# Salary and offer/package questions... post yours here!!! Part 1



## dizzyizzy

Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.

Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.

Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


----------



## Cold Flush

I just have a general comment about shifting to a new place where a better package is being offered. You should spend more time asking about the place you are going to move to and talking to the people you are going to work with especially your manager rather than be worried if your package is good enough.

Moving to a new place is always a challenging thing. You should be in particular careful with organizations that are just kicking off having no strategy setup yet, no policies or procedures and more importantly no fixed organization strcuture. Such organizations can be very chaotic, changes take place very often with deadlinespushing you hard and may cause undesirable outcomes if you are not careful.

Also, where a very attractive package offer is being floated, I find it very strange why some people miss asking more detailed questions about their actual work and what they will be involved in. Guys, where you get paid more, u have more responsibilites and extra hours to work so do ask whatever you want before you sign the actual contract and leave your old employer.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid

*Job Offer Secured! Decision Time*

Hi folks, recently i was in Dubai looking for jobs.....i have got an appointment letter from one of the companies.......they are not paying me any relocation allowance......is that something which is not mandatory? Also they are not providing me with fuel allowance.....i have tried negotiating but to no avail. Decision needs to be made soon. What do you think is an estimated monthly expense if i need to go out 8 times a month....play a bit of golf.....squash and also join a gym!
Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi Newkid, 

Is actually much easier to advise you if you post what you got offered and for what kind of job, then people will be able to tell you if is a decent offer or not. 

Relocation and fuel allowances are not mandatory, nor common these days, perhaps relocation but only for people who actually get hired whilst being overseas which is not your case.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Also going out 8 times a month is very relative. You could go out for dinner and spend less than 100 dhs or out for a brunch and spend 400 dhs our out for brunch and drinking and clubbing and spend 1000 dhs in one evening.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid

ya thats true......i will be making close to AED 12000 per month.....when i mentioned going out....i meant partying and not food. Its a sales job in a sports company.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Well is on the low side but you'll manage especially if you're young and you're coming alone although don't expect a lavish lifestyle and partying 8x times per month might be out of the question!! But all depends to the places you frequent really. Not sure about the gym membership though, mine has a gym so I don't pay extra for that.


----------



## Ash1980

OK Guys, sounds like this thread needs some kicking! here I go:

I'm moving to AD in few three weeks, and I have accepted the following offer:

Basic Salary: AED 13,000
Allowances: AED 16,750 (Total AED 29,750)
Housing allowance: up to AED 210,000
Medical insurance for self and family
30 working days annual leave

The post is with the government of AD, Grade 2 (if this means anything) 
I've got 4 years of UK experience, PhD, MSc, and a BSc.
Married with no children.

How good/bad do you think this offer is? 

Thanks.


----------



## AUDUBAI

Hi - I have an offer but they are wanting to tax equalise me - so they deduct the tax which would otherwise be payable if I was back home. I know this is sometimes done for expat postings but does not sit well with me considering Dubai is tax free.

Do people know if tax equlisation is common for posting in Dubai?

Also no hardship allowance is being paid. Is this common for Dubai?


----------



## expat_new

*Adequate Salary*

Hi,

I have been recently offered a salary of 14k - 16k AED to relocate to Abu Dhabi from Mumbai. I am single, with a bachelor's degree with about a year of work experience.

Kindly let me know if the salary is good enough to consider the relocation.

Regards


----------



## dizzyizzy

Ash1980 said:


> OK Guys, sounds like this thread needs some kicking! here I go:
> 
> I'm moving to AD in few three weeks, and I have accepted the following offer:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 13,000
> Allowances: AED 16,750 (Total AED 29,750)
> Housing allowance: up to AED 210,000
> Medical insurance for self and family
> 30 working days annual leave
> 
> The post is with the government of AD, Grade 2 (if this means anything)
> I've got 4 years of UK experience, PhD, MSc, and a BSc.
> Married with no children.
> 
> How good/bad do you think this offer is?
> 
> Thanks.


Not too familiar with the 'grades' for jobs in AD so can't comment if is a fair salary or not - but sounds like a good offer considering you're getting a full housing allowance. Looks good in general


----------



## Dubai_NewKid

go for it...its a gud time to be here! plus u dont have a lot of work exp in India as well......ideal for getting some UAE exp.


----------



## dizzyizzy

expat_new said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been recently offered a salary of 14k - 16k AED to relocate to Abu Dhabi from Mumbai. I am single, with a bachelor's degree with about a year of work experience.
> 
> Kindly let me know if the salary is good enough to consider the relocation.
> 
> Regards


This is very vague - you're not saying what the job is, so money could be fair, could not be fair. Considering you only have 1 year of work experience I'd say is not too bad. However housing in AD is much more expensive than in Dubai. You need to work on your personal budget, find out how much housing will cost you, and decide if you want to go for it.


----------



## expat_new

@ dizzyizzy
i am currently working with a Big 4 consulting firm dealing with risk consulting, the job offered is the same though not with a big 4 consulting firm.

i am currently not looking to save much as i will be going for a masters degree and marriage etc is a long time away considering i am just 22. i think this opportunity would give a decent amount of international exposure.

further the amount mentioned is the base salary not too sure about the allowances offered.. will have to clear that out.
however i have cleared it out that the base salary is tax free and medical insurance is over and above the basic pay.
any suggestions on what sort of extra allowances could be offered.. 

according to you what would be a good basic salary to start out with it, if i were to live alone in a decent furnished studio apartment?


----------



## dizzyizzy

expat_new said:


> @ dizzyizzy
> i am currently working with a Big 4 consulting firm dealing with risk consulting, the job offered is the same though not with a big 4 consulting firm.
> 
> i am currently not looking to save much as i will be going for a masters degree and marriage etc is a long time away considering i am just 22. i think this opportunity would give a decent amount of international exposure.
> 
> further the amount mentioned is the base salary not too sure about the allowances offered.. will have to clear that out.
> however i have cleared it out that the base salary is tax free and medical insurance is over and above the basic pay.
> any suggestions on what sort of extra allowances could be offered..
> 
> according to you what would be a good basic salary to start out with it, if i were to live alone in a decent furnished studio apartment?


I have absolutely no clue how much consultants earn  but if you read the sticky 'read before you post' you'll get an idea of how much living costs here. Check Dubizzle for rents, all depends on the area. Besides housing allowance and medical insurance ask for a yearly return ticket to your country, some companies will also give a transportation allowance.


----------



## remaaz

*:confused:[*

To be honest I don't know much abudhabi grades.

I feel it's insufficient a little ( there is a a gap of 5k to 10k at least ) but you can look for another bonuses, If they have any fixed bonus or any allowance not mentioned in the contract (it happens)

the gap depends on your experience in the UK ( 4 years are not counted to be very experienced in some fields ) So I'd like to know which field (job) you are talking about?

These few things you should be sure from them.
- your housing allowance is it in cash?
- some companies have 2 hrs lunch break and that makes you drive back to home during the rush time Surely you reach late.
- what is covered in your health insurance?

Regards,
A.rahim


----------



## NYdesignandtech

*Teaching in Mirdiff Salary opp*

OK I am 24 ...teacher...no strings from New York area...and feeling adventurous 

I have been offered:

11,500 AED mo
1 Bed apt, semi furnished
utility allowance
medical/dental 
1 flight round trip home a year 


I plan to embrace the local norms and eat local food. I will need to party with drinks lets say 4 times a month. Hoping to buy a Ducati 


Can I live without worries and maybe save some Dirhams along the way?

I make a pretty good salary here and don't have to leave....


----------



## dizzyizzy

NYdesignandtech said:


> OK I am 24 ...teacher...no strings from New York area...and feeling adventurous
> 
> I have been offered:
> 
> 11,500 AED mo
> 1 Bed apt, semi furnished
> utility allowance
> medical/dental
> 1 flight round trip home a year
> 
> 
> I plan to embrace the local norms and eat local food. I will need to party with drinks lets say 4 times a month. Hoping to buy a Ducati
> 
> 
> Can I live without worries and maybe save some Dirhams along the way?
> 
> I make a pretty good salary here and don't have to leave....


You're joking on the Ducati, right ?  

yeah you should do well on that package, not lavish but ok considering your housing and medical are paid for.


----------



## pamela0810

Looks like Dizzy is going to be on this thread full time now! 

*@ Expat_new: *12-14k base salary is ok for someone with not much professional experience. You will need to get housing allowance (check dubizzle first to see what a standard apartment to rent is in AUD), transportation allowance, 30 calendar days annual leave, annual return air ticket to your home city, private medical insurance (and I mean the likes of Alico, etc. not "private government insurance"). This is what MUST be included IN WRITING in your offer. Do NOT accept anything verbally, make sure they put everything down on paper as people here are known to back track on their words.

*@NYDesignandtech:* Tell us more about the Ducati


----------



## Rinad

am not sure how to start..
I think i got screwed, i came here dreaming about a career and a good future although i have a college degree, but after spending 2 months here looking for a job i got stuck in this ****ty job which giving me nothing and it is not what i wanted to have in here but everyone advised to take it and then i'll look for another thing, but now i do not know how to get a job in a free-zone but i don't have time.
i think the whole Dubai thing is a big myth and it is about luck , its not about your experience and your field. it is about luck.
what i needed was to get a job in the media field and to be creative and work on marketing and so on. and what i got is a customer service in a ****ty office where i spend the day hours listening and solving problems.

i think you should stuck with the field you like and do not look at the salary cause at the end your happiness and satisfaction more important than money.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Rinad said:


> i think you should stuck with the field you like and do not look at the salary cause at the end your happiness and satisfaction more important than money.


Sorry to hear you got stuck in a horrible job. 

Once here, is not easy to change jobs unless you go to a free zone position. Best to research prior to taking a job and hopefully people on the forum can help people decide if an offer/dubai is going to live up to what they believe it to be.


----------



## dubss

Hey all, new to Dubai but need some advice. I am a recent Finance grad from Canada and am trying to find a banking job. Got an offer from one bank but the pay seems kinda low... 8K a month (including everything, as they put it.)

I only have one year work experience in the industry but this is almost the perfect job for me (working with stocks and bonds). So I'm really considering taking it because it would be amazing to say I worked at this bank on my resume... And I want to get the ball rolling asap... I need some advice from veterans cause I'm not sure if I should go for it or keep looking...


----------



## pamela0810

dubss said:


> Hey all, new to Dubai but need some advice. I am a recent Finance grad from Canada and am trying to find a banking job. Got an offer from one bank but the pay seems kinda low... 8K a month (including everything, as they put it.)
> 
> I only have one year work experience in the industry but this is almost the perfect job for me (working with stocks and bonds). So I'm really considering taking it because it would be amazing to say I worked at this bank on my resume... And I want to get the ball rolling asap... I need some advice from veterans cause I'm not sure if I should go for it or keep looking...


If the bank really is that amazing, then they can afford to pay you more thank 8k a month (all inclusive). Do not take up the offer because you will regret it after you come here.


----------



## Jynxgirl

dubss said:


> Got an offer from one bank but the pay seems kinda low... 8K a month (including everything, as they put it.)
> 
> I only have one year work experience in the industry but this is almost the perfect job for me (working with stocks and bonds). So I'm really considering taking it because it would be amazing to say I worked at this bank on my resume.


Check out dubizzle to get an idea of living costs. You can get shared accomodations for 3 to 4k a month. Lower then that, you will be sharing the same room with someone... or someoneS. Eating is going to cost you between 1000 to 1500 dirhams a month (at home). Transportation will depend. If you live close to a metro, and your work is along the metro route you may get by quite cheap (like 500 dirhams a month) but if you have to take the taxis then it will add up and 1000+ will easiliy be gone. There always is the bus system though.  Budget 2 hours to go what takes 30 min to drive. You will be left with 3000 or so dirhams a month for all living and going out after transportation, food and housing. You will have a hard time keeping up with the jones even once a week out and about. You will save nothing and may very well find that you are struggling.

Is a very low offer. I would suggest you not take it. Dubai is a very expensive place to live.


----------



## dubss

Jynxgirl said:


> Check out dubizzle to get an idea of living costs. You can get shared accomodations for 3 to 4k a month. Lower then that, you will be sharing the same room with someone... or someoneS. Eating is going to cost you between 1000 to 1500 dirhams a month (at home). Transportation will depend. If you live close to a metro, and your work is along the metro route you may get by quite cheap (like 500 dirhams a month) but if you have to take the taxis then it will add up and 1000+ will easiliy be gone. There always is the bus system though.  Budget 2 hours to go what takes 30 min to drive. You will be left with 3000 or so dirhams a month for all living and going out after transportation, food and housing. You will have a hard time keeping up with the jones even once a week out and about. You will save nothing and may very well find that you are struggling.
> 
> Is a very low offer. I would suggest you not take it. Dubai is a very expensive place to live.


Truly appreciate the input. I guess I should have clarified that I will be living with a relative who has pretty much taken care of all my expenses. Have my own room, internet, laundry, can use his second car as I please, and he has a maid who will cook and clean... I know the offer is low... but I feel like I need a job asap. 

Also, they said before they have to do background checks... does that mean I have to get police clearance from Canada or something? I forgot to ask them what that entailed...


----------



## Jynxgirl

Once they hire you at that low rate, you are not going to be raised to a 'westerners' salary. 

Did you tell this company that you had accomdations arranged?? 

I would still suggest keep applying to get a decent package. I dont know your age, but do you wish to live with relatives long term??? They are taking the piss with that offer... in british terms


----------



## rsinner

dubss said:


> Also, they said before they have to do background checks... does that mean I have to get police clearance from Canada or something? I forgot to ask them what that entailed...


You should ask them again.
8K is very low - a decent INTERNATIONAL bank will not pay less than 60K USD to a starting analyst. But local/regional banks could.


----------



## dubss

rsinner said:


> You should ask them again.
> 8K is very low - a decent INTERNATIONAL bank will not pay less than 60K USD to a starting analyst. But local/regional banks could.


Thanks, I still haven't accepted... It is a "regional bank" but a bank nonetheless... I thought I would gain some regional experience and possibly switch to a larger multinational after a year. Any suggestions on where to look for finance jobs in Dubai? I've tried Michael Page, Monstergulf and Bayt


----------



## Belgian Brit

dubss said:


> Thanks, I still haven't accepted... It is a "regional bank" but a bank nonetheless... I thought I would gain some regional experience and possibly switch to a larger multinational after a year. Any suggestions on where to look for finance jobs in Dubai? I've tried Michael Page, Monstergulf and Bayt


Having been looking online for the last 3 months for positions in the GCC (and now having secured one  ) I can also recommend Gulf Talent, Hays, Reed, Robert Half, Kershaw Leonard and Clarendon Parker - see what they have.

Good luck


----------



## NYdesignandtech

*make a counteroffer*



dubss said:


> Thanks, I still haven't accepted... It is a "regional bank" but a bank nonetheless... I thought I would gain some regional experience and possibly switch to a larger multinational after a year. Any suggestions on where to look for finance jobs in Dubai? I've tried Michael Page, Monstergulf and Bayt



I am 24 and was in a similar situation last week. I was offered 8,500 with everything and I kept trying to justify it because I really wanted international experience and my mentality was ahhh well everything is taken care of... i should be ok. Unlike you though if i didn't get what i wanted there was no loss and i'd stay my current job. Anyways... i made a counter offer for 11,500 with a good explanation and they bit. Just explain your ready to take the job and make the life changing move ... and thats what it is ... "you aint coming home on the weekends" if they offer you more financial security...


----------



## liamer

dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


Hi 
Im New here. The name is Liam I am hoping to land a job in Dubai I go for my second interview next week. The company MAY be offering me the job, but they want me to relocate there with my family. They are aware that Im married with 4 children. 
They said they will supply me with a villa big enough for us all and all the private schooling paid, all health insurance paid. 

My question is what sort of salary would be sufficient for me and my family. EG would 4000/5000 euro a month be sufficient.

Thank you in advance 
Liam


----------



## Canuck_Sens

dubss said:


> Thanks, I still haven't accepted... It is a "regional bank" but a bank nonetheless... I thought I would gain some regional experience and possibly switch to a larger multinational after a year. Any suggestions on where to look for finance jobs in Dubai? I've tried Michael Page, Monstergulf and Bayt


Hi,

I am in the same field but I have more experience. I think you should honestly stay in Canada and get a job there.

If you come here that early I don't think you can return to Canada down the road. Build your experience there and then come back here.


Feel free to PM and we can talk more about it


----------



## Fullalove

Another newbie here, decided after a number of trips to relocate to Dubai, aiming for towards the end of the year. I am in sales of lighting, the company I work for based in UK will support me, whilst I also hope to get sponsorship from a local partner. The package equates to 39k GBP plus 10k contribution towards rental accomodation and any further costs for setting up a small office and personal relocation, I am 30 y.o. on my own and want to be around the Marina, JBR areas in a 2 bed apt if poss. Is this package feasible? Are my expectations realistic on such a package?
Thanks for the input.


----------



## dizzyizzy

liamer said:


> Hi
> Im New here. The name is Liam I am hoping to land a job in Dubai I go for my second interview next week. The company MAY be offering me the job, but they want me to relocate there with my family. They are aware that Im married with 4 children.
> They said they will supply me with a villa big enough for us all and all the private schooling paid, all health insurance paid.
> 
> My question is what sort of salary would be sufficient for me and my family. EG would 4000/5000 euro a month be sufficient.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Liam


Hi Liam

The only way to make sure that a certain salary will be enough for you and your family is by working out your own budget - have you checked the 'read before posting' thread? lots of information there.

If the company is paying fully for the villa, all private school fees, and all health insurance, then you'll do fine on that salary (aim for anything above 30K aed/month if you can, although I have no idea of what type of role you are applying for) as basically those will be your major expenses. Also ask them for a yearly return ticket for each family member - kind of standard here. On top of that you'll have to budget for a car (or perhaps two as probably your wife will need one), utilities, food, a maid if you are planning to get one, family outings, etc.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Fullalove said:


> Another newbie here, decided after a number of trips to relocate to Dubai, aiming for towards the end of the year. I am in sales of lighting, the company I work for based in UK will support me, whilst I also hope to get sponsorship from a local partner. The package equates to 39k GBP plus 10k contribution towards rental accomodation and any further costs for setting up a small office and personal relocation, I am 30 y.o. on my own and want to be around the Marina, JBR areas in a 2 bed apt if poss. Is this package feasible? Are my expectations realistic on such a package?
> Thanks for the input.


Hi,

The 120K yearly will be enough to get you a 2bed at the Marina, although make sure your company knows this has to be handed over either in a lump sum or 2 or 3 cheques. 

If you have your accommodation paid for then you'll do fine on the 39K gbp salary = 234,000 aed/year = 19,500 aed/month as a single guy, you should do fine on that money because your main expense (rent) will be covered with the housing allowance. Major expenses you'll have will be your car, if you plan to get one, food, utilities, outings, etc. However that doesn't mean the salary is fair/unfair for the role you are being offered, as your post only says 'sales' but then sounds like you will be setting up/managing a company here which to be honest is a lot of hassle, in which case I'd be asking for more money if I were you!!

Any expenses to set up a business should be separate from your package. 

On a separate note, have you found out about the implications of setting up a business and getting a local partner? Local partners will want a share of your profits for doing pretty much nothing  this has to be set up properly with a lawyer,and lawyers are costly. Otherwise you will have to set up a free zone company, which is even more costly however it saves the hassle of having a local partner and provides full ownership of the company. Search the forum for more info, lots of details on both options.

Good luck.


----------



## JessHat

*JessHat*

 I'm a newbie so pls excuse the clumsiness. Okay here goes:

I'm in preliminary discussions about a job offer that would require I move to the UAE and work out of an international consultancy office in AD. The general field of work is heavy complex construction management. My assignment is to be director of a paticular group. I don't have many details, but this is what I'm being told:

Salary: the equivalent of $240K/yr USD. If I do the math correctly, that's $880,800 Dirham per year. This salary includes the assumption that I must cover my own housing, food and automobile expenses. Health insurance, business travel expenses, my initial flight and travel costs to relocate to the UAE and an annual flight back to the US are all on top of this. 

I understand there are no taxes in the UAE. I believe there is an excemption on the first ~ $90K of overseas income earned on the US taxes. I have about $80K / yr in US expenses to factor for my home and costs of things back in the states.

Question: is this salary sufficient to live in AD? How about Dubai and communte to AD?

Many thanks!



dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


----------



## Lenochka

First of all....yes, there are no taxes in the UAE...but look at your passport...and if it is US as you state in your profile, then you will have to pay tax on what you earn in the UAE.....there is some tax free amount (heard its about 90k but you need to clarify...) and then you will have to pay tax on the rest !

unfair, I know...but the good ol' US is in such deep **** that they can/need to use every single USD they can get hold of 

:focus:

why on earth would a package you receive for your salary, housing etc. also cover business travel expenses ? Does not make sense to me ! 
I travel quite frequently on business...and in no way I would accpet that this is included in my package....! This for several reasons..a) package is PERSONAL , business is business b) I don't want to pay tax on business expenses....
c) I have only a rough idea of the planned trips for the next 3 months...nevermind for the whole year...basically I don't know if the expenses are going to be 10k or 50k.....

I strongly suggest you reconsider and re-evaluate what your package is, what the tax implications are (get an experienced tax specialist to assess the situation to make an informed decision) and what the package covers ! 

Otherwise, I guarantuee you, you will regret it and will be short-changed ! 

Good luck !


----------



## manis

I am thinking of moving to Dubai. I have lot of questions in my mind. It will be appreciated if any of the forum members can provide to answer to them.

1. I am expecting a salary of AED 360000. Please let me know much will be my living expenses in Dubai. I am married and I will looking for a single bedroom flat. My work place will be some where near DIFD. It will be helpful, if someone can break down the expenses into- rent (furnished and unfurnished), food, local convenyance, maid, utility bills and I will like to go out for party once a month- nothing extravagant.
2. How much will I incur on relocation from India, basically what are the one time expenses will I incur once I reach Dubai
3. How is the work culture and job opportunuty in case I want to switch jobs in future. I am qualified CHartered Accountant.


----------



## jassim

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Hi folks, recently i was in Dubai looking for jobs.....i have got an appointment letter from one of the companies.......they are not paying me any relocation allowance......is that something which is not mandatory? Also they are not providing me with fuel allowance.....i have tried negotiating but to no avail. Decision needs to be made soon. What do you think is an estimated monthly expense if i need to go out 8 times a month....play a bit of golf.....squash and also join a gym!
> Thanks


Relocation package - Not necessarily, but usually they do this to lure the candidate..giving a 2 week stay in a hotel is a fairly standard practice until you find a pad of your own...

Fuel allowance is usually counted in the travel bit of your total salary package, unless your job is more sales/local travel oriented

A Gym fee for a standard club would be in the region of AED 500-600 per month


----------



## JessHat

First, thanks for the reply. 

I think perhaps you misunderstood the business travel expense portion. Naturally, that is covered by the company. It is not part of the package.





Lenochka said:


> First of all....yes, there are no taxes in the UAE...but look at your passport...and if it is US as you state in your profile, then you will have to pay tax on what you earn in the UAE.....there is some tax free amount (heard its about 90k but you need to clarify...) and then you will have to pay tax on the rest !
> 
> unfair, I know...but the good ol' US is in such deep **** that they can/need to use every single USD they can get hold of
> 
> :focus:
> 
> why on earth would a package you receive for your salary, housing etc. also cover business travel expenses ? Does not make sense to me !
> I travel quite frequently on business...and in no way I would accpet that this is included in my package....! This for several reasons..a) package is PERSONAL , business is business b) I don't want to pay tax on business expenses....
> c) I have only a rough idea of the planned trips for the next 3 months...nevermind for the whole year...basically I don't know if the expenses are going to be 10k or 50k.....
> 
> I strongly suggest you reconsider and re-evaluate what your package is, what the tax implications are (get an experienced tax specialist to assess the situation to make an informed decision) and what the package covers !
> 
> Otherwise, I guarantuee you, you will regret it and will be short-changed !
> 
> Good luck !


----------



## sdh080

manis said:


> I am thinking of moving to Dubai. I have lot of questions in my mind. It will be appreciated if any of the forum members can provide to answer to them.
> 
> 1. *I am expecting a salary of AED 360000. *Please let me know much will be my living expenses in Dubai. I am married and I will looking for a single bedroom flat.
> 
> 3. How is the work culture and job opportunuty in case I want to switch jobs in future. *I am qualified CHartered Accountant.*


Have you been offered a job with this salary or is it what you're expecting?

How much experience do you have?


----------



## Lenochka

JessHat said:


> First, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I think perhaps you misunderstood the business travel expense portion. Naturally, that is covered by the company. It is not part of the package.


not quite sure that I misunderstood....you posted

quote
This salary includes the assumption that I must cover my own housing, food and automobile expenses. Health insurance, business travel expenses, my initial flight and travel costs to relocate to the UAE and an annual flight back to the US are all on top of this. 
unquote 



:focus:


----------



## SIOPGuy

Hello everyone, I hope it's ok to post a question regarding a package offer in Abu-Dhabi in here. 

I have been offered a university English teaching position in AD. I have a Master's Degree in TESL and 2 years of experience. I am single with no dependents. I have been given 5 working days to decide if their terms are acceptable and two days have already passed so please give me some feedback quickly!

The package is as follows:

SALARY

Total salary of AED 16,000/Month (Sixteen Thousand Dirhams only) divided as follows:
Basic Salary: AED 15,000/Month
Transportation: AED 600/Month
Utilities: AED 400/Month

ALLOWANCES

Furnished one bedroom accommodation will be provided to you at the university's residential premises.

Annual return ticket for yourself, spouse and three dependent children in Economy class, up to a maximum amount of AED 18,000/- from and to the nearest airport to your residence in the country of origin as to be stated in the contract.

Health Insurance for yourself, spouse and up to three dependent children.

END OF SERVICE PAYMENT

Upon completing one full year of service. The payment will be at the rate of one month basic salary for each year of service completed, plus a prorated amount for part of a year.

So... what do you think? Should I negotiate this? Is there something I should ask for that they left out?


----------



## rsinner

SIOPGuy said:


> I have been offered a university English teaching position in AD. I have a Master's Degree in TESL and *2 years of experience*. I am *single with no dependents*.
> SALARY
> 
> Total salary of AED 16,000/Month
> ALLOWANCES
> 
> Furnished one bedroom accommodation will be provided to you at the university's residential premises.
> 
> Annual return ticket for yourself, spouse and three dependent children in Economy class, up to a maximum amount of AED 18,000/- from and to the nearest airport to your residence in the country of origin as to be stated in the contract.
> 
> Health Insurance for yourself, spouse and up to three dependent children.
> 
> END OF SERVICE PAYMENT
> 
> Upon completing one full year of service. The payment will be at the rate of one month basic salary for each year of service completed, plus a prorated amount for part of a year.
> 
> So... what do you think? Should I negotiate this? Is there something I should ask for that they left out?


1. If you think you can negotiate, then why not! there is no such thing as a bad increase in salary 
2. The package is essentially 16K AED p.m. + acco + medical insurance+annual travel - seems pretty standard to me esp. given the level of experience that you have. If I were you, I would take it. However, do keep in mind that 600 Dhs will not be enough to cover your transportation costs if you plan to keep a car. However, only with taxis it might be enough or you might need to top it up a bit. (from my limited experience of using taxis in AD, the distances are fairly short and the fares are low).
In terms of expenses, you would spend perhaps maximum 500 Dhs on TV + internet, 3-400 on utilities, 1500 Dhs on food (not including nights out), 2000 dhs if you have a low end car, 3-400 Dhs on telephone (obv. depends on your usage and usage of skype). Acco is by far the biggest expense esp. in AD which is taken care of.

All the best!

P.s.: Do check if the acco is shared or just for you. If it is shared, make sure that at least you have your room ! (I am sure you will, but never hurts to double check!)


----------



## rsinner

manis said:


> I am thinking of moving to Dubai. I have lot of questions in my mind. It will be appreciated if any of the forum members can provide to answer to them.
> 
> 1. I am expecting a salary of AED 360000. Please let me know much will be my living expenses in Dubai. I am married and I will looking for a single bedroom flat. My work place will be some where near DIFD. It will be helpful, if someone can break down the expenses into- rent (furnished and unfurnished), food, local convenyance, maid, utility bills and I will like to go out for party once a month- nothing extravagant.
> 2. How much will I incur on relocation from India, basically what are the one time expenses will I incur once I reach Dubai
> 3. How is the work culture and job opportunuty in case I want to switch jobs in future. I am qualified CHartered Accountant.


Answer: Search the forum.
If you had an offer then yes 360,000 (all in) would be great + ask for medical insurance
Rent: 50-80K AED p.a. (unfurnished); food - 1500 Dhs p.m; transport - 1500-2500 Dhs (depends on whether you use taxis/hire a low end car/or buy a mid range car. You will need to spend some time, money and effort to get a driving license her); Maid - full time minimum is c. 1000 Dhs + visa fees etc. Part time depends on hours worked @25-35 dhs per hour; Budget 500 Dhs for a night out - 25-35 Dhs for a beer, and drinks are mostly in this price range (obv. higher if you go to a higher end place).
*Now please tell us if you actually have an offer - the suspense is killing me  *

2 - depends on how much stuff you bring ! You can easily furnish a flat from a few thousand dhs (say 5) (Ikea) to tens of thousands of Dhs. You can also accummulate stuff gradually

3- work culture depends a lot on your manager (like all over the world) - though there is a higher number of unprofessional people in dubai. If you want to switch jobs in the future, a lot will depend on what you have done here + where you want to move.

P.S.: It must be a really slow day for me for having answered all these vague and lazy questions for someone who has made absolutely no effort to read up first befor asking questions!


----------



## pamela0810

I think someone's counting their chickens before they are hatched


----------



## SIOPGuy

rsinner said:


> 1. If you think you can negotiate, then why not! there is no such thing as a bad increase in salary
> 2. The package is essentially 16K AED p.m. + acco + medical insurance+annual travel - seems pretty standard to me esp. given the level of experience that you have. If I were you, I would take it. However, do keep in mind that 600 Dhs will not be enough to cover your transportation costs if you plan to keep a car. However, only with taxis it might be enough or you might need to top it up a bit. (from my limited experience of using taxis in AD, the distances are fairly short and the fares are low).
> In terms of expenses, you would spend perhaps maximum 500 Dhs on TV + internet, 3-400 on utilities, 1500 Dhs on food (not including nights out), 2000 dhs if you have a low end car, 3-400 Dhs on telephone (obv. depends on your usage and usage of skype). Acco is by far the biggest expense esp. in AD which is taken care of.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> P.s.: Do check if the acco is shared or just for you. If it is shared, make sure that at least you have your room ! (I am sure you will, but never hurts to double check!)


Thanks for the advice! Any idea what my expenses would be for a cheap car?


----------



## rsinner

SIOPGuy said:


> Thanks for the advice! Any idea what my expenses would be for a cheap car?


Rent: About 1700 dhs (you just pay for the fuel on top of this) for the cheapest car (e.g. Toyota Yaris)
Buy new: About 50000 for the same car as above. For a 3 year loan on this (50K), it will be about 1550 Dhs p.m. You also need to pay for insurance, registration, maintenance on top of this. So budget about 3K for one year. Obviously you will also have a resale value after you have driven the car
Old car: check dubizzle.com for prices.

If you are going to be here for more than a year, generally buying a car makes more sense than renting one


----------



## rytterna

Ash1980 said:


> OK Guys, sounds like this thread needs some kicking! here I go:
> 
> I'm moving to AD in few three weeks, and I have accepted the following offer:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 13,000
> Allowances: AED 16,750 (Total AED 29,750)
> Housing allowance: up to AED 210,000
> Medical insurance for self and family
> 30 working days annual leave
> 
> The post is with the government of AD, Grade 2 (if this means anything)
> I've got 4 years of UK experience, PhD, MSc, and a BSc.
> Married with no children.
> 
> How good/bad do you think this offer is?
> 
> Thanks.


Total package average. Note, that end of service benefits are usually based on basic salary.


----------



## eggy2011

I'm from the UK, late twenties and single I been offered a job as IT analyst I have 9 years experience, the last 6 months have been awful and I have not been able to find a long term contract. This is for a perm role and i am contemplating whether or not i should to go for it? as the basic is not even half of what i usually get in GBP.

What they have offered me is:

Basic 19,000 AED /monthly 
accommodation 140,000 AED ( this will be provided by company)
Furniture allowance of 10,000 AED
medical insurance - subsidised
32 days leave 
end of service benefit 
Car loan with no interests for 80,000 AED

I have heard horror stories of accomodation that it can be shared or at times not up to standard.

What would be the best way of negotiating or as an expat what is the average salary?


----------



## NYdesignandtech

*opinions please*

I am young single teacher from the US I currently work at a top paying and performing high school in NJ. I am look for adventure..Have Bachelor's of Science +3


I have been made an offer to teach at a school in Mirdiff 

They have offered:


8,500 AED a mo 
one bed apt furnished
utilities allowance 
1500 AED moving allowance
one flight back 


I will make ~35K USD after taxes here and I don't have to leave....

I want them to come up on the base but they claim my salary will be renegotiated yearly. 

what do ya think ?


----------



## wandabug

NYdesignandtech said:


> I am young single teacher from the US I currently work at a top paying and performing high school in NJ. I am look for adventure..Have Bachelor's of Science +3
> 
> 
> I have been made an offer to teach at a school in Mirdiff
> 
> They have offered:
> 
> 
> 8,500 AED a mo
> one bed apt furnished
> utilities allowance
> 1500 AED moving allowance
> one flight back
> 
> 
> I will make ~35K USD after taxes here and I don't have to leave....
> 
> I want them to come up on the base but they claim my salary will be renegotiated yearly.
> 
> what do ya think ?


Bit on the low side, would expect at least 10k-12k a month.
+ Medical Insurance.
+ flight home every year.


----------



## albarshaking

That is very low i agree 10k to 12k


----------



## NYdesignandtech

*thank you*

Thank you both very much!... i thought so also ... it really helps with my decision making


----------



## RDP

*Your advice kindly requested*

Hi 

Looking at a package in IT Sales and Services as an IT architect. Been in the IT industry for over 18 years. I am in my mid 30's. I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out whether the following is a decent offer. I have 2 kids of school going age who will move with my wife (who will give up her job in Europe) to Dubai as well.

Salary 240K p/a
Housing 165K p/a
Vehicle 47K p/a
Schooling 19K per child p/a 
Child Allowance - 17K per child p/a
Medical Insurance + annual flights home

Thanks for your help


----------



## usatouae11

*Offer - IT pro*

Hello-
After few days of negotiations with potential multinational for an IT position in Dubai, we have two days to decide; here are offer details;

US 12800 per month - AED 48,000 (Approx)
Bonus 10%
Medical, Dental insurance
One return ticket
US and local benefits

Don’t know if this is worth considering, any career advantage with UAE experience?

Two school going kids, one toddler.

Is this a good offer, can we live comfortable with some savings??? Please share your valuable insight? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mavzor

RDP said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking at a package in IT Sales and Services as an IT architect. Been in the IT industry for over 18 years. I am in my mid 30's. I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out whether the following is a decent offer. I have 2 kids of school going age who will move with my wife (who will give up her job in Europe) to Dubai as well.
> 
> Salary 240K p/a
> Housing 165K p/a
> Vehicle 47K p/a
> Schooling 19K per child p/a
> Child Allowance - 17K per child p/a
> Medical Insurance + annual flights home
> 
> Thanks for your help



I'm actually in a similar boat looking at a Technical Project Management / Technical Team lead position.
I've been in the industry for 10 years, and am in my late 20's.
My offer is a little more vague.

Just me and the wife, with a stock package of 300k pa. 
Plus pretty good medical, flights home and 1 month's holidays.

No vehicle, housing, etc. All inc. package
Seems a little light. 
Is this a case of they won't offer what I don't ask for?


RDP I think your package sounds decent! 
But do find out more about the medical, dental can even be wrangled I'm told.
How old are your children? Depending on their age (and your expectation) that schooling allowance won't go far!




usatouae11 said:


> Hello-
> After few days of negotiations with potential multinational for an IT position in Dubai, we have two days to decide; here are offer details;


US To UAE, you need to tell us more about yourself and the role for us to reply.


----------



## usatouae11

IT Manager - Infrastructure


----------



## manis

Hi,

Thanks for your response. I do have an offer. 

Regards.

P.S. I did go through the various threads posted on the site but I wanted specific answers to my questions.


----------



## Machida

Hi, 

Is it true that in UAE, your salary depends on your nationality? If so, can someone plz break it down!

Thanks.


----------



## dubss

Got a couple more questions guys! One offer letters says the company has "the right to transfer you anywhere within the UAE". I am currently living with a relative and would prefer to stay in Dubai. Should I ask to change that so I will be based in Dubai only for the next 6 months or so? 

Also one other thing. I heard that companies keep your passports here!? It doesn't say that on the offer letter, but it does say "Following documents will be required on your joining day: 1. Original Passport; 2. Original and photocopy of educational certificates; etc.

It doesn't say why they need the passport or what they're going to do with it. I for one am definitely NOT comfortable with someone else taking care of my passport!


----------



## Jynxgirl

dubss said:


> Should I ask to change that so I will be based in Dubai only for the next 6 months or so?
> 
> It doesn't say why they need the passport or what they're going to do with it. I for one am definitely NOT comfortable with someone else taking care of my passport!


If they are giving you a housing allowance, and you say you are staying with family, they will 'readjust' your allowance. I would ask that part be removed on the terms that you usually sign one year leases here as the excuse. 

They will need your passport to get your work visa. Some company pros take a few days, some a few weeks. Once you have your visa though, they should give it back. If they dont, tell them they will turn you in. Usually they keep the lower paid peoples visas (not always the case though) so they dont abandon shop.


----------



## dubss

Jynxgirl said:


> If they are giving you a housing allowance, and you say you are staying with family, they will 'readjust' your allowance. I would ask that part be removed on the terms that you usually sign one year leases here as the excuse.
> 
> They will need your passport to get your work visa. Some company pros take a few days, some a few weeks. Once you have your visa though, they should give it back. If they dont, tell them they will turn you in. Usually they keep the lower paid peoples visas (not always the case though) so they dont abandon shop.


Good point about the one year lease... Also, did u mean that I should threaten to turn THEM in if they tell me they want to hold on to my passport? When I called the Canadian Consulate, they did tell me it was illegal for any company to hold on to my passport. I guess I just wont mention anything until the time comes...


----------



## usatouae11

Finally decided to turn down the offer, good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## blacksabb

*What should I check about this Package Please?*



dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


I have received this offer, I do not have any Idea of what it means for a couple with 2 daughters (2 & 10).
My primary objective is an international experience, but not at my family expense. Could you help me please.
Salary of 28,000 Emirati Dirhams per month on offer and covers base salary, housing allowance and transport/car allowance. 
In addition, a private medical insurance, flights home once a year for me and my family and a relocation package.
Thank you.


----------



## mavzor

You haven't described the role.
Car washer? Managing director?


----------



## INFAMOUS

Very informative thread! Thanks to all who have posted


----------



## blacksabb

*Re:What should I check about this Package Please?*



mavzor said:


> You haven't described the role.
> Car washer? Managing director?


The role is regional scientific representative for middle east in a pharma company.


----------



## dizzyizzy

blacksabb said:


> I have received this offer, I do not have any Idea of what it means for a couple with 2 daughters (2 & 10).
> My primary objective is an international experience, but not at my family expense. Could you help me please.
> Salary of 28,000 Emirati Dirhams per month on offer and covers base salary, housing allowance and transport/car allowance.
> In addition, a private medical insurance, flights home once a year for me and my family and a relocation package.
> Thank you.


How about school fees for your daughters? Schools are bloody expensive.


----------



## blacksabb

dizzyizzy said:


> How about school fees for your daughters? Schools are bloody expensive.


The 28000 seem to include everything. From what I have understood, it doesn't seem as attractive as it was on first view. There are so much questions to ask before landing there!!!


----------



## pamela0810

You need to budget AED 30K a year for your younger daughter and AED 40K a year for your older one. There are cheaper schools but I would never recommend them


----------



## Louisa83

Hi
Anyone has any idea how much can an expat from France with a master degree in international trade and management can get per month in Dubai?
I'm 28 with prior experiences in sales and shipping...
Your help would be highly appreciated thanks
Louisa


----------



## aerosman

Hello,

Potentially new expat to UAE within the aerospace sector, I am 28 yrs old (single, no baggage)….well I need some peoples opinion regarding my offer…
I have been offered a salary of 28,000 AED p/m within this they have included everything so the breakdown goes as follows
Basic Salary: 15000 AED
Housing/Living: 10000 AED
Transportation: 2000 AED
Ticket Home (Vacation): 1000 AED
Full Medical inclusive of Dental 
45 vacation days
End of service gratuity, first 5 years 1 month pay per year, after 5 years it is 2 months pay per year, also the company sets everything up, the housing, car, bank accounts etc, I just have to show up and tell them what I want?

So I have been looking at the prices of flats and a 1 bedroom goes for around 3-5000 AED a month in Dubai, so anything I do not use within the allowance is mine to keep as the company issues a check for the full amount to the landlord for the year and deducts this from my pay as they have told me. 

Currently I live and work in the Europe and I make roughly 4200 euros net a month which is equivalent to roughly 22500 AED in my pocket?
So is it worth my while?


----------



## dizzyizzy

blacksabb said:


> The 28000 seem to include everything. From what I have understood, it doesn't seem as attractive as it was on first view. There are so much questions to ask before landing there!!!


Wel as pammy said you'll need at least $70K for school fees alone... so not a good package I'm afraid.


----------



## dizzyizzy

aerosman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Potentially new expat to UAE within the aerospace sector, I am 28 yrs old (single, no baggage)….well I need some peoples opinion regarding my offer…
> I have been offered a salary of 28,000 AED p/m within this they have included everything so the breakdown goes as follows
> Basic Salary: 15000 AED
> Housing/Living: 10000 AED
> Transportation: 2000 AED
> Ticket Home (Vacation): 1000 AED
> Full Medical inclusive of Dental
> 45 vacation days
> End of service gratuity, first 5 years 1 month pay per year, after 5 years it is 2 months pay per year, also the company sets everything up, the housing, car, bank accounts etc, I just have to show up and tell them what I want?
> 
> So I have been looking at the prices of flats and a 1 bedroom goes for around 3-5000 AED a month in Dubai, so anything I do not use within the allowance is mine to keep as the company issues a check for the full amount to the landlord for the year and deducts this from my pay as they have told me.
> 
> Currently I live and work in the Europe and I make roughly 4200 euros net a month which is equivalent to roughly 22500 AED in my pocket?
> So is it worth my while?


Hi Aerosman and welcome to the forum,

The allowance for the ticket is way low, ticket will be costing you at least 6K aed if you fly with Emirates to Canada (assuming from your flag). Other than that is fine and you'll live comfortably as long as is just you (or you and gf/wife).

For housing I'd calculate 5,000 aed per month, yes there are flats that you can get for 36K per year but quality and location may not be the best. Budget for 50K or 60K to be on the safe side.

Have you thought about what area you want to live at?


----------



## aerosman

Thanks for the reply dizzyizzy, i thought it was ok for myself, they said it would be different if i had a spouse, children etc, the way they calculate the travel is 12 months X 1000AED=12000 AED, they just love breaking down everything in a monthly scale apparently...yes flying to Canada! Your from Mexico from your flag,,,i used to live in Monterrey a couple years back!


----------



## dizzyizzy

aerosman said:


> Thanks for the reply dizzyizzy, i thought it was ok for myself, they said it would be different if i had a spouse, children etc, the way they calculate the travel is 12 months X 1000AED=12000 AED, they just love breaking down everything in a monthly scale apparently...yes flying to Canada! Your from Mexico from your flag,,,i used to live in Monterrey a couple years back!


Ok then in that case is fine, sorry, I assumed the complete travel allowance was 1,000. However 12,000K will be enough probably for 2 return tickets!! So don't worry, is a good package, you'll have a good standard of life on that salary and you'll be able to enjoy all Dubai has to offer, such as clubbing and brunches, provided that's what you are into 

Monterrey is like my 2nd home town! lived there for 4 years and is just one hour away from my home town (Saltillo). 

Congrats on your job offer


----------



## aerosman

That is funny, Saltillo Coahuila! spent most of my time there at the GM Ramos Arzipe plant!
Great place/people!


----------



## mavzor

Blacksabb, it doesn't look like an attractive offer for a family.
Go back and get a further breakdown, and clarify with them you have children.
If their offer doesn't change, proceed with full awareness and caution.


----------



## Houstonian

*Local v Expat Package - Need help negotiating*

Hello everyone,

Wonderful board we have here with tons of information, I've been following the salary threads in particular to get an understanding of what I should expect from my future Dubai job. 

To give a little background, I work here in Houston as a Senior Internal Auditor, have approximately 8 years of experience [both internal and external auditing (E&Y)]. Still working on my CPA though but anticipating to complete it this year. 

So my company is starting operations in Dubai (Jabel Ali) and I've been interviewing for the Accounting Manager position. I've been informed that now I only need to discuss the details with our HR folks in Europe since they also are responsible for ME region, which is next Friday, April 29. I've also been informed that I'll not be going there as an Expat but as a local employee, but will get the regular allowances (don't know which ones though). So in order to get ready for my meeting with HR I need some help from the experts here as to what I should be asking for.

Difference between being a local & expat
Salary - I currently make $85K - what's reasonable for Dubai
Housing - 
School - Have 2 boys - 3 yrs and 8 months
Car - 
Airfare - 
Moving Expense - 
Anything else that I missed - 

I think I've put down all the relevant information to make it clear if not please let me know and I'll add it. I'll really appreciate any help in this matter :clap2:


----------



## dizzyizzy

Houstonian said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Wonderful board we have here with tons of information, I've been following the salary threads in particular to get an understanding of what I should expect from my future Dubai job.
> 
> To give a little background, I work here in Houston as a Senior Internal Auditor, have approximately 8 years of experience [both internal and external auditing (E&Y)]. Still working on my CPA though but anticipating to complete it this year.
> 
> So my company is starting operations in Dubai (Jabel Ali) and I've been interviewing for the Accounting Manager position. I've been informed that now I only need to discuss the details with our HR folks in Europe since they also are responsible for ME region, which is next Friday, April 29. I've also been informed that I'll not be going there as an Expat but as a local employee, but will get the regular allowances (don't know which ones though). So in order to get ready for my meeting with HR I need some help from the experts here as to what I should be asking for.
> 
> Difference between being a local & expat
> Salary - I currently make $85K - what's reasonable for Dubai
> Housing -
> School - Have 2 boys - 3 yrs and 8 months
> Car -
> Airfare -
> Moving Expense -
> Anything else that I missed -
> 
> I think I've put down all the relevant information to make it clear if not please let me know and I'll add it. I'll really appreciate any help in this matter :clap2:


I have no clue what the company means by 'local' since they are saying they'll give you all the 'expat' allowances.

Anyways, besides your basic salary you'll need to ask a full housing allowance, utilities allowance (come companies will give, some others won't), school fees FULLY paid (they are expensive), yearly return ticket for the family, health insurance for the family, relocation expenses, transportation allowance to get you a car.

See the sticky 'read before you post' for an idea on the cost of living, and Dubizzle for rents. 

Can't comment on what is a fair salary for the position you describe though.


----------



## Indecided

*Salary & average expences in Dubai*

Hi guys,

I have applied for a position in Dubai and I was told that the package offered is of UAE 19,000 per month.

I am a single person, only going to bring my little dog with me from the UK.

Do you think it is affordable to live on that salary?

Also, can you advise me on how much are the average expences is UAE currency such as 1 bed apartment, utility bills, car rental, petrol, food, going out, clothing.

I know each is different, but I am sure you will have an idea of how much a single person will be spending for basic necessities.

Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## Houstonian

dizzyizzy said:


> I have no clue what the company means by 'local' since they are saying they'll give you all the 'expat' allowances.
> 
> Anyways, besides your basic salary you'll need to ask a full housing allowance, utilities allowance (come companies will give, some others won't), school fees FULLY paid (they are expensive), yearly return ticket for the family, health insurance for the family, relocation expenses, transportation allowance to get you a car.
> 
> See the sticky 'read before you post' for an idea on the cost of living, and Dubizzle for rents.
> 
> Can't comment on what is a fair salary for the position you describe though.


Thank you for responding!
I don't know either that what exactly they mean by LOCAL - my guess is that since I'll be on payroll of the local entity and not my USA company they are referring to me as local. I looked at the sticky thread but still need help with some basic numbers, I'll appreciate if someone can help me with average allowances figures so that when I negotiate with them I would know what's the least I should ask for.


----------



## wandabug

Houstonian said:


> Thank you for responding!
> I don't know either that what exactly they mean by LOCAL - my guess is that since I'll be on payroll of the local entity and not my USA company they are referring to me as local. I looked at the sticky thread but still need help with some basic numbers, I'll appreciate if someone can help me with average allowances figures so that when I negotiate with them I would know what's the least I should ask for.


Housing Allowance will depend on what standard of housing you expect (there is no average). Look on Dubizzle to get an idea of what you can get for your money. (prices quoted are annual rents). School fees - you need around 40k per child, depending on their ages. Check school websites for fees. You should ask for 1/3rd more than your current gross wage + Housing allowance + School fees + Flights home for all the family + all relocation costs + Medical Insurance for all the family. Ask them to throw in a car as well.


----------



## JAPAN

Is the following good package to live comfortable life in Dubai

Wage - 2,000,000 AED per year
House Allowance - 250,000 AED per year
Car Allowance - 72,000 AED per year
School fees
Health insurance (think I must make part payment)
Golf Club
Flight home

Thank you


----------



## pandabearest

Indecided said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for a position in Dubai and I was told that the package offered is of UAE 19,000 per month.
> 
> I am a single person, only going to bring my little dog with me from the UK.
> 
> Do you think it is affordable to live on that salary?
> 
> Also, can you advise me on how much are the average expences is UAE currency such as 1 bed apartment, utility bills, car rental, petrol, food, going out, clothing.
> 
> I know each is different, but I am sure you will have an idea of how much a single person will be spending for basic necessities.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all.


I have same situation and my monthly rent for a nice 1 bed place is aed 6000 (I pay quarterly) living expenses can be as cheap or expensive as you like average trip to supermarket is 350 AED per week, water+elect 700 per month , net+tv 350 per month etc you get the idea


----------



## pandabearest

%%%%%%


----------



## Emaroyds

Having had such helpful responses to my thread regarding whether to choose Dubai or Australia it seemed this would be a great way to add some clarity to the financial questions surrounding that decision - at least from the Dubai perspective...

The offer for my husband's Licensed Aircraft Engineering post (he's expected to work a 42 hr wk);

Basic - 16,000 AED pm
Accomodation - either provided by the company (to incl all utilities) or a 'utilities' allowance of 11,950 AED pm
Transport - 1,150 AED pm
Education costs - upto 34,000 for primary child per academic yr (we've one 8 yr old son)
Medical - category A insurance; employee covered by company, family (premium paid by employee)
Concession travel - employee & family; unlim Cat A (subload)/Cat C (firm) tickets on EK routes
Annual leave - 42 days

How does it sound? (sounds very tempting at first, but the more I read , the more I'm not so sure!)

Do you think we'd be better off financially to accept the company accommodation or to take the money and find our own place (which will the require us to sort out the additional utilities costs?)

If I apply for a teaching post that includes a remuneration package do I have to essentially pass up the elements covered by my husbands package or will the school/agency provide the cover by way of an alternative benefit, (e.g.) more money for furniture or increase in education allowance for my son?
I have 11 years teaching experience in the UK within primary schools, I'm wondering what sort of salary I might be able to attract working full or part-time (0.5) in a British primary school in Dubai?

Sorry about the long list of questions - it was just that you were all so helpful last time!!!!

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Phyx

*A decent wage*

The spot is for a perm Enterprise Architech in Dubai.

Base = 60k / month
Bonus = 15 to 20% per anum
Tuition = 3 kids 
No accommodation provided
Relocation package avail. But not sure about details.

I am married with 6 kids 2 of which aren't in school...

Is this a good package or should I negotiate for more?


Thanks


----------



## Lenochka

To JAPAN...
are you sure you have your numbers right ?

if yes, then you're most likely the one with the BEST salary on this board 
(no offense intended to anyone !!)

seriously....2 Mio AED......If you don;t want to challenge the Sheikh's with your humble residence then go for it


----------



## rsinner

Phyx said:


> The spot is for a perm Enterprise Architech in Dubai.
> 
> Base = 60k / month
> Bonus = 15 to 20% per anum
> Tuition = 3 kids
> No accommodation provided
> Relocation package avail. But not sure about details.


You should search this thread and the forum for the ocst of living. 
Assuming you would want to live in a villa, budget something like 150K AED per annum (c. 12.5K AED p.m.)
Assuming you will have two cars, c. 5-6K p.m.
utilities + internet - max of 2K p.a. (I think)
Groceries c. 3-4K p.m.
Tuition - will they cover 100% of the fees for every kid or is there a limit per child? Schools can be expensive with a fees of 30K-40K p.a. for a decent school with almost double for very good schools. 
Eating out?? Up to you
Recreation ?? Up to you
So that adds up to c. 30K (depending on the fees) leaving you with 30K in the bank. In short, you will be comfortable. BUT, do not expect to save a lot. Obviously this budget can be tweaked. Also, do consider US taxes.
So ask for an increase (if possible, never hurts) and also flights home annually + medical isnurance for the family (if not already offered)


----------



## JAPAN

Thank you Lenochka for reply

I think numbers are correct. 550,000 USD which I understand equals 2m AED.

Thank you again for help


----------



## thrivikramanps

*Indian software professional moving to Dubai*

Hi All

Hope you are doing well.

I am a 2009 Computer Science graduate.

I am interviewing with a firm Lisec for a position with their software unit at Dubai Airport Free Zone. I have an interview tomorrow with them regarding final offer/salary etc.

I wanted some advice on the approximate figure I should be asking for.

Regarding my profile - 2 years work experience with a US MNC (Think Fortune 100) in Bangalore, India - my technical skills are on C++, MS-SQL, Unix, IBM Clearcase.

I wanted to ask the folk on this group on how I should negotiate my salary and what exactly I should be asking for.

I haven't been to Dubai before and have no idea of what typical expenses for 1 person might be accomodation+living+transport wise.

Could anyone currently living in Dubai please help me out?

I apologize for the late notice, but I just got the call today asking me to appear for the interview tomorrow.

Hope this hasn't caught anyone at a bad time.

Looking forward to a response.

Regards


----------



## Lenochka

to Japan...
sounds good....then go for it....unless you are making a lot more now and that is a step down )

Seriously with this salary you'll live comfortably....


----------



## Phyx

rsinner said:


> You should search this thread and the forum for the ocst of living.
> Assuming you would want to live in a villa, budget something like 150K AED per annum (c. 12.5K AED p.m.)
> Assuming you will have two cars, c. 5-6K p.m.
> utilities + internet - max of 2K p.a. (I think)
> Groceries c. 3-4K p.m.
> Tuition - will they cover 100% of the fees for every kid or is there a limit per child? Schools can be expensive with a fees of 30K-40K p.a. for a decent school with almost double for very good schools.
> Eating out?? Up to you
> Recreation ?? Up to you
> So that adds up to c. 30K (depending on the fees) leaving you with 30K in the bank. In short, you will be comfortable. BUT, do not expect to save a lot. Obviously this budget can be tweaked. Also, do consider US taxes.
> So ask for an increase (if possible, never hurts) and also flights home annually + medical isnurance for the family (if not already offered)


I was not given a limit on the tuition only a per child limit of three...

Im still confused about the us tax thing... Being that I will have no residency in the US... Would I still have tax obligations? Seems a bit unfair if you ask me.

Also I've seen villas on dubizzle such as 4 bedrooms + maids... If I was not going to have a live-in maid but use it as an extra room for the kids... Are the maids rooms usually sub standard to the rest of the rooms? Are they typically tiny in comparison? Was thinking of a 16 y/o in the maids room lol...


----------



## Lenochka

To PP...
yes....holding a US passport has its disadvantages...having to pay TAX ON ALL INCOME EARNED WORLDWIDE is one of them...

suggest you contact a Tax Advisor


----------



## AUDUBAI

Phyx, the US government charges tax on foreign sourced income. Once you have been overseas for a year then the first 90k in a year is tax free but tax applies to the rest including housing allowances etc


----------



## AUDUBAI

oh and there is no way you could put one of your kids in the maid's room. In villa's it is often outside the main house and the rooms are generally small and dark.


----------



## wandabug

AUDUBAI said:


> oh and there is no way you could put one of your kids in the maid's room. In villa's it is often outside the main house and the rooms are generally small and dark.


Not necessarily so. Most of the newer villas have indoor maids rooms and all have en-suite bathrooms. They vary in size and not always very small. It all depends on the villa.


----------



## AUDUBAI

Well I am only a newbie of course but I have just been through a very large number of villas for that very reason - new and old - at a high budget.

Obviously personal choice, but I would not put my kid in one of the maid's rooms. Personally I have a hard enough time thinking about a maid living there - although I admit Dubai is a dramatic improvement to maid's rooms in other countries in which I have lived (where I either did not have live in maid because the rooms were so bad or I gave the maid one of the bedrooms in the main part of the house). You also have to consider the difference between the bedrooms in the main part of the house and the maid's room - they are so far apart. No doubt there would be a lot of argument etc between children and I would not be too happy to be the kid stuck in the maid's room.

I think you have a better chance of finding a villa in your budget with enough bedrooms than you do finding a villa with one too few bedrooms but a good maid's room you would be happy to have one of your children in (with the others in the main part of the house).


----------



## AUDUBAI

Oh and Wanda - notice I used the words "often" and "generally" in my first post. So its was not an absolute statement.


----------



## ten-yards

*Job offer*

Hi all,
I have been offered a job as follows.

37500 AED PM plus a car and medical insurance
There is no accomodation or schooling allowance

I have 2 Kids is this a good offer and enough to live on.


----------



## mavzor

Hi Ten-yards,
Have a quick scroll back through this thread.
The lack of a schooling allowance is going to hit you hard. 
Coming from the UK you're used to a good level of schooling.
Do look for schools you'd like and judge if you can afford it after you see the packages.

PLEASE: we can't judge if the package is applicable if you don't tell us what the job is. Window Washer? ...


----------



## wandabug

AUDUBAI said:


> Oh and Wanda - notice I used the words "often" and "generally" in my first post. So its was not an absolute statement.


''oh and there is no way you could put one of your kids in the maid's room'' is an absolute statement and misleading.
I know people who have put a kid in a maids room. I know one person who has let his teenage son move into the outside maid's room, he loves it as he has his own front door and privacy and can make as much noise as he likes (he even has his own kitchen).
My room when I was a kid was called a ''box room'' as it is the smallest bedroom in the house. It was smaller than many of the maids rooms in Dubai and didn't have an en-suite bathroom.:boxing:
:focus:


----------



## rsinner

ten-yards said:


> Hi all,
> I have been offered a job as follows.
> 
> 37500 AED PM plus a car and medical insurance
> There is no accomodation or schooling allowance
> 
> I have 2 Kids is this a good offer and enough to live on.


It is decent but at the same time I would think it is a bit tight (tight because you will not save a lot - isn't it why you are moving to Dubai?). Read through this thread and also the sticky thread entitled "Read before posting". It will give you a good idea as to the costs of livingin Dubai. If you have any specific question after that, post again
Good luck


----------



## AUDUBAI

Clearly English is not your strong suit - nothing misleading about my statement. I guess it is just a case of what importance you place on your children.


----------



## wandabug

AUDUBAI said:


> Clearly English is not your strong suit - nothing misleading about my statement. I guess it is just a case of what importance you place on your children.


Plenty of people use the maids room as a bedroom here. Maybe they don't all earn as much as you and cannot afford a large enough villa, but that does not mean they place little importance on their children. Or do you measure love by square footage? Telling someone that they cannot use the maids room is misleading and English is very much my strong point.


----------



## wandabug

xsparky2010x said:


> Quick Question - Add 1/3 to current salary package
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I would just like to know if the principle of adding 1/3 to your current salary to get a good indication if the salary in the UAE will be acceptable, do you add the 1/3 to your current gross salary or current net salary.
> 
> Thank you


Gross, + relocation costs + accommodation + school fees + medical insurance + flights home every year (for all the family).


----------



## rsinner

xsparky2010x said:


> Thank you so much for the prompt response.
> 
> Can you read anything into the fact, that a company invited you for an on-site interview after the telephone interview?
> 
> If you currently do not have kids but maybe plan to in the future must the school fee benefits be stated in the contract now or will this benefit automatically come into play as soon as you have kids?


If they are prepared to spend money to bring you over and have an interview obviously they have more than a casual interest in your resume.

on the fees question - if the company has a written policy (ask to see the document) regarding childrens' fees, then just have wording in your contract that the fees would be as per company policy, if applicable. If there is no standard policy, or if you don't like the standard policy, then put in wording with the amount, and that it will be paid when applicable. Otherwise I wouldn't assume that there is anything "automatic" about it esp. if there is no company policy on this.

All the best !


----------



## aarond.bennett

HI Guys

I have been looking at a career as an Executive recruiter (head hunter) in Dubai, this is a completely new industry to me and would like to know what is the normal basic and commission in Dubai for this type of job. I will be starting as a junior and then training towards a senior recruiter level; I just want to know what I should negotiate for.

Kind Regards


----------



## Lenochka

PP
not quite sure how I should read this...but what have you done so far ?
I would be very careful in moving to foreign place and change industry at the same time. Headhunters need to have the knowledge and the network of the local market to be successful...you have neither so it will be a very difficult position to start with.....

how do you come about "being headhunted" for such a position ? If I may ask...

Good luck anyway !


----------



## aarond.bennett

Hi Lenochka

I am currently working in Dubai, have been working and travelling around the ME region for about 5 years and working within the construction industry.

Basically I went to a networking event for recruiters and job seekers and I met a MD and he was keen for me to join. I have been researching executive search for over a year now but I am just keen to figure out the local career market.

Kind Regards
Aaron


----------



## prakriti

I just have a general comment about shifting to a new place where a better package is being offered. You should spend more time asking about the place you are going to move to and talking to the people you are going to work with especially your manager rather than be worried if your package is good enough.

Moving to a new place is always a challenging thing. You should be in particular careful with organizations that are just kicking off having no strategy setup yet, no policies or procedures and more importantly no fixed organization strcuture. Such organizations can be very chaotic, changes take place very often with deadlinespushing you hard and may cause undesirable outcomes if you are not careful.

Also, where a very attractive package offer is being floated, I find it very strange why some people miss asking more detailed questions about their actual work and what they will be involved in. Guys, where you get paid more, u have more responsibilites and extra hours to work so do ask whatever you want before you sign the actual contract and leave your old employer.


----------



## nm62

Does any one has an idea about how much a commerce school teacher should be getting in "Very good" British School in dubai (part of the obvious biggest educational group). 
i have through the initial screening interview and waiting for the next one. I am an Asian expat in dubai with a western academic background up to postgraduate degree. i do not have teaching experience but i do have some related experience.


----------



## EAP

114K US per year. Car and 1 br apt provided in addition to the salary. Family staying where we are in Europe. needed 90K US to keep where I am currently. (provideding for wife kids, mortgage) How much a month would I actually need to get by for myself in Dubai?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey there EAP
Moving out there to join Dyncorp in 3 weeks. Sounds like we have similar offers. What role are you going to be doing?


----------



## EAP

Aircraft Maintenance. Post a few more and i will PM you with specifics


----------



## SmilingElephant

Lol..i had assumed that. I assume u have experience on type


----------



## trackers786

*hello expat*

HI 

i recently moved, 

look you will get very decent accomodation - at about AED 5000 per year for a studio - now the question here is that you may have to pay a few months in advance to actually be able to move in - in the first place..... 

you would need about 1500 aed a month for food etc.... 

whats your situation on transport ? 

after what you describe and i see as your bills - you have about usd 1000 left in your hand a month ?


----------



## Uzo

*Moving to Dubai _ Cost of Living and Salary Package*

Hello Outthere 
I am moving to Dubai this year and have been offered the following package by my employer
Base salary of 51,000 AED per month
HOusing Allowance of 165,000 AED pa
School Allowance of 30,000 pa
Transport allowance of 6,000 pa. Is it best to buy or rent a car, what can this give me?

Is this a good package ?
What are the best private schools out there that focus on sports (ie) football
Where is the best place to live?
Many Thanks !!


----------



## Bahraini

Hi guys, I just came to Dubai and trying to find a job and meet new people coz I'm alone here, I'm Bahraini man

Any help


----------



## rsinner

Uzo said:


> Hello Outthere
> I am moving to Dubai this year and have been offered the following package by my employer
> Base salary of 51,000 AED per month
> HOusing Allowance of 165,000 AED pa
> School Allowance of 30,000 pa
> Transport allowance of 6,000 pa. Is it best to buy or rent a car, what can this give me?
> 
> Is this a good package ?
> What are the best private schools out there that focus on sports (ie) football
> Where is the best place to live?
> Many Thanks !!


If you have read this thread (not even other threads) then you will realise that it is a "good package" but you need to consider whether it is commensurate with your experience and past salary.
car - buy or rent - if you stay here for less than a year or two then rent. If more than that then buy.
Schools - no idea
"best" place to live - depends on you. PLEASE search the forum.


----------



## mavzor

Uzo said:


> Hello Outthere
> I am moving to Dubai this year and have been offered the following package by my employer
> Base salary of 51,000 AED per month
> HOusing Allowance of 165,000 AED pa
> School Allowance of 30,000 pa
> Transport allowance of 6,000 pa. Is it best to buy or rent a car, what can this give me?
> 
> Is this a good package ?


A good package for doing what job? Hard to comment without it.

Transport allowance of 6k dhs is irrelevant. It will pay for two months car rental. 
Look on dubizzle for used cars.


----------



## robin.jack82

hi all,

I have been working in UAE for last 2 years. Around 1 month back I have accepted an offer from an Abu Dhabi public sector company. I have signed a paper where salary/benefits were listed in few lines. However, the main contract document will be signed only after I join them and I am suppose to join after a week or so. I am serving notice period with my present employer , canceled my current residence visa and planning for exiting from UAE in next few days and will come back to UAE with new employers visa.. I dint like the new job much for few reasons but I had to accept the offer as i was not left with any other option. Recently I got another offer from some other Public Sector compay in Dubai and this is kind a job I always wanted to take up. Even my heart wants to take up the job in dubai considering my health and other logistics though the salary is much lesser than the one in Abu Dhabi. now I have the follwing questions..

1] Considering my current situatiion about visa status etc, is it too late to take up the job in dubai ?

2] If i take up the Dubai job, and reject the offer in Abu Dhabi by providing some excuse, can they go for any legal action? This is the main cause I am worring about. Please note , the main contract doc is not yet signed with Abu Dhabi Company. But they are about to issue a new visa for me in another few days and I am supposed to come back to UAE from my country with this visa. I am sure that If i join the company in Abu dhabi, i will not be able to perform much considering my mental situation. Please advise.


----------



## BIG ADD

im moving out at the end of aug with my wife i dont have a job lined up !!!! wish me luck


----------



## dubss

Got a question about the getting the employment visa... So I signed the letter of offer yesterday :clap2: but I'm on a visit visa that expires in 3 weeks... So I submitted all the relevant docs and the HR lady said it would take 4-6 weeks to process my employment visa. So I wanted to know what that means for me. Do I still need to leave Dubai and re enter? Or can I stay now that the process for work visa has begun? And if the work visa isn't ready by the time my visit visa expires, would I have to stay outside Dubai until it's ready  because that would be a disaster as I'm writing my level 2 CFA exam here in first week of June!


----------



## Cesindubai

dubss said:


> Hey all, new to Dubai but need some advice. I am a recent Finance grad from Canada and am trying to find a banking job. Got an offer from one bank but the pay seems kinda low... 8K a month (including everything, as they put it.)
> 
> I only have one year work experience in the industry but this is almost the perfect job for me (working with stocks and bonds). So I'm really considering taking it because it would be amazing to say I worked at this bank on my resume... And I want to get the ball rolling asap... I need some advice from veterans cause I'm not sure if I should go for it or keep looking...


Hi,

Try Clarendon Parker, it's an agency that has several Multinational company clients. It's good in handling talents and in negotiating salary. 8K will not be suffice as they said and regret will just strike you at the end. I'm sure you can still find a better offer from a better company.


----------



## dubss

Cesindubai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try Clarendon Parker, it's an agency that has several Multinational company clients. It's good in handling talents and in negotiating salary. 8K will not be suffice as they said and regret will just strike you at the end. I'm sure you can still find a better offer from a better company.


thanks for your reply! But I did negotiate with the Manager and they increased my total salary to 11k pm. And 12k after 3 month probation... That I can live with for now. After 2 years experience, I will think about other alternatives, but experience is more important than the salary right now... But I do have a question about my visa status, posted earlier on this page, that needs some help ....


----------



## Cesindubai

dubss said:


> Got a question about the getting the employment visa... So I signed the letter of offer yesterday :clap2: but I'm on a visit visa that expires in 3 weeks... So I submitted all the relevant docs and the HR lady said it would take 4-6 weeks to process my employment visa. So I wanted to know what that means for me. Do I still need to leave Dubai and re enter? Or can I stay now that the process for work visa has begun? And if the work visa isn't ready by the time my visit visa expires, would I have to stay outside Dubai until it's ready  because that would be a disaster as I'm writing my level 2 CFA exam here in first week of June!


Hi

Is this the job with the bank that offered you 8K? Hope not, just in case it is, goodluck and may the force be with. 
About your visa, did you explain to HR your visit visa situation? The company needs to be cleared about that so it can do something to expedite your E. visa. Based from experience, E-visa does not take too long to be obtained, it's the residence visa that normally takes weeks to get. You can have your E-visa in 2-3days time if all the rights documents have been submitted. Once you have the E-visa then you can stay in the UAE for a month or so while the company is processing your Residence visa. The only thing that can hamper your E-visa is the background checking. In my case, it took max of 1 month to get the result (it depends on the company, multinationals usually take more time in doing the BI). 

Better for you to call the HR and explain clearly your dilemma. Overstay penalty is a bit costly, so is going out of UAE to wait for your E-visa then come back again.


----------



## Cesindubai

dubss said:


> thanks for your reply! But I did negotiate with the Manager and they increased my total salary to 11k pm. And 12k after 3 month probation... That I can live with for now. After 2 years experience, I will think about other alternatives, but experience is more important than the salary right now... But I do have a question about my visa status, posted earlier on this page, that needs some help ....


Hi,

Seems like we're missing our replies here just answered your concerns about visa but then I didn't know that the offer increased as I've just read this now. If you are truly happy with the revised offer and think that you can managed within your means then Congratulations! :clap2: Talk to your HR and explain your situation and make sure to ask how long will it take for the company to conduct the background checking, that's the only thing I can think of that will slow down the processing of your E-visa. If it's a company's employment requirement then i'm sure it can help you to find solution on your dilemma. The company wants you, so the HR needs to find ways to help you then. E-visa will not take long to obtain once all requirements are in place. Max of 2-3 days only.


----------



## neilrock

*Should I Come or Stay?*

Hi,

I have been offered a position at a Dubai Bank as a Cash Management Business Development Manager.

They have offered:

30,000 Dhs per month
850 Dhs per month Car Allowance
250 Dhs per month Phone Allowance
32,000 Dhs Education Allowance
1 return trip for the family per year

15,000 Dhs relocation costs

The issue I have is whether the package is any good but, also, I need to be able to pay for my wife and children back home until they move out to Dubai which will cost about 18,000 Dhs per month.

Any thoughts?


----------



## abdo

*a*

aasdasdasd


----------



## abdo

*Dubai Offer*

I need to know the expected package for senior sharepoint developer in Dubai and 
it should include accommodation and food expenses.


----------



## Lenochka

would the final contract in PDF form suit you ? 

seriously folks, if you come on here for help a few things would be nice....
maybe a short introduction, some background, information about the job your looking for, expectations, your skills, experience etc and you may get some useful pointers/info....

OOOPS, forgot an important thing.....the words please and thank you go a long way......

good luck ! 



abdo said:


> I need to know the expected package for senior sharepoint developer in Dubai and
> it should include accommodation and food expenses.


----------



## dubss

Lenochka said:


> would the final contract in PDF form suit you ?
> 
> seriously folks, if you come on here for help a few things would be nice....
> maybe a short introduction, some background, information about the job your looking for, expectations, your skills, experience etc and you may get some useful pointers/info....
> 
> OOOPS, forgot an important thing.....the words please and thank you go a long way......
> 
> good luck !





abdo said:


> aasdasdasd


I believe that was an introduction...


----------



## pinayblues

neilrock said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a position at a Dubai Bank as a Cash Management Business Development Manager.
> 
> They have offered:
> 
> 30,000 Dhs per month
> 850 Dhs per month Car Allowance
> 250 Dhs per month Phone Allowance
> 32,000 Dhs Education Allowance
> 1 return trip for the family per year
> 
> 15,000 Dhs relocation costs
> 
> The issue I have is whether the package is any good but, also, I need to be able to pay for my wife and children back home until they move out to Dubai which will cost about 18,000 Dhs per month.
> 
> Any thoughts?




What about housing allowance?Rent can be quite expensive here.Also is the education allowance per child per year?Coz tuition fee can cost 30000-50,000 per year. Everything else is relative to your lifestyle.


----------



## neilrock

From the way that the contract has been worded, the housing allowance is built into the 30k per month from what I can see.

The education allowance is a set amount so for 2 kids if their fees are 50, I get 32 and find the rest. If their fees are 25, I get 25.

Change of thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl

neilrock said:


> From the way that the contract has been worded, the housing allowance is built into the 30k per month from what I can see.
> 
> The education allowance is a set amount so for 2 kids if their fees are 50, I get 32 and find the rest. If their fees are 25, I get 25.
> 
> Change of thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


For early years in a decent school, you are looking at 32k to 35k. After the first two years, you are looking at usualy 38 to 42k for a decent enough school, but some are a bit higher like 45k. 

30k isnt leaving much after school fees and housing for a family. Suggest to go back and ask for a higher school fee allowance. You will need a vehicle with a family in my opinion. Minimum would be 2500 for a decent car. You can get a yaris box for less then 2k, but I wouldnt put my cats in those driving on sheik zayed....

Oh, and 12k for you without housing, having to pay for transportation, will be strained until your family comes over. And then I would guess on that as its, would be strained once they got here.


----------



## neilrock

They will give me a 75k car loan as well which is charged at preferential interest rates too but still don't know what rate that is or for how long the loan would be.


----------



## Turkish expat

*Turkish expat candidate in need of advice*

Hello there,

Im a single 32 yr old electrical engineer with 6 yrs of Project Management experience in Turkey and I recently got an offer from a global company operating in Silicon Oasis free zone and the package is as follows:

13500 AED /month basic salary
1900 AED / month transportation support inc. car insurance (1550 + 350)
5883 AED /month acco support
private health and life insurance
6 months of rent in advance
5000 AED moving support for once 
24 days of annual leave with 2 round tickets
17% bonus from basic income

Do you think, it is worth a try to be an expat in Dubai. I assume it will look good on the resume but I will quit my current job in Istanbul and besides, from what I read, it is harder to promote or develop a career there....
I do not want to get stuck with same package for years...


----------



## Lenochka

dubss said:


> I believe that was an introduction...



Well....i've been on this forum for a long time....did NOT ask any questions......and lived in Dubai for quite some time.....

so what's your point ?


----------



## usaa/vtech

*video technician salary in Dubai*

I am looking at a position in Dubai doing video work including the set-up and operation of presentation audio/visual equipment in hotels for corporate events, concerts and the like. Does anyone here know what salary would be appropriate to ask for for such a position in Dubai?


----------



## coany

*What to do if your company does not pay you*

Hi all , 

Just after a bit of advice what to do if your company does not pay you ? 

I have tried in vain to contact them but to no response so any help would be usefull


----------



## aarond.bennett

Hi

I think after not receiving payment for 2 months you can register a complaint at the labour ministry and they will freeze the companies trade license so that they cannot do business until they settle the dispute.

Again, this is Dubai and it may simply be a rumour, but I had a friend and her company didnt pay; she went and filed a dispute at the labour court/ministry and they froze the companies trade license. After the company did this they settled their debt very quickly 

Sorry to hear about the situation!



coany said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Just after a bit of advice what to do if your company does not pay you ?
> 
> I have tried in vain to contact them but to no response so any help would be usefull


----------



## S2000

*us trained physician salary and satisfaction*

I'm a female US trained board certified Ob/Gyn (in practice >10years) who would like to practice in Dubai to expose my son to the rest of the world. Does anyone know the typical salary offered with the packages, I hear it's low but not sure how low. Also are there any US trained doctors out there either currently in Dubai or have practiced there - I would love to hear what you think of practicing in Dubai. - Thanks.


----------



## junkymoe

S2000 said:


> I'm a female US trained board certified Ob/Gyn (in practice >10years) who would like to practice in Dubai to expose my son to the rest of the world. Does anyone know the typical salary offered with the packages, I hear it's low but not sure how low. Also are there any US trained doctors out there either currently in Dubai or have practiced there - I would love to hear what you think of practicing in Dubai. - Thanks.


Manpower Professional has several medical roles available (mostly in Al Ain and some in Abu Dhabi, not much in Dubai). Call their local office in Abu Dhabi and how they can help you.

There are a few good hospitals being recruited for at the moment, Cleveland Clinic in Abu Dhabi and Tawam in Al Ain are two of the more visible ones.


----------



## S2000

*Thanks*



junkymoe said:


> Manpower Professional has several medical roles available (mostly in Al Ain and some in Abu Dhabi, not much in Dubai). Call their local office in Abu Dhabi and how they can help you.
> 
> There are a few good hospitals being recruited for at the moment, Cleveland Clinic in Abu Dhabi and Tawam in Al Ain are two of the more visible ones.



Thanks for the info. FYI the Cleveland Clinic won't open until the middle of 2013 though I might consider it then. I'm still waiting to hear back from Tawam. Any other ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Gavtek

No idea what Grade 22 is but looks fine for a middle management position.


----------



## AUSmate

Hello All

I have registered at this forum few days back and have been reading some posts.
I must say that this is a fantastic forum and very helful.
My wife and I are looking to move to Dubai in August this year with our 2 kids.
I shall be visiting Dubai in early June for the first time for an intevriew.
shall keep all posted if I get a job offer

cheers


----------



## markyg

*i'm new*

helo...

im new here...and im looking for some info regarding salaries compensation...

im applying for dubai...application is for CSR @ Fitness First Dubai...

i wanna know:

1. Salary (Range from how much to how much)
2. Benefits
3. Expenses
4. Cost of Living
5. Life in Dubai...

...just inquiring... hope someone has some answers...thanks much..


----------



## markyg

helo...

im new here...and im looking for some info regarding salaries compensation...

im applying for dubai...application is for CSR @ Fitness First Dubai...

i wanna know:

1. Salary (Range from how much to how much)
2. Benefits
3. Expenses
4. Cost of Living
5. Life in Dubai....

...Just inquiring if you have any ideas...thank much...


----------



## markyg

*i'm new*

helo...

im new here...and im looking for some info regarding salaries compensation...

im applying for dubai...application is for CSR @ Fitness First Dubai...

i wanna know:

1. Salary (Range from how much to how much)
2. Benefits
3. Expenses
4. Cost of Living
5. Life in Dubai....

...Just inquiring if you have any ideas...thank much...


----------



## Jim Wilde

*Tax Equalisation!!!*



AUDUBAI said:


> Hi - I have an offer but they are wanting to tax equalise me - so they deduct the tax which would otherwise be payable if I was back home. I know this is sometimes done for expat postings but does not sit well with me considering Dubai is tax free.
> 
> Do people know if tax equlisation is common for posting in Dubai?
> 
> Also no hardship allowance is being paid. Is this common for Dubai?


Maybe I've been kept in the dark and fed on magic mushrooms......what the hell is tax equalisation. I've lived and worked in Dubai, and never met this anomaly. Whatever you may/may not be taxed in your home country, has no bearing in Dubai, as it is "tax free" as you state.

Unless the UAE has re-written their employment and financial structures, I think somebody is trying it on. Its not unusual tho for Mr Maktoum to change policies overnight to accommodate facilitating his "dream".


----------



## S2000

*tax equalisation is real*



Jim Wilde said:


> Maybe I've been kept in the dark and fed on magic mushrooms......what the hell is tax equalisation. I've lived and worked in Dubai, and never met this anomaly. Whatever you may/may not be taxed in your home country, has no bearing in Dubai, as it is "tax free" as you state.
> 
> Unless the UAE has re-written their employment and financial structures, I think somebody is trying it on. Its not unusual tho for Mr Maktoum to change policies overnight to accommodate facilitating his "dream".


Tax equalisation is a real thing if the corporation is based in another country (especially UK), since Dubai is not considered a hardship posting anymore. They take into account the amount that will be tax free and decrease the salary so the employees in the UK see roughly the same take home pay. Just as an American pays no taxes on the first about $90k and has a $57k housing allowance also tax free but he must pay taxes to the US on everything past that. Dubai does not have any additional taxes so it is "tax free" but if you are a citizen of another country you still have to abide by your home country's tax code.


----------



## xchaos777

S2000 said:


> Tax equalisation is a real thing if the corporation is based in another country (especially UK), since Dubai is not considered a hardship posting anymore. They take into account the amount that will be tax free and decrease the salary so the employees in the UK see roughly the same take home pay. Just as an American pays no taxes on the first about $90k and has a $57k housing allowance also tax free but he must pay taxes to the US on everything past that. Dubai does not have any additional taxes so it is "tax free" but if you are a citizen of another country you still have to abide by your home country's tax code.


And the reverse is to for tax equalization. If, for example, you are transferred to a country that will require a higher tax burden than your own, they should "equalize" up so that you are roughly whole in general.

In UAE, as it is tax free, companies will use this in reverse to lower your compensation. Their point to make is if it was the other way around, you would want your compensation raised. Fair point, but I would say it is the cost of the company to place me in the desert far away from my family and friends...eat it!


----------



## wildgoosekl

Cold Flush said:


> I just have a general comment about shifting to a new place where a better package is being offered. You should spend more time asking about the place you are going to move to and talking to the people you are going to work with especially your manager rather than be worried if your package is good enough.
> 
> Moving to a new place is always a challenging thing. You should be in particular careful with organizations that are just kicking off having no strategy setup yet, no policies or procedures and more importantly no fixed organization strcuture. Such organizations can be very chaotic, changes take place very often with deadlinespushing you hard and may cause undesirable outcomes if you are not careful.
> 
> Also, where a very attractive package offer is being floated, I find it very strange why some people miss asking more detailed questions about their actual work and what they will be involved in. Guys, where you get paid more, u have more responsibilites and extra hours to work so do ask whatever you want before you sign the actual contract and leave your old employer.



How much is too much is very much on the individuals way of life and life style and more often than not, it will never be enough. I always ask myself " In the end, will I be happy working with the organization and love doing what I am doing ? " :juggle: and money is just another variable of the equation and not THE ONLY variable


----------



## wildgoosekl

AUSmate said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have registered at this forum few days back and have been reading some posts.
> I must say that this is a fantastic forum and very helful.
> My wife and I are looking to move to Dubai in August this year with our 2 kids.
> I shall be visiting Dubai in early June for the first time for an intevriew.
> shall keep all posted if I get a job offer
> 
> cheers


All the best for the job interview lane:


----------



## Shirin

Hello,

I have received the following offer for a position in the academic sector (non-faculty). I am a single woman, no children, and my financial responsibilities in my home country are minimal (approx $250 USD per month). I should also mention that I would be in Abu Dhabi, not Dubai. 

I would appreciate any feedback with regard to this offer. Also, if anyone thinks I should negotiate, can you suggest what I should say/how I should phrase my request? 

Thanks in advance for any advice.

AED 17,995 per month 
Unfurnished accommodation (Hotel accommodation and a meal allowance for a period up to six nights would be provided upon your arrival in the UAE )
Relocation allowance of AED 30,000
Annual travel tickets (or cash in lieu) to and from (Country of Origin) 
44 working days of annual leave 
Free Health coverage 
Children education 
Repatriation allowance


----------



## wandabug

Shirin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received the following offer for a position in the academic sector (non-faculty). I am a single woman, no children, and my financial responsibilities in my home country are minimal (approx $250 USD per month). I should also mention that I would be in Abu Dhabi, not Dubai.
> 
> I would appreciate any feedback with regard to this offer. Also, if anyone thinks I should negotiate, can you suggest what I should say/how I should phrase my request?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> AED 17,995 per month
> Unfurnished accommodation (Hotel accommodation and a meal allowance for a period up to six nights would be provided upon your arrival in the UAE )
> Relocation allowance of AED 30,000
> Annual travel tickets (or cash in lieu) to and from (Country of Origin)
> 44 working days of annual leave
> Free Health coverage
> Children education
> Repatriation allowance


You need more than 6 nights accommodation on arrival. You will not be able to rent an apartment until you have your Residence Permit and you will need a local cheque book account to pay post dated cheques for your rent (which you also cannot get until you have Res Permit). This will take 1-2 weeks minimum. Are you bringing your furniture over? that will take 4- 6 weeks. If buying here, there is no way you can source, order and take delivery in such a short time - it just isn't that efficient here.
18k a month? do-able,but not great. I wouldn't come half way around the world for that but that's my personal opinion.


----------



## Shirin

wandabug said:


> You need more than 6 nights accommodation on arrival. You will not be able to rent an apartment until you have your Residence Permit and you will need a local cheque book account to pay post dated cheques for your rent (which you also cannot get until you have Res Permit). This will take 1-2 weeks minimum. Are you bringing your furniture over? that will take 4- 6 weeks. If buying here, there is no way you can source, order and take delivery in such a short time - it just isn't that efficient here.
> 18k a month? do-able,but not great. I wouldn't come half way around the world for that but that's my personal opinion.



Wandabug - Thank you for your reply. The base salary is 1/3 more than I earn in the U.S. (after taxes) so there is some appeal to me. U.S. citizens are tax-exempt up to $91,000 USD (approx.), but tomorrow I meet with a tax consultant to help me with the numbers. Do you have any suggestions for how to negotiate? It is a non-profit sector, so I don't know how much negotiation is possible, but any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Understand the appeal but six days is not enough. A hotel here is quite expensive. Is your employer going to have your accomodations already sorted when you land and all you have to do is go and get furniture? With six days of accomodations, you would be hard pressed to get furniture delivered to a place that is already sorted for you but just unfurnished. If you have to find a place plus get furniture, you will run into issues with the visa, checking account, etc as Wanda suggested. If they are in the area, they should be well aware that six days is not going to cut it for you to find a place and get sorted. I would ask for minimum of 2 weeks and even then, you will need to have a good idea where you are wishing to live and sort that out very quickly. 

I do not know where you are coming from but I came over for 30%ish more then I was making in the usa, and have all accomodations paid for, transportation provided, etc and have more been at break even then saving or paying off anything. The reason I came was because I thought I would be able to pay of my student loans faster with all the extras. What I thought would take six months to do and have a little stash of money in the bank after my 12 months, has taken me two years and will go home with just having paid off my student loan and nothing extra. Dubai is quite expensive and going out/entertainment/drinking/speeding fines/hidden taxes/etc can drain your bank account. I wouldnt have come for 1/3 more if I had known how expensive it was... but then I am from Austin and you might come from a place that is more expensive in the usa. People from the east or west coast do not seem to have sticker shock so bad.


----------



## S2000

Why is it that you loathe Dubai? I'm currently in Texas and considering moving for a more international education for my son. Admitedly Austin in a great town and you must miss it but if you could be more detailed I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Shirin

Jynxgirl said:


> Understand the appeal but six days is not enough. A hotel here is quite expensive. Is your employer going to have your accomodations already sorted when you land and all you have to do is go and get furniture? With six days of accomodations, you would be hard pressed to get furniture delivered to a place that is already sorted for you but just unfurnished. If you have to find a place plus get furniture, you will run into issues with the visa, checking account, etc as Wanda suggested. If they are in the area, they should be well aware that six days is not going to cut it for you to find a place and get sorted. I would ask for minimum of 2 weeks and even then, you will need to have a good idea where you are wishing to live and sort that out very quickly.
> 
> I do not know where you are coming from but I came over for 30%ish more then I was making in the usa, and have all accomodations paid for, transportation provided, etc and have more been at break even then saving or paying off anything. The reason I came was because I thought I would be able to pay of my student loans faster with all the extras. What I thought would take six months to do and have a little stash of money in the bank after my 12 months, has taken me two years and will go home with just having paid off my student loan and nothing extra. Dubai is quite expensive and going out/entertainment/drinking/speeding fines/hidden taxes/etc can drain your bank account. I wouldnt have come for 1/3 more if I had known how expensive it was... but then I am from Austin and you might come from a place that is more expensive in the usa. People from the east or west coast do not seem to have sticker shock so bad.



@JynxGirl - Thank you for replying. The apartment will be in assigned to me and ready to move into. If I don't like the apartment, I do have the option of applying for another apartment. But who knows how that will really work?? Bottom line is that I will be in the apartment for a while. I expect I would be "camping" while waiting for furniture and appliances to be delivered. I can deal with inconveniences caused by housing/setting up house. I am more concerned about the salary and whether or not I am being realistic. btw, I live in California and pay $1,100 for a one bedroom apartment that has seen better days. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## Jynxgirl

S2000 said:


> Why is it that you loathe Dubai? I'm currently in Texas and considering moving for a more international education for my son. Admitedly Austin in a great town and you must miss it but if you could be more detailed I would really appreciate it.


If you wish to look up my post on my take on dubai after a few months, search for the thread titled something like 'How long will you stay in dubai'. I think if you search for terms five months, staring, left turns the thread will pop up. My take is still pretty much the same. 

The best explanation of dubai that I have heard from a fellow expater is that dubai is multi-national but not multi-cultural. Racisim is an everyday reality and there is not a great deal of mixing. Indians overall send their kids to schools with predominatly indian students, westerners with westerners, arabs with arabs. If a predominatly western school is 40k and a parents is getting 10k on average for school reimbursement (this isnt always the case as some passport holders from asian/arab/african countries are well educated and do not fit the stereotype but many many do), those people can not send their kids to the same school. If the main reason you are looking to become an expatriate to some place is indeed for an international education, would think this country would be well off the radar for most people.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Shirin said:


> @JynxGirl - Thank you for replying. The apartment will be in assigned to me and ready to move into. If I don't like the apartment, I do have the option of applying for another apartment. But who knows how that will really work?? Bottom line is that I will be in the apartment for a while. I expect I would be "camping" while waiting for furniture and appliances to be delivered. I can deal with inconveniences caused by housing/setting up house. I am more concerned about the salary and whether or not I am being realistic. btw, I live in California and pay $1,100 for a one bedroom apartment that has seen better days. Thanks again for the reply.


 You may come and love it. The worst that can happen is you will not like it but you will though have gotten to experience a very different life for some time and I would suggest that when you go home, you will probly appreciate your life a good deal more. At least, I know I will/do now. 

Your salary though should be fine. It really depends on what friends/group you get in with as well. I know some people who go out to 300 to 400 dirham dinners a few nights a week, those who come to dubai and stay in luxury hotels for most weekends, and keep many a shop in business buying the latest designer fashions. And then others who dont spend 1000 dirhams a month out on dinners but go out nearly every meal, lead a more low key life in abu dhabi, and enjoy shoppping for knock offs in the less western expat centered shoppping areas. One will find it hard to live on 18000 and the other would have 10000 dirhams a month in the bank at the end of the month.


----------



## AUSmate

thanks
cheers


----------



## AUSmate

xsparky2010x said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your advice will be appreciated. This is a manager position in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 17,500 per month
> Housing Allowance: AED 10,500 per month
> Utility Allowance: AED 650 per month
> Transport Allowance: AED 425 per month


mate atleast do some research on this forum.
and when you ask, please give all background info 
r u single ?


----------



## sara_holmes

xsparky2010x said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your advice will be appreciated. This is a manager position in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 17,500 per month
> Housing Allowance: AED 10,500 per month
> Utility Allowance: AED 650 per month
> Transport Allowance: AED 425 per month


depends on your lifestyle! However, this is relatively ok. What are your qualifications though?


----------



## Abu_Anas

*Which salary for a 2 PQE Lawyer with LLM degree?*

Hi everybody,

I'm a newcomer in the expatforum!

I am looking for informations. My wife is in maternity leave but she wants to work as Lawyer ASAP.

She's graduated from Paris University with a LLM in International and European Law and a LLB in American and British Law with a BA in British Civilization (Dual Degree).

She worked as In-House Lawyer during 1 year in a MNC in France and 1 year as Recruitment Consultant in UAE.

Which salary could she expect?

Thx


----------



## Abu_Anas

Hi Everybody,

Your advice will be appreciated! I've received a proposal to be Area Manager for a European Leading Company exporting electronic products with high added value. (I am working in France)

I have a MSc in Communication Systems, a BSc in Electronics from Top French Engineering School and Marketing/Strategy Progamme in a Top French Business School.

I have 3 years experience in pre-sales and product management in IT/Telecom industry within MNCs with more than 1 year experience in UAE.

The Basic salary will be 22.000 AED. I need advice on the accomodation. I am married with a 1-year old baby boy.

Thanks


----------



## DCtoAD

*Compensation package for Senior Enterprise Architect job in Abu-Dhabi?*

Hello,

I was made the following offer for a Senior Enterprise Architect job in the UAE (I would be relocating from the USA):

Basic salary of 40,000 AED per month, coupled with full family benefits, education allowance and bonus.

Is this a reasonable offer? Note that no mention of housing allowance is made, so I will assume none is being offered. Also, what does "full family benefits" entail exactly?

Thanks!


----------



## DCtoAD

I should also mention that I have 12+ years of IT experience. Thanks!


----------



## Lenochka

No idea what it means...you got to go back to the potential employer and asked them to spell it out. Every detail individually otherwise you run a risk
of being shortchanged, i.e. screwed


----------



## Kawasutra

DCtoAD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was made the following offer for a Senior Enterprise Architect job in the UAE (I would be relocating from the USA):
> 
> Basic salary of 40,000 AED per month, coupled with full family benefits, education allowance and bonus.
> 
> Is this a reasonable offer? Note that no mention of housing allowance is made, so I will assume none is being offered. Also, what does "full family benefits" entail exactly?
> 
> Thanks!


Every thing must be written in detail in your contract, otherwise it is non existing later on and you have to argue on every thing.
If you get for example additional 150k housing allowance then it is a very good package IMHO...


----------



## Bigjimbo

DCtoAD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was made the following offer for a Senior Enterprise Architect job in the UAE (I would be relocating from the USA):
> 
> Basic salary of 40,000 AED per month, coupled with full family benefits, education allowance and bonus.
> 
> Is this a reasonable offer? Note that no mention of housing allowance is made, so I will assume none is being offered. Also, what does "full family benefits" entail exactly?
> 
> Thanks!


I would ask for a lot more money if I was the Senior Enterprise Architect! It is a huge job! See below


----------



## DCtoAD

Lenochka said:


> No idea what it means...you got to go back to the potential employer and asked them to spell it out. Every detail individually otherwise you run a risk
> of being shortchanged, i.e. screwed


Thanks Lenochka, will try to get some more details and post them here.


----------



## DCtoAD

Bigjimbo said:


> I would ask for a lot more money if I was the Senior Enterprise Architect! It is a huge job! See below


Bigjimbo, how much more should I ask for? Not sure what the reasonable range for this type of position would be.


----------



## xchaos777

Family benefits probably refers to medical. Get info on that...and the medical coverage.

Depending on what the make up of your family is, 40k isn't bad in general, but I don't know how that compares to what you may make at home, etc.


----------



## zubairn

I am planning to relocate from Johannesuburg to Dubai as an Audit Manager/Senior Audit Manager in a Big 4 firm for Assurance.I have 9 years audit experience. Anyone have any ideas as the expected salary and do Big 4 firms offer allowances for housing, flights and medical? Thanks


----------



## mavzor

DCtoAD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was made the following offer for a Senior Enterprise Architect job in the UAE (I would be relocating from the USA):
> 
> Basic salary of 40,000 AED per month, coupled with full family benefits, education allowance and bonus.
> 
> Is this a reasonable offer? Note that no mention of housing allowance is made, so I will assume none is being offered. Also, what does "full family benefits" entail exactly?
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds on the short side.
Most packages are 'rolled' into a total figure.
Ask for a breakdown.
Seriously, you're worth more, and sounds like you'll struggle with kids and education.

Tell us more and we can tell you more.


Jimbo: Love the enterprise architect


----------



## bodget

i have been offered a print management position in dubai.I was offered a salary of £3000pcm + 7000dhs per annum for life,medical and ticket allowance. I asked for an addition living allowance and was told it was inclusive in salary.I came back with a request for £4000pcm salary + medical for my wife.is this ok? i will be living with my wife.


----------



## DCtoAD

mavzor said:


> Sounds on the short side.
> Most packages are 'rolled' into a total figure.
> Ask for a breakdown.
> Seriously, you're worth more, and sounds like you'll struggle with kids and education.
> 
> Tell us more and we can tell you more.
> 
> 
> Jimbo: Love the enterprise architect


Thaks Mavzor, I'm waiting to hear back on more details, will post them here once I get them.


----------



## liamer

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Liam
> 
> The only way to make sure that a certain salary will be enough for you and your family is by working out your own budget - have you checked the 'read before posting' thread? lots of information there.
> 
> If the company is paying fully for the villa, all private school fees, and all health insurance, then you'll do fine on that salary (aim for anything above 30K aed/month if you can, although I have no idea of what type of role you are applying for) as basically those will be your major expenses. Also ask them for a yearly return ticket for each family member - kind of standard here. On top of that you'll have to budget for a car (or perhaps two as probably your wife will need one), utilities, food, a maid if you are planning to get one, family outings, etc.


Hi dizzyizzy,
Im back and I would just like to tell you that I got the job the offer is accommodation for myself and my family (wife and 4 kids) all health ins, paid for, company car which can be used for private use, all private schooling paid for and 1 trip home a year. wages per month 23,500 AED I think its a good deal all round. Im coming over on the 5th of july for one year on my own and Im getting 3 trips home for the first year and my family will come in july 2012 so i think its all good. 
So THANK YOU for all your help. I appreciate it,,, (I wonder is there any Irish over there)

Kind regards,lane::clap2:

Liam


----------



## dizzyizzy

liamer said:


> Hi dizzyizzy,
> Im back and I would just like to tell you that I got the job the offer is accommodation for myself and my family (wife and 4 kids) all health ins, paid for, company car which can be used for private use, all private schooling paid for and 1 trip home a year. wages per month 23,500 AED I think its a good deal all round. Im coming over on the 5th of july for one year on my own and Im getting 3 trips home for the first year and my family will come in july 2012 so i think its all good.
> So THANK YOU for all your help. I appreciate it,,, (I wonder is there any Irish over there)
> 
> Kind regards,lane::clap2:
> 
> Liam


Hi Liam, top of the morning to you 

Congratulations on getting the job, sounds like a good package for you and your family 

You will definitely find Irish people here, perhaps not as much as Brits or Scotts, but I have come across a few 

Cheers


----------



## liamer

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Liam, top of the morning to you
> 
> Congratulations on getting the job, sounds like a good package for you and your family
> 
> You will definitely find Irish people here, perhaps not as much as Brits or Scotts, but I have come across a few
> 
> Cheers


Thanks again, 

When I get over there Ill try and help this site out in trying to answer some questions and in sharing my experiences :ranger:

Regards,

Liam


----------



## basc

liamer said:


> Hi dizzyizzy,
> Im back and I would just like to tell you that I got the job the offer is accommodation for myself and my family (wife and 4 kids) all health ins, paid for, company car which can be used for private use, all private schooling paid for and 1 trip home a year. wages per month 23,500 AED I think its a good deal all round. Im coming over on the 5th of july for one year on my own and Im getting 3 trips home for the first year and my family will come in july 2012 so i think its all good.
> So THANK YOU for all your help. I appreciate it,,, (I wonder is there any Irish over there)
> 
> Kind regards,lane::clap2:
> 
> Liam


Hi Liam,

Regarding the trips home part of your package, do they specify a limit on the amount? i.e. - 3 trips back to Dublin per year, maximum 600 euro return tickets and you pay the extra if the tickets are more expensive OR they guarantee to pay return economy or business tickets whatever the cost?

Cheers.


----------



## liamer

Hi Basc,
No they are giving me 3 trips home economy class and nothing said about the price

cheers


----------



## AUSmate

Hello Liamer

do you have any details on severance pay in your contract ?

cheers


----------



## bodget

Is there a standard for severance pay as it's not something I'm familiar with


----------



## AUSmate

*Severance Pay*



bodget said:


> Is there a standard for severance pay as it's not something I'm familiar with


I am not sure either. I am in the process of negotiating my contract as well.
I just thought I migth ask you.
I gues 6 months of pay (basic or gross ?? ) shoudl be allowed.
after all Middle east is a hot place nowadays


----------



## assid

Hi,

I am currently in mumbai and just got an offer for moving to dubai as my company is planning an expansion. I would be handling the unit there, i.e. I would be working as sort of a production manager. 
Quick update: The firm is a jewellery company

I don't really have a very proactive outgoing lifestyle nevertheless I actually would like to change that a bit..

I am considering a long term move, and as such for now, I havent discussed financials.

Was wondering how much would a general life style cost, say with /without rent for an appartment, going out maybe once a week for drinks, a little shopping ,buying a standard car like a honda or so, and just basic stuff.. and some savings for growth..
Oh yeah, ordering for food from out, cause i cant cook 

How much do you guys think i should be getting to afford such a life style.

Also if anyone could respond to to my other post with "Thinking of moving" as its subject, i am new here and I cant post links yet :/


----------



## mavzor

assid said:


> Was wondering how much would a general life style cost, say with /without rent for an appartment, going out maybe once a week for drinks, a little shopping ,buying a standard car like a honda or so, and just basic stuff.. and some savings for growth..
> Oh yeah, ordering for food from out, cause i cant cook
> 
> How much do you guys think i should be getting to afford such a life style.


Please. 
Let me google that for you

You're *welcome *to return once you have completed your own research without begging others to do it for you.


----------



## basc

assid said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was wondering how much would a general life style cost, say with /without rent for an appartment, going out maybe once a week for drinks, a little shopping ,buying a standard car like a honda or so, and just basic stuff.. and some savings for growth..
> Oh yeah, ordering for food from out, cause i cant cook
> 
> How much do you guys think i should be getting to afford such a life style.
> 
> :/


Hi,

I have been looking for this information recently too, and all the information is already on the forum - just search, read all the posts and see which elements apply to your own particular lifestyle. I cannot post links here, but there is a dubai expat blog on a site called crap free (google it) that is a good starting point for getting the info you want.

Good luck!


----------



## whitecap

*Question regarding additional payments*

Over and above base salary offers.

Do the employers in Dubai get any sort of 'relief' for these payments? Schooling, housing etc?

Just wondering.....


----------



## Junaer

AUSmate said:


> I am not sure either. I am in the process of negotiating my contract as well.
> I just thought I migth ask you.
> I gues 6 months of pay (basic or gross ?? ) shoudl be allowed.
> after all Middle east is a hot place nowadays


You are most certainly right about hot!!


----------



## Ben_130

I have just received a call from a company based on the advert I put up on Gulf News. They have also sent me an email and asked to provide my minimum expected salary. When I reply do I just do this or shall I put the salary range I am looking for? Between $x and $x.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Ben_130 said:


> I have just received a call from a company based on the advert I put up on Gulf News. They have also sent me an email and asked to provide my minimum expected salary. When I reply do I just do this or shall I put the salary range I am looking for? Between $x and $x.


You will then be given the lower amount. Put together the actual package you want and then negotiate.


----------



## Ben_130

Jynxgirl said:


> You will then be given the lower amount. Put together the actual package you want and then negotiate.


They havent got back to me yet so maybe I asked for too much?!


----------



## bodget

Ben_130 said:


> They havent got back to me yet so maybe I asked for too much?!


the wheels turn very slowly !! I contacted the HR manager a week later he then contacted me back a further week later to tell me he would email a day later.1 week later I again emailed to ask for an update and was told that he was waiting for a discision from the bosses.
sorry about the amount of of laters!!


----------



## Ben_130

bodget said:


> the wheels turn very slowly !! I contacted the HR manager a week later he then contacted me back a further week later to tell me he would email a day later.1 week later I again emailed to ask for an update and was told that he was waiting for a discision from the bosses.
> sorry about the amount of of laters!!


Yeah I hear that they can be very slow at times! Maybe I just got too excited and expected too much because it was the first employer to actually get in contact with me since I began looking for a job more than three months ago!


----------



## bodget

Ben_130 said:


> Yeah I hear that they can be very slow at times! Maybe I just got too excited and expected too much because it was the first employer to actually get in contact with me since I began looking for a job more than three months ago!


my brother worked in dubai for 5 years,hes now in saudi. spoke to him yesterday and he told me the fact you havn't had a flat no means your in the running he keeps telling me to chillax and inshalla?


----------



## Guest

*Housing Allowance*

Do you usually get any allowance with the salary in Dubai? 

If you work in Germany or UK, you just simply get the salary; but I read on this forum many times that people got a housing allowance in their package? Is it usuall in Dubai to pay housing allowance for expacts? What other allowance should one expect?

Note: If you wonder, why I just dont ask the company, it is because I am still early in the interviews and I don't want to start asking details about 'money'. I have an idea about the basis salary, but I have no idea about allowances that might come with it (or might not). For that reasons your advice would help.


----------



## Guest

*Holidays*

How many days of annual leave do you get? How many days of public holidays are there?


----------



## zoopyone

*New Life In Ajman UAE, Help & Info Please*

Hi looking for some on the ground information from Ajman in the UAE. I have been invited to the final interview stage which is between me and one other for a waste collections manager position for a UAE contractor working on a municipal contract. They will be flying me out there next Sat for Sun interview and a return flight Mon.

The offer has been changing all the time from quite a high package to something that to me seems ok but a lot less than the original one. Is it normal to apply this kind deal making on job offers as at each stage the package is reduced. Anyway the current deal on the table is $20,000 per month, 25% bonus, $10,000 one off relocation, a company car, 1 flight home a year, health insurance, medical and 25 days holiday. The original package was $44,000 per month, 25% bonus, housing support, company car, monthly flights home, family health insurance, family medical and 30 days holiday. Are company cars fully funded by the company i.e. fuel, insurance etc?

I will be going out alone in the first stage of 6 months to a year, but after this would want to relocate my family. This is the difficult part, my partner and I are not currently married although plan to be soon. We have two children a boy at secondary school and a 3 month old baby girl. Between us we do have older children that will most likely stay in the UK but need to visit us. One is married, another is at work and has a boyfriend, another is starting university and the final one is starting college this summer. 

Although the package on offer seems good to me, the tax free income will be eaten away for school fees. I have looked into the cost of living and shopping etc and things seem a little more expensive than here by 15% to 18%. The rental charges seem very high in comparison. A four bed house at $110,000 per year seems to be average.

I have no problem living overseas but the main idea behind it is to gain a better standard of living and to retain some savings for when we do return home as I believe it is impossible to stay working in UAE after 55 years old.

If nothing else I am hoping that if I do get this job it would be easier to get another job in UAE as I will already be in the country is this a true statement? Is it easier to move jobs and companies? I am very well qualified and experienced in fact overly so for the position on offer. I ideally would be looking for promotion to operation director at some point in the very near future in waste, recycling and or the environment are there real opportunities out there.

I am open to all information on working and living in Ajman, people say Ajman is quiet and small but let me assure you at 43 my wild night on the town are well and truly over and I like the quiet life with my family. We want to be safe, happy and able to enjoy life. So any info relevant to living and working in Ajman. Schools, social life, cost of living rents, and good deals to negotiate in UAE are welcome.

Many thanks


----------



## bodget

how many public holidays are there per year? how many days holiday per year is normal?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Zoo, is this dirhams or dollars. You have dollars. If is dollars, you are more then fine. If is dirhams, even if you live in ajman, would say that is going to be rough and no way would do it if you have more then a few years of experience, which you seem to.


----------



## zoopyone

Hi Thanks for the quick reply and yes sorry its Dirhams not Dollars, 240,000 Dirhams a year or as I calculate £40,000 per year. As for experience, been in waste and recycling all my working life and management roles for over 18 years.


----------



## Guest

zoopyone said:


> Hi Thanks for the quick reply and yes sorry its Dirhams not Dollars, 240,000 Dirhams a year or as I calculate £40,000 per year. As for experience, been in waste and recycling all my working life and management roles for over 18 years.


I think it also depends how much the waste and recycling industry usually pays; if this is above the global industry standard or below etc. If you improve your life or not. I learned the taxi drivers make about 3500 Dirhams per month, so 20,000 Drihams is a bit better. But compared to other expats it might be on the low side. Also depends if you have university degrees or not. On the other hand, one shall consider the expenses at your location and if you will be able to save more than at your current job. Others will advise you better on the details. If they went down with the salary so much, you might try to bargain for more in my view. Why did they go down so much? 

I understand, you canNOT live with your girlfriend, and you could/would go to jail for it if you make it official or if someone tells it to police. Some people in Dubai live with girlfriends, but they risk to go to jail or being kicked out of the country. But your location is not as open-minded as Dubai, I understand, which means more trouble (especially if a local UEA person complains about this). You might consider getting marriage, before she comes. Or at least some sort of document that looks like marriage certificate but is not. Or you could keep telling everyone she is your wife - I don't know if they check if she really is your wife or not.


----------



## zoopyone

Hi White Jasmin

Again thanks for the swift reply, In answer to your questions, the industry standard is very dependant on volume and size of facility and your experience. This is something they are quite vague on. As for Degrees I do have a BA (Hons) in Environmental Science a HNC in Transport & Logisitics and many many on the job training qualifications relvant for the industry.

I do intend to negotiate with them as I know my own worth in the market place but unsure as to the reason for the reductions maybe just them trying to negotiate down as they know people will try to pump it up. Again not used to this kind of deal in the UK as this is usually set in advance of interview. 

As for the partner / wife situation. We both understand that we could try and get away with it as many do but we will not risk that. Most cases would get away with it but if something happened to one of the children that they needed medial help with or an accident etc the game would be up. We would not risk our family that way so until Feb 2012 when we will be married we will live apart. One of the reasons the monthly flights home are important to me maybe more than salary in the first year anyway.

Anyway thanks for your imput.


----------



## Guest

It's not my thing, but why dont you just get married in Las Vegas type of marriage during the weekend and you can then live together... and in February have your big wedding  Or just get married in the courthouse or government office on paper, and in February have it in church. That way she can come to see you too or stay with you upfront.


----------



## AJamesM

*Abu Dhabi offer*

Hi All,

I am new to the site and hoping I may be able to get some feedback re: an offer that has been made to me and I am windering if I should accept and if so, can my wife ans I live well in Abu Dhabi?? My wife does nto intend to work

440,000 Dirham per year
Accomadation (2 bed villa) provided
Health care provided
30 day annual leave
Flights provided - Business class

PS Where should we look to live as we wouldl ike to be close to shops, cafes and the beach whilst at the same time only a 20min drive if possible from the Airport


----------



## Junaer

AJamesM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the site and hoping I may be able to get some feedback re: an offer that has been made to me and I am windering if I should accept and if so, can my wife ans I live well in Abu Dhabi?? My wife does nto intend to work
> 
> 440,000 Dirham per year
> Accomadation (2 bed villa) provided
> Health care provided
> 30 day annual leave
> Flights provided - Business class
> 
> PS Where should we look to live as we wouldl ike to be close to shops, cafes and the beach whilst at the same time only a 20min drive if possible from the Airport



Good offer if you ask me. 
If you have children then you need education allowance as well. Also, you must check where they are going to provide you the accomadation.


I laughed when i read "20mins from the airport". ? Why do you need to escape in an emergency? lol


----------



## Ben_130

bodget said:


> the wheels turn very slowly !! I contacted the HR manager a week later he then contacted me back a further week later to tell me he would email a day later.1 week later I again emailed to ask for an update and was told that he was waiting for a discision from the bosses.
> sorry about the amount of of laters!!


Well I decided to send another email yesterday and got a pretty quick reply!

They are interested in me working for them as a free lancer.

The package that they can offer now if very low, in fact less than what I get now here in the UK (which I think is too low!) and much less than what I put as the minimum salary expectation in the first email I sent them. It is also inclusive so I am assuming there are no benefits on top of this. They do offer 2.5% commission of the value of each project that is completed.

I am tempted just to give this one a miss and keep looking. I am not too sure about the whole free lance thing and working on commission is not something I have come across in my profession before.


----------



## Newdubi

*Dubai Package Offer - any Advice?*

Hi, I'm new to the forum and thinking for relocating to Dubai and have recieved the following offer and am wondering if i should consider it, for a Financial Analyst role with 7+ yrs experience

19,000AED/mthly Base
120,000AED/annual Housing
21,600AED/annual transport
10,000AED/annual utilities
company medical
1 annual ticket home

i'm single and so would also like to be able to live comfortably and go out for drinks a few times a month and some savings would be a bonus (not sure if that's asking too much?)

any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## Guest

Newdubi said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and thinking for relocating to Dubai and have recieved the following offer and am wondering if i should consider it, for a Financial Analyst role with 7+ yrs experience
> 
> 19,000AED/mthly Base
> 120,000AED/annual Housing
> 21,600AED/annual transport
> 10,000AED/annual utilities
> company medical
> 1 annual ticket home
> 
> i'm single and so would also like to be able to live comfortably and go out for drinks a few times a month and some savings would be a bonus (not sure if that's asking too much?)
> 
> any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,



I does also depend on your current income. I calcualted you have more than 350,000 AED a year, which is about $100,000 tax free. The general rule is that you shall make at least 30% more (net) in Dubai than you make back home, to compensate for "dealing" with the middle east. I.e. at least 30% than your current net income or more up to 50% more or 70% more.

A 1 bedroom condom with a swimming in the building and a gym in the building goes for AED50k to 70k a year. For AED120K you will pull something much better 2 bedroom, 3 beroom or even a small villa (IMHO). 

My understanding is that the cost of going out are similar to Australia or Europe or United States. Only the standard is higher. In Dubai you are expected to live the life of the rich. For example you can get a beer for as low as $1,5. But you can also go to the best clubs in Dubai and spend $100 to $200 per night. However, in best club in Australia or Europe you would probably spend more than that anyway.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Try to stick with just discussing in dirhams as people from all over the world are reading.


----------



## Lambernut

...


----------



## Lambernut

Hi Guys,

First time poster. I'm considering a position in Dubai, and while I know you often look the role itself to assess whether it's a fair offer, I'm going to keep this to myself for the sake discretion.

I've done some research, and I'm quite confident this is an acceptable offer to have a good standard of living in Dubai, but would welcome some experienced ex-pats' opinions.

Basic Salary £240,000 pa
Housing Allowance: £80,000 pa
Travel Allowance: £16,000 pa
Medical & Dental cover
1 Business flight home pa
Cost of relocation covered

I'm a single man with no kids, and I'd hope to get a 1-bed apartment in a relatively desirable area, go out maybe once a week (?), get a decent car.

What are your thoughts? Could I do the above and save any money too?



Thanks


----------



## Guest

Lambernut said:


> I'm a single man with no kids, and I'd hope to get a 1-bed apartment in a relatively desirable area, go out maybe once a week (?), get a decent car.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Could I do the above and save any money too?
> 
> Thanks


Are you kidding? With that housing allowance you can rent more than five apartments of your desired size. And with that tax free income and no family, you could save GBP200,000 a year; assuming you only spend GBP3000 per month on going out once a week. 

Update: Unless, the income you indicated is in AED, but you clearly stated it is in GBP.


----------



## mavzor

Newdubi said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and thinking for relocating to Dubai and have recieved the following offer and am wondering if i should consider it, for a Financial Analyst role with 7+ yrs experience
> 
> 19,000AED/mthly Base
> 120,000AED/annual Housing
> 21,600AED/annual transport
> 10,000AED/annual utilities
> company medical
> 1 annual ticket home
> 
> i'm single and so would also like to be able to live comfortably and go out for drinks a few times a month and some savings would be a bonus (not sure if that's asking too much?)
> 
> any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,


Which Emirate?
Do you have any other offers on the table. If not why not?
Ever lived overseas before?

what's your expectation of living standard? back home and here?

when it comes to living costs, your choices will determine how to live and comfortably.
Some people from pakistan judge they can live comfortably here for $200pm
Some people from Luxembourg judge the can live comfortably here for only $20'000pm
Do a little googling to boot, spend a few hours, read, learn, search, repeat.
living costs dubai - Google Search


All in all, sounds like a decent package for dubai.
Might be a bit light for AD.


----------



## Artrat

Newdubi said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and thinking for relocating to Dubai and have recieved the following offer and am wondering if i should consider it, for a Financial Analyst role with 7+ yrs experience
> 
> 19,000AED/mthly Base
> 120,000AED/annual Housing
> 21,600AED/annual transport
> 10,000AED/annual utilities
> company medical
> 1 annual ticket home
> 
> i'm single and so would also like to be able to live comfortably and go out for drinks a few times a month and some savings would be a bonus (not sure if that's asking too much?)
> 
> any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,


This offer seems fair, it is similar to my package (I am a Risk Analyst with 5 years exp) although your base is a bit more. I don't know what standard of living you are used to but you should be very comfortable with this package i.e. travel a couple of times a year and probably still save a bit. 

Bargaining is expected in this part of the world, so if this is their first offer you could try pushing for a little more. I didn't really understand that when I took the job and looking back I think I could have gotten 25-30% more than I did .

I wouldn't push too hard though, as I think that is a pretty good offer given the current market . Also, my employer is AD based, so if that is from a Dubai company then it is a REALLY good offer.


----------



## TheBigMove

Hi everyone,

We would be VERY grateful if you could help.

My partner had been offered a transfer to work in Dubai... We are not 100% sure where he will be based yet as they are currently building numerous different sites.

The have said that most likely we could be based in Abu Dhabi or Sharjah. First off are this places nice? If any of you know???

Going out there will be me and my baby (which I will not be working as we have a 4 month old baby) and my partner.

My partner works as a general manager for the fitness industry.

Here is what he has been offered:

- 8000 AED settling allowance

- One round economy flight home a year for all of us

- Medical insurance for us all

- Life insurance just for him.

- 10,800 AED BASIC SALARY PER MONTH

- 7200 AED OTHER ALLOWANCES PER MONTH

What do you guys think of this????

Thanks so much.


----------



## Ogri750

Nowhere near enough for a family coming from the UK.


----------



## TheBigMove

Ogri750 said:


> Nowhere near enough for a family coming from the UK.


Thats what I thought.....

The salary he has been given to me is a standard UK salary.... and with everything being a lot more expensive in Dubai.....

The thing is he hasn't got all these degrees and qualifications like a lot of people have on here, I have seen that most people on here or moving to a IT job of finance etc and therefore will of course receive a higher wage and housing allowance etc.

Due to the nature of his job do you think that we should ask for more?

There would be no point in is moving there really as we would not be able to save any money at all.....

I appreciate your comments....


----------



## Ogri750

From what I know of it, the fitness industry here does seem to be one of the lower waged areas.

Degrees etc aren't the be all and end all. Sure in some instances it can help, but I know plenty without them and would talk them well ahead of some of the ones who have.

To be truthful, if it only him working, you would need close to double of what is being offered, both in the way of salary and the allowances.


----------



## TheBigMove

Ogri750 said:


> From what I know of it, the fitness industry here does seem to be one of the lower waged areas.
> 
> Degrees etc aren't the be all and end all. Sure in some instances it can help, but I know plenty without them and would talk them well ahead of some of the ones who have.
> 
> To be truthful, if it only him working, you would need close to double of what is being offered, both in the way of salary and the allowances.


Double really..... WOWZERS

Thats like 70 grand in GBP a year!!!!


----------



## basc

TheBigMove said:


> - 8000 AED settling allowance
> 
> - One round economy flight home a year for all of us
> 
> - Medical insurance for us all
> 
> - Life insurance just for him.
> 
> - 10,800 AED BASIC SALARY PER MONTH
> 
> - 7200 AED OTHER ALLOWANCES PER MONTH


After 10,800 salary is there any commission or bonus structure? And the 7,200 is supposed to cover transport, accomm and utilities or would you perhaps be provided with a big enough apartment or villa from the company?

I'm not in Dubai yet, but I've been doing a lot of research lately and if it's 10,800 + 7,200 in total (no other extras), then it seems to me to be too low for a decent lifestyle. 

If it was a first offer, I am sure he could start negotiating.


----------



## TheBigMove

basc said:


> After 10,800 salary is there any commission or bonus structure? And the 7,200 is supposed to cover transport, accomm and utilities or would you perhaps be provided with a big enough apartment or villa from the company?
> 
> I'm not in Dubai yet, but I've been doing a lot of research lately and if it's 10,800 + 7,200 in total (no other extras), then it seems to me to be too low for a decent lifestyle.
> 
> If it was a first offer, I am sure he could start negotiating.


Thanks for your reply.

He will get a quarterly bonus which apparently should be a good one....

The are not giving us any accommodation.

The said that the housing allowance is part of the salary, so I am assuming that the "other allowances" is for housing transport etc.....

How much do you think he should negotiate??? 

Thanks.


----------



## basc

TheBigMove said:


> How much do you think he should negotiate???


I don't really know, sorry (I am still waiting for my initial offer details to start negotiating myself) - hopefully one of the more experienced forum members can give you (us!) some advice on that one.  Good luck!


----------



## Guest

TheBigMove said:


> Double really..... WOWZERS
> 
> Thats like 70 grand in GBP a year!!!!


Guys I think you are a bit overdoing this. 

The general rule is that after moving to Dubai you shall get at last 30% more than back at home. If you get 50% more than at home or 70% more that is already good. Thus if your husband currently makes 40K GBP per year in Europe, which is about 30K net income, then I think 70K GBP tax free will be a decent increase your living standard.

Let's break it down:

(A) Allowance:
AED 7,000 housing allowance is more than AED 80,000 per year. You can get a very decent 1-bedroom with a swimming pool in the bulding for that. Probably you could also get 2-bedroom for that. Do you have a 1-bedroom/2-bedroom with swimming pool in Britain? 10 minutes drive from the beach?

(B) Income:
AED 11,000 is about USD 3,000 net income, it is about GBP 2,000 net income. I assume as a fitness guy in the UK he gets around the same or a less after taxes - of which you guy pay for an apartment probably, so you end up with GBP 1000 net or something like that. Can you guys tell me, why having GBP 2000 net in Dubai is much worse than having GBP 1000 net in UK?

Summary:
A Bank guy gets GBP 80,000 pa in UK, and a fitness guy gets GBP 40,000 pa in UK. In UEA a bank guys seems to get AED 20,000 per month, while a fitness guy AED 11,000 per month. What is wrong with that? 

Besides not many fitness guys can travel and explore the world. OK, it is not a banker expat income, but it is still an income and probably an improvement in your current lifestyle.


----------



## TheBigMove

white_jasmin said:


> Guys I think you are a bit overdoing this.
> 
> The general rule is that after moving to Dubai you shall get at last 30% more than back at home. If you get 50% more than at home or 70% more that is already good. Thus if your husband currently makes 40K GBP per year in Europe, which is about 30K net income, then I think 70K GBP tax free will be a decent increase your living standard.
> 
> Let's break it down:
> 
> (A) Allowance:
> AED 7,000 housing allowance is more than AED 80,000 per year. You can get a very decent 1-bedroom with a swimming pool in the bulding for that. Probably you could also get 2-bedroom for that. Do you have a 1-bedroom/2-bedroom with swimming pool in Britain? 10 minutes drive from the beach?
> 
> (B) Income:
> AED 11,000 is about USD 3,000 net income, it is about GBP 2,000 net income. I assume as a fitness guy in the UK he gets around the same or a less after taxes - of which you guy pay for an apartment probably, so you end up with GBP 1000 net or something like that. Can you guys tell me, why having GBP 2000 net in Dubai is much worse than having GBP 1000 net in UK?
> 
> Summary:
> A Bank guy gets GBP 80,000 pa in UK, and a fitness guy gets GBP 40,000 pa in UK. In UEA a bank guys seems to get AED 20,000 per month, while a fitness guy AED 11,000 per month. What is wrong with that?
> 
> Besides not many fitness guys can travel and explore the world. OK, it is not a banker expat income, but it is still an income and probably an improvement in your current lifestyle.


Ok so here is how I have worked it out.....

In total each month he will get 18000 AED, that includes his basic salary and the other allowance.

That works out as approx 3000 GBP.

My partner currently earns roughly £2200 after tax and he has a company car here in the UK.

Therefore I do feel as though we need to negotiate the offer as I also feel that the salary is on the slightly low side....

Dubai is more expensive that the UK from what I have heard so by him earning an extra £800 a month from working in dubai, but no car..... I think we would need a bit more....


----------



## Guest

TheBigMove said:


> Ok so here is how I have worked it out.....
> 
> In total each month he will get 18000 AED, that includes his basic salary and the other allowance.
> 
> That works out as approx 3000 GBP.
> 
> My partner currently earns roughly £2200 after tax and he has a company car here in the UK.
> 
> Therefore I do feel as though we need to negotiate the offer as I also feel that the salary is on the slightly low side....
> 
> Dubai is more expensive that the UK from what I have heard so by him earning an extra £800 a month from working in dubai, but no car..... I think we would need a bit more....


Good, that we have a conclusion; I tend to agree that 30% more (tax free) is a minimum try to negotiate to 50% more (tax free) up to 70% more.

*However, what is all that talk that Dubai is more expensive than UK?* Can UK expacts speak out on this? As far as I know it is the same or cheaper in Dubai than in UK (but I have only been to London).

Btw. What is all that talk that about your partner? Do you know that if you are not married and you live with a partner in UEA you can go to jail??? Woman and man are not allowed to live together if they are not married (some do - but with a child you would be quite obvious).


----------



## tanttg

*Moving to Dubai!!*

Hi,
My husband is going to be tranferred from Mexico to Dubai. And we have some concerns:

1. We got an offer for 12,500 AED/month + Med Insurance + 75,000 AED/yr for a house. Do you think this could be good a for a couple, with no babies?

2. I would like to know your recomendation about a place where to rent?

3. Prices of GYMs?

4. And which University is the cheapest to take courses?

5. We have heard that you can pay a monthly amount to hotels and get free access to the pool, gym, etc, do you know the prices?

6. Average prices for eating out? It would be great if you could helps us with California Kitchen Pizza , or Apple Bee´s because then we have some of those in Mex, so we can compare prices?

7. Recomendation for buying electronic appliances, refrigerator, TV and average prices?

8. Any recomendation about courses or thinks to do at Dubai, meanwhile I luckily find a job? 

9. Prices for movies? Or weekend activities?

Thanks!
We would really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## TheBigMove

white_jasmin said:


> Good, that we have a conclusion; I tend to agree that 30% more (tax free) is a minimum try to negotiate to 50% more (tax free) up to 70% more.
> 
> *However, what is all that talk that Dubai is more expensive than UK?* Can UK expacts speak out on this? As far as I know it is the same or cheaper in Dubai than in UK (but I have only been to London).
> 
> Btw. What is all that talk that about your partner? Do you know that if you are not married and you live with a partner in UEA you can go to jail??? Woman and man are not allowed to live together if they are not married (some do - but with a child you would be quite obvious).


Houses are definitely more expensive in Dubai.....

From what I have read on the internet so is food......

I am calling him my partner because as the moment is is just my partner, we are getting married before me move there....


----------



## Ogri750

As a Brit expat, Dubai is more expensive than the UK.

Granted rents have dropped a good amount recently, but for what I have been paying in Dubai as rent, would have got me a very nice place in central London, not on the outskirts.


----------



## Guest

Ogri750 said:


> As a Brit expat, Dubai is more expensive than the UK.
> 
> Granted rents have dropped a good amount recently, but for what I have been paying in Dubai as rent, would have got me a very nice place in central London, not on the outskirts.


For the benefit of us all, could you list the itemst that are more expensive in Dubai, than in London?

Food? / Beer? / Gym? / Clothes? / Electronics? / Cinema? / What else?

From what I read on this forum, you can get a nice 1 bedroom with a swimming pool and a gym for AED 70,000 = GBP 12,000. Can you get in London a nice 1-bedroom with swimming pool and gym for GBP 12,000 / 12 = GBP 1000 per month? Am I missing something?


----------



## Guest

I found at this website that:

_"A single bedroom apartment will have a rental fee of around 800 euro every month. Bigger villas cost around 2,500 euro every month. If the place is furnished, tenants will have to add another 25% to the total."_

In my view this is quite cheap. I pay 1,400 euro for 1-berdoom apartment in Europe. I think in London would be about the same. However, most of the people who post their offers say they have a house allowance of EUR 1300 to 2300 EUR per month, which you would not get in Europe.

"_An individual expatriate will spend around 500 euro on food and other grocery items every month. Costs of food products are especially high especially in downtown areas. Water is generally expensive all across the country._"

A this link the food prices are reported:

"_Fried rice: 12 dhs(minimum at ordinary restaurants), 30 dhs (3 Star hotels)
Chicken Tikka: 15dhs (minimum at ordinary restaurants), 30 dhs( 3 star hotels)
Chicken Biriyani: 10 dhs(minimum at ordinary restaurants), 25 dhs( 3star)
KFC Dinner Combo: 20 dhs, Family pack- 55 dhs
Sandwitches: 3 dhs(minimum at ordinary restaurants), 5-8 dhs (Petrol stations) 25 dhs and above star bucks and other hotels
Egg 6 nos: 4 dhs, Olive oil( 1 litre)- 31 dhs, Milk Powder(400gms)-19 dhs
Maggi Noodles(5)- 6dhs, Fresh Chicken 1- 14 dhs, Corn Flakes- 8 dhs
White Bread -3dhs, Thai US Style rice 5Kg- 21 dhs.
Pepsi/coke- 1dhs, Redbull- 5 dhs_"

That is 2 EURO for fried rice in Dubai; it would cost me about 7 to 12 euro in Europe. Chicken Tikka in dubai is 3 EUR, while 5.50 in Europe. KFC Combo for 4 EURO and family pack for 10 euro in Dubai. Pepsi goes for 1 AED, that is 0.2 EURO.


----------



## Ben_130

white_jasmin said:


> For the benefit of us all, could you list the itemst that are more expensive in Dubai, than in London?
> 
> Food? / Beer? / Gym? / Clothes? / Electronics? / Cinema? / What else?
> 
> From what I read on this forum, you can get a nice 1 bedroom with a swimming pool and a gym for AED 70,000 = GBP 12,000. Can you get in London a nice 1-bedroom with swimming pool and gym for GBP 12,000 / 12 = GBP 1000 per month? Am I missing something?


From your list above things like cinema and electronics are more expensive in the UK than Dubai. A lot of food is as well. For example, McDonald's is much cheaper in Dubai. Rent is hard to compare as it is so different over the whole of the UK. I would say that you would get more for your money in Dubai compared to London, but not compared to some other cities around the UK.
Things that are more expensive in Dubai is obviously alcohol and clothes from brand stores such as H&M for example are more expensive in the Middle East than the UK where the clothes are the same.


----------



## Guest

Ben_130 said:


> From your list above things like cinema and electronics are more expensive in the UK than Dubai. A lot of food is as well. For example, McDonald's is much cheaper in Dubai. Rent is hard to compare as it is so different over the whole of the UK. I would say that you would get more for your money in Dubai compared to London, but not compared to some other cities around the UK.
> Things that are more expensive in Dubai is obviously alcohol and clothes from brand stores such as H&M for example are more expensive in the Middle East than the UK where the clothes are the same.


That tends to be my point, that if I make a decent analysis, I found most of the cost to be cheaper in Dubai (exlc. clohtes). Housing in Dubai, seems chaper than in Paris or London.

Please tell us, how much for a Big Mac Menu (i.e. Big Mac incl. Drink and pommes)? 

I like that you can eat much chaper in Dubai than in Paris or London (e.g. the fried rice)... but if you need to take a taxi to get to the restaurant or mall each time you are hungry that can get expensive... (since you cant have a walk in 48C).

From what I was told, _Cinema is 15 AED for a movie, and 30 AED for a 3D movie_, is this right?


----------



## Lambernut

white_jasmin said:


> Are you kidding? With that housing allowance you can rent more than five apartments of your desired size. And with that tax free income and no family, you could save GBP200,000 a year; assuming you only spend GBP3000 per month on going out once a week.
> 
> Update: Unless, the income you indicated is in AED, but you clearly stated it is in GBP.


Oooops... I used the £ out of habit. I did quote AED.

Care to offer your opinion now?


----------



## Ben_130

white_jasmin said:


> That tends to be my point, that if I make a decent analysis, I found most of the cost to be cheaper in Dubai (exlc. clohtes). Housing in Dubai, seems chaper than in Paris or London.
> 
> Please tell us, how much for a Big Mac Menu (i.e. Big Mac incl. Drink and pommes)?
> 
> I like that you can eat much chaper in Dubai than in Paris or London (e.g. the fried rice)... but if you need to take a taxi to get to the restaurant or mall each time you are hungry that can get expensive... (since you cant have a walk in 48C).
> 
> From what I was told, _Cinema is 15 AED for a movie, and 30 AED for a 3D movie_, is this right?


Unfortunately I cannot be exact with the price of a Big Mac as I am still in the UK! I was just using examples of my trips to Dubai and Bahrain over the past few years. Like last year whilst in Bahrain I saw a coat in River Island I think? I waited until I got home and got that coat much cheaper! There are quite a few non brand name shops which do pretty decent clothes and much cheaper.


----------



## Guest

Lambernut said:


> Oooops... I used the £ out of habit. I did quote AED.
> 
> Care to offer your opinion now?


Please read all the post since your last post. There were a number of people with a very similar income as you have (that is AED 20K per month) and it was discussed in great detail. I even posted how much does a KFC Combo cost in Dubai, so you should be well set to make the calculations; and post your remaining questions.


----------



## Guest

Let me share this "LINK REMOVED" with you. This is some good stuff. Please check out the development of the prices of a 1-bedroom apartment? Awesome, is it not?


----------



## Lambernut

Thanks White_Jasmin.

I think I'm right then, that I can live comfortably and maybe save a little too.

Cheers


----------



## Ogri750

I do enjoy being told how different things are here and how much this and that is, especially by people that aren't living here.

Rent - Yes has reduced, but previously paying nearly £30,000 per annum for a 3 bed house (it isn't a villa, it's a house).

Alcohol - Granted it is an islamic country, but 30% tax on licenced retailers? (Before it's mentioned, I know where the outlets are where licences are not required)

School fees - No need to pay these as a seperate item in the UK, here you have no choice. High fees for not necessarily the greatest standard of teachers (in some schools). Just read the KHDA reports.

Clothing - more expensive

I don't judge the cost of living in a place by how much a Whopper MacDogburger costs.

Now, before someone rants on about "you are getting tax free money blah blah blah", yes I am, and it is my choice to stay here and contend with the associated costs, but please do not kid yourselves that Dubai is a cheap place to live. It isn't


----------



## vaibhav

Hi,

I hope to come to Dubai and work there after my graduation. I have part time work and have done an internship in Singapore as assistant to a marketing director. I have management degree with marketing as major. with it i have held posts and hopeful of getting a recommendation letter from college principal.

can i land a job in dubai. And at what sort of package should i accept it? 
I do not drink and will probably just eat out once or twice a week. can share accommodation as well! 

Pls include housing, medical and everything i need to look at ( i do no have a lot of idea regarding this) 

Thank You!


----------



## NewUSExpat

*Job Offer*

Hi everyone,

I'm in the first stages of negotiation with my company to move to UAE for two years and need your advise. Here's some background:

51 year old single guy with over 20 years experience in IT. I've been coming here for a couple months going back and forth to the US working on this project. Project is in Abu Dhabi but everyone on the project commutes from Dubai daily (they informally carpool). They are paid mileage on top of the car allowance below. I'd like to live in the marina area.

This position is doing IT security architecture. While it is the same company, I would technically take a leave of absence from the US division and work as a contract employee for the Middle East division and paid locally.

Salary is being matched to what I make in the US but I can get bonuses in the US of up to 7% of my salary so losing that potential. But they talk about not having to pay taxes on the whole amount since 1) there is no reporting to our IRS and 2) there is something like a $90k US exclusion on foreign earned income.


Salary: 49000 AED/month
Housing 170000 AED /year. I keep what I don't spend.
Car allowance 35000 AED /year. I keep what I don't spend.
Relocation of 44000 AED (I do have a cat to move and trying to decide on moving a Harley).
Annual return trip.

Unknown:
Medical (I'm sure it's something, just don't know the details)
Repatriation expenses

Bottom line, most of the legitimate increase in spendable income is due to the allowances (in the US, housing costs me about 132000 AED /year and my US car costs about 29000 AED /year). Someone on this board said something about using a guide of getting 1/3 more than you are making now. Was that in salary or including the allowances? What's everyone's opinion?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## AUSmate

Hello Mate

I am in the boat and have been reading many posts here.
I think you should be comfortable based on my research.
You will be able to lease a decent car, say RAV4 fro ex and pay fo fuel, insurance, etc.
Not kids- no schools, great !
the housing allowance is great for a 1 Bed in JLT or Marina

goof luck with the move


----------



## qwertyuiopme

Hi,

I will be moving to Dubai next week along with my wife. We are both around 27 years of age, and I will be working at JAFZA.

The company I will be working for has given me AED 11,500 as a relocation allowance. 

Just wanted to find out if the same would be good enough for furnishing a 1 BHK. 

A second point of view is that we could also go for a furnished accommodation, and instead of using the relocation allowance in one go, use it to offset the higher rent which we may have to pay for a furnished accommodation. 

Just wanted opinions on the above thinking!!

Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl

You can get pretty cheap furnishings from ikea and home center. You can also get some hardly used furniture off dubizzle from expats who are leaving, alot of the time. If you think you will like it here and stay longer then a year, suggest taking the allowance and buying your own 'stuff'. You will probly want your own tv, mattress, pots and pans, and other stuff anyhow as the ones provided in the furnished accomodations are usually not so great.


----------



## vaibhav

Hi,

I hope to come to Dubai and work there after my graduation. I have part time work and have done an internship in Singapore as assistant to a marketing director. I have management degree with marketing as major. with it i have held posts and hopeful of getting a recommendation letter from college principal.

can i land a job in dubai. And at what sort of package should i accept it? 
I do not drink and will probably just eat out once or twice a week. can share accommodation as well! 

Pls include housing, medical and everything i need to look at ( i do no have a lot of idea regarding this) 

Thank You!


----------



## AUSmate

Not sure about the value but then you don't need to furnish everything at one go.
I would rent a bare flat and furnish it my taste.
by opting for funished accomodation, you will be lmiting your choices.


----------



## Jynxgirl

vaibhav said:


> can i land a job in dubai. And at what sort of package should i accept it?
> I do not drink and will probably just eat out once or twice a week. can share accommodation as well!
> 
> Pls include housing, medical and everything i need to look at ( i do no have a lot of idea regarding this)
> 
> Thank You!


Anything is possible. 

You can accept what you feel is enough for you. That said, alot of people from india seem to come and accept very low offers. Then once get here, realize that it isnt so great doing so. 

There is a sticky thread that says read before posting. Please read that to find out about costs.


----------



## vaibhav

Jynxgirl said:


> Anything is possible.
> 
> You can accept what you feel is enough for you. That said, alot of people from india seem to come and accept very low offers. Then once get here, realize that it isnt so great doing so.
> 
> There is a sticky thread that says read before posting. Please read that to find out about costs.



Regarding the low salary, i do not intend to do that.. cos i wish to save money for my post grad.

I read the thread and posts and i feel 10k p m excluding housing and medical should be something i should aim at. What do u think?

Thnks!


----------



## gunner

vaibhav said:


> Regarding the low salary, i do not intend to do that.. cos i wish to save money for my post grad.
> 
> I read the thread and posts and i feel 10k p m excluding housing and medical should be something i should aim at. What do u think?
> 
> Thnks!


I think it should be good enough you should be able to save a good amount of money too if you are single. 10k excluding your expenses like transport, housing, internet, dewa should be good enough for a single person.

One suggestion would be to talk to your friends on similar positions in Dubai and see how much are they earning. Also, be ready to negotiate hard for your package and keep the ball in your court. Keep a figure in your mind and don't move for anything less. 

Don't stay here for long just rack up the money you require for your post grad and leave, as staying here for long can be detrimental for one's career.

Hope that helps.


----------



## vaibhav

gunner said:


> I think it should be good enough you should be able to save a good amount of money too if you are single. 10k excluding your expenses like transport, housing, internet, dewa should be good enough for a single person.
> 
> One suggestion would be to talk to your friends on similar positions in Dubai and see how much are they earning. Also, be ready to negotiate hard for your package and keep the ball in your court. Keep a figure in your mind and don't move for anything less.
> 
> Don't stay here for long just rack up the money you require for your post grad and leave, as staying here for long can be detrimental for one's career.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I am understanding what u r saying. But if i were to ask you what sort of figure would u look at.. what would tht be?

thnks


----------



## gunner

vaibhav said:


> I am understanding what u r saying. But if i were to ask you what sort of figure would u look at.. what would tht be?
> 
> thnks


As I said, 10K should be good enough for a single guy excluding the other expenses.

But again it all depends on your lifestyle. I suppose you don't drink and won't be going out much that certainly reduces a lot of expenses.


----------



## vaibhav

gunner said:


> As I said, 10K should be good enough for a single guy excluding the other expenses.
> 
> But again it all depends on your lifestyle. I suppose you don't drink and won't be going out much that certainly reduces a lot of expenses.



Okk. thanks will surely keep that in mind! 

can i ask u one more thing?? 

Does dubai have a good scope for a job for an graduate with a managament degree. And where can i find those jobs.


thnku!  
truly appreciated.


----------



## gunner

vaibhav said:


> Okk. thanks will surely keep that in mind!
> 
> can i ask u one more thing??
> 
> Does dubai have a good scope for a job for an graduate with a managament degree. And where can i find those jobs.
> 
> 
> thnku!
> truly appreciated.


check the gulf talent website you can get an idea from there.


----------



## vaibhav

gunner said:


> check the gulf talent website you can get an idea from there.



Thank you! 

Hopefully i will be able to come and work there! lane:


----------



## sham_ip

*Move to Dubai*

Hey guys, 

I'm telecom Engineer currently working in Canada, Alberta as a Network Eng. I have 4 years of experience, and MSc. in Electrical Engineering. I'm thinking to move to Dubai or Saudi Arabia as i know there is good tax-free salary there. How should I start? How is the IT market there? Do you know if there are recruiters here in Canada for jobs in Dubai?

Thanks
lane:


----------



## Shahzadee

Sorry if I've asked this before somewhere else....just wanted to double check... ;-)

In my last job in the UK (as I've had 2yrs out to raise children) I was on a yearly figure of £16,500 plus bonuses if we hit company targets. Now I know this converted into AED is only about AED 98818.35 a year (AED 8,235 a month)....and in order to hold family residency it's a minimum of AED 8,000 + accommodation.

The thing is people keep telling me over and over that pay here in UK is very low and I'd get paid more for the same job over in UAE (and other countries). So I'm wondering realistically...if you earnt £16,500 in UK what the pay is in UAE for same job?

We're probably talking along the lines of office work, PA, Admin, Insurance claims processing etc.

Also...I've heard and read conflicting information out women sponsors. As I'm not classed as a professional, half say I can't sponsor my family if I get work offered before my husband does....the other half say the laws are more relaxed now and as long as I earn enough and can prove we are married and parents to both kids it's not an issue *confused!*


----------



## mavzor

Shahzadee said:


> Sorry if I've asked this before somewhere else....just wanted to double check... ;-)


Google!! You need to spend literally *hours *, tens of hours possibly reaching 100, researching and learning.


> In my last job in the UK (as I've had 2yrs out to raise children) I was on a yearly figure of £16,500 plus bonuses if we hit company targets. Now I know this converted into AED is only about AED 98818.35 a year (AED 8,235 a month)....and in order to hold family residency it's a minimum of AED 8,000 + accommodation.
> 
> The thing is people keep telling me over and over that pay here in UK is very low and I'd get paid more for the same job over in UAE (and other countries). So I'm wondering realistically...if you earnt £16,500 in UK what the pay is in UAE for same job?
> 
> We're probably talking along the lines of office work, PA, Admin, Insurance claims processing etc.
> 
> Also...I've heard and read conflicting information out women sponsors. As I'm not classed as a professional, half say I can't sponsor my family if I get work offered before my husband does....the other half say the laws are more relaxed now and as long as I earn enough and can prove we are married and parents to both kids it's not an issue *confused!*


*Job*
For one, you need to be shooting for an office manager or executive assistant. I don't believe you should be aiming lower than that. why when your work experience doesnt clearly say that?
Because in UAE-terms, you've already been doing it.
One thing you'll need to change... You *need* to look the part here. 
Your image and background is what you're selling, and will be valued here. Your experience is strangely secondary.

I have no doubt you'll be able to earn around double that. Tax free. 


*Living costs *
They're much lower here. Plenty of people will tell you that living in dubai is expensive... but they're *choosing* to live it up. More power to them! Doesn't mean *you* have to live in dubai marina, and friday brunch every week.
We pay 25k per annum in rent for a 1bdrm 900sqft apartment. We spend 500 per week in food and eat great home cooked food.... thanks to my wife (love you!).
Bought a great 2005 Mondeo ST220 for 26k. Love my car. Love the roads, the price of fuel, and the price of parts and mechanics.

Wife loves shopping. Sure there's your mega malls full of 5000dhs dresses, but they are even more stores where for a little looking, you can be spending half to a third of back home on clothes and shoes. You can always makeover once you're here.

*Education*
Expensive.
And that's preschool. Land a job that covers your education costs if you can, they are here, rare a little, but that's just about searching hard enough.

*Culture*
It's different. Be ready for that. Don't expect anything else. That's key to alot of this country... EXPECTATIONS, remember that.

I think its a great thing.
My wife was often socially shunned for seeking the homemaker path. Here both economically and socially its possible, and well liked!
...Theres lots more to that topic, but that's likely a unique perspective.



Finally, one thing. I have gone on a bit, but I do hope this has been a help to you, do let us all know how you go...

Once you find confidence... The real determination... Once you *know* you're ready to move to a foreign place, foreign culture, attitudes.... away from all the things you're used to, and from family and friends...
Once you're *sure *I have this to say

*You Can Do It*


_All figures in dhs_


----------



## Shahzadee

Thanks for the response. I'm actually going to Abu Dhabi, not Dubai but people are often ushered into this main forum as you can answer most of the questions and it's more active  The only real difference I see so far is Abu Dhabi gives compulsory medical care for your family 

My hubby is born and raised in Abu Dhabi but not a national and has been in UK nearly 10years so will still be a bit of a culture shock to both of us I think. The restrictions will make sense as we are a Muslim family, but living somewhere where most religious activities are done half hearted or as mere formality...then moving to somewhere it's law will take a bit of getting used to. The part about needing a permit from your husband allowing you to work for instance...never heard of it before as it's the woman's right to work and if she can manage a family and work it's only her and her husband's business  No idea why they feel the need to get permits for it 

We will be living with my in laws in their flat the first year and then take it from there. The idea being to save a bit initially so we can have some money behind us for security and/or rent a nice place the following year.

I have spent a month over there but in winter and I'm dreading summer temps! 

Thanks again for the info and will keep in touch. Just trying to find out if I can get any 5day a week jobs or flexible hours allowing early finishes or work from home, so I spend more than 1 day a week at home with kids as we have a baby and pre-schooler :ranger:


----------



## mavzor

Shahzadee said:


> TThe part about needing a permit from your husband allowing you to work for instance...never heard of it before as it's the woman's right to work and if she can manage a family and work it's only her and her husband's business  No idea why they feel the need to get permits for it


Right to work? Wrong country.
I think it's a nice thing to have harmony in the relationship, where both husband and wife agree to both work, rather than the couple disagree on whether they both should be working.





> Thanks again for the info and will keep in touch. Just trying to find out if I can get any 5day a week jobs or flexible hours allowing early finishes or work from home, so I spend more than 1 day a week at home with kids as we have a baby and pre-schooler :ranger:


That's up to google and your efforts, determination, and ability to network.


----------



## mavzor

google for everything you're asking.
I work in IT here and can tell you alot, but go do some hard yards first and we'll be an incredibly friendly bunch... to questions that can't be answered on google and we don't hear every day


----------



## Shahzadee

mavzor said:


> Right to work? Wrong country.
> I think it's a nice thing to have harmony in the relationship, where both husband and wife agree to both work, rather than the couple disagree on whether they both should be working.


I tried typing a post but it became too long I felt.

I'd just like to say that I totally agree that a couple should be happy about who is or isn't working etc. In fact my post may have been misinterpreted maybe(?) as only part was quoted. What I was saying was I'd have to get used to parts of UAE that are cultural or government based rather than Islamic. Islamically a woman can work and own business and when she marries it is then a personal matter between her and her husband how she continues to conduct her affairs - it is not something I have ever heard of 'permits' required for from any part of the community. I've certainly not come across any historical reference as yet 

I've been a stay at home mum over 2years now but I'm just that kind of person who likes to stay active with studies, work, volunteering for charities etc...have something to do other than just being a mum...but I would never sacrifice my kids childhood over it. My hubby's fine with that


----------



## egalia

Hi,

Yesterday i just had a phone call interview for a Sharepoint Developer in an IT company in Dubai. They offered me AED 8000 including all benefits. I'm from Indonesia, the package is quite higher compared to my country standard for an engineer with a 3+ years of experience like myself. But the more i do research about dubai living, it feels way too low the get a proper life there. Could anyone please give me advice? I'm considering to move to Dubai this year. 

From what i've heard, software developer salary in Dubai is not that good unless it is in managerial position.

Thank you


----------



## Jynxgirl

8000 is dismal. Many, many unfortunately come here for that, which is why you are being offered this salary.


----------



## egalia

Jynxgirl said:


> 8000 is dismal. Many, many unfortunately come here for that, which is why you are being offered this salary.


Thx for the reply Jynxgirl, i'm going to reconsider the offer anyway, trying to negotiate my way.


----------



## Kawasutra

egalia said:


> I'm from Indonesia, the package is quite higher compared to my country standard for an engineer with a 3+ years of experience like myself.


So, what´s the problem?


----------



## egalia

Kawasutra said:


> So, what´s the problem?


I just need others opinions, since i googled it accommodation in dubai is around AED 5000-10000 per month.


----------



## mavzor

egalia said:


> I just need others opinions, since i googled it accommodation in dubai is around AED 5000-10000 per month.


Stop living in a villa or on the palm!
25k/year, 1bdrm 900sqft.

IF you're from indonesia, you'll find it a great place to live.

Also, 8k/month for a sharepoint dev, I think it's a bit light.
I believe you can find another 2-4 if you look hard enough... BUT only if you really sell yourself.
If you have a CV that looks like a shopping list, take the job offer on the table.


----------



## TheBigMove

Hi everyone,

We would be VERY grateful if you could help.

My partner had been offered a transfer to work in Dubai... We are not 100% sure where he will be based yet as they are currently building numerous different sites.

The have said that most likely we could be based in Abu Dhabi or Sharjah. First off are this places nice? If any of you know???

Going out there will be me and my baby (which I will not be working as we have a 4 month old baby) and my partner.

My partner works as a general manager for the fitness industry.

Here is what he was ORIGINALLY offered:

- 8000 AED settling allowance

- One round economy flight home a year for all of us

- Medical insurance for us all

- Life insurance just for him.

- 10,800 AED BASIC SALARY PER MONTH

- 7200 AED OTHER ALLOWANCES PER MONTH

He mentioned to them that the amount was not what he expected so they produced a new offer.

This is the NEW offer:

- 8000 AED settling allowance

- One round economy flight home a year for all of us

- Medical insurance for us all

- Life insurance just for him.

- 12000 AED BASIC SALARY PER MONTH

- 8000 AED OTHER ALLOWANCES PER MONTH

What do you guys think???

Also if they do position him in Abu Dhabi or Sharjah, are these places easily got to from Dubai?


----------



## Bluize56

*Educational Admin. in Abu Dhabi*

Thanks for creating this thread!

This is for an Educational Admin job, Program Dir. in Abu Dhabi

Admin position for my wife: 10,000 USD/mo
Housing paid ( family 3)
Insurance
Flight to our choice city once a year
Tuition "assistance" for our daughter (8yrs)
9000 USD moving allowance

I'm anxious to hear opinions about this, and thanks in advance. Best regards,

Bluize56


----------



## Artrat

TheBigMove said:


> This is the NEW offer:
> 
> - 8000 AED settling allowance
> 
> - One round economy flight home a year for all of us
> 
> - Medical insurance for us all
> 
> - Life insurance just for him.
> 
> - 12000 AED BASIC SALARY PER MONTH
> 
> - 8000 AED OTHER ALLOWANCES PER MONTH
> 
> What do you guys think???
> 
> Also if they do position him in Abu Dhabi or Sharjah, are these places easily got to from Dubai?


This looks pretty good to me , you won't be rich but you shouldn't struggle. If you do get placed in Abu Dhabi, you may find that housing will eat a large chunk of that. It is possible to live in Dubai and commute (1-2 hrs depending on location and traffic), and many people do. Personally I'd rather eat broken glass than do that trip every day .

Sharjah is a little different from Dubai; it is dry (no alcohol), and quite a lot more conservative. You can also expect the police to be a bit more draconian in enforcing decency laws etc. The limited parts that I have seen of Sharjah look like a 3rd world ghetto, but I have heard that there are parts that are quite charming. Rents will also be significantly cheaper. All that being said, Sharjah has essentially become another suburb of Dubai, so it will be very possible to live in Dubai and work in Sharjah.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Bluize56 said:


> Thanks for creating this thread!
> 
> This is for an Educational Admin job, Program Dir. in Abu Dhabi
> 
> Admin position for my wife: 10,000 USD/mo
> Housing paid ( family 3)
> Insurance
> Flight to our choice city once a year
> Tuition "assistance" for our daughter (8yrs)
> 9000 USD moving allowance
> 
> I'm anxious to hear opinions about this, and thanks in advance. Best regards,
> 
> Bluize56


Hi Bluize,

Can you find out how much the tuition assistance is? Schools here are EXPENSIVE 

If the housing is acceptable and fully covered and the school allowance is enough, you might be ok but is still on the low side for a small family. You said this job is for your wife, are you planning to get one too to get some extra income?


----------



## Kawasutra

dizzyizzy said:


> but is still on the low side for a small family


10.000USD/month/net is still low....:confused2:


----------



## dizzyizzy

Kawasutra said:


> 10.000USD/month/net is still low....:confused2:


Ah, nevermind. Bluize56, please ignore my post, didn't see it was USD and not AED. You'll be OK with that money, it's a good package but still you may want to clarify how much exactly are you getting for schooling


----------



## reembow

*Offer*

Was offered the following for a Research Manager position in Dubai:

AED 18,750 / month 
*Housing not paid 
*Health Insurance not paid 
AED 23,750 bonus over 4 months for a good performance 
25 days vacation 
1 flight home (economy class) per year 


I have a Master's degree in the field and have 14 years work experience. I make 125K/ year in the United States (base pay). Would I be crazy to take this just to go to Dubai ?


----------



## reembow

I know this is a very subjective question, but how much leeway is there to negotiate ? Do they low-ball you on purpose ? I'm just wondering ... any advice for me ? Please ?


----------



## Jynxgirl

So relative to your offer, you are looking at half the pay and a maybe bonus, no housing paid on top? I think they are too far off but I would suggest asking for 45K, 120k housing, and then the bonus offer on top of that as the 'incentive' for living in the uae. And if they pay no bonus after four months, then why bother??? I would leave out on the next flight at that point. Do you know people with the company, who actually get the bonus? They tend to be carrotts. Sometimes not though.... No idea what research manager (finance, marketing, ?? ) means, but no reason to come over if you can not even maintain the same lifestyle you currently have.

And there is room but they started very low so they may very well not come up as far as you need to make this an ideal move.


----------



## reembow

You are so right, jynxgirl. They are so way off, that I'm almost insulted (it takes a lot to insult me, I'm an easygoing girl)... 

It is in the IT field, strategy consulting. I think they are nuts. I don't think they lowballed me on purpose, they had no way of knowing my current salary... but I feel like I'm being slighted because I was excited at the prospect of moving to Dubai and said that many times. Maybe they thought I would take anything. I won't. I'm tossing them back into the sea unless they want to come back with a decent offer. 

Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

reembow said:


> You are so right, jynxgirl. They are so way off, that I'm almost insulted (it takes a lot to insult me, I'm an easygoing girl)...
> 
> It is in the IT field, strategy consulting. I think they are nuts. I don't think they lowballed me on purpose, they had no way of knowing my current salary... but I feel like I'm being slighted because I was excited at the prospect of moving to Dubai and said that many times. Maybe they thought I would take anything. I won't. I'm tossing them back into the sea unless they want to come back with a decent offer.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!!!


IT seems to be a hard gig to pull in the uae unless you have extensive years and maybe a few connections, at least in the it field. There just seems to be so many people coming from india that have so many degrees that will accept much lower as relative to back home, is still more. Dont take it personal, they are just trying to fill positions Counter and give the counter that of what you are currently receiving and what you can offer the company specific to their needs. You never know....


----------



## Houstonian

wandabug said:


> Housing Allowance will depend on what standard of housing you expect (there is no average). Look on Dubizzle to get an idea of what you can get for your money. (prices quoted are annual rents). School fees - you need around 40k per child, depending on their ages. Check school websites for fees. You should ask for 1/3rd more than your current gross wage + Housing allowance + School fees + Flights home for all the family + all relocation costs + Medical Insurance for all the family. Ask them to throw in a car as well.


Ok finally an update  or may be not but some movement at last :ranger:

Quick recap-I've been offered an Accounting Manager position in my US based company which is starting operation in Dubai. So I'll be moving to Dubai with my family sometime soon. Offer is still pending however we will be visiting Dubai next week from Wed to the following Friday for 9 days to look for a school (for 4 yr old) and also look at the housing options. I understand that since I don't have a residency visa yet I will not be able to finalize anything, so my main goal is to may be book a place for my son for a future term and then narrow down the community/area search for our future home.

Also we want to get estimates about furniture, appliances and electronics. All in all I believe this would give us an idea about the future start up costs in Dubai and help me in negotiating with the HR as well.

I'll appreciate if you guys can add other stuff that I should do or look into during this trip that might be useful, I'll appreciate your help. :yo:


----------



## sham_ip

Thanks mavzor, 
Sure will do some search.. 
Whats your IT specialization? Can I get an idea about the salary range for western working in IT there?

Thanks


----------



## mavzor

I'm in low end IT management. Been in it for 12 years or so.

If you're a techie with little management exp... 8-15k/month
But management and sales, they respect alot more. 20-50.


----------



## ST2

Hi all and thanks for putting this forum together. 

I'm currently in Ireland and am now seriously thinking of moving to Dubai in the near future.
My wife and I moved home from the US in 2008, literally weeks before the crash. Since then, we've both been self-employed as finding full time roles has been exceedingly difficult. I've been told in some instances that I'm over-qualified (bs) even though I was willing to work in a more junior role for reduced pay in order to pay the bills.

As my wife doesn't want to move again and is seeing some improvement in her business, I'd be moving alone. Ideally, I'd like to get a 6 - 12 month contract. I'm sure longer would be more realistic, but I'm also trying to stay married 

My background is in educational technology and I worked as the director in charge of same at Harvard Business School. Prior to that, I worked in documentary TV production and right now I'm back to producing corporate videos + photography while doing some media consulting.
My primary degree is in Government (political science) and my masters is in Environmental Management and Sustainability, both from Harvard. (I mention Harvard as I'd like your feedback as to whether or not that would be a selling point. Here in Ireland, I've been advised by some to "tone it down" on my CV as it "might put people off". As someone who grew up on a 23 acre farm, I'm far from arrogant so I'm left scratching my head a bit).

So ... am I completely off the wall in hoping that a contract in keeping with my background that would pay 40k per month + housing would be a realistic goal? With regard to the exact role, I'm fairly flexible, but technology strategy/project management or an advisory role in the environmental/sustainability field would be best fits.

I never thought I'd be looking at emigrating twice in one lifetime, but I'm sure I'm not the only one in this situation. Thanks in advance and thanks to all who've already posted in this thread.

Vinny.


----------



## sham_ip

mavzor said:


> I'm in low end IT management. Been in it for 12 years or so.
> 
> If you're a techie with little management exp... 8-15k/month
> But management and sales, they respect alot more. 20-50.


Thanks
Do you mean 8-15k in $ or in UAE Derham ?

-Sh


----------



## basc

verama said:


> EXPAT members,
> 
> I got a Manager job in an airline in Dubai. I am living in the US currently. Here are the salary details:
> 
> Basic + Accommodation allowance + Transport - 30,000 AED pm
> Kids Education allowance - 30,000 AED per child (I have 2 kids, 8 and 5 yrs old)
> Annual bonus - 2 weeks basic (min), 6-12 weeks max depending on company performance
> Utilities/Furnishing allowance - 30k AED (paid upfront)
> Medical / Dental + 12% PF on basic salary
> Concession travel + relocation from US
> one-time yearly travel to home destination for family
> Annual leave - 40 days
> 70k interest free loan
> 
> I have 13 years of experience in the IT field and currently make $120k basic pay in US + $40 k performance bonus (performance bonus varies, so I can expect minimum of $20k atleast). This puts my salary at $140k and have to pay 30% tax on it.
> 
> Given the cost of international private schools in Dubai I have to shell out minimum 20,000 AED per year additional to cover additional school fees & transport for kids.
> 
> EXPAT MEMBERS: Please suggest if this is a good salary in Dubai to live comfortably and save some money. Seems like I am going to make exactly the same net salary I am currently making in the US.
> 
> I have to decide in the next 24 hours so your inputs in this regard is highly appreciated. I am not a US citizen or permanent residence, so if I leave US, coming back will take atleast some time to get work visa etc.


Why do you have to decide in the next 24 hours, things don't move that quickly in Dubai!?!!! It sometimes feels like 24 months before anything moves along 

Have you looked up how much accommodation in Dubai is going to cost for your family? (you can get an approximate by searching for available rentals on dubizzle). You are already minus approx 1500 a month in extra school fees from your monthly salary - if you subtract also the cost per month of a 3 bed for your family, it should give you a very clear indication if you have enough money for your family to live on. 

Also, bear in mind also, that for that 12%, on top of that you are also normally expected to be contributing 5% yourself - reread your offer (if so, that is another 1500 a month).


----------



## Houstonian

Houstonian said:


> Ok finally an update  or may be not but some movement at last :ranger:
> 
> Quick recap-I've been offered an Accounting Manager position in my US based company which is starting operation in Dubai. So I'll be moving to Dubai with my family sometime soon. Offer is still pending however we will be visiting Dubai next week from Wed to the following Friday for 9 days to look for a school (for 4 yr old) and also look at the housing options. I understand that since I don't have a residency visa yet I will not be able to finalize anything, so my main goal is to may be book a place for my son for a future term and then narrow down the community/area search for our future home.
> 
> Also we want to get estimates about furniture, appliances and electronics. All in all I believe this would give us an idea about the future start up costs in Dubai and help me in negotiating with the HR as well.
> 
> I'll appreciate if you guys can add other stuff that I should do or look into during this trip that might be useful, I'll appreciate your help. :yo:


Can someone please comment on what I should try to look into beside schools and housing during my short trip


----------



## stayorgo

Hi All,

I have been offered an opportunity to relocate to dubai with the company I work for in the UK, in a middle management position.

After some deliberation, my partner and I have decided we would go, in principle subject to the package....

I have a meeting coming up, I don't have the full details of the package in writing but the bones of it are;

Salary 20k AED per month
Housing Allowance 12k AED per month housing
Schooling allowance 30k AED per annum
25 days holiday
Return flights to UK for us all twice a year
Private medical insurance.

If a transport allowance isn't included, I'll be asking for one, they will cover our relocation costs and provide a settlement payment...but I don't have full details yet...

We would want a 3 bed villa in the ranches, to live comfortably (Myself, my wife and one child 2 and a half years old) not lavishly but we would want to be able to enjoy Dubai if that makes sense.

Is this a reasonable offer to live comfortably and save some ££'s ?


----------



## mavzor

sham_ip said:


> Thanks
> Do you mean 8-15k in $ or in UAE Derham ?
> 
> -Sh


Dirhams

Word of advice, this if for everyone.
You need to stop thinking in dollars.
IF you keep thinking in dollars, then when you buy things when you get here, everything will seem inexpensive.


----------



## mavzor

stayorgo said:


> Hi All,


Don't worry about your fancy house... get to finding out how much the school you want will be and if there are placed!! That is your most important cost, and can cost up to 60k dhs per annum... And more depending on your taste

Also 32k seems a little short, but generally within the ballpark. But if you don't have another offer on the table, you're short on negotiation power. Time to go find another.

EDUCATION, go fix it.
If you get relocation included, it certainly makes the move easier. Try and weed out any 'if you leave us in 2 yrs we get money back' crap.


----------



## stayorgo

Thanks For the info mavzor, I'll post up the full offer information when I have it.


----------



## mgr1966

*Salary expectations*

Evening all,

my wife is attending some interviews for positions within schools. Having heard the salaries are not posted but rather being asked what her salary expectations would be, she doesn't want to under sell herself or "out bid" herself. Can anyone give her a ball park figure she should request? The positions require an ex-pat English speaking candidate for:

Parent Relations Officer

Admissions Secretary

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

MGR


----------



## CVDS

*Teacher Contract*

I just graduated with my Master's Degree in Education /Curriculum Instruction with concentration in ESL. I only have 1 year ESL Experience but I have been offered a3 year contract of 9,000 aed a month 20,000 a year housing allowance plus health insurance. 

I have been advised a possible raise after 90 days and a raise with each completed year of service.

I have a friend from Africa that is only making 3200 aed a month so I thought my 9,000 aed sounded reasonable- 
After seeing some of the other offers listed in here this forum my 9000 aed seems low.. Will I be able to survive on 9000 aed a month?


----------



## Moe78

Yes you can IF you are given a place to live by the school BUT even without it you can survive but it will not be a great life. You will probably not be able to go out much and may struggle for money at the end of every month. In Dubai, never believe the possible raise scenario because if you don't get it then you will be stuck on 9k per month and that is low. 

mind you people have got by on much less but it's not a great living.


----------



## CVDS

Moe78 said:


> Yes you can IF you are given a place to live by the school BUT even without it you can survive but it will not be a great life. You will probably not be able to go out much and may struggle for money at the end of every month. In Dubai, never believe the possible raise scenario because if you don't get it then you will be stuck on 9k per month and that is low.
> 
> mind you people have got by on much less but it's not a great living.


Thank You so Much for your advice Moe!!! I actually don't go out much, I am Muslim so I do not drink or party so I'm hoping I can make it! I really want the opportunity to live in a muslim country.


----------



## mavzor

CVDS said:


> I just graduated with my Master's Degree in Education /Curriculum Instruction with concentration in ESL. I only have 1 year ESL Experience but I have been offered a3 year contract of 9,000 aed a month 20,000 a year housing allowance plus health insurance.
> 
> I have been advised a possible raise after 90 days and a raise with each completed year of service.
> 
> I have a friend from Africa that is only making 3200 aed a month so I thought my 9,000 aed sounded reasonable-
> After seeing some of the other offers listed in here this forum my 9000 aed seems low.. Will I be able to survive on 9000 aed a month?


They're getting a bargain if you take it.
An american with a masters in ESL accepting 9k pm? They'll be laughing.
Ask some other schools. Why is this your only offer??

edit: My info says 14-22 for what you're doing. And up.


----------



## CVDS

mavzor said:


> They're getting a bargain if you take it.
> An american with a masters in ESL accepting 9k pm? They'll be laughing.
> Ask some other schools. Why is this your only offer??
> 
> edit: My info says 14-22 for what you're doing. And up.


It is the first position that I was offered, but the people I have interviewed with (several times via phone) seem to be fairly competent educators and asked very pertinent questions in relation to educational theory. I was told because I was a new graduate with 1 year experience teaching this is the reason why I could be offered 9k....


----------



## CVDS

mavzor said:


> They're getting a bargain if you take it.
> An american with a masters in ESL accepting 9k pm? They'll be laughing.
> Ask some other schools. Why is this your only offer??
> 
> edit: My info says 14-22 for what you're doing. And up.



Can you tell me where you got your research information from? Because from what I found most of the schools averaged around 7k-11k a month for English Teachers. which is why I felt that 9k a month was a good middle of the road salary. I do not want to be selling myself short!!


----------



## mavzor

verama said:


> Mavzor,
> 
> What should be the salary for a 13 year IT experience person relocating from US? 30k (basic+acco) and 60k for kids education plus all other benefits (insurance, PF etc) sounds good?


13 years experience helping users press ctrl-alt-del?

Or 13 years showing a progressive career arc through multiple industries, clear achievements, with your most recent position as a mid-level IT manager?

30k is pretty decent with education included. Need more info to give a specific opinion however.

Do you have another offer? *If not, Why Not?*


----------



## mavzor

CVDS said:


> Can you tell me where you got your research information from? Because from what I found most of the schools averaged around 7k-11k a month for English Teachers. which is why I felt that 9k a month was a good middle of the road salary. I do not want to be selling myself short!!


Australian Business Council In Dubai.

In addition, I've met many teachers here. Some making 20k+.
THAT SAID... A few were australian, with australian schools.
And others were primary school teachers, generalists with experience in all subjects.

Is there more to your package? Is accomodation, food, transport etc included? Is there something we're missing?

Sorry mate but 9k just seems so light on for your degree.


----------



## CVDS

mavzor said:


> Australian Business Council In Dubai.
> 
> In addition, I've met many teachers here. Some making 20k+.
> THAT SAID... A few were australian, with australian schools.
> And others were primary school teachers, generalists with experience in all subjects.
> 
> Is there more to your package? Is accomodation, food, transport etc included? Is there something we're missing?
> 
> Sorry mate but 9k just seems so light on for your degree.


I appreciate you being so honest :tongue1: I'm also getting a 20k housing allowance and I get transportation to uae from US , 60 days paid vacation a year, all uae holidays, transportation to US once a year and paid health insurance.


----------



## basc

verama said:


> 13 years progressive career, mid-management level. I have been offered a Manager role in airline in Dubai. 30k plus education allowance for kids. I don't have another offer in hand, this is the only position I applied and got through.


What grade is it? 9 or 10?


----------



## mavzor

CVDS said:


> I appreciate you being so honest :tongue1: I'm also getting a 20k housing allowance and I get transportation to uae from US , 60 days paid vacation a year, all uae holidays, transportation to US once a year and paid health insurance.


20k per month housing allowance?
If so it's a 29k/month package, which is actually quite good.


----------



## basc

verama said:


> 13 years progressive career, mid-management level. I have been offered a Manager role in airline in Dubai. 30k plus education allowance for kids. I don't have another offer in hand, this is the only position I applied and got through.


Sorry, I forgot to paste in the link after my grade question:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...wbie-salary-benefits-question.html#post314019

(to help you decide if you've got the top salary for your grade, or still have room to negotiate).


----------



## CVDS

mavzor said:


> 20k per month housing allowance?
> If so it's a 29k/month package, which is actually quite good.



NO it s 20k a year for housing-which I am gathering from what you were suggesting is not that good.


----------



## basc

verama said:


> Grade 9.


In case you missed my next message:



verama said:


> Sorry, I forgot to paste in the link after my grade question:
> 
> NewBie : Salary + benefits question
> 
> (to help you decide if you've got the top salary for your grade, or still have room to negotiate).


----------



## Abu_Anas

*Salary Package*

Hey,

I have received my offer for Dubai!!

Is it OK to have a wonderfull life in Dubai, I'm married with a baby boy (12 months old). It's an Area Manager position for a french company in IT/Telecom/Electronics. I have 3 years experience in IT/Telecom Industry within MNCs and I hold a MSc in Communication Systems.

Here are the salary details:

* Basic Salary: 27.000 AED
* House Allowance: 120.000 AED + all fees + DEWA + Internet
* Car Allowance: 2.600 AED + Petrol Card + SALIK
* Return Flights: 2 Return Flights/Year UAE-France
* Health Coverage: Full 100%
* No Education Allowance

Please suggest if this is a good salary to live comfortably and save some money.

Thx!!!


----------



## mavzor

Abu_Anas said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have received my offer for Dubai!!
> 
> Is it OK to have a wonderfull life in Dubai, I'm married with a baby boy (12 months old). It's an Area Manager position for a french company in IT/Telecom/Electronics. I have 3 years experience in IT/Telecom Industry within MNCs and I hold a MSc in Communication Systems.
> 
> Here are the salary details:
> 
> * Basic Salary: 27.000 AED
> * House Allowance: 120.000 AED + all fees + DEWA + Internet
> * Car Allowance: 2.600 AED + Petrol Card + SALIK
> * Return Flights: 2 Return Flights/Year UAE-France
> * Health Coverage: Full 100%
> * No Education Allowance
> 
> Please suggest if this is a good salary to live comfortably and save some money.
> 
> Thx!!!


No edu allowance, but you'll find a great school from your salary. 
Assuming you're not planning on a 5bdrm villa, or living on the palm...

Is that car allowance per month or per year?
Cars can get expensive if you're driving alot, and like nice cars.

Just be smart and *frugal, *a good rule for all of dubai

Can I guess... Alcatel?


----------



## Kawasutra

Abu_Anas said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have received my offer for Dubai!!
> 
> Is it OK to have a wonderfull life in Dubai, I'm married with a baby boy (12 months old). It's an Area Manager position for a french company in IT/Telecom/Electronics. I have 3 years experience in IT/Telecom Industry within MNCs and I hold a MSc in Communication Systems.
> 
> Here are the salary details:
> 
> * Basic Salary: 27.000 AED
> * House Allowance: 120.000 AED + all fees + DEWA + Internet
> * Car Allowance: 2.600 AED + Petrol Card + SALIK
> * Return Flights: 2 Return Flights/Year UAE-France
> * Health Coverage: Full 100%
> * No Education Allowance
> 
> Please suggest if this is a good salary to live comfortably and save some money.
> 
> Thx!!!


I think this is the best offer you can get with your education and work experience!
I am far away from this with 20 years work experience....


----------



## linkexpat

I am a bachelor from India. Moving to Dubai next month.

Recruitment Consultant @ Construction Company

Salary 7000AED (including all)
Took this offer as I wanted international experience. With more hard work I hope there will be an increase in the salary package.
Is this ok ?


----------



## Bluize56

*The Real Package...*

Hi All, I posted previously with some numbers for an offer package, but hadn't seen the actual offer. Thanks so much for your replies. The real numbers are in, and I wondered if I could bother the members once more for any input? Here goes:

Monthly Salary in UAE: 26,000
Relocation Allow: 35,000
Health Coverage
Child's Tuition
44 days leave
Annual travel to and from

A big exception here is that the employer expects us to be there within 2 months time! That's pack up your house, your life, store it, and get here! I wonder what leeway we have for a counter to this.
Any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## mariaayaz

Hello all,

I am Maria from Pakistan. A single mother of 4 yrs old daughter. I am recently graduate in Communication Design (BS degree). I am thinking to go Dubai (alone) for a month (without experience) to search a job there. I am going to afford everything for a month my own ofcourse, What do you think that i should take this risk going there and look for work or stay here take admission in MBA Marketing while having work experience of 2 years and then go to Dubai?

I am in real need of job so just want to try my luck by visiting there without experience, Although i have done internships in worlwide ad agencies in Pakistan.

Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## terry605

Dear all,

I am totally new to this game (I posted a separate thread a moment ago without seeing that there was a dedicated thread to salary questions!)

Anyways, I am offered the following as a 4-yr work experience professional working for a venture capital firm:

1. AED34,000 per month (salary)
+ AED55,000 relocation
+ AED75,000 housing allowance
+ AEDxxx as a discretionary bonus

I would like to rent a 2-bedroom apartment in a "decent" area (not a prime area, like the Mayfair equivalent of Dubai, but more like a step down from that, i.e. Chelsea / Sloane Square equivalent area...), lease a car (a normal 4x4), and build up savings as we plan to start a family in the future. 

Would this be a fair package to accomplish these aims, or would I need to downgrade my expectations?

Many thanks,
Terry.


----------



## MMNS

Hi

I have a few questions and have been trawling the net and a few forums but not found an answer for my question below.
Any help is appreciated.

Is the recommendation of approx 1/3 of yr hm country wage based on gross salary given that there is no tax here but is in the hm country?
eg if hm country is 10k gross would you be hoping/expecting 13k (ish) here

tks


----------



## Jynxgirl

Higher your salary, the more that 1/3 kind of doesnt apply. 

It is for general costs of living and life here that is so expensive. Once you get past the 7 to 10k dirhams a month for a western life basics living the average dubai lifestyle, then it begins to even out to being back home. But it also depends where you are coming from. If you are used to high prices for common goods, isnt as much a sticker shock. But I am from Austin  So life there is much more low cost then say someone from San Francisco or New York... or a Londoner. 

If making 15k (single) or below, I think the 1/3 above the transportation and housing is a must for most to be living an even lifestyle. If you are over that, then the extra amount would be 'saved' the same here as would there. So it becomes irrelevant the higher you go (as long as you are still living an average life and dont get caught up in later designer fashions, luxury hotels, and needing the latest electronics that comes out that comes with dubai).


----------



## MMNS

thnx jynxgirl


----------



## eire11

Hi, saw your post and interesting.. relatively new in Dubai but it's very much based on contacts as it's small, I recon if the ad agencies you worked in are good agencies then why not try and get more work experience. Design comm, marketing are ad agencies are different areas- be clear on the type of experience you are looking for have a time frame to say to an employer so they're not making a big commitment good luck if you do come over !!


----------



## mavzor

MMNS said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a few questions and have been trawling the net and a few forums but not found an answer for my question below.
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Is the recommendation of approx 1/3 of yr hm country wage based on gross salary given that there is no tax here but is in the hm country?
> eg if hm country is 10k gross would you be hoping/expecting 13k (ish) here
> 
> tks


Don't compare to australia, compare to dubai.
Find out what your job is going for here, then compare what your offer is.

Otherwise you'll end up asking why this orange tastes like apples.


----------



## Kawasutra

MMNS said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a few questions and have been trawling the net and a few forums but not found an answer for my question below.
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Is the recommendation of approx 1/3 of yr hm country wage based on gross salary given that there is no tax here but is in the hm country?
> eg if hm country is 10k gross would you be hoping/expecting 13k (ish) here
> 
> tks


Don´t compare the gross salary, you have to compare the net salary after tax. If your gross salary remains the same then you automatically have an increase of 30-50% ish, because of the none existing income tax. 
Some employers meanwhile áre using this as an argument to lower your gross salary because you still have more net salary. Win win for employers and employees. But if you come from a low level income country it will be difficult also with a higher salary, tough!
But you are from Australia, so should be heaven on earth for you...


----------



## Newdubi

Artrat said:


> This offer seems fair, it is similar to my package (I am a Risk Analyst with 5 years exp) although your base is a bit more. I don't know what standard of living you are used to but you should be very comfortable with this package i.e. travel a couple of times a year and probably still save a bit.
> 
> Bargaining is expected in this part of the world, so if this is their first offer you could try pushing for a little more. I didn't really understand that when I took the job and looking back I think I could have gotten 25-30% more than I did .
> 
> I wouldn't push too hard though, as I think that is a pretty good offer given the current market . Also, my employer is AD based, so if that is from a Dubai company then it is a REALLY good offer.


thanks Kawasutra for the advice I am thinking I would like to negotiate a little but dont want too push it too hard


----------



## Newdubi

mavzor said:


> Which Emirate?
> Do you have any other offers on the table. If not why not?
> Ever lived overseas before?
> 
> what's your expectation of living standard? back home and here?
> 
> when it comes to living costs, your choices will determine how to live and comfortably.
> Some people from pakistan judge they can live comfortably here for $200pm
> Some people from Luxembourg judge the can live comfortably here for only $20'000pm
> Do a little googling to boot, spend a few hours, read, learn, search, repeat.
> All in all, sounds like a decent package for dubai.
> Might be a bit light for AD.



Hi Mavzor, thanks for the advice. The job is in Dubai and it is my first offer with my current employer, so i wasn't really looking to move but this opportunity has come up and i am genuinely considering it, plus its the first time i have lived overseas. As for standard of living i would like to live comfortably but not extravagently and still be able to save a little money. with the researh i have done the allowances look to be sufficiet to cover housing transport, etc so really i would like to be able to save some money also. as it is the first offer i wonder how i would go trying to negotiate some more on the base salary but at the same time dont want to push to much.


----------



## mariaayaz

eire11 said:


> Hi, saw your post and interesting.. relatively new in Dubai but it's very much based on contacts as it's small, I recon if the ad agencies you worked in are good agencies then why not try and get more work experience. Design comm, marketing are ad agencies are different areas- be clear on the type of experience you are looking for have a time frame to say to an employer so they're not making a big commitment good luck if you do come over !!


I only did internship of few months while graduating. I dont have fulltime employee work experience, I am fresh graduate. I want to visit Dubai and look for work there, although i understand that i wont be earning good salary but isnt happen for fresh graduates and salary increase by time? I really need more detailed answer, Do you really think that i have chances to grab a job there in one month visit? or i should stay here for 2 years more, completing MBA-Marketing while having working experience? I never been to Dubai although i lived in Kuwait and Syria. I did'nt work in Kuwait but i got interview calls for job. I dont know anything about UAE, things must be different in that part of world for sure since many expats wants to live in Dubai.

Please, advice me in detail.


----------



## siddu80

*What is the good pay*

Hi ,

I am an Indian and planning to move to Dubai . I got a job in Dubai as an IT professional in a very good organization .we have't had salary discussion yet.
So can anyone of you please tell me what is the good salary to live with little comfort( 1BHK rented flat in a good area,car,A/c and TV) and good saving too .

I will stay in dubai with my wife and my 9months kid .

Please cast your opinions.

Tons of thanks in Advacne

Siddu


----------



## basc

Read all the posts in this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html


----------



## Akkatha

Hi folks,

I've been lurking on the site for a few weeks now while I went through the interview process, but now I finally have an offer it's about time to sign up and join the community! The forums have been pretty essential to me while I considered the move over, so I'd appreciate your opinion on this.

A few details first, I'm a single 24 year old man from the UK moving over in September with no strings or financial ties back home. The job I'm moving for is a big step up career wise for me and the experience is going to be invaluable. I'm not after squeezing every dirham I can out of my deal (especially as the salary brackets are pretty fixed) but rather to see how comfortable life will be.

I'm looking at 12,000 AED a month right now, with medical being covered by the company and a months accomodation/car rental for when I arrive.

From the numbers I've ran, this looks like I can survive fine with a small apartment in the marina and still have a little left over for the odd conservative night out now and then. What are your opinions? I will need to buy a car after the first month though, and I'm struggling to work out a 'ballpark' figure for monthly repayments if bought on finance (as I certainately wont have the raw capital after one month!).

Any info would be awesome, thanks again!


----------



## Dozza

Akkatha said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've been lurking on the site for a few weeks now while I went through the interview process, but now I finally have an offer it's about time to sign up and join the community! The forums have been pretty essential to me while I considered the move over, so I'd appreciate your opinion on this.
> 
> A few details first, I'm a single 24 year old man from the UK moving over in September with no strings or financial ties back home. The job I'm moving for is a big step up career wise for me and the experience is going to be invaluable. I'm not after squeezing every dirham I can out of my deal (especially as the salary brackets are pretty fixed) but rather to see how comfortable life will be.
> 
> I'm looking at 12,000 AED a month right now, with medical being covered by the company and a months accomodation/car rental for when I arrive.
> 
> From the numbers I've ran, this looks like I can survive fine with a small apartment in the marina and still have a little left over for the odd conservative night out now and then. What are your opinions? I will need to buy a car after the first month though, and I'm struggling to work out a 'ballpark' figure for monthly repayments if bought on finance (as I certainately wont have the raw capital after one month!).
> 
> Any info would be awesome, thanks again!


Simple maths really...

12,000 AED per month = 144,000

1 Bed Apartment in the Marina (Approx) = 100,000 (annual)
DEWA Bill (Electric, Water) = 300 pm (Approx) (annual 3,600)
DU TV Package = 650 pm (annual 7,800)
Car Rental = 1,800 pm (annual 21,600) 
Food Shopping, or eating out = 1,000 pm (12,000)

I could keep going with other costs that I havent included above......You have already spent 145,000 & your spending hasnt finished.

2 choices really, forget about living in an area like the Marina, for you to be able to live comfortably I would suggest a studio around JLT which is over the road from the Marina. Or get a better salary offer (Like double what you have stated). 12,000 really is not a lot of money when compaired to the living expenses out here.

Hope this helps


----------



## mavzor

Akkatha said:


> Any info would be awesome, thanks again!


*To answer your question: *That's not alot of money, then again you haven't told us what you're doing.

Why are you considering accepting an offer when you only have one? Get another offer on the table if you can.

*You'll be spending 50% of your income on rent.* (at least)
If this doesn't alarm you, then it alarms me that it doesn't alarm you. 
Why do you want to live in the marina in particular?

*This is not a welfare state.* You need to think about risk in a bigger way than what you are used to back home

Cars are another topic that I could go on and on about, best in another thread.

Looking forward to helping a fellow PC gamer. We're a friendly bunch, but you'll only get out as much as you can put in!


----------



## Akkatha

Cheers for the responses guys, I'll try and elaborate a little more!

I think it's a little different as I'm not moving to Dubai because of Dubai, but moving for the job. I work in events production (concerts, conferences, corporates etc) and the opportunity is far too good for me to miss out on. 

I'm a freelancer right now making anywhere between £100 and £200 (so roughly 600 - 1200 AED) a day. However as with all freelancing work, theres periods of no work and periods of tonnes, so the security of regular work at a much higher level is pretty exciting.

I live a very modest existance right now, which I'm quite fond of. I don't need a large apartment with an expensive view, or the latest gadgets and toys. What I'm trying to work out is whether I will be comfortable enough (rent, car, bills, food, AC, the odd night out here and there) to make it doable without hardship.

As for the costings provided by Dozza (thankyou!), the marina is not necessarily my preferred place, it was just one area marked out as 'nice to live in' by the company when I asked them for advice. I'm open to anywhere, the main office is in the Dubai Investment Park, but a short commute doesn't bother me if it means living in a better place! However, the 100,00 you quoted seems a little high. I've seen plenty of apartments in the marina district for 55k or there abouts. Am I missing a trick here?

I know the salary is a little low, but it's an entry level junior position in the company. Theres plenty of room for upward movement within it though, which is definately a good prospect.

Thanks again for any opinions or suggestions you can make!


----------



## verama

mavzor said:


> *To answer your question: *That's not alot of money, then again you haven't told us what you're doing.
> 
> Why are you considering accepting an offer when you only have one? Get another offer on the table if you can.
> 
> *You'll be spending 50% of your income on rent.* (at least)
> If this doesn't alarm you, then it alarms me that it doesn't alarm you.
> Why do you want to live in the marina in particular?
> 
> *This is not a welfare state.* You need to think about risk in a bigger way than what you are used to back home
> 
> Cars are another topic that I could go on and on about, best in another thread.
> 
> Looking forward to helping a fellow PC gamer. We're a friendly bunch, but you'll only get out as much as you can put in!


I hear that Car is expensive in Dubai compared to US or other western countries. Here's my situation:

- My used car in US has no loan attached to it, but the resale value is just US $5,000
- Transporting it to Dubai will cost me US $3,000 (logistics, tax, registration)

Is it worth to bring my car there or sell it here and bring $5,000 cash and buy it there? I also heard warnings not to buy used cars in Dubai due to people selling it would have used it very roughly, off-road etc..

Please suggest.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Akkatha said:


> I think it's a little different as I'm not moving to Dubai because of Dubai, but moving for the job. I work in events production (concerts, conferences, corporates etc) and the opportunity is far too good for me to miss out on.
> 
> I live a very modest existance right now, which I'm quite fond of.
> 
> I've seen plenty of apartments in the marina district for 55k or there abouts. Am I missing a trick here?
> 
> Theres plenty of room for upward movement within it though, which is definately a good prospect.


55k with the fees and the bills, is going to leave half your salary going towards rent alone though. You will be living to work, and not working to live. You could problly go JLT and find something in the 40k range. There are much cheaper places to live then that, but most western people dont like/wish to live in those places.  

Some people are able to get by on 3k a month spending money and others cant get by on 20k. The average though most people are likely spending to live an 'average' westerner lifestyle is probly more like 6 to 8k a month. You will be saying no to a great deal of activities. 

Do not count on upward movement unless you specifically know someone who works for this company for longer then a few months and actually knows the company. Lots of companies throw the bonus thing in as is a carrot they put out there to get you here on a low salary. You are stuck in a contract and they know you have no movement to change jobs once you are here because you will face a ban.


----------



## Jynxgirl

verama said:


> Is it worth to bring my car there or sell it here and bring $5,000 cash and buy it there? I also heard warnings not to buy used cars in Dubai due to people selling it would have used it very roughly, off-road etc..


What kind of car is it? Some vehicles just do not tend to do well in the middle east with the sand and the conditions. 

$5,000 resale means its probly an older vehicle. How good of condition is the vehicle in? Any bumps and dents over a few inches, have to be fixed. It is going to have to pass an inspection. 

I think you might as well sell it, save the 3,000$ and come over and buy an older vehicle. Check dubizzle to get an ideal about car pricing. You will find a great deal of people drive suvs here. Once you get of Dubai and the major roads, having one is pretty important if you want to go treking out in the sand. Would suggest coming and just renting a cheap box for a month or two until you decide what is the best economically for you. If you are not a garage junkie, take it to have it inspected.


----------



## verama

Jynxgirl said:


> What kind of car is it? Some vehicles just do not tend to do well in the middle east with the sand and the conditions.
> 
> $5,000 resale means its probly an older vehicle. How good of condition is the vehicle in? Any bumps and dents over a few inches, have to be fixed. It is going to have to pass an inspection.
> 
> I think you might as well sell it, save the 3,000$ and come over and buy an older vehicle. Check dubizzle to get an ideal about car pricing. You will find a great deal of people drive suvs here. Once you get of Dubai and the major roads, having one is pretty important if you want to go treking out in the sand. Would suggest coming and just renting a cheap box for a month or two until you decide what is the best economically for you. If you are not a garage junkie, take it to have it inspected.


This is a 2003 Mazda minivan, in good condition. Vehicles in the US doesn't come with state or weather based models. These cars work well in places like (Nevada, Texas, Florida etc) that has Dubai like weather. I have one or two minor scratches but no dings or bumps.


----------



## Akkatha

Cheers Jynxgirl,

I have my head stuck in 'London pricing mode' where seeing 50% of my salary disappear on rent is pretty normal! However, I'm going to try and negotiate a little more out of them as like you said, I don't really want to just be living to work!

Also I'm going to look more in the JLT area too, thanks for the tip! It's roughly 5% agency fees and 5% security to budget in as well isnt it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl

verama said:


> This is a 2003 Mazda minivan, in good condition.


Up to you, but I would sell it and throw a few extra thousand on it once you come over, to get a much better suv that will allow you to go camping in the desert and trips to the remote beaches. Nine year old cars here are not seen much for a reason. This environment is very very harsh. Humidity mixed with sand mixed with the heat seems to render cars junk tin much faster then other places. This coming from a Texan where I thought we had hot humid summers


----------



## Jynxgirl

Akkatha said:


> Cheers Jynxgirl,
> 
> I have my head stuck in 'London pricing mode' where seeing 50% of my salary disappear on rent is pretty normal! However, I'm going to try and negotiate a little more out of them as like you said, I don't really want to just be living to work!
> 
> Also I'm going to look more in the JLT area too, thanks for the tip! It's roughly 5% agency fees and 5% security to budget in as well isnt it?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, but after having been in london... you guys have SOOO much to do out and about. You can go to the odd park and spend a day relaxing and enjoying. Can take in a show (reasonably priced I might add  London was interesting and good times), see events, enjoy the regular festivals, etc on a light budget. Just wont find that here. So you will have to go out and spend to do stuff to stay busy. 

For a newbie, I wouldnt suggest not going thru an agent. There are some places who let directly but it is finding a good honest landlord that is difficult. Best to just avoid the issue the first go round until you get to know Dubai and its inner workings. It is a 5% dewa fee. Tecom area also might be an option to look in, if your work in on this side of dubai.


----------



## Abu_Anas

Abu_Anas said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have received my offer for Dubai!!
> 
> Is it OK to have a wonderfull life in Dubai, I'm married with a baby boy (12 months old). It's an Area Manager position for a french company in IT/Telecom/Electronics. I have 3 years experience in IT/Telecom Industry within MNCs and I hold a MSc in Communication Systems.
> 
> Here are the salary details:
> 
> * Basic Salary: 27.000 AED
> * House Allowance: 120.000 AED + all fees + DEWA + Internet
> * Car Allowance: 2.600 AED + Petrol Card + SALIK
> * Return Flights: 2 Return Flights/Year UAE-France
> * Health Coverage: Full 100%
> * No Education Allowance
> 
> Please suggest if this is a good salary to live comfortably and save some money.
> 
> Thx!!!


Hey!

I'm a little bit upset but I would like to give you my new package.... (the headhunter has given the wrong numbers the first time).

Please find below the new numbers:

Basic Salary: 22.000 AED + 0-30% OTE (0 to 6.600 AED)
Housing Allowance: 100.000 AED (it's a lumpsum including DEWA and different fees) + Internet
Car: 2700AED/months + Petrol and DEWA
Health Insurance: Full Coverage
Flight: 2 Return Flight / year for the whole family
No Education Allowance

Is it always attractive? I live in France with 3200 Euros net salary per month (around 17.000AED)+ Health Coverage+Pension Plan.

THX!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Abu_Anas said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm a little bit upset but I would like to give you my new package.... (the headhunter has given the wrong numbers the first time).
> 
> Please find below the new numbers:
> 
> Basic Salary: 22.000 AED + 0-30% OTE (0 to 6.600 AED)
> Housing Allowance: 100.000 AED (it's a lumpsum including DEWA and different fees) + Internet
> Car: 2700AED/months + Petrol and DEWA
> Health Insurance: Full Coverage
> Flight: 2 Return Flight / year for the whole family
> No Education Allowance
> 
> Is it always attractive? I live in France with 3200 Euros net salary per month (around 17.000AED)+ Health Coverage+Pension Plan.
> 
> THX!!!


Hi there,

How many kids you have and how old?

Problem is school fees alone will cost around 20K-30K per kid depending on school and ages.


----------



## Abu_Anas

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How many kids you have and how old?
> 
> Problem is school fees alone will cost around 20K-30K per kid depending on school and ages.


I have one kid only (1 year old). My wife doesn't work and she's at home. But we forecast she will work then our kid will have to go to nursery or school.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Abu_Anas said:


> I have one kid only (1 year old). My wife doesn't work and she's at home. But we forecast she will work then our kid will have to go to nursery or school.


Well it will be up to your budgeting skills, expectations and commitments back home but I'd say you guys should be ok then since is just one school fee to worry about and 100K should be enough to get you a decent 2 bed or small villa, but it depends on what areas you have in mind.


----------



## dizzyizzy

dizzyizzy said:


> Well it will be up to your budgeting skills, expectations and commitments back home but I'd say you guys should be ok then since is just one school fee to worry about and 100K should be enough to get you a decent 2 bed or small villa, but it depends on what areas you have in mind.


Also please take a look at the 'read before posting' sticky so you can have an idea of general cost of living and genereal expenses to make sure it all fits within your budget.


----------



## Abu_Anas

dizzyizzy said:


> Also please take a look at the 'read before posting' sticky so you can have an idea of general cost of living and genereal expenses to make sure it all fits within your budget.


Thanks for your feedback but we know a little bit Dubai because we lived in Motor City last year during 18 months. We know the areas and we are looking for 2BR+Study/Maids or 3BR in Springs , Arabian Ranches, Jumeirah Village or Mirdiff.

My job will be at home (I will be Area Manager for a company based in Europe) and I will travel across Middle East around 30%.


----------



## chogga13

*Restaurant Manager Salary*

I am interviewing for a General Manager Position at a High Volume Casual Dining concept coming out of the US for the first time.

9 years of experience in indsutry
3 years general manager experience
Single

I know that there will be a car and housing allowance
1x flight per annum

What would be a good salary?
Looking to save at least 15% of total

Thank you


----------



## chogga13

*Whats good???*

I am interviewing for a General Manager Position at a High Volume Casual Dining concept coming out of the US for the first time.

9 years of experience in indsutry
3 years general manager experience
Single

I know that there will be a car and housing allowance
1x flight per annum

What would be a good salary?
Looking to save at least 15% of total

Thank you


----------



## am_i_registered

*Just checking...*

Hi all, 

I'll try to describe my situation as clearly as possible in order to help you help me 

I'm from Greece, I've moved to Bulgaria to study Finance and I've graduated in 2008.
In 2007, I started working for a major Greek bank that operates in Bulgaria as a credit analyst and in 2009, I got promoted to Team Head (supervising a team of 5 credit analysts). Now, I'm forced to resign since I must serve to the army (according to Greek laws). I'll complete my military service in December 2012 and by then a summary of my CV will eventually look like this:

Education:
BA in Finance (Bulgarian University - Moody's Certified)
MA in Finance (Bulgarian University - Moody's Certified)
CFA (Only Level I and II, since I will be able to candidate for Level 3 in July 2013, the soonest)

Work Experience:
2+ years as Credit Analyst
1+ years as Team Head (5-member team of credit analysts)

Other Qualifications:
Cambridge IT Skills Diploma
Languages: Greek, Bulgarian, English (IELTS), German (Goethe Certificate B2)

Personal info:
Single, 28 years old.

Considering the current situation in Greece, I'm planning to work and live abroad - one possible destination is Dubai 

What salary should I expect to be offered? 

I completely understand that salaries are individually determined according to several criteria, but I'm interested in a more general estimate (range or average) in order to decide whether it's worth continue (in more detail) my "research" for a Dubai job or not...

Many thanks in advance, D.


----------



## verama

am_i_registered said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'll try to describe my situation as clearly as possible in order to help you help me
> 
> I'm from Greece, I've moved to Bulgaria to study Finance and I've graduated in 2008.
> In 2007, I started working for a major Greek bank that operates in Bulgaria as a credit analyst and in 2009, I got promoted to Team Head (supervising a team of 5 credit analysts). Now, I'm forced to resign since I must serve to the army (according to Greek laws). I'll complete my military service in December 2012 and by then a summary of my CV will eventually look like this:
> 
> Education:
> BA in Finance (Bulgarian University - Moody's Certified)
> MA in Finance (Bulgarian University - Moody's Certified)
> CFA (Only Level I and II, since I will be able to candidate for Level 3 in July 2013, the soonest)
> 
> Work Experience:
> 2+ years as Credit Analyst
> 1+ years as Team Head (5-member team of credit analysts)
> 
> Other Qualifications:
> Cambridge IT Skills Diploma
> Languages: Greek, Bulgarian, English (IELTS), German (Goethe Certificate B2)
> 
> Personal info:
> Single, 28 years old.
> 
> Considering the current situation in Greece, I'm planning to work and live abroad - one possible destination is Dubai
> 
> What salary should I expect to be offered?
> 
> I completely understand that salaries are individually determined according to several criteria, but I'm interested in a more general estimate (range or average) in order to decide whether it's worth continue (in more detail) my "research" for a Dubai job or not...
> 
> Many thanks in advance, D.


Please indicate how much you are making currently, your savings per month, expectation in Dubai etc..After that, one of the expat members will be able to tell you if you can expect the same or more in Dubai. In general, it is difficult to come out with a salary number by just sharing education and experience details. It varies from company to company.


----------



## am_i_registered

*clarifications...*



verama said:


> Please indicate how much you are making currently, your savings per month, expectation in Dubai etc..After that, one of the expat members will be able to tell you if you can expect the same or more in Dubai. In general, it is difficult to come out with a salary number by just sharing education and experience details. It varies from company to company.


OK, if that helps:

- Currently I'm making EUR 1 800 per month and I have no allowances (except health insurance). But you should consider the fact that the minimum salary in Bulgaria is EUR 120 per month, while the salaries for my job vary between EUR 400 - EUR 3 000, while in most cases people with little experience like me get a salary of around EUR 800.
- I am able to save around EUR 500 per month; which is high as a percentage of my total income but very low as an absolute number.
- According to my research in order to be worth moving to Dubai, I need a salary of at least AED 15 000 + Housing allowance (covering my actual housing costs) + Health Insurance.

So, reformatting the initial question and considering my profile described above, what are the probabilities of getting a similar job in Dubai with a salary of AED 15 000 + Housing allowance + Health Insurance?

Thanks again, D.


----------



## dimkatsar

Good morning everyone.
I have a question to make.I have heard that most of the UAE contracts may include extra benefits such as leave allowance or/and service gratuity.
What exactly do these benefits mean?.Are they important for someone to demand?.
Thank you.


----------



## verama

Leave allowance = 30-45 days off


----------



## Kawasutra

dimkatsar said:


> Good morning everyone.
> I have a question to make.I have heard that most of the UAE contracts may include extra benefits such as leave allowance or/and service gratuity.
> What exactly do these benefits mean?.Are they important for someone to demand?.
> Thank you.


Do you mean paid leave and end of service gratuity?


----------



## dimkatsar

Kawasutra said:


> Do you mean paid leave and end of service gratuity?


yes exactly!.
can i demand to have these benefits?
what exactly they re used for?


----------



## Kawasutra

dimkatsar said:


> yes exactly!.
> can i demand to have these benefits?
> what exactly they re used for?


These benefits are common, nothing special and based on the UAE labour law!


----------



## dimkatsar

Kawasutra said:


> These benefits are common, nothing special and based on the UAE labour law!


so "paid leave" means that when for example my contract is finished,i should get one monthly salary after leaving the company?.
What about service gratuity? what is this?


----------



## basc

dimkatsar said:


> so "paid leave" means that when for example my contract is finished,i should get one monthly salary after leaving the company?.
> What about service gratuity? what is this?


paid leave = holidays, the same the world over!
end or service gratuity = a lump sum that will be paid to you when you leave


----------



## honcito

*Offered package in Sahrjah*

Dear All,

I just got a proposed salary package to move to Sharjah and would like to ask you guys if it looks good enough or not, according to your experience and knowledge of UAE.

Basic Salary US$7300/m
Housing Allow US$ 2700/m
Sup Housing US$ 650/m
Transportation US$ 550/m
School per Child US$ 500/m
Total Annual Salary: US$ 142800
Anual Fligths for me and family Included
Healt Insurance for me and family Included
Performance bonus 0-5 months

Employer is located in Sharjah, and want to know if it is safe and good living in Sharjah itself or it's better to live in Dubai and comute everyday?

What about International Schools in Sharjah? I have 3 years old kid and 1 comming..

Well guys, thanks a lot for all the info you can provide me!!!


----------



## dimkatsar

honcito said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just got a proposed salary package to move to Sharjah and would like to ask you guys if it looks good enough or not, according to your experience and knowledge of UAE.
> 
> Basic Salary US$7300/m
> Housing Allow US$ 2700/m
> Sup Housing US$ 650/m
> Transportation US$ 550/m
> School per Child US$ 500/m
> Total Annual Salary: US$ 142800
> Anual Fligths for me and family Included
> Healt Insurance for me and family Included
> Performance bonus 0-5 months
> 
> Employer is located in Sharjah, and want to know if it is safe and good living in Sharjah itself or it's better to live in Dubai and comute everyday?
> 
> What about International Schools in Sharjah? I have 3 years old kid and 1 comming..
> 
> Well guys, thanks a lot for all the info you can provide me!!!


Hello my friend,
I am also seeking a job in UAE. If you dont mind, what kind of job you have been offered?.Is it permanent or contract?.In what sector?
Thanx


----------



## honcito

dimkatsar said:


> Hello my friend,
> I am also seeking a job in UAE. If you dont mind, what kind of job you have been offered?.Is it permanent or contract?.
> Thanx


It is permanent position as purchasing manager for an Engineering Company


----------



## afkhanop

*Assistant Professor - Guidelines to make decision*

Working in industry making around $120k in US - Jacksonville, FL. Looking at a assistant professor position in UAE (not dubai or abu dhabi)

What kind of equivalent package I need to "break even". some broad parameters

1 - Base salary

2 - Housing Allowance

3 - Car allowance

4 - Education allowance

5 - Annual vacations and airplance tickets. I have two kids.

My kids go to "good public schools".

What I am looking is a package that would be equivalent to USA.
Then I figure the "premium" I would have to assess to make the move.

Thanks for your answers in advance.
afk


----------



## verama

afkhanop said:


> Working in industry making around $120k in US - Jacksonville, FL. Looking at a assistant professor position in UAE (not dubai or abu dhabi)
> 
> What kind of equivalent package I need to "break even". some broad parameters
> 
> 1 - Base salary
> 
> 2 - Housing Allowance
> 
> 3 - Car allowance
> 
> 4 - Education allowance
> 
> 5 - Annual vacations and airplance tickets. I have two kids.
> 
> My kids go to "good public schools".
> 
> What I am looking is a package that would be equivalent to USA.
> Then I figure the "premium" I would have to assess to make the move.
> 
> Thanks for your answers in advance.
> afk


If you can get the equivalent of post-tax US salary, I think it is a good one. For 120k, your take home pay after tax would be around 95-100k net. Annual vacation and air plane tickets are a norm and you will get that easily in Dubai. Education for kids + 350k/400k AED shall be treated equal to US salary.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I wouldnt come over, without getting at least the 120k as your salary but only because you are not going to be in dubai or abu dhabi. Life in other emirates isnt as expensive but then, you wont have as much to do either. If you are city people, you will be driving to dubai/abu dhabi spending to do activities so then that wouldnt apply and the normal 1/3 above your current salary I would still suggest, so 150k. You are moving from a beautful place with loads to do to the uae.... You should get something for it otherwise, why make the move?

Plus get housing covered (depends where you are going to be but assuming al ain where there is a large international university that I have friends at) - 80 to 100,000k there will get you a 4 bedroom villa. 

All education costs covered. Al Ain and the other emirates school are cheapers but you will still need to have 30k at least for older children above 8 to 10 or so. You can look up the schools from google and they put their fees and price structure directly on the website.

Car allowance of 3k will cover one small suv you lease but you will need two so budget for it. If you purchase, then that will allow that figure to come down and you can use some of the allowance on a second vehicle. 

The medical and annual flights home are standard usually.


----------



## honcito

honcito said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just got a proposed salary package to move to Sharjah and would like to ask you guys if it looks good enough or not, according to your experience and knowledge of UAE.
> 
> Basic Salary US$7300/m
> Housing Allow US$ 2700/m
> Sup Housing US$ 650/m
> Transportation US$ 550/m
> School per Child US$ 500/m
> Total Annual Salary: US$ 142800
> Anual Fligths for me and family Included
> Healt Insurance for me and family Included
> Performance bonus 0-5 months
> 
> Employer is located in Sharjah, and want to know if it is safe and good living in Sharjah itself or it's better to live in Dubai and comute everyday?
> 
> What about International Schools in Sharjah? I have 3 years old kid and 1 comming..
> 
> Well guys, thanks a lot for all the info you can provide me!!!


Hi guys? any comment on this? I would need some advice on it, please..


----------



## Jynxgirl

honcito said:


> Hi guys? any comment on this? I would need some advice on it, please..


You will most likely be fine on the package. In sharjah, you should be more then fine. But then, what is your current life like? How much do you make and what style of life do you live currently? Even though a great many individuals wouldbe very happy on this package, it is really depening upon you and your expectations and your current situation. I would hope that you will be making a good bit more then back home. There isnt alot of bling to sharjah. Even the nice areas, are not going to be nice luxury styles. 

There are few western schools in sharjah and even those are very diverse. If you prefer to have your child in less a diverse surroundings (think 90% non english first language speaking students), then you should probly move over to dubai You will be going against the flow of traffic so wont be as bad. You could look in mirdiff for your allowance. If you decide to go to dubai though, your schooling allowance will be too low and you will have to throw in 10 to 15k depending on the school, on average. In sharjah, the 22k will be fine. If you are ok with your kids being a diverse envirnoment, then I can suggest the outskirts of sharjah going towards ajman. There are nice villas out that direction and a much slower pace of life. You will get a much larger villa for your money there. If you move out past the sharjah/dubai border, you will get around the labourer/low income individuals that live on the border that can be a bit overwhelming to say the least. Keep in mind that it is not a western emirate at all and western people will be a very small minority. The further you go away from dubai, the nicer the locals do tend to get though.


----------



## honcito

Jynxgirl said:


> You will most likely be fine on the package. In sharjah, you should be more then fine. But then, what is your current life like? How much do you make and what style of life do you live currently? Even though a great many individuals wouldbe very happy on this package, it is really depening upon you and your expectations and your current situation. I would hope that you will be making a good bit more then back home. There isnt alot of bling to sharjah. Even the nice areas, are not going to be nice luxury styles.
> 
> There are few western schools in sharjah and even those are very diverse. If you prefer to have your child in less a diverse surroundings (think 90% non english first language speaking students), then you should probly move over to dubai You will be going against the flow of traffic so wont be as bad. You could look in mirdiff for your allowance. If you decide to go to dubai though, your schooling allowance will be too low and you will have to throw in 10 to 15k depending on the school, on average. In sharjah, the 22k will be fine. If you are ok with your kids being a diverse envirnoment, then I can suggest the outskirts of sharjah going towards ajman. There are nice villas out that direction and a much slower pace of life. You will get a much larger villa for your money there. If you move out past the sharjah/dubai border, you will get around the labourer/low income individuals that live on the border that can be a bit overwhelming to say the least. Keep in mind that it is not a western emirate at all and western people will be a very small minority. The further you go away from dubai, the nicer the locals do tend to get though.


Thanks a lot for you advice. I was thinking about living in Mirdif, and working in Sharjah, in Al Khan St., But I have read that mirdif is kind of noising due to the airport.. What other "western" areas could be an option in Dubai? 

thanks again for your help


----------



## honcito

honcito said:


> Thanks a lot for you advice. I was thinking about living in Mirdif, and working in Sharjah, in Al Khan St., But I have read that mirdif is kind of noising due to the airport.. What other "western" areas could be an option in Dubai?
> 
> thanks again for your help


I have been looking around and it came to my attention that Jumeirah Beach Residence is very good place for expats and probably a 3 BR can be rent by 120K-130K. But how can be commuting everyday from JBR to Sharjah (Al Khan Road). Any thoughts? Is there any similar area like JBR to live?

Regards,


----------



## afkhanop

Thanks Jinxgirl !
I will consider that instead of just the financial side of things. 

Its gonna be 90F and dip down to 70s later in the day due to rain showers.

yaay !


----------



## dubaibound3

*been offered job in abu dhabi*

Hello all

i ahve been reading this forum for few weeks and its been a great help,i have been offered a job in AD and was wondering if the following salary would be enough to support my family.
I would be moving over with wife and 3 kids 7/9/13 and looking to live in dubai somewhere like AR. i have been offered 75k aed a month and i will need to pay for everything with this the only thing company provides is medical insurance

Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## honcito

Well, 75K aed are US$20.5K a month and, this is likely, a good salary for anywhere.. so.. what are your concerns???


----------



## xchaos777

slimtrader said:


> Hello all
> 
> i ahve been reading this forum for few weeks and its been a great help,i have been offered a job in AD and was wondering if the following salary would be enough to support my family.
> I would be moving over with wife and 3 kids 7/9/13 and looking to live in dubai somewhere like AR. i have been offered 75k aed a month and i will need to pay for everything with this the only thing company provides is medical insurance
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated


It is a comfortable number and can be done easily. Is this the right deal for you? No idea what you are coming from right now...only you can decide that.

Your biggest expense will be schools. This you can research on this forum and individually at the school websites generally.

Look for villas/apartment costs on propertyfinder.ae to get an idea of yearly costs. Do your budget and see what you have left...that will tell you if these numbers will make sense to your personal situation.


----------



## Airhostess87

*Question*

My husband and I are thinking of relocating to the UAE. We both love Dubai. He is an electrical design engineer with 5 years experience at a major american firm in the UK. Im a hostie with a long haul airline. 

I have been looking at jobs for him as he is very busy in the office at the moment. My first question is how is the engineering job market? Is there anyone who can tell me if it is starting to pick up again or if its still quite bad. I know in the UK it is stable but who knows. 

I have seen a few jobs that he is suitable for. One was offering 55,000 euros a year plus transportation, housing and flights. Is that the deal now. Is it common for companies to pay for these things or is it a thing of the past? 

I have calculated on this wage if our housing is paid for we can afford comfortably which is important as we already live well in the UK. 

Also as a wife would I be able to work. I can speak french and spanish and was thinking of teaching english as a foreign language (I plan to do my TEFL this year). I also thought if that doesn't work out I have airline experience and would maybe be able to work for someone like Emirates on the ground (I couldn't work as a hostie for them, im too gobby!) Would I get a visa to work also? Do a lot of women work? 

Very final question.....what about taxes? Is it really tax free or is that just for certain countries. I know the US citizens pay tax but what about the uk? 

Thanks for your help in advance. I have found these forums really useful!


----------



## harrym

Hi All

Hope you're all well

I've been offered a perm job in Dubai and it's something my wife and I have been looking to do for some time now.

Just not sure about the offer and if it's enough

I've been offered 26K per month with medical and flight home the standard benefits. It's for Global media agency based in Dubai Media city as a Senior Web Developer

Looking at accomodation I'm looking at Palm Jumeirah for a 2/3 bed at 130K per year.

Will this amount be enough to live on?

We like to eat out and go out but not party massively, "been there done that" so would be more entertaining friends etc

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Harry


----------



## zaklaclasse

Hello
My wife is french and has doctorat in biomaterials and 3 masters: regulatory affairs ; insurance quality and " technology and chemistry".
All passed in France.
she also speaks french, english and arabic.
She signed a contract in march in Dubai in the biopharmaceutical filed but the company wasn't serious and not ready to begin soon.

So she is in town now attending interviews.

She has been proposed:

10000$ per month
no housing allowance
never heard of relocation allowance
gross of 1 month salary every 3 months.
2 return flight tickets per year in business affairs for the family
1 car
health insurance
education.
And that s the better offer.
A clinic in Fujeirah even offer 3000 drh lol as supervisor of that mediac analysis clinic.

So In france they are offering her 6000 euros , but we are arabic breed and really in love with dubai.would like to live here.
I am not working yet and we have a daughter.

someone has an idea of what would be the best deal here?
Thank you


----------



## xchaos777

harrym said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope you're all well
> 
> I've been offered a perm job in Dubai and it's something my wife and I have been looking to do for some time now.
> 
> Just not sure about the offer and if it's enough
> 
> I've been offered 26K per month with medical and flight home the standard benefits. It's for Global media agency based in Dubai Media city as a Senior Web Developer
> 
> Looking at accomodation I'm looking at Palm Jumeirah for a 2/3 bed at 130K per year.
> 
> Will this amount be enough to live on?
> 
> We like to eat out and go out but not party massively, "been there done that" so would be more entertaining friends etc
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Harry


Hi Harry,

I would be just a bit concerned if this is your gross income. This rent is a fairly large percentage of your income and you haven't included bills, etc. Ideally, you want to be down around 30% or less of your income, you are over 40%.

Just a thought.


----------



## xchaos777

zaklaclasse said:


> Hello
> My wife is french and has doctorat in biomaterials and 3 masters: regulatory affairs ; insurance quality and " technology and chemistry".
> All passed in France.
> she also speaks french, english and arabic.
> She signed a contract in march in Dubai in the biopharmaceutical filed but the company wasn't serious and not ready to begin soon.
> 
> So she is in town now attending interviews.
> 
> She has been proposed:
> 
> 10000$ per month
> no housing allowance
> never heard of relocation allowance
> gross of 1 month salary every 3 months.
> 2 return flight tickets per year in business affairs for the family
> 1 car
> health insurance
> education.
> And that s the better offer.
> A clinic in Fujeirah even offer 3000 drh lol as supervisor of that mediac analysis clinic.
> 
> So In france they are offering her 6000 euros , but we are arabic breed and really in love with dubai.would like to live here.
> I am not working yet and we have a daughter.
> 
> someone has an idea of what would be the best deal here?
> Thank you


Doesn't seem to be too bad of a package really. 6k euro a month NET in France is pretty good to. (If that is Gross, it is still good salary in France but changes the situation of the perspective on the UAE position).

You will have much better employment protection/benefits in France as well.

It is a tough call, but I would probably stay in France if that is NET.


----------



## dizzyizzy

zaklaclasse said:


> Hello
> My wife is french and has doctorat in biomaterials and 3 masters: regulatory affairs ; insurance quality and " technology and chemistry".
> All passed in France.
> she also speaks french, english and arabic.
> She signed a contract in march in Dubai in the biopharmaceutical filed but the company wasn't serious and not ready to begin soon.
> 
> So she is in town now attending interviews.
> 
> She has been proposed:
> 
> 10000$ per month
> no housing allowance
> never heard of relocation allowance
> gross of 1 month salary every 3 months.
> 2 return flight tickets per year in business affairs for the family
> 1 car
> health insurance
> education.
> And that s the better offer.
> A clinic in Fujeirah even offer 3000 drh lol as supervisor of that mediac analysis clinic.
> 
> So In france they are offering her 6000 euros , but we are arabic breed and really in love with dubai.would like to live here.
> I am not working yet and we have a daughter.
> 
> someone has an idea of what would be the best deal here?
> Thank you



Sorry, are the 10,000 in DHS? For what kind of job is this? Is this a managerial job?

If yes I'd say that is too low, sounds like your wife is very well prepared. Even with all the allowances I don't think that's a fair salary. They should be offering her full housing allowance on top of that, schools fully paid, some relocation money, and even in that case 10,000 dhs (if the salary you quote is actually in dhs) per month for someone with those credentials still sounds low to me.


----------



## whitecap

dizzyizzy said:


> Sorry, are the 10,000 in DHS? For what kind of job is this? Is this a managerial job?
> 
> If yes I'd say that is too low, sounds like your wife is very well prepared. Even with all the allowances I don't think that's a fair salary. They should be offering her full housing allowance on top of that, schools fully paid, some relocation money, and even in that case 10,000 dhs (if the salary you quote is actually in dhs) per month for someone with those credentials still sounds low to me.


It looks like $ so around 37000 AED, still seems low with no housing etc.


----------



## xchaos777

dizzyizzy said:


> Sorry, are the 10,000 in DHS? For what kind of job is this? Is this a managerial job?
> 
> If yes I'd say that is too low, sounds like your wife is very well prepared. Even with all the allowances I don't think that's a fair salary. They should be offering her full housing allowance on top of that, schools fully paid, some relocation money, and even in that case 10,000 dhs (if the salary you quote is actually in dhs) per month for someone with those credentials still sounds low to me.


Yes, I saw that as USD.


----------



## Kawasutra

> So In france they are offering her 6000 euros


In France you are getting 6000 Euro gross salary and here in the oven you are getting 7000 Euros net. I don´t know where the issue is...?

BTW: What means "gross of 1 month salary every 3 months"?


----------



## zaklaclasse

Kawasutra said:


> In France you are getting 6000 Euro gross salary and here in the oven you are getting 7000 Euros net. I don´t know where the issue is...?
> 
> BTW: What means "gross of 1 month salary every 3 months"?


The problem that in France it's not NET you have to pay taxes, and the more you earn the more you pay, basically 2 months salary.

She got today another offer from a pharmaceuttical company in Dubaï:

12000$ salary + 1 month salary every 2 months
car
140000$ housing allowance per year
10000$ relocation allowance
2 flight tickets for the whole family
and off course edcuation and insurance.

But she will have to go twice a week to abu dhabi.

That one suits me except for the housing, because our dream is to live near jumeirah in a nice villa, but the rent is so expensive here, i never saw that even in Paris!!!

Maybe we ll go for this one.
Thank you all for your answers and more advices are welcome.


----------



## zaklaclasse

Kawasutra said:


> In France you are getting 6000 Euro gross salary and here in the oven you are getting 7000 Euros net. I don´t know where the issue is...?
> 
> BTW: What means "gross of 1 month salary every 3 months"?



it means for me the additionnal income.


----------



## zaklaclasse

xchaos777 said:


> Yes, I saw that as USD.


yes it's in USD.


----------



## radmard

*job offered*

hi, i am from turkey. i have recently been offered a package of 23.000 aed/month including accomodation. i am married but no children. position is senior marketing officer in medical devices industry. is it a good offer?


----------



## harrymohammed

xchaos777 said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> I would be just a bit concerned if this is your gross income. This rent is a fairly large percentage of your income and you haven't included bills, etc. Ideally, you want to be down around 30% or less of your income, you are over 40%.
> 
> Just a thought.


Thanks for the reply and your insight.

Do you generally think the offer is a good offer or an average offer?

I've been offered 2 jobs by two media agencies one at 15000 per month and this one at 26K.

So I'm really trying to gaugue if it's a decent offer or are they pulling my leg?


----------



## michaelb007

dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


Hi there New to Expat forum i must say it extremely helpfull.
I an Irish national from Ireland wanting to recolate to UAE in very near future with my wife.

Could anyone suggest recruitment companies in Dubai /Abu dhabi.I have already tried by email but not sure if there are qenuine job sites.I have been to Dubai/Abu dhabi a few times on holidays and I do realise thing work differently in the employment culture.
I am 31 years old and worked in hotels in management for many years and in the 3 years i am now self employed as a sales contractor.
I am sure with future developments in the UAE as a nation but also the global slow down but there is still good oppournities in UAE.


Any help is appricated 
Michael


----------



## dizzyizzy

radmard said:


> hi, i am from turkey. i have recently been offered a package of 23.000 aed/month including accomodation. i am married but no children. position is senior marketing officer in medical devices industry. is it a good offer?


It all depends on your expectations but I think you should be fine, as long as you don't go crazy on the shopping and brunching  If you plan to have kids soon you'll need to adjust your budget though. But if it's just going to be you and your wife you guys should be fine.


----------



## dizzyizzy

michaelb007 said:


> Hi there New to Expat forum i must say it extremely helpfull.
> I an Irish national from Ireland wanting to recolate to UAE in very near future with my wife.
> 
> Could anyone suggest recruitment companies in Dubai /Abu dhabi.I have already tried by email but not sure if there are qenuine job sites.I have been to Dubai/Abu dhabi a few times on holidays and I do realise thing work differently in the employment culture.
> I am 31 years old and worked in hotels in management for many years and in the 3 years i am now self employed as a sales contractor.
> I am sure with future developments in the UAE as a nation but also the global slow down but there is still good oppournities in UAE.
> 
> 
> Any help is appricated
> Michael


Hi Michael and welcome to the forum,

Yes there are still jobs here, more in some industries than others. Is a bit harder trying to get a job whilst you are overseas than if you are already based in the UAE, having said that, normally you will get a better package if you are brought over. Please check the sticky 'read before you post' it has a very long list of recruiters, and start contacting them all, and you should also apply directly with the hotels. Good luck.


----------



## radmard

dizzyizzy said:


> It all depends on your expectations but I think you should be fine, as long as you don't go crazy on the shopping and brunching  If you plan to have kids soon you'll need to adjust your budget though. But if it's just going to be you and your wife you guys should be fine.


thanks for the advice. i am planning to spend 4-5 years at dubai then return to turkey. we are planning to have kids and also thinking of saving. is it possible ask for child allowance after we move to dubai?


----------



## dizzyizzy

radmard said:


> thanks for the advice. i am planning to spend 4-5 years at dubai then return to turkey. we are planning to have kids and also thinking of saving. is it possible ask for child allowance after we move to dubai?


Not sure about that, I think it will be up to your employer to give it to you or not, so if I were you I'd discuss it with them beforehand as you will want this clearly written in your contract now. If you leave it to 'good faith' they may not stick to their promises later on so better to discuss it before you sign the contract.


----------



## dimkatsar

Good evening everyone.
Recently i got an offer from a european company located in Dubai.They offered me a UAE contract with duration of 18months for a project that will be held on behalf of a company located in UK.
This means that i am going to be employed with a UAE contract by the company in Dubai and get paid by the "customer" company located in UK.

I am 34yrs, i am an Electrical and Electronic Engineer and i also have an MSc in Telecomms and Computer Networks. Moeover i have 9yrs of experience in the telecomms and networking sector, i possess several vendors certifications such as Cisco,MCP and Huawei and currently i work in one of the biggest ISP company here in Greece.

So the offer that i would like to have your opinion is that one follows:
1.Basic Gross Salary of 18,089 AED/month (Shouldnt be tax free as it is a UAE contract!!!???)
2.Medical insurance (the contract states that i will be also entitled to participate at the 3Company’s expense in the Company’s private medical expenses insurance)
3.A repatriation Insurance covered by the company
4.End of service benefit of 1 month salary for each working year accordingly to the U.A.E Laws. 
5.Sick leave and an Annual leave of 22 working days.

As you can notice no allowances are provided at all, like house allowances,car allowances etc.
That thing that really makes me a little bit confused is the fact that despite a UAE contract is offered to me, the contract clearly states that "The Employee will be responsible for paying all employee tax and social security payments".
Can you tell me if this is legal or not?. I thought that a UAE contract means generally a tax free income!. Am i wrong or not?.
Is it legal for someone to be offered a UAE contract , working in UK company and pay taxes as a UK citizen?. Is it againt the UK Laws for someone not to pay taxes even if a uae contract has been offered to him?.

I really would like to have your opinion if i have to say yes or no to this kind of little bit "strange" contract. 
Please advice me in order to take my final decision.


----------



## basc

dimkatsar said:


> Good evening everyone.
> Recently i got an offer from a european company located in Dubai.They offered me a UAE contract with duration of 18months for a project that will be held on behalf of a company located in UK.
> This means that i am going to be employed with a UAE contract by the company in Dubai and get paid by the "customer" company located in UK.
> 
> I am 34yrs, i am an Electrical and Electronic Engineer and i also have an MSc in Telecomms and Computer Networks. Moeover i have 9yrs of experience in the telecomms and networking sector, i possess several vendors certifications such as Cisco,MCP and Huawei and currently i work in one of the biggest ISP company here in Greece.
> 
> So the offer that i would like to have your opinion is that one follows:
> 1.Basic Gross Salary of 18,089 AED/month (Shouldnt be tax free as it is a UAE contract!!!???)
> 2.Medical insurance (the contract states that i will be also entitled to participate at the 3Company’s expense in the Company’s private medical expenses insurance)
> 3.A repatriation Insurance covered by the company
> 4.End of service benefit of 1 month salary for each working year accordingly to the U.A.E Laws.
> 5.Sick leave and an Annual leave of 22 working days.
> 
> As you can notice no allowances are provided at all, like house allowances,car allowances etc.
> That thing that really makes me a little bit confused is the fact that despite a UAE contract is offered to me, the contract clearly states that "The Employee will be responsible for paying all employee tax and social security payments".
> Can you tell me if this is legal or not?. I thought that a UAE contract means generally a tax free income!. Am i wrong or not?.
> Is it legal for someone to be offered a UAE contract , working in UK company and pay taxes as a UK citizen?. Is it againt the UK Laws for someone not to pay taxes even if a uae contract has been offered to him?.
> 
> I really would like to have your opinion if i have to say yes or no to this kind of little bit "strange" contract.
> Please advice me in order to take my final decision.


Where will your place of work be? Will you be living and working in Dubai or the UK ? 

It sounds to me like a form of umbrella company situation for contractors - is this company (in Dubai) sub-contracting you to the UK company?


----------



## dimkatsar

basc said:


> Where will your place of work be? Will you be living and working in Dubai or the UK ?
> 
> It sounds to me like a form of umbrella company situation for contractors - is this company (in Dubai) sub-contracting you to the UK company?


Exactly, i will be living and working in UK having a uae contract offered by the company located in dubai.
Yes, the dubai company sub-contracts me to the UK company.


----------



## dizzyizzy

> "The Employee will be responsible for paying all employee tax and social security payments".


There is no employee tax in the UAE nor a social security scheme to contribute to. So I *think* that what they mean is that if you have any tax obligations in your country then those should be covered by you. For example, in theory I should be paying taxes to Mexico for my income earned here (rofl, I know). 

The rest of the offerings sound standard for the UAE and you are saying that even though the company is European you will be hired on a UAE contract so I think that clause is there just in case you are liable for taxes back home (or if you want to keep contributing to social security back home -- then it will have to come out of your own pocket). But best to clarify with them, just in case.


----------



## dizzyizzy

dizzyizzy said:


> There is no employee tax in the UAE nor a social security scheme to contribute to. So I *think* that what they mean is that if you have any tax obligations in your country then those should be covered by you. For example, in theory I should be paying taxes to Mexico for my income earned here (rofl, I know).
> 
> The rest of the offerings sound standard for the UAE and you are saying that even though the company is European you will be hired on a UAE contract so I think that clause is there just in case you are liable for taxes back home (or if you want to keep contributing to social security back home -- then it will have to come out of your own pocket). But best to clarify with them, just in case.


Sorry, I understood that you were going to be based in the UAE but then you made the post above. Therefore feel free to ignore mine


----------



## basc

dimkatsar said:


> Exactly, i will be living and working in UK having a uae contract offered by the company located in dubai.
> Yes, the dubai company sub-contracts me to the UK company.


You're going to need professional advice. 

It sounds like all the Dubai company is going to do is invoice the UK company monthly and then pay you "your cut" from the contract. You'll then have to organise your tax and social payments in the UK because you will be resident there - I guess by using a UK umbrella company. 

Normally in these situations, the offshore umbrella company (in this case Dubai, but it can just as easily be the British Virgin Islands, Channel Islands etc) will *offer* to pay the salary into an offshore account - reminding you that depending on where you are living you would be expected to pay tax on this amount, and it's up to you to sort it out - basically, washing their hands of the affair if you chose to evade paying tax.


----------



## dimkatsar

it sounds too complicated to me!


----------



## dimkatsar

What about the basic salary of 18,089AED. is it any good?


----------



## basc

dimkatsar said:


> What about the basic salary of 18,089AED. is it any good?


As you will never be going to Dubai, but rather living and working in the UK, you need to convert the amount to GBP and then see if it is enough for you to live whever you will be based in the UK. Will they pay for your accommodation and living expenses in the UK? Flights to and from Greece?

On the contractor site I gave you, you can find lists of umbrella companies in the UK. Lots of them have salary calculators on their sites so you can check what your NET salary will be.

Another option for you, would be to go through a Greek umbrella company which expatriates you to the UK under the E101 scheme - your social contributions are paid in Greece, you are exempt from paying them again in the UK but you are liable for income tax in the UK. You should do the figures to see which would make sense for you. 

I only know this stuff from contracting around Europe for the last 5 years - like I said, you need professional advice. My first step would be (and was!!) to get advice from specialist contracting umbrella companies or accountants in my home country.

Good luck!


----------



## dimkatsar

"Will they pay for your accommodation and living expenses in the UK? Flights to and from Greece?"
-No they dont!

What is the contractor site you gave me?. I dont see it.


----------



## basc

dimkatsar said:


> "Will they pay for your accommodation and living expenses in the UK? Flights to and from Greece?"
> -No they dont!
> 
> What is the contractor site you gave me?. I dont see it.


Sorry, I must not have copied it in: Contractor UK - for UK IT Contractors, IT Contracting and Computer Freelancers


----------



## dimkatsar

thank you!


----------



## michaelb007

basc said:


> You're going to need professional advice.
> 
> It sounds like all the Dubai company is going to do is invoice the UK company monthly and then pay you "your cut" from the contract. You'll then have to organise your tax and social payments in the UK because you will be resident there - I guess by using a UK umbrella company.
> 
> Normally in these situations, the offshore umbrella company (in this case Dubai, but it can just as easily be the British Virgin Islands, Channel Islands etc) will *offer* to pay the salary into an offshore account - reminding you that depending on where you are living you would be expected to pay tax on this amount, and it's up to you to sort it out - basically, washing their hands of the affair if you chose to evade paying tax.


Hi Basc

I see your origin been from Ireland.

How is living in Dubai.

Is there a lot of Irish out there.
Is there an irish community or irish areas in UAE
Can you recommened a way of gaining employment from Ireland to Dubai/Abu Dhabi.
I have tried recruitment companies but not sure how many of these were valid sites.
Im hoping that there are still bringing in expats to work in there great country.
I am trying to recloate out there with my wife but just it slow and hard work.
Surely there must be an easier 

Many thanks
Michael


----------



## basc

michaelb007 said:


> Hi Basc
> 
> I see your origin been from Ireland.
> 
> How is living in Dubai.
> 
> Is there a lot of Irish out there.
> Is there an irish community or irish areas in UAE
> Can you recommened a way of gaining employment from Ireland to Dubai/Abu Dhabi.
> I have tried recruitment companies but not sure how many of these were valid sites.
> Im hoping that there are still bringing in expats to work in there great country.
> I am trying to recloate out there with my wife but just it slow and hard work.
> Surely there must be an easier
> 
> Many thanks
> Michael


I've been to Dubai a few times, but will only move for good in September, so I can't really answer most of your questions yet. I am sure there is an Irish community, we're everywhere . I had set up email alerts from the careers section of a few companies in the middle east that I wanted to work for. I wasn't looking for a move to Dubai specifically - I just saw a good job in the work area I wanted and applied directly to the company, not through a recruitment agency. The process was very slow - I'd say nearly 9 months between application and start date.

I think at this stage I must have read every thread on this forum looking for info on life in Dubai, almost every topic I thought off has already been covered. I suggest you do a search for "recruitment agency dubai" or "recruitment agency abu dhabi" and read through all the threads to see if you can get any tips or good contacts. Good luck!


----------



## bluefoam

michaelb007 said:


> Hi Basc
> 
> I see your origin been from Ireland.
> 
> How is living in Dubai.
> 
> Is there a lot of Irish out there.
> Is there an irish community or irish areas in UAE
> Can you recommened a way of gaining employment from Ireland to Dubai/Abu Dhabi.
> I have tried recruitment companies but not sure how many of these were valid sites.
> Im hoping that there are still bringing in expats to work in there great country.
> I am trying to recloate out there with my wife but just it slow and hard work.
> Surely there must be an easier
> 
> Many thanks
> Michael


Don't get hung up on the Irish thing. Dubai is a melting pot... Any of the Irish I knew before I arrived have been useless... I've been here about 6 months and generally hang out with a bunch of South Africans... If I wanted to surround myself with Irish I'd have stayed at home.


----------



## michaelb007

basc said:


> I've been to Dubai a few times, but will only move for good in September, so I can't really answer most of your questions yet. I am sure there is an Irish community, we're everywhere . I had set up email alerts from the careers section of a few companies in the middle east that I wanted to work for. I wasn't looking for a move to Dubai specifically - I just saw a good job in the work area I wanted and applied directly to the company, not through a recruitment agency. The process was very slow - I'd say nearly 9 months between application and start date.
> 
> I think at this stage I must have read every thread on this forum looking for info on life in Dubai, almost every topic I thought off has already been covered. I suggest you do a search for "recruitment agency dubai" or "recruitment agency abu dhabi" and read through all the threads to see if you can get any tips or good contacts. Good luck!


Many thanks

Best of luck!


----------



## Dubaibound

I work in a testing laboratory, I don't have a degree and have been offered:

12,000 AED Salary p/m
4,000 housing allowance p/m
1,400 car allowance p/m
Private medical care
+1 free flight home a year


Thoughts?


----------



## zaklaclasse

hello

as i posted before, we are still waiting for a contract to be sent since sunday.
They said that they are not used to make a contract with allowances on it, so it will take time and most important there is no beginning date on it.

i am wondering what is the matter wit that country, it has been 3 weeks now and only promises nothing more.
they are crying on the phone that my wife is the only employee they want blahblahblah and nothing happens.
We are prepared to leave in 5 days back to france, she has more serious offers there, too bad.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Dubaibound- said:


> I work in a testing laboratory, I don't have a degree and have been offered:
> 
> 12,000 AED Salary p/m
> 4,000 housing allowance p/m
> 1,400 car allowance p/m
> Private medical care
> +1 free flight home a year
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Is it just you or would you be coming with a family? Money is ok for a single person. Not lavish but you should do ok


----------



## Dubaibound

dizzyizzy said:


> Is it just you or would you be coming with a family? Money is ok for a single person. Not lavish but you should do ok


Yes its just me on my own.


----------



## dizzyizzy

zaklaclasse said:


> hello
> 
> as i posted before, we are still waiting for a contract to be sent since sunday.
> They said that they are not used to make a contract with allowances on it, so it will take time and most important there is no beginning date on it.
> 
> i am wondering what is the matter wit that country, it has been 3 weeks now and only promises nothing more.
> they are crying on the phone that my wife is the only employee they want blahblahblah and nothing happens.
> We are prepared to leave in 5 days back to france, she has more serious offers there, too bad.


Well if your wife is the only employee they want they they'd better hurry up, right? She might get another offer.... 

Don't give in and wait until they send the contract with allowances, probably they just want to see if you are desperate. And yes, many employers are like that. Lots of decent companies too but not uncommon to find some others that are not so serious.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Dubaibound- said:


> Yes its just me on my own.


Then you'll be fine  You may need to add 400~500 dhs per month to your car allowance to rent a small car (Yaris are 1800 per month I think, search on the forum), and 4000 dhs per month will get you a studio in JLT or something bigger in Discovery if you are willing to move there. Check Dubizzle.com to see how much rents are. You may want to chose a place to live that is close to your office. Do you know where your work is located?


----------



## zaklaclasse

dizzyizzy said:


> Well if your wife is the only employee they want they they'd better hurry up, right? She might get another offer....
> 
> Don't give in and wait until they send the contract with allowances, probably they just want to see if you are desperate. And yes, many employers are like that. Lots of decent companies too but not uncommon to find some others that are not so serious.



yes we will, but well have to renew the tourist visa, hope it's not like algeria here.


----------



## Dubaibound

dizzyizzy said:


> Then you'll be fine  You may need to add 400~500 dhs per month to your car allowance to rent a small car (Yaris are 1800 per month I think, search on the forum), and 4000 dhs per month will get you a studio in JLT or something bigger in Discovery if you are willing to move there. Check to see how much rents are. You may want to chose a place to live that is close to your office. Do you know where your work is located?



Err, I think Im going to buy a car around 100k AED, looking at a Chev camaro, My lab is in abu dhabi but will car share with a colleague for that.

What are interest rates on personnel loans?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Dubaibound- said:


> Err, I think Im going to buy a car around 100k AED, looking at a Chev camaro, My lab is in abu dhabi but will car share with a colleague for that.
> 
> What are interest rates on personnel loans?


Not sure, I think 5% but don't quote me on that.


----------



## pamela0810

Personal loan fixed interest rates at the moment range between 5% - 7% per annum.

If you use the reducing balance method, depending on your eligibility it is anywhere between 9.99% to 13.49% or so.


----------



## Dubaibound

pamela0810 said:


> Personal loan fixed interest rates at the moment range between 5% - 7% per annum.
> 
> If you use the reducing balance method, depending on your eligibility it is anywhere between 9.99% to 13.49% or so.


Reducing balance method?


----------



## pamela0810

Dubaibound- said:


> Reducing balance method?


...where your principle amount reduces each year and your annual interest is calculated on the reduced amount.


----------



## francois_bpm

What is the salary range for a server in a top dining restaurant?
Is it base + tips or base only?


----------



## ReggieDXB007

pamela0810 said:


> ...where your principle amount reduces each year and your annual interest is calculated on the reduced amount.


My understanding is that bank do not offer car loans on this basis - you pay interest on the full amount for the term of the loan. I'd be delighted if someone could point me to a bank that does use reducing balance.


----------



## Jammer

*Clarification*

This for clarification, there is no reduced amount method for car loans, the final car loan interest (3.5% - 5%) will be calculated based on the car purchase amount and will be fixed during tenure period. While Personal Loan could be in both methods ( Fixed Base Interest ) or ( Reduced Base Interest) as explained.


----------



## zaklaclasse

hello
We received yesterday evening the contract by email.There was no beginning date on it.
What is the law here in uae?
If we sign the contract and we'll have to wait for the working permit, does-it mean that the company until we got it is not related to us?

It is really a concern because in march she signed in France with a company from dubai and there was no beginning date also and nothing happened.


----------



## ReggieDXB007

The contract that is recognised by the Ministry of Labour is their conract, printed on what looks like recycled green paper with an English and Arabic translation. The commencement date stems from the date you get your residence visa.

To give you an example, for various reasons it took 6 months for my company to process my visa. These months have been lost so far as I am concerned.


----------



## zaklaclasse

damn i hope it's faster than that.


----------



## Houstonian

*Need help/Data Points for negotiation of Contract*

Folks - my apologies for making a new thread and not posting in the salaries discussion thread. I posted couple of times there but since there are multiple inquiries going on the same time my issue was never responded to 

I've a call scheduled on Friday with the compensation department to give me details about the TAX BENEFIT I'll get if I move to Dubai 

To give some background - I'm in Houston working in Audit department of a US company who plan to open an office in Jebel Ali Dubai and I've been offered the position of Accounting Manager (it will be no.2 position in the finance team). The opportunity is good, challenging and has good future growth prospects. My current salary in US is $85K gross and have been offered following for Dubai position;

Basic Salary - 17,500 AED or 210,000/year
Housing - 7,500 AED or 90,000/year 
Transport - 4,000 AED or 48,000/year
Schooling - Will be getting an allowance but don't know as of yet how much
Medical insurance - Included
Leave - 30 calender days
1 trip back to US for me and family in economy class (that's company policy)

After receiving this offer I told them that I was not expecting my base salary to be less than my current US base salary (85,000 x 3.65 = 310,000) but the response I'm getting is that I should look at basic salary + housing + transport allowance and then compare it to my US basic salary which comes to 348,000 AED and in addition since I'll be getting the TAX BENEFIT this is like a 30-40% increase for me. I'm arguing that Dubai has significantly higher cost of living as compared to Houston and have sent them rankings of both the cities from the online surveys. 

In terms of family we are 6 people, myself, spouse, kids (4 year and 1 year old) and my elderly parents who live with us. We don't spend lavishly and go out occasionally may be over the weekend to eat out. We plan to live some where close to JBR or Umm Suqeim and have looked at few 3 bedroom apartments and they are close to 130,000 AED. Of course my goal is to save some money if I make a move like this since I'll be moving for longer period of time. I've already stated the following;

Higher housing (no ownership as well), car prices, utilities costs in Dubai as compared to Houston and would appreciate if I can get some more input from folks here on some of the things that I can use for negotiating a higher package. I think I've stated the major details here. I'll appreciate all the help


----------



## ReggieDXB007

zaklaclasse said:


> damn i hope it's faster than that.


I hasten to add that it normally is a great deal faster - well-organised companies should have you settled within a week or so. There were specific circumstances in my case.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Houstonian said:


> Folks - my apologies for making a new thread and not posting in the salaries discussion thread. I posted couple of times there but since there are multiple inquiries going on the same time my issue was never responded to
> 
> I've a call scheduled on Friday with the compensation department to give me details about the TAX BENEFIT I'll get if I move to Dubai
> 
> To give some background - I'm in Houston working in Audit department of a US company who plan to open an office in Jebel Ali Dubai and I've been offered the position of Accounting Manager (it will be no.2 position in the finance team). The opportunity is good, challenging and has good future growth prospects. My current salary in US is $85K gross and have been offered following for Dubai position;
> 
> Basic Salary - 17,500 AED or 210,000/year
> Housing - 7,500 AED or 90,000/year
> Transport - 4,000 AED or 48,000/year
> Schooling - Will be getting an allowance but don't know as of yet how much
> Medical insurance - Included
> Leave - 30 calender days
> 1 trip back to US for me and family in economy class (that's company policy)
> 
> After receiving this offer I told them that I was not expecting my base salary to be less than my current US base salary (85,000 x 3.65 = 310,000) but the response I'm getting is that I should look at basic salary + housing + transport allowance and then compare it to my US basic salary which comes to 348,000 AED and in addition since I'll be getting the TAX BENEFIT this is like a 30-40% increase for me. I'm arguing that Dubai has significantly higher cost of living as compared to Houston and have sent them rankings of both the cities from the online surveys.
> 
> In terms of family we are 6 people, myself, spouse, kids (4 year and 1 year old) and my elderly parents who live with us. We don't spend lavishly and go out occasionally may be over the weekend to eat out. We plan to live some where close to JBR or Umm Suqeim and have looked at few 3 bedroom apartments and they are close to 130,000 AED. Of course my goal is to save some money if I make a move like this since I'll be moving for longer period of time. I've already stated the following;
> 
> Higher housing (no ownership as well), car prices, utilities costs in Dubai as compared to Houston and would appreciate if I can get some more input from folks here on some of the things that I can use for negotiating a higher package. I think I've stated the major details here. I'll appreciate all the help


Hi, 

Depends on your expectations but in my opinion is not a great offer.

Basic salary is low, housing on the low side too (you mention you want a 3 bed or villa and those are 120K at least in the areas you mention).

Schooling - they need to give you at last 30K per kid.

Your parents - have you checked if you can actually sponsor them to legally live here? I'm not too sure if that's possible.


----------



## Houstonian

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Depends on your expectations but in my opinion is not a great offer.
> 
> Basic salary is low, housing on the low side too (you mention you want a 3 bed or villa and those are 120K at least in the areas you mention).
> 
> Schooling - they need to give you at last 30K per kid.
> 
> Your parents - have you checked if you can actually sponsor them to legally live here? I'm not too sure if that's possible.


Thanks for responding, I understand that salary and housing is on the low side and that I need get decent schooling allowance and in order to debate that I'm looking for some valid and solid data points that I can use for the negotiation. As I said I've already mentioned the higher cost of living, etc. Are there any specific things I can mention when negotiating??

For parents visa yes I can sponsor them for a resident visa after paying 5,000 deposit and submitting an affidavit from US embassy.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Houstonian said:


> Thanks for responding, I understand that salary and housing is on the low side and that I need get decent schooling allowance and in order to debate that I'm looking for some valid and solid data points that I can use for the negotiation. As I said I've already mentioned the higher cost of living, etc. Are there any specific things I can mention when negotiating??
> 
> For parents visa yes I can sponsor them for a resident visa after paying 5,000 deposit and submitting an affidavit from US embassy.


Sorry I can't offer any further ideas. I guess you'll need to negotiate just in the same way you would do back home, except that you'll need to be more aggressive  What would you tell an employer back home if they were offering you a low salary? That's the same argument you'll need to apply here. You can also throw in the fact that you will need to furnish a full home (or ship all your personal belongings), are they paying for that?


----------



## dimkatsar

Recently i got an offer and i would like to have your opinion. I am 34, i am not married, no kids.
1.Basic Gross Salary of 18,089 AED/month
2.Medical insurance 
3.A repatriation Insurance covered by the company
4.End of service benefit of 1 month salary for each working year accordingly to the U.A.E Laws. 
5.Sick leave and an Annual leave of 22 working days.
As you can notice no allowances are provided at all, like house allowances,car allowances etc.

Would that be a good offer for me and my fiancee to live comfortable in Abu Dhabi?.
I am a network engineer, i currently live and work in Greece/Athens and i have 9yrs of experience in the telecomms and networking sector.Also i am certified with many certifications like ccna,ccsp,bsci,bcmsn,mcp,huawei.

Is that salary good enouph for an engineer with these qualifications?.
Thank you and i will be waiting for your answer soon!


----------



## basc

Houstonian said:


> Basic Salary - 17,500 AED or 210,000/year
> Housing - 7,500 AED or 90,000/year
> Transport - 4,000 AED or 48,000/year
> Schooling - Will be getting an allowance but don't know as of yet how much
> Medical insurance - Included
> Leave - 30 calender days
> 1 trip back to US for me and family in economy class (that's company policy)
> 
> ....
> 
> In terms of family we are 6 people, myself, spouse, kids (4 year and 1 year old) and my elderly parents who live with us.
> 
> ....


Just a few questions - does your company pay for medical insurance for all your family, including your parents? Some offers (incl mine) only have medical for the employee who has to pay extra for wife and kids - dependent parents I don't know about.

Same question for the flights home - does it include your parents?

If not, then that will be added expenses you can use as a negotiating tactic.


----------



## Houstonian

basc said:


> Just a few questions - does your company pay for medical insurance for all your family, including your parents? Some offers (incl mine) only have medical for the employee who has to pay extra for wife and kids - dependent parents I don't know about.
> 
> Same question for the flights home - does it include your parents?
> 
> If not, then that will be added expenses you can use as a negotiating tactic.


Medical insurance will be for myself, spouse and kids not for parents. Same goes for the airfare as well. 

dizzyizzy - yes they will pay for all the relocation costs and I believe I'll also get $6,000 for some relocation expenses as well.


----------



## ReggieDXB007

dimkatsar said:


> Recently i got an offer and i would like to have your opinion. I am 34, i am not married, no kids.
> 1.Basic Gross Salary of 18,089 AED/month
> 2.Medical insurance
> 3.A repatriation Insurance covered by the company
> 4.End of service benefit of 1 month salary for each working year accordingly to the U.A.E Laws.
> 5.Sick leave and an Annual leave of 22 working days.
> As you can notice no allowances are provided at all, like house allowances,car allowances etc.
> 
> Would that be a good offer for me and my fiancee to live comfortable in Abu Dhabi?.
> I am a network engineer, i currently live and work in Greece/Athens and i have 9yrs of experience in the telecomms and networking sector.Also i am certified with many certifications like ccna,ccsp,bsci,bcmsn,mcp,huawei.
> 
> Is that salary good enouph for an engineer with these qualifications?.
> Thank you and i will be waiting for your answer soon!


Hi Dimitri,

I think that you'll struggle as I know that housing is more expensive in Abu Dhabi than in Dubai, so you'd need to budget something like AED 8-10,000 per month for rent. Of course I imagine that your fiancee would also work and therefore you'd be likely to count on two incomes.

This is not my field but I suspect salaries in this industry tend to be on the low side unless you can prove relevant 1st world experience and they have a demanding position.

Incidentally, last night I met someone with a small startup in Dubai who is looking for a network engineer although I think they'd want them to focus more on business development. PM me if it sounds interesting. No idea as to package.

Cheers


----------



## dimkatsar

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Hi Dimitri,
> 
> I think that you'll struggle as I know that housing is more expensive in Abu Dhabi than in Dubai, so you'd need to budget something like AED 8-10,000 per month for rent. Of course I imagine that your fiancee would also work and therefore you'd be likely to count on two incomes.
> 
> This is not my field but I suspect salaries in this industry tend to be on the low side unless you can prove relevant 1st world experience and they have a demanding position.
> 
> Incidentally, last night I met someone with a small startup in Dubai who is looking for a network engineer although I think they'd want them to focus more on business development. PM me if it sounds interesting. No idea as to package.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you kindly for your help.Well i would be interested in that company you suggest me.Could you give some more info?.To where i could send my cv?.
Also could you suggest me some good web sites for job hunting in UAE?.
Thanx again!


----------



## AUSmate

Hello

I came to Dubai for an interview with a fir bit of research. The company has declined a role in Dubai but has offered a role of Country Manager for Qatar. They role requires me to start the business from scratch and need to reply in a week.
can anyone provide any comparison tips between Dubai and Qatar is terms of cost of living, school and entertainment options.

cheers


----------



## ReggieDXB007

dimkatsar said:


> Thank you kindly for your help.Well i would be interested in that company you suggest me.Could you give some more info?.To where i could send my cv?.
> Also could you suggest me some good web sites for job hunting in UAE?.
> Thanx again!


Hi there - I've sent you a PM (Private Message) with more info - let me know if you can't read it.

As for companies, there's a sticky that has a list of agencies - I cna't really advise on them as I've never used any.

Cheers


----------



## urban_wonderer

*move from doha to dubai?*

Hello

I am considering a move to Dubai with my family and 2 kids. I have been offered a salary of 45,000AED per month which includes 50% education allowance. 

Will we be able to live comfortably on his salary ie. be able to go out occassionally, travel, save money compared to Doha. 

Is dubai cheaper or more expensive?

Thank you for your response.


----------



## dimkatsar

urban_wonderer said:


> Hello
> 
> I am considering a move to Dubai with my family and 2 kids. I have been offered a salary of 45,000AED per month which includes 50% education allowance.
> 
> Will we be able to live comfortably on his salary ie. be able to go out occassionally, travel, save money compared to Doha.
> 
> Is dubai cheaper or more expensive?
> 
> Thank you for your response.


if you dont mind , what kind of job they offer you?


----------



## urban_wonderer

dimkatsar said:


> if you dont mind , what kind of job they offer you?


Its within the development industry for a senior regional role


----------



## dimkatsar

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Hi there - I've sent you a PM (Private Message) with more info - let me know if you can't read it.
> 
> As for companies, there's a sticky that has a list of agencies - I cna't really advise on them as I've never used any.
> 
> Cheers


no , i cant read it actually.


----------



## gracie_23

Hi all,

Quick question... I am moving over in August. I do not have to pay any accommodation fees but will be paying utilities in a small apartment, food and rink and socializing money (probably going out for drinks 2-3 nights per week and food 2 nights).

Any suggestions on how far 31k AED will get me (as this is the amount I'll have until I begin earning my wage..!)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jammer

urban_wonderer said:


> Hello
> 
> I am considering a move to Dubai with my family and 2 kids. I have been offered a salary of 45,000AED per month which includes 50% education allowance.
> 
> Will we be able to live comfortably on his salary ie. be able to go out occassionally, travel, save money compared to Doha.
> 
> Is dubai cheaper or more expensive?
> 
> Thank you for your response.


Hi, well you can find the following average costs of Dubai:-
_Accomodation (2 BR): 75k - 100k per annum
School: 30k - 35k per annum per kid
Car rental: 2000 per month
Electricity & Water: 500 per month
Air Conditioning: 700 - 1000 per moth (But some areas offering free chiller as TECOM buildings)
Medical insurance you should check whether its offered for the entire family or only the employee_
Hope the above breakdown help you with your concern. 
Good luck


----------



## Jynxgirl

gracie_23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question... I am moving over in August. I do not have to pay any accommodation fees but will be paying utilities in a small apartment, food and rink and socializing money (probably going out for drinks 2-3 nights per week and food 2 nights).
> 
> Any suggestions on how far 31k AED will get me (as this is the amount I'll have until I begin earning my wage..!)
> 
> Thanks so much!


How long will it take for you to earn your wage? For a whole lot of people, 31k is more then they make in a year and they do fine.


----------



## gracie_23

Jynxgirl said:


> How long will it take for you to earn your wage? For a whole lot of people, 31k is more then they make in a year and they do fine.


People only make 31k AED a year..?? Seems I'm being way over anxious then!! I thought this would be around 1-2 months wages. It will be around 2 months until my income is regular enough to rely on.

Thanks for the reply!!!


----------



## edthehedgehog

hi guys ... I'm a lawyer looking to move to dubai in a very senior in-house role (head of legal) ...
the package I've been offered amounts to about 70k (AED) a month (a mix of cash, accomodation allowance, car allowance, club allowance, maid allowance) the company will also pay for education for up to 3 kids and about 25k (AED) in DEWA fees annually ... from what I am reading here it's a pretty good package ... I live a pretty decent life in London with a wife and 1 kid ... what sort of standard of living am I looking at? (we want to have a decent time in dubai (wife likes shopping), travel the region and save some decent money too) 

don't mean to sound fresh, but any indication also on whether I'm being sold short for that sort of job/responsibility would be gratefully received.


----------



## Jynxgirl

gracie_23 said:


> People only make 31k AED a year..?? Seems I'm being way over anxious then!! I thought this would be around 1-2 months wages. It will be around 2 months until my income is regular enough to rely on.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!!!


Like 60% of the population makes it on under 2000 a month... 

I am sure you CAN manage to make it two months on 31k but if you will be able to is another story. You could easily blow through the 31k in a month.


----------



## dizzyizzy

edthehedgehog said:


> hi guys ... I'm a lawyer looking to move to dubai in a very senior in-house role (head of legal) ...
> the package I've been offered amounts to about 70k (AED) a month (a mix of cash, accomodation allowance, car allowance, club allowance, maid allowance) the company will also pay for education for up to 3 kids and about 25k (AED) in DEWA fees annually ... from what I am reading here it's a pretty good package ... I live a pretty decent life in London with a wife and 1 kid ... what sort of standard of living am I looking at? (we want to have a decent time in dubai (wife likes shopping), travel the region and save some decent money too)
> 
> don't mean to sound fresh, but any indication also on whether I'm being sold short for that sort of job/responsibility would be gratefully received.


Yes that is a very good package indeed  You should be able to afford the fancy villa, nice cars, hire a maid or nanny, and do lots of shopping  No clue as if the money is fair for your role as I don't know now much that type of position pays, but you'll live fine, yes. More than fine, actually!


----------



## Kawasutra

edthehedgehog said:


> hi guys ... I'm a lawyer looking to move to dubai in a very senior in-house role (head of legal) ...
> the package I've been offered amounts to about 70k (AED) a month (a mix of cash, accomodation allowance, car allowance, club allowance, maid allowance) the company will also pay for education for up to 3 kids and about 25k (AED) in DEWA fees annually ... from what I am reading here it's a pretty good package ... I live a pretty decent life in London with a wife and 1 kid ... what sort of standard of living am I looking at? (we want to have a decent time in dubai (wife likes shopping), travel the region and save some decent money too)
> 
> don't mean to sound fresh, but any indication also on whether I'm being sold short for that sort of job/responsibility would be gratefully received.


Seems a bit on the low side. From the lawyers that I know they are paid around 90-110k/month, but they are very specialised.


----------



## urban_wonderer

Jammer said:


> Hi, well you can find the following average costs of Dubai:-
> _Accomodation (2 BR): 75k - 100k per annum
> School: 30k - 35k per annum per kid
> Car rental: 2000 per month
> Electricity & Water: 500 per month
> Air Conditioning: 700 - 1000 per moth (But some areas offering free chiller as TECOM buildings)
> Medical insurance you should check whether its offered for the entire family or only the employee_
> Hope the above breakdown help you with your concern.
> Good luck


Thanks for that.
Is accommodation mainly apartments in Dubai? how much would a 3 bed apartment be or a villa?
also for 2000 per month what sort of car would that be?


----------



## urban_wonderer

Jammer said:


> Hi, well you can find the following average costs of Dubai:-
> _Accomodation (2 BR): 75k - 100k per annum
> School: 30k - 35k per annum per kid
> Car rental: 2000 per month
> Electricity & Water: 500 per month
> Air Conditioning: 700 - 1000 per moth (But some areas offering free chiller as TECOM buildings)
> Medical insurance you should check whether its offered for the entire family or only the employee_
> Hope the above breakdown help you with your concern.
> Good luck


Thanks for that.
Is accommodation mainly apartments in Dubai? how much would a 3 bed apartment be or a villa?
also for 2000 per month what sort of car would that be?


----------



## dizzyizzy

urban_wonderer said:


> Thanks for that.
> Is accommodation mainly apartments in Dubai? how much would a 3 bed apartment be or a villa?
> also for 2000 per month what sort of car would that be?


Check Dubizzle for rental prices.

Also if you check the classifieds section on the forum you may find details for real estate agents that can help you on your search and give you more indication of areas, what's available and how much.


----------



## NYC4Life

I wanted advice on how to go about finding a job for my spouse. We are both relocating from New York. She is in the public health area. If she tries finding a job after we are on the ground there, would she get paid as per western standards? We have been trying go find something from here, but online job sites in UAE seem rather useless and don't have a lot of relevant listings. Thanks.


----------



## mavzor

Talk to hospitals direct. Make sure you talk to the right people. Don't expect the receptionist or doc to help. Ensure you reach someone in HR who can ACT on you.

Yes you can find work on the ground.


----------



## AUSmate

Hello

has anyone on this forum moved from Doha to Dubai or vice versa ?

Bill


----------



## Rhineheart

*Banking Roles*

Hello I am new to this site and am hoping to get some specific advice. I am a financial advisor/wealth manager in Ireland and am considering moving to Dubai with my wife and three children(4, 2 & 1). To be frank I am only considering it as I have heard that you can have a good standard of living whilst at the same time save money. My ideal scenario would be to make enough money over a 5 to 10 year period to clear some mortgage debt at home. I currently have a net income in Ireland of 350,000AED. 

I have been researching the types of roles that I would be suitable for and they seem to be between the likes of the commission only type companies such De Veres, Globaleye etc or the large internationals banks like HSBC or Barclays Wealth. To be honest I would only consider moving for one of the international banks. Both of the banks above have positions that I would interested in and ones that I think that I would be considered for. Before I go through the process of making enquiries and applying for them I want to have realistic expectations. It is a huge decision to make and I want to make sure it is the right one. I would appreciate any advice from people that have worked, are working, or know anything about working for Barclays Wealth or HSBC in a wealth management/private banking role.

Specifically I would like to know what the total salary expectation would be(basic, bonus, housing allowance, education, flights, relocation). I have been working as a wealth manager for 10 years both for large banks as well as a smaller boutique brokerages. I know that I may be a bit ahead of myself but I want to gather as much information before I do anything. I have discussed this with my wife and she is on board but only if we can make decent money to justify the move away from family and friends. I am making a good living here in Ireland but with the way the economy has gone here and with the large personal debts I have, doing something radical where I can make and save money for a number of years while the kids are young is an option that we are strongly considering.

I look forward to hearing any advice that you can provide. Thanks in advance.

PS It's not all about the money. The waether and a nice place to bring up children are factors we also considered. We went on a holiday to Dubai about 6 years ago and really liked the place. Our trip coincided with the Dubai Sevens which was great.


----------



## mr_ap

Hi there, 

I'm new to this forum and am weighing up a potential job offer in Dubai. I am a 23 year old graduate who studied real estate at university and have had a fair amount of experience in commercial property consultancy prior to now. Can anyone shed any light on average graduate wages/packages in dubai in this sector?

thanks in advance.


----------



## mindxb

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Hi folks, recently i was in Dubai looking for jobs.....i have got an appointment letter from one of the companies.......they are not paying me any relocation allowance......is that something which is not mandatory? Also they are not providing me with fuel allowance.....i have tried negotiating but to no avail. Decision needs to be made soon. What do you think is an estimated monthly expense if i need to go out 8 times a month....play a bit of golf.....squash and also join a gym!
> Thanks


Get used to it! The days of getting things paid for are over... it's an all-in-one salary now.

If you take the job in Dubai, you are classed as local hire. Getting it from your country of residence may help. Paying relocation fees are definitely not madatory.

Good luck... and remember, although life is fun here - you need money to enjoy it.


----------



## mindxb

mr_ap said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am weighing up a potential job offer in Dubai. I am a 23 year old graduate who studied real estate at university and have had a fair amount of experience in commercial property consultancy prior to now. Can anyone shed any light on average graduate wages/packages in dubai in this sector?
> 
> thanks in advance.


Everyone is a graduate... job postings ask for a masters to work on reception sometimes! There's no real rhyme or reason. The real estate market took a bashing when everyone came here to milk the country and flip properties... it's a far different prospect now.

If you have real skills, get into a proper career, or you'll probably end up on commission only or a very low basic. The days of making millions of dirhams per week are definitely over.

Good luck


----------



## Sydneee

*Please URGENT help needed to accept package*

Hi All - could really do with some help to make the decision to move from Ireland to Dubai. Been working for a large multinational for 10 years. I'm a middle income earner, so would be on 52,000 EUR in Ireland. I asked my company to relocate to Dubai as me and my husband have had enough here. 
Anyway long story short, after a few months twoing and throwing with my company, they've agreed. But instead of them converting my base salary to AED base, they asked the local office to prepare a local contract as per my peers over there. Fair enough!! My goal is actually to work for the Dubai office anyway as I've nowhere to go for the one in Ireland (I may be actually answering my own question as I write that). So package is : - 

Basic - 180,000 AED per year
Housing - 64,800 p/y
Supplementary housing - 11,000 p/y
Transportation - 12,000 p/y
Relocation - 22,500 p/y

While I'm happy with that....I have 2 kids (15 mths and 3) and my husband won't have a job when we first move there. I asked about schooling and it's not on offer for my level (got 1 more to get up). Can we survive the first few months on this until (hopefully) my husband gets a job? Bearing in mind that we will have approx. 6,000 AED per month creche fees coming out of that as I'll need to send them for half a day so that my husband can set up the house and look for a job.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Elphaba

Sydneee said:


> Hi All - could really do with some help to make the decision to move from Ireland to Dubai. Been working for a large multinational for 10 years. I'm a middle income earner, so would be on 52,000 EUR in Ireland. I asked my company to relocate to Dubai as me and my husband have had enough here.
> Anyway long story short, after a few months twoing and throwing with my company, they've agreed. But instead of them converting my base salary to AED base, they asked the local office to prepare a local contract as per my peers over there. Fair enough!! My goal is actually to work for the Dubai office anyway as I've nowhere to go for the one in Ireland (I may be actually answering my own question as I write that). So package is : -
> 
> Basic - 180,000 AED per year
> Housing - 64,800 p/y
> Supplementary housing - 11,000 p/y
> Transportation - 12,000 p/y
> Relocation - 22,500 p/y
> 
> While I'm happy with that....I have 2 kids (15 mths and 3) and my husband won't have a job when we first move there. I asked about schooling and it's not on offer for my level (got 1 more to get up). Can we survive the first few months on this until (hopefully) my husband gets a job? Bearing in mind that we will have approx. 6,000 AED per month creche fees coming out of that as I'll need to send them for half a day so that my husband can set up the house and look for a job.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


AED 75k is not a big housing allowance and to provide decent accommodation for a family of four you'll need to add to it. AED 75k may get you an apartment. You also need to know if it's paid to you upfront or apportioned monthly, as most rents are still payable at least quarterly or half-yearly.

No school fees allowance? Schooling is expensive and you need it in the employment contract from outset. With a salary of just AED 15,000 pm you won't be able to afford two sets of school fees. Children here tend to start p/t at age three.

AED 1,000 per month is not enough to hire/lease a decent car either.

If this package is to support two adult plus two children you really won't have much left over if you are used to a comfortable lifestyle. You need to have a read through some other threads/posts on here to see what things cost in Dubai.

-


----------



## Elphaba

Rhineheart said:


> Hello I am new to this site and am hoping to get some specific advice. I am a financial advisor/wealth manager in Ireland and am considering moving to Dubai with my wife and three children(4, 2 & 1). To be frank I am only considering it as I have heard that you can have a good standard of living whilst at the same time save money. My ideal scenario would be to make enough money over a 5 to 10 year period to clear some mortgage debt at home. I currently have a net income in Ireland of 350,000AED.
> 
> I have been researching the types of roles that I would be suitable for and they seem to be between the likes of the commission only type companies such De Veres, Globaleye etc or the large internationals banks like HSBC or Barclays Wealth. To be honest I would only consider moving for one of the international banks. Both of the banks above have positions that I would interested in and ones that I think that I would be considered for. Before I go through the process of making enquiries and applying for them I want to have realistic expectations. It is a huge decision to make and I want to make sure it is the right one. I would appreciate any advice from people that have worked, are working, or know anything about working for Barclays Wealth or HSBC in a wealth management/private banking role.
> 
> Specifically I would like to know what the total salary expectation would be(basic, bonus, housing allowance, education, flights, relocation). I have been working as a wealth manager for 10 years both for large banks as well as a smaller boutique brokerages. I know that I may be a bit ahead of myself but I want to gather as much information before I do anything. I have discussed this with my wife and she is on board but only if we can make decent money to justify the move away from family and friends. I am making a good living here in Ireland but with the way the economy has gone here and with the large personal debts I have, doing something radical where I can make and save money for a number of years while the kids are young is an option that we are strongly considering.
> 
> I look forward to hearing any advice that you can provide. Thanks in advance.
> 
> PS It's not all about the money. The waether and a nice place to bring up children are factors we also considered. We went on a holiday to Dubai about 6 years ago and really liked the place. Our trip coincided with the Dubai Sevens which was great.



Avoid the so-called adviser you have mentioned like the proverbial plague. Unless you get a salaried role with a bank and they are not IFAs as we know them, IFA roles in the UAE are not salaried. A good income can be made, but it's much harder than many people think. There is a lot of competition (although much of it of dubious quality).

Living in Dubai is very different from being here on holiday.  It is costly and with three children your overheads would be high (rent + school fees). 

If you are highly qualified, experienced and able to obtain your own clients, then and only then should you consider a move. You should also have money to fund yourself for six months, as whilst advances may be available they have to be repaid. If you can tick all those boxes, then you might want to PM me.


----------



## basc

Sydneee said:


> Basic - 180,000 AED per year
> Housing - 64,800 p/y
> Supplementary housing - 11,000 p/y
> Transportation - 12,000 p/y
> Relocation - 22,500 p/y


You're being shortchanged on the housing front - I get twice that and I am a single guy. Also, school fees are part of my job offer ! .... it's good to have everything written into the contract from the beginning, in case the single situation changes I guess!

Also, have you already negotiated - is this their 2nd or 3rd offer? If not, I suggest you go back for more.


----------



## Face1981

AUSmate said:


> Hello
> 
> has anyone on this forum moved from Doha to Dubai or vice versa ?
> 
> Bill


No one would ever chose to give up Dubai for Doha willingly :ranger:


----------



## don1977

Hi everyone.
I have read through the thread, trying to figure out if my offer is alright. hard to tell though, feel I am getting a bit fleeced by getting no accomodation or car.
I am single, 34, would flat share if available.
The offer:


Salary:
•	Monthly tax free salary from AED 18,000. * / ** This is depending on the profile and experience of the candidate. 
* 60% of total salary is considered as notional salary for end of service (not sure what this is all about?)

**No additional housing or car / car running costs provided. 

Benefits: 
•	Monthly incentives as per company policy
•	Private medical insurance
•	Annual economy flight tickets for self and spouse and upto 3 children to home country. 
•	22 working days annual leave
•	End of service gratuity. 
•	Laptop and Blackberry. 

Relocation Assistance
•	Relocation allowance.
•	Accommodation including breakfast for upto 2 weeks. 

I would appreciate any thoughts....
Don


----------



## Lenochka

basc,
take Elphaba's comments very seriously 

you will struggle with this package ! housing is nowhere what you should get and the school fees will kill you.

accepting that package will put you into the group which sings every month the famous tune 

"my oh my, why is there always so much month left at the end of my money" 

Good luck !


----------



## basc

Lenochka said:


> basc,
> take Elphaba's comments very seriously
> 
> you will struggle with this package ! housing is nowhere what you should get and the school fees will kill you.
> 
> accepting that package will put you into the group which sings every month the famous tune
> 
> "my oh my, why is there always so much month left at the end of my money"
> 
> Good luck !


I think you meant to direct your response to "Sydneee" - this is her package, I was just giving my opinion on it (that she needed to negotiate and definitely get more housing money).


----------



## Lenochka

basc said:


> I think you meant to direct your response to "Sydneee" - this is her package, I was just giving my opinion on it (that she needed to negotiate and definitely get more housing money).



OOPS, sorry....."fingers quicker than my brain" 

Have a great weekend anyway
L.


----------



## mindxb

don1977 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have read through the thread, trying to figure out if my offer is alright. hard to tell though, feel I am getting a bit fleeced by getting no accomodation or car.
> I am single, 34, would flat share if available.
> The offer:
> 
> 
> Salary:
> •	Monthly tax free salary from AED 18,000. * / ** This is depending on the profile and experience of the candidate.
> * 60% of total salary is considered as notional salary for end of service (not sure what this is all about?)
> 
> **No additional housing or car / car running costs provided.
> 
> Benefits:
> •	Monthly incentives as per company policy
> •	Private medical insurance
> •	Annual economy flight tickets for self and spouse and upto 3 children to home country.
> •	22 working days annual leave
> •	End of service gratuity.
> •	Laptop and Blackberry.
> 
> Relocation Assistance
> •	Relocation allowance.
> •	Accommodation including breakfast for upto 2 weeks.
> 
> I would appreciate any thoughts....
> Don



Not sure exactly what it is you do for a living. Accommodation is rarely given in a package now - it's normally an all-in-package i.e. one salary - do what you like with it. Cars are sometimes given if the job requires being in many different sites.


----------



## mindxb

NYC4Life said:


> I wanted advice on how to go about finding a job for my spouse. We are both relocating from New York. She is in the public health area. If she tries finding a job after we are on the ground there, would she get paid as per western standards? We have been trying go find something from here, but online job sites in UAE seem rather useless and don't have a lot of relevant listings. Thanks.


Firstly, why are you moving com NYC to Dubai?? Hope it's an opportunity not to be missed 
Public Health - not sure exactly what type of job you mean. Administration or working directly I'm healthcare... normally the difference between being hired abroad or being local hire is that you don't get the added extras likes flights etc - but if they're already included in your package, it shouldn't matter. On the whole, don't think it's well paid. My friend was a sister in the uk - here it's too badly paid to consider and philippinos are preferred. 

Hope that helps in some way


----------



## mr_ap

hi all,

have been offered the following..

9300 AED salary per month
4000 AED housing per month
1700 AED car allowance per month
Private Medical insurance
Flight home 
1st months accommodation provided

I am single, 23 and the position would be at a commercial real estate consultancy training to be a chartered surveyor. The wage is a lot more than what I earn in my current position doing a similar thing and is a little more than what I would expect to get if I were to get a similar role on a graduate scheme say in London. 

Any thoughts or advice would be great.

cheers.


----------



## westwopa

So all what level would this be considered as in Dubai, as a married Brit with no kids, working in the oil and gas sector?

~27k AED PM

Car Allowance USD 750 monthly

Housing Allowance currently approx USD 3,333 monthly 

Utilities allowance USD 500 monthly

Schooling for children over 4 – USD 10,000 per year/ per child

Medical cover for all family

1 flight home per year for family

+ Relocation expenses


----------



## usa2dubai

Hi
How good is this package in Dubai:

Basic salary. 20 k AED / month
Housing 96k AED / year 
30000 AED relocation
Kids schools 80 k AED / year
Annual tickets for family
Health insurance for family

Qualification. PhD - Engineering


----------



## Elphaba

To posters aking about their job offers, I suggest you have a read through other posts and the relevant responses on this thread as well as the info in this one:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fo-about-dubai-uae-updated-august-2010-a.html

Most of the questions have been asked before and in most cases it should be easy enough to work out if your package is sufficient. With so many similar requests it is unlikely that experienced posters will have the time or inclination to answer every single question and in most cases the answers are already on these threads.

Of course we want to help, but you have to help yourselves too. Do that first and then ask us if your situation is different.

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

usa2dubai said:


> Hi
> How good is this package in Dubai:
> 
> Basic salary. 20 k AED / month
> Housing 96k AED / year
> 30000 AED relocation
> Kids schools 80 k AED / year
> Annual tickets for family
> Health insurance for family
> 
> Qualification. PhD - Engineering


You have an engineering phd and you are thinking about taking 20k a month????? I have friends who are just graduates with a masters making 90k$/330dirh yearly (or 27kdirh monthly) in the usa. 

That package to me seems HORRIBLE for someone with a masters in engineering, let alone a phd.


----------



## Kawasutra

usa2dubai said:


> Hi
> How good is this package in Dubai:
> 
> Basic salary. 20 k AED / month
> Housing 96k AED / year
> 30000 AED relocation
> Kids schools 80 k AED / year
> Annual tickets for family
> Health insurance for family
> 
> Qualification. PhD - Engineering


That`s a clear evidence that the good times are over, or the employer
is totally out of mind...


----------



## iwannamove

*IT Salaries*

Hi Expats -
I'm looking for IT roles in Dubai. I've looked around the forums and due to the massive array of salaries and packages posted I can't find one for Senior IT roles.

I graduated in 2003 and have been working in IT since giving me almost 8 years of experience.

I am married and have 1 child and my work is more technical than consultancy.

My wife would work eventually but not immediately.

Has anyone recently been offered anything in Dubai as a Senior IT person?

Also, as someone already said, the job postings on a lot of the websites appear to show a salary a lot lower than whats being posted here. so would be really happy if someone could point me in the right direction or get me a contact.

I know about Dubai (go there twice a year) and was actually offered 2 jobs in 2009 at the time of the credit crunch. Salary was a little low plus the recession so these were declined. 1 Financial company in AD and 1 private company in Dubai.

Please help guys and girls!!!


----------



## Leo123

*Salary at a Private school Abu DHabi*

Hi 

I have been offered a job at a private school teaching KG in Abu DHabi 
I would love any advice regarding the package they are offering 

2 year contract
11500 AED a month 
2 bedroom furnished brand new apartment 10 min from the school
flights to Abu Dhabi, one flight home in the first year and a flight home when the contract ends
Medical 
Visa
1000 AED for excess baggage 
21 each year for gratuity so total 42 after two years

also if I do not stay for the full two years I am required to pay back visa cost, flight and 6000 AED. Is this common in these types of work contract?

Any help would be great!


----------



## mindxb

Your gratuity is not normally twice your salary... more like a percentage or equivalent of basic - so I'd re-check that if I were you. 11,500 a little low - but then I'm comparing to Dubai. Would have thought more like 14,000. Check if your bills are being covered to, or just the rent. The more things your company takes care of, the more of that 11,500 you're going to see. You have to weigh everything up. 

Good luck


----------



## Leo123

mindxb said:


> Your gratuity is not normally twice your salary... more like a percentage or equivalent of basic - so I'd re-check that if I were you. 11,500 a little low - but then I'm comparing to Dubai. Would have thought more like 14,000. Check if your bills are being covered to, or just the rent. The more things your company takes care of, the more of that 11,500 you're going to see. You have to weigh everything up.
> 
> Good luck



The gratuity is 21 days each year, i forgot to add the word days oops 

After reading through a few posts I also thought the salary was a little low!

Im in the process of trying to negotiate the salary so fingers crossed

Thanks for replying so soon to my post.


----------



## usa2dubai

Hi

You guys made me feel sad. I am new here and don't have any idea of how much my qualification worth in Dubai.
I make 100k in the US but hardly saving anything due to house rent and taxes. I compared and thought I would be able to save in Dubai if the house is covered,
My question is how much should I ask for and how much I need monthly expenses given the school fees and home rent are covered?


----------



## basc

usa2dubai said:


> Hi
> 
> You guys made me feel sad. I am new here and don't have any idea of how much my qualification worth in Dubai.
> I make 100k in the US but hardly saving anything due to house rent and taxes. I compared and thought I would be able to save in Dubai if the house is covered,
> My question is how much should I ask for and how much I need monthly expenses given the school fees and home rent are covered?


What is the job title? Have you tried the salary guides on (for example) Jobs in the Gulf and the Middle East | Dubai Jobs, UAE Jobs, Saudi Jobs, Qatar Jobs | Bayt.com to get ideas on salary rates?


----------



## mindxb

Don't be sad about these comments. I honestly don't know anyone who earns over 150,000 dhs doing anything. You do have to way up the package as a whole. Schooling ranges from 30-50,000 per year, housing 2 bed 100,000+ somewhere decent, 3 bed min of 120,000.

Hope that helps


----------



## Rhineheart

Elphaba said:


> Avoid the so-called adviser you have mentioned like the proverbial plague. Unless you get a salaried role with a bank and they are not IFAs as we know them, IFA roles in the UAE are not salaried. A good income can be made, but it's much harder than many people think. There is a lot of competition (although much of it of dubious quality).
> 
> Living in Dubai is very different from being here on holiday.  It is costly and with three children your overheads would be high (rent + school fees).
> 
> If you are highly qualified, experienced and able to obtain your own clients, then and only then should you consider a move. You should also have money to fund yourself for six months, as whilst advances may be available they have to be repaid. If you can tick all those boxes, then you might want to PM me.


Hi Elphaba,

Thank you for your advice. If you wouldn't mind I would love to PM to with some more queries. From what I have seen on the site I need to have 5 postings before I can do this. I assume that if I reply to your post three more times that I should be able to PM you?

Thanks


----------



## Greeneyessyd

*Advice on salary*

Hi all
Is 12000AED a month good for teaching in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## DubaiATC

Have you done any research whatsoever on average teacher salaries in the UAE??


----------



## martinaorourke

*Personal Assistant Job*

Hi guys,

I've managed to get a job as a Personal Assistant in a large international company here in Dubai. I will be supporting 2 Directors and the salary they are offering is 10,000 plus medical cover + of course visa (no annual ticket either) 

Am I getting a raw deal do ya reckon .....

:juggle:


----------



## Xtina_5

My husband has been offered a job in Dubai with a salary of £40,000 plus bonuses, schooling for kids, house, private healthcare, yearly flight home. Not really knowing the cost of living in Dubai do you think this is a good deal that will enable us to save money?


----------



## Dozza

martinaorourke said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've managed to get a job as a Personal Assistant in a large international company here in Dubai. I will be supporting 2 Directors and the salary they are offering is 10,000 plus medical cover + of course visa (no annual ticket either)
> 
> Am I getting a raw deal do ya reckon .....
> 
> :juggle:


If they are providing you with accomodation - then it would be a workable salary, if not you 80% of this salary would be gone just on housing costs


----------



## Dozza

Xtina_5 said:


> My husband has been offered a job in Dubai with a salary of £40,000 plus bonuses, schooling for kids, house, private healthcare, yearly flight home. Not really knowing the cost of living in Dubai do you think this is a good deal that will enable us to save money?


In short....Yes!


----------



## martinaorourke

Thanks, 
No, not offering any accommodation, already have a place here but that's what i'm thinking as well, I like my luxurys a little to much - accom will cost roughly 5-6000 per month, left with very little, will have to barter me thinks ... worth a try!


----------



## martinaorourke

Agree!! Any jobs going there


----------



## Gavtek

£40k a year isn't that good if you've got a family assuming you're planning to save a lot of money. That's AED 20k per month, once you add on car loan, maid, groceries, outings, etc, it does tend to add up, especially if you have to pay the utility bills too. 

Electricty, water, air con in a family sized villa plus reasonably fast internet, TV package, etc could easily account for 10% of the salary.


----------



## Jynxgirl

usa2dubai said:


> Hi
> 
> You guys made me feel sad. I am new here and don't have any idea of how much my qualification worth in Dubai.
> I make 100k in the US but hardly saving anything due to house rent and taxes. I compared and thought I would be able to save in Dubai if the house is covered,
> My question is how much should I ask for and how much I need monthly expenses given the school fees and home rent are covered?


The housing was low for trying to live in a villa and you had 30k as your schooling. You will have to top up most likely for a villa plus you are going to have 2000 to 3000dir a month in utilities. Schooling is 32k for first year o two, then goes up a few thousand each year, for average schools. You will need to top up this was well. NM - WENT BACK AND LOOKED AND YOU HAVE 80K... SO THE SCHOOLING SHOULD BE COVERED IF YOU ONLY HAVE TWO KIDS. 

On that salary you would hardly save anything here as well, and be stuck in a middle eastern country, not around family and friends.


----------



## Jynxgirl

11.5 TO 12K is the average salary for a teacher. Some will pay you a little more but not much. Teachers overall do not live a glamorous lifestyle here but then, do they anywhere???


----------



## Greeneyessyd

Jynxgirl said:


> 11.5 TO 12K is the average salary for a teacher. Some will pay you a little more but not much. Teachers overall do not live a glamorous lifestyle here but then, do they anywhere???


Thanks


----------



## usa2dubai

Jynxgirl said:


> The housing was low for trying to live in a villa and you had 30k as your schooling. You will have to top up most likely for a villa plus you are going to have 2000 to 3000dir a month in utilities. Schooling is 32k for first year o two, then goes up a few thousand each year, for average schools. You will need to top up this was well. NM - WENT BACK AND LOOKED AND YOU HAVE 80K... SO THE SCHOOLING SHOULD BE COVERED IF YOU ONLY HAVE TWO KIDS.
> 
> On that salary you would hardly save anything here as well, and be stuck in a middle eastern country, not around family and friends.


Hi

Sill could' figure out the numbers related to my question about how much should I ask for and how much I need monthly expenses given the school fees and home rent are covered?


----------



## SaniAyaan

*Salary offer/Packages is this good enough??*

Hello 
Ive been offered the below package for an ICT Teacher post with ADVETI ABU DHABI, do u think i should accept or see if i can get anymore, and would anyone help me out with how to get a better offer? tips and hints would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Base Salary 12977 AED pm
Housing allowance 11600 aed pm
education allowance 60000 aed pa- i have 4 children, 7,5,3,and 15 month old
medical me, spouse and upto 3 children??
Annual ticket for me and one dependent??
40 days annual leave.

I have to either accept or reject in the next five days, please can anyone help??

Thanks in advance


----------



## DubaiATC

I am not in the education field, but my concern would be that:

One of your children would _not_ be covered under your insurance. If you're married, would that child be covered under your spouse's health insurance? If so then it's not a big deal.

Annual ticket for you and only ONE dependent?? I am not familiar with the typical benefits for teachers, but that leaves a lot for you to pay every every vacation with 4 children.


----------



## Jynxgirl

And the education allowance is not even going to cover two childrens education costs as it averages 32 to 35k dir per year starting out, and each year or two gets a little more expensive at most western schools.

I would go back and counter, asking for them to cover your entire family for medical and include your children for flights. If your wife is going to be working, then it might work. But if only you are working, that amount is not going to be sufficient.


----------



## SaniAyaan

Jynxgirl said:


> And the education allowance is not even going to cover two childrens education costs as it averages 32 to 35k dir per year starting out, and each year or two gets a little more expensive at most western schools.
> 
> I would go back and counter, asking for them to cover your entire family for medical and include your children for flights. If your wife is going to be working, then it might work. But if only you are working, that amount is not going to be sufficient.




Thank you for your reply, That's what i thought too, i would like at least 3 of my childrens education covered and all my family covered for medical and flights.

What would be the correct figure that i could counter for ?? any ideas? im not sure as i dont know what the cost of living in AD is like?

Thanks again


----------



## Jynxgirl

Teachers overall do not get paid that well here. The minimum I would suggest a westerner who is single coming over is for 10k with accommodations paid for to be on the welfare line (well, the uae western people welfare line). For someone with a family, ??? 2K a month for utilities, 2.5k a month for one vehicle (with two kids, I dont think you can make it on one car though), and look on dubizzle.com for cost of housing to give you an idea how much that is going to eat into your budget. You will use every bit of that allowance on a four bedroom in abu dhabi in a western area. There are cheaper housing in abu dhabi, but you most likely wouldnt want to live there. If your wife is not going to be working, that offer is a no go imo.


----------



## kewlguy

I have been given an offer for position Sr IT Consultant at an IT company in Dubai.
Basic: 15K
Housing: 5K (no company provided accommodation)
Travel: 1K
Total: 21K (monthly)
with insurance for family + annual return ticket to home country just for me. son would start schooling only from 2013.


----------



## alabatusa

Hey Guys,

I just got an offer of 25k AED Base pay for an actuarial analyst role in Abu Dhabi,
I have 2 years experience in Australia. This is not inclusive of any housing or other benefits, still waiting on the company to advise me of those. Role is similar to that of which i am employed in Australia.

They have mentioned though that when i become an associate actuary (6-12 Months) , that i will get a significant payrise/promotion. Although don't really have any clear clarification of what significant means.

Any thoughts or an suggestions any one would like to make. The 25k without any housing is below what i am currently earning in Australia.

Cheers.


----------



## Black Jack

white_jasmin said:


> Guys I think you are a bit overdoing this.
> 
> The general rule is that after moving to Dubai you shall get at last 30% more than back at home. If you get 50% more than at home or 70% more that is already good. Thus if your husband currently makes 40K GBP per year in Europe, which is about 30K net income, then I think 70K GBP tax free will be a decent increase your living standard.
> 
> Let's break it down:
> 
> (A) Allowance:
> AED 7,000 housing allowance is more than AED 80,000 per year. You can get a very decent 1-bedroom with a swimming pool in the bulding for that. Probably you could also get 2-bedroom for that. Do you have a 1-bedroom/2-bedroom with swimming pool in Britain? 10 minutes drive from the beach?
> 
> (B) Income:
> AED 11,000 is about USD 3,000 net income, it is about GBP 2,000 net income. I assume as a fitness guy in the UK he gets around the same or a less after taxes - of which you guy pay for an apartment probably, so you end up with GBP 1000 net or something like that. Can you guys tell me, why having GBP 2000 net in Dubai is much worse than having GBP 1000 net in UK?
> 
> Summary:
> A Bank guy gets GBP 80,000 pa in UK, and a fitness guy gets GBP 40,000 pa in UK. In UEA a bank guys seems to get AED 20,000 per month, while a fitness guy AED 11,000 per month. What is wrong with that?
> 
> Besides not many fitness guys can travel and explore the world. OK, it is not a banker expat income, but it is still an income and probably an improvement in your current lifestyle.



This is very good advice,

I find myself unemployed up here in Ontario Canada after the US government shut down online poker for its citizens, I had been working in marketing and advertising.

My uncle is offering me a low salary with a chance for a sales commissions/executive assistant job in the Dubai.

I believe the offer is $12000 Dirhams + sales commission (high potential)
Medical
I flight home per year
4 weeks holiday
I might get some other perks such as a low interest loan to purchase myself a studio and some car/utility expenses but not much more. (ive seen Studios in the Greens for about 400K dirhams). 
I will be working in Knowledge Village

Of course this is peanuts compared to what others are getting here, but one has to compare it to their current situation, currently, Im recently seperated working part time 15 hours a week at $15 an hour. I probably could fin a job paying 30-60CDN a year, but of course the govt would take a good chunk of that and the chance for saving would be impossible.

So to me, I am thinking of taking the offer that others may not consider.

I am single, no debts or kids. My uncles teaching organizing already has a large contract with ADIA so chances for commission earnings will be great.

Im thinking of accepting with a clause to re-visit the contract after 3-6 months.


----------



## fianna

Hi Guys,

A friend of mine has been offered a job in IT in Dubai for 25k inclusive of accomodation and transport. However the company is only paying for his flight to Dubai and his medical insurance, nothing for his family! Is this normal? We had everything paid but now i am wondering if this is the norm or not. Plus they've got children, one is school age already.


----------



## Kawasutra

Black Jack said:


> This is very good advice,
> 
> I find myself unemployed up here in Ontario Canada after the US government shut down online poker for its citizens, I had been working in marketing and advertising.
> 
> My uncle is offering me a low salary with a chance for a sales commissions/executive assistant job in the Dubai.
> 
> I believe the offer is $12000 Dirhams + sales commission (high potential)
> Medical
> I flight home per year
> 4 weeks holiday
> I might get some other perks such as a low interest loan to purchase myself a studio and some car/utility expenses but not much more. (ive seen Studios in the Greens for about 400K dirhams).
> I will be working in Knowledge Village
> 
> Of course this is peanuts compared to what others are getting here, but one has to compare it to their current situation, currently, Im recently seperated working part time 15 hours a week at $15 an hour. I probably could fin a job paying 30-60CDN a year, but of course the govt would take a good chunk of that and the chance for saving would be impossible.
> 
> So to me, I am thinking of taking the offer that others may not consider.
> 
> I am single, no debts or kids. My uncles teaching organizing already has a large contract with ADIA so chances for commission earnings will be great.
> 
> Im thinking of accepting with a clause to re-visit the contract after 3-6 months.


The salary must be suitable for you and your circumstances. Don´t depend only on what is written in this tread. Because some are getting 50k AED a month and still it is to less. So, where does it start and where does it end. From my experience, after you deducted all your expenses you should have at least 30% more in your pocket than in your home country, than it is worth it!
Hope you can withstand the addiction to a posh lifestile with a fancy villa, car, boat, dining...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

Dear All;

What are rules regarding changing a sponsor before completion of two years contract period.I have heard that there is automatic ban of 06 months.is it true?Please explain.I am willing to change to my current employer,due to many reasons.What are the options at my disposal.

Thanks.


----------



## dizzyizzy

fianna said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A friend of mine has been offered a job in IT in Dubai for 25k inclusive of accomodation and transport. However the company is only paying for his flight to Dubai and his medical insurance, nothing for his family! Is this normal? We had everything paid but now i am wondering if this is the norm or not. Plus they've got children, one is school age already.


With so much over supply some employers are becoming stingy and cutting back on allowances, etc. Ask your friend to make a budget with the family expenses however I'm inclined to believe this package is not enough for them and he should negotiate to see if he can get at least the school fees paid. Otherwise I'd pass on it if I were them.


----------



## dizzyizzy

alabatusa said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got an offer of 25k AED Base pay for an actuarial analyst role in Abu Dhabi,
> I have 2 years experience in Australia. This is not inclusive of any housing or other benefits, still waiting on the company to advise me of those. Role is similar to that of which i am employed in Australia.
> 
> They have mentioned though that when i become an associate actuary (6-12 Months) , that i will get a significant payrise/promotion. Although don't really have any clear clarification of what significant means.
> 
> Any thoughts or an suggestions any one would like to make. The 25k without any housing is below what i am currently earning in Australia.
> 
> Cheers.


If it's below than your Australian salary then don't take it! Simple as that 

Wait until you get the full package info and then post again!


----------



## dizzyizzy

kewlguy said:


> I have been given an offer for position Sr IT Consultant at an IT company in Dubai.
> Basic: 15K
> Housing: 5K (no company provided accommodation)
> Travel: 1K
> Total: 21K (monthly)
> with insurance for family + annual return ticket to home country just for me. son would start schooling only from 2013.


You'll be able to live modestly on that but is on the low side for a small family. And once your son starts school I think you'll struggle. I'd try to negotiate at least to have schooling covered once your son starts. If your wife works, then that could supplement your income.


----------



## mobayjam

Here is a comprehensive average wages and salary ranges most job types for Dubai

Salaries in Dubai


----------



## carlos786

SaniAyaan said:


> Hello
> Ive been offered the below package for an ICT Teacher post with ADVETI ABU DHABI, do u think i should accept or see if i can get anymore, and would anyone help me out with how to get a better offer? tips and hints would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Base Salary 12977 AED pm
> Housing allowance 11600 aed pm
> education allowance 60000 aed pa- i have 4 children, 7,5,3,and 15 month old
> medical me, spouse and upto 3 children??
> Annual ticket for me and one dependent??
> 40 days annual leave.
> 
> I have to either accept or reject in the next five days, please can anyone help??
> 
> Thanks in advance


Any Luck with the counter offer?


----------



## kumaranand

*NEED HELP URGENTLY: Salary Information?*

Hi,
I just graduated from MSU in Computer Engineering. I will be coming down to Dubai,UAE for some interviews. I am an Indian but have done my engineering in US. Since I dont know much about the salaries in UAE, please help me out. I have around 4 interviews in Dubai. Please tell me the current salaries for Computer Engineers with a US degree.

Immediate help will be appreciated !!

Kumar


----------



## Felixtoo2

I`ll give you zero dirhams for observation, how could you miss the first thread on this page Salary and Offer Questions?


----------



## Black Jack

Here is a thread on average salaries in Dubai.


----------



## Black Jack

oops... here is the link:
Salaries in Dubai


----------



## Hassan_Warraich

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear All;
> 
> What are rules regarding changing a sponsor before completion of two years contract period.I have heard that there is automatic ban of 06 months.is it true?Please explain.I am willing to change to my current employer,due to many reasons.What are the options at my disposal.
> 
> Thanks.


Dear All;

Please provide answer to my query regarding job change before completion of two years contract terms in UAE.

Thanks.


----------



## rebeccatess

martinaorourke said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've managed to get a job as a Personal Assistant in a large international company here in Dubai. I will be supporting 2 Directors and the salary they are offering is 10,000 plus medical cover + of course visa (no annual ticket either)
> 
> Am I getting a raw deal do ya reckon .....
> 
> :juggle:


Yes, my friends who are PA's to directors for 'large international companies re on 20-25k a month


----------



## vallavan

i am looking job in jebel ali free zone companies. where i can post my details? pls help me.


----------



## kumaranand

Hey!

Thanks for the link! I went through the website. It pretty weird when they say that pay usually depends on nationality. Does this really happen? Indians are ranked the lowest when it comes to pay package. So, don't really know what to expect.

Anyways, Out of the 4 companies that are interviewing me, one of them have interviewed me on the phone. This is what they have offered me:

-Base Salary : AED 16000/mo
-Health Insurance is provided.
-No housing allowance( Will this be a big problem? Is it manageable from the base salary?
-The company will provide with a car. They will also cover the gas expense.

Please tell me about it.

Thanks,

Kumar


----------



## Black Jack

kumar you did not mention what job you are interviewing for?


----------



## kumaranand

This one is for Project Manager but the rest 3 are for Software Engineer.


----------



## ky1976

kumaranand said:


> This one is for Project Manager but the rest 3 are for Software Engineer.


Kumar you need to negotiate harder.. ask them to cover housing depending on your needs.. 1/2 Bed apt or housing allowance. Since you mentioned you are a fresh grad.. I am assuming that you are not married.. but if you are married or planning to get married in next couple of years.. then ask for health insurance for your family.

Health insurance should be a private one including out-patient cover. Some companies may just give you a Govt health card which is no good.

Housing varies with where you like to stay.. to give an idea a 1BHK apt can cost anything between 30k/yr in Int'l city to 90k/yr in palms.


----------



## kumaranand

ky1976 said:


> Kumar you need to negotiate harder.. ask them to cover housing depending on your needs.. 1/2 Bed apt or housing allowance. Since you mentioned you are a fresh grad.. I am assuming that you are not married.. but if you are married or planning to get married in next couple of years.. then ask for health insurance for your family.
> 
> Health insurance should be a private one including out-patient cover. Some companies may just give you a Govt health card which is no good.
> 
> Housing varies with where you like to stay.. to give an idea a 1BHK apt can cost anything between 30k/yr in Int'l city to 90k/yr in palms.


Okay, After a conference call with them, I have a new offer. Here it is:

-Base Salary : AED 18000/mo
-Health Insurance is provided(Private).
-Housing Allowance- AED 90,000. (Surprisingly they did offer me 50k for housing but I somehow missed it in the contract. I am planing to negotiate on this and get atleast 120)

Yea, you guessed it right. I am not married yet and i dont plan getting married for a while.

About living, My office will be either in Jabel Ali or Sheikh Zayed road. So please suggest any good place nearby. 
I have been suggested to live in Sharjah Or Ajman. Will I be saving alot if I live in Shj or Ajman? Will it be very far from SZR or Jabel Ali?
Most probably, I will be opting for a 2 bedroom apartment. Dont know if I can get a villa for 90,000. 

Is AED 18000 too less for a Project Manager position or for a Computer Engineer? Should I negotiate for more? 

K


----------



## ky1976

kumaranand said:


> Okay, After a conference call with them, I have a new offer. Here it is:
> 
> -Base Salary : AED 18000/mo
> -Health Insurance is provided(Private).
> -Housing Allowance- AED 90,000. (Surprisingly they did offer me 50k for housing but I somehow missed it in the contract. I am planing to negotiate on this and get atleast 120)
> 
> Yea, you guessed it right. I am not married yet and i dont plan getting married for a while.
> 
> About living, My office will be either in Jabel Ali or Sheikh Zayed road. So please suggest any good place nearby.
> I have been suggested to live in Sharjah Or Ajman. Will I be saving alot if I live in Shj or Ajman? Will it be very far from SZR or Jabel Ali?
> Most probably, I will be opting for a 2 bedroom apartment. Dont know if I can get a villa for 90,000.
> 
> Is AED 18000 too less for a Project Manager position or for a Computer Engineer? Should I negotiate for more?
> 
> K


You could look at Dubai Marina, JLT of SZR itself.. 2 bed easy for 90k/yr. Sharjah is way far from your workplace.. simply google man.. dunno where's Ajman since am new too.. but I wont suggest.

Reg further negotiating.. you gotta listen to what he ain't saying during your calls and sense. Finally, the deciding factor is what kind of profits you can make for the organisation. I would say a quarter of the profits would be fair to pay the man responsible for driving it.

sometimes its alright to accept a bit less and re-negotiate after proving yourself in the organisation.


----------



## dizzyizzy

kumaranand said:


> Okay, After a conference call with them, I have a new offer. Here it is:
> 
> -Base Salary : AED 18000/mo
> -Health Insurance is provided(Private).
> -Housing Allowance- AED 90,000. (Surprisingly they did offer me 50k for housing but I somehow missed it in the contract. I am planing to negotiate on this and get atleast 120)
> 
> Yea, you guessed it right. I am not married yet and i dont plan getting married for a while.
> 
> About living, My office will be either in Jabel Ali or Sheikh Zayed road. So please suggest any good place nearby.
> I have been suggested to live in Sharjah Or Ajman. Will I be saving alot if I live in Shj or Ajman? Will it be very far from SZR or Jabel Ali?
> Most probably, I will be opting for a 2 bedroom apartment. Dont know if I can get a villa for 90,000.
> 
> Is AED 18000 too less for a Project Manager position or for a Computer Engineer? Should I negotiate for more?
> 
> K


I think overall is a good package especially since you don't have kids. 

Yes you will save some if you live in Sharjah but the commute is long and tiring and not worth it in my opinion. My colleagues who live in Sharjah tell me the commute is 1.00 ~ 1.30 h each way (we work in Jebel Ali). Forget about Ajman too, you don't need to live there as you have a good housing budget. 

Depending on if you are looking to rent a flat or villa and what your budget is but if you work in Jebel Ali you should be looking at the Marina, JLT, Discovery Gardens (cheaper but lower standard), Springs, Greens, Barsha, etc.

As for SZR will depend exactly where as is quite long but probably same areas plus DIFC / Financial Centre / Jumeriah / Umm Suqueim if your office is on that side of town.


----------



## kumaranand

@ky1976
Yea your right. 

@dizzyizzy:

I have been searching for a place to rent in Marina ..JLT etc. I really liked Mirdif. How is the place? Some articles on the web said that its under the flying zone and thats a huge problem.
Lemme know about Mirdif.

Another thing that I wanted to ask. Can you tell me an ideal package that I can keep as a benchmark while negotiating? It will be a real help.

Thanks,

K


----------



## dizzyizzy

kumaranand said:


> @ky1976
> Yea your right.
> 
> @dizzyizzy:
> 
> I have been searching for a place to rent in Marina ..JLT etc. I really liked Mirdif. How is the place? Some articles on the web said that its under the flying zone and thats a huge problem.
> Lemme know about Mirdif.
> 
> Another thing that I wanted to ask. Can you tell me an ideal package that I can keep as a benchmark while negotiating? It will be a real help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> K


Mirdiff is ok, big villas and decently priced so very good value for money, as long as you stay away from the flight paths. Do a search here, is been covered before. However this is the wrong side of town if you will be working in Jebel Ali. Depending on traffic could take you something between 40 min. to 1 hour each way, and you will be coming with the traffic, so keep that in mind. 

I am not familiar with Project Managers salaries but if you do a search on the forum, especially on this thread, I am almost certain you will find some useful information. 

The 'ideal' package IMO should include a base salary that is at least 50% higher of what you would earn back home, plus housing allowance, transportation allowance, utilities allowance (seldom given these days), one but preferably two flights home per year (business class, is a long flight! ), comprehensive medical insurance, bonus, and, if you're single but plan to have a family soon, a clause in your contract stating that they will cover your family (health, flights and school fees) when the time comes. This would be my idea of an 'ideal' package. 

Hope this helps


----------



## kumaranand

dizzyizzy said:


> Mirdiff is ok, big villas and decently priced so very good value for money, as long as you stay away from the flight paths. Do a search here, is been covered before. However this is the wrong side of town if you will be working in Jebel Ali. Depending on traffic could take you something between 40 min. to 1 hour each way, and you will be coming with the traffic, so keep that in mind.
> 
> I am not familiar with Project Managers salaries but if you do a search on the forum, especially on this thread, I am almost certain you will find some useful information.
> 
> The 'ideal' package IMO should include a base salary that is at least 50% higher of what you would earn back home, plus housing allowance, transportation allowance, utilities allowance (seldom given these days), one but preferably two flights home per year (business class, is a long flight! ), comprehensive medical insurance, bonus, and, if you're single but plan to have a family soon, a clause in your contract stating that they will cover your family (health, flights and school fees) when the time comes. This would be my idea of an 'ideal' package.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hey!

Yea! it helped alot. The only problem is that since I am fresh outta college, I have no idea what should my first salary be in UAE. 
I was offered $78,000 in US. Thats the closest I can reach to my previous salary. 
I still have 3 more offers coming soon. So, just wanted to have a brief idea about the salary.
My office will be at SZR. I wont be working at the Jabel Ali office.
I probably go for Mirdif. It seems affordable.


----------



## edouma

*Adveti current recruitment for teachers*



carlos786 said:


> Any Luck with the counter offer?


Congratulations SaniAyaan. Sounds like a good offer to me but I suppose if you don't ask you don't get, right? Is the accomodation allowance in addition to the basic?

I have an interview soon with Adveti in Manchester. Could you give some tips for the interview and types of questions?


----------



## edouma

carlos786 said:


> Any Luck with the counter offer?


Congratulations SaniAyaan! Sounds like a good offer to me! Is the accomodation allowance in addition to the basic? I thought Adveti provided the accomodation?

I suppose if you don't ask you don't get, right?

I have an interview in a few weeks for a teaching position myself with Adveti and would be grateful for any tips for the interview.


----------



## Jasmyn

*Can we live on 55000 Dirhams per month*

Hi there

My wife received an offer to work in Dubai for a salary of 55000 Dirhams per month. Is that a salary you can live on in Dubai. This is a 5 year contract with the option to renew. Can anyone perhaps help. We are currently from South Africa. Our main reason for going will be for the money but I am not sure about the cost of living in Dubai. We are not big spenders. Will we be able to survive on 20000 Dirhams 

Thanks


----------



## ipguy

Very funny!


----------



## petrolhead

ipguy said:


> Very funny!


Perhaps he added an extra zero by mistake


----------



## pamela0810

It's not entirely unrealistic if you add housing allowance, travel allowance, etc. They are from South Africa and judging from the pre-requisites I see on all the job vacancies, South Africa seems to be one of the favoured nationalities in certain sectors.

To the OP, it's best if you provide us with a breakdown of the salary so we can get a better idea of what you will end up with in your pocket each month. This large amount looks good but if you factor in school fees, a 5 bedroom villa and a Bentley for each member of the family, you might fall short!


----------



## ash_ak

Since you didnt mention kids, i assume its just the 2 of you, you should do just fine with 55k every month.

You may not survive on 20k/month though. Add another 10-15k for sure.


----------



## Kawasutra

Can the Moderator please take some action and move this "spam" to the related sticky?

Thanks!


----------



## INFAMOUS

I don't think you can survive on that... so just let me know the job so I will know not to work for them...... lol


----------



## pmacap

Got the below offer to work as an engineer for a company in the free zone:

Base: 8k usd
Allowances: 6k usd 
Health and medical coverage

Any good? Been wanting to move back to Dubai, sick of paying taxes in UK and the US. Filipino by birth but grew up in dubai and studied in the US. Single - no kids.


----------



## petrolhead

pmacap said:


> Got the below offer to work as an engineer for a company in the free zone:
> 
> Base: 8k usd
> Allowances: 6k usd
> Health and medical coverage
> 
> Any good? Been wanting to move back to Dubai, sick of paying taxes in UK and the US. Filipino by birth but grew up in dubai and studied in the US. Single - no kids.


I think you should be able to survive on that package as long as you don't crave an outlandish lifestyle and dependant upon how much (if at all) you need to send home


----------



## dizzyizzy

pmacap said:


> Got the below offer to work as an engineer for a company in the free zone:
> 
> Base: 8k usd
> Allowances: 6k usd
> Health and medical coverage
> 
> Any good? Been wanting to move back to Dubai, sick of paying taxes in UK and the US. Filipino by birth but grew up in dubai and studied in the US. Single - no kids.


Is ok but not grand! See if you can get at least a couple thousand more


----------



## pamela0810

pmacap said:


> Got the below offer to work as an engineer for a company in the free zone:
> 
> Base: 8k *usd*
> Allowances: 6k *usd *
> Health and medical coverage
> 
> Any good? Been wanting to move back to Dubai, sick of paying taxes in UK and the US. Filipino by birth but grew up in dubai and studied in the US. Single - no kids.


Do you mean USD or AED? Because if this is USD per month, then it seems pretty great to me for a single person!


----------



## dizzyizzy

pamela0810 said:


> Do you mean USD or AED? Because if this is USD per month, then it seems pretty great to me for a single person!


duh, didn't see it was USD.

pmacap, forget about my advice and just go and take the job


----------



## Jasmyn

*Is 55000 Dirhams enough to live on in Dubia*



pamela0810 said:


> It's not entirely unrealistic if you add housing allowance, travel allowance, etc. They are from South Africa and judging from the pre-requisites I see on all the job vacancies, South Africa seems to be one of the favoured nationalities in certain sectors.
> 
> To the OP, it's best if you provide us with a breakdown of the salary so we can get a better idea of what you will end up with in your pocket each month. This large amount looks good but if you factor in school fees, a 5 bedroom villa and a Bentley for each member of the family, you might fall short!


Thanks

Just had an interview with the company concerned (one of the largest in it's field in the Middle East). We will receive the full job offer tomorrow. Notsure if the 55000 Dirhams is cost to company


----------



## Jasmyn

xsparky2010x said:


> Congrats on the offer. In my opinion an excellent offer. May I ask the type of position.


Thank for the reply.

The job offer is in foodservices and training with one of the largest companies in its field in the middle east


----------



## john_C

*Emirates group*

Hi all,
I have received an offer from Emirates Group to work in project management which left me very disappointed, in fact I thought it was almost insulting. The base yearly salary comes up to about 50,000US$ per year, which would be possibly comparable to what here in Boston an entry level PM may be proposed (and that is considering the tax free factor!).

Is it true that Emirates, given the well-known recognition they obviously bank upon, is a lousy payer? Or is it more likely the case that the first offer is way below what they would be willing to come up with following long negotiations?
I am quite surprised to have received such a proposal having given as a fact that they must be aware of what we'd be paid here in the US...


----------



## INFAMOUS

john_C said:


> Hi all,
> I have received an offer from Emirates Group to work in project management which left me very disappointed, in fact I thought it was almost insulting. The base yearly salary comes up to about 50,000US$ per year, which would be possibly comparable to what here in Boston an entry level PM may be proposed (and that is considering the tax free factor!).
> 
> Is it true that Emirates, given the well-known recognition they obviously bank upon, is a lousy payer? Or is it more likely the case that the first offer is way below what they would be willing to come up with following long negotiations?
> I am quite surprised to have received such a proposal having given as a fact that they must be aware of what we'd be paid here in the US...


But do they cover your housing on top of that? Usually the Salary is independent of the monthly living allowances....


----------



## basc

john_C said:


> Hi all,
> I have received an offer from Emirates Group to work in project management which left me very disappointed, in fact I thought it was almost insulting. The base yearly salary comes up to about 50,000US$ per year, which would be possibly comparable to what here in Boston an entry level PM may be proposed (and that is considering the tax free factor!).
> 
> Is it true that Emirates, given the well-known recognition they obviously bank upon, is a lousy payer? Or is it more likely the case that the first offer is way below what they would be willing to come up with following long negotiations?
> I am quite surprised to have received such a proposal having given as a fact that they must be aware of what we'd be paid here in the US...


I too was surprised and disappointed by my salary offer but it's important to look at the entire package, not just the salary especially as the accommodation allowance may be enough to pay an apartment and bills and still have money left over. I took all the cash payments (salary + allowances) and compared them to my current net salary, then added cost of living (you can find some calculators to give you an idea if you google) and projected accom costs (look on Dubizzle to get an idea of rental costs) to see if it was worth it financially or not.

And to answer your questions more specifically, yes Emirates are known as lousy payers and yes the first offer is below what they expect to finally pay - you are expected to negotiate.


----------



## john_C

Thanks for all the answers. 
Yes, as expected there is also an accommodation/transportation allowance, but for this type of position I was told it is granted by just any decent employer.

What makes me surprised is that I am aware of what other 3 project managers are making in Dubai (or at least I know what they say are making....) and it is just those who told me that what I got would be considered "insulting" by many.

By the way, I am 45y/o, working in project management for almost 20 years now...


----------



## Jynxgirl

That salary is an entry level managmeent salary with little experience. 50k$/183dirh a year/15 dirhams a month is not a good offer. A western admin makes that. No way is that even a negotiating salary to bother with. They are not going to come up to an acceptable offer imo.


----------



## INFAMOUS

john_C said:


> Thanks for all the answers.
> Yes, as expected there is also an accommodation/transportation allowance, but for this type of position I was told it is granted by just any decent employer.


Some are better than others though and in most cases what you don't use you keep. For instance I get 14,500 AED a month for housing + transportation. Which is way more than I need but the rest I add onto my salary!


----------



## xtremeillusia

*Dubai metro??????*

Hey guys,
I just got a job offer at dubai metro...is it a good company to work?
they are offering me 2500 AED plus housing...do you think its a good deal..im a single guy...anybody here working in METRO?lane:


----------



## INFAMOUS

UM, do you have your currency right on that one? 2500 AED a day? week? month?


----------



## xtremeillusia

INFAMOUS said:


> UM, do you have your currency right on that one? 2500 AED a day? week? month?


a month....


----------



## g11king

Sorry but you can't really be considering moving to dubai for $500 a month? And no if this is right it is not a good salary at all!


----------



## BIG ADD

xtremeillusia said:


> a month....


 dont bother thats a shocking wage


----------



## Appin

Did you miss a zero at the end? IF so yeah then yeah, thats good for a monthly and you should seriously consider taking it. If you have not missed a Zero...Run!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Canadians do not usually get this offer. Do you by chance have a different passport? Quite curious what role they are paying you 2500 for. It is quite a bit more then the standard labourer in dubai gets paid but obviously you can see from the forums reactions, western people do not live on these type of salaries.


----------



## john_C

Jynxgirl said:


> That salary is an entry level managmeent salary with little experience. 50k$/183dirh a year/15 dirhams a month is not a good offer. A western admin makes that. No way is that even a negotiating salary to bother with. They are not going to come up to an acceptable offer imo.


Thanks for your input. 

That is about what I was thinking from the first moment I saw the offer. If negotiation margins exist, they probably won't be sufficient for me to decide to move from Boston. And that most likely would apply to most, if not all, of my colleagues here, even the currently unemployed ones, as the market for project managers in North America is better than ever (conversely, the working conditions between team downsizing and generalized outsourcing are getting worse by the day). While I was welcoming a temporary geographical change, I became quite pessimistic now (although, truth to be considered, Emirates is just my first try).


----------



## manchesterborn

Hi,
I have been given a job package for the company I am due to move out to work with. The package looks nice (worth about 180,000) but I just have one questions on the property they have offered.

The have said that it an apartment in 'the gardens'. It this the same place as 'discovery gardens' or is it a different area? Roughly, how far is it from the marina? how long does the tram take to go from the gardens to Dubai Mall?

I move out in 5 weeks today!

cheers


----------



## webmongaz

Yes it means Discover Gardens. Please not that DC does not have any communal pools if this makes any difference to you I dont know.

DC is about 5-6 mins drive to the marina with no traffic but can take 20 or so during rush hour.

DC to Dubai Mall by car will take you 20 mins by car again with no traffic and who knows during rush hour! 

The tram system is not up and running here yet and will prob be another 10 years!

However if you mean the metro (IBN Battuta) is the closest to DC this take about 25-30 mins. Then you have a 10 mins walk to the mall or use the free shuttle service which takes about the same.


----------



## Jynxgirl

If is the Garden Villas, then much much much much much much much much nicer. Is a hidden gem back there.

Many companies try to sneak by and make you think you are living in The Gardens, which is a bit of a step up, but really stick you in DG. Get that clarified.


----------



## manchesterborn

Hi. Yea sorry I meant the metro not tram. Shame about the pools though. Are there any pools nearby that you could use?


----------



## manchesterborn

So is discovery gardens a bit nasty then,...


----------



## webmongaz

everyone has their own opinions...

google it and read some reviews etc


----------



## christopher01

Hello there, I have just left the British Army with 12 years experiance, my partner and I are looking to move to Dubai to work for a comms Company, I have been offered
10,000dhs basic salary
30% of the profit for each job
100,000dhs accomadation
10,000dhs relocation
2 x visa's
company car
laptop
20 days payed leave

My partner will not be working at first when we get out there, does this sound any good


----------



## ehpst

I'd say it's a fair package. Of course you know what you're worth and what your salary should be...
For 100kAED, you can get a nice 1-bedroom or even a 2-bedroom appartment.
In general, 30 days of paid annual leave are proposed in local contracts.


----------



## MovingtoDubai

Just checking - reading a bit

May move to an global company located near JBL in Arenco Tower

Whats your thoughts?

Base - 12K USD a month with 1 month contract bonus and variable performance bonus
Accommodation - 70K AED 
Medical - paid for
Car allowance - paid for

Going with wife and two kids - one going to Grade 3 and one starting Grade 1 next year 2012.

Enough to make ends meet and savings too?


----------



## Jynxgirl

If living in large cities like New York city or Los Angeles, probly couldnt survive on that amount or at least living a pretty nice lifestyle wouldnt be possible. In the midwest or along the south in the larger cities, would be living a nice lifestyle and able to do many activities. My .02 

Simarly, in the uae, 16k in Al Ain or RAK lets you live nice but 16k in abu dhabi is going to be a bit on the low side for a nice lifestyle. If accomodations and transportation is provided on top of the salary, then will allow you to live and save a bit.


----------



## Jynxgirl

MovingtoDubai said:


> Just checking - reading a bit
> 
> May move to an global company located near JBL in Arenco Tower
> 
> Whats your thoughts?
> 
> Base - 12K USD a month with 1 month contract bonus and variable performance bonus
> Accommodation - 70K AED
> Medical - paid for
> Car allowance - paid for
> 
> Going with wife and two kids - one going to Grade 3 and one starting Grade 1 next year 2012.
> 
> Enough to make ends meet and savings too?


Accomodations is quite low. You will have to top off this to live in a nicer area which I assume you are accustomed to based on the 12k usd salary for this job. Everything is relevent to what you think is wants vs needs and what you think of as savings. Would try to renegotiate for a higher accomodation allowance like 110k. 

How does this salary weight against your current salary and cost of living in your current location?

Keep in mind that yearly schooling fees for a more western geared education is going to be 35 to 40k for grade 1, and then they go up a few thousand dirhams, every few years. Some schools are 50k+ a month. I would try to negotiate that they cover school fees.

Also, are they giving you a car allowance or providing a car. You will most likely need two vehicles and if they give you an allowance, can split that up and get two vehicles (depending on how much they are giving you).


----------



## 86phoenix28

Hi guys,
I have a Msc a Bsc and 2 years of working experience (Western Europe).
Which offer would you consider fair for moving to Dubai and join a multinational as Assistant brand manager?


----------



## B296

*Can I sponsor my husband?*

Hi

I have been offerd a job in Dubai as a Deputy Principle of a Nursery School - for this position the salary is less than 12000 dhr a month - with this can I sponsor my non-working husband & son?

I am British (dont know if that makes any difference). 

Also, is it possible to live, pay rent & pay schooling on less than 12000 dhr's per month? We dont go out partying (luckily), dont smoke but do need to eat etc.

All help & advice would be gratefully received

Thanks

B


----------



## Latin

*Salary package IT Job*

Hi,

I´m 33 with 9y of experience around IT field. I got a offer from Dubai company for IT consultant:
Full salary: 22000AED
The contract says:
The salary incudes any and all allowances (housing, transportation, yearly ticket, etc). UAE health cards will also be provided to the employee and family.

What do you think?


----------



## alabatusa

Latin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I´m 33 with 9y of experience around IT field. I got a offer from Dubai company for IT consultant:
> Full salary: 22000AED
> The contract says:
> The salary incudes any and all allowances (housing, transportation, yearly ticket, etc). UAE health cards will also be provided to the employee and family.
> 
> What do you think?


Seems low imo... Espwecially if it includes housing and everything in it already...


----------



## Kawasutra

B296 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been offerd a job in Dubai as a Deputy Principle of a Nursery School - for this position the salary is less than 12000 dhr a month - with this can I sponsor my non-working husband & son?
> 
> I am British (dont know if that makes any difference).
> 
> Also, is it possible to live, pay rent & pay schooling on less than 12000 dhr's per month? We dont go out partying (luckily), dont smoke but do need to eat etc.
> 
> All help & advice would be gratefully received
> 
> Thanks
> 
> B


It is way too less, you will regret it if you take this offer...!


----------



## B296

Kawasutra said:


> It is way too less, you will regret it if you take this offer...!


Thanks for the reply - so, whats the norm then? Seems like most teachers etc dont get much more basic salary than this - I have asked if the living out allowance is negotiable but am still waiting for a reply - its been almost a week now - hmmmm, maybe I'm being ignored? lol


----------



## DubaiornotDubai

*Package for Media Role*

Hello,

I've been doing a bit of digging around, I've been looking to move to Dubai for a while now and I've landed myself a media role. It's an online reporter type role based in media city. I've done a bit of reading up and have noticed that the marina looks to be my best option for affordable housing.

The package offered doesn't include any of this rental/ accomodation allowance and salary is AED 158,000 per year with medical insurance.

This doesn't sound worth it to me... any advice?
Thank you!


----------



## LiverpoolMan

*Finance analyst at international bank*



rsinner said:


> You should ask them again.
> 8K is very low - a decent INTERNATIONAL bank will not pay less than 60K USD to a starting analyst. But local/regional banks could.



I am working at an international bank now, an Arab born and bred in England, and i can tell you that 60k is a VERY good salary for a starting grad here. Depending on the field of work within banking you are working in starting grads can be on between $40k all the way up to $75k. 

8k a month is very low to live on, although if they put you up in a very nice 1 bed room, it might be worth a shot if the place is as amazing as you say.


----------



## shivana

*Job Offer from Indian Company to Dubai*

Hi All,

I got an offer from India company to work in Dubai for 2 year, 

They will pay on site perks: AED 4500 per month + Accommodation + Travel free 
and also they will pay India salary of AED 7500/month.

Presently in India I'm getting around AED 7500/month as take home ( after deducting taxs) from different company, which is very good for my family.

Doubts:

1) Is this the good offer? since I've my wife and one kid of 6 months old.
2) Is it enough AED 4500/month to take care of food, clothes and medical for 3 people and I want keep my Indian Salary as a savings ( do not want to spend).
3) How is climate/Weather and Life style? is it safe?
4) How is economy doing in Dubai?

Is it good offer to move to dubai, compared to India (presently working).

Please guide me to decide.

Cheers
Shivana


----------



## dizzyizzy

Latin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I´m 33 with 9y of experience around IT field. I got a offer from Dubai company for IT consultant:
> Full salary: 22000AED
> The contract says:
> The salary incudes any and all allowances (housing, transportation, yearly ticket, etc). UAE health cards will also be provided to the employee and family.
> 
> What do you think?


Hi, if you read my previous post please ignore it, I got confused with some numbers 

Not sure how big is your family but 22K should be ok if you are not paying school fees. Also you will need proper medical insurance as the health card is no good. I however cannot comment if the salary is fair or not, better to do some googling or check this thread for that, many people have posted their job offers so you should be able to get an idea about the fairness of this offer in regards to your level of experience, etc.


----------



## dizzyizzy

DubaiornotDubai said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been doing a bit of digging around, I've been looking to move to Dubai for a while now and I've landed myself a media role. It's an online reporter type role based in media city. I've done a bit of reading up and have noticed that the marina looks to be my best option for affordable housing.
> 
> The package offered doesn't include any of this rental/ accomodation allowance and salary is AED 158,000 per year with medical insurance.
> 
> This doesn't sound worth it to me... any advice?
> Thank you!


On the low side to be honest. If you want to live at the marina that alone will cost you around 45K a year for a studio. JLT or Al Barsha are more affordable and within easy reach to Media City. But pay is low in my opinion. You might be ok if you are single and don't spend too much.


----------



## dizzyizzy

shivana said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an offer from India company to work in Dubai for 2 year,
> 
> They will pay on site perks: AED 4500 per month + Accommodation + Travel free
> and also they will pay India salary of AED 7500/month.
> 
> Presently in India I'm getting around AED 7500/month as take home ( after deducting taxs) from different company, which is very good for my family.
> 
> Doubts:
> 
> 1) Is this the good offer? since I've my wife and one kid of 6 months old.
> 2) Is it enough AED 4500/month to take care of food, clothes and medical for 3 people and I want keep my Indian Salary as a savings ( do not want to spend).
> 3) How is climate/Weather and Life style? is it safe?
> 4) How is economy doing in Dubai?
> 
> Is it good offer to move to dubai, compared to India (presently working).
> 
> Please guide me to decide.
> 
> Cheers
> Shivana


Hi Sivana

As the accomodation is paid for I'd say you should be ok, however I am sure you will need more than 4,500K to make ends meet as you mention you have a baby and you will need medical insurance for the three of you. You might be able to save money by cooking at home etc. but at the end of the day as you mention you all will need clothes and medical so not sure 4,500K will be enough. Can't comment if the pay is fair or not either since you don't mention what type of job. Take a look at the sticky 'read before you post' to get more ideas about costs, and put together a budget with all your family expenses before you make a decision. Also have a look at the Carrefour website to see how much clothes, diapers, food, etc. costs: United Arab Emirates :: Home they often have promotional brochures online with prices for commonly used items.


----------



## Latin

dizzyizzy said:


> That's around $18K per month. If it's just you and wife (or you and wife and baby) should be ok but on the low side. If you have kids school aged, you will struggle to pay the school fees. Also health card is no good. You need private medical insurance.


Why do you say that it´s $18K per month, because the expenses for living is around $4K?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Latin said:


> Why do you say that it´s $18K per month, because the expenses for living is around $4K?


as I said, I made a mistake there, so please ignore that and re read my post above  hope it helps


----------



## Latin

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi, if you read my previous post please ignore it, I got confused with some numbers
> 
> Not sure how big is your family but 22K should be ok if you are not paying school fees. Also you will need proper medical insurance as the health card is no good. I however cannot comment if the salary is fair or not, better to do some googling or check this thread for that, many people have posted their job offers so you should be able to get an idea about the fairness of this offer in regards to your level of experience, etc.


Ok, understood. The office´s company is close to Business Bay. What could be the living cost considering that I´m moving alone and I have a healthy lifestyle (gym, one beer a week, home food and eventually 2 good meals out per week). I would like to rent a furnished short term (3 months) apartment meanwhile I get established and dedice if the company and job are really that I´m looking for.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Latin said:


> Ok, understood. The office´s company is close to Business Bay. What could be the living cost considering that I´m moving alone and I have a healthy lifestyle (gym, one beer a week, home food and eventually 2 good meals out per week). I would like to rent a furnished short term (3 months) apartment meanwhile I get established and dedice if the company and job are really that I´m looking for.


Is really difficult to give you an estimate of how much you will spend exactly as everybody is so different and has different tastes and expenses, but you should be ok since you're moving alone. Have a look at dubizzle.com to see how much rents are going for, most decent buildings will have gyms and pools so you may not need to pay for a gym membership unless you want a super state of the art gym. There's plenty of hotel apartments where you can get short term contracts, do a search in the forum for more info as it's been covered extensively before


----------



## ?newbie?

*Junior recruitment consultant - basic salary???*

Hi guys

I'm planning a potential move to Dubai :clap2: and am so appreciative of the info on here, it's invaluable.

I've pored over all the threads about the culture, living costs, set up costs, way of life etc so I hope I'm up to speed in many ways. I do have one query at the moment though... there are some threads on the subject - some quite specific - but none are really conclusive. 

So, my query is: 

What would a junior recruitment consultant in a large, reputable (*insert joke here*  ) global recruitment firm/company expect to get as their basic salary, and would they receive any benefits on top of that aside from the commission? I'd likely be working in the legal sector. 

For info, I'm a newly qualified solicitor (from large City firm in UK) who has decided that the law is not for me in the long-term, so I don't yet have any experience of the recruitment industry. I'm finding it really hard to provide an answer to the question: what are your salary expectations? 

I look forward to the lawyer and/or recruitment consultant jibes  !! Maybe I should choose a better-liked profession... 

Thanks in advance for any help. Cheers!


----------



## Gavtek

Anyone I know who's worked in recruitment at an entry-level position has worked on commission only. I'd stick with the law, at least that's an actual career.


----------



## ?newbie?

Gavtek said:


> Anyone I know who's worked in recruitment at an entry-level position has worked on commission only. I'd stick with the law, at least that's an actual career.


Cheers Gavtek! Strike one for the recruitment jab!  :boxing:

It definitely isn't commission-only at the firms/companies I'm looking at - that much I know. No way that I would touch that!

Anyone else got any idea?

Thanks for the continued help.


----------



## boomerangfilms

Hi dizzyizzy - thank you so much for all the obvious time you are taking to respond to our inquiries. 

i am in canada and have been offered a position as a producer for a corporate video and children's tv animated series company in dubai - the owner of the company (we meet here in toronto) asked me to name my price. i would essentially be him while he is in canada i.e.: running his company's productions. i have over 10 years experience in the field but no idea what salary ranges are like in dubai for this kind of role. we spoke about housing but not if he was going to cover it as i assume that would affect my salary. i have learned about the other bonuses of medical insurance, 1 return ticket so will definitely will be asking to include in my contract. i am single and enjoy a moderate to good life, lol.

if you or anyone else who can provide some guidance in this matter i would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## pamela0810

A relative of mine who is a junior recruitment consultant in the wealth management sector earns a basic of 15K dirhams a month + commission + other stuff that she didn't really tell me but I'm sure she gets like transportation, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shahzadee

Sorry guys, I've been scanning pages and pages back on here but just can't find what I'm after.

Due to circumstances I wont go into on the internet, my in-laws are having to re-evaluate their jobs & housing in UAE. We need to have a game plan before myself, my husband and our children also move over so trying to find answers to the following questions:

1) What is the average base rate income they can expect
2) What housing allowance can they expect to negotiate
3) What other benefits such as flights etc can they expect to negotiate

And most importantly...what is the minimum income they need to secure their own visa? 

* They are 2 women in their mid 20's...unmarried...no kids (currently on fathers family visa but not for long)
* They hold PAKISTANI passports.
* They were born and raised in UAE and currently both working in Abu Dhabi but on low wages as it wasn't much of an issue before.
* They both hold university degrees from Pakistan and 1 in particular is very bright academically

I regret I don't know exactly what they are trained for but one I believe does HR and business finance and has some work experience as well as qualifications.....the other has been working in a bank and is interested in moving into HR.


----------



## dizzyizzy

boomerangfilms said:


> Hi dizzyizzy - thank you so much for all the obvious time you are taking to respond to our inquiries.
> 
> i am in canada and have been offered a position as a producer for a corporate video and children's tv animated series company in dubai - the owner of the company (we meet here in toronto) asked me to name my price. i would essentially be him while he is in canada i.e.: running his company's productions. i have over 10 years experience in the field but no idea what salary ranges are like in dubai for this kind of role. we spoke about housing but not if he was going to cover it as i assume that would affect my salary. i have learned about the other bonuses of medical insurance, 1 return ticket so will definitely will be asking to include in my contract. i am single and enjoy a moderate to good life, lol.
> 
> if you or anyone else who can provide some guidance in this matter i would be greatly appreciative.


hi boomerang and welcome to the forum,

difficult to give you a number as I have absolutely no clue how much those kind of positions pay, so unless someone else comments, in your case I think is easier if you make a budget with all your yearly expenses and then give your boss that number and see what he says.

example of some monthly expenses in aed for the average single 'western' expat  
1 BH at the marina -- 80K yearly average, or 7K per month give or take (plus agency fees)
car lease or monthly payment if you get a loan -- 2K to 3K depending on type of car
utilities, internet, etc. -- $1K
groceries -- depends on the person but anything between 1K to 2K per month
petrol -- possibly something around 500 to 1K aed per month depending on how much you drive around
shopping, clubbing, dining out, etc. -- entirely up to you
add on top big chunk of money you want to save at the end the month -- same as above
etc....
you get the drill 

then divide by 12 months and that's your target salary. On top of that your employer must include at least one yearly ticket and health insurance.

Hope this helps


----------



## dizzyizzy

Shahzadee said:


> Sorry guys, I've been scanning pages and pages back on here but just can't find what I'm after.
> 
> Due to circumstances I wont go into on the internet, my in-laws are having to re-evaluate their jobs & housing in UAE. We need to have a game plan before myself, my husband and our children also move over so trying to find answers to the following questions:
> 
> 1) What is the average base rate income they can expect
> 2) What housing allowance can they expect to negotiate
> 3) What other benefits such as flights etc can they expect to negotiate
> 
> And most importantly...what is the minimum income they need to secure their own visa?
> 
> * They are 2 women in their mid 20's...unmarried...no kids (currently on fathers family visa but not for long)
> * They hold PAKISTANI passports.
> * They were born and raised in UAE and currently both working in Abu Dhabi but on low wages as it wasn't much of an issue before.
> * They both hold university degrees from Pakistan and 1 in particular is very bright academically
> 
> I regret I don't know exactly what they are trained for but one I believe does HR and business finance and has some work experience as well as qualifications.....the other has been working in a bank and is interested in moving into HR.


Hi there, 

Probably the reason why you have not found an specific answer is because there is no specific answer! There is no such thing as a 'base rate income for an expats'. Here you have people who are completely unqualified but earning ridiculously high salaries because they have the right passport/skin colour/zodiac sign/bra size, etc. and of course you also get the opossite, people who are highly qualified and professional but don't have the right contacts or come from a 'non western' country and earn much less than the others. Earning potential in Dubai is all up to the negotiation skills, experience, personality, competition, luck, mood of the interviewer, some employers will overlook things as nationality and passport to favour experience and professionalism, whilst others, sadly, have this idea fixed in their heads that is cheaper to employ certain nationalities and is very hard to change their minds.

Some employers give housing allowances, some don't. Check dubizzle.com to see how much rents are and how much they will need depending on the area they want to live at.

One flight per year is standard but some people get 2 or 3. Private healthcare is also desirable. 

They can not 'secure' their own visas, their visas will be sponsored by their employer. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shahzadee

I'll admit at first glance I took that reply harshly but I have re-read and hope I've taken it as it was intended.

There was a lot of advice when I was asking about work for myself and my husband (British) with minimum salaries, possible benefits etc mentioned but posts on herer from Pakistani nationals seem to be few and far between so I was struggling to find the wage range for people like themselves who are qualified, with work experience, but not too high up the food chain.

I have seen job adverts obviously but I know that they normally state less than they are actually repaired to pay. A lot seem to say "all in" now as well.

Is there no minimum income then before employers will sponsor residency? 
That is actually good news if so, as stated, they have spent their time so far on fathers visa so income and residency was not an issue. Their current employers do not sponsor them or offer any benefits - they do however seem to be paying peanuts  Even knowing that they'll earn a lot less than us it seems wrong...

Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi Shahzadee, no need to take it harshly, just trying to address the reality of the salary/nationality equation although from your comment re the food chain I take it that you are aware of it. And the fact remains that there are no official compensation brackets with max/min salaries imposed by the government for each job category so is really up to the employer how much they want to pay and up to the employee to take what's on offer or ask for more. That's why I said there is no specific answer, because there really isn't  If you do some googling you may be able to find some excel sheets that people have put together with some average salaries, however I find them very outdated and way too broad to be of any help, but you might as well give it a try and see if you find them useful. 



> There was a lot of advice when I was asking about work for myself and my husband (British) with minimum salaries, possible benefits etc mentioned but posts on herer from Pakistani nationals seem to be few and far between so I was struggling to find the wage range for people like themselves who are qualified, with work experience, but not too high up the food chain.


Is usually a lot easier (at least for me) to advise 'western' expats as there is more frame reference either from the forum itself, or from our own personal/friends' experiences, familiarity with the cost of living in 'western' countries, etc., which is why probably you found lots of helpful information and were given appropriate feedback for your specific case. The forum has members from all over the world including of course Pakistani but for some reason there are not many wage discussion type of posts from them, and I am sure most people would rather not reply unless they know the answer, especially when it comes to salaries, broad guesstimations are not good. 



> I have seen job adverts obviously but I know that they normally state less than they are actually repaired to pay. A lot seem to say "all in" now as well.


Common practice, I'd use that number just as a reference of the minimum salary the company is willing to pay but try to negotiate more than that. 



> Is there no minimum income then before employers will sponsor residency?
> That is actually good news if so, as stated, they have spent their time so far on fathers visa so income and residency was not an issue. Their current employers do not sponsor them or offer any benefits - they do however seem to be paying peanuts Even knowing that they'll earn a lot less than us it seems wrong...


I am sure there must be a minimum but I don't know the exact number, sorry. However when it comes to visas, all employers are required by the Ministry of Labour to sponsor their employees (unless is a wife on their husband's visa). Even labourers have their visas 'sponsored' by a company (although many times the poor chaps have to actually pay for the visas from their own pocket, which is an illegal and despicable practice). Some employers will look for wives or daughters with family sponsored visas to try to save some money so being on a family sponsored visa could make a candidate more 'attractive' in the eyes of a (petty) employer. 

On a side note, I absolutely hate to use the 'western'/'non western' reference as it just contributes to keep perpetuating the wage discrimination, however is a factor that is often used to determine what candidates to pick and what salaries to offer. Wish it wasn't the case but it is, and I know it can be hard to realise that yourself or your loved ones fall into the 'unlucky' categories just because they aren't winners of the 'womb lottery'


----------



## Kawasutra

And the question always will be, should the salary be related to the role or to the nationality, or the experience of the applicant, or the education, or the number of kid´s, or the expected lifestyle?
I guess it will always be a mixture of all of that, or......!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Kawasutra said:


> And the question always will be, should the salary be related to the role or to the nationality, or the experience of the applicant, or the education, or the number of kid´s, or the expected lifestyle?
> I guess it will always be a mixture of all of that, or......!


Completely agree. Is not the same to come here as a single than to come with wife and kids  expenses will vary a lot.


----------



## sahil80

Kawasutra said:


> And the question always will be, should the salary be related to the role or to the nationality, or the experience of the applicant, or the education, or the number of kid´s, or the expected lifestyle?
> I guess it will always be a mixture of all of that, or......!


well salaries based on nationality is obviously a big discrimination, I wish it was not the case in DXB but I have heard about it alot so I fairly think that's the case. 

I hope, sometime down the road, the rulers of DXB will understand "no one gets the chance to select his parents" and so they will work on to minimize it


----------



## boomerangfilms

dizzyizzy said:


> hi boomerang and welcome to the forum,
> 
> difficult to give you a number as I have absolutely no clue how much those kind of positions pay, so unless someone else comments, in your case I think is easier if you make a budget with all your yearly expenses and then give your boss that number and see what he says.
> 
> example of some monthly expenses in aed for the average single 'western' expat
> 1 BH at the marina -- 80K yearly average, or 7K per month give or take (plus agency fees)
> car lease or monthly payment if you get a loan -- 2K to 3K depending on type of car
> utilities, internet, etc. -- $1K
> groceries -- depends on the person but anything between 1K to 2K per month
> petrol -- possibly something around 500 to 1K aed per month depending on how much you drive around
> shopping, clubbing, dining out, etc. -- entirely up to you
> add on top big chunk of money you want to save at the end the month -- same as above
> etc....
> you get the drill
> 
> then divide by 12 months and that's your target salary. On top of that your employer must include at least one yearly ticket and health insurance.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks so much! the owner of the company told me i could get a good apartment for 1K a month because of the world economy. Is that correct? Or is it that HE would be able to get if for that price as he is a national.

Again thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Depends what type of local he is, to what he considers 'good' housing. My guess is it isnt going to be western housing around any western people.


----------



## dizzyizzy

boomerangfilms said:


> Thanks so much! the owner of the company told me i could get a good apartment for 1K a month because of the world economy. Is that correct? Or is it that HE would be able to get if for that price as he is a national.
> 
> Again thanks for all the great info!


mmmm.... if he's a local and is telling you that, I'd be very careful with believing anything he says - either he knows the situation with rents and is trying to minimize it, or he is not fully aware of the fact that rents did drop, but not THAT much  

Let's say he means 1K USD per month, that is 3,600 AED per month, or 43K per year, which will barely get you a studio in one of the 'desired' areas (I mean the typical neigbours that we predictable expats tend to like  marina/JLT/Greens, etc) but not a 1 bedroom apartment. Some studios are quite nice but if I were you I'd push for enough money to get a proper 1 bedroom. Check Dubizzle.com and try entering those numbers and see what you get. You'll see that anything in the 40K-43K range are studios, or 1 bedrooms in either Discovery Gardens or one of the others areas that a lot of people tend to not like as they are slowly turning into 'bachelors accomodation'. There are some new developments that have been recently handed over that are a bit out of the way and are more economical (motor city, etc.) but most people want to be 'where the action is' so not sure if that is a desirable option for you. 

Do you know whereabouts your work would be? Much easier to give you recomendations based on that.


----------



## dizzyizzy

May we remind everyone to keep the questions on this particular thread *salary/compensation related* please.

Thank you


----------



## Gums

I debated posting because salary always seems so personal! Anyway, I have seen offers similar to mine posted in this thread that have garnered mixed reviews. A few times people have said that the offer is fine, other times posters have said the offer is too low. The total package is worth much more than what we make now, but the cost of living seems astronomically higher than a mid-sized Canadian town. 

Anyway:
22K per month
+44k p/a in bonuses if goals are met (don't know what these goals are, so I have no idea if we will ever see any of this.)
120k p/a housing paid in 4 installments
30k per kid p/a (I know we will be going over this amount)
20k moving bonus
Medical (no dental)
1 return trip home per year 
Car provided by company
1 month acc. provided in order to secure housing

Career is related to computers and law enforcement. We have two elementary school kids. I want to be able to save and travel a bit. We live modestly now, and we don't have any expensive hobbies. Reassurance/reality checks welcome.


----------



## malusldr

*Salary package for American to move to Dubai*

Hello,

I have been offered the following package for a Aerospace Engineer position in Dubai. I am married with one child on the way.

My offer:
Salary per month: 30000 AED
includes a approx breakdown:
Base Salary - 18000
Housing Allowance - 10000
Transportation Allowance - 2000
Private Medical and Dental Insurance - Unknown

Additionally I will recieve
Relocation assistance through private company or two months salary to move on my own.
1 flight back per year for the whole family

This offer seemed low so I believe my counter offer should be 42000 a month.

Am I asking for too much?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Gums said:


> I debated posting because salary always seems so personal! Anyway, I have seen offers similar to mine posted in this thread that have garnered mixed reviews. A few times people have said that the offer is fine, other times posters have said the offer is too low. The total package is worth much more than what we make now, but the cost of living seems astronomically higher than a mid-sized Canadian town.
> 
> Anyway:
> 22K per month
> +44k p/a in bonuses if goals are met (don't know what these goals are, so I have no idea if we will ever see any of this.)
> 120k p/a housing paid in 4 installments
> 30k per kid p/a (I know we will be going over this amount)
> 20k moving bonus
> Medical (no dental)
> 1 return trip home per year
> Car provided by company
> 1 month acc. provided in order to secure housing
> 
> Career is related to computers and law enforcement. We have two elementary school kids. I want to be able to save and travel a bit. We live modestly now, and we don't have any expensive hobbies. Reassurance/reality checks welcome.


Hi Gums

I'd say is alright since you've got all your major expenses covered (housing, schools, car, medical, flights). You may need to add a bit into the schooling allowance but I think you should be ok. Your housing allowance is good, you'll just need to make sure contractually that you get the housing payments exactly on the date when you'll need them. Actually every single thing should be stated clearly in your contract.

Someone with kids, please comment!


----------



## dizzyizzy

malusldr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been offered the following package for a Aerospace Engineer position in Dubai. I am married with one child on the way.
> 
> My offer:
> Salary per month: 30000 AED
> includes a approx breakdown:
> Base Salary - 18000
> Housing Allowance - 10000
> Transportation Allowance - 2000
> Private Medical and Dental Insurance - Unknown
> 
> Additionally I will recieve
> Relocation assistance through private company or two months salary to move on my own.
> 1 flight back per year for the whole family
> 
> This offer seemed low so I believe my counter offer should be 42000 a month.
> 
> Am I asking for too much?


Hi there,

it's a good package but definitely try fight for the 42K, even if it's too high you never know! But in terms of making it on 30K I think you guys should be ok, just clarify the medical insurance. Since baby is on the way is still too early to worry about schools but you may want to discuss it with your employer, as if you plan to stay here in the medium/long term the time will come when your boy/girl needs to go to school and ouch, school fees are expensive. Perhaps you can get them to commit contractually to give you a school allowance when the time comes.


----------



## Jynxgirl

malusldr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been offered the following package for a Aerospace Engineer position in Dubai. I am married with one child on the way.
> 
> My offer:
> Salary per month: 30000 AED
> includes a approx breakdown:
> Base Salary - 18000
> Housing Allowance - 10000
> Transportation Allowance - 2000
> Private Medical and Dental Insurance - Unknown
> 
> Additionally I will recieve
> Relocation assistance through private company or two months salary to move on my own.
> 1 flight back per year for the whole family
> 
> This offer seemed low so I believe my counter offer should be 42000 a month.
> 
> Am I asking for too much?


No, 30k all in isnt such a great salary for what I assume your degrees you hold. It might be an ok salary if you are not really an engineer and really are an airplane mechanic. Here is hard to tell as EVERY person is an engineer or an executive. 

What are you being paid in the usa in relation to this salary? It is odd for me to see people coming over for 360k/100k$ on engineering degrees. I have friends that are in Texas who are making 80k$/294dir after just a year of graduating. It is a whole lot cheaper to live there, then here. I would assume if you live in a different part of the country, the salaries would be higher relative to the cost of living. Anyhow, living there on a similar salary of the 80k$ is living a lot better lifestyle then you will on 360k dirh salary here. 

And that isnt even factoring in the inconvenience of living in a middle eastern country. 

42k is a good counter in my opinion. 

Peoples posted salary ?'s seem to be going down down down.

P.S. I hated calculus, differential equations, and physics


----------



## malusldr

*Thank you*



dizzyizzy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> it's a good package but definitely try fight for the 42K, even if it's too high you never know! But in terms of making it on 30K I think you guys should be ok, just clarify the medical insurance. Since baby is on the way is still too early to worry about schools but you may want to discuss it with your employer, as if you plan to stay here in the medium/long term the time will come when your boy/girl needs to go to school and ouch, school fees are expensive. Perhaps you can get them to commit contractually to give you a school allowance when the time comes.


Thank you for the quick response. I will consider it. My biggest concern will be maintaining my home in the U.S. because I will not be able to sell it. I need to make enough to maintain the home in the case that I can't get enough rent for it and still maintain a decent living in Dubai.


----------



## malusldr

Jynxgirl said:


> No, 30k all in isnt such a great salary for what I assume your degrees you hold. It might be an ok salary if you are not really an engineer and really are an airplane mechanic. Here is hard to tell as EVERY person is an engineer or an executive.
> 
> What are you being paid in the usa in relation to this salary? It is odd for me to see people coming over for 360k/100k$ on engineering degrees. I have friends that are in Texas who are making 80k$/294dir after just a year of graduating. It is a whole lot cheaper to live there, then here. I would assume if you live in a different part of the country, the salaries would be higher relative to the cost of living. Anyhow, living there on a similar salary of the 80k$ is living a lot better lifestyle then you will on 360k dirh salary here.
> 
> And that isnt even factoring in the inconvenience of living in a middle eastern country.
> 
> 42k is a good counter in my opinion.
> 
> Peoples posted salary ?'s seem to be going down down down.
> 
> P.S. I hated calculus, differential equations, and physics


I agree with the engineering part. I was a aircraft mechanic, but have moved up to engineering. This position is a degree position, but I will say that I currently do not hold a degree. The position is the same position I have here in the U.S. I was waived the degree requirement based on my years of experience and product knowledge. This position is a engineering position not an aircraft mechanic. I currently live in the D.C. area and my salary is close to your Texas friends around 85k. Please know that I love my current job and my current living standard and financial situation is great. 

My biggest concern is my home. I will not be able to sell it and will put it up for rent. I need to be financially stable in the event that I can not rent the home and will have to pay for my home in the U.S. and maintain a good living in Dubai. I hope that helps. 

P.S. I love calculus, differential equations, and physicslane:


----------



## malusldr

*Aircraft Mechanic NOT*



malusldr said:


> I agree with the engineering part. I was a aircraft mechanic, but have moved up to engineering. This position is a degree position, but I will say that I currently do not hold a degree. The position is the same position I have here in the U.S. I was waived the degree requirement based on my years of experience and product knowledge. This position is a engineering position not an aircraft mechanic. I currently live in the D.C. area and my salary is close to your Texas friends around 85k. Please know that I love my current job and my current living standard and financial situation is great.
> 
> My biggest concern is my home. I will not be able to sell it and will put it up for rent. I need to be financially stable in the event that I can not rent the home and will have to pay for my home in the U.S. and maintain a good living in Dubai.
> 
> 
> P.S. I love calculus, differential equations, and physicslane:


I will also say that the company I work for is worldwide and could have selected someone local or in Europe. I believe there is a good reason they selected me and I'm hoping I can use that in my favor. I hope that helps.


----------



## dizzyizzy

malusldr said:


> I will also say that the company I work for is worldwide and could have selected someone local or in Europe. I believe there is a good reason they selected me and I'm hoping I can use that in my favor. I hope that helps.


Listen to jynx advice and don't come here unless you are going to be paid much, much more than what you are earning back home, especially as you say you currently have a nice life and lifestyle!! the fact that you have to pay your mortgage back home is also one thing to consider, i am assuming it will take a good chunk of your money. The move is hard on some people, and being away from home might be difficult for your wife when your baby is born as she won't have a support system around her


----------



## ?newbie?

pamela0810 said:


> A relative of mine who is a junior recruitment consultant in the wealth management sector earns a basic of 15K dirhams a month + commission + other stuff that she didn't really tell me but I'm sure she gets like transportation, etc. Hope this helps.



Hi Pamela, thank you very much for the help  much appreciated.


----------



## grayish

got to angree on this. Its a pretty good offer.


----------



## grayish

i doubt it if you can have a good apartment on your own for 1k if you intend to live in Dubai... There are good studio flats somewhere in Silicon Oasis that could range to 23-28k per year...


----------



## grayish

boomerangfilms said:


> Thanks so much! the owner of the company told me i could get a good apartment for 1K a month because of the world economy. Is that correct? Or is it that HE would be able to get if for that price as he is a national.
> 
> Again thanks for all the great info!



Hi, I doubt it if you can find a good apartment on your own for 1k in Dubai....


----------



## julan

dubss said:


> Thanks, I still haven't accepted... It is a "regional bank" but a bank nonetheless... I thought I would gain some regional experience and possibly switch to a larger multinational after a year. Any suggestions on where to look for finance jobs in Dubai? I've tried Michael Page, Monstergulf and Bayt


Check out eFinancialCareers-gulf


----------



## Gums

If you get a relocation bonus should that be expected to cover the flight over to Dubai? Tjere is nothing else specific about the initial flight there in my DH's contract.


----------



## rahmed

Hi friends,

Pls. advice weather monthly remuneration of DHs 6000 + accomodation is fair enough for a managerial job in dubai. Thanks.


----------



## dizzyizzy

rahmed said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Pls. advice weather monthly remuneration of DHs 6000 + accomodation is fair enough for a managerial job in dubai. Thanks.


No, that's way low. Give more details.


----------



## rahmed

dizzyizzy said:


> No, that's way low. Give more details.


There are other allowances and benefits for the post.
more details like??


----------



## rahmed

Hi,

Pls. find more details of appointment letter as below:
it is mentioned in the appointment letter that if i resign from the company before 5 years from the date of joining then I am liable to pay for all the visa processing and related charges incurred on me.
pls. let me know the charges?

And after resigning I cannot join any other company that is directly or indirectly, in the same line of business for the period of three years as per JAFZA (jebel ali free zone authority) if any violation found then company can take legal action against me.
is it correct?

your feedback will help me in a big way.


----------



## dizzyizzy

more details as in what type of management position, for what industry, what will be your duties, etc. and the complete details of the offer. you say it includes 'allowances' but how much? if they are going to give you a 1K dhs accomodation allowance for example, that won't be of much help 

post the complete offer inc. all allowances, only then we will be able to give you feedback.


----------



## jme

AUDUBAI said:


> Hi - I have an offer but they are wanting to tax equalise me - so they deduct the tax which would otherwise be payable if I was back home. I know this is sometimes done for expat postings but does not sit well with me considering Dubai is tax free.
> 
> Do people know if tax equlisation is common for posting in Dubai?
> 
> Also no hardship allowance is being paid. Is this common for Dubai?


I have lived here 12 years and never ever heard of that!!!! It is tax free. You have to check your tax laws in your home country but for example Australia....my home... As long as I make my self a non resident and live out side of the country ofr 2 years.. (I think this is correct) then i dont have to pay tax. If for example i returned home after 6 months..., then i would have to pay back the tax at the end of that finacial year which I think is about 37percent. You need to check with your home country...


----------



## mavzor

Gums said:


> but the cost of living seems astronomically higher than a mid-sized Canadian town.
> 
> Career is related to computers and law enforcement. We have two elementary school kids. I want to be able to save and travel a bit. We live modestly now, and we don't have any expensive hobbies. Reassurance/reality checks welcome.


I have no idea what you're talking about when you say the cost of living is astronomically higher.
Adapt to the environment, find an apartment that will suit you. Save money and stop living 'like an expat'.
If you rent fancy cars, live in a villa/house, and buy imported food from spinneys, then yes it wil lseem higher.
If you find a reasonable apt, and adapt, you will find it in half.


----------



## Nisosha

*how to find a credible job?*

outside of UAE. I am a newly qualified Teaching Assistant and a TEFL Teacher. I would love to relocate to Dubai to be near my family. But dont know how to go about finding a job in a school for the above positions? I am also a fluent Russian speaker, together with English. 
I tried to look on the net, but most websites dont seem to be credible. I was also advised that it would be easier for me to find something if I am already in Dubai?

Is that the case? I would appreciate any advice from anyone here! I thank you in advance!

warm wishes to all!


----------



## tankandroxy

*Ultrasound Tech*

Hi everyone, I'm very interested in working in Dubai, I'm an ultrasound tech and have 5 years experience and all the licensing and everything, I've really good at what I do. I inquired with a recruiting agency last week and haven't heard back, but what I think I would want is something like I've seen on here like 135,000 AED housing allowance, 35,000 per child for school (I have 2 kids and am a single mom) and something like 35000 AED per month for a salary. I don't really care about traveling back and forth to the states for 6 weeks a year or anything like that, I just want the money. Is that reasonable to expect? Is that expecting too much? I've been told ultrasound techs are in high demand over there, but want to see what the real opportunities are. If I'm way off, please let me know what a more realistic expectation would be. Thank.


----------



## sovs

*Salary advice?*

Hi all
Last year I moved with my family to Dubai where my husband got a new job. Until now I’ve been at home taking care of all domestic issues, but now it’s time to get a job outside of home.

I’ve been offered a position as Project Manager in the Software/Finance sector. This is just what I was doing at home and where I have +10 years of experience.

With this limited information could anyone indicate a reasonable compensation level?

Note that housing, school fees, insurances etc is already in place and taken care of, so my employer doesn’t have to cover any such costs.


----------



## Gums

mavzor said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about when you say the cost of living is astronomically higher.
> Adapt to the environment, find an apartment that will suit you. Save money and stop living 'like an expat'.
> If you rent fancy cars, live in a villa/house, and buy imported food from spinneys, then yes it wil lseem higher.
> If you find a reasonable apt, and adapt, you will find it in half.


If you don't understand the concept that certain places are more expensive to live in then I don't know what to say. Within Canada, Vancouver has a higher cost of living than my current town, and this has nothing to do with buying imported food or expensive cars. I don't do that now and I had no intention of doing that in Dubai. It comes down to the basic costs of goods and necessities being more expensive in one location than another - phone more expensive, internet being more expensive, computers are more expensive, schooling is more expensive, housing is WAY more expensive, even utilities seem more expensive. 

Everything I have read on this forum and on other forums have suggested to me that I can expect to pay more for nearly everything - in other words, higher cost of living. If I have been misinformed please let me know.


----------



## whitecap

Gums said:


> If you don't understand the concept that certain places are more expensive to live in then I don't know what to say. Within Canada, Vancouver has a higher cost of living than my current town, and this has nothing to do with buying imported food or expensive cars. I don't do that now and I had no intention of doing that in Dubai. It comes down to the basic costs of goods and necessities being more expensive in one location than another - phone more expensive, internet being more expensive, computers are more expensive, schooling is more expensive, housing is WAY more expensive, even utilities seem more expensive.
> 
> Everything I have read on this forum and on other forums have suggested to me that I can expect to pay more for nearly everything - in other words, higher cost of living. If I have been misinformed please let me know.


Agreed....sort of  but here you get a tax free income and normally a nice increase on what you are paid in your home country. Swings and roundabouts? Oh, and the sun, and way of life and travel......


----------



## effie

Hello everyone, 
my situation is the following. 
I work in the Healthcare industry in a big multinational firm and I have been offered a position of Sales and Business Development Manager for MEA. I am not sure whether the offer is as good as it could be expected. 
I have a basic Salary 21500 AED per month plus 1750 Transportation allowance and a monthly housing allowance of 6600. The latter is quite low, so it means I have to add from my basic salary to cover the needs for my family. I forgot to mention I have a child at the age of 2, so schooling is covered after 3 (42000 Annual schooling allowance). My husband hasn't got any job offers yet, so I guess he will find something eventually, but I need to see whether we can manage with this money. Ofcourse medical insurance covered for all 3 of us. Plus one month salary for rellocation expenses.
I will also have a bonus but this is given once a year and depending the results. The bonus can reach 60% of my annual income which is good, but manager told me to be realistic around 30-40%. 

I would like to live a good life, nothing too much, some dinners and cinemas every now and then, and ofcourse being able to save a little.


----------



## dizzyizzy

effie said:


> Hello everyone,
> my situation is the following.
> I work in the Healthcare industry in a big multinational firm and I have been offered a position of Sales and Business Development Manager for MEA. I am not sure whether the offer is as good as it could be expected.
> I have a basic Salary 21500 AED per month plus 1750 Transportation allowance and a monthly housing allowance of 6600. The latter is quite low, so it means I have to add from my basic salary to cover the needs for my family. I forgot to mention I have a child at the age of 2, so schooling is covered after 3 (42000 Annual schooling allowance). My husband hasn't got any job offers yet, so I guess he will find something eventually, but I need to see whether we can manage with this money. Ofcourse medical insurance covered for all 3 of us. Plus one month salary for rellocation expenses.
> I will also have a bonus but this is given once a year and depending the results. The bonus can reach 60% of my annual income which is good, but manager told me to be realistic around 30-40%.
> 
> I would like to live a good life, nothing too much, some dinners and cinemas every now and then, and ofcourse being able to save a little.


Yes you should be alright but as you mention you may need to add in to the accomodation expense from your pocket, depending on what your expectactions are. Of course if your husband starts working, much better then. Good that you have the schooling covered, as school fees are hideously expensive. Still try to push for a little bit more money, haggling is expected, and if they want you they will say yes


----------



## dizzyizzy

Nisosha said:


> outside of UAE. I am a newly qualified Teaching Assistant and a TEFL Teacher. I would love to relocate to Dubai to be near my family. But dont know how to go about finding a job in a school for the above positions? I am also a fluent Russian speaker, together with English.
> I tried to look on the net, but most websites dont seem to be credible. I was also advised that it would be easier for me to find something if I am already in Dubai?
> 
> Is that the case? I would appreciate any advice from anyone here! I thank you in advance!
> 
> warm wishes to all!


Yes, is easier to find jobs once you are here of course. 

Have a look at the 'read before you post' sticky, there is a long list of recruitment agencies, but since you are looking for teaching jobs your best bet is to contact the schools directly.


----------



## dizzyizzy

sovs said:


> Hi all
> Last year I moved with my family to Dubai where my husband got a new job. Until now I’ve been at home taking care of all domestic issues, but now it’s time to get a job outside of home.
> 
> I’ve been offered a position as Project Manager in the Software/Finance sector. This is just what I was doing at home and where I have +10 years of experience.
> 
> With this limited information could anyone indicate a reasonable compensation level?
> 
> Note that housing, school fees, insurances etc is already in place and taken care of, so my employer doesn’t have to cover any such costs.


Hi Sovs

if you do a search on this thread you should be able to find posts of other people who were offered project management positions and perhaps they are posting their compensation packages, so that you can get an idea of what sort of salary to expect.


----------



## dizzyizzy

tankandroxy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm very interested in working in Dubai, I'm an ultrasound tech and have 5 years experience and all the licensing and everything, I've really good at what I do. I inquired with a recruiting agency last week and haven't heard back, but what I think I would want is something like I've seen on here like 135,000 AED housing allowance, 35,000 per child for school (I have 2 kids and am a single mom) and something like 35000 AED per month for a salary. I don't really care about traveling back and forth to the states for 6 weeks a year or anything like that, I just want the money. Is that reasonable to expect? Is that expecting too much? I've been told ultrasound techs are in high demand over there, but want to see what the real opportunities are. If I'm way off, please let me know what a more realistic expectation would be. Thank.


I must admit I don't know how much this type of job pays but at first glance I think your expectations might be a bit too high. Hope someone else with experience in the industry can comment on this. I would be surprised if hospitals offer these kind of allowances to their staff (other than doctors perhaps). If they do then I may need to change jobs


----------



## hmdzi

*Information Security career salaries*

Hi all,

I'm from france, 33 years old and in IT since 11 years (6 y as system engineer and 5 as information security consultant in a big french bank).

i hold a master degree, and some certification (Cisco CCSP, CISSP, PMP, CISA, CEH and MCP).

I plan to move to UAE next year and need to know what salary i can expect (I hope 30k/month + allowances).

I have no idea of what is possible in this field.

If anyone can help me... this in advance


----------



## whitecap

hmdzi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm from france, 33 years old and in IT since 11 years (6 y as system engineer and 5 as information security consultant in a big french bank).
> 
> i hold a master degree, and some certification (Cisco CCSP, CISSP, PMP, CISA, CEH and MCP).
> 
> I plan to move to UAE next year and need to know what salary i can expect (I hope 30k/month + allowances).
> 
> I have no idea of what is possible in this field.
> 
> If anyone can help me... this in advance


Make 5 posts and then you can PM me your CV


----------



## VS400

Hi everyone

A quick question here. How is the job Market for electrical engineers in UAE at the mo? My husband has a degree in electrical engineering, 5 years experience at an international consultancy plus he is working towards his chartership. I've seen quite a few ads for jobs but not sure what salary to expect. The company he will work for is as important as the salary so preferably an international firm like Aitkens or Jacobs. I've read pretty much every post on here no joke!! Just need some info on the job Market for engineers and if there is a demand for it? Thanks!

P.s love this forum. So useful


----------



## VS400

Hi everyone

A quick question here. How is the job Market for electrical engineers in UAE at the mo? My husband has a degree in electrical engineering, 5 years experience at an international consultancy plus he is working towards his chartership. I've seen quite a few ads for jobs but not sure what salary to expect. The company he will work for is as important as the salary so preferably an international firm like Aitkens or Jacobs. I've read pretty much every post on here no joke!! Just need some info on the job Market for engineers and if there is a demand for it? Thanks!

P.s love this forum. So useful


----------



## spookeytookey

*Job offer in Dubai is it enough*

hi
i have a job offer as follows
350 000 AED per year inc housing allowance
schooling upto 35000 AED per child
free medical and dental
3 free flights a year for whole family lus unlimited 90% discount on standby tickets worldwide 20 diff airlines

we are a family of 2 ad and 2 children aged 3 and 7

firstly is the salary enough, bear in mind the wife will work (shes a teacher) eventually

secondly a stupid question but how are the schools protected against unwated pervs and terrorists
im sorry to ask but i just need to be sure

thanks guys


----------



## sahil80

VS400 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> A quick question here. How is the job Market for electrical engineers in UAE at the mo? My husband has a degree in electrical engineering, 5 years experience at an international consultancy plus he is working towards his chartership. I've seen quite a few ads for jobs but not sure what salary to expect. The company he will work for is as important as the salary so preferably an international firm like Aitkens or Jacobs. I've read pretty much every post on here no joke!! Just need some info on the job Market for engineers and if there is a demand for it? Thanks!
> 
> P.s love this forum. So useful


My friend was recently employed by Siemens - she is an electrical engineer with 7 years experience - so i think the market is pretty sound as she was contacted by two other companies when she threw her cv in the market


----------



## VS400

Thanks for ur quick reply! He is actually an MEP engineer, electrical design,building services etc. I think Siemens is electronics. I'm guessing there isn't a lot of building going on?


----------



## dizzyizzy

VS400 said:


> Thanks for ur quick reply! He is actually an MEP engineer, electrical design,building services etc. I think Siemens is electronics. I'm guessing there isn't a lot of building going on?


No, there isn't. Abu Dhabi is also heading to a 'construction recession' from what I hear.


----------



## Felixtoo2

What sort of mjob gets you ID90`s in Dubai? I used to get them in the Uk but not here.


----------



## furiae14

Hi there,

I am new in the forum, as I stumbled upon this amazing website during my searches. Basically I am a Turkish citizen living in NYC, working at a hedge fund with 4 years of experience. I have a top MBA degree, and passed CFA level 1 this summer. I am on the verge of deciding to move to UAE/Qatar, but do not know what is the situation over there for hedge funds/private equity. Are the companies hiring? If so, what would be a approximate package for a prospective like me?


----------



## malusldr

*Update*



malusldr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been offered the following package for a Aerospace Engineer position in Dubai. I am married with one child on the way.
> 
> My offer:
> Salary per month: 30000 AED
> includes a approx breakdown:
> Base Salary - 18000
> Housing Allowance - 10000
> Transportation Allowance - 2000
> Private Medical and Dental Insurance - Unknown
> 
> Additionally I will recieve
> Relocation assistance through private company or two months salary to move on my own.
> 1 flight back per year for the whole family
> 
> This offer seemed low so I believe my counter offer should be 42000 a month.
> 
> Am I asking for too much?



Hi all, I wanted to update you. The company met half-way with my counter offer. My offer now stands as:

Salary: 37800 AED PM
Breakdown:
Base: 28000 AED PM
Housing: 7500 AED PM
Transportation: 2300 PM
Medical and Dental for whole family
Relocation provided
1 Flight home per year for whole family

I think this a decent offer. My wife and I are strongly considering it. Thank you guys for all your comments and suggestions. Please feel free to comment on the this final offer. Thanks again lane:


----------



## pamela0810

They should not have reduced the housing allowance. If you want to rent a decent 2-3 bedroom house, you will need approximately AED120,000 a month. Also, they need to pay your utilities 100%


----------



## dwilkinson

pamela0810 said:


> They should not have reduced the housing allowance. If you want to rent a decent 2-3 bedroom house, you will need approximately AED120,000 a month. Also, they need to pay your utilities 100%



They might have reduced the housing allowance but the overall package is still higher to the original offer. You can get a nice 2 bedroom apartment for 90000aed if not, you still have a decent increase in your base salary to add to it. I also believe the time when the companies were paying 100% utilies is over. I think its a good offer.


----------



## mavzor

pamela0810 said:


> They should not have reduced the housing allowance. If you want to rent a decent 2-3 bedroom house, you will need approximately AED120,000 a month. Also, they need to pay your utilities 100%


FYI: I think she meant 120k dhs per annum...


----------



## Rastaafarian

malusldr said:


> Hi all, I wanted to update you. The company met half-way with my counter offer. My offer now stands as:
> 
> Salary: 37800 AED PM
> Breakdown:
> Base: 28000 AED PM
> Housing: 7500 AED PM
> Transportation: 2300 PM
> Medical and Dental for whole family
> Relocation provided
> 1 Flight home per year for whole family
> 
> I think this a decent offer. My wife and I are strongly considering it. Thank you guys for all your comments and suggestions. Please feel free to comment on the this final offer. Thanks again lane:


I think you can do better.


----------



## Rastaafarian

malusldr said:


> I agree with the engineering part. I was a aircraft mechanic, but have moved up to engineering. This position is a degree position, but I will say that I currently do not hold a degree. The position is the same position I have here in the U.S. I was waived the degree requirement based on my years of experience and product knowledge. This position is a engineering position not an aircraft mechanic. I currently live in the D.C. area and my salary is close to your Texas friends around 85k. Please know that I love my current job and my current living standard and financial situation is great.
> 
> My biggest concern is my home. I will not be able to sell it and will put it up for rent. I need to be financially stable in the event that I can not rent the home and will have to pay for my home in the U.S. and maintain a good living in Dubai. I hope that helps.
> 
> P.S. I love calculus, differential equations, and physicslane:


I agree with Jynxgrl, if I was you I would stay back in the good ole, US&A. You can always pursue a part time degree or some higher course in US; switch jobs and be making $125K. 
Unless, you have start putting weight age to other variables ,e.g., be adventurous, live outside states, etc, I would stay put. The experience here in your field will not help you in future (I could be wrong but am fairly certain). 
Folks like me who are in Finance, etc. are moving here b/c my end investors (I.e., my capital) are here. 

I would not come to the sandpit, if I was you.


----------



## shabana

need advice: i've been offered two jobs and neither are particularly good offers but to be honest i'm not money motivated and need a change in life.

the first job is based in Abu Dhabi at a school owned by ADNOC they require a teaching assistant and provide a one bedroom apartment plus all expenses plus 35 days annual leave but a salary of only 5,000 aed per month. i'm sure once i'm there i can offer to take on extra duties to improve the salary.

the other offer is with a private school in Dubai as an ESL Teacher. They pay 8,000 plus a 3K housing allowance per month and all the school holidays which is around 3 months per annum.

like i said, i know that neither pay well, having said that the majority of schools in the uae offer salaries of between 5-13,000 per annum. 

In my case which would you suggest is better? Abu Dhabi or Dubai? which would be a far nicer to place to live in. I'm not a party person at all and enjoy travelling, long walks, beach, shopping etc. I am born and brought up in London, UK and honestly it's a chance that i'm looking for and not the salary.

your opinion and advice is appreciated.


----------



## shabana

forgot to mention that i'm single with no one to support.


----------



## TallyHo

The Dubai offer is better. You can find a villa/flat share for 3000-4000 AED a month which will cover all living expenses. 

Let's say the rent is 3500 AED. 

Next, you will need a car hire. 2,000 AED/month is the average, and say 300 AED a month in petrol expenses. Total car expenses: 2300 AED

So far, 5800 AED. 

Food & Misc: The generally accepted absolute minimum for a Western expat in Dubai is about 500 AED a week. Most spend more. For your sake we'll stick with 500 AED, or 2,000 AED a month.

Now your outgoings are 7800 AED out of 11,000 AED. That leaves you with 3,200 AED in the bank at the end of the month. 

So - you can survive. It'll be a quiet and simple life. No brunches. No shopping in the malls. And you will be surrounded by people who will easily outspend you. 



shabana said:


> forgot to mention that i'm single with no one to support.


----------



## RoxiRocks

With no job prospects in UK, what opportunities are there for a 53 year old British National with 30 year career in IT?


----------



## Kawasutra

TallyHo said:


> The Dubai offer is better. You can find a villa/flat share for 3000-4000 AED a month which will cover all living expenses.
> 
> Let's say the rent is 3500 AED.
> 
> Next, you will need a car hire. 2,000 AED/month is the average, and say 300 AED a month in petrol expenses. Total car expenses: 2300 AED
> 
> So far, 5800 AED.
> 
> Food & Misc: The generally accepted absolute minimum for a Western expat in Dubai is about 500 AED a week. Most spend more. For your sake we'll stick with 500 AED, or 2,000 AED a month.
> 
> Now your outgoings are 7800 AED out of 11,000 AED. That leaves you with 3,200 AED in the bank at the end of the month.
> 
> So - you can survive. It'll be a quiet and simple life. No brunches. No shopping in the malls. And you will be surrounded by people who will easily outspend you.


That´s how simple live can be, but don´t tell this anybody or the wages will go down again...


----------



## Fernwood

shabana said:


> need advice: i've been offered two jobs and neither are particularly good offers but to be honest i'm not money motivated and need a change in life.
> 
> the first job is based in Abu Dhabi at a school owned by ADNOC they require a teaching assistant and provide a one bedroom apartment plus all expenses plus 35 days annual leave but a salary of only 5,000 aed per month. i'm sure once i'm there i can offer to take on extra duties to improve the salary.
> 
> the other offer is with a private school in Dubai as an ESL Teacher. They pay 8,000 plus a 3K housing allowance per month and all the school holidays which is around 3 months per annum.
> 
> like i said, i know that neither pay well, having said that the majority of schools in the uae offer salaries of between 5-13,000 per annum.
> 
> In my case which would you suggest is better? Abu Dhabi or Dubai? which would be a far nicer to place to live in. I'm not a party person at all and enjoy travelling, long walks, beach, shopping etc. I am born and brought up in London, UK and honestly it's a chance that i'm looking for and not the salary.
> 
> your opinion and advice is appreciated.



I am also seeking an opportunity in Dubai or Abu Dhabi to experience different culture and travel a bit. Like you, money is not my object and I have no one to support and strong professional experience.

However, I won't be giving up more than I plan to gain. That is not a wise move. The highest salary you are offered is about 700GBP per month. Would you earn that in London. If you are earning more in London, why would you go to Dubai? I understand money is not your motivator, nor is it mine, but you want to live comfortably and not pinch pennies. 

If you go over there and realise that you can't live on that amount, you will be in debt. You may not be able to leave your post as I'm sure you will be on a contract so getting another job may be difficult with visa / sponsorship issues.

Taking on extra duties is fine but now you're working longer hours just to make what you are probably already earning in London on one job. Does that make sense?

If you have a CELTA, DELTA or other ESL certifications, there is no way you should be earning that little. Have you done enough research?


----------



## brook4

*Job offer Dubai*

Hi People,

Just after some advice if poss.

More or less been offered a position working for an exhibition company in Dubai on the Sheikh Zayed Rd City Tower 1???

The package is £35k plus £8k rental, healthcare and moving costs.

I have 2 children 1 of school age.

Is this package enough to live comfortably?

Also where should we be looking at property? Ideally would like a 3 bed villa.

Thanks for reading.

Brook.


----------



## basc

brook4 said:


> More or less been offered a position working for an exhibition company in Dubai on the Sheikh Zayed Rd City Tower 1???
> 
> The package is £35k plus £8k rental, healthcare and moving costs.
> 
> I have 2 children 1 of school age.
> 
> Is this package enough to live comfortably?


I am not sure about the figures you mentioned - is your salary AED 35k a month + AED 8k rental (per month) or GBP 35k salary + GBP 8k rental a year? - people sometimes post $ or £ without thinking and get wrong advice as a result . 

Will they also pay for your children's school fees? Flights home etc?


----------



## Black Jack

ok guys, i have to decide this week, I am separated, currently working 15 hours a week, for $15 an hour at Fedex. I am being offered a "sales job" with Fedex here in Ottawa Canada that would probably pay me between 40 - 70K USD, if I don't get that job with my experience and skills thats the salary range I am looking at here in Canada. I was laid off my Marketing/Advertising job in Las Vegas on May 31 2011. Here in Ottawa Canada I can live cheap, I'm currently only paying $400 a month rent, and life is quite inexpensive.

My uncle is offering me the following to be his manager/personalassistant/sales guy.

3 year contract:
_
Months 1 to 6 (probation): AED 12,500 + 7000 AED total allowances
Months 6 to 12: AED 15,000 + 7000 AED total allowances
Months 13 to 24: AED 17,000 + 7000 AED total allowances
Months 25 to 36: AED 18,000 + 7000 AED total allowances_

There is also a chance to earn bonuses, he is a financial instructor and sells financial courses to businesses.

This includes 30 days paid vacation and the following work week:

_The official work week is Sunday to Thursday 8 hours per day (40 hours per week) to be scheduled in between the hours 6am to 8pm as needed. It is understood that The firm’s working hours are driven by the client’s requirements and by the firm’s needs, therefore at certain times of year, longer hours and 6 day work week may be required. These extra hours will be “banked” and, with Management’s approval, can either be “withdrawn” in the form of additional vacation days off work or shorter work days when the firm has less requirements. _

My uncle is trying to sell me on the opportunity and chance for big bonuses, part of my job will be to invest some of his money and ill be looking at commissions there as well.

Id appreciate any thoughts, questions or feedback.


----------



## craignewcastle

Hi all! I've been offered a sales job selling interior design projects and furniture to the public I.e businesses, schools, offices etc! 

18000 k a month that's Inc my housing and car allowance 

Annual commission to be paid as well from sales


Is this a good package? Working 5 days a week.

Thanks


----------



## Fezoo

*Decent salary for family?*

Hello everyone. 

I am very close to being offered a job as a qualified in-house lawyer with a private defence contractor based in Dubai Airport Free Zone. They are structuring their offer as a "local" package rather than an "expat" one, even though they want a UK-qualified lawyer (presumably to reflect these post-bubble times). I have 12 years' experience and earn about 80,000 gross GBP in the UK, and I live comfortably but definitely not lavishly. I have family: wife, 3 kids (two of them primary school age).

They are looking to offer 150,000 USD per year (paid locally in AED, so that's 550,000 AED per year or 45,000 AED per month). They would cover medical for family and relocation costs. They would expect me to cover schooling, housing, and all other living costs. No flights home (apart from at the end!).

In terms of what I'm looking to get for the money:

Housing: 4 bed villa in a half-decent inland community (Greens Community, Arabian ranches etc. - I think places like JBR are out of financial reach)
Schooling: two 9 years olds at a reasonable British curriculum school (but doesn't have to be top end) 
Cars: two medium sized; one for me to do a park and ride with the Metro and one for the Mrs to do the school run etc.
Lifestyle: comfortable, not lavish; eat out once a week, after-school club for kids.

Motivation for move: not enjoying job in UK, looking for change of scene (have visited Dubai several times); new life experience for kids (and me!); would plan to stay 3-6 years, maybe more. However definitely want to avoid being tight with money and want to be comfortable. Some savings would be a bonus.

Have done some quick sums (using the annual AED amount) and if I take off 200,000 AED per year for housing and another 100,000 AED for school fees for 2 kids, that leaves me with 250,000 AED per year (or 20,000 AED per month) for groceries, cars, utilities, entertainment etc.

All comments are very gratefully received! Thanks.


----------



## Kawasutra

Fezoo said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am very close to being offered a job as a qualified in-house lawyer with a private defence contractor based in Dubai Airport Free Zone. They are structuring their offer as a "local" package rather than an "expat" one, even though they want a UK-qualified lawyer (presumably to reflect these post-bubble times). I have 12 years' experience and earn about 80,000 gross GBP in the UK, and I live comfortably but definitely not lavishly. I have family: wife, 3 kids (two of them primary school age).
> 
> They are looking to offer 150,000 USD per year (paid locally in AED, so that's 550,000 AED per year or 45,000 AED per month). They would cover medical for family and relocation costs. They would expect me to cover schooling, housing, and all other living costs. No flights home (apart from at the end!).
> 
> In terms of what I'm looking to get for the money:
> 
> Housing: 4 bed villa in a half-decent inland community (Greens Community, Arabian ranches etc. - I think places like JBR are out of financial reach)
> Schooling: two 9 years olds at a reasonable British curriculum school (but doesn't have to be top end)
> Cars: two medium sized; one for me to do a park and ride with the Metro and one for the Mrs to do the school run etc.
> Lifestyle: comfortable, not lavish; eat out once a week, after-school club for kids.
> 
> Motivation for move: not enjoying job in UK, looking for change of scene (have visited Dubai several times); new life experience for kids (and me!); would plan to stay 3-6 years, maybe more. However definitely want to avoid being tight with money and want to be comfortable. Some savings would be a bonus.
> 
> Have done some quick sums (using the annual AED amount) and if I take off 200,000 AED per year for housing and another 100,000 AED for school fees for 2 kids, that leaves me with 250,000 AED per year (or 20,000 AED per month) for groceries, cars, utilities, entertainment etc.
> 
> All comments are very gratefully received! Thanks.


45.000AED net/month is a good offer and appropriate to your profession/experience. Imagine what you have to earn gross in the UK
for the same net. What the consumption out of this is for your Family depends
on you but your calculation of costs is a bit high, you should have 25.000AED
remaining IMHO!


----------



## Fezoo

Great, thanks for such a quick reply.


----------



## Rastaafarian

Fezoo said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am very close to being offered a job as a qualified in-house lawyer with a private defence contractor based in Dubai Airport Free Zone. They are structuring their offer as a "local" package rather than an "expat" one, even though they want a UK-qualified lawyer (presumably to reflect these post-bubble times). I have 12 years' experience and earn about 80,000 gross GBP in the UK, and I live comfortably but definitely not lavishly. I have family: wife, 3 kids (two of them primary school age).
> 
> They are looking to offer 150,000 USD per year (paid locally in AED, so that's 550,000 AED per year or 45,000 AED per month). They would cover medical for family and relocation costs. They would expect me to cover schooling, housing, and all other living costs. No flights home (apart from at the end!).
> 
> In terms of what I'm looking to get for the money:
> 
> Housing: 4 bed villa in a half-decent inland community (Greens Community, Arabian ranches etc. - I think places like JBR are out of financial reach)
> Schooling: two 9 years olds at a reasonable British curriculum school (but doesn't have to be top end)
> Cars: two medium sized; one for me to do a park and ride with the Metro and one for the Mrs to do the school run etc.
> Lifestyle: comfortable, not lavish; eat out once a week, after-school club for kids.
> 
> Motivation for move: not enjoying job in UK, looking for change of scene (have visited Dubai several times); new life experience for kids (and me!); would plan to stay 3-6 years, maybe more. However definitely want to avoid being tight with money and want to be comfortable. Some savings would be a bonus.
> 
> Have done some quick sums (using the annual AED amount) and if I take off 200,000 AED per year for housing and another 100,000 AED for school fees for 2 kids, that leaves me with 250,000 AED per year (or 20,000 AED per month) for groceries, cars, utilities, entertainment etc.
> 
> All comments are very gratefully received! Thanks.


Hi, I would say the salary number is average not great. Given 10+ yrs of experience, you should be able to get $200k. I think you make a case that almost everyone gets a housing allowance so, they should give you one + $150k.


----------



## -=Stereo=-

Hi all,

Have accepted an offer, and am moving to Dubai with my wife and kids in October!
We are very excited, and have done a lot of research into cost of living etc.
As far as I know we're going to be alright, though I'd like to run my package by you guys to get some more opinions 

- Base salary of USD $60k / year (approx AED 202k)
- Housing allowance of USD $27.5k / year (approx AED 100k)
- Car allowance of USD $5k / year (approx AED 18k)
- Annual return ticket home for the whole family
- Schooling fees fully paid for both children
- One time relocation allowance of USD $10k (approx AED 35k)
- Fully comprehensive medical cover for the entire family
- 5 day working week with 25 days paid leave

For this I am going to have to support our family of 4.
Keen to hear your thoughts.

Thanks 
-=Stereo=-


----------



## john_C

john_C said:


> Hi all,
> I have received an offer from Emirates Group to work in project management which left me very disappointed, in fact I thought it was almost insulting. The base yearly salary comes up to about 50,000US$ per year, which would be possibly comparable to what here in Boston an entry level PM may be proposed (and that is considering the tax free factor!).
> 
> Is it true that Emirates, given the well-known recognition they obviously bank upon, is a lousy payer? Or is it more likely the case that the first offer is way below what they would be willing to come up with following long negotiations?
> I am quite surprised to have received such a proposal having given as a fact that they must be aware of what we'd be paid here in the US...


Just an update to my own post for those who are interested or in negotiations with Emirates group.

I ended up refusing the offer and I took a job in Qatar instead. I do realize the 2 cities are not the same, nor is the lifestyle. 
However, having to leave the US to move in the desert is something you decide to do only after a substantial incentive, not at a loss...

The HR of Emirates group in my experience are just terrible. I am not saying this out of retaliation feelings, I have to say that such unresponsive and careless attitude was not what I was expecting from a large, internationally-known company such as that. 
On top of that I got in touch with 2 project managers who work there and say they just hate the environment and will move away as soon as a decent offer comes from another firm. 
While it is quite rare in my experience to find a project manager who does not complain about the company he/she works for (essentially here in Boston, but also in NYC and Philadelphia, which are the environments I know the most, nobody plans to stay more than 1 year or 2 in the same company because the toxins level after such period becomes unbearable), those 2 connections mentioned that the organization of the company is so poor that "is just marginally better than working blindfolded..." 
Also check theglassdoor dot com for review about working at Emirates group: rather abysmal.

Anyways, the highest they were willing to pay for a project manager with more than a decade of experience was 32,000 AED per month. This is the lowest offer I had in the middle east. Turned down a majestic offer in Kuwait (not so interested in the oil industry...) I have a accepted an offer in Qatar which will bring about twice (actually 104% higher) than the one of Emirates. 

Given the treatment received, I have no regrets whatsoever to have missed the Emirates opportunity and I warn other project managers to be inquiring from the beginning what the salary range is: you might just be wasting time with them. My guess is that they are just targeting PMs from India, Philippines and Pakistan, which in a way makes sense given the fact that all the IT workforce is from those areas.


----------



## EnemyMind

Hello Everyone, 

For the last few months I have been waiting to hear about a contract, and just today I heard it was awarded and I will be working out the specifics next week. I have read through a fair bit of this thread. I was wondering about the specific security/information security industry in Dubai.

the question relies around I am a very well paid person to begin with, it seems like a lot of the salaries offered for what I would consider "professionals" seem quite a bit low. I cant imagine not being offered 200k+ housing allowance, as that's just a 3-4br villa it seems. Moving to Dubai and moving back in lifestyle isn't something I am remotely interested in. Its already pretty expensive to live in the Washington DC area, and moving to an equally or more expensive area only to live less well is out of the question.

are my concerns unfounded here? or does once again having the words security on your resume increase your paycheck?

Thanks in advance for any replies or time spent responding to this.


----------



## sahil80

john_C said:


> Just an update to my own post for those who are interested or in negotiations with Emirates group.
> 
> I ended up refusing the offer and I took a job in Qatar instead. I do realize the 2 cities are not the same, nor is the lifestyle.
> However, having to leave the US to move in the desert is something you decide to do only after a substantial incentive, not at a loss...
> 
> The HR of Emirates group in my experience are just terrible. I am not saying this out of retaliation feelings, I have to say that such unresponsive and careless attitude was not what I was expecting from a large, internationally-known company such as that.
> On top of that I got in touch with 2 project managers who work there and say they just hate the environment and will move away as soon as a decent offer comes from another firm.
> While it is quite rare in my experience to find a project manager who does not complain about the company he/she works for (essentially here in Boston, but also in NYC and Philadelphia, which are the environments I know the most, nobody plans to stay more than 1 year or 2 in the same company because the toxins level after such period becomes unbearable), those 2 connections mentioned that the organization of the company is so poor that "is just marginally better than working blindfolded..."
> Also check theglassdoor dot com for review about working at Emirates group: rather abysmal.
> 
> Anyways, the highest they were willing to pay for a project manager with more than a decade of experience was 32,000 AED per month. This is the lowest offer I had in the middle east. Turned down a majestic offer in Kuwait (not so interested in the oil industry...) I have a accepted an offer in Qatar which will bring about twice (actually 104% higher) than the one of Emirates.
> 
> Given the treatment received, I have no regrets whatsoever to have missed the Emirates opportunity and I warn other project managers to be inquiring from the beginning what the salary range is: you might just be wasting time with them. My guess is that they are just targeting PMs from India, Philippines and Pakistan, which in a way makes sense given the fact that all the IT workforce is from those areas.


Good luck with your move to Qatar and with the new job - I hope it lives up to your expectations! - One of my friend moved to Qatar from D.C! and I hear good stories from him, he is also a manager in engineering field!


----------



## TallyHo

It's going to be Mirdiff for you. Keep your rent + utilities (DEWA) + tv/internet package to no more than 100K max (80K maximum for the villa, 20K for the expenses), and you should be ok as long as you have a quiet life and avoid splurging on brunches or fancy clothes shopping.

You will need to run two cars, one for you and one for the wife. Buy used - a 3-4 year old Pajero for the wife and kids, and a Ford Focus/Toyota Yaris for you. If you can pay cash for them out of your current savings, that's for the better. If you must take loans, expect around 5,000 AED a month to operate both cars, including the insurance, car payments and servicing.

Groceries for a family of four will run you around 800-1,000 AED a week. Just to take a family of four out to a western-style restaurant will run you 200AED, not including alcohol.

This is what you should budget for each month, assuming rent and utilities/tv/internet package is taken care of by your housing allowance)

Transportation: 5,000 AED
Groceries: 4,000
Entertainment/Misc: 1,000
Activities for the kids: 1,000

Total = 11,000 AED.
Monthly income (not including rent): 18,3000

Remainder: 7,300 AED. 

Does your package say that school fees will be paid in full, regardless of what school your children enrol at or what year they are at? School fees can vary widely in Dubai and get progressively more expensive as the child ages.

Back to an important point: how is your rent allowance being paid? Is it a one-off 100K AED cheque from the company or added to your monthly pay cheque for you to use however you wish? Or will the company only rent the villa in their name and allow you to spend up to 100K and won't give you the remainder? If the latter, that means your basic salary must also cover utilities and operating expenses.

You will not have a flashy lifestyle in Dubai. Life for a western expat family is very expensive. But you can survive, you just need to be frugal and capitalise on the cheap and free (beaches and weekend camping trips, cheap takeways from Indian curry houses) and avoid the expensive (shopping, electronics, proper restaurants, weekend trips abroad). 



-=Stereo=- said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have accepted an offer, and am moving to Dubai with my wife and kids in October!
> We are very excited, and have done a lot of research into cost of living etc.
> As far as I know we're going to be alright, though I'd like to run my package by you guys to get some more opinions
> 
> - Base salary of USD $60k / year (approx AED 202k)
> - Housing allowance of USD $27.5k / year (approx AED 100k)
> - Car allowance of USD $5k / year (approx AED 18k)
> - Annual return ticket home for the whole family
> - Schooling fees fully paid for both children
> - One time relocation allowance of USD $10k (approx AED 35k)
> - Fully comprehensive medical cover for the entire family
> - 5 day working week with 25 days paid leave
> 
> For this I am going to have to support our family of 4.
> Keen to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks
> -=Stereo=-


----------



## -=Stereo=-

Thanks for the detailed reply!
My wife and I were figuring that it is going to be a little tight, but hopefully we can make it work.

Regarding the schooling, it is paid in full for both children up to the age of 18 years (they are currently 3yrs and 18months old).
We get to choose which school.

I'm not sure how the housing allowance will get paid (monthly or annual) but I do know that I get the remainder should it not all go to rent. Same with the car allowance.

the placed we have been looking at for villas have been JVC and Springs... which seem reasonably priced... though we can't make any decision until we get to Dubai and actually see for ourselves.


----------



## andershk1976

Hi all,

I am in the process of being interviewed for a job with flydubai. I was hoping to find out how far my salary will stretch and whether I could find some pilots already working for flydubai to give me some inside information about rostering, actual pay etc.

This is the deal I am being offered:

38.700 AED/month all inclusive.
Private health and dental insurance for me and my wife.
Personal accident/life insurance - up to 24 months of basic salary.
42 annual leave days
1 annual economy class ticket for me and my wife.
End of service benefit - according to UAE law I believe.

With regards to accommodation, where would you all suggest living with commute and reasonable rent in mind? Mirdiff?

Also we have a dog that we would like to bring out there as well, is that a good idea or totally out of the question? Charlie the dog is used to 1 hour walks in the Scottish country side...


----------



## chrisjmonisse

*Looking at Moving to Dubai*

Dear Friends,

I wish to enquire what would be an approximate package deal for my profile, details below:

I'm an MBA/PGDBA grad with 7.5 yrs work experience in the Banking & Finance Industry - predominantly in Credit & Risk for Retail Assets Lending Domain.

Previously worked with giants like AT&T, AXA Insurance, Citigroup, Barclays Bank & Presently Kotak Mahindra Bank.

I'm hoping that I can land a package of a min of 25k AED per month or more + benefits like Allowances, leave, Medical and yearly travel to India. is there scope for a higher expectation. 

I plan on being on my own for about the 1st 3-6 months post which i intend on getting my wife and 1.5yr old son to join me once accommodation is settled.

Would be great to hear views and comments on this.

Cheers


----------



## Kawasutra

andershk1976 said:


> Also we have a dog that we would like to bring out there as well, is that a good idea or totally out of the question? Charlie the dog is used to 1 hour walks in the Scottish country side...


Here during the summer it will be more a 10min. walk outside. Hope your dog can cope with this and is not getting aggressive after a while. Consider this please!


----------



## Kawasutra

chrisjmonisse said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I wish to enquire what would be an approximate package deal for my profile, details below:
> 
> I'm an MBA/PGDBA grad with 7.5 yrs work experience in the Banking & Finance Industry - predominantly in Credit & Risk for Retail Assets Lending Domain.
> 
> Previously worked with giants like AT&T, AXA Insurance, Citigroup, Barclays Bank & Presently Kotak Mahindra Bank.
> 
> I'm hoping that I can land a package of a min of 25k AED per month or more + benefits like Allowances, leave, Medical and yearly travel to India. is there scope for a higher expectation.
> 
> I plan on being on my own for about the 1st 3-6 months post which i intend on getting my wife and 1.5yr old son to join me once accommodation is settled.
> 
> Would be great to hear views and comments on this.
> 
> Cheers


Everything is possible, depends on how desperate the employer is on finding the right people. Apply trough "Gulfnews" and "Dubizzle" and you will see what the offers will be. But as far as I know 25k should be possible!!
25k is meanwhile considered as mid management, senior management position (with all in benefits).
And we are talking about net salary!!!


----------



## chrisjmonisse

Kawasutra said:


> Everything is possible, depends on how desperate the employer is on finding the right people. Apply trough "Gulfnews" and "Dubizzle" and you will see what the offers will be. But as far as I know 25k should be possible!!
> 25k is meanwhile considered as mid management, senior management position (with all in benefits).
> And we are talking about net salary!!!


Thanks for the update... I kinda have an offer of 29k AED + medical + Ann leave + travel allowance for self and family to India for a senior manager trade finance at an MNC Bank. 

How good or bad would this offer be? Am I liable for taxation on this income??


----------



## mavzor

-=Stereo=- said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply!
> My wife and I were figuring that it is going to be a little tight, but hopefully we can make it work.
> 
> Regarding the schooling, it is paid in full for both children up to the age of 18 years (they are currently 3yrs and 18months old).
> We get to choose which school.
> 
> I'm not sure how the housing allowance will get paid (monthly or annual) but I do know that I get the remainder should it not all go to rent. Same with the car allowance.
> 
> the placed we have been looking at for villas have been JVC and Springs... which seem reasonably priced... though we can't make any decision until we get to Dubai and actually see for ourselves.


You can go even more bargain priced if you're looking to save, or spend on other than where you live. Let me know if you're interested.
Really, get out here and have a nose around. 
But if you're used to detached multi-bedroom homes, with neighbours who make similar salaries, then the above (ver detailed!) advice is excellent.


----------



## mavzor

malusldr said:


> Hi all, I wanted to update you. The company met half-way with my counter offer. My offer now stands as:
> 
> Salary: 37800 AED PM
> Breakdown:
> Base: 28000 AED PM
> Housing: 7500 AED PM
> Transportation: 2300 PM
> Medical and Dental for whole family
> Relocation provided
> 1 Flight home per year for whole family
> 
> I think this a decent offer. My wife and I are strongly considering it. Thank you guys for all your comments and suggestions. Please feel free to comment on the this final offer. Thanks again lane:


Sounds like a great deal. Not much info on the position, but don't push too much further imo, or you'll end up with no offers.
Don't forget to report back on how you went.


----------



## paulrbyler

*Teaching Jobs*

Hi, I am new here and have a thousand questions, Hopefully I can get some answers. I plan on moving to Dubai for a number of years, long term. I am a certified teacher from the USA for grades Preschool to Grade 8 in all subjects and am holding a valid Utah state teachers license. My BA is in elementary education. I am about halfway finished with my Masters which is in ESL (English as a Second Language) from preschool to University level. I have 5 years experience teaching in a private school in the USA, 14 months in ESL in China and quite a few short term assignments with refugees and also 6 months in South Africa. I have a TEFL Certification and a Business English certification. I have good references. How easy is it to get a good teaching job? What kind of salary can I expect? Also will the school allow me to rent my housing as my fiancee is Kyrgyzstani and is already living in Dubai and we plan to get married and buy or rent our own apartment. How should I go about looking for a job, Should I come there prior to moving or should I be able to do it before I move? Any other advice would be appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## TallyHo

Google search schools in Dubai, particularly American curriculum schools. The top two are the American School of Dubai and Dubai American Academy. Others include Universal American School, Bradenton Prep and Collegiate American School. Apply direct to the schools.Turnover among teachers in Dubai is quite high so you have a good shot at finding a place somewhere.

Most schools provide housing for teachers, usually a one bedroom apartment. If you're married it's likely that you and your wife can live in a one-bed provided by the school. If you're not married, it won't be legal for you to live with your fiancee and if discovered, you risk losing your job and deportation. 

The school will provide a housing allowance in lieu of an apartment if you request it, but odds are it won't be sufficient to rent an apartment comparable to the ones offered by the school. 

Forget buying your own apartment. Too risky, too expensive and in general not worth it.

Salaries can and do vary. The range usually between 10-15,000 AED a month + housing + health care + annual flight to your home country. 



paulrbyler said:


> Hi, I am new here and have a thousand questions, Hopefully I can get some answers. I plan on moving to Dubai for a number of years, long term. I am a certified teacher from the USA for grades Preschool to Grade 8 in all subjects and am holding a valid Utah state teachers license. My BA is in elementary education. I am about halfway finished with my Masters which is in ESL (English as a Second Language) from preschool to University level. I have 5 years experience teaching in a private school in the USA, 14 months in ESL in China and quite a few short term assignments with refugees and also 6 months in South Africa. I have a TEFL Certification and a Business English certification. I have good references. How easy is it to get a good teaching job? What kind of salary can I expect? Also will the school allow me to rent my housing as my fiancee is Kyrgyzstani and is already living in Dubai and we plan to get married and buy or rent our own apartment. How should I go about looking for a job, Should I come there prior to moving or should I be able to do it before I move? Any other advice would be appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## Delta

Hi
I've just move to Dubai to join my wife and kids. I'm in the process of looking for a job. Would you suggest that I go through a recruitment agency or apply via the internet or is there a place in Dubai I could go to. I already have my residence visa and in the process of getting my drivers license. I was senior manager in my last job in a telecoms company.


----------



## Shahzadee

Sorry! I'm all clued up about what wages and hours to expect for a PA, office or call centre based job but whilst looking for supervisor and manager positions I stumbled accroos some retail positions I also applied to (have a little knowledge of retails from teen years).

I have now been invited for interview (my 1st!) by Al Tayer for a store manager position in Dubai.

What salery package should I expect for this kind of role and what working hours would be normal? :confused2: Neither of these were advertised.
With 2 young children I can't be pulling 12hr days but I know shops in UAE stay open a lot later than in the west. Would I just be expected to do a shift ie morning or afternoon?

I'd rather have an idea before hand because it's not going to be easy to get to the interviews even though it's being held in UK. If it's not worth it I wont go.

I have 9yrs work experience including managment and supervisor roles, and it said people who could speak french or arabic as well as english were "a distinct advantage"...well luckily for me I'm brushing up on my high school french right now! I'm still very basic but sure I can pick up fast.


----------



## Shahzadee

Delta said:


> Hi
> I've just move to Dubai to join my wife and kids. I'm in the process of looking for a job. Would you suggest that I go through a recruitment agency or apply via the internet or is there a place in Dubai I could go to. I already have my residence visa and in the process of getting my drivers license. I was senior manager in my last job in a telecoms company.


I'm not in the UAE yet but from my research so far I have basically been advised to avoid recruitment companies if possible as they take a fee for finding you the job and you can not negotiate saleries as much as a direct hire.

Apply to online jobs, there are some papers that have job pages...but apparently speculative CV's (usually handed into companies in person) go down very well as the vast majority of jobs never get as far as being advertised before they are filled


----------



## DanPM

As IT Program Manager I'm being offered:

Basic salary 200K AED
Allowance 18K AED
Profit target 8K AED
Paid apartment from the company near Financial Center Metro Station
Flight back home once a year (me + wife)
30 days vacations
Medical & life insurance

I have seen studies that says that the same position should be around 320K AED basic salary in Dubai but I want to know if all extras make this a good offer?

Thanks


----------



## alabatusa

*Actuarial offer*

Hi Guys.

Im from Australia, 22 Years old and single.
Have a job offer in hand and need to decide by sunday whether to accept or not.
This is final offer and non-negotiable
Position is for an actuarial analyst, i have 2 years of work experience.

Base Salary: 10800 AED / month
Total Allowance: 13200AED / month
Annual Tickets to Aus
Medical and Life insurance
30 calender days leave
6 month probationary period

After 6 months of probation, given i pass my exams (sureity) there will be a rise in the base salary of 8000 AED (33% of raise on 24000 AED total).

Just wonder what your guys thoughts are.

The initial salary of 24000 AED is comparable to what I earn in Australia.


----------



## mavzor

DanPM said:


> As IT Program Manager I'm being offered:
> 
> Basic salary 200K AED
> Allowance 18K AED
> Profit target 8K AED
> Paid apartment from the company near Financial Center Metro Station
> Flight back home once a year (me + wife)
> 30 days vacations
> Medical & life insurance
> 
> I have seen studies that says that the same position should be around 320K AED basic salary in Dubai but I want to know if all extras make this a good offer?
> 
> Thanks


Paid apartment seems to even the keel, however in my judgement it seems light.
I read program amanger as project manager, and I see you managing 5-50 staff on a multi million program
In which case, seems light on.


----------



## mavzor

alabatusa said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Im from Australia, 22 Years old and single.
> Have a job offer in hand and need to decide by sunday whether to accept or not.
> This is final offer and non-negotiable
> Position is for an actuarial analyst, i have 2 years of work experience.
> 
> Base Salary: 10800 AED / month
> Total Allowance: 13200AED / month
> Annual Tickets to Aus
> Medical and Life insurance
> 30 calender days leave
> 6 month probationary period
> 
> After 6 months of probation, given i pass my exams (sureity) there will be a rise in the base salary of 8000 AED (33% of raise on 24000 AED total).
> 
> Just wonder what your guys thoughts are.
> 
> The initial salary of 24000 AED is comparable to what I earn in Australia.


Not know what you do I wiki'ed.
Actuary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Given the glowing reports on your trade, and the huge boost in pay after 6 months, seems like a deal. Especially for your age.

You'll find you can cut living costs in half. Food, rent electricity, transport, all will fall if you're smart about it and don't expect white gloves.

Don't forget to report back on results.
Good luck.


----------



## DanPM

*Answer*



mavzor said:


> Paid apartment seems to even the keel, however in my judgement it seems light.
> I read program amanger as project manager, and I see you managing 5-50 staff on a multi million program
> In which case, seems light on.


Yes Program Manager manages 1-5 Project Managers and manages and coordinates all their projects for integrated results., In other sources I hear that position should be near 340K/yr basic salary, is that realistic? I wonder if they will be willing to negotiate that much...


----------



## basc

DanPM said:


> Yes Program Manager manages 1-5 Project Managers and manages and coordinates all their projects for integrated results., In other sources I hear that position should be near 340K/yr basic salary, is that realistic? I wonder if they will be willing to negotiate that much...


I think that is low - my package is for more than that as a project manager (so one step below below you I assume). I would have thought your 340K figure is closer to the mark but it depends on how much experience you have - and if you will be really leading the program (due to industry experience) or the program manager role is more administrative (pmo) type work?


----------



## Shahzadee

Shahzadee said:


> What salery package should I expect for this kind of role and what working hours would be normal? :confused2: Neither of these were advertised.
> With 2 young children I can't be pulling 12hr days but I know shops in UAE stay open a lot later than in the west. Would I just be expected to do a shift ie morning or afternoon?
> 
> I'd rather have an idea before hand because it's not going to be easy to get to the interviews even though it's being held in UK. If it's not worth it I wont go.


Further to my post yesterday, Bayt website (where I am also registered) reckons that wages for a store manager are anything from just over 2,000AED (I'm guessing Asain nationals) to 30,000AED (large stores/higher end)...with the average pay being *little over 9,000AED*. This sounds pretty *low* to me :confused2: 

£18,000 a year for a store manager over here in UK is considered low if it's a well established (international) company (not too bad for smaller and/or relatively unkown stores)...and UAE are meant to pay more than UK....so already I am expecting well over 8,800AED 

I'm not clear what the actual store is although it definately sounds like it deals in clothing, I just know it's part of Al Tayer groups but they have dealings with companies like Armani and Ferrari so they aren't a small company/group!


----------



## quinn1

I have accepted an offer of a school in sharajah, UAE. 

2 Quetions - all answers (as soon as possibel please) would be really appreciated.

Quest. 1. the package is 7800 AED p/m
return flights included, and a 1 bed apartment, is this just too little to live on? 

Quest 2 - i have emailed by acceptance but I realy think I should ask for more money ( i'm a newly qualified teacher but i'm in my mid thirties) should i email the agency - and ask for more? or is too late and or too unprofesional because I have e-mailed an acceptance?

MAny thanks


----------



## mavzor

DanPM said:


> Yes Program Manager manages 1-5 Project Managers and manages and coordinates all their projects for integrated results., In other sources I hear that position should be near 340K/yr basic salary, is that realistic? I wonder if they will be willing to negotiate that much...


Nationality works against you
Still, seems fair enough.
I said light on, not ripping you off


----------



## john_C

DanPM said:


> Yes Program Manager manages 1-5 Project Managers and manages and coordinates all their projects for integrated results., In other sources I hear that position should be near 340K/yr basic salary, is that realistic? I wonder if they will be willing to negotiate that much...


Emirates did not offer me nearly as much of basic salary but I think I got an offer made to be refused... I am not sure if other employers with better HR than Emirates (which should take next to nothing) can do better, but I believe your figure is realistic also these days for what I heard around. 

Or you can look in Qatar like I did.... Better pay and willingness to close the deal than Emirates.


----------



## TallyHo

Impossible to live on 7800 AED? No.

Difficult to live on 7800 AED? No.

Possible to save money? No.

The school is providing you with housing, which will be in Sharjah or even Ajman. I have no clue as to what kind of apartment it will be or what the building will be like or what facilities come with the apartment, but knowing Sharjah I wouldn't expect much. Sharjah is....not Dubai. 

Here's a few basic expenses you will face:

Monthly car hire: 1500 AED minimum. With additional insurance (very sensible to get), 2000 AED.

Weekly food/entertainment/petrol expenses: 500-600 AED, minimum. I'd err on 600 AED to be safe.

For the absolute basic monthly expenses you need to anticipate spending at least 4,000 AED between the car hire and food/entertainment. 

But this budget does not factor in going out to brunches, movies, clubbing, shopping for clothes and all the usual western expat accoutrements, most of which will require a trip to Dubai and expensive taxi fares if you want to drink alcohol. Nor does it include holidays abroad. 

So while you can live off that income, if you want to have any savings at the end of the year you will need to live a quiet and simple life. 





quinn1 said:


> I have accepted an offer of a school in sharajah, UAE.
> 
> 2 Quetions - all answers (as soon as possibel please) would be really appreciated.
> 
> Quest. 1. the package is 7800 AED p/m
> return flights included, and a 1 bed apartment, is this just too little to live on?
> 
> Quest 2 - i have emailed by acceptance but I realy think I should ask for more money ( i'm a newly qualified teacher but i'm in my mid thirties) should i email the agency - and ask for more? or is too late and or too unprofesional because I have e-mailed an acceptance?
> 
> MAny thanks


----------



## DanPM

*Thank you.*



mavzor said:


> Nationality works against you
> Still, seems fair enough.
> I said light on, not ripping you off


Thank you Mavzor, I have double nationality Canadian and Mexican, would that change things?


----------



## Shahzadee

DanPM said:


> Thank you Mavzor, I have double nationality Canadian and Mexican, would that change things?


From everything I'm told UAE favour locals (Arabs) and western nationalities over the others. You're better going there as canadian not mexican. I'm sure someone else can confirm or rubbish that  - but it's what i've been told.


----------



## andershk1976

Kawasutra said:


> Here during the summer it will be more a 10min. walk outside. Hope your dog can cope with this and is not getting aggressive after a while. Consider this please!


Thank you very much, consider it considered!


----------



## Trent End

*Package - Advice please!!*

Hi,

I am in the early stages of moving to Dubai. I am currently waiting for package details from my prospective employer who is an international company, with a Dubai office close to the airport. This is a management position (middle) within an international organisation.

I'm looking to move out there with my wife and 2 kids (aged 2 and 14). So far, its been indicated that the salary will be c£40k (cAED 233,000) per annum, plus full expat package, blus bonus. Although, I'm currently waiting to hear what a 'full expat package' is in detail and will prob have to wait about 2-3 weeks for that. 

So, before I get my hopes up, I'm just looking for some help from members in regards to (a) what does a full expat package usually entail (b) does this package seem ok? (c) will I struggle on that kind of money, month to month, and am I likely to save?

Any other general advice in regards to the kids (schools, areas to live etc) would be a great help and greatly appreciated.

Many thanks!!!


----------



## DanPM

*Costs Dubai*



Trent End said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the early stages of moving to Dubai. I am currently waiting for package details from my prospective employer who is an international company, with a Dubai office close to the airport. This is a management position (middle) within an international organisation.
> 
> I'm looking to move out there with my wife and 2 kids (aged 2 and 14). So far, its been indicated that the salary will be c£40k (cAED 233,000) per annum, plus full expat package, blus bonus. Although, I'm currently waiting to hear what a 'full expat package' is in detail and will prob have to wait about 2-3 weeks for that.
> 
> So, before I get my hopes up, I'm just looking for some help from members in regards to (a) what does a full expat package usually entail (b) does this package seem ok? (c) will I struggle on that kind of money, month to month, and am I likely to save?
> 
> Any other general advice in regards to the kids (schools, areas to live etc) would be a great help and greatly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks!!!


:ranger:

Hi,

I'm in the same process as you, so far these are the cost I found:

House rent AED 8,333.33 (for an apartment about 100K/year)
House rent municipality tax (Dubai 5%) AED 416.67 
House rent agent fees (Dubai 5%) AED 416.67 
House rent deposit (Dubai 5%) AED 416.67 
House energy AED 150.00 (one person)
House gas AED 100.00 (one person)
House water AED 100.00 (one person)
House central A/C AED 300.00 
House insurance AED - 
Phone AED 165.00 (one mobile)
Internet AED 699.00 (broadband)
Food AED 476.33 (one person)
Restaurants AED 400.00 (one person)
Car payments AED 6,000.00 (car rented includes insurance & maintenance)
Car insurance AED - 
Car gas AED 200.00 
Parkings AED - 
Personal insurance AED - (included in employment but premium have to be added to cover other members of the family)


----------



## hayesh

*Good luck*



Trent End said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the early stages of moving to Dubai. I am currently waiting for package details from my prospective employer who is an international company, with a Dubai office close to the airport. This is a management position (middle) within an international organisation.
> 
> I'm looking to move out there with my wife and 2 kids (aged 2 and 14). So far, its been indicated that the salary will be c£40k (cAED 233,000) per annum, plus full expat package, blus bonus. Although, I'm currently waiting to hear what a 'full expat package' is in detail and will prob have to wait about 2-3 weeks for that.
> 
> So, before I get my hopes up, I'm just looking for some help from members in regards to (a) what does a full expat package usually entail (b) does this package seem ok? (c) will I struggle on that kind of money, month to month, and am I likely to save?
> 
> Any other general advice in regards to the kids (schools, areas to live etc) would be a great help and greatly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks!!!


Well Trent,

The information you are sharing here is pretty generic so it will be hard to be objective. However, I will try to shed some light here.

Salary expat packages are structured as follows:
- Base Salary
- Housing Allowance
- Car Allowance or company provided vehicle
- Schooling for kids
- Comprehensive medical insurance

Now 233k per year is average for some people but in some better-paying professions, it is a little low. They may make it up for you in the housing allowance which should be minimum 120k per year. This will fetch you a 3BR villa in the Springs area or get you a 4BR villa in Mirdif, close to the airport.

Car allowance of 2,500 would do the trick. 

Schooling here is expensive and you should get a deal where they pay entirely for your kids schooling without restrictions. Some people get cash allowances and 40k-50k per kid is sufficient for most people.

Now some people come to Dubai and suddenly for some reason, get sucked into buying fancy clothes, buying a Porsche, weekend flights, golf, etc. They get into loans and soon enough, they spend money they don't have. If you are prudent, you can have a good life here and save decent money because it is "tax-free" but it ain't cheap either. I lived here since 1981.

If you share more info on the job title and the industry you work in, I can better help.

Hanz


----------



## DanPM

*Clarification*



DanPM said:


> :ranger:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the same process as you, so far these are the cost I found:
> 
> House rent AED 8,333.33 (for an apartment about 100K/year)
> House rent municipality tax (Dubai 5%) AED 416.67
> House rent agent fees (Dubai 5%) AED 416.67
> House rent deposit (Dubai 5%) AED 416.67
> House energy AED 150.00 (one person)
> House gas AED 100.00 (one person)
> House water AED 100.00 (one person)
> House central A/C AED 300.00
> House insurance AED -
> Phone AED 165.00 (one mobile)
> Internet AED 699.00 (broadband)
> Food AED 476.33 (one person)
> Restaurants AED 400.00 (one person)
> Car payments AED 6,000.00 (car rented includes insurance & maintenance)
> Car insurance AED -
> Car gas AED 200.00
> Parkings AED -
> Personal insurance AED - (included in employment but premium have to be added to cover other members of the family)


These are monthly


----------



## Trent End

Guys,

Thanks for the replies. Very prompt!
The industry is corporate security consulting. It's a sideways step for me. I'm practically on the same salary in the UK (Gross) and obviously have all expenses to pay out of that salary. I don't have specific industry experience, which is possibly why the starting salary is poss on the low side. I'm from a police background, but obviously have transferable skills.
To be honest, we're a pretty down to earth family. So I don't envisage us trying to act like Posh n Becks as soon as we arrive! I've been to Dubai before and seen what it does to some people! 

Anyway, what I dont want to do is shift my wife and kids away from friends and family in the UK and have a lower quality/standard of living. As this will certainly put me in the bad books!


----------



## dizzyizzy

DanPM said:


> These are monthly


Hi Dan,

Few comments:


You should increase the amount for gas to at least 400 dhs or 600 if you plan to get a 4x4
For 'food' I am assuming you are also considering your monthly groceries? If yes then the amount is low, for one person I'd estimate it around 1,000dhs per month
Restaurants - 400 is the amount you can spend easily in one brunch  If you plan to eat out a lot I would at least budget twice as much.
Also consider Salik (road toll), 100 or 200 dhs per month, this will depend on where you live and how many toll points you cross daily to go to/from work (some people don't cross any)


----------



## mavzor

DanPM said:


> Thank you Mavzor, I have double nationality Canadian and Mexican, would that change things?


Depends on who's calling the shots.

When I judge I don't care where you were born, where did you grow up, and go to school?

Not everyone does it that way, so if you look mexican, well.

Welcome to the middle east.


----------



## mavzor

DanPM said:


> :ranger:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the same process as you, so far these are the cost I found:
> 
> House rent AED 8,333.33 (for an apartment about 100K/year)
> [/quote[
> 
> Good find mate, share that info around! But wtf @ 100k dhs/annum?
> I guess if you can't bear the idea of an apartment, even if it is 1000sq ft.


----------



## mavzor

hayesh said:


> Now some people come to Dubai and suddenly for some reason, get sucked into buying fancy clothes, buying a Porsche, weekend flights, golf, etc. They get into loans and soon enough, they spend money they don't have. If you are prudent, you can have a good life here and save decent money because it is "tax-free" but it ain't cheap either. I lived here since 1981.
> 
> Hanz



*Seconded. *

Just because you make more doesn't mean you have to spend more.
You can still have a weekend flight... to oman.
And you can still play golf, just hoof it to sharjah.

But be smart, and prudent absolutely.


Wise words hanz. '81 damn, be great to hear some of the things you've seen one time


----------



## DanPM

mavzor said:


> DanPM said:
> 
> 
> 
> :ranger:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the same process as you, so far these are the cost I found:
> 
> House rent AED 8,333.33 (for an apartment about 100K/year)
> [/quote[
> 
> Good find mate, share that info around! But wtf @ 100k dhs/annum?
> I guess if you can't bear the idea of an apartment, even if it is 1000sq ft.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you can get apartments from 40-ish (unfurnished) or 60-ish (furnished) for a 1-bdrm apt depending of the area, I thought better put a high number in the budget and then be happy for any savings found than expect those numbers and won't find what you wanted, in his case this is for 4 family members so I guess at least 3 rooms apartment near schools.
> 
> As I mentioned this is my view before getting to Dubai but would appreciate your tips or sites to find cheaper, nicer apartments in good areas of the city
> 
> Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...


----------



## mavzor

DanPM said:


> mavzor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you can get apartments from 40-ish (unfurnished) or 60-ish (furnished) for a 1-bdrm apt depending of the area, I thought better put a high number in the budget and then be happy for any savings found than expect those numbers and won't find what you wanted, in his case this is for 4 family members so I guess at least 3 rooms apartment near schools.
> 
> As I mentioned this is my view before getting to Dubai but would appreciate your tips or sites to find cheaper, nicer apartments in good areas of the city
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy in international city. It's not for everyone, and if you're not from a multinational/tolerant nation (south africa) then you'll won't be able to bear it.
> I just added a rundown in the ultimate apartment shopping guide sticky, hopefully it will convince you to visit it and see with your own eyes, not gulf news' eyes.
> 
> ....Or not, just means cheaper rent for me
Click to expand...


----------



## Felixtoo2

I`m sorry but you have to be having a laugh recommending International City? Have the problems that it has had with poor infrstructure, being miles from anywhere except Dragon Mart and the serious sewage issues all gone away?
These are without the issues with its social makeup which through the lack of uptake in rental has led to it being highly populated by single bachelors living many to an apartment. Regardless of whether you live there or not you have a responsiblilty to be honest to the people who don`t live in Dubai and may not know the scene. 
If you look at it purely from a common sense view, imagine an area in your home City which has the absolutely cheapest rent and then think of the reasons why the rent is so low, would you recommend someone to come rent in that part of your City?


----------



## momo007

*new york*

Felix, it may not be a place to recommend but mavzor is happy there. Thats all that matters


----------



## Felixtoo2

I`m not sure Mayzor has ever been to New York or Australia as i don`t think either of those Clusters have been built yet.


----------



## mavzor

Felixtoo2 said:


> I`m sorry but you have to be having a laugh recommending International City? Have the problems that it has had with poor infrstructure, being miles from anywhere except Dragon Mart and the serious sewage issues all gone away?


*
Sewage? *Not in the best part of a year I've been here. When we had heavy rains earlier in the year it did flood, but it wasnt sewage. We had floods in sydney too, and apparently its one of the most livable cities in the world...
*Poor infrastructure? *Don't know what you mean. Running water- hot and/or cold, aircon, stable power... what sort of infrastructure do I need? My martini is a little dry...
*Miles from anywhere?* Careful, that horse of yours is getting a little high! Oh the commute time betty! *faints*



> These are without the issues with its social makeup which through the lack of uptake in rental has led to it being highly populated by single bachelors living many to an apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like the people here because they're black? Or single?
> I find my neighbours super friendly. They don't get any less friendly because they're living many to a room, they're happy to be in air conditioning and safe from bombs back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of whether you live there or not you have a responsiblilty to be honest to the people who don`t live in Dubai and may not know the scene.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest... uhm. Here's where I kind of raised my eyebrow.
> Are you accusing me of lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at it purely from a common sense view, imagine an area in your home City which has the absolutely cheapest rent and then think of the reasons why the rent is so low, would you recommend someone to come rent in that part of your City?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The single biggest factor in the low-rent neighborhoods I have seen first hand is crime. Compared to the rest of dubai, the crime rate is high. But there's the thing. Compare it to any other (western) city and its the safest place I have ever lived.
> 
> re: new york / au clusters, gave me a chuckle
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Felixtoo2

I`m not accusing you of lying but you do need to change those rose coloured spectacles, I`m not sure where you got your Martini but I don`t think it was at a Bar or Hotel within walking distance of IC. At least you admit it has the highest crime rate in Dubai.
High Horse? Not at all it`s more of a realistic ass that i`m sitting on lol!!


----------



## Aussie71

Ash1980 said:


> OK Guys, sounds like this thread needs some kicking! here I go:
> 
> I'm moving to AD in few three weeks, and I have accepted the following offer:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 13,000
> Allowances: AED 16,750 (Total AED 29,750)
> Housing allowance: up to AED 210,000
> Medical insurance for self and family
> 30 working days annual leave
> 
> The post is with the government of AD, Grade 2 (if this means anything)
> I've got 4 years of UK experience, PhD, MSc, and a BSc.
> Married with no children.
> 
> How good/bad do you think this offer is?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi I just received an offer that is almost identical to yours.
Just 1 question - Did you ask or receive an education allowance?


----------



## Aussie71

*Hi there - Have 1 question*



Ash1980 said:


> OK Guys, sounds like this thread needs some kicking! here I go:
> 
> I'm moving to AD in few three weeks, and I have accepted the following offer:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 13,000
> Allowances: AED 16,750 (Total AED 29,750)
> Housing allowance: up to AED 210,000
> Medical insurance for self and family
> 30 working days annual leave
> 
> The post is with the government of AD, Grade 2 (if this means anything)
> I've got 4 years of UK experience, PhD, MSc, and a BSc.
> Married with no children.
> 
> How good/bad do you think this offer is?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi I just received an offer that is almost identical to yours.
Just 1 question - Did you ask or receive an education allowance?


----------



## Female 25y

*Relocating to Dubai in a month*

Hi All,
I am a 24y old female currently located in Marbella, Spain but originally from Estonia and got a job offer to work in a beach club of a 5 star hotel as operations manager. The new position definitely sounds challenging and exciting especially considering my age and current experience I am very excited about the opportunity and to grow in a big and well known company like theirs - they have currently offered me pay visa/pay for my flights / 1 bedroom brand new apartment close to the hotel /and a salary of 20 000 uae
All the above sounds all great and they will fly me out next week for a 3 day introduction trip to show me the place as I have never been do Dubai before..
Does all the above sound good and is there anything else I should know about or to ask?
As I know 2 people who have worked together with this company - one person on a similar position last year - I know that they were really happy with the experience and told a lot of positive things about the company...What do you think?


----------



## DanPM

Sounds fine to me but you should ask more info regarding medical and life insurance, at least one flight back home a year for you and your family (maybe included in your mentioned flights), pay for your freight in case you will bring your stuff from Marbella, confirm how much will they pay when the contract is finished or terminated and if they will pay for re-patriation (including freight again to take back your things), also, is there any help for transport or for mobile phone costs?

Good luck.


----------



## Kawasutra

DanPM said:


> Sounds fine to me but you should ask more info regarding medical and life insurance, at least one flight back home a year for you and your family (maybe included in your mentioned flights), pay for your freight in case you will bring your stuff from Marbella, confirm how much will they pay when the contract is finished or terminated and if they will pay for re-patriation (including freight again to take back your things), also, is there any help for transport or for mobile phone costs?
> 
> Good luck.


Yes and what about company car, bonus, incentive, DEWA bill payment, membership for gym, shopping allowance, business class flight, black berry
all you need if you wanna go for the full package.....:doh:


----------



## wazza2222

*Too good?*

Hi Female 25
My partner works in hospo and she is currently looking at managers jobs in 5 star here in Dubai.
That offer sounds 'suspiciously' good! The whole 'lottery of the womb' thing has been well covered in this forum (and others) and yes, she is white and a native english speaker but...
Managers salaries here suffer from the Filipino factor... they hover around 10k a month and lower! On top of that, the standard week is 48 hrs+ and no overtime payment. Frankly its pretty crap and she is looking at PA and EA jobs instead because the pay is better and they don't try to squeeze the staff until they squeek!
Still, if they are going to 'fly you out for a look' and you know first hand peeps who have worked there... Why not? 
Just be cautious I reckon



Female 25y said:


> Hi All,
> I am a 24y old female currently located in Marbella, Spain but originally from Estonia and got a job offer to work in a beach club of a 5 star hotel as operations manager. The new position definitely sounds challenging and exciting especially considering my age and current experience I am very excited about the opportunity and to grow in a big and well known company like theirs - they have currently offered me pay visa/pay for my flights / 1 bedroom brand new apartment close to the hotel /and a salary of 20 000 uae
> All the above sounds all great and they will fly me out next week for a 3 day introduction trip to show me the place as I have never been do Dubai before..
> Does all the above sound good and is there anything else I should know about or to ask?
> As I know 2 people who have worked together with this company - one person on a similar position last year - I know that they were really happy with the experience and told a lot of positive things about the company...What do you think?


----------



## Fozie

Hey, i am a 22 year old with a degree in civil engineering graduate with less than 1 year of experience in Quality Control.
Does anyone have an idea what i should i be expecting as my total package as a QC Engineer in the middle east ?
Thanks


----------



## scuudz

*A prospective expat engineer*

Hi all,

First I'd like to say I've been an avid reader on this forum for a couple of weeks now and I must say it is a great resource. So, hats off to the people running the show here and those who share their experiences.

I just thought I'd poke my nose in here to see if my expectations of a salary package are realistic for a person with my profile.

Here are the basics:

- I am an Indian citizen.

- I have Bachelor's (Instrumentation, India) and Master's (Electrical, Canada) degree in engineering.

- 7+ years of work experience in design and consulting in the power, oil & gas and pulp/paper sectors in Canada.

- About 3 years of project management experience.

- I am fluent in English, Konkani and Hindi. I can speak beginner level Arabic (studied it from the 2nd to 9th grade).

Is it reasonable for me to expect the following package:

-25,000 AED pm
-100,000 AED housing allowance
-Full health coverage for a single person
-Return air ticket home
-Standard vacation (30 days/year I believe)
-Relocation allowance

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## ryuc

Hi everyone, first I wanna say that this forum is amazing heh, I have all the info I require. 

I've been working in Spain for about a year and I've been offered to go to Dubai with the following conditions.

Basic salary 8.000 AED
Allowances:
House 2.500 AED
Transportation 1.500 AED
Others:
Private medical Insurance
Life Insurance
1 ticket yearly to home town
30 days vacations

They gave me the offer in monthly basis so I'm not sure if it's common in Dubai to have 12 pays or like 14 or more, if anyone can fill me in with that.

I'm a single person 26y, no wife or anything. I have about 1 year experience aside from my year in Spain, but not that much interesting experience anyway. 

So guys, what is it a good offer?


----------



## dizzyizzy

ryuc said:


> Hi everyone, first I wanna say that this forum is amazing heh, I have all the info I require.
> 
> I've been working in Spain for about a year and I've been offered to go to Dubai with the following conditions.
> 
> Basic salary 8.000 AED
> Allowances:
> House 2.500 AED
> Transportation 1.500 AED
> Others:
> Private medical Insurance
> Life Insurance
> 1 ticket yearly to home town
> 30 days vacations
> 
> They gave me the offer in monthly basis so I'm not sure if it's common in Dubai to have 12 pays or like 14 or more, if anyone can fill me in with that.
> 
> I'm a single person 26y, no wife or anything. I have about 1 year experience aside from my year in Spain, but not that much interesting experience anyway.
> 
> So guys, what is it a good offer?


You don't say for what job this is so hard to say!!

for a single is not a terrible offer but not super great either


----------



## dizzyizzy

scuudz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First I'd like to say I've been an avid reader on this forum for a couple of weeks now and I must say it is a great resource. So, hats off to the people running the show here and those who share their experiences.
> 
> I just thought I'd poke my nose in here to see if my expectations of a salary package are realistic for a person with my profile.
> 
> Here are the basics:
> 
> - I am an Indian citizen.
> 
> - I have Bachelor's (Instrumentation, India) and Master's (Electrical, Canada) degree in engineering.
> 
> - 7+ years of work experience in design and consulting in the power, oil & gas and pulp/paper sectors in Canada.
> 
> - About 3 years of project management experience.
> 
> - I am fluent in English, Konkani and Hindi. I can speak beginner level Arabic (studied it from the 2nd to 9th grade).
> 
> Is it reasonable for me to expect the following package:
> 
> -25,000 AED pm
> -100,000 AED housing allowance
> -Full health coverage for a single person
> -Return air ticket home
> -Standard vacation (30 days/year I believe)
> -Relocation allowance
> 
> Thanks for all your input!


Hope someone working on the sector comes and gives you more feedback but sounds about right to me, I think is a reasonable expectation given your experience and education. Good luck


----------



## scuudz

dizzyizzy said:


> Hope someone working on the sector comes and gives you more feedback but sounds about right to me, I think is a reasonable expectation given your experience and education. Good luck


Thanks for your response!

As a follow-up question, do you think it would be considered a high salary in Dubai? Would I be able to live an, lets say upper middle-class life style?

I understand that it is difficult to answer these questions without giving you my idea of an upper middle-class living, so here it is:

- a 1 or 2 bedroom apt in a nice part of town close to amenities and nightlife
- a nice car
- go out for lunch/dinner/brunch maybe 2-3 times a week at a mid level restaurant.
- maybe go to a club for drinks etc once every two weeks
- a great internet and cable connection
- save maybe 5000 pm

Still sound reasonable?

Thanks again!


----------



## ryuc

dizzyizzy said:


> You don't say for what job this is so hard to say!!
> 
> for a single is not a terrible offer but not super great either


ohh haha i knew i was forgetting something. It's for strategic analyst and financial reporting. According to your comment I guess I was right, I guess not the best they could do.


----------



## dizzyizzy

scuudz said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> As a follow-up question, do you think it would be considered a high salary in Dubai? Would I be able to live an, lets say upper middle-class life style?
> 
> I understand that it is difficult to answer these questions without giving you my idea of an upper middle-class living, so here it is:
> 
> - a 1 or 2 bedroom apt in a nice part of town close to amenities and nightlife
> - a nice car
> - go out for lunch/dinner/brunch maybe 2-3 times a week at a mid level restaurant.
> - maybe go to a club for drinks etc once every two weeks
> - a great internet and cable connection
> - save maybe 5000 pm
> 
> Still sound reasonable?
> 
> Thanks again!


Yep, you should be able to live quite comfortably and save on that kind of package. Perhaps you won't have a Maserati but you definitely should be able to get a nice car and do the brunching and drinking and partying, etc


----------



## dizzyizzy

ryuc said:


> ohh haha i knew i was forgetting something. It's for strategic analyst and financial reporting. According to your comment I guess I was right, I guess not the best they could do.


Yep, try to get at least 10K basic salary, at least 4K accomodation allowance, and at least 2K for transportation allowance. That sounds more doable.


----------



## fujima04

Hi! I've got an offer that excludes Medical Insurance. The company is stating that they could include but I should bear the costs of it.

Just want to ask if medical insurance or health card is mandatory to be provided by the employer under UAE law?


----------



## fujima04

ryuc said:


> Hi everyone, first I wanna say that this forum is amazing heh, I have all the info I require.
> 
> I've been working in Spain for about a year and I've been offered to go to Dubai with the following conditions.
> 
> Basic salary 8.000 AED
> Allowances:
> House 2.500 AED
> Transportation 1.500 AED
> Others:
> Private medical Insurance
> Life Insurance
> 1 ticket yearly to home town
> 30 days vacations
> 
> They gave me the offer in monthly basis so I'm not sure if it's common in Dubai to have 12 pays or like 14 or more, if anyone can fill me in with that.
> 
> I'm a single person 26y, no wife or anything. I have about 1 year experience aside from my year in Spain, but not that much interesting experience anyway.
> 
> So guys, what is it a good offer?


Quite fine for starters. But it really depends on the type and location of your work.


----------



## afranco

*Working in a Hotel*

Hi everyone,

I recently got offer to work in the Gran hyatt as a personnel officer. They are offering me to pay my tkt (HK to Dubai), visa expenses, my own room in a share apartment for the employees, meals, uniforms and DHS2500 net per month. I would be working 48h per week. They offer every 2 years a tkt to go to my home country (Colombia)... I think the salary is quite low, but the work experience is good for my career, it would be great if someone can give me some advise.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## afranco

afranco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently got offer to work in the Gran hyatt as a personnel officer. They are offering me to pay my tkt (HK to Dubai), visa expenses, my own room in a share apartment for the employees, meals, uniforms and DHS2500 net per month. I would be working 48h per week. They offer every 2 years a tkt to go to my home country (Colombia)... I think the salary is quite low, but the work experience is good for my career, it would be great if someone can give me some advise.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Besides I have a Masters in HR and 2 years internship experience...


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you are coming from HK, I am assuming is hong kong?? Are you on a low low salary that doesnt allow you to do much of anything at all there??? Afranco, that is a horrible offer but many many many people in the uae, are on similar salaries and get on with it just fine. 

This forum is mainly british based expats who just are not offered such salaries. What many westerners consider the bread line hoovers around 10k. A 2500 dirham salary isnt going to go far if you wish to hang with western people. A Friday brunch can run you 400 dirhams or more. I have met a number of people on similar salaries though and even though I couldnt imagine, many are still positive enough and say it is the right thing for them in their life right now. Everyones situation is different. If you considers yourself a westerner though, I think this is a pass.


----------



## afranco

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are coming from HK, I am assuming is hong kong?? Are you on a low low salary that doesnt allow you to do much of anything at all there??? Afranco, that is a horrible offer but many many many people in the uae, are on similar salaries and get on with it just fine.
> 
> This forum is mainly british based expats who just are not offered such salaries. What many westerners consider the bread line hoovers around 10k. A 2500 dirham salary isnt going to go far if you wish to hang with western people. A Friday brunch can run you 400 dirhams or more. I have met a number of people on similar salaries though and even though I couldnt imagine, many are still positive enough and say it is the right thing for them in their life right now. Everyones situation is different. If you considers yourself a westerner though, I think this is a pass.


Hello Jynxgirl thanks for your quick answer!!!! I am in Hong Kong right now, but i am colombian. I have been living in different countries and I have an European bachelors in hospitality and a French Masters in Human Resources. I have 2 years experience doing internships in Human Resources, but I have never really work. I am currently here in Asia trying to find a job but for Human Resources is no easy to find a job. My second concern is that I am 28 single woman and I am not sure if is going to be fine for me all this new possible life!


----------



## Felixtoo2

What about job vacancies in Macau, aren`t they opening a few new mega Hotels on the peninsula?


----------



## basc

afranco said:


> Hello Jynxgirl thanks for your quick answer!!!! I am in Hong Kong right now, but i am colombian. I have been living in different countries and I have an European bachelors in hospitality and a French Masters in Human Resources. I have 2 years experience doing internships in Human Resources, but I have never really work. I am currently here in Asia trying to find a job but for Human Resources is no easy to find a job. My second concern is that I am 28 single woman and I am not sure if is going to be fine for me all this new possible life!



AED2500 is approx EUR500 a month. Your accommodation is being taken care of, and I assume all bills also? I don't know where you studied in France, but I equate the living costs here to be the same level as Paris - i.e. expensive.... but I knew people who lived in Paris on EUR300 a month internships with their accommodation paid by their parents. But they weren't able to do much! 

Given your age, level of education and the fact that you have already done 2 years of internships, I think you would be selling yourself short to take this position.


----------



## wazza2222

*Erk!!!*

Honey thats a horrible offer! You are looking at being paid half of what a taxi driver earns
The only way I would think you should consider this offer is as a 'foot in the door' to get here and if the hotel can't show you a personal development plan to get you into a well paid position within an acceptable time frame i.e. one or two years, forget it! You can earn 4 times that amount as a receptionist here!

Waz



afranco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently got offer to work in the Gran hyatt as a personnel officer. They are offering me to pay my tkt (HK to Dubai), visa expenses, my own room in a share apartment for the employees, meals, uniforms and DHS2500 net per month. I would be working 48h per week. They offer every 2 years a tkt to go to my home country (Colombia)... I think the salary is quite low, but the work experience is good for my career, it would be great if someone can give me some advise.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


----------



## Lighting Guy

*is 25000 AED pm okay?*

So judging by the posts around here, my offer of 25000 AED per month (to include housing) with medical in GCC flight home etc provided looks okay? I'm also getting a car provided with fuel and all the other bits. (Oh I'm single with no dependents)

I've used the cost of living calculator on crapfree dot com which give me a required salary of 16K pm for the lifestyle I chose. From everything I've seem thus far it seems like an okay deal - i.e. I'm not going to be on the UAE poverty line, and I will (if I perform) get additional bonuses ... However before I hand my notice in with my current employer I would just those with experience of living in Dubai whether my presumptions are correct?


----------



## Jynxgirl

wazza2222 said:


> Honey thats a horrible offer! You are looking at being paid half of what a taxi driver earns
> The only way I would think you should consider this offer is as a 'foot in the door' to get here and if the hotel can't show you a personal development plan to get you into a well paid position within an acceptable time frame i.e. one or two years, forget it! You can earn 4 times that amount as a receptionist here!
> 
> Waz


The reality is that most of the people that we see and deal with in any of the service industries make this amount..... 

A western receptionist makes four times that amount but how many western receptionists are there around here


----------



## Kawasutra

Lighting Guy said:


> So judging by the posts around here, my offer of 25000 AED per month (to include housing) with medical in GCC flight home etc provided looks okay? I'm also getting a car provided with fuel and all the other bits. (Oh I'm single with no dependents)
> 
> I've used the cost of living calculator on crapfree dot com which give me a required salary of 16K pm for the lifestyle I chose. From everything I've seem thus far it seems like an okay deal - i.e. I'm not going to be on the UAE poverty line, and I will (if I perform) get additional bonuses ... However before I hand my notice in with my current employer I would just those with experience of living in Dubai whether my presumptions are correct?


Yes, they are correct!


----------



## John__

*Can someone please advise me on this offer etc*

Hello all, 

This is my first post on the site and I was hoping to get a general feel for moving out to Dubai. I have lots of questions so sorry if I've posted them in the wrong place. 

Here goes; 

My current employer has offered me a new position based in Dubai the offer is as follows; 

All figures are net after tax/pension etc deductions; 

200 000 AED PA paid in Dubai + 20 000 GBP PA paid in UK 
Minium 2 bed apartment (still to confirm full allowance but I understand the housing is usually good) 
Min 20% bonus PA split Dubai and UK
Car 
Medical etc 
6 000 euro help with relocation cost and they ship belongings etc plus cover and legal and work costs (so im kinda hoping I can just bank that) 
3 000 GBP PA towards any committed housing costs in the UK. 
The will also pay for a membership to club (golf/gym etc) to help integrate. 

If required cultural and language training 

I don't really want to touch the UK part of the salary while away but should only need food gas/electric and going out etc whilst in Dubai. 

How does this sound? 

Next question; 

I'm 31 and single and want to know how easy it is to make friends etc 

Also which areas would be best to live? I do like to go out and want to take advantage of the sea/sports etc 

Also and general advice would be appreciated 

Thanks in advance 

John


----------



## New Future

*Can you help me!!!!!!!*

Hi Guys

As I was scanning over the forum, I could see that you guys have a high level of experience and expertise that might be able to help me.

I was recently offered a job in Dubai as a customer service officer. I have more than 3 years experience in customer service, I am 24 years old, male, have a degree in Biochemistry and with all honesty I really wanted to work in Dubai.

The details of the remunerations that was offered to me are mentioned below:

Basic Salary: AED 5,300/-
Housing: AED 2,566/-
They will pay for my residence permit BUT i have to pay for my own flight to UAE from UK.

I am expected to work 37.5 hours per week with some week early or late shift.

I am awaiting for more information but I am not sure if anything is negotiable or not.

I have been thinking endlessly as to that would be enough for me and my wife!!!! we both don't go partying or consider ourselves lavish spenders of any sort.

Do you guys think that is enough for studio flat, an internet access, mobile phone x2, transport to work (I don't drive), food and gym membership


----------



## mhmhassan

*Just Signed - 1st Time in UAE from US*

Basic: 24,300
Housing: 7,500
Transport: 2,300
Signing Bonus: 14,000


----------



## hayesh

*Congratulations*



mhmhassan said:


> Basic: 24,300
> Housing: 7,500
> Transport: 2,300
> Signing Bonus: 14,000


Congrats mhmhassan!

Perhaps for the benefit of this forum, would you mind sharing your industry and job title? This may help answer someone's question.

Welcome to the UAE.


----------



## hayesh

*Not really a good start*



New Future said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> As I was scanning over the forum, I could see that you guys have a high level of experience and expertise that might be able to help me.
> 
> I was recently offered a job in Dubai as a customer service officer. I have more than 3 years experience in customer service, I am 24 years old, male, have a degree in Biochemistry and with all honesty I really wanted to work in Dubai.
> 
> The details of the remunerations that was offered to me are mentioned below:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 5,300/-
> Housing: AED 2,566/-
> They will pay for my residence permit BUT i have to pay for my own flight to UAE from UK.
> 
> I am expected to work 37.5 hours per week with some week early or late shift.
> 
> I am awaiting for more information but I am not sure if anything is negotiable or not.
> 
> I have been thinking endlessly as to that would be enough for me and my wife!!!! we both don't go partying or consider ourselves lavish spenders of any sort.
> 
> Do you guys think that is enough for studio flat, an internet access, mobile phone x2, transport to work (I don't drive), food and gym membership


In life, you don't get what you deserve, you get what you negotiate. This is always true in Dubai no matter what anyone tells you. Now, the salary you mentioned here is probably appropriate for the job title you applied for. However, this salary package is not adequate for a single person. In fact, I highly advise you against this offer. Get some experience in your particular field in the UK and then come here on a better job title. It is not worth it, unless they offer significant accommodation or housing allowance.


----------



## dizzyizzy

John__ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post on the site and I was hoping to get a general feel for moving out to Dubai. I have lots of questions so sorry if I've posted them in the wrong place.
> 
> Here goes;
> 
> My current employer has offered me a new position based in Dubai the offer is as follows;
> 
> All figures are net after tax/pension etc deductions;
> 
> 200 000 AED PA paid in Dubai + 20 000 GBP PA paid in UK
> Minium 2 bed apartment (still to confirm full allowance but I understand the housing is usually good)
> Min 20% bonus PA split Dubai and UK
> Car
> Medical etc
> 6 000 euro help with relocation cost and they ship belongings etc plus cover and legal and work costs (so im kinda hoping I can just bank that)
> 3 000 GBP PA towards any committed housing costs in the UK.
> The will also pay for a membership to club (golf/gym etc) to help integrate.
> 
> If required cultural and language training
> 
> I don't really want to touch the UK part of the salary while away but should only need food gas/electric and going out etc whilst in Dubai.
> 
> How does this sound?
> 
> Next question;
> 
> I'm 31 and single and want to know how easy it is to make friends etc
> 
> Also which areas would be best to live? I do like to go out and want to take advantage of the sea/sports etc
> 
> Also and general advice would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> John


You don't say what the job is nor level, responsabilities etc so without that info is not possible to tell you if it's fair or not, however is a good package for a single person and you will be able to live a very comfortable life on that.

Since you want to do water sports I'd recommend the Marina or The Palm.


----------



## dizzyizzy

New Future said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> As I was scanning over the forum, I could see that you guys have a high level of experience and expertise that might be able to help me.
> 
> I was recently offered a job in Dubai as a customer service officer. I have more than 3 years experience in customer service, I am 24 years old, male, have a degree in Biochemistry and with all honesty I really wanted to work in Dubai.
> 
> The details of the remunerations that was offered to me are mentioned below:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 5,300/-
> Housing: AED 2,566/-
> They will pay for my residence permit BUT i have to pay for my own flight to UAE from UK.
> 
> I am expected to work 37.5 hours per week with some week early or late shift.
> 
> I am awaiting for more information but I am not sure if anything is negotiable or not.
> 
> I have been thinking endlessly as to that would be enough for me and my wife!!!! we both don't go partying or consider ourselves lavish spenders of any sort.
> 
> Do you guys think that is enough for studio flat, an internet access, mobile phone x2, transport to work (I don't drive), food and gym membership


This is definitely on the low side and you won't be able to afford a lot. On that housing allowance you'll definitely have to share, have a look at dubizzle.com for house shares. You would be able to afford a studio at Discovery Gardens, however since you will not be driving I would not recommend that.

Even if you are not lavish spenders I'd say the package is low for two people. 

Try to negotiate for more. If your wife plans to get a job then that might help but regardless of that the offer you received is not good.


----------



## masalih

Yes it is good offer with 1 year of experience


----------



## John__

dizzyizzy said:


> You don't say what the job is nor level, responsabilities etc so without that info is not possible to tell you if it's fair or not, however is a good package for a single person and you will be able to live a very comfortable life on that.
> 
> Since you want to do water sports I'd recommend the Marina or The Palm.


Thanks, I work for a plastics raw materials manufacturer and the job is business development and technical manager. As I say it's with my current company and the job level is more of a lateral move from the UK however creates great opportunity to move on again in 3 year plus the lifestyle I'm hoping for. Its a big increase on my current salary and looks like I'll be OK in Dubai. 
Thanks 
John


----------



## DeciBell

Hi Guys

I am after some advice regarding a job offer I have received. My company has offered my a 3 year transfer from UK to Dubai for myself and my family next year. I would like to know if the package is satisfactory in your opinion.

Per annum
Wage - 300000 AED
Housing allowance - 95000 AED
Car allowance - 28000 AED
School allowance - 22000 AED

I will also receive a relocation package so moving out there shouldnt be an issue. I will need to put both of my children into school and we also have a baby on the way so will require a minimum of 3 bed place.

The intention along with the experience of living abroad is to save money over the 3 years we are there taking advantage of the tax free situation.

Do you guys think this is a fair package? Do you think that we will be able to save money based on this package? And would we be able to live in an expat area for >120000 per annum?

Really appreciate any advice

DB


----------



## Justabloke

Be gentle with me, newbie here.

Been offered a Sales Director's role with an environmental company.

package is as follow:-

AED75000 month all in, comprising AED50k basic, AED20k housing, and AED5k car allowance.

I don't have kids, so there'll just be me.

The place is Al quoz, but as i've never even been to dubai i have no idea where that is, i was interviewed etc. in UK.

Am I making a mistake, or can i have some fun there?

Jim


----------



## mavzor

Justabloke said:


> Be gentle with me, newbie here.
> 
> Been offered a Sales Director's role with an environmental company.
> 
> package is as follow:-
> 
> AED75000 month all in, comprising AED50k basic, AED20k housing, and AED5k car allowance.
> 
> I don't have kids, so there'll just be me.
> 
> The place is Al quoz, but as i've never even been to dubai i have no idea where that is, i was interviewed etc. in UK.
> 
> Am I making a mistake, or can i have some fun there?
> 
> Jim


I feel when you start getting above 50k dhs you're out of what we can help with.
There are professional career advice and guidance firms available to help you further.

If you'd like to know more about what life on the ground in dubai is like, there's plenty of threads about we can help with.

Congratulations!


----------



## Justabloke

mavzor said:


> I feel when you start getting above 50k dhs you're out of what we can help with.
> There are professional career advice and guidance firms available to help you further.
> 
> If you'd like to know more about what life on the ground in dubai is like, there's plenty of threads about we can help with.
> 
> Congratulations!


Sorry mavzor, i'm just confused, this has all happened so fast for me.

Apologies.

Jim


----------



## mavzor

Justabloke said:


> Sorry mavzor, i'm just confused, this has all happened so fast for me.
> 
> Apologies.
> 
> Jim


No apology needed, great salary to score!
The career level you're at you really need a peer at a similar or higher level to guide and advise you. 

Perhaps start from your UK salary and compare?
Getting another offer on the table always helps re-assure. That *is *something we can assist with, helping you network and find the right people to provide you another or counter-offer.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Hey Bloke, don`t forget it`s also tax free so, yes, you can definitely have plenty of fun and a couple of nice cars in Dubai with that offer.


----------



## TallyHo

Is the school allowance per month or cumulative? 22,000/month = 264,000 for the year, which is way more than you need to educate two children. But 22,000 for the year for both children is ridiculously low as school fees start at 40,000/year at a decent school for the primary years and go up to 70,000+ for secondary at the better schools. Per child.

Car allowance - will you need to run two cars? If you're taking out a three year loan with 30% down for two cars, a mid-range brand new Pajero or something of that ilk will cost 2,500/month in loan payments. So 5,000 a month for two new cars or 60,000/year. Then there's annual insurance per car. 

Housing - well, if you want a three-bedroom villa in a popular expat area such as the Ranches or the Springs, you're looking at at least 120,000 a year, minimum, with closer to 140,000/150,000 more realistic. Then you have to pay monthly DEWA (utilities) on top of that plus the 5% annual housing fee (broken down monthly). Dewa bills can be a hit or miss for while plenty of people rarely have bills that exceed 1,500 a month (not including housing fee) others are slammed with 3 - 5,000 AED unpredictable monthly bills during the summer months even with minimal utilities usage. The uneven DEWA billing has become a proper scandal out here with many people now believing that DEWA deliberately inflates the bills for expats in the popular expat communities to subsidise the Emiratis. 

Monthly expenditures for a family of 5 (food, petrol, minor entertainment) = budget a minimum 5,000 a month. This can very easily be higher, but it can also be slightly lower if you're careful.

All in all, while you can live on that package it's debatable how much savings you will take home at the end of the year as you will have to pay for quite a bit out of your basic monthly of 25,000 AED. The school fees are the killer for you - if your company completely covers the fees then you're in a better position. But if you're only getting 22,000 total, or even 22,000 per child, you will have to pay quite a bit out of pocket to cover the remainder. You can also live in a cheaper area such as Mirdiff where you can find a pleasant 3-bedroom compound villa for 85,000-95,000 AED and where dewa bills tend to be lower (or more predictable!). 

If you drive cheap, second hand cars, live in Mirdiff, enrol your children at the cheapest international schools, avoid dining out too often, only take 1-2 holidays a year back to the UK, then you can probably manage to safe a few quid at the end of the year. But if you want a typical middle class expat lifestyle, then the money will disappear quite quickly. 



DeciBell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am after some advice regarding a job offer I have received. My company has offered my a 3 year transfer from UK to Dubai for myself and my family next year. I would like to know if the package is satisfactory in your opinion.
> 
> Per annum
> Wage - 300000 AED
> Housing allowance - 95000 AED
> Car allowance - 28000 AED
> School allowance - 22000 AED
> 
> I will also receive a relocation package so moving out there shouldnt be an issue. I will need to put both of my children into school and we also have a baby on the way so will require a minimum of 3 bed place.
> 
> The intention along with the experience of living abroad is to save money over the 3 years we are there taking advantage of the tax free situation.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a fair package? Do you think that we will be able to save money based on this package? And would we be able to live in an expat area for >120000 per annum?
> 
> Really appreciate any advice
> 
> DB


----------



## alisonparry

*Looking for work in Dubai*

Hello I worked in dubai for four years on my husbands visa, and left in 2000. My husband or should I say ex now are divorced and I still after all this time miss Dubai. I have deceided to try and return there now as i love the "work Hard and Play Hard" ethic. I have searched for jobs on the web and doubt half of them even exist. Please could anyone offer me advice on the best way to persue this and help me get back out there. I have many years Office based work experience but do not have any degrees whcih I know used to be a must. Is this still a requisition ?? Please any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks Alison


----------



## alisonparry

*Hi*

I am looking for a job in Dubai, please could you tell me which agency in the UK you used as that is where I am at the moment, Thanks




DeciBell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am after some advice regarding a job offer I have received. My company has offered my a 3 year transfer from UK to Dubai for myself and my family next year. I would like to know if the package is satisfactory in your opinion.
> 
> Per annum
> Wage - 300000 AED
> Housing allowance - 95000 AED
> Car allowance - 28000 AED
> School allowance - 22000 AED
> 
> I will also receive a relocation package so moving out there shouldnt be an issue. I will need to put both of my children into school and we also have a baby on the way so will require a minimum of 3 bed place.
> 
> The intention along with the experience of living abroad is to save money over the 3 years we are there taking advantage of the tax free situation.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a fair package? Do you think that we will be able to save money based on this package? And would we be able to live in an expat area for >120000 per annum?
> 
> Really appreciate any advice
> 
> DB


----------



## Kawasutra

Justabloke said:


> Be gentle with me, newbie here.
> 
> Been offered a Sales Director's role with an environmental company.
> 
> package is as follow:-
> 
> AED75000 month all in, comprising AED50k basic, AED20k housing, and AED5k car allowance.
> 
> I don't have kids, so there'll just be me.
> 
> The place is Al quoz, but as i've never even been to dubai i have no idea where that is, i was interviewed etc. in UK.
> 
> Am I making a mistake, or can i have some fun there?
> 
> Jim


You probably make a general mistake when moving to Dubai. From the offered salary I doubt that there is any country on this planet where you can not as a single live comfortably with *15,000 Euro net*...


----------



## alisonparry

*Jobs*

I live in the UK and really want to get a job and move to Dubai. Please can anyone tell me which agengies they are using as I seem to be hitting brick walls. I really would appreciate it.
Alison


----------



## basc

alisonparry said:


> I live in the UK and really want to get a job and move to Dubai. Please can anyone tell me which agengies they are using as I seem to be hitting brick walls. I really would appreciate it.
> Alison


There is a list of recruitment agencies in a sticky "Read Before Posting" but I got my job by contacting the company directly.

To get any advice you have to say what you do (and do a search on the forum first as lots of people ask the same thing) - then it's easier to tell you if you have a chance of getting recruited from abroad, or if you really need to be here actively searching, applying, following up and in town, available for interview at short notice.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Justabloke said:


> Be gentle with me, newbie here.
> 
> Been offered a Sales Director's role with an environmental company.
> 
> package is as follow:-
> 
> AED75000 month all in, comprising AED50k basic, AED20k housing, and AED5k car allowance.
> 
> I don't have kids, so there'll just be me.
> 
> The place is Al quoz, but as i've never even been to dubai i have no idea where that is, i was interviewed etc. in UK.
> 
> Am I making a mistake, or can i have some fun there?
> 
> Jim


Hi there,

basically just hurry up and sign the offer before someone else does  congratulations!


----------



## bogglesuk

Guys

Sorry to bother you with yet another salary question but am looking to sense check the following:-

Salary - AED 450,000 p.a. rising to 480,000 after first year
Housing AED 220,000 p.a.
Car - AED 2,000 p.m.

Private medical, flight home and discretionary bonus of 2 months pay are included.

There will be me my wife and 1 year old. School fees will be discussed at a later date and am good friends with the guy who will be employing me so am happy to deal with this down the line, but to be honest we aren't planning on staying more than 5 years anyway so if they don't stump up for school fees we will just consider heading home.

Does anyone know if this is decent for a financial controller type position? I was thinking it looks ok aside from perhaps the car allowance?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## sdh080

bogglesuk said:


> Guys
> 
> Sorry to bother you with yet another salary question but am looking to sense check the following:-
> 
> Salary - AED 450,000 p.a. rising to 480,000 after first year
> Housing AED 220,000 p.a.
> Car - AED 2,000 p.m.
> 
> Private medical, flight home and discretionary bonus of 2 months pay are included.
> 
> There will be me my wife and 1 year old. School fees will be discussed at a later date and am good friends with the guy who will be employing me so am happy to deal with this down the line, but to be honest we aren't planning on staying more than 5 years anyway so if they don't stump up for school fees we will just consider heading home.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is decent for a financial controller type position? I was thinking it looks ok aside from perhaps the car allowance?
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!


For a Financial Controller that's pretty decent, I wouldn't consider them as separate basic, housing and car but rather lump it all together as a package. 

Approx 58k dirhams a month should see you living a pretty comfortable life as a small family.


----------



## masalih

alisonparry said:


> I live in the UK and really want to get a job and move to Dubai. Please can anyone tell me which agengies they are using as I seem to be hitting brick walls. I really would appreciate it.
> Alison


register in Jobs in the Gulf and the Middle East | Dubai Jobs, UAE Jobs, Saudi Jobs, Qatar Jobs | Bayt.com it is good, NaukriGulf.com and NADIA, Jobs in the UAE Don't use jobs in dubai as it is paid services.


----------



## bogglesuk

sdh080 said:


> For a Financial Controller that's pretty decent, I wouldn't consider them as separate basic, housing and car but rather lump it all together as a package.
> 
> Approx 58k dirhams a month should see you living a pretty comfortable life as a small family.


Thanks for the response!


----------



## graham79

Hoping someone could advise on the following salary package I have been offered by my company:

Salary - AED 260,000 p.a.
Housing - AED 140,000 p.a.
Car - AED 3,600 p.m.
School - AED 27,000 p.a

I will get private medical and flight home for myself, wife and son (15 months).

How does this package sound?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Graham, the package is good in general terms of livingas a single person but we can not help you if it is a decent offer in your family, field and level. You mention education allowance so thinking you might have children. School fees start usually at 40k+ a year and goes up quickly. The car allowance will allow you one suv type vehicle but many people with children find that two vehicles is a necessity here. Good luck.


----------



## graham79

Jynxgirl said:


> Graham, the package is good in general terms of livingas a single person but we can not help you if it is a decent offer in your family, field and level. You mention education allowance so thinking you might have children. School fees start usually at 40k+ a year and goes up quickly. The car allowance will allow you one suv type vehicle but many people with children find that two vehicles is a necessity here. Good luck.



Thanks for the reply Jynxgirl - there will be myself, wife and 15 month old son. Does this sound a reasonable package to live on?


----------



## TallyHo

It's an ok package. Get a two-bedroom flat in the Marina or the Greens or Downtown for no more than 100k, and pocket the rest of the housing allowance. 

The car allowance is just barely enough to rent two cheap cars, or if you buy, goes a long way in covering the monthly payments for two mid range cars. 

School fees is too low but you don't need to use it...yet. 

You will live comfortably on that income in Dubai but don't be extravagant if you want to have savings at the end of the year.



graham79 said:


> Thanks for the reply Jynxgirl - there will be myself, wife and 15 month old son. Does this sound a reasonable package to live on?


----------



## yiddo_gaz

*Offshore auditor based in Dubai*

Hi

First time post, heard good things about the site. I have been offered a job as the above title for £24000 tax free, well as long as I don't breach the regulations back in the UK. I've heard Dubai is an expensive place to live but accommodation would be provided so that's one thing out of the equation. 

Many thanks 
Gaz


----------



## guzplace

Dears,

I got a job offer for 30,000 AED full package in Abu Dhabi including housing and everything else.

The position is in IT as a Senior Databaes Administrator as I have 6 years experience.
Do you think it is a good salary as I am making 3000 USD in my home country ?


----------



## hmdzi

guzplace said:


> Dears,
> 
> I got a job offer for 30,000 AED full package in Abu Dhabi including housing and everything else.
> 
> The position is in IT as a Senior Databaes Administrator as I have 6 years experience.
> Do you think it is a good salary as I am making 3000 USD in my home country ?


i don't know where you live in us but 3000$ seems to be low for a well-payed job as senior dba.

In france, 3000euros is the very minimum salary for a dba position.


----------



## guzplace

But I am not concerned about my current

What do you think of 30,000 AED as a job offer all inclusive


----------



## hmdzi

guzplace said:


> But I am not concerned about my current
> 
> What do you think of 30,000 AED as a job offer all inclusive


I'm not there so my opinion is completely oriented by the comments i saw in this forum and in others.

The offered package depends on your family size. If you'r alone, the package is great, not fancy but great. 

If you have a little family with kid(s) and school fees to assume, it can be difficult to live with this package. Abu Dhabi is more expensive than dubai and school fees are also expensive.

Don't forget that you work in IT and this field is full of asian people (that accept low salaries).

Sorry for my bad english  and good luck


----------



## Kawasutra

guzplace said:


> Dears,
> 
> I got a job offer for 30,000 AED full package in Abu Dhabi including housing and everything else.
> 
> The position is in IT as a Senior Databaes Administrator as I have 6 years experience.
> Do you think it is a good salary as I am making 3000 USD in my home country ?


It seems that this is a hughe improvement for you, salary wise.
You should be comfortable with this amount of money.


----------



## TallyHo

24,000 quid translates into 11,333 AED per month.

It's ok as long as you have accommodation provided for. I take it you're a teacher?

Dubai is expensive but if you're careful you should be ok. Budget 2,000 AED/month for a car hire, 3,000 AED/month for food + petrol + entertainment, and you should be able to save some money at the end of the year.




yiddo_gaz said:


> Hi
> 
> First time post, heard good things about the site. I have been offered a job as the above title for £24000 tax free, well as long as I don't breach the regulations back in the UK. I've heard Dubai is an expensive place to live but accommodation would be provided so that's one thing out of the equation.
> 
> Many thanks
> Gaz


----------



## Izzy77

Justabloke said:


> Be gentle with me, newbie here.
> 
> Been offered a Sales Director's role with an environmental company.
> 
> package is as follow:-
> 
> AED75000 month all in, comprising AED50k basic, AED20k housing, and AED5k car allowance.
> 
> I don't have kids, so there'll just be me.
> 
> The place is Al quoz, but as i've never even been to dubai i have no idea where that is, i was interviewed etc. in UK.
> 
> Am I making a mistake, or can i have some fun there?
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim,

Tha salary in itself is fine and will allow you to live very comfortable and save some. With regards to this being a good offer, i work in IT and our salaries are a little higher but they are globally compared to the environmental industry. Our packages are also only 50% base guarenteed and the rest is variable commissions. If this is a fixed package you will receive every month then I believe you are doing well. And again it will provide a great lifestyle as well as the adventureof living abroad.


----------



## BRG

alisonparry said:


> Hello I worked in dubai for four years on my husbands visa, and left in 2000. My husband or should I say ex now are divorced and I still after all this time miss Dubai. I have deceided to try and return there now as i love the "work Hard and Play Hard" ethic. I have searched for jobs on the web and doubt half of them even exist. Please could anyone offer me advice on the best way to persue this and help me get back out there. I have many years Office based work experience but do not have any degrees whcih I know used to be a must. Is this still a requisition ?? Please any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks Alison



I wouldn't say that all jobs require a degree so you shouldn't shut this door completely. One of the most useful ways I found in scoring a job in the UAE is to hook up with a recruitment agent. Explain to them your skills, experience and aspirations and they will work with your accordingly. Most professional companies in Middle East contract recruitment agencies to hunt candidates for them.

Besides the traditional job sites like bayt and dubizzle I found that jobsnow.ae to be more legitimate as they only source jobs from recruitment agencies. Also try the gulf news website.


----------



## TallyHo

If she left Dubai in 2000 and hasn't been back then, she's in for a surprise (of significant magnitude). 

There's no guarantee that she would like the place anymore. 



BRG said:


> I wouldn't say that all jobs require a degree so you shouldn't shut this door completely. One of the most useful ways I found in scoring a job in the UAE is to hook up with a recruitment agent. Explain to them your skills, experience and aspirations and they will work with your accordingly. Most professional companies in Middle East contract recruitment agencies to hunt candidates for them.
> 
> Besides the traditional job sites like bayt and dubizzle I found that jobsnow.ae to be more legitimate as they only source jobs from recruitment agencies. Also try the gulf news website.


----------



## grareed

*grareed*

I have been offerd a job in dubai the total pakage is as follows 12000 UED fully furnished one bed appt car petrol allowance private medical car and pension one free flight every year to any destination is this any good?.


----------



## mavzor

grareed said:


> I have been offerd a job in dubai the total pakage is as follows 12000 UED fully furnished one bed appt car petrol allowance private medical car and pension one free flight every year to any destination is this any good?.


What is the job.
provide details please. where, who etc.


----------



## Guest

Hello all,

After planning a move to Spain, I have been loosely offered a job with a smallish PR firm in Dubai. I say 'loosely' because I believe it would be the start of a negotiation. 

I have been offered AED20,000 per month with the possibility of commissions on top. Also on the table is medical insurance and a flight home each year.

I have a husband and a toddler in tow. My husband has not started to look for work there yet. We're still considering all the possibilities. 

Any help gratefully received.


----------



## hotshot

*Interview, no talk of package, no response*

Hi everyone

I could really use some of your thoughts/ideas on a recent interview I had with a very large retail organisation in Dubai.

Having been out of work for some considerable time in the UK I was over the moon when I was flown out to Dubai for an interview for a Distribution Centre Managers post. 

The interviews seemed to go very well and both people who interviewed me kept saying "when you come out" rather than if.

The only odd thing was that neither were prepared to talk to me about the package to enable me to negotiate which I found a little strange, however what I do know is on offer is:

£30Kpa + bonus (25%) 1 flight pa + medical

I am a single man who is past the partying stage everynight but would still like to have some sort of life. I'm not entirely convinced that this is a particularly good salary for the region and again found it weird that they flew me all of that way but wouldn't discuss it but I have nothing here so its better than nothing.

It's been nearly 3 weeks since I was there and as of yet have heard nothing despite a polite email to their agent asking for an update just under week ago. Should I now just write it off as experience or does it take longer to receive offers from that part of the world? 
Any thoughts/advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## Jynxgirl

SaritaLaGatita said:


> Hello all,
> 
> After planning a move to Spain, I have been loosely offered a job with a smallish PR firm in Dubai. I say 'loosely' because I believe it would be the start of a negotiation.
> 
> I have been offered AED20,000 per month with the possibility of commissions on top. Also on the table is medical insurance and a flight home each year.
> 
> I have a husband and a toddler in tow. My husband has not started to look for work there yet. We're still considering all the possibilities.
> 
> Any help gratefully received.


Anything on top of that like housing and education? 20k for someone with a toddler really would be a bit hard but possible. Housing on a cheap 2 bedroom is going to be 80k (then you have dewa on top of it) and education starts at 3 and 30k and quickly goes up. What line of work is your husband in? If his skills are able to be used here for a western job and he works as well it might very well be doable. You would not be able to save any money based on that salary alone, as housing and school fees are going to take half of the salary. Unless you have some great desire to move to a place that you will want to be paid a little something something to have to live in ad put up with, but in reality you will just scrape by... I would decline.


----------



## Jynxgirl

hotshot said:


> It's been nearly 3 weeks since I was there and as of yet have heard nothing despite a polite email to their agent asking for an update just under week ago. Should I now just write it off as experience or does it take longer to receive offers from that part of the world?
> Any thoughts/advice would be really appreciated.


Be very patient. Sometimes from an interview to a call will be 2 or 3 months. It just is how things are. The position may not be 'open' but they got notice a few month prior to the expat person who is leaving so they have quite a bit of time in filling it. It isnt a quick type move for most people with families, and coming and going is planned and takes time. I think we forget that alot of the time. And the HR departments overall are &^ht!


----------



## hotshot

Jynxgirl said:


> Be very patient. Sometimes from an interview to a call will be 2 or 3 months. It just is how things are. The position may not be 'open' but they got notice a few month prior to the expat person who is leaving so they have quite a bit of time in filling it. It isnt a quick type move for most people with families, and coming and going is planned and takes time. I think we forget that alot of the time. And the HR departments overall are &^ht!


Thank you for taking the time to read my post and reply. I _believe_ the post is currently vacant but either way i think you're right I need to maybe be a bit more patient.


----------



## Guest

Jynxgirl said:


> Anything on top of that like housing and education? 20k for someone with a toddler really would be a bit hard but possible. Housing on a cheap 2 bedroom is going to be 80k (then you have dewa on top of it) and education starts at 3 and 30k and quickly goes up. What line of work is your husband in? If his skills are able to be used here for a western job and he works as well it might very well be doable. You would not be able to save any money based on that salary alone, as housing and school fees are going to take half of the salary. Unless you have some great desire to move to a place that you will want to be paid a little something something to have to live in ad put up with, but in reality you will just scrape by... I would decline.


Hi Jynxgirl. Thanks for answering my query. Nothing like housing and education included. Is that typical for PR in the UAE though? Perhaps it is overrun with PRs and doesnt need another roaming around the place. My husband is in construction - site/project management. Perhaps there is more call for his line of work there? There seems to be more building happening there than most other countries. We're a bit old to be scraping by. We're not extravagant but we just want to save as much as we can. What kind of offer should I be looking at? Thank you again for your help


----------



## Jynxgirl

If your husband gets a job as a supervisor in a construction position, he probly would be ablet o negotiate housing and education allowance. Have him get to applying and see what he gets offered. Abu Dhabi is much more happening for construction then Dubai but there is still jobs to be had in Dubai as well as Abu Dhabi is finishing up projects around Dubai that were stopped or just started during the 2008 crash. Good luck. 

Have met two PR guys here, and both are making good money. They did have to work their way up and both people I know, can speak arabic as well.


----------



## Cyh

*Salary offer*

Good Day!

Can anyone give me an advise if this offer is good ? please.... Will do appreciate and will give me an idea to say yes or no to the offer...
I got a position of charge Nurse (Grade 7) in UAE (Abu Dhabi). 
Monthly Salary is AED 10777 + allowances .


----------



## Tawnyman

Could anybody advise me as to the kind of salary I should expect to receive per month in the teaching profession. I have been teaching for 13 years. This would obviously differ depending on position but how much should I expect at minimum?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Baldgeeza

hotshot said:


> It's been nearly 3 weeks since I was there and as of yet have heard nothing despite a polite email to their agent asking for an update just under week ago. Should I now just write it off as experience or does it take longer to receive offers from that part of the world?
> Any thoughts/advice would be really appreciated.


As Jynxgirl says be very patient. It's been almost 10 months for me now since first telephone interview to the point that I've been told the company wants to start negotiations. It wouldn't hurt occasionally giving the agent a gentle nudge. My view is it is for them to let you know loud and clear if the deal is no longer on. Keep on trying.


----------



## Welsh_lady

Cyh said:


> Good Day!
> 
> Can anyone give me an advise if this offer is good ? please.... Will do appreciate and will give me an idea to say yes or no to the offer...
> I got a position of charge Nurse (Grade 7) in UAE (Abu Dhabi).
> Monthly Salary is AED 10777 + allowances .


Hi cyh,

When you say grade 7 - is that a uk band 7 nurse? Only it seems low to me. I am not in UAE yet but will be moving to dubai next year (for family reasons) 

i've spoken to many nurse recruitment agencies about work and all the feedback i have got is that Dubai is not greatly paid for senior nurses, managers, sisters or charge nurses and have advised to look at Abu Dhabi where nurses are much better paid - that being said they have advised should i take a job in dubai as a nurse manager/charge nurse i should expect 14k AED per month plus accom/utilities/medical/return flight - and several hospitals also offer education allowance for 2 children.

are you with a uk based agency? what grade are you currently? only i know someone who is a uk band 6 (old G grade) that recently got directly recruited (at a london based event) to go to AD - with a much much higher package.

good luck


----------



## Cyh

*Re package and offer*

Hi Welsh_lady!

Good Day!


Thanks for the reply and info! I'm base in London at the moment and had interviewed and preliminary offer had been given and not happy with the offer. I need a guide before I say yes with the offer. Band 7 or charge nurse in AD they offered to me.
Do you know what agency that your friend applied? 
Monthly salary offered AED10777 with allowances .
What u think with the offer?

Hope to hear from you,,
Cyh









Welsh_lady said:


> Hi cyh,
> 
> 
> 
> When you say grade 7 - is that a uk band 7 nurse? Only it seems low to me. I am not in UAE yet but will be moving to dubai next year (for family reasons)
> 
> i've spoken to many nurse recruitment agencies about work and all the feedback i have got is that Dubai is not greatly paid for senior nurses, managers, sisters or charge nurses and have advised to look at Abu Dhabi where nurses are much better paid - that being said they have advised should i take a job in dubai as a nurse manager/charge nurse i should expect 14k AED per month plus accom/utilities/medical/return flight - and several hospitals also offer education allowance for 2 children.
> 
> are you with a uk based agency? what grade are you currently? only i know someone who is a uk band 6 (old G grade) that recently got directly recruited (at a london based event) to go to AD - with a much much higher package.
> 
> good luck


----------



## Welsh_lady

Cyh said:


> Hi Welsh_lady!
> 
> Good Day!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply and info! I'm base in London at the moment and had interviewed and preliminary offer had been given and not happy with the offer. I need a guide before I say yes with the offer. Band 7 or charge nurse in AD they offered to me.
> Do you know what agency that your friend applied?
> Monthly salary offered AED10777 with allowances .
> What u think with the offer?
> 
> Hope to hear from you,,
> Cyh


i think if your a band 7 nurse in London your wages are at the moment a min of £40k (GBP) so the offer is seriously low for your grade and experience. AED 10-12k is the type of wage a uk staff nurse with 2 years post registrations experience could expect to get in AD.

are you with an agent? only they normaly give you an idea of what to expect after reviewing your CV - they are also the ones that usualy do the negotiation. all the applications i have seen ask you to state your current grade and salary - then base offers on that.

Yoy say you are based in London, can i ask if you are a UK trained nurse with a UK/Irish passport? only, all the above info is only applicable if you are. 

in the UK once you have completed your adaptation and registered with the NMC you are considered equal to any other nurse and paid accordingly. Unfortunatly this is not the case in UAE and pay is dependant on nationality and where you are trained. so if you are not UK trained with a UK/Irish passport I would stay in London - where you currently have a good established career and wage.

My friend did not use an agency, she was recruited directly via a recruitment event. Representatives from the hospitals come to the UK and hold interviews at event days - i think there is one in Brighton and dublin at the end of the year (google should find it).

Good luck


----------



## Brookwood

*Dubai Package*

Hi all,
Long time reader first time poster.
I have been offered 375 AED for a role with my company in Jabel Ali.
A few questions if I may:
Where would be the best close area for a family with 3 kids ( age 10 - 15).
Along with the cash offer I will be offered housing, education,transport and flight allowances. What could I reasonably expect to be paid on these allowances?
Does this package sound good enough to live reasonably well and still put some savings away?
Thank you all
Brookwood


----------



## Mr Rossi

Brookwood said:


> Does this package sound good enough to live reasonably well and still put some savings away?


Probably not, just got back from the supermarket and spent just over 300 AED on food for the next 3 days or so.


----------



## Brookwood

Brookwood said:


> Hi all,
> Long time reader first time poster.
> I have been offered 375 AED for a role with my company in Jabel Ali.
> A few questions if I may:
> Where would be the best close area for a family with 3 kids ( age 10 - 15).
> Along with the cash offer I will be offered housing, education,transport and flight allowances. What could I reasonably expect to be paid on these allowances?
> Does this package sound good enough to live reasonably well and still put some savings away?
> Thank you all
> Brookwood


Opps, 375K AED 
Apolgies


----------



## Confiture

Schooling should be around 40k per child - above 11 you may need to top this up though.
Housing between 150 and 200k would get you somewhere decent.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Brookwood said:


> Hi all,
> Long time reader first time poster.
> I have been offered 375 AED for a role with my company in Jabel Ali.
> A few questions if I may:
> Where would be the best close area for a family with 3 kids ( age 10 - 15).
> Along with the cash offer I will be offered housing, education,transport and flight allowances. What could I reasonably expect to be paid on these allowances?
> Does this package sound good enough to live reasonably well and still put some savings away?
> Thank you all
> Brookwood


Yeah you'll be fine, just make sure all the allowances are clearly written in your contract. School fees are expensive. As for rent it all depends on what your expectations are, but have a look at Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com to get an idea of how much you'll need. 

Also you don't say what the position is so we can't comment if the salary is actually fair or not, so if you want feedback on that too let us know what kind or role, company, etc.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Brookwood said:


> Where would be the best close area for a family with 3 kids ( age 10 - 15).


Most people choose the school first then choose an area based on that. There are no good or bad areas, just preferences dictated to by lifestyle. With three kids you probably want to look at either a compound or surburban type areas like The Springs, Meadows etc which are near enough to Jebel Ali too. 



Brookwood said:


> I will be offered housing, education,transport and flight allowances. What could I reasonably expect to be paid on these allowances?


School fees paid and one yearly return flight for the family is about the norm. Housing and car allowance could be anything, depends on your job I guess. 



Brookwood said:


> Does this package sound good enough to live reasonably well and still put some savings away?


Yes


----------



## Fullalove

Since the last post; the deal has changed a little bit; not least due to change in exchange rate. 
My salary equates to only around AED195k (£35k) whilst the housing budget is around AED75k (£10k). I am sponsored by another company and will be a sales rep (for want of a better term) in the lighting industry, promoting exclusively the brand I am currently employed by in the UK.
My entry Visa has arrived now and so almost ready to move. 
My phone bills, quarterly flights to UK, medical insurance, fuel/travel expenses will all be covered by my employer as well as the above salary and housing allowance. 
My intentions are quite financially biased in that I would like to build a decent savings pot to move on in the future, (of course I do want to enjoy my time in Dubai also)
Please can the experts offer comment as to whether this remains a sound proposition and worthwhile move? Are there any other expenses I should be negotiating?
Thank you



dizzyizzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> The 120K yearly will be enough to get you a 2bed at the Marina, although make sure your company knows this has to be handed over either in a lump sum or 2 or 3 cheques.
> 
> If you have your accommodation paid for then you'll do fine on the 39K gbp salary = 234,000 aed/year = 19,500 aed/month as a single guy, you should do fine on that money because your main expense (rent) will be covered with the housing allowance. Major expenses you'll have will be your car, if you plan to get one, food, utilities, outings, etc. However that doesn't mean the salary is fair/unfair for the role you are being offered, as your post only says 'sales' but then sounds like you will be setting up/managing a company here which to be honest is a lot of hassle, in which case I'd be asking for more money if I were you!!
> 
> Any expenses to set up a business should be separate from your package.
> 
> On a separate note, have you found out about the implications of setting up a business and getting a local partner? Local partners will want a share of your profits for doing pretty much nothing  this has to be set up properly with a lawyer,and lawyers are costly. Otherwise you will have to set up a free zone company, which is even more costly however it saves the hassle of having a local partner and provides full ownership of the company. Search the forum for more info, lots of details on both options.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Fullalove said:


> Since the last post; the deal has changed a little bit; not least due to change in exchange rate.
> My salary equates to only around AED195k (£35k) whilst the housing budget is around AED75k (£10k). I am sponsored by another company and will be a sales rep (for want of a better term) in the lighting industry, promoting exclusively the brand I am currently employed by in the UK.
> My entry Visa has arrived now and so almost ready to move.
> My phone bills, quarterly flights to UK, medical insurance, fuel/travel expenses will all be covered by my employer as well as the above salary and housing allowance.
> My intentions are quite financially biased in that I would like to build a decent savings pot to move on in the future, (of course I do want to enjoy my time in Dubai also)
> Please can the experts offer comment as to whether this remains a sound proposition and worthwhile move? Are there any other expenses I should be negotiating?
> Thank you


Hi

Of course the original offer sounds better but this one is not too bad - the 75K will get you a 1 bed at the Marina or something bigger in other areas. And if you decide to go for something smaller (say a $40K studio) you can automatically save $35K a year which is a decent amount of money. 16K salary/month is not bad either, and you should be able to save some money as long as you don't expect to live a lavish lifestyle


----------



## Fullalove

Thanks for the reply Dizzyizzy; I wouldnt expect a hugely lavish lifestyle, but also wouldnt mind frequenting the odd brunch every so often . I think I would also prefer the extra space of a 1br as I expect friends/family colleagues to visit and spend time in there too. Looking forward to getting over and settled soon!



dizzyizzy said:


> Hi
> 
> Of course the original offer sounds better but this one is not too bad - the 75K will get you a 1 bed at the Marina or something bigger in other areas. And if you decide to go for something smaller (say a $40K studio) you can automatically save $35K a year which is a decent amount of money. 16K salary/month is not bad either, and you should be able to save some money as long as you don't expect to live a lavish lifestyle


----------



## TallyHo

For two-bedroom flats around the 70K mark, look into TECOM or Al Barsha or Motor City. Further out is Silicon Oasis and Sports City which have seriously cheap apartments, but you sacrifice by being further away from the action (20-minute drive versus 5 minutes). 

You'll be fine on the package.



Fullalove said:


> Thanks for the reply Dizzyizzy; I wouldnt expect a hugely lavish lifestyle, but also wouldnt mind frequenting the odd brunch every so often . I think I would also prefer the extra space of a 1br as I expect friends/family colleagues to visit and spend time in there too. Looking forward to getting over and settled soon!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Fullalove said:


> Thanks for the reply Dizzyizzy; I wouldnt expect a hugely lavish lifestyle, but also wouldnt mind frequenting the odd brunch every so often . I think I would also prefer the extra space of a 1br as I expect friends/family colleagues to visit and spend time in there too. Looking forward to getting over and settled soon!


You can definitely get a 1b at the Marina or even a 2b at Tecom and possibly JLT. 

And yes of course you'll be able to brunch on that money  I'm sure you've heard pints are more expensive here though but overall you should be OK because all your other expenses are taken care of. 

Congratulations


----------



## Jedi Master

Felixtoo2 said:


> I`m sorry but you have to be having a laugh recommending International City? Have the problems that it has had with poor infrstructure, being miles from anywhere except Dragon Mart and the serious sewage issues all gone away?
> These are without the issues with its social makeup which through the lack of uptake in rental has led to it being highly populated by single bachelors living many to an apartment. Regardless of whether you live there or not you have a responsiblilty to be honest to the people who don`t live in Dubai and may not know the scene.
> If you look at it purely from a common sense view, imagine an area in your home City which has the absolutely cheapest rent and then think of the reasons why the rent is so low, would you recommend someone to come rent in that part of your City?


You are right about International City, its not the best place in dubai by any stretch of imagination.. However, what I saw was things have improved little bit compare to 2 years before when I went there recently..


----------



## gb226690

Hello All,

I have had a formal offer for a job in Dubai and my Husband will be sponsored by my company also, as a spouse. He will not be going to Dubai with a job though. He is a Vehicle Painter/Manager (of cars and commercial vehicles) by trade and has City & Guild qualificatons, with over 14 years experience. I have carried out a fair amount of research but cannot seem to guage how available these type of jobs are and the average salary/package. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Jedi Master

gb226690 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have had a formal offer for a job in Dubai and my Husband will be sponsored by my company also, as a spouse. He will not be going to Dubai with a job though. He is a Vehicle Painter/Manager (of cars and commercial vehicles) by trade and has City & Guild qualificatons, with over 14 years experience. I have carried out a fair amount of research but cannot seem to guage how available these type of jobs are and the average salary/package. Can anyone help me please?


You'll be disappointed. For that kind of job most Asians (India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Philippines) will happily accept 1/3 of your husbands expected salary, may be even less.. Sorry, I'm not trying to disappoint you, wish you luck in your new job..


----------



## gb226690

Jedi Master said:


> You'll be disappointed. For that kind of job most Asians (India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Philippines) will happily accept 1/3 of your husbands expected salary, may be even less.. Sorry, I'm not trying to disappoint you, wish you luck in your new job..



OUCH thanks - that is going to make a huge difference on my decision to accept my offer. He only has expereince in that area so could be a huge stop on our Dubai dream. Gutted but thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jedi Master

gb226690 said:


> OUCH thanks - that is going to make a huge difference on my decision to accept my offer. He only has expereince in that area so could be a huge stop on our Dubai dream. Gutted but thanks for the reply.


I just mentioned the reality, but there are always exceptions and yes he may be lucky enough to land a good job.. So please don't give up because of my comment..


----------



## gb226690

Jedi Master said:


> I just mentioned the reality, but there are always exceptions and yes he may be lucky enough to land a good job.. So please don't give up because of my comment..


Yes I appreciate that and thanks for your honesty. We both have great jobs in the UK though so it is running a massive risk by giving those up and essentially landing ourselves in a worse position than we are in now if he cannot get a job on a half decent salary. I have brainache :ranger:


----------



## DeciBell

Hi There 

I really appreciate the advise and will request more for the school fees as thats the bit that concerns me.

I shall keep you guys posted 

DB



TallyHo said:


> Is the school allowance per month or cumulative? 22,000/month = 264,000 for the year, which is way more than you need to educate two children. But 22,000 for the year for both children is ridiculously low as school fees start at 40,000/year at a decent school for the primary years and go up to 70,000+ for secondary at the better schools. Per child.
> 
> Car allowance - will you need to run two cars? If you're taking out a three year loan with 30% down for two cars, a mid-range brand new Pajero or something of that ilk will cost 2,500/month in loan payments. So 5,000 a month for two new cars or 60,000/year. Then there's annual insurance per car.
> 
> Housing - well, if you want a three-bedroom villa in a popular expat area such as the Ranches or the Springs, you're looking at at least 120,000 a year, minimum, with closer to 140,000/150,000 more realistic. Then you have to pay monthly DEWA (utilities) on top of that plus the 5% annual housing fee (broken down monthly). Dewa bills can be a hit or miss for while plenty of people rarely have bills that exceed 1,500 a month (not including housing fee) others are slammed with 3 - 5,000 AED unpredictable monthly bills during the summer months even with minimal utilities usage. The uneven DEWA billing has become a proper scandal out here with many people now believing that DEWA deliberately inflates the bills for expats in the popular expat communities to subsidise the Emiratis.
> 
> Monthly expenditures for a family of 5 (food, petrol, minor entertainment) = budget a minimum 5,000 a month. This can very easily be higher, but it can also be slightly lower if you're careful.
> 
> All in all, while you can live on that package it's debatable how much savings you will take home at the end of the year as you will have to pay for quite a bit out of your basic monthly of 25,000 AED. The school fees are the killer for you - if your company completely covers the fees then you're in a better position. But if you're only getting 22,000 total, or even 22,000 per child, you will have to pay quite a bit out of pocket to cover the remainder. You can also live in a cheaper area such as Mirdiff where you can find a pleasant 3-bedroom compound villa for 85,000-95,000 AED and where dewa bills tend to be lower (or more predictable!).
> 
> If you drive cheap, second hand cars, live in Mirdiff, enrol your children at the cheapest international schools, avoid dining out too often, only take 1-2 holidays a year back to the UK, then you can probably manage to safe a few quid at the end of the year. But if you want a typical middle class expat lifestyle, then the money will disappear quite quickly.


----------



## DGS

afranco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently got offer to work in the Gran hyatt as a personnel officer. They are offering me to pay my tkt (HK to Dubai), visa expenses, my own room in a share apartment for the employees, meals, uniforms and DHS2500 net per month. I would be working 48h per week. They offer every 2 years a tkt to go to my home country (Colombia)... I think the salary is quite low, but the work experience is good for my career, it would be great if someone can give me some advise.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


afranco, offer seems awfully low. I know a number of individuals working in Hyatt (Park / Grand / Regency) and they are on (relatively speaking) quite a bit more than DHS 2.5k pm. Plus if your being housed its most likely at their complex which is out near RAK, which is a bit off the beaten track.


----------



## DGS

Justabloke said:


> Be gentle with me, newbie here.
> 
> Been offered a Sales Director's role with an environmental company.
> 
> package is as follow:-
> 
> AED75000 month all in, comprising AED50k basic, AED20k housing, and AED5k car allowance.
> 
> I don't have kids, so there'll just be me.
> 
> The place is Al quoz, but as i've never even been to dubai i have no idea where that is, i was interviewed etc. in UK.
> 
> Am I making a mistake, or can i have some fun there?
> 
> Jim


Is the role regional or local and what about performance related payments.

On the face of it sounds like a good deal, just make sure the company is reputable and viable.


----------



## Shar_Dee

*more dope*

Hi Guys some more dope on dubai, its not renting related but i just came across this website apparently they have just started operations in DUbai....may be you wanna check this out...they are giving free samples delivery at your door steps...
Sample and Try ? UAE?s First Try vertising portal 
i guess nice concept to try out products before actually using them....

Cheers
D


----------



## kattykursu

*basic salary for a hr jr consultant in a recruiting company*

Hi! I'm new here... I hope that I won't do any damages  OK, I'll try to be short. I'm from Romania. I don't have any work experience. I'm a fresh graduate with a Master Degree in Sociology. Last week I had an interview via Skype with a recruiting company for a hr jr consultant position in their company and I will come to Dubai on November to discuss more about this job and to find out if I'm accepted.

Please, if is there someone who can tell me more about the basic salary/ salary package for this kind of position I will be more than grateful. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## jamiJamster

Hi I need an urgent suggestion.
I am currently employed at 7KAED ... 6 months in my 2 year contract.
I am being offered a position for 9KAED so need all the info on Breaking the Contract and how to avoid the Ban if my current employer is OK with me leaving.
Both companies are Dubai based so no Free zone involved.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## markmauricio

*Allowances*

I just recently received my package and I have a few concerns on the allowances. I'd like to get your inputs on this so I'll know if I still need to negotiate for it or not. I'm moving with my wife and 8 month old son by the way. 

Temporary living - 22,200 AED - This is for a service apartment until we find a place. Is this enough for us and how long will this amount last us?

Furnishing allowance - 12,000 AED - Unless I get a fully furnished unit, this doesn't seem enough. Inputs?

Auto lease - 28,000 AED per year - What are my options with this budget if I'm looking at getting a mini SUV or a big sedan? I need a car that will fit my family and a maid. 

Appreciate the inputs! Cheers!


----------



## jump

markmauricio said:


> I just recently received my package and I have a few concerns on the allowances. I'd like to get your inputs on this so I'll know if I still need to negotiate for it or not. I'm moving with my wife and 8 month old son by the way.
> 
> Temporary living - 22,200 AED - This is for a service apartment until we find a place. Is this enough for us and how long will this amount last us?
> 
> Furnishing allowance - 12,000 AED - Unless I get a fully furnished unit, this doesn't seem enough. Inputs?
> 
> Auto lease - 28,000 AED per year - What are my options with this budget if I'm looking at getting a mini SUV or a big sedan? I need a car that will fit my family and a maid.
> 
> Appreciate the inputs! Cheers!



Suggest you leave your family behind first and let them come over once you get a permanent accommodation... Decent 2 bedroom apartment would cost you around 55k per annum


----------



## TallyHo

You can get a fully serviced one-bedroom apartment for as low as 6,000 AED a month. So your allowance for temporary living will cover almost four months rent, long enough to cover the probation period (presumably three months).

If you poke around Dubizzle for real estate adverts you may be able to find a landlord willing to accept a short term, 6-month lease on a cheap one bedroom in Al Barsha or Silicon Oasis for 22,000 AED.

Basic car hire (Mitsubishi Lancer/Toyota Yaris) is 2,000 a month, or 24,000 AED for the year. Renting a Civic, Honda, or a SUV will be considerably more expensive. However if you chose to buy you can get new Pajero on a 3-5 year loan for 2,000 a month. It's up to you to decide if you want to assume the responsibilities of having a car loan in the UAE.



markmauricio said:


> I just recently received my package and I have a few concerns on the allowances. I'd like to get your inputs on this so I'll know if I still need to negotiate for it or not. I'm moving with my wife and 8 month old son by the way.
> 
> Temporary living - 22,200 AED - This is for a service apartment until we find a place. Is this enough for us and how long will this amount last us?
> 
> Furnishing allowance - 12,000 AED - Unless I get a fully furnished unit, this doesn't seem enough. Inputs?
> 
> Auto lease - 28,000 AED per year - What are my options with this budget if I'm looking at getting a mini SUV or a big sedan? I need a car that will fit my family and a maid.
> 
> Appreciate the inputs! Cheers!


----------



## Anise

*Salary in Dubai*



dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


Hi 
With reference to your question, I would like to share a resource that I personally found quiet useful while looking at my offer letter. 
Since moving from a different place, in my case Muscat, I wanted to find the average salary levels in Duabi for a position I was being offered. Since I cannot post a link try searching for Salaries by Bayt . com on Google. It is a useful resource.


----------



## Stephan01

hi Everyone,

I am moving to Dubai to live with my partner on the 30th November and have been looking for jobs in Dubai for a while but so far have not found anything suitable or maybe I am setting unreasonable expectations.

I am a part Qualified CIMA accountant (CIMA diploma in management accounting) and have a BSc in Mathematics with economics and 2.5 years accounting experience (1 year in banking). Also speak fluent German (Don't know if that would be of benefit)

Does anyone know what Kind of salary or package I should be able to expect or aim for?

Any advice would be hugely appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Pierre813

*Salary/Package question*



dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


Hi Everyone,

I am being considered for a Principle Technician position in Dubai working on C-17(airplanes) and the only thing that has been confirmed was my Salary which is 25,000 AED per month. Is that a decent salary? I also so know that answer is depending on a bunch of other factors but I just wanted to know if that is a generally good salary to survive on. Is there anything else I should be expecting or should be offered? Any comments or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Neat_stuff

*Moving to Dubai next month*

Hey,

This is a little late considering that I have already signed the contract!

Moving to Dubai next month, I have been offered AED646k in total. They have not broken it down as an allowance or salary, I am free to spend as I wish.

Also been given AED11k for club membership, and health is paid for by the firm, AXA I think. 

I am also entitled to a performance bonus.

I have three years experience in London, I am a banker. 

First, is the salary ok? and will I be able to live a comfortable life? I would envisage going out at least twice a month for a big night, and maybe 2 nice meals as well.

I want a decent car as well, and a two bed house or apartment.

With all of that included, could I save some money and live a good life?

Oh and I am single as well so no dependants. 

Thanks in advance for your views.


----------



## sdh080

Neat_stuff said:


> Hey,
> 
> This is a little late considering that I have already signed the contract!
> 
> Moving to Dubai next month, I have been offered AED646k in total. They have not broken it down as an allowance or salary, I am free to spend as I wish.
> 
> Also been given AED11k for club membership, and health is paid for by the firm, AXA I think.
> 
> I am also entitled to a performance bonus.
> 
> I have three years experience in London, I am a banker.
> 
> First, is the salary ok? and will I be able to live a comfortable life? I would envisage going out at least twice a month for a big night, and maybe 2 nice meals as well.
> 
> I want a decent car as well, and a two bed house or apartment.
> 
> With all of that included, could I save some money and live a good life?
> 
> Oh and I am single as well so no dependants.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your views.


They are paying you too much.


----------



## Neat_stuff

sdh080 said:


> They are paying you too much.


Lol, no one ever thinks they are being paid too much! 

So I take it I should be ok on that salary?


----------



## pamela0810

I think it is safe to assume that you are being paid AED 646K per year which if you divide per month will give you approximately 53,800K a month.

Considering the fact that you're single with no dependents, yes that is a very good salary with which you can live a comfortable life, nice house, nice car, etc and save at the end of the month.

If you're good looking, pm me your number 

(that's a joke btw before anyone pounces on me )


----------



## Felixtoo2

Decent package, but I just couldn`t take the pay cut!

You`ll be fine on that, a couple of nice cars 4 or 5 holidays a year and plenty of good nights out in Dubai.


----------



## wjwat1

Hi all, thanks so far for all the information provided, it has been very helpful with deciding whether to take the leap.

So I have gotten an offer, I am going to take it but would like to know how it stacks up.

Offer (annual):
-Relocation costs for me and my wife
-A month in a furnished house 
-Flights over for us both
-390k AED (with potential for bonus)
-Health and life insurance
-Parking

My wife is going to look for work also, but could this support us both if she can't find anything? We are looking at living in a 2 bed villa in somewhere like the springs (because we will be bringing our 2 little dogs and would like to have a bit more space and possibly a yard) with at least one car. We are not big drinkers, but would like to be able to eat out now and again.

I am hoping that we can get by on my salary alone and then any cash she gets is a bonus that we can save/use for holidays.

I am a junior lawyer.

Thanks.


----------



## Neat_stuff

pamela0810 said:


> I think it is safe to assume that you are being paid AED 646K per year which if you divide per month will give you approximately 53,800K a month.
> 
> Considering the fact that you're single with no dependents, yes that is a very good salary with which you can live a comfortable life, nice house, nice car, etc and save at the end of the month.
> 
> If you're good looking, pm me your number
> 
> (that's a joke btw before anyone pounces on me )


Thanks for the info pamela


----------



## Neat_stuff

Felixtoo2 said:


> Decent package, but I just couldn`t take the pay cut!
> 
> You`ll be fine on that, a couple of nice cars 4 or 5 holidays a year and plenty of good nights out in Dubai.


Thanks Felix!


----------



## wazza2222

*Just another banker?*

If you can't sort out the Dubai banking situation within one year, don't bother coming over! there is a revolution coming which will see you lot up against the wall first (along with all of the HR people) 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/92182-banks-dubai-who-good-who-bad.html

You will probably need at least 2000AED a month to pay for 8 personal security guards if you are going to work for the DIB... I'll be looking for ya!

:boxing::boxing::boxing:




Neat_stuff said:


> Hey,
> 
> This is a little late considering that I have already signed the contract!
> 
> Moving to Dubai next month, I have been offered AED646k in total. They have not broken it down as an allowance or salary, I am free to spend as I wish.
> 
> Also been given AED11k for club membership, and health is paid for by the firm, AXA I think.
> 
> I am also entitled to a performance bonus.
> 
> I have three years experience in London, I am a banker.
> 
> First, is the salary ok? and will I be able to live a comfortable life? I would envisage going out at least twice a month for a big night, and maybe 2 nice meals as well.
> 
> I want a decent car as well, and a two bed house or apartment.
> 
> With all of that included, could I save some money and live a good life?
> 
> Oh and I am single as well so no dependants.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your views.


----------



## Neat_stuff

wazza2222 said:


> If you can't sort out the Dubai banking situation within one year, don't bother coming over! there is a revolution coming which will see you lot up against the wall first (along with all of the HR people)
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/92182-banks-dubai-who-good-who-bad.html
> 
> You will probably need at least 2000AED a month to pay for 8 personal security guards if you are going to work for the DIB... I'll be looking for ya!
> 
> :boxing::boxing::boxing:


Helpful advice, I'm sure I can spare the AED2000!


----------



## bodget

Someones a bit upset


----------



## wazza2222

*ha ha*



bodget said:


> Someones a bit upset


I should have prefaced the post with:

WARNING! the following is facetious Australasian humour, any Dubai or UAE federal law enforcement officers reading or monitoring this site are advised that this is in no way a serious threat against the health of any Banker


----------



## Ben_130

After a fair few months of job searching I have my first offer! 

It is with AECOM in Abu Dhabi as a GIS Specialist (Geographic Information Systems). I have about five years experience. Two and a half years before University and two and half after graduating. I have a Bsc in GIS and I'm 25.

The offer is;

Base salary: 10,800
Allowances: 7,200

Total salary: 18,000AED per month.

3,000 relocation fees, health insurance and 22 days leave.

It will be almost double what I am earning now after tax although I don't think I get paid anywhere near enough here at the moment. Even so I would say the offer is a good 30% greater than what I think I should be getting paid now!

I am a little disappointed about the amount of leave but it's not the end of the world. 

I know accommodation is not cheap but the other half who is a teacher is planning on coming next summer so hopefully she will get free accommodation or an allowance which will help.

I think it is good enough, just wanted a second opinion! 

Cheers,
Ben.


----------



## wjwat1

wjwat1 said:


> Hi all, thanks so far for all the information provided, it has been very helpful with deciding whether to take the leap.
> 
> So I have gotten an offer, I am going to take it but would like to know how it stacks up.
> 
> Offer (annual):
> -Relocation costs for me and my wife
> -A month in a furnished house
> -Flights over for us both
> -390k AED (with potential for bonus)
> -Health and life insurance
> -Parking
> 
> My wife is going to look for work also, but could this support us both if she can't find anything? We are looking at living in a 2 bed villa in somewhere like the springs (because we will be bringing our 2 little dogs and would like to have a bit more space and possibly a yard) with at least one car. We are not big drinkers, but would like to be able to eat out now and again.
> 
> I am hoping that we can get by on my salary alone and then any cash she gets is a bonus that we can save/use for holidays.
> 
> I am a junior lawyer.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi all, any advice on the above? Would really appreciate it! I am meant to start in a few weeks so need to know if it is okay.


----------



## dizzyizzy

wjwat1 said:


> Hi all, thanks so far for all the information provided, it has been very helpful with deciding whether to take the leap.
> 
> So I have gotten an offer, I am going to take it but would like to know how it stacks up.
> 
> Offer (annual):
> -Relocation costs for me and my wife
> -A month in a furnished house
> -Flights over for us both
> -390k AED (with potential for bonus)
> -Health and life insurance
> -Parking
> 
> My wife is going to look for work also, but could this support us both if she can't find anything? We are looking at living in a 2 bed villa in somewhere like the springs (because we will be bringing our 2 little dogs and would like to have a bit more space and possibly a yard) with at least one car. We are not big drinkers, but would like to be able to eat out now and again.
> 
> I am hoping that we can get by on my salary alone and then any cash she gets is a bonus that we can save/use for holidays.
> 
> I am a junior lawyer.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi

Yes this is a good package and you will be able to afford the things you mention and save at the end of the month unless you guys go on a shopping spree every weekend  even better if your wife finds a job too. Congratulations!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Ben_130 said:


> After a fair few months of job searching I have my first offer!
> 
> It is with AECOM in Abu Dhabi as a GIS Specialist (Geographic Information Systems). I have about five years experience. Two and a half years before University and two and half after graduating. I have a Bsc in GIS and I'm 25.
> 
> The offer is;
> 
> Base salary: 10,800
> Allowances: 7,200
> 
> Total salary: 18,000AED per month.
> 
> 3,000 relocation fees, health insurance and 22 days leave.
> 
> It will be almost double what I am earning now after tax although I don't think I get paid anywhere near enough here at the moment. Even so I would say the offer is a good 30% greater than what I think I should be getting paid now!
> 
> I am a little disappointed about the amount of leave but it's not the end of the world.
> 
> I know accommodation is not cheap but the other half who is a teacher is planning on coming next summer so hopefully she will get free accommodation or an allowance which will help.
> 
> I think it is good enough, just wanted a second opinion!
> 
> Cheers,
> Ben.


Hi Ben

That's a decent package and even better if your other half can score free accommodation 

In case you are not married, be aware that is illegal for unmarried couples to live together.


----------



## wjwat1

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes this is a good package and you will be able to afford the things you mention and save at the end of the month unless you guys go on a shopping spree every weekend  even better if your wife finds a job too. Congratulations!


Thanks very much! I hope I didn't come accross as pushy by bumping it but was dying to know.


----------



## hoofer

*Construction /Civil Engineering Positions*

Hello all


I am thinking of moving to Abu Dhabi or Dubai and was wondering does anyone know of what the construcution sector jobs are like out there at the moment and in particular the civils sector.I am a Civil Engineering Inspector/Construction Manager with over 12 years experience.Does anyone know any good recruitment agencies that would secure a position and what type of salary and conditions would there be on offer.Is it better to contact Construction companies and consultancies directly or go through recruitment agencies.Is their anyone on here that currently works in construction in UAE that could give me some advice or does anybody on here know anybody working in Civil engineering that I could email for advice? I sincerely appreciate any replies on this

Thanks in advance

Pj


----------



## bodget

*jobsindubai*

the jobs in dubai employment portal are asking for a fee up front.ow good are they? are they legit?


----------



## dizzyizzy

bodget said:


> the jobs in dubai employment portal are asking for a fee up front.ow good are they? are they legit?


nope they are a bunch of crooks


----------



## bodget

thanks


----------



## Ben_130

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> That's a decent package and even better if your other half can score free accommodation
> 
> In case you are not married, be aware that is illegal for unmarried couples to live together.


Thanks for the advice. Yes we will be getting married before she comes over next summer. As I'll be by myself and will have to pay rent for a year I just need to decide if I will pay more and live in AD or take the cheaper option of living in Dubai and doing the driving everyday until next summer when hopefully the other half arrives (assuming she gets a job in AD that is!)


----------



## wazza2222

*Erk*



Ben_130 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Yes we will be getting married before she comes over next summer. As I'll be by myself and will have to pay rent for a year I just need to decide if I will pay more and live in AD or take the cheaper option of living in Dubai and doing the driving everyday until next summer when hopefully the other half arrives (assuming she gets a job in AD that is!)


Dude, if you are on good money, live in AD, the 'commute' is a big scary beast  and a year of it will kill you (possibly literally! Having seen the UAE fog for the first few times now, the commute could realistically be likened to Russian Roulette with cars)

Wazza (lives in Dubai, works in Al Taweela)


----------



## LollyMonster

Hello.. Everyone... Im reading over a number of threads and it has got me thinking.. 

I have recently moved here from New Zealand.. I got offered a Head Teacher (two rooms) Nursery position. I have a Bachelors degree and four nearly 5 years experience in childcare.. I have a package contract.. 7000 dirhams a month.. my shared fully furnished apartment is allready paid for so at the end of the month I have all the 7000.. 

My visa expenses here are being paid for although I dont have medical/life insurance.. nothing like this.. Now im thinking this cant be good? 

Any ideas?


----------



## Bentan

*Moving to UAE*

Hi, I have an offer to move from KL to Dubai for USD 7.5k (tax free) and will be moving with my wife if we decide to go. Anyone can advise whether this salary is enough for a small family? We are not spenders or party animals. We just wanna live comfortably with decent life quality. My wife will find some job opportunity there too. We are also planning to have our first child there. 

Anyone can advise whether it's worth the move?


----------



## dizzyizzy

LollyMonster said:


> Hello.. Everyone... Im reading over a number of threads and it has got me thinking..
> 
> I have recently moved here from New Zealand.. I got offered a Head Teacher (two rooms) Nursery position. I have a Bachelors degree and four nearly 5 years experience in childcare.. I have a package contract.. 7000 dirhams a month.. my shared fully furnished apartment is allready paid for so at the end of the month I have all the 7000..
> 
> My visa expenses here are being paid for although I dont have medical/life insurance.. nothing like this.. Now im thinking this cant be good?
> 
> Any ideas?


Yes is quite low, teachers positions should be a minimum of 10K aed per month and medical insurance on top of your accomodation.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Bentan said:


> Hi, I have an offer to move from KL to Dubai for USD 7.5k (tax free) and will be moving with my wife if we decide to go. Anyone can advise whether this salary is enough for a small family? We are not spenders or party animals. We just wanna live comfortably with decent life quality. My wife will find some job opportunity there too. We are also planning to have our first child there.
> 
> Anyone can advise whether it's worth the move?


That's almost $28K aed per month so yes, you can live quite nicely on that. Not sure if the salary is fair or not though as you don't mention for what position this is, industry, years of experience, etc. Ask for medical insurance and flights on top of that.


----------



## Bentan

Thanks dizzyizzy for your frank opinion. Yes, I will need to enquire about medical & flights. And perhaps transportation and housing too. Do u know how much is the monthly rent of a fully-furnished apartment in case they dont provide me with one.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Bentan said:


> Thanks dizzyizzy for your frank opinion. Yes, I will need to enquire about medical & flights. And perhaps transportation and housing too. Do u know how much is the monthly rent of a fully-furnished apartment in case they dont provide me with one.


Furnished is not too common to be honest, but check Dubizzle to see what you can find. It will depend on what area are you looking at and size of the flat. Do you have a specific area in mind, maybe something close to work , etc? And yes, try to get as many allowances as you can  i.e. transportation, utilities, etc.


----------



## Bentan

Thanks again and will try to negotiate for more benefits...keep in touch. At least I'm comforted that the amount I'm getting will enable me to live quite comfortably...


----------



## averroes

Hello all,

I have been interviewed by several companies in Dubai over the phone who are very interested in hiring me, and will conduct with them interviews in person, soon. I was wondering what is the expected salary/package for someone with five years of experience (3 of which during school, in a relevant field), US citizenship (but educated abroad), three languages and is specialized in social media, writing and marketing. I am 25 years old. The titles are primarily Social Media/PR Manager - and the companies vary from very successful dot coms to boutique and recently established branches of international communication/PR agencies. I was told I should ask for 22,000AED monthly minimum. What benefits should I negotiate as well, besides healthcare/dental and life insurance?

Cheers,


----------



## nikki81

*Searching a good job*

I am currently in Dubai and I find a job though midslist dot com.

Basic Salary: 12k
House allowance
and transportation.

Is this a good package ?

Thanks


----------



## Samaurai

*How would this package sound?*

Hi all, I am offered a package in a multinational firm as follows and relocating with my wife and my little girl. This is my fist time to receive an expat package:

Basic Salary 3000 USD
+ housing allowance
+ School allowance for 1 kid
+ Medical insurance me and family
+ car & paid cellphone

Would this package sound appealing? We are still negotiating so would I ask for higher salary? how much should i start with?

ALSO, we are not settled yet on the allowance values. Can you help me with:
1. how much should it be for a decent 2 bedroom near Silicon Oasis?
2. how much should i ask for school allowance, British curriculum?

Thanks all in advance .... I am glad i found this forum.


----------



## Cruiser20

Welcome Samurai, looking forward to greet you in Dubai . With a family, this package seems to be on the lower side. Since you are getting house allowance and it also depends how much is it. 

I am not sure about Silicon Oasis but for a 2 bedroom you need atleast 3500-4000 AED at some reasonble areas like Discovery Gardens, Barsha, JLT. Monthly grocery wouldnt exceed than 1500 AED but with a little girl it would be certainly on the upper side. Including utilties you can keep it upto 2000 AED.

Medical insurance is somehow a standard and you should not consider it as an extra benefit. Yes, school and car allowance are something which not everybody gets. I think you should negotiate upto 5000 with all these benefits, what about annual ticket?


----------



## wissam_m

Hi all, I am the following package in a multinational firm :

Basic Salary per month 7700 USD 
+ paid cellphone
+ medical expenses
+ relocation expenses
+ 8000USD Bonus par year

I have 5 years experince as IT Consultant in France in leadin IT consultancy firm and i will be joining a smaller one in Dubai

Is this package alright to start with ? should i negotiate for housing allowance (+500 or +1000)

Thanks for your replies


----------



## rebeccatess

nikki81 said:


> I am currently in Dubai and I find a job though midslist dot com.
> 
> Basic Salary: 12k
> House allowance
> and transportation.
> 
> Is this a good package ?
> 
> Thanks


You have to ask where is the housing (middle of desert in a camp/ villa on Palm?), will you be sharing? if it's an allowance, how much?

Transportation-is it a bus journey for 2 hours to take you to your accomodation or will you be given a car, salik and petrol. 

Employers try and get away with murder by being very ambiguous and catching you out. Make sure you get everything in writing!


----------



## wazza2222

*What?*



nikki81 said:


> I am currently in Dubai and I find a job though midslist dot com.
> 
> Basic Salary: 12k
> House allowance
> and transportation.
> 
> Is this a good package ?
> 
> Thanks


If you are a South East Asian going for a job as a receptionist it's an awesome package. If you are British and want a similar lifestyle to that which you have become accustomed... I wouldn't get out of bed (let alone leave my home country) for that package (or is it 12K Stirling/US/Euros?) Where's the medical coverage? What about flights home annual/bi-ennial/never? Uniform/clothing allowance? Phone? 

All these questions and so little information...


----------



## wissam_m

*Help plz *

Hello  can anyone plz help me out with this offer, i really need some feedback because i need to take a decisions by Friday

I am curretly in France (French citizen) and current salary is 3500Euros after taxes, the offer looks fine to me but i am wondering if i can negociate better

"Hi all, I am the following package in a multinational firm :

Basic Salary per month 7700 USD 
+ paid cellphone
+ medical expenses
+ relocation expenses
+ 8000USD Bonus par year

I have 5 years experince as IT Consultant in France in leadin IT consultancy firm and i will be joining a smaller one in Dubai

Is this package alright to start with ? should i negotiate for housing allowance (+500 or +1000)"

Thanks for your replies


----------



## Artrat

wissam_m said:


> Hello  can anyone plz help me out with this offer, i really need some feedback because i need to take a decisions by Friday
> 
> I am curretly in France (French citizen) and current salary is 3500Euros after taxes, the offer looks fine to me but i am wondering if i can negociate better
> 
> "Hi all, I am the following package in a multinational firm :
> 
> Basic Salary per month 7700 USD
> + paid cellphone
> + medical expenses
> + relocation expenses
> + 8000USD Bonus par year
> 
> I have 5 years experince as IT Consultant in France in leadin IT consultancy firm and i will be joining a smaller one in Dubai
> 
> Is this package alright to start with ? should i negotiate for housing allowance (+500 or +1000)"
> 
> Thanks for your replies


If you do not have children this package should be fine, you will be able to afford a decent 1 bedroom apt in a good area, drive a mid-range sedan and still have some left over for travel and entertainment. 

It is not my industry but it looks like a pretty good offer for an IT consultant. If you think you can negotiate for more though there is no harm in trying .


----------



## redtour_99

Apologies if this is the wrong thread to post however can anyone advise what kind of salary I could expect for the following:

RIBA Qualified Architect with 4 years industry experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alanbrown

Hi all could you also please suggest whats the average salary for Social Media Specialists in Dubai and UAE generally?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## alanbrown

Hi all could you also please suggest whats the average salary for Social Media Specialists in Dubai and UAE generally?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zaklaclasse

wissam_m said:


> Hello  can anyone plz help me out with this offer, i really need some feedback because i need to take a decisions by Friday
> 
> I am curretly in France (French citizen) and current salary is 3500Euros after taxes, the offer looks fine to me but i am wondering if i can negociate better
> 
> "Hi all, I am the following package in a multinational firm :
> 
> Basic Salary per month 7700 USD
> + paid cellphone
> + medical expenses
> + relocation expenses
> + 8000USD Bonus par year
> 
> I have 5 years experince as IT Consultant in France in leadin IT consultancy firm and i will be joining a smaller one in Dubai
> 
> Is this package alright to start with ? should i negotiate for housing allowance (+500 or +1000)"
> 
> Thanks for your replies



Hello I am french also.Don't you have any housing allowance?


----------



## ebotix

Hello y'all,

I am currently trying to find a well paying business development job in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. I know that the UAE is a very competitive job market right now; unfortunately I am still Stateside and cannot network with people face 2 face. 

What I need are tips to make myself more competitive in the market over there. I have limited my sectors to energy, legal, and engineering but I cannot get in front of these companies.

Also (very American question), I have been conducting a lot of research on Abu Dhabi and Dubai. I have yet to find any mention of people driving or selling large or mid-size pickup trucks. Like the Avalanche, Titan, Tundra, or Ram trucks. Are they available in the UAE?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mike15

Hi everybody,

i got an offer for a job in UAE(AD) as Operations Coordinator and i would like to know what a fair salary would be for this position. I'm 30 years old, have over 5 years experience as a Police Officer and Manager(my own company) and i have graduated University - Law School, my basic profession being Legal Adviser, i am not sure if this counts as it's a different legal system than Europe! Also i speak French and English fluently! Thank you for your support!


----------



## mike15

sorry for the double post...


----------



## alabatusa

ebotix said:


> Hello y'all,
> 
> I am currently trying to find a well paying business development job in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. I know that the UAE is a very competitive job market right now; unfortunately I am still Stateside and cannot network with people face 2 face.
> 
> What I need are tips to make myself more competitive in the market over there. I have limited my sectors to energy, legal, and engineering but I cannot get in front of these companies.
> 
> Also (very American question), I have been conducting a lot of research on Abu Dhabi and Dubai. I have yet to find any mention of people driving or selling large or mid-size pickup trucks. Like the Avalanche, Titan, Tundra, or Ram trucks. Are they available in the UAE?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


There are a tone off pick up trucks here mate.
Search it up on Dubizzle.com


----------



## IK5

Hows AED18k/mo salary means for a single expat, having office in TECOM?

Folks please share your views


----------



## alabatusa

IK5 said:


> Hows AED18k/mo salary means for a single expat, having office in TECOM?
> 
> Folks please share your views


You'll be fine, depending on the accomodation you buy!
should be able to live comfortably and save a lil, esp if your from pakistan


----------



## IK5

alabatusa said:


> You'll be fine, depending on the accomodation you buy!
> should be able to live comfortably and save a lil, esp if your from pakistan


I would prefer to reside near to office (i.e. TECOM), until i get the driving license. And for shorter term, i am seeking a apartment sharing with some mate, as i just need a single room mainly for now. But it seems difficult to find a person whom one can share an apartment, isnt it?

alabatusa: Thanks for reply


----------



## alabatusa

IK5 said:


> I would prefer to reside near to office (i.e. TECOM), until i get the driving license. And for shorter term, i am seeking a apartment sharing with some mate, as i just need a single room mainly for now. But it seems difficult to find a person whom one can share an apartment, isnt it?
> 
> alabatusa: Thanks for reply


Not really, just check on dubizzle under rooms for rent.
You'll find plenty!
Im also Paki.


----------



## wazza2222

IK5 said:


> I would prefer to reside near to office (i.e. TECOM),


I'm in TECOM
I'm leaving TECOM
TECOM=Dust and noise

Meanwhile on the plus side, rockin good access to the SZR!
Walking distance to the Belgian bar and the Media Rotana (bit of a stagger home from Byblos tho...)

Funny thing is, it's not a hell of a lot cheaper than the Marina:confused2:


----------



## Felixtoo2

Hardly funny, the reason its cheaper is that you are nowhere near the Marina LOL!! See you at BBC tonight!


----------



## quattro

Hi all,

Does anyone what the average a car salesman should be getting paid in Dubai?
I know it's releative to how good you are but just an bit of guidance would be useful.

I presume it is the same as UK, salary plus commission plus bonus. Any information would be useful.

Thanks.


----------



## HamishUK

ebotix said:


> Hello y'all,
> 
> I am currently trying to find a well paying business development job in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. I know that the UAE is a very competitive job market right now; unfortunately I am still Stateside and cannot network with people face 2 face.
> 
> What I need are tips to make myself more competitive in the market over there. I have limited my sectors to energy, legal, and engineering but I cannot get in front of these companies.
> 
> Also (very American question), I have been conducting a lot of research on Abu Dhabi and Dubai. I have yet to find any mention of people driving or selling large or mid-size pickup trucks. Like the Avalanche, Titan, Tundra, or Ram trucks. Are they available in the UAE?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Lots of all the cars you mention around here, lots of Duallies too. Also plenty of SUVs; Escalades, Tahoes, Trailblazers, Durangos etc. They love the american cars here! Have a look on Dubizzle


----------



## Chancer

Hi there, considering a move to Dubai.

Offer is 36'000 AED per month. I'd have to pay everything apart from helathcare out of this however. Single with no dependands. Thinking about 10k a month on rent for a nice Marina apartment. So 26k a month left for everything else. Utilities, car, food, nights out, etc. Sound ok ??


----------



## quattro

Should be able to live nicely for 36k DHS. You could get a nice villa out of the city for 8k per month and you could maybe get something with it's own pool for that. 10k DHS there are some rather large 3 bed villas which is a little OTT, you'd probably want 2 bed?

Depends on what sort of car you're after too I guess!
I find eating out is pretty cheap compared to the UK, although it does depend where you go, I guess like anywhere in the world really..

When you thinking of moving?


----------



## dahlia8916

*Salary Package query*

Hi I'm re negotiating after being on secondment from the UK and wondered if accommodation and car allowance was the norm as part of a package? Any info would be welcome thanks in advance


----------



## Chancer

quattro said:


> Should be able to live nicely for 36k DHS. You could get a nice villa out of the city for 8k per month and you could maybe get something with it's own pool for that. 10k DHS there are some rather large 3 bed villas which is a little OTT, you'd probably want 2 bed?
> 
> Depends on what sort of car you're after too I guess!
> I find eating out is pretty cheap compared to the UK, although it does depend where you go, I guess like anywhere in the world really..
> 
> When you thinking of moving?



Not sure if it's even on yet. Just trying to suss out if the financials add up. Prob the start of the year if it comes off.


----------



## quattro

Well I hope your calculations add up to the move being feasible. Have you spent much time out there before?

I'm moving in December. Been thinking about it for ages, and been going for holidays for the last few years, now comes the real test I guess.

Some people really don't seem to get on with the way of life out there at all, but I seem to do okay so far...

Good luck.


----------



## johnty

Hi all, I've been offered a senior nurse post in Abu Dhabi. Not sure if offer is in line with other posts similar. Also any advice on corniche towers is it suitable for family life as have a 6 year old. Any advice appreciated ie living conditions and schooling for the little one. Currently living in Manchester UK. dont want to make a wrong move. Ta.

Salary:aed 13000 a month
Accommodation:free single status for three months while in probationary period with accommodation later for wife and child aged 6 thereafter with allowance of aed 120000 annual. Possibly to move to corniche towers?
30 days leave
Aed 500 transport monthly
Water and electric aed 400
Flight for employee
School fees 15000 one off fee.

Any advice welcomed.

johnty


----------



## Dizzylizzy11

Hi, hubby in the middle of negotiating package for large international company out in Abu dhabi, package so far is:
Salary 30000 AED month with possible 8000 - 12000 ontop towards accommodation and schooling
Making monthly salary 38000 - 42000
Healthcare including dental
Car allowance ( he will be car sharing)
Annual return flight for family
Full shipping cost of furniture
1st months accommodation in hotel

We have 2 kids, both needing schooling one 12 one 3 and would be looking to rent a 3 bed villa. Do you think this offer is sufficient for us to live out in Dubai. Any help gratefully received. Thanks

Gina


----------



## johnty

Dizzylizzy11 said:


> Hi, hubby in the middle of negotiating package for large international company out in Abu dhabi, package so far is:
> Salary 30000 AED month with possible 8000 - 12000 ontop towards accommodation and schooling
> Making monthly salary 38000 - 42000
> Healthcare including dental
> Car allowance ( he will be car sharing)
> Annual return flight for family
> Full shipping cost of furniture
> 1st months accommodation in hotel
> 
> We have 2 kids, both needing schooling one 12 one 3 and would be looking to rent a 3 bed villa. Do you think this offer is sufficient for us to live out in Dubai. Any help gratefully received. Thanks
> 
> Gina


Sounds like a very good offer compered to what I have been offered. School fees work out at approx 14,150 Dirhams a term and a one off fee 9,200 dirhams per child. This is the cheapest British school that we can see appears to be the British School Al Khubairat. Were looking to go out early part of next year. Were leaving Manchester to experience the Middle East as a family. I wish you all the best and good luck. 

Johnty


----------



## Dizzylizzy11

Looks ok on paper johnty, lots to get ur head around though isn't it. Hope everything works out for you and your family

Gina


----------



## la luna

Hi...I am wondering if this salary offer is correct or.... I am spec. doctor and I have a job offer that goes like this:
- 18000 Drh with no accommodation or
- 15000 Dhr + accommodation
Other benefits: insurance,air ticket are included
Looks like single contract,even we are family of 3(my husband and my 12 year old son).Should I accept or not? Please any advise is welcome...


----------



## Gill El Badry

Hi Guys

I hope that you can help. I've been a nurse for the past 14 years and recently completed my midwifery degree and have been working as a midwife for the past year. Can anyone tell me what sort of package to expect and which hospitals are the best to apply too?
Also is it best to go through an agency in the UK or go th the hospital directly?

Thanks for reading and I hope someone can help
Gill


----------



## la luna

la luna said:


> Hi...I am wondering if this salary offer is correct or.... I am spec. doctor and I have a job offer that goes like this:
> - 18000 Drh with no accommodation or
> - 15000 Dhr + accommodation
> Other benefits: insurance,air ticket are included
> Looks like single contract,even we are family of 3(my husband and my 12 year old son).Should I accept or not? Please any advise is welcome...


 Uff...After searching for several days I found that this to low.Please some advises are really welcome.


----------



## Artrat

la luna said:


> Uff...After searching for several days I found that this to low.Please some advises are really welcome.


For a family of three this is not enough. And if the company is offering accomodation, you need to find out exactly what they will provide: where? incl utilities? how many rooms?

You also need to budget 30-60k annually for your son's schooling. 

Try giving them a counter offer, the worst they can do is say no. Try and get them to cover at least some of the schooling and get details of exactly what accomodation is provided. I don't know what the going rate is for doctors these days, so figure out what you NEED to live reasonably well, and then ask for a bit more . It all depends what you are used to but 25-30k with schooling provided should provide a reasonable lifestyle.


----------



## la luna

Artrat said:


> For a family of three this is not enough. And if the company is offering accomodation, you need to find out exactly what they will provide: where? incl utilities? how many rooms?
> 
> You also need to budget 30-60k annually for your son's schooling.
> 
> Try giving them a counter offer, the worst they can do is say no. Try and get them to cover at least some of the schooling and get details of exactly what accomodation is provided. I don't know what the going rate is for doctors these days, so figure out what you NEED to live reasonably well, and then ask for a bit more . It all depends what you are used to but 25-30k with schooling provided should provide a reasonable lifestyle.


Artrat thaks a lot for advice. But I already did the counter offer but with no resalts.The salary is same,and about accommodationne bedroom apartment with utilities incl. in the city next to the hospital.I will try my best once again about school fee.:boxing:


----------



## Artrat

la luna said:


> Artrat thaks a lot for advice. But I already did the counter offer but with no resalts.The salary is same,and about accommodationne bedroom apartment with utilities incl. in the city next to the hospital.I will try my best once again about school fee.:boxing:


You can do ok on 15k, as long as the apartment is decent, and particularly if your husband is working as well; many people do make do with much less. It does seem pretty low for a doctor though . 

But I want to stress again, if you want your son to go to a decent school, it will cost a LOT of money.


----------



## Athina

*Guidance Needed Urgently*

Dear All Good Morning

I have been offered a job in the Dubai as follows:

- Total monthly package is AED 23,200.
- Private medical insurance
- Life assurance
- END Of Service (Gratuity)
- Annual leave of 35 calendar and 15 days sick leave, 
- Relocation assistance (joining ticket, 1 month accommodation & transportation of personal effects) and 
- Performance based bonus ( based on individual and company performance).

I am presently working in Greece with a net salary of about 4500 Euros per month. Is this a good offer? I know nothing about the living expenses in dubai. I calculate 1500 Euros per month for rent and housing expenses. We are a family of three and my daughter has to go to the university the next year.

Thank you very much for your prompt guidance


----------



## Athina

*Nobody???*



Athina said:


> Dear All Good Morning
> 
> I have been offered a job in the Dubai as follows:
> 
> - Total monthly package is AED 23,200.
> - Private medical insurance
> - Life assurance
> - END Of Service (Gratuity)
> - Annual leave of 35 calendar and 15 days sick leave,
> - Relocation assistance (joining ticket, 1 month accommodation & transportation of personal effects) and
> - Performance based bonus ( based on individual and company performance).
> 
> I am presently working in Greece with a net salary of about 4500 Euros per month. Is this a good offer? I know nothing about the living expenses in dubai. I calculate 1500 Euros per month for rent and housing expenses. We are a family of three and my daughter has to go to the university the next year.
> 
> Thank you very much for your prompt guidance


There is Nobody here??


----------



## Felixtoo2

You are planning to leave your home country and uproot your family for an extra 300 Euro per month? OK there is no tax here but there are a lot of expenses which make up for a large part of the tax saving.


----------



## Athina

Thank you Felixtoo..It is not so simple as it sounds. Living in Greece is not the best option at the moment..The future of my child is blur here as the unemployment is quite high and the country runs on the verge of bankruptcy. Presently I am having a good and stable job, but what about the future? The companies escape from Greece one after the other. All I want to know is if this package is considered adequate/high and if this will allow to have a good level of living my family and I

Thank you very much for your understanding


----------



## jinglebelle

*Salary Offer*

Hello, newbie here. 

I recently received an offer for a brand director position in a small marketing firm (Sharjah). I have 15 years' experience. 

Salary: 18,000 / p.m.
Perks: 1 BHK apartment or 25,000 for rent
Annual leave: 30 days per year + ticket home 
Full medical

I am single and plan to live in Sharjah. Don't need a car, either. Generally speaking, and notwithstanding the usual "depends on how you spend your free time and money" arguments, is this considered OK?

cheers,
Jinglebelle


----------



## Jynxgirl

jinglebelle said:


> Hello, newbie here.
> 
> I recently received an offer for a brand director position in a small marketing firm (Sharjah). I have 15 years' experience.
> 
> Salary: 18,000 / p.m.
> Perks: 1 BHK apartment or 25,000 for rent
> Annual leave: 30 days per year + ticket home
> Full medical
> 
> I am single and plan to live in Sharjah. Don't need a car, either. Generally speaking, and notwithstanding the usual "depends on how you spend your free time and money" arguments, is this considered OK?
> 
> cheers,
> Jinglebelle


Can't see being in sharjah with out a vehicle... Otherwise ok.


----------



## Kevinbl

*Dubai Living*

Looking for some advice on living in Dubai, i have a tentative offer for work in Dubai working in the rail industry as an engineer. I have not yet been offered anything but would be asking for around 45,000 AED per month (i have 30 years+ experience in the field i would be employed). In your opinion would a mid to senior level engineer be entitled to a living allowance as well? In another post i saw 210,000 being mentioned as a housing allowance. I have no idea what it would cost to live there and would appreciate any advice.


----------



## mohammedkr

I have 9 years of experience and got an offer of 21500 aed, i have family with one kid 2 yrs. I am shifing from india to abu dhabi plese let me know is this salary is ok ? To live in abu dhabi


----------



## MrJingles

*Abu Dhabi job offer - please rate package, if you would be so kind*

Hi all,

I have received an offer from an employer in Abu Dhabi. The position is to take charge of and lead / manage the development of a new IT system from the ground up. It involves security / safety and as such there is a high degree of responsibility. I am a UK national, 15 yrs in the business (40 yrs old, no kids), with excellent experience and track record in my field. The offer received is:-

AED 30k basic
AED 10k housing
Flights + medical

How would you rate this package and how would you consider it category-wise, i.e. low/med/high offer? What figures would you attach to each category to help me negotiate further and set my expectations and walk-away level?

I have also read that I should expect anything from 30-50% more to up to 2-3x my old salary in my home country. I'm not sure which set of multipliers are correct and if they are based on taxed / untaxed income. Could someone please clarify?

Finally, the law states that there is an end of service bonus that is paid on leaving for every year of service. Do companies usually deduct this each month from your basic salary so it effectively doesn't cost them anything, or is it a normally proper added-on-at-the-end benefit? I have heard this company does the former and not sure if it's legal to do so.

Thank you!

Phil


----------



## Fletch1969

Very early stages of looking for a role in Dubai. I am based in the UK, with a partner, (probably wouldn't relocate initially, but if the role works out for me hopefully she will as I'm considering being in the region for a few years). No kids, I'm in my early 40s with about 20 years professional experience after a couple of postgraduate degrees and a pretty good background in the industry.

I've seen a couple of mid/senior roles advertised, one of which looks slightly more junior than I currently am, but looks absolutely ideal. No salary is mentioned on either of the roles I've seen so far and I really haven't a clue about my worth in the region. 

Is there a ball park multiplier to apply to a UK package, (London, but not city money) to give an equivalent in Dubai? What would the essentials be when looking at a package? 

Some elements I've seen are;

Educational/school allowances, (not relevant to me, but can a proportion of these be added to a single person's package anyway?)

Return flight home once a year

30 days holiday, (must be working days from what I've read)

Housing allowance (is it usual for the company to pay for rent, or would I? Seems to be some differences of packages). 

Health care (some roles I've seen mention this, others don't).

Sorry, rather a lot of questions..


----------



## Kawasutra

Kevinbl said:


> would be asking for around 45,000 AED per month


Good luck with that, this is not Australia where you have to pay 3$ for a small bottle of coke.

Cheers Mate!


----------



## shourov

*Emirates Grade 8 & 9 salary*

Hi, I am in talks with Emirates and they sent me a Grade 8 benefits information package. But it doesn't include base salary. Do you know the Grade 8 & 9 salary structure at Emirates? Thanks,


----------



## MarkoPolo

Anyone can tell me more about property sales people and property sales jobs in Dubai? Moving soon and I have a few companies lined up to visit but need to have some answers first..

TY


----------



## dizzyizzy

johnty said:


> Hi all, I've been offered a senior nurse post in Abu Dhabi. Not sure if offer is in line with other posts similar. Also any advice on corniche towers is it suitable for family life as have a 6 year old. Any advice appreciated ie living conditions and schooling for the little one. Currently living in Manchester UK. dont want to make a wrong move. Ta.
> 
> Salary:aed 13000 a month
> Accommodation:free single status for three months while in probationary period with accommodation later for wife and child aged 6 thereafter with allowance of aed 120000 annual. Possibly to move to corniche towers?
> 30 days leave
> Aed 500 transport monthly
> Water and electric aed 400
> Flight for employee
> School fees 15000 one off fee.
> 
> Any advice welcomed.
> 
> johnty


Ho Johnty

not sure if you've received a reply yet but you're better off posting this on the UAE forum rather than Dubai since your position is in Abu Dhabi.

I think school fees are definitely very low. Not sure about the rest though.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Fletch1969 said:


> Very early stages of looking for a role in Dubai. I am based in the UK, with a partner, (probably wouldn't relocate initially, but if the role works out for me hopefully she will as I'm considering being in the region for a few years). No kids, I'm in my early 40s with about 20 years professional experience after a couple of postgraduate degrees and a pretty good background in the industry.
> 
> I've seen a couple of mid/senior roles advertised, one of which looks slightly more junior than I currently am, but looks absolutely ideal. No salary is mentioned on either of the roles I've seen so far and I really haven't a clue about my worth in the region.
> 
> Is there a ball park multiplier to apply to a UK package, (London, but not city money) to give an equivalent in Dubai? What would the essentials be when looking at a package?
> 
> Some elements I've seen are;
> 
> Educational/school allowances, (not relevant to me, but can a proportion of these be added to a single person's package anyway?)
> 
> Return flight home once a year
> 
> 30 days holiday, (must be working days from what I've read)
> 
> Housing allowance (is it usual for the company to pay for rent, or would I? Seems to be some differences of packages).
> 
> Health care (some roles I've seen mention this, others don't).
> 
> Sorry, rather a lot of questions..


you wont get school fees unless you have kids, obviously. You could however ask them to state that you will receive these (and how much) once you have school aged children. 

There is no multiplier or ball park figure. Read on this thread to find out how much others are being offered and use that as a base for negotiation.

The rest of the benefits you mention are standard, some people also get transportation allowance, but keep in mind companies are more stingy these days when it comes to allowances. Good luck with your search.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Athina said:


> Dear All Good Morning
> 
> I have been offered a job in the Dubai as follows:
> 
> - Total monthly package is AED 23,200.
> - Private medical insurance
> - Life assurance
> - END Of Service (Gratuity)
> - Annual leave of 35 calendar and 15 days sick leave,
> - Relocation assistance (joining ticket, 1 month accommodation & transportation of personal effects) and
> - Performance based bonus ( based on individual and company performance).
> 
> I am presently working in Greece with a net salary of about 4500 Euros per month. Is this a good offer? I know nothing about the living expenses in dubai. I calculate 1500 Euros per month for rent and housing expenses. We are a family of three and my daughter has to go to the university the next year.
> 
> Thank you very much for your prompt guidance


You dont say what job this is so is very hard to tell you if it's a good offer. If this is for a junior-mid level manager position might be ok. Senior manager and above, is way low.


----------



## Athina

Thank you dizzyizzy..it is a mid position. Thanx once more


----------



## Emaroyds

We are very excited about our move to Dubai early in the new year!!! I have followed this thread since it began so now I'm hopeful that some one will offer an opinion about my husband's pending salary package. 
We have a nine year old son and I am a teacher with over 10 years experience. I will eventually find work but perhaps not for the first few months whilst we settle. We'd like to know if this package seems realistic to live on 'comfortably' (read: occasional days out and a meal out maybe once a fortnight). We will need to send some money back to the UK (approx £800/AED 5000 per month to maintain our home) as thanks to the housing market we have yet to manage to sell it!!. 
My husband will be working at a mid grade as an aircraft engineer
Basic Salary is AED 17400 
Accommodation AED 12,550 per month or company provided accommodation 
Annual Leave Entitlement 42 calendar days - excluding public holidays).
Transport and telephone allowance
Leave Ticket and Destination Once per annum for employee, spouse and 3 children 
Education Support Allowance
• Primary - AED 40,000 per child per academic year.
• Secondary - AED 60,000 per child per academic year.
Life & Accident Insurance 
Medical Insurance

On a side note can some one please advise what areas are geared towards family living within 30-40 mins commute to the airport. 

Many thanks in advance from an excited follower!!!


----------



## Fletch1969

Can't advise on the package, (asking similar questions myself!) but as a thought, have you considered letting your property in the UK There are obviously pros and cons of this, but the letting market seems reasonably strong. I can't advise on the complexities of doing this when overseas, but even if it reduces the amount you need to send back per month to maintain it, or you at least draw even on the deal, it does mean you have an asset back here, (and a home if you want to come back).

My current plan is to do just this and to have enough put by to cover my expenses for 6 months or so when I come back - assuming I come back this is.

All I need to do now is get a job in Dubai in the first instance


----------



## Emaroyds

Thanks Fletch, We are actually hoping to rent our house but we are trying to work our figures out based on a worse case scenario (that being an empty house), although we obviously hope it doesn't come to this!! Best of luck with job hunting!!!! Regards


----------



## Fletch1969

Emaroyds - that's a good point.. I'd not planned financially for a worst case - have never struggled to rent out the property I own. Note sure of the implications of being overseas when I do that - another layer of complexity I think..


----------



## FItOutGuy

Fletch1969 said:


> Emaroyds - that's a good point.. I'd not planned financially for a worst case - have never struggled to rent out the property I own. Note sure of the implications of being overseas when I do that - another layer of complexity I think..


Not really. You just leave the work to a letting agent.


----------



## Fletch1969

FItOutGuy said:


> Not really. You just leave the work to a letting agent.


Need to find a better agent than the one I'm using now.. Grrr..


----------



## aimsomewhere

*Expat to Dubai*

Could anyone offer some light on the rough offer that I've been given?


A base salary of 56,000 USD. I'm going to attempt to negotiate this up to 62,000 but will settle for 60,000.

An uplift of 1,950 USD a month or 23,400 USD for the year. They said they are open to giving me a cash advance to pay the rent for the year since most places don't do the monthly as you all well know.

If I don't succeed in negotiating the base higher, this comes to 79,400 USD.

A year is my rough term, with the option to stay if I so choose. The uplift is to cover all of my additional expenses including rent, increased cost of living, travel expenses.

I will receive 30 days of PTO a year.

I currently live in California, just outside of San Francisco, as far as what my current cost of living roughly is.

Thanks!

edit: I am a proposal manager for a construction contractor that works mostly for the US Government. I've got 1 year of work experience.


----------



## Amal_44

*How Long for Clearance/Background Check?*

hi everyone this isnt about the offer b/c my husband already accepted it but does anyone know how long the government background check or clearance or whatever the term is? He is supposed to start next month and he's worried about it. He's been approved everywhere else but the time frames vary, it took him about 6 weeks in Qatar. thanks in advance~


----------



## solid524

I just wanted your advice on whether to accept this offer that I was given or not:

Basic salary: 5000 USD including accommodation
upto 20% bouns 
Medical insurance
Relocation: 5000 USD
Visa + 25 days leave


The offer is non-negotiable

I am still studying to become charted account (I have another year and half to go) which they said will support me once the probation period is over. The role that I have been offered is Planning analyst. This salary is a lot better than what I am on now 

Any advice will be more than welcome.
Thanks
Sam


----------



## solid524

I meant chartered accountant


----------



## Fletch1969

Can't help with the specifics of Dubai, (sat in a freezing London and thinking I could be somewhere warmer now), or the package on offer, but as a general rule of thumb, check the terms for the relocation package. Is it paid on production of receipts for the move, as a lump sum up front or in instalments over a period of time? What happens if you decide to head home earlier than at a specific point in time? Also what does it cover? You may decide to put lots in storage at home and buy new in Dubai - is that covered or not?

Lots of organisations in the UK have different rules so I am sure the same applies in Dubai.


----------



## onthefly

Hi there,

Newbie here so please bare with me.

I've been offered a job in Dubai in the DIFC as a Bartender in on of the restaurants. I am considering the move as a change of scenery and an opportunity to further my skills (cocktail mixology). 

What I would like to know is how the package will allow me to live in a place like Dubai. I know I can make very good money tending Bar in Manchester or London Which I am currently doing, so I am cautious about giving up a steady income for something that may prove to be not worth my while. I am unsure what the industry norm salary is in the UAE for people in hospitality. Your thoughts and opinions would be greatly appreciated. The salary on offer is in GBP £ as follows.

Basic monthly salary = £1000

Monthly Bonus- 10% of total sales revenue per month divided equally for the entire staff of which I take my share but this number will fluctuate month to month.

credit card/ cash tips pooled and shared equally.

Accommodation included - apartment share with other members of the Bar team. (Dubai Marina)

Food- one daily meal whilst on shift at the restaurant.

Transport- included by the company to and from work.

Flights - included, pending 1year contract completion at which point return ticket is paid for.

Medical insurance - included

Your thoughts please .......

kind regards


----------



## rrizk

*Pediatrician relocating to UAE from USA*

Dear Expats,

I am a Canadian citizen, American board certified in both General Pediatrics and Adolescent Medicine subspecialty (recently completed fellowship) who is looking to relocate with my family to Dubai/UAE. 

I am being asked by recruiters what I expect as a a salary. I am unfamiliar with salary expectations/ranges/packages in Dubai/Abu Dhabi for my specialty and would highly appreciate some feedback or guidance on this matter.

Look forward to hearing back!


----------



## jinglebelle

Jynxgirl said:


> Can't see being in sharjah with out a vehicle... Otherwise ok.


Thanks Jynxgirl for your reply. Office and accommodation are within 2 blocks. I figured public transportation for any other getting around.


----------



## saryd

Hi,

I got an offer of base:

34k USD annum + healthcare, flights
This gives around 10k dirham / month.

The offer does not include acommodation, and probably I would have to arrange it by myself.
The job is in the Dubai Internet City - I am afraid that despite not having high costs of living and being single that may be a low offer, and an insufficent sum to live a normal way - am I right ?


----------



## Kawasutra

saryd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an offer of base:
> 
> 34k USD annum + healthcare, flights
> This gives around 10k dirham / month.
> 
> The offer does not include acommodation, and probably I would have to arrange it by myself.
> The job is in the Dubai Internet City - I am afraid that despite not having high costs of living and being single that may be a low offer, and an insufficent sum to live a normal way - am I right ?


Yes, you are right...!


----------



## mani2012

hey guys!! Im currently living in Canada,and am interested in relocating to Dubai with my wife. I am currently working with a well known Travel agency and have 4 years of experience .Can you tell me how much is the salary in travel/hospitality? Would it be worth it? How should i start? 

Thanks,
mani


----------



## basc

mani2012 said:


> hey guys!! Im currently living in Canada,and am interested in relocating to Dubai with my wife. I am currently working with a well known Travel agency and have 4 years of experience .Can you tell me how much is the salary in travel/hospitality? Would it be worth it? How should i start?
> 
> Thanks,
> mani


It would depend on what you actually do in a travel agency - are you an agent or some other position? Is it a leisure or business travel agency? Knowing that would help figure out if you need to keep looking at agencies or can branch into other parts of the travel industry (as an account manager for example). Look at the careers sites for Emirates, Etihad, Amadeus, Travelport, Expedia, Jumeirah for those type of jobs. For travel agents, I don't know, but I imagine it's the type of job that is mainly handled by lower paid staff from the sub-continent and doubt any offer would tempt you from Canada.


----------



## dizzyizzy

onthefly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Newbie here so please bare with me.
> 
> I've been offered a job in Dubai in the DIFC as a Bartender in on of the restaurants. I am considering the move as a change of scenery and an opportunity to further my skills (cocktail mixology).
> 
> What I would like to know is how the package will allow me to live in a place like Dubai. I know I can make very good money tending Bar in Manchester or London Which I am currently doing, so I am cautious about giving up a steady income for something that may prove to be not worth my while. I am unsure what the industry norm salary is in the UAE for people in hospitality. Your thoughts and opinions would be greatly appreciated. The salary on offer is in GBP £ as follows.
> 
> Basic monthly salary = £1000
> 
> Monthly Bonus- 10% of total sales revenue per month divided equally for the entire staff of which I take my share but this number will fluctuate month to month.
> 
> credit card/ cash tips pooled and shared equally.
> 
> Accommodation included - apartment share with other members of the Bar team. (Dubai Marina)
> 
> Food- one daily meal whilst on shift at the restaurant.
> 
> Transport- included by the company to and from work.
> 
> Flights - included, pending 1year contract completion at which point return ticket is paid for.
> 
> Medical insurance - included
> 
> Your thoughts please .......
> 
> kind regards


the salary itself is on the low side however you could be ok as they provide accomodation and also provided you get a good extra on tips. Any way you can get in touch with the current staff at the bar to see how much they are earning on tips and bonuses? Or perhaps ask the manager for an aproximate figure.

I's also ask them how many people per flat or room.


----------



## mani2012

basc said:


> It would depend on what you actually do in a travel agency - are you an agent or some other position? Is it a leisure or business travel agency? Knowing that would help figure out if you need to keep looking at agencies or can branch into other parts of the travel industry (as an account manager for example). Look at the careers sites for Emirates, Etihad, Amadeus, Travelport, Expedia, Jumeirah for those type of jobs. For travel agents, I don't know, but I imagine it's the type of job that is mainly handled by lower paid staff from the sub-continent and doubt any offer would tempt you from Canada.


Thankyou for the reply basc well Im working with American Express Business Travel, it's corporate. I'm currently a Team leader here and also have several years of experience as a manager in different call centers|(almost 10 years). Can you suggest a managerial field that would be suitable with good pay in Dubai.


----------



## basc

mani2012 said:


> Thankyou for the reply basc well Im working with American Express Business Travel, it's corporate. I'm currently a Team leader here and also have several years of experience as a manager in different call centers|(almost 10 years). Can you suggest a managerial field that would be suitable with good pay in Dubai.


I don't know what role you could do - I would suggest you setup job alert emails on the careers sites of the companies I mentioned - as well as Amex, BCD, CWT and see what comes up over the next few months - even working at an airline, they could be interested in your call centre experience, or for something in their agency divisons. 

That is what I did, which is passive and not if you are in a hurry - but if you read other advice that is given on this forum, people say to network hard - compile a list of companies that you are interested in, search for a phone number, call up and ask to speak to recruitment and try and get a real person's email address to send your CV and motivation letter.

Good luck!


----------



## mani2012

basc said:


> I don't know what role you could do - I would suggest you setup job alert emails on the careers sites of the companies I mentioned - as well as Amex, BCD, CWT and see what comes up over the next few months - even working at an airline, they could be interested in your call centre experience, or for something in their agency divisons.
> 
> That is what I did, which is passive and not if you are in a hurry - but if you read other advice that is given on this forum, people say to network hard - compile a list of companies that you are interested in, search for a phone number, call up and ask to speak to recruitment and try and get a real person's email address to send your CV and motivation letter.
> 
> Good luck!


Your absolutely right!! I will def try searching the companies i'm interested in and calling up to speak to recruitment ,sounds good
Thankyou so much for the advice..appreciate it


----------



## la luna

rrizk said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I am a Canadian citizen, American board certified in both General Pediatrics and Adolescent Medicine subspecialty (recently completed fellowship) who is looking to relocate with my family to Dubai/UAE.
> 
> I am being asked by recruiters what I expect as a a salary. I am unfamiliar with salary expectations/ranges/packages in Dubai/Abu Dhabi for my specialty and would highly appreciate some feedback or guidance on this matter.
> 
> Look forward to hearing back!


Hi rrizk...I am your colleague,too.So lets get to the point.Average salary for specialist in ped. is 20000-40000 Drh+plus other benefits.It depend on how many years working experience you have.If you have lower than 8 years after specialization than you are specialist B and the salary is lower.Over 8 years you are consultant specialist A and the salary is higher.Good luck


----------



## solid524

solid524 said:


> I just wanted your advice on whether to accept this offer that I was given or not:
> 
> Basic salary: 5000 USD including accommodation
> upto 20% bouns
> Medical insurance
> Relocation: 5000 USD
> Visa + 25 days leave
> 
> The offer is non-negotiable
> 
> I am still studying to become chartered accountant (I have another year and half to go) which they said will support me once the probation period is over. The role that I have been offered is Planning analyst. This salary is a lot better than what I am on now
> 
> Any advice will be more than welcome.
> Thanks
> Sam



I'll take it as this is a good offer since no one is advising against it?


----------



## basc

solid524 said:


> Basic salary: 5000 USD including accommodation
> upto 20% bouns
> Medical insurance
> Relocation: 5000 USD
> Visa + 25 days leave
> 
> The offer is non-negotiable


What do you mean by "including accommodation"? 

If they will provide you accommodation AND pay you 5000 USD a month then it's a good offer.

If you will get paid 5000 USD a month and out of that you pay your own accommodation out of that - then this offer of approx 18k AED a month will leave you a bit tight for cash here.


----------



## Entrepreneur

*Expact Expectations Household income break down for Professor and Manager*

I thought I would post this out there so I could gain insight from those of you who are in Dubai. My 31 year old wife is 18 months out from finishing a Dr. in Educational Technology/ Instructional Technology and Design. I do not believe that it matters but it is from about the 15th top rated private university in the United States. She has been teaching Science for 7years. I was a Paramedic in the Military so I have a medical back ground. I have most of my bachelor’s degree in Heath Care management, but at age 37 I have no intention of going back. I have been in sales and management now for 16 + years and have risen to the top ranks in a Honda and Subaru dealership as the General Sales Manager and Finance Director. So I believe that I have exceptional sales and leadership abilities. We have two children 2 and 3.5 years of age

Expectations: 
Assistant Professor Job- from what I have found my wife should be looking at about $27,800 AED per month of which I can only assume that about 7,500 AED of that is housing (90,000 per year) There should be a plus for school but as both of our children won’t be in school I was wondering if you think they would allow me to apply that to an Au Pair? It should also include the standard ticket and 1 month end of term pay and family medical. . Total Package = 90,800 USD

I believe from looking on-line at the positions that are currently available I should not have an issue finding a position. I want to go with the conservative side for my job as I have several different directions that I could go and range from 180,000 to 350,000. The number I came up with was 200,000 AED per year, (16,666 per month) with NO (housing, car, medical) I don’t even want to expect commissions. Total Package =$54,000 per year USD

Break Down:
Total Household income would be approximately 144,800 per year.
I have found several 3and 4 bedroom Villa’s in several different areas priced at 140,000 AED ($38,000 USD lets round to $40K)

House hold income at 104,800 USD I have to figure 1,400 per month for Autos. I’m still not 100% clear that we can’t both drive. I have seen older articles that state no way and have seen recent YouTube’s that have females driving out to Dubailand. Please clarify! 1,400 x 12 = 16,800 (house hold income $88,000)
I believe food and entertainment and alcohol is our next break down. My wife and I both enjoy a couple of glasses of wine nightly, or a couple of vodka sodas. My wife and I both enjoy cooking and we are from the Midwest so I grill quite a bit. I have seen the break down on food (not too crazy). I have not seen what alcohol cost are, but I have seen several post about going to the airport or something and buying it duty free? Could I buy 4 or 5 at a time to save the trip or is this a issue? I do understand that I would be required to buy a license! I can’t imagine that this is a huge problem, as I know some Brits and they don’t part well with out any alcohol either! I am going high with 7,350 AED or $2,000 per month with food, drinks and going out to dinner and drinks 6 times a month nothing to fancy! (24,000) Household income = $64,000 
The rest I see as guess work like Nanny that may also function as a maid… My goal is to set aside $50,000 per year for 2 years. With the year end completion bonuses at almost $25,000 USD for the 2 years that =125,000 tax free. Please fill free to break this down and provide any insight. I like to know everyt aspect before making a decision!


----------



## Stephan01

*Accounting Jobs in Dubai*

Hi everyone,

I am moving to dubai on the 30th November and do not have a job arranged yet.

I have been in touch with Hays in Dubai and they have told me that as a part qualified CIMA accountannt (Currently studying operational level) I should be able to find a job paying around 15000 AED. Is this realistic as I have been looking at Dubizzle and most jobs seem to be going for 5000 - 8000aed per month?

Does anyone have any Ideas what kind of salery I sould be expecting?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dutchy

*Salary package, please help*

My husband has had a job offer from a company in Abu Dhabi. We would want to live in Dubai as this is cheaper. The salary package is:
Basic Salary: 14.000 AED
Housing allowance: 84.000 AED
Transportation allowance:2.000AED
Privat health insurance 
30 days holiday
1 flight a year 

We have no children.. we do like to go out for a meal once a week. Would this be enough to have a reasonable standard of living till I get a job too?


----------



## ITTrainer

Is the 1400 a month?


----------



## dutchy

14000 AED a month


----------



## craignewcastle

*Urgent help needed expats*

Guys am currently out in sunny Dubai now just had interview this morning and pleased to say been offered the job!

Now here is the questions

Basic 18,000 aed a month
15,000 aed start up bonus
Plus annual commission which is approx £30000 English money.

Now after I've paid rent, food, dewa, etc am estimating to have left 3200 aed??

Would this be enough for treats? I.e going out for a cheap meal once a week and few drinks?

I've based this on a 2 bed villa 75-80k rent, 2000 aed for car rent and 200 aed DU, private health care and money sent home is also included.

Please help thanks


----------



## noisyboy

18,000 is the full package or just the basic salary?


----------



## craignewcastle

Hi thanks for the reply, 18000 aed a month will be my total income! With a bonus of 100,000 aed at the end of the year. So what am saying is it will be only the first year that is going to be really tuff but can It be done been left with approx 3500 aed a month after total off takes? Thanks


----------



## noisyboy

Does your formula include savings? Cause if not, I believe you'd be spending quite a lot of money.

18,000 is your Pay
6,416 is your Rent (approximately)
2,000 is your New car
500 is your DEWA (5% of your rent is your monthly DEWA, plus usage)
300 is your Du or Etisalat
400 is your Gas (approximately)
200 is your Salik (approximately)

Leaves you with approximately 8,184 (you didn't eat or go out yet)

Some people say spending 4,000 a month on going out and eating a month is good enough. You can do less, you can do more, depending on your lifestyle!


----------



## Laowei

Hi Craig

Are you single or do you have family? if single why not go for a 1 bed apartment for the 1st yr say around 45 - 50k in JLT, tecom areas etc or even cheaper areas. This would save you potential 2500aed per month + less dewa. To be fair mate, it depends on your lifestyle a couple of pints a week, chasing happy hours could be doable. you wont be hanging around more up scale reataurants and bars with that sort of spare cash, but only you know if that wouldnt bother you. About the bonus of 30K is that a guranteed bonus or based on commision/performance etc. If so never bank on a bonus unless it stated as a figure in your contract. 

If it is the case my advise, cut back fo rthe 1st year (villa share,1 bed apartment ) find an apartment near your work and use metro, public transport. If you need a car for weekend rent it for a weekend and dont get tempted to take out a few c/c to enjoy the more exclusive nightlife. Once the bonus is in the bank then you have more flexibiltity for the following year and more cash in your pocket to saviour the delights of Dubai. cutting back on the 2 bed villa and car then then the 3500 aed a month becomes double that which would give you a better existence here. 

My philosophy i would rather be skint in the sun with a nice beach than skint in Walsall! 

Good luck


----------



## craignewcastle

That's put together nicely! I was hoping to
Come over with my partner but she can't find any teaching jobs! So that leaves
Me alone and going to struggle
A little because at home i live a fairly good life style and earn £60k a year with company car! 

However like you said sunshine makes a huge difference, hence I want it to work out here! I've seen a apartment at DEC towers at the marina for 70k inc chiller fees! I will need a car for my job as a sales consultant for a office fit out company! My mate is the general manager and says I will piss 100,000 aed in my first bonus, which does make me think I could possibly live on a tight budget but just need to hear it second hand if it can be done??


----------



## Laowei

craignewcastle said:


> That's put together nicely! I was hoping to
> Come over with my partner but she can't find any teaching jobs! So that leaves
> Me alone and going to struggle
> A little because at home i live a fairly good life style and earn £60k a year with company car!
> 
> However like you said sunshine makes a huge difference, hence I want it to work out here! I've seen a apartment at DEC towers at the marina for 70k inc chiller fees! I will need a car for my job as a sales consultant for a office fit out company! My mate is the general manager and says I will piss 100,000 aed in my first bonus, which does make me think I could possibly live on a tight budget but just need to hear it second hand if it can be done??


Will be tough for you mate, but to be fair a year can fly by. When did your partner look for teaching roles? always seem to be lots of adverts for teachers particularly towards the end of the school year. Maybe once you out here it would give her the opportunity to come out for a few weeks and do the leg work around the schools rather than sending cv's.

How long you been in Dubai? drop me a pm and can arrange to have a beer if you fancy it.


----------



## dutchy

*Please help*

My husband has had a job offer from a company in Abu Dhabi. We would want to live in Dubai as this is cheaper. The salary package is:
Basic Salary: 14.000 AED
Housing allowance: 84.000 AED
Transportation allowance:2.000AED
Privat health insurance
30 days holiday
1 flight a year

We have no children.. we do like to go out for a meal once a week. Would this be enough to have a reasonable standard of living till I get a job too?


----------



## Entrepreneur

Entrepreneur said:


> I thought I would post this out there so I could gain insight from those of you who are in Dubai. My 31 year old wife is 18 months out from finishing a Dr. in Educational Technology/ Instructional Technology and Design. I do not believe that it matters but it is from about the 15th top rated private university in the United States. She has been teaching Science for 7years. I was a Paramedic in the Military so I have a medical back ground. I have most of my bachelor’s degree in Heath Care management, but at age 37 I have no intention of going back. I have been in sales and management now for 16 + years and have risen to the top ranks in a Honda and Subaru dealership as the General Sales Manager and Finance Director. So I believe that I have exceptional sales and leadership abilities. We have two children 2 and 3.5 years of age
> 
> Expectations:
> Assistant Professor Job- from what I have found my wife should be looking at about $27,800 AED per month of which I can only assume that about 7,500 AED of that is housing (90,000 per year) There should be a plus for school but as both of our children won’t be in school I was wondering if you think they would allow me to apply that to an Au Pair? It should also include the standard ticket and 1 month end of term pay and family medical. . Total Package = 90,800 USD
> 
> I believe from looking on-line at the positions that are currently available I should not have an issue finding a position. I want to go with the conservative side for my job as I have several different directions that I could go and range from 180,000 to 350,000. The number I came up with was 200,000 AED per year, (16,666 per month) with NO (housing, car, medical) I don’t even want to expect commissions. Total Package =$54,000 per year USD
> 
> Break Down:
> Total Household income would be approximately 144,800 per year.
> I have found several 3and 4 bedroom Villa’s in several different areas priced at 140,000 AED ($38,000 USD lets round to $40K)
> 
> House hold income at 104,800 USD I have to figure 1,400 per month for Autos. I’m still not 100% clear that we can’t both drive. I have seen older articles that state no way and have seen recent YouTube’s that have females driving out to Dubailand. Please clarify! 1,400 x 12 = 16,800 (house hold income $88,000)
> I believe food and entertainment and alcohol is our next break down. My wife and I both enjoy a couple of glasses of wine nightly, or a couple of vodka sodas. My wife and I both enjoy cooking and we are from the Midwest so I grill quite a bit. I have seen the break down on food (not too crazy). I have not seen what alcohol cost are, but I have seen several post about going to the airport or something and buying it duty free? Could I buy 4 or 5 at a time to save the trip or is this a issue? I do understand that I would be required to buy a license! I can’t imagine that this is a huge problem, as I know some Brits and they don’t part well with out any alcohol either! I am going high with 7,350 AED or $2,000 per month with food, drinks and going out to dinner and drinks 6 times a month nothing to fancy! (24,000) Household income = $64,000
> The rest I see as guess work like Nanny that may also function as a maid… My goal is to set aside $50,000 per year for 2 years. With the year end completion bonuses at almost $25,000 USD for the 2 years that =125,000 tax free. Please fill free to break this down and provide any insight. I like to know everyt aspect before making a decision!


So Dubai Expats, does this sound realistic? Am I missing something?:confused2:


----------



## senramesh

*Provide opinion on the Salary Package for this Designation & Field*

Need an opinion on the Salary package, I was offered. I have gone thru' the Stickies and got a fair amount of idea. I will have to bring in my wife and my son(1yr old) in 6 months. And I think my Salary offer is bit of the lower side. I am ok to stay in Single bedroom apartment, with basic lifestyle. Twice a month going out. Please give your opinions.

Techinical Lead / Unix System Administration (IT enabled services)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Salary -- 16000 AED/Month

Moving in ticket plus 2 weeks accommodation
Annual Vacation of 24 calendar days
Annual air ticket for self
Medical Plan -- Maximum of US $ 1000 per year for self only
End of service benefits as per (Country) Labor Law


Please provide opinion, or can I ask for more on the Salary Package for this Designation and Field.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Laowei

Entrepreneur said:


> So Dubai Expats, does this sound realistic? Am I missing something?:confused2:


Hi Entrepeneur,

Wont comment on the financial side as you seem to have it pretty much worked out and the figures look around the reight ballpark.

Will add a couple of things though. Dubai is a fairly lenient muslem country, unlike saudi Arabia. The issue of your wife driving is not a problem, in fact as long as you have US license and US passports you can both do a straight swap for a UAE license, once your visa is processed. No test required. Woman here pretty much have the same rights as men so dont get confused with other middle east regions.

Regarding Alcohol, and as a 'Brit' (you're right we do like our booze ) there are a few options open to you. If you travel through Dubai airport you can pick up 4 litres of spirts each at the duty free have at arrivals. Secondly and i would strongly recommend, you can get a drinks licence ( which legally you have to have to drink alcohol here) Fairly straight forward process and not so expensive.This allows you to legally buy alcohol in outlets such as MMI and African eastern (with a surcharge of 30%) A reasonable bottle of wine will cost you around $20 - $30. The license is a legal requiremet for drinking at home and making use of the hundreds and hundreds of bars here (although ive never been asked for mine, but would rather be safe than sorry) Or third option, which is very popoular is to drive to other emirates and buy a trunk full of booze there. Technically this route has some legal implications as driving through the Emirate of Sharjah with a boot full of booze is not legal. However i will say judging by the full carpark at one popular place in Um Al quwain every weekend its a risk many residents take. 

Dubai is a great place with failry relaxed laws (compared to some ME places) if you respect both the laws and culture you will enjoy your time here.

Good Luck


----------



## Entrepreneur

Laowei, thanks for the additional info! Very excited about this process I just hope that it all works out. Thanks for the input on my wife being able drive that clears that subject up! If there are any Female professors I would love to here the details of your day to day job, or insight into what your experiences have been! I have a sales back ground so any insight in to those fields would be a wealth of knowledge as well!


----------



## Profumo

Hi all,

I've just been offered a job to work in lettings in Dubai. They offer to pay accomodation for the first month and no basic salary with 50% commission.

Is this the norm? No basic even for the first 3 months? I know roughly how much spending I would need to do in a month with rent, car, etc but not sure if it is viable to move there with this package and end up using all my savings by month 2.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## heathcliffe54

*Abu Dhabi offer*

I am a new member and would really appreciate any advice members could give me on an offer my husband has received from Abu Dhabi.

My husband works as a quality engineer in the aircraft engine industry. We have two small children (aged 3 and 1) and the whole family would be relocating to Abu Dhabi. From info I secured from the internet, the offer seems to be insufficient for us to sustain a decent standard of living considering elevated accommadation costs and private education costs.

The offer is:

Basic Salary: 
AED. 9,744.00 Per Month

Housing Allowance: 
AED. 10,417.00 Per Month 

Utility & Transport Allowance: 
AED. 2,000.00 Per Month

Uniform allowance: 
AED. 120.00 Per Month(When Applicable)

Monthly Total: 
AED. 22,161.00 

Probationary Period: 
Three (3) months commencing on the date of joining. 

Insurance: 
Medical & Dental treatment will be provided for the employee and eligible family members who are resident in UAE.

Annual Leave: 
Entitled for 22 working days per annum. Leave cannot be availed during probationary period.

Air Travel 
Company provides One economy class air travel tickets for self on final joining, final repatriation from Abu Dhabi and annually when proceeding on annual leave. 

Location: 
Abu Dhabi/Al Ain 

Length of contract: 
Open End

Any advice for us please? Many thanks


----------



## conman2011

*US College Grad Deciding on Moving to Dubai*

Hello Everyone,

I currently have an offer with a major management consulting firm for a position in Dubai. The following is what they are offering me:

-Base Salary : AED 18300/mo
-Health Insurance is provided.
-Housing Allowance: AED 4600/mo, housing for first month is provided
- 1 round trip back to States every year.

How does this offer sound? Will I be able to live a nice life in Dubai? Thank you.


----------



## Kawasutra

conman2011 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I currently have an offer with a major management consulting firm for a position in Dubai. The following is what they are offering me:
> 
> -Base Salary : AED 18300/mo
> -Health Insurance is provided.
> -Housing Allowance: AED 4600/mo, housing for first month is provided
> - 1 round trip back to States every year.
> 
> How does this offer sound? Will I be able to live a nice life in Dubai? Thank you.


How do you define "nice life"...?


----------



## Chancer

Hi there, I posted a question regarding this a while back and was told that the salary I was being offered was fine but i've had a few people who have "visited" Dubai tell me that I'm probably going to struggle on what i've been offerred.

The salary on offer is 36000 AED per month but I've to get everything myself. These are the calculations i've done so far. 

Monthly AED	GBP
RENT 10000	1750
CAR 2600	455
DEWA 1000	175
ETISALAT 500	87.5
GAS 400	70
TOLL ROADS	200	35
FOOD SHOP 1500	262.5
PENSION 900	157.5
Healthcare	300	52.5

Do these numbers look about right as a ball park ?? Is there anything I'm obviously missing ? 

I'm a single guy in my late 30's, would be coming over on my own and looking for a good 1 or 2 bed in the marina or palm. I've got friends to stay with initially until I get myself sorted.

I need to be able to go out and would be hoping to go out boozing / clubbing about 1 night most weekends... oh and save a bit too. Am I dreaming ??

Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## craignewcastle

Chancer said:


> Hi there, I posted a question regarding this a while back and was told that the salary I was being offered was fine but i've had a few people who have "visited" Dubai tell me that I'm probably going to struggle on what i've been offerred.
> 
> The salary on offer is 36000 AED per month but I've to get everything myself. These are the calculations i've done so far.
> 
> Monthly AED	GBP
> RENT 10000	1750
> CAR 2600	455
> DEWA 1000	175
> ETISALAT 500	87.5
> GAS 400	70
> TOLL ROADS	200	35
> FOOD SHOP 1500	262.5
> PENSION 900	157.5
> Healthcare	300	52.5
> 
> Do these numbers look about right as a ball park ?? Is there anything I'm obviously missing ?
> 
> I'm a single guy in my late 30's, would be coming over on my own and looking for a good 1 or 2 bed in the marina or palm. I've got friends to stay with initially until I get myself sorted.
> 
> I need to be able to go out and would be hoping to go out boozing / clubbing about 1 night most weekends... oh and save a bit too. Am I dreaming ??
> 
> Appreciate any feedback.



I'm here now in Dubai and again same as you working out calculations and of its affordable! 

Now I'm getting 18k a month with all my commission coming as one chq at the end of the year, putting that a side am looking to rent a 2 bed apartment at business bay, brand new development here is my breakdown

Rent 7500 
Car rent 1750
Food 1750
Private health care 500
Du 200 basic package
Dewa 600
Fuel 400
Money home 2500


Now this allows me approx to have 700 aed a week to spend on drink and a meal out

Would you agree that's about right??


----------



## Use Caution

*I know.... yet another offer from a newbie on this thread*

Hello Team,

First, before anyone jumps on and flames me... yes I have read through not just this thread, but most other active threads on Dubai. And yes I have read the stickies, right through to the end.

Right, now that the disclaimer is out of the way.... What I am after is 'validation'. I like hearing that I have made the right choice, especially when I am unsure how it is all going to pan out..

I have an offer on the table, in fact I have accepted - so like I said I want that 'validation'. Offer is as follows: (All figures in AED of course, and monthly)

Basic 17,500 
Allowance 7,500
Flight Allowance 2,433

Total 27,433 

Now I am married, with 2 x demon spawn boy children (both under 5 - any parents with 2 boys under 5, will feel my pain), however they will not be based in Dubai with me. Essentially my wife has an outstanding career opportunity, as she wishes to stay for at least 2 more years to follow to completion.

For me, the money seems about right, its a different path to what I have previously walked, so essentially I see myself as an apprentice in the position. I see the position as offering me an opportunity to enhance and expand my toolbox and the career potential is massive (providing I survive the probation period).

I will be working for a large (think largest) blue chip company in its field in the Middle East. 

Given that I want to be able to have a social life - read drink, eat out during the weekends. Play some serious golf and rugby. Live close to work (Creek area) and will therefore not require a car, or so I think and still send a little money home (if I have cash I spend it - my wife is also my accountant, she is frugal with money, me not so much), do you think I can achieve all of this given the salary figures I have provided????

Cheers Peeps, I look forward to the flaming...

Use Caution...


----------



## Chancer

craignewcastle said:


> I'm here now in Dubai and again same as you working out calculations and of its affordable!
> 
> Now I'm getting 18k a month with all my commission coming as one chq at the end of the year, putting that a side am looking to rent a 2 bed apartment at business bay, brand new development here is my breakdown
> 
> Rent 7500
> Car rent 1750
> Food 1750
> Private health care 500
> Du 200 basic package
> Dewa 600
> Fuel 400
> Money home 2500
> 
> 
> Now this allows me approx to have 700 aed a week to spend on drink and a meal out
> 
> Would you agree that's about right??


Hmmmm, the way i'm thinking about it, if i'm left with 700 AED a week for eating out and drinking i don't think I'll be going for it. From what i'm told 700AED won't go a very long way at all over there when you start hitting the bars / hotels. I like the idea of a life in Dubai but not if it means socializing less than I do at home.


----------



## akgooner

*Yet another newbie!*

Hi All,

I hope I have done the right thing. I have accepted an offer from my current company for a transfer to Dubai. Married, 4 kids. Job is a Business Development senior manager / Director in logistics.

Package:

Basic: AED 25,000 / month
Accomodation: AED 250,000 / year
Company Car
Medical Insurance - whole family
Life insurance
Pension / loyalty bonus (5 % of annual salary)
Relocation costs
1 Return ticket per year - whole family
All school fees paid by employer
Annual bonus (usually 2-3 months salary)

Is this enough to live on comfortably? Apologies if you have heard it all before..


----------



## craignewcastle

Chancer said:


> Hmmmm, the way i'm thinking about it, if i'm left with 700 AED a week for eating out and drinking i don't think I'll be going for it. From what i'm told 700AED won't go a very long way at all over there when you start hitting the bars / hotels. I like the idea of a life in Dubai but not if it means socializing less than I do at home.


Really...! I Would be only looking to go out to be honest 1 night a week, probs at a push I'd have 1000 aed left a month? Is it not worth it??


----------



## Welsh_lady

craignewcastle said:


> Really...! I Would be only looking to go out to be honest 1 night a week, probs at a push I'd have 1000 aed left a month? Is it not worth it??


700 AED a week is your disposable income right? 

If ive read your posts right that amount a week is after rent, shopping, car, medical, utilities and savings sent back to UK, for a single guy that wants to go out once a week -is not enough????? Really??

I'm not sure where some people socialise but to me I think it's fine! Just google hotels look at some menu and bar prices. High end brunches - 5* al qasr alcohol brunch package for example is 525 AED per person- if 700 AED is your weekly going out cash, you could do that every week!


----------



## Jynxgirl

craignewcastle said:


> I'm here now in Dubai and again same as you working out calculations and of its affordable!
> 
> Now I'm getting 18k a month with all my commission coming as one chq at the end of the year, putting that a side am looking to rent a 2 bed apartment at business bay, brand new development here is my breakdown
> 
> Rent 7500
> Car rent 1750
> Food 1750
> Private health care 500
> Du 200 basic package
> Dewa 600
> Fuel 400
> Money home 2500
> 
> 
> Now this allows me approx to have 700 aed a week to spend on drink and a meal out
> 
> Would you agree that's about right??


You will have the DEWA 5% tax on top of your rent that will go in your dewa bill. Is there a reason you need to have 2 bedrooms? I would strongly suggest going with a large one bedroom and pocket the extra money for all the things that will pop up the first six months are so. 

Check with Elphaba on health care. 

I would say your food allotment is high unless you really are going to eat at home all the time and make nice meals, so some extra going dinner/lunch out will come from that. Going to grab lunch a few times a week at 50 to 70 dirhams adds up. 

I wouldnt suggest to purchase a car until you have been here for a while and now you will like it, the job is secure enough, and you will stay beyond the first year. 1750 will get you a civic/corolla. Later when you wish to purchase that price will go further. 

Fuel will really depend on how much you drive. I just pay for fuel three days a week and tend to need to put a tank of gas in at 100dirhams every week it seems. And I am on fumes every week going back to work. I do tend to head out from dubai though quite a bit. Still 400 seems a bit low. 

Make sure you actually send the alloted money home. Is easy to say, "Next month I will send it" and get behind on your savings goals here. 

Mobile/cell phone service is going to run you an extra 100 to 300 on top of that most likely. Depending on the type of phone you have and what packae you want. 

700 a week really isnt much. An average night out with my western friends can skim out 300 dirhams from my pocket easily. And I hardly drink! Dubai isnt fun on such a strict budget and in the beginning there is all the 'newness' that you will want to do and will probly blow your budget the first six months. I would strongly suggest picking a one bedroom for the first year.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Use Caution said:


> I have an offer on the table, in fact I have accepted - so like I said I want that 'validation'. Offer is as follows: (All figures in AED of course, and monthly)
> 
> Basic 17,500
> Allowance 7,500
> Flight Allowance 2,433
> 
> Total 27,433
> 
> Now I am married, with 2 x demon spawn boy children (both under 5 - any parents with 2 boys under 5, will feel my pain), however they will not be based in Dubai with me. Essentially my wife has an outstanding career opportunity, as she wishes to stay for at least 2 more years to follow to completion.


If in two years, you are expecting your wife to move here, I would suggest strongly going back and asking for tickets for your family and education allowance for when they move here. Later will be harder to get it included. You get a monthly flight allowance? ?? Scratching head... that is one heck of a flight allowance for one person, so maybe they are including tickets for your familiy or you are just flying business class  

You could live a more simple life of modest meals, few days a week to the pub, and cheaper brunches and manage to send 10000 home :tongue1: or you can live it up and send a lot less home


----------



## Jynxgirl

akgooner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope I have done the right thing. I have accepted an offer from my current company for a transfer to Dubai. Married, 4 kids. Job is a Business Development senior manager / Director in logistics.
> 
> Package:
> 
> Basic: AED 25,000 / month
> Accomodation: AED 250,000 / year
> Company Car
> Medical Insurance - whole family
> Life insurance
> Pension / loyalty bonus (5 % of annual salary)
> Relocation costs
> 1 Return ticket per year - whole family
> All school fees paid by employer
> Annual bonus (usually 2-3 months salary)
> 
> Is this enough to live on comfortably? Apologies if you have heard it all before..


Will they give you the accomodations allowance outright? You might be able to save some there and add to the overall amount for monthly. 

You wont be living a posh life and will have to budget with four kids but will be fine. Do not bank of the bonuses coming through though. If it does happen, look at it as a bonus.


----------



## Use Caution

Jynxgirl said:


> If in two years, you are expecting your wife to move here, I would suggest strongly going back and asking for tickets for your family and education allowance for when they move here. Later will be harder to get it included. You get a monthly flight allowance? ?? Scratching head... that is one heck of a flight allowance for one person, so maybe they are including tickets for your familiy or you are just flying business class
> 
> You could live a more simple life of modest meals, few days a week to the pub, and cheaper brunches and manage to send 10000 home :tongue1: or you can live it up and send a lot less home


Hi Jynxgirl,

Thanks for your reply.... Yeah I should have been a little more specific. The company (god makes me sound all Jason Bourne'ish), is flying the Missus and sprogs out when I require them. That is written into the contract, so is solid in that respect. They are also of course paying all relocation costs - I also have that written in the contract and they will pay for a complete house-lot - again subjective, my house lot might be larger/smaller than the last and a massive amount of unaccompanied baggage.

The only issues I really had was the education cost - What I have found is education for the two sprogs would be in the region of 40K AED each per year. Now that is a huge amount, but I guess is the going rate out there. I tried to get some form of education added, even dropping my base salary significantly to make it seem attractive to them, however the reply was that I was not eligible for assistance. I am guessing I would be eligible once my probation period etc. was over - but as I am quite pedantic, I will be pushing this once I get out there.

I feel like a bit of a mug, during the negotiations I was trying to get more base salary (initially), however after reading through this forum I quickly realised I was just being a little greedy and that their was a significant amount of members here living on a tonne less and still having the ex-pat life with it. So all in all I am happy with the offer - as stated I have already accepted, and now just waiting out the finer details (ie Visa etc)

Thanks to all the senior members here, for providing sage advice to us newbies. And I am looking forward to getting back to the sand soon.

Use Caution........

NB: Anyone know what silicon oasis has in the way of amenities etc. or any general advice on that area???


----------



## Kawasutra

akgooner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope I have done the right thing. I have accepted an offer from my current company for a transfer to Dubai. Married, 4 kids. Job is a Business Development senior manager / Director in logistics.
> 
> Package:
> 
> Basic: AED 25,000 / month
> Accomodation: AED 250,000 / year
> Company Car
> Medical Insurance - whole family
> Life insurance
> Pension / loyalty bonus (5 % of annual salary)
> Relocation costs
> 1 Return ticket per year - whole family
> All school fees paid by employer
> Annual bonus (usually 2-3 months salary)
> 
> Is this enough to live on comfortably? Apologies if you have heard it all before..


It is a good offer, especially the housing allowance is very generous, you get a castle for that nowadays...


----------



## craignewcastle

Jynxgirl said:


> You will have the DEWA 5% tax on top of your rent that will go in your dewa bill. Is there a reason you need to have 2 bedrooms? I would strongly suggest going with a large one bedroom and pocket the extra money for all the things that will pop up the first six months are so.
> 
> Check with Elphaba on health care.
> 
> I would say your food allotment is high unless you really are going to eat at home all the time and make nice meals, so some extra going dinner/lunch out will come from that. Going to grab lunch a few times a week at 50 to 70 dirhams adds up.
> 
> I wouldnt suggest to purchase a car until you have been here for a while and now you will like it, the job is secure enough, and you will stay beyond the first year. 1750 will get you a civic/corolla. Later when you wish to purchase that price will go further.
> 
> Fuel will really depend on how much you drive. I just pay for fuel three days a week and tend to need to put a tank of gas in at 100dirhams every week it seems. And I am on fumes every week going back to work. I do tend to head out from dubai though quite a bit. Still 400 seems a bit low.
> 
> Make sure you actually send the alloted money home. Is easy to say, "Next month I will send it" and get behind on your savings goals here.
> 
> Mobile/cell phone service is going to run you an extra 100 to 300 on top of that most likely. Depending on the type of phone you have and what packae you want.
> 
> 700 a week really isnt much. An average night out with my western friends can skim out 300 dirhams from my pocket easily. And I hardly drink! Dubai isnt fun on such a strict budget and in the beginning there is all the 'newness' that you will want to do and will probly blow your budget the first six months. I would strongly suggest picking a one bedroom for the first year.


Hi thanks for the advise and takin time reading my question! I've just landed back from Dubai today, I found it not to expensive I done brunch at the Atlantis that was only 415 aed I've worked out I can easily do that once a week and still have another 300 left! 30 aed approx for a pint in barasti which is a great bar on the beach. 

Can't wait to move over now


----------



## quattro

craignewcastle said:


> Can't wait to move over now


:clap2:


----------



## mimi2011

congrats..


----------



## M Ahsan Akbar

Hi guys,

I have just completed my ACCA, waiting for the result of my last exam..
I have been thinking of visiting Dubai on visit visa to search for a job or training in an audit firm.
Anyone has any idea about my chances of getting a suitable job as i have no professional experience up till now... i have heard employers there hire fresh qualified accountants also..

I wud appreciate if any one can help me...


----------



## M Ahsan Akbar

Hi guys,

I have just completed my ACCA, waiting for the result of my last exam..
I have been thinking of visiting to Dubai on visit visa to search for a job or training in an audit firm.
Anyone has any idea about my chances of getting a suitable job as i have no professional experience up till now... i have heard employers there hire fresh qualified accountants also..

I wud appreciate if any one can help me...


----------



## fez

expat_new said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been recently offered a salary of 14k - 16k AED to relocate to Abu Dhabi from Mumbai. I am single, with a bachelor's degree with about a year of work experience.
> 
> Kindly let me know if the salary is good enough to consider the relocation.
> 
> Regards


hi expat,
i just saw that you have got a descent package with only 1 year experience....i have been trying for jobs with 4 years of exellent experience in a multinational in IT. and i dont even get a call.There could be several reasons, but people tellme one of them is reference, if you dont have a reference you wont get a job in dubai sitting in pakistan.Is that true? what do you suggest?

regards


----------



## la luna

Artrat said:


> You can do ok on 15k, as long as the apartment is decent, and particularly if your husband is working as well; many people do make do with much less. It does seem pretty low for a doctor though .
> 
> But I want to stress again, if you want your son to go to a decent school, it will cost a LOT of money.


I did not accept the offer...It was very low. Also I want decent school for my son.After my final decision to reject the job offer, I have recesived several job offer which are pretty good.
Last offer is family contract with $8500 p/m plus other benefits including school for my kid.
Thanks for all the help


----------



## omidramak

I've been offered a job teaching drums to kids at a school. 40 hours per week for $1300 dollars a month for the first year of a three year contract, along with accommodation and re-imbursement for my plane ticket from England and my daily travel costs.

This seems really low for me since I was hoping to save up some money and especially considering that if I wait and hold out for either a cruise ship job or hotel work in Dubai I'd normally get around 2000 dollars, with free meals, on a shorter contract and with less hours... But that's assuming any work like that will come along soon.

Frustrating cuz I'd really enjoy the job...

But on the other hand I have very little experience so this could be perfect for me.

What do you guys think? Should push for more and if so how much? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## fcjb1970

akgooner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope I have done the right thing. I have accepted an offer from my current company for a transfer to Dubai. Married, 4 kids. Job is a Business Development senior manager / Director in logistics.
> 
> Package:
> 
> Basic: AED 25,000 / month
> Accomodation: AED 250,000 / year
> Company Car
> Medical Insurance - whole family
> Life insurance
> Pension / loyalty bonus (5 % of annual salary)
> Relocation costs
> 1 Return ticket per year - whole family
> All school fees paid by employer
> Annual bonus (usually 2-3 months salary)
> 
> Is this enough to live on comfortably? Apologies if you have heard it all before..


I would confirm that the school fees are really completely paid, that could make all the difference. My company pays 'up to a max of xxx' which is not really full tuition in one of the better schools. Like Jynx says don't count on the bonus, never count on the bonus. Also make sure they are giving you a full size car if you have a family and not a Civic or something. A full size car is going to rent at AED 3K+ so figuring that in and full tuition I think it's a decent amount.


----------



## lujzik

Hi, I would like to ask you for an advice. 
My husband got job offer in Abu Dhabi and yearly housing allowance of 170,000 and car allowance of 30,000. 
Is this a good offer? We have a 1 year old daughter and we would like to have nice, furnished accommodation in good location - at least 2 bedrooms (family oriented, with garden/park, something where I don't have to be too worried of her...) Do you think we can find anything for that amount in AD? Or in Dubai? What is the best location?
and what about car allowance? is it enough?
And what are the monthly average costs for family like us - with 1 young kid? (excluding house and car).
Thank you very much for your advices.


----------



## Jynxgirl

omidramak said:


> I've been offered a job teaching drums to kids at a school. 40 hours per week for $1300 dollars a month for the first year of a three year contract, along with accommodation and re-imbursement for my plane ticket from England and my daily travel costs.
> 
> This seems really low for me since I was hoping to save up some money and especially considering that if I wait and hold out for either a cruise ship job or hotel work in Dubai I'd normally get around 2000 dollars, with free meals, on a shorter contract and with less hours... But that's assuming any work like that will come along soon.
> 
> Frustrating cuz I'd really enjoy the job...
> 
> But on the other hand I have very little experience so this could be perfect for me.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should push for more and if so how much? Any advice would be much appreciated.


NO. 

They are not going to come up to a decent salary.


----------



## mat320

Hi folks, my wife got a job offer as senior optometrist in dubai, she has 6 years experience in Italy, she was offered 7400 dirhams/month including house and transport allowances, salary increase after 6 months of 1000 dirhams, she's in my visa and medical.
Appriciate any advice coz we don't have a clue on salaries.
Thanks for reply


----------



## samir kumar ghosh

*want job at dubai*

lane: 

hi I'm SAMIR, 35 years male from india. want to relocate to dubai for job. my past job experience is in junior office executive level. please advice me how to get a job at dubai......


----------



## samir kumar ghosh

seniors please advice.


----------



## TallyHo

It's a very poor salary offer by western expat standards. But you need to tell us what the housing and transportation allowances are. If the housing is 10,000 a month and transportation 2,000 a month, that moves your wife into a more realistic salary category. But somehow I doubt the allowances will be nearly that high. 

For optometrist positions, your wife will be competing against other Arabs and South Asians, who are happy to accept the low salaries. 



mat320 said:


> Hi folks, my wife got a job offer as senior optometrist in dubai, she has 6 years experience in Italy, she was offered 7400 dirhams/month including house and transport allowances, salary increase after 6 months of 1000 dirhams, she's in my visa and medical.
> Appriciate any advice coz we don't have a clue on salaries.
> Thanks for reply


----------



## omidramak

Jynxgirl said:


> NO.
> 
> They are not going to come up to a decent salary.


No I shouldn't ask for more or no I shouldn't take the job =S


----------



## samson_99

Hi ,

I am a senior software engineer from india and got an offer of 11500 dhs from dubai..plus

2. Annual Airfare

3. Medical card

4. Conveyance

5. Visa+ Air Ticket.

But the above offer is only for myself and not for my family consisting of wife and 5 months old kid.

How much can i save per month?


----------



## mat320

Thanks TallyHo they devided the salary as follow: basic, 30000/yrs house,29400/yrs and transport,29400/yrs....it looks like a joke to me!!!
Thanks


----------



## suhaz

Hi All,

I am 26, married with no kids and have 4 years of experience in the Software Industry working as Senior Programmer now earning AED equivalent of 50000.

I have recently cleared all the technical interviews with a firm in Dubai Internet City. They provide IT solutions to the airline industry and airports.

I am supposed to have a SKYPE video call tomorrow regarding salary and related stuffs. 

How much will be fairly good salary to ask/expect ? :confused2:
My plan is to bring my wife along with me, rent a nice 1bhk or 2bhk in a nice neighborhood and weekend outings.


Apart from this, what are all the other important aspects that I should have a 
discussion with my employer, like Medical Insurance and so on?

Thanks in advance,
Suhaz


----------



## samson_99

Hi Suhaz,,

Did u get the offer from Mercator by any chance..
If yes, then both of us are on same boat 

Please call me at 09986761023(bangalore no.) to discuss the same or give me your email id.

Regds,
Samson



suhaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am 26, married with no kids and have 4 years of experience in the Software Industry working as Senior Programmer now earning AED equivalent of 50000.
> 
> I have recently cleared all the technical interviews with a firm in Dubai Internet City. They provide IT solutions to the airline industry and airports.
> 
> I am supposed to have a SKYPE video call tomorrow regarding salary and related stuffs.
> 
> How much will be fairly good salary to ask/expect ? :confused2:
> My plan is to bring my wife along with me, rent a nice 1bhk or 2bhk in a nice neighborhood and weekend outings.
> 
> 
> Apart from this, what are all the other important aspects that I should have a
> discussion with my employer, like Medical Insurance and so on?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Suhaz


----------



## Comm6

Hi guys, this is basically for the security folks out there. Just wanted to check the salary range ( all inclusive i.e bonus, allowances etc) for security directors looking after the MENA region or the ME and the Indian subcontinent. Am being moved to dubai so wanted to get my own inputs before HR gets back to me with the offer..this will enable me to take an informed decision. thanks


----------



## CanYou

*IT Contract rates versus Dubai contract rates*

Only slight difference in UK and Dubai contract is that the Dubai contract pays public holidays (13) and one return flight a year 
A UK IT Project Manager in Finance with 10 years experience would get £400 to £600 a day. Mid point £500*20 = £10K a month. Same person moves to Dubai - is 60,000 AED a month (all in) a fair equivalent? 
Have agreed this in principle but now need to agree final amount. 

Any opinion on how 'straight ' (i.e. no allowances) IT contracts rates in the UK rates compare to Dubai? - Thanks


----------



## owendeelee

My husband is currently negotiating a 1 year contract with the thought that it will be long term if we like living abroad. 

We will be receiving $4000.00 USD (plus possible bonus which I NEVER count on!!)
Our Flat/Utilities/Car/Medical will be provided
We have several round trip tickets home (Due to family health complications in the US)

We will need to provide our tv/internet/phone/cell/food/gas

From everything I have been reading, I think we will be making enough to enjoy Dubai and still be able to send money home. Does this seem like a good income? I think the cost of living is comparable to what we pay in Northern California. We don't have to take this job. We are new empty nesters, and we would like to experience the adventure and learning opportunites, but we have a very comfortable life here with no debt and no mortgage/rent. 

I would appreciate any input. We have about 5 days to make our final decision. I also have a lot of questions regarding cell phones, skype, banking, etc....


----------



## suzimack

*Railway work*



Kevinbl said:


> Looking for some advice on living in Dubai, i have a tentative offer for work in Dubai working in the rail industry as an engineer. I have not yet been offered anything but would be asking for around 45,000 AED per month (i have 30 years+ experience in the field i would be employed). In your opinion would a mid to senior level engineer be entitled to a living allowance as well? In another post i saw 210,000 being mentioned as a housing allowance. I have no idea what it would cost to live there and would appreciate any advice.


Hi Kevinbl,
Can you let me know which company/agency you got this job offer with? My husband works in the Railway industry, and I'm aware its a fairly new industry in the UAE, so any tips/pointers on the best people to approach would be great! He works in Signals/Telecoms, but also has past experience of welding and general maintenance.

Many thanks


----------



## fcjb1970

owendeelee said:


> My husband is currently negotiating a 1 year contract with the thought that it will be long term if we like living abroad.
> 
> We will be receiving $4000.00 USD (plus possible bonus which I NEVER count on!!)
> Our Flat/Utilities/Car/Medical will be provided
> We have several round trip tickets home (Due to family health complications in the US)
> 
> We will need to provide our tv/internet/phone/cell/food/gas
> 
> From everything I have been reading, I think we will be making enough to enjoy Dubai and still be able to send money home. Does this seem like a good income? I think the cost of living is comparable to what we pay in Northern California. We don't have to take this job. We are new empty nesters, and we would like to experience the adventure and learning opportunites, but we have a very comfortable life here with no debt and no mortgage/rent.
> 
> I would appreciate any input. We have about 5 days to make our final decision. I also have a lot of questions regarding cell phones, skype, banking, etc....


You are saying $40,000/year? If so that works out to about AED 12,250/month. That is certainly not a lot of money if you are planning on trying to send something home (I guess that depends on what that expectation is). I do not know what type of earnings you have in the USA and that makes it hard to judge what a good amount would be and what your expectation are. My general rule is I think you want a salary before living allowance that is about what you are making in the USA.


----------



## owendeelee

fcjb1970 said:


> You are saying $40,000/year? If so that works out to about AED 12,250/month. That is certainly not a lot of money if you are planning on trying to send something home (I guess that depends on what that expectation is). I do not know what type of earnings you have in the USA and that makes it hard to judge what a good amount would be and what your expectation are. My general rule is I think you want a salary before living allowance that is about what you are making in the USA.


I forgot to put the per month in my original statement. Sorry. We will be making $4000.00 usd per month.


----------



## alus

Hello to everyone. In the few days I am going to have phone call regarding job opportunity and I am sure the question about "your expectations" will be asked.
It's well known, multinational, FMCG company. Position - Brand Manager or Trade Marketing Manager. 
I have 10 years experience in the FMCG sector, have been on the same positions in Europe.
Guys, could you please recommend me what to say to them? I mean having in mind company and my experience average/realistic conditions. I do not want to be stupid and agree on low salary or to raise the expectations to non achievable results.
I will be here with wife an the kid (1.5 y.o.).
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Daniel.Mac

Hi everyone,

Im new to this forum and Im interested in relocating to Dubai in near future. What are the best job seeking websites you could recommend? Is jobsindubai any good, it asks me to pay some fees upon registering which already sounds dodgy to me. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## eunjeongcho

Hello everyone,

Thank you for a wealth of information.

I have read all 100 pages of this thread and copied and pasted about 3 full pages of info. from it.^^

Here is my story:

I am a biomedical engineer from South Korea. Female (30) / married.

My husband lives and works in Saudi Arabia (Dammam) and after living there for a short time (3 months) and scouring the area for jobs, I came up short of a decent position.

(My field is not only very specialized, but it's also very male-dominated in Saudi Arabia, as you may have guessed.) 

Since then, I returned to Korea and have been carrying on with my career. However, my husband is hoping I can still land something in the Mid East (and I am too^^) that is relatively close to him so we can at least travel together during the reg. holidays and he can visit as often as possible. (5-7 hour drive for him)

Here are my stats:

I have a bachelors and a masters degree in BioMedical Engineering from Yonsei University in Korea. (only a Korean would know that this university is #2 of all universities in Korea) with a GPA of 3.95 (MA).

+ a 1st grade BioMedEng certificate

I have 6 years of experience in a few fields.

These are my specialties:
"abaqus"
"cae engineer"
"finite element"
"stent"

Currently I work at a hospital in S. Korea (gwangju) in an R&D lab, where I design, research and test heart stents. 

I'm a lab geek! hahaha

I know I have alot of networking to do + more research + contacting recruiters + resumes to send.

I just wanted to see first; A) is there anyone here that is in the same field? B) any other engineers (any discipline) that may be kind enough to advise on the basics of what to expect and/or negotiate? C) to wish everyone well in their careers and life in the UAE. ^^


----------



## laconicia

*help needed URGENTLY!*

Hello everyone. I have just been offered a job from a school called Al Anwar Private School. Although the offer seems acceptable, I couldn't find any proper website or comment about the school. It is located in Deira they say but I am a little confused. Does anyone know this school? I will have a phone conversation with the employer tomorrow to clarify the things in my mind, so any kind of information or suggestion will be useful for me.


----------



## laconicia

*help needed URGENTLY!*

Hello everyone. I have just been offered a job from a school called Al Anwar Private School. Although the offer seems acceptable, I couldn't find any proper website or comment about the school. It is located in Deira they say but I am a little confused. Does anyone know this school? I will have a phone call with the employer tomorrow to clarify the things in my mind, so any kind of information or suggestion will be useful for me.


----------



## rackartyg

Hi,

I've gotten an offer from an IT company in Dubai. I have 10 years experience working as an IT consultant. I have a wife and a kid that's 1 year old. 

Salary: 35.000 AED / month
Accommodation: 110 -120.000 AED / year
Car, fuel and Salik paid
Cell phone paid
1 annual trip home for me and the family

So we have to pay or insurance and child care fees ourselves. 

How does that offer sound?


----------



## nuke

*Job offer - air ticket question*

Hi all, 
I finally received an offer, and I just have one specific question about the airticket. 

It reads, "Air Ticket Allowance for self and eligible family members: The value of one round trip (AD-Employee point of orgin as per contract - AD) (Business Class) encashment is provided according to the IATA rate fair and the amount is credited to the employee account on monthly basis". 

It doesn't sound like it's provided annually, right? 
Next question is, does this sound like I'd buy the ticket and they'd reimburse whatever the amount is according to the IATA rate to the "employee account" whatever that is..? on monthly basis?..so does that mean it's not paid in full at once but over some time?...a bit confused there..

I'd appreciate if you could share your experience on the air ticket.
Thanks!


----------



## fcjb1970

nuke said:


> Hi all,
> I finally received an offer, and I just have one specific question about the airticket.
> 
> It reads, "Air Ticket Allowance for self and eligible family members: The value of one round trip (AD-Employee point of orgin as per contract - AD) (Business Class) encashment is provided according to the IATA rate fair and the amount is credited to the employee account on monthly basis".
> 
> It doesn't sound like it's provided annually, right?
> Next question is, does this sound like I'd buy the ticket and they'd reimburse whatever the amount is according to the IATA rate to the "employee account" whatever that is..? on monthly basis?..so does that mean it's not paid in full at once but over some time?...a bit confused there..
> 
> I'd appreciate if you could share your experience on the air ticket.
> Thanks!


My guess is they mean annually, but I would ask them to specifically state that on the offer for your security. What they are saying is they will give you cash in lieu of actually buying you the ticket, and give you a portion each month. You should ask what they mean by employee account, it sounds to me like an account with a travel agent. The IATA rate will be on the lower end of what the true ticket price is, however, by giving you the credit you can use that money for any travel expenses. A biz class ticket to the US is pricey and would pay for at least two coach tickets, so it gives you a nice option to take holidays elsewhere (closer) traveling coach.

My company gave us a credit instead of the ticket and my single ticket paid for me and my friend to go to Switzerland-Rome and still left about AED 6K in my account.


----------



## nuke

@ fcjb1970: Thanks for the reply. Yeah, what you said makes sense that it might actually be annual ticket allowance, which is great! I will ask them to be sure. Thanks again!


----------



## Daniel.Mac

*Congrats*



rackartyg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've gotten an offer from an IT company in Dubai. I have 10 years experience working as an IT consultant. I have a wife and a kid that's 1 year old.
> 
> Salary: 35.000 AED / month
> Accommodation: 110 -120.000 AED / year
> Car, fuel and Salik paid
> Cell phone paid
> 1 annual trip home for me and the family
> 
> So we have to pay or insurance and child care fees ourselves.
> 
> How does that offer sound?


Congrats on getting an offer  Im in early stages of finding out the information necessary to find a job and relocate to Dubai. Do you mind me asking how long it took you to get a job offer and what website did you use to apply for jobs? 

Thank you


----------



## rackartyg

Daniel.Mac said:


> Congrats on getting an offer  Im in early stages of finding out the information necessary to find a job and relocate to Dubai. Do you mind me asking how long it took you to get a job offer and what website did you use to apply for jobs?
> 
> Thank you


I was headhunted for the job, so I didn't seek anything activly.


----------



## Daniel.Mac

Thank for your reply


----------



## realneed

Hi there,

I am at cross roads with a strange offer in hand. The employer (an LLC) is impressed with my skills and said he would be happy to have me on board. But, there's a small twist here. Since his company is a start-up and has no huge cash reserves, he's proposing a remuneration model which is not comparable with others. Here's the deal:

I will be working with a team of 2-3 dedicated people whose primary objective is to develop an in-house software application which will then be marketed and sold to customers. If the product generates more revenues, I will get a share in its profits otherwise he'll try to find a client for me. His idea is to spend some money from his own pockets and try his luck.

So, he's saying that as a starting salary I will be paid *7000 AED per month* towards my basic needs and *there won't be any other benefits.* He says that 7k is just to support me, and not a salary kind. He will take care of the Visa processing and flight tickets, nothing else.

He's openly saying that it shouldn't be seen as an employment offer, but as an opportunity to work with him as a partner. Since he's interested with my work, he is ready to support me with that 7k AED. And that's only for a couple of months (say around 4-6 months). Is there any fix in it ???

Should I accept the offer? And will it be possible for me to join other company after 5-6 months if I am not happy with the Employer ? It's difficult for me to attend interviews from here, so I would like to use that 4-5 months to find a job. Is it feasible? Please suggest.

Note: I am from India, and already earning 50k per month, have two and half years of experience, and I have a Bachelor's degree in Computer Science from one of the India's top 10 technological universities.


----------



## suzimack

*Job with Emirates*

Hi

I've just been offered an IT Business Analyst position with Emirates. I've read a few threads on them, and am looking for views.

The package thats been offered is:

Basic 12,560
Utilities (housing) 7,500
transport 665
school fees up to 30,000 (secondary)
Category B medical/dental for me (payable for my family)
39 days annual leave
1 annual ticket home for me and family (plus unlimited rebate tickets)

All these are monthly in Dhs (except school fees which are annual)


I am married with an 11 year old son. The grade they have offered is 8. I know that I am looking for a Grade 9, and have gone back to them basically asking for amost double what they are offering! I dont really expect to get that, but what would be a realistic compromise? (I have known other people carrying out a similar role and know that this offer is on the low side, but I was anticipating having to negotiate with them - is that avalid assumption?)

Any pointers on how best to negotiate gratefully received!!!


----------



## suzimack

john_C said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> That is about what I was thinking from the first moment I saw the offer. If negotiation margins exist, they probably won't be sufficient for me to decide to move from Boston. And that most likely would apply to most, if not all, of my colleagues here, even the currently unemployed ones, as the market for project managers in North America is better than ever (conversely, the working conditions between team downsizing and generalized outsourcing are getting worse by the day). While I was welcoming a temporary geographical change, I became quite pessimistic now (although, truth to be considered, Emirates is just my first try).


Hi JohnC

Can I ask what grade the position was you were offered? I've just been offered an IT Business Analyst role with Emirates at Grade 8. I've gone back and asked for a Grade 9 paying almost double what they offered....do you think theres any chance of me getting anywhere?


----------



## amith

Hi,

I have been offered a job as Sales Manager, office is based in Jabel Ali and i am planning to stay in Dubai. My offer is as below.

AED 9000/- per month basic
AED 5000/- per month HRA
company car and fuel
Medical for self and family
Air tickets once every year for self and family. My mobile expenses, internet etc are taken care by company. 

I am married with one 2.5 year old kid and expecting our second child in May next year. So please advice me if this package if ok? i have asked for AED 2000/- more in basic. Waiting for them to come back with a reply.

Please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## nikoslive

Hello all,

I would like to ask how is the job market in Dubai for Telecoms / IT related vacancies?


----------



## GeneralIblis

Hi, I've newly joined this forum.
So, I'm from Karachi, Pakistan and visiting Dubai to watch Cricket matches between England and Pakistan starting from Jan 21st. I don't have anything to do in Karachi for the next 6-18 months, i'm totally free and bored. And I was wondering what kind of job could I expect in Dubai, if any? I have only passed High School and have no work experience at all, however, I'm fluent in English, having basic understanding of Mathematics and Computer. 

P.S. I wouldn't be interested in Manual Labor.
Thanks.


----------



## rustysmart

Hi All,

I have received my contract whilst my wife still negotiating hers.

We are happy with the salary and bonuses etc. but I had a query regarding accommodation and allowances. Both of our contracts offer an apartment but one offers a one bed and the other offers a two bed. If we took the two bed apartment, is there any scope to ask for an allowance from the other employer? I'm not sure where the law stands on that one. Could we ask for utility allowance for example?

Any advice would be great, thanks in advance.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## sivart6

suzimack said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just been offered an IT Business Analyst position with Emirates. I've read a few threads on them, and am looking for views.
> 
> The package thats been offered is:
> 
> Basic 12,560
> Utilities (housing) 7,500
> transport 665
> school fees up to 30,000 (secondary)
> Category B medical/dental for me (payable for my family)
> 39 days annual leave
> 1 annual ticket home for me and family (plus unlimited rebate tickets)
> 
> All these are monthly in Dhs (except school fees which are annual)
> 
> I am married with an 11 year old son. The grade they have offered is 8. I know that I am looking for a Grade 9, and have gone back to them basically asking for amost double what they are offering! I dont really expect to get that, but what would be a realistic compromise? (I have known other people carrying out a similar role and know that this offer is on the low side, but I was anticipating having to negotiate with them - is that avalid assumption?)
> 
> Any pointers on how best to negotiate gratefully received!!!


Hi Suzimack,

I'm expecting a similar offer from Etihad. Would be interested to hear how you get on with your negotiation! 

Just wondering, where do you get your information regarding the different grades you mention?

Sivart6


----------



## fez

Hi All,
Its very nice to see so many people getting pretty decent offers from dubai.Its been a while i have been trying too but it seems that employees from dubai dont offer any jobs to people from my part of the world.Iv got five years experience in Business Intelligence and dwh on one of the biggest telco company of the world, but it seems that there is not much of business intelligence in dubai and only applying through website is not bearing any results.Can anyone suggest a good way to go about it, should i be present in dubai to apply for jobs, but that means leaving my current job which will be too risky.

regards,
fez


----------



## anonymous_bschool

*Jobs in UAE*

Hi,

I am interested in knowing the savings potential for an Indian Expat in UAE. 

I am a 2011 MBA Graduate from one of the top 10 B schools of India. Also I am an Engineering Graduate with close to 3 years of Work Experience in IT MNC in India.

My total Work Experience is 3.5+ years which includes 10 month Post MBA experience . I was campus recruited for a Global commodities Trading firm and my present location is Nigeria. Since we were from the Top B schools of India, we were given the profile as a Profit Centre Head (Sales and Distribution).

*My Annual Savings after tax *is around 11-12 Lpa i.e around 7K AED per month

My Questions are:
Are Top B school Grads from India offered salaries in Dubai which can give a saving of more than 7K AED per month, while I maintain a decent life style i.e Good House, Driver, Car, House Maid etc.?

How much should my salary in UAE be so that My net savings after tax > 7K AED per month?

My Reason for trying out for Greener pastures is plain and simple i,e sub saharan africa has limited option for Highly skilled professionals and Quality of Life is pathetic, Law and order is Horrible and Entertainment Options are almost zero.


----------



## marcelk

> How much should my salary in UAE be so that My net savings after tax > 7K AED per month?


LOL... barely from school and requiring a house maid and driver... sounds "over the top" so perhaps Dubai is a good fit for you. 

1. There's zero % income tax in Dubai
2. Never heard about "Profit Center Head", but ok... I'm from IT/Internet/Telecom, not trading. I guess it is better than "Loss Center Head"
3. If "savings" is your driver, Dubai is a bad place. Too many malls to kill your budget and the "entertainment" factor can be destructive to the monetary inflow as well, especially when alcohol is part of the requirements 
4. Costs of housing have gone down, but depending on the area and space you need it can still be a considerable cost factor. Add up that most rents need to be paid per annum, per 6 months (or when you are lucky per 3 months). Either look for a job with housing included or be prepared to eat up your some of your savings in your first month. If you need space for your house maid and a detached house think about something around AED 150k-200k per annum (that won't give you a private pool yet... unless you don't mind to live in the less classy areas).
5. don't get me wrong here, but an MBA title is no guarantee for a high profile job. Many people believe that Dubai's crisis has to do with too many academic people steering the wheels, and many international companies or hiring in people with a 10+ career record, former entrepreneurs, people with ruthless start-up mentality rather than fresh people on their academic titles and education levels. All I want to say is... an MBA is not a free ride in this rollercoaster called Dubai. "Highly skilled" is a qualification of education, not of "performance", so come with proof on your achievements in your job rather than with fancy diplomas. At the end of the day, there's cans full of MBA graduates, and the differentiation needs to come from experience in the real world. I have seen companies removing entire middle management layers and new senior leaders to take over the wheels.
6. Law and Order ... can imagine that it is bad in Nigeria, and compared to the crime scene over there, Dubai is a safe harbour. But... stay out of trouble and get familiar with the basic "rules of engagement" and you'll be fine

Disclaimer: the fact that my response might sound a bit cynical towards the academically educated professionals is not meant to be personal. I'm sure it provides opportunities and certain basic conditions, but when an economy is bottoming out businesses are careful in attracting new resources and when it comes down to a C.V. it is the tangible experience that will make the difference.

Good luck,

Marcel


----------



## anonymous_bschool

Marcel, Thanks for the Info provided.

Driver and House Maid is a compulsion in Nigeria because other options are not feasible for expats and they come cheap. I think so in a place like dubai It should be luxury, therefore I apologize for my Ignorance.

I would like to clear some of your doubts regarding the Term "Profit Centre Head", It simply means that you handle the sales and distribution of a location and are solely responsible for generating profits of that location in addition to planning and other operations activity.

I have already worked in an IT MNC back in India, therefore I know the IT sector very well.

About Experience vs Academics, One has to accept that it has to be a combination of both. Experience makes you adept but good formal education makes you learned and sensible. 

I am not sure about other countries in the world but in India a prized MBA degree from a top B school comes by burning midnight oil continuously for say 1 or 2 years. For instance in My B school out of 50,000 odd applicants only 300 were offered admissions. That is quite unthinkable for any part of the world.
Also, In India Experience gets nullified with High Academic qualifications to an extent and that is true with US and UK as well. Whether, MBAs have were solely responsible for Recession again is an issue to probe in first and then debate.

P.S: I am not in favor of Academics alone and I too have 3.5+ years experience across industries and geographies, therefore I understand the value of experience.


----------



## gionni_l

Dear,

you have to understand Nigeria is very well paid compared to Dubai for the very same reasons you want to leave that country. Life and health risk, life in a compound, no options.

I have done my survey and for example, italian oil and construction companies pay at least double for Nigeria compared to Dubai, you could be kidnapped any time, killed, you are forced to live in a compound, etc.
On the other hand Dubai is no longer an ignored place in the desert, so the "not confortable" factor is fading away from the payrolls, a lot of people actually want to come to Dubai, so they are not offering any longer much than you would be paid in home country, but it is tax free.

With your experience you would be looking at 20-25k aed monthly salary house allowance included, assuming you are being considered "western educated" by the job market, which I assume from your talking it is the case.

I have a western finance mba myself, just 1.5 year experience, and they have offered to me 20% less than the lower bracket I forecasted for you, which is still a 50% raise compared to actual pay in my home country.

Will you be able to save 7k aed a month living in a decent house and driving a decent car? Definitely if you don't waste money in luxuries.

Will you be able to employ a full time maid and a driver ? No, but you will be able to hire a maid let's say 3 times a week, 4 hours each time, and taxis are very cheap in Dubai, less than 100 aed you will go from one end to the other of the city ... in Rome it would cost 4 times that amount.

Hope if helps,


----------



## anonymous_bschool

Dear Gionni, 

Very Aptly put, Nigeria is a place where savings are good even for me but that savings comes at the cost of compromise. Security comes at the cost of independence and your life as correctly put, Hovers around that very compound!

Since I was a campus recruit, therefore the final location was not known to me. But After coming to Nigeria I can categorically say that it is only for those who probably do not have good choices back home(In India) or any other better country.

As I have learnt from many of my friends that UAE offers you at least a better quality of Life, if not high savings. 

I have learnt from my mistake and will rectify it soon.!!

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## loveandlite

*what should i expect?*

I am currently interviewing for a job in Abu Dhabi with one of their biggest financial companies. I have 6 years experience and a BA and Masters in Finance. Married with no children. I was wondering what is the range of salaray i should expect as i have no idea at all! 

thanks


----------



## patok

white_jasmin said:


> A 1 bedroom condom with a swimming in the building and a gym in the building goes for AED50k to 70k a year.



All condoms should be 1 bedroom max in my opinion


----------



## hayesh

*?*



patok said:


> All condoms should be 1 bedroom max in my opinion


LOL. Well said.


----------



## patok

whitecap said:


> Agreed....sort of  but here you get a tax free income and normally a nice increase on what you are paid in your home country. Swings and roundabouts? Oh, and the sun, and way of life and travel......


on that note whitecap... my wife & I love to travel... we have travelled throughout the Pacific & Asia... are you talking about domestic travel or international? i would be keen to know how cheap/xxy it is to go on a weekend trip to Eygpt for instance... do let me know if you are a fellow traveller


----------



## patok

pamela0810 said:


> They should not have reduced the housing allowance. If you want to rent a decent 2-3 bedroom house, you will need approximately AED120,000 a month. Also, they need to pay your utilities 100%


isnt 120,000 AED like $30,000/month... thats a bit pricey right...


----------



## suzimack

sivart6 said:


> Hi Suzimack,
> 
> I'm expecting a similar offer from Etihad. Would be interested to hear how you get on with your negotiation!
> 
> Just wondering, where do you get your information regarding the different grades you mention?
> 
> Sivart6


Hi Sivart6

I know a couple of people already employed by Emirates who gave some advice about the grades.

I have so far managed to get them to offer an increased salary, but I am keen to getv the grade changed too, as I think this will improve the other allowances (medical etc)

I have heard Etihad are better payers!


----------



## Negs

*Relocating to Dubai*

Hi,

I am working as Technical Architect in IT in India and I have below offer from an IT firm in Dubai.

Total - 19000 per month, No housing accommodation provided.

I am planning to relocate with my wife and 6 month old kid to Dubai.

Benefits
-- Medical Insurance for me and family (Inpatient and outpatient)

Is it sufficient to lead a comfortable life (2 BHK flat, own car etc) and have good savings. I am not sure about expenses in Dubai.

Please advise.


----------



## amith

Hi Negs,

Congrats!! i will also be moving to Dubai in couple of months. Which part of India are you from?

I have been doing some research and speaking to friends who are living in Dubai. I think you will be able to lead a comfortable life and also save decent amount with the package you have been offered. 

Where is your office? based on that you can look for accomodation. Go through the posts, you will get idea on the rents in different areas.


----------



## envision30

Hello everyone. I am new here and this is my first post. 
I have seen many posts about salary and packages offers/questions but somehow I can't find the answers to the most basic questions. 
1. First of all, I am trying to understand a concept of this thread in particular. When I see ''originally from......'' and ''Expat in uae'' - does that mean that this person is physically in Dubai right now ? If not, here comes my 2nd question :
2. When someone inquires/validates whether his salary offer is good enough for living a normal life in Dubai, how did that particular person passed his interview and received an offer ? Are all these people on this forum had to physically move to Dubai for that particular interview ? Or was the interview done by phone in most cases ? If interview requires to go to Dubai, isn't it a bit expensive for people from US/Canada to go to Dubai only for 1-2 interviews with no guarantee that you will be offered a job ?
3. In my particular case I haven't started applying for jobs yet. Before I do, I need to understand what to expect. I am physically in Canada, and I am not sure whether I will need to go do Dubai for an interview or this is usually done by phone when a person is in another country.
4. And my last question, I am currently working for Canadian Army (National Defense) in administration field. I have over 8 years of experience. My salary here is about 50K/year. But as we know, Canada has huge taxes, so my net income per year equals to 33K (27K goes to government) which is about AED 10K per month. I am wondering how much should I expect to get for an administration position considering Canadian citizenship and years of experience in the government sector.

P.S. And also, if any Canadians know any info on how to not pay taxes on the income gained overseas...I heard that you have to cancel all your bank accounts etc. Is there any info on that ?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## fcjb1970

envision30 said:


> Hello everyone. I am new here and this is my first post.
> I have seen many posts about salary and packages offers/questions but somehow I can't find the answers to the most basic questions.
> 1. First of all, I am trying to understand a concept of this thread in particular. When I see ''originally from......'' and ''Expat in uae'' - does that mean that this person is physically in Dubai right now ? If not,


I believe that is the theory, I don't know that everyone follows that. Some put expat in before having physically moved I believe.




envision30 said:


> 2. When someone inquires/validates whether his salary offer is good enough for living a normal life in Dubai, how did that particular person passed his interview and received an offer ? Are all these people on this forum had to physically move to Dubai for that particular interview ? Or was the interview done by phone in most cases ? If interview requires to go to Dubai, isn't it a bit expensive for people from US/Canada to go to Dubai only for 1-2 interviews with no guarantee that you will be offered a job ?


If a company is actively looking for people from out of country than they are planning on doing initial screening over the phone and if successful possibly flying someone in for an interview. If you are just chasing down jobs from out of the country then it is hard to say what the company will or won't be willing to do. Personally, I would never fly myself to an interview for a direct hire position.




envision30 said:


> 4. And my last question, I am currently working for Canadian Army (National Defense) in administration field. I have over 8 years of experience.


Not to sound harsh, but I am not sure I understand what type of job you seek here with those qualifications. You cannot get a position in the UAE military. Government jobs are done by citizens here, like in most countries they are highly coveted because of their pay and security. The jobs for military consultants are not looking for people with administrative backgrounds, they are looking for guys with ops experiences, technical expertise, etc. Also, not to be critical of my neighbors to the north, but the Canadian military is not a big selling point in the UAE, they want Yanks, Brits, French/Aussie




envision30 said:


> My salary here is about 50K/year. But as we know, Canada has huge taxes, so my net income per year equals to 33K (27K goes to government) which is about AED 10K per month. I am wondering how much should I expect to get for an administration position considering Canadian citizenship and years of experience in the government sector.


Seems a bit early in your process to really be thinking salary, I would first be concerned with what jobs are out there. 

Honestly, to me it sounds like jobs for the type of skills you have are either done by locals or people from countries that will take far less pay than you would take.


----------



## gionni_l

envision30 said:


> I am wondering how much should I expect to get for an administration position considering Canadian citizenship and years of experience in the government sector.


I would like just to add, on top of what already said (good govt jobs in dubai - like in almost every country - are for nationals) that in the past couple of years Canadians are frowned upon by UAE govt, a simple two weeks tourists visa costs 250$, while it is free or significantly cheaper for almost everyone else.


----------



## MatP

All, 

Firstly, what a great place for information and nice to see so many people take the time to help each other out.

I am at the very early stages of considering a move to Dubai for work, I have been invited to apply for a position, which I will be doing, of which the recruitment process will be over several months (I have been invited by a friend who is a former colleague).

I am single and have no dependants.

This contact came early this week and at that point was not considering a move abroad from sunny (cough!) London!

This is a large multi-national corporation and is a fantastic opportunity for me should I be successful but my reasons for considering a move would be threefold - the job/career aspect, saving what I deem to be a considerable amount and experiencing another culture.

We are obviously not anywhere near discussing final package just yet, but the steer I have been given at the outset is that I would be looking at 550k AED annually (I have included in this figure an accommodation allowance) plus fringe benefits such as full medical care.

On the saving perspective I would want to save around 170k AED per year so is it practical to suggest I could live off 380k AED annually based on below requirements, 

- Comfortable 1 bed flat in good location (from reading the site lets say in the Marina, at a decent level to avoid massive noise and closer to bars/shops etc)

- Rental car, not looking for a kitted up X5 but something comfortable like an Accord with a sat nav, leather, bluetooth etc

- Lifestyle that includes 5-a-side/golf/squash/gym couple of times a week plus eating out once or twice a week and maybe a few beers on the weekend (not fine dining or crystal but would like a decent meal and somewhere to keep up with football/rugby on the TV)

From what I have read the downside of life for some is that the country differs from where they are from (which surely is a given?!), a higher than anticipated cost of living, employer troubles, erratic driving, debt, summer heat and the risk of jail for alcohol related infringements (driving/behaviour). 

Outside of my three main objectives I see the positives as, great weather outside of the summer period, chance to do things not possible in the UK (though know this sits under 'new experience') and just really refresh my existence generally (new friends/routine/sights/travel), not that it is terrible now by any means but this I find really exciting.

Any help at this very early stage of my thought process to a potential move would be most appreciated.

Mat


----------



## aerosman

Hello All,
I have a dilema...I am 28 year old engineer from Canada no kids or wife for that matter that has b been offered a job in UAE with the following conditions...
28500 per month AED inclusive of transport, housing, etc... plus two flights home a year... 
which when converted into euro on a annual basis(i live in the netherlands on a expat contract) it equals roughly 73000 euro per year tax free...
I currently make 70000 euro per year in the netherlands with the 30% tax ruling applied to my wage... therefore in the end there is only a difference of about 1700 euros in net salary as compared to the UAE...
Is it really worth to hassle my way out there for extra 1700 euros as compared to the netherlands... is life really that amazing copared to say being 2 hours away from paris or 1 hour away from brussels???

I have been contemplating this for a heck of a long time...

your comments are greatly appreciated!

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## fcjb1970

MatP said:


> All,
> 
> Firstly, what a great place for information and nice to see so many people take the time to help each other out.
> 
> I am at the very early stages of considering a move to Dubai for work, I have been invited to apply for a position, which I will be doing, of which the recruitment process will be over several months (I have been invited by a friend who is a former colleague).
> 
> I am single and have no dependants.
> 
> This contact came early this week and at that point was not considering a move abroad from sunny (cough!) London!
> 
> This is a large multi-national corporation and is a fantastic opportunity for me should I be successful but my reasons for considering a move would be threefold - the job/career aspect, saving what I deem to be a considerable amount and experiencing another culture.
> 
> We are obviously not anywhere near discussing final package just yet, but the steer I have been given at the outset is that I would be looking at 550k AED annually (I have included in this figure an accommodation allowance) plus fringe benefits such as full medical care.
> 
> On the saving perspective I would want to save around 170k AED per year so is it practical to suggest I could live off 380k AED annually based on below requirements,
> 
> - Comfortable 1 bed flat in good location (from reading the site lets say in the Marina, at a decent level to avoid massive noise and closer to bars/shops etc)
> 
> - Rental car, not looking for a kitted up X5 but something comfortable like an Accord with a sat nav, leather, bluetooth etc
> 
> - Lifestyle that includes 5-a-side/golf/squash/gym couple of times a week plus eating out once or twice a week and maybe a few beers on the weekend (not fine dining or crystal but would like a decent meal and somewhere to keep up with football/rugby on the TV)
> 
> From what I have read the downside of life for some is that the country differs from where they are from (which surely is a given?!), a higher than anticipated cost of living, employer troubles, erratic driving, debt, summer heat and the risk of jail for alcohol related infringements (driving/behaviour).
> 
> Outside of my three main objectives I see the positives as, great weather outside of the summer period, chance to do things not possible in the UK (though know this sits under 'new experience') and just really refresh my existence generally (new friends/routine/sights/travel), not that it is terrible now by any means but this I find really exciting.
> 
> Any help at this very early stage of my thought process to a potential move would be most appreciated.
> 
> Mat


Mate, I think a realistic number to live the type of lifestyle you seem to want is AED 20K/month, which should include some traveling/holiday money. Costs in the early months may be a bit higher as you get settled.


----------



## ebotix

Hello y'all

Just wanted to find out what are some of the expat packages that I could expect for a senior manager or directorship position. Are companies in Dubai still offering great benefits, or has the economic downturn reached the UAE too?


----------



## basc

aerosman said:


> Hello All,
> I have a dilema...I am 28 year old engineer from Canada no kids or wife for that matter that has b been offered a job in UAE with the following conditions...
> 28500 per month AED inclusive of transport, housing, etc... plus two flights home a year...
> which when converted into euro on a annual basis(i live in the netherlands on a expat contract) it equals roughly 73000 euro per year tax free...
> I currently make 70000 euro per year in the netherlands with the 30% tax ruling applied to my wage... therefore in the end there is only a difference of about 1700 euros in net salary as compared to the UAE...
> Is it really worth to hassle my way out there for extra 1700 euros as compared to the netherlands... is life really that amazing copared to say being 2 hours away from paris or 1 hour away from brussels???
> 
> I have been contemplating this for a heck of a long time...
> 
> your comments are greatly appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jon


1700 eur a month right? Is your job offer in Dubai contracting or permanent? I changed from contracting in France and Germany to being permanent here - I had to factor in other benefits like getting paid vacation, medical benefits etc. It adds up. I figure once I am over my probation period I can get back to Europe once every 2 or 3 months. When I lived there I probably didn't travel any more than that.


----------



## HydIndian

*Is this decen salary?*

I have got an offer from govt based IT firm. I have 7+ yrs or experience in IT(java) and my current salary is 11Lacks PA.

Now they have offered me 168k pa, medical insurance, 30 days of leave and flight tickets to home. I am planning to move with my wife

Is this a good salary or not. and how much I will be able to save


----------



## notoriouseddie

Received an offer recently from a dental clinic in Dubai. I was genuinely suprised how crap it was! Here it is incase anyone is interested - Bare in mind it is in the norm in most clinics to get approx 45% of turnover after laboratory bills. Until I meet my turnover requirements (which really depend on how busy the clinic is) they're offering 18%. I am in negotiations but cant see them budging much.

_"XXXXXXXXXXXX is pleased to offer you a job as a Full time GP Dentist. We trust that your knowledge, skills and experience will be among our most valuable assets.Should you accept this job offer, per company policy you'll be eligible to receive the following beginning on your hire date.

•	13,000 AED Basic Salary 
•	3,500 AED Housing allowance 
•	1,500 AED Transport allowance 
•	Total 18,000 AED Salary Monthly 

a.	Turnover up to 100,000 - Monthly Salary AED 18,000

b.	101,000 to 120,000 Monthly salary + 35% of the turnover above 101,000AED up to 120,000AED

c.	121,000 to 160,000 Monthly salary + 35% of the turnover above 101,000AED up to 120,000AED+ 40% of the turnover above 121,000AED up to 160,000AED

d.	161,000 to 200,000 Monthly salary + 35% of the turnover above 101,000AED up to 120,000 AED+ 40% of the turnover above 121,000AED up to 160,000+ 50% of the turnover above 161,000AED up to 200,000AED.

Your monthly minimum performance target is AED 100,000AED of Net Turnover (Net turnover means Total collection less the deductions if any.

•	Visa with UAE 
•	Licensing /fee’s with Dubai Health Care city 
•	Malpractice insurance 
•	Dental Coverage 
•	Health Coverage 
•	Yearly vacation with economy class ticket to United Kingdom Plus pay._


----------



## envision30

gionni_l said:


> I would like just to add, on top of what already said (good govt jobs in dubai - like in almost every country - are for nationals) that in the past couple of years Canadians are frowned upon by UAE govt, a simple two weeks tourists visa costs 250$, while it is free or significantly cheaper for almost everyone else.


Yes, I know that. I've been in Dubai for 9 days in november and had to pay 200$ for 14 days tourist visa. However, I don't think companies really care about how the governement deals with Canadians. I wish (and hope) what they would really care about would be western education and work experience. 

As for what kind of job I am looking for, I guess that would have to be in administration and logistics such as executive secretary, personal assistant, document controller etc. I also rely on the fact that I speak 3 others languages besides english (russian, french and ukrainian).

My only doubt is whether it will be enough for a company to hire me from overseas, or like it was stated here earlier jobs for the type of skills I have are either done by locals or people from countries that will take far less pay than I would take.


----------



## MarkoPolo

Ash1980 said:


> OK Guys, sounds like this thread needs some kicking! here I go:
> 
> I'm moving to AD in few three weeks, and I have accepted the following offer:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 13,000
> Allowances: AED 16,750 (Total AED 29,750)
> Housing allowance: up to AED 210,000
> Medical insurance for self and family
> 30 working days annual leave
> 
> The post is with the government of AD, Grade 2 (if this means anything)
> I've got 4 years of UK experience, PhD, MSc, and a BSc.
> Married with no children.
> 
> How good/bad do you think this offer is?
> 
> Thanks.


Reasonable offer but hence you are a Phd I think you can do better to be honest.. I have no Phd just MBA and make more in Dubai


----------



## Lenochka

Aerosman....
do you really think its such a great benefit to be in Brussels within 1 hour...?
if so, then don't bother to move


----------



## janome

Hi All,

I just received the following offer to join a strategy consulting company as a research manager (focusing on Telecoms & IT). It's a mid-tier company with a size of around 150 odd staff. Please advise if the package that the company is offering me is reasonable enough for a family of 3 (one toddler). 

- Annual Salary - US$70k/year
- Housing Allowance - US$25k/year
- Transport Allowance - US$5K/year
- One-time relocation allowance = US$5K
- 25 days leave
- Health Insurance including full medical and dental coverage
- Annual ticket back home for family

Thanks.

J.


----------



## Dohi

Hi all,

I work in european company that have a global presence, including in Dubai. The industry is in plastic business equipments for retail supermarket, and the job description is a Sales Manager. The job will require me to travel around the gulf. Currently i'm considering a move from my home country to UAE (internal transfer). My company only pay the salary in lump sum, and does not break down into components. 

It looks like 24000 AED per month / 288000 AED per year.

I have a wife (housewife not working) and 1 child (18 months old). We never been to middle east, so absolutely have no clue whether we can sustain in a long run.

I've made a rough calculation, need the input from the expats here, IS THIS REALISTIC?

Monthly
In: AED 24000
Out:
Send Home: AED 8000 (i need to send money to family, pay house mortgage & banksavings)
Eat: AED 4000 (2 adults + 1 baby)
Apartment rental : AED 4000
Utility: AED 1000 (electric, water, gas, internet, phone)
Grocery: AED 1000 (monthly supermarket shopping for household, food & stuffs)
Transport: AED 1000 (no company car, i guess need to take public transport?)
School: AED 2000 (not yet start, but i need to start save the money when time comes)
Save to local bank account : AED 3000

We are simple people, dont do clubbing, no luxurious stuffs, once a week entertainment is fine, like outdoors, we dont do restaurants or cafe too much, cook at home is preferred.

Please please please let me know, should i go for this?


----------



## Nads1

Hi Everyone, 

I have been reading the posts on this forum and find them very informative. I am a qualified UK teacher with 12 years experience (5 of which is leadership). I hold a MA as well. My husband is also a teacher with 3 years teaching experience. We are both interested in moving to Dubai in order to save some money. We have two young children 5 and 3. We have been told by two separate recruitment agencies who are quite keen for us to apply that our salary would be 19, 500 AED and 13, 000 plus free accommodation and utilities, insurance, one flight home for family once a year, bonus of one months salary at the end of each year. 

I have noticed that the cost of school fee is rather expensive. 

Would our joint salary be able to provide a good education for our children and save some good money? Is this a good offer or not?

Thanks


----------



## Zunzun

@Dizzy, What would be considered a good salary for a family of 3? (2 adults 1 kid)
Our housing, medical, and child education will be paid by the employer. Thanx


----------



## Mithrandir

Hi all,

I am an Industrial Engineer from Turkey with only 1 year of experience ( 26 years old, have M.S in IE). I've offered total of 13K AED/month, no accommodation . Company is in Finance industry. I am single.

I realised it is not much, but is it ok to live normal life and maybe save around 1K $/month. And is it usual in dubai to get a decent raise after probation or after 1 year?

Thanks.


----------



## smp84

Hi All,

I just received the following contract offer to join an engineering and manufacturing company as an engineering manager. Please advise if the package that the company is offering me is reasonable enough for a single male.

- Annual Salary - AED 352k/yr (AED 29k/mo)
- Bonus - Minimum AED 88k/yr
- Housing - Furnished Apartment in Jumeirah Lakes Towers area paid by the company
- Utilities - All Paid for by the company 
- Transport - Company Provided 4X4
- Computer Allowance - AED 293/mo
- (2) - 3 week leave periods
- Health Insurance including full medical and dental coverage
- Life Insurance Paid for by the company 
- (2) Annual round-trip tickets back home

Thanks.


----------



## fcjb1970

smp84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received the following contract offer to join an engineering and manufacturing company as an engineering manager. Please advise if the package that the company is offering me is reasonable enough for a single male.
> 
> - Annual Salary - AED 352k/yr (AED 29k/mo)
> - Bonus - Minimum AED 88k/yr
> - Housing - Furnished Apartment in Jumeirah Lakes Towers area paid by the company
> - Utilities - All Paid for by the company
> - Transport - Company Provided 4X4
> - Computer Allowance - AED 293/mo
> - (2) - 3 week leave periods
> - Health Insurance including full medical and dental coverage
> - Life Insurance Paid for by the company
> - (2) Annual round-trip tickets back home
> 
> Thanks.


You are asking if AED 36,667/month is going to be enough after all your housing and car expenses are paid? Kind of a no brainer answer. You should be able to send 25K/month home and still live quite well.


----------



## Jynxgirl

It really is how you live your life and just how much high living you have to do. If you have to go to 400dir brunches each week, bringing a date who YOU pay for, then drinks after at the most expensive bars, you can be done in for a 3k day/night easily. If you are provided an altima but have to drive to the party in an audi. Then the monthly weekend vacations will run you 4 to 5000 dirhams. Then you have to add on the clothes to run in those circles, the watches, the shoes, the bling factor...

A good deal of folks who work were I work are in the 140$k/512dir a year range, over 40k a month.... Everything provided. And they leave here broke. Half of them doing a runner on a great deal of credit card debt.


----------



## fcjb1970

Jynxgirl said:


> It really is how you live your life and just how much high living you have to do. If you have to go to 400dir brunches each week, bringing a date who YOU pay for, then drinks after at the most expensive bars, you can be done in for a 3k day/night easily. If you are provided an altima but have to drive to the party in an audi. Then the monthly weekend vacations will run you 4 to 5000 dirhams. Then you have to add on the clothes to run in those circles, the watches, the shoes, the bling factor...
> 
> A good deal of folks who work were I work are in the 140$k/512dir a year range, over 40k a month.... Everything provided. And they leave here broke. Half of them doing a runner on a great deal of credit card debt.


I obviously do not get out enough


----------



## Jynxgirl

fcjb1970 said:


> I obviously do not get out enough


Don't say that like is a bad thing


----------



## Mithrandir

Mithrandir said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am an Industrial Engineer from Turkey with only 1 year of experience ( 26 years old, have M.S in IE). I've offered total of 13K AED/month, no accommodation . Company is in Finance industry. I am single.
> 
> I realised it is not much, but is it ok to live normal life and maybe save around 1K $/month. And is it usual in dubai to get a decent raise after probation or after 1 year?
> 
> Thanks.


any advice?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Mithrandir said:


> any advice?


Many non westerners live on that salary, but most people here wouldnt manage on it, with no savings. Trying to save 1k$/3700 of that would be next to impossible for most of us. Can it be done, yes. If you don't want any savings, then yes, you can live on that a decent enough westernized life. If savings is what you are after, I would pass. If just the experience, then ok.


----------



## Nads1

Hi Senior Expats, 

Could you please help me out with my question above. Your response would be very useful.

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

Nads1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading the posts on this forum and find them very informative. I am a qualified UK teacher with 12 years experience (5 of which is leadership). I hold a MA as well. My husband is also a teacher with 3 years teaching experience. We are both interested in moving to Dubai in order to save some money. We have two young children 5 and 3. We have been told by two separate recruitment agencies who are quite keen for us to apply that our salary would be 19, 500 AED and 13, 000 plus free accommodation and utilities, insurance, one flight home for family once a year, bonus of one months salary at the end of each year.
> 
> I have noticed that the cost of school fee is rather expensive.
> 
> Would our joint salary be able to provide a good education for our children and save some good money? Is this a good offer or not?
> 
> Thanks


In theory you should be fine. If you are both teachers, suggest asking the school about reduced tuition. Have you asked if they will help with school fees? Generaly expats try to get that included? I know a few of the teachers posting have gotten up to such amounts or percentages off. 

If everything else is provided and you just have to pay the school fees, you could make it but will start to get tight with both children in school and will not probly save much at that point.


----------



## Dohi

Hi, can someone help me to comment on my calculation below, will it be enough/realistic? Thanks



Hi all,

I work in european company that have a global presence, including in Dubai. The industry is in plastic business equipments for retail supermarket, and the job description is a Sales Manager. The job will require me to travel around the gulf. Currently i'm considering a move from my home country to UAE (internal transfer). My company only pay the salary in lump sum, and does not break down into components. 

It looks like 24000 AED per month / 288000 AED per year.

I have a wife (housewife not working) and 1 child (18 months old). We never been to middle east, so absolutely have no clue whether we can sustain in a long run.

I've made a rough calculation, need the input from the expats here, IS THIS REALISTIC?

Monthly
In: AED 24000
Out:
Send Home: AED 8000 (i need to send money to family, pay house mortgage & banksavings)
Eat: AED 4000 (2 adults + 1 baby)
Apartment rental : AED 4000
Utility: AED 1000 (electric, water, gas, internet, phone)
Grocery: AED 1000 (monthly supermarket shopping for household, food & stuffs)
Transport: AED 1000 (no company car, i guess need to take public transport?)
School: AED 2000 (not yet start, but i need to start save the money when time comes)
Save to local bank account : AED 3000

We are simple people, dont do clubbing, no luxurious stuffs, once a week entertainment is fine, like outdoors, we dont do restaurants or cafe too much, cook at home is preferred.

Please please please let me know, should i go for this?[/QUOTE]


----------



## marcelk

Hi Dohi,
Doesn't look bad. Just be prepared for some one off costs:
1- visa for your family (I think there's a security deposit of AED 5000, but don't know if this can be covered by writing a cheque)
2- rental agency fees (5% of annual rent) and security deposit (also 5% of annual rent). Security deposit can be done by writing a cheque, the agency fees need to be paid (in case you rent through an agency)
3- Utilities, internet and phone seem well estimated, but phone usage can be expensive (especially calling internationally). If this is not covered by your employer, be careful. Etisalat and Du have high tariffs compared to other countries.
4- Also take into account that rent usually needs to be paid in advance and 12 months or 6 months are typical. 3 months is already getting rare and 1 month is very rare. My employer gave me a 6 month advance on my expense allowance (no accomodation provided, but get an additional sum on top of my salary) for which I could get a decent rental deal in Dubai Marina based on 6 month payment term.

So... all good, but anticipate on some start up costs. You might save something on transportation if you can live closely to your working locations. Metro and taxi are relatively cheap unless you need a 30 minute commute every day/21 working days a month.

Marcel


----------



## smp84

Jynxgirl said:


> It really is how you live your life and just how much high living you have to do. If you have to go to 400dir brunches each week, bringing a date who YOU pay for, then drinks after at the most expensive bars, you can be done in for a 3k day/night easily. If you are provided an altima but have to drive to the party in an audi. Then the monthly weekend vacations will run you 4 to 5000 dirhams. Then you have to add on the clothes to run in those circles, the watches, the shoes, the bling factor...


I hear what your saying about the people that want to live a lavish lifestyle. That's not really me. I do pretty well saving on a salary half that here in the States. On the hand I have friends here who make the same if not more and are constantly broke. As you said, it's about how you live your life.


----------



## Nads1

Thanks Jynxgirl.

Am with an agency ad they told me tuition is not included, however, I am shopping around before I accept an offer. I will ensure that we get a deal with tuition fees. 

If we have tuition included at least 50%, would we be able to save a decent amount each month. We usually eat out once a month at a nice restaurant. WE live very simple life. 

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Nads1

Thanks Jynxgirl.

Am with an agency ad they told me tuition is not included, however, I am shopping around before I accept an offer. I will ensure that we get a deal with tuition fees. 

If we have tuition included at least 50%, would we be able to save a decent amount each month. We usually eat out once a month at a nice restaurant. WE live very simple life. 

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Pranav

*How much does Income Auditor gets paid in 5 Star Property in Dubai or Abu Dhabi?*

Hello Everyone,

Greetiings from London.

I have been working as Income Auditor in Finance department for over a year to the one of the best 5 star property in London. Now, Looking forward to Dubai or Abu Dhabi for similar role. I have graduated as MBA in Corporate Finance from top tier university in England and also currently pursuing CIMA management level.

I am bit confused now regarding pay scale, some say 4000 DH n some say 7000 DH

Could you please advice me and suggest whats the salary expectation for Income Auditor?

Best Regards,
Pranav


----------



## quattro

I have searched but to no avail.

Does anyone have any idea what to expect as a property consultant based in Dubai. I know the basic but commission wise what is realistic?

5k? 10k? 20k?
Just an idea would be useful, I never trust the 'our average agent is earning themselves 35k' lark.

Anyone in the know?


----------



## Tricktrack

*Sorry another cost of living question...*

Hi
We are family of 5 (including 3 young kids) moving out soon, what's the norm re percentage of salary spent on accommodation please?
We will have schooling paid for, medical, yearly flights home.
We aren't big 'going out' people but would imagine having to do some external socialising initially to meet other families, but we prefer to chill at home or do something outdoors, but we generally lead a simple life.
Is it realistic to be prepared to pay almost half of salary on rent please?
Don't want to commit to something that is way beyond our reach but it would be nice to try the villa with pool thing!
Any advise welcome as always!


----------



## chrislad2002

Hi,

I am in the process of accepting a position based in Dubai, a sales based role in an industry I have spent a number of years, the package offered is as follows:

19000 AED per month salary
7000 AED per month housing allowance
All bills covered by the company on the flat DEWA, interenet etc
2500 AED per month car allowance

I am a single UK expat, 30 years in age, it seems on paer to be a reasonable offer??

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kawasutra

chrislad2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of accepting a position based in Dubai, a sales based role in an industry I have spent a number of years, the package offered is as follows:
> 
> 19000 AED per month salary
> 7000 AED per month housing allowance
> All bills covered by the company on the flat DEWA, interenet etc
> 2500 AED per month car allowance
> 
> I am a single UK expat, 30 years in age, it seems on paer to be a reasonable offer??
> 
> Any thoughts?


I would be happy with this amount of money, but I dont know your lifestyle...!


----------



## chrislad2002

Naturally I look to go out for a blast at a weekend but during the week i will be travelling a quite a lot around the region so will not really spend much at all.

In theory this is a good package to be able to save some money too??


----------



## DubaiTom

chrislad2002 said:


> In theory this is a good package to be able to save some money too??


As a single definitely.


----------



## Whiteedd

I am just in the process of trying to finalise an opportunity to work in pre-sales for a global IT provider based in Dubai and I would appreciate views on whether this package is as good as it looks. I have 25 years experience in IT and 12 as an IT architect.
So here goes:
50k a month + bonus which includes 120K year housing, 30k a year car allowance
Private healthcare for the family plus limited dental (not sure what this means)
Return airfares for the family
85% of education fees
21 days holiday

Relocation expenses.

I have 3 kids that are 11, 13 and 17 so I will have to support two kids in local schools and a daughter in Uni in the UK so I need to be sure that I will have enough to fund that and have a decent lifestyle. My life style is usually long working hours so I only get to the gym or stay in with a bottle of wine during the week. Weekends are usualy doing something with the kids and one family meal out at a chain restaurant.

The one thing that does seem to be strange is that there is no pension or annuity. Is this something I should be pushing for? Should I also be pushing for 100% of school fees?


----------



## basc

chrislad2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of accepting a position based in Dubai, a sales based role in an industry I have spent a number of years, the package offered is as follows:
> 
> 19000 AED per month salary
> 7000 AED per month housing allowance
> All bills covered by the company on the flat DEWA, interenet etc
> 2500 AED per month car allowance
> 
> I am a single UK expat, 30 years in age, it seems on paer to be a reasonable offer??
> 
> Any thoughts?


Yeah, that's a good offer - depending on how much you decide to spend on rent, you could have a good time and still save approx a 1/3 of that a month


----------



## Jynxgirl

Whiteedd said:


> I am just in the process of trying to finalise an opportunity to work in pre-sales for a global IT provider based in Dubai and I would appreciate views on whether this package is as good as it looks. I have 25 years experience in IT and 12 as an IT architect.
> So here goes:
> 50k a month + bonus which includes 120K year housing, 30k a year car allowance
> Private healthcare for the family plus limited dental (not sure what this means)
> Return airfares for the family
> 85% of education fees
> 21 days holiday
> 
> Relocation expenses.
> 
> I have 3 kids that are 11, 13 and 17 so I will have to support two kids in local schools and a daughter in Uni in the UK so I need to be sure that I will have enough to fund that and have a decent lifestyle. My life style is usually long working hours so I only get to the gym or stay in with a bottle of wine during the week. Weekends are usualy doing something with the kids and one family meal out at a chain restaurant.
> 
> The one thing that does seem to be strange is that there is no pension or annuity. Is this something I should be pushing for? Should I also be pushing for 100% of school fees?


 
Try to push for 100% tuition. Have a look on the school websites directly. You will find that at some schools, for higher levels, education at 60 to 80k a year for those ages/levels. Repton seems to be a favorite so just pasting a link for you to browse the 'average' fees you will encounter at the 'better' schools. School Fees | Admissions | Repton School Dubai 

120k is going to land you an ok place in the springs/meadows but not going to go far enough to be in the arabian ranches or some place a bit more... nice. For someone who has 25+ years, the villa range at that price you are going to get in the uae would be a downer. 

When most expats leave, they will be given an end of service gratuity. That 'sort of' is suppose to make up for no retirement/pension planning. But regardless, investing and putting savings away is up to the indivual during your time here. Stay focused and budget wisely.  Is hard to do for some with all the brunches, nights out at the fancy hotels, and beach parties... 

Seems good enough salary to some of us in the 20k range but is all relative..... 
How does this salary compare to what you receive currently? 25 years of experience I would imagine you are on a nice salary currently.


----------



## fcjb1970

Jynxgirl said:


> When most expats leave, they will be given an end of service gratuity. That 'sort of' is suppose to make up for no retirement/pension planning. But regardless, investing and putting savings away is up to the indivual during your time here. Stay focused and budget wisely.  Is hard to do for some with all the brunches, nights out at the fancy hotels, and beach parties...


Be aware when End of Service Gratuity is computed it is based on 'Basic Salary.' Many (most/all?) companies structure your salary so that only a portion is considered the basic salary. So if your salary is broken out as Basic Salary = x + Allowance(s) = y + Bonus = z The EoS Gratuity is based on x, not x+y+z. Also if you resign before 5 years (maybe is 3 years) you are not entitled to it all. I figure, look at it as a windfall or money to help the transition back home, not something you should be counting on as a retirement plan.


----------



## Whiteedd

Thanks for the advice. 

I think I will push for the 100% of school fees and have a discussion about the gratuity and housing. What would I need to be looking at for a nicer area?

My current salary with bonus is about $175k AUD but I also get generous tax allowances. Even with a high salary I am sinking fast trying live in Sydney, hence the move to Dubai.


----------



## JustinKB

*Dubai Salary*

Hi, I have just been approached about a contract position working as an Information Security Consultant working in the Telecomms sector. The maximum salary on offer is 10,000 USD per month. It is a 4 month contract with the potential to go long term. If that's the case, my girlfriend and her son would join me. Would that salary be sufficient for me on my own and then later if my girlfriend and her son join me please? Thanks.


----------



## dizzyizzy

JustinKB said:


> Hi, I have just been approached about a contract position working as an Information Security Consultant working in the Telecomms sector. The maximum salary on offer is 10,000 USD per month. It is a 4 month contract with the potential to go long term. If that's the case, my girlfriend and her son would join me. Would that salary be sufficient for me on my own and then later if my girlfriend and her son join me please? Thanks.


Is quite low to be honest. Are there any allowances on top of that? You guys would have to live very modestly. You can not sponsor your gf nor her son's visa so they will have to do monthly visa runs (around 200 dhs each)


----------



## JustinKB

There are no allowances as far as I'm aware as it is a contract role. I'm quite surprised actually as it corresponds to AED 37000 per month which seemed quite good from the research that I have done this morning. However, I shall listen to the voice of experience. Ho hum! Thanks.


----------



## dizzyizzy

JustinKB said:


> There are no allowances as far as I'm aware as it is a contract role. I'm quite surprised actually as it corresponds to AED 37000 per month which seemed quite good from the research that I have done this morning. However, I shall listen to the voice of experience. Ho hum! Thanks.


NEVERMIND - I thought it was 10,000 AED!! 

You will be more than fine then!! good luck and hope it becomes a permanent role


----------



## JustinKB

Phew! I thought I was losing the plot! Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## OTRA

I'm in discussions with a GMNC (Giant Multi-National Corp) to take a site manager role for their oil and gas operation in the JAFZ. The discussion so far:
(all figures annual)
360,000Dhs Base
130,000Dhs Housing
30,000Dhs _or_ company car
35,000Dhs per child Education
Annual airfare home for the family
Medical - still waiting for clarification on what that entails.


----------



## nuke

*Bonuses...What it be like??!!!*

Hello all,
First of all, a great site and tons of helpful info for new comers like myself. Thank you!

I was wondering if people have been given bonuses yet and how they compare with previous few years in UAE..I did read on news articles that Emirates in some gov. sector are getting 100% base salary increase??? must be nice.....

In terms of bonuses and salary increases for expats, how do they look this year? I figure they'd be very different between industries and public vs. private..but if anyone can shed some light on this subject, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Kawasutra

nuke said:


> In terms of bonuses and salary increases for expats, how do they look this year? I figure they'd be very different between industries and public vs. private..but if anyone can shed some light on this subject, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!


3%....


----------



## Shar_Dee

*Goverment jobs compensation*

Hey All

I have been in Dubai for past 6 odd months & have now got placed in a govt job on a contract basis, i am expecting to get few offers from pvt companies however understanding the timing and benefits of govt jobs i want to stick around.... I am an MBA from Ind and have 7+ years of prior experience, though being on contract is just fetchin me 7k...Can some one throw some light on job permanency for contract people also whether this permanency happens considering prior experience and education or its always the entry level grade the govt employs you at. Can i expect a good raise in salary if i m made permanent?? I am really confused as to what to do cz i am not getting any answers from my superiors and the agency who hired me....

Pls pour in your expert suggestion as the pvt sector is offering me 15k so what should i do.....


----------



## hhh

Hi

Im new to this site and very new to relocating

I am in the process of being interviewed for a position in Dubai with a salary of 22000(AED)
is this sufficient for a small family of 4 (non schooling children yet)

there is no accomodation/relocation package other than for 1 month

my family would be joining me after 6months or so - we currently live in the UK

please advise

ta


----------



## alus

Hello to all. 
I had an interview, but the package was not discussed yet. 
It's well known worldwde FMCG company. Position in Marketing - Brand Manager.
What could I expect in terms of sallary and package? The company is in alkohol/tobacco busimess.
Thanks


----------



## NAUAE

Whiteedd said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I think I will push for the 100% of school fees and have a discussion about the gratuity and housing. What would I need to be looking at for a nicer area?
> 
> My current salary with bonus is about $175k AUD but I also get generous tax allowances. Even with a high salary I am sinking fast trying live in Sydney, hence the move to Dubai.


Correction to the previous advice; some points to note

Springs = very small villas; accurate price range given by previous poster
Meadows = BIG villas; you will get nothing for 120K. Range is 200-300K+'
Emirates Hills = Forget about it. Mansions. 600K+ and up.

All of these areas are next to each other and share community centers etc and is part of the Emirates Living project. This is one of the nicest areas to live in Dubai if you want to be near JAFZA / DIC. Arabian Ranches is by the same developer with newer villas and in the same price range but pretty far out there. Basically, considering the rentals, mostly affluent / senior expats live in these areas so you have a good community around you.

As far as "gated" communities near JAFZA / DIC are concerned; this IS the nicest area _(Discarding Jumeirah Islands as horrible construction and no amenities nearby - have to drive to Meadows)_.

From the description of your package; I take it to mean that 50K per month INCLUDES housing? if that is the case, do push for 100% school fees as you will be paying around 20K a month for a villa in meadows including utilities cost.


----------



## NAUAE

nuke said:


> Hello all,
> First of all, a great site and tons of helpful info for new comers like myself. Thank you!
> 
> I was wondering if people have been given bonuses yet and how they compare with previous few years in UAE..I did read on news articles that Emirates in some gov. sector are getting 100% base salary increase??? must be nice.....
> 
> In terms of bonuses and salary increases for expats, how do they look this year? I figure they'd be very different between industries and public vs. private..but if anyone can shed some light on this subject, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!


Its different for locals. I can believe the 100% salary increases. However, for expats, its not the same case.

I cant speak for all sectors but I work for a multinational FMCG and we are doing well in terms of the above. So far, its looking to be a good year with around 20-40% bonus payout (of annual gross pay) based on performance. Salary increases would be in line with standard inflation rates i.e. 4-6%.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Negs

*Offered IT Job in Dubai*

Hi,

I have 10 years of exp in IT industry in JEE/SOA areas. I have been offered 19000 AED per month including housing and company provides Medical insurance. My family includes my wife and 6 month old son and looking for relocating from India.

I am looking for 1 BHK apartment around Deira area.

Below are my questions:

1) Is it a good salary for 10 yrs exp in IT?
2) What is employment rules in Dubai and is there any restriction in changing the companies (lets say after 1 year)?

Thanks,
Pramod


----------



## ginger_geordy

*Budget*

Hi Guys, 

I've been looking into moving to Dubai for a bit now and had quite a successfull interview last week (I think!!!), one of the items which cropped up was salary expectations which I managed to side-step initially but if I get to the second interview I imagine it will crop up again. 
I was wondering if people could take a quick look at these cost of living figures and let me know if they seem realistic.
OK some background, the position will be for Quantity Surveyor working for a contractor, I have 6 years experience, I am married and have no children. The guy I spoke to said that the company provides healthcare and that all other allowances are within the salary. I would like to live somewhere nice in the city center within walking distance/short taxi drive from shops, cafe's etc. I'd also like to have atleast one spare room for family to come and stay so would be looking for atleast 2 beds bet preferably 3. 

Housing - 100,000
Utilities - 9,000
Phone/TV - 4,000
Car 4x4 - 42,000
Food/Groceries etc - 14,500
Furniture - 14,000
Total - 183,500

I cant really think of anything else to add but would really appreciate hearing peoples thought and any advice. 
It would also be good to know what a QS with 6 years experience should expect salary-wise in Dubai.

Thanks in advance


----------



## connectajay100

any idea on how is Al Shirawi group for getting employed? heard that some employers in Dubai suck your blood and are not good place to work at as they promise something initially and later deny or delay it. Hence this query.


----------



## cassiechristman

*Salary expectations*

Hi,

I have a tentative job offer in Abu Dhabi and am currently living in the states. I will interview this week and was asked about my salary expectations. I will know a little more about housing accomodations after the interview which Im sure there are. My question is what is a reasonable salary to ask if what I'm looking for is to pay a $140.00 bill in the US and to live modestly? I want to be able to take care of myself and have a little disposable income. I have no concept of salary or what to ask and I don't want to sell myself short or ask for a ridiculous amount either.

The job will be running an office doing the scheduling, customer inquiries, retail sales, but he mentioned being interested in using my skills set to begin new programs at his dive shop. So, the position would also be bringing in money for him. I know this is vague and probably confusing, I've never done anything like this and wouldn't know where to begin to think about what my salary expectations are. Thank you kindly for your input!


----------



## ziokendo

cassiechristman said:


> customer inquiries, retail sales


As you said your description is confusing. 
Retail sales positions can vary considerably based on the shop standing (from a convenience store to a luxury brand in the mall) and if you are the one running the store (ie: the store manager) or just a sales assistant.

Based on my experience in the retail industry in the ME even a store manager salary would rarely justify moving from the US, unless your salary expectations in the US is the minimum wage.

Moreover, as far as I hear (never been there) Abu Dhabi is considerably more expensive than Dubai for housing and living.


----------



## compaq7500

Been offered a job as a project manager for the UAE government the package is as follows,please consider when replying that I'm married with 2 children aged 4 years old and 6 months.

25,000 a month salary.
9,000 a month housing allowance.
40 days annual leave plus public bank holidays.
All flights paid for.
Full medical insurance for the whole family.
Personal driver and Car.
Furniture Allowance ( Price not agreed yet )
Annual Bonus ( Percentage to be agreed )

Only downside I see is no school fees paid.


----------



## sivart6

Hi all,

Been lurking for a while waiting for an offer from Abu dhabi in an airline. 

The offer is (per month):
14,300 base salary
8,500 housing allowance
2,200 general allowance

20,000 one-off settling in allowance
Personal injury and medical insurance
Annual flight

The role is "M1" grade in IT. I have 5 years of experience in the UK. 

Now this looks good from a UK point of view, but what does the lifestyle look like in AD? Expecting to live out near the airport so not in the middle of town. 

Would really appreciate your views!


----------



## Verma_u

Hi All,

I am a Mainframe guy having 6 years for exp in FS (Banking and Insurance) sector.
I am planning to migrate to Australia. I am looking for some advice on below points

1. How is the Australian market for mainframe guys?
2. I have done Bachelor Of Computer Applications (3 Years full time) and Master Of Computer Applications (2 Years Part time) while working. Am i eligible?
3. Having big company names like Accenture and IBM tagged with you, will help in Australian market?

Any advice or suggestion plz.......................................

Thanks
UV


----------



## azahir

compaq7500 said:


> Been offered a job as a project manager for the UAE government the package is as follows,please consider when replying that I'm married with 2 children aged 4 years old and 6 months.
> 
> 25,000 a month salary.
> 9,000 a month housing allowance.
> 40 days annual leave plus public bank holidays.
> All flights paid for.
> Full medical insurance for the whole family.
> Personal driver and Car.
> Furniture Allowance ( Price not agreed yet )
> Annual Bonus ( Percentage to be agreed )
> 
> Only downside I see is no school fees paid.


is it IT Project Manager?
anyway offer look reasonable to me


----------



## azahir

sivart6 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been lurking for a while waiting for an offer from Abu dhabi in an airline.
> 
> The offer is (per month):
> 14,300 base salary
> 8,500 housing allowance
> 2,200 general allowance
> 
> 20,000 one-off settling in allowance
> Personal injury and medical insurance
> Annual flight
> 
> The role is "M1" grade in IT. I have 5 years of experience in the UK.
> 
> Now this looks good from a UK point of view, but what does the lifestyle look like in AD? Expecting to live out near the airport so not in the middle of town.
> 
> Would really appreciate your views!


For 5 years exp, this may not be bad.

I am also looking to move from US to UAE, do you mind to share how you were doing your job hunt?


----------



## choppy

hi there,

I am a fully qualified PE teacher with 6 years experience currently teaching in London. I also have an MA in Education (very rare for a PE teacher).

I am looking to relocate to Dubai to start working in a new school in September of this year, and have applied for 3 jobs.

Can anyone give me an answer to whether public or private schools offer better packages and why? also what should I be looking to earn on a monthly basis in GBP as a teacher in Dubai.

will be very grateful for any advice.


----------



## NAUAE

compaq7500 said:


> Been offered a job as a project manager for the UAE government the package is as follows,please consider when replying that I'm married with 2 children aged 4 years old and 6 months.
> 
> 25,000 a month salary.
> 9,000 a month housing allowance.
> 40 days annual leave plus public bank holidays.
> All flights paid for.
> Full medical insurance for the whole family.
> Personal driver and Car.
> Furniture Allowance ( Price not agreed yet )
> Annual Bonus ( Percentage to be agreed )
> 
> Only downside I see is no school fees paid.


The lack of school fees is a BIG downside. You can easily end up spending anywhere between 30 to 60K a year depending on the school. The housing also appears to be a bit low but then again it depends on where you want to live and what is your current living standard in your home country.


----------



## ibkiss

If u look on the other side ,an employer paying school fee of employee's kids could end up in a difficult financial position .


----------



## pamela0810

@ Compaq7500: As a family person with 2 kids, it is extremely important that they add in an education allowance for both your children in the package. Just to give you a rough idea, my son is currently in KG2 (4 years old) in one of the better schools in Dubai and I pay AED 30,000 a year. This will go up by anywhere between AED 3K - 5K a year as he moves to a higher grade. You have 2 kids and as NAUAE has mentioned, you will be paying approximately AED 60K a year on education alone. This needs to be factored in to your package definitely. They also need to give you a transportation allowance and a utilities allowance - makes a huge difference as your electricity / water bills could be really high.

@Silvart: You need to have your potential employer add transportation allowance and utilities to the salary. With regards to lifestyle, it really depends on what you like to do over the weekends. Brunches, nightclubs etc cost money. Alternatively, you could go around exploring the country and that really doesn't cost you much aside from petrol.

@Ibkiss: What are you talking about? A lot of the big companies in Dubai provide an education allowance.


----------



## ibkiss

@pamela ....... yeah ,but the magic word should be 'big companies' ,not just any company


----------



## expatBryan

*any info will help*



dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


hello dizzyizzy and everyone else , i have some issues i need help with ,,i need a job asap been through all the agencys and i think my money is lost ,, but also been out pounding the pavement and also email as much as possible, my visa ends feb 15 but i did find out so much info on here so i will be doing a visa run soon , i have been out here now since dec 8th and love and want to stay , but have run out of money ,, i am 43 year old with many years sales exp , and also construction exper, but i found out its not the job to get here ,, so sad , so i ask all does any one know of any vacancies available , 12000 dhs would be just fine ,any other benifits would be even greater , could also send cv to anyone if needed my email is /removed, dizzy and everyone else thankyou !!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy

expatBryan said:


> hello dizzyizzy and everyone else , i have some issues i need help with ,,i need a job asap been through all the agencys and i think my money is lost ,, but also been out pounding the pavement and also email as much as possible, my visa ends feb 15 but i did find out so much info on here so i will be doing a visa run soon , i have been out here now since dec 8th and love and want to stay , but have run out of money ,, i am 43 year old with many years sales exp , and also construction exper, but i found out its not the job to get here ,, so sad , so i ask all does any one know of any vacancies available , 12000 dhs would be just fine ,any other benifits would be even greater , could also send cv to anyone if needed my email is /removed, dizzy and everyone else thankyou !!!!


Hi Bryan,

Had to remove your contact details - forum rules.

Have you tried checking out jobs at LinkedIn? If you have not done so already, update your profile there, request recommendations, etc, and start sending applications through LinkedIn. Lots of companies use it here in the Middle East. Yes is a tough job market for certain industries but there are jobs available. You just need to look really hard and market yourself very well. Find what are your strengths that differentiate you from the rest of the people out there and use them. If you get rejected, ask for feedback, maybe that will give you some hints or clues that you can use for your next applications. Good luck.


----------



## trishbk

*Australia to Dubai*

Hi All

Hubby has been offered 315,000 AED/year. We are currently in Australia and the company will be paying all relocation costs to Dubai.

Rent and 1 car is provided. 

We are a family of 4 (children aged 12 and 10) and we would love your opinion about the salary offered.

Many thanks


----------



## azahir

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Bryan,
> 
> Had to remove your contact details - forum rules.
> 
> Have you tried checking out jobs at LinkedIn? If you have not done so already, update your profile there, request recommendations, etc, and start sending applications through LinkedIn. Lots of companies use it here in the Middle East. Yes is a tough job market for certain industries but there are jobs available. You just need to look really hard and market yourself very well. Find what are your strengths that differentiate you from the rest of the people out there and use them. If you get rejected, ask for feedback, maybe that will give you some hints or clues that you can use for your next applications. Good luck.


Hi

Any UAE based Linkedin group that you like to suggest?


----------



## Mitchellsmom

TrishBk

We are a family of 3 coming from Texas. We have a similar offer as your family, except we do not get the CAR..bummer (we get a car/insurance/gas here in Houston) 
Are you also getting the schooling covered for your kids? We got that for our 14 year old son. 

I have been doing a ton of investigating online. I think the offer is okay, but we won't be living like millionaires. Our goal is to pay cash for college for the boy. I am also hoping to find a job as a teacher when I get over there. 

Good luck!


----------



## compaq7500

pamela0810 said:


> @ Compaq7500: As a family person with 2 kids, it is extremely important that they add in an education allowance for both your children in the package. Just to give you a rough idea, my son is currently in KG2 (4 years old) in one of the better schools in Dubai and I pay AED 30,000 a year. This will go up by anywhere between AED 3K - 5K a year as he moves. to a higher grade. You have 2 kids and as NAUAE has mentioned, you will be paying approximately AED 60K a year on education alone. This needs to be factored in to your package definitely. They also need to give you a transportation allowance and a utilities allowance - makes a huge difference as your electricity / water bills could be really high.
> 
> @Silvart: You need to have your potential employer add transportation allowance and utilities to the salary. With regards to lifestyle, it really depends on what you like to do over the weekends. Brunches, nightclubs etc cost money. Alternatively, you could go around exploring the country and that really doesn't cost you much aside from petrol.
> 
> @Ibkiss: What are you talking about? A lot of the big companies in Dubai provide an education allowance.



Pamela the government has come back to me there are definitely no schools fees allowance paid,all driving costs ie petrol,insurance,etc etc is paid they have also now added to the package 30,000 dhs furniture allowance now.


----------



## Da Bomb

*Just offered a post, whats the opinion!*

I have been offered a post as an I.T. trainer based in Media City, with a bit of travelling to do around the MENA region as part of the job.

I am presently in the UK with wife and 3 young kids aged 6, 4 & 2.

The interim package i have been offered is 

260,000 AED annual
100,000 AED Housing
21 - 30 days holiday

They didnt seem keen on paying for schools, and i havent gone as far as medical etc, which will form part of my next round of negotiations.

An answer on this shortly would be very useful!

Forgot to mention they are paying for one flight a year back home


----------



## John Larke

*jobs jobs*



dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


please can someone help us with applying for jobs in Dubai My husband is a Procurement Manager ( Construction) and the agencies here want to charge us huge and silly amounts of money.

Thanks

Bev and John


----------



## Akhlaq768

What website do I need to look st to find jobs in Dubai? Especially in the IT Industry


----------



## flipev

Hello,

I hope everybody is well.

Guys, how much one should expect to receive if he/she is to become an Assistant Guest Services Manager at one of Jumeirah's 5 star hotels in Dubai. This should include not only base monthly salary, but also accomodation for me and my husband, transport, food, insurance, etc. For you info, I have a 6-years international expirience in 5 star hotels and know 4 languages. 

Best regards!


----------



## TDOG

dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


Hi,

I have been offered the following

1. $7500.00 usd per month base wage
2. $22,000.00 usd housing budget per year
3 3% gross profit on projects that come in 35% and better 2% improved GP on current projects.
4. All expenses for travel and entertainment for company functions.
5. 30 days off per year
6. 2 round trip tickets to fly home each year

Thanks Tim
4. Company car and gas card


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Tim Murphy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered the following
> 
> 1. $7500.00 usd per month base wage
> 2. $22,000.00 usd housing budget per year
> 3 3% gross profit on projects that come in 35% and better 2% improved GP on current projects.
> 4. All expenses for travel and entertainment for company functions.
> 5. 30 days off per year
> 6. 2 round trip tickets to fly home each year
> 
> Thanks Tim
> 4. Company car and gas card


What do you do and what is the volume you can expect for the 3% bonus?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

trishbk said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hubby has been offered 315,000 AED/year. We are currently in Australia and the company will be paying all relocation costs to Dubai.
> 
> Rent and 1 car is provided.
> 
> We are a family of 4 (children aged 12 and 10) and we would love your opinion about the salary offered.
> 
> Many thanks


Couldn't you get more than that working a rotation in the outback? If you look at Oz job sites some jobs get twice that on an 8/6 FIFO.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

hhh said:


> Hi
> 
> Im new to this site and very new to relocating
> 
> I am in the process of being interviewed for a position in Dubai with a salary of 22000(AED)
> is this sufficient for a small family of 4 (non schooling children yet)
> 
> there is no accomodation/relocation package other than for 1 month
> 
> my family would be joining me after 6months or so - we currently live in the UK
> 
> please advise
> 
> ta


Without housing/car/school (they grow up fast) I think that would be very tough.


----------



## neeru ram

hello all 
could anyone assist me that to land in a good job in sales and marketing in dubai .is it sufficient to hold MBA (marketing) and get one year experience in india .and then move to dubai 

warm regards 
neeruram


----------



## TDOG

XDoodlebugger said:


> What do you do and what is the volume you can expect for the 3% bonus?


$3,000,000.00 usd ave GP from what I have seen on there books I am in construction.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Tim Murphy said:


> $3,000,000.00 usd ave GP from what I have seen on there books I am in construction.


That would be a nice bonus....

I was just curious as I am probably flying over next week to an interview in a construction related field and not sure what the "bonus" they are talking about would be a normal amount.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Tim Murphy said:


> $3,000,000.00 usd ave GP from what I have seen on there books I am in construction.


The $22k US is only 80K DHS, you might want to check the housing section or negotiate that up a bit.


----------



## TDOG

XDoodlebugger said:


> That would be a nice bonus....
> 
> I was just curious as I am probably flying over next week to an interview in a construction related field and not sure what the "bonus" they are talking about would be a normal amount.


Good luck i will be there in April, good luck where are u from?


----------



## TDOG

XDoodlebugger said:


> The $22k US is only 80K DHS, you might want to check the housing section or negotiate that up a bit.


Thanks from what I have checked into that is a fair price for apartments and after my contract is up and we still want to stay here i might look into a higher budget for housing or maybe looking into buying. thanks


----------



## hofmedo

*Your advice*

I am in Human Resource Consultancy and currently negotiating a contract for a Managing Director positon leading a team of 5 in the Headhunter industry in Dubai. I am female, mid 30, no kids from austria.

Please advice what is a relevant salary offer:
How do I need to calculate for relocation, medical insuarance and pension fund?

In Austria I pay 50% tax. How much more do I need to earn to have an equivalent lifestyle.

Tx in advance


----------



## skyhan

Hello All,

I need your help and opinions on two things;

I have recently offered a proposal manager position in a Dubai Based Contracting Company. Eventhough the position is named as propasal manager, depending on the work schedule i may be relocated for short periods on some site works (around abu dhabi, oman, s.arabia) as a site manager ( i guess when the site manager is on holiday or resigned or for some small scaled projects). The offer by the company is as followed;

1. As a start, i will have 12,800 AED / month for 3 months
If they are satisfied it will be increased up to 14,700 AED / month
2. Health Insurance (I think it will be a basic one)
3. Shared House with 1 more or 2 more people
4. Transportation by shuttle bus
5. Lunch Meals
6. Posibility to attend FIDIC or similar related seminars and courses which will be organised by the company.
7. In the end of the year, 1 or 2 salaries will be paid as a bonus. 

I am a mechanical engineer with a M.Sc. degree, with 8 years of Experience in HRSG Projects and HVAC Applications. Would you consider the offer that i received good or does it need improvements? How much i may save if i live normal without being away from partying or benefiting from nearby attractions?

Or,

I have 2 other options which i can choose;

First option is to work as a mechanical supervisor in another company with 2000 Euro / month.All transportations and accomodations will be covered by the company and i will be supervising the retail stores of this international fashion group during the construction and handover phases. Requires a frequent international travelling through north africa, russia, ukraine and caspian region.

The second option is to work in Iraq in a similar role that i described in the very beginning paragraph. But i do not know any idea how much are they actually willing to pay per month. If anyone worked in Iraq would you please recommend me how much i should ask as a minimum?

Sorry i kind of mixed the subjects but the reason i wrote everything here is that i am feeling more positive for the work in Dubai. I will be appreciated by your recommendations.

Regards,


----------



## chouquette

*your opinion on an offer*

hello,

I have been offered a base salary of 238 000 dh + quarterly incentives (do not have the details yet on how they will be calculated), + private medical/dental/life insurance +1 return ticket per year for me and my hubby+ relocation package including 1 month housing and help to find an apartment. I get also 23 days annual leave. 

What do you think of this offer? the incentives may be adding a substantial amount but I do not know yet how they'll be calculated.
I'l be coming with my man, but he'll have to look for a job once he joins me in a few months.
thanx in avance to those of you who will take the time to answer.


----------



## basc

chouquette said:


> hello,
> 
> I have been offered a base salary of 238 000 dh + quarterly incentives (do not have the details yet on how they will be calculated), + private medical/dental/life insurance +1 return ticket per year for me and my hubby+ relocation package including 1 month housing and help to find an apartment. I get also 23 days annual leave.
> 
> What do you think of this offer? the incentives may be adding a substantial amount but I do not know yet how they'll be calculated.
> I'l be coming with my man, but he'll have to look for a job once he joins me in a few months.
> thanx in avance to those of you who will take the time to answer.


Your salary is approx 19,800 AED a month. Do they offer you an accommodation allowance on top of that? It's hard to say if you got a good offer without knowing the industry / position - but in terms of quality of life it would be tight for a couple on just the salary amount given.


----------



## chouquette

basc said:


> Your salary is approx 19,800 AED a month. Do they offer you an accommodation allowance on top of that? It's hard to say if you got a good offer without knowing the industry / position - but in terms of quality of life it would be tight for a couple on just the salary amount given.


no accomodation allowance... I will be hired as key accout manager in an international health insurance company (US).

thanks for your quick reply basc!


----------



## sivart6

pamela0810 said:


> ...
> 
> @Silvart: You need to have your potential employer add transportation allowance and utilities to the salary. With regards to lifestyle, it really depends on what you like to do over the weekends. Brunches, nightclubs etc cost money. Alternatively, you could go around exploring the country and that really doesn't cost you much aside from petrol.
> ...


Thanks pamela,

I'm currently negotiating an increase in the base salary, so that should cover any utilities.

My aim is to save money while in AD, so while I will be partaking in brunches, nightclubs etc. They won't be regular activities!

Sivart6


----------



## sivart6

BTW, re-reading this thread with an offer in mind is a completely different experience!

Now I know how my offer compares now that I have a better idea of the costs of accomm etc.


----------



## Tom-88

*job offer*

I'm currently going through the process of getting a job in Sharjah. The package is 12,000AED for the first 3 months then goes up to 24,000AED pm after that. The company provide a villa/apartment fully furnished and all bills paid for. Is this a good wage for living out there? I'm 23 and would be moving out there on my own. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## slinger134

*Is 30k enough to have a good life and save some money?*

Hi, 

I was offer a position in Dubai. Their offering 30k/month AED (have to pay housing and car allowance from this) plus allowance for flight home for me and my wife once a year, medical insurance for both, variable bonus, and school for kids (which we still don't have). (I think it can go up to 34K/month if I negociate).
We're moderated in what comes to spending too much money in our way of life. 

What's your opinion? I know is enough to live in Dubai, but will it be enough to have a good life and save some money? 

This salary is more than the double that I get now in my country were I have a very confortable life.
I'm from Spain, and have 7 year experience in food business and quality management. Have a degree in the food technology.

The idea is my wife also get a job in same business area when we get there.

Thank you for your answers!


----------



## sivart6

sivart6 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been lurking for a while waiting for an offer from Abu dhabi in an airline.
> 
> The offer is (per month):
> 14,300 base salary
> 8,500 housing allowance
> 2,200 general allowance
> 
> 20,000 one-off settling in allowance
> Personal injury and medical insurance
> Annual flight
> 
> The role is "M1" grade in IT. I have 5 years of experience in the UK.
> 
> Now this looks good from a UK point of view, but what does the lifestyle look like in AD? Expecting to live out near the airport so not in the middle of town.
> 
> Would really appreciate your views!


Just to update you all, I managed to get the base salary increased to 16,000 and I've decided to accept the offer. Starting date is in just over a months time!

I'll be looking around the other forums over the next few weeks I'm sure...


----------



## mojuni

*salary range*

hi,
cud any body give an idea of what shhud be a fair offer to a hr executive from pakistan who is mba in hr with 3 years experience from a local bank of dubai? offered designation is same . plz guide.


----------



## Comm6

Hi just got this offer and wanted to know if it's okay...felt its on the lower side. Position is regional director....moving from India in the same company so jsut checking

Base salary Aed 280000 (divided into13 months salary)
Housing AED 110,000
Car Alowance 36000
Bonus 30% of base

1 months sal as shifting allce
Int free car loan
Return ticket and medical
Child edu allce USD 4500 on actuals if applicable

Around the same as what I am getting back home but I pay 30% tax in India

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## vagtsio

*Tdic*

hi there a friend of mine is in negotiation for starting a job in TDIC in Abu Dhabi. He is currently in london but asked me to get some info as to the salaries and benefits. The grade is senior manager just before director level and is for construction. any ideas as to the salary and what benefits he can ask? He will be bringing wife and 2 children with him.

just to give you an indication he is thinking 45-50K a month is that ok or he can get more.

any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Nathalie2

*school and renting allowance?*

Hi there,

We are wondering if the following allowances are enough:

school allowance: 2500 AED per child (kids are 3 and 6y old and we want to send them to a good (english speaking) school. 
Renting allowance: 8000 AED per month, and we don't know if we can find a nice app or house that can accommodate our family and that is in nice area. 

We really don't know if the allowances will be enough..We are in the process of moving to dubai for few years, but these are the most important obstacles...We also don't know if it is nice living there with 2 kids??
any suggestions and info is welcome.

Regards,

Nathalie


----------



## Kawasutra

vagtsio said:


> hi there a friend of mine is in negotiation for starting a job in TDIC in Abu Dhabi. He is currently in london but asked me to get some info as to the salaries and benefits. The grade is senior manager just before director level and is for construction. any ideas as to the salary and what benefits he can ask? He will be bringing wife and 2 children with him.
> 
> just to give you an indication he is thinking 45-50K a month is that ok or he can get more.
> 
> any help will be much appreciated.


I think he can get much, much more because he is from London and well experienced. I suggest around 75-80k month plus benefits and bonus, so that he will do overall around 100k month!


----------



## vagtsio

Kawasutra said:


> I think he can get much, much more because he is from London and well experienced. I suggest around 75-80k month plus benefits and bonus, so that he will do overall around 100k month!


hi kawasutra and thank you for the reply. is that for real? that will be music to his ears!!! is your response based on something solid or just an assumption as to what he should be asking. please son't take me wrong i just need to know as i believe that is going to be his first question when i tell him. but hey what can i say that is a salary to look forward everymoth... 

looking forward to your response


----------



## PipPop

*Job offer and allowances question?*

Hi! My husband has been offered a contract in Dubai, it includes the following allowances and we were wondering if these sound accurate. We are a family of four and would look to live somewhere family friendly and probably in house/villa as children would like a garden.
Housing : 9000 aed per month
School : 11200 aed
Transportation: 2200 aed

Would these figures cover the above? Any help/advice/replies will be much appreciated as we are very new to the whole expat thing and its all such a minefield! 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Mitchellsmom

PipPop said:


> Hi! My husband has been offered a contract in Dubai, it includes the following allowances and we were wondering if these sound accurate. We are a family of four and would look to live somewhere family friendly and probably in house/villa as children would like a garden.
> Housing : 9000 aed per month
> School : 11200 aed
> Transportation: 2200 aed
> 
> Would these figures cover the above? Any help/advice/replies will be much appreciated as we are very new to the whole expat thing and its all such a minefield!
> 
> Thanks in advance,


I think your housing and schooling is too low. go on Dubizzle.com or Property Finders.com Dubai- and then google the schools that you would be interested in for your kids, and they have tuition rates listed. This offer would not be enough for our family of three to live like we live in Texas. We didn't want to pay any out of pocket for housing or school. So it depends on what salary is like, but this would not be a good offer for us in the Oil industry.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

PipPop said:


> Hi! My husband has been offered a contract in Dubai, it includes the following allowances and we were wondering if these sound accurate. We are a family of four and would look to live somewhere family friendly and probably in house/villa as children would like a garden.
> Housing : 9000 aed per month
> School : 11200 aed
> Transportation: 2200 aed
> 
> Would these figures cover the above? Any help/advice/replies will be much appreciated as we are very new to the whole expat thing and its all such a minefield!
> 
> Thanks in advance,


I think your housing and schooling is too low. go on Dubizzle.com or Property Finders.com Dubai- see what is available in your allowance range. That helped us negotiate our contract. Then google the schools that you would be interested in for your kids, and they have tuition rates listed. This offer would not be enough for our family of three to live like we live in Texas. We didn't want to pay any out of pocket for housing or school. So it depends on what salary is like, but this would not be a good offer for us in the Oil industry.


----------



## Freda202

Hi all,

need advice on a package just received in Dubai, specifically in the Jebel Ali Free Zone. 
I have been offered the position of an internal audit manager with 24AED per month-tax free. this is inclusive of basic housing and transportationallowance. there'll be an annual bonus, medical and annual tickets.

I currently have 10years + experience with a big 4 audit and consulting firm and an MBA from a prestiguous UK University and earn USD 5000 after tax with an official car, medical insurance, gym membership, annual incentives, annual bonus and 20 leave days 

Is the offer okay, what amount should i be asking for and what other allowances or perks can i negotiate for


----------



## dudeinus

All

I have 10 years of software development experience (6 yrs in US and 4 yrs in India). Presently I am in US and earn about 100K USD in california. I am married and have 2 kids aged 5 and 3.

I have received an offer from a company in Abu Dhabi where the salary structure is as follows:

basic - 15,000 dirhams
housing - 18,000
Others - 7,000

total - 40,000

Can someone please let me know if this is a good salary to consider for my experience? I also want to find average monthly expenses (rent a good 2-3 BHK apartment in a good residential area and send both kids to decent american school). I would really appreciate any help on this.

Thanks


----------



## Mitchellsmom

dudeinus said:


> All
> 
> I have 10 years of software development experience (6 yrs in US and 4 yrs in India). Presently I am in US and earn about 100K USD in california. I am married and have 2 kids aged 5 and 3.
> 
> I have received an offer from a company in Abu Dhabi where the salary structure is as follows:
> 
> basic - 15,000 dirhams
> housing - 18,000
> Others - 7,000
> 
> total - 40,000
> 
> Can someone please let me know if this is a good salary to consider for my experience? I also want to find average monthly expenses (rent a good 2-3 BHK apartment in a good residential area and send both kids to decent american school). I would really appreciate any help on this.
> 
> Thanks


 Look at School Websites for tuition rates, and propertyfinder.com Abu Dhabi for rental options.


----------



## dudeinus

Mitchellsmom said:


> Look at School Websites for tuition rates, and propertyfinder Abu Dhabi for rental options.


Thanks Mitchellsmom for the information. Can you please let me know if the salary offered is decent enough/competitive?


----------



## PipPop

*Allowances...*



Mitchellsmom said:


> I think your housing and schooling is too low. go on - see what is available in your allowance range. That helped us negotiate our contract. Then google the schools that you would be interested in for your kids, and they have tuition rates listed. This offer would not be enough for our family of three to live like we live in Texas. We didn't want to pay any out of pocket for housing or school. So it depends on what salary is like, but this would not be a good offer for us in the Oil industry.


Thanks Mitchellsmum for your reply, just to elaborate further, the full package is as follows, 
Basic 45000 aed per mon
Housing 9000 aed per month
Schooling 11200 aed per month 
Transport 2200 aed per month,
What do you think? Will it be adequate to cover costs? All so confusing....!!


----------



## vagtsio

i think you can get it up to 30K.

if you are a Manager within big four and the job that you will be doing over here is the same short of job then i suggest you push it a bit. 24K is a bit on the low side. try 28 to 30. 

if you are not at a manager level then you are ok

all the best 



Freda202 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> need advice on a package just received in Dubai, specifically in the Jebel Ali Free Zone.
> I have been offered the position of an internal audit manager with 24AED per month-tax free. this is inclusive of basic housing and transportationallowance. there'll be an annual bonus, medical and annual tickets.
> 
> I currently have 10years + experience with a big 4 audit and consulting firm and an MBA from a prestiguous UK University and earn USD 5000 after tax with an official car, medical insurance, gym membership, annual incentives, annual bonus and 20 leave days
> 
> Is the offer okay, what amount should i be asking for and what other allowances or perks can i negotiate for


----------



## Jynxgirl

dudeinus said:


> Thanks Mitchellsmom for the information. Can you please let me know if the salary offered is decent enough/competitive?


For Abu Dhabi, family with 2 kids, 3 bedroom needed, two vehicles probly, and no education allowance given, you will have to budget quite a bit and probly save very litte. 

School fees alone are going to be 30 to 32k for the 3 year old, and 34 to 37 for the older child. And goes up 2 to 3k each year.....


----------



## Freda202

vagtsio said:


> i think you can get it up to 30K.
> 
> if you are a Manager within big four and the job that you will be doing over here is the same short of job then i suggest you push it a bit. 24K is a bit on the low side. try 28 to 30.
> 
> if you are not at a manager level then you are ok
> 
> all the best



Thanks Vagtsio,

I'm an experienced manager in the big 4. I'll push it up further and see how it goes. Are there any other perks that i might have overlooked in my negotiations?


----------



## Elmpark

*Help and advice please*

We are moving from England to Dubai this summer and would like to know if our offer is fine? Unusually there is no package just a flat rate salary for us to deal with everything. He will still retain his bonus and possibly private healthcare which we all have. The salary is 714,000 aed a year. We will have to cover accommodation, schools, pension etc from that. There will be a decent pot of money to cover all relocation expenses so really just want to know if that is a good salary out there as from over here everything looks very expensive! He has 12 years experience in the financial sector working in IT management and will be managing multiple sites in UAE. Any thoughts you have would be good before we sign our lives away! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kawasutra

Elmpark said:


> We are moving from England to Dubai this summer and would like to know if our offer is fine? Unusually there is no package just a flat rate salary for us to deal with everything. He will still retain his bonus and possibly private healthcare which we all have. The salary is 714,000 aed a year. We will have to cover accommodation, schools, pension etc from that. There will be a decent pot of money to cover all relocation expenses so really just want to know if that is a good salary out there as from over here everything looks very expensive! He has 12 years experience in the financial sector working in IT management and will be managing multiple sites in UAE. Any thoughts you have would be good before we sign our lives away! Thanks in advance.


I think it is a good price for selling your soul...!


----------



## Elmpark

Kawasutra said:


> I think it is a good price for selling your soul...!


Thanks is it really that bad?!!!!


----------



## streetspirit

Quick question....

I'm meeting the director of a boutique recruitment consultancy firm this week, and was wondering what do you think would be a reasonable wage to ask for if given the chance? I've got two kids so need enough to cover the childcare cost as well which isn't cheap. 

Is it commonplace to only get a salary and no benefits such as accommodation allowances or car allowances? 

I talked to another company whose wage was 9500AED a month with no extra allowances but this would barely cover my childcare and travel costs. My husband has accommodation already but shares with a friend and so we would have to cover about 8000aed a month rent as well. Plus all our spends. 

I know I'll get my commission on top but I can't live off hoping I get enough commission to pay my childcare costs!

For info I have 3 years experience in recruitment with UK government with a Ba(hons) and also HR specific qualifications.


----------



## Stingray85

*Salary and Package Questions*

Hi,

I am a teacher with 5 years experience in the UK. I have been offered an interview for a teaching position in a school in dubai and the package details given to me include:


12,000 AED salary per month (according to school salary scale)
Medical for me, my wife and upto two children (I have one child)
Unfurnished Apartment
Relocation allowance of only 2,000 AED
Furniture allowance (amount unspecified)
Annual return flights
50% discount on school fees for first child and then 25% discount for second child

What are peoples initial thoughts on this *package*?
Should utilities be included?

I would want 100% of school fees to be paid by school, so how to go about negotiating?

Thanks in advance for your advice

Ray


----------



## gordon2205

Does anyone in here know where an experienced Ifa (Financial Adviser) with 20 years experience, would start to look for employment.

Are there any IFAs out there recruiting.
If so are there any IFAs o here who could point me in the right direction and what packages are available.

Regards

Gordon


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Stingray85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a teacher with 5 years experience in the UK. I have been offered an interview for a teaching position in a school in dubai and the package details given to me include:
> 
> 
> 12,000 AED salary per month (according to school salary scale)
> Medical for me, my wife and upto two children (I have one child)
> Unfurnished Apartment
> Relocation allowance of only 2,000 AED
> Furniture allowance (amount unspecified)
> Annual return flights
> 50% discount on school fees for first child and then 25% discount for second child
> 
> What are peoples initial thoughts on this *package*?
> Should utilities be included?
> 
> I would want 100% of school fees to be paid by school, so how to go about negotiating?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice
> 
> Ray


NEGOTIATE FREE TUITION FOR YOUR KIDS. I got it when I taught internationally, and am now a trailing wife in Dubai, and we got schooling entirely paid for with our move. I think its possible you can get it.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Mitchellsmom said:


> NEGOTIATE FREE TUITION FOR YOUR KIDS. I got it when I taught internationally, and am now a trailing wife in Dubai, and we got schooling entirely paid for with our move. I think its possible you can get it.


Start with that your "salary would not lend itself to my children attending school here" either give me a hike in salary to cover thier schooling, or provide the schooling 100%. 
IT WORKED FOR ME in the past. They base their school tuition on what the big companies will pay for school....but their salaries they provide teachers are not in the same range (haha my teachers salary doesn't come near my hubby's oil company salary!) They will do it if you stick to your guns, and if you accept as given, I don't think you will enjoy a good quality of life as your paycheck really will be going all towards school. And this "it is our standard policy to only offer this percentage" has been told to me before, and I just stuck firm to my guns- either raise my base pay to cover the costs or give them a great percentage. I did pay 5% for my son. BUT way down from where we started at 50%


----------



## Hall

Hi all - what would be considered generally to be a decent salary in Dubai (assuming that accommodation was provided) to leave you with enough to eat and go out occasionally as well as to save a bit?


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Hall said:


> Hi all - what would be considered generally to be a decent salary in Dubai (assuming that accommodation was provided) to leave you with enough to eat and go out occasionally as well as to save a bit?



Hal, google "Cost of living Calculator" Dubai. It helped us decide. good luck


----------



## Hall

Thanks, yes had a look at that the other day. Just interested in hearing peoples' personal experience. It seems my offer is just about good enough but a bit more would be better. Isn't that always the case though! Thanks again


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Hall said:


> Thanks, yes had a look at that the other day. Just interested in hearing peoples' personal experience. It seems my offer is just about good enough but a bit more would be better. Isn't that always the case though! Thanks again


YES HAL..we got a great offer too, but it CAN ALWAYS BE BETTER! Husband works for oil company, and I will send you private message with details so you can compare.


----------



## Hall

Thanks, that'd be great although as I'm a teacher, I imagine there may be a bit of difference!


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Hall said:


> Thanks, that'd be great although as I'm a teacher, I imagine there may be a bit of difference!


Hall- I'm a teacher- YES. the difference may make you cringe. Hubby spends most of his day on a golf course and makes about 3x what I do...but we teachers know we "do it for the kids" at least that is what I keep telling myself


----------



## Stingray85

*For Mitchellsmom...*

Thank You so much for your reply. You're a star. You have given me a good idea on how to negotiate those tuition fees.



Mitchellsmom said:


> Start with that your "salary would not lend itself to my children attending school here" either give me a hike in salary to cover thier schooling, or provide the schooling 100%.
> IT WORKED FOR ME in the past. They base their school tuition on what the big companies will pay for school....but their salaries they provide teachers are not in the same range (haha my teachers salary doesn't come near my hubby's oil company salary!) They will do it if you stick to your guns, and if you accept as given, I don't think you will enjoy a good quality of life as your paycheck really will be going all towards school. And this "it is our standard policy to only offer this percentage" has been told to me before, and I just stuck firm to my guns- either raise my base pay to cover the costs or give them a great percentage. I did pay 5% for my son. BUT way down from where we started at 50%


----------



## RoBombay

averroes said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been interviewed by several companies in Dubai over the phone who are very interested in hiring me, and will conduct with them interviews in person, soon. I was wondering what is the expected salary/package for someone with five years of experience (3 of which during school, in a relevant field), US citizenship (but educated abroad), three languages and is specialized in social media, writing and marketing. I am 25 years old. The titles are primarily Social Media/PR Manager - and the companies vary from very successful dot coms to boutique and recently established branches of international communication/PR agencies. I was told I should ask for 22,000AED monthly minimum. What benefits should I negotiate as well, besides healthcare/dental and life insurance?
> 
> Cheers,


Did you take up the 22K offer? Any idea what account manager packages are at PR firms?


----------



## RoBombay

rohancornelio said:


> Did you take up the 22K offer? Any idea what account manager packages are at PR firms?


Apologies, I should have provided some context. 

I'm in the process of finalizing and offer with an MNC PR agency. Once I confirm when I can move, I will get the letter. I'm told I could expect 20-25 K. What are the benefits once could expect working for a PR agency - health, annual ticket, housing, etc?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## PrLady83

Im interested in learning more about the PR packages as well!


----------



## bleeps5

hi, i am pretty new to this. I was wondering if anyone could help, myself and my girlfriend are thinking about re locating to dubai areound september time, she is qualified with a law degree and a masters degree in human rights law, I am BA Hon qualified in leisure management and sport development with 6 years managerial experience in the leiure industry. Do you think there would be much opportunity for us, and if so are we beeter looking online for jobs or what is the best way to approach it......any help would be much appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## neeru ram

i have 1 year experience in sales (real estate).i hold PGDM with specialization in marketing .how much salary should i expect in the relevant field .please reply me.i will be greatful of you


----------



## vagtsio

bleeps5 said:


> hi, i am pretty new to this. I was wondering if anyone could help, myself and my girlfriend are thinking about re locating to dubai areound september time, she is qualified with a law degree and a masters degree in human rights law, I am BA Hon qualified in leisure management and sport development with 6 years managerial experience in the leiure industry. Do you think there would be much opportunity for us, and if so are we beeter looking online for jobs or what is the best way to approach it......any help would be much appreciated. thanks in advance.


hey there bleeps

i think that your girlfriend should be better off in locating international law firms and contact them directly. if you start doing online applications unless there are directly to the employer there is much of a chance that the person that will get your CV wont know what you are after. especially recruitment agencies they are useless but to be fair there are some decent people in the industry but not many. i would suggest the same for your self> have a look online for the companies you want to work for and try to get into contact with them. another thing is if you got any friends over here that can give you a head start by circulating you CV's. 

on a different note if you are not already aware it is not permitted under law for unmarried couples to live together in Dubai. just have this in mind. other than that good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Aliyah1100

hi, i am a hairdresser for 13 yrs and i am willing to move to dubai, My husband is an interior decorator and specialises in curtains and blinds , we have 3 kids 4,6,8 what would be the best way to apply for jobs, and what would be concidered a reasonable salary for our jobs, of course we will be both willing to work and the kids need schooling cost... any help will be much appreciated ..as i am sick of australia and i wish i can be on the next flight over.


----------



## gordon2205

Is there anyone out there who has been recruited as an IFA. 
Was wondering is there a demand for an experienced (20 yrs) Financial Adviser.

Dont seem to be able to find many recruitment agencies, if anyone can point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated....

Regards

Gordon


----------



## xsparky2010x

Freda202 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> need advice on a package just received in Dubai, specifically in the Jebel Ali Free Zone.
> I have been offered the position of an internal audit manager with 24AED per month-tax free. this is inclusive of basic housing and transportationallowance. there'll be an annual bonus, medical and annual tickets.
> 
> I currently have 10years + experience with a big 4 audit and consulting firm and an MBA from a prestiguous UK University and earn USD 5000 after tax with an official car, medical insurance, gym membership, annual incentives, annual bonus and 20 leave days
> 
> Is the offer okay, what amount should i be asking for and what other allowances or perks can i negotiate for


Hi Freda,

Did you accept the offer?

What auditing firm is it? Is it one of the Big 4?


----------



## samyb

*Your feedback is appreciated!*

Hello Guys/Girls, 

I got the following offer, and I wanted to get some of your opinions on it 

Housing 140,000 AED/YEAR
Transportation	30,000 AED/YEAR
Petrol & Parking	5,400 AED/YEAR
utility 18,000 AED/YEAR
Base Salary	255,000 AED/YEAR

Relocation Allowance:30,000 AED

The company is an american reputable company and they will take care of all the paper work so I am not worried about that

The Position is for a regional sales manager for a company that make electrical equipment. My work will envolve traveling extensively and management.

I had one question! is ture that there is no tax in UAE. does that mean that all my salary will go to my account?. are there hidden fees i should whatch for?

Thank you for your feedbacks


----------



## Freda202

xsparky2010x said:


> Hi Freda,
> 
> Did you accept the offer?
> 
> What auditing firm is it? Is it one of the Big 4?


I xsparky2010

No i didn't accept the offer as they would not shift grounds on the renumeration and some fringe benefits. It's not an audit firm but a FT 500 company that manufactures, distributes and services engines etc in Dubai.

Regards


----------



## waybuloo

*soon to move to Dubai*

Hi everyone
I was hoping for some advice please. I am in line for a job with a Local UAE airline and was hoping I might get some feedback on the financial situation.
My main query is how much we would need to live on and not be worried about being to tight every month. Relocation and accomodation is with the package, and kids schooling paid for.

I've calculated that when I've paid my bills and things I will have 12,800AED left for my wife 3 kids of 6 and under and me. We don't drink much at all, we like outdoors and aren't big spenders in any way. We will need to feed the family out of this and subscribe to TV stations I guess but thats about it. Pushbikes and trainers, beach and we're happy.

Do you think its do-able?? We'd love to hear what people think and please be honest.

Thanks alll.


----------



## Upper71

*Please advice*



Ash1980 said:


> OK Guys, sounds like this thread needs some kicking! here I go:
> 
> I'm moving to AD in few three weeks, and I have accepted the following offer:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 13,000
> Allowances: AED 16,750 (Total AED 29,750)
> Housing allowance: up to AED 210,000
> Medical insurance for self and family
> 30 working days annual leave
> 
> The post is with the government of AD, Grade 2 (if this means anything)
> I've got 4 years of UK experience, PhD, MSc, and a BSc.
> Married with no children.
> 
> How good/bad do you think this offer is?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm from Greece and willing to relocate to Dubai as well.
Could you advice and refer to any successful contact - Recruitment Company?
I'm not the right person to answer in your question but look interesting. Keep asking


----------



## despicablesam

Hi Guys, 

How much do you think an American MNC, in the building sector should offer me as a Graduate Sales Engineer(Mechanical) for their 'Sales Graduate Program' ? 

I have a Bachelors degree from a reputed institute and about 8months of experience under my belt. I also posses a UAE driving licence and an 6 month internship experience with Siemens Dubai, in the same sector. 

In my telephonic interview, When asked, I replied I am expecting a total of 10K per month. 

Pour in your opinions. 

Sam


----------



## Jynxgirl

despicablesam said:


> In my telephonic interview, When asked, I replied I am expecting a total of 10K per month.
> 
> Pour in your opinions.
> 
> Sam


You undersold yourself is my intial reaction. 

BUT.... Are you an american or an indian?

EDIT - Never mind, just saw in your other post, you say you are indian. I still say you undersold yourself. Indians are going to be offered a third of the salary of a westerner, because they will settle for a third of the salary.


----------



## despicablesam

Jynxgirl said:


> You undersold yourself is my intial reaction.
> 
> BUT.... Are you an american or an indian?
> 
> EDIT - Never mind, just saw in your other post, you say you are indian. I still say you undersold yourself. Indians are going to be offered a third of the salary of a westerner, because they will settle for a third of the salary.


If you were in my place(fresh graduate, no relevant work-ex. Just an internship under your belt and a nationality that is taken for granted to be willing to work in less than the required wages) how much would you have asked for? (I do not mean to argue, but ask for an estimate pay package)

My justification : I thought it would have hurt my chances if I would have asked for more. So far I've not seen any out of college graduate negotiating their salaries. I believe that they are more or less already fixed, hence thought it would be a good idea to be within the company's expectations.(trust me, i've seen firms like Siemens & ABB offering around 6-8k to my classmates) 

PS : Ingersoll Rand is the company if that helps in making a more appropriate estimate.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Most western people belive the gravy line is 10k, plus have accomodations paid for. 

Not at all argueing. Is a vicious circle you are in. Because there are thousands of indians that wishes to come here, you are a bit stuck. Westerners tend to hold their ground on the salary and ask for what they think they are worth, whilst the indian population low balls in hopes for just to get the job over the next indian/asian.


----------



## ikinia

Hello all,

I live in the USA and am interested in taking a job in Dubai. I am 25, single, with no children. Here are the details of the package being considered...

*Monthly Remuneration Details (in AED)*
- Basic Salary: 11,050
- Housing Allowance: 10,000
- Transport Allowance: 1,200
- Utilities Allowance: 1,000
- Furniture Allowance: 1,000

*Total Gross Monthly Remuneration*: 24,250

*Total Annual projected Cash Package*: 291,000 

*Plus*:
- Medical Insurance: Self, spouse and up to 3 children.
- Paid Annual Leave: 42 calendar days in a year.
- Annual Ticket: A cash sum in lieu of return “Business Class” tickets to the country of origin/established permanent residence for self and your eligible dependents (i.e. spouse and up to 3 children below 19 years of age).
- Bonus: Will be paid at the sole discretion of the Company, based on your performance and the performance of the Company.
- Education Allowance: The maximum contribution per annum under this scheme is AED.30,000 per year per child for Primary School education (KG – Grade 6) and AED.48,000 per year per child in the case of Secondary School education (Grade7 – Grade13).

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. What about the offer is good? What is bad? What type of lifestyle could one expect with such a salary package (housing, vehicle type, savings, etc)?


----------



## Jynxgirl

ikinia said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> *Monthly Remuneration Details (in AED)*
> - Basic Salary: 11,050
> - Housing Allowance: 10,000
> - Transport Allowance: 1,200
> - Utilities Allowance: 1,000
> - Furniture Allowance: 1,000
> 
> *Total Gross Monthly Remuneration*: 24,250
> 
> *Total Annual projected Cash Package*: 291,000
> 
> *Plus*


Will they give you your housing allowance in a lump sum or regardless of if you are utilizing the entire amount? In theory, if they give it to you, you could take a cheaper apartment and pocket the difference to bump your 'salary' up. 

What type of position is this for? 

Isnt horrible but is quite low for anything in a management/senior level position, which is what most westerners move over here for. Just as an example, am in a position where my salary isnt far off from your entire package, and have a few years experience in my position, that needs no education (even though do have a bachelors). Plus accomodations, utilities and transportation are paid for. Personally I probly wouldnt take it. Maybe if could use the accomodations allowance how see fit.


----------



## ikinia

Jynxgirl said:


> Will they give you your housing allowance in a lump sum or regardless of if you are utilizing the entire amount? In theory, if they give it to you, you could take a cheaper apartment and pocket the difference to bump your 'salary' up.
> 
> What type of position is this for?
> 
> Isnt horrible but is quite low for anything in a management/senior level position, which is what most westerners move over here for. Just as an example, am in a position where my salary isnt far off from your entire package, and have a few years experience in my position, that needs no education (even though do have a bachelors). Plus accomodations, utilities and transportation are paid for. Personally I probly wouldnt take it. Maybe if could use the accomodations allowance how see fit.


Thank you for the reply. Much appreciated.

I am unsure if I am able to receive any unused allowances as "salary." I have asked but not gotten a reply yet.

This would not be a management position. I believe I have some people under me, but it is not considered management. I have 3 years experience in my field (aviation). I have a Bachelors degree and a graduate certificate (essentially half of a Masters).

I am interested in moving for international experience, I am not expecting to move to Dubai to become rich.

I am more concerned, as a 25 year old, if that salary package is worthwhile and what lifestyle is attainable by a single male with said salary. Would I be able to have a decent housing situation with a decent vehicle and money to travel/go out? I feel that if it isn't horrible when comparing to those moving in order to have a management position, it would be sufficient for me.


----------



## fcjb1970

@ikinia..I would want everything as a cash allowance, and I would think it is going to be. They just like to write out all like that so they don't have to pay EOSG on half your pay.

You can live well and have a good time, but probably not be sending much money home if you are really wanting to live it up and party. I would figure you will spend 10K or so on non-food essentials (apt, car, utilities).


----------



## chef_ej

i have a question.. im new here in dubai and i have an employer that dont give me a day off and did not pay me for my overtime.. he let me work 13 hrs a day and 7 days a week.. he hired me since dec. 24 and from that date he let me come to his restaurant even it was still close. he let me to start working in that shope. but he didn't give me salary for that month and until feb 4 came it is the soft opening of the shop. and from dec. till feb. 27 this year. he didn't gave us salary.. all we receive is just the weekly tips. still not enough for all of our personal expenses..

i made a complain already to the ministry of labour 2 days ago.. they are calling my boss but he is not answering the labour office instead he keep on calling me and threatening me that he will ban me..

question is, is it possible for me to find a good job here in dubai after my problem with my old company and is it okey for me not to go work after i submitted the complain?? 

Thank you very much!!

EJ


----------



## calone

*offer from retail company*

Hello,

Hope everybody is doing ok.

Just want your opinion about the offer that I received from a big retail company from Dubai (FMCG company)

Remuneration Basic 11,000 AED /-per month
Utility/Domestic Allowance 500 AED /-per month
House Rent Allowance 5,500 AED /-per month
Transport Allowance 2,500 AED /-per month
Health Insurance & Life Insurance paid by the company (but not say any number)
An economy class return air ticket per year

The position is Buyer, I'am 30 year old, married and one children (few months old).

I have 10 year experience total, (6 years in that specific bussiness field)

First was an phone interview, then I was in Dubai at "face to face" interviews (with 4 different persons from the company) and then I received the offer.

I expected much more. I was very surprised/socked when I received their offer.

Was I dreaming before or their offer is not good?

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

chef_ej said:


> i have a question.. im new here in dubai and i have an employer that dont give me a day off and did not pay me for my overtime.. he let me work 13 hrs a day and 7 days a week.. he hired me since dec. 24 and from that date he let me come to his restaurant even it was still close. he let me to start working in that shope. but he didn't give me salary for that month and until feb 4 came it is the soft opening of the shop. and from dec. till feb. 27 this year. he didn't gave us salary.. all we receive is just the weekly tips. still not enough for all of our personal expenses..
> 
> i made a complain already to the ministry of labour 2 days ago.. they are calling my boss but he is not answering the labour office instead he keep on calling me and threatening me that he will ban me..
> 
> question is, is it possible for me to find a good job here in dubai after my problem with my old company and is it okey for me not to go work after i submitted the complain??
> 
> Thank you very much!!
> 
> EJ


If you dont go to work, he can ban you for absconding. 

You are in a pickle. 

Not sure what thy will really do, as you have the wrong passport and unfortunatly, this is the ugly side of dubai that you are in. Even though you are suppose to have a day off, many many many many people in this country do not get one. 

I would guess that because of the complaint, your life will be made to be miserable and you will probly end up leaving. And thus be banned. 

I would suggest to start looking for a job in a different country.


----------



## followuae

Hi, 

I'm currently going through the process and was wondering what you think of this offer:

22,500 AED basic monthly salary
60000 AED housing allowance paid in lump sum per annum
Bupa Gold Medical
2 x return tickets per year
10-20% bonus depending on meeting personal and company milestones.
first month fully expensed in hotel while I get set up.

From what I have read the housing allowance seems a little low, am i correct in thinking this?
also is the medical good? I hear bupa and think it must be good but thought best to ask!

I'm 28 yo male working in IT consultancy with 7 years experience. My soon to be wife is a teacher who would start looking for work if everything works out and come out in the summer.

Thanks


----------



## fcjb1970

followuae said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently going through the process and was wondering what you think of this offer:
> 
> 22,500 AED basic monthly salary
> 60000 AED housing allowance paid in lump sum per annum
> Bupa Gold Medical
> 2 x return tickets per year
> 10-20% bonus depending on meeting personal and company milestones.
> first month fully expensed in hotel while I get set up.
> 
> From what I have read the housing allowance seems a little low, am i correct in thinking this?
> also is the medical good? I hear bupa and think it must be good but thought best to ask!
> 
> I'm 28 yo male working in IT consultancy with 7 years experience. My soon to be wife is a teacher who would start looking for work if everything works out and come out in the summer.
> 
> Thanks


A lot of the jobs in IT are done here by people from countries that will work for lower wages than you and I may expect. Especially for the entry to mid level positions. I will be honest from what I have seen some people offer and some offers I have received I think gross of 27,500/month for a mid level IT Consultant is actually on the higher end. One company offered me not much more than that and I am at a far more senior point in my career (I said no). A lot of companies are paying people less than 20K for these types of jobs at your level.

You should always ask for more though. Tell them your research shows rent for a 2 bedroom is closer to 100K and see if they go for it.


----------



## Thert

Hi Folks,

I am considering moving to the UAE to work in the luxury automotive industry (sales)
I have looked around the forums and can't seem to find any data for my industry.

I have worked in the in the industry for about 15 years, am a top closer, and usually gross at least 100k annually ($CND) I have friends who claim I could double that easily given the luxury market in the UAE.

Does anyone here have any experience working in the automotive field in Dubai or Abu Dhabi?

While I understand it may not be the most common profession for expats, the lure of the great weather, no taxes, and earning potential has got my head spinning.

Cheers and thanks


----------



## fcjb1970

Thert said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> the lure of the great weather...


Huh? 45+ every day for three months, different definition of great I guess.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Never been to any garage where there was anything but asians there. They are getting paid low low low wages. That said, you might be able to come here and start your own garage business. Something tells me would be better to be a 'consultant' and set up in the free zones. If that makes money enough to live a decent expat life ????


----------



## Thert

fcjb1970 said:


> Huh? 45+ every day for three months, different definition of great I guess.


Spend a summer in Montreal, its pretty hot a humid for 2 months in the summer.

That being said, I love the heat, and I'm sick of snow


----------



## ukelly

I was wondering what the expected salary would be for someone just starting out in PR in Dubai. I'm American and currently living and interning in New York. I will be getting my degree from a prestigious university here in May and already have a couple PR internships under my belt. But I wonder, since I'm African-American, if I would also be discriminated against salary-wise. Any help or advice on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## calone

Hello guys,

Don't forget about me please.

I need an answer.

Rgds,









calone said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hope everybody is doing ok.
> 
> Just want your opinion about the offer that I received from a big retail company from Dubai (FMCG company)
> 
> Remuneration Basic 11,000 AED /-per month
> Utility/Domestic Allowance 500 AED /-per month
> House Rent Allowance 5,500 AED /-per month
> Transport Allowance 2,500 AED /-per month
> Health Insurance & Life Insurance paid by the company (but not say any number)
> An economy class return air ticket per year
> 
> The position is Buyer, I'am 30 year old, married and one children (few months old).
> 
> I have 10 year experience total, (6 years in that specific bussiness field)
> 
> First was an phone interview, then I was in Dubai at "face to face" interviews (with 4 different persons from the company) and then I received the offer.
> 
> I expected much more. I was very surprised/socked when I received their offer.
> 
> Was I dreaming before or their offer is not good?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

calone said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Don't forget about me please.
> 
> I need an answer.
> 
> Rgds,


My opinion is they want a westerner, but dont want to pay a westerner. Eastern european people unfortunately tend to take less. SO you are being paid about average based on your passport I would say.  This is how Dubai works. 

That isnt going to get a two bedroom in a more westernized area, you will have school to pay for in two years and that will start around 25 to 30k, and 10k is considered a westerners minimum. Supporting a family would be very hard to do living as a westerner. That said, many many people from east europe are here on those low salaries and make it fine.

If you have a job in your home country and not struggling a GOOD deal, then I would not move to the uae if I were you.


----------



## Tricktrack

waybuloo said:


> Hi everyone
> I was hoping for some advice please. I am in line for a job with a Local UAE airline and was hoping I might get some feedback on the financial situation.
> My main query is how much we would need to live on and not be worried about being to tight every month. Relocation and accomodation is with the package, and kids schooling paid for.
> 
> I've calculated that when I've paid my bills and things I will have 12,800AED left for my wife 3 kids of 6 and under and me. We don't drink much at all, we like outdoors and aren't big spenders in any way. We will need to feed the family out of this and subscribe to TV stations I guess but thats about it. Pushbikes and trainers, beach and we're happy.
> 
> Do you think its do-able?? We'd love to hear what people think and please be honest.
> 
> Thanks alll.


I'd be really keen to hear any opinions on this too as we would be in a similar position!


----------



## Equalizer

Good Evening all.
I just wanted an opinion on two packages I am looking at.

Option A - working for UAE Govt as an advisor

Monthly Salary - AED 35,000 - 37,607
Housing Allowance - AED 11,500
School Fees AED 30,000 per child
Family Health Insurance
30 Days leave & Annual Family flights (economy)
End of Service Bonus AED 24,000 per year completed

Option B - working as a Logistics Operations Manager

Base Salary including accommodation and transport - $12,000-$15,000 AED 44,000 - 55,000 per month
Annual Bonus AED 73,500
School Fees - 75% of total children's education
Annual Family Flights
Relocation Allowance
Full Family Health Care

I have 17yrs experience in Logistics, Transport and Supply Chain operations, mostly military.
I am married with 2 children (4yr & 9yr).
We would want to live in a villa, ideally with 3 bedrooms.
I intend to purchase a second hand 4x4 with cash on arrival for about AED80,000.
We would also like to pay for a housekeeper too

Would these packages be enough to us to live comfortably and possibly save some money.
We are not big party animals, we like travelling and eating out but are NOT aiming to splash out on the biggest place we can afford and a brand new car and large it.

Thank you in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## TallyHo

It's the passport (nationality) that determines your salary more than anything else. 

Introductory salaries for PR people are quite low. You'll probably find something that will allow you to live comfortably in a shared apartment or villa in a popular neighbourhood and experience the Dubai lifestyle. It's completely doable for a young 20s western expat to survive on 15-20K a month and you'll probably save some money at the end of the year if you are careful enough. 

Some firms do discriminate against race/religion/nationality and those are mostly the Indian/Arab run companies. Other firms give preferential treatment to nationalities of the same origin as the company senior managers (the Lebanese 'mafia'). Other firms treat everyone exactly the same.

Dubai is a multi-ethnic city and there are a number of Africans, African Americans and British Africans living happily in Dubai although I won't guarantee or promise you will not experience racism which will usually be some men assuming you're a Kenyan prostitute. 





ukelly said:


> I was wondering what the expected salary would be for someone just starting out in PR in Dubai. I'm American and currently living and interning in New York. I will be getting my degree from a prestigious university here in May and already have a couple PR internships under my belt. But I wonder, since I'm African-American, if I would also be discriminated against salary-wise. Any help or advice on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AK47

@ Equalizer: Go with option B, you will live quite comfortably.


----------



## Jona

I was offered 11,500AED only with no house allowance  I'm a fresh bachelor graduate of internatinal business from nietherlands is this enough for me to survive in Dubai ! please advice as I'm moving this week!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Jona said:


> I was offered 11,500AED only with no house allowance  I'm a fresh bachelor graduate of internatinal business from nietherlands is this enough for me to survive in Dubai ! please advice as I'm moving this week!


You will survive, but you will have to rough it. There is a thread of another person, who is on a low salary, trying to find friends. You will have to probly find other people on low salaries as well, or find people who are simple and dont do the flashy lifestyle. 

If you have any semi decent offers there, I would suggest to call the uae company and decline. Stay home for a year or two and get some experience. Then try again in a few years and come on an expat package. If you come, just be diligent and dont get caught up in the dubai lifestyle and try to keep up.


----------



## ziokendo

Jona said:


> I was offered 11,500AED only with no house allowance  I'm a fresh bachelor graduate of internatinal business from nietherlands is this enough for me to survive in Dubai ! please advice as I'm moving this week!


Let's say it will be like living on 1300€/m in the netherlands.

Do your math and see if the opportunity will enrich your life/cv enough ...


----------



## Jona

Thx for ur reply


----------



## ph83

Has anyone got experience of luxury Brand Management packages. My enquiries lead me to the conclusion that these are not going to go above the 20-25k a month mark which seems disappointing. Do the big players like AlTayer and AlShaya negotiate well?


----------



## azizo

Jona said:


> I was offered 11,500AED only with no house allowance  I'm a fresh bachelor graduate of internatinal business from nietherlands is this enough for me to survive in Dubai ! please advice as I'm moving this week!


of course you can survive. Your are fresh graduate and you are still thinking about this? How much do they offer there for a fresh graduate. This will be good experience for you


----------



## Thert

ph83 said:


> Has anyone got experience of luxury Brand Management packages. My enquiries lead me to the conclusion that these are not going to go above the 20-25k a month mark which seems disappointing. Do the big players like AlTayer and AlShaya negotiate well?


Well it depends if you get a % of gross or net sales. 25k per month plus commisions or a cut of the overall profit would be interesting?


----------



## formula1

Hi,

Absolutely 14k or 16k is good enough for such experience. But the question is, What is your job offer?and what about the relocation allowance?


----------



## riekie

14 - 16K sounds reasonable for a single person ! good luck!


----------



## Assam

*What would be an appropriate range ?*

Hi there,

I am new to this board & have been thinking of a move out to UAE.

My occupation in Australia is as a Security Manager, I am looking at getting into 5 star corporate hotel security as either a Supervisor or Asst Manager & work my way up from there.

From all the positions available ( ^ there appear to be plenty) I note that accomodation is usually taken care of in a compound, but all the jobs listed for the hotel chains do not mention a salary amount it's always "Competative or NEG".

Would anyone on the board have an idea of what an acceptible sarary Range would be?


Your coments & advices would be greatly appreciated.

Respectfully

Assam


----------



## fraz1776

Hi, I've been offered the following with an aerospace company in AD but I will probably be living in Dubai.

I have no degree or anything, I just fix aircraft safety equipment. 

Basic 12,858.00 pm
Housing Allowance 9643.50 AED pm
Other Allowances 9643.50 AED pm
Total Salary 32,145.00 AED pm

385,740.00 AED anually.

Overall the salary seems very good to me but I thought I'd post it on here for some outside opinions.

I am single with no kids.


----------



## TallyHo

What constitutes the 'other allowances'? 

Whilst the overall package is perfectly fine for a single expat, the breakdown is a bit odd. The basic is only 40% of the package when it should be closer or above 60%. 

When you leave your job you are entitled to end of service gratuity which is calculated only on the basic salary and does not include the other allowances or housing allowances. In short, your EOS gratituity will be calculated on the 12,858 not 32,145, which means a substantial difference in the value of the EOS.

Still, I imagine it's unlikely that the company will alter the composition of the package but it's worth asking them to include all the 'other allowances' as part of your official basic salary. 





fraz1776 said:


> Hi, I've been offered the following with an aerospace company in AD but I will probably be living in Dubai.
> 
> I have no degree or anything, I just fix aircraft safety equipment.
> 
> Basic 12,858.00 pm
> Housing Allowance 9643.50 AED pm
> Other Allowances 9643.50 AED pm
> Total Salary 32,145.00 AED pm
> 
> 385,740.00 AED anually.
> 
> Overall the salary seems very good to me but I thought I'd post it on here for some outside opinions.
> 
> I am single with no kids.


----------



## fraz1776

TallyHo said:


> What constitutes the 'other allowances'?
> 
> Whilst the overall package is perfectly fine for a single expat, the breakdown is a bit odd. The basic is only 40% of the package when it should be closer or above 60%.
> 
> When you leave your job you are entitled to end of service gratuity which is calculated only on the basic salary and does not include the other allowances or housing allowances. In short, your EOS gratituity will be calculated on the 12,858 not 32,145, which means a substantial difference in the value of the EOS.
> 
> Still, I imagine it's unlikely that the company will alter the composition of the package but it's worth asking them to include all the 'other allowances' as part of your official basic salary.


Hi thanks for the quick reply the contract states: Other Allowances include but are not limited to: Utilities, Transport, Phone, Furniture etc. I guess it's just a "top up" to the basic but it allows the to pay a smaller gratuity.

I am aware of the EOS Gratuity, this isn't something that really bothers me as hopefully this will be a long term deal, this overall salary is something like 400% more than what I earn in the UK so it's a no-brainer for me no matter how they break down the salary.


----------



## formula1

fraz1776 said:


> Hi, I've been offered the following with an aerospace company in AD but I will probably be living in Dubai.
> 
> I have no degree or anything, I just fix aircraft safety equipment.
> 
> Basic 12,858.00 pm
> Housing Allowance 9643.50 AED pm
> Other Allowances 9643.50 AED pm
> Total Salary 32,145.00 AED pm
> 
> 385,740.00 AED anually.
> 
> Overall the salary seems very good to me but I thought I'd post it on here for some outside opinions.
> 
> I am single with no kids.


Wow! sounds great. I would accept it if i were you. Go straight forward and get it immediately, what are you waiting for?????


----------



## Desertrose70

I am new on this forum, so please forgive me if this reply is not ending up at the right place.

I have the following question: 
The company offer letter and the standard 2-page labour contract are not stating what has been agreed between me and the company. They say the standard labour contract cannot be changed and there will be a seperate employment contract with the actual conditions. Difference are for example, working hours, pension payment, annual leave allowance, private health insurance etc. My question is whether this side employment contract is legal valid contract in case of a dispute between me and employer. What is the usual practice for expats?
Cheers.


----------



## river10

Hi

I am evaluating an offer at the moment and appreciate your help in verifying whether the following estimates are more or less correct:

- Accommodation (3 Bdr) : AED 90-110 K /yr , in a good above average location in Dubai or Sharjah

- Grocery: I know this is tricky and depends of lifstyle, but I assumed AED 2-2.5 K /month for family of four (no alcohol or tobacco and excl. eating out)

The package I was offered is AED 34K (incl. housing and transport). Education, Health and flights are paid. It is for a project management position in an engineering company.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ziokendo

Since schools are covered you and your family will be more than fine, especially if you work in North Dubai / Sharjah, as it will make convenient to live in place like Mirdif where a villa is sensibly cheaper compared to the southern parth of Dubai (ie arabian ranches, etc).



river10 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am evaluating an offer at the moment and appreciate your help in verifying whether the following estimates are more or less correct:
> 
> - Accommodation (3 Bdr) : AED 90-110 K /yr , in a good above average location in Dubai or Sharjah
> 
> - Grocery: I know this is tricky and depends of lifstyle, but I assumed AED 2-2.5 K /month for family of four (no alcohol or tobacco and excl. eating out)
> 
> The package I was offered is AED 34K (incl. housing and transport). Education, Health and flights are paid. It is for a project management position in an engineering company.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mehdisp

Hi, I've been offered the following with an IT company
I am single with no children, health insurance and fkight ticket include 

Total OTE will be 405600 AED
but split in 50/50 (fix / variable)

So if i only count my fix will be :

Basic 16900 pm
Housing Allowance : 6000 AED pm

Can i have some advise on this proposition please ?
Thank you for your help


----------



## azahir

Mehdisp said:


> Hi, I've been offered the following with an IT company
> I am single with no children, health insurance and fkight ticket include
> 
> Total OTE will be 405600 AED
> but split in 50/50 (fix / variable)
> 
> So if i only count my fix will be :
> 
> Basic 16900 pm
> Housing Allowance : 6000 AED pm
> 
> Can i have some advise on this proposition please ?
> Thank you for your help


Whats your job role?


----------



## Mehdisp

azahir said:


> Whats your job role?


Sales Account Manager in a software company


----------



## azahir

Mehdisp said:


> Sales Account Manager in a software company


Great, Congrats !!

Remember me if they are looking for a IT Project Manager


----------



## Mehdisp

azahir said:


> Great, Congrats !!
> 
> Remember me if they are looking for a IT Project Manager


No problem  Send me your resume in Private message
Now i just need to check if the package is correct


----------



## azahir

Mehdisp said:


> No problem  Send me your resume in Private message
> Now i just need to check if the package is correct


your package seems to be fine, but senior members here may know better. Did you find the job after moving to UAE or got it from your home country?

BTW you Private message option is not enabled yet, may have to post at least 5 messages first before it becomes available


----------



## Mehdisp

azahir said:


> your package seems to be fine, but senior members here may know better. Did you find the job after moving to UAE or got it from your home country?
> 
> BTW you Private message option is not enabled yet, may have to post at least 5 messages first before it becomes available


I will post 5 messages asap, 
I find this job from my home country, and it was more easy because i am working 
in the same company at the moment.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Comments please:

Sales manager of a new division of an established company in the construction segment. Managing a team of sales and support staff.

28,000 AED/mo
25% of pay bonus per year
2 bedroom apartment paid
150/mo mobile allowance
refrigerator, stove provided (aren't they in the apartments usually?)
28,000 allownance for hard/soft furniture but no electronics
30 days off per year with ticket home
Car or SUV paid
Personal items shipped paid from US.
Health insurance

I'm single with grown kids and don't plan on any more.

I thought the salary a bit low but feedback appreciated.


----------



## zaffar

*Dubai Silicon Oasis*

Hello everyone,

I have been working for a semi-government company in a free zone for the past 5 years and literally feel like i'm stagnant and looking for a good break in the Marketing / Advertising / Media Sector - creative field.. since i seriously think i'm not allowed to reach to my full potential in my current company and have so much to offer (Salary package under 9K despite 7 years of international experience)

I possess a Bachelors in Computer Applications degree and a post graduate degree from Canada in Interactive Computer Multimedia.. 

I would truly appreciate it if anyone could give me some leads and help me get a good break in a MNC based in Dubai ideally close to Dubai Silicon Oasis....thanks a lot in advance!

Regards,
rocky7862004(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## Ben_130

Unfortunately the conditional job offer I had received (below) back in October has now fallen through. 

However I have received another offer from another company.

Company: Barari Forrest Management (based in Al Ain)
Position: GIS Specialist
Basic Salary: 7000AED per month
Allowances: 3000AED per month
Accommodation: Family Accommodation
Telephone allowances: 100AED per month
Transportation: Car for official purpose

Medical insurance and family economy air ticket every year.

Now my biggest issue is with regards to the accommodation which I see they provide. Essentially I don't want this as with my partner being a teacher, we were hoping to use her free accommodation and that way she can search for jobs in Dubai as I would be happy to commute.

With the previous offer I had I did not have to use the allowances on accommodation and I would have got the whole 18,000AED per month. 

So looks like I've got some negotiating to do to see if I can essentially swap the accommodation for an allowance (and one that would not be restricted to use on accommodation) 

Bit of a long shot but worth a try!

Another question in the contract it says: "According to Article 127 of the Federal Labor Law No.8 of the UAE, in case you leave the company you are not permitted to take up employment with any direct competitor for a period of two years from the date you leave". Is this true? I thought it was only if you left during your contract/probationary period? It is for an unlimited period with a six month probation period.

Any additional thoughts would be much appreciated!




Ben_130 said:


> After a fair few months of job searching I have my first offer!
> 
> It is with AECOM in Abu Dhabi as a GIS Specialist (Geographic Information Systems). I have about five years experience. Two and a half years before University and two and half after graduating. I have a Bsc in GIS and I'm 25.
> 
> The offer is;
> 
> Base salary: 10,800
> Allowances: 7,200
> 
> Total salary: 18,000AED per month.
> 
> 3,000 relocation fees, health insurance and 22 days leave.
> 
> It will be almost double what I am earning now after tax although I don't think I get paid anywhere near enough here at the moment. Even so I would say the offer is a good 30% greater than what I think I should be getting paid now!
> 
> I am a little disappointed about the amount of leave but it's not the end of the world.
> 
> I know accommodation is not cheap but the other half who is a teacher is planning on coming next summer so hopefully she will get free accommodation or an allowance which will help.
> 
> I think it is good enough, just wanted a second opinion!
> 
> Cheers,
> Ben.


----------



## TallyHo

That's the type of package offered to South Asians or other Arabs. It's only 10K a month plus housing. 

I won't say you can't live on it, but it's very low for a Western expat and you will be surrounded by western expats who'll say they couldn't scrape by on 20K a month. You won't save any money. And don't underestimate the commute from Al Ain to Dubai. 

As I mentioned, you can live off the offer but don't entertain expectations for anything beyond a basic, simple lifestyle. The package is so low that you must seriously question if it's worth making the move to the UAE. 



Ben_130 said:


> Unfortunately the conditional job offer I had received (below) back in October has now fallen through.
> 
> However I have received another offer from another company.
> 
> Company: Barari Forrest Management (based in Al Ain)
> Position: GIS Specialist
> Basic Salary: 7000AED per month
> Allowances: 3000AED per month
> Accommodation: Family Accommodation
> Telephone allowances: 100AED per month
> Transportation: Car for official purpose
> 
> Medical insurance and family economy air ticket every year.
> 
> Now my biggest issue is with regards to the accommodation which I see they provide. Essentially I don't want this as with my partner being a teacher, we were hoping to use her free accommodation and that way she can search for jobs in Dubai as I would be happy to commute.
> 
> With the previous offer I had I did not have to use the allowances on accommodation and I would have got the whole 18,000AED per month.
> 
> So looks like I've got some negotiating to do to see if I can essentially swap the accommodation for an allowance (and one that would not be restricted to use on accommodation)
> 
> Bit of a long shot but worth a try!
> 
> Another question in the contract it says: "According to Article 127 of the Federal Labor Law No.8 of the UAE, in case you leave the company you are not permitted to take up employment with any direct competitor for a period of two years from the date you leave". Is this true? I thought it was only if you left during your contract/probationary period? It is for an unlimited period with a six month probation period.
> 
> Any additional thoughts would be much appreciated!


----------



## Ben_130

TallyHo said:


> That's the type of package offered to South Asians or other Arabs. It's only 10K a month plus housing.
> 
> I won't say you can't live on it, but it's very low for a Western expat and you will be surrounded by western expats who'll say they couldn't scrape by on 20K a month. You won't save any money. And don't underestimate the commute from Al Ain to Dubai.
> 
> As I mentioned, you can live off the offer but don't entertain expectations for anything beyond a basic, simple lifestyle. The package is so low that you must seriously question if it's worth making the move to the UAE.


Thanks for your quick reply.
As it stands then I am not going to accept it anyway. As I said the offer that fell through was 18,000AED a month and I did not have to use the allowances on accommodation which was a big plus for me as I would have got the full 18,000AED per month and lived with my partner in her free teaching accommodation (hence the main reason why I do not want the free accommodation they are offering!)


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Ben_130 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> As it stands then I am not going to accept it anyway. As I said the offer that fell through was 18,000AED a month and I did not have to use the allowances on accommodation which was a big plus for me as I would have got the full 18,000AED per month and lived with my partner in her free teaching accommodation (hence the main reason why I do not want the free accommodation they are offering!)


Have you searched the threads about cohabitation? Just make sure you know the risks there.


----------



## Ben_130

XDoodlebugger said:


> Have you searched the threads about cohabitation? Just make sure you know the risks there.


Yes fully understand and if we make the move we plan to marry before hand as we do not want to take any risks.


----------



## abu

Lenochka said:


> First of all....yes, there are no taxes in the UAE...but look at your passport...and if it is US as you state in your profile, then you will have to pay tax on what you earn in the UAE.....there is some tax free amount (heard its about 90k but you need to clarify...) and then you will have to pay tax on the rest !
> 
> unfair, I know...but the good ol' US is in such deep **** that they can/need to use every single USD they can get hold of
> 
> :focus:
> 
> why on earth would a package you receive for your salary, housing etc. also cover business travel expenses ? Does not make sense to me !
> I travel quite frequently on business...and in no way I would accpet that this is included in my package....! This for several reasons..a) package is PERSONAL , business is business b) I don't want to pay tax on business expenses....
> c) I have only a rough idea of the planned trips for the next 3 months...nevermind for the whole year...basically I don't know if the expenses are going to be 10k or 50k.....
> 
> I strongly suggest you reconsider and re-evaluate what your package is, what the tax implications are (get an experienced tax specialist to assess the situation to make an informed decision) and what the package covers !
> 
> Otherwise, I guarantuee you, you will regret it and will be short-changed !
> 
> Good luck !



Hello,

After consulting with my CPA, he stated that the first 90k is tax free, however, you will pay taxes on the amount made above that amount. The next thing to consider is that they (the IRS), will take into consideration the total amount that you earned for the year, putting you in a higher tax bracket. You would essentially be paying higher taxes on the amount over 90K. For example, if you earned 150K USD, you would be in a higher tax bracket for the taxable 60K. Hope this helps.

Abu


----------



## MMX

Hello Everyone,
I was typically an audience to most of these threads and an avid reader of replies trying to somehow find the answer that I'm looking for by doing a jigsaw from various posts....but I guess when in doubt it's best to ask for help.....so here goes.
Hope I'm posting this in the right thread
I was a resident of Dubai as I was born and brought up there.....studied and worked as an Architect there too for almost 7 years. After the Property market crashed I shifted to India and am currently working here. I was very disappointed to leave my prior office in difficult times but I had a Newborn to look out for and with the cu backs it was getting quite difficult.
Now it seems the Office has sailed through fair weather and are looking out for hiring Architects.
Would it look unprofessional to shift back to Dubai to the same office(considering I was offered a fairly better Pay then I had left) . My Wife and I are so used to the lifestyle we lived in Dubai that it's quite difficult to accept any different.
How much does an Architect with 8-9 years of experience "Now" get paid in Dubai.

Need guidance....

Thanks in advance


----------



## slinger134

*Help needed!*

Hi, 

I need some help with a proposal I have for Dubai.

Their offering 30k/month AED (have to pay housing and car allowance from this). Thay also pay an allowance for flight home for me and my wife once a year, medical insurance for both, variable bonus, and school for kids (which we still don't have). (I think it can go up to 34K/month if I negociate). They pay it in a lump sum per month.
We're moderated in what comes to spending too much money in our way of life. 

What's your opinion? I know is enough to live in Dubai, but will it be enough to have a good life and save some money? 

This salary is about 3x more than waht I get now in my country were I have a very confortable life.
I'm from Spain, and have 7 year experience in food business and quality management. Have a degree in the food technology.

The idea is my wife also get a job in same business when we get there.

Thank you for your opinions!


----------



## Bulls_96

Hi everyone,
I've been to Dubai a few times, but I'm looking at a more long term position out there now.
My company does packages a little different, and we are still in the negotiating phases. My package will most likely include shipping of 2000lbs from US and one rental car. Probably Honda Accord. No apartment allowance will be included, but I will have access to checks to pay by one check if necessary. I'd pay the company back over the year.
I'm basing my probable pay on my last few trip there in which I included US state and federal tax. I ended up making 28000 AED after taxes pm. 
I will have my wife (who will probably need a car) and a my two year old that might do daycare. I will actually work near Abu Dhabi, so I would want to live near Tecom at the furthest. Probably more like the JLT area. I know my pay will go up due to the tax exclusion, but I'd try to live off around 22000 AED to save cash. 
Can you guys think of anything I need to push for as my package gets developed?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## amyhackleyjones

Hi,

I am currently interviewing with the Landmark group and wanted to know what everyone thought about the package i was offered, i would also be interested to know if anyone has any experience working for this company on the buying side as i would be keen to hear your opinions
The package is below but i am trying to negotiate closer to 13,500 aed per month
Salary upto 12,000 AED per month (inclusive of housing allowance + travel allowance)which is upto £25,000 Tax free
• Private medical insurance for you 
• Life insurance only for you
• Free flight ticket back to your home country after 1 year service for you 
• Holiday allowance 30 days + national holidays up to 11 days. 
• Unlimited petrol card if you buy your own car (if you have a driving license you can turn your license into a international driving license and buy a car there straight away)
• Relocation sum of Est. 4,000 AED for you to receive when you receive your working visa and official resident card
• Open end contract 
• They will pay for your working visa which is upto 2 years. 
Company will pay for your single flight ticket 
• Company will pay 21 days accommodation in their hotel
• They will pay for your working visa
• They will pay for travel allowance for the first week

I would appreciate any comments

Thanks


----------



## amyhackleyjones

*package and company queries*

Hi,

I am currently interviewing with the Landmark group and wanted to know what everyone thought about the package i was offered, i would also be interested to know if anyone has any experience working for this company on the buying side as i would be keen to hear your opinions
The package is below but i am trying to negotiate closer to 13,500 aed per month
Salary upto 12,000 AED per month (inclusive of housing allowance + travel allowance)which is upto £25,000 Tax free
• Private medical insurance for you 
• Life insurance only for you
• Free flight ticket back to your home country after 1 year service for you 
• Holiday allowance 30 days + national holidays up to 11 days. 
• Unlimited petrol card if you buy your own car (if you have a driving license you can turn your license into a international driving license and buy a car there straight away)
• Relocation sum of Est. 4,000 AED for you to receive when you receive your working visa and official resident card
• Open end contract 
• They will pay for your working visa which is upto 2 years. 
Company will pay for your single flight ticket 
• Company will pay 21 days accommodation in their hotel
• They will pay for your working visa
• They will pay for travel allowance for the first week

I would appreciate any comments

Thanks


----------



## wesmant

Hi Amy, what post were u offered? Looks too low to me. Housing cost is a bomb in dubai


----------



## amyhackleyjones

It was for a buyer position (the Uk equivilant is Assistant buyer).


----------



## wesmant

Well, not so sure how much u shd get, but i'd suggest u to get the right info of the living cost before deciding.

As for myself, I was in the middle east more than half a decade ago, and it was 3k usd monthly (ard 11.95k AED) exclude lodging (house and car provided). It was just 2 year after graduation back then; meaning, my pay was at the low side.

Back then, 2BR decent apt rental was ard 8k AED per month, while my petrol was ard 120AED per month (vehicle, road tax and insurance are all by company, i did not know how much)

Hope it helps


----------



## dimkatsar

*Offer - your opinion please*

I would like to have your opinion for the offer following below.

The offer is this:

Total Salary: 19,214AED /- (50% basic and 50% other allowance)

Other Benefits:
· 22 working days paid leave & up to 15 days sick leave
· Leave Passage for self, spouse and 3 children under 18 years (paid in cash every year)
· Medical Insurance (both public & private) for self, wife and all children (under 18)
Dental is on reimbursement basis
· Performance based bonus.

There is also a House rent assistance, apart from the salary package.I need some clarifications from you if you can, i feel it is not quite clear to me.Can you bring me an example of what the following really mean?.

Ceiling of Rent Amount: AED 60,000/- p.a.
Annual Deduction Amount from salary : AED 48,000/- (Monthly AED 4,000/-).* -->what exactly does this mean?*
Any amount above AED 48,000/- (but until the ceiling amount of AED 60,000/-, that is max AED 12,000/-) shall be covered by the company. *--->what exactly does this mean as well?.*

Is this salary package enough for 2 persons living an affordable life in Dubai with these money?. We have no children, but in case we have, could we manage with this salary package?. 
What other things do i need to be aware of in general??

thank you.
looking forward for your comments!


----------



## waterproof teabag

Hello all, 

could you please give me your feedback on the following: 

Principal Engineer in Construction (contractor)
Basic Salary: 10k Living allowance : 5k 
Company Car + Fuel Card 
30 calendar days annual leave per year
Private medical insurance
Economy Air ticket to UK for every completed year of service (just for me, not for partner, and I think it's a return ticket 

I'm a western expat with 10 years experience. Personally I think they are having a laugh. Please give me your feedback?


----------



## Kawasutra

dimkatsar said:


> I would like to have your opinion for the offer following below.
> 
> The offer is this:
> 
> Total Salary: 19,214AED /- (50% basic and 50% other allowance)
> 
> Other Benefits:
> · 22 working days paid leave & up to 15 days sick leave
> · Leave Passage for self, spouse and 3 children under 18 years (paid in cash every year)
> · Medical Insurance (both public & private) for self, wife and all children (under 18)
> Dental is on reimbursement basis
> · Performance based bonus.
> 
> There is also a House rent assistance, apart from the salary package.I need some clarifications from you if you can, i feel it is not quite clear to me.Can you bring me an example of what the following really mean?.
> 
> Ceiling of Rent Amount: AED 60,000/- p.a.
> Annual Deduction Amount from salary : AED 48,000/- (Monthly AED 4,000/-).* -->what exactly does this mean?*
> Any amount above AED 48,000/- (but until the ceiling amount of AED 60,000/-, that is max AED 12,000/-) shall be covered by the company. *--->what exactly does this mean as well?.*
> 
> Is this salary package enough for 2 persons living an affordable life in Dubai with these money?. We have no children, but in case we have, could we manage with this salary package?.
> What other things do i need to be aware of in general??
> 
> thank you.
> looking forward for your comments!


To be honest with you, if someone were presenting an offer like this to me, than I would think the one assumes I am a moron and would put this peace of paper in the trash!!!


----------



## Kawasutra

waterproof teabag said:


> Personally I think they are having a laugh.


They have...


----------



## dimkatsar

Kawasutra said:


> To be honest with you, if someone were presenting an offer like this to me, than I would think the one assumes I am a moron and would put this peace of paper in the trash!!!


so you mean the offer is good in general?


----------



## Jynxgirl

dimkatsar said:


> so you mean the offer is good in general?


Is this a customer service job where you will be dealing directly with the public (us) ?? :confused2:  :tongue1:

They are telling you that the offer isnt good, they would throw it in the trash as isnt any good and they are low balling you... 

It isnt a TERRIBLE offer, kind of on par with teachers and other low end spectrum salaries westerners get. 

So 48,000 dir for an apartment has to come out your salary that they will front you and deduct from your salary, but the extra 12k above, they will just cover for the apartment. You can find a decent enough apartment for 50k. Make sure that they will cover the 5% rental agency fee and the 5% dewa fee with that extra 12k they are 'giving' you. Then if you find a 55k apartment, they will in fact be 'covering' the extra taxes/charges associated with the apartment. 

48k is 4k a month out of your check, so 15k dirhams a month will be your net to get a vehicle and pay bills and live if you find an apartment around that price. You will be ok.


----------



## dimkatsar

Jynxgirl said:


> Is this a customer service job where you will be dealing directly with the public (us) ?? :confused2:  :tongue1:
> 
> They are telling you that the offer isnt good, they would throw it in the trash as isnt any good and they are low balling you...
> 
> It isnt a TERRIBLE offer, kind of on par with teachers and other low end spectrum salaries westerners get.
> 
> So 48,000 dir for an apartment has to come out your salary that they will front you and deduct from your salary, but the extra 12k above, they will just cover for the apartment. You can find a decent enough apartment for 50k. Make sure that they will cover the 5% rental agency fee and the 5% dewa fee with that extra 12k they are 'giving' you. Then if you find a 55k apartment, they will in fact be 'covering' the extra taxes/charges associated with the apartment.
> 
> 48k is 4k a month out of your check, so 15k dirhams a month will be your net to get a vehicle and pay bills and live if you find an apartment around that price. You will be ok.


so 4k will be automatically deducted from my salary ever month and my net will be 15k?. So as far as i understand, the offer simply breaks down in a basic salary of 15k/month plus an extra of 4k/month given as accommodation assistance from the company.right? 
And the company from their side, in case i rent an apartment over 48k, can cover an extra of 1000dir (or 12k/annum) for my rent, am i right?.
so if i rent an apartment,lets say 60k, then i will be paying 48k from my salary every month,and the company will be paying the rest of 12k every month,right?.

have i understood well this time? 
thank you again.do you still believe that 15k would be enouph salary for 2 persons.


----------



## fcjb1970

waterproof teabag said:


> Hello all,
> 
> could you please give me your feedback on the following:
> 
> Principal Engineer in Construction (contractor)
> Basic Salary: 10k Living allowance : 5k
> Company Car + Fuel Card
> 30 calendar days annual leave per year
> Private medical insurance
> Economy Air ticket to UK for every completed year of service (just for me, not for partner, and I think it's a return ticket
> 
> I'm a western expat with 10 years experience. Personally I think they are having a laugh. Please give me your feedback?


Seems someone is having a laugh. I guess I do not know what someone with the role makes in the UK, but that seems a decent salary in the USA for a fresh engineering grad to me.


----------



## Jynxgirl

dimkatsar said:


> so 4k will be automatically deducted from my salary ever month and my net will be 15k?. So as far as i understand, the offer simply breaks down in a basic salary of 15k/month plus an extra of 4k/month given as accommodation assistance from the company.right?
> And the company from their side, in case i rent an apartment over 48k, can cover an extra of 1000dir (or 12k/annum) for my rent, am i right?.
> so if i rent an apartment,lets say 60k, then i will be paying 48k from my salary every month,and the company will be paying the rest of 12k every month,right?.
> 
> have i understood well this time?
> thank you again.do you still believe that 15k would be enouph salary for 2 persons.


That is how I am taking it, but PLEASE ASK THE COMPANY!!! Be sure what you are getting into. And dont take one for 60k, as you have to pay 5% commission to the real estate agent. And there is a tax in dubai called dewa that is added each month to your utilities, that is 5%. DO NOT FORGET ABOUT THESE AS THEY ARE QUITE A BIT OF ADDED COST THAT WILL SNEAK UP ON YOU IF YOU DONT NEGOTIATE THEM INTO THE HOUSING COST. I would make sure that they will pay the 60k!

15k is higher then many teacher salaries... and some of these people bring wives. You will not be living the dubai lifestyle but you will be fine if you are moderate in living. If you have a child, then I say that you will not make it and have to find another job, but as you have none, that is at least nine months away.... Hopefully a bit longer so you do some planning and savings.


----------



## dimkatsar

Jynxgirl said:


> That is how I am taking it, but PLEASE ASK THE COMPANY!!! Be sure what you are getting into. And dont take one for 60k, as you have to pay 5% commission to the real estate agent. And there is a tax in dubai called dewa that is added each month to your utilities, that is 5%. DO NOT FORGET ABOUT THESE AS THEY ARE QUITE A BIT OF ADDED COST THAT WILL SNEAK UP ON YOU IF YOU DONT NEGOTIATE THEM INTO THE HOUSING COST. I would make sure that they will pay the 60k!
> 
> 15k is higher then many teacher salaries... and some of these people bring wives. You will not be living the dubai lifestyle but you will be fine if you are moderate in living. If you have a child, then I say that you will not make it and have to find another job, but as you have none, that is at least nine months away.... Hopefully a bit longer so you do some planning and savings.


1.About the 5% commission to the real estate agent.Do i need to pay this only once on the agency from the moment i will book an apartment?.
2.About the DEWA tax.You mean 5% is added to the bill of water and electricity?.
Usually how much the bills would cost for water,electricity,phone in general, just to have an estimation.
I am not the type of man i will go there to live a luxurious life,i am not just used to this kind of life, neither my fiancee,and besides this the salary they offer (19216AED) is near to 3times more of what i am currently earning here in my country.so i think is an extra motive for me as well.
There is something else i need to ask.Could an employee be eligible to get a pension, after his/her retirement or simply it is something which is provided only to the local emirati people.

thank you


----------



## basc

dimkatsar said:


> 1.About the 5% commission to the real estate agent.Do i need to pay this only once on the agency from the moment i will book an apartment?.
> 2.About the DEWA tax.You mean 5% is added to the bill of water and electricity?.
> Usually how much the bills would cost for water,electricity,phone in general, just to have an estimation.
> I am not the type of man i will go there to live a luxurious life,i am not just used to this kind of life, neither my fiancee,and besides this the salary they offer (19216AED) is near to 3times more of what i am currently earning here in my country.so i think is an extra motive for me as well.
> There is something else i need to ask.Could an employee be eligible to get a pension, after his/her retirement or simply it is something which is provided only to the local emirati people.
> 
> thank you


When you rent an apartment, for say 100k, you pay 5% of this again to the agency and 5% as a security deposit (upfront payments when you sign the lease). So a 100K apartment is 110K. Then you pay 5% of your yearly rent in 12 monthly instalments which you pay along with your DEWA bill as a "council" tax.

For advice on much water, electricity, phone bills are, use the search field as there are several threads that already talk about this in detail. 

For your pension question, there is no pension for expats. But you do get an "End of Service Benefit" which is payable to you when you leave your job - again, use the search function of this site to look that up, all of the details have been discussed before.

Good luck - but my honest opinion is that your salary is not enough for 2 people to have a decent lifestyle here (it may be more than what you get at home, but the cost of living here is a lot more too).


----------



## raju12

dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


Hi there, i am planning to move to Dubai with my mother n 2 sons. If any body csn pls help
me understand few things....
A. Is it ok to move with a package of 18.5k a month area manager position
B. Is it ok if my employer keeps my visa with them
C. Is mid session school admission possible in Sep 12.
D. How is the work culture there..i mean job pressure n other work 
E. Will my children get same culture there...friends..play..parks etc.


----------



## raju12

dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


Hi there, i am planning to move to Dubai with my mother,wife n 2 sons. If any body csn pls help
me understand few things....
A. Is it ok to move with a package of 18.5k a month area manager position
B. Is it ok if my employer keeps my visa with them
C. Is mid session school admission possible in Sep 12.
D. How is the work culture there..i mean job pressure n other work 
E. Will my children get same culture there...friends..play..parks etc.


----------



## Mithrandir

Mithrandir said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am an engineer with only 1 year of experience. I've offered total of 13K AED/month, no accommodation . I am single.
> 
> I realised it is not much, but is it ok to live normal life and maybe save around 1K $/month. And is it usual in dubai to get a decent raise after probation or after 1 year?
> 
> Thanks.


UPDATE.

I've arrived in dubai 1 month ago and want to share my experience, although it is not much. I will write it for a person that doesn't have a clue, since i am in the same situation before. Some simple things can be a big problem.

I can say that for a single person 10k is the treshold, you've to think hard before coming;12-13k is nice; 14/15k+ is easy decision.

Main costs are obviously rent, food and trasnport. And also not so much but dewa and internet should be added.

As of cost of food and transport, i find dubai not so expensive. But note that i'am not get used to luxury lifestyle before.

Cheap restarounts and fast-foods are around (20-30 AED/person). I think steakhouse menu is 21 aed ( you can use it like big mac index ). In supermarkets meat, chicken are not so expensive and they also sell ready cooked food (rice, pasta, chicken etc..). I used choitram's a lot (a supermarket) and it is nice and cheap.

Better casual restaurants ( not luxury though) are around 40-70 Aed.

Alcohol is expensive, beer around 30-35 AED in bars and hotels. But other alcohol's price is also similar to beer like viski and votka which is different from my country. 

Taxis are good, around 3 AED/km. 

Rents depend heavily on location. I know Silicon Oasis which is not expensive but nice community. Rents around 35-40k/year for 1-bed, 25-30k for a studio. My friend rent 1 bed in JLT it is 42k/year (1 cheque). If your company pays accom., give 1 cheque and request around 10-15 percent discount from yearly rent. All payments are made in cheque here so they're secure. Do not pay large amounts in cash. 

Do not trust agents (though there are also good ones) and security guys in the apartments. They can mislead you. Always ask everything, especially A/C system (two systems: one is seperate bill for a/c (not central) or central a/c, bill paid along with DEWA (better option)). For ex, spring tower in silicon oasis is nice apartment but not connected to the central canalization system. So in every 2 days some truck came and took the ****s and it smells bad .

Keep in mind that you've to pay %5 percent deposit, %5 comission upfront (of yearly rent amount). Also DEWA deposit is around 1000 AED. Also you've to pay furniture ( i suggest do not rent furnished, usually their furniture is very bad condition; use IKEA ( or dubizzle for used) they provide free delivery and assembly above 2500 AED). So bring around 5k USD cash with you, to be comfartable.

ALso very important thing that lots of people do not know. You will need the residence visa stamped in your passport to open a bank account and to rent a house. This stamping procedure can take upto one month, so ensure that company provides accom. in this period. Mine took 2 weeks but they say it is fast.

1 month car rentals are around 1600-2000 aed for toyota yaris, nissan tilda, mitsubishi lancer type of cars. Gas is cheap around 2 aed/lt

Internet in etisalat is expensive. 1 mbit is 249 aed/month, 2mbit 350, .. 8mbit 450 .I heard that DU is cheaper. But it depends on the location, so you can not choose. 

I think I covered the basic things. 

All the best.


----------



## eastbound

Hi All,

My company is asking if I would like to move to Dubai to run our new office there(2-3 employees). The catch is that it will not be an expat posting and I will have a local contract.

I feel that it is a very good oppurtunity careerwise and am giving it a serious thought. I have been to Dubai couple of times and understand what I will be signing up to as far as the social and cultural aspects are concerned. But it is economical aspect that I am not particularly sure of.

My question to you good folk is, would a total salary of 500,000 AED per year with no additional benefits be enough for me (29 year old, single) to lead a "good life"? I will also get a decent bonus which will go directly in to my savings account.

I don't plan on living a flashy life but would like to have a little extra luxury than what I have now. I am looking at a good modern apartment in one of the nicer areas, a nice car and a decent social life.

Are my expectations reasonable or am I shooting for the stars here?

Thanks in advance for all your replies.

Cheers


----------



## XDoodlebugger

eastbound said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> My question to you good folk is, would a total salary of 500,000 AED per year with no additional benefits be enough for me (29 year old, single) to lead a "good life"? I will also get a decent bonus which will go directly in to my savings account.
> 
> 
> Cheers


I didn't get a reply to my inquiry but have done a bit of research so my two cents:

Your salary: 42,000 /month

minus major expenses:
Nice apartment: ~10,000 with all utilities/other costs more if you want a REALLY nice place
Car (from another thread: ~2000

Leaving 30,000 for food and party expenses (thats a lot of food and partying!).

You will probably need health insurance for an additional cost but I would have loved to have this package at 29 years of age.


----------



## raju12

Hi there, i am planning to move to Dubai with my mother,wife n 2 sons. If any body can pls help
me understand few things....

A. Is it ok to move with a package of 18.5k a month area manager position
B. Is it ok if my employer keeps my visa with them
C. Is mid session school admission possible in Sep 12.
D. How is the work culture there..i mean job pressure n other work 
E. Will my children get same culture there...friends..play..parks etc.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

eastbound said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My company is asking if I would like to move to Dubai to run our new office there(2-3 employees). The catch is that it will not be an expat posting and I will have a local contract.
> 
> I feel that it is a very good oppurtunity careerwise and am giving it a serious thought. I have been to Dubai couple of times and understand what I will be signing up to as far as the social and cultural aspects are concerned. But it is economical aspect that I am not particularly sure of.
> 
> My question to you good folk is, would a total salary of 500,000 AED per year with no additional benefits be enough for me (29 year old, single) to lead a "good life"? I will also get a decent bonus which will go directly in to my savings account.
> 
> I don't plan on living a flashy life but would like to have a little extra luxury than what I have now. I am looking at a good modern apartment in one of the nicer areas, a nice car and a decent social life.
> 
> Are my expectations reasonable or am I shooting for the stars here?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your replies.
> 
> Cheers


I think the package is adequate, but your are going to incur a lot of expenses up front, like a place to stay until your Visa is ready (took us two months) the connection of your utilites and such. I would think you should ask for a "moving bonus" or allowance or something to help you out in the interim. Our company gave us 2months salary- to help us move (and paid for all our expenses involved in the move- all our ulitlies, our housing and our son's school, and a better salary- so there are perks to the EXPAT contract!) I think your company is getting by on the cheap. I don't think you'll be "rich" but you will be okay. Try to negotiate a little more. I think they NEED you here and you may have upper hand. Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

raju12 said:


> Hi there, i am planning to move to Dubai with my mother,wife n 2 sons. If any body can pls help
> me understand few things....
> 
> A. Is it ok to move with a package of 18.5k a month area manager position
> B. Is it ok if my employer keeps my visa with them
> C. Is mid session school admission possible in Sep 12.
> D. How is the work culture there..i mean job pressure n other work
> E. Will my children get same culture there...friends..play..parks etc.


Is that 18.5K in AED? Or what? I think if AED- no way. 
Not sure about the Visa
Better have school lined up before you go, as most of them already have a wait list
Not sure about work culture, but I expect it is same as everywhere
YES, you children will be fine. Kids are kids, and life is good for them in Dubai:confused2:


----------



## Jynxgirl

raju12 said:


> Hi there, i am planning to move to Dubai with my mother,wife n 2 sons. If any body csn pls help
> me understand few things....
> A. Is it ok to move with a package of 18.5k a month area manager position
> B. Is it ok if my employer keeps my visa with them
> C. Is mid session school admission possible in Sep 12.
> D. How is the work culture there..i mean job pressure n other work
> E. Will my children get same culture there...friends..play..parks etc.


A. If that is the entire package, no. You will be like 80% of the indians here struggling and living entire families to a one or two bedroom apartment in bur dubai with window a/c. 

B. No, is actually against the law, but many many many asians allow this. As long as people allow it, it will continue to happen. 

C. Sept isnt mid session ?? Is start of the school year. If coming then, will need to get on the lists NOW. 

D. Unfortunatly for the asians who are doing a great deal of the work, it can be quite rough. Suggest to make sure you are joining a decent company. A good deal of them treat asians like they are the work horse who should do 80% of the work, but pay them 20% of the salary of those who work there. Long hours.....

E. Unfortunatly, think if you came on that salary, your children will be regulated to an indian school, living in an indian congested expat area, and have pretty much only indian friends. There are play areas and they will have lots of friends, just will not probly be many non asian nationalities  

All that said, seems like a good deal of the indians in dubai enjoy being in little india and living in small one or two bedroom apartments with their mother and father living with them and kids as well all stuffed together. And many indians get paid similarly and stay here long periods of time on that pay. I dont get it, but I am not indian... as some of them tell me  I just wont wrap my head around it. A western family couldnt live on that usually as school fees alone for a decent western international school start at 30k for kindergarden and go up 2 to 3k, each year. A decent 3 bedroom apartment in a better but still not the western 'nice' areas is going to run you 90 to 120k in some of the lower cost areas that westerners stay in. As this site tends to get mostly western educated or western individuals, we tend to think the poor person line to come here is 10k for a single person, with accomodations and transportation provided. Hopefully you have friends and family that are already here and they will advice as well. Personally, I would advice a big no if they are not covering school fees and accomodations on 18k salary with two kids and a parent to look after.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Mitchellsmom said:


> Is that 18.5K in AED? Or what? I think if AED- no way.
> 
> :confused2:


Not poking, but just want to point out that a good deal of indian/pakistani/iranian/etc families live on less then 18k a month, with their mothers, fathers, kids, and ALSO have families back 'home' who require them to send good chunks back to them. 

Is best to try and be diplomatic as we do not know the individuals situation at home. All we can do is try and point out that they will live in a much different 'lifestyle' then the dubai glorified lifestyle they see, on these low salaries but many are already a bit aware of that. Seems some of the new people just dont understand how segregated dubai is. Many find it normal to live in a one or two bedroom with quite a few people. There are indian schools that are 8 to 10k a month, instead of the western expat schools starting at 30k.... Just a different world then what a westerner is used to.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Mitchellsmom said:


> I think the package is adequate, but your are going to incur a lot of expenses up front, like a place to stay until your Visa is ready (took us two months) the connection of your utilites and such. I would think you should ask for a "moving bonus" or allowance or something to help you out in the interim. Our company gave us 2months salary- to help us move (and paid for all our expenses involved in the move- all our ulitlies, our housing and our son's school, and a better salary- so there are perks to the EXPAT contract!) I think your company is getting by on the cheap. I don't think you'll be "rich" but you will be okay. Try to negotiate a little more. I think they NEED you here and you may have upper hand. Don't sell yourself short.


I can agree that there will be upfront expenses he should ask for help on but judging from the job boards in the UK this type of salary is pretty good for a 29 year old.


----------



## rsinner

Jynxgirl said:


> C. Sept isnt mid session ?? Is start of the school year. If coming then, will need to get on the lists NOW.


September is indeed mid session for schools following the Indian curriculum (which has an April-March school year). 
Check directly with the schools. GEMS Education has a number of Indian schools and just google them, go to their website, then go to the website of a school, and just call/email that particular school


----------



## waterproof teabag

fcjb1970 said:


> Seems someone is having a laugh. I guess I do not know what someone with the role makes in the UK, but that seems a decent salary in the USA for a fresh engineering grad to me.


That is exactly what I thought. They forget I have 10 years experience as construction engineer & qa & senior contracts engineer in a wide variety of construction projects.

Could anyone tell me what an avarege salary would be for a western principal engineer with 10 years experience working for a large construction company in UAE?
I already live in Dubai and have my visa sorted (sponsored by partner).


----------



## TallyHo

It's a very good salary and you will be making more than most 29 year old single western expats. You can find a pleasant 2-bedroom apartment in the Marina or Downtown for 100K, budget 4K a month for basic living expenses and 2-3K a month for transportation. The rest will be saved or spent however you wish. An excellent position to be in. 

But the other poster is correct in that start-up costs are quite high in Dubai. The typical apartment requires rent to be paid in 2-4 cheques across the year, plus the agent's fee (5% of rent) and the deposit (another 5%). Furnishing, connecting to DEWA, internet packages all add to the initial start-up expenses.





eastbound said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My company is asking if I would like to move to Dubai to run our new office there(2-3 employees). The catch is that it will not be an expat posting and I will have a local contract.
> 
> I feel that it is a very good oppurtunity careerwise and am giving it a serious thought. I have been to Dubai couple of times and understand what I will be signing up to as far as the social and cultural aspects are concerned. But it is economical aspect that I am not particularly sure of.
> 
> My question to you good folk is, would a total salary of 500,000 AED per year with no additional benefits be enough for me (29 year old, single) to lead a "good life"? I will also get a decent bonus which will go directly in to my savings account.
> 
> I don't plan on living a flashy life but would like to have a little extra luxury than what I have now. I am looking at a good modern apartment in one of the nicer areas, a nice car and a decent social life.
> 
> Are my expectations reasonable or am I shooting for the stars here?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your replies.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## TallyHo

Correct.

He needs to find an expat forum popular amongst Indian expatriates in Dubai, assuming one exists.

I imagine he can provide for a family on that income but it will mean living in Al Qusais where one can rent a decent 2-3 bedroom flat for less than 70K/year and utilising the inexpensive Indian schools. Western expats may not consider it a good deal but I imagine many Indian expatriates do. Where's Pamela when we need her?




Jynxgirl said:


> Not poking, but just want to point out that a good deal of indian/pakistani/iranian/etc families live on less then 18k a month, with their mothers, fathers, kids, and ALSO have families back 'home' who require them to send good chunks back to them.
> 
> Is best to try and be diplomatic as we do not know the individuals situation at home. All we can do is try and point out that they will live in a much different 'lifestyle' then the dubai glorified lifestyle they see, on these low salaries but many are already a bit aware of that. Seems some of the new people just dont understand how segregated dubai is. Many find it normal to live in a one or two bedroom with quite a few people. There are indian schools that are 8 to 10k a month, instead of the western expat schools starting at 30k.... Just a different world then what a westerner is used to.


----------



## dimkatsar

TallyHo said:


> It's a very good salary and you will be making more than most 29 year old single western expats. You can find a pleasant 2-bedroom apartment in the Marina or Downtown for 100K, budget 4K a month for basic living expenses and 2-3K a month for transportation. The rest will be saved or spent however you wish. An excellent position to be in.
> 
> But the other poster is correct in that start-up costs are quite high in Dubai. The typical apartment requires rent to be paid in 2-4 cheques across the year, plus the agent's fee (5% of rent) and the deposit (another 5%). Furnishing, connecting to DEWA, internet packages all add to the initial start-up expenses.


Hello my friend,
i would like to have your opinion as well for the following salary package.is that enouph for a couple to live an affordable life in dubai with this money,we have no kids.can you suggest some good locations for renting an apartment for western expatriates?.
how long usually takes for a residence visa to be available for someone?.Does it really depend on the procedures the company follows?.How long it takes normally for goverment body companies in dubai to offer someone a residency visa?.

the salary package is that:

Total Salary :
AED (Dirhams) 19,214/- (50% basic and 50% other allowance)

Other Benefits:
· 22 working days paid leave
· Leave Passage for self, spouse and 3 children under 18 years (paid in cash every year)
· Medical Insurance for self, wife and all children (under 18)
· Annual increment and bonus based on employee performance.

No accommodation is provided. However, there is the following rent assistance, (if i wish to do so) apart from the salary package:
Ceiling of Rent Amount: AED 60,000/- p.a.
Annual Deduction Amount from salary : AED 48,000/- (Monthly AED 4,000/-).
Any amount above AED 48,000/- (but until the ceiling amount of AED 60,000/-, that is max AED 12,000/-) shall be covered by the company.

So what is your opinion?.Is that any good?.will i be able to do also some savings with this package?.
thank you


----------



## Thetraveller83

*Job offer*

Hi 
I would truly appreciate it if anyone could give me feedback of this job offer below? I am 29 years old, Swedish Citizen and live in Dubai.

Job position: Football Coach and Animator 

Basic Salary: 3500 Dhs month

Housing Allowance: 1500 Dhs month

Transport Allowance: 500 month

Phone Allowance: 500 Dhs month

Commission: 3% end of each month for sold specific product. 

Leave and ticket: Thirty calendars days paid leave per years of service and company will provide with economy class ticket maximum 2500 Dhs annually

Thank you in advance


----------



## waterproof teabag

Could anyone tell me what an average salary would be for a western principal engineer with 10 years experience working for a large construction company in UAE?
I already live in Dubai and have my visa sorted. 

Anyone?


----------



## river10

Thetraveller83 said:


> Hi
> I would truly appreciate it if anyone could give me feedback of this job offer below? I am 29 years old, Swedish Citizen and live in Dubai.
> 
> Job position: Football Coach and Animator
> 
> Basic Salary: 3500 Dhs month
> 
> Housing Allowance: 1500 Dhs month
> 
> Transport Allowance: 500 month
> 
> Phone Allowance: 500 Dhs month
> 
> Commission: 3% end of each month for sold specific product.
> 
> Leave and ticket: Thirty calendars days paid leave per years of service and company will provide with economy class ticket maximum 2500 Dhs annually
> 
> Thank you in advance


Although I do not live in Dubai, I do not believe these numbers are correct, unless it is in a different currency (Dollars or Euros for example) .


----------



## wesmant

Agree with rever10. 

The potential employer's gotta be kidding! That amount of pay will last for hal a week each month


----------



## Thetraveller83

Thank you all for the reply, since I have a meeting with the maning director on thursday, can anyone out there please help me what I can request for this typ of job.

Thanks alot in advance


----------



## dizzyizzy

Thetraveller83 said:


> Thank you all for the reply, since I have a meeting with the maning director on thursday, can anyone out there please help me what I can request for this typ of job.
> 
> Thanks alot in advance


I think someone mentioned somewhere (Jynx?) that the minimum salary to live here as a single person with a similar lifestyle to what you had 'back home' (western country) is AED 10,000 per month. I agree. That figure is still quite low and you won't be saving nor partying hard, just getting by.


----------



## jdsunjd

*9000diram a month can i save*

Hi Have just been offered a job in mirdiff that pays 9000 a month including rent but not utilities. Normally i save 1000 pounds a month and go on holidays every school holiday. Takinh out the holidays, is 9000 enough to still save with. I like to go out at least once in the weekends as well

Respnses greatfully received


----------



## indoMLA

I don't think so. It will be real hard to survive on 9k a month, but that again is all dependent on your lifestyle.


----------



## Toon

If it includes your rent, why can't you save?

Saving AED6,000 of that might be a bit tricky mind you.

Work on AED500/night out and you wont be far wrong.


----------



## Prastupok

*RN salary in Dubai.*

Hello,

I am a registered nurse currently working in United States. I have 24 years experience with a Masters in nursing. I currently am looking to relocate to Dubai with my son and was curious the type of salary I would receive based on my experience in healthcare.

Thanks, Prastupok


----------



## Comm6

Hi Guys, would really appreciate a candid feedback on the package. Still in talks and I know about the passport color issue in Dbx and to be honest trying to see if I can fight that in the organisation..its an MNC. the position is for regional director/manager ( depends the way to look at it) looking at ME and the Indian subcontinent.

Basic : 350,000 ( split over 13 months : 2 months sal in Dec:confused2:
Housing : 110 -115 K ( given in two cheques)
car : 36,000
Bonus @ 30% of base

Usual other perks, cash equiv of an economy return flight to home base as per highest fare on IATA at peak season
One months base sal for furnishing etc ( one time)
Int free car loan 
Children edu allce upto USD 6K pa at actuals 
medical Insurance etc etc 

The issue is that HR tried the usual stuff of no tax so you have a 30% saving etc etc. The total comp is marginally higher that what I make back home 

Have not worked abroad and wanted to get the experience but at the same time have heard Dubai is quite expensive. What I wanted to know is if this package tis fine to lead a comfortable life style.

Have one more set of talks with the business as have turned this offer down..so needed to know how my leeway I have. Any tips for dealing with HR from serial expats would be welcome


----------



## river10

Comm6 said:


> Hi Guys, would really appreciate a candid feedback on the package. Still in talks and I know about the passport color issue in Dbx and to be honest trying to see if I can fight that in the organisation..its an MNC. the position is for regional director/manager ( depends the way to look at it) looking at ME and the Indian subcontinent.
> 
> Basic : 350,000 ( split over 13 months : 2 months sal in Dec:confused2:
> Housing : 110 -115 K ( given in two cheques)
> car : 36,000
> Bonus @ 30% of base
> 
> Usual other perks, cash equiv of an economy return flight to home base as per highest fare on IATA at peak season
> One months base sal for furnishing etc ( one time)
> Int free car loan
> Children edu allce upto USD 6K pa at actuals
> medical Insurance etc etc
> 
> The issue is that HR tried the usual stuff of no tax so you have a 30% saving etc etc. The total comp is marginally higher that what I make back home
> 
> Have not worked abroad and wanted to get the experience but at the same time have heard Dubai is quite expensive. What I wanted to know is if this package tis fine to lead a comfortable life style.
> 
> Have one more set of talks with the business as have turned this offer down..so needed to know how my leeway I have. Any tips for dealing with HR from serial expats would be welcome



I will not give my opinion on the package as I would leave this to others who actually live in Dubai.

From my experience with MNCs, they usually have a fixed policies and bands when it comes to salaries, and in my opinion it is more safe and less surprising to accept an offer from them compared to other small or local companies as this passport colour stuff tend to be more obvious. Honestly, I see this problem diappearing slowly in the future, and the gap is getting smaller between salaries of people in the same position. You would see the gap higher between companies rather han nationalities nowadays.

Anyway, the salary band is usually around 20-30%, for example if lower band is 30K then the higher maybe 40K. Then you might want to negotiate within this limit. You could start with your salary back home (if it is higher than the offer).

Remember also the usual benefits of international experience, the name of the company, the network you gonna make,...etc.

All the best in your adventure


----------



## Comm6

river10 said:


> I will not give my opinion on the package as I would leave this to others who actually live in Dubai.
> 
> From my experience with MNCs, they usually have a fixed policies and bands when it comes to salaries, and in my opinion it is more safe and less surprising to accept an offer from them compared to other small or local companies as this passport colour stuff tend to be more obvious. Honestly, I see this problem diappearing slowly in the future, and the gap is getting smaller between salaries of people in the same position. You would see the gap higher between companies rather han nationalities nowadays.
> 
> Anyway, the salary band is usually around 20-30%, for example if lower band is 30K then the higher maybe 40K. Then you might want to negotiate within this limit. You could start with your salary back home (if it is higher than the offer).
> 
> Remember also the usual benefits of international experience, the name of the company, the network you gonna make,...etc.
> 
> All the best in your adventure


Thanks mate..appreciate it


----------



## Toon

Comm6 said:


> Hi Guys, would really appreciate a candid feedback on the package. Still in talks and I know about the passport color issue in Dbx and to be honest trying to see if I can fight that in the organisation..its an MNC. the position is for regional director/manager ( depends the way to look at it) looking at ME and the Indian subcontinent.
> 
> Basic : 350,000 ( split over 13 months : 2 months sal in Dec:confused2:
> Housing : 110 -115 K ( given in two cheques)
> car : 36,000
> Bonus @ 30% of base
> 
> Usual other perks, cash equiv of an economy return flight to home base as per highest fare on IATA at peak season
> One months base sal for furnishing etc ( one time)
> Int free car loan
> Children edu allce upto USD 6K pa at actuals
> medical Insurance etc etc
> 
> The issue is that HR tried the usual stuff of no tax so you have a 30% saving etc etc. The total comp is marginally higher that what I make back home
> 
> Have not worked abroad and wanted to get the experience but at the same time have heard Dubai is quite expensive. What I wanted to know is if this package tis fine to lead a comfortable life style.
> 
> Have one more set of talks with the business as have turned this offer down..so needed to know how my leeway I have. Any tips for dealing with HR from serial expats would be welcome


So that's about 600k/annum, 50k/month averaged out.

If you can't live on that there's something wrong. However if you have a wife and kids in tow make sure that they include school fees, if you haven't enjoy.


----------



## fcjb1970

Comm6 said:


> Hi Guys, would really appreciate a candid feedback on the package. Still in talks and I know about the passport color issue in Dbx and to be honest trying to see if I can fight that in the organisation..its an MNC. the position is for regional director/manager ( depends the way to look at it) looking at ME and the Indian subcontinent.
> 
> Basic : 350,000 ( split over 13 months : 2 months sal in Dec:confused2:
> Housing : 110 -115 K ( given in two cheques)
> car : 36,000
> Bonus @ 30% of base
> 
> Usual other perks, cash equiv of an economy return flight to home base as per highest fare on IATA at peak season
> One months base sal for furnishing etc ( one time)
> Int free car loan
> Children edu allce upto USD 6K pa at actuals
> medical Insurance etc etc
> 
> The issue is that HR tried the usual stuff of no tax so you have a 30% saving etc etc. The total comp is marginally higher that what I make back home
> 
> Have not worked abroad and wanted to get the experience but at the same time have heard Dubai is quite expensive. What I wanted to know is if this package tis fine to lead a comfortable life style.
> 
> Have one more set of talks with the business as have turned this offer down..so needed to know how my leeway I have. Any tips for dealing with HR from serial expats would be welcome


I would certainly not count on the bonus, never count on a bonus. But honestly 40K+ with education and insurance is a pretty good package. I don't know much about that type of role as it is not my field, but to me those numbers seem on par with what a westerner would be getting offered.


----------



## eastbound

TallyHo said:


> It's a very good salary and you will be making more than most 29 year old single western expats. You can find a pleasant 2-bedroom apartment in the Marina or Downtown for 100K, budget 4K a month for basic living expenses and 2-3K a month for transportation. The rest will be saved or spent however you wish. An excellent position to be in.
> 
> But the other poster is correct in that start-up costs are quite high in Dubai. The typical apartment requires rent to be paid in 2-4 cheques across the year, plus the agent's fee (5% of rent) and the deposit (another 5%). Furnishing, connecting to DEWA, internet packages all add to the initial start-up expenses.


Many Thanks for all the replies. Helped a lot. The "final offer" I have recieved now is as follows: 

1. Salary : 500,000 AED per year
2. Other : 100,000 AED per year(to compensate for the pension+ other social contributions I am recieving now which will disappear)
3. Medical Insurance paid.
4. Moving expenses: 50,000 AED (one time) + flight to Dubai (for the move)
5. Housing/ furniture /car: Loan of 100,000 AED( to be deducted from my salary during the year)
6. Bonus : Depends on the performance.
7. Fuel allowance : 500 AED per month. 

Based on the feedback here, this seems like a decent offer for a single 29 year old. Is there anything missing here? Any hidden expenses I should look out for? 

One more thing: We are a commodities hedge fund and I will have to hire some staff (admin + some commerical staff experienced in Oil & Natural gas) How easy/hard is it to find qualified people in the region? We would like to hire locally because of the language and cultural understnading required to deal with customers in the region(South Asia + Middle East) 

Many Thanks.


----------



## Allison.Kanter

Hi,
Recently I have received a job offer in Dubai for an unlimited contract. It is going to be an international transfer as I am already working for this company in Turkey, which is a well known multinational operating in Knowledge Village in Dubai.
I have around 4 years of experience with a Bachelor's degree, and it is an officer position in operations / logistics. 
The basic salary is: 11500 AED + bonus (depends on performance)
Accomodation allowance: 5000 AED
Transportation allowance: 1000 AED
It also includes medical and life insurance, one month's salary of relocation payment along with one ticket per year to home, 22 days of annual leave and I am single.
Can you please kindly let me know of your opinion if it is worth the move at least looking at the figures? 
Recently I have started to have second doubts about accepting it, and am really worried if I will have to pay anything back to the company if I decide to leave within the first 6 months (e.g. first month's hotel expenses, relocation payment, visa fees etc.) There is no such thing written in the contract by the way, there is just a mention about having to pay back any advances paid to the employees.
I am really looking forward to your help as I am very much confused.


----------



## Ephesian

Allison.Kanter said:


> Hi,
> Recently I have received a job offer in Dubai for an unlimited contract. It is going to be an international transfer as I am already working for this company in Turkey, which is a well known multinational operating in Knowledge Village in Dubai.
> I have around 4 years of experience with a Bachelor's degree, and it is an officer position in operations / logistics.
> The basic salary is: 11500 AED + bonus (depends on performance)
> Accomodation allowance: 5000 AED
> Transportation allowance: 1000 AED
> It also includes medical and life insurance, one month's salary of relocation payment along with one ticket per year to home, 22 days of annual leave and I am single.
> Can you please kindly let me know of your opinion if it is worth the move at least looking at the figures?
> Recently I have started to have second doubts about accepting it, and am really worried if I will have to pay anything back to the company if I decide to leave within the first 6 months (e.g. first month's hotel expenses, relocation payment, visa fees etc.) There is no such thing written in the contract by the way, there is just a mention about having to pay back any advances paid to the employees.
> I am really looking forward to your help as I am very much confused.


Hello,

Recently I moved to Dubai on a similar offer and yet survived  Being a single is an advantage on your rent expense and think you can rent a small 1 BR apartment at a decent area. The rest is depending on your life style and the purpose of your relocation. If you accept this to save some money that one I cannot promise but if it is needed for your career you should consider taking it.

Reimbursement of relocation expenses is one of the conditions in my contract also and liability will be over after 3 years. I did not worry about it since I visited Dubai 6 months back and had an idea about. 

PM me any questions and will be glad to help. Iyi aksamlar


----------



## azizo

Allison.Kanter said:


> Hi,
> Recently I have received a job offer in Dubai for an unlimited contract. It is going to be an international transfer as I am already working for this company in Turkey, which is a well known multinational operating in Knowledge Village in Dubai.
> I have around 4 years of experience with a Bachelor's degree, and it is an officer position in operations / logistics.
> The basic salary is: 11500 AED + bonus (depends on performance)
> Accomodation allowance: 5000 AED
> Transportation allowance: 1000 AED
> It also includes medical and life insurance, one month's salary of relocation payment along with one ticket per year to home, 22 days of annual leave and I am single.
> Can you please kindly let me know of your opinion if it is worth the move at least looking at the figures?
> Recently I have started to have second doubts about accepting it, and am really worried if I will have to pay anything back to the company if I decide to leave within the first 6 months (e.g. first month's hotel expenses, relocation payment, visa fees etc.) There is no such thing written in the contract by the way, there is just a mention about having to pay back any advances paid to the employees.
> I am really looking forward to your help as I am very much confused.


If this you are single and not so experienced this might be a good offer. You can Pm me if you are wondering anything about dubai


----------



## compaq7500

People need advice please what's your views on following job offer,please take into account that I'm married with 2 children under 5.


Salary - 50,000 dhs a month.
Relocation Lump Sum - 50,000 dhs ( one off payment )
All School Fees paid.
Medical Insurance for all the family except dental.
Company Vehicle & Insurance paid.
Housing Allowance - 9000 dhs a month.
Return Business flights for the family.

Not confirmed yet is how many days annual leave entitlement.

Views please as this is a major decision for myself and my family.


----------



## wesmant

Compaq7500: enough to live a good life in DBX! 

It must be for some senior appointment?!


----------



## Comm6

fcjb1970 said:


> I would certainly not count on the bonus, never count on a bonus. But honestly 40K+ with education and insurance is a pretty good package. I don't know much about that type of role as it is not my field, but to me those numbers seem on par with what a westerner would be getting offered.


Thanks, its head of compliance in a MNC.


----------



## SOA 2011

Hi I am new to this forum,
I am having an Offer from Abu Dhabi, Ruwais,
Salary- 5880 AED/Month
Accommodation+ Transportation+ Health Insurance on COmpany
1 Month Paid Leave But No Air Fare,

I am a Mech Engg with 2.5 Years Exp in Construction field, any guidance would really help....

I am not married,


----------



## Jynxgirl

compaq7500 said:


> People need advice please what's your views on following job offer,please take into account that I'm married with 2 children under 5.
> ...........
> 
> Views please as this is a major decision for myself and my family.


For someone who is getting 50k x 12 = 600k, would assume you are going to be looking at something like arabian ranches type of villa at 200k and not a mirdiff or springs type of villa that 109k allowance is going to get. One can not get too caught up on the individual numbers though. How does this salary compare to what you are getting currently? Is this position a step up or same level type position? If you are making 500k equivalent currently back home, then this probly isnt such a great deal but for those of us getting 20k looking at your package, this package looks great. All perspective of ones lifestyle. I am saying 500k because assuming you will need 100k out of your salary to get into a nice villa. 

Most people assume you should be making at least as much as you make at home, minus the housing, education and flights costs not being included in that figure. On top of that, many will assume 1/3 more then 'back home' should be the norm but if you are from NYC or London, then you are already living in a bit of an expensive city so wont have the same sticker shock as small towners. But for most people, the point of coming here is to save money so make sure you are being paid well for coming here.


----------



## Jynxgirl

SOA 2011 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum,
> I am having an Offer from Abu Dhabi, Ruwais,
> Salary- 5880 AED/Month
> Accommodation+ Transportation+ Health Insurance on COmpany
> 1 Month Paid Leave But No Air Fare,
> 
> I am a Mech Engg with 2.5 Years Exp in Construction field, any guidance would really help....
> 
> I am not married,


My suggestion, even if you are an indian and you will be making probly more then 70% of the indians who live in dubai... Don't take the job unless you are living very very very very poorly in india currently. If you have an actual degree and are an actual mechanic engineer they are just fishing who will take the job at the poorest pay possible. Unfortunatly, many asians will take these packages and come and live in very poor conditions in the uae. 

There was an indian engineer who came and had a very similar package. He had a degree, and said was doing it for the experience. We said... YEA RIGHT!!!!! Then after like 2 or 3 months, he came back on the forum. He was being treated very bad, made to ride in a bus with the labourers so even though he wasnt 'working' ten to twelve hours a day, he was stuck at work for the entire day and had an hour ride to and from work making for 13 to 14 hour days. He was having a rough time. 

Wish you the best of luck in your decision.


----------



## SOA 2011

Jynxgirl said:


> My suggestion, even if you are an indian and you will be making probly more then 70% of the indians who live in dubai... Don't take the job unless you are living very very very very poorly in india currently. If you have an actual degree and are an actual mechanic engineer they are just fishing who will take the job at the poorest pay possible. Unfortunatly, many asians will take these packages and come and live in very poor conditions in the uae.
> 
> There was an indian engineer who came and had a very similar package. He had a degree, and said was doing it for the experience. We said... YEA RIGHT!!!!! Then after like 2 or 3 months, he came back on the forum. He was being treated very bad, made to ride in a bus with the labourers so even though he wasnt 'working' ten to twelve hours a day, he was stuck at work for the entire day and had an hour ride to and from work making for 13 to 14 hour days. He was having a rough time.
> 
> Wish you the best of luck in your decision.


Thanks for the guidance,
Actually the Company is the same I once worked in india with, It is one of the Reputed Engineering & Construction firm in India n World, 
They are into Oil n Gas Projects n all,
We had Separate Transportation for our staff, n Transportation for workers was in our Sub Contractor's Scope,

Now My Project Location is Borogue Refinery-Ruwais near abu dhabi,, 
Can you please guide me about the location n all??
how much should i expect?? as in i can still negotiate further....

how much will be food expenses in ruwais??

I have still not finalised, please guide


----------



## Jynxgirl

SOA 2011 said:


> Thanks for the guidance,
> ,,,,,
> I have still not finalised, please guide


 
Hum. That isnt living in Dubai, you wont have opportunity to spend money the same as dubai, and is quite a different situation. Hopefully someone will come along. I only have a local friend who works out there, and he obviously lives a much different life then what you will deal with and completely different expectations. Sorry....


----------



## RoBombay

Assuming you have a recognized B.E degree at 5880 AED, they are probably offering you your Indian salary plus a little top-up. However on the whole it does not look good. I know people in non-tech fields with less experience and get more.


----------



## samyb

Hello Everyone, 

I got the following offer, and I wanted to get some of your opinions on it 

Housing 140,000 AED/YEAR
Transportation 30,000 AED/YEAR
Petrol & Parking 5,400 AED/YEAR
utility 18,000 AED/YEAR
Base Salary 255,000 AED/YEAR
Relocation Allowance:30,000 AED/Once


Nationality: Canadian
Martial status: Single
Experience: 4 years
Qualification: Engineer

Thank you for your feedbacks


----------



## SOA 2011

RoBombay said:


> Assuming you have a recognized B.E degree at 5880 AED, they are probably offering you your Indian salary plus a little top-up. However on the whole it does not look good. I know people in non-tech fields with less experience and get more.


friend, then please tell me how much should i ask??


----------



## Comm6

SOA 2011 said:


> Thanks for the guidance,
> Actually the Company is the same I once worked in india with, It is one of the Reputed Engineering & Construction firm in India n World,
> They are into Oil n Gas Projects n all,
> We had Separate Transportation for our staff, n Transportation for workers was in our Sub Contractor's Scope,
> 
> Now My Project Location is Borogue Refinery-Ruwais near abu dhabi,,
> Can you please guide me about the location n all??
> how much should i expect?? as in i can still negotiate further....
> 
> how much will be food expenses in ruwais??
> 
> I have still not finalised, please guide


Listen...you are being taken for a ride. I am from India and in a senior position and in exactly the same situation. Take a stand, unfortunately for us..lots of Indians seem to have this craze of working in Dubai/abroad and agree to anything which is why the businesses tar all with the same brush. You will get HR trying to give you the nonsense of you saving 30.3% tax but no one talks of the effective rate of tax that salaried ppl pay after taking all the deductions which would work out to around 20 odd %. Factor in Dubai is a lot more expensive compared to India. 

My company gave me a stupid offer which I threw back at them and they came back with a new offer, a bit more than what i make in India...which I threw back at them again, so it back to the negotiation table. I too want international exposure but you should not let them take you for a ride.

I would suggest you check what salaries are for your level of experience ( forget the passport issue) and start with that. tell them that while you would like the exposure of working in the gulf , you are practical and would rather get more experience in India and then move t the gulf at a more senior position and get more exposure. OIl is not dissapearing anytime soon. 

End of the day , the decision is with you, but you should not go there and feel cheated. It will affect you, your work and generally make you unhappy. 

Speak to your guys and all the best


----------



## slinger134

*Please give let me know your always valuable opinion*



slinger134 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help with a proposal I have for Dubai.
> 
> Their offering 30k/month AED (have to pay housing and car allowance from this). Thay also pay an allowance for flight home for me and my wife once a year, medical insurance for both, variable bonus, and school for kids (which we still don't have). (I think it can go up to 34K/month if I negociate). They pay it in a lump sum per month.
> We're moderated in what comes to spending too much money in our way of life.
> 
> What's your opinion? I know is enough to live in Dubai, but will it be enough to have a good life and save some money?
> 
> This salary is about 3x more than waht I get now in my country were I have a very confortable life.
> I'm from Spain, and have 7 year experience in food business and quality management. Have a degree in the food technology.
> 
> The idea is my wife also get a job in same business when we get there.
> 
> Thank you for your opinions!



Hi there,

Deadline for negociation and decision is very near and would appreciate your valuable opinions on this offer .

Thank you!


----------



## hereforgood

Comm6 said:


> Thanks, its head of compliance in a MNC.


Hello Comm6 - being from the same industry segment (Financial Services Compliance), I suggest you also consider the long term growth prospects and the current functional position you have vis-a-vis the one offerred in Dubai. I am sure you have taken this into consideration already, but will emphasize the breadth of role and scale of company operations for which you will be responsible.

If the idea is to take 2/3 years experience and move back, then its a great plan because it will give you the international exposure and completeness of CV. But if you intend long term, I will look beyond figures / tax-free savings, etc. Don't get me wrong, figures are important, but you seem to be doing well in your chosen profession already based in India, so mere numbers will not be your priority I would imagine.

Being in the region for a long time doing similar jobs, I could not resist offerring my two cents - take care and all the best.


----------



## Noa123

Hi Everyone. We are a family of 4 (5 year old + 1 year old) intending to move to Dubai in the near future and with the following pay package for the position of Finance Manager (8 years experience).

- Salary of AED 28,000 (includes housing & utilities)
- Flights paid for (once a year for the whole family)
- Children school will be paid by the company (up to AED 36000 per child per year).
- Relocation/furniture allowance AED 35,000 + flights into Dubai 
- Medical insurance provided for the family.
- Potentially annual bonus (Not guaranteed)

Can someone provide me with an opinion on the above and based on the below questions.
- Can we live decently based on the above package i.e. get an average 3 bedroom type accommodation in the region of AED 8500 per month (100k per year)
- Pay for basic necessities i.e. bills, groceries, phone, petrol, internet,tv and other relevant expenses?
- Eat out once a week and have a take away now and then.
- Own one or two cars.
-Any potential for hiring a maid
-Any potential for savings.

Thanks a lot for your help with the above.


----------



## Comm6

hereforgood said:


> Hello Comm6 - being from the same industry segment (Financial Services Compliance), I suggest you also consider the long term growth prospects and the current functional position you have vis-a-vis the one offerred in Dubai. I am sure you have taken this into consideration already, but will emphasize the breadth of role and scale of company operations for which you will be responsible.
> 
> If the idea is to take 2/3 years experience and move back, then its a great plan because it will give you the international exposure and completeness of CV. But if you intend long term, I will look beyond figures / tax-free savings, etc. Don't get me wrong, figures are important, but you seem to be doing well in your chosen profession already based in India, so mere numbers will not be your priority I would imagine.
> 
> Being in the region for a long time doing similar jobs, I could not resist offerring my two cents - take care and all the best.


Thanks for this....was thinking along the same lines...so far I have been looking at the south asia region but the new position would be ME and south asia..so its a bigger role, plus as you say the international exposure on the Cv...issue was because was coming from India.it was assumed , I would accept less than if they got another passport holder..if you get my drift..old blue chip european company so you can understand the psyche. Trying to fight that mentality...lets see how it pans out or may jsut take the offer, work a couple of years and take a call then....am single so not too much to worry about...


----------



## Comm6

Noa123 said:


> Hi Everyone. We are a family of 4 (5 year old + 1 year old) intending to move to Dubai in the near future and with the following pay package for the position of Finance Manager (8 years experience).
> 
> - Salary of AED 28,000 (includes housing & utilities)
> - Flights paid for (once a year for the whole family)
> - Children school will be paid by the company (up to AED 36000 per child per year).
> - Relocation/furniture allowance AED 35,000 + flights into Dubai
> - Medical insurance provided for the family.
> - Potentially annual bonus (Not guaranteed)
> 
> Can someone provide me with an opinion on the above and based on the below questions.
> - Can we live decently based on the above package i.e. get an average 3 bedroom type accommodation in the region of AED 8500 per month (100k per year)
> - Pay for basic necessities i.e. bills, groceries, phone, petrol, internet,tv and other relevant expenses?
> - Eat out once a week and have a take away now and then.
> - Own one or two cars.
> -Any potential for hiring a maid
> -Any potential for savings.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help with the above.


I guess it would depend what part of the world you are from and what your used to. A lot of south asians would be very comfortable on this salary..but I would defer to the experts on this board


----------



## Noa123

Comm6 said:


> I guess it would depend what part of the world you are from and what your used to. A lot of south asians would be very comfortable on this salary..but I would defer to the experts on this board



Hi Comm6 - I'm from Manchester and the salary would be above my net take home pay by around 30%.


----------



## Evok

*Salary?*

Basic Salary 21k/month
Housing, Ticket, Furniture, Phone etc etc Allowances: 28k/month
Full Premier Health Insurance (I've checked, it's legit) 
Performance Bonus (expected 2-4 months basic salary per year)
35 days annual leave 
(Decent end of service benefits, but I expect to be around around)

No ticket home (hidden as an allowance above), no other allowances. 
As an American I'll owe some extra taxes to my home country. (about 70,000 AED)

Also, I believe the job is reasonably to highly secure, and has "high wasta" since it's a Federal Position. 

Thoughts?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Evok said:


> Basic Salary 21k/month
> Housing, Ticket, Furniture, Phone etc etc Allowances: 28k/month
> Full Premier Health Insurance (I've checked, it's legit)
> Performance Bonus (expected 2-4 months basic salary per year)
> 35 days annual leave
> (Decent end of service benefits, but I expect to be around around)
> 
> No ticket home (hidden as an allowance above), no other allowances.
> As an American I'll owe some extra taxes to my home country. (about 70,000 AED)
> 
> Also, I believe the job is reasonably to highly secure, and has "high wasta" since it's a Federal Position.
> 
> Thoughts?


You get to keep the 28k allowance if you don't spend it? Is this also to pay for a car?

Not sure why you would need to pay US tax unless you get all honest and report that 28k as income :tongue1:


----------



## Evok

The allowance is effectively salary. It is also to pay for a car (4500 AED/m "transportation allowance") 

They just make it all one set of money, I become responsible for everything. 

Honesty is the best policy... especially because the IRS can send ninja-death robots.


----------



## wardliz

We are a family of five (children aged 8,6 and 8 months) and considering moving to Dubai in the next few months. As part of the package the company has offered 220,000 AED for the housing allowance. We are looking to live in the following areas and want to know if this allowance is enough or we need to negotiate more. The areas are Umm Sequeim, The Lakes or Jumeriah. We would like at least four bedroom with decent finishings and good facilities. We have searched Dubizzle and BH homes websites and it looks like we would need at least 250,000 AED. We would appreciate any feedback you may have.
Thanks


----------



## mkh05

Hi all,

Would anyone know what it would be like living on 130,000 AED annually with a family of four? This does not include accomodation as that is part of my package. I would be living in Mirdif. If more info would help let me know. Thanks for your time.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Evok said:


> The allowance is effectively salary. It is also to pay for a car (4500 AED/m "transportation allowance")
> 
> They just make it all one set of money, I become responsible for everything.
> 
> Honesty is the best policy... especially because the IRS can send ninja-death robots.


I would be OK with this, especially if I didn't have to pay for kids education as well.


----------



## staceylou

Hi all

I am being contacted for an interview for GEMS Wellington Academy starting in September 2012

I have been researching the area quite a lot in preparation and wondered if any one could tell me:
Where are teachers housed? Is it all high rise apartments (I have a young family so wondered if this effects it?)
What is the salary like? Enough to live on?

Im happy with the job role and am confident for the interview, its just all the little niggly things about moving!

Would love to hear from anyone who teaches out there with a family??

Thank you!!


----------



## fcjb1970

Evok said:


> Also, I believe the job is reasonably to highly secure, and has "high wasta" since it's a Federal Position.


Don't ever believe that what they tell you makes your job secure. Contracts here are not what you and I understand contracts to be. I moved here for a project that had a "guaranteed" 3-year contract signed by the highest signature you can get. The company was a subsidiary of the prime company in the defense industry in country. A year later due to things that had absolutely nothing to do with the work being done on the project the project was effectively canceled, and me and others out on our asses. There is no such thing as true security working here, come here with your eyes wide opened when someone in HR tells you how secure your job is.


----------



## Jynxgirl

mkh05 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would anyone know what it would be like living on 130,000 AED annually with a family of four? This does not include accomodation as that is part of my package. I would be living in Mirdif. If more info would help let me know. Thanks for your time.


10k for a single westerner is the base unless you dont mind living a less then quality 'dubai' life. 

A decent vehicle is going to run you 2500 a month with salik and gas for a cheaper vehicle (that most people dont want to put their kids in here). Most employers only provide one and tends to be difficult without an extra vehicle if you have children school aged. 

Are school fees paid? Look at the schools webpages, they list their fees directly. Please add in 1k to 2k depending on age and extra activities a month for extra school related expenses. 

10,800 a month for a family four? I say no way.


----------



## mkh05

Jynxgirl said:


> 10k for a single westerner is the base unless you dont mind living a less then quality 'dubai' life.
> 
> A decent vehicle is going to run you 2500 a month with salik and gas for a cheaper vehicle (that most people dont want to put their kids in here). Most employers only provide one and tends to be difficult without an extra vehicle if you have children school aged.
> 
> Are school fees paid? Look at the schools webpages, they list their fees directly. Please add in 1k to 2k depending on age and extra activities a month for extra school related expenses.
> 
> 10,800 a month for a family four? I say no way.




Thank you Jynxgirl, that really helps. 

I would be teaching at Uptown School and living about ten minutes away. Kids fees are just about covered. 
I am going to guess that I could get away with not having a car being that close, but would you suggest otherwise. 
Looks like the package needs a little more work!


----------



## Jynxgirl

mkh05 said:


> Thank you Jynxgirl, that really helps.
> 
> I would be teaching at Uptown School and living about ten minutes away. Kids fees are just about covered.
> I am going to guess that I could get away with not having a car being that close, but would you suggest otherwise.
> Looks like the package needs a little more work!


Most teachers that tend to move here, have their spouse working as well, to make ends meet. Some that are married with no kids, their spouses do not work but I do think they have to rough it a bit on the 10 to 12k salaries. If they wont pay all the fees and villa/apartment costs, then there I cant imagine many western folks could manage on that. Many western single folks can not manage to live on 10k a month though


----------



## mkh05

Thank you again. The principle said we would be ok on that amount but I have to admit, your view on things sounds much more realistic. Looks like Dubai on hold.

Many thanks for your time Jynxgirl


----------



## Mr.PND

Ash1980 said:


> OK Guys, sounds like this thread needs some kicking! here I go:
> 
> I'm moving to AD in few three weeks, and I have accepted the following offer:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 13,000
> Allowances: AED 16,750 (Total AED 29,750)
> Housing allowance: up to AED 210,000
> Medical insurance for self and family
> 30 working days annual leave
> 
> The post is with the government of AD, Grade 2 (if this means anything)
> I've got 4 years of UK experience, PhD, MSc, and a BSc.
> Married with no children.
> 
> How good/bad do you think this offer is?
> 
> Thanks.


I believe you have a really good offer there! 
Since you have no children, you could do some savings as well.


----------



## el_marsheil

*Got job offer in Dubai*

Hi everyone,

im single, and I got job offer in Dubai, with the compensation below:
- salary 10.000 AED
- relocation
- medical insurance
- 30 calendar days paid vacation
- flight to dubai

how is the compensation ? is it enough to live at dubai ?


----------



## joko

Hi All,

I am offered with a package to work in Dubai:

Basic salary: 180k AED/ annum + commission
housing allowance: 60k AED/ annum
Annual leave: 22days
geographical coverage: Few countries in Middle east

I am single with almost 2 years experience. Is this a good package?
I personally think the housing allowance seems a little bit too low. is 60k AED a good number or could I request extra?


----------



## Lenochka

Americans pay US Tax wherever they work....at least it is their obligation.

They of course can not fill in the correct numbers and "forget" to tell UncleSam that they earn some $$$.....but....it is INCREASINGLY difficult to hide this for once and forever....

Bear in mind, it gets very expensive if you get found out later...so it is your call if you want to risk that ! 

:focus:

and have a nice day !


----------



## TallyHo

Dubai is not a place to be if you have to scrimp and save just to get by.

You will need a car. This is a very car-oriented city and while singles and couples can live without cars by taking taxis all the time, taxi fares do add up and it'd be crazy to have a young family in Dubai without a car.

The cheapest long term car hires start at around 2,000 AED a month. You're better off buying a second hand car. Pajeros are good family cars and a four year old Pajero can be bought for around 50-60,000 AED.

With accommodation and school fees covered by your employer, it's possible for a family to live off 10,000/AED month. This is how it will likely be spent:

Transportation expenses: 2,000-2,500 AED a month, whether a car hire or monthly payments on a car loan + petrol + salik (tolls) + monthly share of insurance. 

Grocery expenses: 3,600 AED for a family of four. You can eat more cheaply by having nothing but pasta, rice and daal, and that's how many Indian families in Dubai eat. But 800 AED/week is about average for a typical Western expat family although many do spend over 1,000/week. 

Entertainment expenses (cinema, DVD rentals, dining out at a cheap curry house once a week, events for the children - hardly anything in Dubai is free): 2,000 AED. 

So far we're now spent 8,100 AED, leaving you with only 2,000 AED to put into the kitty for rainy days. You will not have any money for holidays, clothes, furniture, dining out at nicer restaurants. You will not have the lifestyle that most western expatriate families have and you will not be able to participate in most of the social and recreational activities in Dubai. Golf course fees are 800 AED/person. A single beer at a bar will cost you between 30-40 AED. A middle-range western style restaurant will cost between 400-500 AED for a family of four, not including alcohol. 

Scary, no? The upside is that it's possible to live a comfortable life in Dubai if you are realistic about your expenditures, keep a tight control over food expenses, go camping and the beaches on the weekends (free) instead of the expensive bars/restaurants/children's play areas, avoid the cinema and rent DVDs, never go on holidays other than the annual trip back home. It's easier if you find a few other like-minded families with similar habits and budgets and form friendships with them.

The question that remains is if it's worth it to you to be the picture of austerity whilst surrounded by so much wealth and materialism in Dubai. Do you want to be the teacher in the classroom who stays at home during the holidays when every child in the class is going to Thailand or Egypt? 

If your wife finds a job in Dubai then the maths becomes better and more realistic. Even if her position only pays 10,000 a month, having 20K/month as disposable income is much better than 10K. 




mkh05 said:


> Thank you Jynxgirl, that really helps.
> 
> I would be teaching at Uptown School and living about ten minutes away. Kids fees are just about covered.
> I am going to guess that I could get away with not having a car being that close, but would you suggest otherwise.
> Looks like the package needs a little more work!


----------



## sophiesarah

I just posted earlier in the UAE thread, and now realise I should have posted here!
I've applied for a job in Abu Dhabi, however the agency has advised me that their client is offering 50% of the expected salary for my grading and experience.
They are currently saying 10000/month, however the band for my position is usually 16-20000.
The offer also has 160000 annual housing and 7000 monthly allowance (family contract), Medical insurance, 30 days annual leave, flights home.
Is it normal to negotiate to get up to a normal offer?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Lenochka said:


> Americans pay US Tax wherever they work....at least it is their obligation.
> 
> They of course can not fill in the correct numbers and "forget" to tell UncleSam that they earn some $$$.....but....it is INCREASINGLY difficult to hide this for once and forever....
> 
> Bear in mind, it gets very expensive if you get found out later...so it is your call if you want to risk that !
> 
> :focus:
> 
> and have a nice day !


The US Tax code is full of exemptions, that is why we have one of the highest corporation taxes in the world yet companies like GE sometimes pay next to nothing. The individual is no different, you have two ways to qualify for an exemption of about $100k a year and many other ways to write off whatever we make above.

Not a great system, I know, but it's not like we have to pay taxes on all of our foreign earned income.


----------



## Lenochka

but it still means you need to report it....
not reporting just does not really do the trick, does it....?

if you are exempt for below X...and you can deduct Y, Z & C for whatever....fine...
but simply not do anything and go the "oh, I forgot that I need to file a tax declaration" 
may end up in a very timely and costly oversight 

if you get my drift....


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Lenochka said:


> but it still means you need to report it....
> not reporting just does not really do the trick, does it....?
> 
> if you are exempt for below X...and you can deduct Y, Z & C for whatever....fine...
> but simply not do anything and go the "oh, I forgot that I need to file a tax declaration"
> may end up in a very timely and costly oversight
> 
> if you get my drift....


Yep, but again it depends. I have a friend that lives in Peru that didn't file for 12 years. Had to pay a tax attorney to get him caught up but it wasn't that painful. But you are right, I've tangled with the IRS in the past and it's no fun, best to just do the paperwork and get it over with.


----------



## dluxarun

I am in negotiations for a contract position that will pay $ 200,000 flat, no benefits, no vacation. I pay for everything else. Could someone please provide an expense break-down. I want a 3 bd villa, a decent SUV and two small kids will go to Indian school for now.


----------



## hayesh

*Tax attorney*



XDoodlebugger said:


> Yep, but again it depends. I have a friend that lives in Peru that didn't file for 12 years. Had to pay a tax attorney to get him caught up but it wasn't that painful. But you are right, I've tangled with the IRS in the past and it's no fun, best to just do the paperwork and get it over with.


Hey Guys,

I haven't filed my taxes for over 3 years now and it's starting to really bug me. I just want to get it done with.

Has anyone here used a tax attorney for a similar situation? I'd appreciate any recommendations.

Thanks.


----------



## hayesh

*Nice*



dluxarun said:


> I am in negotiations for a contract position that will pay $ 200,000 flat, no benefits, no vacation. I pay for everything else. Could someone please provide an expense break-down. I want a 3 bd villa, a decent SUV and two small kids will go to Indian school for now.


$200,000 is a VERY good deal. Congratulations. There is no point asking you what you do and no point breaking expenses down. Roughly 30% of your annual income will cover rent, electricity/water and other accommodation expenses. If you are careful with your money, you will easily save 50% of it and put it in your own pocket.

What industry are you working in? Care to share?


----------



## Bake

Hi guys,

I'm a Brit and I've recently received an offer at AED40k a month. Is this any good? I will be alone initially for the first year but will have a girlfriend and her 2 kids (5 & 9 currently) following within the next 12 months. Relocation expenses, health insurance, etc... will be paid by the company but my rate will be a flat AED40k a month in my pocket.

Also I need help finding expat only (mostly) accommodation and get some wheels. I also need to figure out what sort of budget I will need to work to as I've never been to Dubai. Not even for a visit.

I was hoping to be able to finance a range rover sport and rent a 3 bed + maid room villa but maybe just a 1 bed apartment initially...

Any information on public holidays would also be good as I have heard that Eid can be 8 days? but that was in Qatar so not sure if that applies in Dubai...

Any help for a newbie would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## basc

dluxarun said:


> I am in negotiations for a contract position that will pay $ 200,000 flat, no benefits, no vacation. I pay for everything else. Could someone please provide an expense break-down. I want a 3 bd villa, a decent SUV and two small kids will go to Indian school for now.


200K AED or USD? And what is the contract duration? If you give the amount you'll earn per month, posters will be able to tell you what areas you can afford and what car you could get.


----------



## TallyHo

All right, hold your horses.

You have a 'girlfriend.' You're also not the father of her two children.

Bit of an issue.

You cannot sponsor a girlfriend or her children. Without a marriage certificate the said girlfriend and her children cannot get residency visas. Without residency visas the children cannot be enrolled in any school in Dubai, nor will she and the children be entitled to any of the benefits provided by the company such as annual flights and health insurance. Got it? 

So do you intend to marry her? If not, it's not realistic to expect her and the children to move to Dubai. 

Second, even if you do marry her, you will need to get a certified letter from the children's father granting permission for their mother to take them to Dubai as you're not the father of the children. This will be necessary in order for the children to receive residency visas. 

Third, 40K is on the low side to afford a 3 bed + maid's villa AND a Range Rover sport unless you want to get into massive debt or don't mind saving no money. 40K is doable for a family of four but here's a basic breakdown of key expenses:

3 bed+ maid's villa in an established expat area like Arabian Ranches: 140-160K p/a. 
School fees: 30K - 70K per child and going up from there. The better the school the more expensive. 

Weekly groceries for a family of four: 800-1,000 AED.

Maid: 35-40,000 AED p/a (includes the expensive sponsorship costs) 

Operating two cars (say two Pajeros): 5,000 AED per month including loan payments, petrol and insurance. 

It all adds up. 



Bake said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a Brit and I've recently received an offer at AED40k a month. Is this any good? I will be alone initially for the first year but will have a girlfriend and her 2 kids (5 & 9 currently) following within the next 12 months. Relocation expenses, health insurance, etc... will be paid by the company but my rate will be a flat AED40k a month in my pocket.
> 
> Also I need help finding expat only (mostly) accommodation and get some wheels. I also need to figure out what sort of budget I will need to work to as I've never been to Dubai. Not even for a visit.
> 
> I was hoping to be able to finance a range rover sport and rent a 3 bed + maid room villa but maybe just a 1 bed apartment initially...
> 
> Any information on public holidays would also be good as I have heard that Eid can be 8 days? but that was in Qatar so not sure if that applies in Dubai...
> 
> Any help for a newbie would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## basc

Bake said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a Brit and I've recently received an offer at AED40k a month. Is this any good? I will be alone initially for the first year but will have a girlfriend and her 2 kids (5 & 9 currently) following within the next 12 months. Relocation expenses, health insurance, etc... will be paid by the company but my rate will be a flat AED40k a month in my pocket.
> 
> Also I need help finding expat only (mostly) accommodation and get some wheels. I also need to figure out what sort of budget I will need to work to as I've never been to Dubai. Not even for a visit.
> 
> I was hoping to be able to finance a range rover sport and rent a 3 bed + maid room villa but maybe just a 1 bed apartment initially...
> 
> Any information on public holidays would also be good as I have heard that Eid can be 8 days? but that was in Qatar so not sure if that applies in Dubai...
> 
> Any help for a newbie would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


40 K a month is good. But if she is just your girlfriend, and the kids are hers then your biggest problem is how they will live here. You cannot sponsor them on your visa (also co-habitating is illegal even if lots of people risk it).


----------



## Bake

Thanks for that. I should have made it clearer. She will come into Dubai on her own steam with her own employment contract etc... If not then marriage will be the last resort. Not that it wasn't on the cards but more that I'm just going through a divorce myself and I am still legally married. I'm aware of the issues you mentioned.

So is 40k a month not really a good offer? I thought that initially I would be able to save quite a bit on my own with no family and no maid. Maybe get a 1 bed and use the maid room if I have a guest or a visitor and drive the car that I want to drive.

Do I need to revise my expectations?



TallyHo said:


> All right, hold your horses.
> 
> You have a 'girlfriend.' You're also not the father of her two children.
> 
> Bit of an issue.
> 
> You cannot sponsor a girlfriend or her children. Without a marriage certificate the said girlfriend and her children cannot get residency visas. Without residency visas the children cannot be enrolled in any school in Dubai, nor will she and the children be entitled to any of the benefits provided by the company such as annual flights and health insurance. Got it?
> 
> So do you intend to marry her? If not, it's not realistic to expect her and the children to move to Dubai.
> 
> Second, even if you do marry her, you will need to get a certified letter from the children's father granting permission for their mother to take them to Dubai as you're not the father of the children. This will be necessary in order for the children to receive residency visas.
> 
> Third, 40K is on the low side to afford a 3 bed + maid's villa AND a Range Rover sport unless you want to get into massive debt or don't mind saving no money. 40K is doable for a family of four but here's a basic breakdown of key expenses:
> 
> 3 bed+ maid's villa in an established expat area like Arabian Ranches: 140-160K p/a.
> School fees: 30K - 70K per child and going up from there. The better the school the more expensive.
> 
> Weekly groceries for a family of four: 800-1,000 AED.
> 
> Maid: 35-40,000 AED p/a (includes the expensive sponsorship costs)
> 
> Operating two cars (say two Pajeros): 5,000 AED per month including loan payments, petrol and insurance.
> 
> It all adds up.


----------



## TallyHo

It's still illegal to cohabit outside marriage. You can do it but the risks are quite real, far more so if children are involved. The authorities do turn a blind eye to young unmarried western couples and don't conduct witch hunts but if attention is ever brought to you (a car accident, a theft, a nasty neighbour with a grudge or simply turning up at the wrong place at the wrong time) you will be arrested and deported without any sympathy. 

That said, once children are involved the stakes are much higher. The authorities will be less tolerant and less willing to turn a blind eye. You can pretend to be married by wearing fake wedding rings but you'd also have to tell the kids to lie to everyone by pretending you and the girlfriend are married. Can you plausibly ask 5 and 9 year old kids to do that? Whilst western expats generally won't report each other to the police Dubai is a very mixed society and your neighours are just as likely to be conservative Muslims from other Arab countries so you'd be living your life in fear of the knock on the door at night, so to speak. 

I don't know what your girlfriend does but it seems like you're also making assumptions that she can easily find employment here and that the employment will include school fees and a housing allowance and health insurance, none of which are guaranteed, especially not so for the lower laid positions. 

The sensible approach is to have the divorce settled out first then remarry before bringing her to Dubai, or if she comes to Dubai she has her own place to live. 

That said, 40K is perfectly fine for one person in a 1-2 bedroom flat in a nice building and to splurge on a Range Rover. It's up to to decide how you wish to spend your income, we can only caution you on the cost of living expenses, the risks of debt and any other legal issues.



Bake said:


> Thanks for that. I should have made it clearer. She will come into Dubai on her own steam with her own employment contract etc... If not then marriage will be the last resort. Not that it wasn't on the cards but more that I'm just going through a divorce myself and I am still legally married. I'm aware of the issues you mentioned.
> 
> So is 40k a month not really a good offer? I thought that initially I would be able to save quite a bit on my own with no family and no maid. Maybe get a 1 bed and use the maid room if I have a guest or a visitor and drive the car that I want to drive.
> 
> Do I need to revise my expectations?


----------



## Bake

Guys,

I'm aware of the risks. I've done my research on that. I never said we would live together unmarried but I suppose it is easy to assume that from my initial post.

I will not put her, myself or the kids at risk like that. There are many ways to skin a cat. Live in the same apartment building, the unit next door etc, etc... I made no mention of what she does or that I am assuming any allowances.

All I'm trying to do is see how far off my estimates are. For example I had assumed school fees at 50k each which is less than advised here. There are many sites all offering advice etc... The problem is I never know if information is up to date.

So what I'm asking you guys for is up to date info really. I have found a site called casual expat dot com which has cost of living calculator etc... It estimates that I can live quite well on my own for less than 20k a month. That's just basics though, a nice place, a nice car, good food, etc... Not going out drinking etc...

As June is fast approaching I just want to make sure I have all the best info to make my decisions with. Like should I get a 1 bed or take a studio for the first year. Should I actually drive a RR or get something cheaper that I can depend on.

I'm starting over in Dubai with nothing basically so I want to build up some serious savings as fast as I can but I don't want to live hand to mouth...

If there are any single divorced guys on the board who've been in my position you will understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Bake said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm aware of the risks. I've done my research on that. I never said we would live together unmarried but I suppose it is easy to assume that from my initial post.
> 
> I will not put her, myself or the kids at risk like that. There are many ways to skin a cat. Live in the same apartment building, the unit next door etc, etc... I made no mention of what she does or that I am assuming any allowances.
> 
> All I'm trying to do is see how far off my estimates are. For example I had assumed school fees at 50k each which is less than advised here. There are many sites all offering advice etc... The problem is I never know if information is up to date.
> 
> So what I'm asking you guys for is up to date info really. I have found a site called casual expat dot com which has cost of living calculator etc... It estimates that I can live quite well on my own for less than 20k a month. That's just basics though, a nice place, a nice car, good food, etc... Not going out drinking etc...
> 
> As June is fast approaching I just want to make sure I have all the best info to make my decisions with. Like should I get a 1 bed or take a studio for the first year. Should I actually drive a RR or get something cheaper that I can depend on.
> 
> I'm starting over in Dubai with nothing basically so I want to build up some serious savings as fast as I can but I don't want to live hand to mouth...
> 
> If there are any single divorced guys on the board who've been in my position you will understand where I'm coming from.


I'm a single divorced guy and can understand the starting over part and 40K should be good for that. If my housing/car was not included I would probably go with a one bedroom as cheap as I could get it in a nice area (AED 80K say) and splurge (not a Range Rover fan though) on a nice car myself.

The part I will have trouble with is jumping back into the marriage fire before your divorce is final! :confused2:

School fees, 3 bedroom villa, extra car, live in maid, extra flight expenses, food, etc  Goodby nice car, marina apartment and savings unless the wife makes good $!


----------



## dluxarun

Its USD 2,00,000 pa or about USD 17,000 per month. Please advice on expenses

@ hayesh: I work in oil gas industry. I am currently making this much in saudi but want to give open society upbringng to my kids and my wife hates to wear abaya and not being able to drive....



basc said:


> 200K AED or USD? And what is the contract duration? If you give the amount you'll earn per month, posters will be able to tell you what areas you can afford and what car you could get.


----------



## TallyHo

$17K USD per month translates into 62,000 AED per month.

It's a good income by Dubai standards. 

Rent for a 3 bedroom villa in the Lakes or Arabian Ranches: 140-160K pa, 3-4 bedrooms in the Meadows or Jumeira, 200-220K pa. 

A brand new Pajero 4x4 = 110K, Prado = 160K. It's up to you to decide to pay in cash or finance it. 

School fees range from 30K to over 70K at the better schools. Indian schools are cheaper but I can't help you there. 





dluxarun said:


> Its USD 2,00,000 pa or about USD 17,000 per month. Please advice on expenses
> 
> @ hayesh: I work in oil gas industry. I am currently making this much in saudi but want to give open society upbringng to my kids and my wife hates to wear abaya and not being able to drive....


----------



## ukelly

Hello All,

I just received an offer letter from an e-commerce company in Dubai and I wanted to know if what they offered me is fair. The offer is 9000 aed/month as a media planner. Now some background on me is that I'm a 21 yr/old American, graduating this May from a good school in New York. So I'm aware I'm entry level, but is 9000 a livable starting wage? I would want to live a comfortable life in a good area and I would definitely want roommates to split costs. I also would want enough money to be able to go out and enjoy the nightlife on the weekend. Let me know your opinions!

Thanks!


----------



## ziokendo

ukelly said:


> So I'm aware I'm entry level, but is 9000 a livable starting wage? I would want to live a comfortable life in a good area and I would definitely want roommates to split costs. I also would want enough money to be able to go out and enjoy the nightlife on the weekend. Let me know your opinions!Thanks!


If you can't find a similar role in your own country working abroad could be a valuable investment, you can come back in a couple of years with "international experience" and something to write on your cv better than "burger flipper".

Aside that consideration, Dubai is really expensive and I wouldn't reccomend to a westerner to move for such a low salary, especially if you want to party most decent places are really expensive: but it would still be manageable paying something in the line of 4000/mo for a room in a house shared with other westerners, and going around via taxi/metro you could still make ends meet.


----------



## fcjb1970

ukelly said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just received an offer letter from an e-commerce company in Dubai and I wanted to know if what they offered me is fair. The offer is 9000 aed/month as a media planner. Now some background on me is that I'm a 21 yr/old American, graduating this May from a good school in New York. So I'm aware I'm entry level, but is 9000 a livable starting wage? I would want to live a comfortable life in a good area and I would definitely want roommates to split costs. I also would want enough money to be able to go out and enjoy the nightlife on the weekend. Let me know your opinions!
> 
> Thanks!


Would you take a job for $30K in NY city? Dubai is no cheaper than NY. Gas/taxis & groceries (if you buy local) are probably cheaper but nothing else. It is really not hard to drop AED 500 (or 4x that) going out. With a roommates in a decent area I think you are still looking at maybe AED 3K after bills and everything.


----------



## ukelly

fcjb1970 said:


> Would you take a job for $30K in NY city? Dubai is no cheaper than NY. Gas/taxis & groceries (if you buy local) are probably cheaper but nothing else. It is really not hard to drop AED 500 (or 4x that) going out. With a roommates in a decent area I think you are still looking at maybe AED 3K after bills and everything.


Well starting jobs in this field would be about $35k in NYC but after taxes it would about $28k. I know I'd be able to survive off of that in NYC, but I don't know how it would be in Dubai. Also, do you think I should try negotiating to 10000 aed? I don't want to push the wrong buttons as I am aware that I'm entry level. Is it out of line for someone in my position to try and negotiate for a better salary?


----------



## basc

ukelly said:


> Well starting jobs in this field would be about $35k in NYC but after taxes it would about $28k. I know I'd be able to survive off of that in NYC, but I don't know how it would be in Dubai. Also, do you think I should try negotiating to 10000 aed? I don't want to push the wrong buttons as I am aware that I'm entry level. Is it out of line for someone in my position to try and negotiate for a better salary?


Everybody over here negotiates for a better salary, it's expected.


----------



## TallyHo

You're what, 21, 22?

You can do it. It'll mean having roomates (normal enough). Find a maid's room in a flat share in the Marina for 3,000 AED a month. 6,000 will be enough to live on for the month if you're careful with expenses and don't crazy. Ladies' nights during the week offer free drinks to women and are popular. Limit your drinking on the weekend as three drinks can easily cost more than 100 AED. 

Most people starting out in their early 20s are "poor" and have to compromise on what they want to do as they do the requisite entry level jobs before moving up the ladder.

After you've been in Dubai for six months or a year leverage up and find a better paying job. Job-hopping is very common in Dubai, especially in the arts/marketing/promoting sectors. 

Write back to the employer and ask for 10K a month flat (but be sure the offer includes health insurance and one flight ticket back to the US per year).



ukelly said:


> Well starting jobs in this field would be about $35k in NYC but after taxes it would about $28k. I know I'd be able to survive off of that in NYC, but I don't know how it would be in Dubai. Also, do you think I should try negotiating to 10000 aed? I don't want to push the wrong buttons as I am aware that I'm entry level. Is it out of line for someone in my position to try and negotiate for a better salary?


----------



## Mr Rossi

ukelly said:


> I just received an offer letter from an e-commerce company in Dubai


Please note that e-commerce is a growing yet very fledgling sector here, it's at least 15 years behind the UAE. You could in at ground level for the next Amazon though it's more likely that the company will either be broke within the year or will have their funding stopped.


----------



## fashionexpat

*HELP!! Salary offer??*

Hi, 

I have just been offered a job in Dubai and am worried about the salary amount as i have never been to the country and dont know much about cost of living there, i have been offered 11000 AED a month, the job also gives fuel card, health insurance and a bonus of 25% of salary if targets are hit, also they have offered a 1 off relocation fee of 1000 pounds sterling to help with moving. 

ill be moving out there on my own, im single and have no children so the salary would just to support me?

Does anyone have any advice or help with what i should do???? please help i need to make a decision and all websites seem to say different things.....eeek!

please help.

Thank You


----------



## samtaha

Depends on the job position but if the package doesn't also include housing (in addition to the 11k aed) then no i don't think it's enough because you'll end up spending half your salary just on rent.

Also the relocation fee is on the low side... should be closer to first month salary.

Try to negotiate a better deal 

What is the position?


----------



## fashionexpat

its working in fashion as an assistant buyer, full time hours.....im just concerened as when i have looked on websites for renting info it does seem like the offer isnt going to cover me and i also want to be able to save while im out there, i can negotiate as this is just the first offer but im not sure what to be asking for as a good salary, obviously i want to be able to do things at the weekend and to buy new clothes etc?? also would like to save a little each month??


----------



## Confiture

I'll cut to the chase.

IMHO that salary is not enough by half....

Fuel is 27 (ish) pence per litre so the fuel card has minimal value vs. the equivalent in the UK

As said above, half your salary would be needed for accomodation, then there's electricity, water, food, mobile phone, etc. etc.

Oh, and you'll need 5% of your annual rent as a deposit and 5% agents fees if you're renting an apartment.

Look at the salary questions thread at the top of the forum.

There will be some benchmarks there to work from.


----------



## socialoutcast

*Should we stay or should we go?*

Hi Everyone,

I hope all of you are well. My husband was contacted by a company regarding a job in Dubai. He was offered the following:

Basic salary: 16000dh
Company car or Allowance
Medical Insurance (excl dental and optical)
Accommodation (incl Electricity and water)
Flight home
Schooling for 2 kids

We are very pleased about the schooling but can you tell me if this is a decent offer? Not being familiar with the cost of living in Dubai, we are not sure if 16000dh will be sufficient. We were looking at going to Dubai but that was 6 years ago and things have changed since then so Im trying to do some more research. 
Thanx very much!!n


----------



## taylor4friends

Hello Guys! I have been lurking and researching on this forum for months since last year. I have been to Dubai but when I was 14 which is a long time ago. I am currently working as a secretary for 4 years (initially as an intern then hired) and I am about to finish my bachelors in business administration. I am about to have a phone interview on Thursday and I am unsure how much money I should be negotiating for regarding salary, relocation assistance, transportation, and most of all HOUSING. I know my salary needs to be over 10000 no questions asked. Secretary salary in Dubai seems to be all over the place. On Bayt they said executive assistant average income per month is 12762 AED, personal assistant is 11281 while secretary is 6843 AED. It seems like according to this forum 13000 AED will not be enough even with housing accommodations. I know people said add 1/3 to what you make which is $40000 USD before taxes but with 1/3 added I have over $53000 which will be about 200000 AED per year and a little over 16500 but apparently that will not enough from what I read on this forum. I am 21 years old single female and would like to live in the Marina, The Palm, Jumeirah, or any other area that good for young professionals. I don’t want to make unrealistic requests but I also don’t want to end but in a bad situation I am stuck in.

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo

16K is your disposable income out of which you will need to fund an extra car and groceries/entertainment. 

Yes, it's possible. I will assume you will finance a new car, so you'd end up spending 10,000 AED a month on the extra car and groceries/entertainment. 

Still, try to bump up the base salary closer to 20K if you can especially if you want to be able to put aside significant savings.



socialoutcast said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I hope all of you are well. My husband was contacted by a company regarding a job in Dubai. He was offered the following:
> 
> Basic salary: 16000dh
> Company car or Allowance
> Medical Insurance (excl dental and optical)
> Accommodation (incl Electricity and water)
> Flight home
> Schooling for 2 kids
> 
> We are very pleased about the schooling but can you tell me if this is a decent offer? Not being familiar with the cost of living in Dubai, we are not sure if 16000dh will be sufficient. We were looking at going to Dubai but that was 6 years ago and things have changed since then so Im trying to do some more research.
> Thanx very much!!n


----------



## TallyHo

Seceretary salaries range significantly because people are paid in accordance to their nationalities. 

Filipino secretaries make far less than western secretaries. 

You're only 21/22. Be practical. At your age expect to share a villa or flat in the Marina and not have your own apartment. 

This is what I'd consider the basic expenses for a decent lifestyle for a young 20-something in Dubai:

Housing: 5,000 AED/month (can be less expensive but better to be safer)
Car hire: 2,000 AED/month
Food/entertainment: 4,000 AED/month. 
Monthly shopping: 1,000 AED/month 

Total: 12,000 AED. 

It's always best to have a bit more for savings towards holidays, extra shopping, rainy days and emergencies. 

15,000 AED would be perfectly fine for someone of your age. You can accept less but you'd have to compromise on housing (renting the maid's room versus the master bedroom) or the extent of your entertainment. 



taylor4friends said:


> Hello Guys! I have been lurking and researching on this forum for months since last year. I have been to Dubai but when I was 14 which is a long time ago. I am currently working as a secretary for 4 years (initially as an intern then hired) and I am about to finish my bachelors in business administration. I am about to have a phone interview on Thursday and I am unsure how much money I should be negotiating for regarding salary, relocation assistance, transportation, and most of all HOUSING. I know my salary needs to be over 10000 no questions asked. Secretary salary in Dubai seems to be all over the place. On Bayt they said executive assistant average income per month is 12762 AED, personal assistant is 11281 while secretary is 6843 AED. It seems like according to this forum 13000 AED will not be enough even with housing accommodations. I know people said add 1/3 to what you make which is $40000 USD before taxes but with 1/3 added I have over $53000 which will be about 200000 AED per year and a little over 16500 but apparently that will not enough from what I read on this forum. I am 21 years old single female and would like to live in the Marina, The Palm, Jumeirah, or any other area that good for young professionals. I don’t want to make unrealistic requests but I also don’t want to end but in a bad situation I am stuck in.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bluebird77

If you are not a spender then I guess this salary is enough. There is no income tax to pay so that almost equals to £2k a month. You can live a good life in Dubai. It also depends on location where do you want to live. As there is big difference in rent. Where do you want to live so I can give you rough idea about the rent. ?


----------



## socialoutcast

Thanx for your response. Would it be feasible to bring my car over to Dubai or is there too much redtape involved in doing that? I only need a little 'run around' car and I have a 1yr old Citroen C1 at the moment which is perfect for taking the kids to school and a quick shopping trip. The most the company will offer is 18k which we will push for. 



TallyHo said:


> 16K is your disposable income out of which you will need to fund an extra car and groceries/entertainment.
> 
> Yes, it's possible. I will assume you will finance a new car, so you'd end up spending 10,000 AED a month on the extra car and groceries/entertainment.
> 
> Still, try to bump up the base salary closer to 20K if you can especially if you want to be able to put aside significant savings.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

The salary is enough for a single person. You might need to share apartment if you are planning to live in fancy areas. How much are you trying to save net ? start from there...you might be better off where you are today.

Costs:

a) Dubizzle can give you an idea of rents. See where your work is and time to commute. I for example live very close to work and drive, but I am seriously thinking of moving close to the subway since my work is right close to the subway station. By the way Subway is more afforable with the new plans.

b) You could live alone and places like Barsha (not bad in my view) you can rent for 50K AED or less. Different neighbourhoods have different pricing

c) I am guessing the company will give you a car, is this right ? If this is not the case, I do no think it is a good idea.


----------



## rsinner

and you could also look at the appropriate sticky thread in the forum
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...er-package-questions-post-yours-here-135.html


----------



## Noa123

Noa123 said:


> Hi Everyone. We are a family of 4 (5 year old + 1 year old) intending to move to Dubai in the near future and with the following pay package for the position of Finance Manager (8 years experience).
> 
> - Salary of AED 28,000 (includes housing & utilities)
> - Flights paid for (once a year for the whole family)
> - Children school will be paid by the company (up to AED 36000 per child per year).
> - Relocation/furniture allowance AED 35,000 + flights into Dubai
> - Medical insurance provided for the family.
> - Potentially annual bonus (Not guaranteed)
> 
> Can someone provide me with an opinion on the above and based on the below questions.
> - Can we live decently based on the above package i.e. get an average 3 bedroom type accommodation in the region of AED 8500 per month (100k per year)
> - Pay for basic necessities i.e. bills, groceries, phone, petrol, internet,tv and other relevant expenses?
> - Eat out once a week and have a take away now and then.
> - Own one or two cars.
> -Any potential for hiring a maid
> -Any potential for savings.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help with the above.


Would anyone have some feedback/advice on the above?Thanks


----------



## Noa123

Noa123 said:


> Hi Everyone. We are a family of 4 (5 year old + 1 year old) intending to move to Dubai in the near future and with the following pay package for the position of Finance Manager (8 years experience).
> 
> - Salary of AED 28,000 (includes housing & utilities)
> - Flights paid for (once a year for the whole family)
> - Children school will be paid by the company (up to AED 36000 per child per year).
> - Relocation/furniture allowance AED 35,000 + flights into Dubai
> - Medical insurance provided for the family.
> - Potentially annual bonus (Not guaranteed)
> 
> Can someone provide me with an opinion on the above and based on the below questions.
> - Can we live decently based on the above package i.e. get an average 3 bedroom type accommodation in the region of AED 8500 per month (100k per year)
> - Pay for basic necessities i.e. bills, groceries, phone, petrol, internet,tv and other relevant expenses?
> - Eat out once a week and have a take away now and then.
> - Own one or two cars.
> -Any potential for hiring a maid
> -Any potential for savings.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help with the above.


Would anyone have some input on this? Thanks.


----------



## rsinner

Noa123 said:


> We are a family of 4 (5 year old + 1 year old) intending to move to Dubai in the near future and with the following pay package for the position of Finance Manager (8 years experience). This salary seems average for an accounting kind of a role. Neither above average, nor low. Also, generally a lot of south asians compete for such accounting/controls kind of positions
> 
> - Salary of AED 28,000 (includes housing & utilities)
> - Flights paid for (once a year for the whole family) Standard
> - Children school will be paid by the company (up to AED 36000 per child per year). This is not too bad (given your children are young), but could have been better. In a few years you might have to add to this. Look on the website of good schools to get an idea of the fee, which is generally c. 30-35K p.a. + extras for younger kids, and 40-45K p.a. + extras for older kids on an average
> - Relocation/furniture allowance AED 35,000 + flights into Dubai Seems good. You might even save some money from it. However, do bear in mind that rents are paid in 1-4 instalments generally + 5% of rent p.a. is security deposit + 5% is agent's fee. Some companies may give an advance for this. If your company does not, you need to plan for this
> - Medical insurance provided for the family. Standard
> - Potentially annual bonus (Not guaranteed) Don't count on it this year at least
> 
> Can someone provide me with an opinion on the above and based on the below questions.
> - Can we live decently based on the above package i.e. get an average 3 bedroom type accommodation in the region of AED 8500 per month (100k per year) Check dubizzle.com. You would get a 2 bedroom in an area like greens, and a 3 bedroom in an area like Tecom
> - Pay for basic necessities i.e. bills, groceries, phone, petrol, internet,tv and other relevant expenses? utilities: In an apartment c. 500 Dhs p.m.; groceries 500-1000 dhs per week, phone (depends) but budget 500 dhs p.m. (+ use skype etc), petrol depends, but if its a sedan maybe budget c. 2000-2500 dhs p.m. on instalments + maintenance + petrol (higher for SUVs); internet 200 Dhs p.m. for 8 mbps; TV 250 Dhs for pay tv (or 30 Dhs for free to air)
> - Eat out once a week and have a take away now and then. budget depends on you, but we spend about 200 Dhs on takeaway per week, and c. 500-1000 Dhs every time we got out and eat + drink
> - Own one or two cars. above
> -Any potential for hiring a maid budget 1500-3000 Dhs p.m. based on market salaries. If you want to pay more, up to you
> -Any potential for savings. work it out


All the best. I would say that you will have a comfortable life, but not too flashy if you want to save a decent amount. Try and negotiate (things like a transport allowance or company car, or a higher education allowance).
Also, A LOT depends on your current circumstances and what alternatives you have
All the best !


----------



## joko

joko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am offered with a package to work in Dubai:
> 
> Basic salary: 180k AED/ annum + commission
> housing allowance: 70k AED/ annum
> Annual leave: 30 days
> geographical coverage: Middle east
> Insurance: Covered
> 
> I am 25 years old this year. Is this a good package?
> ?


Anyone could provide some tips? can I live comfortable with this package?
Is this good for someone with 2 years+ experience?


----------



## basc

joko said:


> Basic salary: 180k AED/ annum + commission
> housing allowance: 70k AED/ annum
> Annual leave: 30 days
> geographical coverage: Middle east
> Insurance: Covered
> 
> Anyone could provide some tips? can I live comfortable with this package?
> Is this good for someone with 2 years+ experience?


= approx 20k AED a month 

You won't be buying a porsche and living in a villa, but it's enough to enjoy life for a 25 year old. (I assume you don't have to support a wife and kids)


----------



## joko

basc said:


> = approx 20k AED a month
> 
> You won't be buying a porsche and living in a villa, but it's enough to enjoy life for a 25 year old. (I assume you don't have to support a wife and kids)


Thank you for your quick respond.
Yes. I am single at the moment, planning to stay at Marina area (1 Bedroom apartment) and buying a car about 80K AED. Hope that I can still have some saving and splurge.


----------



## JennySch

joko said:


> Anyone could provide some tips? can I live comfortable with this package?
> Is this good for someone with 2 years+ experience?


Whether or not it is a fair offer depends on the job and the skills required for it. However, it seems to be a good compensation for a young professional. All the best


----------



## Ellen91

I'd like to know if this offer is a good one... and what kind of life style it can support in Abu Dhabi?

$400,000 base salary (USD) which translates to 1,469,200 UAE Dirham un-taxed
8 First Class tickets to and from home
Generous allowance (unstated as of yet) for high quality housing
Free University for me
A car
Free shipping of household items there and back
Purchase of furniture upon arrival
35 days vacation
Medical and Dental Benefits
End of service gratuity of 2 weeks salary for each year served (ex 1 year $15,342, 2 years $30,684 and so on... we plan to stay for 5 years so $76,710)


----------



## DubaiorBust

Hello All,

Been reading all the threads for a while -so thought I would join in. I am living in the UK, and am about to move to Dubai.

I have been offered a salary of 29,000 dir/month, all in. With this I would like to rent a 2 bedroom flat in a good area, buy a nice (used) car, and live a comfortable life - not extravagant, just a normal, nice life with 2 holidays a year, the occasional meal out, and put some savings aside.

Basically - is this amount good enough to do this?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Regards to all.


----------



## Scotte

Hi,

Following a recent holiday to the UAE I am keen to relocate to Abu Dhabi with my wife and kids. I'm prepared my CV and I ready to start applying for jobs. I've registered with various sites (bayt, etc) and applied for a few jobs through them (it doesn't look like applications move at a fast pace in the UAE as I initally applied over a week ago and my application hasn't even been viewed yet!).

However, my question is around recuitment agencies. Are there recruitment agencies in AD that work in a similar way to the UK? IE you send your CV to them and they will actively try to find a suitable job for you (along with the persistent calls)?

I'm an IT professional currently working as a Solution Architect in the financial sector so any agencies that specialise in IT jobs would be preferable.

Does anyone have any advice or recomendations?

Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Scott.


----------



## Rkneo

*Great!*

Hi!
Did you accept the job in UAE? I am considering to move to Dubai. If you did accept the job and moved to Dubai, I need some help clarifying some doubts. Appreciate your help.
Thank you


----------



## Rkneo

*Great!*



rrizk said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I am a Canadian citizen, American board certified in both General Pediatrics and Adolescent Medicine subspecialty (recently completed fellowship) who is looking to relocate with my family to Dubai/UAE.
> 
> I am being asked by recruiters what I expect as a a salary. I am unfamiliar with salary expectations/ranges/packages in Dubai/Abu Dhabi for my specialty and would highly appreciate some feedback or guidance on this matter.
> 
> Look forward to hearing back!


NICE to see a pediatrician here. Did you accept the job in Dubai? I am considering to move to Dubai too. Have a few doubts if you don't mind asking.
Thank you


----------



## Jo55_1

Hello, please give me your thoughts on the following package being offered to me from a hotel company to relocate to Abu Dhabi: one airline ticket home a year, insurance paid for, housing provided with cleaning service, all utilities paid, transportation to and from work, and 2000USD a month. What are your thoughts?


----------



## sophiesarah

Ellen91, I'd say you could live a life of the rich and the famous with that package! I am waiting on a final offer before we decide to relocate and I'm guessing you must be in a very senior and valuable position for that package. I've been recommended to aim for 45000/month gross to live comfortably as a family of 4 in AD. Good luck with the move.


----------



## Ellen91

sophiesarah said:


> Ellen91, I'd say you could live a life of the rich and the famous with that package! I am waiting on a final offer before we decide to relocate and I'm guessing you must be in a very senior and valuable position for that package. I've been recommended to aim for 45000/month gross to live comfortably as a family of 4 in AD. Good luck with the move.


Thanks and good luck to you as well


----------



## tamyca

Hello everyone!
My husband just had an offer.If you guys could advice us if its worth a while because we dont wont to be taken for a ride.
We are family of 3,the job is senior supervisor.Offer on the table is 20-22.000AED per month + benefits for my husband only.
Your input would be much appreciated.


----------



## wesmant

Ellen91 said:


> Thanks and good luck to you as well


What sort of job is that for for 100+AED monthly?

Must be super senior post


----------



## LBarret

Hi all, 

I just got an offer for a job in dubai and wondering what would be a reasonable package.

I am a technical director / project manager with 6-8 years of experience. 
I had this position as the main founder my own company, so I have also an entrepreneur experience. (Technically, I was the CEO but the company was small and we were doing software, so my role was much like the positions cited above with a few extras).

I am male, married and have 2 kids (including my stepson). 
I speak french (my mother tongue) and english very fluently. 

So what would be a reasonable offer ?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

wesmant said:


> What sort of job is that for for 100+AED monthly?
> 
> Must be super senior post


I think the offer was for 400,000 AED and she got confused with the currency.


----------



## PARKY401

*Help!!!*



dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just had an offer to work in Dubai but need help knowing if the package is a good offer!
> 
> they have offered,
> 
> 32k (GBP) per year
> 12k (GBP) per year to accomodation
> Bonus scheme
> Company van
> Private health Care
> One flight for return to Uk or anywhere for holiday
> 
> I will be managing a manufacturing company importing goods from France and the Uk.
> 
> Does this offer sound good and will it provide myself, partner and 6 month son a comfortable lifestyle???
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Phill


----------



## PARKY401

*Help!!!*

Hi All,

Just had an offer to work in Dubai but need help knowing if the package is a good offer!

they have offered,

32k (GBP) per year
12k (GBP) per year to accomodation
Bonus scheme
Company van
Private health Care
One flight for return to Uk or anywhere for holiday

I will be managing a manufacturing company importing goods from France and the Uk.

Does this offer sound good and will it provide myself, partner and 6 month son a comfortable lifestyle???

Thank you in advance

Phill


----------



## Ellen91

XDoodlebugger said:


> I think the offer was for 400,000 AED and she got confused with the currency.



No I was not confused... $400,000 USD is equivalent to 1,469,200 AED if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## wesmant

Ellen91 said:


> No I was not confused... $400,000 USD is equivalent to 1,469,200 AED if I'm not mistaken.


Yes, that's why i was wondering what sort of senior post that is? I know it's possiible, since I ever met an engineer whose getting 900k AED p.a., which simply means his boss (MD or CEO or other directors in the company) would fetch 1-2 or even 3M AED per year.


----------



## Ellen91

wesmant said:


> Yes, that's why i was wondering what sort of senior post that is? I know it's possiible, since I ever met an engineer whose getting 900k AED p.a., which simply means his boss (MD or CEO or other directors in the company) would fetch 1-2 or even 3M AED per year.


I can't really say precisely what he does for security reasons. His skill set is very rare and highly valued though if that helps to explain the reason he was offered such a package.


----------



## TallyHo

You will be perfectly fine on the package as you would be anywhere in the world with that income. It's up to you to decide how much to spend on housing and cars and everyday expenditures but one way or another you will live well. 

The only downside I can see is that it's based in Abu Dhabi. Not the most exciting place to live (it's no Dubai). 

By the way, if you are American then at that income level you will not be tax free. Only the first 92K is deductible and I don't think you can apply the 92K deductible to both you and your husband as your husband is the sole breadwinner. The rest of the income will be fully taxed at the usual tax rates. Once the deductible is applied you can't deduct other deductibles such as children or mortgage interest payments. I've met a few Americans who didn't bother applying for the foreign income deductible for this reason. 





Ellen91 said:


> I can't really say precisely what he does for security reasons. His skill set is very rare and highly valued though if that helps to explain the reason he was offered such a package.


----------



## TallyHo

Can you live on it? Yes.

Is it a good income by Dubai standards? It translates into 21,666 AED per month. Not particularly great, especially for a family of three. Doable but you'd have to be selective on where you live and what you do socially. 



PARKY401 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just had an offer to work in Dubai but need help knowing if the package is a good offer!
> 
> they have offered,
> 
> 32k (GBP) per year
> 12k (GBP) per year to accomodation
> Bonus scheme
> Company van
> Private health Care
> One flight for return to Uk or anywhere for holiday
> 
> I will be managing a manufacturing company importing goods from France and the Uk.
> 
> Does this offer sound good and will it provide myself, partner and 6 month son a comfortable lifestyle???
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Phill


----------



## PARKY401

TallyHo said:


> Can you live on it? Yes.
> 
> Is it a good income by Dubai standards? It translates into 21,666 AED per month. Not particularly great, especially for a family of three. Doable but you'd have to be selective on where you live and what you do socially.


Thanks for your help!

All I want is a better life for my family, aslong as we can live comfy and have chance to save some money I will be happy.

Does anyone else have any input?

Thanks Phill


----------



## Toon

PARKY401 said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> All I want is a better life for my family, aslong as we can live comfy and have chance to save some money I will be happy.
> 
> Does anyone else have any input?
> 
> Thanks Phill


I'd be more worried about getting a company van tbh....

I wonder, does it include a company van driver too?


----------



## PARKY401

Toon said:


> I'd be more worried about getting a company van tbh....
> 
> I wonder, does it include a company van driver too?


The company who have offered me the job already have a work property and a Van purchased ready for someone!
It is in the Architectural Ironmongery business

Why would you be worried about a company van??

Thanks Phill


----------



## crassinger

Hi all,

I am thinking about searching a job in uae, can anyone give me an idea of the salary I can expect (salary, car, flights, housing, school)
My coordinates:

10y experienced financial controller in an Austrian multinational
expat experience in eastern europe
master degree in finance / controlling
fluent in german, english 

Are there plenty of opportunities for financial controllers out there and which salary can I expect?


----------



## shivasknn

crassinger said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am thinking about searching a job in uae, can anyone give me an idea of the salary I can expect (salary, car, flights, housing, school)
> My coordinates:
> 
> 10y experienced financial controller in an Austrian multinational
> expat experience in eastern europe
> master degree in finance / controlling
> fluent in german, english
> 
> Are there plenty of opportunities for financial controllers out there and which salary can I expect?


Hi,

Many websites for jobs in dubai: Monstergulf & bayt just 2 of them. I would think that you have a great chance of landing a good job, as the financial sector is quite active in Dubai. In addition to your salary, you should expect a housing fee of around AED 210k to 250k, health insurance for the family plus car. Some companies offer relocation & some don't.

Hope it's helpful.


----------



## tamyca

tamyca said:


> Hello everyone!
> My husband just had an offer.If you guys could advice us if its worth a while because we dont wont to be taken for a ride.
> We are family of 3,the job is senior supervisor.Offer on the table is 20-22.000AED per month + benefits for my husband only.
> Your input would be much appreciated.


Also wanted to ask if anyone know what is the vaccine law,is it compulsory or not?


----------



## doubleclick17

*Enterprise Technology Application - Training Specialist Salary in Abu Dhabi*

Hi Guys,

New to the forum (n would be soon new to Abu Dhabi !)

I am in talks with a company based in Abu Dhabi related to remittance.

I am an Indian,25, Male and Single, working in Mumbai as a Sr. Enterprise Technical Trainer, at Level 3 (the next level would be that of a Manager), experience of close to 5 years in technology training.

My new role would involve more responsibilities to setup the training team.

I am yet to receive an offer from their side, but I would highly appreciate if someone could throw some light on what is the average salary based on the role, & experience.

I would like to be in a better position to negotiate, I am looking to support my parents back home and also I would be in for a good standard lifestyle while in Abu Dhabi (not to much into luxury or splurge)

Accommodation would be provided by the org. ; deducting around 1000 AED, they say its near to office so I might not have to spend much on transport.

I understand I would need around 3000 - 5000 K AED/month on food (eating out around 70% time, PLEASE CORRECT if I am wrong)

How much should I ask for, n how much could I save ? :confused2:

Would be very grateful for any related info. Cheers!!


----------



## regulators

Hi ya'll. I was offered a job as production coord at Emirates Airline. 

the salay is 105k US or 315k AED a year.

I will take the company housing. 

I have 3 kids and will recieve 11k US or 33k UAE a year per child.

a few more questions. will I be able to up grade my condo into a bigger unit? and if so is there a waitin list>?

Am I at the whim of the company with the condo? Im sure we will need a larger place soon enough. 


taxes I understand my salary is tax free up to 95k US, is the housing and child schooling taxable? 

thanks


----------



## wesmant

Ellen91 said:


> I can't really say precisely what he does for security reasons. His skill set is very rare and highly valued though if that helps to explain the reason he was offered such a package.


Alrite. Good luck and enjoy the good life in AD!


----------



## TallyHo

How old are the kids?

School fees at one of the better American schools in Dubai:
Dubai American Academy :: Fee Payments | Dubai American Academy (DAA)

Legally housing and school fees have to be reported as part of your income but there's a complicated formula that will allow you to deduct part of it.




regulators said:


> Hi ya'll. I was offered a job as production coord at Emirates Airline.
> 
> the salay is 105k US or 315k AED a year.
> 
> I will take the company housing.
> 
> I have 3 kids and will recieve 11k US or 33k UAE a year per child.
> 
> a few more questions. will I be able to up grade my condo into a bigger unit? and if so is there a waitin list>?
> 
> Am I at the whim of the company with the condo? Im sure we will need a larger place soon enough.
> 
> 
> taxes I understand my salary is tax free up to 95k US, is the housing and child schooling taxable?
> 
> thanks


----------



## gtdubai

seems like Salaries are on the up in Dubai and Abu Dhabi this year. Its good to see. Theres still al lot of companies saying they will pay more than they actually do once hired though


----------



## regulators

The kids are 4 - 7 - 9
at the end of the year do I get a W - 2 or some kind of paper work for my taxes? The funny thing about this offer, I took the offer but didnt sign a contract and was told that my first day would be June 1st "but" they would tell me when to resign my current position in the states. 

Also I was told there would be an Arab hired along side me, same job title but I report to him. Is that a law where as you have to hire a local to the same position as an expat?


----------



## regulators

im also taking the company housing, a condo. If I want to up grade to a bigger place is there a waiting list.? how does this work. ??


----------



## basc

regulators said:


> im also taking the company housing, a condo. If I want to up grade to a bigger place is there a waiting list.? how does this work. ??


Ask your recruitment co-ordinator for the rules about company accommodation, and what happens if you get an apartment you don't like.

When you accept a job offer, they have to do all the paperwork to get clearance - medical, security etc. It might take a few months, that is why they tell you not to resign until you get formal notification.


----------



## jay_jay

*** As the title says, I am not in UAE still.. living in Canada only.

Hello,

I am a Canadian IT professional (of Indian background) in my late 30s. Planning to move to UAE to live close to my family back there. I have more than 16 years of experience in IT (14 years experience in US / Canadian Fortune 500 companies + 2 years in Saudi). Currently employed in a 100K job in Canada as a Project Manager. I have a Masters Degree in Computers from India.

1. What is the range of salary I could expect if I am offered a PM job in the Database infrastructure / Oracle ERP / Datawarehousing area. Well, what if offered a PM position in some corporate system, a PM is a PM no matter what project.. What benefits I could expect at an average.

2. My wife is into accounting (Junior Accountant) and employed here in Canada, based on my investigations I see that she could secure a job in the same line.

Its the family / family / family reason that I am considering a move.... I live generally a modest lifestyle with eating out once a week with some Gym membership and some movies with family / or on DVD that is all, no big fan of fancy cars or fancy leisures.....While I am very eager to pursue my career there, I am some what skeptical too due to a well established life in Canada.


----------



## doubleclick17

*Help ! Enterprise Technology Application - Training Specialist Salary in Abu Dhabi*



doubleclick17 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New to the forum (n would be soon new to Abu Dhabi !)
> 
> I am in talks with a company based in Abu Dhabi related to remittance.
> 
> I am an Indian,25, Male and Single, working in Mumbai as a Sr. Enterprise Technical Trainer, at Level 3 (the next level would be that of a Manager), experience of close to 5 years in technology training.
> 
> My new role would involve more responsibilities to setup the training team.
> 
> I am yet to receive an offer from their side, but I would highly appreciate if someone could throw some light on what is the average salary based on the role, & experience.
> 
> I would like to be in a better position to negotiate, I am looking to support my parents back home and also I would be in for a good standard lifestyle while in Abu Dhabi (not to much into luxury or splurge)
> 
> Accommodation would be provided by the org. ; deducting around 1000 AED, they say its near to office so I might not have to spend much on transport.
> 
> I understand I would need around 3000 - 5000 K AED/month on food (eating out around 70% time, PLEASE CORRECT if I am wrong)
> 
> How much should I ask for, n how much could I save ? :confused2:
> 
> Would be very grateful for any related info. Cheers!!


Hi,

Any thoughts on the above. :confused2:


----------



## transformer

Hey guys,

I have recently accepted an offer in Dubai as a Geophysicist and will be flying in this coming July!
I am turning 24 years old this October, with only 1 year working experience in oil and gas.
My deal is:

Basic salary: 190K AED 
Housing allowance: 75K AED ( paid directly to the landlord, i will not get the remainder)
annual leave: 30 days
Medical insurance: Yes
Flight: Return ticket x2 per year (Business class)
working hour: 40hours/week

I am single with no debts/mortgage. Is this a good/underpaid offer for someone with 1 year experience? Can I save some money, at the same time enjoy my life in Dubai? 

I know in Dubai we can go extreme when it comes to the term "enjoy". But I am not really into night scene, probably one or two night out a month would be the maximum.

I love to go to beach for Sun tanning, work out in gym, do some shopping, as well as spending my afternoon over a coffee at a descent cafe (weekends). I most probably will need to eat out most of the time. Can anyone advise how much would it cost for per meal, in a proper Restaurant (mid range)?

I am so excited to move to Dubai for a different life, as well as to gain some exposure.. Can't wait :eyebrows:


----------



## sophiesarah

Okay, well I am now at the interview stage... which I guess means my expectation of salary has been agreed to. So, now I am after any interview tips/etiquette for the UAE. I have applied for a senior nursing management position. 
I have applied through a UK agency, however I am based in Australia. 
Is it likely to be the one interview, or a series of interviews? Do I need to confirm the salary/package at interview, or wait for a formal offer later?
I'd welcome any advice or tips.
Thank you.


----------



## Ghayoor

Thanks you all!!!! 
I have got the awesome info i have also offer from Malaysia but i am not moving towards because they are paying as high as 100% more in Pakistan. What you supposed should i march ahead?


----------



## fcjb1970

jay_jay said:


> *** As the title says, I am not in UAE still.. living in Canada only.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am a Canadian IT professional (of Indian background) in my late 30s. Planning to move to UAE to live close to my family back there. I have more than 16 years of experience in IT (14 years experience in US / Canadian Fortune 500 companies + 2 years in Saudi). Currently employed in a 100K job in Canada as a Project Manager. I have a Masters Degree in Computers from India.
> 
> 1. What is the range of salary I could expect if I am offered a PM job in the Database infrastructure / Oracle ERP / Datawarehousing area. Well, what if offered a PM position in some corporate system, a PM is a PM no matter what project.. What benefits I could expect at an average.


The range is quite wide in what people would offer for those types of positions. From the low AED 30K/month up to 50K. It really depends on the company, what industry, where a company is headquartered, the makeup of the company. My experience is that the senior level jobs are tough to find because companies don't see the value in hiring senior level people when they can get low-mid level people really cheap. Also in many companies here projects are not managed in the same way that I think you are accustomed to and so the idea of a technical PM seems to me less understood. Sorry that is not that encouraging, but that is what I have seen.


----------



## jay_jay

Thanks for the reply. I am able to understand the working style would be different, All this long, I had been more of a hands on person than just project managing PM. I will give a shot some time later.





fcjb1970 said:


> The range is quite wide in what people would offer for those types of positions. From the low AED 30K/month up to 50K. It really depends on the company, what industry, where a company is headquartered, the makeup of the company. My experience is that the senior level jobs are tough to find because companies don't see the value in hiring senior level people when they can get low-mid level people really cheap. Also in many companies here projects are not managed in the same way that I think you are accustomed to and so the idea of a technical PM seems to me less understood. Sorry that is not that encouraging, but that is what I have seen.


----------



## blighty

Hi, I really need some advice on an offer of employment I have for dubai. I'm from the UK and an IT Professional (Snr Programmer/Consultant). I've been offered USD$140000 per annum (approx AED 515000) but no extra housing/schooling allowance. They will put me up in a serviced apartment for first month. I have a wife and 2 kids so would need to put my kids in an english school. My wife would also hopefully find a job in dubai . I have a mortgage in the uk but would rent it out once we all move to dubai. Would we be able to live on this offer comfortably? I need to let them know next few days, so any advice would be great.


----------



## transformer

transformer said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have recently accepted an offer in Dubai as a Geophysicist and will be flying in this coming July!
> I am turning 24 years old this October, with only 1 year working experience in oil and gas.
> My deal is:
> 
> Basic salary: 190K AED
> Housing allowance: 75K AED ( paid directly to the landlord, i will not get the remainder)
> annual leave: 30 days
> Medical insurance: Yes
> Flight: Return ticket x2 per year (Business class)
> working hour: 40hours/week
> 
> I am single with no debts/mortgage. Is this a good/underpaid offer for someone with 1 year experience? Can I save some money, at the same time enjoy my life in Dubai?
> 
> I know in Dubai we can go extreme when it comes to the term "enjoy". But I am not really into night scene, probably one or two night out a month would be the maximum.
> 
> I love to go to beach for Sun tanning, work out in gym, do some shopping, as well as spending my afternoon over a coffee at a descent cafe (weekends). I most probably will need to eat out most of the time. Can anyone advise how much would it cost for per meal, in a proper Restaurant (mid range)?
> 
> I am so excited to move to Dubai for a different life, as well as to gain some exposure.. Can't wait :eyebrows:


May I have your opinions on above?


I would only love to have one or 2 night out a month, having dinner most of the night (100 AED per dinner, is it sufficient for a mid range restaurant?), having coffee on weekends noon, do some diving, gym, sun tanning at the beach as well as some shopping, not into expensive brunch.

Also, I would like to have a 1 bedroom apartment at Marina area with a budget of 6500/month. Would it be sufficient and any recommendation? I am thinking Bontanica and the Torch at the moment.

I have done a budget list per year , kindly advise if I miss any neccesity.

Housing:80k
night out +entertainment: 12k
meals: 50k
utilities + internet+ cable TV: 12k
groccery: 12k
shopping: 15k
fuel: 4k
Other (unknown): 8k
Car: 24k
Total: 212k 
Saving: about 60k 

I have budgeted a bit more than my expectation just to secure my minimum saving. It seems pretty decent for me. I appreciate any advise on tuning my expenses as well as additional expenses that I missed out. Thank you!


----------



## fcjb1970

transformer said:


> May I have your opinions on above?
> 
> 
> I would only love to have one or 2 night out a month, having dinner most of the night (100 AED per dinner, is it sufficient for a mid range restaurant?), having coffee on weekends noon, do some diving, gym, sun tanning at the beach as well as some shopping, not into expensive brunch.
> 
> Also, I would like to have a 1 bedroom apartment at Marina area with a budget of 6500/month. Would it be sufficient and any recommendation? I am thinking Bontanica and the Torch at the moment.
> 
> I have done a budget list per year , kindly advise if I miss any neccesity.
> 
> Housing:80k
> night out +entertainment: 12k
> meals: 50k
> utilities + internet+ cable TV: 12k
> groccery: 12k
> shopping: 15k
> fuel: 4k
> Other (unknown): 8k
> Car: 24k
> Total: 212k
> Saving: about 60k
> 
> I have budgeted a bit more than my expectation just to secure my minimum saving. It seems pretty decent for me. I appreciate any advise on tuning my expenses as well as additional expenses that I missed out. Thank you!



Depends on what you plan with the night out. Figure a drink at 30 dhs and getting into a club at 100 dhs. So hitting a couple clubs and getting pissed (as you say), and you can drop half the 1000 in a night. Plus a nice brunch if you take a date will be 300-500. So that may be sucking into the unknown budget, all depends on you.

For that amount in a car you are looking at leasing a low end vehicle, something like a yaris. If you do not plan on driving long trips that is fine. I think you a giving some wiggle room in your combined grocery and meals budget so that can help other places.

My normal opinion is this is not a place to start a career, but as a geophysicist with a chance to get some oil and gas experience in the middle east fresh out of school I think it is a good opportunity, especially if it is with a big company in the industry. Saving money those first few years out of school is always a really tough thing, seems to me a good career move even if very little goes in the bank.

Good Luck


----------



## transformer

QUOTE=fcjb1970;771713]Depends on what you plan with the night out. Figure a drink at 30 dhs and getting into a club at 100 dhs. So hitting a couple clubs and getting pissed (as you say), and you can drop half the 1000 in a night. Plus a nice brunch if you take a date will be 300-500. So that may be sucking into the unknown budget, all depends on you.

For that amount in a car you are looking at leasing a low end vehicle, something like a yaris. If you do not plan on driving long trips that is fine. I think you a giving some wiggle room in your combined grocery and meals budget so that can help other places.

My normal opinion is this is not a place to start a career, but as a geophysicist with a chance to get some oil and gas experience in the middle east fresh out of school I think it is a good opportunity, especially if it is with a big company in the industry. Saving money those first few years out of school is always a really tough thing, seems to me a good career move even if very little goes in the bank.

Good Luck[/QUOTE]

Thank you for your prompt reply.
I din notice the cover charge of a club. But not a big issue. 
Seems like I have covered the essential expenses and the additional might depend on my desire instead of needs. Sounds good.

I don't plan to lease a car as I know I am going to stay in Dubai for next few years, so I am planning to buy a car, probably a used car. So a 5 year installment with 24k per year would give me a budget of about 100k. Guess I should be able to get a better car than Yaris, probably a VW golf.

My main concern was Dubai is not a right place for a fresh out, I appreciate your opinions on it and I feel more relieved now. Staying in UK will not allow me to have the lifestyle that I will be having in Dubai. Saving wise, I will take it easy!:eyebrows:


----------



## doubleclick17

*IT Application - Training Specialist Salary in Abu Dhabi*



doubleclick17 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New to the forum (n would be soon new to Abu Dhabi !)
> 
> I am in talks with a company based in Abu Dhabi related to remittance.
> 
> I am an Indian,25, Male and Single, working in Mumbai as a Sr. Enterprise Technical Trainer, at Level 3 (the next level would be that of a Manager), experience of close to 5 years in technology training.
> 
> My new role would involve more responsibilities to setup the training team.
> 
> I am yet to receive an offer from their side, but I would highly appreciate if someone could throw some light on what is the average salary based on the role, & experience.
> 
> I would like to be in a better position to negotiate, I am looking to support my parents back home and also I would be in for a good standard lifestyle while in Abu Dhabi (not to much into luxury or splurge)
> 
> Accommodation would be provided by the org. ; deducting around 1000 AED, they say its near to office so I might not have to spend much on transport.
> 
> I understand I would need around 3000 - 5000 K AED/month on food (eating out around 70% time, PLEASE CORRECT if I am wrong)
> 
> How much should I ask for, n how much could I save ? :confused2:
> 
> Would be very grateful for any related info. Cheers!!


Hi All, :wave:

Would really appreciate any thoughts. :clap2:

I am drawing close to the stage when I discuss the commercials (early next week) ray:

Thanks,


----------



## Veronica5

Ellen, did you get my private message? New to site so not sure I did it correctly.


----------



## neoknight_2k

*EXPAT GURUS-Job Offer from US to Dubai--Need your expert opnions*

Hello gurus

I got a job offer from my company to move to Dubai with the following package, i would greatly appreciate your perspective on it

we are a family of 3 (me, wifey and a 3yr old)

Monthly Salary - 6800$ per month

Accommodation - Paid by the company(cap is 150,000 AED per year)

Schooling - Paid by the company ( 15000$ per year)

Utilities - Paid by the company

Vacation travel allowance Paid by the company - for a round trip for the whole family

Medical insurance covered for the family

NO VEHICLE ALLOWANCE.

I believe my salary will be covered in the Foreign income tax credit so i don't have to pay any tax to Uncle Sam

Would i able to save?

I would really appreciate your help on this. 

Is Dubai a good place for a US citizen?


----------



## neoknight_2k

Hello gurus

I got a job offer from my company to move to Dubai with the following package, i would greatly appreciate your perspective on it

we are a family of 3 (me, wifey and a 3yr old)

Monthly Salary - 6800$ per month

Accommodation - Paid by the company(cap is 150,000 AED per year)

Schooling - Paid by the company ( 15000$ per year)

Utilities - Paid by the company

Vacation travel allowance Paid by the company - for a round trip for the whole family

Medical insurance covered for the family

NO VEHICLE ALLOWANCE.

I believe my salary will be covered in the Foreign income tax credit so i don't have to pay any tax to Uncle Sam

Would i able to save?

I would really appreciate your help on this. 

Is Dubai a good place for a US citizen?


----------



## Leeo

Hi neoknight_2k. It depends on your lifestyle and habits. I know people being on over $16k and saving nothing and others having $5k and saving money. Your accomodation alowance is very good and will cover 2bhk in Downtown Dubai with Burj Khalifa view or decent Villa in Arabian Ranches or nice 3bhk in the Palm Jumeirah. You don't have to worry about getting good school for your kid as 55k AED is more than enough at least for good couple of years  Your salary will be 25k AED. From this you need to buy food, petrol, telephone bills, pay your car hire/loan, and some buzz of course. Check this calculator for your spendings. It works out well enough but I would allow more for food  I'll post a link in next post as it says that I'm not an active member and have to have 4 posts before can add links.


----------



## Leeo

Still doesn't let me to do it so i'll do it differently. I shorted this link:

www[dot]goo[dot]gl/ygouP

Replace [dot] with .

:clap2:


----------



## neoknight_2k

Thanks for your reply Leo, Actually my telephone bill is also paid by the company, all i have to essentially pay is for Food, Car, misc expenses. i would like to save more than what i did in US, if not then there is no point in me accepting this offer.

Still couldn't see your link


----------



## Leeo

Cost of living in Dubai 2011 – Calculator


----------



## Guest

Best of luck with your offer, I wish you the best. Do you mind sharing the site you used to find your job?


----------



## fcjb1970

neoknight_2k said:


> Hello gurus
> 
> I got a job offer from my company to move to Dubai with the following package, i would greatly appreciate your perspective on it
> 
> we are a family of 3 (me, wifey and a 3yr old)
> 
> Monthly Salary - 6800$ per month
> 
> Accommodation - Paid by the company(cap is 150,000 AED per year)
> 
> Schooling - Paid by the company ( 15000$ per year)
> 
> Utilities - Paid by the company
> 
> Vacation travel allowance Paid by the company - for a round trip for the whole family
> 
> Medical insurance covered for the family
> 
> NO VEHICLE ALLOWANCE.
> 
> I believe my salary will be covered in the Foreign income tax credit so i don't have to pay any tax to Uncle Sam
> 
> Would i able to save?
> 
> I would really appreciate your help on this.
> 
> Is Dubai a good place for a US citizen?


It really depends on what you do and what you earn in the states. The living package is good enough. You can lease something like a Civic for 2600 so 3K with fuel. You may want to look into the schooling aspect, to understand that completely. If you earn in the 82K range in the US than I would say it is a good package, if you are earning more than the benefit for uprooting you family to me is questionable.

Personally I don't think you should consider what you save in taxes as part of your wage, 82K is 82K, don't look at it like it is the same as making 95K+ in the US, there are things you will not get while here. No money paid into your social security, or any kind of 401K. The cost of living is going to be comparable to NY, SF. Going out is expensive, but groceries (if you stick to local stuff as much as possible) are pretty reasonable. Booze is expensive, if you drink that could be a concern.

I think Americans tend to have a bit of a tougher time them some others, we are a bit more spoiled . But if you come here with a good attitude, realize things will not run as smooth and have plenty of patience it is fine. The summers are brutal hot (already getting to the mid 90s) but winters are great. I miss the mountains quite a bit (from CO), but have enjoyed the new experience of living on a coast. I think one of the best aspects is it puts you in a location to travel to places that are really tough to get to from the home, but here are closer than flying coast to coast


----------



## TallyHo

The overall value of your package is about $135,000 USD, including flights home but not the health insurance, let's leave that aside. So, yes, quite good. The question is how that compares to what you make in the US?

Remember, the housing allowance and school fees are money down the drain. Once spent, its gone and you don't get anything back from it as the rent is not the same as paying off a mortgage, and school fees are simply a substitute for free education at the local school at home. 

If your post tax disposable income in the US is say, $90,000, you're probably not better off coming to Dubai. If the disposable income is the same as your base salary offer, you're still not better off due to the lack of 401k or social security contributions. 

When doing your calculations on the pros and cons, consider this approach:

1. How much money do you currently save from your annual salary.

+ 

2. The amount of your mortgage principal you pay off annually.

+ 

3. The annual contribution to your social security, 401k and any other pension schemes, from both you and your employer. 

=

Total current savings annually. 

Compare that to your potential Dubai savings. Out of the base salary of approximately 25,000 a month, I'd budget 4,000 a month for groceries and household supplies, 5,000 a month to operate two midlevel cars (assuming lease or car payments), and another 3,000 a month for dining out, entertainment and misc. That's 12,000 monthly out the window, leaving you with 13,000 monthly for savings, or a potential savings of $42,500 per year. But out of this you will have to subtract money for clothes, furniture, household goods, electronics and vacations, which is all up to you to decide.

By the way, you will have to report a portion of your housing allowance and school fees as part of your income for tax purposes. There's a complicated formula to use that allows you to deduct part of the allowances but the rest is technically part of your income. 



neoknight_2k said:


> Hello gurus
> 
> I got a job offer from my company to move to Dubai with the following package, i would greatly appreciate your perspective on it
> 
> we are a family of 3 (me, wifey and a 3yr old)
> 
> Monthly Salary - 6800$ per month
> 
> Accommodation - Paid by the company(cap is 150,000 AED per year)
> 
> Schooling - Paid by the company ( 15000$ per year)
> 
> Utilities - Paid by the company
> 
> Vacation travel allowance Paid by the company - for a round trip for the whole family
> 
> Medical insurance covered for the family
> 
> NO VEHICLE ALLOWANCE.
> 
> I believe my salary will be covered in the Foreign income tax credit so i don't have to pay any tax to Uncle Sam
> 
> Would i able to save?
> 
> I would really appreciate your help on this.
> 
> Is Dubai a good place for a US citizen?


----------



## TallyHo

I'd also add that there are myriad ways of calculating the financial pros and cons of moving to Dubai as there are so many factors to be calculated. If you have a property with a mortgage can you rent at a rate that will cover the payments? If so that's a financial plus. Do you own cars that can be sold and the residue used to buy cars here in cash? If so then your transportation expenses will be solely petrol, insurance and servicing/repairs.


----------



## neoknight_2k

fcjb1970 said:


> It really depends on what you do and what you earn in the states. The living package is good enough. You can lease something like a Civic for 2600 so 3K with fuel. You may want to look into the schooling aspect, to understand that completely. If you earn in the 82K range in the US than I would say it is a good package, if you are earning more than the benefit for uprooting you family to me is questionable.
> 
> Personally I don't think you should consider what you save in taxes as part of your wage, 82K is 82K, don't look at it like it is the same as making 95K+ in the US, there are things you will not get while here. No money paid into your social security, or any kind of 401K. The cost of living is going to be comparable to NY, SF. Going out is expensive, but groceries (if you stick to local stuff as much as possible) are pretty reasonable. Booze is expensive, if you drink that could be a concern.
> 
> I think Americans tend to have a bit of a tougher time them some others, we are a bit more spoiled . But if you come here with a good attitude, realize things will not run as smooth and have plenty of patience it is fine. The summers are brutal hot (already getting to the mid 90s) but winters are great. I miss the mountains quite a bit (from CO), but have enjoyed the new experience of living on a coast. I think one of the best aspects is it puts you in a location to travel to places that are really tough to get to from the home, but here are closer than flying coast to coast


Thanks for your perspective fcjb. I currently earn 95k in US. I am a Master's in Petroleum engineering. And the company wants me to take care of product development for Middle east and asia from dubai , so they are wondering if i can take it.

WE ARE ALWAYS SPOILED


----------



## neoknight_2k

TallyHo said:


> The overall value of your package is about $135,000 USD, including flights home but not the health insurance, let's leave that aside. So, yes, quite good. The question is how that compares to what you make in the US?
> 
> Remember, the housing allowance and school fees are money down the drain. Once spent, its gone and you don't get anything back from it as the rent is not the same as paying off a mortgage, and school fees are simply a substitute for free education at the local school at home.
> 
> If your post tax disposable income in the US is say, $90,000, you're probably not better off coming to Dubai. If the disposable income is the same as your base salary offer, you're still not better off due to the lack of 401k or social security contributions.
> 
> When doing your calculations on the pros and cons, consider this approach:
> 
> 1. How much money do you currently save from your annual salary.
> 
> +
> 
> 2. The amount of your mortgage principal you pay off annually.
> 
> +
> 
> 3. The annual contribution to your social security, 401k and any other pension schemes, from both you and your employer.
> 
> =
> 
> Total current savings annually.
> 
> Compare that to your potential Dubai savings. Out of the base salary of approximately 25,000 a month, I'd budget 4,000 a month for groceries and household supplies, 5,000 a month to operate two midlevel cars (assuming lease or car payments), and another 3,000 a month for dining out, entertainment and misc. That's 12,000 monthly out the window, leaving you with 13,000 monthly for savings, or a potential savings of $42,500 per year. But out of this you will have to subtract money for clothes, furniture, household goods, electronics and vacations, which is all up to you to decide.
> 
> By the way, you will have to report a portion of your housing allowance and school fees as part of your income for tax purposes. There's a complicated formula to use that allows you to deduct part of the allowances but the rest is technically part of your income.


Thanks Tally, i did go through the earlier question and responses on this forum and i totally agree with your point.

Currently i earn around 95K and the company said that to offset the 401K they will be matching it in the pension fund plan.


----------



## fcjb1970

neoknight_2k said:


> Thanks for your perspective fcjb. I currently earn 95k in US. I am a Master's in Petroleum engineering. And the company wants me to take care of product development for Middle east and asia from dubai , so they are wondering if i can take it.
> 
> WE ARE ALWAYS SPOILED


My general belief moving here is that one should make the same salary they are already earning and then get housing on top of that.


----------



## Jynxgirl

And I wouldnt come over for less then a 1/3 mark up from what I was making in the usa, and getting housing and transportation paid for here.


----------



## doubleclick17

doubleclick17 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New to the forum (n would be soon new to Abu Dhabi !)
> 
> I am in talks with a company based in Abu Dhabi related to remittance.
> 
> I am an Indian,25, Male and Single, working in Mumbai as a Sr. Enterprise Technical Trainer, at Level 3 (the next level would be that of a Manager), experience of close to 5 years in technology training.
> 
> My new role would involve more responsibilities to setup the training team.
> 
> I am yet to receive an offer from their side, but I would highly appreciate if someone could throw some light on what is the average salary based on the role, & experience.
> 
> I would like to be in a better position to negotiate, I am looking to support my parents back home and also I would be in for a good standard lifestyle while in Abu Dhabi (not to much into luxury or splurge)
> 
> Accommodation would be provided by the org. ; deducting around 1000 AED, they say its near to office so I might not have to spend much on transport.
> 
> I understand I would need around 3000 - 5000 K AED/month on food (eating out around 70% time, PLEASE CORRECT if I am wrong)
> 
> How much should I ask for, n how much could I save ? :confused2:
> 
> Would be very grateful for any related info. Cheers!!


Hi All,

Initial offer made by the employer is 5500 AED minus 500 AED (accommodation) 

I am already making around 3000 AED in India, living a decent life. I have been going through all the post, n realize this is probably very low. I was calculating expense to save some money :-|

Please suggest, any valuable inputs


----------



## malcolm44

i'm thinking of moving to dubai and i know the relocation packages have changed in the last few years quite a bit.
Can anyone tell me what the norm you should expect would be ?
I have no experience negotiating with companies on relocation packages as i have not moved abroad to work before.
thanks,
malcolm
brighton
uk


----------



## blue_moon

doubleclick17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Initial offer made by the employer is 5500 AED minus 500 AED (accommodation)
> 
> I am already making around 3000 AED in India, living a decent life. I have been going through all the post, n realize this is probably very low. I was calculating expense to save some money :-|
> 
> Please suggest, any valuable inputs


We do not know your current life and expectations. For a westerner the salaries start at 20,000AED a month and end at unlimited amounts. Many people in services are payed 2,000AED a month and they usually come from Asian countries, and appear to be happy with their jobs and their lives. 

If you call decent life a 100m2 apartment with beach access and a only a one normal car you will not get that for 5500AED. People who usually go this forum, in my humble opinion, consider 100m2 flat with swimming pool, gym and a car an absolute minimum for decent life.

From what I hear even being payed 30,000AED a month is frustrating in Dubai because so many earn so much more and look down at you that you feel like life is not fair to you. I feel bad when people who are in their 20's get a job that allows them to have 4 cars a 300m2 villa, but I can't do nothing about it.

In my view you must speak to someone from your country who already works here in Dubai in a similar job that you would get, so he could tell you more about the offer and life in Dubai and also understand your current situation better. Even you earn 50,000 there is always somebody who says that it's not enough.


----------



## TallyHo

Looks like you're set. I like your company!

One point you may want to consider: is your housing allowance an use it or lose it benefit? In other words are you allowed to rent a cheaper property and pocket the difference? If so you may want to look at renting a roomy 2-bedroom apartment in the Marina or Greens for 100K at least for your first year and save the difference. Another point to consider is who is responsible for paying the DEWA (utilities) bill? DEWA, especially in villas, can be shockingly expensive during the hotter months due to air conditioning use. June, July, August and September bills of as much as 5,000 AED/month are not unheard of for those in villas. Apartments have much lower DEWA expenses. Try to negotiate with the company that the DEWA will be reimbursable by them. 

As such your package will allow you to save a fair amount of money if you're careful and practical. It's very easy to spend, _spend and spend _ in Dubai and your first few months will be insanely expensive just to set up housekeeping. But if you keep a firm grip on things you'll be fine. 



neoknight_2k said:


> Thanks Tally, i did go through the earlier question and responses on this forum and i totally agree with your point.
> 
> Currently i earn around 95K and the company said that to offset the 401K they will be matching it in the pension fund plan.


----------



## doubleclick17

blue_moon said:


> We do not know your current life and expectations. For a westerner the salaries start at 20,000AED a month and end at unlimited amounts. Many people in services are payed 2,000AED a month and they usually come from Asian countries, and appear to be happy with their jobs and their lives.
> 
> If you call decent life a 100m2 apartment with beach access and a only a one normal car you will not get that for 5500AED. People who usually go this forum, in my humble opinion, consider 100m2 flat with swimming pool, gym and a car an absolute minimum for decent life.
> 
> From what I hear even being payed 30,000AED a month is frustrating in Dubai because so many earn so much more and look down at you that you feel like life is not fair to you. I feel bad when people who are in their 20's get a job that allows them to have 4 cars a 300m2 villa, but I can't do nothing about it.
> 
> In my view you must speak to someone from your country who already works here in Dubai in a similar job that you would get, so he could tell you more about the offer and life in Dubai and also understand your current situation better. Even you earn 50,000 there is always somebody who says that it's not enough.


Thank u so much for ur honest views! I do understand dat standards of "good life" r a lot different in dis part of the world !
I own n live in a 2bedroom apartment in here, no pool,no car needed. 70%of da time I eat out.

In Abu, im fine wid sharing da company accomd,n using public transport. Im wondering how much will I end up spending on food, my primary concern. Again no grand hotels for me, just da local cuisine satisfies my palette (i luv arabic,lebanese n mughali food here in india) with generous portions though.

How much wud dat cost? Around 1500-2000 dirhams?


----------



## blue_moon

doubleclick17 said:


> In Abu, im fine wid sharing da company accomd,n using public transport. Im wondering how much will I end up spending on food, my primary concern. Again no grand hotels for me, just da local cuisine satisfies my palette (i luv arabic,lebanese n mughali food here in india) with generous portions though.How much wud dat cost? Around 1500-2000 dirhams?


I do not know. In my view you could spend much less, because some people who live in company accommodation and work in shops earn around 2000AED per month and look well fed. So I can't say, but I think you could end up saving 3000AED per month. But you must ask someone who actually lives there in that particular company accommodation and does a similar job that you --- how much they spend and where they eat and so on. Of course your accommodation will not be a 2 bedroom, but probably shared rooms and I would expect people cooking their own dishes to safe funds. Do you have any chance of contacting someone who works in similar job than you would get? Maybe try to see if there were any posts in this forum form members from your country, and try to get in touch with them.


----------



## doubleclick17

blue_moon said:


> I do not know. In my view you could spend much less, because some people who live in company accommodation and work in shops earn around 2000AED per month and look well fed. So I can't say, but I think you could end up saving 3000AED per month. But you must ask someone who actually lives there in that particular company accommodation and does a similar job that you --- how much they spend and where they eat and so on. Of course your accommodation will not be a 2 bedroom, but probably shared rooms and I would expect people cooking their own dishes to safe funds. Do you have any chance of contacting someone who works in similar job than you would get? Maybe try to see if there were any posts in this forum form members from your country, and try to get in touch with them.


Hmmm, great point, I guess ur correct when u say ,der r ppl who make more than u, n u make more than some ppl ! I cant imagine myself living on 2000 aed/month 
Im definitely loking to save around 3000 or more. N il take ur advise of connecting with ppl from country in the forum, appreciate that.

Just one question, do u think 5500aed is worth for a technology trainer with 5yrs of exp in indian multi national firms? Im gona start negotiation with the hr, is 7000-8000 a safe achievable bet? The firm in Abu Dhabi is a leading currency x firm...

Once again thanks bluemoon for showing some moon"light" on my doubts!


----------



## NotSure

Useful thread.. thanks everyone


----------



## blue_moon

doubleclick17 said:


> Just one question, do u think 5500aed is worth for a technology trainer with 5yrs of exp in indian multi national firms? Im gona start negotiation with the hr, is 7000-8000 a safe achievable bet? The firm in Abu Dhabi is a leading currency x firm... Once again thanks bluemoon for showing some moon"light" on my doubts!


I think if you actually have a good education and you work in IT then 5000AED seems a bit on the low side. I would expect that kind of money to be paid to people who work in hotels or shops who do not have good education or skills. 

I have seen this post: link


I think if you know programming, have university deree etc, 5000AED sounds a bit as a rip off, because I heard people in hotels and shows can make 2000AED to 5000AED. Ask your self the question if you earn in India about the same as people in shops, restaurants, or hotels.


----------



## neoknight_2k

TallyHo said:


> Looks like you're set. I like your company!
> 
> One point you may want to consider: is your housing allowance an use it or lose it benefit? In other words are you allowed to rent a cheaper property and pocket the difference? If so you may want to look at renting a roomy 2-bedroom apartment in the Marina or Greens for 100K at least for your first year and save the difference. Another point to consider is who is responsible for paying the DEWA (utilities) bill? DEWA, especially in villas, can be shockingly expensive during the hotter months due to air conditioning use. June, July, August and September bills of as much as 5,000 AED/month are not unheard of for those in villas. Apartments have much lower DEWA expenses. Try to negotiate with the company that the DEWA will be reimbursable by them.
> 
> As such your package will allow you to save a fair amount of money if you're careful and practical. It's very easy to spend, _spend and spend _ in Dubai and your first few months will be insanely expensive just to set up housekeeping. But if you keep a firm grip on things you'll be fine.


Thanks Tally, the housing allowance is use it or lose it. The company is taking care of utilities.

They are also providing a furniture allowance to set up the house.

The only downside the salary is lower than what i earn right now here. I wanted to confirm one more thing from you regarding taxes

I don't need to pay any taxes right, since i will be claiming it through FOREIGN INCOME TAX CREDIT


----------



## neoknight_2k

Jynxgirl said:


> And I wouldnt come over for less then a 1/3 mark up from what I was making in the usa, and getting housing and transportation paid for here.


1/3rd mark up is way high, as i am moving within the company. I see your point though.

YAY LONGHORNS


----------



## TallyHo

Your base salary is less than the maximum allowed by the foreign income tax credit.

The issue is that you are also being granted a separate housing allowance and school fees. I believe you're required to report both as part of your income but you are also allowed to deduct much of housing allowance/school fees depending on the circumstances. 

Overseas Tax Return This Year? Remember the Foreign Housing Allowance!

If the villa is being rented in the company's name then you could probably manage to get away without reporting the housing allowance. If the company was handing you a cheque to use for housing thus the lease would be in your name, the money would be considered part of your income. 

It's a question for a proper tax expert. I'm not American and know all this solely from my American coworkers.






neoknight_2k said:


> Thanks Tally, the housing allowance is use it or lose it. The company is taking care of utilities.
> 
> They are also providing a furniture allowance to set up the house.
> 
> The only downside the salary is lower than what i earn right now here. I wanted to confirm one more thing from you regarding taxes
> 
> I don't need to pay any taxes right, since i will be claiming it through FOREIGN INCOME TAX CREDIT


----------



## dubaidreams

Hi there,
My name is Ralf from Camberley in Surrey received an offer of 520K(43K PCM) all inclusive for my family with 2 young kids

I earn 70K in the UK, My thought process says that 
1. 100K on rent for a 2 bed apartment including utilities of 1K
2. 100K for education for my 2 kids
3. 60K for food,ha! Mostly eating home made food
4. 20K for anything else

This saves me 270K savings which is roughly £3500 per month which I could not dream of saving even on my 70K£ salary in the UK

Any thoughts
Pls. Can you give me ur phone number I would need 10 minutes of your time only

Cheerios


----------



## dubaidreams

Hi there,
My name is Ralf from Camberley in Surrey received an offer of 520K(43K PCM) all inclusive for my family with 2 young kids

I earn 70K in the UK, My thought process says that 
1. 100K on rent for a 2 bed apartment including utilities of 1K
2. 100K for education for my 2 kids
3. 60K for food,ha! Mostly eating home made food
4. 20K for anything else

This saves me 270K savings which is roughly £3500 per month which I could not dream of saving even on my 70K£ salary in the UK

Any thoughts
Pls. Can you give me ur phone number I would need 10 minutes of your time only

Cheerios


----------



## frenchindubai

If it does not include your housing allowance, you will probably not be able to save money, although you could make a decent living.


----------



## transformer

dubaidreams said:


> Hi there,
> My name is Ralf from Camberley in Surrey received an offer of 520K(43K PCM) all inclusive for my family with 2 young kids
> 
> I earn 70K in the UK, My thought process says that
> 1. 100K on rent for a 2 bed apartment including utilities of 1K
> 2. 100K for education for my 2 kids
> 3. 60K for food,ha! Mostly eating home made food
> 4. 20K for anything else
> 
> This saves me 270K savings which is roughly £3500 per month which I could not dream of saving even on my 70K£ salary in the UK
> 
> Any thoughts
> Pls. Can you give me ur phone number I would need 10 minutes of your time only
> 
> Cheerios


Wow! 70k >520K??? it is a huge jump!
I guess you will need to budget for your return flight tickets for your whole family, travelling budget, as well as entertainment fee. I just don't think it is good idea to have your family stay in the house all the time. You also did not include the transportation, which is a significant cost especially you most probably will need 2 cars ,1 for you and 1 for your wife.

Your housing budget 100k AED at marina including 1k utilities? If you plan to have your family stay at home most of the time i simply don't think 1K utilities makes sense.
You will need to pay for internet,cable TV, electricity and water bill. it can simply cost you 15-20k AED/family per year. I am not sure can 88k get you a proper 2 bedroom accomodation as I am also currently searching for 1bed apartment at Marina, which easily cost me 80k. How about the 5% dewa? Have you included in your budget?


I guess it makes more sense to increase your housing budget to 130k and above including the utilities IF you decide to stay at marina. By adding all these additional cost (2cars+ entertainment +flight ticket+ traveling budget + additional housing budget), it may easily cost you 100k/year on top of your current budget.


----------



## joemate

Hi all,

a bit of background- family of 4 (kids are 8 years and 2 years old) looking to move to Dubai.

Salary offer: 30k per month all inclusive.

Field: Finance.

Question: Is 30k a month enough to live/survive on? All opinions welcome!


----------



## regulators

hi, my package. 

110 k us or 330 k UAE
company housing Emirates airline
11k US or 33k UAE for my childrens schooling.
I have my three kids are young


----------



## regulators

hi, my package. 

110 k us or 330 k UAE a year

company housing Emirates airline

11k US or 33k UAE for my childrens schooling. a year. 

I have my three kids are young 


thats the pay package. Is this good? Can I save money?


----------



## jas_mirage

Hey friends,

I am in the process of interviewing for an opening as an After Sales Trainer with a leading Automobile dealership in the UAE. Any trainers in the forum who can tell me what to expect on an Average? I am from India, so it wouldn't be the Western pay package, but anything on what I should be expecting?

Throw it all here..


----------



## ExArab

*Is grass greener across the Atlantic*



dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


Hi,

I am thinking of relocating to UAE (open to other spots in MENA) within one year. A little background about myself.

Masters degree in international finance from United Kingdom. Almost all of work experience in the US. By the time I move in 2013, I will have almost 10 years of experience. All of it is as a consultant (process improvement/change, business analysis) in banking and capital markets. Have been with the largest big 4 consulting firm for the past 1 year and before that many years of independent and smaller company consulting.
I am hoping to work for an international bank in Middle East but am open to the big 4 as well. Currently make 120K/year excluding bonus. What should be my expectation in terms of salary, housing allowance, tickets, holidays and bonuses?
Insights from professionals with similar profiles appreciated. Is Dubai better than Doha or vice-verse in terms of monetary offering. I have read that Doha is where Dubai was 10-15 years ago in terms of living standards.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Amtmann

Hi Folks, 

First let me just say that this is a great forum, full of helpful people.

Here's my story:

1. I haven't moved to Dubai yet.

2. I am a 29-year-old guy, single, with no dependents. 

3. I am from Ireland and work there for a software company. I have an MA and one year of (impressive) professional experience. My salary at the moment is €3,080 per month gross (or 14,635 AED), but due to income tax I net only €2,350. I have 22 days annual vacation, full medical insurance, and my employer pays €180 per month into a pension fund for me.

4. I was contacted yesterday by a rival software company (a big name in IT with a good reputation from a work environment point of view). They want me to apply for a position in their Dubai office. 

5. I told them my current salary and they said their package would be "very attractive". The interview process is still at an early stage, so I haven't been given any remuneration specifics yet.

6. If this prospective company match my monthly salary in AED, i.e. 14,635 AED per month when I'm in Dubai, should I also expect an ADDITIONAL sum from them towards rental costs? If so, how much? What about assistance in paying for the initial flight to Dubai and front-loading rental costs (e.g. help with paying rental deposits, several months' rent upfront, etc.)?

7. I am very reluctant to pay anything over 40,000 AED per year on rent. I guess this is a cultural thing, but at the moment in Ireland I pay 22,000 AED ( just over €4,000) per annum to rent a beautiful en-suite bedroom in a new apartment, sharing with two others. If I had to pay something like 40,000 AED per year in Dubai, for me it would vitiate the attractiveness of 0% tax - unless my employer contributed to this cost.

8. Is it possible to house-share / apartment-share with one or two other professionals? Or do single expats tend to rent apartments by themselves? 

9. I am servicing a college loan of €9,000 (43,000 AED). In Dubai, I would ideally like to service this loan at a rate of 5,700 AED per month. This seemed very feasible given the 0% tax rate, but now that I'm aware of these exorbitant rental costs, I'm not so sure. What do you guys think? I live quite modestly, I don't drink or smoke, and I tend to cook my own food.

10. Is it essential to have a car in Dubai? If I had to buy a car, that would also detract from the attractiveness of 0% income tax. I'd rather just take the metro or bus, but people seem to mention cars a lot, like they're essential. What's the deal there? If I had to get a car, I'd pick up a second-hand one, maybe six or seven years old.

11. My strategy would be to stay in Dubai for 2 or 3 years. Clear my college loan in year one and save 42,000 AED per year in year two and three. 

12. Given what I've explained about my current income in Ireland, which affords me a comfortable living despite my college loan repayments, am I foolish for thinking that a move to Dubai would dramatically improve my ability to clear my loan and save? Or would I be no better or worse off than if I stayed in Ireland?

I'd *love* to hear your opinions about what kind of package you think I should negotiate with my prospective employer. 

Thanks!


----------



## basc

Amtmann said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> First let me just say that this is a great forum, full of helpful people.
> 
> Here's my story:
> 
> 1. I haven't moved to Dubai yet.
> 
> 2. I am a 29-year-old guy, single, with no dependents.
> 
> 3. I am from Ireland and work there for a software company. I have an MA and one year of (impressive) professional experience. My salary at the moment is €3,080 per month gross (or 14,635 AED), but due to income tax I net only €2,350. I have 22 days annual vacation, full medical insurance, and my employer pays €180 per month into a pension fund for me.
> 
> 4. I was contacted yesterday by a rival software company (a big name in IT with a good reputation from a work environment point of view). They want me to apply for a position in their Dubai office.
> 
> 5. I told them my current salary and they said their package would be "very attractive". The interview process is still at an early stage, so I haven't been given any remuneration specifics yet.
> 
> 6. If this prospective company match my monthly salary in AED, i.e. 14,635 AED per month when I'm in Dubai, should I also expect an ADDITIONAL sum from them towards rental costs? If so, how much? What about assistance in paying for the initial flight to Dubai and front-loading rental costs (e.g. help with paying rental deposits, several months' rent upfront, etc.)?
> 
> 7. I am very reluctant to pay anything over 40,000 AED per year on rent. I guess this is a cultural thing, but at the moment in Ireland I pay 22,000 AED ( just over €4,000) per annum to rent a beautiful en-suite bedroom in a new apartment, sharing with two others. If I had to pay something like 40,000 AED per year in Dubai, for me it would vitiate the attractiveness of 0% tax - unless my employer contributed to this cost.
> 
> 8. Is it possible to house-share / apartment-share with one or two other professionals? Or do single expats tend to rent apartments by themselves?
> 
> 9. I am servicing a college loan of €9,000 (43,000 AED). In Dubai, I would ideally like to service this loan at a rate of 5,700 AED per month. This seemed very feasible given the 0% tax rate, but now that I'm aware of these exorbitant rental costs, I'm not so sure. What do you guys think? I live quite modestly, I don't drink or smoke, and I tend to cook my own food.
> 
> 10. Is it essential to have a car in Dubai? If I had to buy a car, that would also detract from the attractiveness of 0% income tax. I'd rather just take the metro or bus, but people seem to mention cars a lot, like they're essential. What's the deal there? If I had to get a car, I'd pick up a second-hand one, maybe six or seven years old.
> 
> 11. My strategy would be to stay in Dubai for 2 or 3 years. Clear my college loan in year one and save 42,000 AED per year in year two and three.
> 
> 12. Given what I've explained about my current income in Ireland, which affords me a comfortable living despite my college loan repayments, am I foolish for thinking that a move to Dubai would dramatically improve my ability to clear my loan and save? Or would I be no better or worse off than if I stayed in Ireland?
> 
> I'd *love* to hear your opinions about what kind of package you think I should negotiate with my prospective employer.
> 
> Thanks!


You need to search the forum and read a lot more posts to get a feel on how things work it.

The problem in IT is that a lot of people from the subcontinent would do the job for much less money than a western expat would expect. But if they have contacted you, perhaps this other company is willing to pay the western expat premium. Different companies package their offers in different ways - best bet is to do the interview, see what they offer and then check this forum to see if it's worthwhile or not. Then you can negotiate based on their initial offer. But you can expect (normally) the package to be structured as: salary, accommodation allowance, other allowances (for bills or transport), medical, and flights home once a year).

You shouldn't expect to earn the same as you do at home. You should be getting more to compensate for the higher cost of living here. 

My rule of thumb would be that you need 10K a month to have a decent expat lifestyle here (nothing flashy, just having a good time like at home), plus whatever you pay in rent and bills. Extras on top of that are your savings or loan repayments.

40AED seems very little even for a flatshare - check Dubizzle for prices, at that amount you are on the high-end of the "Asian multiple people to a room" market and the low end of "2/3 expats to an apartment" market. Flatshares exist here, are not 100% legal (search the forum for further info) but most people I know have their own place.

You can live without a car, provided you earn enough to cover all the taxi fares. Life is much easier and better with one however.


----------



## vantage

new victim here, mounting the scaffold...!

Have been tentatively asked to go out to Dubai by my company. No mention of salary / package as yet.
More of an 'do you fancy it, 'in principle?' situation.

Assuming i say yes...
So, what should i expect to be offered?
Architect - Senior level - late 30's, wife & 2 nippers.

We have a _combined_ UK income at present, *after tax*, of around £45K.

If Mrs Vantage doesn't work, and we have an 8 year old in school and a 3 year old in nursery, then a ballpark estimate of what i should expect would be very welcome.

We'd probably want one car, a 3 bed pad (apart or villa?) and want to save save save as well.
We don't live a flash lifestyle, but spend cash on sporting activities for us and the kids.

Would welcome thoughts, particularly anyone familiar with this particular industry.


----------



## Amtmann

basc said:


> You shouldn't expect to earn the same as you do at home. You should be getting more to compensate for the higher cost of living here.
> 
> My rule of thumb would be that you need 10K a month to have a decent expat lifestyle here (nothing flashy, just having a good time like at home), plus whatever you pay in rent and bills. Extras on top of that are your savings or loan repayments.


*@ Basc*: If I'm understanding you correctly, you're saying that for a package to be attractive, the employer should cover most if not all of my rent in addition to paying 10,000+ AED per month.

Am I understanding you correctly? Thanks


----------



## rsinner

basc said:


> 40AED seems very little even for a flatshare - check Dubizzle for prices, at that amount you are on the high-end of the "Asian multiple people to a room" market and the low end of "2/3 expats to an apartment" market. Flatshares exist here, are not 100% legal (search the forum for further info) but most people I know have their own place.


40K AED should be fine if there are two people in a 2 bedroom apartment in a less than flashy building (so you could live in one of the "not the best" apartments in Marina, or in al Barsha, or TECOM, or Business Bay, or JLT). In fact, 40-50K could get you a decent studio in one of these areas or Greens.

Flatshare is not illegal (but some rental agreements prohibit it, so at worst you are in breach of contract with the landlord). Living with a member of the opposite sex you are not related to would be illegal, but not generally prosecuted unless you get into trouble for something else. As suggested, search the forum


----------



## doubleclick17

jas_mirage said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I am in the process of interviewing for an opening as an After Sales Trainer with a leading Automobile dealership in the UAE. Any trainers in the forum who can tell me what to expect on an Average? I am from India, so it wouldn't be the Western pay package, but anything on what I should be expecting?
> 
> Throw it all here..


Hi,

Can you give a little of background about your experience, education...

I am no expert (infact I was asking for advise on the forum a few weeks ago) but I am a trainer from India, and have recently accepted a Job offer in AUH.

So maybe I give you a bit of info of what to expect.


----------



## jas_mirage

doubleclick17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you give a little of background about your experience, education...
> 
> I am no expert (infact I was asking for advise on the forum a few weeks ago) but I am a trainer from India, and have recently accepted a Job offer in AUH.
> 
> So maybe I give you a bit of info of what to expect.



Hey thanks doubleclick,

I have my degree in BBA and a work experience of 9 years, with close to 6 years in sales and 3 years in training now. I have multi sector exposure with my strengths being in Automobiles. I am currently a sales and customer service trainer for a training company here and am interviewing for an After Sales Trainer position.

So what can I expect? Boquets or brickbats??


----------



## doubleclick17

jas_mirage said:


> Hey thanks doubleclick,
> 
> I have my degree in BBA and a work experience of 9 years, with close to 6 years in sales and 3 years in training now. I have multi sector exposure with my strengths being in Automobiles. I am currently a sales and customer service trainer for a training company here and am interviewing for an After Sales Trainer position.
> 
> So what can I expect? Boquets or brickbats??


You can expect Bouquets, not a real big one, but it should definitely be better that the one you would get in India. I assume with the experience, u must be making above average money in India (we trainers are hard to find!!).

You should get at least 100 % hike as compared to your current, and I am calculating it all in INR, not considering the expense in AUH.

Do check with the Firm about the accommodation, that takes a huge chunk away from your salary. Realistically, I spoke to few Indians (friends and family) in UAE. If you live the decent Indian life, you could still save as high 40% of what you earn.

PM me if you wana discuss something more.
All the best! Cheers!!


----------



## jas_mirage

doubleclick17 said:


> You can expect Bouquets, not a real big one, but it should definitely be better that the one you would get in India. I assume with the experience, u must be making above average money in India (we trainers are hard to find!!).
> 
> You should get at least 100 % hike as compared to your current, and I am calculating it all in INR, not considering the expense in AUH.
> 
> Do check with the Firm about the accommodation, that takes a huge chunk away from your salary. Realistically, I spoke to few Indians (friends and family) in UAE. If you live the decent Indian life, you could still save as high 40% of what you earn.
> 
> PM me if you wana discuss something more.
> All the best! Cheers!!


Thank you sir,

Will PM and connect with you.


----------



## jas_mirage

Mr. Doubleclick,

Can't seem to PM you, could you PM me with your email ID?



doubleclick17 said:


> You can expect Bouquets, not a real big one, but it should definitely be better that the one you would get in India. I assume with the experience, u must be making above average money in India (we trainers are hard to find!!).
> 
> You should get at least 100 % hike as compared to your current, and I am calculating it all in INR, not considering the expense in AUH.
> 
> Do check with the Firm about the accommodation, that takes a huge chunk away from your salary. Realistically, I spoke to few Indians (friends and family) in UAE. If you live the decent Indian life, you could still save as high 40% of what you earn.
> 
> PM me if you wana discuss something more.
> All the best! Cheers!!


----------



## Andrea Morris

*Alm*



dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


Hi All,
I'm going to move to Dubai in August. I will be renting out my house in the US. I have signed a 3 year contract that initially pays 15000 dhms, and then will be promoted to a higher paying position as the person who is filling it now is leaving at the end of June. I'll be working in the field of private education. The school is providing a semi-furnished apartment, a welcome wagon when I arrive, & settling in money. They will also pay for my medical insurance, however, since they send me back home free of cost every summer, I will need to maintain Cobra on myself, and buy a policy for my daughter which her university endorses which is reasonably priced. (Around $350 US a month, currently I'm paying $270 US.)I will be responsible for utilites, water, phone, internet & cable. I will probably need to buy a used car, also.

I will be having my daughter fly to Dubai for winter break. She will be staying at least 3 weeks. she is 20 as is wanting a great tour of the country. (Within reason:clap2

I go out about once a week, but I'm not a big spender. I do enjoy one nice meal with wine or a mixed drink.

Well, what do you think? It pays about what I'm making now, but I won't have a mortagage payment. I will have a car payment, but it should be considerably less than what I'm paying now.


----------



## sgatienza

Hi Andrea!

Like you, I will be moving to Dubai this August for private education earning 15 K AED as well, with similar benefits. After reading many forum queries and replies, I'd like to think that this is quite a good package, considering our schools will be covering for housing and insurance. I have several friends in Dubai doing the same work, and with just a bit less in compensation offer, and they have quite a good life. The best thing is that the salary is tax-free (although, I have read that for UK or US citizens, you might have to income to your respective countries.) Check out Dubizzle for car prices. I find that they are quite cheaper there in Dubai, and petrol costs substantially less than where I am from. So all in all, it should be a good experience.

While I only have a 2 year old son, and he and my husband will be visiting during some holidays, I do know that travelling and seeing the whole UAE and its neighboring countries will be a blast. My girlfriends and I have are planning the ancient civilizations escapade, covering Egypt, Persia, Mesopotamia, Turkey all the way up to Greece. Maybe Rome, if we can afford to cross the ocean. Hahaha! I am sure your daughter will just love the endless possibilities.

I hope this eases your mind and gets your excited for the move.
Congratulations on the new post and all the best!


----------



## sgatienza

Hi Andrea!

Like you, I will be moving to Dubai this August for private education earning 15 K AED as well, with similar benefits. After reading many forum queries and replies, I'd like to think that this is quite a good package, considering our schools will be covering for housing and insurance. I have several friends in Dubai doing the same work, and with just a bit less in compensation offer, and they have quite a good life. The best thing is that the salary is tax-free (although, I have read that for UK or US citizens, you might have to income to your respective countries.) Check out Dubizzle for car prices. I find that they are quite cheaper there in Dubai, and petrol costs substantially less than where I am from. So all in all, it should be a good experience.

While I only have a 2 year old son, and he and my husband will be visiting during some holidays, I do know that travelling and seeing the whole UAE and its neighboring countries will be a blast. My girlfriends and I have are planning the ancient civilizations escapade, covering Egypt, Persia, Mesopotamia, Turkey all the way up to Greece. Maybe Rome, if we can afford to cross the ocean. Hahaha! I am sure your daughter will just love the endless possibilities.

I hope this eases your mind and gets you excited for the move.
Congratulations on the new post and all the best!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Andrea Morris said:


> Hi All,
> I'm going to move to Dubai in August. I will be renting out my house in the US. I have signed a 3 year contract that initially pays 15000 dhms, and then will be promoted to a higher paying position as the person who is filling it now is leaving at the end of June. I'll be working in the field of private education. The school is providing a semi-furnished apartment, a welcome wagon when I arrive, & settling in money. They will also pay for my medical insurance, however, since they send me back home free of cost every summer, I will need to maintain Cobra on myself, and buy a policy for my daughter which her university endorses which is reasonably priced. (Around $350 US a month, currently I'm paying $270 US.)I will be responsible for utilites, water, phone, internet & cable. I will probably need to buy a used car, also.
> 
> I will be having my daughter fly to Dubai for winter break. She will be staying at least 3 weeks. she is 20 as is wanting a great tour of the country. (Within reason:clap2
> 
> I go out about once a week, but I'm not a big spender. I do enjoy one nice meal with wine or a mixed drink.
> 
> Well, what do you think? It pays about what I'm making now, but I won't have a mortagage payment. I will have a car payment, but it should be considerably less than what I'm paying now.


Have you worked the minimum needed for Social Security requirements? If not you are giving up those payments if you are near retirement age. Otherwise that will be a 6.5% savings as well. Not sure why you would not be given a health plan, I get 30 days off a year and my contract includes one, I would ask again on that. Make sure your US COBRA covers you over here, some US plans will not. And shop around a bit more for your daughters, my 20 yo university student is under $200 for a nice plan.

I'm really am not finding food that much more expensive, fast food restaurants are usually less than $10 for lunch, dinner at a nice Thai place last night was about $30. I did pay about $5 for a large can of soup in Spinney's that is usually $2 in the States but I consider that a bit of a luxury item.

I'm REALLY liking the bottom line of my paycheck being exactly the same at the top line of my paycheck as opposed to all of those federal, state and local tax deductions.:clap2:

Booze on the other hand is a bit of a drag on the wallet!


----------



## Chiks

Hello,
Every one.... I am Skilled Migrant in Australia... I have 4.5 years experience in Mechanical Designing in India... Now as i moved to Australia... I am looking for Job in the same field but wherever i applied they ask for local experience.... can anyone help how i get Local experience without giving me chance? Anyone can advice me how I go ahead to set my career.


----------



## Toon

Chiks said:


> Hello,
> Every one.... I am Skilled Migrant in Australia... I have 4.5 years experience in Mechanical Designing in India... Now as i moved to Australia... I am looking for Job in the same field but wherever i applied they ask for local experience.... can anyone help how i get Local experience without giving me chance? Anyone can advice me how I go ahead to set my career.


Perhaps posting your query in the right part of a website might help - this is The United Arab Emirates, not Australia...


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Toon said:


> Perhaps posting your query in the right part of a website might help - this is The United Arab Emirates, not Australia...


Maybe a bit of insight why he is having trouble finding a job? :confused2:


----------



## pamela0810

Chiks said:


> Hello,
> Every one.... I am Skilled Migrant in Australia... I have 4.5 years experience in Mechanical Designing in India... Now as i moved to Australia... I am looking for Job in the same field but wherever i applied they ask for local experience.... can anyone help how i get Local experience without giving me chance? Anyone can advice me how I go ahead to set my career.


I think you will need to start from scratch. The 4.5 years experience in India doesn't count. You will need to accept some entry level position in Australia and work your way up. That's what a lot of people that migrate from India to any other country with no prior job offers end up doing anyway.

I'm curious, with just 4.5 years of experience, how did you qualify for a Skilled Migrant visa? How long did your visa application process take?


----------



## Italia06

Hello,

I really need as much input I can on this please as I need to make a decision super soon.

Received a job offer from a well known logistics company. The position is an entry level sales position and the pay is 9,000DHS, medical and life insurance, 1 ticket and 30 pay vacation. 

Without considering commission, as the probation period is 6months, is this an ok salary to live in Dubai and pay for rent, car/rental, cell phone, internet and utilities? Or is the company being stingy?

Keep in mind it's my first time living here and I do not want a roommate, but prefer a studio.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Italia06

Hello,

I really need as much input I can on this please as I need to make a decision super soon.

Received a job offer from a well known logistics company. The position is an entry level sales position and the pay is 9,000DHS, medical and life insurance, 1 ticket and 30 pay vacation. 

Without considering commission, as the probation period is 6months, is this an ok salary to live in Dubai and pay for rent, car/rental, cell phone, internet and utilities? Or is the company being stingy?

Keep in mind it's my first time living here and I do not want a roommate, but prefer a studio.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## tuljanvali

Hello,
I also would need your advice, I got a position in Dubai, salary is 22k Dirhams + insurance, no accomodation, no transportation etc
Would this be enough for two people, no kids? My wife would accompany me few months later and she also would try to find a job, so maybe the total figure would go up, but for now it is 22k a month...
Thanks


----------



## Guest

Italia06 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I really need as much input I can on this please as I need to make a decision super soon.
> 
> Received a job offer from a well known logistics company. The position is an entry level sales position and the pay is 9,000DHS, medical and life insurance, 1 ticket and 30 pay vacation.
> 
> Without considering commission, as the probation period is 6months, is this an ok salary to live in Dubai and pay for rent, car/rental, cell phone, internet and utilities? Or is the company being stingy?
> 
> Keep in mind it's my first time living here and I do not want a roommate, but prefer a studio.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


No not enough from what I read. You could also go to dubizzle and search for a place to rent you'll see what I am talking about. The cheapest place to rent is more than your salary is.


----------



## Guest

addi said:


> No not enough from what I read. You could also go to dubizzle and search for a place to rent you'll see what I am talking about. The cheapest place to rent is more than your salary is.


I wanna apologize for my post. I was only going by what I saw, like I said dubizzle and other websites. However, some of the expats living there now are claiming you could definatley find affordable accomodations. Much less apparently than 9000Dhs. Example: you could probably find a 1 bedroom for 5000Dhs - 6000Dhs. Or some studios go for 4000Dhs. Still a bit much if you ask me but to each his own. Good luck.


----------



## blue_moon

addi said:


> No not enough from what I read. You could also go to dubizzle and search for a place to rent you'll see what I am talking about. The cheapest place to rent is more than your salary is.


That is so misleading. 9K per month is 108K per year, for which he can a large 2 to 3 bedroom apartment with a swimming pool and a gym in a good development.

Considering he would get a cheaper place for 30K to 50K he would still have 1000 Euro or more for food and transportation.

The only donwside is that he would not have a private beach access and swimming pool and maybe a noisy outgoing neighbors, but Italians might actually like that.


----------



## blue_moon

tuljanvali said:


> Hello,
> I also would need your advice, I got a position in Dubai, salary is 22k Dirhams + insurance, no accomodation, no transportation etc
> Would this be enough for two people, no kids? My wife would accompany me few months later and she also would try to find a job, so maybe the total figure would go up, but for now it is 22k a month...
> Thanks


In my view it is enough for living, you might not end up being the richest expat in Dubai but you will not be homeless or starving neither. 22K is 265K per year, and you get a decent flat for 65K... and still have 200K left for food and transportation and can even save a bit - depends on your lifestyle.


----------



## bornrelics

Hi,

I have been offered a job in Dubai the package is 360,000AED p/a including medical insurance for me but excluding accommodation and transportation.

Is this a good offer and will it be enough to support myself, my wife and 6 month old baby.


----------



## TallyHo

That's 30,000 AED a month. 

Enough money to rent a nice apartment, drive a nice car and enjoy life. 

It's entirely up to you to decide how much you want to spend versus saving for a rainy day. You have a lot of leeway in deciding how much to spend on housing/transport/everyday goods. The offer gives you the option of being able to substantially save but Dubai is a also a place where it's easy to spend a lot of money without thinking about it. 

Overall, the only downside is that return flights to South Africa are rather expensive. It would be nice if you could get the employer to agree to annual flights home, then you'd be set.





bornrelics said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai the package is 360,000AED p/a including medical insurance for me but excluding accommodation and transportation.
> 
> Is this a good offer and will it be enough to support myself, my wife and 6 month old baby.


----------



## Italia06

addi said:


> Example: you could probably find a 1 bedroom for 5000Dhs - 6000Dhs. Or some studios go for 4000Dhs. Still a bit much if you ask me but to each his own. Good luck.


Thank you for your input. Which location/apartment complex are we talking about here?

Thanks.


----------



## Italia06

blue_moon said:


> That is so misleading. 9K per month is 108K per year, for which he can a large 2 to 3 bedroom apartment with a swimming pool and a gym in a good development.
> 
> Considering he would get a cheaper place for 30K to 50K he would still have 1000 Euro or more for food and transportation.
> 
> The only donwside is that he would not have a private beach access and swimming pool and maybe a noisy outgoing neighbors, but Italians might actually like that.



Ignoring the generalization on what Italians might and might not like, can you please name the apartment complex you are talking about for 30-50k? 

Also, please let me know if you have any insight on whether it is predominantly westerners or not.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

bornrelics said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai the package is 360,000AED p/a including medical insurance for me but excluding accommodation and transportation.
> 
> Is this a good offer and will it be enough to support myself, my wife and 6 month old baby.


Great offer!! Do you mind me asking how you got the offer? Did you apply online or did you actually go to Dubai and search for jobs? I am currently looking online for a job, but am not having any luck. Knowing that you got a job offer the same way will at least give me hope.

Thanks,


----------



## bornrelics

Hi, 

I submitted my CV online and had recruitment agent phone and setup the interviews


----------



## NotSure

Hi all,

Just a quick question and maybe you guys can help me with. The employer has asked me about the amount of reimbursement I expect from them? This includes relocation and transportation expenses.

Bearing in mind, I am a recent graduate with only 8 months of laboratory experience.


----------



## NotSure

Hi all,

Just a quick question and maybe you guys can help me with. The employer has asked me about the amount of reimbursement I expect from them? This includes relocation and transportation expenses.

Bearing in mind, I am a recent graduate with only 8 months of laboratory experience.


----------



## vantage

what should a family of 4 expect as a one-off re-location sum? I'm not expecting the gold standard, but a sum to ensure a relatively smooth move, without being out of pocket.


----------



## gemastar

*just another seeking reassurance on package*

Hello All

Just another Bit looking for reassurance in the package offered.

My fiance (husband before we move over in september!!) has been offered a directors position on the following:-

AED 55,000 Gross per month (Total of Basic 25K+Car 5K+Accommadation 10K+Other allowances 15K)
30 days paid leave (Calendar days)
Return airfare from Dubai to Home country for self
Medical insurance As per UAE laws for self 

We would relocate as a family and have a 2 month son, whom will be 5 months when we come.

To live in a 3 bed villa, will this package be okay for me not to have to work straight away?
i do intend to get a job but would like more time with my son if money allows.


thanks very much for your time and comments.
have a great day


----------



## vantage

gemastar said:


> Hello All
> 
> Just another Bit looking for reassurance in the package offered.
> 
> My fiance (husband before we move over in september!!) has been offered a directors position on the following:-
> 
> AED 55,000 Gross per month (Total of Basic 25K+Car 5K+Accommadation 10K+Other allowances 15K)
> 30 days paid leave (Calendar days)
> Return airfare from Dubai to Home country for self
> Medical insurance As per UAE laws for self
> 
> We would relocate as a family and have a 2 month son, whom will be 5 months when we come.
> 
> To live in a 3 bed villa, will this package be okay for me not to have to work straight away?
> i do intend to get a job but would like more time with my son if money allows.
> 
> 
> thanks very much for your time and comments.
> have a great day


we are looking at a similar situation, though probably (almost certainly!) less money, and an extra child. My early, thumb in the air, sums, based on reading here, suggest we can manage a 3 bed villa and avoid my wife working initially, although she wants to eventually. From a brief look-see, a 3 bed villa could be 110KAED to 300K+AED, so it depends on your expectations!
I think we are probably going to have to find the school place before finalising the accommodation. lots of chicken and egg situations, it seems!


----------



## rsinner

gemastar said:


> Hello All
> 
> Just another Bit looking for reassurance in the package offered.
> 
> My fiance (husband before we move over in september!!) has been offered a directors position on the following:-
> 
> AED 55,000 Gross per month (Total of Basic 25K+Car 5K+Accommadation 10K+Other allowances 15K)
> 30 days paid leave (Calendar days)
> Return airfare from Dubai to Home country for self
> Medical insurance As per UAE laws for self
> 
> We would relocate as a family and have a 2 month son, whom will be 5 months when we come.
> 
> To live in a 3 bed villa, will this package be okay for me not to have to work straight away?
> i do intend to get a job but would like more time with my son if money allows.
> 
> 
> thanks very much for your time and comments.
> have a great day


The package is fine and you can get villas from 80K to 500K AED per annum. Just check on dubizzle.com.
Just one aspect I wanted to comment on : It is highly uncommon for an employer to not offer return airfare and medical insurance for the ENTIRE FAMILY (legally married and any children). If this is something he can negotiate on, he should. Insurance for a new born can be expensive here.


----------



## gemastar

THANK YOU RSINNER. Really appreciate the comment. I didn't even think to question the insurance or flights.
:-0


----------



## fuzzwaldo

*school fee*

hi

is common to get school fees included as part of the salary

thanks


----------



## fcjb1970

fuzzwaldo said:


> hi
> 
> is common to get school fees included as part of the salary
> 
> thanks


Yes it is pretty standard, usually limited to 2 or 3 kids. The amount can vary though


----------



## de Mexicaan

Hello all,
I will start in August as a kind of business developer for an international company, have 12 years experience in product marketing B2B.
My salary will be in total 411k AED fixed per year, plus some bonus, medical insurance and schooling for my daughter.
I think it is a good package, although continuing my pension plan back home will not leave me a lot of extra savings. It will be a great experience, i expect.


----------



## Guest

de Mexicaan said:


> Hello all,
> I will start in August as a kind of business developer for an international company, have 12 years experience in product marketing B2B.
> My salary will be in total 411k AED fixed per year, plus some bonus, medical insurance and schooling for my daughter.
> I think it is a good package, although continuing my pension plan back home will not leave me a lot of extra savings. It will be a great experience, i expect.


Thats a pretty good offer in my opinion. I would even settle for 20k p/m with paid accommodations.


----------



## de Mexicaan

addi said:


> Thats a pretty good offer in my opinion. I would even settle for 20k p/m with paid accommodations.


I have to pay accomodation from the 411k, but that should be possible I suppose.

edit: forgot to mention that we also get a yearly ticket home with 22 holidays (working days), and the removal is paid for with a relocation allowance of 1 month


----------



## Jynxgirl

addi said:


> Thats a pretty good offer in my opinion. I would even settle for 20k p/m with paid accommodations.


You have kid/s right? Don't come over here for 20k a month....


----------



## Guest

Jynxgirl said:


> You have kid/s right? Don't come over here for 20k a month....


why not?


----------



## de Mexicaan

addi said:


> why not?


I suppose she means that you would need additional benefits to send your kids to a good school. I read it is quite expensive, my employer will luckily pay the bill on top of my salary.


----------



## rsinner

addi said:


> why not?


Well, you have been reading the forum and have an idea of the expenses. So what salary is appropriate for you is up to you to decide based on (a) what alternatives you have in terms of other jobs, (b) your lifestyle and family situation, and whether you can make it work in dubai.

What Jynx is saying is that Dubai is somwehere you come to make money, being thousands of miles from "home". 
But for some people (e.g. if someone has roots in the region, like an ethnic pakistani or a Muslim), money is not the only lure but also Dubai may be somewhat "home". So one might be willing to make compromises and its not all about money.


----------



## vantage

*Got an offer now..*

I now have an offer. 
540,000AED all in, + relocation expenses and temp accommodation & hire car for first month or two.

Family of four. Want a 3 bed villa, somewhere family oriented with parks and paths and pools etc. 7 year old to school, and a desire to send a decent chunk back to the UK each year. 

Is this feasible allowing for a bit of fun and a couple of decent holidays abroad a year? Don't live an extravagant lifestyle, but want to be comfortable. 

Would welcome thoughts. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## de Mexicaan

vantage said:


> I now have an offer.
> 540,000AED all in, + relocation expenses and temp accommodation & hire car for first month or two.
> 
> Family of four. Want a 3 bed villa, somewhere family oriented with parks and paths and pools etc. 7 year old to school, and a desire to send a decent chunk back to the UK each year.
> 
> Is this feasible allowing for a bit of fun and a couple of decent holidays abroad a year? Don't live an extravagant lifestyle, but want to be comfortable.
> 
> Would welcome thoughts.
> Thanks in advance


Looks ok to me, but mind the cost for schooling which is quite high. We decided to go for an appartment instead of villa to save some money.


----------



## Rallyestefan

*Help*

Hi.

I am 26 years old and I have been offered a position with a motor car dealer as service advisor

I have been offered 

7500aed basic
3500aed housing allowance
1500 conveyance 
And chance of 
2000-6000aedbonus monthly 

I have worked out a max of 223000aed yearly

Is this any good, I have a partner/fiancé and 2 children so we will need to pay for schools in coming years, I really like the sound of the job but looking at cost of things it might be low??? Please help as the offer letter is in the post to me!


----------



## Felixtoo2

A reasonable apt for a family of 4 is gonna be at least 100k and schooling for two kids at 40k each, stillnseem like a good offer? School fees, medical insurance and a decent housing allowance are all essential parts of the deal when moving here so do your budgeting carefully!


----------



## Rallyestefan

Cheers Felixtoo2. You have put it in good light. They won't discuss what I can have
If me and my fiancé are married but I was thinking it was low, it's for a prestige brand too
Maybe should try and negotiate


----------



## Jynxgirl

Never count on a bonus.... 12500 all in for a single person with no accomodations or transport would be rough. No way for supporting a spouse and two children. 

I would suggest you go back, tell them you have a WIFE (and go get married asap as they wont offer you a familiy package not being married) and 2 kids. My guess is they are not going to come up far enough to make it do able for a familiy. If you were single, then yea, you could come and rough it, and they would be getting a nice shiny british expat to sit at their counter at a bargain price..... They know there is NO WAY a western family can live on that though.


----------



## Rallyestefan

Jynxgirl. Thanks what do you think is a reasonable amount to ask for then?
I earn good money here in the uk. I would nt want to shoot myself in the foot!


----------



## CrisStark

Hey guys, i've been offered this job in a hotel as a guest relation executive, the offered to pay me around 5000 aed and this packet accommodation paid for which is either shared or separate transport to and from work, 3 meals a day, medical insurance, visas, ticket allowance per year and flight there...do you think is fair? I'm a spanish graduated, with a master and 5 languages..im not working currently cause its really hard to get a job in spain right now, so im not looking for a big salary, a normal life (being able to go out a couple of days a week) just a place to start, to safe a little bit of money and to be able to access to other oportunities once there..let me know what you think!


----------



## blue_moon

CrisStark said:


> Hey guys, i've been offered this job in a hotel as a guest relation executive, the offered to pay me around 5000 aed and this packet accommodation paid for which is either shared or separate transport to and from work, 3 meals a day, medical insurance, visas, ticket allowance per year and flight there...do you think is fair? I'm a spanish graduated, with a master and 5 languages..im not working currently cause its really hard to get a job in spain right now, so im not looking for a big salary, a normal life (being able to go out a couple of days a week) just a place to start, to safe a little bit of money and to be able to access to other oportunities once there..let me know what you think!


It is not what westerners usually earn, but it is a salary that they usually pay to "cheap labor" in hotel or shop or restaurants (actually salaries start at 2000 AED). However, since all accommodation and food and transportation is paid for you, you can consider it as an 1000 EUR internship to get new international experience (5000 AED is about 1000 EUR). In summary, it is not how much people from western europe usually earn, it is much less, but you can consider is it as a paid holiday and international work experience --- which can add to your CV and help you get a job back home later on --- and you will get to know a new country.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Rallyestefan said:


> Jynxgirl. Thanks what do you think is a reasonable amount to ask for then?
> I earn good money here in the uk. I would nt want to shoot myself in the foot!


 
If you are already making good money and have a nice life, a move overseas imo should allow you to save more, and live a better life. I translate prices and life here, to living a similar life as back home. I can not live the same life making the same salary as back home plus having accomodations and transportation provided, here. Just doesnt happen. I golf at home usually every weekend, sometimes once during the week in the evening. Here there is no fricken way I could do that. I also enjoy my motorcycles and track days at home. I dont have my bikes here, but taking a gander at the track, the prices are quite high as well if was to get into that hobby here. My marine hobby is very very expensive here as well, like double the price for corals and the setup costs WERE F&*&^*& NUTS... 

I guess it depends on you and your life and what things you enjoy doing. It really depends on what you think is good money. What you think is good accomodations. What you think is a good vehicle to drive. 

Family of four though, would think you need upwards of 25k to make the move be ok for an average non flashy life, and more like 30k to make it worth your while (with accomodations/education/insurance/flights).


----------



## CrisStark

blue_moon said:


> It is not what westerners usually earn, but it is a salary that they usually pay to "cheap labor" in hotel or shop or restaurants (actually salaries start at 2000 AED). However, since all accommodation and food and transportation is paid for you, you can consider it as an 1000 EUR internship to get new international experience (5000 AED is about 1000 EUR). In summary, it is not how much people from western europe usually earn, it is much less, but you can consider is it as a paid holiday and international work experience --- which can add to your CV and help you get a job back home later on --- and you will get to know a new country.


Do you think I could try to find another job, better paid, once there? or breaking a contract is complicated...i dont know if i want another internship, i already have 27 and been living in the usa,uk, colombia and mexico...what i want is to start a career somwhere where i can grow..and i feel like this job is just a hostess job..what do you think..if though about saying no and trying to find a better job in Dubai or another uae from here..but don't know if my field (communications and cultural management as i have a degree in journalism and a master in immigration and culture management) is something I can find a job for there..


----------



## Jynxgirl

Are these salaries people are being offered getting worse by the day??? Is it just because western people are willing to even entertain these offers that they just keep getting worse and worse?? 

Masters degree and five languages.... 5k??? I would think one of those languages is english and you could go get a personal assistant job and make 10k. Or a teaching position and make 12k and accomodations and transportation provided. They are really have a laugh! I would think you would be able to find something besides working a hotel with a masters and five languages. Hotelers surround me in lovely discovery ghetto and are sharing one bedroom apartments..... Two and three people, depending on their level. They work six days a week, one day off. Please dont get stuck in such a situation.


----------



## blue_moon

CrisStark said:


> Do you think I could try to find another job, better paid, once there? or breaking a contract is complicated...i dont know if i want another internship, i already have 27 and been living in the usa,uk, colombia and mexico...what i want is to start a career somwhere where i can grow..and i feel like this job is just a hostess job..what do you think..if though about saying no and trying to find a better job in Dubai or another uae from here..but don't know if my field (communications and cultural management as i have a degree in journalism and a master in immigration and culture management) is something I can find a job for there..


It is a hostess job. People on those salaries are usually from Asia and that salary is much more than what they would earn back home, like twice or triple more. I figured you could earn easily 5000 AED back in Spain, so it's not like a good deal for you. The shared accommodation will not be 5 star hotel and it will be far from the city and if you don't have a car you will have a problem to get out. Considering your experience you could try the airlines as well, I don't know how much they pay. However, my point was if you get no job in Spain at all, is better for your resume to work for a good hotel in Dubai, then to do nothing in Spain. You could in theory make a career in a hotel and get marginally higher salary, but it is not enough to have your own apartment or your own car.


----------



## CrisStark

Jynxgirl said:


> Are these salaries people are being offered getting worse by the day??? Is it just because western people are willing to even entertain these offers that they just keep getting worse and worse??
> 
> Masters degree and five languages.... 5k??? I would think one of those languages is english and you could go get a personal assistant job and make 10k. Or a teaching position and make 12k and accomodations and transportation provided. They are really have a laugh! I would think you would be able to find something besides working a hotel with a masters and five languages. Hotelers surround me in lovely discovery ghetto and are sharing one bedroom apartments..... Two and three people, depending on their level. They work six days a week, one day off. Please dont get stuck in such a situation.


Thanks jynxgirl, I had been reading many posts about people who were offered more or less the same and they all got negative answers but I guess I wanted to ask myself..well I do have 5 languages but they are all latin (Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, and Catalan) but English...so no arabic or other fancy languages  Dubai always sounded to me like a good destination for the volume of expats and international business but its different to work for/with them than to serve them in slavery conditions. So if its not Dubai, I will continue trying here in Barcelona or Hong Kong, Shangay..London..Berlin..anyways thank you very much for your help! If I do get a normal job in Dubai I'll let you know


----------



## CrisStark

blue_moon said:


> It is a hostess job. People on those salaries are usually from Asia and that salary is much more than what they would earn back home, like twice or triple more. I figured you could earn easily 5000 AED back in Spain, so it's not like a good deal for you. The shared accommodation will not be 5 star hotel and it will be far from the city and if you don't have a car you will have a problem to get out. Considering your experience you could try the airlines as well, I don't know how much they pay. However, my point was if you get no job in Spain at all, is better for your resume to work for a good hotel in Dubai, then to do nothing in Spain. You could in theory make a career in a hotel and get marginally higher salary, but it is not enough to have your own apartment or your own car.


Thanks blue_moon, well in Spain im going trough to selection processes, much better paid, even though theres is nothing secure because the recession here is really hard, even if you have all the education in the world, but I guess I can always go back to uk or germany, I just considered this job as an opportunity to develop a career but I see there is nothing like that within this offer but a way to get cheap european labor


----------



## blue_moon

Rallyestefan said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am 26 years old and I have been offered a position with a motor car dealer as service advisor
> 
> I have been offered
> 
> 7500aed basic
> 3500aed housing allowance
> 1500 conveyance
> And chance of
> 2000-6000aedbonus monthly
> 
> I have worked out a max of 223000aed yearly
> 
> Is this any good, I have a partner/fiancé and 2 children so we will need to pay for schools in coming years, I really like the sound of the job but looking at cost of things it might be low??? Please help as the offer letter is in the post to me!


I think you shall use the cost of living in dubai expat calculator..

I like the idea that you shall get back to them and say that you got a wife and two children and if the allowances do not seem to cover the cost of living in Dubai.

For a single person it would be doable, however, the bonus seems risky, as you might or might not get it, so you might or might not survive


----------



## blue_moon

CrisStark said:


> Thanks blue_moon, well in Spain im going trough to selection processes, much better paid, even though theres is nothing secure because the recession here is really hard, even if you have all the education in the world, but I guess I can always go back to uk or germany, I just considered this job as an opportunity to develop a career but I see there is nothing like that within this offer but a way to get cheap european labor


No, your offer is for cheap Asian labor level, not even cheap European labor level. Consider that for jobs in hotels you are competing with several million of applicants from India, Philippines, Pakistan. Nothing wrong with that, but it is very competitive environment and it will be hard to develop a career in that field. Your income in Dubai shall be what you can earn in Europe and on the top of it some 30% more. Still maybe they gave you a good offer for that kind of business.


----------



## Kawasutra

In general I wouldnt recommend anyone to come here based on a bad compromise regarding employment contract. If you have a dodgy feeling in the first place, it will not get better once you are here and this is based on many experiences from a lot of people. If the contract is not what you expected and after a while you figure out that the work climate is stressing you out, than you are soon in a depressed situation. So, think twice before you sign into a bad compromise and listen to your belly...!


----------



## nekha123

Is 20000AED good enough? I'm getting it currently but unable to spend on everything I need. I'm a spendthrift though.


----------



## dimkatsar

*salary package offer - any opinions please?*

Good morning everyone.
I would like to have your opinion about the following salary package from a company located in Dubai.I am currently living with my wife, no children,so will be both of us when coming to Dubai hopefully.

The salary package is this one.

Basic:9607aed
general allowance:9607aed
Total: 19214aed

Benefits:
22working days
one yearly return ticket for self,spouse and children
medical insurance for self,spouse and children.
Accomodation allowance will be nearly 12k/year.

Do you believe this salary package would be good for 2 persons. Are we going to struggle or having a normal life doing some savings as well?.
Also,i would like to ask, in case i need to pay for my wife`s entry permit/residence visa, then how much it normally costs?.

thank you and i will be waiting for your answers soon please!


----------



## de Mexicaan

dimkatsar said:


> Good morning everyone.
> I would like to have your opinion about the following salary package from a company located in Dubai.I am currently living with my wife, no children,so will be both of us when coming to Dubai hopefully.
> 
> The salary package is this one.
> 
> Basic:9607aed
> general allowance:9607aed
> Total: 19214aed
> 
> Benefits:
> 22working days
> one yearly return ticket for self,spouse and children
> medical insurance for self,spouse and children.
> Accomodation allowance will be nearly 12k/year.
> 
> Do you believe this salary package would be good for 2 persons. Are we going to struggle or having a normal life doing some savings as well?.
> Also,i would like to ask, in case i need to pay for my wife`s entry permit/residence visa, then how much it normally costs?.
> 
> thank you and i will be waiting for your answers soon please!


Your accomodation allowance seems to be low (I suppose it is in AED too?). Your salary is difficult to judge because it depends what kind of job you will do.


----------



## dimkatsar

de Mexicaan said:


> Your accomodation allowance seems to be low (I suppose it is in AED too?). Your salary is difficult to judge because it depends what kind of job you will do.


it is about a senior network engineer position.so do you think this salary sounds normal or not, taking in our mind that i will be working initially until my wife finds a proper job too.


----------



## de Mexicaan

dimkatsar said:


> it is about a senior network engineer position.so do you think this salary sounds normal or not, taking in our mind that i will be working initially until my wife finds a proper job too.


I think I am too newbie to say something that makes sense. Maybe someone else can comment?


----------



## 153580

blue_moon said:


> It is a hostess job. People on those salaries are usually from Asia and that salary is much more than what they would earn back home, like twice or triple more. I figured you could earn easily 5000 AED back in Spain, so it's not like a good deal for you. The shared accommodation will not be 5 star hotel and it will be far from the city and if you don't have a car you will have a problem to get out. Considering your experience you could try the airlines as well, I don't know how much they pay. However, my point was if you get no job in Spain at all, is better for your resume to work for a good hotel in Dubai, then to do nothing in Spain. You could in theory make a career in a hotel and get marginally higher salary, but it is not enough to have your own apartment or your own car.


What makes you think people on those salaries are usually from Asia ? That's a lot less than what Asian people i know would get paid back home.


----------



## TallyHo

"Asian" around here refers to South Asians - Indians, Pakistanis and Sri Lankans. 

Koreans and Japanese would be East Asians.





hiitsjudy said:


> What makes you think people on those salaries are usually from Asia ? That's a lot less than what Asian people i know would get paid back home.


----------



## blue_moon

dimkatsar said:


> Good morning everyone.
> I would like to have your opinion about the following salary package from a company located in Dubai.I am currently living with my wife, no children,so will be both of us when coming to Dubai hopefully.
> 
> The salary package is this one.
> 
> Basic:9607aed
> general allowance:9607aed
> Total: 19214aed
> 
> Benefits:
> 22working days
> one yearly return ticket for self,spouse and children
> medical insurance for self,spouse and children.
> Accomodation allowance will be nearly 12k/year.
> 
> Do you believe this salary package would be good for 2 persons. Are we going to struggle or having a normal life doing some savings as well?.
> Also,i would like to ask, in case i need to pay for my wife`s entry permit/residence visa, then how much it normally costs?.
> 
> thank you and i will be waiting for your answers soon please!


This is super confusing. Accommodation allowance you mean 12K per month, which would bring your total income to over 30K per month? Nobody gets accommodation allowance 12K per year. Or is it 19K per month including accommodation allowance? In any case if this is more than you earn back home, you will be fine on 20K to 30K income per month. You can have a good life on that with swiming pool and gym in the building etc. Having no children means that you are okay with 1 bedroom apartment and no school fees etc. it's all right.

You might find this useful: living cost calculator.


----------



## blue_moon

TallyHo said:


> "Asian" around here refers to South Asians - Indians, Pakistanis and Sri Lankans.
> 
> Koreans and Japanese would be East Asians.


Koreans and Japanese and Hong-Kongians and Singaporeans would be in the westerners wage category in my view. I merely refer to employees who work in services such as hotels, shops, and restaurants, because the wages of 2000AED to 5000AED are more than what they could earn back home in like-wise jobs. We did not consider it was attractive offer for a Spanish persons speaking 4 languages with a Master's degree and 27 years of age. I am certain there are many South Asians who earn more in Dubai in other types of jobs (i.e. IT) who earn much more back home and in Dubai.


----------



## enoime

]Hi 
Im hoping to move to Dubai in september this year.I am also hoping to land a good job,i have a degree in Engineering and also have 3 years experience in Customer service.I am married with a 9month old son.Will an employer hire me and support my child,is a 9month old too young to relocate.


Thank you in advance 
enoime


----------



## Aussikaner

*Stats:*

Age: 28
Gender: Female
Marital: Single
Dependents: No
Origin: Western Cape, RSA

Employment Category: Information Technology
Experience: 5 years (3 yrs testing; 2 yrs analysis)
Academics: no bachelors degree, but Australian Year 12 and various IT related certificates
Offered Package:
Basic - 15k AED
Housing - 4.5k AED
Transport - 2.5k AED
Relocation - 1/2 of basic
Vacation - annual return ticket
+ medical, life, ESB
+ 30 days leave
+ cellphone & laptop

Questions:
1) Related to offices being close to Palm/TECOM, will I be able to afford a 2 bedroom (or 1 bedroom + study) unfurnished villa? I would ideally like a private splash pool, but this is a dream.
2) Which bank has the best offerings? (online banking and cellphone banking a must - FNB has spoiled me!) eg. cheapest banking rates + best interest rates?
3) What investment options do I have? I will find a financial advisor but prefer some suggestions (eg. property, policies, unit trusts etc.)


----------



## de Mexicaan

Aussikaner said:


> *Stats:*
> Offered Package:
> Basic - 15k AED
> Housing - 4.5k AED
> Transport - 2.5k AED
> Relocation - 1/2 of basic
> Vacation - annual return ticket
> + medical, life, ESB
> + 30 days leave
> + cellphone & laptop
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Related to offices being close to Palm/TECOM, will I be able to afford a 2 bedroom (or 1 bedroom + study) unfurnished villa? I would ideally like a private splash pool, but this is a dream.
> 2) Which bank has the best offerings? (online banking and cellphone banking a must - FNB has spoiled me!) eg. cheapest banking rates + best interest rates?
> 3) What investment options do I have? I will find a financial advisor but prefer some suggestions (eg. property, policies, unit trusts etc.)


At 1): I do not think so, at dubizzle.com you can get a good view on prices of houses and appartments.
At 2) I read in another topic that all banks suck, but apparently HSBC and Emirates NBD have good online banking services.
At 3) I do not know, I am planning my financials back home


----------



## basc

Aussikaner said:


> *Stats:*
> 
> Age: 28
> Gender: Female
> Marital: Single
> Dependents: No
> Origin: Western Cape, RSA
> 
> Employment Category: Information Technology
> Experience: 5 years (3 yrs testing; 2 yrs analysis)
> Academics: no bachelors degree, but Australian Year 12 and various IT related certificates
> Offered Package:
> Basic - 15k AED
> Housing - 4.5k AED
> Transport - 2.5k AED
> Relocation - 1/2 of basic
> Vacation - annual return ticket
> + medical, life, ESB
> + 30 days leave
> + cellphone & laptop
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Related to offices being close to Palm/TECOM, will I be able to afford a 2 bedroom (or 1 bedroom + study) unfurnished villa? I would ideally like a private splash pool, but this is a dream.
> 2) Which bank has the best offerings? (online banking and cellphone banking a must - FNB has spoiled me!) eg. cheapest banking rates + best interest rates?
> 3) What investment options do I have? I will find a financial advisor but prefer some suggestions (eg. property, policies, unit trusts etc.)


1) Definitely not a villa, you will have to add some of your salary to the accom allowance to get a 1 bed in Al Barsha, Tecom, JLT or Marina areas (not a good tower in the Marina though).
2) Emirates NBD are ok, but it's best you just use a Dubai bank for day to day and maintain your relationship with a bank at home for anything long term.
3) With that salary - not a lot. Your total package is enough to have a nice lifestyle here in my opinion, but not much savings at the end of the month.


----------



## blue_moon

Aussikaner said:


> *Stats:*
> 
> Age: 28
> Gender: Female
> Marital: Single
> Dependents: No
> Origin: Western Cape, RSA
> 
> Employment Category: Information Technology
> Experience: 5 years (3 yrs testing; 2 yrs analysis)
> Academics: no bachelors degree, but Australian Year 12 and various IT related certificates
> Offered Package:
> Basic - 15k AED
> Housing - 4.5k AED
> Transport - 2.5k AED
> Relocation - 1/2 of basic
> Vacation - annual return ticket
> + medical, life, ESB
> + 30 days leave
> + cellphone & laptop
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Related to offices being close to Palm/TECOM, will I be able to afford a 2 bedroom (or 1 bedroom + study) unfurnished villa? I would ideally like a private splash pool, but this is a dream.
> 2) Which bank has the best offerings? (online banking and cellphone banking a must - FNB has spoiled me!) eg. cheapest banking rates + best interest rates?
> 3) What investment options do I have? I will find a financial advisor but prefer some suggestions (eg. property, policies, unit trusts etc.)


Standard offer for your age and experience. You can have a 1 bedroom for 5K (60K per year) if you want something more special you just pay 6k or 7K per month and you are fine. Everything on to of that goes towards your lifestyle and savings. 

This cost calculator is actually quite good: link.


----------



## blue_moon

After observing the offers people post here for some time, I came up with this expected salary calculator for total compensation. Total compensation includes all financial allowances paid each month. It excludes all non-financial allowances such as health care or ticket costs.

*The Blue_Moon Fair Salary Calculator (per month):

(1) Age between 21 and 30: Total Expected Compensation = Age*1,000 - 10,000
(2) Age between 31 and 40: Total Expected Compensation = Age*1,000 - 5,000
(3) Older than 41 yrs of age: Total Expected Compensation = Age*1,000*

For example:
If you are 22 you get an offer of approximately = 12*1,000 - 10,000 = 12K per month.
If you are 28 you get an offer of approximately = 28*1,000 - 10,000 = 18K per month.
If you are 35 you get an offer of approximately = 35*1,000 - 5,000 = 30K per month.

With more years of experience the income is rising exponentially, therefore, people who get work experience in their home country and move here when they reach 35 (for example) get better packages than people with little or no experience who move here in their twenties.

If the total compensation offered is more than my calculator expects, then you have a relatively good offer, and if it is less then you have a relatively weak offer. Of course variations away from these values depends on the quality of your education and work experience.


----------



## Harms100

Hi there, I would like to get a bit of feedback please on an offer of employment I have received. It's a great sounding full time position working in a sporting facility, and the monthly package (including medical cover, annuyal flight, descounted aditional flights, shift allowance) is 13,000AED (£2,200) which includes a 'utilities allowance' which I believe is suposed to look after or at lease contribute to accommodation. I was hoping the accommodation was covered but now this figure, to me at least, seems a little low to cover all expenses such as accommodation, car rental/lease, bills, fuel, socialising etc! Would love to hear your feedback guys please!!!


----------



## Harms100

Hi there, I would like to get a bit of feedback please on an offer of employment I have received. 

It's a great sounding full time position working in a sporting facility, and the monthly package (including medical cover, annuyal flight, descounted aditional flights, shift allowance) is 13,000AED (£2,200) which includes a 'utilities allowance' which I believe is suposed to look after or at lease contribute to accommodation. I was hoping the accommodation was covered but now this figure, to me at least, seems a little low to cover all expenses such as accommodation, car rental/lease, bills, fuel, socialising etc! Would love to hear your feedback guys please!!!


----------



## regulators

regulators said:


> hi, my package.
> 
> 110 k us or 330 k UAE a year
> 
> company housing Emirates airline
> 
> 11k US or 33k UAE for my childrens schooling. a year.
> 
> I have my three kids are young
> 
> 
> thats the pay package. Is this good? Can I save money?


any one with an idea??


----------



## basc

regulators said:


> any one with an idea??


Yeah, I know Emirates staff living on this in company accommodation and they have a good lifestyle. I know single-income western families living on less than this and still doing ok.

Whether it's a good offer or not depends on the grade and position in EK.


----------



## basc

Harms100 said:


> Hi there, I would like to get a bit of feedback please on an offer of employment I have received.
> 
> It's a great sounding full time position working in a sporting facility, and the monthly package (including medical cover, annuyal flight, descounted aditional flights, shift allowance) is 13,000AED (£2,200) which includes a 'utilities allowance' which I believe is suposed to look after or at lease contribute to accommodation. I was hoping the accommodation was covered but now this figure, to me at least, seems a little low to cover all expenses such as accommodation, car rental/lease, bills, fuel, socialising etc! Would love to hear your feedback guys please!!!


Read through the rest of this thread and you'll get your answer easily enough - it's too low for a western expat to have a decent lifestyle.


----------



## Harms100

Thanks for your thoughts, I assume its worth going back to them and showing them my value to their organisation and also to let them know of the expected expenses whilst in Dubai. It's a shame as the offer seems to undervalue me, is this normal - that you get a low offer and you work to get it up? It's emirate scale EK.07


----------



## AMJ3101

Hey all!

First post and its going to be a long one!

Ive been approached about a position in Dubai, had the phone interview and they want to fly me out next week at their expense to view the facilities and check out the heat to see if i can deal with it!

Its a position at the Airport and they have said to me they are offering $70k USD (257k AED ish)Per Annum, plus medical and life cover. 32 days annual leave.
Theyve said thats "Inclusive of everything" What i would like to know before i go and see them face to face is what exactly is mandatory for them to offer me and what should i be trying to negotiate from them? Is this a decent liveable wage with enough to save some money? Im not going to be going wild but dont want to be sat indoors every night either!

I am 44 with 21 years experience in Aviation.

What should i expect the company to offer when i first relocate? Some time in accomodation paid by them for me to find my own accomodation? Help with shipping personal effects from the UK?

Where should i be looking to live and what should i be expecting to pay? All i need is a 1 bed apartment with good connections to the airport either by road or by Metro. I want somewhere pleasant and with at least something to do in the eve, i dont want to feel isolated as im going to be coming out on my own. Im happy to commute up to around 30 mins but this is flexible for the right area. I would love to be near the sea but obviously this comes at a premium, a decent apartment in a nice location is preferable to a shed with a sea view!

Sorry for all the questions but i want to get as much background information before i get any formal offer so i can negotiate the best deal i can and i want to start looking online for accomodation so when i need to look for real i have a good idea of costs and desireable areas.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## fcjb1970

Andy,

You don't say what type of salary you currently earn. But that seems pretty low to me. If you earn over $50K at your current job I have a hard time doing the math that makes that salary worth while.


----------



## AMJ3101

Apologies, current salary is £28k ($44k) Obviously theres tax etc to come off of that. Doing a quick bit of maths it works out approximately that i will be taking home double what i do now due to their being no tax in Dubai but i know its a higher cost of living out there.


----------



## AMJ3101

Oh yeah, forgot to add, the job is located in The Airport Free Zone if that makes a difference to accomodation and transport links!


----------



## nikkisizer

AMJ3101 said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to add, the job is located in The Airport Free Zone if that makes a difference to accomodation and transport links!


Hi Andy,

Accommodation wise a 1 bedroom apartment will cost you approx $11k p.a. in a nice expat community called Mirdif, google Shorooq - Mirdif and this will give you an idea of what you can expect.

Mirdif is approx 10/15 mins drive to the Airport Free Zone and there is a good selection of pubs/bars close by too so you won't have any problems meeting people


----------



## AMJ3101

Thanks for that reply. Sorry for all the questions but as im sure people will understand, its a huge step to move out here, especially as im doing it on my own and i need to be sure i make the right choices.

My salary equates to roughly 21400AED a month, does this sound a reasonable amount to live on?


----------



## blue_moon

AMJ3101 said:


> Thanks for that reply. Sorry for all the questions but as im sure people will understand, its a huge step to move out here, especially as im doing it on my own and i need to be sure i make the right choices.
> 
> My salary equates to roughly 21400AED a month, does this sound a reasonable amount to live on?


Reasonable for a single person, and you can still safe a bit. 1 bedroom goes for 40K to 80K per year depends if you want something nice or something nice or something extraordinary... and the rest you have for living.


----------



## AMJ3101

Thanks for that, i dont want a lavish lifestyle but i dont want to be constantly worrying about money either.


----------



## blue_moon

AMJ3101 said:


> Thanks for that, i dont want a lavish lifestyle but i dont want to be constantly worrying about money either.


I think the rule is that if you earn more in Dubai than you earn back home, then your lifestyle shall be better. This lifestyle cost calculator is done really well: link.

Edit: By earning more I mean like 30% more, in that case it shall be worth it.


----------



## Jynxgirl

30% more, as long as you have accomodations paid for, imo.


----------



## AMJ3101

Well if im allowing for the fact that i pay tax in the uk and wont be in Dubai then my actual take home pay will be pretty much double!


----------



## Jynxgirl

If after accommodation and vehicle, you are making around 10k, you wont save much of anything but you will live ok. Not lavish, but ok doing normal expat things. Not living the dubai lifestyle, but a normal lifestyle.


----------



## AMJ3101

It does seem that my offer is on the low side. Im due to be flying out at the weekend to have a chat with my prospective employer. I think i need to push for a better deal or an aditional housing allowance. My current offer equates to 21400AED a month all in, whats considered a reasonable offer and what should i be asking for?


----------



## Felixtoo2

I`m not sure what line of work you`re in but I work at the airport and my companys housing allowance is 190K for married no kids and 210K dhs for married with kids per year.


----------



## GlobalCitizenBR

Hi there,

I've just received a job offer today, and it looks like this:

- Salary: AED 257,000 per year
- Housing: AED 120,000 per year + all utilities paid for
- Vacations: 5 weeks per year
- Accomodations/settle-in: first in-country month is fully reimbursable
- One ticket home per year
- Medical & Insurance for family
- No transportation (i.e., no car or drivers)

From what I've researched so far, it seems like my wife and I (no kids) will live comfortable without "Dubai lifestyle". We are quiet and home-oriented LOL so I don't think it should be an issue.

ANY THOUGHTS??? We are more interested in living comfortably in Dubai, and saving a little bit whenever possible, rather than knowing if the offer matches my experience, my job position etc. ( Which I think it does match, and it's definitely a lot more than what I make back home  )

Thanks!


----------



## GlobalCitizenBR

dimkatsar said:


> Good morning everyone.
> I would like to have your opinion about the following salary package from a company located in Dubai.I am currently living with my wife, no children,so will be both of us when coming to Dubai hopefully.
> 
> The salary package is this one.
> 
> Basic:9607aed
> general allowance:9607aed
> Total: 19214aed
> 
> Benefits:
> 22working days
> one yearly return ticket for self,spouse and children
> medical insurance for self,spouse and children.
> Accomodation allowance will be nearly 12k/year.
> 
> Do you believe this salary package would be good for 2 persons. Are we going to struggle or having a normal life doing some savings as well?.
> Also,i would like to ask, in case i need to pay for my wife`s entry permit/residence visa, then how much it normally costs?.
> 
> thank you and i will be waiting for your answers soon please!


I'm afraid I would agree with other replies too - accomodations/housing seems a low, if indeed it is AED 12,000 per year.

Check the website JustRentals they have nice offers on properties, like JBR and Dubai Marina (apartments) and The Springs and Arabian Ranches (houses). Prices ranges from AED 80,000 thru AED 150,000 per year.

Again, I am still coming to Dubai within the next couple months (once I accept my offer), so I am basing my reply on property search on websites like JustRentals and Dubizzle.


----------



## de Mexicaan

GlobalCitizenBR said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've just received a job offer today, and it looks like this:
> 
> - Salary: AED 257,000 per year
> - Housing: AED 120,000 per year + all utilities paid for
> - Vacations: 5 weeks per year
> - Accomodations/settle-in: first in-country month is fully reimbursable
> - One ticket home per year
> - Medical & Insurance for family
> - No transportation (i.e., no car or drivers)
> 
> From what I've researched so far, it seems like my wife and I (no kids) will live comfortable without "Dubai lifestyle". We are quiet and home-oriented LOL so I don't think it should be an issue.
> 
> ANY THOUGHTS??? We are more interested in living comfortably in Dubai, and saving a little bit whenever possible, rather than knowing if the offer matches my experience, my job position etc. ( Which I think it does match, and it's definitely a lot more than what I make back home  )
> 
> Thanks!


I do not know what you are used to of course, but having no children you should be able to have a good life, I suppose.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Global, you will be fine. Tell your wife to get a job or go volunteer though  Jumeirah Janes get very bored and there isnt a whole lot to do but shop, shop, shop and brunch, brunch, brunch.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

Hey guys, anyone has any idea what a reasonable package for a chef would be around these parts ?

My brother is considering a move to the region, but with no grounds for comparing...

Accommodation is provided, food on location obviously, transport to and from accommodation, medical, life insurance, uniform and uniform laundry are all included.

that means he is left with paying for phone, food on the day (days ?) he does not work, car if he wants one, and that's pretty much it (unless I am forgetting something major).

What would you guys say a good package then is (for any job), and what about a chef's job ?

(Should I add French chef  )


----------



## Dubai1970

blue_moon said:


> I think the rule is that if you earn more in Dubai than you earn back home, then your lifestyle shall be better. This lifestyle cost calculator is done really well: link.
> 
> Edit: By earning more I mean like 30% more, in that case it shall be worth it.


Blue Moon,

Thanks for posting that calculator link. I've found it before in internet researches and would be very interested to know whether forum members think it is accurate (I'm moving to Dubai next month). 

Many thanks.


----------



## blue_moon

Dubai1970 said:


> Blue Moon,
> 
> Thanks for posting that calculator link. I've found it before in internet researches and would be very interested to know whether forum members think it is accurate (I'm moving to Dubai next month).
> 
> Many thanks.


According to my own view the calculator is accurate and it is also extremely objective, relative to the advice you might get here. This forum is excellent, but it depends on individual people's own views. For example if someone ears EUR 300K, he will always tend to think its impossible to live just on EUR 80K net a year, given his expense, and the society that surrounds him. On the other hand there are people in Dubai who earn EUR 15K per year and those will tell you that EUR 30K is an excellent offer. For this reason the calculator is extremely useful because it provides an objective assessment - no bull****.

Having that said the calculator has some downsides. Such as the transportation assumes a 5 year car loan, while renting a car might cost you a bit more than that. I don't think that people who come to Dubai for the 1st time are going to buy a car on a 5 year loan immediately, especially not in their probation period, which is 6 months long. Renting a car might be a bit more expensive, but we speak about a few hundreds (thousands?) more. So they could have included a renting car option. 

I also wonder about the living cost calculator. For 1 person they calculate 600 AED per month, but they say in the next sentence that 1 beer costs 30AED, thus AED 600 would only get you as far as 20 beers per month, and some people might not be okay with that. Lifestyle cost can vary a lot, so if you wake up next to a beautiful eastern European blond one morning, then 600 might be your budget for one evening rather than a month. I do think, however, that groceries and restaurants are same priced or cheaper than in Europe - so you know what to expect.

Regarding renting a flat, I think the calculator is exactly right. The prices they list are the prices you get. They call Marina "fair level" and JBR "expat level", which is a bit weird as most expats live in Marina, so why not just call that an "expat level", but you get the point - there is four different levels of accommodation ranging from two stars to five star levels - allow for 1 star extra for fancy locations (downtown, palms, difc) and that's it. 

Surprisingly they don't include the bills for internet, TV, electricity, water, cell phone, and you might also want to travel to neighboring countries up and then. However, the calculator explicitness states that it calculates the minimum necessary expenses, not average expenses, nor maximum expenses.


----------



## AMJ3101

Its strange, but according to that calculator i need just under 10k AED to get by yet many people on here have replied to my question of "Is 21400 AED per month enough to live on?" and ive been told no! Im a single guy looking for a 1 bed in an "expat" location and a basic vw car and thats the figure it gives me!

Very conflicting advice.


----------



## Jynxgirl

It doesnt matter what that calculator says. 10k is the breadline for most westerners... with their accomodations paid. It really depends how you live though. You could make 10k and still manage to save few thousand dirhams a month or you could be like many who have no money at the end of the month and eating ramen waiting for their salary to be deposited. I know many who do this.... 

For a single person, you could be on the cheaper side and spend 600 to 1000 dirhams ish for a weekend of thur night out, fri cheap brunch, fri dinner/clubbing, sat more chilled dinner/few drinks, or be living it up and be closer to 1500 to 2000+ for a modest dubai lifestyle type weekend of nice hotel buffets/restaurants, nice fancy brunch, sat out and about activity like beach with dinner at nice restaurant, easily. Didnt include if you wanted to do any type of activity like golfing, deep sea fishing, scuba diving, wild wadi, etc which will add 500 to 1000 to your weekend. Add in a car/petrol/gas, cable, mobilie/cell, taxis, etc etc etc. It just adds up. 

4000+ for weekends out, 2000+ for car, 1000 for phone/cable internet.... just adds up. 

You CAN live much cheaper then this, but most westerners dont. Why inconvenience yourself, move to a middle eastern country, and not be able to live a good life?


----------



## Kawasutra

> Why inconvenience yourself, move to a middle eastern country, and not be able to live a good life?


Good one...!


----------



## Kawasutra

AMJ3101 said:


> Its strange, but according to that calculator i need just under 10k AED to get by yet many people on here have replied to my question of "Is 21400 AED per month enough to live on?" and ive been told no! Im a single guy looking for a 1 bed in an "expat" location and a basic vw car and thats the figure it gives me!
> 
> Very conflicting advice.


21400 AED all in is OK!


----------



## AMJ3101

Jynxgirl said:


> Why inconvenience yourself, move to a middle eastern country, and not be able to live a good life?


And this is my dilema at the moment. I dont see the point of living a similar life to what i do now but without my friends and family nearby and without all the little luxuries i have here in the UK.

For me to make the jump to Dubai it needs to be a worthwhile financial increase and its not looking like 21400AED will be if i have to pay for my own accomodation.

I guess i will know soon as ive had my flights and hotel confirmed and im coming out saturday! Lets see what i can manage to negotiate on sunday morning!


----------



## Dubai1970

Blue Moon and Jynxgirl - thanks so much for taking the trouble to put some colour on this for us. Your comments add a great deal of helpful perspective and make it much simpler to form a view on this vital issue. 

Blue Moon:

- car loan of five years seems unlikely, I agree. Most folks would go for 36 months financing I suspect, which would obviously push up the runrate a bit. 

- groceries - your comment that European prices are a good benchmark is very helpful. As regards eating out, I had heard that - apples to apples - restaurants are actually rather cheaper in DXB than in Europe / N. America. However (as Jynxgirl observed) I guess it's a case of how extravagent you want to be. I suspect eating at At.mosphere every weekend would blow a hole in the budget pretty quickly, but my tastes and aspirations run more to good local cuisine or seafood or a steak at a nice joint somewhere near the old part of town or on the beach - so hopefully costs won't be exorbitant. I recall reading somewhere (maybe on this site in one of the threads) that restaurants are cheap enough that expats basically don't cook at home and eat out or order in food as a matter of routine. Not sure how much credence to give that, but it's what I read. I recall the poster went on to say that "all restaurants in Dubai deliver food". 

- as regards rental costs in DXB......this is something I guess I will just have to learn for myself when I finally get over there and start viewing properties.... You go to 3 different websites and you get 4 opinions on this. I am looking for a 2 or 3BR apartment in Downtown (will be working in DIFC) and from what I've seen on Dubizzle, propertyfinder.ae and a variety of smaller agents' sites, costs seems unreal, more like high-end London rates. I've seen a lot of quotes of 180k+ for 2BR in pretty unassuming locations, with no view, low floor. Sobering.

One other thing: no doubt the "beautiful eastern European blonde" would be value for money, but I reckon my missus would take a seriously dim view of the proceedings!! She's small but she's got a mean jab!

Jynxgirl - again, thanks for sharing your thoughts. I have harvested a lot of costs data off **********, Grapeshisha and a host of other places and was coming out at circa (per month, for 2 adults, no kids, in a 2/3 BR):

Utilities - Dhs250 (DEWA)
Gas (if supplied by building) - Dhs8 (i.e. Dhs100 p/a - negligible)
Cable, Internet and landline (incl. usage) - 500 (Du is doing a Dhs429pcm starter bundle at the moment, so rounded up to 500 to cover usage). Are you saying I should double that to be realistic?
Groceries - Dhs500 (looking too low now after reading your post, even for basics, no Wagyu beef or brandy butter!)
Dry-cleaning - Dhs 291 (i.e. GBP£50)
Maid - Dhs1258 (for 5hrs per week at GBP£10 per hour - seemed a fair wage)
Gym - Dhs459 per person (DIFC Fitness First)
Beach Club Membership - not factored in - looks eye-wateringly expensive, not sure what you get for the membership either.
Going out - Dhs5800 (i.e. GBP£1000)
Weekday work lunches (until I find somewhere to buy a loaf of bread and some Hellman's and make my own) - Dhs 1100 (i.e. GBP£10 per day - I will work in DIFC remember).
Car (excluding financing costs, but including annual service, speeding fines, parking, fuel and consumables) - Dhs871 (i.e. GBP£150) - again, this is now looking too low according to your estimate of Dhs2k per month.
Mobile contract (incl. usage) - Dhs291 (i.e. GBP£50)
Haircut (male) - Dhs50

Obviously this isn't an exhaustive list - I'm aware of things like 5% expat property tax, and I'm not sure yet how Home Contents Insurance is priced.


----------



## blue_moon

Jynxgirl said:


> Didnt include if you wanted to do any type of activity like golfing, deep sea fishing, scuba diving, wild wadi, etc which will add 500 to 1000 to your weekend.


Most of Europeans can't afford golfing and scuba diving each weekend. Just a few lucky once can afford a trip to a beach for one week a year, which cost you your yearly savings, but it is free in Dubai. In Paris or London a studio of 40m2 (400 sq foot) is considered a big flat and can costs up to USD 2500. 

So to say to that AED 21,000 is too little because he will live in only in a 90m2 (1000sf. ft) apartment with swimming pool and gym, but is too poor to afford golf and scuba diving, and horse riding each weekend - is a bit off. Most people in Europe can't afford golf, scuba diving anyway, and only saw a horse in movies.

That is why I said that the cost calculator is objective, because when people say AED 21,000 is not enough: they mean you can't afford go golfing and scuba diving each weekend, nor could you party in Armani hotel 2 days a week - what a miserable life would you live!

I don't think it is reasonable to advice someone against a 100% increase in income because he could not afford to go golfing  For AED 10,000 most can have the same ****ty life as in London but for few extras as a double the size flat, swimming pool, and gym in the building. 

So if you earn AED 21,000 you are still left with AED 10,000 that you can spend on going to Armani hotel for parties each weekend, or on scuba diving and golfing, or on traveling to Oman and Jordan for the weekend or you can save it if you just watch TV and are okay with pub for the weekend which will cost you AED 100!

Beside some people said that expat teachers earn around AED 10,000 and still survive on the "fair" accommodation options. Most people working in services I spoke to consider AED 5,000 an amazing salary as they usually earn AED 2,000 a month and still survive and manage to send saving back home.

I understand that it is easy to get jealous in Dubai, because naturally you don't hang out with cheap laborers from developing countries, but you want to hang out with expats from western countries who came to Dubai on a AED 50,000 per month package, and then it's easy to feel poor an jealous when they go golfing.


----------



## Jynxgirl

blue_moon said:


> I understand that it is easy to get jealous in Dubai, because naturally you don't hang out with cheap laborers from developing countries, but you want to hang out with expats from western countries who came to Dubai on a AED 50,000 per month package, and then it's easy to feel poor an jealous when they go golfing.


Over and over, have said, that 10k is usually considered a break even point..... w accomodations paid. I didnt say anything about the 21k salary that the person was asking about. Of course a person will be fine on 21k. But to tell someone that 10k without accomodations paid for, because of some calculator online says you will be ok in Dubai, is doing a disservice to people. In reference to the teachers, they are in the 9 to 12k range usually, tend to be quite young and lacking experience so they are not living it up back 'home' where ever that is. They tend to have accomodations and transportation to work covered, over their salary. And if you are EVER hanging out with most of these young teachers, you will hear them talk aobut their low salaries for dubai and penny pinching to make it go a bit further here.

Not saying I hang around the very uneducated labourers, but I dont mind someone in the fringes of what westerners tend to label as a labourer. I have friends down to ones who are living in a maids closet on the outlying wall of a villa w their two children in an 'apartment' smaller then my bedroom, to mr hotel son w the ferrari, maserrati, and hummer... w a cheetah or tiger tagging along. 

It isnt about being jealous of anything. 

It is about telling people what it costs to live in dubai as a westerner based on what they say is their current life, what they are expecting, and being here, knowing what most people tend to do. 

Have you came to dubai yet Mr Moon?


----------



## Harms100

Hi guys, just need final clarification please as I need to inform my potential new employers either YES or NO in 48 hours time!!!! I do have a solid job offer (in the perfect sector and the perfect organisation) but fear the package is too low to enjoy the experience. 

So here are the basic points, please bare in mind I am a 32 year old university graduate from England with a number of years experience in this specific field, looking to gain international experience and being offered....

Basic Salary - per month 7,533AED
Utilities Allowance - per month 4,730AED
Transport Allowance - per month 440AED
Annual Leave Ticket - INCLUDED
Medical Insurance - INCLUDED
Relocation Allowance - NOT INCLUDED
Accommodation - NOT INCLUDED

I have tried to 'haggle' but this is the offer on the table.

The total per month cash benefit offered to me is 12,993AED and all posts from you guys will be very useful I'm sure and thank you in advance!!!


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

Harms100 said:


> Hi guys, just need final clarification please as I need to inform my potential new employers either YES or NO in 48 hours time!!!! I do have a solid job offer (in the perfect sector and the perfect organisation) but fear the package is too low to enjoy the experience.
> 
> So here are the basic points, please bare in mind I am a 32 year old university graduate from England with a number of years experience in this specific field, looking to gain international experience and being offered....
> 
> Basic Salary - per month 7,533AED
> Utilities Allowance - per month 4,730AED
> Transport Allowance - per month 440AED
> Annual Leave Ticket - INCLUDED
> Medical Insurance - INCLUDED
> Relocation Allowance - NOT INCLUDED
> Accommodation - NOT INCLUDED
> 
> I have tried to 'haggle' but this is the offer on the table.
> 
> The total per month cash benefit offered to me is 12,993AED and all posts from you guys will be very useful I'm sure and thank you in advance!!!


It does seem quite low considering you don't have an accommodation allowance. I guess it all depends on the lifestyle you want to live out there but my guess would be that you'd very quickly be counting down the days until your next wage.
Also, no help with the relocation fees at all?! Doesn't sound too great.


----------



## Harms100

Thanks for the reply - sadly that is my initial thoughts as I will need to find accommodation and rent a car as soon as I land if not before and they are two quite large and consistent expenses.


----------



## AMJ3101

Makes my 21400 AED look better!


----------



## Felixtoo2

That's not bad it's awful, I'm not sure which country you are from but I can't believe that you are even considering it. IMHO there is no way you can enjoy living in Dubai on 12 grand a month when you have to take rent money out of it.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

Felixtoo2 said:


> That's not bad it's awful, I'm not sure which country you are from but I can't believe that you are even considering it. IMHO there is no way you can enjoy living in Dubai on 12 grand a month when you have to take rent money out of it.


I didn't want to be quite so blunt Felix! But for sure, if he is from the west the company are definitely "at it!"


----------



## Dubai1970

Walk away - that's a desultory offer.


----------



## blue_moon

Harms100 said:


> Hi guys, just need final clarification please as I need to inform my potential new employers either YES or NO in 48 hours time!!!! I do have a solid job offer (in the perfect sector and the perfect organisation) but fear the package is too low to enjoy the experience.
> 
> So here are the basic points, please bare in mind I am a 32 year old university graduate from England with a number of years experience in this specific field, looking to gain international experience and being offered....
> 
> Basic Salary - per month 7,533AED
> Utilities Allowance - per month 4,730AED
> Transport Allowance - per month 440AED
> Annual Leave Ticket - INCLUDED
> Medical Insurance - INCLUDED
> Relocation Allowance - NOT INCLUDED
> Accommodation - NOT INCLUDED
> 
> I have tried to 'haggle' but this is the offer on the table.
> 
> The total per month cash benefit offered to me is 12,993AED and all posts from you guys will be very useful I'm sure and thank you in advance!!!


If you have a masters degree it seems quite low also given your age and experience. However if it is more than you earn back home, you might still consider it. I use my own method to compare salaries, and your income would be lower than what a standard expat would earn.

*The Blue_Moon Fair Salary Calculator (per month):

(1) Age between 21 and 30: Total Expected Compensation = Age*1,000 - 10,000
(2) Age between 31 and 40: Total Expected Compensation = Age*1,000 - 5,000
(3) Older than 41 yrs of age: Total Expected Compensation = Age*1,000*

However, AED 12,993 will cover your cost well, it is a normal salary for teachers or employees in services. You will earn close to AED 160,000 a year. You can rent a 1 bedroom in Marina for 60,000 and you have the AED 100,000 for all the rest. Most people would tell you don't take it, but if you are a teacher maybe it is fair. It really depends on your industry too as services or teachers jobs pay less specialists jobs like oil field engineers or asset managers.


----------



## vantage

would welcome a few thoughts on this...

i'm doing (another!) spreadsheet!
THe online calculator has been very useful, though i added a good 10% to all the figures for bounce.

Assume accommodation, transport, utilities, flights, holidays, groceries, school fees & school extras etc all taken care of...
In trying to calculate what i am likely to be able to save, how much additional money do I need per month to enjoy family lifelife?
We are a family of 4 (7 yr old & 3 yr old)
We are not mental, hi-octane clubbers and live a relatively quiet rural life at present.
in terms of generally being comfortable, getting out and about, kids clubs, the odd restaurant etc - what sort of ball-park figure should i have in mind?

keen to see thoughts as to whether it matches my guesstimate!

i know there is an element of 'how long is a piece of string'!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

blue_moon said:


> However, AED 12,993 will cover your cost well, it is a normal salary for teachers or employees in services. You will earn close to AED 160,000 a year. You can rent a 1 bedroom in Marina for 60,000 and you have the AED 100,000 for all the rest. Most people would tell you don't take it, but if you are a teacher maybe it is fair. It really depends on your industry too as services or teachers jobs pay less specialists jobs like oil field engineers or asset managers.



I would like to point out to you that Mr Moon doesnt appear to even live in dubai yet. 

The others who have responded and told you it is complete crap.... live here.


----------



## fcjb1970

vantage said:


> would welcome a few thoughts on this...
> 
> i'm doing (another!) spreadsheet!
> THe online calculator has been very useful, though i added a good 10% to all the figures for bounce.
> 
> Assume accommodation, transport, utilities, flights, holidays, groceries, school fees & school extras etc all taken care of...
> In trying to calculate what i am likely to be able to save, how much additional money do I need per month to enjoy family lifelife?
> We are a family of 4 (7 yr old & 3 yr old)
> We are not mental, hi-octane clubbers and live a relatively quiet rural life at present.
> in terms of generally being comfortable, getting out and about, kids clubs, the odd restaurant etc - what sort of ball-park figure should i have in mind?
> 
> keen to see thoughts as to whether it matches my guesstimate!
> 
> i know there is an element of 'how long is a piece of string'!!


Personally, I would say 15K if you want to be able to take the family out for dinner do some stuff with the kids on the weekends, take the wife out for a date night a couple times a month, buy some clothes and not be counting pennies. I know a ton of people are going to say how high that number is and you can live on much less. But, that is what living a comfortable middle class life costs here


----------



## ziokendo

I am wondering, are you a british national or graduated in england but let's say Indian ?

In the first case frankly your offer sounds ridiculous, which would make me worry about the company, because no sensible and reputable company ever, employing other expats, is even trying to offer a western with some years of experience such a ridiculous amount like 13k in the first place, as they would know is completely out of market, regardless of the fact you can live with it or not (for what the answer will be yes, I believe that Dubai median salary is less than that).

In the second case, most companies known that Indian will accept a lower salary here in Dubai rather than in the West because they are closer to home and their families, so it could be in line with the market (I cannot confirm cause I am no expert).

Even if they go up to 16k/mo, which is the minimum as a single person I would accept to live in Dubai (and for such a low amount only if carreer wise it makes sense) I hope that you have decent savings because the startup costs here are huge so your cash flow might suffer.




Harms100 said:


> Hi guys, just need final clarification please as I need to inform my potential new employers either YES or NO in 48 hours time!!!! I do have a solid job offer (in the perfect sector and the perfect organisation) but fear the package is too low to enjoy the experience.
> 
> So here are the basic points, please bare in mind I am a 32 year old university graduate from England with a number of years experience in this specific field, looking to gain international experience and being offered....
> 
> Basic Salary - per month 7,533AED
> Utilities Allowance - per month 4,730AED
> Transport Allowance - per month 440AED
> Annual Leave Ticket - INCLUDED
> Medical Insurance - INCLUDED
> Relocation Allowance - NOT INCLUDED
> Accommodation - NOT INCLUDED
> 
> I have tried to 'haggle' but this is the offer on the table.
> 
> The total per month cash benefit offered to me is 12,993AED and all posts from you guys will be very useful I'm sure and thank you in advance!!!


----------



## vantage

fcjb1970 said:


> Personally, I would say 15K if you want to be able to take the family out for dinner do some stuff with the kids on the weekends, take the wife out for a date night a couple times a month, buy some clothes and not be counting pennies. I know a ton of people are going to say how high that number is and you can live on much less. But, that is what living a comfortable middle class life costs here


Ok......! Yes, more than I'd budgeted, but not unsurprising, really. 
Think we'll be around the 10K max. mark if we're still going to hit our savings targets. 
Will just have to play smart!
Thanks. 
Interested to hear other comments too, though.


----------



## M3red

So what are the startup costs? If a company Pays your rent and you pay them back what else and how much should one budget for?


----------



## DuBrummie

Hi all,

I've already signed a contract and start training next week so it's a bit late if my offer isn't that good but here it is. I'm 29 years old 1 degree and 2 masters degrees in mechanical engineering, chemical engineering and biosciences, but with no relevant industrial experience other than running my own business 4 years ago. 

I've been offered a total package of 16,500aed per month

10k basic salary
2k car allowance
4.5k housing allowance

The offer also includes one flight home a year, medical insurance, mobile phone etc. and after 9 months there should be a pay increase of around 8k aed which is written into the contract. Does this sound about right for a single guy out there? I don't really drink so I won't have the price of alcohol to worry about but I am totally hooked on climbing which I am hoping to keep up out there.


----------



## de Mexicaan

@DuBrummie: It seems not too bad for a youngster, but I think you have to make sure that you will indeed get that 8k increase.


----------



## Baraka

blue_moon said:


> After observing the offers people post here for some time, I came up with this expected salary calculator for total compensation. Total compensation includes all financial allowances paid each month. It excludes all non-financial allowances such as health care or ticket costs.
> 
> *The Blue_Moon Fair Salary Calculator (per month):
> 
> (1) Age between 21 and 30: Total Expected Compensation = Age*1,000 - 10,000
> (2) Age between 31 and 40: Total Expected Compensation = Age*1,000 - 5,000
> (3) Older than 41 yrs of age: Total Expected Compensation = Age*1,000*
> 
> For example:
> If you are 22 you get an offer of approximately = 12*1,000 - 10,000 = 12K per month.
> If you are 28 you get an offer of approximately = 28*1,000 - 10,000 = 18K per month.
> If you are 35 you get an offer of approximately = 35*1,000 - 5,000 = 30K per month.
> 
> With more years of experience the income is rising exponentially, therefore, people who get work experience in their home country and move here when they reach 35 (for example) get better packages than people with little or no experience who move here in their twenties.
> 
> If the total compensation offered is more than my calculator expects, then you have a relatively good offer, and if it is less then you have a relatively weak offer. Of course variations away from these values depends on the quality of your education and work experience.


Hi there, 

Thanks for taking the time to make such a calculator.

However, this calculator worries me slightly. 

I'm a 32 year old British citizen of Indian origin, educated in England to Bachelors level.

My subsequent experience in the UK has meant around 4 years experiece in my field, with a couple of years management experience in the digital/web/social media profession.

I join my wife here in Dubai. She's a Senior University Lecturer and has been here for the past four months. I have just arrived a couple of weeks ago and am looking for work. My salary in the UK was £32,000.

According to your calculator, my monthly wage here should be AED 27,000. I think it is quite unlikely for me to get offered that much (not impossible, but unlikely given what I have seen here and applied for so far). I am curious as to whether this figure would include accommmodation as part of the contract, or are you saying that this is a fair base salary amount that I should expect?

The above and the fact that although I'm British, my skin colour is brown and my name is not Anglo-Saxon does concern me a bit about how we really would get on here and the sort of packages I should be expecting. Your final sentence stipulating that variations do exist in accordance with one's educational background and experience does give me some hope. I must say that on first glance at your calculator, my eyebrows were raised


----------



## Amtmann

So, a few things that have me confused here:

I am about to work for a large European software company, but salary negotiations haven't yet begun. I don't know how hard to press. Here are some questions that I have: 

If you're a single western professional (i.e. no dependents), should you expect that your company will pay an accommodation allowance AND that this allowance will effectively fully cover the cost of a decent apartment on a yearly basis? Is this a given?

If you're a single western professional, should you expect that your company will pay a relocation allowance? I have no money to ease my transition to Dubai life, so I think that I would need them to pay for my plane ticket, pay for my apartment, and give me a small sum to bide me over until my salary kicks in. Is this a reasonable expectation on my part?

Again, if you're a single western professional, should you ask for a yearly flight home to be included in your compensation? 

Should I ask for a travel allowance too (to help you buy and run a car)? 

Do employers help you to establish a bank account?

How open are employers to compensation package negotiation?

If I am offered, say, 16,000 AED per month, Does that typically mean that I receive 16,000 AED per month + accommodation allowance + whatever other allowances are agreed upon? Or are the allowances usually taken out of that 16,000 AED per month, leaving me with potentially much less to live on and save?


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

Amtmann said:


> So, a few things that have me confused here:
> 
> I am about to work for a large European software company, but salary negotiations haven't yet begun. I don't know how hard to press. Here are some questions that I have:
> 
> If you're a single western professional (i.e. no dependents), should you expect that your company will pay an accommodation allowance AND that this allowance will effectively fully cover the cost of a decent apartment on a yearly basis? Is this a given?
> 
> If you're a single western professional, should you expect that your company will pay a relocation allowance? I have no money to ease my transition to Dubai life, so I think that I would need them to pay for my plane ticket, pay for my apartment, and give me a small sum to bide me over until my salary kicks in. Is this a reasonable expectation on my part?
> 
> Again, if you're a single western professional, should you ask for a yearly flight home to be included in your compensation?
> 
> Should I ask for a travel allowance too (to help you buy and run a car)?
> 
> Do employers help you to establish a bank account?
> 
> How open are employers to compensation package negotiation?
> 
> If I am offered, say, 16,000 AED per month, Does that typically mean that I receive 16,000 AED per month + accommodation allowance + whatever other allowances are agreed upon? Or are the allowances usually taken out of that 16,000 AED per month, leaving me with potentially much less to live on and save?


Being single does not mean that you are not entitled to the benefits that are standard for most employment contracts.
You will of course need to check with then regarding all of these as well as medical insurance. 
Some employers will advise that you open an account with their bank, it means your wages should go in quicker but you should probably check with your fellow colleagues as to who they bank with & who will be best to suit your needs.
All packages are subject to negotiation so push for as much as you can- you don't ask, you don't get!


----------



## amitgoyalamit

Baraka said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to make such a calculator.
> 
> However, this calculator worries me slightly.
> 
> I'm a 32 year old British citizen of Indian origin, educated in England to Bachelors level.
> 
> My subsequent experience in the UK has meant around 4 years experiece in my field, with a couple of years management experience in the digital/web/social media profession.
> 
> I join my wife here in Dubai. She's a Senior University Lecturer and has been here for the past four months. I have just arrived a couple of weeks ago and am looking for work. My salary in the UK was £32,000.
> 
> According to your calculator, my monthly wage here should be AED 27,000. I think it is quite unlikely for me to get offered that much (not impossible, but unlikely given what I have seen here and applied for so far). I am curious as to whether this figure would include accommmodation as part of the contract, or are you saying that this is a fair base salary amount that I should expect?
> 
> The above and the fact that although I'm British, my skin colour is brown and my name is not Anglo-Saxon does concern me a bit about how we really would get on here and the sort of packages I should be expecting. Your final sentence stipulating that variations do exist in accordance with one's educational background and experience does give me some hope. I must say that on first glance at your calculator, my eyebrows were raised


quite accurate calculation, i am 28 and get 20k, i guess western expats might earn more than what is given in the list


----------



## Amtmann

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> Being single does not mean that you are not entitled to the benefits that are standard for most employment contracts.
> You will of course need to check with then regarding all of these as well as medical insurance.
> Some employers will advise that you open an account with their bank, it means your wages should go in quicker but you should probably check with your fellow colleagues as to who they bank with & who will be best to suit your needs.
> All packages are subject to negotiation so push for as much as you can- you don't ask, you don't get!


Hi JusAdy,

I didn't mean to imply that because I'm single, x should follow. Rather, I meant that as a single person, one's accommodation costs would be lower than someone who needs to accommodate a family (smaller apartment required, hence cheaper to rent, hence the money an employer gives towards accommodation goes a longer way, if you follow me. 

I guess I'm just wary of asking for too much. I'm inclined to ask for 192,000 AED per year (16,000 per month) AND for my accommodation costs to be entirely covered AND for a relocation allowance AND for a flight home once per year, in addition to medical insurance and a pension. 

In my country I earn 38k euro + medical insurance + bonus + pension and am happy. This prospective Dubai employer approached me, and if I go, I want to be sure I've made the right choice. An excellent financial package would go a long way to helping me commit, psychologically, to such a momentous move.


----------



## JohnJ.

Harms100 said:


> Hi guys, just need final clarification please as I need to inform my potential new employers either YES or NO in 48 hours time!!!! I do have a solid job offer (in the perfect sector and the perfect organisation) but fear the package is too low to enjoy the experience.
> 
> So here are the basic points, please bare in mind I am a 32 year old university graduate from England with a number of years experience in this specific field, looking to gain international experience and being offered....
> 
> Basic Salary - per month 7,533AED
> Utilities Allowance - per month 4,730AED
> Transport Allowance - per month 440AED
> Annual Leave Ticket - INCLUDED
> Medical Insurance - INCLUDED
> Relocation Allowance - NOT INCLUDED
> Accommodation - NOT INCLUDED
> 
> I have tried to 'haggle' but this is the offer on the table.
> 
> The total per month cash benefit offered to me is 12,993AED and all posts from you guys will be very useful I'm sure and thank you in advance!!!


What do you think?
Age 32
UK university degree
the offered package...

Let me say this: It's a joke.


----------



## Scott81

Hi everyone, just looking for some help regarding a job offer in Abu Dhabi and wondering if this package is sufficient or if (and how much) I should renegotiate. The job is for Aviation Maintenance/Avionics. Package also includes 25 days off, medical/dental, and flights home for annual leave. From what I'm being told and the research I've performed on the net, it seems that the education benefits are way below the actual cost. Thanks for the help!


Basic Salary: AED. 13,000.00 Per Month

General Allowance (Consolidated): AED. 17,000.00 Per Month (Includes all allowances ... Housing, Utility, Transport, Uniform, telephone, etc)

Monthly Total: AED. 30,000.00 Per Month

Educational Assistance: Within and outside UAE, registration, admission, and tuition fees, examination, laboratory and computer studies fees, along with textbook fees are reimbursed up to a maximum of AED. 35,000/- for secondary and AED. 25,000/- for primary, per child per academic year. Applicable for 4 children maximum at any one time (aged 3 to 18 years inclusive)


----------



## JohnJ.

Scott81 said:


> Hi everyone, just looking for some help regarding a job offer in Abu Dhabi and wondering if this package is sufficient or if (and how much) I should renegotiate. The job is for Aviation Maintenance/Avionics. Package also includes 25 days off, medical/dental, and flights home for annual leave. From what I'm being told and the research I've performed on the net, it seems that the education benefits are way below the actual cost. Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> Basic Salary: AED. 13,000.00 Per Month
> 
> General Allowance (Consolidated): AED. 17,000.00 Per Month (Includes all allowances ... Housing, Utility, Transport, Uniform, telephone, etc)
> 
> Monthly Total: AED. 30,000.00 Per Month
> 
> Educational Assistance: Within and outside UAE, registration, admission, and tuition fees, examination, laboratory and computer studies fees, along with textbook fees are reimbursed up to a maximum of AED. 35,000/- for secondary and AED. 25,000/- for primary, per child per academic year. Applicable for 4 children maximum at any one time (aged 3 to 18 years inclusive)


How many kids, Scot? Keep in mind that school are very, very expensive. Since you're from the USA you want to put you kids at DAA (Dubai American Academy)? If so, you have to pay an extra approx 50% on the school costs (tuition only..)

Housing: Expensive.

Isn't the basic salary not very low compared to the allowances? 
I'm afraid that the total balance will be negative. You have to pay it all with the 30k/month.

Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Scott81

JohnJ, I have 2 kids, ages 11 and 2. And from what I can see, almost all of my salary would be going to pay for tuition and make living there unfeasable. 

I countered the offer earlier today in hopes of negotiating a higher salary and higher allowance for schooling. I'm just looking for reassurance that living in the UAE and supporting a family of 4 on that budget is too low. 

My wife and I really want to make the move happen, but we don't want to just barely scrape by or even worse go in debt by not negotiating a proper salary.


----------



## JohnJ.

Scott81 said:


> JohnJ, I have 2 kids, ages 11 and 2. And from what I can see, almost all of my salary would be going to pay for tuition and make living there unfeasable.
> 
> I countered the offer earlier today in hopes of negotiating a higher salary and higher allowance for schooling. I'm just looking for reassurance that living in the UAE and supporting a family of 4 on that budget is too low.
> 
> My wife and I really want to make the move happen, but we don't want to just barely scrape by or even worse go in debt by not negotiating a proper salary.


Hi Scott,
Yes, tuition is terrible. Biggest headaches are schools and housing. Do negotiate! I don't exactly know what your position is and responsibilities are, but 13.000 isn't much. 
If they don't want to offer you more, they better find someone from India or Pakistan. Sorry, sounds terrible, but Western expats earn much much more than expats from the "other side". It's a fact.

So income is total 360.000/year. Main costs: school approx 130k (tuition only), housing 180k up, insurances, car, fuel, utilities, living etc.

Negotiate Scott!


----------



## chocotruffle

Hi everyone

Probably I am the only East Asian in this thread and it's really hard for me to conduct any comparison research. Any insight and advice from you would be greatly appreciated :eyebrows:

I have an offer of a financial analyst position from an Arabian MNC. I have been offered the following:

*Monthly Remuneration Details (in AED)*
Basic Salary - 8,900AED
Accommodation - 3,700AED
Transport Allowance - 900AED

Total Gross Monthly Remuneration: 13,500

Total Annual projected Cash Package: 162,000 

*Plus:*
Annual Leave - 25days
Annual Leave Ticket - One round trip home
Medical Insurance - INCLUDED
Bonus: Typically around 2-4 months of the base salary. But will be paid at the sole discretion of the Company, based on your performance and the performance of the Company. 

I am 24, graduated from a TOP-20 US university and currently earning around 8,000AED per month in my hometown( where cost of living is low and life is more convenient compared to US and Canada, in my opinion).

I totally love to experience the life in Dubai. But just fear the package is too low. My biggest expense will be on apartment(a one-bedroom in JBR or marina) and dining out 3-5 times a week. Is it possible that I can manage it under this package? Is this package reasonable regarding to my experience or it's actually a package for "less - developed country" ?


----------



## amitgoyalamit

JohnJ. said:


> Hi Scott,
> Yes, tuition is terrible. Biggest headaches are schools and housing. Do negotiate! I don't exactly know what your position is and responsibilities are, but 13.000 isn't much.
> If they don't want to offer you more, they better find someone from India or Pakistan. Sorry, sounds terrible, but Western expats earn much much more than expats from the "other side". It's a fact.
> 
> So income is total 360.000/year. Main costs: school approx 130k (tuition only), housing 180k up, insurances, car, fuel, utilities, living etc.
> 
> Negotiate Scott!


180k for housing ?? I think it is too much, i know someone who has got a nice 3 Bed room house in JLT for 110k


----------



## DuBrummie

de Mexicaan said:


> @DuBrummie: It seems not too bad for a youngster, but I think you have to make sure that you will indeed get that 8k increase.


Thanks, the raise is written into the contract dependant upon the training I complete but the training is mandatory so it will be coming!


----------



## amitgoyalamit

chocotruffle said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Probably I am the only East Asian in this thread and it's really hard for me to conduct any comparison research. Any insight and advice from you would be greatly appreciated :eyebrows:
> 
> I have an offer of a financial analyst position from an Arabian MNC. I have been offered the following:
> 
> *Monthly Remuneration Details (in AED)*
> Basic Salary - 8,900AED
> Accommodation - 3,700AED
> Transport Allowance - 900AED
> 
> Total Gross Monthly Remuneration: 13,500
> 
> Total Annual projected Cash Package: 162,000
> 
> *Plus:*
> Annual Leave - 25days
> Annual Leave Ticket - One round trip home
> Medical Insurance - INCLUDED
> Bonus: Typically around 2-4 months of the base salary. But will be paid at the sole discretion of the Company, based on your performance and the performance of the Company.
> 
> I am 24, graduated from a TOP-20 US university and currently earning around 8,000AED per month in my hometown( where cost of living is low and life is more convenient compared to US and Canada, in my opinion).
> 
> I totally love to experience the life in Dubai. But just fear the package is too low. My biggest expense will be on apartment(a one-bedroom in JBR or marina) and dining out 3-5 times a week. Is it possible that I can manage it under this package? Is this package reasonable regarding to my experience or it's actually a package for "less - developed country" ?


I can not tell you if the salary is justified or not, but I can tell you I stay in Marina and got one bed room house for around 5000 AED per month that includes everything.


----------



## chocotruffle

amitgoyalamit said:


> I can not tell you if the salary is justified or not, but I can tell you I stay in Marina and got one bed room house for around 5000 AED per month that includes everything.


Thank you a lot for the information =] That price is consistent with what I saw on dubizzle. How is the life living in Marina, does people usually walk to shop groceries or need to drive?


----------



## bmai

Hi everyone-
My family (me +husband+2kids) are currently considering this offer:

25,000 AED/mo salary
+20% salary for housing (ie 5000K/mo- although in one yearly payment)
tickets home each year
health insurance included
small transportation allowance (500 aed/month)

This is about 15% salary increase from what we make at home (not including the fact that we won't pay as much tax) and not including any of the extras.

That being said, we were planning to enroll our kids in public (FREE) school here in the US (only one will be school age next year and we may homeschool for the first year if we move to Dubai to ease transition- i'm a teacher so I'm comfortable with this)

We want to be able to enjoy life- nothing extravagant with two small kids, but not counting pennies either- and more importantly to pay off our student loans back home. In your opinion, can we do this?

Thanks in advance for you help


----------



## Toon

There's a fairly straightforward equation for the "Is it enough" question.

What you're earning (before tax) + 50% = Bare minimum you should be looking at.

School fees are a killer, I've just got the attached:-


----------



## de Mexicaan

@bmai: depending on the size of your loan, normally that should be feasible. However, once your kids go to school it will not be sufficient anymore, because the schools are 35-55 k AED per year per kid, depending no their age (and the school of course). 
It would be better if you can negotiate a schooling allowance for your children.


----------



## bmai

Thanks for the info guys (School ain't cheap, that's for sure!)
That's what we thought about school fees. We are definitely going to try to negotiate a bigger salary and more housing.

One thing however is that I'm an experienced teacher here in the US so I think that I should be able to get a teaching job in one of the American schools- although not in time for this upcoming school year obviously. I am considering keeping both kids at home for the first year and home schooling until I can get a teaching job- which would hopefully mean they get some sort of discounted tuition or in some cases free tuition I think.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

chocotruffle said:


> Thank you a lot for the information =] That price is consistent with what I saw on dubizzle. How is the life living in Marina, does people usually walk to shop groceries or need to drive?


Loads of places around the marina the you can walk to for groceries etc & you are close to the metro too of you want to venture further afield


----------



## amitgoyalamit

chocotruffle said:


> Thank you a lot for the information =] That price is consistent with what I saw on dubizzle. How is the life living in Marina, does people usually walk to shop groceries or need to drive?


For groceries you might not have to drive but you will need a car because of the hot weather


----------



## Jynxgirl

bmai said:


> Hi everyone-
> My family (me +husband+2kids) are currently considering this offer:
> 
> 25,000 AED/mo salary
> +20% salary for housing (ie 5000K/mo- although in one yearly payment)
> 
> blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> and more importantly to pay off our student loans back home. In your opinion, can we do this?
> 
> Thanks in advance for you help


Probly not going to save much so will take a LONG time to pay off those student loans with two kids on a 25k salary, with a dismal housing allowance.


----------



## Evok

I think you'd best avoid the offer. Jynx gives some good advice and from what I've seen here the money flows flippin fast.


----------



## hungrytiger86

*Job Salaries*

Hi there - i have done abit of skim research on average salaries for jobs in dubai and for a customer service advisor it shows up as between 5000 - 9000 per month. This is something i would assume in a call centre environment... Am i right in saying that my minimum i would need to be earning is 10k to get into dubai as this is what i read in the "read before you post thread"

Also anyone have any idea of an average salary for a role working in the bank cashier or customer service advisor in call centre e.g HSBC

Ive tried searching but no one displays their salaries...

Any info would be much appreciated

(my background is working in banks and also debt advising )


----------



## bmai

Jynxgirl said:


> Probly not going to save much so will take a LONG time to pay off those student loans with two kids on a 25k salary, with a dismal housing allowance.


Yeah- we figured that would only cover half of our housing most likely- which is why we asked for a higher salary and therefore a higher housing allowance as well- haven't heard back yet. I didn't factor in the yearly bonus though- so that will be pure savings- although not something we can technically count on!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## shammie

*teaching job*

Hi all! I just got offered a teaching job with a private school. I am young (graduated from college in '11), have a lot of experience working with kids and being a teaching assistant, but not as a "real" teacher yet. Keep that in mind with my package offer:

8,000 AED/mo
shared apartment w/ own bedroom/bathroom (presumably with other teacher(s)--asking more about this)
plane ticket (...not plural in the package offer...)
co-pay on health insurance (I pay 178 AED/mo)

Is this ok? I'm not sure about the shared apartment, I assumed I would get a housing allowance but is this better/worse? And should I try to negotiate a higher salary?

Thanks!


----------



## amitgoyalamit

shammie said:


> Hi all! I just got offered a teaching job with a private school. I am young (graduated from college in '11), have a lot of experience working with kids and being a teaching assistant, but not as a "real" teacher yet. Keep that in mind with my package offer:
> 
> 8,000 AED/mo
> shared apartment w/ own bedroom/bathroom (presumably with other teacher(s)--asking more about this)
> plane ticket (...not plural in the package offer...)
> co-pay on health insurance (I pay 178 AED/mo)
> 
> Is this ok? I'm not sure about the shared apartment, I assumed I would get a housing allowance but is this better/worse? And should I try to negotiate a higher salary?
> 
> Thanks!


Life is going to be difficult with this salary.


----------



## shammie

amitgoyalamit said:


> Life is going to be difficult with this salary.


Yes it is on the low end of the scale...I'm going to try for more. It's worth noting that I'm single with no dependents though, so it is still a livable salary in that respect?

What are people's opinions on the shared apartment vs. housing allowance aspect?


----------



## amitgoyalamit

shammie said:


> Yes it is on the low end of the scale...I'm going to try for more. It's worth noting that I'm single with no dependents though, so it is still a livable salary in that respect?
> 
> What are people's opinions on the shared apartment vs. housing allowance aspect?


well I know people from my country living on salary less than this, so I can say that yes you will be able to survive and I know one western expat who earns less than this. Having said this you should look at the whats the salary you can get in your country and take a judicious decision. With this salary you will be able to maintain basic living standard but going out, drinking etc will not be possible. I am not aware of the shared apartment thing, may be some other member can help.


----------



## Evok

I'd ask for more. Translated, that's about $550/week in a city that is as expensive as new york. Given that you're a teacher you can't shoot for the moon, but realize that bargaining is part of the local culture. 

-Evok


----------



## Tylerv

I have recently been offered a role for AED 210,000 per year with the view of them helping me for the first month with accomodation. Am i entitled to more then this ie. accomodation allowance as im sure it costs at least 3 times the monthly rent to begin with and am i entitled to flight back to the UK once a year. I also wanted to find out what the standard holiday is per year. Thanks


----------



## Evok

Find out what the other allowances are... 

I got 35 days, standard is about 30. For an American that's a lifetime... since we usually get ten days, maybe.


----------



## bornrelics

Hi,

I have accepted a job offer and would like to know if my offer is any good and if I will be able to save some money. 

I have a wife and 7 month old baby. 

My Package consists of:

Basic : 240,000 AED
Housing : 112,000 AED (I don't have to spend all on housing)
Bonus : 15,000 AED

Medical Insurance for me only (Insurance for my wife and baby will cost me extra 5,000 AED "Bupa Gold Cover")
Holiday : 30 days
Flights : 1 Return ticket per year (up to 4,000 AED)

Thanks


----------



## Evok

Not bad but it depends on what you do. If you're an applied basketweaver it's high, if you're a quantum chromodynamacist with a specialty in spinning straw into gold then it's low. 

P.S. Those are both technically in the weaving professional bracket.


----------



## bornrelics

Evok said:


> Not bad but it depends on what you do. If you're an applied basketweaver it's high, if you're a quantum chromodynamacist with a specialty in spinning straw into gold then it's low.
> 
> P.S. Those are both technically in the weaving professional bracket.


I am a software developer.


----------



## A99

Hi Guys,

Little help please!

I'm a Chartered Surveyor (property) from the UK with 3 years experience and i've been offered a job as follows:

- Package of AED 20,000 per month
- This is broken down as: Basic salary - 12,000. Housing allowance - 6,000. Car allowance - 2,000.
- Private health insurance is provided by the company
- An extra AED 2,500 annual air fare allowance
- Quarterly bonuses (obviously can't be factored in or relied upon)

My girlfriend will also be moving over and is in the process of finding a job, at this early stage there seem to be a number of jobs in her field (in which she is very well qualified) and the packages seem to be in the region of 17,500 to 22,500.

My first question is how does the first package look? And secondly, how comfortably would our combined packages allow us to live? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 153580

chocotruffle said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Probably I am the only East Asian in this thread and it's really hard for me to conduct any comparison research. Any insight and advice from you would be greatly appreciated :eyebrows:
> 
> I have an offer of a financial analyst position from an Arabian MNC. I have been offered the following:
> 
> Monthly Remuneration Details (in AED)
> Basic Salary - 8,900AED
> Accommodation - 3,700AED
> Transport Allowance - 900AED
> 
> Total Gross Monthly Remuneration: 13,500
> 
> Total Annual projected Cash Package: 162,000
> 
> Plus:
> Annual Leave - 25days
> Annual Leave Ticket - One round trip home
> Medical Insurance - INCLUDED
> Bonus: Typically around 2-4 months of the base salary. But will be paid at the sole discretion of the Company, based on your performance and the performance of the Company.
> 
> I am 24, graduated from a TOP-20 US university and currently earning around 8,000AED per month in my hometown( where cost of living is low and life is more convenient compared to US and Canada, in my opinion).
> 
> I totally love to experience the life in Dubai. But just fear the package is too low. My biggest expense will be on apartment(a one-bedroom in JBR or marina) and dining out 3-5 times a week. Is it possible that I can manage it under this package? Is this package reasonable regarding to my experience or it's actually a package for "less - developed country" ?


Hey ya! You are not the only east Asian ! I'm from ur next door country haha
Anyways regarding your salary ,I think you should ask for more ! 

Korean companies in Dubai pay Korean employees at least double that money besides you were educated in the states! You definitely deserve more! 

Negotiate if you can!!! 

Or you can take that job as a stepping stone and look for better paying job once you have some uae experience ! 

Good luck !!!


----------



## kisywisy

hi i've just read an ad for an IT post and it salary was 17k. please tell me that is per month?? are salaries normally advertised as /mth??


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

kisywisy said:


> hi i've just read an ad for an IT post and it salary was 17k. please tell me that is per month?? are salaries normally advertised as /mth??


Definitely monthly (breathe!) almost all jobs there are advertised monthly salaries but if through a British recruitment agency it can be yearly but it will definitely state that.


----------



## chocotruffle

hiitsjudy said:


> Hey ya! You are not the only east Asian ! I'm from ur next door country haha
> Anyways regarding your salary ,I think you should ask for more !
> 
> Korean companies in Dubai pay Korean employees at least double that money besides you were educated in the states! You definitely deserve more!
> 
> Negotiate if you can!!!
> 
> Or you can take that job as a stepping stone and look for better paying job once you have some uae experience !
> 
> Good luck !!!


Many thanks to the advice 

I asked for just a bit more at the time I heard of the number since it's too unexpected. They will call me today and hopefully my negotiation skills improve this time. 

Another question on the insurance, is it enough to cover basic needs, do people usually get an extra health or dental plan? 

Well, I am so happy to meet you here! There were a lot of my friends were Korean at school, and we went Japanese lecture together. Fill me in on your favorite restaurants in Dubai please haha


----------



## 153580

chocotruffle said:


> Many thanks to the advice
> 
> I asked for just a bit more at the time I heard of the number since it's too unexpected. They will call me today and hopefully my negotiation skills improve this time.
> 
> Another question on the insurance, is it enough to cover basic needs, do people usually get an extra health or dental plan?
> 
> Well, I am so happy to meet you here! There were a lot of my friends were Korean at school, and we went Japanese lecture together. Fill me in on your favorite restaurants in Dubai please haha


Ni hao ma!!! :-D
That's good you asked for more!! Good luck

About the insurance you need to ask the employer about details but my insurance doesn't cover dental which sucks but I spent about AED 350 for tooth filling so that's not too bad.

I studied Japanese when I was at university too!!! And there were a few Chinese students indeed and I had a Chinese friend that I went to salsa classes with ! she was actually here a couple of weeks ago she's back in oz now but 

Anyways when do u suppose to start working if you take this job ?

There are heaps of nice restaurants in Dubai You have to try Friday brunch here it's mad! My favorite is Saffron at Atlantis . I guess you will find out everything when you come !


----------



## kisywisy

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> Definitely monthly (breathe!) almost all jobs there are advertised monthly salaries but if through a British recruitment agency it can be yearly but it will definitely state that.


:behindsofa: PHEW!!!


----------



## rightsolution128

Well, I am from Pakistan and I have been offered a position in Abu Dhabi. I am a fresh engineer and I am offered 4k-5k AED per month. I am all alone and not a party guy. So should I go for that offer? Is it total crap? Will I make a decent survival over there?

The posts on this forum are just frightening me!


----------



## JohnJ.

rightsolution128 said:


> Well, I am from Pakistan and I have been offered a position in Abu Dhabi. I am a fresh engineer and I am offered 4k-5k AED per month. I am all alone and not a party guy. So should I go for that offer? Is it total crap? Will I make a decent survival over there?
> 
> The posts on this forum are just frightening me!


Any other allowances?
Age?
5k AED is very, very low. Check costs for housing, transport and living.


----------



## rightsolution128

JohnJ. said:


> Any other allowances?
> Age?
> 5k AED is very, very low. Check costs for housing, transport and living.


Yes accommodation allowance will be there along with free transport. But housing allowance will be suitable only for shared living. Age is 22


----------



## JohnJ.

rightsolution128 said:


> Yes accommodation allowance will be there along with free transport. But housing allowance will be suitable only for shared living. Age is 22


Still very low. Salary should be approx. 12k/month according to The basic calculator. Then you have to share accomodation with others...sounds like "the box of chocolates", you never know what you gonna get.
Is the accomodation allowance 100%, including utility costs? Keep in mind that you also have to eat, make a phone call from time to time, buy clothes etc etc. Impossible with 5k/month in my opinion.


----------



## amitgoyalamit

JohnJ. said:


> Still very low. Salary should be approx. 12k/month according to The basic calculator. Then you have to share accomodation with others...sounds like "the box of chocolates", you never know what you gonna get.
> Is the accomodation allowance 100%, including utility costs? Keep in mind that you also have to eat, make a phone call from time to time, buy clothes etc etc. Impossible with 5k/month in my opinion.


well I will give a different view...my company pays 6k to freshers and no accommodation, I think you will face difficulties for a year but you can try this offer.


----------



## rightsolution128

JohnJ. said:


> Still very low. Salary should be approx. 12k/month according to The basic calculator. Then you have to share accomodation with others...sounds like "the box of chocolates", you never know what you gonna get.
> Is the accomodation allowance 100%, including utility costs? Keep in mind that you also have to eat, make a phone call from time to time, buy clothes etc etc. Impossible with 5k/month in my opinion.


Yes, it is 100% including all utilities.

I ave already got an impression from this forum that this salary figure is agonizingly low but what I am trying to do is to get there, work for some time, gain valuable experience and then try to look for some better options over there. At the moment, it's start of my engineering career and my heart is really not into taking a plunge by going to UAE without any acquaintances and trying my luck over there.

So I thought I should at least avail the opportunity on company's behalf so that I ca get to know about basics over there. But seriously, I am fretting what the company will do to me once I reach!


----------



## rightsolution128

amitgoyalamit said:


> well I will give a different view...my company pays 6k to freshers and no accommodation, I think you will face difficulties for a year but you can try this offer.


Amit, you are spot on. You are from India, right? You might know that many companies take cheap labor from Pak/India to reduce their costs by giving such trash salaries.

How was your experience? Am I taking the right path? I am EE by the way!


----------



## JohnJ.

rightsolution128 said:


> Amit, you are spot on. You are from India, right? You might know that many companies take cheap labor from Pak/India to reduce their costs by giving such trash salaries.
> 
> How was your experience? Am I taking the right path? I am EE by the way!


Damn insulting salaries! Shocking


----------



## amitgoyalamit

rightsolution128 said:


> Amit, you are spot on. You are from India, right? You might know that many companies take cheap labor from Pak/India to reduce their costs by giving such trash salaries.
> 
> How was your experience? Am I taking the right path? I am EE by the way!


what is EE...it is experienced? I am being paid 20k and I have 5 years experience so I guess you can decide...for freshers yes they do have a difficult life but otherwise atleast in my company there are no other problems like some unnecesarry bonds and as soon as they get good offers they are free to leave and after a year the pays are increased handsomely,


----------



## rightsolution128

amitgoyalamit said:


> what is EE...it is experienced? I am being paid 20k and I have 5 years experience so I guess you can decide...for freshers yes they do have a difficult life but otherwise atleast in my company there are no other problems like some unnecesarry bonds and as soon as they get good offers they are free to leave and after a year the pays are increased handsomely,


No-As I mentioned in my earlier post, I am fresh graduate. And by EE, I mean Electrical Engineer. At the moment, I am joining Oil and Gas and Construction company.


----------



## dimkatsar

Hello everyone.
I would like to have your opinion about the following salary package from a company located in Dubai.I am currently living with my wife, no children,so will be both of us when coming to Dubai hopefully.

The salary package is this one.

Basic:9607aed
general allowance:9607aed
Total: 19214aed

Benefits:
22working days
one yearly return ticket for self,spouse and children
medical insurance for self,spouse and children.
Accomodation allowance will be nearly 12k/year.

Do you believe this salary package would be good for 2 persons. Are we going to struggle or having a normal life doing some savings as well?.
Also,i would like to ask, in case i need to pay for my wife`s entry permit/residence visa, then how much it normally costs?.

thank you and i will be waiting for your answers soon please!


----------



## river10

I need help on a new offer I just received for and Engineering Manager position. 

Basic Salary AED 20'000/month
Housing allowance AED 120'000/year
Education allowance AED 35'000/year/child (I have two school age children grd 7 &9)
One flight home, medical insurance paid by employer.
Bonus: 20% annual from basic

I think the education allowance is a little low compared to fees I know from researching the internet, which means that I have to pay the difference (2-3 K per month).

Also, is it possible to find a 3 bdr appartment in a good family area with good access to Jabal Ali with 120K, especially those without destrict heating fees? would you please recommend some areas so I look in Dubizzle for more info.

Many thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## JohnJ.

river10 said:


> I need help on a new offer I just received for and Engineering Manager position.
> 
> Basic Salary AED 20'000/month
> Housing allowance AED 120'000/year
> Education allowance AED 35'000/year/child (I have two school age children grd 7 &9)
> One flight home, medical insurance paid by employer.
> Bonus: 20% annual from basic
> 
> I think the education allowance is a little low compared to fees I know from researching the internet, which means that I have to pay the difference (2-3 K per month).
> 
> Also, is it possible to find a 3 bdr appartment in a good family area with good access to Jabal Ali with 120K, especially those without destrict heating fees? would you please recommend some areas so I look in Dubizzle for more info.
> 
> Many thanks for your advice in advance.


Whats yout age?
Years experience?
Degree?
Kind of business?

Basically:
Try to add the bonus to the basic salary.
Negotiate the housing allowance and school fees, since you have 2 kids and wife.
It's difficult to find decent housing for 120k. 
It all depends on the answers of above mentioned questions.


----------



## river10

JohnJ. said:


> Whats yout age?
> Years experience?
> Degree?
> Kind of business?
> 
> Basically:
> Try to add the bonus to the basic salary.
> Negotiate the housing allowance and school fees, since you have 2 kids and wife.
> It's difficult to find decent housing for 120k.
> It all depends on the answers of above mentioned questions.


Thanks John. I am 44, chemical engineer and the company is in the FMCG field.

The housing and education is not negotiable becuase of policy, so as the bonus. But I was thinking after reading your reply to negotiate the basic to 25K, this extra 5K should cover the upgrade to a better accommodation (140-150K/yr) and the school fees gap I guess.

What do you think?


----------



## JohnJ.

river10 said:


> Thanks John. I am 44, chemical engineer and the company is in the FMCG field.
> 
> The housing and education is not negotiable becuase of policy, so as the bonus. But I was thinking after reading your reply to negotiate the basic to 25K, this extra 5K should cover the upgrade to a better accommodation (140-150K/yr) and the school fees gap I guess.
> 
> What do you think?


Quite low, River, quite low for a 44 year chemical engineer. Actually (I'm sorry) too low.
According to the so called "salary calculator" the basic salary of a 44 year old (don't know your experience) would be approx. UAD44.000.

In my opinion it should be at least:
Salary: UAD35.000
Housing (in your situation): UAD180.000 (at least!, absolute bottom), but I would expect UAD200.000.
School allowance: I could live with an annual allowance of UAD35.000/kid with above mentioned aspects. (so annual school allowance = UAD70.000)

If you calculate realistic and decent housing for 4 member family+utilities (keep in mind that the notorious chiller costs can be very high) including 5% housing tax+school+living (food, clothes etc)+car is quite much.

If I were in your position I wouldn't accept it. The balance income vs costs would be negative, at least, according to "our" Western standards (and it's basic, nothing special).

I suggest to make a simple calculation of all estimated costs and a matrix of incomes (e.g. 20k, 25k, 30k, 35k, etc). Compare the different incomes with the costs and you'll see what the result is.


----------



## minimal

Hi Guys

I'm 27 and from the UK - no kids. I have been working in Zimbabwe / SA / Malawi / Mauritius for the past year as a Regional QS - I have a Bsc Hons in Quantity Surveying. I have 7 years experience in a QS role, 5 of which was gained during part-time study. Before that I was a carpenter for 4 years.

I'm getting married in October so have decided to make the move to Dubai - to be closer to Europe, and because it seems my fiance (who is a singer / make-up artist) will be more likely to find work, meaning we can live together again!

I have been offered the position of Chief Estimator, and the package is as follows:

Salary: 16,500 AED / month
Housing: Up to 75,000 AED / year + utilities covered - provided by the Employer
Car Allowance: 2,500 AED / month (Or a company car incl fuel etc)
Medical Insurance: Provided
School Fees: Provided - although not applicable (yet!)

Like everyone else, I am wondering whether this is going to be sufficient for a decent life, and how much change I'll have at the end of each month. We're not overly materialistic - cars, clothes, expensive meals etc aren't really our thing, although we like a good party every month or so. Housing is a bit more important - A villa / house would be perfect

Any comments / advice would be appreciated. Thanks Peeps!:clap2:


----------



## JohnJ.

minimal said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm 27 and from the UK - no kids. I have been working in Zimbabwe / SA / Malawi / Mauritius for the past year as a Regional QS - I have a Bsc Hons in Quantity Surveying. I have 7 years experience in a QS role, 5 of which was gained during part-time study. Before that I was a carpenter for 4 years.
> 
> I'm getting married in October so have decided to make the move to Dubai - to be closer to Europe, and because it seems my fiance (who is a singer / make-up artist) will be more likely to find work, meaning we can live together again!
> 
> I have been offered the position of Chief Estimator, and the package is as follows:
> 
> Salary: 16,500 AED / month
> Housing: Up to 75,000 AED / year + utilities covered - provided by the Employer
> Car Allowance: 2,500 AED / month (Or a company car incl fuel etc)
> Medical Insurance: Provided
> School Fees: Provided - although not applicable (yet!)
> 
> Like everyone else, I am wondering whether this is going to be sufficient for a decent life, and how much change I'll have at the end of each month. We're not overly materialistic - cars, clothes, expensive meals etc aren't really our thing, although we like a good party every month or so. Housing is a bit more important - A villa / house would be perfect
> 
> Any comments / advice would be appreciated. Thanks Peeps!:clap2:


Try to negotiate salary to 20k/month as start.
Housing: Too low (in my opinion). You'll have to add a substantial amount of money to get an apartment. Utilities 100% covered?
School fees (for the future): It's provided, but what percentage? 100%? School is very expensive.
Medical insurance: basic package? ask details! Very important to know what the coverage is.
Annual ticket?
Relocation costs/coverage?
They arrange visa/permits and full financial coverage?

As said before, make a simple calculation of all costs vs a matrix of income. Compare the results with the different incomes.


----------



## minimal

JohnJ. said:


> Try to negotiate salary to 20k/month as start.
> Housing: Too low (in my opinion). You'll have to add a substantial amount of money to get an apartment. Utilities 100% covered?
> School fees (for the future): It's provided, but what percentage? 100%? School is very expensive.
> Medical insurance: basic package? ask details! Very important to know what the coverage is.
> Annual ticket?
> Relocation costs/coverage?
> They arrange visa/permits and full financial coverage?
> 
> As said before, make a simple calculation of all costs vs a matrix of income. Compare the results with the different incomes.


Hey thanks for the reply John!

>Salary - I'm working on it, but I'm not too confident (no reply yet)

>Housing - I thought it sounded low too, although I've seen a quite a few 1-2 bed townhouse / villas in the price range (70-75k) in Layan, Mirdiff, Jumeirah Village, Ras Al Khaimah. Am I missing something? 

The site I've been using is justrentals

100% of utility bills are included in the offer in addition to the yearly 75 000 cap on rental

>School fees are covered 100% the actual value isn't specified -better check there..

>I will check on the Medical Insurance! The offer says that 'medical insurance will be provided for you and your family' - but no mention on the level of coverage

>Anual Ticket - Yes, for me and my family

>Visas - Yes, all arranged and paid for by the company

I'm really interested to hear what you think on the housing, this is my biggest worry!

Thanks

Alan


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

minimal said:


> Hey thanks for the reply John!
> 
> >Salary - I'm working on it, but I'm not too confident (no reply yet)
> 
> >Housing - I thought it sounded low too, although I've seen a quite a few 1-2 bed townhouse / villas in the price range (70-75k) in Layan, Mirdiff, Jumeirah Village, Ras Al Khaimah. Am I missing something?
> 
> The site I've been using is justrentals
> 
> 100% of utility bills are included in the offer in addition to the yearly 75 000 cap on rental
> 
> >School fees are covered 100% the actual value isn't specified -better check there..
> 
> >I will check on the Medical Insurance! The offer says that 'medical insurance will be provided for you and your family' - but no mention on the level of coverage
> 
> >Anual Ticket - Yes, for me and my family
> 
> >Visas - Yes, all arranged and paid for by the company
> 
> I'm really interested to hear what you think on the housing, this is my biggest worry!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alan


For the allowance they have allocated to you I would have suggested the areas you mentioned. 
I personally wouldn't have a problem with that sort of allowance & you can always put in a little bit more yourself if it was needed. Mirdff is the area that a lot of teachers stay in so there are a lot of expats there as well as in Jumeirah Villiage. Those are the 2 places I would look at with that sort of budget. They are at opposite sides of the city with JV being a bit more central I believe. Where will you be working?
Jus


----------



## minimal

*Q*



JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> For the allowance they have allocated to you I would have suggested the areas you mentioned.
> I personally wouldn't have a problem with that sort of allowance & you can always put in a little bit more yourself if it was needed. Mirdff is the area that a lot of teachers stay in so there are a lot of expats there as well as in Jumeirah Villiage. Those are the 2 places I would look at with that sort of budget. They are at opposite sides of the city with JV being a bit more central I believe. Where will you be working?
> Jus


Cheers Jus, appreciate the reply

The office is in Al Quod Industrial area, so according to Google maps Jumeirah Village is 10 mins closer... I'd rather take a longer commute to a more quiet area (especially if it saves money). I'm thinking of bringing my cat too - I'd dread leaving him with inlaws ; ). I might be being a bit naive - I know the traffic can be absurd!

How do employers manage the housing allowance in Dubai (generally)? In Africa, it's very much you take what you're given, the houses are pre-rented by the company and you don't have a say in where you live - something I hate. Are you pretty much free to choose where you want, providing it's in budget?

Al


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

minimal said:


> Cheers Jus, appreciate the reply
> 
> The office is in Al Quod Industrial area, so according to Google maps Jumeirah Village is 10 mins closer... I'd rather take a longer commute to a more quiet area (especially if it saves money). I'm thinking of bringing my cat too - I'd dread leaving him with inlaws ; ). I might be being a bit naive - I know the traffic can be absurd!
> 
> How do employers manage the housing allowance in Dubai (generally)? In Africa, it's very much you take what you're given, the houses are pre-rented by the company and you don't have a say in where you live - something I hate. Are you pretty much free to choose where you want, providing it's in budget?
> 
> Al


Mirdiff is further out & without a car I think it's a bit more tricky to navigate than Jumeirah Village (but don't quote me on that!) 
Traffic is bad & maybe those with more experience on the roads can advise of the best way to & from your office.

Either area would be suitable for pets, we're bringing our little dog over too.

Some employers just give the employees the allowance & it's up to them what they do with it. I think it's most common for teachers to get allocated accommodation but most others are free to pick wherever they want to live & whatever budget. I know others have not spent the full housing allowance & have kept the difference to themselves! 

You can also pick somewhere over budget if you are willing to pay the difference out of your salary. 

Hope this helps,
Jus


----------



## sakshiindia

*Query*

Hi All
I got an offer of school teacher in jabel Ali with salary 4710 AED per month.
shairing accomodation and transportation will be provided by school but meals I have to arrange.

Plz answer my following doubts..I am a bachelor girl from india going first time away from my home 
1. How secure the place for girls
2.what will be the living cost for me
3.is the salary package is ok?
4.How much I can save in month?
5.What type of probs I have to face there?
Any other info you want to provide me..
Please Reply imediately...
regards






dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


----------



## minimal

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> Mirdiff is further out & without a car I think it's a bit more tricky to navigate than Jumeirah Village (but don't quote me on that!)
> Traffic is bad & maybe those with more experience on the roads can advise of the best way to & from your office.
> 
> Either area would be suitable for pets, we're bringing our little dog over too.
> 
> Some employers just give the employees the allowance & it's up to them what they do with it. I think it's most common for teachers to get allocated accommodation but most others are free to pick wherever they want to live & whatever budget. I know others have not spent the full housing allowance & have kept the difference to themselves!
> 
> You can also pick somewhere over budget if you are willing to pay the difference out of your salary.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Jus


Jus, you're a star... thanks 

Al


----------



## JohnJ.

minimal said:


> Hey thanks for the reply John!
> 
> >Salary - I'm working on it, but I'm not too confident (no reply yet)
> 
> >Housing - I thought it sounded low too, although I've seen a quite a few 1-2 bed townhouse / villas in the price range (70-75k) in Layan, Mirdiff, Jumeirah Village, Ras Al Khaimah. Am I missing something?
> 
> The site I've been using is justrentals
> 
> 100% of utility bills are included in the offer in addition to the yearly 75 000 cap on rental
> 
> >School fees are covered 100% the actual value isn't specified -better check there..
> 
> >I will check on the Medical Insurance! The offer says that 'medical insurance will be provided for you and your family' - but no mention on the level of coverage
> 
> >Anual Ticket - Yes, for me and my family
> 
> >Visas - Yes, all arranged and paid for by the company
> 
> I'm really interested to hear what you think on the housing, this is my biggest worry!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alan


Wow Alan, the total package doesn't sound that bad. Tickets for family (normally one ticket), 100% school fee (find out what the max. is, there must be a cap). Utilities is great. Do a search on the chiller costs...
Ok, negotiate about salary and housing then. Worth a try and give them arguments. Negotiating is part of the game. Always. 
Don't forget to agree on annual salary raise and maybe you can agree a sort of bonus and targets?
If they don't want to discuss salary, try discussing other aspects.


----------



## minimal

JohnJ. said:


> Wow Alan, the total package doesn't sound that bad. Tickets for family (normally one ticket), 100% school fee (find out what the max. is, there must be a cap). Utilities is great. Do a search on the chiller costs...
> Ok, negotiate about salary and housing then. Worth a try and give them arguments. Negotiating is part of the game. Always.
> Don't forget to agree on annual salary raise and maybe you can agree a sort of bonus and targets?
> If they don't want to discuss salary, try discussing other aspects.


Hi John, thanks for your advice

I will definitely try and negotiate with them, I have more of a feel for what expectations need to be now... I discussed bonus and there is a scheme, albeit discretionary, profit related and at company level. 

Thanks for your help! :tongue1:


----------



## dathrilla

Hi there,
Early twenties lawyer with LL.M., 4 languages, but zero experience.
The law firm offers:
9000 - basic
5500 - housing
3500 - transportation
overall : 18k

1. What do you think about the offer?
2. Is the salary paid in a lump sum which can be spent freely, or does it function differently?

Thank you all


----------



## houtexas

I am a recent graduate who has accepted a consulting job in Dubai. I am single. My offer is the following:

220,000 AED/year (18,000/month) base salary
55,000 AED/ year (4,500/month) housing allowance
25 days vacation
1 flight back to the US per year
Health insurance

I have never been to Dubai before! I’m looking for advice – is this a good compensation package? 

Can I live comfortably and safely at a place for 50,000 AED/year?


----------



## Kawasutra

dathrilla said:


> Hi there,
> Early twenties lawyer with LL.M., 4 languages, but zero experience.
> The law firm offers:
> 9000 - basic
> 5500 - housing
> 3500 - transportation
> overall : 18k
> 
> 1. What do you think about the offer?
> 2. Is the salary paid in a lump sum which can be spent freely, or does it function differently?
> 
> Thank you all


Your allowances are to high. Thinking of EOS it will be calculated as per your basic. And in this breakdown you are loosing a lot. Try to decrease housing to 4000 and transpo. to 2000. Increase basic to 12k...


----------



## dathrilla

Kawasutra said:


> Your allowances are to high. Thinking of EOS it will be calculated as per your basic. And in this breakdown you are loosing a lot. Try to decrease housing to 4000 and transpo. to 2000. Increase basic to 12k...


Thank you for your prompt reply. However, i am now even more confused. What is EOS?
And again, what difference does the breakdown make? Don't they send all the money to your account? And as to my second question, is this a reasonable offer considering my background?


----------



## rsinner

dathrilla said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply. However, i am now even more confused. What is EOS?
> And again, what difference does the breakdown make? Don't they send all the money to your account? And as to my second question, is this a reasonable offer considering my background?


1. I guess it is a paralegal job and that you are not bar qualified (or whatever it is called). The package is in line with what paralegals get but could be higher by 3-4K.
2. Be aware of any home taxes you might need to pay. the threshold for US passport holders is 90K USD odd I think, so you might not have to pay naything, but just check
3. EOS = end of service benefits. While you will indeed get everything in your account, once you leave the company as per local law you will be paid some end of service benefits which are calculated on the basic pay.


----------



## dathrilla

rsinner said:


> 1. I guess it is a paralegal job and that you are not bar qualified (or whatever it is called). The package is in line with what paralegals get but could be higher by 3-4K.
> 2. Be aware of any home taxes you might need to pay. the threshold for US passport holders is 90K USD odd I think, so you might not have to pay naything, but just check
> 3. EOS = end of service benefits. While you will indeed get everything in your account, once you leave the company as per local law you will be paid some end of service benefits which are calculated on the basic pay.


Thank you for your enlightening answer. It's actually for a foreign counsel position (lawyer) in the firm, not a paralegal. Would it be considered unbecoming if i call the employer and negotiate the offer (especially since he has been very very enthusiastic on hiring me because of my qualifications albeit lack of experience) ?


----------



## rsinner

dathrilla said:


> Thank you for your enlightening answer. It's actually for a foreign counsel position (lawyer) in the firm, not a paralegal. Would it be considered unbecoming if i call the employer and negotiate the offer (especially since he has been very very enthusiastic on hiring me because of my qualifications albeit lack of experience) ?


Not sure if you ca be a counsel if you are not bar qualified, but anyways it does not matter. It will be more of a concern in a legal firm but I guess you are going to be in an in house legal role.
Negotiation - it is always expected in UAE but depends on the person/firm as well. If you can articulate the reasons why you are seeking a bump (cost of living in UAE, market benchmarking, opportunities back home) then why not. Worth a try

Also I hope you are only moving at Dubai because you have absolutely no opportunities at home. UAE is not the best training ground for lawyers (with a few exceptions), and esp. if it is in an in-house position I hope your colleagues would be of a high enough caliber to train you. Also, most of the documents here are English law (not NY law) but hopefully that will not be a big issue when you try to move back to the US. Also, I hope your employer has some educational allowances for you to be able to take the Bar exam because that is also a standard market practice (essentially to reimburse you if you pass the exam)


----------



## dathrilla

rsinner said:


> Not sure if you ca be a counsel if you are not bar qualified, but anyways it does not matter. It will be more of a concern in a legal firm but I guess you are going to be in an in house legal role.
> Negotiation - it is always expected in UAE but depends on the person/firm as well. If you can articulate the reasons why you are seeking a bump (cost of living in UAE, market benchmarking, opportunities back home) then why not. Worth a try
> 
> Also I hope you are only moving at Dubai because you have absolutely no opportunities at home. UAE is not the best training ground for lawyers (with a few exceptions), and esp. if it is in an in-house position I hope your colleagues would be of a high enough caliber to train you. Also, most of the documents here are English law (not NY law) but hopefully that will not be a big issue when you try to move back to the US. Also, I hope your employer has some educational allowances for you to be able to take the Bar exam because that is also a standard market practice (essentially to reimburse you if you pass the exam)


Thanks for your response. Then I will wait a few days before I contact the Director. As to working in Dubai, the reason I chose Dubai is because i want to create a network before I go back home ; the firm has strong ties with important people in the region. No educational allowances have been offered.


----------



## urgrund

hey all - 
I've done a bit of reading here and searching around dubizzle to get a decent idea of cost of living, but I've moved overseas before and found that looking on rental sites and looking at 2nd hand items isn't really much use! 

..what I didn't do last time is post my offer package for review!  
So here it is, I've been offered a Head Lecturer position... I'm 30+, hold a bachelor and have several years professional experience in the industry/field to which i'll be lecturing... I've also been a lecturer for a year... if that helps put things in perspective.

Basic Salary - 16350
Allowances - 20350

*Total 36700 / month*

All I care about is total... as allowances not spent are allowances in my pocket.
_(personally I've always found it weird a company thinks they know how to break down your expenses for you... :S ) _

I will most likely reside in Abu Dhabi and am looking at places around 90'000/100'000 a year. 

From the 'Total', all my expenses must be paid _(as in, accomodation isn't taken care of for me)_.

One of my driving factors here is wanting to save _(I've lived in oppulant countries before and been disciplined)_ ...one of my concerns is professional development as I'll fall behind my game in my industry whilst I take a break from it to teach instead... though that's a personal choice of course.

Thanks in advance for any insights!
Cheers


----------



## urbanmel

*Salary package Aust-Dubai?*

Hi

I’m a new member and very happy to be here reading all of your valuable posts. I have some different questions and will post them separately to avoid too much confusion. Dubai is the location we are looking at and we will be moving from Australia.

Regarding a salary package (for my husband-too busy to do this himself), the company has sent some details about what they will offer in general terms. We are yet to discuss the specifics so, before we do…this is what they have said:

1)	Salary-US$ 19,000 p.m.
2)	Accommodation allowance
3)	Transport allowance
4)	Married status
5)	Medical benefits
6)	Tax free

From my research so far, this would be the minimum allowance. I would like to have included: Utilities, travel home allowance, total relocation. Of course, a preview trip seems to be the norm as well.

1)	Salary has been written down as this amount because the agent says it is the minimum we should negotiate from. Negotiation is a different kettle of fish in the Middle East so, does anyone have any wisdom about a percentage we should be negotiating above the offer?

2)	Accommodation. I have read about the “cheque” system and assume that any landlord will only accept that kind of arrangement. Does the company pay a monthly allowance or do they pay the “cheques” in advance? Also, do they pay to us or directly to the landlord?

3)	Transport. I assume we will buy a car so again, does the company pay a monthly allowance (and we take out a car loan) or do they pay for a car upfront? I guess the other possibility is that they provide a company car plus a petrol card? Does anyone have any experience with this?

4)	We are married. I guess that means I get to come too…

5)	Medical. It looks like BUPA is regularly used by expats. It is incredibly expensive compared with Australian health insurance (initial enquiry gave me costs of approx. US$1000 p.m. for both of us compared with about US$400p.m. in Australia). Am I looking in the wrong place? Is this normal and something the company would expect?

6)	Tax free. I have read a bit about the “tax equalisation” discussion and have contacted the Australian Tax Office. They have suggested that we will be “non-residents for tax purposes” therefore, we will not be paying tax in Australia nor be liable. Are there any other Aussies out there who have this experience?

I hope this is comprehensive enough to make it easy to answer. I’m also incredibly grateful, in advance, for the help of this community.

ta
Mel


----------



## urbanmel

*salary package Aust-Dubai?*

I think I may have posted this to the wrong place before. Apologies if I have, I hope this works...

Hi

I’m a new member and very happy to be here reading all of your valuable posts. I have some different questions and will post them separately to avoid too much confusion. Dubai is the location we are looking at and we will be moving from Australia.

Regarding a salary package (for my husband-too busy to do this himself), the company has sent some details about what they will offer in general terms. We are yet to discuss the specifics so, before we do…this is what they have said:

1)	Salary-US$ 19,000 p.m.
2)	Accommodation allowance
3)	Transport allowance
4)	Married status
5)	Medical benefits
6)	Tax free

From my research so far, this would be the minimum allowance. I would like to have included: Utilities, travel home allowance, total relocation. Of course, a preview trip seems to be the norm as well.

1)	Salary has been written down as this amount because the agent says it is the minimum we should negotiate from. Negotiation is a different kettle of fish in the Middle East so, does anyone have any wisdom about a percentage we should be negotiating above the offer?

2)	Accommodation. I have read about the “cheque” system and assume that any landlord will only accept that kind of arrangement. Does the company pay a monthly allowance or do they pay the “cheques” in advance? Also, do they pay to us or directly to the landlord?

3)	Transport. I assume we will buy a car so again, does the company pay a monthly allowance (and we take out a car loan) or do they pay for a car upfront? I guess the other possibility is that they provide a company car plus a petrol card? Does anyone have any experience with this?

4)	We are married. I guess that means I get to come too…

5)	Medical. It looks like BUPA is regularly used by expats. It is incredibly expensive compared with Australian health insurance (initial enquiry gave me costs of approx. US$1000 p.m. for both of us compared with about US$400p.m. in Australia). Am I looking in the wrong place? Is this normal and something the company would expect?

6)	Tax free. I have read a bit about the “tax equalisation” discussion and have contacted the Australian Tax Office. They have suggested that we will be “non-residents for tax purposes” therefore, we will not be paying tax in Australia nor be liable. Are there any other Aussies out there who have this experience?

I hope this is comprehensive enough to make it easy to answer. I’m also incredibly grateful, in advance, for the help of this community.

ta,
Mel


----------



## basc

urbanmel said:


> 1) Salary-US$ 19,000 p.m.
> 2) Accommodation allowance
> 3) Transport allowance
> 4) Married status
> 5) Medical benefits
> 6) Tax free


US 19K per month = approx 70k AED per month - an excellent salary (which I guess you understand from reading the other posts).



urbanmel said:


> From my research so far, this would be the minimum allowance. I would like to have included: Utilities, travel home allowance, total relocation. Of course, a preview trip seems to be the norm as well.


The norm would be one flight home a year and x amount upfront to cover your relocation. Utilities are nearly always covered by the accommodation allowance. As your husband is obviously a high level (from the salary), you may be able to negotiate 2 flights home a year in minimum business class.



urbanmel said:


> 1) Salary has been written down as this amount because the agent says it is the minimum we should negotiate from. Negotiation is a different kettle of fish in the Middle East so, does anyone have any wisdom about a percentage we should be negotiating above the offer?
> 
> 2) Accommodation. I have read about the “cheque” system and assume that any landlord will only accept that kind of arrangement. Does the company pay a monthly allowance or do they pay the “cheques” in advance? Also, do they pay to us or directly to the landlord?
> 
> 3) Transport. I assume we will buy a car so again, does the company pay a monthly allowance (and we take out a car loan) or do they pay for a car upfront? I guess the other possibility is that they provide a company car plus a petrol card? Does anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> 4) We are married. I guess that means I get to come too…
> 
> 5) Medical. It looks like BUPA is regularly used by expats. It is incredibly expensive compared with Australian health insurance (initial enquiry gave me costs of approx. US$1000 p.m. for both of us compared with about US$400p.m. in Australia). Am I looking in the wrong place? Is this normal and something the company would expect?


1) I can't help as I have no experience with this level of salary. If it helps, I negotiated a overall 20% increase in my package from their original offer.

2) Yes, landlords only accept the cheque system. The only negotiation is how many cheques, and how much they will knock off the rent to be paid in fewer cheques. Some companies pay the accommodation allowance every month, some give you it in advance (yearly, half-yearly or quarterly).

3) Depends on the company. Some will provide a company car and petrol card. Some will even provide a driver (again, from your husband's salary, he might be in that level). Some give interest free car loans. 

5) The company offer includes medical benefits. I don't know why you'd want to get any other insurance outside of that.

Good luck! The salary alone is enough to have a very good lifestyle in Dubai without counting any of the extra benefits.


----------



## urbanmel

Hi Basc
Thanks for your reply, it has been incredibly helpful.

I asked about medical because I assumed 'medical benefits' meant 'health insurance' and that the company would pay for the insurance. Do you know if I can find out what these medical benefits are? This is not something I'm familiar with at all.

Thanks again, you have been so helpful.

ta,
Mel


----------



## volbian

Good Day All....I am being told I will be offered 75,000AED per child for schooling. Does anyone know if companies normally pay this directly to the schools or do they pay it to the individual? Thanks!


----------



## Toon

volbian said:


> Good Day All....I am being told I will be offered 75,000AED per child for schooling. Does anyone know if companies normally pay this directly to the schools or do they pay it to the individual? Thanks!


That's pretty much on the button, mine used to pay it direct to schools, but I'm guessing your bill will be less than that?


----------



## rsinner

volbian said:


> Good Day All....I am being told I will be offered 75,000AED per child for schooling. Does anyone know if companies normally pay this directly to the schools or do they pay it to the individual? Thanks!


Depends on the company!


----------



## urgrund

urbanmel said:


> 6)	Tax free. I have read a bit about the “tax equalisation” discussion and have contacted the Australian Tax Office. They have suggested that we will be “non-residents for tax purposes” therefore, we will not be paying tax in Australia nor be liable. Are there any other Aussies out there who have this experience?


Hey Mel - this has been a major point in my investigations before heading to UAE as well.

From what I understand, if you are able to become a non-resident for tax purposes then you get to keep all your earnings in UAE and won't be taxed back home. These are some points I was advised on by my accountant to help establish that status

- Do you have property in Australia? If so, sell it or rent it
- Do you have shares? Notify ASIC in writing that you are leaving Aus
- Will you still have bank accounts? Notify them in writing to withold tax on interest
- Other assets? (car/boat?)... sell them.

In the end - your basically creating a profile for yourself that when assessed by the ATO they feel confident that you really were leaving Australia and not just 'popping over' to UAE for a couple of years to cash in.

Tax equalisation is subjective... it's irrelevant in my opinion as you could also throw in some ambiguous figure to counter it... gee, lets say "Living away from home sickness compensation"... it ultimately boils down to whether it's a package you're happy enough with to leave home... if they want to throw in terms like tax equalisation as an excuse to lower the package, then wouldn't you just stay at home and be with family & friends and green parks? How do they 'equalise' that?  

Cheers!


----------



## basc

urbanmel said:


> Hi Basc
> Thanks for your reply, it has been incredibly helpful.
> 
> I asked about medical because I assumed 'medical benefits' meant 'health insurance' and that the company would pay for the insurance. Do you know if I can find out what these medical benefits are? This is not something I'm familiar with at all.
> 
> Thanks again, you have been so helpful.
> 
> ta,
> Mel


Medical Benefits does mean health insurance - but it's the company that arranges and pays for it, so I wasn't sure why you were asking about BUPA costs?

As for what the medical benefits actually covers, you will have to ask the company to give you details of their scheme (they may have their own in-house insurance coverage for example).


----------



## urbanmel

Tax equalisation is subjective... it's irrelevant in my opinion as you could also throw in some ambiguous figure to counter it... gee, lets say "Living away from home sickness compensation"... 

You are just TOO funny!

I spoke to the ATO today to make enquiries (just to make sure). The guy said he'd never heard of 'tax equalisation', pointed me toward the 'residency calculator' on the website and told me it looked like we were going to have a nice time overseas 

All of your points are absolutely correct, don't leave anything at home to tie you to it. Why would you anyway? If you ever want to go back you can always buy more stuff...

I was also told that if the 'residency calculator' said "no" (as in, your situation was too difficult for the calculator), you can apply for a Special Ruling. Apparently it's not as arduous as it sounds, it's just a form you fill in and, as you say, it's all subjective.

I am loving this forum. You guys are fabulous!

ta,
Mel


----------



## rsinner

"Tax Equalisation" has NOTHING to do with the tax department in Australia, or wherever the home country is.
It could be an internal policy for a company, where the salary levels across the globe are equalised after tax (that is, the gross salaries might be different, but the after tax salary is the same irrespective of location). 
So if the employer has not talked about it, there is no such thing.

From a home country tax perspective you just need to worry about the taxability of the worldwide income in a given tax year.


----------



## toneson

*Quick query re package*

570k AED +40-80k bonus P/Y (housing allowance already factored)
plus medical/dental
20k furnishing allowance
first month serviced accommodation. 

2 of us coming out with our young daughter.... 

No schooling or car allowance.... 

Is this any good?


----------



## de Mexicaan

I think so, only schooling is expensive so if you further expand you family it will affect your spending power.


----------



## urgrund

sorry to bump but was wondering if someone had an idea of my package below?
cheers!



urgrund said:


> hey all -
> I've done a bit of reading here and searching around dubizzle to get a decent idea of cost of living, but I've moved overseas before and found that looking on rental sites and looking at 2nd hand items isn't really much use!
> 
> ..what I didn't do last time is post my offer package for review!
> So here it is, I've been offered a Head Lecturer position... I'm 30+, hold a bachelor and have several years professional experience in the industry/field to which i'll be lecturing... I've also been a lecturer for a year... if that helps put things in perspective.
> 
> Basic Salary - 16350
> Allowances - 20350
> 
> *Total 36700 / month*
> 
> All I care about is total... as allowances not spent are allowances in my pocket.
> _(personally I've always found it weird a company thinks they know how to break down your expenses for you... :S ) _
> 
> I will most likely reside in Abu Dhabi and am looking at places around 90'000/100'000 a year.
> 
> From the 'Total', all my expenses must be paid _(as in, accomodation isn't taken care of for me)_.
> 
> One of my driving factors here is wanting to save _(I've lived in oppulant countries before and been disciplined)_ ...one of my concerns is professional development as I'll fall behind my game in my industry whilst I take a break from it to teach instead... though that's a personal choice of course.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insights!
> Cheers


----------



## de Mexicaan

@ungrund:
If you have children you have to pay the schooling fee. This ranges between 35 and 55 k AED per year. Also medical insurance can be expensive. If you can negotiate that in, you will probably be ok.


----------



## vantage

toneson said:


> 570k AED +40-80k bonus P/Y (housing allowance already factored)
> plus medical/dental
> 20k furnishing allowance
> first month serviced accommodation.
> 
> 2 of us coming out with our young daughter....
> 
> No schooling or car allowance....
> 
> Is this any good?


hope so!
it's roughly what i'm going to be getting!
not a lot of wriggle room for negotiation up front, due to parallel redundancy process at the UK end! (same Group)

you have a furnishing allowance. Do you have a relocation allowance too? I'm given a 20' container.


----------



## toneson

No container, but I can spend the 20k on whatever I want (either shipping or furniture). It's basically a relocation allowance. 

I'm hoping that total cost of living will be approx half, so I can save half and pay the mortgage in the UK off long term! modest small villa in an expat community be good. 

Will be on the main Sheikh Zayed road (top end), so commuting is a big consideration..


----------



## toneson

*When are you going out?*



vantage said:


> hope so!
> it's roughly what i'm going to be getting!
> not a lot of wriggle room for negotiation up front, due to parallel redundancy process at the UK end! (same Group)
> 
> you have a furnishing allowance. Do you have a relocation allowance too? I'm given a 20' container.


See also later post - should have replied to your post! 

You picked a location to live as yet?


----------



## toneson

*Thanks*



de Mexicaan said:


> I think so, only schooling is expensive so if you further expand you family it will affect your spending power.


I'm hoping to save as much as possible to pay off my Uk mortgage... So do you think it will be possible to save a good proportion of what is earned?


----------



## vantage

toneson said:


> See also later post - should have replied to your post!
> 
> You picked a location to live as yet?


going out a week on Sunday. 24th
family following mid-August.

where we live will depend on school. We are on three waiting lists at present, but the one that looks most promising is fairly close to work.
Work is on Sh Zayed Road too, opposite Emirates Towers, so ideally looking in Jumeirah 1 or 2, but will be at the bottom end for these locations.
a shared pool is a must for us.
can't / wouldn't consider an apartment. 3 yr old does not mix with balconies, and we have a dog coming too.

Mortgage pay off is a priority of ours too. WHen we're on the ground and settled, and the wee fella's in nursery, the wife is going to look for some work too which should, fingers crossed, end us as 100% savings.

PM for more info


----------



## toneson

*Dog!*



vantage said:


> going out a week on Sunday. 24th
> family following mid-August.
> 
> where we live will depend on school. We are on three waiting lists at present, but the one that looks most promising is fairly close to work.
> Work is on Sh Zayed Road too, opposite Emirates Towers, so ideally looking in Jumeirah 1 or 2, but will be at the bottom end for these locations.
> a shared pool is a must for us.
> can't / wouldn't consider an apartment. 3 yr old does not mix with balconies, and we have a dog coming too.
> 
> Mortgage pay off is a priority of ours too. WHen we're on the ground and settled, and the wee fella's in nursery, the wife is going to look for some work too which should, fingers crossed, end us as 100% savings.
> 
> PM for more info


Sounds like we are in a VERY similar position (and location). I thought about taking the dog, he's got a passport but hadn't considered it as presumed the process would be a nightmare. What's involved?

I've been looking at jumeirah 1 & 2 and um sequiem, but not seen anythingn as nice as the springs or ranches. Problem seems to be the commute. One of the reasons for going out is to have more family time and less travel! 

Saw a couple of reasonable looking bungalows in jum on dubizzle.... 140 ish. 

I'm going outfor my first proper look and to meet work colleagues in mid July. Bloody scary stuff! 

Now sure how to use pm on here?!

:confused2:


----------



## vantage

toneson said:


> Sounds like we are in a VERY similar position (and location). I thought about taking the dog, he's got a passport but hadn't considered it as presumed the process would be a nightmare. What's involved?
> 
> I've been looking at jumeirah 1 & 2 and um sequiem, but not seen anythingn as nice as the springs or ranches. Problem seems to be the commute. One of the reasons for going out is to have more family time and less travel!
> 
> Saw a couple of reasonable looking bungalows in jum on dubizzle.... 140 ish.
> 
> I'm going outfor my first proper look and to meet work colleagues in mid July. Bloody scary stuff!
> 
> Now sure how to use pm on here?!
> 
> :confused2:


Think PM only becomes available after a few posts to make sure you're not a bampot. 5 or so? Not sure. 
Leaving dog with my folks and they're posting him in the autumn when it's cooler. One of the shipping companies put us in touch with a local company in Scotland that ships animals. Very helpful, and best way to deal.


----------



## toneson

*Package and rental*



vantage said:


> Think PM only becomes available after a few posts to make sure you're not a bampot. 5 or so? Not sure.
> Leaving dog with my folks and they're posting him in the autumn when it's cooler. One of the shipping companies put us in touch with a local company in Scotland that ships animals. Very helpful, and best way to deal.


Jum. Seems quite pricey. Would like something like the housing stock in the springs, just in jum. Location! You considered the burbs? Something newer would be nice, though I guess no substitute for having a look! 

Will you be house hunting for the first few weeks? 

I've not started anything yet, only just accepted the job. Need to get out very quick for a good look!


----------



## rahuld

Looks like a decent offer. My brother is working for a bank and he has been negotiating a dubai offer and has 8 yrs of experience . He is getting something lower than the 500K you mentioned annually...so i think it looks like a good offer


----------



## arjal

*engineer*

Hi All,

I am a mechanical engineer(mep) in the UK with 5+ years exp, I have been asked by a potential employer on my salary expectations in dubai.

Can you kindly advice for one person living their?

thanks


----------



## Darkt

Hey guys!

These are some outstanding forums with lots of info!
I am in the process of discussing with a company in Dubai and they did not offer a package. Instead they asked what do I want? Is it normal?
Is it a good thing that they are asking or not?

I am a 33 years old male. Married. 1 son (3 years old)
I have a Bsc, a Msc and Ph.D ( doctorate) in 2012.
I have 9 years of experience as a scientific researcher ( with published papers)
I have 3 years of University lecturing.
I have 6 years of experience as a company CEO (web and IT)
I have another 9 months experience as a General manager in an R&D company.
I speak fluently 4 languages : Arabic, English, French and Spanish.

What kind of salary should I ask for? Is there an online calculator (other than payscale)? What about allowances? I know this depends on my lifestyle but may be if I calculate according to my lifestyle alone I would ask for lower packages (or may be higher) than what I actually deserve.

For my son, What sort of preschool fees are there in Dubai? What would be a good medical & health insurance?

Thanks in advance.
Regards


----------



## de Mexicaan

@Darkt 
There is a thread Cost of Living 2012 in which there is a link to a calculator. This gives you only the basics however. Taking the risk of missing some points:
Basic salary: 30k AED/month
Housing allowance: 10k or more
Transportation: 3k
Medical insurance
Yearly tickets home
Schooling allowance (very costly!)

I hope this helps. The mentioned numbers are just an indication of course, looking at your experience.


----------



## Darkt

de Mexicaan said:


> @Darkt
> There is a thread Cost of Living 2012 in which there is a link to a calculator. This gives you only the basics however. Taking the risk of missing some points:
> Basic salary: 30k AED/month
> Housing allowance: 10k or more
> Transportation: 3k
> Medical insurance
> Yearly tickets home
> Schooling allowance (very costly!)
> 
> I hope this helps. The mentioned numbers are just an indication of course, looking at your experience.


Thanks a lot for the input De Mexicaan.
I will check the suggested calculator


----------



## satydg

Hi.. i have close to 8 yrs work exp into presales consulting.. i got offered a position of Sr exec - mobile marketing in a very well known firm. Work location is DMC. The monthly package offered to me is 17,000 AED with a relocation allowance of 10,000 AED. 
Do you think am paid enough and how much do you think I will be able to save every month after paying rent, DEWA etc?

Really need help here..

Saty


----------



## regulators

the salay is 105k US or 315k AED a year.

I will take the company housing.

I have 3 kids and will recieve 11k US or 33k UAE a year per child.

a few more questions. will I be able to up grade my condo into a bigger unit? and if so is there a waitin list>?

Am I at the whim of the company with the condo? Im sure we will need a larger place soon enough.


taxes I understand my salary is tax free up to 95k US, is the housing and child schooling taxable?

thanks


----------



## rsinner

satydg said:


> Hi.. i have close to 8 yrs work exp into presales consulting.. i got offered a position of Sr exec - mobile marketing in a very well known firm. Work location is DMC. The monthly package offered to me is 17,000 AED with a relocation allowance of 10,000 AED.
> Do you think am paid enough and how much do you think I will be able to save every month after paying rent, DEWA etc?
> 
> Really need help here..
> 
> Saty


1. I hope this is in line with your experience. It is enough to live on esp. if you are alone. But it is only about 36K GBP. A lot of employers have the habit here of lowballing you because of the Indian passport (in case you have the Indian passport)
2. Is there any other component of the salary? Or is this inclusive of all allowances
3. Generally medical insurance is provided by employers. Is this included? Medical treatment can be somewhat expensive here
4. The employer is supposed to pay for your tickets to the job, annual tickets home, and for tickets when you leave the job. Hope that is added on extra.


----------



## satydg

Hiya,
I do have an indian passport. Good to know I can survive on my own in that sal. This is inclusive of all allowances. They are paying me a 10k Bonus as relocation allowance one time. Medical insurance is covered for me and my wife, to/fro tickets to India once every yr, those are extra..

so do u think am covered then? How much will I have to shell out for Metro fares everyday? And how expensive is grocery?



rsinner said:


> 1. I hope this is in line with your experience. It is enough to live on esp. if you are alone. But it is only about 36K GBP. A lot of employers have the habit here of lowballing you because of the Indian passport (in case you have the Indian passport)
> 2. Is there any other component of the salary? Or is this inclusive of all allowances
> 3. Generally medical insurance is provided by employers. Is this included? Medical treatment can be somewhat expensive here
> 4. The employer is supposed to pay for your tickets to the job, annual tickets home, and for tickets when you leave the job. Hope that is added on extra.


----------



## IrishDubai85

*Need help quick! Much appreciated*

Hi all, 

I need to make a decision very quickly and so would really appreciate some advice. I am 27 year old Irish male and have been offered a job in Dubai for £35k a year (around UAE200,000). 

I've been reading around and it is very hard to know if this is enough to live on. 
I also don't drive so will need to use public transport. 

Any response would be really appreciated!
Thnaks


----------



## ziokendo

I am 29 and live pretty confortable on the same yearly salary, can afford a nice 1br apt with pool in the courtyard that I couldn't have dreamt about back at home, drive a decent car, can afford weekly laundry, gym, golf, etc...
If you want to enjoy it, you won't save much tough.

Most people will tell you that is not enough, which is probably true if you have to mantain a family, children to school, a land cruiser, a drinking habit, a mortgage back in the UK, etc, but myself I can't complain.

Not having a car is very limiting in Dubai, I would feel lost, distances are huge, and both temperature and walkability of the neighbourhoods make the task not easy, but taxis are readily available and overall it will cost you less than mantaining a big suv to always travel with them (especially if you arrange at least the job commute via metro).



IrishDubai85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to make a decision very quickly and so would really appreciate some advice. I am 27 year old Irish male and have been offered a job in Dubai for £35k a year (around UAE200,000).
> 
> I've been reading around and it is very hard to know if this is enough to live on.
> I also don't drive so will need to use public transport.
> 
> Any response would be really appreciated!
> Thnaks


----------



## urbanmel

Sounds like we are in a VERY similar position (and location). I thought about taking the dog, he's got a passport but hadn't considered it as presumed the process would be a nightmare. What's involved?

Hi

I looked into bringing our cat to Dubai (until she couldn't come anymore...). The agriculture and fisheries site is where you find all the import information. I hope it's OK to post a link (?) please remove if it's not (moderator).

Pet Immigration Rules United Arab Emirates - Pet Passports United Arab Emirates - Pet Travel

Hope this is helpful


----------



## urbanmel

"Sounds like we are in a VERY similar position (and location). I thought about taking the dog, he's got a passport but hadn't considered it as presumed the process would be a nightmare. What's involved?"

Hi

I looked into bringing our cat to Dubai (until she couldn't come anymore...). The agriculture and fisheries site is where you find all the import information. I hope it's OK to post a link (?) please remove if it's not (moderator).

Pet Immigration Rules United Arab Emirates - Pet Passports United Arab Emirates - Pet Travel

Hope this is helpful


----------



## Tylerv

ziokendo said:


> I am 29 and live pretty confortable on the same yearly salary, can afford a nice 1br apt with pool in the courtyard that I couldn't have dreamt about back at home, drive a decent car, can afford weekly laundry, gym, golf, etc...
> If you want to enjoy it, you won't save much tough.
> 
> Most people will tell you that is not enough, which is probably true if you have to mantain a family, children to school, a land cruiser, a drinking habit, a mortgage back in the UK, etc, but myself I can't complain.
> 
> Not having a car is very limiting in Dubai, I would feel lost, distances are huge, and both temperature and walkability of the neighbourhoods make the task not easy, but taxis are readily available and overall it will cost you less than mantaining a big suv to always travel with them (especially if you arrange at least the job commute via metro).


Sounds similar to my package u can do house shares to. It may make it more fun too. I'm looking at DIFC so close to there really.


----------



## omega_leed

Hey guys, im new around here...recently been offered a job near dubai, its at Jebel ali free zone to be exact...

Well the offer is as follows:
Basic : AED 7000
Housing: AED 4500
Transport AED 1000

etc : 22days anual leave, anual return ticket to home country, medical & life insurance covered by company

Im a junior mechanical engineer currently bt i only have about a year's experiance...is this offer acceptable to live in dubai area ??


----------



## dimkatsar

*Costs of living/month - Please some help*

I would like to know some figures about the cost of living per month in Dubai for a 1bed apartment for the following costs.
I am asking this as i have received an offer of 19216/month (no transport allowance,accomodation allowance paid by the company up to 12k/month,medical insurance paid by the company,1 air ticket)

1.DEWA monthly bill (water,electricity)?.

2.District cooling A/C charges?
Is it normal the landlord to pay these expenses or the tenant?.Are there also areas with free A/C cooling charges?.Can you name some?. What about JLT and Dubai marina areas.Am i going to be charged with these costs?.

3.House fee? 
Is it a fixed 5% of the annual rent divided by 12months?.Is it paid every month together with the dewa bill?.

4.Food for 2 persons (no children) provided i will be cooking by myself and have some meals 2-3times in the restaurants.

5.Car rent cost/month? (leasing perhaps?).

For any other hidden costs i may forget right now, please let me know.
Do you believe that i could manage with a salary of 19216/month for 2 persons?.
thank you


----------



## my.ninty

dimkatsar said:


> I would like to know some figures about the cost of living per month in Dubai for a 1bed apartment for the following costs.
> I am asking this as i have received an offer of 19216/month (no transport allowance,accomodation allowance paid by the company up to 12k/month,medical insurance paid by the company,1 air ticket)
> 
> 1.DEWA monthly bill (water,electricity)?.
> 
> 2.District cooling A/C charges?
> Is it normal the landlord to pay these expenses or the tenant?.Are there also areas with free A/C cooling charges?.Can you name some?. What about JLT and Dubai marina areas.Am i going to be charged with these costs?.
> 
> 3.House fee?
> Is it a fixed 5% of the annual rent divided by 12months?.Is it paid every month together with the dewa bill?.
> 
> 4.Food for 2 persons (no children) provided i will be cooking by myself and have some meals 2-3times in the restaurants.
> 
> 5.Car rent cost/month? (leasing perhaps?).
> 
> For any other hidden costs i may forget right now, please let me know.
> Do you believe that i could manage with a salary of 19216/month for 2 persons?.
> thank you


Housing and school fee are two big expenses. If housing is being paid by the company and no kids, then 19k is a good amount. For 12k/month you could find furnished all inclusive apartments as well.


----------



## evolv3fit

Hello, I don't have a firm offer yet but I spoke with the company in Dubai and they asked what my current salary was , USD$50,000 and said that I would be paid that tax free. I have a BS in Exercise Science, have been managing clubs for 4 years, speak 4 languages (not Arabic yet), have been in the industry for 7 years and have several advanced degrees in professional sports and fitness training. It is a company that will be located in the Dubai mall provides fitness tech services and assessments, it is a start up. I think that taking this job would be an incredible experience but I don't think that my wife and I can maintain the same standard of living at that salary in Dubai. Anyone have any suggestions, comments, direction. I know that this is a bit of an odd area that not many people take fitness meter nationally but any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

evolv3fit said:


> Hello, I don't have a firm offer yet but I spoke with the company in Dubai and they asked what my current salary was , USD$50,000 and said that I would be paid that tax free. I have a BS in Exercise Science, have been managing clubs for 4 years, speak 4 languages (not Arabic yet), have been in the industry for 7 years and have several advanced degrees in professional sports and fitness training. It is a company that will be located in the Dubai mall provides fitness tech services and assessments, it is a start up. I think that taking this job would be an incredible experience but I don't think that my wife and I can maintain the same standard of living at that salary in Dubai. Anyone have any suggestions, comments, direction. I know that this is a bit of an odd area that not many people take fitness meter nationally but any help would be much appreciated.


It depends more on your total package. If they match your salary plus pay for housing, medical, kids schooling and a ticket home a year then I think you would be coming out ahead.

But does your wife work? That has to be taken under consideration and you should aim for a 30% bump + those benefits above. Have you done your 40 quarters of work for social security qualification yet? The company over here won't be making those contributions either but if you are over the 40 quarter mark then you are covered anyway.

It is very nice to have the bottom line of that paycheck be the same as the top line, so instead of your take home pay being what? $1300-$1400 every two weeks? It will be $2000


----------



## amitgoyalamit

omega_leed said:


> Hey guys, im new around here...recently been offered a job near dubai, its at Jebel ali free zone to be exact...
> 
> Well the offer is as follows:
> Basic : AED 7000
> Housing: AED 4500
> Transport AED 1000
> 
> etc : 22days anual leave, anual return ticket to home country, medical & life insurance covered by company
> 
> Im a junior mechanical engineer currently bt i only have about a year's experiance...is this offer acceptable to live in dubai area ??


It is on the lower side and definitely a no if you have wife and kids to support. Otherwise you can give it a shot but life will be difficult with this salary.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

omega_leed said:


> Hey guys, im new around here...recently been offered a job near dubai, its at Jebel ali free zone to be exact...
> 
> Well the offer is as follows:
> Basic : AED 7000
> Housing: AED 4500
> Transport AED 1000
> 
> etc : 22days anual leave, anual return ticket to home country, medical & life insurance covered by company
> 
> Im a junior mechanical engineer currently bt i only have about a year's experiance...is this offer acceptable to live in dubai area ??


We have a lot of engineer employees living on this here.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

regulators said:


> the salay is 105k US or 315k AED a year.
> 
> I will take the company housing.
> 
> I have 3 kids and will recieve 11k US or 33k UAE a year per child.
> 
> a few more questions. will I be able to up grade my condo into a bigger unit? and if so is there a waitin list>?
> 
> Am I at the whim of the company with the condo? Im sure we will need a larger place soon enough.
> 
> 
> taxes I understand my salary is tax free up to 95k US, is the housing and child schooling taxable?
> 
> thanks


The condo upgrade is really a company question, lots of availability here. With 3 kids I would ask for a villa, and don't move into the Torch  

You get a $95k exemption plus your other standard exemptions, so if you have 3 kids and a wife that will push it over $100k. Benefits can be taxable, you need a good tax accountant familiar with overseas income to help make sure you only pay what you need to.


----------



## Player

Guys 
I have an offer where I will get a gross figure of 23100 AED but the medical insurance is supposed to be purchased by myself. How much approximately a good medical insurance will cost me and wife?
*By Good medical insurance I mean a separate room for hospitalization.


The office is at Marina Canal so what would it cost me for a 3 room 2 washroom apartment near or at a maximum travel of 1 hour from this place?


----------



## swatson

*Help Please*

I was hoping someone could advise me. I am a british (lebanese originally) expat whit over two years of marketing experience in the UK and over 6 years of experience in Dubai (my age is 26)

I have owned my own social media agency for the past three years and due to financial constraints i have decided to close up shop and find a job. (on my CV i thought it might be better to mention that i worked as a senior manager/director in my company instead of mentioning that i owned it since i suspect it might be frowned upon by employers that a business owner is trying to return to the job market

I am also a consultant for Carrefour and Coca cola. (carrefour pays me 10,000 aed a month retainer to listen to my ideas) and Coca cola pays me on a per hour or project basis.

I know its a difficult question since my circumstances are unique, but what can i expect in terms of salary when applying for jobs? Im not sure whether i would be on a westerner pay scale because of my british nationality or would it be a case of "skin tone"?
Furthermore based on my experience and the two major companies i am consulting for i have been advised by some that asking for 30 - 40,000 is the very minimum and others have advised that since i am relatively young (26) i should ask for less.

Finally, since i cant find high salaries for digital media manager or social media manager i was wondering if this is because there is a shortage of these type of jobs or if there are fewer jobs overall available in the summer months. I have been using sites like dubizzle and bayt and gulf news to look for job listings but anything that i do find is in the range of 15,000 - 18,000 max. I am not entirely sure how much im worth. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks


----------



## XDoodlebugger

swatson said:


> I was hoping someone could advise me. I am a british (lebanese originally) expat whit over two years of marketing experience in the UK and over 6 years of experience in Dubai (my age is 26)
> 
> I have owned my own social media agency for the past three years and due to financial constraints i have decided to close up shop and find a job. (on my CV i thought it might be better to mention that i worked as a senior manager/director in my company instead of mentioning that i owned it since i suspect it might be frowned upon by employers that a business owner is trying to return to the job market
> 
> I am also a consultant for Carrefour and Coca cola. (carrefour pays me 10,000 aed a month retainer to listen to my ideas) and Coca cola pays me on a per hour or project basis.
> 
> I know its a difficult question since my circumstances are unique, but what can i expect in terms of salary when applying for jobs? Im not sure whether i would be on a westerner pay scale because of my british nationality or would it be a case of "skin tone"?
> Furthermore based on my experience and the two major companies i am consulting for i have been advised by some that asking for 30 - 40,000 is the very minimum and others have advised that since i am relatively young (26) i should ask for less.
> 
> Finally, since i cant find high salaries for digital media manager or social media manager i was wondering if this is because there is a shortage of these type of jobs or if there are fewer jobs overall available in the summer months. I have been using sites like dubizzle and bayt and gulf news to look for job listings but anything that i do find is in the range of 15,000 - 18,000 max. I am not entirely sure how much im worth. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks


I like the "what you are making now + 30%" rule floating around. So if you are making 30,000 back home then ask for 40,000 but if you are making that why fold up shop? 

What does the position pay back home if you found an opening? I haven't met too many 26 year olds worth AED 30,000 a month in marketing but I guess there are some.....


----------



## swatson

XDoodlebugger said:


> I like the "what you are making now + 30%" rule floating around. So if you are making 30,000 back home then ask for 40,000 but if you are making that why fold up shop?
> 
> What does the position pay back home if you found an opening? I haven't met too many 26 year olds worth AED 30,000 a month in marketing but I guess there are some.....


Sorry forgot to mention the company i had was in Dubai, i know that most of the posters are those looking to move to the UAE but in my case most of my work has been based in the UAE. The expenses for my business was more than my profit, it was making very little with the exception of the two companies i am consulting for. Long story short i am making around 15,000 AED per month in total. The reason why im posting in this thread is because i have been out of the job market for close to four years whilst i ran my business, i no longer have a guideline or framework as to what to expect when applying for jobs. 
Im in two minds;
A) companies will consider the combination of being a consultant to two of the biggest brands plus experience as a business owner as a big plus with a salary tag of 25 - 35,000 AED. Or
B) Not too important, companies not that impressed about being a business owner/consultant and based on my age i might have to look at 15 - 18,000 range jobs. 

Problem is i cant apply for both. So its a bit of an unusual question since i have no back home salary that i can factor into calculations and the profit from my business was too varied to give any indicator.
Thanks


----------



## TandA

OK, so I'm new here, but have just secured a position with FlyDubai, looking forward to moving over, been reading the threads so I think that my basic of 50k/month and housing of 20k will suffice.

I told them I was married (I'm not), will that cause a problem?


----------



## petrolhead

TandA said:


> OK, so I'm new here, but have just secured a position with FlyDubai, looking forward to moving over, been reading the threads so I think that my basic of 50k/month and housing of 20k will suffice.
> 
> I told them I was married (I'm not), will that cause a problem?


Welcome, but are you for real???


----------



## TandA

petrolhead said:


> Welcome, but are you for real???


I'm sorry? 

Why wouldn't I be real?

They want me to start next sunday, I think that's a bit too early so have asked for beginning of September after my holidays.

Looking forward to meeting you all soon.

T&A


----------



## petrolhead

TandA said:


> I'm sorry?
> 
> Why wouldn't I be real?
> 
> They want me to start next sunday, I think that's a bit too early so have asked for beginning of September after my holidays.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all soon.
> 
> T&A



Haha you are funny


----------



## Felixtoo2

Why would you tell an employer that you are married when you are not, maybe for the higher married housing allowance? The Canadian phrase "Dumb like stick!" springs to mind.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

TandA said:


> OK, so I'm new here, but have just secured a position with FlyDubai, looking forward to moving over, been reading the threads so I think that my basic of 50k/month and housing of 20k will suffice.
> 
> I told them I was married (I'm not), will that cause a problem?


Not nearly enough, ask for 100k base + 30k a month for housing minimum, and tell them your pay should start immediately and you will show up Oct. 1.

As for the married issue, just forge a marriage certificate and all should be fine.


----------



## petrolhead

XDoodlebugger said:


> Not nearly enough, ask for 100k base + 30k a month for housing minimum, and tell them your pay should start immediately and you will show up Oct. 1.
> 
> As for the married issue, just forge a marriage certificate and all should be fine.


:behindsofa:


----------



## XDoodlebugger

petrolhead said:


> :behindsofa:


Oh yeah!


----------



## petrolhead

XDoodlebugger said:


> Oh yeah!


Probably another Troll eh Doodle? :tongue1:


----------



## Player

Player said:


> Guys
> I have an offer where I will get a gross figure of 23100 AED but the medical insurance is supposed to be purchased by myself. How much approximately a good medical insurance will cost me and wife?
> *By Good medical insurance I mean a separate room for hospitalization.
> 
> 
> The office is at Marina Canal so what would it cost me for a 3 room 2 washroom apartment near or at a maximum travel of 1 hour from this place?


No replies for me so far???


----------



## evolv3fit

Hello I just got my offer today and need some advice. 

Package
Training Manager 
-Salary 9,000
-Transport 500
-Housing allowance 4,500
Totaling AED 14,000

-Bonus available 2 months based on perfomance 
-Paid medical
-20 days off
-1 flight home after 12 months

It's just me, my wife and two French bulldogs but I don't know if this will be enough for me to live off of, the cheapest month to month rentals I've found are studios for 5,600 and I don't know if they even allow dogs. Also, if I come back with a counter offer is that considered disrespectful and what would a reasonable salary be for a single family needing just one bedroom. Thank you for your help.


----------



## dimkatsar

my.ninty said:


> Housing and school fee are two big expenses. If housing is being paid by the company and no kids, then 19k is a good amount. For 12k/month you could find furnished all inclusive apartments as well.


well, i need to clarify something. the accomodation allowance the company can pay is up to 12k/year, not 12k/month.
so do you still in generall, the saray is still good enouph?.
thank you


----------



## Dubai1970

There is a link to a cost of living calculator available in the Salary / Package thread. Can't vouch for it (moving out to DXB this week myself) but seems to meet with approval from a lot of the old Dubai hands on this forum. 

There are a lot of posts in that same thread about living costs generally - mine of information.


----------



## Darkt

dimkatsar said:


> well, i need to clarify something. the accomodation allowance the company can pay is up to 12k/year, not 12k/month.
> so do you still in generall, the saray is still good enouph?.
> thank you


12k/year is too low for housing IMHO !


----------



## regulators

XDoodlebugger said:


> The condo upgrade is really a company question, lots of availability here. With 3 kids I would ask for a villa, and don't move into the Torch
> 
> You get a $95k exemption plus your other standard exemptions, so if you have 3 kids and a wife that will push it over $100k. Benefits can be taxable, you need a good tax accountant familiar with overseas income to help make sure you only pay what you need to.


Thanks for the input, is the money good ? 310k a year and 35k a year per kid in schooling. Company provided living.. But no transport allowance or any other extras. 2 yr contract.


----------



## dimkatsar

Darkt said:


> 12k/year is too low for housing IMHO !


do you believe 19216/month is still enouph for 2 persons? (no children) to live in dubai?.


----------



## Darkt

dimkatsar said:


> do you believe 19216/month is still enouph for 2 persons? (no children) to live in dubai?.


I don't live there yet but from what I read and calculated it is doable to live on 19K AED pm for 2 persons. You should save some money during the first months to avoid hard times should an emergency come up!


----------



## dimkatsar

Darkt said:


> I don't live there yet but from what I read and calculated it is doable to live on 19K AED pm for 2 persons. You should save some money during the first months to avoid hard times should an emergency come up!


could you break down for me some basic living costs for the salary of 19216/month?.
what do you mean "hard times"???.it sounds scary .
thank you!


----------



## amitgoyalamit

dimkatsar said:


> could you break down for me some basic living costs for the salary of 19216/month?.
> what do you mean "hard times"???.it sounds scary .
> thank you!


I am a bachelor, and my breakup of living cost is

Rent - 5000 (1BHK)

Transport - 2000 (metro + taxi)

Food - 2000 

Miscellaneous - 1500

There are other costs like I have taken diving classes which is costing me 5000, so yes in 19k you can live.


----------



## tingis

Dear members

I have 5 years experience as a recruiter for IT,financial and telecom profiles
Besides that i speak dutch (i'm from Belgium) French, English and have notions of other languages such as spanish,german and Arabic
A few days ago i received a job description from a recruitment agency in the UAE 
They want to do a job interview by phone
My question to you, what is a fair salary for someone with my profile?
I want a good salary because i'm relocating to another country but at the same time i want not to be greedy and scare them off.
I'm single and male btw


----------



## Darkt

dimkatsar said:


> could you break down for me some basic living costs for the salary of 19216/month?.
> what do you mean "hard times"???.it sounds scary .
> thank you!


Nothing is scary lol! By hard times I meant when you have to pay for something like an urgent unplanned fly back home or the need to buy a new laptop should your old one die... etc...

A logical breakdown of 19.2K for me would be something like:

Housing	8000 AED (Consider good 2 BR in JBR, JLT or Marina)
Utilities (DEWA, Internet, Phone, TV...)	2000
Clothing	1500
Transportation 3000
Living costs, food, leisure, going out,	2200
Unexpected expenses (otherwise go to savings)	500
Savings	2000

Of course your company should provide you with health insurance and a yearly trip back home for both of you.

I hope this post helps you.


----------



## delta24

Hi friends,

is package of 11000 AED per month good enough in dubai.. single male.. addittionally medical insurance and home return flights.. 

pls advice.. MBA with 1 yr of experience


----------



## delta24

*package of 11000 AED Per month*

Hi friends,

is package of 11000 AED per month good enough in dubai.. single male.. addittionally medical insurance and home return flights.. 

pls advice.. MBA with 1 yr of experience


----------



## Paul2371

Hi all,

I've been offered a job as a Kitchen Sales Manager and just wanted some feedback on what I've been offered. I have 20 years experience in the industry and currently run my own Kitchen showroom in the uk.

Basic Salary - 8000AED per month
Unlimited Commission
Fully expensed car and mobile phone
30 days holiday
one home return airfare per year.
Accommodation will be provided for the first three months.

I have been told by the company that with commission I will earn a minimum of 25000 per month.

Considering that once settled I will be joined by my wife and two kids (12 & 7) so schools to be sorted, and that if I did make the move I would ideally like to rent a 3 bed villa (Green community or Arabian ranches) the wages seem on the low side and with all other bills and living expenses to take into account???

I would appreciate any help or advise so that I can go back to the company with a more clearer idea of what I would need so that I can make a counter offer.

Thanks guys

Paul


----------



## TandA

Paul2371 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been offered a job as a Kitchen Sales Manager and just wanted some feedback on what I've been offered. I have 20 years experience in the industry and currently run my own Kitchen showroom in the uk.
> 
> Basic Salary - 8000AED per month
> 
> I have been told by the company that with commission I will earn a minimum of 25000 per month.
> 
> Considering that once settled I will be joined by my wife and two kids (12 & 7) so schools to be sorted, and that if I did make the move I would ideally like to rent a 3 bed villa (Green community or Arabian ranches) the wages seem on the low side and with all other bills and living expenses to take into account???
> 
> I would appreciate any help or advise so that I can go back to the company with a more clearer idea of what I would need so that I can make a counter offer.
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Paul


You'll need 25k/month minimum as basic, you can't do it.

To quote a meerkat

Simples.


----------



## Paul2371

Thanks for that Tanda, I was thinking along the same kind of lines. 

After ploughing through the forum, I have come up with the following. Am I anywhere near?

Rent for 3 bed villa - 150000 per year
Living expenses (groceries for family of 4) - 2500 per month
Dining out/entertainment (once a week) - 2000 per month
TV/Internet + tax + Dewa - 1500 per month
Schooling for both kids (12 & 7) - 8750 per month
School expenses ( uniforms, trips etc) - 1000 per month
Misc expenses - 1000 per month

No savings allowed for in this but the above works out at 29250 AED per month and excludes any healthcare.

What do you think please?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Felixtoo2

I am absolutely no expert on kitchen sales but I would say that the market here bears no resemblance to that of the UK. For a start there is a very low percentage of home ownership compared to rentals here as few expats actually buy anywhere. The apts and villas you rent here usually come with a standard fit which is nothing special and as people are only renting and the owners are only leasing rarely get upgraded. 
I`m in my 5th year here now and I honestly don`t know where i`ve seen a kitchen showroom, except the IKEA stuff, so i`m not sure where all the sales will be coming from as one would imagine that the majority of buyers will be Emiratee. Its such a different market environment that I recommend you do your homework very carefully and if you haven`t already done so come out to see the company and who they are selling their kitchens too.


----------



## Paul2371

Felixtoo2 said:


> I am absolutely no expert on kitchen sales but I would say that the market here bears no resemblance to that of the UK. For a start there is a very low percentage of home ownership compared to rentals here as few expats actually buy anywhere. The apts and villas you rent here usually come with a standard fit which is nothing special and as people are only renting and the owners are only leasing rarely get upgraded.
> I`m in my 5th year here now and I honestly don`t know where i`ve seen a kitchen showroom, except the IKEA stuff, so i`m not sure where all the sales will be coming from as one would imagine that the majority of buyers will be Emiratee. Its such a different market environment that I recommend you do your homework very carefully and if you haven`t already done so come out to see the company and who they are selling their kitchens too.


Thanks,

The Company is 'Under one Roof' home improvements and they have a Showroom at Al Quol 3


----------



## river10

Paul2371 said:


> Thanks for that Tanda, I was thinking along the same kind of lines.
> 
> After ploughing through the forum, I have come up with the following. Am I anywhere near?
> 
> Rent for 3 bed villa - 150000 per year
> Living expenses (groceries for family of 4) - 2500 per month
> Dining out/entertainment (once a week) - 2000 per month
> TV/Internet + tax + Dewa - 1500 per month
> Schooling for both kids (12 & 7) - 8750 per month
> School expenses ( uniforms, trips etc) - 1000 per month
> Misc expenses - 1000 per month
> 
> No savings allowed for in this but the above works out at 29250 AED per month and excludes any healthcare.
> 
> What do you think please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


I am almost in a similar situation with 2 kids too. Your numbers are Ok but watch out of those additional hidden costs like cleaning hands, dry cleaning, kids activities and sports, holidays, emergencies and repairs...etc. you could go for a cheaper rent if you want (apartment or different area)

the other thing is commission. I never worked in sales but if you are confident about what the company told you re minimum commission then base your decision on it, otherwise I suggest you analyse the risk based on your fixed costs that you cant control (School, rent, utilities, loans..) if your estumated minimum covers that then I think there should be no issue otherwise I would think twice.

I know the above may seem common sense, but I am kind of talking to myself too :confused2:


----------



## BG914

Hi all,

I've been offered this package, to relocate to Dubai with my wife, from the UK. What are your thoughts? I am 29 and my wife is 26. I will be taking up a position of Regional Manager, with business travel within GCC.

BASIC: 175,000AED/annum
ALLOWANCE: 45,600AED/annum
BONUS: 30% of BASIC, upon achieving target
COLA: 7,200AED/annum
ACCOM: 108,000AED/annum
CAR: 28,800AED/annum
FLIGHTS HOME: 12,000AED each (anywhere in the world flights)

Is this sufficient for a 25+ year old couple?

Thanks.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

BG914 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been offered this package, to relocate to Dubai with my wife, from the UK. What are your thoughts? I am 29 and my wife is 26. I will be taking up a position of Regional Manager, with business travel within GCC.
> 
> BASIC: 175,000AED/annum
> ALLOWANCE: 45,600AED/annum
> BONUS: 30% of BASIC, upon achieving target
> COLA: 7,200AED/annum
> ACCOM: 108,000AED/annum
> CAR: 28,800AED/annum
> FLIGHTS HOME: 12,000AED each (anywhere in the world flights)
> 
> Is this sufficient for a 25+ year old couple?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. I assume more than you are making now + tax free status + housing + car + other. Not bad for a 29 YO, IMO.


----------



## asafaryan

*newbie to be in Dubai*

Hi friends! My first post here.
So I've got a job offer from a contracting construction company in Dubai as a Revit/BIM draftsman with the following package:

monthly: 7500 Dhs
health insurance: only for me (but I'm planing to move with my wife and 8 months old boy)
housing: I have to pay around AED 2300 from my salary per month for a single bedroom apartment at Al Nahda or Al Qusais area.

I know that is a very poor offer considering that I have over 7 years of design and drafting experience and building information modeling skills for over 5 years. But I consider it as a chance to legally move and gain experience in Dubai while keep looking for an appropriate job offer in place. My problem is that I want to make idea if I can manage to live with my wife and 8 months old boy with 5000 per month? Is it possible to save some money or not at all? Considering to do my food shopping basically from local markets rather than supermarkets.

Sincerely Arsen from Armenia


----------



## timjk1234

expat_new said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been recently offered a salary of 14k - 16k AED to relocate to Abu Dhabi from Mumbai. I am single, with a bachelor's degree with about a year of work experience.
> 
> Kindly let me know if the salary is good enough to consider the relocation.
> 
> Regards


what is palce from where you get such an offer so i can tell you if you can get more better from same place.


----------



## Naren_H

Hello All,

I work for an Oil service company and recently I was asked to look for international positions for my career development. I am 28 and have worked in this industry for 5 years. I am considering Dubai. 

I currently make $90k (335000 AED)

I will be making the same or just a little more if I move to dubai. Company wil provide housing and a car.
I know I won't be paying taxes while living in UAE however I will still be paying 15% tax, is that correct?

I am trying to figure out how much money I will be saving in taxes.

Can someone help please? 
Any other tips?

Thanks


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Naren_H said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I work for an Oil service company and recently I was asked to look for international positions for my career development. I am 28 and have worked in this industry for 5 years. I am considering Dubai.
> 
> I currently make $90k (335000 AED)
> 
> I will be making the same or just a little more if I move to dubai. Company wil provide housing and a car.
> I know I won't be paying taxes while living in UAE however I will still be paying 15% tax, is that correct?
> 
> I am trying to figure out how much money I will be saving in taxes.
> 
> Can someone help please?
> Any other tips?
> 
> Thanks


There is no tax here either from the US or Dubai if you are under about $98k, the 15% you are referring to might be the company equalization some oil field service companies deduct. Is it Sclumberger? 

They do this so that it doesn't matter if you get transferred to Norway from Dubai you won't be penalized. Sucks if you work in Dubai though.


----------



## asafaryan

*hmmm*



asafaryan said:


> Hi friends! My first post here.
> So I've got a job offer from a contracting construction company in Dubai as a Revit/BIM draftsman with the following package:
> 
> monthly: 7500 Dhs
> health insurance: only for me (but I'm planing to move with my wife and 8 months old boy)
> housing: I have to pay around AED 2300 from my salary per month for a single bedroom apartment at Al Nahda or Al Qusais area.
> 
> I know that is a very poor offer considering that I have over 7 years of design and drafting experience and building information modeling skills for over 5 years. But I consider it as a chance to legally move and gain experience in Dubai while keep looking for an appropriate job offer in place. My problem is that I want to make idea if I can manage to live with my wife and 8 months old boy with 5000 per month? Is it possible to save some money or not at all? Considering to do my food shopping basically from local markets rather than supermarkets.
> 
> Sincerely Arsen from Armenia


I assume my situation is so terrible that nobody even wants to give advice :eyebrows:


----------



## XDoodlebugger

asafaryan said:


> I assume my situation is so terrible that nobody even wants to give advice :eyebrows:


Pretty much, I would have to be is seriously bad shape to take this offer.


----------



## Naren_H

lol why does it suck if I work in Dubai?
I work for Baker
So what happens if I make more than 98k?
I heard someone say its Hypo tax.
So either way, instead of paying the standard US tax, I will be paying 15%? what about medicare etc? will that be deducted too?

thanks!



XDoodlebugger said:


> There is no tax here either from the US or Dubai if you are under about $98k, the 15% you are referring to might be the company equalization some oil field service companies deduct. Is it Sclumberger?
> 
> They do this so that it doesn't matter if you get transferred to Norway from Dubai you won't be penalized. Sucks if you work in Dubai though.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Naren_H said:


> lol why does it suck if I work in Dubai?
> I work for Baker
> So what happens if I make more than 98k?
> I heard someone say its Hypo tax.
> So either way, instead of paying the standard US tax, I will be paying 15%? what about medicare etc? will that be deducted too?
> 
> thanks!


Well frankly if you know how to do it I was paying less than 10% on that type of income in the US. And these are really questions for your HR department, I don't pay FICA or Medicare but I do not work for a US company, when I did they took those taxes out. As Baker is a US company they probably will as well. 

I said it sucks if you work in Dubai because you could be paying 0, but if you are in Norway it could be 50% so 15% would be great!

If you make more than 98K or so there would be a tax liability but as you will be paying 15% then I believe you would be covered. Consult a professional with overseas experience.


----------



## Evok

I can write a long post about American taxes now that I've spent days studying it (I nerded out over the rules), but the short answer comes down to as follows

the first 92.5k is removed (as of last year, this always changes). You also get a housing deduction of about 50k *if* you spend that much on housing, AND you still get your standard deduction. 

However, keep in mind that you actually have to take the value of the car and any other amenities that they provided and report them at their cash value and then you are taxed on that as well. So while you might be making only 98k, your benefits are also taxed. 

Hiding all of this from the USG has become significantly harder because of some recent laws and I advise against it. A lot of people give me the nod and wink when it comes to American taxes and quite frankly, they don't understand the reach of the IRS. 

Basically, I'd not panic. The 98k + Support is a good offer for around here... then again you filthy oil jocks with your environmental ruining and all that always make more than us clean-energy nuclear engineers. :boxing:


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Evok said:


> I can write a long post about American taxes now that I've spent days studying it (I nerded out over the rules), but the short answer comes down to as follows
> 
> the first 92.5k is removed (as of last year, this always changes). You also get a housing deduction of about 50k *if* you spend that much on housing, AND you still get your standard deduction.
> 
> However, keep in mind that you actually have to take the value of the car and any other amenities that they provided and report them at their cash value and then you are taxed on that as well. So while you might be making only 98k, your benefits are also taxed.
> 
> Hiding all of this from the USG has become significantly harder because of some recent laws and I advise against it. A lot of people give me the nod and wink when it comes to American taxes and quite frankly, they don't understand the reach of the IRS.
> 
> Basically, I'd not panic. The 98k + Support is a good offer for around here... then again you filthy oil jocks with your environmental ruining and all that always make more than us clean-energy nuclear engineers. :boxing:


$95k this year I believe, then you get the $3k personal exemption and any other you might have, right?

With his company taking 15% out of his salary that would be more than enough to cover the benefit taxes I would think.


----------



## corbaci

Hello everyone,
Newbie here. Have read as much as I can in a short time. I got an offer from a University in Dubai. I'm a new Ph.D., just graduated from a U.S. college. It's going to be me and my wife. Here are the details I know, please let me know what you think I need to be paying attention to: 
Salary: 15,000 AED
Apartment: covered-free furnished 2bedroom, including utilities. 
Health insurance: covered, but have no clue how it is compared to in U.S., hoping something better. No offense but healthcare in U.S. is useless even with insurance. No-insurance, you are dead. 
30 day holiday, free flights, and some other good stuff. 
What other things need to be discussed? If it was in here, I can even discuss about my office furniture. Anyone with a faculty position will be a tremendous help. 
Thank you.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

corbaci said:


> Hello everyone,
> Newbie here. Have read as much as I can in a short time. I got an offer from a University in Dubai. I'm a new Ph.D., just graduated from a U.S. college. It's going to be me and my wife. Here are the details I know, please let me know what you think I need to be paying attention to:
> Salary: 15,000 AED
> Apartment: covered-free furnished 2bedroom, including utilities.
> Health insurance: covered, but have no clue how it is compared to in U.S., hoping something better. No offense but healthcare in U.S. is useless even with insurance. No-insurance, you are dead.
> 30 day holiday, free flights, and some other good stuff.
> What other things need to be discussed? If it was in here, I can even discuss about my office furniture. Anyone with a faculty position will be a tremendous help.
> Thank you.


I've been treated in Turkey so your evaluation of US healthcare is interesting, you go to witch doctor or something?


----------



## Evok

Congrats on the Ph. D. 

I know some of the profs at Khalifa here in Abu Dhabi... but I won't publish their info publicly. Instead, try contacting one that I know is friendly through linked-in: Tony
He's busy right now but will likely get back to you with better information. 

Best of luck!


----------



## corbaci

XDoodlebugger said:


> I've been treated in Turkey so your evaluation of US healthcare is interesting, you go to witch doctor or something?


I'm not talking about Doctors. I'm talking about health insurance system. In Turkey, and in some other countries, government supported healthcare works better than what you have here. Especially patients with chronic diseases such as diabetes. Here people sometimes have to chose between medicine and living expenses. Don't even think about going to dentist also. 
You talk about witch doctors, that is funny, I just saw them on TV here.


----------



## corbaci

Evok said:


> Congrats on the Ph. D.
> 
> I know some of the profs at Khalifa here in Abu Dhabi... but I won't publish their info publicly. Instead, try contacting one that I know is friendly through linked-in: Tony
> He's busy right now but will likely get back to you with better information.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you so much. I will try to contact him. They did not give me much time. Let's see how this is going to turn out.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

corbaci said:


> I'm not talking about Doctors. I'm talking about health insurance system. In Turkey, and in some other countries, government supported healthcare works better than what you have here. Especially patients with chronic diseases such as diabetes. Here people sometimes have to chose between medicine and living expenses. Don't even think about going to dentist also.
> You talk about witch doctors, that is funny, I just saw them on TV here.


I would be all for a EU style government health system as long as didn't have to pay an EU tax rate.

But if you didn't like the US system you might want to fly back to Turkey if you get sick here, seems to be similar but not as good of an insurance scheme.


----------



## corbaci

XDoodlebugger said:


> I would be all for a EU style government health system as long as didn't have to pay an EU tax rate.
> 
> But if you didn't like the US system you might want to fly back to Turkey if you get sick here, seems to be similar but not as good of an insurance scheme.


Thanks. Hope it is not too bad. I really need it.


----------



## Darkt

corbaci said:


> Hello everyone,
> Newbie here. Have read as much as I can in a short time. I got an offer from a University in Dubai. I'm a new Ph.D., just graduated from a U.S. college. It's going to be me and my wife. Here are the details I know, please let me know what you think I need to be paying attention to:
> Salary: 15,000 AED
> Apartment: covered-free furnished 2bedroom, including utilities.
> Health insurance: covered, but have no clue how it is compared to in U.S., hoping something better. No offense but healthcare in U.S. is useless even with insurance. No-insurance, you are dead.
> 30 day holiday, free flights, and some other good stuff.
> What other things need to be discussed? If it was in here, I can even discuss about my office furniture. Anyone with a faculty position will be a tremendous help.
> Thank you.


Hello Corbaci,
Congrats on your Ph.D.
So what is your speciality?
Is this position for both teaching and research?


----------



## t100uk

*Newbie here w/question*

Ok I have been offered a position with AMMROC working on aircraft. I need to know if my offer is enough for a family of 6 (2 adults and 4 kids)

Salary=13000 AED/mo
Housing etc=17000 AED/mo
schools reimbursed up to 45000 AED per kid per year
paid medical for all family
25 days vacation
and a 20000 settling in bonus
and 30 days hotel paid when I arrive

Thanks for the help

Jeff


----------



## corbaci

Darkt said:


> Hello Corbaci,
> Congrats on your Ph.D.
> So what is your speciality?
> Is this position for both teaching and research?


Thank you Darkt. 
It is mostly a teaching position. My specialty is management. 
Thanks.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

t100uk said:


> Ok I have been offered a position with AMMROC working on aircraft. I need to know if my offer is enough for a family of 6 (2 adults and 4 kids)
> 
> Salary=13000 AED/mo
> Housing etc=17000 AED/mo
> schools reimbursed up to 45000 AED per kid per year
> paid medical for all family
> 25 days vacation
> and a 20000 settling in bonus
> and 30 days hotel paid when I arrive
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> Jeff


A bit low on the salary side but do you get to keep the extra if you find cheaper housing? I have friends living in villa's way cheaper than `17,000 a month.

Could possibly put another 7,000 in your pocket to help with car & savings.


----------



## t100uk

Yeah I get to keep all of it. The 17000 they are saying is living allowance that should help cover house, transport, phone etc. So monthly salary is 30,000 all included or 360,000 AED per year



XDoodlebugger said:


> A bit low on the salary side but do you get to keep the extra if you find cheaper housing? I have friends living in villa's way cheaper than `17,000 a month.
> 
> Could possibly put another 7,000 in your pocket to help with car & savings.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

t100uk said:


> Yeah I get to keep all of it. The 17000 they are saying is living allowance that should help cover house, transport, phone etc. So monthly salary is 30,000 all included or 360,000 AED per year


Make sure the education is OK as I'm single but I think you would be OK on that, it would be tax free and you could get a decent place. Not lavish, but a decent lifestyle.

Doesn't hurt to ask for more, in this part of the world you bargain and the western regions generally command good salaries. Especially if this was their first offer, for example I got another $6,500 a year because my US employer paid into social security for me and my new company doesn't. Didn't matter I already have my 40 quarters in for full credit, they didn't know that.


----------



## t100uk

Thanks for the info. This is the second offer. The first was 19K a year lower (US dollars) and did not include education reimbursement for my kids, or even to pay for air fare for my family to come over. So I think for the initial 2 year contract this is a decent offer, will give us a chance to see if we are going to like it or if we want to head home after that. We lived 2 years in england while I was in the military so, culture changes are welcome to us, as is being somewhere different and doing something new.

Jeff



XDoodlebugger said:


> Make sure the education is OK as I'm single but I think you would be OK on that, it would be tax free and you could get a decent place. Not lavish, but a decent lifestyle.
> 
> Doesn't hurt to ask for more, in this part of the world you bargain and the western regions generally command good salaries. Especially if this was their first offer, for example I got another $6,500 a year because my US employer paid into social security for me and my new company doesn't. Didn't matter I already have my 40 quarters in for full credit, they didn't know that.


----------



## swatson

*hi*



Mehdisp said:


> Sales Account Manager in a software company


hi, im looking to apply for a similar position. which company are you working for?

cheers
simon


----------



## sunshinekisses

Hi all,

Great advice being given here. I wonder if you could advise me of this package. I realise that it's not great, but I'm a 23-year old single teacher with only one year's teaching experience. It's for a beautiful private school in Silicon Oasis.

Salary: 9,240 AED/month
Housing: Fully furnished one-bedroom apartment (Not exactly sure where, beside Dubai Mall and the beach is all I know so I imagine it's a nice enough area)
Flights: Return yearly fare paid
Baggage allowance: 1,300 AED

Advice please? 
Thanking you in advance for any advice you could offer.


----------



## rsinner

sunshinekisses said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Great advice being given here. I wonder if you could advise me of this package. I realise that it's not great, but I'm a 23-year old single teacher with only one year's teaching experience. It's for a beautiful private school in Silicon Oasis.
> 
> Salary: 9,240 AED/month
> Housing: Fully furnished one-bedroom apartment (Not exactly sure where, beside Dubai Mall and the beach is all I know so I imagine it's a nice enough area)
> Flights: Return yearly fare paid
> Baggage allowance: 1,300 AED
> 
> Advice please?
> Thanking you in advance for any advice you could offer.


Seems consistent with what other teachers get. The usual range is 8-12K from what I have read on the forum. 
Does the housing include utility costs and internet? If not, factor in another 500 Dhs p.m.
Insist on medical insurance being provided.
Transport - would you need to cover your own costs for transport to/from school? If yes, factor in another 1000-1500 Dhs or even more depending on the distance.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

t100uk said:


> Thanks for the info. This is the second offer. The first was 19K a year lower (US dollars) and did not include education reimbursement for my kids, or even to pay for air fare for my family to come over. So I think for the initial 2 year contract this is a decent offer, will give us a chance to see if we are going to like it or if we want to head home after that. We lived 2 years in england while I was in the military so, culture changes are welcome to us, as is being somewhere different and doing something new.
> 
> Jeff


Good luck, for two years it should be a good experience.


----------



## Dubye

Hi

I've been offered a package working as a manager in finance company. We are a family of five.

Salary 33500
House 11000
Transport 1000
Utilities 500
Ticket 1000

Would this be ok for a family of five to live on?


----------



## nyc2dxb

Hello All,

Very resourceful forum here. I have been offered a job in Dubai Media City as a technology manager. I wanted to get a sense from others on the below, particularly cost of Health Insurance and generally how Health services works in the area. The employer is offering Health Benefits ONLY for me, and providing annual travel ticket ONLY for me. I am married and have a toddler so this is something I definitely want to research before moving forward.

Offer:
36,000/mo AED (all inclusive)
Health Benefits (ONLY for me)
1 annual ticket back to US (ONLY for me)

I've tried asking for health and ticket coverage for my spouse and toddler, but to no avail. Are they playing hard ball or is this standard practice in Dubai? How much does it usually cost if I were to pay out of pocket to add my spouse and toddler to my employer insurance?

Additionally, I inquired about school/tuition allowance but that was denied also - not that I have to worry about that right now, that's a good 3-4 yrs away.

I did research and was able to find rents in the 90k AED to 120k AED per year range in Dubai for 2 BR units.

Any thoughts on health insurance/travel tix for family?

Is the salary average for this level in Dubai or do you feel more could be had? It is definitely a pay cut compared to my current NY salary, but the adventure of moving elsewhere is exciting.


----------



## Evok

They're playing hardball, which is surprising. Also, I think they're *required* to give you tickets for your family, but I'm not sure. 

Stress to them that you're an American and will be required to pay taxes on ALL of your income, meaning that if they want American talent, you need an extra 25% to cover the tax burden.

I don't have a family, but it's my understanding that health insurance is expensive.


----------



## de Mexicaan

nyc2dxb said:


> Additionally, I inquired about school/tuition allowance but that was denied also - not that I have to worry about that right now, that's a good 3-4 yrs away.


(International/American) Schooling can cost from 35k up to 55k AED per year (increases with the age of the child), so if you do not get compensated for that you will have to move out or find a better job in 3 years time.
Nursery costs around 30k AED per year (5 days/week from 8 to 14 hr).


----------



## nyc2dxb

Thanks for the responses - they are very helpful.

Regarding the schooling, this leads me to a follow up question. Is it fairly straightforward to apply at another company and transfer once arrived in Dubai? Although I would only consider doing this in a year or two if the schooling benefit is still not provided - but I'm interested to learn from anyone who has successfully been able to transfer to another employer. Are there visa hurdles that restrict this or is it as easy as is in the West/Europe?

Also, should the employer file for residency visa/permit for my family - or would that be my responsibility to do so once I arrive in dubai?



de Mexicaan said:


> (International/American) Schooling can cost from 35k up to 55k AED per year (increases with the age of the child), so if you do not get compensated for that you will have to move out or find a better job in 3 years time.
> Nursery costs around 30k AED per year (5 days/week from 8 to 14 hr).


----------



## Tricktrack

Dubye said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been offered a package working as a manager in finance company. We are a family of five.
> 
> Salary 33500
> House 11000
> Transport 1000
> Utilities 500
> Ticket 1000
> 
> Would this be ok for a family of five to live on?


Hi, are they paying for your kids' schooling as this is a major expense?


----------



## Dubye

Tricktrack said:


> Hi, are they paying for your kids' schooling as this is a major expense?


They are paying 35K per child per annum.


----------



## TandA

Dubye said:


> They are paying 35K per child per annum.


How old are the kids, cos 35k is for an under 8, if they're under 8 that's fine, if they're in first year senior, that's 60k


----------



## Dubye

TandA said:


> How old are the kids, cos 35k is for an under 8, if they're under 8 that's fine, if they're in first year senior, that's 60k


They are 3 and 5.


----------



## TandA

Dubye said:


> They are 3 and 5.


Thought you were a family of five?????

But 35k for each of those is absolutely fine, ensure they pay you 35k, not how much the fees are....


----------



## Dubye

We have a 6 month old baby who won't require schooling for some time. 

Thanks for that. A lot of the schools I have been looking at are around 60k for the 5 year old. Am I just looking at the expensive schools?

What about the rest of our package? Will we be able to live comfortably?


----------



## Tricktrack

TandA said:


> Thought you were a family of five?????
> 
> But 35k for each of those is absolutely fine, ensure they pay you 35k, not how much the fees are....


We are paying 33.5k for fs1 (age 3), just over 42k for year 2 (age 6) and almost 51k for year 5 (age 10) and it goes up massively after that too!


----------



## Romko

Hello guys... 

I'm currently expecting some response with offer details from two companies, one is based in Dubai, international oil-gas operator, job is operations geologist; and one is in Bahrain, operations/wellsite geo for a local/international joint venture company. 

I'm curious if anyone has an idea as of what might be reasonable pay/package range from such companies. 

cheers,
Romko


----------



## Darkt

Dubye said:


> We have a 6 month old baby who won't require schooling for some time.
> 
> Thanks for that. A lot of the schools I have been looking at are around 60k for the 5 year old. Am I just looking at the expensive schools?
> 
> What about the rest of our package? Will we be able to live comfortably?


As they are paying the schooling and the Medical insurance ( I assume ) ... 47k per month all inclusive will allow you to live comfortably... May be you will need to pay more for housing than 11k and same goes for utilities but all in all it should cover up correctly for a comfy lifestyle!


----------



## RT666

Sorry if this has been asked before (had a look on the search but couldn't find anything).

I know that salaries can vary massively - hence most job adverts not giving a salary - but in general how would a salary compare to a London salary?

My husband works in London and is relatively well paid. His job is fairly specialist, so not likely to be done by people from less well paid countries. Because it's specialist there aren't loads of jobs around to compare it to, so we wanted to find out whether we're looking at more, less or about the same as his current gross salary. (He's good at negotiating - he got a 50% pay rise from his previous company to the existing one...!)

Any thoughts appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## zovi

*Procurement Manager*

Hi I'm hopefully going to Dubai for an interview next week , and I am really nervous

The job is offering 19,000 AED per month

The agency have said school allowance, healthcare, and flight , plus bonus

At the moment that's all I know, it would be myself and my partner and a 3 year old, so I am not sure if this is enough ,or if appropriate at the stage to ask about allowances as I haven't even got a job offer just an interview.

Any advice?


----------



## Neda-ffh

*just got offer..what do you think?*

well, I just got an offer from a reputable academic place in dubai..

31,400 aed (salary,housing,transportation)

30,000aed for each kids education

36,000 for furniture

airfare every year for whole family back to country of origin

medical insurance.

im honestly going to ask for an increase in education allowance, i want my kids in good schools as they are now. they i 8th and 9th grade.

i have 3 month probation. i fear bringing my family, registering kids in school then something may go wrong. 


what do you all think?


----------



## cupcake3

are they paying anything to ship your furniture from home, my husband was given an allowance for furniture plus the shipping so we only needed to buy certain things we werent shipping, Ikea is cheap here for furniture and everything else needed. Maybe look at the cost of housing and where you want to live as this is the biggest cost here so you know what you have left and with regards to the schools check out fees and ask the company for at least 80 percent of the cost of your kids education because there will be extra costs like uniforms and trips, books etc. 
as you have a three month probation period you have to think of what situation you would be in if it did go wrong as you have your family to think of so it depends on your personal circunstances back home, how would it affect your family if after 3 months you had to go home. If you are keeping your house back home might not be too bad. maybe you should consider coming alone for first three months. Whatever you decide good luck with everything, I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## de Mexicaan

@zovi:
I would also discuss an accomodation allowance and a transportation allowance. This is quite common I think, so they will expect that question.


----------



## nicole.hayden

dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps




Hi guys, 
Ahhh im soo stuck an was wondering if any of you loveley people can help,
I am a young female and iv been offerd a job in dubai,even though its just for a waitressing position and i am over qualified i have 4years management experience in the hospitality industry for a well known and huge company( but not a fancy company) but i cant help but feel my job package is lacking, i want to move mostly just to get away, so my package consists of.....
Free accomodation(altough in a shared room)
Transportation to/fro work
Food allowance
Flight home every 2 years
Monthly salary is only 2000 aed :s and the bulk of my money will be earned through gratuity and i should expect around 6000aed a month. But obviously this can fluctuate massivley!!!!!!
I want to live very comfortably and enjoy finer things.
Any thoughts would be massivley appriciated im just worried this oppourtunity isnt coming around again!

Nicole


----------



## zovi

Thank you very much for suggestion


----------



## rsinner

nicole.hayden said:


> Hi guys,
> Ahhh im soo stuck an was wondering if any of you loveley people can help,
> I am a young female and iv been offerd a job in dubai,even though its just for a waitressing position and i am over qualified i have 4years management experience in the hospitality industry for a well known and huge company( but not a fancy company) but i cant help but feel my job package is lacking, i want to move mostly just to get away, so my package consists of.....
> Free accomodation(altough in a shared room)
> Transportation to/fro work
> Food allowance
> Flight home every 2 years
> Monthly salary is only 2000 aed :s and the bulk of my money will be earned through gratuity and i should expect around 6000aed a month. But obviously this can fluctuate massivley!!!!!!
> I want to live very comfortably and enjoy finer things.
> Any thoughts would be massivley appriciated im just worried this oppourtunity isnt coming around again!
> 
> Nicole


unless you are living in a slum somewhere, or are desperate because you have been unemployed, then take up the job. Otherwise, dont even bother looking at the offer.
And 6000 AED a month? You will be lucky if the management lets you keep anything more than 1-2K a month over your base salary in a very good month


----------



## cupcake3

Hi Nicole You seem to want to come for the experience and I am sure it will be that Dubai is a brilliant place, I have only been here a month though so not an expert. Your salary does seem low to me because cost of living is high here but you only really need your money for personal stuff, if you could guarantee the tips etc it would probably be ok but as you cant it doesnt seem like much money to me. My circumstances are completely different as I am married with a family so my opinion is probably no help at all. It would be good to know how the tips work out, do you keep all of yours or share them? Its a shame you could nt find something to suit your experience but then again as I said at the beginning it would give you the change you want, if the money is not the most important thing maybe go for it. Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## cupcake3

I think rsinner s advice is probably much better than mine, look for another opportunity which fits your experience, good luck Nicole


----------



## Comm6

nicole.hayden said:


> Hi guys,
> Ahhh im soo stuck an was wondering if any of you loveley people can help,
> I am a young female and iv been offerd a job in dubai,even though its just for a waitressing position and i am over qualified i have 4years management experience in the hospitality industry for a well known and huge company( but not a fancy company) but i cant help but feel my job package is lacking, i want to move mostly just to get away, so my package consists of.....
> Free accomodation(altough in a shared room)
> Transportation to/fro work
> Food allowance
> Flight home every 2 years
> Monthly salary is only 2000 aed :s and the bulk of my money will be earned through gratuity and i should expect around 6000aed a month. But obviously this can fluctuate massivley!!!!!!
> I want to live very comfortably and enjoy finer things.
> Any thoughts would be massivley appriciated im just worried this oppourtunity isnt coming around again!
> 
> Nicole


Nicole, i dont know where your from or what your personal circumstances are, but just look at it from this perspective....everything taken care of...of your 2 K per month...a lot would go for personal maintenance, get a hair cut or anything, all cost money here. Say you manage to save 2K per month, at the end of 24 months, you would have 48 K AED which would be around USD 13K......would slogging for 24 months and getting 13K at the end of it be worth it........if yes, go for it.

Just keep in mind, the long working hours, rude customers esp locals, plus seeing the fact the things available and ppl with huge salaries splurging like crazy....this may not be the Dubai dream ppl talk about.

Anyway best of luck in what ever you choose


----------



## zovi

Is 19,000 AED ok for a family? Two adults one young child?

According to calculators 

Apartment not in central is 80,000 AED , utilities 7,200, Internet / tv 3,600, car cost 31,000 based on 3 series, fuel 3,600, food and cafe once a week 21,600?

I also have schooling at 35,000 but as yet I don't know how much the allowance is, do any of you get education allowance?


----------



## zovi

Do you get an education allowance if so how much is it trying to get a feel for amounts so I know what's the norm ?

Also did anyone get a relocation allowance? What does this include and how much? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Jynxgirl

What type of engineering? People here tend to call a plumber or an electrician an engineer.


----------



## nicole.hayden

dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


Ahhh thank you all for the advice, such a big decision to make, has anyone had any experiences working for rmal hospitality!? The job will be working in one of marco pierre white's resturant!?? 
Nicole


----------



## nikkisizer

zovi said:


> Is 19,000 AED ok for a family? Two adults one young child?
> 
> According to calculators
> 
> Apartment not in central is 80,000 AED , utilities 7,200, Internet / tv 3,600, car cost 31,000 based on 3 series, fuel 3,600, food and cafe once a week 21,600?
> 
> I also have schooling at 35,000 but as yet I don't know how much the allowance is, do any of you get education allowance?


Hello zovi,

Regarding the Apartment, google 'Shorooq Mirdif' this will give you an idea of what you can expect accommodation/price wise.


----------



## zovi

nikkisizer said:


> Hello zovi,
> 
> Regarding the Apartment, google 'Shorooq Mirdif' this will give you an idea of what you can expect accommodation/price wise.


That seems really far out? Apartments are cheap tho :-/


----------



## nikkisizer

zovi said:


> That seems really far out? Apartments are cheap tho :-/


It's approx 10-15 mins drive from Dubai Airport heading in the direction of the centre of Dubai.

I hope that helps and gives you more of an idea


----------



## rsinner

zovi said:


> That seems really far out? Apartments are cheap tho :-/


Depends on where you will be working (sorry in case you have mentioned the location already), but for 80K you will have plenty of choices of 2 beds in Tecom, Al Barsha, and even JLT. If you want to cut down on the budget further, consider something in Bur Dubai even (though only a few western expats live there). 

19K can be a bit tight, without any other allowance. Without a kid it is very much doable, but with a kid you don't know what unexpected expenses keep coming up (plus you would not want to deny him things). A lot of expats do get education allowances - however, my company does not pay this allowance.


----------



## nikkisizer

BG914 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been offered this package, to relocate to Dubai with my wife, from the UK. What are your thoughts? I am 29 and my wife is 26. I will be taking up a position of Regional Manager, with business travel within GCC.
> 
> BASIC: 175,000AED/annum
> ALLOWANCE: 45,600AED/annum
> BONUS: 30% of BASIC, upon achieving target
> COLA: 7,200AED/annum
> ACCOM: 108,000AED/annum
> CAR: 28,800AED/annum
> FLIGHTS HOME: 12,000AED each (anywhere in the world flights)
> 
> Is this sufficient for a 25+ year old couple?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi BG914,

Well done :clap2: 

Your package is perfect for a young couple, so hurry up, get over here and let us all know when the house warming party is


----------



## udaykim

*18*

We are a family of three (one school going kid). Is 18 K per month enough a good salary for 13 yrs exp in Dubai ? They are providing settling allowance of 8k and other perks like mobile and petrol card, life insurance and 80% reimbursements of medical expenses for family. I was expecting monthly salary on the lines of 25k+. Any suggestions/information on salary and possible savings , please ?


----------



## Amtmann

Here's the offer I got:

Salary is 210,000 AED consisting of
- 168,000 fixed salary
- 42,000 variable (_what's the difference between fixed and variable?_)

Housing allowance:
52,000 per annum

Transport allowance: 12,000 per annum

Healthcare benefit

Home leave tickets once per year

Life insurance policy.

So: how does this sound? I am single and have no dependents.


----------



## rsinner

Amtmann said:


> Here's the offer I got:
> 
> Salary is 210,000 AED consisting of
> - 168,000 fixed salary
> - 42,000 variable (_what's the difference between fixed and variable?_)
> 
> Housing allowance:
> 52,000 per annum
> 
> Transport allowance: 12,000 per annum
> 
> Healthcare benefit
> 
> Home leave tickets once per year
> 
> Life insurance policy.
> 
> So: how does this sound? I am single and have no dependents.


OK to live on (whether it is right for your profession and experience is something you need to decide). The housing is low, but will get you a studio. Ask what the variable is - if it means bonus, then assume you will not get it! 
If you can negotiate, then please do, but otherwise the salary is okay cost-wise to live in Dubai comfortably as a single guy


----------



## rsinner

udaykim said:


> We are a family of three (one school going kid). Is 18 K per month enough a good salary for 13 yrs exp in Dubai ? They are providing settling allowance of 8k and other perks like mobile and petrol card, life insurance and 80% reimbursements of medical expenses for family. I was expecting monthly salary on the lines of 25k+. Any suggestions/information on salary and possible savings , please ?


A lot of Indians live on salaries below this. But it is all about choices. Depends on what kind of salary you have in B'lore and what your standard of living is. Think of this as a 12 lakh or slightly lower salary in Bangalore. 

Do you want to live in Sharjah and commute to Dubai?
Do you want to put your kid in an Indian school (fees less than 15000 p.a.) or an International school (fees starting from 30k p.a.)


----------



## Amtmann

rsinner said:


> OK to live on (whether it is right for your profession and experience is something you need to decide). The housing is low, but will get you a studio. Ask what the variable is - if it means bonus, then assume you will not get it!
> If you can negotiate, then please do, but otherwise the salary is okay cost-wise to live in Dubai comfortably as a single guy


I'm told that the apartments are in Silicon Oasis and that the cost will cover a nice apartment there adequately. I will have several apartments to choose from. 

The variable is a bonus and I am told I can expect to get between 80-100% of it.

The company will fly me out and put me up in a hotel for one month while I secure the accommodation.

I want to be able to live comfortably. I don't have expensive tastes car-wise, and I don't drink.


----------



## zovi

Is this calculation about right???

Yearly cost (monthly)

85,000 villa Springs (7,083)
7,200 utilities (600)
3,600 tv/Internet (300)
31,000 car cost in insurance (2,500)
21,600 groceries and cafe once week (1800)



???? Anything I'm missing taxis in beginning for one of us?

Two adults one 3 year old so no school fees till next year....


----------



## udaykim

rsinner said:


> A lot of Indians live on salaries below this. But it is all about choices. Depends on what kind of salary you have in B'lore and what your standard of living is. Think of this as a 12 lakh or slightly lower salary in Bangalore.
> 
> Do you want to live in Sharjah and commute to Dubai?
> Do you want to put your kid in an Indian school (fees less than 15000 p.a.) or an International school (fees starting from 30k p.a.)


Thanks for the reply. I am still negotiation with 'em. is 22 K a good pay ? Kid will be in Indian school and stay will be in Dubai. Standard is middle-range. I am concerned about the saving potential with say 22K per month.


----------



## rsinner

udaykim said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am still negotiation with 'em. is 22 K a good pay ? Kid will be in Indian school and stay will be in Dubai. Standard is middle-range. I am concerned about the saving potential with say 22K per month.


1 or 2K here and there does not make a big difference. DO NOT convert to INR. 
We spend about 17-18K per month including rent. But then, it is possible to live much more cheaply here, or spend much more than that.


----------



## udaykim

rsinner said:


> 1 or 2K here and there does not make a big difference. DO NOT convert to INR.
> We spend about 17-18K per month including rent. But then, it is possible to live much more cheaply here, or spend much more than that.


Okay. I was told by the HR of the employer that she spends around 11 k and gave me a breakup that amounts to 11.5 k per month. I have demanded 24 K in any case but what i am unsure is the value of 13 yrs Java/J2EE experience in Dubai.


----------



## rsinner

udaykim said:


> Okay. I was told by the HR of the employer that she spends around 11 k and gave me a breakup that amounts to 11.5 k per month. I have demanded 24 K in any case but what i am unsure is the value of 13 yrs Java/J2EE experience in Dubai.


Obviously how much you spend depends on the lifestyle and where you stay. 
No idea on IT experience value, but from what I know there are always people from India willing to work on low salaries here - so if supply exceeds demand, obviously they can pay less (obviously quality does not get appreciated).


----------



## kiwi jase

*Please help,is my offer enough to live on?*

Hi Everyone,

I have been offered a job in dubai, there will be myself and wife with 17 year old daughter with 3 school children ages are 5 , 8 , 10

The company is going to pay for flights,health/dental insurance for the family company car with fuel card and my salary is $12000.00usd a month,

My question is this going to be enough to cover day to day living including costs of a villa, childrens schooling etc.

I have sat down and tried to work out the costs of everything but nothing beats the expats living and breathing dubai now!

If anyone has any thoughts please let me know

Many thanks

Jase


----------



## Felixtoo2

The big bills are going to be the Villa rental and the schooling. Lots of people will have varying figures but a five bed Villa in a reasonable area will be 250-300,000dhs plus 5% deposit, 5% agent fees. There will be a 5% govt charge included in your monthly DEWA bill which is likely to be anywhere between 3500-6000dhs per month. 
Schooling for each kid will be about 45,000dhs per year per kid. 

well thats my best guess stand by for some better guesses.


----------



## indoMLA

kiwi jase said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been offered a job in dubai, there will be myself and wife with 17 year old daughter with 3 school children ages are 5 , 8 , 10
> 
> The company is going to pay for flights,health/dental insurance for the family company car with fuel card and my salary is $12000.00usd a month,
> 
> My question is this going to be enough to cover day to day living including costs of a villa, childrens schooling etc.
> 
> I have sat down and tried to work out the costs of everything *but nothing beats the expats living and breathing dubai now!*
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts please let me know
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jase


Don't know what that means.... 


Long story, short... I think it would depend on how you live, but don't think you are going to live lavishly on that (like what you see certain people behave), but it is certainly doable. 
Don't know the cost of a 5 bedroom villa, but 4 bedroom villas in MotorCity were going for around AED220k (~$60.3k) Schooling will be another big expense, on average the decent schools are ~AED65k per kid (~$17.8k), so that is ~AED195k (~$53k). 

Those will be your biggest costs and these would be on a yearly basis. Of course if you need a nanny then that would run another AED2k a month, if you want your wife to drive, then you have to factor in another car payment. To outfit the house with furniture (semi-decent) will be ~AED50-70k. See if the company can bring your furniture over and that would be another cost not needing to be incurred.

Good Luck.


----------



## rsinner

kiwi jase said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been offered a job in dubai, there will be myself and wife with 17 year old daughter with 3 school children ages are 5 , 8 , 10
> 
> The company is going to pay for flights,health/dental insurance for the family company car with fuel card and my salary is $12000.00usd a month,
> 
> My question is this going to be enough to cover day to day living including costs of a villa, childrens schooling etc.
> 
> I have sat down and tried to work out the costs of everything but nothing beats the expats living and breathing dubai now!
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts please let me know
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jase


12,000 USD/month (though good) seems quite low for your family situation! if you try the newer areas like Jumeirah Village Circle or areas like Mirdiff, I have a sneaking suspicion that you might get something for 140K AED per annum. That is still about 12K AED per month. 
Some schools may be cheaper at about 40K/year per child, but not too many good ones at that price point. So the least on fees is 10K AED per month for schooling for 3 kids (but more realistically about 13-14K per month). 
So between the villa and schooling you are already down about 6000 US$ *at the very least*. In schooling, you might need to add things like transport and other expenses.
Then consider food per month (about 5K at the very least I guess), cost of two cars (about 4K per month at the very least), TV+utilities+internet (about 1.5K per month at the very least). So we are not even into any discretionary spending and you are down about 9,000 US$. Eating out, shopping, etc.


----------



## kiwi jase

Thanks for the replys it is much appreaciated,
looks like i need to go back with a better counter offer,
I would hate to drag my family half way around the world just to struggle financially!


----------



## rsinner

kiwi jase said:


> Thanks for the replys it is much appreaciated,
> looks like i need to go back with a better counter offer,
> I would hate to drag my family half way around the world just to struggle financially!


You need a substantial jump. 
If you go through this thread you will see various cost of living estimates. Unlike developed countries you get a lot of facilities (and you pay taxes), the tax free salary here means that most things are private. It also means that every additional kid means (substantial) additional expenses on the schooling front.
All the best!


----------



## michaelrandall78

suzimack said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just been offered an IT Business Analyst position with Emirates. I've read a few threads on them, and am looking for views.
> 
> The package thats been offered is:
> 
> Basic 12,560
> Utilities (housing) 7,500
> transport 665
> school fees up to 30,000 (secondary)
> Category B medical/dental for me (payable for my family)
> 39 days annual leave
> 1 annual ticket home for me and family (plus unlimited rebate tickets)
> 
> All these are monthly in Dhs (except school fees which are annual)
> 
> 
> I am married with an 11 year old son. The grade they have offered is 8. I know that I am looking for a Grade 9, and have gone back to them basically asking for amost double what they are offering! I dont really expect to get that, but what would be a realistic compromise? (I have known other people carrying out a similar role and know that this offer is on the low side, but I was anticipating having to negotiate with them - is that avalid assumption?)
> 
> Any pointers on how best to negotiate gratefully received!!!


In terms of school fees, you would be looking at at least 40,000 / year for a school with adequate facilities, rigorous curriculum, and Western teachers.


----------



## Jem84

*Advice Needed...*

I have had an offer from a Recruitment firm in Dubai and I am really unsure as to whether or not it will be enough to live on, etc.

I'm very happy with the company, location, structure, etc I'm just very unsure as to living costs and would be grateful for any advice & guidance.

I am a specialist recruiter with 4 years experience and come from the UK.

The offer made is:

11500aed base monthly
4500aed living allowance (housing & transport)
Private Medical
Commission for placements 

My gut reaction to the package (from previous research) is that this will not be enough to get by comfortably in Dubai.

Can anyone advise?

Thank you.


----------



## quantum100

*Advice Needed for Job in Qatar*

I have been offered a position in Qatar for USD 156,000 annually. It includes all the benefits. I am married with 2 school going kids. Is this a good offer ? What would my expenses look like ?

Thanks in advance for your reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## Stevo68

*Will I be able to send money home?*

I have been offered the chance to interview for a teaching job in AD.

My question: what percentage could be spare money?
I'm not interested in the high-life. I don't want a car, swimming pool (although if it were in an apartment block ...). I'd be happy with a 1 bedroom apartment with air conditioning. Are furnished places available? 
I can eat local. I've never tried living without beer for very long but I'm not a big drinker.
I'm not too bothered about going out very often. I would stay home and read and play my guitar and study. My objective would be to work and save as much money as possible, not 'live-the-life'. 

I have no idea of the commute as I have not even been for the interview yet. But if there is anyone on here who has 

Salary: 11k - 13k per month + 1 month bonus. (tax free)
Housing: 7k - 11.6k per month
Relocation 20k
Flight out and in + annual leave flight (+ same for 1 dependent). 

I think this works out at about £40k (GBP) a year.

I have a family here in the UK and do not envisage taking them out to AD. Rather I would use the annual leave flight to visit in the summer break. Perhaps I could negotiate for the dependent to use their flight to visit?

£40000 sounds like quite a lot of money tax free, but when I read about rents being high in AD it could be pointless me doing it.


----------



## jay_jay

*Running IT Database consulting business*

Hi,

(I've posted this in the visa thread, apologize if this one is a wrong thread).

I'm in Canada where I used to be incorporated and then work as a contractor with several clients and bill them hourly (or what ever the term is), I find this type of work very independent and helps. This is basically corp to corp contracting.

Could similar thing be done in Dubai (assuming I apply for investor visa in Jabel Ali Freezone or any other economical freezone, get my company registered, get my visa and for my spouse then work).

I am basically into providing database management for large corporates and banks with about 15 years of experience, hold a Master degree in Computers with most of the work experience from USA / Canada and little experience in Saudi Arabia (2 years)..

Ever heard anyone doing such business. I like the independence of working in this style as my spouse does a full time job.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chocotruffle

hiitsjudy said:


> Ni hao ma!!! :-D
> That's good you asked for more!! Good luck
> 
> About the insurance you need to ask the employer about details but my insurance doesn't cover dental which sucks but I spent about AED 350 for tooth filling so that's not too bad.
> 
> I studied Japanese when I was at university too!!! And there were a few Chinese students indeed and I had a Chinese friend that I went to salsa classes with ! she was actually here a couple of weeks ago she's back in oz now but
> 
> Anyways when do u suppose to start working if you take this job ?
> 
> There are heaps of nice restaurants in Dubai You have to try Friday brunch here it's mad! My favorite is Saffron at Atlantis . I guess you will find out everything when you come !


Dear, are you still here?
I am coming to dubai in the late July  
do you know how can I send a private message to you?


----------



## fcjb1970

jay_jay said:


> Hi,
> 
> (I've posted this in the visa thread, apologize if this one is a wrong thread).
> 
> I'm in Canada where I used to be incorporated and then work as a contractor with several clients and bill them hourly (or what ever the term is), I find this type of work very independent and helps. This is basically corp to corp contracting.
> 
> Could similar thing be done in Dubai (assuming I apply for investor visa in Jabel Ali Freezone or any other economical freezone, get my company registered, get my visa and for my spouse then work).
> 
> I am basically into providing database management for large corporates and banks with about 15 years of experience, hold a Master degree in Computers with most of the work experience from USA / Canada and little experience in Saudi Arabia (2 years)..
> 
> Ever heard anyone doing such business. I like the independence of working in this style as my spouse does a full time job.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Setting up a business if pretty straight forward here and relatively inexpensive. I would search virtuzone and RAK freezone as those seem to be two of the most popular for a work from home type business.

It really comes down to if you can get the business. There is a good amount of competition in IT and a lot of companies based out of India which offer rates that are hard for a westerner to compete with. But there are companies willing to pay for experience it is just a matter of finding them. Good luck


----------



## Nikhil Shinde

Hello everyone,
I am new to this forum. I'm from India, and I have got a sales job in Dubai with salary of AED 4000/month, My joining is in the month of August and My office is in Ocean Heights near JBR al sufouh road. I'm in search of rented accommodation. Seniors please guide me that where I should search for rented room for 1 year with good connectivity with such low salary.

Warm Regards,
Nikhil


----------



## Nikhil Shinde

*Help wanted to settle in dubai*

Hello everyone,
I am new to this forum. I'm from India, and I have got a sales job in Dubai with salary of AED 4000/month, My joining is in the month of August and My office is in Ocean Heights near JBR al sufouh road. I'm in search of rented accommodation. Seniors please guide me that where I should search for rented room for 1 year with good connectivity with such low salary.

Warm Regards,
Nikhil


----------



## nathank_11

*Advice me on Job Offer in Oman?....*

Hi Friends

Iam very new to this forum..thanks for ths oppurtunity to get good opinions,ideas,advice etc from all the seniors..

Iam currently working in Dubai....but when i started my search for a new job ( as my current project s going to be finished) I got an offer from Oman for airport project for the position of mechanical engineer and have been offered with 1500 Rials....with free accomomdation,medical benefitts and car too....!

I dont know anything about Oman,cost of living for education,day to day life expenditures etc...please advive me friends ..is this offered salary fair enough to lead there with my wife and a baby of 3 yrd old..?need to give her good education too ...

I would like to know ur view on this ..pls...

SENTHIL NATHAN
DUBAI













quantum100 said:


> I have been offered a position in Qatar for USD 156,000 annually. It includes all the benefits. I am married with 2 school going kids. Is this a good offer ? What would my expenses look like ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## rsinner

nathank_11 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Iam very new to this forum..thanks for ths oppurtunity to get good opinions,ideas,advice etc from all the seniors..
> 
> Iam currently working in Dubai....but when i started my search for a new job ( as my current project s going to be finished) I got an offer from Oman for airport project for the position of mechanical engineer and have been offered with 1500 Rials....with free accomomdation,medical benefitts and car too....!
> 
> I dont know anything about Oman,cost of living for education,day to day life expenditures etc...please advive me friends ..is this offered salary fair enough to lead there with my wife and a baby of 3 yrd old..?need to give her good education too ...
> 
> I would like to know ur view on this ..pls...
> 
> SENTHIL NATHAN
> DUBAI


Would you be happy with this package in Dubai - that is, 15000 AED + acco + car etc ? If yes, then the cost of living is lower in Oman and should work for you. heard from some people that there are fewer schools in Muscat compared to Dubai, so you need to research about that aspect.


----------



## rsinner

Nikhil Shinde said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to this forum. I'm from India, and I have got a sales job in Dubai with salary of AED 4000/month, My joining is in the month of August and My office is in Ocean Heights near JBR al sufouh road. I'm in search of rented accommodation. Seniors please guide me that where I should search for rented room for 1 year with good connectivity with such low salary.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Nikhil


No idea, but if I have to guess, Al Quoz or Sharjah (LONG commute, but people do live there and even work in Jebel Ali which is much farther). Talk to your colleagues as to what they do.


----------



## marinavaleng

Hey,

I have some questions. Could you please help me ? 

I am a fresh graduated student from the uni and I am offered an amount of 12000 AED monthly.

So

12000 AED/ month ( nothing included ) Is that enough

- to have a decent house( studio )

- to have or hire a car ( economy class )

- to have a social life ( eating outside, going to cinema etc once or twice a week )

- and to save money ( at least 800 $ / month )



Actually I mean is that enough to live there in a good condition ?



Thank you very much in advance

D.M


And Also 
Someone can tell me where is the living cost calculator ? 
I really could not find it 
Can anyone help me ? 

Thank you very much


----------



## wesmant

nathank_11 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Iam very new to this forum..thanks for ths oppurtunity to get good opinions,ideas,advice etc from all the seniors..
> 
> Iam currently working in Dubai....but when i started my search for a new job ( as my current project s going to be finished) I got an offer from Oman for airport project for the position of mechanical engineer and have been offered with 1500 Rials....with free accomomdation,medical benefitts and car too....!
> 
> I dont know anything about Oman,cost of living for education,day to day life expenditures etc...please advive me friends ..is this offered salary fair enough to lead there with my wife and a baby of 3 yrd old..?need to give her good education too ...
> 
> I would like to know ur view on this ..pls...
> 
> SENTHIL NATHAN
> DUBAI


I have a friend in Oman earning slightly lower than that (ard 3500usd), same condition as yours and seems like he's been enjoying, and happily living in muscat for the past 4 years. 
Well, according to him, if you do not have any school going kids, 2500usd+lodging and transport should lead a decent life. 
Not many means to "spend" in Muscat, as the town is still behind Dubai for at least 20years.

Hope it help


----------



## ChetanSethi

*Job offer*

Hi, i have got a job offer in Dubai and i am relocating from Uk
Please advice if offer i got is good to relocate for me and my wife
Which is 25000 AED per month plus benifits such as Medical, insurance and Air travel.
Please let me know how much are expenses like Accomidation, food, car etc.
Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2

I'm sorry if this sounds rude but FFS man have a go at using the search function! There must be at least 20 threads in this subject and a stickie at the top of the page.


----------



## rsinner

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html
Short answer is that cost of living wise it is okay, but whether it is appropriate for you in terms of the role, experience, what you will be leaving behind etc. is your decision to make.


----------



## priyanka13

i am an Indian wanna transfer to dubai in my nearfuture soon.siting in India & searching a job online?can the forum help me out in any othr way?


----------



## Darkt

priyanka13 said:


> i am an Indian wanna transfer to dubai in my nearfuture soon.siting in India & searching a job online?can the forum help me out in any othr way?


The forum is just a piece of software... Full of code


----------



## rsinner

priyanka13 said:


> i am an Indian wanna transfer to dubai in my nearfuture soon.siting in India & searching a job online?can the forum help me out in any othr way?


Short answer - No. We can advise on where to look, how to look, what salary is okay etc etc. We can point you in the right direction. And that's about it. Occasionally one of the forum members may know of a job opening or may hire. But in my last c. 3.5 years on this forum, that has probably happened less than 10 times. 

The way to hunt jobs in Dubai is exactly the same as it is in India or anywhere else in the world. Own network, recruiters, online. 
All the best on your job hunt!


----------



## vantage

Darkt said:


> The forum is just a piece of software... Full of code


i was expecting a "Lawnmower Man" moment.....


----------



## Ctwatson06

*Working with UAE Air Force*

I have recently been offered a job where I will be working with UAE Air Force as an F-16 Integrated Avionics System Journeyman. My total compensation package would be an F6 position making 76,326.53 USD annually which comes out to be 281,392 AED. I am 22 and would be coming to the country alone. This includes housing and transportation. I would have hotel expenses paid for the first month while I find an apartment, annual flights and repatriation and 22 days annual vacation plus the Hajj and Eid holidays. Is this a good offer or should i ask for more? Would this allow me to live comfortably in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## tabrez

Hi

Grab it its a very good offer for a fresher.


----------



## priyanka13

its a kind request to the forum members to give me the ideas & ways to get job in dubai as soon as posssible


----------



## freefalltx

Ive been offered 365,000 AED for Aviation related job. 30 days vacation, education allowance for child and open contract. Family of three used to living abroad. 
My first post, Thanks for all of the great info on here!


----------



## steve_99

Hello All, my friend was offered a job in "The Address Dubai Marina". She just graduated and it will be her first job. They offered her 2500 AED per month but her apt and all her meals will be covered by the hotel and also transportation and medical insurance will be covered. Do you think it's good enough? I know it's less but is it good enough to get by? What else will she be spending on?

thanks


----------



## priyanka13

hello rsinner as per ur profile says u r
from wat to orindia and now in dubai....
i am an indian graduate i want job in dubai as soon as possible can u help me out


----------



## rsinner

steve_99 said:


> Hello All, my friend was offered a job in "The Address Dubai Marina". She just graduated and it will be her first job. They offered her 2500 AED per month but her apt and all her meals will be covered by the hotel and also transportation and medical insurance will be covered. Do you think it's good enough? I know it's less but is it good enough to get by? What else will she be spending on?
> 
> thanks


The salary is just not good enough. 
Is medical insurance being provided? What about transport?
She might want to spend on going out for a few drinks or food (not just work), or travel a bit, or maybe even shop for herself. Phone calls. 
Is she okay with being half way around the world for a hand to mouth existence?

If she has ABSOLUTELY no opportunities in the US, then this might work. Otherwise even a waitress job at min wage in the US is better.


----------



## rsinner

freefalltx said:


> Ive been offered 365,000 AED for Aviation related job. 30 days vacation, education allowance for child and open contract. Family of three used to living abroad.
> My first post, Thanks for all of the great info on here!


Sounds adequate from a cost perspective (whether its okay for your job is for you to decide). Hope medical insurance and annual tickets home are provided as well.


----------



## zovi

ChetanSethi said:


> Hi, i have got a job offer in Dubai and i am relocating from Uk
> Please advice if offer i got is good to relocate for me and my wife
> Which is 25000 AED per month plus benifits such as Medical, insurance and Air travel.
> Please let me know how much are expenses like Accomidation, food, car etc.
> Thanks


I think it's ok I've been offered 22k and I've worked it out to be ok although my partner will need to find a job, with no other commitments like debt/finance payments back in uk we can survive until my husband finds a job 

Good luck


----------



## muzzy

Hi, ive just accepted an offer of 20,250 AED per month. 
Im 24, no out goings at all in the UK, is this enough to live on plus save a bit for when i get home from AD?


----------



## dathrilla

muzzy said:


> Hi, ive just accepted an offer of 20,250 AED per month.
> Im 24, no out goings at all in the UK, is this enough to live on plus save a bit for when i get home from AD?


What field will you be in?


----------



## muzzy

dathrilla said:


> What field will you be in?


Apache power train


----------



## priyanka13

hello members ,
i am in search of job in dubai is there any help whch can be provided by u


----------



## priyanka13

hello members ,
i am in search of job in dubai is there any help whch can be provided by u


----------



## dathrilla

muzzy said:


> Apache power train


its good for a 24 y.o. Best of luck


----------



## muzzy

dathrilla said:


> its good for a 24 y.o. Best of luck


Thank you. Hopefully it will work out ok


----------



## Mikebbass

Hello everyone

I currently live and work in the US. I make a good salary at around $150,000/year. Recently a recruiter has approached for an information security job (PKI) in Dubai. I am trying to figure out what an acceptable salary and package would be for me to take the job. I've got a wife and 3 kids, they would most likely stay n the US while I worked in Dubai. The bottom line here is money, we want to make enough to be able to live like we do now and have a large chunk of savings when I am finished in a year or two. While I have traveled all over the world including the middle east (ex military) I have no idea about the pitfalls and tricks involved with living and working in Dubai. What would it cost me to live in a decent apartment? I don't think I would require much in terms of a life outside of work other than what I hope would be a decent Internet connection. 

Thanks in advance for any tips and advice you might have for me. 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## noisyboy

Mikebbass said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I currently live and work in the US. I make a good salary at around $150,000/year. Recently a recruiter has approached for an information security job (PKI) in Dubai. I am trying to figure out what an acceptable salary and package would be for me to take the job. I've got a wife and 3 kids, they would most likely stay n the US while I worked in Dubai. The bottom line here is money, we want to make enough to be able to live like we do now and have a large chunk of savings when I am finished in a year or two. While I have traveled all over the world including the middle east (ex military) I have no idea about the pitfalls and tricks involved with living and working in Dubai. What would it cost me to live in a decent apartment? I don't think I would require much in terms of a life outside of work other than what I hope would be a decent Internet connection.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tips and advice you might have for me.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Hello,

For a good 3 bedroom apartment (maybe even villa depending where), i'd say you should be paying around 3 to 3.5k USD a month.


----------



## Mikebbass

noisyboy said:


> Hello,
> 
> For a good 3 bedroom apartment (maybe even villa depending where), i'd say you should be paying around 3 to 3.5k USD a month.


I'd be happy with a 1 bedroom, as long as its nice and in a nice area. Thanks for the reply


----------



## noisyboy

Mikebbass said:


> I'd be happy with a 1 bedroom, as long as its nice and in a nice area. Thanks for the reply


Then you can get something pretty good (in a very good area for 1.5 to 2k USD. Also, you can find for 1k, and even less than that if you wish.


----------



## Luis Ferreira

*Looking for job in financial area*

Hi all!

I'm looking for an opportunity to work and live in Dubai with my family.

Currently I'm a Managing Director along with Administrative and Financial Director functions.

I have 11 years of professional experience and a degree in Economics and Tax post-gradutaded.

Thanks for your efforts.

Luís Ferreira


----------



## jemmal1986

*Best Wage?*

I have been offered 26,000 english pounds a year for a job which is about 119,000 UED a year 
Is this going to be enough for a young single girl to live on in Dubai on her own?


----------



## asafaryan

jemmal1986 said:


> I have been offered 26,000 english pounds a year for a job which is about 119,000 UED a year
> Is this going to be enough for a young single girl to live on in Dubai on her own?


Of course it is more than enough!!!!


----------



## Romko

Hello guys,

Below is the offer details, so if you can comment on how reasonable it is:

Industry - Oil/Gas, position type - Geologist, level - mid-senior, location - Dubai, work 12hr/day for a week, then week off, 1 month/year for vacation

base - USD 85k/year
annual bonus 20% of base and quarterly bonus 25% of base if company reaches their goal.
housing allowance - USD 36k/year
transportation allowance - USD 12k/year 
vacation allowance - USD 8k/year
some minor bonuses, medical/dental... 

what do you guys think?
Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## nikkisizer

muzzy said:


> Hi, ive just accepted an offer of 20,250 AED per month.
> Im 24, no out goings at all in the UK, is this enough to live on plus save a bit for when i get home from AD?


Hi muzzy,

Yes you will be fine with that salary.

Well done :clap2:


----------



## nikkisizer

jemmal1986 said:


> I have been offered 26,000 english pounds a year for a job which is about 119,000 UED a year
> Is this going to be enough for a young single girl to live on in Dubai on her own?


Hello jemmal1986,

It is not a great offer, you could get by on that salary but you may find it very tight!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Romko said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Below is the offer details, so if you can comment on how reasonable it is:
> 
> Industry - Oil/Gas, position type - Geologist, level - mid-senior, location - Dubai, work 12hr/day for a week, then week off, 1 month/year for vacation
> 
> base - USD 85k/year
> annual bonus 20% of base and quarterly bonus 25% of base if company reaches their goal.
> housing allowance - USD 36k/year
> transportation allowance - USD 12k/year
> vacation allowance - USD 8k/year
> some minor bonuses, medical/dental...
> 
> what do you guys think?
> Thanks for your opinion.


Do you have any kids? If yes, are school fees included?


----------



## Romko

no kids, just me and my wife


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Romko said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Below is the offer details, so if you can comment on how reasonable it is:
> 
> Industry - Oil/Gas, position type - Geologist, level - mid-senior, location - Dubai, work 12hr/day for a week, then week off, 1 month/year for vacation
> 
> base - USD 85k/year
> annual bonus 20% of base and quarterly bonus 25% of base if company reaches their goal.
> housing allowance - USD 36k/year
> transportation allowance - USD 12k/year
> vacation allowance - USD 8k/year
> some minor bonuses, medical/dental...
> 
> what do you guys think?
> Thanks for your opinion.


I think it is a good offer, especially without kids. I always like the 12 hour days with a rotation schedule. Plenty to do here though in those 7 days off, might get expensive but you will have fun!


----------



## quantum100

*Need advice on a potential job offer in Dubai*

Base, Housing and Transportation: 30K per month
School Fees: 1500 per child per month
Annual Return Flight Tickets

Is this a good offer for family of 2 kids ?

I appreciate your prompt response.


----------



## vantage

quantum100 said:


> Base, Housing and Transportation: 30K per month
> School Fees: 15K per child per month
> Annual Return Flight Tickets
> 
> Is this a good offer for family of 2 kids ?
> 
> I appreciate your prompt response.




something's not right about the school fees....
15K / month? each? 
that's 360,000 AED a year between them.
That's enough school places for 9 children!


----------



## Darkt

quantum100 said:


> Base, Housing and Transportation: 30K per month
> School Fees: 15K per child per month
> Annual Return Flight Tickets
> 
> Is this a good offer for family of 2 kids ?
> 
> I appreciate your prompt response.


What about Medical insurance?
Are you sure it is 15k pm and not pa for schooling? How old are your kids?
As for the salary what is your job?


----------



## quantum100

vantage said:


> something's not right about the school fees....
> 15K / month? each?
> that's 360,000 AED a year between them.
> That's enough school places for 9 children!


Sorry. my mistake.
the school fees is 1500 per month


----------



## quantum100

Darkt said:


> What about Medical insurance?
> Are you sure it is 15k pm and not pa for schooling? How old are your kids?
> As for the salary what is your job?


Not sure about Medical. I will check
the school fees is 1500 per month
the job is IT specialist
Thanks for catching


----------



## vantage

1500 / month = 18,000 / annum
you'll find Western schools are 30,000 to 45,000 / annum give or take.


----------



## Darkt

quantum100 said:


> Not sure about Medical. I will check
> the school fees is 1500 per month
> the job is IT specialist
> Thanks for catching


Having medical coverage for you and your family is a must!
1500 pm per kid is a bit low... For first schooling years, fees are around 35k-45k per annum per child.. And it gets higher for older kids...
Salary is just OK IMO.


----------



## Jynxgirl

33000 all in, is pretty low for a family with 2 kids. If they were covering housing, then the low school fee would be fine. But you will be spending 8 to 10k a month on a villa, 3.5 to 4k a month on education fees for each child (hope your kids are young and you dont want the american school otherwise up that a few thousand dirhams), 4 to 5k a month on transportation/salik/gas for two very average vehicles, plus food and other bills. You are down 20k just with the basics. You probly wont save anything, and might find yourself living paycheck to paycheck. 

Are you an american citizen, with an american passport? They seem to be offering you indian schooling compensation.


----------



## MartinP

Hi All, I'm new here, so apologies I am working my way thru threads and recommenadtions slowly.

I am flying out late August on an extended holiday/job hunt as I may know someone who has secured a role out there ;-)

I work in Sales / Business Development in the medical arena over here in the Uk and would look for similar roles over there - anyone in a similar industry over there like to offer any advice?

Cheers
M


----------



## rosy83

Hi Guys,
I currently work for a large global bank and am ***fingers crossed*** trying to secure a role in Dubai. I haven't discussed the packaged yet or know whether I would get any allowance for living / accomodation
But basically if they send me without a payrise then I am looking at £55,000 UK which tax free in Dubai equals about 300,000 DHM if my maths is correct?

Is this enough to support myself and my husband?
He also works in investment banking but he won't have a job immediately.
Is this enough to live in JBR / Marina somewhere central and cool?

How hard is it to get work in Financial Services right now? My husband is a Risk Manager for a large global American bank and has about 3-4 years experience.

We are torn and don't want to be separated (soppy i know!)
Like if I went out there, would it be risky for him to quit his job and look locally OR is it better he continue to email / pester recruitment firms whilst hes in UK?

I am potentially taking an internal move because I found Dubai Banking agents ignored me and my husband.

Do they only take people who are already there seriously?

If I went there first and put my local address on his CV would that help?

Sorry for the barrage of questions, but I am really not sure what to do. It could be a great opportunity, but not without my hubby!

xxx


----------



## rosy83

*2 star cross bankers...I mean lovers...!*

Hi Guys,
I currently work for a large global bank and am ***fingers crossed*** trying to secure a role in Dubai. I haven't discussed the packaged yet or know whether I would get any allowance for living / accomodation
But basically if they send me without a payrise then I am looking at (deleted at poster's request) UK which tax free in Dubai equals about (deleted at poster's request) if my maths is correct?

Is this enough to support myself and my husband?
He also works in investment banking but he won't have a job immediately.
Is this enough to live in JBR / Marina somewhere central and cool?

How hard is it to get work in Financial Services right now? My husband is a Risk Manager for a large global American bank and has about 3-4 years experience.

We are torn and don't want to be separated (soppy i know!)
Like if I went out there, would it be risky for him to quit his job and look locally OR is it better he continue to email / pester recruitment firms whilst hes in UK?

I am potentially taking an internal move because I found Dubai Banking agents ignored me and my husband.

Do they only take people who are already there seriously?

If I went there first and put my local address on his CV would that help?

Sorry for the barrage of questions, but I am really not sure what to do. It could be a great opportunity, but not without my hubby!

xxx


----------



## M3red

rosy83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I currently work for a large global bank and am ***fingers crossed*** trying to secure a role in Dubai. I haven't discussed the packaged yet or know whether I would get any allowance for living / accomodation
> But basically if they send me without a payrise then I am looking at (deleted) which tax free in Dubai equals about (deleted) if my maths is correct?
> 
> Is this enough to support myself and my husband?
> He also works in investment banking but he won't have a job immediately.
> Is this enough to live in JBR / Marina somewhere central and cool?
> 
> How hard is it to get work in Financial Services right now? My husband is a Risk Manager for a large global American bank and has about 3-4 years experience.
> 
> We are torn and don't want to be separated (soppy i know!)
> Like if I went out there, would it be risky for him to quit his job and look locally OR is it better he continue to email / pester recruitment firms whilst hes in UK?
> 
> I am potentially taking an internal move because I found Dubai Banking agents ignored me and my husband.
> 
> Do they only take people who are already there seriously?
> 
> If I went there first and put my local address on his CV would that help?
> 
> Sorry for the barrage of questions, but I am really not sure what to do. It could be a great opportunity, but not without my hubby!
> 
> xxx


This is my plan except will be my wife who gives up her job in hr.

Waiting for my offer next week!


----------



## Lovenluck

*Need advice on salary package please!!*

Hello Everyone,

I am an education assistant professor considering moving to Dubai. I have two children, 5 and 6, my spouse is considering staying in the US until he can get a job in Dubai. Salary package is as follows

16,500k/month
Accommodations provided
4166k/month per child for schooling
Medical insurance provided for self and family
Furniture allowance 

Is this enough for my family and I to manage in Dubai?

Should we make the move?


----------



## Jynxgirl

You would be scraping by, watching everything you spend, not enjoying life, on that salary. 

With two kids, the minimum for a family of two is usually about 25k with housing and schooling payed for, to make it worthwhile for most western families to make the move. If your husband has a transferable skill and is able to get a job, and can make up the 10k (better if is in the 15k range similar to you), then would be in a much better position. 

These salaries just keep getting lower and lower and lower....


----------



## zovi

Jynxgirl said:


> You would be scraping by, watching everything you spend, not enjoying life, on that salary.
> 
> With two kids, the minimum for a family of two is usually about 25k with housing and schooling payed for, to make it worthwhile for most western families to make the move. If your husband has a transferable skill and is able to get a job, and can make up the 10k (better if is in the 15k range similar to you), then would be in a much better position.
> 
> These salaries just keep getting lower and lower and lower....


Blimey well I'm stuffed as I'm getting under 25k and paying for my own housing etc, and have one child lol.... Which I will get some education allowance for.

My friend lives in Dubai and he tells me my salary is enough however reading some comments on here I am starting to wonder if it actually is. 

:-/


----------



## zovi

I'm starting to think maybe I am going to struggle when we move to Dubai from some of the posts on here about salary

I'm moving with my husband and 3 year old early Sept

I have a job which pays 22k which includes housing, transport (brand new car I just pay for fuel)

I've also ordered a car for my husband as it was my 1k a month again just add fuel

And then education allowance of 25k a year

Flights per year for us all

Medical

Yearly bonus


Will we be ok until my partner finds a job?

they have also offered us relocation Allowance to ship all our goods over there.

I'm nervous now :-/


----------



## Lovenluck

Jynxgirl said:


> You would be scraping by, watching everything you spend, not enjoying life, on that salary.
> 
> With two kids, the minimum for a family of two is usually about 25k with housing and schooling payed for, to make it worthwhile for most western families to make the move. If your husband has a transferable skill and is able to get a job, and can make up the 10k (better if is in the 15k range similar to you), then would be in a much better position.
> 
> These salaries just keep getting lower and lower and lower....


That is why I am nervous. My husband makes 4800 USD/ month here (after taxes). He works in IT (some type of analyst) and has 14 years experience. 

Are IT jobs plentiful in Dubai?

Is it better for him to stay here, keep applying and come over when employed or would he have better luck coming over and applying?

Sorry for tons of questions. My expected start date is the end of this month.


----------



## Jynxgirl

zovi said:


> I'm starting to think maybe I am going to struggle when we move to Dubai from some of the posts on here about salary
> 
> .........
> 
> I'm nervous now :-/


How much of a relocation allowance? The costs for you to ship things in a container, is quite a bit more then say a european or an indian to ship things. Make sure they will cover that entire amount and not give you 10k thinking that will cover a container. A huge part of the expenditures is all the 'stuff' one has to buy the first few months. If you can ship everything over mainly, then your life will be easier. Or they give you a large enough allotment that you can buy most everything for here. 

Keep in mind setting up is expensive. You will have the 5% agent fee, you will have all the connection fees, and the random dubai 'taxes'... The first three to four months will probly be pretty rough. Suggest during that time, your husband keeps his job and doesnt come look if possible. 

You will be fine but will have to watch your pennies for the first little while and not splurge on the 400 dirham brunches every weekend. It is easy to give the "I wont do that and like to live modestly" line, but I have people in my office who think it odd that I am still resistant to the 'dubai' grand lifestyle after nearly three years. I never tend to do anything with people in my office... I miss out on the all you can eat and drink sushi night, Thursday night bar hoping, Friday brunches, sat wild wadi, etc. But I still have that 2k in my pocket every weekend that flows out theirs. Pick your friends wisely.  

If the company will get you a second car for 1k dirhams, then that is a good deal. I do hope that it is a decent larger vehicle with some get up and go. I wouldnt want to put a child into a tin box here, as accidents are plentiful... 

Life wont be glamerous but you will can be fine. Would I come for 22k with a child? Nope.  But your husband will find a job hopefully and you will be able to bump that up to a more economical manageable dubai range of 30 to 35k. Hopefully your husband will be offered accomodations allowance. You can hope!

Good luck.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Lovenluck said:


> That is why I am nervous. My husband makes 4800 USD/ month here (after taxes). He works in IT (some type of analyst) and has 14 years experience.
> 
> Are IT jobs plentiful in Dubai?
> 
> Is it better for him to stay here, keep applying and come over when employed or would he have better luck coming over and applying?
> 
> Sorry for tons of questions. My expected start date is the end of this month.


Well, it is easier to find a job if here, but if he is specialized, then he will be able to find a job. The issue with IT is a good deal of the indians are highly qualified in this field and will accent a salary much much much lower then he would. Many westerneres though are in IT so just have him apply apply apply. You have schooling fees covered to an acceptable american school level and accomodations provided. See if the company provides the accomodations or if they give an allowance so yoube ablet to top it off if your husband job will give an allowance as well. It may not help your first year as you will get a place and have to sign a year lease, but think ahead, as once a contract is finalized, it isnt as easy to get them to agree to changes later.

I would say not have him come over until you are completely set up. Initial few months are the hardest with money flowing out, as with any move.


----------



## Lovenluck

*Thank you!!*



Jynxgirl said:


> Well, it is easier to find a job if here, but if he is specialized, then he will be able to find a job. The issue with IT is a good deal of the indians are highly qualified in this field and will accent a salary much much much lower then he would. Many westerneres though are in IT so just have him apply apply apply. You have schooling fees covered to an acceptable american school level and accomodations provided. See if the company provides the accomodations or if they give an allowance so yoube ablet to top it off if your husband job will give an allowance as well. It may not help your first year as you will get a place and have to sign a year lease, but think ahead, as once a contract is finalized, it isnt as easy to get them to agree to changes later.
> 
> I would say not have him come over until you are completely set up. Initial few months are the hardest with money flowing out, as with any move.


THANK YOU!! You have been very helpful!!


----------



## zovi

Jynxgirl said:


> How much of a relocation allowance? The costs for you to ship things in a container, is quite a bit more then say a european or an indian to ship things. Make sure they will cover that entire amount and not give you 10k thinking that will cover a container. A huge part of the expenditures is all the 'stuff' one has to buy the first few months. If you can ship everything over mainly, then your life will be easier. Or they give you a large enough allotment that you can buy most everything for here.
> 
> Keep in mind setting up is expensive. You will have the 5% agent fee, you will have all the connection fees, and the random dubai 'taxes'... The first three to four months will probly be pretty rough. Suggest during that time, your husband keeps his job and doesnt come look if possible.
> 
> You will be fine but will have to watch your pennies for the first little while and not splurge on the 400 dirham brunches every weekend. It is easy to give the "I wont do that and like to live modestly" line, but I have people in my office who think it odd that I am still resistant to the 'dubai' grand lifestyle after nearly three years. I never tend to do anything with people in my office... I miss out on the all you can eat and drink sushi night, Thursday night bar hoping, Friday brunches, sat wild wadi, etc. But I still have that 2k in my pocket every weekend that flows out theirs. Pick your friends wisely.
> 
> If the company will get you a second car for 1k dirhams, then that is a good deal. I do hope that it is a decent larger vehicle with some get up and go. I wouldnt want to put a child into a tin box here, as accidents are plentiful...
> 
> Life wont be glamerous but you will can be fine. Would I come for 22k with a child? Nope.  But your husband will find a job hopefully and you will be able to bump that up to a more economical manageable dubai range of 30 to 35k. Hopefully your husband will be offered accomodations allowance. You can hope!
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you very much  that's a very detailed reply and one that's appreciated.

The company pay for our agent fees once we've found our home and put us in temp accommodation and will pay crown relocation to help us look for a place.

My firm will pay for my husband and sons visas and the relocation allowances covers the container plus little bit more.

My husband can't really stay because we rent in UK and had to decide to obviously give up house. He already has interest in his CV as he has a friend out in Dubai however he will stay at home with our son settling him in at first.

We didn't want to pass up the opportunity it initially seemed good.

I'm getting an Audi Q5 then as a second car we just chose a Golf GTI so I wants the Q5 as main car lol for the very reason you mentioned...

Oh and I hate sushi lol so I'll easily say no to that  

Thanks again


----------



## lyoussif

Lovenluck said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am an education assistant professor considering moving to Dubai. I have two children, 5 and 6, my spouse is considering staying in the US until he can get a job in Dubai. Salary package is as follows
> 
> 16,500k/month
> Accommodations provided
> 4166k/month per child for schooling
> Medical insurance provided for self and family
> Furniture allowance
> 
> Is this enough for my family and I to manage in Dubai?
> 
> Should we make the move?




Hi, congrats on good luck on your move, can you give me some info on how you got the job? im currently looking online with some agencies, but no luck yet. whats your secret if you dont mind me asking. thanks for any advice


----------



## lyoussif

Jynxgirl said:


> 33000 all in, is pretty low for a family with 2 kids. If they were covering housing, then the low school fee would be fine. But you will be spending 8 to 10k a month on a villa, 3.5 to 4k a month on education fees for each child (hope your kids are young and you dont want the american school otherwise up that a few thousand dirhams), 4 to 5k a month on transportation/salik/gas for two very average vehicles, plus food and other bills. You are down 20k just with the basics. You probly wont save anything, and might find yourself living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> Are you an american citizen, with an american passport? They seem to be offering you indian schooling compensation.



HI
how long have you lived in Dubai? im a 28 yr old female from los angeles looking to relocate. any tips? any advice? i speak fluent arabic with over 8 yrs in finance and management with a ba in business. im searching with some agencies but no luck yet.


----------



## rsinner

rosy83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I currently work for a large global bank and am ***fingers crossed*** trying to secure a role in Dubai. I haven't discussed the packaged yet or know whether I would get any allowance for living / accomodation
> But basically if they send me without a payrise then I am looking at £55,000 UK which tax free in Dubai equals about 300,000 DHM if my maths is correct?
> 
> Is this enough to support myself and my husband?
> He also works in investment banking but he won't have a job immediately.
> Is this enough to live in JBR / Marina somewhere central and cool?
> 
> How hard is it to get work in Financial Services right now? My husband is a Risk Manager for a large global American bank and has about 3-4 years experience.
> 
> We are torn and don't want to be separated (soppy i know!)
> Like if I went out there, would it be risky for him to quit his job and look locally OR is it better he continue to email / pester recruitment firms whilst hes in UK?
> 
> I am potentially taking an internal move because I found Dubai Banking agents ignored me and my husband.
> 
> Do they only take people who are already there seriously?
> 
> If I went there first and put my local address on his CV would that help?
> 
> Sorry for the barrage of questions, but I am really not sure what to do. It could be a great opportunity, but not without my hubby!
> 
> xxx


Since roles in banks vary a lot, going by the salary I am guessing you are in one of the 'middle office' departments of the bank that you work with (maybe compliance, or trade processing etc etc). 

this is what I posted on another thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/118229-working-dubai-yes-no.html#post836384

your best bet would be intra company transfer IF that role exists here. For your husband, the best bet would be Standard Chartered, HSBC or some local/regional banks. other international banks usually have a small presence here. So, for example, most US banks have coverage offices here, but the risk management team may be centrally located elsewhere.

Being locally available is a definite plus, but do not resign to be available locally. Financial services is in doldrums around the world and in the Middle East as well. 

300,000 AED p.a. = 25K p.m. is okay cost wise for a couple, esp. if it will be supplemented at some point of time in the future. it is not a lot, but certainly quite comfortable. You are probably in London so you already know that you need an MDs salary there to enjoy most things. Its the same here - if you go to 600 Dhs brunches every friday of course the money will run out fast.


----------



## rsinner

lyoussif said:


> HI
> how long have you lived in Dubai? im a 28 yr old female from los angeles looking to relocate. any tips? any advice? i speak fluent arabic with over 8 yrs in finance and management with a ba in business. im searching with some agencies but no luck yet.


what does "finance and management" mean?
Like anywhere else in the world, your strategy should include a mix of getting in touch with contacts, cold calling (through linkedin), recruitment agencies (so if you have actual finance experience like in a bank, the likes of Michael Page), online (indeed.com is a good job search aggregator).
Speaking arabic is a good plus, but not always a must have skill for Dubai (and also depends on the role).


----------



## rsinner

zovi said:


> I'm starting to think maybe I am going to struggle when we move to Dubai from some of the posts on here about salary
> 
> I'm moving with my husband and 3 year old early Sept
> 
> I have a job which pays 22k which includes housing, transport (brand new car I just pay for fuel)
> 
> I've also ordered a car for my husband as it was my 1k a month again just add fuel
> 
> And then education allowance of 25k a year
> 
> Flights per year for us all
> 
> Medical
> 
> Yearly bonus
> 
> 
> Will we be ok until my partner finds a job?
> 
> they have also offered us relocation Allowance to ship all our goods over there.
> 
> I'm nervous now :-/


You will be fine Zovi. For a lot of people Dubai means going to brunches every friday for 300-600 Dhs per person, nights out with 500 Dhs per person and all such things. Depends on how flashy a lifestyle you want to live, because Dubai can be very bling bling. Your salary is fine, and well structured (the car is a life saver, and you dont have to worry about selling it off when you leave). 
Be careful with your housing budgets etc. Just last week I saw a friend opt for a 120K apartment when he had budgeted 80K, and another one buy a BMW for 200K when his budget was 100K. Sure, you may just love some things, but if you dont fall into such temptations (as there are lots of temptations here) you would be fine. 
We get tempted as well with all the bling around us, but thankfully manage to stay sensible. The only thing we really splurge on is travelling, but that is a conscious choice.
If you have two cars, live in places like Motor City which are a bit far out but good, buy stuff from Ikea (I know people buy 15-20K sofas - I cant make myself do that), and just be sensible.

If your son will be 3 by Sept, I hope you have registered him for schools already!!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

rsinner said:


> You will be fine Zovi. For a lot of people Dubai means going to brunches every friday for 300-600 Dhs per person, nights out with 500 Dhs per person and all such things. Depends on how flashy a lifestyle you want to live, because Dubai can be very bling bling. Your salary is fine, and well structured (the car is a life saver, and you dont have to worry about selling it off when you leave).
> Be careful with your housing budgets etc. Just last week I saw a friend opt for a 120K apartment when he had budgeted 80K, and another one buy a BMW for 200K when his budget was 100K. Sure, you may just love some things, but if you dont fall into such temptations (as there are lots of temptations here) you would be fine.
> We get tempted as well with all the bling around us, but thankfully manage to stay sensible. The only thing we really splurge on is travelling, but that is a conscious choice.
> If you have two cars, live in places like Motor City which are a bit far out but good, buy stuff from Ikea (I know people buy 15-20K sofas - I cant make myself do that), and just be sensible.
> 
> If your son will be 3 by Sept, I hope you have registered him for schools already!!


Rsinner,

I ahve been following your posts pretty regular as it looks like you have a lot of knowledge. Am I correct in that I heard you say that 26K/AED a month is ok to live on? I also have two small children but will not be with me for a year after they finish their school in Turkey. We don't live flashy bling bling and am not interested in that. Yes, that is all I get, 26KAED/month. Thoughts? PM me please...


----------



## zovi

rsinner said:


> You will be fine Zovi. For a lot of people Dubai means going to brunches every friday for 300-600 Dhs per person, nights out with 500 Dhs per person and all such things. Depends on how flashy a lifestyle you want to live, because Dubai can be very bling bling. Your salary is fine, and well structured (the car is a life saver, and you dont have to worry about selling it off when you leave).
> Be careful with your housing budgets etc. Just last week I saw a friend opt for a 120K apartment when he had budgeted 80K, and another one buy a BMW for 200K when his budget was 100K. Sure, you may just love some things, but if you dont fall into such temptations (as there are lots of temptations here) you would be fine.
> We get tempted as well with all the bling around us, but thankfully manage to stay sensible. The only thing we really splurge on is travelling, but that is a conscious choice.
> If you have two cars, live in places like Motor City which are a bit far out but good, buy stuff from Ikea (I know people buy 15-20K sofas - I cant make myself do that), and just be sensible.
> 
> If your son will be 3 by Sept, I hope you have registered him for schools already!!


You are extremely helpful thank you 

This is all very quick for us 5 weeks ago we were not even thinking of this, a random call, job offer and its all go! 

The cars are a godsend I think.

We are looking at motor city as its better cost we don't want to stretch ourselves while only one salary so will be sensible  we will be under budget on the housing I think  

My son is 4 in February so in UK due to start school next Sept, not sure the age for dubai ?? I'm aware of the waiting lists and my husbands first stop when we arrive in a few weeks will be looking at schools, we can't do much in the next 4 weeks before we leave  as have soooo much to do 

I can't wait and thank you for reassurance 

We have a container organised hopefully so everything we own coming over out of our relocation allowance so that's going to help too 

Thanks again


----------



## rsinner

Bounty Hunter said:


> Rsinner,
> 
> I ahve been following your posts pretty regular as it looks like you have a lot of knowledge. Am I correct in that I heard you say that 26K/AED a month is ok to live on? I also have two small children but will not be with me for a year after they finish their school in Turkey. We don't live flashy bling bling and am not interested in that. Yes, that is all I get, 26KAED/month. Thoughts? PM me please...


unfortunately, once your kids come down, and if they have to go to school, 26k will not be enough. 6-8k for housing, and another min. 6K on just school fees takes away half your pay. then you have other expenses for schooling like transport etc, cars, groceries, and you are probably down 18-20K min. then other things like shopping etc. Seems tight.


----------



## rsinner

zovi said:


> My son is 4 in February so in UK due to start school next Sept, not sure the age for dubai ?? I'm aware of the waiting lists and my husbands first stop when we arrive in a few weeks will be looking at schools, we can't do much in the next 4 weeks before we leave  as have soooo much to do


schooling starts here even for british schools at 3 years of age. 
you are late already, so /i guess you can come down here and take your chances.


----------



## zovi

rsinner said:


> schooling starts here even for british schools at 3 years of age.
> you are late already, so /i guess you can come down here and take your chances.


Have no choice  hope he doesn't suffer for it as I'd never forgive myself, my allowance is only from age 4 too ....


----------



## Lovenluck

*No luck =)*



lyoussif said:


> Hi, congrats on good luck on your move, can you give me some info on how you got the job? im currently looking online with some agencies, but no luck yet. whats your secret if you dont mind me asking. thanks for any advice


Hi, no luck, at least I don't think or secret. I had applied for another job last year and had forgotten about the application. Then this year (about a month ago), I was contacted by another department about a job that had not been posted yet. I wish I could give advice, but I am not sure how it happened myself!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

rsinner said:


> schooling starts here even for british schools at 3 years of age.
> you are late already, so /i guess you can come down here and take your chances.


Wow, what the heck can they learn in school at 3?


----------



## Lovenluck

*Housing provided?? Advice please!!!*

My employer provides accommodations. Has anyone on here with a family had accommodations provided? I have two children, how many bedrooms will I be allotted a 2 bedroom or 3? I am responsible for utilities only. How much do utilities normally cost? I was reading about an expat tax on utilities, is this true? 

Finally, does anyone on here have a nanny or maid? My mom helps me here, but she will not be with me and my husband will not be over until he is able to secure employment. 

We are trying to determine how far this salary offer will go!!

Please help with any advice possible!!

Thank you!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Lovenluck said:


> My employer provides accommodations. Has anyone on here with a family had accommodations provided? I have two children, how many bedrooms will I be allotted a 2 bedroom or 3? I am responsible for utilities only. How much do utilities normally cost? I was reading about an expat tax on utilities, is this true?
> 
> Finally, does anyone on here have a nanny or maid? My mom helps me here, but she will not be with me and my husband will not be over until he is able to secure employment.
> 
> We are trying to determine how far this salary offer will go!!
> 
> Please help with any advice possible!!
> 
> Thank you!!


No one can answer the accommodation question besides your employer, I would insist on 3 bedroom.

Your utilities will depend on if you have an apartment or villa, the tax is 5% of the rent, my tax is AED500 a month plus 300 for my electricity/water, villas will be more.

Lot's of people with live in maids, you will then need a 3 bedroom plus maids room. Search a bit more in this forum for salaries for maids, I have a once a week cleaning service come in for AED 350 a month.

To judge if this is a good offer take your current salary and multiply by 1.3, if it is more then it is OK. You will not pay US tax or social security/medicare taxes. If you are making the same or more than this offer keep your family intact and in the US, you will be happier.


----------



## Lovenluck

*Salary Calculation*



XDoodlebugger said:


> To judge if this is a good offer take your current salary and multiply by 1.3, if it is more then it is OK. You will not pay US tax or social security/medicare taxes. If you are making the same or more than this offer keep your family intact and in the US, you will be happier.


On the salary calculation of here versus Dubai, do I add in what they are offering to pay for school and the fact that they are paying for accommodations or should I compare the base salary they are offering to my salary in the US? You have been very helpful!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Lovenluck said:


> On the salary calculation of here versus Dubai, do I add in what they are offering to pay for school and the fact that they are paying for accommodations or should I compare the base salary they are offering to my salary in the US? You have been very helpful!


Salary only. You can get free education in the US so that really isn't a benefit.

I didn't take into account my housing as a benefit because I kept my house and would not pay this much rent in the US. Your husband will be back home so you have two rents, wiping that benefit out as well at least for a while.

The expat lifestyle can be expensive and tempting but part of the joy in living here. Your salary to me is in the "existing" range, enough to live a decent lifestyle but not flourish or save much. If your husband can get a job and leverage your housing/education benefits to an increased salary (say 15k - 20k) then you will be in a good position.

And remember this is just MY opinion, I do not know what you want out of life, are you looking for a bit of an adventure for a couple of years and a notch on the resume? Or is this to be considered a step to a better life overall?


----------



## Chadward

Hi, I appreciate that it is a slightly difficult question to answer but can any one give a rough indication of what I should budget for socialising each month....what does an average night out cost??


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Chadward said:


> Hi, I appreciate that it is a slightly difficult question to answer but can any one give a rough indication of what I should budget for socialising each month....what does an average night out cost??


Beer 20-40 AED each (20 during happy hour at the Observatory, 40 normal at a lot of places)
Dinner 90-500 AED each (90 for a ribeye at the Underground, 500 at Ruth Chris)


----------



## Lovenluck

XDoodlebugger said:


> Salary only.
> 
> And remember this is just MY opinion, I do not know what you want out of life, are you looking for a bit of an adventure for a couple of years and a notch on the resume? Or is this to be considered a step to a better life overall?


Very deep question1 =) I think it is all of the above. I would like a better life overall so my husband will be aggressively looking for a job, but I am also being realistic. I know the salary is not great, so we are looking at it as an opportunity for a better life overall, but if nothing else happens, a great adventure and a notch on the resume. Does that make sense?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Lovenluck said:


> Very deep question1 =) I think it is all of the above. I would like a better life overall so my husband will be aggressively looking for a job, but I am also being realistic. I know the salary is not great, so we are looking at it as an opportunity for a better life overall, but if nothing else happens, a great adventure and a notch on the resume. Does that make sense?


I think a lot of expats are looking for the same thing. A great new adventure and a notch on the resume. I just retired USAF so I don't have a single civilian notch so I am taking this oppertunity and making the best of it. Bsides, my wife, kids, and her family will finally get a chance to go on a vacation and not have to save and spend a ton of money!:eyebrows:


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Lovenluck said:


> Very deep question1 =) I think it is all of the above. I would like a better life overall so my husband will be aggressively looking for a job, but I am also being realistic. I know the salary is not great, so we are looking at it as an opportunity for a better life overall, but if nothing else happens, a great adventure and a notch on the resume. Does that make sense?


Yep, a drive and BBQ or even camp out in the desert is pretty cool and not very expensive, you don't have to spend AED500 each on a Friday brunch to have fun here!

When I came over the first time (1984) I actually took a pay cut just to have the experience. With my company providing housing, food, transportation and no taxes I had more free money than ever before.

YRMV.

Good luck! If you need more info you can PM me and I'd be glad to give you my email address or I'll keep providing feedback on here.


----------



## Swerveut

Folks, 

How is this offer for housing allowance???

Entitlement - AED 150,000

Description: Company accommodation within the entitlement Or Housing Allowance (Single at 40% up to Max. of AED.2,000/-, Family at 60% up to Max. of AED.3,000/-)

I am not sure what the description means - can anyone explain this? Best regards.


----------



## rsinner

Swerveut said:


> Folks,
> 
> How is this offer for housing allowance???
> 
> Entitlement - AED 150,000
> 
> Description: Company accommodation within the entitlement Or Housing Allowance (Single at 40% up to Max. of AED.2,000/-, Family at 60% up to Max. of AED.3,000/-)
> 
> I am not sure what the description means - can anyone explain this? Best regards.


Ask the HR department. 150K for housing is amazing. If the description means that you will only get 2k single/3k family at max. it is extremely low!


----------



## rosy83

Hi guys 
what will an Accomodation allowance of 65,000 DHM get me?
It would just be me, my husband and our cat! 

Preferably we would need to live somewhere fairly central, close to JBR and the marina?

I appreciate I might have to add to this amount a little to get something decent, but if I was blessed enough to get any money from my company for housing I want to understand how far that would stretch

I would prefer a 2 bedroom if possible, do properties come with gyms and swimming pool areas? Right at the beginning of my research. Apologies if I need to b*gger off and look on a different section of the forum

Big thanks guys

R


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Go to dubizzle.com

chose UAE

Chose Dubai

Properties for rent

apartment/flat for rent


select your bedrooms wanted and price range (0 for low and 65,000 for upper)

use "marina" as your location.

See a list of apartments.



rosy83 said:


> Hi guys
> what will an Accomodation allowance of 65,000 DHM get me?
> It would just be me, my husband and our cat!
> 
> Preferably we would need to live somewhere fairly central, close to JBR and the marina?
> 
> I appreciate I might have to add to this amount a little to get something decent, but if I was blessed enough to get any money from my company for housing I want to understand how far that would stretch
> 
> I would prefer a 2 bedroom if possible, do properties come with gyms and swimming pool areas? Right at the beginning of my research. Apologies if I need to b*gger off and look on a different section of the forum
> 
> Big thanks guys
> 
> R


----------



## rsinner

rosy83 said:


> Hi guys
> what will an Accomodation allowance of 65,000 DHM get me?
> It would just be me, my husband and our cat!
> 
> Preferably we would need to live somewhere fairly central, close to JBR and the marina?
> 
> I appreciate I might have to add to this amount a little to get something decent, but if I was blessed enough to get any money from my company for housing I want to understand how far that would stretch
> 
> I would prefer a 2 bedroom if possible, do properties come with gyms and swimming pool areas? Right at the beginning of my research. Apologies if I need to b*gger off and look on a different section of the forum
> 
> Big thanks guys
> 
> R


Welcome to Dubai !
Have a look at this thread. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ulitmate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html

You should check out dubizzle.com to do your research on house rentals. I doubt you will get 2 bedrooms, but 1 bedooms are definitely doable for that budget. The areas you should check on dubizzle are marina, JBR, Jumeirah Lake Towers. Good value for money but not the sexiest places - Tecom and Al Barsha. Behind JLT you have upcoming developments like Jumeirah Village Circle and JV Triangle.

Just a caution that JBR, Marina are not "central" central. Downtown area around Burj Khalifa is, but then Marina is close to the beach, and depending on the place of work the commute should be manageable.


----------



## mb2012

*Advice on cost of living*

Hi I've recently accepted a job in Dubai and want to know if the salary is enough to live on until my partner comes out to join me in six months. So looking at eating out occasionally weekly food shop costs etc.

Basic: AED 8667 PCM 
Housing: AED 2333 PCM 
Transport: AED 1000 PCM 
Also included is medical insurance life insurance.

I will be looking to rent studio ideally in mirdif as working at the airport.

Any advice will be appreciated I'm looking to work up within the same company.

Mb2012


----------



## Bounty Hunter

mb2012 said:


> Hi I've recently accepted a job in Dubai and want to know if the salary is enough to live on until my partner comes out to join me in six months. So looking at eating out occasionally weekly food shop costs etc.
> 
> Basic: AED 8667 PCM
> Housing: AED 2333 PCM
> Transport: AED 1000 PCM
> Also included is medical insurance life insurance.
> 
> I will be looking to rent studio ideally in mirdif as working at the airport.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated I'm looking to work up within the same company.
> 
> Mb2012


Mb2012, what is PCM? Is that money from your country? Typically people post their salaries in USD or AED. Gives everyone here (especially the guys that have been here a while) a better understanding.


----------



## rsinner

Bounty Hunter said:


> Mb2012, what is PCM? Is that money from your country? Typically people post their salaries in USD or AED. Gives everyone here (especially the guys that have been here a while) a better understanding.


PCM = per calendar month.
The salary is 12K overall which is not great.
However, if you life in Mirdiff (Ghoroob or Shorooq - not sure of the spelling), the rent should be about 3K p.m. Then you have transport at about 1500 p.m at least. Food probably 2K p.m.

If this sounds better than an opportunity back home, why not.
By law, return tickets need to be provided by the employer every two years at the minimum.


----------



## mb2012

Thank you for your replies yes PCM is per calendar month i know the offer is not great but I'm looking at it that once my partner comes out the rent is halved. Also it's a large organisation I'm going to work for so I see it as you have to sacrifice to start with then as you progress within the company the salary goes up. So just want to make surro can afford to live.

How much are household bills etc?


----------



## Darkt

mb2012 said:


> Thank you for your replies yes PCM is per calendar month i know the offer is not great but I'm looking at it that once my partner comes out the rent is halved. Also it's a large organisation I'm going to work for so I see it as you have to sacrifice to start with then as you progress within the company the salary goes up. So just want to make surro can afford to live.
> 
> How much are household bills etc?


Hello,
What position are you considering? And where are you from? 
Read previous posts in this thread and also read : 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html
You will find a lot of useful info!
Good luck!


----------



## RHYSy

Hi,

I've been reading through this thread a bit, and a lot of the others, and thought that I would (finally) post something.

I've been offered:
Basic Salary 164,000 AED per annum,
plus :
Housing Allowance 123,000 AED per annum,
Other Allowances total 123,000 AED per annum.

I'll be working in a medical related field.
It will be just me, but I expect I will be trying to save money to send home.

Do you think that will be possible on this salary?


----------



## vantage

XDoodlebugger said:


> Go to dubizzle.com
> 
> chose UAE
> 
> Chose Dubai
> 
> Properties for rent
> 
> apartment/flat for rent
> 
> 
> select your bedrooms wanted and price range (0 for low and 65,000 for upper)
> 
> use "marina" as your location.
> 
> See a list of apartments.


also look at propertyfinder.ae


----------



## Lovenluck

*Grateful for the feedback!*



XDoodlebugger said:


> Yep, a drive and BBQ or even camp out in the desert is pretty cool and not very expensive, you don't have to spend AED500 each on a Friday brunch to have fun here!
> 
> When I came over the first time (1984) I actually took a pay cut just to have the experience. With my company providing housing, food, transportation and no taxes I had more free money than ever before.
> 
> YRMV.
> 
> Good luck! If you need more info you can PM me and I'd be glad to give you my email address or I'll keep providing feedback on here.


Wow, thank you! That made me feel much better! I will take you up on the PM. I know as time passes we will have a lot more questions.


----------



## vantage

RHYSy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been reading through this thread a bit, and a lot of the others, and thought that I would (finally) post something.
> 
> I've been offered:
> Basic Salary 164,000 AED per annum,
> plus :
> Housing Allowance 123,000 AED per annum,
> Other Allowances total 123,000 AED per annum.
> 
> I'll be working in a medical related field.
> It will be just me, but I expect I will be trying to save money to send home.
> 
> Do you think that will be possible on this salary?


Definitely.
as to how much you can maximise your savings - is the housing allowance 'take it or leave it', or yours to do what you want with? If you found somewhere for 90,000, can you keep the 33,000?
It's 'just you' but are you supporting anyone at home / a mortgage etc, or just 'sending money home' for your personal savings?


----------



## Lovenluck

Bounty Hunter said:


> I think a lot of expats are looking for the same thing. A great new adventure and a notch on the resume. I just retired USAF so I don't have a single civilian notch so I am taking this oppertunity and making the best of it. Bsides, my wife, kids, and her family will finally get a chance to go on a vacation and not have to save and spend a ton of money!:eyebrows:


Exactly! We are hoping to travel a bit (it is easier and cheaper from the UAE than it is from the US). We are excited that all of the schools teach Arabic, look forward to our children having an exotic experience, and are hoping for a multicultural experience. 

Cheers to Adventure =)


----------



## Chadward

RHYSy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been reading through this thread a bit, and a lot of the others, and thought that I would (finally) post something.
> 
> I've been offered:
> Basic Salary 164,000 AED per annum,
> plus :
> Housing Allowance 123,000 AED per annum,
> Other Allowances total 123,000 AED per annum.
> 
> I'll be working in a medical related field.
> It will be just me, but I expect I will be trying to save money to send home.
> 
> Do you think that will be possible on this salary?



It depends on what your "other allowences" consist of but I am also in the process of moving to Dubai and estimate that my outgoings will come to about AED 48,000 PA this includes gym membership and wireless etc....but no spending money or clothes budget. 

So in short you should be fine.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Outgoings of less than 700 quid a month, thats pretty tight budgeting Chadward!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Lovenluck said:


> Wow, thank you! That made me feel much better! I will take you up on the PM. I know as time passes we will have a lot more questions.


This reminded me of a trip I took with my daughter when she was 11 to Florida. I spent a ton of money on nice hotels and passes to Universal and Disney World and it was fun but then we went to the beach with a $10 boogy board and had just as much fun. 

Kids don't need much to be entertained and have a great time.


----------



## Chadward

Felixtoo2 said:


> Outgoings of less than 700 quid a month, thats pretty tight budgeting Chadward!


Well thats a first, someone telling me Ive under-budgeted.!

Im a single guy so not much to consider..... 

Food - 1850
Fuel - 400
Gym - 450
Home phone/broadband, electric, water - 1400
Beer - 10,000 ;-)

let me know if Ive missed anything.?


----------



## vantage

XDoodlebugger said:


> Kids don't need much to be entertained and have a great time.



My family arrive in two weeks.
They have seen loads of photos of fancy buildings, pools, water parks, deserts etc.
The things my 7 year old can't wait to do at the moment is to see a camel, and jump in the sea.


----------



## vantage

Chadward said:


> Well thats a first, someone telling me Ive under-budgeted.!
> 
> Im a single guy so not much to consider.....
> 
> Food - 1850
> Fuel - 400
> Gym - 450
> Home phone/broadband, electric, water - 1400
> Beer - 10,000 ;-)
> 
> let me know if Ive missed anything.?


are you given a car?
if not - maintenance / insurance etc?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

vantage said:


> My family arrive in two weeks.
> They have seen loads of photos of fancy buildings, pools, water parks, deserts etc.
> The things my 7 year old can't wait to do at the moment is to see a camel, and jump in the sea.


Look to the right side of the beach, you can do both at once!


----------



## RHYSy

Chadward said:


> It depends on what your "other allowences" consist of but I am also in the process of moving to Dubai and estimate that my outgoings will come to about AED 48,000 PA this includes gym membership and wireless etc....but no spending money or clothes budget.
> 
> So in short you should be fine.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## RHYSy

vantage said:


> Definitely.
> as to how much you can maximise your savings - is the housing allowance 'take it or leave it', or yours to do what you want with? If you found somewhere for 90,000, can you keep the 33,000?
> It's 'just you' but are you supporting anyone at home / a mortgage etc, or just 'sending money home' for your personal savings?


Thanks for the reply.
I'll be paying the mortgage at home.

I think housing is mine to do what I want with.
Other allowances is car, etc.
Schooling (not needed) and annual flight home is on top of that.

I just needed some reassurance that it was going to be feasible.


----------



## Chadward

vantage said:


> are you given a car?
> if not - maintenance / insurance etc?


Car and medical are both covered by my employer.


----------



## AsadRoman

*A Living story*

Asalam o alaikum and good afternoon,

While writing here i would like to thanks the forum geek for such kind ,active and precious place to create.

Let me share a small story with you all 

Name: Asad
Profession : Electrical Engineer (Communication)

In april 2012 i came to dubai on visit visa looking for better job even i was working in my own country but the conditions werent good there.I had 58 days to look for a good job or go back to my own job back at my country.

but in last few days before my visa expiry i got two jobs with very low low wages even almost 1000 usd per month with some allounces. 

The only thing that is costing me a big deal is That i am from Pakistan and I am a new Engineer with 1 years experience.

I started my joband i got about two salaries but i havent saved a single peny. the reason is not i spent on my self or spent on renting or anything else. BUT there is a big problem that uae government is blind to that.I am spending all my money helping these poor lads

There are labours working at my company with a miserable salery and you guys would be stunned to know that they paid about 790 AED a month with some company accomodation. THIS IS MISERABLE 

I have decieded to gain as much experience i can and work for atleast some on the labours to help them out of such harsh conditions.

Everyone have very good payments here but some arent happy with that and the reason is the greed for more. Beleive me guys if you pay a small ammount of money to these poor labour or their families the current payment would be more then enough for you.

My request to all of you that stay wise and stay generous.

P.S: I am an electrical engineer (communication) i got disgnation at company as sales and communication engineer. BUT i was scammed and given visa of sales executive. I am scammed and bound to work with such low grade visa for @ Stupid years. I am Sad But i am Thank Ful to GOD that atleast i am not in harsh conditions as the other poor people are.

Take care 
ALLAH HAfiz


----------



## Bounty Hunter

AsadRoman said:


> Asalam o alaikum and good afternoon,
> 
> While writing here i would like to thanks the forum geek for such kind ,active and precious place to create.
> 
> Let me share a small story with you all
> 
> Name: Asad
> Profession : Electrical Engineer (Communication)
> 
> In april 2012 i came to dubai on visit visa looking for better job even i was working in my own country but the conditions werent good there.I had 58 days to look for a good job or go back to my own job back at my country.
> 
> but in last few days before my visa expiry i got two jobs with very low low wages even almost 1000 usd per month with some allounces.
> 
> The only thing that is costing me a big deal is That i am from Pakistan and I am a new Engineer with 1 years experience.
> 
> I started my joband i got about two salaries but i havent saved a single peny. the reason is not i spent on my self or spent on renting or anything else. BUT there is a big problem that uae government is blind to that.I am spending all my money helping these poor lads
> 
> There are labours working at my company with a miserable salery and you guys would be stunned to know that they paid about 790 AED a month with some company accomodation. THIS IS MISERABLE
> 
> I have decieded to gain as much experience i can and work for atleast some on the labours to help them out of such harsh conditions.
> 
> Everyone have very good payments here but some arent happy with that and the reason is the greed for more. Beleive me guys if you pay a small ammount of money to these poor labour or their families the current payment would be more then enough for you.
> 
> My request to all of you that stay wise and stay generous.
> 
> P.S: I am an electrical engineer (communication) i got disgnation at company as sales and communication engineer. BUT i was scammed and given visa of sales executive. I am scammed and bound to work with such low grade visa for @ Stupid years. I am Sad But i am Thank Ful to GOD that atleast i am not in harsh conditions as the other poor people are.
> 
> Take care
> ALLAH HAfiz


Asad,

Bismillah ir rahman ir rahim I don't think it is the greed that drives everyone to ask about money; it is the lifestyle that they have grown accustomed to. I was once in Bahrain for 8 months working with DHL and the workers there were all from India. When I would buy lunch for everyone, they thought it was the greatest thing because such a thing had never happened before. I know they worked for pennies a day while they unloaded and loaded mail into containers (and Bahrain is hot on the flightline) to be flown out on DHL airplanes. After getting to talk with most of them, they were living 7-10 people in one small apartment. When I asked why? Most of them told me that they are sending every penny home for their families to live. I too felt bad for them but I know just like you and me, as a man in charge of a family, we must do what ever it is for our families to survive. 

Believe that there are good people out there that think the same way you and I do.

Mashallah


----------



## AsadRoman

Bounty Hunter said:


> Asad,
> 
> Bismillah ir rahman ir rahim I don't think it is the greed that drives everyone to ask about money; it is the lifestyle that they have grown accustomed to. I was once in Bahrain for 8 months working with DHL and the workers there were all from India. When I would buy lunch for everyone, they thought it was the greatest thing because such a thing had never happened before. I know they worked for pennies a day while they unloaded and loaded mail into containers (and Bahrain is hot on the flightline) to be flown out on DHL airplanes. After getting to talk with most of them, they were living 7-10 people in one small apartment. When I asked why? Most of them told me that they are sending every penny home for their families to live. I too felt bad for them but I know just like you and me, as a man in charge of a family, we must do what ever it is for our families to survive.
> 
> Believe that there are good people out there that think the same way you and I do.
> 
> Mashallah



Asalam O alaikum,

Thanks for understanding the issue.

While these days i have emailed the local government authorities to atleast give them something in ramadhan so these poor people can do something for themselves as well as their families . I HOPE So and i know the local government is very generous atleast in ramadhan to help out those.
:focus:

congrax western brothers you are having good time out here in dubai. I wish you the bestest of lucks for you and your family members.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Chadward, even your own figures come out at over 4000dhs per month without budgeting for going out, holiday travel or taking a nice young lady to dinner!


----------



## Chadward

Felixtoo2 said:


> Chadward, even your own figures come out at over 4000dhs per month without budgeting for going out, holiday travel or taking a nice young lady to dinner!


I know, I am hoping my figures are on the high side "plan for the worst, hope for the best and all that" with regards to going out, holidays etc these are obviously to be considered but are variable cost and non-essentials....plus is it not true that women pay their own way these days!!??

As long as I don't bounce any cheques and end up in jail I will be happy.


----------



## sreehariks

I have got Job in Sharajah at Jebel Ali Free zone as Mechanical Enginneer with a package of 9500 AED (Including all) for 6 months & 10000 after that.

Is this package is ok for the cost of living for a bachelor in the city.


----------



## sreehariks

*Salary check required*

I have got Job in Sharajah at Jebel Ali Free zone as Mechanical Enginneer with a package of 9500 AED (Including all) for 6 months & 10000 after that.

Is this package is ok for the cost of living for a bachelor in the city.

Regards
Sreehari


----------



## rsinner

sreehariks said:


> I have got Job in Sharajah at Jebel Ali Free zone as Mechanical Enginneer with a package of 9500 AED (Including all) for 6 months & 10000 after that.
> 
> Is this package is ok for the cost of living for a bachelor in the city.
> 
> Regards
> Sreehari


Sharjah is far away from Jebel Ali Freezone (which is in Dubai). 
9500 is okay if you share a flat etc. which a lot of Indians do. Not a lot of money, but then a lot of Indians live here at a salary far below that. DO NOT convert it to INR.
If you are from a top engineering college in India, dont take the offer. Its like earning 5 lakhs per annum (before tax) in a big city in India.


----------



## Tusk

I would appreciate your thoughts on the following package for a mid-level marketing position in the bio-medical industry:
Salary 195,000 AED + bonus of up to 25% salary
Housing 70,000 AED
Transportation 45,000 AED
Education 18,000 per child
Health insurance and relocation covered by company

Family of 4 with two children (1 infant, 1 toddler).
We're generally pretty thrifty and will plan to only have 1 vehicle and a 2 bedroom flat would be sufficient.


----------



## casswallow

Hi 
We are relocating to Dubai in September but are now very sceptical of the job offer.
My husband was offered a job with a company called devere with no relocation package and a basic salary of £1500 a month plus 50% of his commission to start. We have since been advised by a friend that the company has a reputation for being scam! Has anybody on this forum got any feed back they can give me on this company please. I would greatly appreciate it before we move, thanks.


----------



## quantum100

*Need clarification*



XDoodlebugger said:


> To judge if this is a good offer take your current salary and multiply by 1.3, if it is more then it is OK. You will not pay US tax or social security/medicare taxes. If you are making the same or more than this offer keep your family intact and in the US, you will be happier.


Need a little clarification. What did you mean by current salary, Is it the UAE salary ? So is my understanding correct, take UAE salary and multiply by 1.3, if that is greater than US salary, then it is a good offer ?


----------



## rsinner

casswallow said:


> Hi
> We are relocating to Dubai in September but are now very sceptical of the job offer.
> My husband was offered a job with a company called XXXXX with no relocation package and a basic salary of £1500 a month plus 50% of his commission to start. We have since been advised by a friend that the company has a reputation for being scam! Has anybody on this forum got any feed back they can give me on this company please. I would greatly appreciate it before we move, thanks.


No first hand experience, but the last time feedback was sought about this company on the forum, the feedback was quite poor and people advised that you should not even consider working with this company. You won't be able to search for it on the forum as name and shame is not allowed on the forum.
Hopefully someone with more knowledge about this will advise.


----------



## MartinP

rsinner said:


> No first hand experience, but the last time feedback was sought about this company on the forum, the feedback was quite poor and people advised that you should not even consider working with this company. You won't be able to search for it on the forum as name and shame is not allowed on the forum.
> Hopefully someone with more knowledge about this will advise.


Happy to advise on this one having had 1st hand ish experience myself - not sure if your able to pm me but happy to chat (I am currently in UK) M.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

quantum100 said:


> Need a little clarification. What did you mean by current salary, Is it the UAE salary ? So is my understanding correct, take UAE salary and multiply by 1.3, if that is greater than US salary, then it is a good offer ?


No, for example if you earn $50,000 in the US and are offered AED20,000 per month here then that would be about right to make it worth while (with housing, car, education provided).

Of course this is just a rough guide, I excepted less than 30% not counting my bonus which I'm not counting on!

The more you make in the US the less percentage bump I could be happy with up to earning $100k in the US which is the approximate tax free mark. If you are making $95,000 in the US and will get free housing and a car, education over here then it would be tempting even at no bump in salary because of the tax issue.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Tusk said:


> I would appreciate your thoughts on the following package for a mid-level marketing position in the bio-medical industry:
> Salary 195,000 AED + bonus of up to 25% salary
> Housing 70,000 AED
> Transportation 45,000 AED
> Education 18,000 per child
> Health insurance and relocation covered by company
> 
> Family of 4 with two children (1 infant, 1 toddler).
> We're generally pretty thrifty and will plan to only have 1 vehicle and a 2 bedroom flat would be sufficient.


This figure would be tough for our "modest" family of three to live on. The salary is okay, but your housing budget is too low, and if your kids tuition is at 18,000 AED- that is too low. My one kid is 29,000 AED per year for American school here, and only goes up as they get older. So if you could swing 100K in Housing (get your utilities included) and at least 29,000 AED per year , per child for education, you should be okay- BUT not living the high life (and there is NOT much to do here that is free...so you and your wife and family may be sitting around watching a lot of arabic TV) ...I don't think it is a decent offer for an American. But..that is just my humble opinion. Also- find out what "Relocation by company" means...it may not mean MOVE ALL YOUR STUFF...may mean, 20 ft container, or the like. I would keep negotiating if you can. I love it here, but it "ain't cheap."


----------



## Peter Avey

Hi Guys,

Looking for some advice, I'm a 22 year old male from the UK. I'm a middle weight Web Designer, I've been offered a job with a fairly large web company. 

My package consists of:

10 days hotel when I land,
Return flight to the UK,
AED 11,500 per month.

I'm not materialistic but I do like nice things in life, so a nice car, reasonable accommodation etc.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Peter Avey said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking for some advice, I'm a 22 year old male from the UK. I'm a middle weight Web Designer, I've been offered a job with a fairly large web company.
> 
> My package consists of:
> 
> 10 days hotel when I land,
> Return flight to the UK,
> AED 11,500 per month.
> 
> I'm not materialistic but I do like nice things in life, so a nice car, reasonable accommodation etc.


Not on that package. No housing at all?


----------



## Peter Avey

XDoodlebugger said:


> Not on that package. No housing at all?


AED 11,500 paid monthly. This includes the basic salary of AED 5,750 and housing/transport allowance of AED 5,750 per month.

Thats how it was broken down to me.


----------



## quantum100

*Need clarification*



XDoodlebugger said:


> No, for example if you earn $50,000 in the US and are offered AED20,000 per month here then that would be about right to make it worth while (with housing, car, education provided).
> 
> Of course this is just a rough guide, I excepted less than 30% not counting my bonus which I'm not counting on!
> 
> The more you make in the US the less percentage bump I could be happy with up to earning $100k in the US which is the approximate tax free mark. If you are making $95,000 in the US and will get free housing and a car, education over here then it would be tempting even at no bump in salary because of the tax issue.


Thanks a lot. I should say your technique of analysis is very interesting and clever.

How does the tax exemption give a advantage in salary ? For e.g. If some is making $140K in US and is offered 33K AED per month inclusive of housing, school and transportation. Will this be a good offer considering the tax break available on the expat salary ?

I appreciate your help


----------



## new_me

Tusk said:


> I would appreciate your thoughts on the following package for a mid-level marketing position in the bio-medical industry:
> Salary 195,000 AED + bonus of up to 25% salary
> Housing 70,000 AED
> Transportation 45,000 AED
> Education 18,000 per child
> Health insurance and relocation covered by company
> 
> Family of 4 with two children (1 infant, 1 toddler).
> We're generally pretty thrifty and will plan to only have 1 vehicle and a 2 bedroom flat would be sufficient.


That's not a very good package for a family of 4. A 2 bedroom apartment is more expensive than that in any of the good areas (downtown, Marina, JBR). Apart from rent you will also have to pay utilities and housing fee which is I believe 5% of the rent ( I am not too sure about the percentage as the company pays mine)

1 car will be a struggle too for 2 adults .

Weekly groceries are not going to cost anywhere lower than 500 aed. Try at least to get the utilities paid by your employer and obtain an increase on the schooling fees as 18k it is not a lot.


----------



## Todnee

*Maid Service*

Can someone educate me on why having maid service is a such a big deal? Are the homes too much to maintain on one's own? Is it a luxury that you normally would not have indulged in while in the USA?

-Todnee


----------



## rsinner

Todnee said:


> Can someone educate me on why having maid service is a such a big deal? Are the homes too much to maintain on one's own? Is it a luxury that you normally would not have indulged in while in the USA?
> 
> -Todnee


Its an option that is available because the labour costs are low. Noone is forced to have one, but if you can afford one here and if it makes life easy then why not.


----------



## dmack22

Hi Guys,

I am trying to get some answers i have been give a job offer of the following and need to know if this is good.

£70000 basic salary + bonus taking to min £110000 min
£18000 for housing and car
Round trip flights home as and when

I want both myself my son and wife will be moving out.

I need to know how and if this is enough to cover school fees, day today living to a good standard so my wife would not have to work should she choose. Live in a nice not fancy apartment for the first year but safe and good for social life for my wife and son.

Thanks any feed back would be great.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Todnee said:


> Can someone educate me on why having maid service is a such a big deal? Are the homes too much to maintain on one's own? Is it a luxury that you normally would not have indulged in while in the USA?
> 
> -Todnee


YES- it's cheap..-not that much cheaper than Texas, but it is cheaper...and there is no such thing as a "day care" here..you just get a nanny. I found the whole thing interesting.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

dmack22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am trying to get some answers i have been give a job offer of the following and need to know if this is good.
> 
> £70000 basic salary + bonus taking to min £110000 min
> £18000 for housing and car
> Round trip flights home as and when
> 
> I want both myself my son and wife will be moving out.
> 
> I need to know how and if this is enough to cover school fees, day today living to a good standard so my wife would not have to work should she choose. Live in a nice not fancy apartment for the first year but safe and good for social life for my wife and son.
> 
> Thanks any feed back would be great.


Dmack, I apologize up front.

Whenever I see a post with someone making $150,000+ (£110,000 = $170,000) plus housing and benefits asking if it will be enough to live comfortably I also wonder what they could possibly be doing that can give them that type of salary but not be snappy enough to answer their own question.

OK, rant off.

Dmack, if you can be happy with that salary in the UK, you will be happy with that package here as the tax benefits alone will put a bunch of money in your pocket.


----------



## dmack22

Very fare comment and i had done the figures but i know nothing about Dubia and really nervous about making the jump.

I do feel a little stupid fo asking this but i have heard that its twice as expensive as London.

Just really nervous but i take your point and thanks for the feed back.

Do you know what kind of the figure school fees are ?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

quantum100 said:


> Thanks a lot. I should say your technique of analysis is very interesting and clever.
> 
> How does the tax exemption give a advantage in salary ? For e.g. If some is making $140K in US and is offered 33K AED per month inclusive of housing, school and transportation. Will this be a good offer considering the tax break available on the expat salary ?
> 
> I appreciate your help


$140k = $11,667 /mo
Depending on if Obama wins reelection or not;
Take home would be ~ $8,000
Assuming no other benefits like company car but schooling is free.

AED33,00 = $9000 /mo
Taxes will depend on your deductions but would not be much but rent is higher here and schools up to AED50,00 ($13k) per child
$9,000 - higher rent - $1,000 education per child comes out to less money in your pocket that the $140k job in the US.

No way I would leave a $140k job for a $108k to take less money working here unless I really wanted the adventure aspect, and that is a gamble, are you like me and enjoy the differences or will they drive you crazy like others?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

dmack22 said:


> Very fare comment and i had done the figures but i know nothing about Dubia and really nervous about making the jump.
> 
> I do feel a little stupid fo asking this but i have heard that its twice as expensive as London.
> 
> Just really nervous but i take your point and thanks for the feed back.
> 
> Do you know what kind of the figure school fees are ?


I can also understand your point as well, if you have never traveled it can be intimidating.

I have not been to the UK in many years but I cannot imagine here being twice as expensive as London because London would be a bargain city to live if that were true. I hope the UK people could chime in here.

Of course that feedback might be from people who just vacation here which can be pricey!

I just know my EU friends think it is cheap here compared to Europe and even from my perspective living in the US I find the costs not that bad. Beef ribeye in the store the other day was AED45/kilo, that is less than $6 a pound, about the same as the US when on sale. I just bought a new company car, US made for about the same price as the US and way less than it would cost in Europe. A friend was looking at the same car in Thailand and it was twice the cost I paid.

If you make the same or less in the UK and you have the kids education covered here then you will be OK, I don't have a kid but have heard AED 40,000-50,000 thrown around.


----------



## dmack22

I figured it would be around 10-15k sterling so that sounds about right.

I have looked at some rental accommodation but as i do not know Dubia at all its not easy to no where is good for my family as they are the most important thing here as they need to be happy.

If i am honest i am already there in my head but my wife need to feel sure for the future as my wee boy is only 1year so although school fees not an issue straight away we need to know.

Social life for my family is important so any female input here would be good in terms of day care, toddler classes etc.

I am going on a little here in riddles but as i said before nervous about giving a good job up for the hope of an even better life for my family.

Lol what i really need is someone to say its all good and life will be wonderful lol.

Again thank you for your feed back and when i get out there if your free for a beer that would be great.


----------



## quantum100

*Need clarification*



XDoodlebugger said:


> $140k = $11,667 /mo
> Depending on if Obama wins reelection or not;
> Take home would be ~ $8,000
> Assuming no other benefits like company car but schooling is free.
> 
> AED33,00 = $9000 /mo
> Taxes will depend on your deductions but would not be much but rent is higher here and schools up to AED50,00 ($13k) per child
> $9,000 - higher rent - $1,000 education per child comes out to less money in your pocket that the $140k job in the US.
> 
> No way I would leave a $140k job for a $108k to take less money working here unless I really wanted the adventure aspect, and that is a gamble, are you like me and enjoy the differences or will they drive you crazy like others?


Thanks a lot. I appreciate you taking time and answering my question. This was very helpful.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

dmack22 said:


> I figured it would be around 10-15k sterling so that sounds about right.
> 
> I have looked at some rental accommodation but as i do not know Dubia at all its not easy to no where is good for my family as they are the most important thing here as they need to be happy.
> 
> If i am honest i am already there in my head but my wife need to feel sure for the future as my wee boy is only 1year so although school fees not an issue straight away we need to know.
> 
> Social life for my family is important so any female input here would be good in terms of day care, toddler classes etc.
> 
> I am going on a little here in riddles but as i said before nervous about giving a good job up for the hope of an even better life for my family.
> 
> Lol what i really need is someone to say its all good and life will be wonderful lol.
> 
> Again thank you for your feed back and when i get out there if your free for a beer that would be great.


Like some would say..."caution in the wind my friend". I have literally lived all over the world when I was a child, I spent it in Asia and my first spoken language was and still is Chinese! When I graduated high school, I spent 16 of 22 years in Europe. Not just Europe but the Middle East too. I understand your cautions and if you are thinking of your family, think like this...

Your wife, she loves you very much agreed? If she is anything like my wife, she will follow you anywhere. You being the main breadwinner know that you have to do whatever you have to do to make ends meet. If that means not going out for a month to save money, than thats what it means. (Reality check) You know what you are capable of and you know you wouldn't let your wife and small child come in harms way. Communication is paramount in this case. If your wife knows that there may be times things are just not available because of a tight month, she will understand. I only say this because for my first 5-6 years, I thought otherwise and learned the hard way. 

If you are worried about your family being happy/unhappy, it comes with the territory. Moving to a new unknown place can stress anyone; especially one with a wife and small child. It is up to you to be there for her to ease the stress that will come along. 

I am currently living with my parents until my security comes through for my new job in Dubai and although this is my home, I have not lived here for 22 years. (I sent my wife and children back to Turkey too live with her parents for the time.) It is the same stuff inside but things change. I feel like a stranger in this house but I (and my folks) know it is stress from the unknown. Soon, I will leave here and this will all just be another memory.

Good luck...


----------



## fcjb1970

quantum100 said:


> Thanks a lot. I should say your technique of analysis is very interesting and clever.
> 
> How does the tax exemption give a advantage in salary ? For e.g. If some is making $140K in US and is offered 33K AED per month inclusive of housing, school and transportation. Will this be a good offer considering the tax break available on the expat salary ?
> 
> I appreciate your help



Personally, the way I look at it is that you should not take the tax break into consideration. If you earn 140K in the USA I would not consider moving here for less than 140K. The tax break is what pays for some of the extra costs you will incur like no 401K or IRA while you are here.

If you earn 140K in the states, I would not set foot here for less the AED 42K/month + housing and education. Otherwise you are losing money in the end. Just my opinion


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Since we are on the subject of 401K or IRA's, does anyone know or is this a moot question. What about retirement from companies in the UAE? Is that something that gets offered?


----------



## Jynxgirl

No. They allow you to come and get paid a good salary, giving them the benefit of your experience to train their people (in theory), and at the end, they give you a 'bonus' to get you out of their country... They dont care where you go, but they dont want you to stay here and they are not going to pay for someone who isnt their own, retirement. THIS IS THE PART I LIKE ABOUT THE UAE. 

It still amazes me that people leave their children with people who have NO education, no english language skills (or whatever language they actually speak), and just a general lacking of care attitude as they are being paid peanuts. If you go take a gander at the woman expat site for the uae, many many people complain about their maids/nannies becoming 'lazy' after a few months. It might have to do with watching the familiy go out to dinner one time, costing more then the maids is being paid for six days a week, 12 hours a day for an entire month. There are day cares with actual educated workers who have to go through a hiring process.... They are not 'cheap' though even though they seem to be about average with what it costs back in the usa for day care, so assume similar to other places. You can always bring a real nanny over from your home country as well. The person has to hold the same passport as you is the catch. Not sure about pay requirenments for people from your own country but assume if you are providing a place to stay, then would a few thousand dirhams for a young college grad wanting an adventure would find a pretty decent nanny for a few years. Why more people dont do that is beyond me. I wouldnt leave my cats with most of the people who are 'nannies' in the uae.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

You know Jynxgirl, if I didn't know any better, I would/could take your post very personal. I was just asking about retirement because I have not heard one mention about it. Believe me, you may think this way or that but (and this is about nannies since you opened the door, I'll walk through it) I don't plan on hiring a nanny or a housekeeper or anything like that. I am pretty much grown and can pretty much do things for myself. 

I am glad you like this part about the UAE and I hope you stay there forever. When someone asks a question, you should keep your personal thoughts out of it if it has nothing to do with the answer. Again, your respone could be misconstrewed as a personal attack on me just for asking the question. I notice you replied in the quick reply box rather than hitting the reply button on my comment. Why is that? Hey, Hey...Just a question!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Sorry Mr Hunter you took it that way. I just read the thread, and respond to posts, and always go down to the bottom to the quick reply, to reply all at once, rather then break up into multiple posts. Maybe just habit at this point... Idk. The nanny was for the comment before, for the person discussing why and the response about no day cares here. I did respond with that personal comment, as I feel this is one of the pluses about this country. They take care of their own pretty well, as well as they put in procedures to help out the expats with the balloon payment at the end of their stay, if the expats do stay here a few years and help out their country.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry Mr Hunter you took it that way. I just read the thread, and respond to posts, and always go down to the bottom to the quick reply, to reply all at once, rather then break up into multiple posts. Maybe just habit at this point... Idk. The nanny was for the comment before, for the person discussing why and the response about no day cares here. I did respond with that personal comment, as I feel this is one of the pluses about this country. They take care of their own pretty well, as well as they put in procedures to help out the expats with the balloon payment at the end of their stay, if the expats do stay here a few years and help out their country.


If that is the case, I did take it as a personal attack and I was wrong to think it was. I was just asking about retirement because most people (not me) don't have a retirement sent up. They hear about a good job and (like you mentioned in another post) jump ship. I, on the other hand, do have a retirement from the US Gov't (lucky me). Just looking out for the other guy....Friends still?


----------



## pamela0810

If you look anything like this, I'm sure Jynxy will be happy to be your friend!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Hell... If you move to khalifa or al reef, you are my BEST friend. Can I sleep over?


----------



## damian8

hey guys ,

I would like to know some information about the careers @ Etisalat such as the
* Grade system
* Average salaries
*Annual leave and other benefits

Thanks


----------



## rightsolution128

Hello guys,

I had sought help earlier from this forum and I am at it again. 
I am a fresh Electrical Engineer(major in Power Systems) and have been offered a job in UAE at meager salary of 3500AED. The accommodation, medical, utilities, food will be covered by the company. I will likely be on some project site.

Should I take this up? Will I stand a chance to have a better job once I take up this offer and gain an experience of 1-2 years?

Thanks and looking forward to your advice.


----------



## mogg007

*Newby with salary queries*

My husband has been offered a job paying AED40,000 working in IT. Could someone give me an idea of whether this is good / mediocre as we are struggling to find comparisons. The company is offering a once off amount for a container to move our stuff, one month's car rental and two weeks in a hotel. There is no housing / schooling allowance.


----------



## Todnee

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry to hear you got stuck in a horrible job.
> 
> Once here, is not easy to change jobs unless you go to a free zone position. Best to research prior to taking a job and hopefully people on the forum can help people decide if an offer/dubai is going to live up to what they believe it to be.


What is a free zone?


----------



## Lovenluck

mogg007 said:


> My husband has been offered a job paying AED40,000 working in IT. Could someone give me an idea of whether this is good / mediocre as we are struggling to find comparisons. The company is offering a once off amount for a container to move our stuff, one month's car rental and two weeks in a hotel. There is no housing / schooling allowance.


Hi mogg007, 

Unfortunately, I cannot provide a comparison, however XDoodlebugger has been extremely helpful with this type of info. I guess the primary questions are whether or not you have children, if you do, schooling costs about 40,000 - 60,000AED/month (I have been checking adamantly myself for my kids). There are also several message boards quoting housing. 

I do have a question, my husband is looking for a job in IT, would you mind sharing if your husband went through a recruiter? If so, which one? If not, is his company still hiring? If you don't want to share it is ok, I understand. I have two little ones and we are anxious for my hubby to join us.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Lovenluck said:


> Hi mogg007,
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot provide a comparison, however XDoodlebugger has been extremely helpful with this type of info. I guess the primary questions are whether or not you have children, if you do, schooling costs about 40,000 - 60,000AED/month (I have been checking adamantly myself for my kids). There are also several message boards quoting housing.
> 
> I do have a question, my husband is looking for a job in IT, would you mind sharing if your husband went through a recruiter? If so, which one? If not, is his company still hiring? If you don't want to share it is ok, I understand. I have two little ones and we are anxious for my hubby to join us.


Hey Lovenluck,

Are you sure 40,000-60,000 AED/month? With that kind of charge, _who_ can sent their kids to school?!?


----------



## dmack22

As I understand it the 40000 - 60000 will per year as if not I also will need to rethink the move lol works out to be around £10-£12k a year.


----------



## mogg007

Lovenluck said:


> Hi mogg007,
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot provide a comparison, however XDoodlebugger has been extremely helpful with this type of info. I guess the primary questions are whether or not you have children, if you do, schooling costs about 40,000 - 60,000AED/month (I have been checking adamantly myself for my kids). There are also several message boards quoting housing.
> 
> I do have a question, my husband is looking for a job in IT, would you mind sharing if your husband went through a recruiter? If so, which one? If not, is his company still hiring? If you don't want to share it is ok, I understand. I have two little ones and we are anxious for my hubby to join us.


Thanks for your reply. Schooling important to us. Not sure which schools are costing 40,000 - 60,000 AED/month as I've been looking at schools costing between 30,000 - 50,000 AED/year. My husband did initially go through an agent but this caused a lot of problems as communication by the agency to and from us and the company was not at all great. We're dealing directly with the company now. It wouldn't be prudent for me to name names here. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## Jynxgirl

This is a good site for schools. It will really depend on what you want out of the school. Just because it is more expensive, doesnt always mean it is better... 

Dubai schools


----------



## rsinner

rightsolution128 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I had sought help earlier from this forum and I am at it again.
> I am a fresh Electrical Engineer(major in Power Systems) and have been offered a job in UAE at meager salary of 3500AED. The accommodation, medical, utilities, food will be covered by the company. I will likely be on some project site.
> 
> Should I take this up? Will I stand a chance to have a better job once I take up this offer and gain an experience of 1-2 years?
> 
> Thanks and looking forward to your advice.


It is quite low, but a lot of people from India/ Pak live on less than that, though i think it sounds lower than what a lot of engineers get. 
If you have a decent job in Pak, dont take this up. For india its like 15-20 k rupees per month in a big city, not sure what the conversion for pak is. DO NOT convert it to pak rupee to see how much you are getting


----------



## Lovenluck

mogg007 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Schooling important to us. Not sure which schools are costing 40,000 - 60,000 AED/month as I've been looking at schools costing between 30,000 - 50,000 AED/year. My husband did initially go through an agent but this caused a lot of problems as communication by the agency to and from us and the company was not at all great. We're dealing directly with the company now. It wouldn't be prudent for me to name names here. Good luck to you and your family.


Thanks, we have been looking at schools in the GEMS schooling group which were recommended by a principal currently in Dubai. I have seen lower and higher. Higher especially when you look at some of the American schools. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Lovenluck said:


> Thanks, we have been looking at schools in the GEMS schooling group which were recommended by a principal currently in Dubai. I have seen lower and higher. Higher especially when you look at some of the American schools. Good luck to you as well.


As from the readings, I am to think that it is 30,000-60,000 AED/year? Jynxgirl was also right in her post, just because the school is more expensive, doesn't mean it better...


----------



## Lovenluck

Bounty Hunter said:


> Hey Lovenluck,
> 
> Are you sure 40,000-60,000 AED/month? With that kind of charge, _who_ can sent their kids to school?!?


Per year...


----------



## XDoodlebugger

mogg007 said:


> My husband has been offered a job paying AED40,000 working in IT. Could someone give me an idea of whether this is good / mediocre as we are struggling to find comparisons. The company is offering a once off amount for a container to move our stuff, one month's car rental and two weeks in a hotel. There is no housing / schooling allowance.


Sounds right for IT as a lot of those positions are filled by non-western expats.


----------



## rightsolution128

rsinner said:


> It is quite low, but a lot of people from India/ Pak live on less than that, though i think it sounds lower than what a lot of engineers get.
> If you have a decent job in Pak, dont take this up. For india its like 15-20 k rupees per month in a big city, not sure what the conversion for pak is. DO NOT convert it to pak rupee to see how much you are getting


How about taking it up and then switching after an experience of a year or two? Am I being tangent in my career path or am I getting over-ambitious?

Will I have any bright prospects of finding a decent job in UAE once I get 1-2 years of experience over there? I would love to pursue my career in UAE but working in Pakistan won't put me in a good position to look for a job in UAE..right?


----------



## fcjb1970

mogg007 said:


> My husband has been offered a job paying AED40,000 working in IT. Could someone give me an idea of whether this is good / mediocre as we are struggling to find comparisons. The company is offering a once off amount for a container to move our stuff, one month's car rental and two weeks in a hotel. There is no housing / schooling allowance.


The only way to determine what constitutes a good salary is comparison to what one's earning potential is in your home country and then to look at the additional costs the living here requires. if you make 40K/month and you have to pay 30K x 2 kids in tuition well then you are basically making $115K/Year. If rent going to be more here, well then you need to adjust for that also. So how does that compare to what he makes at home? Does he make $120K than it stinks, does he make $85K than it seems pretty good especially when the tax benefit is thrown in.

But just asking is 40K/month good, there is no way to answer that question


----------



## rsinner

rightsolution128 said:


> How about taking it up and then switching after an experience of a year or two? Am I being tangent in my career path or am I getting over-ambitious?
> 
> Will I have any bright prospects of finding a decent job in UAE once I get 1-2 years of experience over there? I would love to pursue my career in UAE but working in Pakistan won't put me in a good position to look for a job in UAE..right?


Definitely if you are here then it is easier to find jobs here. 
Obviously depends on the job though, and the supply-demand for the job profile


----------



## rightsolution128

rsinner said:


> Definitely if you are here then it is easier to find jobs here.
> Obviously depends on the job though, and the supply-demand for the job profile


As I stated earlier, I am an EE and the job I am taking up over here is in EPC (Engineering, Procurement, Construction). I know that construction bubble has long been busted since that 2008 fiasco. So any prospects...?


----------



## rsinner

rightsolution128 said:


> As I stated earlier, I am an EE and the job I am taking up over here is in EPC (Engineering, Procurement, Construction). I know that construction bubble has long been busted since that 2008 fiasco. So any prospects...?


no idea. I doubt anyone from the forum can give you such specific answers. 
In general it is better to be in UAE to get a better job, but whether it will happen in your case is not something anyone can guarantee.


----------



## mogg007

fcjb1970 said:


> The only way to determine what constitutes a good salary is comparison to what one's earning potential is in your home country and then to look at the additional costs the living here requires. if you make 40K/month and you have to pay 30K x 2 kids in tuition well then you are basically making $115K/Year. If rent going to be more here, well then you need to adjust for that also. So how does that compare to what he makes at home? Does he make $120K than it stinks, does he make $85K than it seems pretty good especially when the tax benefit is thrown in.
> 
> But just asking is 40K/month good, there is no way to answer that question


Thanks for your reply. I understand it's difficult to get a guide because everyone's circumstances are different. We're talking about $11 which equates to approximately AED 40,000 per month. We've one child to put into school.


----------



## rsinner

mogg007 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I understand it's difficult to get a guide because everyone's circumstances are different. We're talking about $11 which equates to approximately AED 40,000 per month. We've one child to put into school.


From a cost of living perspective it is enough for a good lifestyle (live in an apartment, eat out, travel a bit) but not something which would allow you to really splurge all the time (which most normal people don't in any case). 
again, like others have said, whether it is appropriate for your job experience etc. is an entirely different matter.


----------



## ynatt869

rightsolution128 said:


> As I stated earlier, I am an EE and the job I am taking up over here is in EPC (Engineering, Procurement, Construction). I know that construction bubble has long been busted since that 2008 fiasco. So any prospects...?


Salary seems to be less than average.
Companies here in gulf always give preference to a person with gulf experience, so that point may be good for you in future. 
Comparing bubble with normal time is not a good comparison.
Anyhow KSA may well be next dubai in terms of construction projects.
But salary is less


----------



## AshleyNYC

I just received an offer today. $3500 USD per month. Tax free. One round-trip flight home and 1 month vacation after a year. 
Thoughts? I am nervous this wont be enough as I currently work and live in new York on 50k salary and it isnt easy here. 
I am young though and eager to have a new adventure/experience. Does anyone have a salary similar? How are your expenses and living conditions? Will I be able to save any money?


----------



## Darkt

AshleyNYC said:


> I just received an offer today. $3500 USD per month. Tax free. One round-trip flight home and 1 month vacation after a year.
> Thoughts? I am nervous this wont be enough as I currently work and live in new York on 50k salary and it isnt easy here.
> I am young though and eager to have a new adventure/experience. Does anyone have a salary similar? How are your expenses and living conditions? Will I be able to save any money?


What kind of job is it?
If you are earning 50k PA in NY then you should be looking for 65k+ in Dubai.
Is it only you or are you going to bring your family with you?
There is very good info in the sticky threads e.g. Read before you post thread etc...
Did you read those to determine how much will you need to live the lifestyle you are looking for?


----------



## Jynxgirl

3500$/12845dirhams is not going to be alot if they are not covering accomodations. You will not save anything and have to live very differently then most here would want to. If it is an adventure you are after, you probly would get it. Cant imagine coming here for only 42k$/154kdir a year with no accomodations or transportation. What type of job is this? Even a teacher gets paid more then this with their extras and I consider them the bottom feeder western expats. You should shoot to get the same salary as the usa, plus get accomodations paid for here. I wouldnt come over for anything less, but honestly wouldnt come over unless they threw change on top of my usa salary of at least 25 to 30% plus my accomodations and transportation. 

What type of position is this?


----------



## I-Hassan

Hi I am interested in working in Dubai, apolgise if this is not the correct page etc. Currently I am a Business Analyst working at Royal Bank of Scotland in London - UK. 

I am almost fully qualified ACCA. Can some send em some links for Good Recruitment agencies to get Business Analyst Roles within Financial Services in Dubai?

Contract work or Perm.

Relly appreciate it.

Regards

Imran


----------



## Maisa

*Offer Letter*

Hey, I'v got a q.

My friend has been working as a Facilities Manager in a company for a year, when he received a job offer from another big shot company. Anyway, he wasn't banned and all, and he's supposed to join the new one mid-Ramadan. He resigned and his visa was already cancelled. Yesterday, he received an email saying that they can no longer take him on board.

Excuse no. 1: We noticed you can't write professional emails. 
Excuse no. 2: Our system is blocked by the immigration. we can't help you anymore.

Can he sue them for that? 



dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


----------



## jas_mirage

How is the Al Futtaim group to be working with? I have been offered a position in the Band F. How is the process of promotions there? Anyone working with the same group here?


----------



## zovi

jas_mirage said:


> How is the Al Futtaim group to be working with? I have been offered a position in the Band F. How is the process of promotions there? Anyone working with the same group here?


I don't know but what will you be doing for them? They are huge out there seen the website and think they have a 'working with us' section which may help


----------



## marinavaleng

Jynxgirl said:


> 3500$/12845dirhams is not going to be alot if they are not covering accomodations. You will not save anything and have to live very differently then most here would want to. If it is an adventure you are after, you probly would get it. Cant imagine coming here for only 42k$/154kdir a year with no accomodations or transportation. What type of job is this? Even a teacher gets paid more then this with their extras and I consider them the bottom feeder western expats. You should shoot to get the same salary as the usa, plus get accomodations paid for here. I wouldnt come over for anything less, but honestly wouldnt come over unless they threw change on top of my usa salary of at least 25 to 30% plus my accomodations and transportation.
> 
> What type of position is this?


You mean 3500 $ monthly is not enough for a decent life ?
I am really a bit scared, coz I have also the same offer.
I have been graduated from the uni this year, and I have zero experience.

My offer is 3500$ +tickets once a year+ insurance. nothing more.
So your commet made me a bit scared about that.
is this really true that 3500 $ is not enough ?
For what kind of a life standat is it not enough ?
Could you please give me further information because I have already accepted the offer. Thanks alot in advance


----------



## Jynxgirl

Shared apartment situation - 3500. Studio with dewa/bills - 4500
Internet/phone/mobile/tv - 600 to 800 depending on usage and needs. 
Public transportation (taxis and using subway) - 1200. Lease vehicle - 2000 plus gas and salik. 
Food and supplies - 1200 if you budget hard. 1500 is more realistic. 

So living modestly, you are probly looking at close to 8500 without adding in going out, eating out, buying anything like clothing or accessories, etc. 

If you are just starting out and you dont mind roughing it, it can be done. But Dubai isnt going to be that pleasant trying to live on 12k with housing not provided. If housing was provided, then that would give the wiggle room that is really needed.


----------



## fcjb1970

Jynxgirl said:


> Shared apartment situation - 3500. Studio with dewa/bills - 4500
> Internet/phone/mobile/tv - 600 to 800 depending on usage and needs.
> Public transportation (taxis and using subway) - 1200. Lease vehicle - 2000 plus gas and salik.
> Food and supplies - 1200 if you budget hard. 1500 is more realistic.
> 
> So living modestly, you are probly looking at close to 8500 without adding in going out, eating out, buying anything like clothing or accessories, etc.
> 
> If you are just starting out and you dont mind roughing it, it can be done. But Dubai isnt going to be that pleasant trying to live on 12k with housing not provided. If housing was provided, then that would give the wiggle room that is really needed.


I just cannot see living hand to mouth in the Dubai even if only fresh out of school (which is what AED 13K is, you will not save money). To me this is just not the place to 'find adventure,' this is a place to make some extra money. NYC at 22 offers more fun adventure in life than will Dubai (IMO). Also unless in Oil and Gas, I don't think working for a local company will offer that (i.e., any )much career growth (if it is a MNC, that may be different)

Not trying to help Jinx burst any bubbles here, but I have to ask why anyone would even consider taking less money to move here than they make in the USA.


----------



## jas_mirage

zovi said:


> I don't know but what will you be doing for them? They are huge out there seen the website and think they have a 'working with us' section which may help


I will be employed as a Trainer in the automotive division. If that helps.

I did read all about the company but was looking for people having first hand experience with the group..


----------



## XDoodlebugger

didodido76 said:


> здр искам да работя в дубай ,има ли някой фирма за работа за дубай ,дайте адрес


ditto dido


----------



## vantage

didodido76 said:


> здр искам да работя в дубай ,има ли някой фирма за работа за дубай ,дайте адрес


here's a translation:

_* "I want to work in Dubai, is there any company operating in Dubai, provide address"*_

you'll need to give us a bit more information!
Yes, there are companies operating in Dubai! It is an Emirate and a City!
do you want to work in a law office, a slaughterhouse, a plant nursery, a paving slab manufacturing facility, polish cutlery, or scrape chewing gum off the streets?


----------



## scottyw

186K per year. Flights, medical, no housing or transport. Young couple, no kids. Opinion?


----------



## mdcards

Hi everyone. I'm a physician of Indian origin, now a US citizen, trained in UK, US, practicing as an interventional cardiologist for 3 years in the US. We have been looking into the aspects of moving to UAE if not for ever, at least a few years due to family reasons. 
1. What kind of salary and benefits can I expect or should i be looking for to negotiate with employers?

2. Any recommendations for recruitment agencies vs contacting hospitals directly?

3. Has anyone been able to go back into practice in the US after spending a few years in middle east, b'coz I'm not sure how would employers look at one after being out of US for a few years. 

4. Physicians who have moved from the west- are you happy with the working conditions in the hospitals?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

didodido76 said:


> ЗДР на 35г м , от БЪЛГАРИЯ съм,търся си работа в кипър ,не знам езика знам руски , хотели, магазини,парници,градинарство ,да е подсигурено спането ,няма срамна работа ,ако някои търси


My first comment of course was sarcasm, but this is not. If you can't speak English you will not get a job here doing anything more than a laborer.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

vantage said:


> here's a translation:
> 
> _* "I want to work in Dubai, is there any company operating in Dubai, provide address"*_
> 
> you'll need to give us a bit more information!
> Yes, there are companies operating in Dubai! It is an Emirate and a City!
> do you want to work in a law office, a slaughterhouse, a plant nursery, a paving slab manufacturing facility, polish cutlery, or scrape chewing gum off the streets?


How much does that "scraping chewing gum off the streets" pay?!?!


----------



## samata

i am unable to find any job in Dubai. I have recently shifted here n m on my husband sponsored visa. I have completed law from mumbai niversity, India n also pursued Company Secretary from ICSI, India. I am a fresher.

How to search for jobs? Do i pursue some other course? Please help


----------



## vantage

Bounty Hunter said:


> How much does that "scraping chewing gum off the streets" pay?!?!


not sure the pay is too good, but i think you get to keep all the scrapings!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

vantage said:


> not sure the pay is too good, but i think you get to keep all the scrapings!


In that case, sign me up! I think if the pay isn't all that good, at least I'll have all the gun I can chew for free!!!


----------



## Midlifer

I received an email this morning telling my that my contract has been "reassigned" to a different campus for a school and that my position/ title was changed to that of teacher while many of my responsibilities seem to be unchanged other than the addition of classroom responsibilities added on. Part of this reassignment is a cut in salary (about AED 1500) a cut in housing allowance and the removable of a transportation clause. When I started this process it was for a campus in Dubai, then moved to one in Al Ain, then AD and now they want me in MBZ. My gut tells me to cut and run.

To top this off, I've already gone to the expense of attestation (sp), packing up and prepping house to be vacant for a year. The movers are supposed to be here in 2 days. I already have my ticket in hand and am honestly thinking of cashing it in to cover my costs and then let them blow in the wind with an email that says thanks but no thanks. Is this a common practice over there? To be honest my only experience working in the Arab world has either been with the DOD or as a contractor in less friendly nations.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

scottyw said:


> 186K per year. Flights, medical, no housing or transport. Young couple, no kids. Opinion?


ScottyW,

No kids? Young Couple? Sounds like a good deal. Is your other half going to be working too? If yes, you got it made....What company are you going with?


----------



## jdevil505

Hey all,

I have been lurking around here for a few weeks now (received a conditional offer back in June) and have gotten a lot of good info and with things starting to solidify I figured I'd make an account and join the party.

I'm 24, have my masters in engineering management and 1.5 years work experience, going over for engineering/construction. Current offer is $5.5k US per month, 1 flight home per year, housing component paid up front, medical, 28 days vacation.

I'm feeling pretty good about it, but wanted to get some experienced opinions.

Thanks for all the indirect advice so far and hopefully I can start contributing soon.


----------



## Sid2303

Hi, I have been reading this forum for a while and have decided to hijack my husbands account to ask a couple of questions and would appreciate honest and even bluntly honest replies from those of you with experience in these areas.

I have a business degree from the UK and have worked as a Executive Secretary back in the UK (for an USA oil/gas company) 10 years ago for a period of 6 years. I have taken a 10 year break to have our kids. Although I have seen a number of positions advertised in this area, if I was to travel to Dubai or even Qatar for interviews, am I too old at 44 to expect a well paid job? Also, do I really need to get a copy of my degree and qualifications as this was a long time ago and we have since relocated to Spain?

Thanks in advance, Pam


----------



## scottyw

Thanks Bounty Hunter,
Hopefully yes, the wife will be looking for work when she arrives.
I'll be working for an events company.



Bounty Hunter said:


> ScottyW,
> 
> No kids? Young Couple? Sounds like a good deal. Is your other half going to be working too? If yes, you got it made....What company are you going with?


----------



## fcjb1970

Midlifer said:


> I received an email this morning telling my that my contract has been "reassigned" to a different campus for a school and that my position/ title was changed to that of teacher while many of my responsibilities seem to be unchanged other than the addition of classroom responsibilities added on. Part of this reassignment is a cut in salary (about AED 1500) a cut in housing allowance and the removable of a transportation clause. When I started this process it was for a campus in Dubai, then moved to one in Al Ain, then AD and now they want me in MBZ. My gut tells me to cut and run.
> 
> To top this off, I've already gone to the expense of attestation (sp), packing up and prepping house to be vacant for a year. The movers are supposed to be here in 2 days. I already have my ticket in hand and am honestly thinking of cashing it in to cover my costs and then let them blow in the wind with an email that says thanks but no thanks. Is this a common practice over there? To be honest my only experience working in the Arab world has either been with the DOD or as a contractor in less friendly nations.


Yes things like you describe are not uncommon here, but that does not make it any more acceptable. I would trust your gut, if they have done all this before you got here it does not bode well for what will occur once you arrive.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

jdevil505 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have been lurking around here for a few weeks now (received a conditional offer back in June) and have gotten a lot of good info and with things starting to solidify I figured I'd make an account and join the party.
> 
> I'm 24, have my masters in engineering management and 1.5 years work experience, going over for engineering/construction. Current offer is $5.5k US per month, 1 flight home per year, housing component paid up front, medical, 28 days vacation.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good about it, but wanted to get some experienced opinions.
> 
> Thanks for all the indirect advice so far and hopefully I can start contributing soon.


For a 24 year old I think this would be a good experience and a nice salary. You will get 20,000 AED a month in your pocket with your largest expense (housing) paid. You didn't mention vehicle but that is not that big a deal.

Note that you will not be getting social security taken out and will need 10 years of contributions to be eligible when you return to the US. 

For a comparison I just hired a civil engineer with a masters and 11 years construction experience for AED 11,000 + housing + truck. 

Go for it and have fun, if you are into Heavy & Highway look me up when you get here, we can move some dirt (sand) together!


----------



## jas_mirage

anyone working in the automobile industry here? especially automobile trainings?


----------



## supa

Got offered following package. We're family with 1 kid under 2 years.

Base 22000 Dhr/month
Annual Bonus 110000 Dhs
Car 30000 Dhr/year
Housing 90000 Dhr/year

Schooling covered later when junior grows, family health insurance with dental, flights for family once per year back home, allowance to move and settle. Is the base salary ok? I'm in IT..

Not looking for a big villa but rather nice apartment 1-2 beds and maybe something to bring home after couple of years in UAE.. 

Cheers, supa


----------



## casswallow

Hi,
My Husband has been approached by two companies to work in Dubai and were wondering if any one could give us a heads up on them. We have already turned down one job as we found out right at the last minute there reputation was pretty poor so we are being very cautious this time. Both companies work on a commission based only with good prospects but no relocation package, hence the worry, they are ABD World & AES International. I am not looking for a name & shame but interested if any one has had any dealings with these. 

Thanks


----------



## jdevil505

XDoodlebugger said:


> For a 24 year old I think this would be a good experience and a nice salary. You will get 20,000 AED a month in your pocket with your largest expense (housing) paid. You didn't mention vehicle but that is not that big a deal.
> 
> Note that you will not be getting social security taken out and will need 10 years of contributions to be eligible when you return to the US.
> 
> For a comparison I just hired a civil engineer with a masters and 11 years construction experience for AED 11,000 + housing + truck.
> 
> Go for it and have fun, if you are into Heavy & Highway look me up when you get here, we can move some dirt (sand) together!


That's great hearing from a experienced expat like yourself. It was hurry up and wait before Ramadan and it sounds like the waiting part will be over next week....I'll actually be working in Abu Dhabi it sounds like but they mentioned a number of the younger employees live closer to Dubai and commute...is it worth it?

Also more importantly, there any good places to watch American Football/College Basketball? Got a good feeling about this year for both my teams....


----------



## XDoodlebugger

jdevil505 said:


> That's great hearing from a experienced expat like yourself. It was hurry up and wait before Ramadan and it sounds like the waiting part will be over next week....I'll actually be working in Abu Dhabi it sounds like but they mentioned a number of the younger employees live closer to Dubai and commute...is it worth it?
> 
> Also more importantly, there any good places to watch American Football/College Basketball? Got a good feeling about this year for both my teams....


I would want to live in Dubai if I were you, but that commute sucks. Only you can make that decision but I would maybe try a short term rental at first if possible.

There is a thread here on a place that was willing to put football on, Sunday evening. I'm not sure of the status. If you have a location willing to let you hook up a slingbox that would be best but there are also online options.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

jdevil505 said:


> That's great hearing from a experienced expat like yourself. It was hurry up and wait before Ramadan and it sounds like the waiting part will be over next week....I'll actually be working in Abu Dhabi it sounds like but they mentioned a number of the younger employees live closer to Dubai and commute...is it worth it?
> 
> Also more importantly, there any good places to watch American Football/College Basketball? Got a good feeling about this year for both my teams....


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/120963-american-football-2.html#post871908

This thread!


----------



## dubai_bound

Hi everyone,

I've read through the thread (very helpful) and am wondering if people had advice about the offer I've been given. It can't be improved. 

Approx. 11000 AED per month 
No housing or transport allowance, basically 11000 AED per month and that's it.

I've read some threads about the teachers getting the same amount with housing included and others asking can a family live on the same salary, so I'm a bit confused.

- Basically I will be working near Internet City, ideally would like to live somewhere near there in a studio or 1 bed. 
- Won't be driving
- Reasonable weekly expenses, going out, hobbies, no alcohol.
- Obviously want to enjoy my time there and do a few trips, activities etc.

Just wondering is this possible? Would anyone in a similar situation be able to comment or give a rough guide of their monthly expenditure?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jdevil505

XDoodlebugger said:


> This thread!


Awesome. Thanks! Given the hours I'm most likely going to be working, I'm leaning towards Abu Dhabi right now, are there any big advantages to Dubai beyond the fact more young people will be there? I'm trying to sell myself on the commute and its pretty back and forth.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

jdevil505 said:


> Awesome. Thanks! Given the hours I'm most likely going to be working, I'm leaning towards Abu Dhabi right now, are there any big advantages to Dubai beyond the fact more young people will be there? I'm trying to sell myself on the commute and its pretty back and forth.


The night life, the beaches, the malls, the bars, the restaurants. Saying that I haven't really spent much time in Abu Dhabi, only day trips.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Dubai Bound, its not a lot to live on once you take apartment rental and the associated bills into account. Are the company giving you decent health insurance? Check through some of the posts here about monthly expenses and think very carefully about it as its not a lot of money to try living in Dubai.


----------



## basc

dubai_bound said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've read through the thread (very helpful) and am wondering if people had advice about the offer I've been given. It can't be improved.
> 
> Approx. 11000 AED per month
> No housing or transport allowance, basically 11000 AED per month and that's it.
> 
> I've read some threads about the teachers getting the same amount with housing included and others asking can a family live on the same salary, so I'm a bit confused.
> 
> - Basically I will be working near Internet City, ideally would like to live somewhere near there in a studio or 1 bed.
> - Won't be driving
> - Reasonable weekly expenses, going out, hobbies, no alcohol.
> - Obviously want to enjoy my time there and do a few trips, activities etc.
> 
> Just wondering is this possible? Would anyone in a similar situation be able to comment or give a rough guide of their monthly expenditure?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


It's not worth it, you won't be able to enjoy life here on that salary.


----------



## jdevil505

XDoodlebugger said:


> The night life, the beaches, the malls, the bars, the restaurants. Saying that I haven't really spent much time in Abu Dhabi, only day trips.


Yeah I figured that would be the case, I suppose I will just look at both in terms of apartments. Can't wait to get the ball rolling again on it, is it Sunday yet? What kind of heavy work do you do besides highways? I have some aircraft experience (I'd PM ya but can't yet so shameless +1 here) but always looking to network.


----------



## Midlifer

This is o e of the most informative, well thought out forums ever. The moderators and participants are terrific. While I've made the decision not to come over this year there is always the potential for sometime in the future. Thanks to all for your I input, suggestions and advice. If any of you ever are in Houston look me up, I owe y'all a frosty cold adult bev.


----------



## Sid2303

Hi, I am feeling a bit left out here!! Has anyone got any advice for my queries on Page 202?


----------



## supa

supa said:


> Got offered following package. We're family with 1 kid under 2 years.
> 
> Base 22000 Dhr/month
> Annual Bonus 110000 Dhs
> Car 30000 Dhr/year
> Housing 90000 Dhr/year
> 
> Schooling covered later when junior grows, family health insurance with dental, flights for family once per year back home, allowance to move and settle. Is the base salary ok? I'm in IT..
> 
> Not looking for a big villa but rather nice apartment 1-2 beds and maybe something to bring home after couple of years in UAE..
> 
> Cheers, supa


Any thoughts on this?


----------



## zovi

supa said:


> Any thoughts on this?


I think that's a pretty good offer?

I'm on less than that and I've worked out I can afford to live with husband and 3 year old, my husband will need to get a job eventually but we can survive

When do u move?


----------



## supa

zovi said:


> I think that's a pretty good offer?
> 
> I'm on less than that and I've worked out I can afford to live with husband and 3 year old, my husband will need to get a job eventually but we can survive
> 
> When do u move?


Thanks Zovi! Plan is to move in Sept or latest beginning of Oct..


----------



## zovi

supa said:


> Thanks Zovi! Plan is to move in Sept or latest beginning of Oct..


Congrats, what will you be doing? Where are your family from?


----------



## vantage

supa said:


> Any thoughts on this?


depends on your current lifestyle and pay at home, but seems a good deal to me.


----------



## azahir

supa said:


> Any thoughts on this?


Thats a supa offer. what do you do in IT?


----------



## nitsuk

Its a good offer. Bonus amount seems to very good as well.


----------



## JohnieWalker

Hi everyone,

I'm 22 from Latvia, unmarried but have a GF might be moving her in, 2y experience in position I'm being offered, package as follows (workplace will be in Abu Dhabi, sorry to post in Dubai forum though):

Basic Salary: AED 10,000
Shift allowance: AED 400
Housing Allowance: AED 6,667 (80k a year)
Transportation: AED 1,000
Total: *AED 18,067*

Settling in allowance: AED 10,000 

All medical, tickets once a year.

Sometimes I hang out, sometimes I sit at home, would also like to go for diving and skydiving and some other forms of sports.

I believe offer is quite good from experience to pay ratio view, I also might be able to save some money as well I believe.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## nitsuk

Supa, btw you sure abt bonus amount? It seems to have 1 extra zero ... If its 110,000 then i think salary is really good.
May be you can negotiate school amount to be added in salary so that you have that money as your savings while little one goes to school. 
PM me if you want any more help, im in IT as well.


----------



## dimkatsar

Hello, 
I would like to have your opinion for the following offer from a government company in Dubai.The job role is for a Senior Network Engineer.

The salary package is the following.
*Total salary per month: 19214aed

Benefits:
*22working days
*one yearly return ticket for self,spouse and children
*medical insurance for self,spouse and children
*No accommodation is provided. However, the position they offer to me entitles for the following rent assistance (if i wish to avail) apart from the salary package:

Ceiling of Rent Amount: AED 60,000/- p.a.
Annual Deduction Amount from salary : AED 48,000/- (Monthly AED 4,000/-).
Any amount above AED 48,000/- (but until the ceiling amount of AED 60,000/-, that is max AED 12,000/-) shall be paid by the company.

Do you believe this salary package would be enough good for 2 persons with no children?.
Are we going to have some savings?.
Also,i would like to ask, in case i need to pay for my wife`s entry permit/residence visa, then how much it normally costs?.
thank you and i will be waiting for your answers soon please!


----------



## dimkatsar

JohnieWalker said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm 22 from Latvia, unmarried but have a GF might be moving her in, 2y experience in position I'm being offered, package as follows (workplace will be in Abu Dhabi, sorry to post in Dubai forum though):
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 10,000
> Shift allowance: AED 400
> Housing Allowance: AED 6,667 (80k a year)
> Transportation: AED 1,000
> Total: *AED 18,067*
> 
> Settling in allowance: AED 10,000
> 
> All medical, tickets once a year.
> 
> Sometimes I hang out, sometimes I sit at home, would also like to go for diving and skydiving and some other forms of sports.
> 
> I believe offer is quite good from experience to pay ratio view, I also might be able to save some money as well I believe.
> 
> Any other thoughts?


May i ask, is it about an IT role?.The company seems to pay quite good.What is the name of it, if you dont mind.
thanx


----------



## supa

nitsuk said:


> Supa, btw you sure abt bonus amount? It seems to have 1 extra zero ... If its 110,000 then i think salary is really good.
> May be you can negotiate school amount to be added in salary so that you have that money as your savings while little one goes to school.
> PM me if you want any more help, im in IT as well.


yes, bonus is targeted to 110k / year. i guess i'm going with the package then


----------



## nitsuk

My vote is certainly with you. Go for it.


----------



## supa

nitsuk said:


> My vote is certainly with you. Go for it.


cool, thanks for your replies! need to call hr tomorrow


----------



## rooniebug

*Offer minus the benefits*

Hi, I've recently received an offer from a Private Primary School in Dubai. The salary seems to be average which is AED 9500 pm. Unfortunately, I was told that because it is a local contract I will not be eligible for health insurance, accommodation allowance or annual paid flights back to my home country. So ... now.. I'm confused, schools go back on 26th Aug and I'm concerned that I'm getting the raw end of the deal.


----------



## soaksunshine

Hi all, 

I am new to this forum. I have been potentially offered a teaching post with accommodation, health etc

I have 5 years experience and will be getting £2,000 per month. Is this good? What will be approx the cost of bills for the month? Please advise.


----------



## vantage

rooniebug said:


> Hi, I've recently received an offer from a Private Primary School in Dubai. The salary seems to be average which is AED 9500 pm. Unfortunately, I was told that because it is a local contract I will not be eligible for health insurance, accommodation allowance or annual paid flights back to my home country. So ... now.. I'm confused, schools go back on 26th Aug and I'm concerned that I'm getting the raw end of the deal.


sounds like something they'd offer to someone on a spouse's visa, i.e. no requirement for allowances, flights, medical etc.


----------



## scottyw

From reading all of the posts i guess my offer is on the very low end of the scale.
I've been offered AED186K per year or 15500 per month all in, no allowances. 
I'm a young guy who will be coming over with my wife who will look for work once she is here but at the moment we obviously can't take into consideration her potential earnings because nothing is concrete.
I'm just trying to work out what i can afford rent wise on that salary. We don't go out partying really. We do want a reasonably nice 1 bed apartment. 
I've been looking at apartments in the 65k range and really my question is do you think that is a realistic rental budget on my salary or could i go higher or should i be going lower?


----------



## Jynxgirl

rooniebug said:


> Hi, I've recently received an offer from a Private Primary School in Dubai. The salary seems to be average which is AED 9500 pm. Unfortunately, I was told that because it is a local contract I will not be eligible for health insurance, accommodation allowance or annual paid flights back to my home country. So ... now.. I'm confused, schools go back on 26th Aug and I'm concerned that I'm getting the raw end of the deal.


There are many people on those salaries but it is a rough go if you are used to a western persons way of life. You could live in a shared accomodations situation, and maybe end up with paying 3500 to 4000 a month, all bills paid. And then you have to get to and from work. If you get the cheapest rental, you are looking at like 1400 to 1500 for a few year old tin box like a yaris. Or could take cabs and depending, might be a bit cheaper and save a bit there. Then if you are trying to limit your food/household supplies bil, probly could get by with 1000 a month. 6500 and you havent added in going out, saving for holiday, health insurance, savings, entertainment, activities, etc. It is possible but you would have to be on quite a budget.

Are you scraping by in your home country and ABSOLUTELY need this job?


----------



## Jynxgirl

scottyw said:


> From reading all of the posts i guess my offer is on the very low end of the scale.
> I've been offered AED186K per year or 15500 per month all in, no allowances.
> I'm a young guy who will be coming over with my wife who will look for work once she is here but at the moment we obviously can't take into consideration her potential earnings because nothing is concrete.
> I'm just trying to work out what i can afford rent wise on that salary. We don't go out partying really. We do want a reasonably nice 1 bed apartment.
> I've been looking at apartments in the 65k range and really my question is do you think that is a realistic rental budget on my salary or could i go higher or should i be going lower?


What type of employment is this? I would not want to be in that situation with a spouse, but a single person would be fine on that. Is your spouse in an employment field that they will most likely be able to find a job here? 10k for a couple, is going to be hard to live on.


----------



## Praj

Hi

Can anyone help me to find job in Dubai in Logistics (Manufacturing Industry)

Regards


----------



## Nirikos

Hello all and congratulations for the nice work don here and all your feedback!

I have been reading the foroum the last 2 months whereas I have taken the desicion to move to UAE along with my wife. We have no kids and we are rather moderate in our way of life. We have both works here in Athens but things are going rather bad so we have taken the desicion to move out and seek a better luck out there. 
I am 35 and work as a Sales and Product Manager in a Medical Equipment comaony (X-ray systems, cardiology, etc). I have BEng and MSc in Elec Engineering from Leeds Uni, UK and I have 8 years of direct sales in Medical Equipment and Account management. I had travelled a lot accross Europe for business so I have some good executive experience and backround. My wife has also a BEng degree in Accounting and Finance, 10 year experience and fluency in English and Italian with corresponding degrees.
My question is simple: Would I be able to get a job in Dubai/Abu Dhabi? What should I expect as a basic salary? I have been making my homework and know prices on rents, cars, even on the Carefour supermarket in UAE so cost of life is like Greece but rents are much more expensive. I hope I get some housing allowance but I see this is something noral there for expats. Also would it be easy for my wife to get a job when and if we moved over there? I have also contacted people from Europe that I work closelly with the last years and they might introduce me to their contacts there (representatives in UAE, medical companies, etc)

I am a nice person with strong communicative skills and good technical backround.... Please, any feedback is welcome... thank you all in advance!!!


----------



## scottyw

Jynxgirl said:


> What type of employment is this? I would not want to be in that situation with a spouse, but a single person would be fine on that. Is your spouse in an employment field that they will most likely be able to find a job here? 10k for a couple, is going to be hard to live on.


Yes, i think my wife would have no difficulty finding a job it's simply that until she has done so it would be foolish to start budgeting from an assumed salary.


----------



## Abc007

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum and I wanted to have your opinion on the following please. I'm about to accept a job offer in Dubai and was wondering if the offered package is up to local standards:

I (single guy) currently living in London and working in the City for a bank. I have 6 years post qualification working experience within major banks in London. The offer I was just made in Dubai is 35k per month, which is roughly what I would earn in GBP (not increasing much salary wise if I were to accept this offer). On top of that they are providing temporary accommodation for a month, health insurance, 30 days annual leave plus one annual flight back home and that's it. I'd hoped to receive additional perks such as housing allowance, transportation allowance and relocation/furnishing allowance. But my prospect employer keeps saying that these perks are of the past, no one else offer these nowadays. Having read many posts, not sure this is accurate.

Is this a fair deal? Would this salary allow me to maintain the same life style: I live in Notting Hill, drive a Cayenne, two annual long distance holidays, going out in Mayfair on a weekly basis, attend a good gym? Also, will I be able to save money, while not down-sizing? Appreciate your opinions.

Many thanks,

Sander


----------



## Nirikos

Abc007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I wanted to have your opinion on the following please. I'm about to accept a job offer in Dubai and was wondering if the offered package is up to local standards:
> 
> I (single guy) currently living in London and working in the City for a bank. I have 6 years post qualification working experience within major banks in London. The offer I was just made in Dubai is 35k per month, which is roughly what I would earn in GBP (not increasing much salary wise if I were to accept this offer). On top of that they are providing temporary accommodation for a month, health insurance, 30 days annual leave plus one annual flight back home and that's it. I'd hoped to receive additional perks such as housing allowance, transportation allowance and relocation/furnishing allowance. But my prospect employer keeps saying that these perks are of the past, no one else offer these nowadays. Having read many posts, not sure this is accurate.
> 
> Is this a fair deal? Would this salary allow me to maintain the same life style: I live in Notting Hill, drive a Cayenne, two annual long distance holidays, going out in Mayfair on a weekly basis, attend a good gym? Also, will I be able to save money, while not down-sizing? Appreciate your opinions.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Sander


I am also new to this forum but I have been doing a lot of "homework" lately about relocating to UAE and I assure that all executive vacancies state clearly that housing allowance is covered, private health scheme, tickets, annual leave and maybe relocating allowance. So it is not that "these perks are of the past" and most expats are really enjoying those kind of benefits... Other member are going to confirm those I suppose.
I might say that you like to have a twist in your life, to change things a bit, that is why you are considering this offer. And I say this because if you are to move you have to ask more from them


----------



## Nirikos

Abc007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I wanted to have your opinion on the following please. I'm about to accept a job offer in Dubai and was wondering if the offered package is up to local standards:
> 
> I (single guy) currently living in London and working in the City for a bank. I have 6 years post qualification working experience within major banks in London. The offer I was just made in Dubai is 35k per month, which is roughly what I would earn in GBP (not increasing much salary wise if I were to accept this offer). On top of that they are providing temporary accommodation for a month, health insurance, 30 days annual leave plus one annual flight back home and that's it. I'd hoped to receive additional perks such as housing allowance, transportation allowance and relocation/furnishing allowance. But my prospect employer keeps saying that these perks are of the past, no one else offer these nowadays. Having read many posts, not sure this is accurate.
> 
> Is this a fair deal? Would this salary allow me to maintain the same life style: I live in Notting Hill, drive a Cayenne, two annual long distance holidays, going out in Mayfair on a weekly basis, attend a good gym? Also, will I be able to save money, while not down-sizing? Appreciate your opinions.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Sander


I am also new to this forum but I have been doing a lot of "homework" lately about relocating to UAE and I assure you that all executive vacancies state clearly that housing allowance is covered, private health scheme, tickets, annual leave, private school for kids and maybe relocating allowance for furniture, first tickets, etc. So it is not that "these perks are of the past" and most expats are really enjoying those kind of benefits... Other member are going to confirm those I suppose.
I might say that you like to have a twist in your life, to change things a bit, that is why you are considering this offer. And I say this because if you are to move you have to ask more from them


----------



## vantage

Abc007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I wanted to have your opinion on the following please. I'm about to accept a job offer in Dubai and was wondering if the offered package is up to local standards:
> 
> I (single guy) currently living in London and working in the City for a bank. I have 6 years post qualification working experience within major banks in London. The offer I was just made in Dubai is 35k per month, which is roughly what I would earn in GBP (not increasing much salary wise if I were to accept this offer). On top of that they are providing temporary accommodation for a month, health insurance, 30 days annual leave plus one annual flight back home and that's it. I'd hoped to receive additional perks such as housing allowance, transportation allowance and relocation/furnishing allowance. But my prospect employer keeps saying that these perks are of the past, no one else offer these nowadays. Having read many posts, not sure this is accurate.
> 
> Is this a fair deal? Would this salary allow me to maintain the same life style: I live in Notting Hill, drive a Cayenne, two annual long distance holidays, going out in Mayfair on a weekly basis, attend a good gym? Also, will I be able to save money, while not down-sizing? Appreciate your opinions.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Sander


As a single guy, on the face of it, it's a good package. You can have a lot of fun here for that, and save money.

HOWEVER - if you are only matching your UK total income, more or less, it is probably a step backwards. 

I know nothing of the world of banking, other than that i bank with RBS back home (shambles!!) but i have seen posts here that suggest a banking career move in the UAE is at best treading water, or even a backwards step, compared to London. If you were getting 150% of your London salary, then maybe a good call. At a matching salary, give or take, it's not necessarily so good.
It also depends on why you are looking for a job here. change of scenery? redundancy looming? These also affect the decision.

In other fields, there are plenty of Western families, with 2 kids in education, on similar 'all in' packages, so emminently do-able, but they are clearly unlikely to be driving a Cayenne (though who would, in my opinion!!)
Good luck!


----------



## Felixtoo2

Its unusual not to get housing allowance, including bills take about 10k a month off your pay to allow for living somewhere nice and cover the bills for a year and then decide if it's actually a pay cut?


----------



## vantage

From what i've heard since i've been here (not long!) more and more people are not getting itemised allowances, it seems. It allows companies to cut back on their HR. If there are flight allowances, accommodation allowances, transport allowances, education allowances etc etc, it all has to be monitored, booked etc etc.
If the same amount of money is bundled into an allowances bundle, and thrown at you to do with what you like, they save themselves a headache.
Theoretically, you get the same amount of money (although fluctuating flight costs can be a downside here) but you get the freedom to do what you want with it.
i.e. live in a hovel, and fly home six times a year, live it up, and send your kids to a dive of a school, etc etc!
This puts the onus on the employee to better research what their 'lumpsum' allowances will cover, and whether it meets their requirements.
In the end, the only reason an employer separates allowances out from salary (after all, it is all the same money going out the door) is that it limits their exposure to severance pay, which is solely based on the salary element.

Sander, when they say 'that's it' in terms of the salary offer, i would imagine that when it comes down to it, you'll see it split between salary and allowances, purely for their own interests. If it is a one lump deal, make sure it is all noted as 'salary' and you'll be better off when you leave.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Actually, companies rather divide it up, so that in the end... when you get ready to leave, they only pay you the bonus amount, based on your base salary. It is in the interest of the company, TO GIVE it divided up into allowances, and not a lump sum. 

For the nearly 3 years been here, everyone has said "salaries are coming down' but most salaries seem to have stayed about the same, for most decent sized families coming over, that are managerial/supervisor levels. Someone can not make 30k at home, and justify coming here, on 35k, when you have three kids and schooling alone is going to be 10k a month when free for alot of people at home and 10k for housing when is a half that back home. If a company can talk a person into signing on the dotted liine for a lower pay, then they will. It is important to have your ducks in a row, know that you either get it when you are negotiating or wont get it at all after the fact, know what you are worth, negotiate hard, and be happy with your salary when you come over. Negotiating after the fact doesnt tend to happen. And always get it in writing!


----------



## Abc007

Hi all,

Thanks a lot for your opinions and feedback. This is very helpful indeed. I kinda thought that it was odd not to pay any allowances whatsoever. I spoke to a couple of HR consultants in Dxb today and they too confirmed that by far most companies still pay some form of allowances towards rent/bills, specially large multinationals.

Re the base salary: the only financial benefit I thought I'd be getting by taking on this job. However, given the Dubai is such an expensive city, I understand I shouldn't consider the fact that I don't pay taxes as a financial gain. And according to the consultants I spoke to today, this is not a bad salary at all, however if I want to maintain my current standard of living, then I should ask for more than 35K. So I guess it's back to the negotiation table this Sunday.

One more question please: is it easy or difficult to secure a mortgage out there? As I'd prefer to buy and live in my own property whilst there, rather than renting. Anyone an idea?

Again, many thanks for your feedback all.

Sander


----------



## Nirikos

Nirikos said:


> I am 35 and work as a Sales and Product Manager in a Medical Equipment comaony (X-ray systems, cardiology, etc). I have BEng and MSc in Elec Engineering from Leeds Uni, UK and I have 8 years of direct sales in Medical Equipment and Account management. I had travelled a lot accross Europe for business so I have some good executive experience and backround. My wife has also a BEng degree in Accounting and Finance, 10 year experience and fluency in English and Italian with corresponding degrees.
> 
> My question is simple: Would I be able to get a job in Dubai/Abu Dhabi? What should I expect as a basic salary? I have been making my homework and know prices on rents, cars, even on the Carefour supermarket in UAE so cost of life is like Greece but rents are much more expensive. I hope I get some housing allowance but I see this is something noral there for expats. Also would it be easy for my wife to get a job when and if we moved over there? I have also contacted people from Europe that I work closelly with the last years and they might introduce me to their contacts there (representatives in UAE, medical companies, etc)
> 
> I am a nice person with strong communicative skills and good technical backround.... Please, any feedback is welcome... thank you all in advance!!!


Any feedback guys??? Also is it now a suitable period for hiring or there is any other particularity over there, ie people are still in Holiday and away... Thank you all!


----------



## BAC

*Salary package Q's*

Hello all,

I have been offered a job as a online producer and would like to know if the following is a 'good deal' as i have never been to Dubai so do not know what to expect to spend! Oh - and keeping in mind I would prefer to save whilst there too 

Salary GBP3000 per month - 17465 aed
Housing allowance GBP 600 per month - 3493 aed

No mention yet of health insurance or travel allowance (I've read a lot of comments here about car / travel allowance).

A bit about me, I'm a young professional, would like to do some sport whilst there (big fan of yoga too), go out maybe once a week, eat healthy food and generally enjoy what Dubai has to offer! -No swanky top end places though, that's not my scene!

I'd appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## la luna

Nirikos said:


> Any feedback guys??? Also is it now a suitable period for hiring or there is any other particularity over there, ie people are still in Holiday and away... Thank you all!


Hi Nirikos...I don't know if this is going to help you , but my family contract for specialist doctor position is tot. 45000 Drh....Probably you should ask the same amount or even more. Try to look for a job directly with the company never true the agency...If they are interested in your CV they will call you and after that they will arrange the skype interview.They will send the contact,you will sign the contract and that is all folks
Now is a suitable period for hiring because the holidays are over.Good luck.


----------



## saraswat

BAC said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been offered a job as a online producer and would like to know if the following is a 'good deal' as i have never been to Dubai so do not know what to expect to spend! Oh - and keeping in mind I would prefer to save whilst there too
> 
> Salary GBP3000 per month - 17465 aed
> Housing allowance GBP 600 per month - 3493 aed
> 
> No mention yet of health insurance or travel allowance (I've read a lot of comments here about car / travel allowance).
> 
> A bit about me, I'm a young professional, would like to do some sport whilst there (big fan of yoga too), go out maybe once a week, eat healthy food and generally enjoy what Dubai has to offer! -No swanky top end places though, that's not my scene!
> 
> I'd appreciate your thoughts!


There really are several factors to consider. You are getting a housing allowance so that will greatly help towards costs, depending on where you will stay and the type of apt (studio/1 bedroom) you can expect anywhere from 3500-5500 towards rent a month. Your utilities and communication expenses can range from 1000-2000. U'r not into swanky high end places which will greatly cut down on the entertainment expenses, but still budget for at least 1500 a month towards eating out/grabbing a drink. This forum has great posts detailing all sorts of expenses and budgets, spend some time going through them (it will take time lol) and you'll get a nice all round idea.


----------



## streetspirit

Does anyone know average salary for Recruitment Consultants in Dubai / Abu Dhabi. 

I have some interviews to attend in next couple of weeks. I have a BA, 3 years experience in recruitment, although not in agency. Oh and I'm British. If that makes a difference. 

All salaries say negotiable which if anything comes of them I'd like to know ball park of what I should be looking at. 

Thanks


----------



## Keane

I am moving to Dubai in September. I am currently working as Asst. Mgr - Admin & Fin. If not a post of of a manger, i will be loooking for a similar post. Does anyone have any idea, what is the current salary package there for Asst. Mgrs?


----------



## Noiseboi

Hey I've recently been offered a monthly salary of between 16 and 20K AED to relocate to Dubai. The company will assist me by renting me an apartment for a month while I find my own and a car for the same time period. 
They will also be offering me a living allowance for my own apartment and a car allowance for my transport. As part of the offer they will provide any deposits or cheques needed for renting. They haven't given me exact figures on this yet.
They will also supply me with a Healthcare package.
I am in a relationship but am not married and this seems to be the only hurdle as we wouldnt be able to live together. What do you guys think of the salary offer is it too low? I think I am in a position to go back and ask for more... But also about living arrangement does anyone have advice apart from the obvious! Shes not that lucky if she thinks shes getting married to me just yet!!! Haha! 
The job is in the entertainments industry as a sound engineer.


----------



## marinavaleng

Hey guys,

I have a question, I know of course it depends on the company we work for, but I just wanted to ask , how much percent approximately should our salary be increased after a year time ? 10% ? 15% 20 % ?

And one more thing,
it is not written in the contract that my salary will be increased after a year time or so. Is it normal ? 

Thank you for your answers in advance


----------



## vantage

marinavaleng said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a question, I know of course it depends on the company we work for, but I just wanted to ask , how much percent approximately should our salary be increased after a year time ? 10% ? 15% 20 % ?
> 
> And one more thing,
> it is not written in the contract that my salary will be increased after a year time or so. Is it normal ?
> 
> Thank you for your answers in advance


if your company is like any normal company, it should be written in to your contract that you will receive an annual review. Unlikely that they will specify a percentage. THe percentage increase (if any) should depend on your performance, the company's performance, market conditions, inflation etc.
A contract with a 20% increase written in sounds extremely unlikely!!


----------



## fcjb1970

vantage said:


> if your company is like any normal company, it should be written in to your contract that you will receive an annual review. Unlikely that they will specify a percentage. THe percentage increase (if any) should depend on your performance, the company's performance, market conditions, inflation etc.
> A contract with a 20% increase written in sounds extremely unlikely!!


You are kidding right? Annual review? I have never heard of a local company that actual does that. Most folks I know that have been here a while say the only way to get a raise is threaten to leave and hope they don't call your bluff.


----------



## vantage

fcjb1970 said:


> You are kidding right? Annual review? I have never heard of a local company that actual does that. Most folks I know that have been here a while say the only way to get a raise is threaten to leave and hope they don't call your bluff.


a review isn't a raise.
certainly isn't going to be a written in % increase!


----------



## chrislad2002

Hi All,

I have been offered the following to make my move to Dubai permanant (I have travelled back and forth to the UK last few months)

I am a single guy 32 with no commitments (apart from my UK house which I plan to keep and rent out)

After much negotiation with the company they have offered me the following: (per month)

Basic - 19000 dhs 
Transport - 2500 dhs
Housing - 2 bed apartment in Sama Tower (SZR) - Paid by the company
Utility Bills - I need to cover
Holiday - 25 days
1 Annual Return Ticket
Private Medical Insurance
Bonus - upto 20% basic - paid quaterly

It seems a pretty decent offer to me, appreciate I have to pay utility bills out of this but all in all a decent offer???

Thoughts please


----------



## damian8

chrislad2002 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been offered the following to make my move to Dubai permanant (I have travelled back and forth to the UK last few months)
> 
> I am a single guy 32 with no commitments (apart from my UK house which I plan to keep and rent out)
> 
> After much negotiation with the company they have offered me the following: (per month)
> 
> Basic - 19000 dhs
> Transport - 2500 dhs
> Housing - 2 bed apartment in Sama Tower (SZR) - Paid by the company
> Utility Bills - I need to cover
> Holiday - 25 days
> 1 Annual Return Ticket
> Private Medical Insurance
> Bonus - upto 20% basic - paid quaterly
> 
> It seems a pretty decent offer to me, appreciate I have to pay utility bills out of this but all in all a decent offer???
> 
> Thoughts please


I think its a good offer as you don't have any commitments + accommodation if provided by company. all the best bro


----------



## damian8

hi ,

I'm had attended and interview with Etisalat and they said they will contact me later to complete all the documents. what shall I expect as a coordinator in Abu Dhabi main office and what grade shall I ask for ?


Thanks


----------



## ranlion

No at all bad for a bachelor. Housing is taken care and that is 30% usually.
So you are good to start here.



chrislad2002 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been offered the following to make my move to Dubai permanant (I have travelled back and forth to the UK last few months)
> 
> I am a single guy 32 with no commitments (apart from my UK house which I plan to keep and rent out)
> 
> After much negotiation with the company they have offered me the following: (per month)
> 
> Basic - 19000 dhs
> Transport - 2500 dhs
> Housing - 2 bed apartment in Sama Tower (SZR) - Paid by the company
> Utility Bills - I need to cover
> Holiday - 25 days
> 1 Annual Return Ticket
> Private Medical Insurance
> Bonus - upto 20% basic - paid quaterly
> 
> It seems a pretty decent offer to me, appreciate I have to pay utility bills out of this but all in all a decent offer???
> 
> Thoughts please


----------



## Todnee

Noiseboi said:


> Hey I've recently been offered a monthly salary of between 16 and 20K AED to relocate to Dubai. The company will assist me by renting me an apartment for a month while I find my own and a car for the same time period.
> They will also be offering me a living allowance for my own apartment and a car allowance for my transport. As part of the offer they will provide any deposits or cheques needed for renting. They haven't given me exact figures on this yet.
> They will also supply me with a Healthcare package.
> I am in a relationship but am not married and this seems to be the only hurdle as we wouldnt be able to live together. What do you guys think of the salary offer is it too low? I think I am in a position to go back and ask for more... But also about living arrangement does anyone have advice apart from the obvious! Shes not that lucky if she thinks shes getting married to me just yet!!! Haha!
> The job is in the entertainments industry as a sound engineer.


Noiseboi i read in a thread that dubai is more linient with their islamic law of cohabitating. As long as you two arent flaunting around your status you will be okay. Just keep your profile low honor their traditions and customs and they will look the other way.


----------



## hampshire hopefuls

*Need advice*

Hi All,
My 1st post, probably the 1st of many!
After visiting Dubai on more than one occasion and doing all of the basic homework, I am looking to start the job application process and this is where I would appreciate your input.
My last post was working as a GM in a multi million £ turnover retail outlet in the UK. 200+ employees, covering over 60 concessions. Salary £40k +bonus, co car, health ins.
Looking at vacancies along these lines I note that the recruiters are looking for degrees and quite a few state 40yrs being max age.
Guys I am a retail professional that didn't go to uni, and I'm the wrong side of 40.
Any and all advice would be appreciated
Thanks Lisa


----------



## vantage

Todnee said:


> Noiseboi i read in a thread that dubai is more linient with their islamic law of cohabitating. As long as you two arent flaunting around your status you will be okay. Just keep your profile low honor their traditions and customs and they will look the other way.


there are lots of more detailed threads on the perils, pitfalls, joys of co-habiting.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

hampshire hopefuls said:


> Hi All,
> My 1st post, probably the 1st of many!
> After visiting Dubai on more than one occasion and doing all of the basic homework, I am looking to start the job application process and this is where I would appreciate your input.
> My last post was working as a GM in a multi million £ turnover retail outlet in the UK. 200+ employees, covering over 60 concessions. Salary £40k +bonus, co car, health ins.
> Looking at vacancies along these lines I note that the recruiters are looking for degrees and quite a few state 40yrs being max age.
> Guys I am a retail professional that didn't go to uni, and I'm the wrong side of 40.
> Any and all advice would be appreciated
> Thanks Lisa


Well, ıf that ıs the case (about Unıversıty and age) I am on the wrong sıde of the tracks as well! However, ıf you are makıng that sort of money, why would you want to gıve that up?


----------



## AEE12

Cold Flush said:


> I just have a general comment about shifting to a new place where a better package is being offered. You should spend more time asking about the place you are going to move to and talking to the people you are going to work with especially your manager rather than be worried if your package is good enough.
> 
> Moving to a new place is always a challenging thing. You should be in particular careful with organizations that are just kicking off having no strategy setup yet, no policies or procedures and more importantly no fixed organization strcuture. Such organizations can be very chaotic, changes take place very often with deadlinespushing you hard and may cause undesirable outcomes if you are not careful.
> 
> Also, where a very attractive package offer is being floated, I find it very strange why some people miss asking more detailed questions about their actual work and what they will be involved in. Guys, where you get paid more, u have more responsibilites and extra hours to work so do ask whatever you want before you sign the actual contract and leave your old employer.




Selamlar, ben yeni taşındım UAE'ye... Şimdiden bazı şeyleri dikkat etmek açısından not etmiş durumdayım. Sen ne kadar zamandır buradasın, memnun musun?


----------



## AEE12

chrislad2002 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been offered the following to make my move to Dubai permanant (I have travelled back and forth to the UK last few months)
> 
> I am a single guy 32 with no commitments (apart from my UK house which I plan to keep and rent out)
> 
> After much negotiation with the company they have offered me the following: (per month)
> 
> Basic - 19000 dhs
> Transport - 2500 dhs
> Housing - 2 bed apartment in Sama Tower (SZR) - Paid by the company
> Utility Bills - I need to cover
> Holiday - 25 days
> 1 Annual Return Ticket
> Private Medical Insurance
> Bonus - upto 20% basic - paid quaterly
> 
> It seems a pretty decent offer to me, appreciate I have to pay utility bills out of this but all in all a decent offer???
> 
> Thoughts please


Hey Chris, I think you should give the position title in order for us to have a fair judgement of the salary. I don't know Sama Tower, but if it has sea view, even partial, 2BR appartments go for min 100000AED, which is like 8500AED per month. So this would put your salary in 30K figures which is good, as long as you are not a very experienced specialist. Again, I don't know your specialization. This is for engineering... Good luck!


----------



## muppet22

Posted here about 18 months asking the same thing I'm about to ask, but was wondering if anything might have changed in the meantime.

Have been offered transfer with my company to Dubai for a corporate aviation company based at DXB. Package not great, but to be honest I'm half viewing it as a means to get myself up and running in Dubai with a view to moving onto other things when that happens.

Package is simple - 210000aed inc a ticket back to uk and health insurance. I need to fund everything else. 

I'm 27 year old single guy, zero commitments.

There's only 2 things that I'm after - one is a one bed flat to myself, doesn't have to luxurious just not a dump either and the second is a big USA pickup truck - F150 or Silverado etc.

I'm not a party animal, used to be but not so much now in my old age, would go out for food and a few beers once a week.

Question is - if I say 60000 for accomodation, how far is the other 150000aed going to get me. I'm really looking to save around £500 a month. Is this do able?

Any thoughts gratefully received.

Tim.


----------



## AEE12

muppet22 said:


> Posted here about 18 months asking the same thing I'm about to ask, but was wondering if anything might have changed in the meantime.
> 
> Have been offered transfer with my company to Dubai for a corporate aviation company based at DXB. Package not great, but to be honest I'm half viewing it as a means to get myself up and running in Dubai with a view to moving onto other things when that happens.
> 
> Package is simple - 210000aed inc a ticket back to uk and health insurance. I need to fund everything else.
> 
> I'm 27 year old single guy, zero commitments.
> 
> There's only 2 things that I'm after - one is a one bed flat to myself, doesn't have to luxurious just not a dump either and the second is a big USA pickup truck - F150 or Silverado etc.
> 
> I'm not a party animal, used to be but not so much now in my old age, would go out for food and a few beers once a week.
> 
> Question is - if I say 60000 for accomodation, how far is the other 150000aed going to get me. I'm really looking to save around £500 a month. Is this do able?
> 
> Any thoughts gratefully received.
> 
> Tim.


Hi Tim,

First of all did you push it with the company if they can provide a portion of the accommodation? Because here, generally it is a part of the salary. Second, if not lux and not has water view, 1BR 60000AED you can definitely find it in Dubai. Maybe even lower, some completely new apartments offer 1 month free even sometimes, you better check. These are all done better once you're here and do the search by actually seeing the apartments and talking to people face to face, sometimes even negotiate the number of checks or the rent itself as well.

About saving and buying a car, you can do it as long as you don't splurge money too much on extreme going out and partying every single night, or as well shopping and buying unnecessary stuff. The interest rates are very low like 2.99-3.99%, so you can get a car loan and by paying just 3000AED per month you can get a car you want. But again, you have to generally pay 20% of the car value in cash down payment first. Also, with this kind of loan, it is a long term commitment to the bank, but then again this country changes very rapidly. Do you think that your job would be solid for a couple of years? Or if not, in your job field, could you get another job easily if you needed/wanted to?

I hope at least these info served as a little bit of insight for you. I think you can do all the things you mentioned, as long as you have a good control on your cash outflow. Best of luck!


----------



## Nirikos

la luna said:


> Hi Nirikos...I don't know if this is going to help you , but my family contract for specialist doctor position is tot. 45000 Drh....Probably you should ask the same amount or even more. Try to look for a job directly with the company never true the agency...If they are interested in your CV they will call you and after that they will arrange the skype interview.They will send the contact,you will sign the contract and that is all folks
> Now is a suitable period for hiring because the holidays are over.Good luck.


Thank you very much for your answer on this la luna 
I am not a doctor so I don't think I can get such a good offer. I would be more than happy to get an offer around 20K AED and company should cover my house rent around the year, medical insurance for me and the lady and annual leave of at least 25 days... ok and a couple of tickets 
You are also correct about getting a job via an agency. I try to make my connections work from Europe and they have introduced me to some companies in the Gulf that might be interested or people to guide me throught the market. This is the appropriate way to get a good offer as they told me. Of course if your CV is impressive and you are lucky it can be done via an agency office but like I just wrote luck is a player factor...

I hope to get some good offer and take the desicion after all! Question please: Is it easy for my wife to secure a job in UAE after we have moved in? She has a bachelor in finance, 10 years accounting experience and she speaks English and Italian fluently with corresponding degrees...also she is a very impressive western looking brunette


----------



## AEE12

Nirikos said:


> Thank you very much for your answer on this la luna
> I am not a doctor so I don't think I can get such a good offer. I would be more than happy to get an offer around 20K AED and company covers my house rent around the year, medical insurance for me and the lady and annual leave of at least 25 days... ok and a couple of tickets
> You are also correct about getting a job via an agency. I try to make my connections work from Europe and they have introduced me to some companies in the Gulf that might be interested or people to guide me throught the market. This is the appropriate way to get a good offer as they told me. Of course if your CV is impressive and you are lucky it can be done via an agency office but like I just wrote luck is a player factor...
> 
> I hope to get some good offer and take the desicion after all! Question please: Is it easy for my wife to secure a job in UAE after we have moved in? She has a bachelor in finance, 10 years accounting experience and she speaks English and Italian fluently with corresponding degrees...also she is a very impressive western looking brunette


I think finding a good finance/accounting job for your wife in Dubai wouldn't be much problem since if nothing else, Dubai is a vital financial center in the Middle East and she seems to have substantial years of experience... And the looks would help.  Best of luck!


----------



## Nirikos

AEE12 said:


> I think finding a good finance/accounting job for your wife in Dubai wouldn't be much problem since if nothing else, Dubai is a vital financial center in the Middle East and she seems to have substantial years of experience... And the looks would help.  Best of luck!


Thank you very much! Thing is that I have to secure a job first as I would get more as a more experienced proffessional... Time shall show though I keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Atlantic

Hello everybody,

My company wants to open a Middle East office in Dubai and asked me to go over there and run it. For that they made me the following offer:

*17750 AED a month for everything: house, salary, insurance...
*Company Car
*7500 AED a year for airplane tickets
*22 Days of holiday a year

Do you think this is enough to live in Dubai and go out from time to time? I would love to save some money too but I am afraid that is not enough...

Greetings


----------



## vantage

Atlantic said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> My company wants to open a Middle East office in Dubai and asked me to go over there and run it. For that they made me the following offer:
> 
> *17750 AED a month for everything: house, salary, insurance...
> *Company Car
> *7500 AED a year for airplane tickets
> *22 Days of holiday a year
> 
> Do you think this is enough to live in Dubai and go out from time to time? I would love to save some money too but I am afraid that is not enough...
> 
> Greetings


how does this compare to your current earnings? If it is the same, it's not enough.
age?
wife? children?
remember, schooling is very expensive here.
when adding up the total package cost to compare, exclude the air fare. THis is not something you need currently, so not a valid part of the equation in terms of true comparison (unless it isn't included at all!)


----------



## Atlantic

vantage said:


> how does this compare to your current earnings? If it is the same, it's not enough.
> age?
> wife? children?
> remember, schooling is very expensive here.
> when adding up the total package cost to compare, exclude the air fare. THis is not something you need currently, so not a valid part of the equation in terms of true comparison (unless it isn't included at all!)


It's a little bit more than my net salary here in France, I am 28 years old without wife and children.
The only thing I wish would change, is that the company would pay my apartment! 
For the moment I don't think I will accept the offer because life is more expensive than in France and I will basically will have the same salary but with way more responsibilities


----------



## rsinner

Atlantic said:


> It's a little bit more than my net salary here in France, I am 28 years old without wife and children.
> The only thing I wish would change, is that the company would pay my apartment!
> For the moment I don't think I will accept the offer because life is more expensive than in France and I will basically will have the same salary but with way more responsibilities


Just SLIGHTLY more than your AFTER TAX salary in France? No way should you accept.
Dubai is cheaper than Paris though (in case you live in Paris), but again depends on the lifestyle.


----------



## vantage

rsinner said:


> Just SLIGHTLY more than your AFTER TAX salary in France? No way should you accept.
> Dubai is cheaper than Paris though (in case you live in Paris), but again depends on the lifestyle.


it probably needs to hit 1.5x your BEFORE tax salary before you consider.


----------



## Atlantic

vantage said:


> it probably needs to hit 1.5x your BEFORE tax salary before you consider.


Ok thanks a lot to both of you to answer, I will take all this into consideration and discuss this with my bosses.

And hopefully see you in Dubai!


----------



## vantage

Atlantic said:


> Ok thanks a lot to both of you to answer, I will take all this into consideration and discuss this with my bosses.
> 
> And hopefully see you in Dubai!


that would be 1.5x for the same job. More responsibility - international office etc. More again!


----------



## zovi

Gosh I'm so worried as my salary offer is exactly the same as mine in UK

Oh well it's a done deal now and I'm moving next week  

I think for one person your salary offer is fine, I mean im only on a little more than you and have husband and child and I've worked out with a 2 bed place we can afford to live etc....


----------



## AEE12

Atlantic said:


> It's a little bit more than my net salary here in France, I am 28 years old without wife and children.
> The only thing I wish would change, is that the company would pay my apartment!
> For the moment I don't think I will accept the offer because life is more expensive than in France and I will basically will have the same salary but with way more responsibilities


Hey there,

I also agree that "slightly more" is not sufficient to accept a job offer here. People generally come here for a substantial difference. However, life here probably will not be more expensive since there is no tax in this country and at least owning a car and paying for gas are very affordable. Deduct at least around 4,500-5,000AED per month for rent out of your salary as long as you wouldn't share an apartment with others. Try to negotiate for housing allowance, it is kind of standard here, and see if they can give you a better offer. Best of luck!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

AEE12 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I also agree that "slightly more" is not sufficient to accept a job offer here. People generally come here for a substantial difference. However, life here probably will not be more expensive since there is no tax in this country and at least owning a car and paying for gas are very affordable. Deduct at least around 4,500-5,000AED per month for rent out of your salary as long as you wouldn't share an apartment with others. Try to negotiate for housing allowance, it is kind of standard here, and see if they can give you a better offer. Best of luck!


He said it's only slightly more than *net*, no way he should take that.


----------



## AEE12

XDoodlebugger said:


> He said it's only slightly more than *net*, no way he should take that.


I agree, not sufficient incentives.


----------



## malikbhai

Hi, I am chartered accountant in the UK currently earning £80k (base) + Bonus 20% + final salary pension.

I have been offered a job in Dubai for financial controller position in a large multinational company and they are offering US$140k (p.a.) + bonus + School fee + relocation from UK to Dubai + Medical.

I am married with two children, one will start school next month.

Does this seem to be a good package to move?

Thanks
Malik


----------



## malikbhai

*Uk to dubai - is it enough money?*

Hi, I am chartered accountant in the UK currently earning £80k (base) + Bonus 20% + final salary pension.

I have been offered a job in Dubai for financial controller position in a large multinational company and they are offering US$140k (p.a.) + bonus + School fee + relocation from UK to Dubai + Medical.

I am married with two children, one will start school next month.

Does this seem to be a good package to move?

Thanks
Malik


----------



## tizchris

*Project Manager Expectations*

Hi,

I have recently been offered a position in Dubai as a Project Manager. I am in the process of leaving the Armed Forces and earn in the region of £65k pa. Looking at this package I suppose if you add it all up it would be similar to my after tax wage, however I am concerned about the additional costs of living over there and despite my eagerness to go, I do not want to sell myself short. Also how much room is there generally for negotiation? Also what is a standard package for children? I am married with two school age kids.

Accompanied Status Package (Currency conversion 1 US $ = UAE Dhs.3.67 )
Grade 
G 
Position
Project Manager
Probation Period 
6 months
Salary 
Dhs. 12,000 p.m.
House Rent Allowance 
Dhs 9,170 p.m
Trans. Allowance 
Dhs. 750 p.m.
Total
Dhs. 21,920 p.m
Leave 
24 working days (cannot be taken before completion of 10 months)
Ticket 
1 ticket for self, spouse & max. 2 children (Economy)
Medical 
Company Doctor’s Referral for self, spouse & max. 2 children
Insurance 
Life & Accident coverage for employee
Gratuity 
As per U.A.E. Labour Law

And advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks

Chris


----------



## AEE12

malikbhai said:


> Hi, I am chartered accountant in the UK currently earning £80k (base) + Bonus 20% + final salary pension.
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai for financial controller position in a large multinational company and they are offering US$140k (p.a.) + bonus + School fee + relocation from UK to Dubai + Medical.
> 
> I am married with two children, one will start school next month.
> 
> Does this seem to be a good package to move?
> 
> Thanks
> Malik


Hello, this is just 25% jump from your current salary, however when you calculate the school fees and everything try to figure out how much is the net difference. Because after all, this a totally new place for all your family members to adjust in and a totally different culture (Dubai is very international though). It has to worth the moving... Do they offer housing allowance, or is it a part of the basic salary? Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## phizaleo

*Evaluating an Offer*

First, thank you for having a forum like this to help us out!

I am in a business development position for a US-based company. I currently live in the central US. The company that I am currently employed by may have a position for me in Dubai. I am intrigued and have always loved travel. Dubai looks amazing, but I have never been. I would be working for the same company in a similar role and need to commit to a 2YR contract. At this point of the conversation they are still working on the package but this is what I think it will look like:

-Apartment Allowance
-Car & Fuel Allowance 
-They mentioned Tax Equalization, but if I live in Dubai, there are no taxes correct? So I will check on opting out of this

I will also be expecting a salary bump and am expecting it to be in the 70k - 80k AED per month range on average

My questions: What apartment, car and fuel allowance amount should I ask for and what type of lifestyle could I lead? For example, I live in a low cost of living area of the US. My current pay allows me to live a pretty flexible lifestyle which is mainly eating dinner out 80% of the time and living in a nice house/apartment and having a nice car. 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## AEE12

phizaleo said:


> First, thank you for having a forum like this to help us out!
> 
> I am in a business development position for a US-based company. I currently live in the central US. The company that I am currently employed by may have a position for me in Dubai. I am intrigued and have always loved travel. Dubai looks amazing, but I have never been. I would be working for the same company in a similar role and need to commit to a 2YR contract. At this point of the conversation they are still working on the package but this is what I think it will look like:
> 
> -Apartment Allowance
> -Car & Fuel Allowance
> -They mentioned Tax Equalization, but if I live in Dubai, there are no taxes correct? So I will check on opting out of this
> 
> I will also be expecting a salary bump and am expecting it to be in the 70k - 80k AED per month range on average
> 
> My questions: What apartment, car and fuel allowance amount should I ask for and what type of lifestyle could I lead? For example, I live in a low cost of living area of the US. My current pay allows me to live a pretty flexible lifestyle which is mainly eating dinner out 80% of the time and living in a nice house/apartment and having a nice car.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


Ok, with a 70K-80KAED per month, you could buy a brand new Toyota Corolla with one month's salary in here! If you wait for two months, you can buy a 2012 mercedes, easy. There are no taxes here and cars are very lux and affordable. You can count on that you will definetely own a much better car in here! 

If you:

- like to travel, enjoy multicultural environment,
- like middle east, or willing to to get to know,
- will have a significant jump in what you earn,
- can manage extreme heats in the summer and don't mind depending on airconditioner,

then move! 

About the housing allowance, it depends on whether you'd like to live in a villa, a lux appartment 1BR, 2BR or 3BR? Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## phizaleo

AEE12 said:


> Ok, with a 70K-80KAED per month, you could buy a brand new Toyota Corolla with one month's salary in here! If you wait for two months, you can buy a 2012 mercedes, easy. There are no taxes here and cars are very lux and affordable. You can count on that you will definetely own a much better car in here!
> 
> If you:
> 
> - like to travel, enjoy multicultural environment,
> - like middle east, or willing to to get to know,
> - will have a significant jump in what you earn,
> - can manage extreme heats in the summer and don't mind depending on airconditioner,
> 
> then move!
> 
> About the housing allowance, it depends on whether you'd like to live in a villa, a lux appartment 1BR, 2BR or 3BR? Best of luck with your decision!



Thank you for the quick reply! 

I would probably go for a 2BR in a high floor, something like JBR!?!?

Given that should I be asking for a 100k AED housing allowance? More?

Also, for a range rover or something similar, what would the average monthly cost be (assuming lease) with driving less than 100km/mo.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

phizaleo said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!
> 
> I would probably go for a 2BR in a high floor, something like JBR!?!?
> 
> Given that should I be asking for a 100k AED housing allowance? More?
> 
> Also, for a range rover or something similar, what would the average monthly cost be (assuming lease) with driving less than 100km/mo.
> 
> Thanks again for the help!


You can do better than JBR, I'm in the Torch for AED120,000 py., with that salary ask for 200k.

Nice package, Dubai is tax free but anything over $95k has tax liabilities in the US, the tax equalization policy might be a better option. If Obama is reelected you will be looking at 30-35% above AED30,000 a month so if you company has an equalization policy of say 10% you would be better off.

If the equalization policy is deducted but they don't pay your US obligations then you are looking at paying $40,000 or so in US taxes and then the percentage they take out, I know a company that takes 15% so that would be another $30k or so but could be used to offset the US taxes. This policy of course would be a significant impact on our bottom line and needs to be checked out before you sign!

The type of lifestyle at this compensation level is pretty fun though!


----------



## AEE12

phizaleo said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!
> 
> I would probably go for a 2BR in a high floor, something like JBR!?!?
> 
> Given that should I be asking for a 100k AED housing allowance? More?
> 
> Also, for a range rover or something similar, what would the average monthly cost be (assuming lease) with driving less than 100km/mo.
> 
> Thanks again for the help!


Good that you've asked, I've just moved out from JBR! I had 1BR apartment, spacious with full sea view and it was 85K. 1BR in JBR area ranges betw 85K-110K. For 2BR you should at least ask for 150K, minimum. JBR was fun though, the beach is like down below the stairs, so is the lively The Walk with all the restaurants and shops. For car quote, better check the Hertz Car Hire: Car rental and Van Hire in UK, Ireland, Europe, Worldwide website. If you can get a company rate, it will be cheaper. Did you mean 1000km/mo? Because anywhere you go in Dubai, you drive min 20-30kms! Best of luck!


----------



## malikbhai

AEE12 said:


> Hello, this is just 25% jump from your current salary, however when you calculate the school fees and everything try to figure out how much is the net difference. Because after all, this a totally new place for all your family members to adjust in and a totally different culture (Dubai is very international though). It has to worth the moving... Do they offer housing allowance, or is it a part of the basic salary? Best of luck in your decision.


Many thanks for you reply. Just to clarify, £80k is my gross salary and my net is approximately £54k excluding bonus (which is £9k net of tax). 

They are offering $140k (pa) inclusive of housing and car allowance. Bonus is 1-2 salaries per annum. In addition they will be paying for the school fee of my children on an actual basis. So in essence the total package will be around $177k p.a. (i.e. $140k + bonus 23k + school fee for my child approx. 14k) - any good? 

I am a Muslim so dont expect to have a big cultural shock there but still I am aware it is a big move with the family.


----------



## AEE12

malikbhai said:


> Many thanks for you reply. Just to clarify, £80k is my gross salary and my net is approximately £54k excluding bonus (which is £9k net of tax).
> 
> They are offering $140k (pa) inclusive of housing and car allowance. Bonus is 1-2 salaries per annum. In addition they will be paying for the school fee of my children on an actual basis. So in essence the total package will be around $177k p.a. (i.e. $140k + bonus 23k + school fee for my child approx. 14k) - any good?
> 
> I am a Muslim so dont expect to have a big cultural shock there but still I am aware it is a big move with the family.


Ok, it seems like you're much better off then. This kind of significant jump would really help you save some money, that is one of the reasons why people come here. So it is a matter of whether you and your family are ready to move or not. Being a muslim would definetely help, however still this is a totally new country and much different than Europe. Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## charlesbatstone

*Salary packages*

Cost of going out and enjoying life here...mmmm I would say if you are single and making 25,000 dirhams thats ok if you dont get into the big bank loan thing like most expats do. As far as not getting a relocation allowance, thats not a great deal. Nowdays often companies are paying an all inclusive salary...including everything. BUT they should pay your flights and relocation. once you get here, it is expensive to get set up. Rents and paid in one to four checks and that will drain all your cash right from the get go!


----------



## charlesbatstone

*accepting a job in UAE*

[Be sure you are taking the job you want when coming to UAE. If you want to change your job before your contract ends, it is difficult and the recent employer can prevent you from moving, hold back money and possible ban you from working for a period of time.
look before you leap!


----------



## malikbhai

AEE12 said:


> Ok, it seems like you're much better off then. This kind of significant jump would really help you save some money, that is one of the reasons why people come here. So it is a matter of whether you and your family are ready to move or not. Being a muslim would definetely help, however still this is a totally new country and much different than Europe. Best of luck with your decision!


Thanks for the prompt reply. Another thing, shouldnt I take into consideration my pension benefit (around £15k pa) as I will not be getting anything like pension in Dubai. Also should I ask for any signature bonus - is it a norm to ask for any such thing in UAE? Also I have been reading about asking for a minimum of 1.5 times of your existing net of tax salary - is this a reasonable assumption?

Many thanks


----------



## vantage

i would convert your current TOTAL benefits in the UK, so include salary, pension, bonuses etc.
Your new package here needs to exceed that.
no point in excluding a £15K chunk in your sums that creates a hole you need to fill..
I think you should be aiming at 1.5x your gross UK income, rather than net. 
1.5x net is not really much different from your current gross, probably.


----------



## bejay

Please,anybody with good advice,I am working in a company in Sharjah where I am been underpaid.Some of my friend who are I was who I was fortunate to shown my CV adviced me to try oil and gas company in Abu Dhabi since I have experience with refinery and oil and gas tools and equipment company in my home county.This I have been doing for some months now but no company have called me for even interview.I thought probably I have not been following right channel.
Could any one help on how I can go about it.I have degree in Mechanical Engineering with over six year experience in oil and gas as Mechanical Maintenance Engineer.


----------



## AEE12

malikbhai said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. Another thing, shouldnt I take into consideration my pension benefit (around £15k pa) as I will not be getting anything like pension in Dubai. Also should I ask for any signature bonus - is it a norm to ask for any such thing in UAE? Also I have been reading about asking for a minimum of 1.5 times of your existing net of tax salary - is this a reasonable assumption?
> 
> Many thanks


I agree with Vantage. Also, as long as you get a significant jump, you do your own savings here actually. Sign-in bonus, I don't know much about that practice in here even though it is pretty common in the US.


----------



## simsox

Hello,
I currently recieved an offer for a job in Dubai thepay is 13500 D a month plus 40% bonus a year plus airplne ticket and 31 days pay vacation, is that considered a good package for a single person, can i live in a decent area , and pay my bill perhaps save some money ?


----------



## woot79

simsox said:


> Hello,
> I currently recieved an offer for a job in Dubai thepay is 13500 D a month plus 40% bonus a year plus airplne ticket and 31 days pay vacation, is that considered a good package for a single person, can i live in a decent area , and pay my bill perhaps save some money ?


What kind of job is it?


----------



## simsox

Sorry I can't tell you about the job , its the money enough or not.


----------



## woot79

simsox said:


> Sorry I can't tell you about the job , its the money enough or not.


The money being enough depends on what kind of work you will be doing and what lifestyle you are accustomed to living. 

I'm not in Dubai yet but my salary is a bit more than yours. I plan on living with a co-worker in a two bedroom apartment so I can save some money. 

If you google Dubai budget you should get some websites that will give you an idea of what you should be spending....I think you can also search for the same on this forum to get a better idea.


----------



## simsox

Where are you moving from?


----------



## simsox

Normal life style nothing luxurious. I will even avoid having a car if I can use metro to comute. When are you moving? ..I should be there in mid October.


----------



## woot79

simsox said:


> Normal life style nothing luxurious. I will even avoid having a car if I can use metro to comute. When are you moving? ..I should be there in mid October.


I should be there about the same time. Private message me if you want to talk.


----------



## nikkisizer

malikbhai said:


> Hi, I am chartered accountant in the UK currently earning £80k (base) + Bonus 20% + final salary pension.
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai for financial controller position in a large multinational company and they are offering US$140k (p.a.) + bonus + School fee + relocation from UK to Dubai + Medical.
> 
> I am married with two children, one will start school next month.
> 
> Does this seem to be a good package to move?
> 
> Thanks
> Malik


Hi Malik,

The package you have been offered is around the market rate presently here in Dubai so it is a good package and in my view worth the move especially considering that your package includes school fees which are very expensive here.


----------



## Guest

Hi! I've been offered a job in a nursery, start training tuesday and should find out more about the job and stuff then too.. I think its 5500dirhams per month... I know this isn't much.... its a two year contract.. get all eid holidays and xmas hols... they sort my visa and labour card... 

Just wondering what questions should i be asking tomorrow????


----------



## fcjb1970

AEE12 said:


> Ok, with a 70K-80KAED per month, you could buy a brand new Toyota Corolla with one month's salary in here! If you wait for two months, you can buy a 2012 mercedes, easy. There are no taxes here and cars are very lux and affordable. You can count on that you will definetely own a much better car in here!



Or instead of wasting money and something pointless like a car you could put away some really nice coin over 2 years. You don't say if you have kids, which is a hit on schooling fees, but with no kids and that type of salary you could easily send home 40K+ a month and still live very nice.


----------



## Todnee

bejay said:


> Please,anybody with good advice,I am working in a company in Sharjah where I am been underpaid.Some of my friend who are I was who I was fortunate to shown my CV adviced me to try oil and gas company in Abu Dhabi since I have experience with refinery and oil and gas tools and equipment company in my home county.This I have been doing for some months now but no company have called me for even interview.I thought probably I have not been following right channel.
> Could any one help on how I can go about it.I have degree in Mechanical Engineering with over six year experience in oil and gas as Mechanical Maintenance Engineer.


Have you tried the company AMMROC located in Abu Dhabi? They are recruiting heavily for aircraft mechanics and Im certain with your background you could secure yourself a better future. There's a chat forum on this website specifically for AMMROC newbies (getting hired or want to get hired). Good Luck

-Todnee


----------



## SMTM

*Moving to the UAE*

Hi Guys,

I have a few questions. My family and I were in Dubai a few months ago and we really liked it. We are currently living in Europe and are ready for a change of scenery and would therefore like to relocate to Dubai or anywhere in the UAE. 

The questions I have are as follows:

1. What is the best way to get a job in, for example Dubai, if you are not living there? Is it best to go over a head hunter or a company directly? 

2. Who are good head hunter that would be active in the procurement sector for FMCG/Retail companies?

3. How difficult is it to get a job as foreigner? Are there many barriers?

Would be great if you guys could give me some input. 

Regards,

SMTM


----------



## FPasha

Hi all,

I have been offered the position of Head Project Contracting in a multinational oil and gas company. The package they have offered me is as follows:-

Basic salary - AED 40,000/- per month
Housing allowance - AED 200,000/- per year.
Additional allowance (Project specific) - AED 25,000/- per month.
One annual return ticket to my base country.
Private medical insurance for myself and family.
75% contribution to children school fees.
Joining bonus (Once off) - AED 144,000.
Relocation allowance - 10% of annual basic salary.
Entitlement of one 40 ft container for shifting of household items to UAE.

I have approx 20 years experience of working in multinationals of which 15 years is in the oil and gas industry. Would you consider this to be a good package for a person with my experience and commensurate with the job level that I am being offered.


----------



## Kzam

Hi New to this but is what iv been offered. 
Real estate agent
Sales & leasing

50% commission 
3 months accommodation 
Laptop 
Healthcare
5000 aed if required a month for 3months. Payable back when I earn enough. 

I have the skill for this job and know I will be dedicated to job. 

Does this sound right for a senior negotiator.


----------



## rsinner

Kzam said:


> Hi New to this but is what iv been offered.
> Real estate agent
> Sales & leasing
> 
> 50% commission
> 3 months accommodation
> Laptop
> Healthcare
> 5000 aed if required a month for 3months. Payable back when I earn enough.
> 
> I have the skill for this job and know I will be dedicated to job.
> 
> Does this sound right for a senior negotiator.


Wow, commission only? Living costs are high here, so be aware of that. Also, in case you decide to rent an apartment, you are essentially committed to a one year lease.
do you have a commission only job where you work now?


----------



## Kzam

rsinner said:


> Wow, commission only? Living costs are high here, so be aware of that. Also, in case you decide to rent an apartment, you are essentially committed to a one year lease.
> do you have a commission only job where you work now?


 

No I have a basic but with commission I nearly
treble my wage with commission in the uk.

it all depends on my sales i will be doing. So need to do abit of research on the company and how many properties they have on there books. It will be hard work but it's something I feel I can do as long as its with the right estate agent.


----------



## rsinner

FPasha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been offered the position of Head Project Contracting in a multinational oil and gas company. The package they have offered me is as follows:-
> 
> Basic salary - AED 40,000/- per month
> Housing allowance - AED 200,000/- per year.
> Additional allowance (Project specific) - AED 25,000/- per month.
> One annual return ticket to my base country.
> Private medical insurance for myself and family.
> 75% contribution to children school fees.
> Joining bonus (Once off) - AED 144,000.
> Relocation allowance - 10% of annual basic salary.
> Entitlement of one 40 ft container for shifting of household items to UAE.
> 
> I have approx 20 years experience of working in multinationals of which 15 years is in the oil and gas industry. Would you consider this to be a good package for a person with my experience and commensurate with the job level that I am being offered.


Is it higher than wherever you are working now (is that Pakistan?) ? 

This package equates to 267K USD p.a. + school fees + flights + insurance + one off of 52K USD. 
While it is good, I hope you have a bonus as well. A lot of people in your experience range earn similar amounts as basic salary across industries.
Also, check this out REVEALED: UAE's top ten best paid jobs - Photos 1 - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## XDoodlebugger

FPasha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been offered the position of Head Project Contracting in a multinational oil and gas company. The package they have offered me is as follows:-
> 
> Basic salary - AED 40,000/- per month
> Housing allowance - AED 200,000/- per year.
> Additional allowance (Project specific) - AED 25,000/- per month.
> One annual return ticket to my base country.
> Private medical insurance for myself and family.
> 75% contribution to children school fees.
> Joining bonus (Once off) - AED 144,000.
> Relocation allowance - 10% of annual basic salary.
> Entitlement of one 40 ft container for shifting of household items to UAE.
> 
> I have approx 20 years experience of working in multinationals of which 15 years is in the oil and gas industry. Would you consider this to be a good package for a person with my experience and commensurate with the job level that I am being offered.


Yes, if you are making less than that now.


----------



## Kzam

rsinner said:


> Wow, commission only? Living costs are high here, so be aware of that. Also, in case you decide to rent an apartment, you are essentially committed to a one year lease.
> do you have a commission only job where you work now?


Is there anyone I can speak to on this forum who works in real estate...?


----------



## FPasha

rsinner said:


> Is it higher than wherever you are working now (is that Pakistan?) ?
> 
> This package equates to 267K USD p.a. + school fees + flights + insurance + one off of 52K USD.
> While it is good, I hope you have a bonus as well. A lot of people in your experience range earn similar amounts as basic salary across industries.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply and specially for the link. Yes I am currently working in Pakistan in a multinational oil and gas company at a managerial position. While the salary being offered to me by the company is much higher than the current net of tax salary I am getting in Pakistan (approx. 3-4 times), my salary in Pakistan is also quite high compared to the average salary in the country. I just wanted to be sure that I am not being shortchanged just because of belonging to a third world country rather than a Western country. However, the link that you have sent me gives me the impression that the company has been quite fair in their offer.
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## FPasha

Thanks a lot for your reply and specially for the link. Yes I am currently working in Pakistan in a multinational oil and gas company at a managerial position. While the salary being offered to me by the company is much higher than the current net of tax salary I am getting in Pakistan (approx. 3-4 times), my salary in Pakistan is also quite high compared to the average salary in the country. I just wanted to be sure that I am not being shortchanged just because of belonging to a third world country rather than a Western country. However, the link that you have sent me gives me the impression that the company has been quite fair in their offer.

Thanks again!


----------



## simsox

*moving to dubai*



woot79 said:


> The money being enough depends on what kind of work you will be doing and what lifestyle you are accustomed to living.
> 
> I'm not in Dubai yet but my salary is a bit more than yours. I plan on living with a co-worker in a two bedroom apartment so I can save some money.
> 
> If you google Dubai budget you should get some websites that will give you an idea of what you should be spending....I think you can also search for the same on this forum to get a better idea.


am trying to private message you so we can talk better , am not into exposing all my info to the general public, private message me so we can talk, thaqnk


----------



## boredindubai

i have really average salary.....mad ppl here


----------



## LondonLady

Hi Guys, this is my first post... I've found some excellent information on here so thank you!

I'm currently interviewing for a position in the DIFC and have been told the working week is Mon-Fri and not Sun-Thurs as is usual over there. Is this normal? Do many companies work the western week? Is this usual for a Financial Institution?

Thanks!


----------



## AEE12

LondonLady said:


> Hi Guys, this is my first post... I've found some excellent information on here so thank you!
> 
> I'm currently interviewing for a position in the DIFC and have been told the working week is Mon-Fri and not Sun-Thurs as is usual over there. Is this normal? Do many companies work the western week? Is this usual for a Financial Institution?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello there, my company and whatever company I know work from Sun-Thurs. here. As far as I know, banks are like that too, but there might be an exception for trade desks. Maybe someone will answer about that. Fri and Sat are the weekend days in UAE as most of institutions are closed during these days...


----------



## taralass

*Web Design Packages*

We are very much wanting to relocate to Dubai, we have x2 children 5yrs & 12yrs.

My partner has been in the web development industry for 18 yrs now.
Could any one please tell us if you get expat packages with Web employment?

When searching the internet they seem to offer this to teachers and service employees only.

I am Early Years qualified so hoping would go straight into a job however we have heard my partner needs to find the main job with package.

Any help/advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## vantage

LondonLady said:


> Hi Guys, this is my first post... I've found some excellent information on here so thank you!
> 
> I'm currently interviewing for a position in the DIFC and have been told the working week is Mon-Fri and not Sun-Thurs as is usual over there. Is this normal? Do many companies work the western week? Is this usual for a Financial Institution?
> 
> Thanks!


Companies that are local offices of International Companies often have hours that relate to their parent Company if there is a business need. (i.e. Stock Market timings etc)
Retail clearly has no 'weekend' either!
The vast majority work Sunday to Thursday, though.


----------



## rsinner

LondonLady said:


> Hi Guys, this is my first post... I've found some excellent information on here so thank you!
> 
> I'm currently interviewing for a position in the DIFC and have been told the working week is Mon-Fri and not Sun-Thurs as is usual over there. Is this normal? Do many companies work the western week? Is this usual for a Financial Institution?
> 
> Thanks!


A few positions which require interaction with the wold outside of the Middle East do have Mon-Fri work weeks. It is definitely not what most people do, but it is not unheard of. 
Have you tried asking your future colleagues/managers what it is that they do? If you role is in trading (esp. commodities and currencies; can't imagine why else they would put you in Dubai) it makes some sense; most banks have employees in Dubai to cover the Middle East, and so they end up having the Middle East weekend


----------



## tizchris

Any advice please?




tizchris said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently been offered a position in Dubai as a Project Manager. I am in the process of leaving the Armed Forces and earn in the region of £65k pa. Looking at this package I suppose if you add it all up it would be similar to my after tax wage, however I am concerned about the additional costs of living over there and despite my eagerness to go, I do not want to sell myself short. Also how much room is there generally for negotiation? Also what is a standard package for children? I am married with two school age kids.
> 
> Accompanied Status Package (Currency conversion 1 US $ = UAE Dhs.3.67 )
> Grade
> G
> Position
> Project Manager
> Probation Period
> 6 months
> Salary
> Dhs. 12,000 p.m.
> House Rent Allowance
> Dhs 9,170 p.m
> Trans. Allowance
> Dhs. 750 p.m.
> Total
> Dhs. 21,920 p.m
> Leave
> 24 working days (cannot be taken before completion of 10 months)
> Ticket
> 1 ticket for self, spouse & max. 2 children (Economy)
> Medical
> Company Doctor’s Referral for self, spouse & max. 2 children
> Insurance
> Life & Accident coverage for employee
> Gratuity
> As per U.A.E. Labour Law
> 
> And advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


----------



## LondonLady

rsinner said:


> A few positions which require interaction with the wold outside of the Middle East do have Mon-Fri work weeks. It is definitely not what most people do, but it is not unheard of.
> Have you tried asking your future colleagues/managers what it is that they do? If you role is in trading (esp. commodities and currencies; can't imagine why else they would put you in Dubai) it makes some sense; most banks have employees in Dubai to cover the Middle East, and so they end up having the Middle East weekend


Thanks for getting back to me. I understand the reasons for the job working Mon-Fri, given that is when international markets are open, my concern was more to do with not being off at the same time as other people (my husband has yet to find something and we would obviously want to have the same weekend) so was just trying to gauge if this was a common situation especially in the financial services sector out there. hmmmm


----------



## m1key

tizchris said:


> Any advice please?


Without a decent school allowance for the kids I'd say no. That apart it is doable, but very tight. Many will tell you it isn't enough and it really depends on lifestyle ambitions/if your wife will also work. Take a look through some of the threads here to get a view on cost of living...


----------



## rsinner

tizchris said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently been offered a position in Dubai as a Project Manager. I am in the process of leaving the Armed Forces and earn in the region of £65k pa. Looking at this package I suppose if you add it all up it would be similar to my after tax wage, however I am concerned about the additional costs of living over there and despite my eagerness to go, I do not want to sell myself short. Also how much room is there generally for negotiation? Also what is a standard package for children? I am married with two school age kids.
> 
> Accompanied Status Package (Currency conversion 1 US $ = UAE Dhs.3.67 )
> Grade
> G
> Position
> Project Manager
> Probation Period
> 6 months
> Salary
> Dhs. 12,000 p.m.
> House Rent Allowance
> Dhs 9,170 p.m
> Trans. Allowance
> Dhs. 750 p.m.
> Total
> Dhs. 21,920 p.m
> Leave
> 24 working days (cannot be taken before completion of 10 months)
> Ticket
> 1 ticket for self, spouse & max. 2 children (Economy)
> Medical
> Company Doctor’s Referral for self, spouse & max. 2 children
> Insurance
> Life & Accident coverage for employee
> Gratuity
> As per U.A.E. Labour Law
> 
> And advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


You are right - the after tax salary is the same as UK. 

BUT, you will need to factor for your children's education which might be in the region of 3-4K AED p.m. per child. In addition, for a decent 2 bed, depending on location, you could be shelling out a min. of 7K AED p.m.

Honestly, this seems too low, and you will definitely struggle. It might have been okay for a couple, but not a family.

There is definitely room for negotiation always, and do further research what the "market" salary would be for your experience/job profile. Talk to recruiters or people in the region or friends of friends. 

Definitely get the children's education included. try to get a much higher transport allowance. 
Even then, if you try to live it up like what a lot of Western expats do, you will struggle.


----------



## Sunayana

Guys ,

please assist for the cost of living in dubai.as well as what is the fair package should be good for dubai palce


----------



## Sunayana

*thx*



m1key said:


> Without a decent school allowance for the kids I'd say no. That apart it is doable, but very tight. Many will tell you it isn't enough and it really depends on lifestyle ambitions/if your wife will also work. Take a look through some of the threads here to get a view on cost of living...


that means 14000AED is enough as a basic?


----------



## EddieE

Hello.
Just received an offer for a roll in Dubai as a QS, I'm no spring chicken but haven't worked outside the UK ever. I once went to Dubai on a stop over and thought it looked interesting. Anyways my questions are as follows:-
They want to pay me 17k each month, there is just me going - divorced, kids gone.
Then there's an accommodation allowance for 8k too and they'll even pay me 1k for transport, does that mean I have to use the Metro? How does it work?

I'm confused, I'm not quite 50 but will be soon and am totally confused, I don't know anyone in Dubai, basically I'm leaving a lot of bad times behind. Will I just be unhappy and hot or can I make a new life?

Can I do it? Is Dubai all young trendy things that are young enough to be my eldest daughter? Is it really as plastic as people say?

They want me to start on 31st September, is that practical? 

Confused here.

Thanks for any help.

Eddie.


----------



## MartinP

EddieE said:


> Hello.
> Just received an offer for a roll in Dubai as a QS, I'm no spring chicken but haven't worked outside the UK ever. I once went to Dubai on a stop over and thought it looked interesting. Anyways my questions are as follows:-
> They want to pay me 17k each month, there is just me going - divorced, kids gone.
> Then there's an accommodation allowance for 8k too and they'll even pay me 1k for transport, does that mean I have to use the Metro? How does it work?
> 
> I'm confused, I'm not quite 50 but will be soon and am totally confused, I don't know anyone in Dubai, basically I'm leaving a lot of bad times behind. Will I just be unhappy and hot or can I make a new life?
> 
> Can I do it? Is Dubai all young trendy things that are young enough to be my eldest daughter? Is it really as plastic as people say?
> 
> They want me to start on 31st September, is that practical?
> 
> Confused here.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Eddie.


QS I am guessing is Quantity Surveyor, but you need to look at your UK salary and compare it to that offered in Dubai. I think it is around 5.8 - 6 AED to the £££, so your package equates too £2833 (17k divided by 6) + your other allowances etc etc.

How much you earning in UK compared to what you may earn in Dubai?


----------



## EddieE

MartinP said:


> QS I am guessing is Quantity Surveyor, but you need to look at your UK salary and compare it to that offered in Dubai. I think it is around 5.8 - 6 AED to the £££, so your package equates too £2833 (17k divided by 6) + your other allowances etc etc.
> 
> How much you earning in UK compared to what you may earn in Dubai?


Thanks for the reply, QS is indeed Quantity Surveyor, I get mid forties here, just under 4k/month before tax so the thought of that moving to about 5k and not paying tax is a nice idea. I understand my costs will increase, I'm not that naive though.

As I said previously, what worries me is that Dubai is all "Bright young things", and I wont fit in so to speak.


----------



## MartinP

EddieE said:


> Thanks for the reply, QS is indeed Quantity Surveyor, I get mid forties here, just under 4k/month before tax so the thought of that moving to about 5k and not paying tax is a nice idea. I understand my costs will increase, I'm not that naive though.
> 
> As I said previously, what worries me is that Dubai is all "Bright young things", and I wont fit in so to speak.


I'm early 40's wouldn't let that bother you at all and am out here job hunting so not earning - if like me you've got nothing to loose, come out give it 3-6-9 months whatever you can afford and give it go - you don't come you'll never know!!! I'm enjoying it ;-)


----------



## XDoodlebugger

EddieE said:


> Thanks for the reply, QS is indeed Quantity Surveyor, I get mid forties here, just under 4k/month before tax so the thought of that moving to about 5k and not paying tax is a nice idea. I understand my costs will increase, I'm not that naive though.
> 
> As I said previously, what worries me is that Dubai is all "Bright young things", and I wont fit in so to speak.


I'm 53 and enjoy the bright young things! Yes, you might not be rubbing elbows with the youngsters at the beach bar but my age hasn't stopped me from having a better social life here than home! (but I am a bad boy at times, couldn't do some of the things at home I do here  )


----------



## rjvshrivastav

*kindly advice*

hi please giveme ur views on this

m getting an offer in dubai for 20k aed/month + Car + an accommodation worth 2million which will be transferred on my name after 7yrs + Medical insurance.

what are your thoughts?.. kindly advice.

thanks


----------



## vantage

rjvshrivastav said:


> hi please giveme ur views on this
> 
> m getting an offer in dubai for 20k aed/month + Car + an accommodation worth 2million which will be transferred on my name after 7yrs + Medical insurance.
> 
> what are your thoughts?.. kindly advice.
> 
> thanks


i'd ask for a little more.
It is normal to be given a property nearer the 5,000,000 mark


----------



## rjvshrivastav

thanks for the reply..
ok..

is there a way to calculate the accommodation allowance considering the property will be mine after 7yrs?.., this is to calculate the salary components if i'm given only the accommodation allowance..


----------



## EddieE

XDoodlebugger said:


> I'm 53 and enjoy the bright young things! Yes, you might not be rubbing elbows with the youngsters at the beach bar but my age hasn't stopped me from having a better social life here than home! (but I am a bad boy at times, *couldn't do some of the things at home I do here*  )


Sounds worrying! Is my package enough to have fun on, as i said, just me, so only need a one bedroom.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

EddieE said:


> Sounds worrying! Is my package enough to have fun on, as i said, just me, so only need a one bedroom.


This depends on your back home commitments in my opinion.

17k each month I budget 15k for me to spend here and am having fun, not sure what I really spend it on but I don't really handle low budget life styles!
accommodation allowance for 8k A single bedroom for 96k will get you a nice place in the Marina, look at the Pinnacle on dubizle right now
1k for transport A bit low, about half or less of what a rental car will set you back but depending on location might be enough for taxi's


----------



## lily03

Hi! 

Not sure should I post it here, but hope someone might help 

I already have a job in Dubai, Im just in the process of changing jobs, but have one concern. So my 2nd interview was 2 weeks ago, and last week they asked me for my pay slip and said they will send the offer by last Monday – once they have all the signatures, but so far I didn’t receive anything. Im not sure is that standard or no because when I was joining the current company they sent me the offer the same day when they promised. I’m not comfortable with calling them and following up.

Any suggestions?


----------



## rsinner

lily03 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Not sure should I post it here, but hope someone might help
> 
> I already have a job in Dubai, Im just in the process of changing jobs, but have one concern. So my 2nd interview was 2 weeks ago, and last week they asked me for my pay slip and said they will send the offer by last Monday – once they have all the signatures, but so far I didn’t receive anything. Im not sure is that standard or no because when I was joining the current company they sent me the offer the same day when they promised. I’m not comfortable with calling them and following up.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Your last company was probably more of an exception than a rule. the HR person or the person signing off on the offer letter might be too "busy". just follow up.

I am also changing jobs while in Dubai, and got the offer letter about a week after it was promised because of some last minute business travel by the people involved


----------



## lily03

Thank you for a quick reply

Hm, it has passed more than a week, so I was starting to think they have changed their mind


----------



## Tripsec

I'm from South Africa and looking for assistance to immigrate to australia, can anyone please reply

33 years old Today as it's my B-Day
Electrical Trade
Emergency medical Technician - Basic

Any I realy don't know who to speak to, there is a lot of scam companies out there and I don't want to be caught unprepared. Does anyone know if the 457 VISA is still applicable as electrical trade is on the skill shortage list.

Please reply someone.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Tripsec said:


> I'm from South Africa and looking for assistance to immigrate to australia, can anyone please reply
> 
> 33 years old Today as it's my B-Day
> Electrical Trade
> Emergency medical Technician - Basic
> 
> Any I realy don't know who to speak to, there is a lot of scam companies out there and I don't want to be caught unprepared. Does anyone know if the 457 VISA is still applicable as electrical trade is on the skill shortage list.
> 
> Please reply someone.


You do know you are in the Dubai forum?


----------



## Tripsec

Yes sorry, I saw that only afterwards.


----------



## engrfeez

Hi All,

I got an offer with AED23,000 all in packages including basic+ accommodation + transportation and this contract for 1 year.

Already accept this offer as single status however will bring wife (full time housewife) and daughter (1 year old and not considering any school yet).

Appreciated your advise from the senior in this forum.


----------



## Merapi

engrfeez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an offer with AED23,000 all in packages including basic+ accommodation + transportation and this contract for 1 year.
> 
> Already accept this offer as single status however will bring wife (full time housewife) and daughter (1 year old and not considering any school yet).
> 
> Appreciated your advise from the senior in this forum.



If you are in your 20's that is fine as a stepping stone to get a better job and package. Having overseas work experience would also be of advantage for getting better job back home I guess. You will also have to consider payment for house rent as well considering the offer is only for one year, landlord will not normally accept monthly payment for rent.


----------



## steprit

*Employment offer*

Hi all,

I have been offered a position with ADCO and was wondering if anyone could offer any advise on whether the offer was any good?

The main points of the offer are listed below:
Salary - 21,200 AED monthly
Accomodation entitlement - 130,000 AED yearly
Education allowance - 35,000 AED
Furniture allowance 28,000 AED one off payment

I am a little unsure of the cost of living. I am married with a 14 month old daughter, is this offer enough for us to live comfortable on and be able to put some savings aside?

Also if anyone could advise if ADCO are a good company to work for?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Black Jack

There is a thread here which discusses job offers:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html


----------



## alabatusa

Well we wont be able to tell you if they are over paying your or underpaying you for your role. As we don't know what the position of the role is. Somebody who has worked for ADCO would be able to tell you if its a good company or not.

The most costly thing about living here is rent. 130k will easily be able to get you a really nice 2br apartment. 28000 AED for furniture is a decent amount and should be able to furnish your whole house from ikea. Maybe not from luxurious furniture vendors. General cost of living would be on par or cheaper than the UK. You should be able to save a bit.

But theres no reason you couldn't ask for a little more.


----------



## steprit

*employment offer*

Hi all,

I have been offered a position with ADCO and was wondering if anyone could offer any advise on whether the offer was any good?

The main points of the offer are listed below:
Salary - 21,200 AED monthly
Accomodation entitlement - 130,000 AED yearly
Education allowance - 35,000 AED
Furniture allowance 28,000 AED one off payment

I am a little unsure of the cost of living. I am married with a 14 month old daughter, is this offer enough for us to live comfortable on and be able to put some savings aside?

Also if anyone could advise if ADCO are a good company to work for?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Merapi

steprit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been offered a position with ADCO and was wondering if anyone could offer any advise on whether the offer was any good?
> 
> The main points of the offer are listed below:
> Salary - 21,200 AED monthly
> Accomodation entitlement - 130,000 AED yearly
> Education allowance - 35,000 AED
> Furniture allowance 28,000 AED one off payment
> 
> I am a little unsure of the cost of living. I am married with a 14 month old daughter, is this offer enough for us to live comfortable on and be able to put some savings aside?
> 
> Also if anyone could advise if ADCO are a good company to work for?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.


AED 130k would be adequate for a decent 2BR apartment rent. I do not think you will get the AED 35k education allowance as your DD is only 14 mo. AED 21,200 a month is good for a family of a 14 mo kid I guess especially if it does not include general/supplementary allowances and yes there will be a room to make some savings even though not much. Looking at the furniture grant looks like the offer is for junior staff.


----------



## steprit

Merapi said:


> AED 130k would be adequate for a decent 2BR apartment rent. I do not think you will get the AED 35k education allowance as your DD is only 14 mo. AED 21,200 a month is good for a family of a 14 mo kid I guess especially if it does not include general/supplementary allowances and yes there will be a room to make some savings even though not much. Looking at the furniture grant looks like the offer is for junior staff.


Thanks for the reply. Is this for a 2bed appartment in city centre? would we be able to afford something a little bigger if we looked a bit further afield? The 21,200 is inclusive of general/suplimentry allowances. I am a firefighter in the uk and earn around about £30k yearly is there much difference in the wage when you take cost of living and exchange rates ect into account?


----------



## Traveller_UK

Hi 

Is this offer good enough for a single consultant with 5.5 years experience?

Base salary AED 350,000 per annum
Bonus 15%
Rent allowance AED 44,000 per annum

Kind regards

Traveller_UK


----------



## Merapi

steprit said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is this for a 2bed appartment in city centre? would we be able to afford something a little bigger if we looked a bit further afield? The 21,200 is inclusive of general/suplimentry allowances. I am a firefighter in the uk and earn around about £30k yearly is there much difference in the wage when you take cost of living and exchange rates ect into account?


Yes that is for a 2BR apt in city center. I would suggest that you check Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com to get a feel on rent rates in AD, it is a reliable website. With AED 21,200 you would be able to save some GBP 1,000 a month easily, not sure if it is a good saving rate for you. I assume that with GPB 30k per annum income you would pay some 20% tax. With ADNOC group you would also be entitled for an interest free car loan up to 48 months and good end of service benefit. With ADNOC group you cannot encash your housing allowance so you have to use it up.


----------



## Merapi

Traveller_UK said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this offer good enough for a single consultant with 5.5 years experience?
> 
> Base salary AED 350,000 per annum
> Bonus 15%
> Rent allowance AED 44,000 per annum
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Traveller_UK


That's a very good offer I would say for singles in their twenties. You would just need to top up for rent expense from your base pay to live in a good area but it would not much.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Traveller_UK said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this offer good enough for a single consultant with 5.5 years experience?
> 
> Base salary AED 350,000 per annum
> Bonus 15%
> Rent allowance AED 44,000 per annum
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Traveller_UK


Consultant in what? Hard to tell you if it seems like a good deal without any info on the type of position. Note, throw the bonus out the window as included moneys. Tends to be carrots. 

How does this stack up against your current pay? If it is similar, then no, you are not going to be able to maintain the same lifestyle. If it is a 30 to 40% bump, then you will not have much of a change in lifestyle then back home. All this is thrown out hte window if you live in London, which from watching the forum, seems is quite expensive place to live already and will not be a huge difference except that there is less 'cheap' stuff to do here then back home so entertainment expenses may go up.


----------



## AKQJ10Please

*Sharjah English Teacher Private School*

Hello all, first-time poster, long-time lurker. Roughly five years of teaching experience around the world. Recently got offered an English teaching position in a school in Sharjah. Salary is 8000 monthly, a small pay cut from my last position, which had a much higher cost-of-living. Accommodation and transportation are not covered, but since I live with a relative and could ride with them to work, it's not important. Flight home and medical insurance included. Already said I'd accept 8000, but it seems low. Thoughts from the experts?


----------



## Merapi

JohnJ. said:


> Quite low, River, quite low for a 44 year chemical engineer. Actually (I'm sorry) too low.
> According to the so called "salary calculator" the basic salary of a 44 year old (don't know your experience) would be approx. UAD44.000.
> 
> In my opinion it should be at least:
> Salary: UAD35.000
> Housing (in your situation): UAD180.000 (at least!, absolute bottom), but I would expect UAD200.000.
> School allowance: I could live with an annual allowance of UAD35.000/kid with above mentioned aspects. (so annual school allowance = UAD70.000)
> 
> If you calculate realistic and decent housing for 4 member family+utilities (keep in mind that the notorious chiller costs can be very high) including 5% housing tax+school+living (food, clothes etc)+car is quite much.
> 
> If I were in your position I wouldn't accept it. The balance income vs costs would be negative, at least, according to "our" Western standards (and it's basic, nothing special).
> 
> I suggest to make a simple calculation of all estimated costs and a matrix of incomes (e.g. 20k, 25k, 30k, 35k, etc). Compare the different incomes with the costs and you'll see what the result is.


I would agree with John's calcs. I myself am a process engineer with 15 years experience and earn some AED 56k excluding medical insurance, annual return ticket and 2.4 months annual bonus. Type of industry could make the difference, I am in oil & gas.


----------



## Jynxgirl

AKQJ10Please said:


> Hello all, first-time poster, long-time lurker. Roughly five years of teaching experience around the world. Recently got offered an English teaching position in a school in Sharjah. Salary is 8000 monthly, a small pay cut from my last position, which had a much higher cost-of-living. Accommodation and transportation are not covered, but since I live with a relative and could ride with them to work, it's not important. Flight home and medical insurance included. Already said I'd accept 8000, but it seems low. Thoughts from the experts?


No way would I take that. If you were fresh out of school, no experience, and just wanted the experience and had NO other offers, then maybe. But WHY move to the middle east and not have money? 

Apply some more. Maybe you will catch a school where teachers are not coming back after the christmas break.


----------



## israa8

*Please Advice me*

Hey guys,

I am a SAP Consultant in Egypt and I just got a job offer in a big Oil company in Dubai and the job also involves occasional visits to Iraq. I would probably be spending week days in Iraq and weekends in dubai.

They offered me $150 a day in dubai and $250 in iraq.

Keeping in mind that the job is in Basra, Iraq which is not very stable. Is $250 per day really is the ongoing rate?

Is that a decent rate and a decent offer? Personally I think $150 per day is not enough in Dubai, considering I am in the ERP field.

Any advice?


----------



## brandon_stifler

Hi Guys,

Newbie here.
I got a temporary 9 month job. They offer basic salary only and no other benefits.
Is Health and Life Insurance benefit coverage for permanent employees only.


----------



## Traveller_UK

Merapi said:


> That's a very good offer I would say for singles in their twenties. You would just need to top up for rent expense from your base pay to live in a good area but it would not much.


I guess the reason why rental allowance is low is because I will be travelling most of the time as a consultant staying in hotel at client site, in that case I can save money by not rent in a very good area. Is that any other allowance I should ask for? such as furniture or transport allowance?


----------



## Traveller_UK

Jynxgirl said:


> Consultant in what? Hard to tell you if it seems like a good deal without any info on the type of position. Note, throw the bonus out the window as included moneys. Tends to be carrots.
> 
> How does this stack up against your current pay? If it is similar, then no, you are not going to be able to maintain the same lifestyle. If it is a 30 to 40% bump, then you will not have much of a change in lifestyle then back home. All this is thrown out hte window if you live in London, which from watching the forum, seems is quite expensive place to live already and will not be a huge difference except that there is less 'cheap' stuff to do here then back home so entertainment expenses may go up.


I am in big4 accounting firm in London considering a job with a boutique management consulting firm in Dubai. The base salary excluding bonus is 20% more than my current one. Looks like living is more expensive than London? What other allowance I can possibly ask for? transport? food?


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Hi,
I am currently looking after MENA region for a Canadian manufacturer based in Canada. I am currently based in Canada and travel to the MENA four five times a year. My employer plan to open an office in UAE hence they have offered me a package to move to Dubai. 
I was wondering if Canadian expats in Dubai can help me on the question of tax. Will I be paying tax in Canada based upon my income in Dubai?
My employer says that I don’t have to but online research states something else. I want to make sure about the taxation as this could get me in trouble when I return to Canada.
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## fcjb1970

Traveller_UK said:


> I guess the reason why rental allowance is low is because I will be travelling most of the time as a consultant staying in hotel at client site, in that case I can save money by not rent in a very good area. Is that any other allowance I should ask for? such as furniture or transport allowance?


My belief is that you should not be cutting down on your expectations and lifestyle (in terms of area you will live) because you travel a lot. If you travel you get extra benefits because it is a 'hassle' and you are away from home. A company should not take advantage of you being single (i.e, they should not give you less than someone because of it). Plus when you are not traveling where will you work? Do they have an office or are you working from home? If working from home, you want a nice place (not a shoe box) and need to have access to good internet

Personally, I would push for 60K+ for housing, that is the lower end of what it will cost to live in a desirable area for a Britt. If the salary is 20% more than you earn than that seems good.

I would also want to understand how they work travel expenses. Do they give per-diem or is it all expense based. If they give per-diem what are the rate basis. Types of hotels. Will you book hotels and flights (its all about the points). Corporate credit card? How often do they run expenses (weekly, bi-monthly).


----------



## allenf

*Job Offer*

I am Canadian, and a recent graduate with 2 years experience as real estate analyst in commercial real estate field. I am currently waiting on offer from Global commercial real estate company based in Dubai. I was wondering what should I look for in the compensation package?, for example do most companies cover living expense?, and what type of monthly salary would be viable for this position based on the experience I have? Workplace would be near DIFC area, what neighborhoods would best suite young professionals. I don't want to commute too far from work. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## allenf

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Hi,
> I am currently looking after MENA region for a Canadian manufacturer based in Canada. I am currently based in Canada and travel to the MENA four five times a year. My employer plan to open an office in UAE hence they have offered me a package to move to Dubai.
> I was wondering if Canadian expats in Dubai can help me on the question of tax. Will I be paying tax in Canada based upon my income in Dubai?
> My employer says that I don’t have to but online research states something else. I want to make sure about the taxation as this could get me in trouble when I return to Canada.
> Thank you so much in advance!


ou will have to pay taxes on your income in the UAE if you have any significant ties with Canada while you are earning here. Significant ties include:

- property in canada that is available to you to live in (if it is rented out for the year to another tenant (not family), then it is not considered a tie)
- property in your name that your family / dependants are using in canada
- health card
- drivers license
- bank accounts
- investments
- business
- car insurance and other types of insurance

Usually it is a comabination of these ties that deems you to be a resident of canada (even if you are living abroad) and thus be liable for taxes. If you sever all your ties with Canada before leaving, you will then be considered a non-resident of canada and not be liable for taxes on income earned in the UAE.


----------



## Dsbsnag

*Abu dabi*

Hi


· Your salary has been assessed at AED 18,715 per month (tax-free)

The details of benefits you receive in this position are as follows:

Unfurnished accommodation (Hotel accommodation and a meal allowance for a period up to six nights will be provided upon your arrival in the UAE)
· Relocation allowance of AED 30,000
Annual travel tickets (or cash in lieu) to and from (Country of Origin)
48 working days of annual leave
Free Health coverage
Children’s education
· Repatriation allowance


Plus 80,000 education allowance for kiddos.


----------



## fcjb1970

Dsbsnag said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> · Your salary has been assessed at AED 18,715 per month (tax-free)
> 
> The details of benefits you receive in this position are as follows:
> 
> Unfurnished accommodation (Hotel accommodation and a meal allowance for a period up to six nights will be provided upon your arrival in the UAE)
> · Relocation allowance of AED 30,000
> Annual travel tickets (or cash in lieu) to and from (Country of Origin)
> 48 working days of annual leave
> Free Health coverage
> Children’s education
> · Repatriation allowance
> 
> 
> Plus 80,000 education allowance for kiddos.


Cannot say if the amount is reasonable not knowing your field and experience but I would push them to be more specific abut things

*Unfurnished accommodation*. Is there a budget for how much you can spend? If they are giving the actual housing then they would not need to give you a hotel so I assume they want you to find your own place. Six days is not very long to find an apartment.

*Travel Ticket.* What class? Certainly worth asking for business, cash in lieu of a business class to the states is two coach Europe trips plus some spending left over. If you have a family confirm this is for the whole gang (that is standard)

*Health*. Also just confirm it is the whole family.

*Repatriation Allowance.* Be nice to have a little detail on that one also. That could mean a ticket home (which they are required by law to give, so it is not a benefit)


----------



## Tien.Do

Hi everyone,

I'm a newbie in the forum and would much appreciated if anyone can advise, urgent pls to help me make the final decision.

I have been recently offered a job in Abu Dhabi:

- Info: I'll bring my wife and my 5 months daughter along.
- Monthly salary 15k usd
- Health insurance for family

With above-mentioned offer, could my family have a comfortable life in Abu Dhabi, and also I look forward to saving ~7k usd per month.

Pls help me in details: Accommodation, car rental, ...food & commodities,.......!

Thanks a lot in advance !


----------



## Tien.Do

*Urgent help pls !*

Hi everyone,

I'm a newbie in the forum and would much appreciated if anyone can advise, urgent pls to help me make the final decision.

I have been recently offered a job in Abu Dhabi:

- Info: I'll bring my wife and my 5 months daughter along.
- Monthly salary 15k usd
- Health insurance for family

With above-mentioned offer, could my family have a comfortable life in Abu Dhabi, and also I look forward to saving ~7k usd per month.

Pls help me in details: Accommodation, car rental, ...food & commodities,.......!

Thanks a lot in advance !


----------



## Dsbsnag

fcjb1970 said:


> Cannot say if the amount is reasonable not knowing your field and experience but I would push them to be more specific abut things
> 
> *Unfurnished accommodation*. Is there a budget for how much you can spend? If they are giving the actual housing then they would not need to give you a hotel so I assume they want you to find your own place. Six days is not very long to find an apartment.
> 
> *Travel Ticket.* What class? Certainly worth asking for business, cash in lieu of a business class to the states is two coach Europe trips plus some spending left over. If you have a family confirm this is for the whole gang (that is standard)
> 
> *Health*. Also just confirm it is the whole family.
> 
> *Repatriation Allowance.* Be nice to have a little detail on that one also. That could mean a ticket home (which they are required by law to give, so it is not a benefit)


They are giving the housing. The hotel is to give me time to furnish it since it will be unfurnished. Tickets are coach and all benefits do apply to the family plus up to three children. I have 4. But the plan is for them to join me in one year. My accommodations will be in the city. Not in a compound.


----------



## fcjb1970

Dsbsnag said:


> They are giving the housing. The hotel is to give me time to furnish it since it will be unfurnished. Tickets are coach and all benefits do apply to the family plus up to three children. I have 4. But the plan is for them to join me in one year. My accommodations will be in the city. Not in a compound.


Assuming they let you use the relocation allowance to buy furniture 30K should allow you to furnish a place no problem.

Also what about bills? Who covers

Then it really comes down to what you earn. You should not consider take home pay but be comparing salary to salary, so if you make 50K at home its not a bad offer. If you make 60 than I would not consider it worthwhile.

With car I think 8K is probably the low end of what just you can get by on. That means no clubing or hitting brunches.


----------



## Dsbsnag

fcjb1970 said:


> Assuming they let you use the relocation allowance to buy furniture 30K should allow you to furnish a place no problem.
> 
> Also what about bills? Who covers
> 
> Then it really comes down to what you earn. You should not consider take home pay but be comparing salary to salary, so if you make 50K at home its not a bad offer. If you make 60 than I would not consider it worthwhile.
> 
> With car I think 8K is probably the low end of what just you can get by on. That means no clubing or hitting brunches.


I would be responsible for utilities. And, yes, oddly enough 50k is what I take home now so it would be 10k more than I current take home.

but, the plan is for the wife and kids to stay behind for a year -- so i'll be maintaining both households. Clearly once they get in country with me we'll be spending signficantly less per month (especially if i can rent out our home in the states).

i'm not a clubber. but, i do have a wife and 4 kids. 2, 3 and two 14 year olds that eat like horses. 

i was looking at my current paystub and i'm already pretty much tax free since i have 6 people in my family. but, one big advantage (and again this is once family joins me) is the savings on insurance. I'm currently spending almost $500 a month on the spouse as my current employer only covers me.

our biggest concern is housing. I know it will be in the city; but, beyond that they can't tell me anything until a formal offer is being made.


----------



## Dsbsnag

oh...and, yes, that's what the relocation allowance is for....to furnish the place while they put us up in a hotel


----------



## Dsbsnag

Tien.Do said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a newbie in the forum and would much appreciated if anyone can advise, urgent pls to help me make the final decision.
> 
> I have been recently offered a job in Abu Dhabi:
> 
> - Info: I'll bring my wife and my 5 months daughter along.
> - Monthly salary 15k usd
> - Health insurance for family
> 
> With above-mentioned offer, could my family have a comfortable life in Abu Dhabi, and also I look forward to saving ~7k usd per month.
> 
> Pls help me in details: Accommodation, car rental, ...food & commodities,.......!
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance !


I'm not sure how you plan to save 7k USD per month. perusing abu dhabi rentals suggest you'll be paying between 150,000 up to 290,000 per year for housing depending on what you want. so about half of that take home is probably goign to go to housing.


----------



## allenf

I am Canadian, and a recent graduate with 2 years experience as real estate analyst in commercial real estate field. I am currently waiting on offer from Global commercial real estate company based in Dubai. I was wondering what should I look for in the compensation package?, for example do most companies cover living expense?, and what type of monthly salary would be viable for this position based on the experience I have? Workplace would be near DIFC area, what neighborhoods would best suite young professionals. I don't want to commute too far from work. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## zed_kid

Hi,

I got a question. I haven't got a written offer yet from my employer but I just want to know what am I entitled to as an expat? I mean stuff like rent and transport assistance are standard things? I found a job while on holiday here so will they pony up the cash for relocation? Its a financial analyst gig with a multinational corp so its a professional role.

Cheers


----------



## yugo

this is an amazing thread with lots of details...i recently started looking into jobs in UAE and this thread has helped me a lot to understand what I should be looking for


----------



## Tien.Do

Dsbsnag said:


> I'm not sure how you plan to save 7k USD per month. perusing abu dhabi rentals suggest you'll be paying between 150,000 up to 290,000 per year for housing depending on what you want. so about half of that take home is probably goign to go to housing.


Thanks for your advise. 
Actually I have never been and have no idea about cost in Abu Dhabi. I did some research online and estimate the cost of living as high as in Paris.

So....I miss a lot of thing and need to research more...

Could you advise, as a 3 members family, how much expenditure per month should be adequate to be comfortable assuming that we like to travel sometime and going out for meal once on the weekend.

Thanks


----------



## cheshirecathy

*young American woman in need of salary package advice*

Hello 
I was recently offered a position as a Buyer for a startup online handbag company in Dubai. I have my bachelor's degree in the field, and 1 year experience in buying.


The offer is for $10,000 AED per month, with 6000 as basic salary and 4000 as housing and transportation allowance.

Along with this, medical insurance will be covered, as well as my airfare to Dubai (and the repatriation ticket back to US). 

While I am getting settled, I will have 1000 relocation allowance as well as 14 days stay in Dubai while I find an apartment. 

I do not require living a very extravagant lifestyle, however I do want to live in a furnished apartment that has access to a gym, and be around other westerners. 

Do you think this salary is compatible with those requests?

I appreciate any and all assistance


----------



## Dsbsnag

cheshirecathy said:


> Hello
> I was recently offered a position as a Buyer for a startup online handbag company in Dubai. I have my bachelor's degree in the field, and 1 year experience in buying.
> 
> 
> The offer is for $10,000 AED per month, with 6000 as basic salary and 4000 as housing and transportation allowance.


something doesn't sound right. if that offer is right you'll probably be living on the floor of your employers building. Based on your experience (or lack thereof) that per month offer is probably about what you could expect. The insurance and plane tickets back and forth are also fairly standard.

Keep in mind -- I don't live there; but, did some research on an offer I was made....I don't know how you are going to live there with that kind of allowance.

If they are providing furnished housing then you might have something to think about. The pay is low; but, again, you are working for a startup company bringing them little experience so I don't think you'll find anyone willing to offer you much more than that.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

cheshirecathy said:


> Hello
> I was recently offered a position as a Buyer for a startup online handbag company in Dubai. I have my bachelor's degree in the field, and 1 year experience in buying.
> 
> 
> The offer is for $10,000 AED per month, with 6000 as basic salary and 4000 as housing and transportation allowance.
> 
> Along with this, medical insurance will be covered, as well as my airfare to Dubai (and the repatriation ticket back to US).
> 
> While I am getting settled, I will have 1000 relocation allowance as well as 14 days stay in Dubai while I find an apartment.
> 
> I do not require living a very extravagant lifestyle, however I do want to live in a furnished apartment that has access to a gym, and be around other westerners.
> 
> Do you think this salary is compatible with those requests?
> 
> I appreciate any and all assistance


This is lower than most of the Indian/non-GCC nationals in my company in any type of management position. No way I would take that unless I was starving.


----------



## israa8

Hey guys,

I am a SAP Consultant in Egypt and I just got a job offer in a big Oil company in Dubai and the job also involves occasional visits to Iraq. I would probably be spending week days in Iraq and weekends in dubai.

They offered me $150 a day in dubai and $250 in iraq.

Keeping in mind that the job is in Basra, Iraq which is not very stable. Is $250 per day really is the ongoing rate?

Is that a decent rate and a decent offer? Personally I think $150 per day is not enough in Dubai, considering I am in the ERP field.


they are offering medical insurance but no allowance for housing in dubai!

Any advice?


----------



## allenf

Hey Everyone,

I recently finished up two interviews with a multinational company in real estate investment management field. One of the interviews was over the phone; the other was in person meeting with an executive based here in Canada. They did state they would review my work, and the executive I met in person would give them feedback. I was wondering how long does it take to receive an offer from multinational companies based in UAE? Usually the process in North America is a lot quicker I would generally know if I got the job in 1-2weeks. Thank you for your feedback


----------



## allenf

Hey Everyone,

I recently finished up two interviews with a multinational company in real estate investment management field. One of the interviews was over the phone; the other was in person meeting with an executive based here in Canada. They did state they would review my work, and the executive I met in person would give them feedback. I was wondering how long does it take to receive an offer from multinational companies based in UAE? Usually the process in North America is a lot quicker I would generally know if I got the job in 1-2weeks. Thank you for your feedback


----------



## jazzlover

allenf said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I recently finished up two interviews with a multinational company in real estate investment management field. One of the interviews was over the phone; the other was in person meeting with an executive based here in Canada. They did state they would review my work, and the executive I met in person would give them feedback. I was wondering how long does it take to receive an offer from multinational companies based in UAE? Usually the process in North America is a lot quicker I would generally know if I got the job in 1-2weeks. Thank you for your feedback


HI, Its the same way here in UAE. Multinational companies any where don't take much time if they are sure about you. I my self is working in one and they offered me a job in 2 days. 

Also, this thread is about a different subject all together. I'd suggest that find a thread on your subject of interest as it will be much more helpful 

Cheers.


----------



## TheRaddragon

I am indian national, but graduated from a very good UK institution. I was recently offered AED 11,000 for a legal counsel position in one of the big companies in Dubai. I know there is a lot of discrimination in Dubai and salaries are calculated based on your passport. I am fairly reluctant to take this offer because I can't live in a where there is a lot of discrimination. Would anyone suggest me to take that offer, with the prospect of a bright future and a better pay? 

Would love to hear thoughts from westerners.


----------



## KK2501

*Looking for suggestion on Event Management jobs*

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum. Let me explain my situation and what I am lookin for.

I am an Indian national, Currently working as Event Project Manager- 
(Advertising,PR and Event company) here in Kingdom of saudi arabia with 7+ years of experience. I am in my late 20's.
I have completed my Bachelors in Management
I am nearly completing my one year here and I wish to relocate to Dubai,live & earn there.I am married and I wish to bring my wife along who is currently in INDIA now ( No children).
I am looking for a similar Job title or Manager ( middle level) in Event Mgt or Advertising or Media or film industry.
I have posted my resume in quite some online job website like (bayt,Naukri etc) but hardly recieved any call from them.

1. Please suggest me how to go about on the same?Please suggest me any other way to get interview calls?
2. Please suggest me the total salary range or break up I can ask for ? This helps me to be prepared.


Position:Event Project Manager
Salary :?/month
House Rent Allowance: /month
Trans. Allowance Dhs. /Month
Total:?
Other allowance: ?

Your advice would be greatly appreciated. Hope my explanation is clear.

Thanks

Kiran Achary


----------



## pamela0810

allenf said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I recently finished up two interviews with a multinational company in real estate investment management field. One of the interviews was over the phone; the other was in person meeting with an executive based here in Canada. They did state they would review my work, and the executive I met in person would give them feedback. I was wondering how long does it take to receive an offer from multinational companies based in UAE? Usually the process in North America is a lot quicker I would generally know if I got the job in 1-2weeks. Thank you for your feedback


Perhaps it would be best if you post your question in a more relevant thread such as the "salary..." one. Things here are done differently and contrary to what Jazzlover has posted, the process could take a day or a month. It all depends on the number of applicants, negotiations, etc. Why don't you send them a follow up email?


----------



## allenf

pamela0810 said:


> Perhaps it would be best if you post your question in a more relevant thread such as the "salary..." one. Things here are done differently and contrary to what Jazzlover has posted, the process could take a day or a month. It all depends on the number of applicants, negotiations, etc. Why don't you send them a follow up email?


Thanks for your reply I appreciate it, gives me a better understanding of the recruiting process.


----------



## HOPSE23

Hi,

My husband has verbally been offered a job in Dubai with a UK company.
It was over a coffee with his old boss and they are due to meet up next week to discuss the job, package etc in more detail, as they are both travelling abroad this week.
His old boss told him that the salary was in the region of £60K-£70K - approx. AED 30K per month.

Would his salary be able to support us (2 adults and a baby) living in a 2-3 bedroom apartment? Or would I have to work as well, I do plan to find a job, but it would be good know whether his salary is sufficient.

Are there other factors that we need to consider? If yes, how much would need to budget for:
- Healthcare
- Transportation
- Childcare - nursery and/or nanny
- Utility bills
- Other things worth considering?


----------



## Sid2303

*First Interview*

Hello

I have been searching through the thread to find the answer but I am still confused! Would anyone help me with the following query:

If you apply for a job which is posted at 25K are you expected to take that amount if you are accepted for the position, or can you negotiate. Its a first interview and because this job actually states the amount I am not too sure whether the employers are stating the maximum.

I would appreciate any advice that you can give me.


----------



## KK2501

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum. Let me explain my situation and what I am lookin for.

I am an Indian national, Currently working as Event Project Manager- 
(Advertising,PR and Event company) here in Kingdom of saudi arabia with 7+ years of experience. I am in my late 20's.
I have completed my Bachelors in Management
I am nearly completing my one year here and I wish to relocate to Dubai,live & earn there.I am married and I wish to bring my wife along who is currently in INDIA now ( No children).
I am looking for a similar Job title or Manager ( middle level) in Event Mgt or Advertising or Media or film industry.
I have posted my resume in quite some online job website like (bayt,Naukri etc) but hardly recieved any call from them.

1. Please suggest me how to go about on the same?Please suggest me any other way to get interview calls?
2. Please suggest me the total salary range or break up I can ask for ? This helps me to be prepared.


Position:Event Project Manager
Salary :?/month
House Rent Allowance: /month
Trans. Allowance Dhs. /Month
Total:?
Other allowance: ?

Your advice would be greatly appreciated. Hope my explanation is clear.

Thanks

Kiran Achary


----------



## Tabster

*Architectural Technologist's salary in Dubai*

Hi, I'm a Newbie

I would like to know what kind of Salary an Architectural Technologist from South Africa would earn?
I have 5 years working experience, good in Design and Very Proficient in Revit 3D Software.

Thanks


----------



## Arielito

*Mexican with job offer*

Hi:

I have a job offer as an import assistant but i don’t know if 12,000 dirham a month is ok, also i don’t know much about housing options since they don’t offer anything but the 12,00 tax free. i have 3 years of experience.

Best


----------



## ellen88

Does anyone know what the usual salary is for a nurse in dubai? I have been quoted around 9,000aed a month + accom allowance and some other benefits.


----------



## Jynxgirl

ellen88 said:


> Does anyone know what the usual salary is for a nurse in dubai? I have been quoted around 9,000aed a month + accom allowance and some other benefits.


I think that is about 4 to 5k more then most nurses in Dubai make... that said, most nurses are not western passport holders.


----------



## sheenahewes

I was shocked my hubby not offered school fees paid. We have a 4 and 6 year old. The new job is Director in a News corporation. We cannot afford to pay for school, even with the tax free status of the job, as rent over there is 3 times our mortgage payment here in UK and here we do not pay for school. I agree money isn;t everything, but he was headhunted- they asked him to interview. odd package.


----------



## matyo

Hi all,

I am one of the newbies with a few questions. 

Earlier some1 mentioned that a 12-14K base salary is ok for someone with not much professional experience. I have 3yrs of sales and 2years of office experience and looking to get into an admin / coordinator role at a to-be-opened recreational centre in Sharjah. We are at a really basic stage of discussing the opportunites but they said while my partner should expect something around 9K (admittedly low position and salary for his experience) and they will not be able to give me even that "much".
Accommodation and transport is sorted. I believe relocation and annual return tickets should be part of the package as well but we are not there yet. 

I remember reading something like 10-15K should be enough for a new starter couple but reading this forum makes me doubt it.

What do you think? responses are much appreciated.


----------



## clumzoid

*Digital Media Professional*

I am a Digital Strategy director from Sydney looking to move to Dubai. I've got over 11 years experience in Australia and earn around AUD $8,500 (AED $32,000) base salary per month after tax (this excludes superannuation, bonuses and some business allowances). I have a BA in Marketing and a Masters in Digital Media.

I'm in Dubai atm and speaking to some recruiters. They asked me what my salary expectation was and I told them I would like to at least match my current income. I also made them aware that I spoke fluent Arabic and French and was well acquainted with the middle eastern culture being half Lebanese myself and living between Beirut and Sydney as a kid and young adult. I was quickly shot down and told regardless of my skills I did not have "Gulf Experience" and should not expect more than a AED 25,000 package salary. 

Doesn't AED25,000 seems a bit low for a senior digital role? I was lead to believe from a few friends living and working in Dubai and from some articles that AED35,000 is what I should be asking for and that senior digital expertise in the region is currently in very high demand.

Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## KK2501

*How to find a job in Dubai from KSA*

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum. Let me explain my situation and what I am lookin for.

I am an Indian national, Currently working as Event Project Manager- 
(Advertising,PR and Event company) here in Kingdom of saudi arabia with 7+ years of experience. I am in my late 20's.
I have completed my Bachelors in Management
I am nearly completing my one year here and I wish to relocate to Dubai,live & earn there.I am married and I wish to bring my wife along who is currently in INDIA now ( No children).
I am looking for a similar Job title or Manager ( middle level) in Event Mgt or Advertising or Media or film industry.
I have posted my resume in quite some online job website like (bayt,Naukri etc) but hardly recieved any call from them.

1. Please suggest me how to go about on the same?Please suggest me any other way to get interview calls?
2. Please suggest me the total salary range or break up I can ask for ? This helps me to be prepared.


Position:Event Project Manager
Salary :?/month
House Rent Allowance: /month
Trans. Allowance Dhs. /Month
Total:?
Other allowance: ?

Your advice would be greatly appreciated. Hope my explanation is clear.


----------



## TroyThompson

Hello everyone.

Curious about my job and how it stands up.
Im going to be doing automotive paint protection film, paint restoration and headlight restoration. Paint protection film (clearshield) is a nice job to have in the states.

Im offered 22,000 AED a month. 6000.00 USD tax free.
That includes a 1 bedroom apartment, health care from the company and 30 days paid leave every year.
Im a 28 year old male. Will be going alone. I enjoy the nightlife.
I have been educating myself for the past two weeks about dubai's culture and laws.
I feel like it would be a great place for me. I would like to drive a nice car. Not saying a brand new mercedes but something nice.

What do you think?

Thank you


----------



## alabatusa

clumzoid said:


> I am a Digital Strategy director from Sydney looking to move to Dubai. I've got over 11 years experience in Australia and earn around AUD $8,500 (AED $32,000) base salary per month after tax (this excludes superannuation, bonuses and some business allowances). I have a BA in Marketing and a Masters in Digital Media.
> 
> I'm in Dubai atm and speaking to some recruiters. They asked me what my salary expectation was and I told them I would like to at least match my current income. I also made them aware that I spoke fluent Arabic and French and was well acquainted with the middle eastern culture being half Lebanese myself and living between Beirut and Sydney as a kid and young adult. I was quickly shot down and told regardless of my skills I did not have "Gulf Experience" and should not expect more than a AED 25,000 package salary.
> 
> Doesn't AED25,000 seems a bit low for a senior digital role? I was lead to believe from a few friends living and working in Dubai and from some articles that AED35,000 is what I should be asking for and that senior digital expertise in the region is currently in very high demand.
> 
> Any feedback would be much appreciated.


Take it from another sydney sider here. Don't bother coming if they are paying you less than what you earn in australia. but clarify whether or not that 25k includes housing and other benefits or not!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

TroyThompson said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Curious about my job and how it stands up.
> Im going to be doing automotive paint protection film, paint restoration and headlight restoration. Paint protection film (clearshield) is a nice job to have in the states.
> 
> Im offered 22,000 AED a month. 6000.00 USD tax free.
> That includes a 1 bedroom apartment, health care from the company and 30 days paid leave every year.
> Im a 28 year old male. Will be going alone. I enjoy the nightlife.
> I have been educating myself for the past two weeks about dubai's culture and laws.
> I feel like it would be a great place for me. I would like to drive a nice car. Not saying a brand new mercedes but something nice.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thank you


It's $6000 and they pay the 1 bedroom? What area? Spend limit?

You can do OK if they pay the housing, utilities will be $200-$300 depending on the place, gas is $2 a gallon and lunch at Burger King is $6-7. I have a once a week cleaning service for $100/month and order dinner most nights delivered for $20 or less, a steak in a restaurant can be $25-$150 depending on whether it's the Underground Pub or Ruth Chris.

I blow $100-$200 a night for partying but am getting a bit old! I budget $4000 a month to spend here and have a lot of fun, my car is paid for though.


----------



## TroyThompson

XDoodlebugger said:


> It's $6000 and they pay the 1 bedroom? What area? Spend limit?
> 
> You can do OK if they pay the housing, utilities will be $200-$300 depending on the place, gas is $2 a gallon and lunch at Burger King is $6-7. I have a once a week cleaning service for $100/month and order dinner most nights delivered for $20 or less, a steak in a restaurant can be $25-$150 depending on whether it's the Underground Pub or Ruth Chris.
> 
> I blow $100-$200 a night for partying but am getting a bit old! I budget $4000 a month to spend here and have a lot of fun, my car is paid for though.


He said the apartment was located in dubai. I emailed him for an address or the location on a map and some pictures. Its going to be me and one other person sharing it.
Im not a big drinker so ill save money on alcohol. Ill cook at home to save money. 
I would like to get an above average car. Ive seen alot of nice Audi's/bmw's on dubizzle and other sites. I have no issue being financially conservative at first to have the money for that. I want a car I can enjoy because in a new country ill do some exploring and driving. Driving is relaxing for me.
My plan is to take the cash I have now, see how much my relocation bonus is then save up a little to drive something im proud of. The salary I stated is just the base salary and doesnt include bonuses and commissions. He said 100K a year isnt far fetched.


----------



## amanin

TroyThompson said:


> He said the apartment was located in dubai. I emailed him for an address or the location on a map and some pictures. Its going to be me and one other person sharing it.
> Im not a big drinker so ill save money on alcohol. Ill cook at home to save money.
> I would like to get an above average car. Ive seen alot of nice Audi's/bmw's on dubizzle and other sites. I have no issue being financially conservative at first to have the money for that. I want a car I can enjoy because in a new country ill do some exploring and driving. Driving is relaxing for me.
> My plan is to take the cash I have now, see how much my relocation bonus is then save up a little to drive something im proud of. The salary I stated is just the base salary and doesnt include bonuses and commissions. He said 100K a year isnt far fetched.


I think the bigger issue upfront for you is going to be getting a driving license. Since that will take some time, you can save enough to get a good car reasonably soon. I would think that you can probably get a BMW5 fairly easily for a good price.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

TroyThompson said:


> He said the apartment was located in dubai. I emailed him for an address or the location on a map and some pictures. Its going to be me and one other person sharing it.
> Im not a big drinker so ill save money on alcohol. Ill cook at home to save money.
> I would like to get an above average car. Ive seen alot of nice Audi's/bmw's on dubizzle and other sites. I have no issue being financially conservative at first to have the money for that. I want a car I can enjoy because in a new country ill do some exploring and driving. Driving is relaxing for me.
> My plan is to take the cash I have now, see how much my relocation bonus is then save up a little to drive something im proud of. The salary I stated is just the base salary and doesnt include bonuses and commissions. He said 100K a year isnt far fetched.


Seems reasonable to me! You might consider an all wheel drive SUV as some of the more interesting stuff out there would be hard on something with low clearance.

When I first came I rented a car with my US license and then got my company vehicle when I received my UAE license.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

TroyThompson said:


> He said the apartment was located in dubai. I emailed him for an address or the location on a map and some pictures. Its going to be me and one other person sharing it.
> Im not a big drinker so ill save money on alcohol. Ill cook at home to save money.
> I would like to get an above average car. Ive seen alot of nice Audi's/bmw's on dubizzle and other sites. I have no issue being financially conservative at first to have the money for that. I want a car I can enjoy because in a new country ill do some exploring and driving. Driving is relaxing for me.
> My plan is to take the cash I have now, see how much my relocation bonus is then save up a little to drive something im proud of. The salary I stated is just the base salary and doesnt include bonuses and commissions. He said 100K a year isnt far fetched.


You and another sharing a 1 bedroom? Surely not?


----------



## TroyThompson

XDoodlebugger said:


> You and another sharing a 1 bedroom? Surely not?


Yeah my boss said we would share a 1 bedroom in dubai and one will have the bedroom and one will have the living room but I dont think im to sure about that. I think with his company willing to pay for living expenses and my salary I would rather take a little of my salary and get my own studio/1bedroom. Im also getting relocation money.
I was looking on dubizzle and places dont seem to bad.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Frankly I would be dubious of the company if they wanted me to share a room like that. A two bedroom is not that much more.


----------



## AFCDXB

Hey guys, I'm 22, just graduated college and have been offered a package of the following;

Base: 260,000AED
Housing: 80,000AED (Paid in cash at the start of each year in one go)
Health Insurance
Life Insurance
Return Ticket Home Annualy
Annual Discretionary Bonus (Usually between 50-100% of Base)
25 Working Days of Paid Leave Annually

Everything increases as each year progresses. 

Is that a decent package?

Can someone also explain to me the DIFC gratuity scheme? Saying i receive 21 day's wage for each year of the first 5 years of service to the firm, and 30 day's wage for each additional year of service beyond that provided the total gratuity does not exceed the wage of two years of service... So do I have to wait 5 years before getting this or can I claim it year by year?

Cheers


----------



## AFCDXB

OK read more about the gratuity, understand you can only claim it once you leave the position.


----------



## Badfish

Anyone here have any idea as to what the average monthly salary is for small jobs, like coffee shop staff / sales reps in malls and gym receptionists? I'm seeing salaries mostly in the 2000 range. Does it depend on location at all? 

Thank you


----------



## Essar

Hi, I am an MBA and an expert in Learning and Development and Instructional Design and earning a package of 13L in India. The salaries for Instructional Designers are comparable to those of the IT sector. I am in touch with an organization in Dubai for employment. They are offering Salary+7500 AED Utilities allowance (if not in company accomadation) and 650 AED for transport (if not using company transport). They have asked me to provide my salary expectations. I don't want to quote a figure that would make them think of me as too expensive for them and I don't want to come at too low a salary that does not make sense to my career.

Is 25K-30K AED a reasonable salary expectation? Or it it too high or low? I am trying to get in touch with a few people who work there but no answers as yet.


----------



## TroyThompson

Well guys I wont be traveling to Dubai. I thought the 1500.00 USD was per week and its per month with hopes of being promoted to sales. I made over 2000 usd now.
Who makes 1500.00 USD a month in dubai anyways?
They want me to apply clear protective film to high line luxury and exotic cars and restore paint and headlights. Just appling clear protective film to the front of one basic car here is 500.00.


----------



## Southender

Essar said:


> Hi, I am an MBA and an expert in Learning and Development and Instructional Design and earning a package of 13L in India. The salaries for Instructional Designers are comparable to those of the IT sector. I am in touch with an organization in Dubai for employment. They are offering Salary+7500 AED Utilities allowance (if not in company accomadation) and 650 AED for transport (if not using company transport). They have asked me to provide my salary expectations. I don't want to quote a figure that would make them think of me as too expensive for them and I don't want to come at too low a salary that does not make sense to my career.
> 
> Is 25K-30K AED a reasonable salary expectation? Or it it too high or low? I am trying to get in touch with a few people who work there but no answers as yet.


25/30k a month?


----------



## Essar

Southender said:


> 25/30k a month?


Yeah... 25/30K a month...


----------



## suzimack

Essar said:


> Hi, I am an MBA and an expert in Learning and Development and Instructional Design and earning a package of 13L in India. The salaries for Instructional Designers are comparable to those of the IT sector. I am in touch with an organization in Dubai for employment. They are offering Salary+7500 AED Utilities allowance (if not in company accomadation) and 650 AED for transport (if not using company transport). They have asked me to provide my salary expectations. I don't want to quote a figure that would make them think of me as too expensive for them and I don't want to come at too low a salary that does not make sense to my career.
> 
> Is 25K-30K AED a reasonable salary expectation? Or it it too high or low? I am trying to get in touch with a few people who work there but no answers as yet.


From the allowances you've mentioned I think I work for the same company! And if so you won't get anywhere near 30k as basic salary ( including expenses you will do well at 25k) Salary band for the grade will be closer to 10k. IT is not highly regarded here, and I hate to say it but being Indian will not work in your favour salary wise!


----------



## 1919

Hi all, newbie from the UK here. 

Work in IT as a manger and have done so for over 10years. I have been verbally offered the following. 

Salary - circa 240k aed pa.
Visa costs for me and partner.
1 flight home a year for me and partner.
17k aed relocation assistance.
Medical for both. 

May need to initially cover both me and my partner until she has found work. 

Would prefer to live in a nicer area with good transport links but in a smaller property as opposed to a larger place out in the sticks. 

Any thoughts from the pro's of this forum?

Thanks


----------



## Southender

Ok I'm landing in a month's time so here's what I've just accepted.

29 year old from the UK taking a new position for a company I've worked for in London for several years.

Salary - 324k PA.
Travel allowance 10k (not sure why they do this).
30 days holiday.
Very good (worldwide) medical cover.

I'm single so don't have to worry about having a large place to live, school fees etc. Looking at living next to DIFC or perhaps Old Town so don't need to worry about getting a car straight away. Obviously more is better but compared to my UK earnings I think it's pretty good?


----------



## rsinner

Southender said:


> Ok I'm landing in a month's time so here's what I've just accepted.
> 
> 29 year old from the UK taking a new position for a company I've worked for in London for several years.
> 
> Salary - 324k PA.
> Travel allowance 10k (not sure why they do this).
> 30 days holiday.
> Very good (worldwide) medical cover.
> 
> I'm single so don't have to worry about having a large place to live, school fees etc. Looking at living next to DIFC or perhaps Old Town so don't need to worry about getting a car straight away. Obviously more is better but compared to my UK earnings I think it's pretty good?


sounds pretty good. the basic is kept low because the end of service benefits here are calculated on the basis of the basic salary only


----------



## rsinner

AFCDXB said:


> Hey guys, I'm 22, just graduated college and have been offered a package of the following;
> 
> Base: 260,000AED
> Housing: 80,000AED (Paid in cash at the start of each year in one go)
> Health Insurance
> Life Insurance
> Return Ticket Home Annualy
> Annual Discretionary Bonus (Usually between 50-100% of Base)
> 25 Working Days of Paid Leave Annually
> 
> Everything increases as each year progresses.
> 
> Is that a decent package?
> 
> Can someone also explain to me the DIFC gratuity scheme? Saying i receive 21 day's wage for each year of the first 5 years of service to the firm, and 30 day's wage for each additional year of service beyond that provided the total gratuity does not exceed the wage of two years of service... So do I have to wait 5 years before getting this or can I claim it year by year?
> 
> Cheers


Sounds good for a fresh grad. Is this with an investment bank?

I am not sure about DIFC laws, but the UAE labour laws go like this: for 0-3 years, 7 days as end of service benefit for each year (and part thereof) worked - so in case you leave after one year you get 7 day's salry, 14 days' salary if you leave after 2 yrs etc. For 3-5 years of employment, you get 14 days for each yr and part thereof. So if you leave after 4 years, you get 56 days of salary. For 5 years and above, 21 days for each yr worked.


----------



## Southender

rsinner said:


> sounds pretty good. the basic is kept low because the end of service benefits here are calculated on the basis of the basic salary only


Cheers. The bit I couldn't work out was why they only do it with AED 10k. They could've easily dropped the basic salary down and bumped up the travel allowance. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Surya Nair

*Good Job.*

It is a very good package...Can you tell me what was ur strategy to search a job...

PS -M looking for a job...



expat_new said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been recently offered a salary of 14k - 16k AED to relocate to Abu Dhabi from Mumbai. I am single, with a bachelor's degree with about a year of work experience.
> 
> Kindly let me know if the salary is good enough to consider the relocation.
> 
> Regards


----------



## aymanfs

Hello,

I am a contract manager with 6 years relevant exp. and about 15 years as project manager and technical, I am 40 years old married with 1 son (7 years), I've been offered the following package:

Annual Basic Salary :AED220,000/-
STI : 12%
Annual Housing Allowance: AED100,000/-
Annual Transportation : AED25,520/-
Annual vacation : 22 working days / 30 calendar days
Annual air ticket : 1 economy return ticket per year- self and family
Medical insurance : provided by the company – self and family
Family: spouse and mac 3 children until the age of 18 years.

Would it be enough for us , although going through this thread I realised that this won't cover my son's school fees, am I right? 
I'd like to ask about sports trainings as well, how much would it cost per month, my son trains Tennis, Swimming and Football (Soccer), where would be the best places to train specially for Tennis.
In Cairo, we are on about the same package and pay 35K DHS school fees,we are living comfortably , would it be the same there too?

Thank you


----------



## osalkk

*job sites for dubai*

Hello All,

I work as an It manager for 4 years and have I background for appr. 9 years. I want to move dubai but want to know which job sites are you following ? Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## jakeque

Hi all, need your help to evaluate package offered to me.
I'm married with 1 son (8 months)

Salary: 10K AED monthly
30 days holiday
Accommodation : Provided by company (1 Bedroom furnished apartment)
Return ticket home annually
Medical insurance for whole family.

Appreciate your opinions. Thank you very much


----------



## Southender

Aymanfs is the cost of living in Cairo not cheaper than Dubai? Worth taking into account especially if the package is similar to what you are currently getting.


----------



## aymanfs

Actually the package is quite similar to what I get here, the only difference will be the experience added to my resume, I called them yesterday and asked several questions regarding school fees and found out they cover 'till 22,000 AED which it will be half the tuition fees, as schools cost about 45K AED for year 3.

I guess Cairo is cheaper than Dubai regarding food ( grocery), dining out , children and sports activities, but after calculations I ended up that I'd be saving the same I save here, I guess. so I am thinking about it for the sake of added experience to my resume, plus the future and situation in Cairo isn't clear , so that would be another big reason.

I'd like to find out is this package good for such experience, would it provide a comfortable life, rent a good apartment in a good neighbourhood? these are one of the main issues, for my family and me live comfortably, my son would get the same sports training, education and the social life, he is an only son and he enjoys to be around other kids, so I've been looking for social and sports clubs for annual memberships. 

Thank you for the feedback and sharing your thoughts with me.


----------



## ayeshanisar22

*AED 2500 Salary is sufficient for a female to staying in Dubai?*

AED 2500 Salary is sufficient for a female to staying in Dubai? 




Hi All,

Greetings.....

I have been offered a job there at Dubai (well it's not exactly Dubai - it's a one hour drive from Dubai) for 2500 AED per month, include sharing accomodation, medical insurance, air tickets re-imburesment 

so, pleae suggest me that whether considering 2500 AED per month is a good idea or not and please brief me abou the following - 

(1) apartment rent on sharing basis in Dubai (including water and electricity)

(2) Cost of meals per day (Breakfast-lunch-dinner)

(3) cost of transportation (what criteria is being followed - like - person had to pay as per kilometer per hour .

I am a non-drinker, non-smoker, .

Please advise me that should i accpe the offer or not as I also want to save good enough amount from my earnings.

Thanks,
aisha


----------



## dizzyizzy

This is a very low salary and you will probably struggle, even if your accommodation is included. I doubt you would save anything unless you never go out at all. 

You say your place of work is an hour from Dubai. Will you transportation be provided or will you need to pay for that? 

My advise would be not to take it.


----------



## Devitt

*Job offer*

Hi

New here. My husban has just been offered a job as a businesses development manager for a publishing company. He has been offered 14,000pm for the first 3 months and the use of a company car. After the 3 months probation he will go up to 17,000pm and recieve a car allowance of 1,500pm. They are sending the full offer through in the next 48hrs. The manager said that the staff are currently doubling their basic salary on bonus.

We have 2 children 2 and 9 who obviously need schooled and I know rent is not as cheap as my mortgage at here.

My question is, do most companies offer to pay for school fees and give an accommodation allowance? This company is a well known publishing company.

Thanks


----------



## thomasv

ayeshanisar22 said:


> AED 2500 Salary is sufficient for a female to staying in Dubai?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Greetings.....
> 
> I have been offered a job there at Dubai (well it's not exactly Dubai - it's a one hour drive from Dubai) for 2500 AED per month, include sharing accomodation, medical insurance, air tickets re-imburesment
> 
> so, pleae suggest me that whether considering 2500 AED per month is a good idea or not and please brief me abou the following -
> 
> (1) apartment rent on sharing basis in Dubai (including water and electricity)
> 
> (2) Cost of meals per day (Breakfast-lunch-dinner)
> 
> (3) cost of transportation (what criteria is being followed - like - person had to pay as per kilometer per hour .
> 
> I am a non-drinker, non-smoker, .
> 
> Please advise me that should i accpe the offer or not as I also want to save good enough amount from my earnings.
> 
> Thanks,
> aisha



I would not suggest you take this. Conversion rates may look pretty when compared to PK. But the same does not apply when you are here and 2500 is ver low.


----------



## thomasv

Devitt said:


> Hi
> 
> New here. My husban has just been offered a job as a businesses development manager for a publishing company. He has been offered 14,000pm for the first 3 months and the use of a company car. After the 3 months probation he will go up to 17,000pm and recieve a car allowance of 1,500pm. They are sending the full offer through in the next 48hrs. The manager said that the staff are currently doubling their basic salary on bonus.
> 
> We have 2 children 2 and 9 who obviously need schooled and I know rent is not as cheap as my mortgage at here.
> 
> My question is, do most companies offer to pay for school fees and give an accommodation allowance? This company is a well known publishing company.
> 
> Thanks


It depends on the company. Some companies do provide schooling allowances but accommodation allowances are mostly common. Its better to negotiate with the Manager. One thing to always remember is get the best deal before you sign the agreement.


----------



## rsinner

Devitt said:


> Hi
> 
> New here. My husban has just been offered a job as a businesses development manager for a publishing company. He has been offered 14,000pm for the first 3 months and the use of a company car. After the 3 months probation he will go up to 17,000pm and recieve a car allowance of 1,500pm. They are sending the full offer through in the next 48hrs. The manager said that the staff are currently doubling their basic salary on bonus.
> 
> We have 2 children 2 and 9 who obviously need schooled and I know rent is not as cheap as my mortgage at here.
> 
> My question is, do most companies offer to pay for school fees and give an accommodation allowance? This company is a well known publishing company.
> 
> Thanks


the school fees would be at least 3-4K per child per month +extras (transport etc). Even with the bonus, you will struggle (8K for fees+ 8K for a 2 bed house unless you live in Sharjah). Add on to this food (around 2-3K p.m. without eating out), phone calls 9say 500 Dhs p.m.), TV + internet (min of 200 Dhs) + utilities (min. of 300 Dhs in an apartment on an average) + transportation (2K for maintaining one car). 

DO NOT take this offer the way it currently stands. A lot of people (e.g. Indians I know) live on less than this by living in Sharjah and commuting to Dubai, and sending their children to Indian schools where the fee is much lower. Definitely that is not an option for you. 

Also, make sure medical insurance is included, as are annual flights home for the entire family. If they add on childrens' education allowance and an acco allowance definitely it is doable.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Devitt said:


> Hi
> 
> New here. My husban has just been offered a job as a businesses development manager for a publishing company. He has been offered 14,000pm for the first 3 months and the use of a company car. After the 3 months probation he will go up to 17,000pm and recieve a car allowance of 1,500pm. They are sending the full offer through in the next 48hrs. The manager said that the staff are currently doubling their basic salary on bonus.
> 
> We have 2 children 2 and 9 who obviously need schooled and I know rent is not as cheap as my mortgage at here.
> 
> My question is, do most companies offer to pay for school fees and give an accommodation allowance? This company is a well known publishing company.
> 
> Thanks


We get all of our housing, utilities (except cable tv), schooling, school transport, and one car paid for in our package. Just letting you know what some companies provide. We are in oil field supply business. Our family of three would struggle here in Dubai on the package you stated, and we live pretty simple. I know we are American...but i just thought I would throw out my humble opinion out there. I think the salary would be okay if they added in your housing and school.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Mitchellsmom said:


> We get all of our housing, utilities (except cable tv), schooling, school transport, and one car paid for in our package. Just letting you know what some companies provide. We are in oil field supply business. Our family of three would struggle here in Dubai on the package you stated, and we live pretty simple. I know we are American...but i just thought I would throw out my humble opinion out there. I think the salary would be okay if they added in your housing and school.


Oh...and we also get 20,000. AED per year, per person, travel allowance. So we can go home and have a little break- and we have found, we do NEED breaks from the desert.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Mitchellsmom said:


> Oh...and we also get 20,000. AED per year, per person, travel allowance. So we can go home and have a little break- and we have found, we do NEED breaks from the desert.


Especially if they added in your school and housing. I am in Abu Dhabi and for my 2 going to an International school is costing me 96000AED/year. Yes transportation and uniforms are included but if my company paid for schooling too....that would be so perfect!


----------



## Goofey

Just wondering whether a letter of offer is considered binding here. I signed the letter of offer to join this company but after my current employer counter offer, I have decided to stay. I informed the company that I could not honor the letter of offer as I have decided to accept my employer's counter offer and stay. Now the company is implying that they will take legal action against me. Can they really do that?


----------



## fcjb1970

Goofey said:


> Just wondering whether a letter of offer is considered binding here. I signed the letter of offer to join this company but after my current employer counter offer, I have decided to stay. I informed the company that I could not honor the letter of offer as I have decided to accept my employer's counter offer and stay. Now the company is implying that they will take legal action against me. Can they really do that?


No, as long as you have not signed an employment contract you have not signed anything binding. 

Is there even an Arabic version of the offer letter (usually is not). If it ain't in Arabic then no way it is binding.

Sounds to me like you dodged a bullet, any company that is going to threaten to take legal action because you signed an offer letter is probably not a place you want to work


----------



## Goofey

fcjb1970 said:


> No, as long as you have not signed an employment contract you have not signed anything binding.
> 
> Is there even an Arabic version of the offer letter (usually is not). If it ain't in Arabic then no way it is binding.
> 
> Sounds to me like you dodged a bullet, any company that is going to threaten to take legal action because you signed an offer letter is probably not a place you want to work


Thanks. No arabic version. My first thought when I saw their email was; lucky escape....pheww!!


----------



## rsinner

Goofey said:


> Thanks. No arabic version. My first thought when I saw their email was; lucky escape....pheww!!


Lucky escape indeed ! congratulations !
Rest easy, and let them take "legal action". In fact, I don't think a letter of offer is a binding contract anywhere in the world, unless the document says so. It is after all a contract (if signed by both parties).


----------



## BigJo

ayeshanisar22 said:


> AED 2500 Salary is sufficient for a female to staying in Dubai?


That's AED 83 per day. And given you still have to cover these expenses, there won't be much left if at all.


----------



## minnesotanice

AFCDXB said:


> Hey guys, I'm 22, just graduated college and have been offered a package of the following;
> 
> Base: 260,000AED
> Housing: 80,000AED (Paid in cash at the start of each year in one go)
> Health Insurance
> Life Insurance
> Return Ticket Home Annualy
> Annual Discretionary Bonus (Usually between 50-100% of Base)
> 25 Working Days of Paid Leave Annually
> 
> Everything increases as each year progresses.
> 
> Is that a decent package?
> 
> Can someone also explain to me the DIFC gratuity scheme? Saying i receive 21 day's wage for each year of the first 5 years of service to the firm, and 30 day's wage for each additional year of service beyond that provided the total gratuity does not exceed the wage of two years of service... So do I have to wait 5 years before getting this or can I claim it year by year?
> 
> Cheers


Geez that's a pretty great package! I just graduated as well and accepted 132,000 aed pa without a return ticket home. I've got health insurance and life insurance and the same 25 days of paid leave annually, but no housing allowance!

For those of you who've been in Dubai longer, do you reckon that accepting a lower package will hinder me from getting a better-paying position in Dubai in the future? I wish I knew what average salaries were like before accepting my deal


----------



## -Geek

ayeshanisar22 said:


> AED 2500 Salary is sufficient for a female to staying in Dubai?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Greetings.....
> 
> I have been offered a job there at Dubai (well it's not exactly Dubai - it's a one hour drive from Dubai) for 2500 AED per month, include sharing accomodation, medical insurance, air tickets re-imburesment
> 
> so, pleae suggest me that whether considering 2500 AED per month is a good idea or not and please brief me abou the following -
> 
> (1) apartment rent on sharing basis in Dubai (including water and electricity)
> 
> (2) Cost of meals per day (Breakfast-lunch-dinner)
> 
> (3) cost of transportation (what criteria is being followed - like - person had to pay as per kilometer per hour .
> 
> I am a non-drinker, non-smoker, .
> 
> Please advise me that should i accpe the offer or not as I also want to save good enough amount from my earnings.
> 
> Thanks,
> aisha



I suggest that you keep on looking for better offers. At-least 4k should be the salary if you are going to live in Dubai because of house rent and all. 

If you have no other option you can also go with this offer for start and in the meanwhile keep looking for another opportunity, since you can change job from non-freezone to a freezone company. 

Good Luck!


----------



## charlesworth

Hey looking for a bit of info on the following.

240,000 aed /yr salary
140,000 aed /yr house
20,000 aed /yr car
medical Insurance/fuel card/dental

Is this a good enough salary to live and put money in the bank?

Family of 3 , no school fees.

Thanks


----------



## fall.2007

Am a fresher majoring in marketing and have around 4 months of experience, how much is the minimum salary to expect for my qualifications?


----------



## urobto

*Operation manager*

Hi, 

New to the forum

I am doing some interviews with a food manufacturing company in Dubai for shift manager / operation manager role.. 
I am currently a shift manager with 5 years experience in the same sector. I have possible career options in UK, so I am not desperate to relocate. My gross salary in Uk is around 25000 per annum. What are my options, what should I expect?

They mentioned that there would the base + housing allowance, transport allowance, food allowance. 

Any idea about the base, how much should i ask, or what's acceptable for these positions? 


Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic

charlesworth said:


> Hey looking for a bit of info on the following.
> 
> 240,000 aed /yr salary
> 140,000 aed /yr house
> 20,000 aed /yr car
> medical Insurance/fuel card/dental
> 
> Is this a good enough salary to live and put money in the bank?
> 
> Family of 3 , no school fees.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah that's pretty good. It really honestly depends on the lifestyle you intend to life. Will your wife be working as well?

You don't mention flight tickets home - your company should provide you with one return air ticket a year.


----------



## temtem

hi everybody,

im hunting a job as event manager. i have an interview soon .
I have no idea what my salary can be and after reading all the post in this forum, im thinking that
a package of 12-14 k Aed per month for everything (house, base, car, ...) can be enough.what do you think?

Im married with a coming baby .I just wish to save some money and have a decent accomodation (around 70k for 1 or bdrs flat) .


----------



## rsinner

temtem said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> im hunting a job as event manager. i have an interview soon .
> I have no idea what my salary can be and after reading all the post in this forum, im thinking that
> a package of 12-14 k Aed per month for everything (house, base, car, ...) can be enough.what do you think?
> 
> Im married with a coming baby .I just wish to save some money and have a decent accomodation (around 70k for 1 or bdrs flat) .


Well, it is a bit low and you wont be able to save much honestly - it would have been just about okay as a couple, but with a baby expenses keep going up. Once they enter nursery/school (probably at 18 months or 2 years of age for nursery which is optional, but in school at 3 years of age) the expenses will shoot up further. Obviously that is some time away. 

Try negotiating for 16K at the least (higher would be better!), but be prepared to not be able to save much. While Dubai is not as expensive as Paris (at least the tourist traps that I have been to!), it is not cheap and most activities cost money.

All the best and congratulations for the baby!


----------



## temtem

thanks for your reply

It will help me during the interview;

And if they offer me an house allowance and a basic salary, what do you think of a minimum for the basis? 10 K ? 12K ?


----------



## mrx365

Ive got a final interview for a job in Dubai this Wednesday and want to be prepared in the eventuality they offer it to me.

Have been told that there would be:

Base 320,000 aed + 1 month bonus
1 flight home every 6 months
Medical coverage TBC
Holidays TBC
Relocation of 20000AED

I'm 24, single, no kids. 

Have to admit Im at the very early stages of research on Dubai and so haven't looked up the prices of medical coverage in particular. However, I can't imagine I have much to worry about unless Dubai is way more expensive than Im thinking, just going by the GBP equivalent. Going to start doing more research now but thought Id start here...


----------



## Chocoholic

temtem said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> im hunting a job as event manager. i have an interview soon .
> I have no idea what my salary can be and after reading all the post in this forum, im thinking that
> a package of 12-14 k Aed per month for everything (house, base, car, ...) can be enough.what do you think?
> 
> Im married with a coming baby .I just wish to save some money and have a decent accomodation (around 70k for 1 or bdrs flat) .


Have you told the company you're pregnant? Be prepared for that to be a sticking point, as many companies are not prepared to take on some who is then going to need maternity leave quite soon. Also be aware that people working in those kind of fields here work ridiculously long hours.


----------



## Chocoholic

mrx365 said:


> Ive got a final interview for a job in Dubai this Wednesday and want to be prepared in the eventuality they offer it to me.
> 
> Have been told that there would be:
> 
> Base 320,000 aed + 1 month bonus
> 1 flight home every 6 months
> Medical coverage TBC
> Holidays TBC
> Relocation of 20000AED
> 
> I'm 24, single, no kids.
> 
> Have to admit Im at the very early stages of research on Dubai and so haven't looked up the prices of medical coverage in particular. However, I can't imagine I have much to worry about unless Dubai is way more expensive than Im thinking, just going by the GBP equivalent. Going to start doing more research now but thought Id start here...


I should imagine many people would be sick with envy over that package - you have NOTHING to worry about.


----------



## mrx365

Chocoholic said:


> I should imagine many people would be sick with envy over that package - you have NOTHING to worry about.


Thank you, I know it sounds stupid but I dont like to research anything until I'm down to the last interview, feels like tempting fate otherwise! And all my mums been going on about is high rent prices and make sure to check for medical coverage. Now just need to get the job


----------



## EQM77

*Job Offer in Dubai*

Hi-I am currently living the UK and just been offered a job in Dubai with a salary of36,000DHs per month. I have a family (wife and two sons 9yrs and 3 yrs). What I have seen on the forums so far suggests that I should be looking at rentals inthe region of 10,000 - 15,000 a month and private English school tuition of around 12,000 to 15,000 a term. But schools sem to all finish at 1:30. I have seen lots of threads re: nannies. How much would I roughly pay for a nanny (both live-in and live out)? Or are there other services that look after kids after school? Based on my wife's qualifications and experience and from job leads that she has at the moment, she is likely to land a job earning her around 24,000 - 30,000 a month. Can we survive comfortably with this combined income with the size of our family?


----------



## Devitt

*Salary and start date*

Hi

Husband has been offered 17000 per month and OTE 34000 per month. Is it wrong to ask to start between Xmas and new year which is 7 weeks away and he only has to give 4 weeks notice?

Thanks


----------



## un2012

hi everyone,well i m new to this blog....just wanna share that i got a job in sharjah with basic salary 20000AED,housing allowance upto 80000peryear,65%of school fee payment for the kids by company,medical for myself and no medical for my family.kindly tell me is medical expensive in sharjah?also kindly let me know which place is the best to live in sharjah and which british school is well reputed in sharjah.thanks ...will be waiting for response....heard about scholars international academy?kindly give suggestions...


----------



## mohamed montasser

Hello Dears,

I am 24 years old and I am working in a multinational company in Cairo with two years experience in the automotive field supply chain department and seeking a job offer in Dubai.

So any one have a job offer for me at Dubai ?

Appreciate your kind help

Thanks
Montasser


----------



## whiterose232

*Got an offer*

I got an offer for AED30k + 10% bonus (all inclusive) in a consultancy firm. Anyone comment if this is a good salary. Thanks


----------



## jdevil505

mrx365 said:


> Thank you, I know it sounds stupid but I dont like to research anything until I'm down to the last interview, feels like tempting fate otherwise! And all my mums been going on about is high rent prices and make sure to check for medical coverage. Now just need to get the job


Totally understand, I've been in the wait phase of "hurry up and wait" for a few months now and have been trying hard not to jinx it with too much research. Just got the call that my future manager wants me there ASAP so down the rabbit hole I go.

Good luck on the interview, nice to know others my age are heading that way.


----------



## smileyd

Hi, had an offer of £95k which according to xchange on google is roughly 557k AED, plsu +25% bonus, + relocation assistance.

Have i done my sums right?...........And what does that kind of salary get you? Plan would be to save as much as possible alone the way.

Honestly i have no idea, but just googling property, that would take 200AED of that away.........


----------



## rsinner

smileyd said:


> Hi, had an offer of £95k which according to xchange on google is roughly 557k AED, plsu +25% bonus, + relocation assistance.
> 
> Have i done my sums right?...........And what does that kind of salary get you? Plan would be to save as much as possible alone the way.
> 
> Honestly i have no idea, but just googling property, that would take 200AED of that away.........


No, 200 AED is not the min for renting, but obviously you will need to provide more info as to kids etc. and whether you want a villa or an apartment for someone to advise you. Dubai caters to all kinds of budgets.
On a standalone basis 95k GBP is a pretty good offer.


----------



## vijay123

*how can i approach clients in dubai to work as freelancer*

how can i approach clients in dubai to work as freelancer, is there any way to get web design projects so i can do webdesign from india


----------



## gemastar

Ash1980 said:


> OK Guys, sounds like this thread needs some kicking! here I go:
> 
> I'm moving to AD in few three weeks, and I have accepted the following offer:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 13,000
> Allowances: AED 16,750 (Total AED 29,750)
> Housing allowance: up to AED 210,000
> Medical insurance for self and family
> 30 working days annual leave
> 
> The post is with the government of AD, Grade 2 (if this means anything)
> I've got 4 years of UK experience, PhD, MSc, and a BSc.
> Married with no children.
> 
> How good/bad do you think this offer is?
> 
> Thanks.


HI Ash 1980, that is a very reasonable offer. Especially with the 210k for accommodation. you can still get a nice 3 bed for that. 30k per month is a good life especially as you dont have to worry about school fees.
well done, and congratulations.


----------



## gemastar

EQM77 said:


> Hi-I am currently living the UK and just been offered a job in Dubai with a salary of36,000DHs per month. I have a family (wife and two sons 9yrs and 3 yrs). What I have seen on the forums so far suggests that I should be looking at rentals inthe region of 10,000 - 15,000 a month and private English school tuition of around 12,000 to 15,000 a term. But schools sem to all finish at 1:30. I have seen lots of threads re: nannies. How much would I roughly pay for a nanny (both live-in and live out)? Or are there other services that look after kids after school? Based on my wife's qualifications and experience and from job leads that she has at the moment, she is likely to land a job earning her around 24,000 - 30,000 a month. Can we survive comfortably with this combined income with the size of our family?


Hi EQM77
Congrats on the job. package is good and decent.
I wouls suggest a good nanny (Philippine) live in to cost around 1800 per month, which is great value, then yo ucan offer pay rise each year she stays with you upto around 2000 per month tops.

What i will warn you, and we go stung on this one, if you accept a housing allowance as part of your package, ie included in your monthly figure of 36,000, you will need to find some cash to bring with you, as you will be expected to pay your whole years rent up front in either 1 cheque or 2 cheques! (second one post dated) so for a 3 bed plus maid to accommodate your family 180-200k for the year, so you need to fund the initial cheque of 90-100k !

And once you have opened a bank account here, it can take upto 6 months for them to give you a loan to fund this.

However a loan to get a car for crazy amount of money is easy and in your hand in 3 days!!

Best of luck with everything. i promise once you are here it will be worth it!


----------



## Midgetgem

*Compensation*

Hi, I am just starting to look into the possibility of moving to Dubai so am a bit clueless at the mo! I've been looking at job vacancies and have noticed that a lot of them give a salary and then a 'compensation' figure. Can someone explain what this means? Is it like a relocation allowance?
Thanks
Caroline


----------



## jny04

I have been offered a job in Dubai, 30000 AED per month, is this enough? due to a divorce I dont have any huge amounts of money for a big deposit, will landlords take money on a month to month basis? and what area is good value for money?

I also want to hire or lease a car? what is required for this? 

I appreciate all your help!


----------



## internationalcanuck

*Senior Structural Engineer*

I've been given this package for a Senior Structural Engineering position in Dubai I'm 32 years old, and single:
- 17,500 AED/month basic salary
- 11,500 AED/month accomodation
- 7,600 AED/month transportation
- medical insurance
- 1 round trip flight home per year
- 30 calender days of leave plus public holidays.

All will be paid to me as a lump sum.

Good for a structural engineer in Dubai?


----------



## internationalcanuck

What do you do for your work? I've done a lot of research on this, and it really depends on where you are from. But as a rough guide, your basic salary in the UAE should be your after-tax take home pay in your home country, add in accomodation, transportation, any school fees for children, relocation fees, plane tickets home once a year, etc.
Try to get the largest basic salary you can when negotiating, since it means when your contract ends, you'll get a much larger payout (since it's based as a % of your basic salary, and length of service). Otherwise negiotiate larger housing/transportation allowance, to offset the payout at the end.


----------



## vantage

internationalcanuck said:


> I've been given this package for a Senior Structural Engineering position in Dubai I'm 32 years old, and single:
> - 17,500 AED/month basic salary
> - 11,500 AED/month accomodation
> - 7,600 AED/month transportation
> - medical insurance
> - 1 round trip flight home per year
> - 30 calender days of leave plus public holidays.
> 
> All will be paid to me as a lump sum.
> 
> Good for a structural engineer in Dubai?


sounds pretty good to me - especially at your age, single, no school fees etc


----------



## blackknight

i'm a mechanical engineer with 7 years of experience , i got an the following package: 

- 18,000 AED/month all inclusive -
- family round trip ticket ( paid cash based on highest ticket rates )
- family medical insurance (1st class coverage)
- 25% annual bonus
- School fees 15,000 AED/ 1st kid and 10,000 AED/2nd kid ( to be paid after the promotion which is expected to be after 1 years based on company policy )
- 25 working days annual leave 

i'm married got wife and 2 kids( 3 years , 1 year )

Is it Good , Fair or Not acceptable at all ????


----------



## Midgetgem

*Compensation?*

Hi could someone explain what the compensation figure that i keep seeing on jobs ads is please? Just starting to look at Dubai so this is all new to me.
Thanks


----------



## internationalcanuck

blackknight said:


> i'm a mechanical engineer with 7 years of experience , i got an the following package:
> 
> - 18,000 AED/month all inclusive -
> - family round trip ticket ( paid cash based on highest ticket rates )
> - family medical insurance (1st class coverage)
> - 25% annual bonus
> - School fees 15,000 AED/ 1st kid and 10,000 AED/2nd kid ( to be paid after the promotion which is expected to be after 1 years based on company policy )
> - 25 working days annual leave
> 
> i'm married got wife and 2 kids( 3 years , 1 year )
> 
> Is it Good , Fair or Not acceptable at all ????


Find out how much schools cost in Dubai. It also depends on the lifestyle you will have, as housing is quite expensive. Do you want to 3-bedroom villa/house or a 2-bedroom apartment where your children share room? You will also need a car. After housing and car purchase, everything else is very affordable in Dubai. Will your wife be working as well?


----------



## knee-dragger777

*Potential new Expatriate to Al Ain*

All,

I have just discovered this forum, and considering becoming an expat. I am a US citizen with 20 years of construction management experience. I am currently in talks with a respected healthcare (hospital) construction company building a very large hospital. I lost a well paying job here in June 2010 making about $100k/ per year. Now I am making about 60% of that in a current job. I am married and have three kids 16, and 12 year old twins.

I would like to know your thoughts about what is considered a great package. My thoughts are to leave my family behind until my oldest graduates in 18 months. I know this will be difficult, thus the reason for the compensation. I can live cheaply, and am easy to please. Preliminary discussions have indicated a 4 week leave option.

Please provide some advice regarding how housing, transportation (in UAE and return home), fuel allowances, auto allowances, are working. One person here gave me the advice of double your salary here to make it worthwhile.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vantage

blackknight said:


> i'm a mechanical engineer with 7 years of experience , i got an the following package:
> 
> - 18,000 AED/month all inclusive -
> - family round trip ticket ( paid cash based on highest ticket rates )
> - family medical insurance (1st class coverage)
> - 25% annual bonus
> - School fees 15,000 AED/ 1st kid and 10,000 AED/2nd kid ( to be paid after the promotion which is expected to be after 1 years based on company policy )
> - 25 working days annual leave
> 
> i'm married got wife and 2 kids( 3 years , 1 year )
> 
> Is it Good , Fair or Not acceptable at all ????


any accommodation allowance?
do you have to fund your children's education in year one? No guarantee of a promotion - therefore no guarantee of future school fees.
You will be paying a significant amount towards their education yourself, as 25,000 / year across two children is low.
also, discount the 'bonus' in your calculations. THis is nice if you get it it, but it needs to work without it.


----------



## knee-dragger777

knee-dragger777 said:


> All,
> 
> I have just discovered this forum, and considering becoming an expat. I am a US citizen with 20 years of construction management experience. I am currently in talks with a respected healthcare (hospital) construction company building a very large hospital. I lost a well paying job here in June 2010 making about $100k/ per year. Now I am making about 60% of that in a current job. I am married and have three kids 16, and 12 year old twins.
> 
> I would like to know your thoughts about what is considered a great package. My thoughts are to leave my family behind until my oldest graduates in 18 months. I know this will be difficult, thus the reason for the compensation. I can live cheaply, and am easy to please. Preliminary discussions have indicated a 4 week leave option.
> 
> Please provide some advice regarding how housing, transportation (in UAE and return home), fuel allowances, auto allowances, are working. One person here gave me the advice of double your salary here to make it worthwhile.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


One clarification I forgot to mention above. I would probably like to bring my family over once I am settled.


----------



## vantage

knee-dragger777 said:


> All,
> 
> I have just discovered this forum, and considering becoming an expat. I am a US citizen with 20 years of construction management experience. I am currently in talks with a respected healthcare (hospital) construction company building a very large hospital. I lost a well paying job here in June 2010 making about $100k/ per year. Now I am making about 60% of that in a current job. I am married and have three kids 16, and 12 year old twins.
> 
> I would like to know your thoughts about what is considered a great package. My thoughts are to leave my family behind until my oldest graduates in 18 months. I know this will be difficult, thus the reason for the compensation. I can live cheaply, and am easy to please. Preliminary discussions have indicated a 4 week leave option.
> 
> Please provide some advice regarding how housing, transportation (in UAE and return home), fuel allowances, auto allowances, are working. One person here gave me the advice of double your salary here to make it worthwhile.
> Thanks in advance.


as regards bringing your kids post-graduation.... Are they boys or girls? I think over 18, a male needs a visa in his own right (he needs to get a job) or be in further education. (you probably want their further education to be outside UAE) Girls are OK, and can stay under their parents sponsorship, i think.


----------



## knee-dragger777

vantage said:


> as regards bringing your kids post-graduation.... Are they boys or girls? I think over 18, a male needs a visa in his own right (he needs to get a job) or be in further education. (you probably want their further education to be outside UAE) Girls are OK, and can stay under their parents sponsorship, i think.


Good question, My son is 18, and I would leave him here to work and continue education with college. My 12 year old twins are boy and girl.


----------



## internationalcanuck

knee-dragger777 said:


> All,
> 
> I have just discovered this forum, and considering becoming an expat. I am a US citizen with 20 years of construction management experience. I am currently in talks with a respected healthcare (hospital) construction company building a very large hospital. I lost a well paying job here in June 2010 making about $100k/ per year. Now I am making about 60% of that in a current job. I am married and have three kids 16, and 12 year old twins.
> 
> I would like to know your thoughts about what is considered a great package. My thoughts are to leave my family behind until my oldest graduates in 18 months. I know this will be difficult, thus the reason for the compensation. I can live cheaply, and am easy to please. Preliminary discussions have indicated a 4 week leave option.
> 
> Please provide some advice regarding how housing, transportation (in UAE and return home), fuel allowances, auto allowances, are working. One person here gave me the advice of double your salary here to make it worthwhile.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Knee-dragger,

Getting double your salary, I'm not so sure about as this is post 2008 real estate collapse, and it's a modern city with a high standard of living. Double your take-home pay certainly is possible however, since Dubai is tax-free, and other than housing, everything is pretty affordable. Being from the U.S. look at options for avoiding having to pay tax in the U.S., because I believe U.S. citizens legally have to file taxes anywhere they live in the world, even if they have no plans to return again.

Middle east countries usually divide up your salary into components:
- basic salary
- housing allowance
- transportation (car, petrol, maintenance, insurance)
- children's school fees
- medical coverage
- relocation costs

They did this for tax advantages for the company, since they pay lower corporate taxes the lower the basic salary is.

If you brings the kids over, you'll want to get an additional allowance for their school fees, as there is no such thing as public schools, and look into what current school fees are so you know what number to go back to your employer with. 
You should be expecting 1-return flight home per year for your family, if all of you are living together in Dubai. If your family is in Dubai with you, get the company to provide their medical expenses, otherwise you will have to cover the medical insurance.

Also consider that if you come over by yourself, you're housing allowance in your contract will most likely consider you as a "single", and therefore give you a housing allowance for a comfortable apartment. If you decide to bring your family over, you made decide you want a villa (house), and will either need to eat into your basic salary, or try to renegotiate with your company, which may be difficult if you're current contract hasn't expired yet.

Sorry it is a bit vague, but hope that helps. Basically get as much information as possible written in the contract.


----------



## blackknight

internationalcanuck said:


> Find out how much schools cost in Dubai. It also depends on the lifestyle you will have, as housing is quite expensive. Do you want to 3-bedroom villa/house or a 2-bedroom apartment where your children share room? You will also need a car. After housing and car purchase, everything else is very affordable in Dubai. Will your wife be working as well?


i do really want to thank u for your reply; 

- my wife is an architect but i guess she will not have an opportunity since i do not wanna hire a nanny - also their will be no space for a nanny if i got 2 bedroom- to work in Dubai cause of the kids 

- i wanna have 2 bedroom apartment for now, this will vary from 3000 : 6000 AED/month i guess 

i think i'm gonna buy a Yaris or VW golf for around 1800:2000 AED/month

this will keep 10,000 AED/month for living cost , DEWA, Petrol , cell phones and savings


but the most thing i worry about is school fees wt it's gonna swallow all the money i'm going to save in a year !!!!


also for the kitchen equipment and apartment furniture , how much it gonna cost me for a fair stuff - cause this has to be done foe the new apartment , right ????


----------



## internationalcanuck

blackknight said:


> i do really want to thank u for your reply;
> 
> - my wife is an architect but i guess she will not have an opportunity since i do not wanna hire a nanny - also their will be no space for a nanny if i got 2 bedroom- to work in Dubai cause of the kids
> 
> - i wanna have 2 bedroom apartment for now, this will vary from 3000 : 6000 AED/month i guess
> 
> i think i'm gonna buy a Yaris or VW golf for around 1800:2000 AED/month
> 
> this will keep 10,000 AED/month for living cost , DEWA, Petrol , cell phones and savings
> 
> 
> but the most thing i worry about is school fees wt it's gonna swallow all the money i'm going to save in a year !!!!
> 
> 
> also for the kitchen equipment and apartment furniture , how much it gonna cost me for a fair stuff - cause this has to be done foe the new apartment , right ????


You'll be able to hire a nanny pretty cheaply in Dubai.
I'd recommend with the way people drive on the roads in Dubai at least get a Honda Accord size of car... people drive crazy there.
Petrol is like $0.40 a litre so it's not a huge expense (there's not many places to drive to outside of Dubai for road trips lol)
- Dubai apartments, Dubai villas for rent - property rentals in Abu Dhabi and UAE at Just Rentals - is a good page to get an idea of the price of apartments and villas
- Cost of Living - to compare different cities standards of living

As a rough guide, I would say the bare minimum your base salary shouldn't be less than your aftertax salary if you're in a western country, then add on all of those other items. Factor in too the cost of the different lifestyle, to keep you entertained there. Dubai is a modern city, but it's also muslim, so it is more conservative that western countries, i.e. no lotteries, casinos, alcohol is heavily taxed, and you need a permit to take it home. It also lacks spontaneity, i.e. you won't be walking down to a local pub and find a local live band playing to enjoy (you don't walk anywhere, EVER outside), nor outdoor festivals to enjoy. So you will be spending a lot of time wandering around shopping malls (which leads to buying things to alleviate boredom). Don't want to put your off Dubai. You'll have a high standard of living, and you won't be bored if you know what to expect, as there are so many expats, people are engaging and willing to take you out to show you around. Lounging around on the beach or at the pool is free! And Dubai does bring in a lot of big name concerts, plus there's the horse races and pro-tennis tournament, and car races. Not to mention going off-roading in the sanddunes.


----------



## mariaayaz

Hello there,

I have done my BS in art and design from Pakistan and got my MFA degree from Canada, I also hold Canadian citizenship. I have 2 yrs work experience in agency. I want to ask what if i want to move Dubai along my daughter, what package i should expect ?

Thanks


----------



## knee-dragger777

internationalcanuck said:


> Hi Knee-dragger,
> 
> Getting double your salary, I'm not so sure about as this is post 2008 real estate collapse, and it's a modern city with a high standard of living. Double your take-home pay certainly is possible however, since Dubai is tax-free, and other than housing, everything is pretty affordable. Being from the U.S. look at options for avoiding having to pay tax in the U.S., because I believe U.S. citizens legally have to file taxes anywhere they live in the world, even if they have no plans to return again.


Canuck,

Thanks so much, this is helpful. I fully understand the housing, school, and health insurance options. At this time anyway, I view this as a temporary solution for about 2 years. If things go better than anticipated, I may stay longer. 

Regarding salary, for my situation what is considered average wage rates?

I plan to discuss tax options with my accountant. What do other Expats do to avoid taxation? Does anyone know of tax shelters offshore, like the Virgin Islands, or others? Also, I need to clarify this engagement is in Abu Dabi.

Thanks,


----------



## internationalcanuck

knee-dragger777 said:


> Canuck,
> 
> Thanks so much, this is helpful. I fully understand the housing, school, and health insurance options. At this time anyway, I view this as a temporary solution for about 2 years. If things go better than anticipated, I may stay longer.
> 
> Regarding salary, for my situation what is considered average wage rates?
> 
> I plan to discuss tax options with my accountant. What do other Expats do to avoid taxation? Does anyone know of tax shelters offshore, like the Virgin Islands, or others? Also, I need to clarify this engagement is in Abu Dabi.
> 
> Thanks,


I really can't say specifically about salary. As it comes down to country of origin, and the company you'd be working for. A western company will pay western expats well, arabic/asian companies in general pay less. It also depends on if there is high demand right now for your area of expertise in the UAE.

Generally though, the "expat" days of 1 person working, wife staying home, having a nanny plus 2 SUVs and eating out every night are over.

In terms of taxes, I think the US is the most strict in requirements for declaring foreign income. Most other countries, like Canada, Australia, UK (in general) require you to demonstrate that they are no longer your residence, and have no intention of returning (i.e. you can't still have a house and your kids living there, while you're in the UAE). But speak with an accountant to get exact advice.

HSBC bank has branches and ATMs across the UAE, and they also have "tax-efficient" options for accounts opened in the Channel Island off the coast of the UK.


----------



## internationalcanuck

knee-dragger777 said:


> Canuck,
> 
> Thanks so much, this is helpful. I fully understand the housing, school, and health insurance options. At this time anyway, I view this as a temporary solution for about 2 years. If things go better than anticipated, I may stay longer.
> 
> Regarding salary, for my situation what is considered average wage rates?
> 
> I plan to discuss tax options with my accountant. What do other Expats do to avoid taxation? Does anyone know of tax shelters offshore, like the Virgin Islands, or others? Also, I need to clarify this engagement is in Abu Dabi.
> 
> Thanks,


Abu Dhabi is about a 1.5 hour drive away from Dubai. It's slightly smaller, and a more conservative emirate (province/state) since it is the capital of the UAE. The layout is more similar to a normal city that you'd be accustomed to with a downtown and walkable streets. Lots of palaces to go visit, and the Sheik Zeiyad Grand Mosque.


----------



## Campaignmanager

*The best possible package*

Hi guys,

I am australian citizen with Indian origin. I am looking for a job in Search Engine Marketing(Google Marketing) industy as I have 3 yrs experience in this industry in Austaralia. I was wondering what should be best possible package to live good life in Dubai for 2 of us considering my wife not going to work initially. If anyone can provide approx expense for food, rent, internet, mobile, travel, entertainment etc. 
Also does any one know how to apply for yellow pages in Dubai? I work for Yellow Pages in Australia so guess this might be useful. 

Thanks


----------



## un2012

un2012 said:


> hi everyone,well i m new to this blog....just wanna share that i got a job in sharjah with basic salary 20000AED,housing allowance upto 80000peryear,65%of school fee payment for the kids by company,medical for myself and no medical for my family.kindly tell me is medical expensive in sharjah?also kindly let me know which place is the best to live in sharjah and which british school is well reputed in sharjah.thanks ...will be waiting for response....heard about scholars international academy?kindly give suggestions...


i m still waiting for anyone's reply....kindly guide me as well.


----------



## knee-dragger777

internationalcanuck said:


> I really can't say specifically about salary. As it comes down to country of origin, and the company you'd be working for. A western company will pay western expats well, arabic/asian companies in general pay less. It also depends on if there is high demand right now for your area of expertise in the UAE.
> 
> Generally though, the "expat" days of 1 person working, wife staying home, having a nanny plus 2 SUVs and eating out every night are over.
> 
> In terms of taxes, I think the US is the most strict in requirements for declaring foreign income. Most other countries, like Canada, Australia, UK (in general) require you to demonstrate that they are no longer your residence, and have no intention of returning (i.e. you can't still have a house and your kids living there, while you're in the UAE). But speak with an accountant to get exact advice.
> 
> HSBC bank has branches and ATMs across the UAE, and they also have "tax-efficient" options for accounts opened in the Channel Island off the coast of the UK.


Canuck,

This is great inside information regarding the Arabic/Asian organizations, and something to keep in mind going forward. Thanks for that. 

One question had arisen recently, how do companies handle retirement packages? In the states some institutions match 20% of what you put in a retirement plan. Is this common? Also, are bonus options commonplace? Handled on a case by case basis?

Thanks again.


----------



## familyoffour

Hello all, I got my formal offer today for my promotion which will see us (family of four) move to Dubai in January. (all AED):

- Base salary 35,083 per month.
- Annual Bonus 25%
- Housing allowance 15416 per month
- Utility allowance 1208 per month
- Cost of living allowance 1354 per month
- Transport 2500 per month
- School fees, registration fees, books, school transportation paid for both children.
- Medical and dental cover for myself, spouse and children.
- Travel home budget which will cover two round trips for whole family per year.
- 13800 per year for my spouse for training, development and job search.


I think it's a very good offer. I will be paying tax in Ireland on salary and bonus but everything else is tax free.

Out of this I also have some financial committments in Ireland (mortgage) to pay.

Would appreciate your thoughts, especially the housing allowance, can we get a nice villa in a nice area for this amount? I will be working in DIFC. My wife will probably try and find employment after the family is settled. Also is the transport allowance enough to lease a decent car?

Many thanks.


----------



## knee-dragger777

familyoffour said:


> Hello all, I got my formal offer today for my promotion which will see us (family of four) move to Dubai in January. (all AED):
> 
> - Base salary 35,083 per month.
> - Annual Bonus 25%
> - Housing allowance 15416 per month
> - Utility allowance 1208 per month
> - Cost of living allowance 1354 per month
> - Transport 2500 per month
> - School fees, registration fees, books, school transportation paid for both children.
> - Medical and dental cover for myself, spouse and children.
> - Travel home budget which will cover two round trips for whole family per year.
> - 13800 per year for my spouse for training, development and job search.
> 
> 
> I think it's a very good offer. I will be paying tax in Ireland on salary and bonus but everything else is tax free.
> 
> Out of this I also have some financial committments in Ireland (mortgage) to pay.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts, especially the housing allowance, can we get a nice villa in a nice area for this amount? I will be working in DIFC. My wife will probably try and find employment after the family is settled. Also is the transport allowance enough to lease a decent car?
> 
> Many thanks.


Good job! Just curious, what line of work will you be doing?


----------



## lan1985

I did My Masters in International Logistics & Supply chain Management from UK, and did my undergrad in BE Mechanical Engg in india , I have worked in UK for a year as Warehouse Executive, but the position offered to was Logistics Co-ordinator with a salary of just 4000dhs ,Is this worth it ? please give me your valuable suggestions i am new to Dubai


----------



## familyoffour

knee-dragger777 said:


> Good job! Just curious, what line of work will you be doing?


Thanks KD, I work in finance.


----------



## dhjb123

Hi everyone!

I am a 22 yo girl, business graduate from the UK,

I have a scheduled interview for the Investment Banking department in an international bank in Dubai,think HSBC rank. There is a big chance of me getting an offer as I already know some important people there.

What salary and package should I expect as Analyst in IB? I have done just finance _internships _ during the summer holidays,no full time job.


Any information or advice,much appreciated!


----------



## blackknight

un2012 said:


> hi everyone,well i m new to this blog....just wanna share that i got a job in sharjah with basic salary 20000AED,housing allowance upto 80000peryear,65%of school fee payment for the kids by company,medical for myself and no medical for my family.kindly tell me is medical expensive in sharjah?also kindly let me know which place is the best to live in sharjah and which british school is well reputed in sharjah.thanks ...will be waiting for response....heard about scholars international academy?kindly give suggestions...


Actually the most important thing to worry about is accommodation,medical insurance and school fees

the rates i'm gonna tell is Dubai rates and of course sharjah has cheaper rates :

for housing 80K/year is a fair value for 2 bedroom apartment 
Medical insurance costs around 6 or 7k/month for 1st class family coverage


----------



## rsinner

familyoffour said:


> Hello all, I got my formal offer today for my promotion which will see us (family of four) move to Dubai in January. (all AED):
> 
> - Base salary 35,083 per month.
> - Annual Bonus 25%
> - Housing allowance 15416 per month
> - Utility allowance 1208 per month
> - Cost of living allowance 1354 per month
> - Transport 2500 per month
> - School fees, registration fees, books, school transportation paid for both children.
> - Medical and dental cover for myself, spouse and children.
> - Travel home budget which will cover two round trips for whole family per year.
> - 13800 per year for my spouse for training, development and job search.
> 
> 
> I think it's a very good offer. I will be paying tax in Ireland on salary and bonus but everything else is tax free.
> 
> Out of this I also have some financial committments in Ireland (mortgage) to pay.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts, especially the housing allowance, can we get a nice villa in a nice area for this amount? I will be working in DIFC. My wife will probably try and find employment after the family is settled. Also is the transport allowance enough to lease a decent car?
> 
> Many thanks.


Seems like a good package. Probably this is at the Associate Director level in which case this is fairly standard


----------



## rsinner

dhjb123 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a 22 yo girl, business graduate from the UK,
> 
> I have a scheduled interview for the Investment Banking department in an international bank in Dubai,think HSBC rank. There is a big chance of me getting an offer as I already know some important people there.
> 
> What salary and package should I expect as Analyst in IB? I have done just finance _internships _ during the summer holidays,no full time job.
> 
> 
> Any information or advice,much appreciated!


If the bank is like HSBC (probably standard chartered), I don't think you will have any say or leverage in negotiating the salary. The salary is fairly standard, and st the first year analyst level I am guessing it might be in the 20-25K p.m. + bonus range. 

Other than that, the Middle East is not a great market to be in IBD. the market is small, and there are very few live transactions people are working on these days. But again London is not doing well either. Otherwise, the recruitment process and colleagues would be very much like back in the UK so prepare the same way that you would prepare for an interview back home.


----------



## internationalcanuck

It is a tax free country, it will be up to you to set aside money for retirement, unemployment, etc. 
You do get an "end of service" benefit, for when you finish your contract, which is 1month of basic salary for every year of service, up to 2 years of salary (i.e. work for 24 years). You have to complete your contract, otherwise you don't get it.



knee-dragger777 said:


> Canuck,
> 
> This is great inside information regarding the Arabic/Asian organizations, and something to keep in mind going forward. Thanks for that.
> 
> One question had arisen recently, how do companies handle retirement packages? In the states some institutions match 20% of what you put in a retirement plan. Is this common? Also, are bonus options commonplace? Handled on a case by case basis?
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## un2012

blackknight said:


> Actually the most important thing to worry about is accommodation,medical insurance and school fees
> 
> the rates i'm gonna tell is Dubai rates and of course sharjah has cheaper rates :
> 
> for housing 80K/year is a fair value for 2 bedroom apartment
> Medical insurance costs around 6 or 7k/month for 1st class family coverage


thanks for ur help blackknight.do u know any blog specially created by sharjah community?


----------



## fcjb1970

knee-dragger777 said:


> Canuck,
> 
> This is great inside information regarding the Arabic/Asian organizations, and something to keep in mind going forward. Thanks for that.
> 
> One question had arisen recently, how do companies handle retirement packages? In the states some institutions match 20% of what you put in a retirement plan. Is this common? Also, are bonus options commonplace? Handled on a case by case basis?
> 
> Thanks again.


There is no such thing as a retirement plan here, you are on your own for saving. There is a requirement that companies pay an End of Service Gratuity. This is 21 days per year (after one full year, 30 days per year for each year after 5) of basic salary. Companies get around it by keeping you basic salary low and having your pay consist of allowances. Unlikely more the 50% of salary will be basic salary and quite likely less than that. 

Maybe enough to ease the costs of moving home, not a retirement plan


----------



## gulefe

Hello

I am a Canadian civil engineer with 4 years of construction experience from reputable heavy infrastructure projects from around Toronto. My wife found a job in Dubai and she already moved there. I am planning to also follow her and move to Dubai soon even if this means leaving my job in Toronto. I did start applying for jobs in Dubai but I have yet to hear anything. They say construction is slow in Dubai at the moment although I am also looking into related industries such as the insurance industry. My current yearly salary is 64000 CAD a year before taxes plus benefits. I am not desperate and I want to find a job that is in line with my experience. What kind of recommendations would you have for a person like me? How much salary shall I expect from an employer in Dubai with my amount of experience? Thank you


----------



## internationalcanuck

gulefe said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a Canadian civil engineer with 4 years of construction experience from reputable heavy infrastructure projects from around Toronto. My wife found a job in Dubai and she already moved there. I am planning to also follow her and move to Dubai soon even if this means leaving my job in Toronto. I did start applying for jobs in Dubai but I have yet to hear anything. They say construction is slow in Dubai at the moment although I am also looking into related industries such as the insurance industry. My current yearly salary is 64000 CAD a year before taxes plus benefits. I am not desperate and I want to find a job that is in line with my experience. What kind of recommendations would you have for a person like me? How much salary shall I expect from an employer in Dubai with my amount of experience? Thank you


Dubai isn't doing the massive over-the-top iconic buildings anymore, it's just doing regular commercial/residential buildings now. Abu Dhabi is booming, as well as Doh in Qatar, Riyadh and Jeddah in Saudi Arabia. A lot of companies that are based in Dubai are doing work around the whole region.


----------



## Hikkos

internationalcanuck said:


> Dubai isn't doing the massive over-the-top iconic buildings anymore, it's just doing regular commercial/residential buildings now. Abu Dhabi is booming, as well as Doh in Qatar, Riyadh and Jeddah in Saudi Arabia. A lot of companies that are based in Dubai are doing work around the whole region.


I second this statement also. There are still tons of buildings being built here including a remake of the Taj Mahal but four times bigger, but most of those jobs are contracted out. Abu Dhabi definitely has most of the money in the UAE and is looking into expanding their city greatly as it is still the capital, but doesn't really look like the capital. 

If you want to get a real response, use your wife's address here in Dubai, and find EVERY SINGLE LAST construction company thats based in the UAE and email them directly. I guarantee you'll get a response then. Its alot harder to find a job here living in another country, than if you actually resided in the country.

As far as salaries go, I cannot offer much help there, but you can go to sites like Bayt, gulftalent, monstergulf, charterhouse, laimoon, etc. and find out the average salaries going for your current position.


----------



## Kartikbhatt

Dear all.

I am 33 with 10 years of experience behind me in India, and have been offered a following at a vice president level in an MNC in dubai 

Monthly AED 25,000
Housing: 70,000 aed annually for fully furnished acoomodation.
transport : car
family leave and travel 1 month in a year

Is it good enough for a family of 2 adults and 1 child ( 7 yrs) coming in from india?
please advice.


----------



## blazeaway

gulefe said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a Canadian civil engineer with 4 years of construction experience from reputable heavy infrastructure projects from around Toronto. My wife found a job in Dubai and she already moved there. I am planning to also follow her and move to Dubai soon even if this means leaving my job in Toronto. I did start applying for jobs in Dubai but I have yet to hear anything. They say construction is slow in Dubai at the moment although I am also looking into related industries such as the insurance industry. My current yearly salary is 64000 CAD a year before taxes plus benefits. I am not desperate and I want to find a job that is in line with my experience. What kind of recommendations would you have for a person like me? How much salary shall I expect from an employer in Dubai with my amount of experience? Thank you


Try Habtoor Leighton, Brookfield Multiplex, Al Futthaim Carillion, Besix, BAM.

Otherwise Abu Dhabi Midfield Terminal is starting - TAV/Arabtec/CCC Joint venture


----------



## Hikkos

Kartikbhatt said:


> Dear all.
> 
> I am 33 with 10 years of experience behind me in India, and have been offered a following at a vice president level in an MNC in dubai
> 
> Monthly AED 25,000
> Housing: 70,000 aed annually for fully furnished acoomodation.
> transport : car
> family leave and travel 1 month in a year
> 
> Is it good enough for a family of 2 adults and 1 child ( 7 yrs) coming in from india?
> please advice.


Is your housing included within the 25k monthly or is that seperate? If its seperate, you guys will be comfortable with everyday living. I don't know how your savings is, but it'll leave a bit of room to save if you are fiscally smart. As far as 70k for housing, you can get a pretty good 2 bedroom, but if you want a better place especially for the wife, then you would probably look into the 80-130k yearly housing.


----------



## Kartikbhatt

Hikkos said:


> Is your housing included within the 25k monthly or is that seperate? If its seperate, you guys will be comfortable with everyday living. I don't know how your savings is, but it'll leave a bit of room to save if you are fiscally smart. As far as 70k for housing, you can get a pretty good 2 bedroom, but if you want a better place especially for the wife, then you would probably look into the 80-130k yearly housing.



Thanks a lot buddy...

The Housing is seperate - over and above the 300K annual pay. 

Also Medical / Children Education / Travel / Return Airfare etc are free and paid separately- over and above the regular pay - and add upto another 80 K annually.- so all in all - 300 + 70 +80 == 450K AED.

Need some inputs on quality of life and standard of living.. Coz we live in Bangalore - a growing metropolis in India, and are kind of fond of Good lifestyle and indulge in our 7 yr old kid...


----------



## Ausee76

Hi All, 

I am in the process of negotiating my salary with a company in Abu Dhabi. I am currently on Australian $130,000 per year package here in Australia. I have asked for UAE 35,000 to 40,000 Per month plus +housing+tickets+kids education. Please let me know if this will be OK for Abu Dhabi?



Thanks


----------



## blazeaway

Ausee76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of negotiating my salary with a company in Abu Dhabi. I am currently on Australian $130,000 per year package here in Australia. I have asked for UAE 35,000 to 40,000 Per month plus +housing+tickets+kids education. Please let me know if this will be OK for Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Thanks


Should be if medical also provided


----------



## Hikkos

Kartikbhatt said:


> Thanks a lot buddy...
> 
> The Housing is seperate - over and above the 300K annual pay.
> 
> Also Medical / Children Education / Travel / Return Airfare etc are free and paid separately- over and above the regular pay - and add upto another 80 K annually.- so all in all - 300 + 70 +80 == 450K AED.
> 
> Need some inputs on quality of life and standard of living.. Coz we live in Bangalore - a growing metropolis in India, and are kind of fond of Good lifestyle and indulge in our 7 yr old kid...


I would say 25k a month would be able to afford you guys a decent standard of living here. Obviously the housing thing would kind of eat into your salary a bit, so it depends upon how often you plan on going out, eating out, etc. I would say expect to pay about 3k a month for food, car would run you anywhere from 3-7k depending upon what you fancy, and the rest would be whatever you want to do with it.


----------



## jdevil505

Well after 7 months since the initial offer, I was finally given the green light and I'm heading over Dec. 2, thanks for the advice everyone and maybe see a couple of you over there.


----------



## Magpie21

Hi all
Been offered:
330500 salary
110000 housing
36000 car allowance
27500 per child education allowance
100000 bonus
Business class flights home once per year for all
Medical for all

Have a three kids, and currently earn circa 90k in the UK.

Is this a comparable offer?

Cheers


----------



## loobylou

*Is this a good package for Dubai?*

Hi,

My husband has been offered a job in Dubai which roughly equates to £9.6k sterling a month (this includes school and housing). On top of this, there is a relocation allowance, flights home for the family once per year, flight there and flight back for all of us if the employment ends and medical insurance.

Is this a good package for Dubai? In the UK, my husband earns approx £85k per annum plus I also work. I'm not sure of my plans if we move to Dubai and if I will work or not.


----------



## loobylou

I should add that this equates to 56,000 AED per month for salary,housing, transport and schooling


----------



## abhik

Hello All,

I wish to enquire what would be an approximate package for my profile, details below.

I'm an IT Security Engineering Manager with 12+ yrs of work experience in the software, wireless and enterprise Industry in USA - Previously worked for Microsoft Corporation for 9 years and currently working for one of the biggest wireless carrier in United States as a Security engineering manager. 

What is approx. package per month + benefits for Senior Security Engg. Manager position? My current package in United States is ~$170K p/a including 20% annual bonus. 

I have family of 4 (wife + 2 kids, 10, 6yrs) and they will move with me.

I'm new to this and would appreciate feedback and what I should expect with UAE offer. I'm US Citizen if that's help in negotiating more salary.

Thanks
Abhi


----------



## pbizzle

*Events Organiser Post*

I have a potential events organisation position as part of an company linked with the AD govt.
I would be moving with my wife and 2 year old, currently earn £34k in London, which is only just enough to scrape by (my wife not working currently) I have 7 years’ experience in venue mgmt and event organisation. 
I have not been given a potential package figure yet, but the move is solely dependent on our ability to live to a decent standard (not necc luxurious), school our son, run a car (which I expect will be necc) and maybe save a few quid. My wife will be looking to work further down the line but we are not factoring an income from her currently.
Any advice appreciated


----------



## Guest

abhik said:


> I have family of 4 (wife + 2 kids, 10, 6yrs) and they will move with me.


I read that as you have 4 wives, and for a second I thought you will fit in easily. haha


----------



## abhik

nathanalgren said:


> I read that as you have 4 wives, and for a second I thought you will fit in easily. haha


No man, I wish

Only emirates can have that..lol

family of four - myself, wifey, 2 kids..that's all

Any advice on package and benefits which can be expected for senior IT engineering manager position.


----------



## vantage

Magpie21 said:


> Hi all
> Been offered:
> 330500 salary
> 110000 housing
> 36000 car allowance
> 27500 per child education allowance
> 100000 bonus
> Business class flights home once per year for all
> Medical for all
> 
> Have a three kids, and currently earn circa 90k in the UK.
> 
> Is this a comparable offer?
> 
> Cheers


depends where you live.
If you live in London, you'll probably be better off.
If you live in Inverness....... then the prices are going to be steeper, but still not a bad offer at all.
Make sure it works WITHOUT the 100,000 bonus.. Don't count on it!
If it's guaranteed, it's not a bonus.
As someone else said, worth seeing if you can get the business class flights as cash - take economy for the 5 of you and pocket the not inconsiderable difference.

The 27500 education allowance will not cover a school completely. You'll be looking at 36,000 to 50,000 per annum, and more if they;re older for a good school.
Similarly, you'll be wanting a bigger place than 110,000 will afford, probably.
Think of it all as a 'lump sum' and divide it up that way, rather than trying to pigeon hole allowances against costs (unless the company makes that tricky)
Ideally, you want to get the total / 12 paid to you every month to do with what you want, rather than have them 'manage' your allowances.


----------



## vantage

loobylou said:


> I should add that this equates to 56,000 AED per month for salary,housing, transport and schooling


depends - one child or six??!!!
how much do you earn? 15K? 50K?

these factors are both important....

schooling will be between 36,000 aed and 50,000 aed per child, depending on age and school.

you need to think about your TOTAL income now as a comparison. Are there pension contributions and benefits over and above the 90K?

I'd say you'll be pretty comfortbable (more comfortable than me!!) but that depends on whether you have a smallholding in Hampshire with six horses, a Range Rover, three dogs and some hens, or live in a semi in Birmingham (NTTAWWT!)

will you have financial commitments in the UK? a mortgage to cover etc?

90K buys you a very different lifestyle in different parts of the UK.


----------



## Solina

Hi guys! Quick question... how much should I expect for an Events Coordinator in a 5* Hotel in Dubai? 
I have 5 years experience.
I'm married and no kids.

Thanks a lot!!

Soli


----------



## hetalp

*i have been approached for buyer position also with landmark, help!*

hi,

i have been approached for a buyer position with landmark group as well.
I am from the uk as well and i dont know whether its worth it to move to dubai and seeking more knowledge from people who have.

have you moved to the uae?
how did you find it when you moved?
did they help enough or offer you anything more than just the 25k, as to be honest that doesn't seem like a lot for me to move to a different country for..?
how is the culture there as i have never been i don't know?
how is the accommodation there?
are the other staff friendly? are they welcoming?
how is the work load and how do they work in the office?
are the living costs manageable with what you are getting paid every month?
what are the best places to live near there head office?
i dont drive in the uk, do they have public transport that is accessible for a woman to be safe on to get to their head office everyday?

im sorry for asking loads of questions i just want a better idea of what i would be getting if i decide to move there?

i have also heard its very different for a woman in a muslim country have you faced any restrictions? - im quite worried about this and have heard so many horror stories.

i would really appreciate it if you could get back to me and let me know your thoughts.

Thank you.






amyhackleyjones said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently interviewing with the Landmark group and wanted to know what everyone thought about the package i was offered, i would also be interested to know if anyone has any experience working for this company on the buying side as i would be keen to hear your opinions
> The package is below but i am trying to negotiate closer to 13,500 aed per month
> Salary upto 12,000 AED per month (inclusive of housing allowance + travel allowance)which is upto £25,000 Tax free
> • Private medical insurance for you
> • Life insurance only for you
> • Free flight ticket back to your home country after 1 year service for you
> • Holiday allowance 30 days + national holidays up to 11 days.
> • Unlimited petrol card if you buy your own car (if you have a driving license you can turn your license into a international driving license and buy a car there straight away)
> • Relocation sum of Est. 4,000 AED for you to receive when you receive your working visa and official resident card
> • Open end contract
> • They will pay for your working visa which is upto 2 years.
> Company will pay for your single flight ticket
> • Company will pay 21 days accommodation in their hotel
> • They will pay for your working visa
> • They will pay for travel allowance for the first week
> 
> I would appreciate any comments
> 
> Thanks


----------



## arun_7786

*Need opinion*

Dear all,

I am an Individual and moving to Dubai for employment in a banking sector and i am being offered a salary of 9500 AED.

please confirm if the same will suffice there as I have given to understand the cost of living specially rentals are quite high.

Kindly suggest if 9500 AED will be sufficient to maintain the standard of living.

Opinion from all of you will be a great help.

Total expenditure in a month ?

Thanks and regards,
Arun


----------



## pavlina

*OT offer*

Hi everyone. I have been offered a position as an OT in a medical center that opens up a paediatric unit. The offer includes 10,000 AED monthly + single accommodation+ 20% of all revenue greater
than 30,000 AED earned from my services in a month. I have no idea how feasible is to reach 30,000 AED. Another thing I am considering to request is health insurance. Is it sth the employers are usually willing to cover? thanks!


----------



## pamela0810

Please read through the salary thread at the top of this forum to get a better understanding of what a realistic pay packing would be in Dubai. Also, if you're already living in Australia and have a job there, there's no point in moving to Dubai.


----------



## Chocoholic

Everyone's standard of living is different, so that's an impossible to answer question! Many people earn less than 5k and survive - just.


----------



## vantage

pavlina said:


> Hi everyone. I have been offered a position as an OT in a medical center that opens up a paediatric unit. The offer includes 10,000 AED monthly + single accommodation+ 20% of all revenue greater
> than 30,000 AED earned from my services in a month. I have no idea how feasible is to reach 30,000 AED. Another thing I am considering to request is health insurance. Is it sth the employers are usually willing to cover? thanks!


i know nothing of the sector, but i do know that i wouldn't work for a Medical Centre that wasn't offering a very commprehensive medical insurance policy! You'd think they'd understand that better than most!
(yes - demand it)


----------



## colaxs

arun_7786 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am an Individual and moving to Dubai for employment in a banking sector and i am being offered a salary of 9500 AED.
> 
> please confirm if the same will suffice there as I have given to understand the cost of living specially rentals are quite high.
> 
> Kindly suggest if 9500 AED will be sufficient to maintain the standard of living.
> 
> Opinion from all of you will be a great help.
> 
> Total expenditure in a month ?
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Arun


Hi Arun

Congrats on getting the offer. The answer to your questions depends on a lot of things.

1) Are you moving in with family or as a bachelor?
2) Are you open to living in shared accomodation or do you want an apartment to yourself?
3) Do you like to spend money on drinks, clubbing etc? (not judging here I swear. but these are additional costs)
4) What's the location of your office? Your accommodation would ideally be close to your office, to cut down on commuting time.
5) Are you moving here to earn and save or earn and enjoy your life? (not saying both are mutually exclusive, but it does tend to get difficult)

When I moved to Dubai 5 years ago, I started out with a salary of 4.5K AED per month. I lived in Sharjah for two years in a shared flat before switching jobs. 

Dubai is a brand conscious place. I've seen people splurge on clothes, electronics, accessories, cars just to "fit in" with the crowd. So it is easy to end up with no savings every month. There are people who are living here on bare minimum salary of 800 AED per month too. 9500 AED a month is a good starting salary by most standards, but again, it depends on what your aspirations are.

Good luck with the move and I hope you have a great career and social life


----------



## Guest

arun_7786 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am an Individual and moving to Dubai for employment in a banking sector and i am being offered a salary of 9500 AED.
> 
> please confirm if the same will suffice there as I have given to understand the cost of living specially rentals are quite high.
> 
> Kindly suggest if 9500 AED will be sufficient to maintain the standard of living.
> 
> Opinion from all of you will be a great help.
> 
> Total expenditure in a month ?
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Arun


Is that your first job? Do you have any experience in banking? I am also in finance. 

Also very good questions by colaxs. In Dubai, there are people who live with 3-4k a month, and people who cant live with 30-40k a month. So it all depends.

Also what is your other option if you turn down this offer?


----------



## Speedie

I have just recieved a offer letter from a hotel company for a position as a outlet manager for one of there bars and restaurants, i am wondering whether or not it is good offer and if some of the terms and conditions are standard 

Basic : 4800 dhs 
Allowance :3200 dhs 
Total : 8000 dhs per month 

They then state they will provide duty meals, uniform laundry facilities, they are providing single accommodation in the hotel itself, yearly return tickets, health card issued by the approved government hospital, 

they terms and conditions seem a bit over the top , 

unlimited contract with a minimum service period of two years renewed automatically for another one more year unless one party gives the other one a written notice 60 days prior to the expiry of the contract, 

how does this stack up against industry standards


----------



## newbie2011

*job offer advise request*

hello everyone,

please evaluate my job offer for dubai, i will be moving from california

job- IT director
salary - 720,000 AED per year including everything(house,car,benefits,medical insurance)

i need to decide apartment location,not sure which location is best to live

i have 2 kids(5year and 1 year old) and my wife

please advise if this seems a reasonable package
my kids will be attending international school there please advise that too

appreciate your help.

Thanks
newbie2011


----------



## Unikwa

School Fees per child - 60k average/year/child
Accommodation - 210k average/year
Transport/ food/entertainment/utilities etc - only you can know these

Does your company pay for health insurance, flights home for you and the family, relocation costs or is 720k inclusive of these?


----------



## newbie2011

yes almost in the same range...


----------



## newbie2011

Unikwa said:


> School Fees per child - 60k average/year/child
> Accommodation - 210k average/year
> Transport/ food/entertainment/utilities etc - only you can know these
> 
> Does your company pay for health insurance, flights home for you and the family, relocation costs or is 720k inclusive of these?





Accommodation/car and Health insurance is included
Flight and relocation is separate...
Please let me know if it is ok package to live a luxury life in Dubai

I have been told around 100k/year of bonus as well....and waiting for some more details on that.

Please advise.


----------



## Unikwa

Sounds like a better package than most of us could hope to get


----------



## fcjb1970

newbie2011 said:


> Accommodation/car and Health insurance is included
> Flight and relocation is separate...
> Please let me know if it is ok package to live a luxury life in Dubai
> 
> I have been told around 100k/year of bonus as well....and waiting for some more details on that.
> 
> Please advise.



At that salary, I am surprised they are not giving you some kind of school allowance, that is common for a job at that level.

You can live comfortable and still save some money at that salary with 2 kids, but depends on what your definition of luxury is. 

If you want a couple BMWs a really big place and be hitting the nice restaurants a few days a week than you aren't going to have anything in the bank to show when you go home.


----------



## baxucas

Hi,

Could you please evaluate my job offer?

130k usd per year - may reach 150k usd (bonuses). I have a family of 4, me, my wife and 2 kids below 3 years old.

School is fully paid medical insurance for family, tickets home.

With my wage i need to pay for the rent and car (probably 2). What do you think?


----------



## Unikwa

130k USD = 477k AED 

So depending on where and in what you live (say 180 - 210k for a house) leaves you with 267k - 297k for living, utiities, entertainment and transport.

We could live on that (but there are only 3 of us  )


----------



## pkchauhan33

*Offer in abu dhabi*

I have a offer from cement manufacturing company of Abudhabi.
Salary is Total 22000 AED (Basic is 13200 AED, House 6600 AED & Transport 2200)

I would like to know
1. 1 BHK apartment in mussafa area.
2. Waht will be the Transport charges from Mussafa residential area to National Cement Factory in Mussafa industrial area. what is the suitable transport i.e. share taxi, monthly car rental or any other.
3. what is the monthly cost for indian food


----------



## kruger8181

I posted this in another forum as well, but this one seems to be more active so reposting.
I have been offered AED 433k a year for a senior manager post in a firm of accountants in Dubai. This does not include relocation allowance. They have also provided two weeks of company provided stay and another one off payment of AED4k (not sure what that covers!)
The package does not however include children's education allowance. This is a bit surprising to me, because as per my research almost all of the accounting firms provide this for their expat employees. I just wanted to know from you guys, how forcefully can I put it back to the employer that I want to be provided with this benefit. 

I am paid a handsome salary here in the UK, so not desperate to move.


----------



## Unikwa

kruger8181 said:


> I posted this in another forum as well, but this one seems to be more active so reposting.
> I have been offered AED 433k a year for a senior manager post in a firm of accountants in Dubai. This does not include relocation allowance. They have also provided two weeks of company provided stay and another one off payment of AED4k (not sure what that covers!)
> The package does not however include children's education allowance. This is a bit surprising to me, because as per my research almost all of the accounting firms provide this for their expat employees. I just wanted to know from you guys, how forcefully can I put it back to the employer that I want to be provided with this benefit.
> 
> I am paid a handsome salary here in the UK, so not desperate to move.


If you are not desperate to move, I would make it clear that you want kids education included or you are not interested - my opinion, of course


----------



## Jynxgirl

kruger8181 said:


> I posted this in another forum as well, but this one seems to be more active so reposting.
> I have been offered AED 433k a year for a senior manager post in a firm of accountants in Dubai. This does not include relocation allowance. They have also provided two weeks of company provided stay and another one off payment of AED4k (not sure what that covers!)
> The package does not however include children's education allowance. This is a bit surprising to me, because as per my research almost all of the accounting firms provide this for their expat employees. I just wanted to know from you guys, how forcefully can I put it back to the employer that I want to be provided with this benefit.
> 
> I am paid a handsome salary here in the UK, so not desperate to move.


Do you get extra benefits on top of the 433k? Do they provide a housing allowance or transportation allowance? How many children do you have? Also, how does this salary compare to the 'handsome salary' you currently have? 

You will most likely not be able to get your visa sorted, find a place to stay, and then get utilities turn on, in a two week period of time. I would suggest asking for a 30 day period at minimum.


----------



## kruger8181

Jynxgirl said:


> Do you get extra benefits on top of the 433k? Do they provide a housing allowance or transportation allowance? How many children do you have? Also, how does this salary compare to the 'handsome salary' you currently have?
> 
> You will most likely not be able to get your visa sorted, find a place to stay, and then get utilities turn on, in a two week period of time. I would suggest asking for a 30 day period at minimum.



thanks for coming back guys. Much appreciated. Thanks for the helpful pointer on company paid stay. I will pick this up with them. 

The AED 433k is split as follows: 
270k (base salary), 120k (housing), 24k( car allowance), 19K (air ticket for family to home country). 

I have two children- both aged 7 months. So while their education is not an immediate concern, it will become one in a couple of years time. As a compromise I would be happy if the contract stated that the employer agrees to provide this benefit once the children attain a school/nursery going age. [not sure whether this is a norm or a negotiable position?]. 

I am paid £88k here in London + bonus ( last year: 13%) - Given this I find the salary offered in Dubai to be perhaps 20-30% short on expectations. Feel free to point out if my expectations are too high to begin with. many thanks for all your help on this.


----------



## fcjb1970

kruger8181 said:


> thanks for coming back guys. Much appreciated. Thanks for the helpful pointer on company paid stay. I will pick this up with them.
> 
> The AED 433k is split as follows:
> 270k (base salary), 120k (housing), 24k( car allowance), 19K (air ticket for family to home country).
> 
> I have two children- both aged 7 months. So while their education is not an immediate concern, it will become one in a couple of years time. As a compromise I would be happy if the contract stated that the employer agrees to provide this benefit once the children attain a school/nursery going age. [not sure whether this is a norm or a negotiable position?].
> 
> I am paid £88k here in London + bonus ( last year: 13%) - Given this I find the salary offered in Dubai to be perhaps 20-30% short on expectations. Feel free to point out if my expectations are too high to begin with. many thanks for all your help on this.


You don't take a pay cut to move from London here. If you earned close to 100K GBP last year you should not even be talking about anything less AED 750K.


----------



## kruger8181

fcjb1970 said:


> You don't take a pay cut to move from London here. If you earned close to 100K GBP last year you should not even be talking about anything less AED 750K.


Hi FCJB- I work for a firm of chartered accountants here in London and have been offered by a competitor firm of accountants in Dubai. Accounting firms generally pay less than what the industry pays, in return they provide great flexibility and global mobility. Having said that, I was expecting my package to be somewhere near AED 550-575. 

So going back to my initial question- the feel I am getting here is that I can go back to my potential future employer and tell them quite confidently that what they have offered is roughly 30% short on expectations and market [or at least my understanding of it].


----------



## rsinner

kruger8181 said:


> Hi FCJB- I work for a firm of chartered accountants here in London and have been offered by a competitor firm of accountants in Dubai. Accounting firms generally pay less than what the industry pays, in return they provide great flexibility and global mobility. Having said that, I was expecting my package to be somewhere near AED 550-575.
> 
> So going back to my initial question- the feel I am getting here is that I can go back to my potential future employer and tell them quite confidently that what they have offered is roughly 30% short on expectations and market [or at least my understanding of it].


So the salary is 34.5K p.m. Well, to be honest it is good, but not great, and depending on experience definitely on par with what a big 4 would offer here. Yes, they are not the biggest paymasters. But honestly if I was earning GBP 88K in London, it would take a bit more than this to leave my job. I would say this is on par with the London salary, but it would take more than that to move me in the middle of the desert. 
I think your assessment of 30% short of expectations is reasonable. also try and negotiate on the school fees, because trust me they are going to hit you when you start incurring them. But then, I am not so sure that if it is a Big 4, they would have a lot of flexibility on changing the package. Maybe you would need to be hired at a level above the one currently being offered?


----------



## rsinner

pkchauhan33 said:


> I have a offer from cement manufacturing company of Abudhabi.
> Salary is Total 22000 AED (Basic is 13200 AED, House 6600 AED & Transport 2200)
> 
> I would like to know
> 1. 1 BHK apartment in mussafa area.
> 2. Waht will be the Transport charges from Mussafa residential area to National Cement Factory in Mussafa industrial area. what is the suitable transport i.e. share taxi, monthly car rental or any other.
> 3. what is the monthly cost for indian food


1 BHK in Musaffa should be around 3-4k AED p.m. Check out the website DUbizzle.

Transport - I think you will need to learn to drive and buy a car. Monthly car rentals generally start from 1.5K p.m., but budget 2K at least for a decent car

Cost of food should roughly be 1-2K p.m. if you eat at home mostly. If you eat out, the sky is the limit.

The salary is ok, but are you single/married? If you have children, you will need to think about school fees


----------



## baxucas

Unikwa said:


> 130k USD = 477k AED
> 
> So depending on where and in what you live (say 180 - 210k for a house) leaves you with 267k - 297k for living, utiities, entertainment and transport.
> 
> We could live on that (but there are only 3 of us  )


Still, will i be able to live a comfort life, with no concerns and yet save some money?


----------



## rsinner

baxucas said:


> Still, will i be able to live a comfort life, with no concerns and yet save some money?


Well, if you start having 200 Dhs per person dinners for every meal then of course it will be an issue!
Do verify that the employer will pay the schooling IN FULL for both the kids. If they do, this is a pretty good offer and you will be able to "live comfortably" (but will not be able to go overboard). This is a pretty good salary, but not super high. And living comfortably is like answering how long is a piece of string - it depends.


----------



## baxucas

rsinner said:


> Well, if you start having 200 Dhs per person dinners for every meal then of course it will be an issue!
> Do verify that the employer will pay the schooling IN FULL for both the kids. If they do, this is a pretty good offer and you will be able to "live comfortably" (but will not be able to go overboard). This is a pretty good salary, but not super high. And living comfortably is like answering how long is a piece of string - it depends.


Thanks for your reply.

Yes, the school will be paid in full. What i mean by "comfort" is not having to count pennies and still be able to save maybe 20% of the total income... although i will also need to rent 2 cars (since buying seems so tricky!).


----------



## Tritan

newbie2011 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> please evaluate my job offer for dubai, i will be moving from california
> 
> job- IT director
> salary - 720,000 AED per year including everything(house,car,benefits,medical insurance)
> 
> i need to decide apartment location,not sure which location is best to live
> 
> i have 2 kids(5year and 1 year old) and my wife
> 
> please advise if this seems a reasonable package
> my kids will be attending international school there please advise that too
> 
> appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks
> newbie2011


Hi Newbie2011,

Can't offer much advice on the salary package front as not living or working in Dubai (yet) but I've a couple of colleagues with apartments in Dubai Marina which seems very nice and close to the sea. I've also got a friend who lives in a villa in the Desert Palm Resort which is lush although took a while to get into the centre.

Anyway, good luck with the job and if you are in the market for any IT Project Managers in the future then please let me know as i'm looking to come out next year after I finish my current contract.

Cheers.

G


----------



## MessyGuy

Hi All!

Ok, just had an offer for a role working within financial crime. Have around four years experience working for an international bank here in th UK..

So the terms are AED 29k per month (basic), 12k travel allowence and a one off 35k relocation allowance.
I will be housed for 30days, and this will include breakfast. There is also an 80k anual bonus, albiet this is discretional - so this will not have an impact on my decision.

I am young (ish ) and single, but i dont want to be living a lifestyle were by i would be scraping through each month. 

I have an idea through research on the costs of living ect, but i feel speaking to people on an open forum will give me a better idea..

Appreciate all your help in advance


----------



## MessyGuy

btw.. thats PREVENTING financial crime.. not commiting!


----------



## Unikwa

MessyGuy said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Ok, just had an offer for a role working within financial crime. Have around four years experience working for an international bank here in th UK..
> 
> So the terms are AED 29k per month (basic), 12k travel allowence and a one off 35k relocation allowance.
> I will be housed for 30days, and this will include breakfast. There is also an 80k anual bonus, albiet this is discretional - so this will not have an impact on my decision.
> 
> I am young (ish ) and single, but i dont want to be living a lifestyle were by i would be scraping through each month.
> 
> I have an idea through research on the costs of living ect, but i feel speaking to people on an open forum will give me a better idea..
> 
> Appreciate all your help in advance


Housing allowance or accommodation provided after initial 30 days? Health insurance? Flight home per year?


----------



## MessyGuy

No housing allowance, medical cover is included and flights home are covered by the travel allowance..


----------



## vantage

MessyGuy said:


> No housing allowance, medical cover is included and flights home are covered by the travel allowance..


so, it's effectively 30K all in (plue one off relocation)

wife?
children?

without these, you'll be fine. With them, it's going to start to hurt. higher rent & school fees.

that said, what you are on now, and where you live in the UK will have a huge impact on whether this is a good thing, a bad thing, or a break even thing.

Check how much of the 29K is ACTUAL salary. you may find they try and split it so some of it is called allowances - this limits their liability to end of service gratuity payments.

Get a copy of the medical insurance. Some are ALL exclusions with no substance. make sure you are ACTUALLY covered for something!


----------



## Guest

MessyGuy said:


> btw.. thats PREVENTING financial crime.. not commiting!


Ahh boring. It would be more fun to get paid to commit it.


----------



## MessyGuy

vantage said:


> so, it's effectively 30K all in (plue one off relocation)
> 
> wife?
> children?
> 
> without these, you'll be fine. With them, it's going to start to hurt. higher rent & school fees.
> 
> that said, what you are on now, and where you live in the UK will have a huge impact on whether this is a good thing, a bad thing, or a break even thing.
> 
> Check how much of the 29K is ACTUAL salary. you may find they try and split it so some of it is called allowances - this limits their liability to end of service gratuity payments.
> 
> Get a copy of the medical insurance. Some are ALL exclusions with no substance. make sure you are ACTUALLY covered for something!



Thanks for that.. it is an uplift on my current salary, and I do have a desire to experience working within a culture is going to be different to that I am used to. Life experience i guess..

So I think i am going to accept :bowl:

ps, i swear this isnt a knee jerk reaction to having to scrape ice off my windsheild for the last few mornings..!


----------



## Jayrue

MessyGuy said:


> Thanks for that.. it is an uplift on my current salary, and I do have a desire to experience working within a culture is going to be different to that I am used to. Life experience i guess..
> 
> So I think i am going to accept :bowl:
> 
> ps, i swear this isnt a knee jerk reaction to having to scrape ice off my windsheild for the last few mornings..!


The prospect of not scraping is nice though.


----------



## Ausee76

Hi All,

I have just been offered with a position in Abu Dhabi. Below is my package please let me know if this OK to live there? mY family includes myself, my wife and two boys age 3 years and 3 months.

Basic Salary : AED 25,000 per Month
Housing Allowance : AED 11,665 per Month
Transport Allowance: AED 2,500 per Month
Settling in Allowance : AED 42,500 one time payment 
Kids Education : AED 25,000 Per year for each kid 
Ait tickets myself and family annualy when proceding on annual leave

This means that Monthly I will get AED 42,000 in my bank and from which i have to pay for the rent, 1 kid primary education and other expenses.

I need to make a decision in two days so I will appreciate your comments, suggestions and advices.


----------



## Unikwa

Ausee76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just been offered with a position in Abu Dhabi. Below is my package please let me know if this OK to live there? mY family includes myself, my wife and two boys age 3 years and 3 months.
> 
> Basic Salary : AED 25,000 per Month
> Housing Allowance : AED 11,665 per Month
> Transport Allowance: AED 2,500 per Month
> Settling in Allowance : AED 42,500 one time payment
> Kids Education : AED 25,000 Per year for each kid
> Ait tickets myself and family annualy when proceding on annual leave
> 
> This means that Monthly I will get AED 42,000 in my bank and from which i have to pay for the rent, 1 kid primary education and other expenses.
> 
> I need to make a decision in two days so I will appreciate your comments, suggestions and advices.


If its not a pay cut I say go for it - sounds pretty reasonable to me :clap2:


----------



## Ausee76

Unikwa said:


> If its not a pay cut I say go for it - sounds pretty reasonable to me :clap2:


Hi Unikwa,

Thanks for the reply.

No its not a pay cut. I am actually doubling my salary here. I earn $5000 a month here and when i convert AED 40,000 it makes more than $10,000.

Are you in UAE right now? if yes would you recomend that this salary is ok keeping in view the cost of living in Abu Dhabi.????


----------



## Jynxgirl

Ausee76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just been offered with a position in Abu Dhabi. Below is my package please let me know if this OK to live there? mY family includes myself, my wife and two boys age 3 years and 3 months.
> 
> Basic Salary : AED 25,000 per Month
> Housing Allowance : AED 11,665 per Month
> Transport Allowance: AED 2,500 per Month
> Settling in Allowance : AED 42,500 one time payment
> Kids Education : AED 25,000 Per year for each kid
> Ait tickets myself and family annualy when proceding on annual leave
> 
> This means that Monthly I will get AED 42,000 in my bank and from which i have to pay for the rent, 1 kid primary education and other expenses.
> 
> I need to make a decision in two days so I will appreciate your comments, suggestions and advices.


Keep in mind schooling is usually 32 to 35 and goes up 2 to 3k each year or two. This is in the cheaper western expat schools. Check schooling - as I think schooling is quite a bit more expensive in Abu Dhabi at the more geared toward western expat schools. 

You will need most likely two vehicles. Renting for a corolla/civic is going to be 2k to 2300. You can get a small suv in the early 3k range for the smaller ones. To buy, you do need to put 20% down, but would allow you to get a much better vehicle for less monthly costs. 

Your housing allowance is fine for an apartment or in a villa in one of the cheaper expat areas in Dubai. But you said Abu Dhabi ??? Your housing allowance will not go as far in Abu Dhabi. The further you are off island, the better prices tend to get though. Check dubizzle. I believe Al Reef and Khalifa will be in your price range. 

Because is Abu Dhabi, you all should have medical coverage as required there for expats to be given. 

25k with two kids is going to be tight. You will not probly save much a month. No way would I come out for 25k a month with a family and two kids.


----------



## Ausee76

Jynxgirl said:


> Keep in mind schooling is usually 32 to 35 and goes up 2 to 3k each year or two. This is in the cheaper western expat schools. Check schooling - as I think schooling is quite a bit more expensive in Abu Dhabi at the more geared toward western expat schools.
> 
> You will need most likely two vehicles. Renting for a corolla/civic is going to be 2k to 2300. You can get a small suv in the early 3k range for the smaller ones. To buy, you do need to put 20% down, but would allow you to get a much better vehicle for less monthly costs.
> 
> Your housing allowance is fine for an apartment or in a villa in one of the cheaper expat areas in Dubai. But you said Abu Dhabi ??? Your housing allowance will not go as far in Abu Dhabi. The further you are off island, the better prices tend to get though. Check dubizzle. I believe Al Reef and Khalifa will be in your price range.
> 
> Because is Abu Dhabi, you all should have medical coverage as required there for expats to be given.
> 
> 25k with two kids is going to be tight. You will not probly save much a month. No way would I come out for 25k a month with a family and two kids.



Hi Jynxgirl,

Thanks for the reply.

yes Medical and dental cover is provided for myself and family. As i will be working close to Abu Dhabi International airport than i guess Al reef is what i am looking for. 

Hmmm so according to you AED 25k month is less... May i please ask what would you recommend the minimum basic salary i should ask from them? I believe you are right that not siginificent saving on the 25k. 

Have to think over it now... and ofcourse in any case its not the end of the world . there will be more in future.


----------



## Unikwa

And yet, I would be more than comfortable on 25k plus housing, even given the high cost of schooling and living.

I guess its each to their own.

And no, I am not out there yet. It will be a while for me (just starting my degree - late bloomer) but have done a fair bit of research/reading.

And I am a family with 1 child who, by the time we get a chance, will be in high school


----------



## rsinner

Ausee76 said:


> Hi Jynxgirl,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> yes Medical and dental cover is provided for myself and family. As i will be working close to Abu Dhabi International airport than i guess Al reef is what i am looking for.
> 
> Hmmm so according to you AED 25k month is less... May i please ask what would you recommend the minimum basic salary i should ask from them? I believe you are right that not siginificent saving on the 25k.
> 
> Have to think over it now... and ofcourse in any case its not the end of the world . there will be more in future.


I think you will be okay living in al Reef. You would be abke to save a significant amount per month provided you are sensible about your expenses. Also, keep in mind to save for your retirement, because the end of service benefits here are pathetic.
Beyond that, schooling expenses will hit you hard once both kids go to school. Hopefully by then you may even get a good bump in salary (dont count on it though)


----------



## Avonavon

*Job offer*

I've got a job offer in Dubai, for the beginning of 2013.

It's 210,000 AED annual, 17,600 monthly.

Medical is included, and return flight once a year.

Nothing else is included, except a loan at the beginning of the job to pay up front expenses. This will be deducted from monthly salary cheques later.

I've done some research and I think their offer is a bit low.

I'm working as a journalist, and the offer is with a reputable Gulf company with a high-profile presence and a strong commitment to staying in the market.

I'm fully-qualified, in fact over-qualified, for the role, which includes some management responsibilities. I'm a fully-qualified professional in my field with more experience than they asked for (15 years plus).

My aim with this post is to stay long-term and save a lot of money. I'd be looking to save 70,000 to 100,000 AED per annum. Also, I don't need to take the job, as I'm doing ok at home and find getting job interviews at this rate and above in the UK market quite easy to arrange. I do want to take the job though.

I was told at interview that the days of expat relocation allowances, housing allowances, car allowances are over. I'm not sure they are, judging by this forum.

And if they are, then that kind of salary is not tempting. It's what I am on in the UK now.

So, I need your advice.

Is this too low? Should I make a higher counter-offer? If so, how high should I make it?

I've read that home salary plus a third is a good measure of UAE salaries, but lack experience on this.

Also, if they say allowances are off the table, are they really?


----------



## Abu_Anas

Hello Avonavon,

You're right! The expat allowances are always offered and more particularly to attract people from the West. A lot of Gulf Residents would not accept their jobs without these advantages!

I did a long homework to collect all salary details from this topic which can be found here: Free - Envoyez vos documents

This survey includes all salaries provided by expatforum's people.

I wish you all the best during the negotiation!


----------



## B2200

Ash1980 said:


> OK Guys, sounds like this thread needs some kicking! here I go:
> 
> I'm moving to AD in few three weeks, and I have accepted the following offer:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 13,000
> Allowances: AED 16,750 (Total AED 29,750)
> Housing allowance: up to AED 210,000
> Medical insurance for self and family
> 30 working days annual leave
> 
> The post is with the government of AD, Grade 2 (if this means anything)
> I've got 4 years of UK experience, PhD, MSc, and a BSc.
> Married with no children.
> 
> How good/bad do you think this offer is?
> 
> Thanks.


very good mashaa allah 
i wish i got the same salary


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Avonavon said:


> I've got a job offer in Dubai, for the beginning of 2013.
> 
> It's 210,000 AED annual, 17,600 monthly.
> 
> Medical is included, and return flight once a year.
> 
> Nothing else is included, except a loan at the beginning of the job to pay up front expenses. This will be deducted from monthly salary cheques later.
> 
> I've done some research and I think their offer is a bit low.
> 
> I'm working as a journalist, and the offer is with a reputable Gulf company with a high-profile presence and a strong commitment to staying in the market.
> 
> I'm fully-qualified, in fact over-qualified, for the role, which includes some management responsibilities. I'm a fully-qualified professional in my field with more experience than they asked for (15 years plus).
> 
> My aim with this post is to stay long-term and save a lot of money. I'd be looking to save 70,000 to 100,000 AED per annum. Also, I don't need to take the job, as I'm doing ok at home and find getting job interviews at this rate and above in the UK market quite easy to arrange. I do want to take the job though.
> 
> I was told at interview that the days of expat relocation allowances, housing allowances, car allowances are over. I'm not sure they are, judging by this forum.
> 
> And if they are, then that kind of salary is not tempting. It's what I am on in the UK now.
> 
> So, I need your advice.
> 
> Is this too low? Should I make a higher counter-offer? If so, how high should I make it?
> 
> I've read that home salary plus a third is a good measure of UAE salaries, but lack experience on this.
> 
> Also, if they say allowances are off the table, are they really?



My Arabic tutor lives in a one bedroom that isn't bad for 40,000 a year add Dewa, internet package/TV and you are looking at over 50,000 for basic housing minimum. Car and or transportation another 40,000 a year. If you don't eat or drink anything you can save that 100k. Like to run around a bit, see the sights, nightlife and you will be negative.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Article about expat packages.

The UAE 'expat package' is back - but this time bonuses are more modest - The National


----------



## Abu_Anas

Excellent article from XDoodle******!

It's a real showstopper for westerners if allowances are not in the package.... With a salary close to what we can find in Europe/US and schools which are expensive in UAE and free at home... We can clearly understand that the allowances is a strategic key to attract westerners.

Moreover the survey I collected all salary packages provided by Expatforum's members! You can find it: HERE


----------



## zed_kid

XDoodle****** said:


> Article about expat packages.
> 
> The UAE 'expat package' is back - but this time bonuses are more modest - The National


Thanks for that Doodle******, more ammunition for me to use for my contract renegotiation in march.

cheers


----------



## Drilling

Dear all,

I'm a newbie here ! Would like to seek you guys advice about the offer I recently got.

The offer for a job in Abu Dhabi.

Salary + allowance: 27,992 AED monthly
Accommodation: 150,000 AED yearly
Car loan: 100,000 with 48 month installment - No interest

I will move my wife and my child (1 year girl baby) to Abu Dhabi and properly need nursery but the company do not pay for nursery.

So could you guys advise: Will I have the comfortably life and save ~ 14,000 AED monthly?


----------



## Abu_Anas

Hello Drilling,

Your full package is approx. 40.000 AED/month which is correct.
However you have to forecast approx. 25.000/30.000 AED/year (2100/2500 AED/month) for the nursery. Please find HERE all you need to know about Abu Dhabi Nurseries.

Moreover, you didn't add details on your position. How old are you? Which industry? Which position? How many years experience? Which background?

These details are key factors to know if the salary offer is correct compared to your background/experience.


----------



## Ausee76

Hi, 

I am getting AED 27, 000 annual education allowance for each child for secandry education.
Can I find a good school in that allowance? I am planning to live in Al Reef villa. Interested to know if there are any good schools near that area anxiously within my budget. I have two sons ( 3 year old and a 2 month old).


----------



## matyo

Hi all,

once again I am seeking advice.
I can not seem to find answers for the following.
I am working in Dubai, my company is a private investment, do they have to provide me with medical insurance during the probation period? My contract says I will only receive it once I have completed probation. Does that sound OK or are they going dodgy?
Thank you.


----------



## knreddy

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I am an Australian Citizen thinking of considering an employment with an MNC in Oil & Gas Engineering. I have 16 years + experience in Engineering field and I am interviewed for a Principal Engineer role in Dubai.

Currently I am on a salary of $205000 AUD per annum + 4 weeks paid leave + paid public holidays + 2 weeks of medical leave + 5-7% Annual bonus, working and living in Australia with my family (wife, 8yrs & 3yrs kids).

The compnay in Dubai has asked my current salary (indicated above) and said they will send me a formal employment offer shortly. Before I negotiate, I would like to hear from fellow expats on the salary ranges and how much i should quote?
I understand the cost of living will be around $20K-$25K AED per month including Housing ($10K), Schooling ($4K), Utilities ($2K), Car ($3K), Expences ($4K) and others($2K). 
Is that sound reasonable for a family of 4 to live average / above average life comfortably considering life in Australia.
Would appreciate your inputs and advice.

Thanks
KReddy


----------



## zed_kid

knreddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am an Australian Citizen thinking of considering an employment with an MNC in Oil & Gas Engineering. I have 16 years + experience in Engineering field and I am interviewed for a Principal Engineer role in Dubai.
> 
> Currently I am on a salary of $205000 AUD per annum + 4 weeks paid leave + paid public holidays + 2 weeks of medical leave + 5-7% Annual bonus, working and living in Australia with my family (wife, 8yrs & 3yrs kids).
> 
> The compnay in Dubai has asked my current salary (indicated above) and said they will send me a formal employment offer shortly. Before I negotiate, I would like to hear from fellow expats on the salary ranges and how much i should quote?
> I understand the cost of living will be around $20K-$25K AED per month including Housing ($10K), Schooling ($4K), Utilities ($2K), Car ($3K), Expences ($4K) and others($2K).
> Is that sound reasonable for a family of 4 to live average / above average life comfortably considering life in Australia.
> Would appreciate your inputs and advice.
> 
> Thanks
> KReddy


You’re on a nice wicket in Australia so what’s the motivation to move here? With wife and kids in tow etc, I think Australia is the best place in the world to work / live / raise kids.


----------



## knreddy

zed_kid said:


> You’re on a nice wicket in Australia so what’s the motivation to move here? With wife and kids in tow etc, I think Australia is the best place in the world to work / live / raise kids.


Hi Zed_Kid, Thanks for the reply. I agree with you. However the Taxation is very high (47%) and cost of living has increased rapidly in the past 3-4years. With the higher salaries, we were not able to save $7K per month. So, i thought its not bad to try out expat role in Dubai for few years.


----------



## zed_kid

knreddy said:


> Hi Zed_Kid, Thanks for the reply. I agree with you. However the Taxation is very high (47%) and cost of living has increased rapidly in the past 3-4years. With the higher salaries, we were not able to save $7K per month. So, i thought its not bad to try out expat role in Dubai for few years.


Agree on the tax. The cost of living here is not cheap. For your family you will probably need a villa in Arabian Ranches / Lakes / Greens, they’re pretty expensive, schools are too. But it looks like you have a lot of pull on your end when it comes to contract negotiations, so take them to the cleaners. 

Post your initial offer here, the more senior expats will be able to help for sure. Your biggest expenses will be rent and school fees for the kids. Transportation here is really cheap compared to aus, food probably same price (the quality stuff). Booze is really expensive.

If your family is excited about the move then yeah there’s nothing stopping you


----------



## knreddy

zed_kid said:


> Agree on the tax. The cost of living here is not cheap. For your family you will probably need a villa in Arabian Ranches / Lakes / Greens, they’re pretty expensive, schools are too. But it looks like you have a lot of pull on your end when it comes to contract negotiations, so take them to the cleaners.
> 
> Post your initial offer here, the more senior expats will be able to help for sure. Your biggest expenses will be rent and school fees for the kids. Transportation here is really cheap compared to aus, food probably same price (the quality stuff). Booze is really expensive.
> 
> If your family is excited about the move then yeah there’s nothing stopping you


Will post once i receive the initial offer. Just wanted to get the insight on salary ranges from fellow expats.


----------



## lilly white

*abu dhabi nurse salary*

hi all
i work as a picu nurse in ireland and having 12 yrs exp. whats the normal pay scale and allownece do they offer?

pls advice......


----------



## rsinner

knreddy said:


> Before I negotiate, I would like to hear from fellow expats on the salary ranges and how much i should quote?
> I understand the cost of living will be around $20K-$25K AED per month including Housing ($10K), Schooling ($4K), Utilities ($2K), Car ($3K), Expences ($4K) and others($2K).
> Is that sound reasonable for a family of 4 to live average / above average life comfortably considering life in Australia.
> Would appreciate your inputs and advice.
> 
> Thanks
> KReddy


No idea on what is the "market" salary for your position. As for the costs, I am assuming that the numbers above are all AED (we don't use the $ sign!).
Housing - low end of the spectrum. I would say that you should budget 150K AED to 200K AED per annum (12.5 to 17.5K AEd per month)
Schooling - 4-5K AED per child per month
Utilities - I dont live in a villa, and probably your utilities bill depends on the water consumption for the water. But I would budget 1K AED per month on average. Phone, TV, Internet etc further 1K AED p.m.
Car - two - min of 1.5K AED per month for each car
Food - on an average I generally budget 1K per person per month. 
Eating out - separate
Others - separate

This is all assuming you want a comfortable lifestyle


----------



## JimmieBob

Hey guys,

Can you tell me what you think of this offer? Im a 26 yo male with 3 years experience and been offered a job from one of the Big4 auditing firms but my role will be in advisory.

Base: 6,000 AED
Housing: 3,300 AED
Transport: 1,000 AED
Health Insurance
Return Ticket Home Annually
22 Working Days of Paid Leave Annually

Thanks


----------



## Onelasttime

Hi 

We are in the fortunate position of my husband having 2 job offers one in Dubai and one in Malaysia hence the expat in info above (Malaysia offer came first). We are trying to decide which offer works best for our family as career wise they are pretty similar. 

They have mentioned today a figure of 65000 AED per month but are initially saying they won't pay extras. 

We are a family of 5. Three school age children that still have many years of education plus a need for a villa in probably the ranches and 2 cars. I have read the reply above which was really helpful but I wanted to see what you think we are looking at expenses wise every month please. 

Having looked at villas online I guess around 220,000 - 250,000 AED will be what we are looking to spend but what I have no idea about are the hidden extras (bills, air conditioning, etc)

Any help would be gratefully received. Obviously we are going to negotiate on school or accommodation but initial indications are that they are a compete no go! 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## knreddy

rsinner said:


> No idea on what is the "market" salary for your position. As for the costs, I am assuming that the numbers above are all AED (we don't use the $ sign!).
> Housing - low end of the spectrum. I would say that you should budget 150K AED to 200K AED per annum (12.5 to 17.5K AEd per month)
> Schooling - 4-5K AED per child per month
> Utilities - I dont live in a villa, and probably your utilities bill depends on the water consumption for the water. But I would budget 1K AED per month on average. Phone, TV, Internet etc further 1K AED p.m.
> Car - two - min of 1.5K AED per month for each car
> Food - on an average I generally budget 1K per person per month.
> Eating out - separate
> Others - separate
> 
> This is all assuming you want a comfortable lifestyle


Hi rs, Thanks for the useful info. Sorry, All are in AED (not $). Is the housing for 150-200K AED comes with fully furnished??..In all, I will have to budget 26-30K AED per month...


----------



## knreddy

Onelasttime said:


> Hi
> 
> We are in the fortunate position of my husband having 2 job offers one in Dubai and one in Malaysia hence the expat in info above (Malaysia offer came first). We are trying to decide which offer works best for our family as career wise they are pretty similar.
> 
> They have mentioned today a figure of 65000 AED per month but are initially saying they won't pay extras.
> 
> We are a family of 5. Three school age children that still have many years of education plus a need for a villa in probably the ranches and 2 cars. I have read the reply above which was really helpful but I wanted to see what you think we are looking at expenses wise every month please.
> 
> Having looked at villas online I guess around 220,000 - 250,000 AED will be what we are looking to spend but what I have no idea about are the hidden extras (bills, air conditioning, etc)
> 
> Any help would be gratefully received. Obviously we are going to negotiate on school or accommodation but initial indications are that they are a compete no go!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


I am not living in Dubai but considering an offer from a reputed MNC to relocate to Dubai. I have browsed through lot of information and based on my understanding 65K AED per month is a decent offer. However, I cant tell you unless what position is your hubby is going for and no.of years of experience.

Budget of 220K-250K is reasonably good for either 3br villa or 3br apartment in a decent location. The bills will be around 2K per month in summer seasons (especially with air conditioning, water, phone, etc) if you are living in a villa and any where between 1K - 2K in remaining seasons. Your other main cost will be in schooling for three kids. If you are a westerner, then you may need to get admission into British schools which will cost around 40K-50K for each child per year. 
A budget of 45K (higher end) per month including Housing (18-20K), Schooling (12-14K), utilities (2K), Car (6K for two cars) and other expences may do well for you.

The above details are purely based on the info collected from internet. I will leave it to fellow expats who are living in dubai to give you more details.


----------



## rsinner

knreddy said:


> Hi rs, Thanks for the useful info. Sorry, All are in AED (not $). Is the housing for 150-200K AED comes with fully furnished??..In all, I will have to budget 26-30K AED per month...


Of course the numbers I have given are based on lifestyle etc. but should be in the general ball park (e.g. cars can be more expensive dependingon what you buy, or whether you decide to rent, or you buy a ferrari versus a toyota.). 

For house rents, this website should give you an idea. Dubizzle.com | Advertisment

Almost all houses are unfurnished (though some come with kitchen appliances). Furnishing depends on how much you want to spend. SO you have ikea stuff, cheaper stuff, and insanely expensive stuff. IKEA Dubai , IKEA Dubai Festival city, IKEA store, IKEA furniture - IKEA


----------



## knreddy

rsinner said:


> Of course the numbers I have given are based on lifestyle etc. but should be in the general ball park (e.g. cars can be more expensive dependingon what you buy, or whether you decide to rent, or you buy a ferrari versus a toyota.).
> 
> For house rents, this website should give you an idea. Dubizzle.com | Advertisment
> 
> Almost all houses are unfurnished (though some come with kitchen appliances). Furnishing depends on how much you want to spend. SO you have ikea stuff, cheaper stuff, and insanely expensive stuff. IKEA Dubai , IKEA Dubai Festival city, IKEA store, IKEA furniture - IKEA


Hi RS, Thanks for all your information and the details. Company office is in Jebel Ali. My family (Typical South Indian family with Tamil/Telugu roots) would like to live in where more Indian families are. Could you please suggest few decent places.


----------



## bandybindy

Hi I am a total newbie here also,, i have been looking into nursing in dubai but im getting the impression to just forget it that the pay is so bad, if this is the case are there other jobs you could get with a bachelors degree in intellectual disability nursing that would pay well?


----------



## rsinner

knreddy said:


> Hi RS, Thanks for all your information and the details. Company office is in Jebel Ali. My family (Typical South Indian family with Tamil/Telugu roots) would like to live in where more Indian families are. Could you please suggest few decent places.


Dubai is full of Indians.
If you want to see ONLY Indians then maybe shift to Bur Dubai or Karama - but they are crowded and a bit far away from Jebel Ali. In any case no idea whether you would have anything in common with the various Indians who live here.


----------



## karkarthik

hi folks,

I have attended interview of Dubai based company called Drydocks last month in Chennai(India). Did well in the interview and they selected me. 
My salary is fixed as 4100dh with food and living and also transport. 
Its been more than one month, there is no reply form that company about my medical clearance or departure date, nothing.They havent even sent my offer letter. Does anyone knows about this ones progress. looking for helpful replies.

Thanks.


----------



## vantage

....


----------



## isamuha

Drilling said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm a newbie here ! Would like to seek you guys advice about the offer I recently got.
> 
> The offer for a job in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Salary + allowance: 27,992 AED monthly
> Accommodation: 150,000 AED yearly
> Car loan: 100,000 with 48 month installment - No interest
> 
> I will move my wife and my child (1 year girl baby) to Abu Dhabi and properly need nursery but the company do not pay for nursery.
> 
> So could you guys advise: Will I have the comfortably life and save ~ 14,000 AED monthly?


Hi Drilling,
It looks like you'll be joining a quite generous company. Though I'm also newbie in this forum, hope I could give you some advice.
With family of one baby, your life will be a bit flexible. I believe one bedroom apartment would be enough. Some nursery may costly but you need to select the which closest to your place and leave your wife with less traffic problem.
Compare with me having 3 kids with less take home than you said, saving more than 10K monthly is likely possible with your salary package. Groceries 4K, nursery 2.5k, utilities 1.5k, leisure 4k, other 2k. Good luck.

Cheers,
isamuha


----------



## Renoir21

Hello all!

Yesterday I accepted a verbal offer from my current employer of 10 years to be seconded to Dubai, the basis of the agreement is:
- Salary - 51% increase on my current UK salary + bonus of approx. 3 - 4 monthly salary, this is performance related and not guaranteed.
- Annual housing allowance of 120,000aed per year + utility bills taken care of. 
- Car or car allowance along with fuel allowance of 1200aed/month.
- Flights home once or twice per year - this is to be confirmed.
- Medical cover.
- Annual holiday, to be finalised. Current UK allowance is 30 days.

I think this basically sums up the key items of the agreement. I'm due to transfer beginning of April/May and really looking forward to the challenge and experience. 

One question I do have is on the holiday allowance, what is considered as the standard? I've been told 42 days due to how holidays over weekends are accounted for though I'd appreciate some feedback on this.


----------



## tap

*Salary*

I am on a second Interview with a Large UAE company , posting will be in Dubai ,
Senior management position , construction industry .

I have indicated 485k per anum , accommodation, and family package.

I am married with three children , 2 , 4, & 7.

They have indicated 388 and costs , and my costs covered , not sure what the scope of costs covered means, but I intend sticking to 485 k AED, accommadation ,schooling for kids ,relocation, Is this a good enough salary to live on witha family and would it be possible to save at least 90AED per year .


Is this considered a high Salary in Dubai ? Second interview tomorrow.


----------



## blazeaway

tap said:


> I am on a second Interview with a Large UAE company , posting will be in Dubai ,
> Senior management position , construction industry .
> 
> I have indicated 485k per anum , accommodation, and family package.
> 
> I am married with three children , 2 , 4, & 7.
> 
> They have indicated 388 and costs , and my costs covered , not sure what the scope of costs covered means, but I intend sticking to 485 k AED, accommadation ,schooling for kids ,relocation, Is this a good enough salary to live on witha family and would it be possible to save at least 90AED per year .
> 
> Is this considered a high Salary in Dubai ? Second interview tomorrow.


Well it depends what you mean by senior, 40 k per month + accom + schooling is not bad but devil in detail, what accommodation, dewa, du etc included or not. You also need to think what the overall is as a company will definitely look at the overall cost.


----------



## blazeaway

Renoir21 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Yesterday I accepted a verbal offer from my current employer of 10 years to be seconded to Dubai, the basis of the agreement is:
> - Salary - 51% increase on my current UK salary + bonus of approx. 3 - 4 monthly salary, this is performance related and not guaranteed.
> - Annual housing allowance of 120,000aed per year + utility bills taken care of.
> - Car or car allowance along with fuel allowance of 1200aed/month.
> - Flights home once or twice per year - this is to be confirmed.
> - Medical cover.
> - Annual holiday, to be finalised. Current UK allowance is 30 days.
> 
> I think this basically sums up the key items of the agreement. I'm due to transfer beginning of April/May and really looking forward to the challenge and experience.
> 
> One question I do have is on the holiday allowance, what is considered as the standard? I've been told 42 days due to how holidays over weekends are accounted for though I'd appreciate some feedback on this.


Varies between 25 - 30 days plus public hols which vary dependant on public or private sector;


----------



## Expat_Dubai

*Compensation Package Dubai - I NEED YOUR ADVISE*

Dear Forum Users,

i am a german working as a supply chain analyst for a 50k+ company. 

Recently I have been offered to locate to Dubai for at least 3 years. The position is similar as the one in Germany - but the business in the middle east is a fast growing one (so tough environment). 

Today i received the offer - as following

Base salary: 11.040 AED
Housing: 3.500 AED
Transportation: 960 AED

So in total the package is *15.500 AED/month*

I need your advise/suggestions - how is the package? What can i affort with it and is it woth to relocate? 
I have a secure, good quality living in Germany - and i can save some money every month.

Thank you soooo much for your support!

Best regards,
Michael


----------



## Gavtek

Depends on your experience, etc, but it seems a bit rubbish for a European Ex-Pat. You could certainly live on that, but not sure you'd be able to save a lot of money and have enough to go out socialising on as much as you'd like.

If you have a nice life in Germany and you're not desperate for a move to Dubai, I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## Expat_Dubai

Thanks Gavtek - my level of experience is 3 years - i own a degree in Economics, speak 4 foreign and have very good reference from my previous role within the company. 
I had a conversation my boss earlier this week and we both agree this is going to be a great expearience for me - he said they have recognized me as a talent in the organization and they want to invest in my career.

But i was in Dubai last week and to be honest i found it pretty expensive - i also had some conversations with coleagues and after these talks i was prepared for a better package.
I want to definitely do a step fwd. and not back....i want to keep my good living standard, go out 2-3 times a week, have 3 Holidays/year and i want to fly home 4 times/year at least. On the other hand i need to bear in mind that i have 5 days Holiday less / year ( in total 25 days vs. current 30 days)

Pls. advise

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Naasty

Its nothing great. But with 3yrs experience, and if u looking to get here just for the sake of expeirence and a new environment its fine. 

I think u can negotiate for 20k, But then again, ppl are working here for 5k with 5 years+ experience sooo...

Try negotiating is my advise


----------



## Renoir21

Hi Blazeaway,

25-30 calendar days or working days? I've asked for 42 calendar days though expect to have it knocked back.

Are you playing hockey in Dubai? I've already been looking into this and finding a team to skate will be one of the first things I do!


----------



## Expat_Dubai

*Salary Package DUBAI - pls. advise*

Dear members,

i am a german working as a supply chain analyst for a 50k+ company. 

Recently I have been offered to locate to Dubai for at least 3 years. The position is similar as the one in Germany - but the business in the middle east is a fast growing one (so tough environment). 

Today i received the offer - as following

Base salary: 11.040 AED
Housing: 3.500 AED
Transportation: 960 AED

So in total the package is 15.500 AED/month

I need your advise/suggestions - how is the package? What can i affort with it and is it woth to relocate? 
I have a secure, good quality living in Germany - and i can save some money every month.

Thank you soooo much for your support!

Best regards,
Michael


----------



## lxinuk

Are you coming alone or with family?


----------



## isamuha

Renoir21 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Yesterday I accepted a verbal offer from my current employer of 10 years to be seconded to Dubai, the basis of the agreement is:
> - Salary - 51% increase on my current UK salary + bonus of approx. 3 - 4 monthly salary, this is performance related and not guaranteed.
> - Annual housing allowance of 120,000aed per year + utility bills taken care of.
> - Car or car allowance along with fuel allowance of 1200aed/month.
> - Flights home once or twice per year - this is to be confirmed.
> - Medical cover.
> - Annual holiday, to be finalised. Current UK allowance is 30 days.
> 
> I think this basically sums up the key items of the agreement. I'm due to transfer beginning of April/May and really looking forward to the challenge and experience.
> 
> One question I do have is on the holiday allowance, what is considered as the standard? I've been told 42 days due to how holidays over weekends are accounted for though I'd appreciate some feedback on this.


Hi Renoir21,

AFAIK, standard for UAE based company may offer you 42 calendar days for the annual holiday. If you take continuous holidays over weekends then those weekends (e.g. thu-fri) will be accounted in your leave days. But that's good enough compare to 27 working days offered by my company. 

Regards,
isamuha


----------



## isamuha

karkarthik said:


> hi folks,
> 
> I have attended interview of Dubai based company called Drydocks last month in Chennai(India). Did well in the interview and they selected me.
> My salary is fixed as 4100dh with food and living and also transport.
> Its been more than one month, there is no reply form that company about my medical clearance or departure date, nothing.They havent even sent my offer letter. Does anyone knows about this ones progress. looking for helpful replies.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi karkarthik,
Here's my suggestion...forget it and move forward. There are many opportunities outside and be optimistic. I remember in 2009, one international company in Qatar has given me quite lucrative offer after face-to-face interview but signing contract was never happened. Situation happens in this region...

cheers,
isamuha


----------



## blazeaway

Renoir21 said:


> Hi Blazeaway,
> 
> 25-30 calendar days or working days? I've asked for 42 calendar days though expect to have it knocked back.
> 
> Are you playing hockey in Dubai? I've already been looking into this and finding a team to skate will be one of the first things I do!


Far to old to play, search Dubai Mighty Camels who have a rec or better league running!


----------



## Expat_Dubai

My girl will join 1 month after my arrival - so we are 2


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Expat_Dubai said:


> Dear members,
> 
> i am a german working as a supply chain analyst for a 50k+ company.
> 
> Recently I have been offered to locate to Dubai for at least 3 years. The position is similar as the one in Germany - but the business in the middle east is a fast growing one (so tough environment).
> 
> Today i received the offer - as following
> 
> Base salary: 11.040 AED
> Housing: 3.500 AED
> Transportation: 960 AED
> 
> So in total the package is 15.500 AED/month
> 
> I need your advise/suggestions - how is the package? What can i affort with it and is it woth to relocate?
> I have a secure, good quality living in Germany - and i can save some money every month.
> 
> Thank you soooo much for your support!
> 
> Best regards,
> Michael


Low ball offer that would not be worth it IMO. You would have to live in somewhere like Discovery Gardens and put some of your salary in for transportation as that is too low as well.

You only make 2,200 Euro's in Germany and are able to save money?


----------



## Expat_Dubai

Thanks for your advise! I earn more in Germany. The 2200 you mentioned i need for living and to cover all bills
So you re saying the 15.500 AED is not a worth offer? I heard this already when i was in Dubai. I am really exited about this experience but the compensation is crucial. What do you think: what should i negotiate for?
thanks


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Expat_Dubai said:


> Thanks for your advise! I earn more in Germany. The 2200 you mentioned i need for living and to cover all bills
> So you re saying the 15.500 AED is not a worth offer? I heard this already when i was in Dubai. I am really exited about this experience but the compensation is crucial. What do you think: what should i negotiate for?
> thanks


Current salary + 15-20%
Housing minimum 80,000 AED/year
Vehicle 2500 AED month

And try not to start a third thread on the same subject ok? 

At the top is a "salary" questions thread. Look through there as well.


----------



## Expat_Dubai

*Salary package offer - pls. advise*

Dear Forum Users,

i am a german working as a supply chain analyst for a 50k+ company. 

Recently I have been offered to locate to Dubai for at least 3 years. The position is similar as the one in Germany - but the business in the middle east is a fast growing one (so tough environment). 

Today i received the offer - as following

Base salary: 11.040 AED
Housing: 3.500 AED
Transportation: 960 AED

So in total the package is 15.500 AED/month

I need your advise/suggestions - how is the package? What can i affort with it and is it woth to relocate? 
I have a secure, good quality living in Germany - and i can save some money every month.

Thank you soooo much for your support!

Best regards,
Michael


----------



## Expat_Dubai

*Compensation package offer - i need your advise*

Dear Forum Members,

i am a german working as a supply chain analyst for a 50k+ company. 

Recently I have been offered to locate to Dubai for at least 3 years. The position is similar as the one in Germany - but the business in the middle east is a fast growing one (so tough environment). 

Today i received the offer - as following

Base salary: 11.040 AED
Housing: 3.500 AED
Transportation: 960 AED

So in total the package is 15.500 AED/month

I need your advise/suggestions - how is the package? What can i affort with it and is it woth to relocate? 
I have a secure, good quality living in Germany - and i can save some money every month.

Thank you soooo much for your support!

Best regards,
Michael


----------



## zed_kid

Expat_Dubai said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> i am a german working as a supply chain analyst for a 50k+ company.
> 
> Recently I have been offered to locate to Dubai for at least 3 years. The position is similar as the one in Germany - but the business in the middle east is a fast growing one (so tough environment).
> 
> Today i received the offer - as following
> 
> Base salary: 11.040 AED
> Housing: 3.500 AED
> Transportation: 960 AED
> 
> So in total the package is 15.500 AED/month
> 
> I need your advise/suggestions - how is the package? What can i affort with it and is it woth to relocate?
> I have a secure, good quality living in Germany - and i can save some money every month.
> 
> Thank you soooo much for your support!
> 
> Best regards,
> Michael


Hi Mike,

A couple of questions 1st. how old are you? How many years experience do you have in supply chain? Are you coming over alone without family / dependants?

15k is not bad for an ‘analyst’ role but try ask for an extra 2k or so.


----------



## s&s

Housing in Dubai is on the rise and I would not recommend staying in discovery gardens.
I would even push for a housing allowance of at least 100 000 per year, minimum.
Renting or buying a car 2500 AED per month
And then you can settle for 15 to 20k per month salary.
Also make sure they pay for medical insurance.

Are you alone or bringing a family with?
School fees are ridiculous here. You want them to pay for that too, if its applicable.


----------



## symba

Well it depends on ur life style and if ur single or married,if ur single this offer will provide u a good lifestyle not a luxurious in terms of housing and transportation,u can rent a studio for 28000aed/y,buy a car and pay 2000 monthly and u will pay around 1500 for gas and other bills,about 2500 for food so ur monthly expenses would be around 8000 aed.then u will have about 7000 to have fun and save.so from my opinion the offer is good but it still could be better.and as i said it depends on ur standard of living in germany.


----------



## s&s

I certainlly would not want to stay in the areas that offer a studio for 28k per year. 
I recommend you come to Dubai to check out the areas that would suit your budget and 
Then make a decision after that. 

It will be worth your while to do that.


----------



## JuniorExpat

Hey, just logged in to check out of curiosity and saw your thread. I have been in a very similar situation June this year. I received an offer to relocate to the Dubai office of our business. I am french, but my previous role was in Germany. The role i have is logistics analyst and the company is international (appr. 10k empoyees)
I have been offered 19,5k (all in package) + top health insurance (here make sure it's an international one).
I had a word with a friend of mine who lives in Dubai and asked in Forums. Their feedback was: The package is sufficient - but i had to live carefully and couldn't socialize much (either a bottom offer). Therefore they suggested i go and ask for 22 k - and so i did. 
The negotiation went well and my proposal was accepted. Now i earn that money and i am happy i negotiated. Live in Dubai is EXPENSIVE - and pls. DON'T make the mistake and undervalue that - i don't know how much you earn but i can tell you from my experience. To keep the same purchasing power and living standard as in DE you should at least earn 65-70% more (as a total salary). Otherwise you won't feel comfortable. 
It starts with the base salary: pretty poor. I would suggest at least 15 k
Housing, far too low! You should get 6k at least to live in a fair area. 
Transportation is also far below normal. You should have 2k at least to affort a little car. And don't forget the Salik (Moutgebühren in Deutsch)
Utility cost and internet is by far higher than in DE. The only thing cheaper commodity is petrol and smoking. But on the other hand you drive much longer distances.
I understand from your thread that you are keen about a new experience in the Middle East. But if you want my advise: Don't try to relocate for 15 k. In your case you should ask for at least 22-23 k to make a normal living.

This is only an advise. The decision is in your hands 

Salut


----------



## Jeeva

*Offer Review - Help required Urgent*

Hi All,

I am an Indian, working for a Multi National IT Company in India. I am having 2.5 years of experience in Siebel CRM as a software engineer. Recently i have got an offer to work for Etisalat in Dubai. And the offer pays 9000AED per month for the role of Siebel Application Support. I am single and i have to take care of my accomodation, food, transport and all. Please let me know if this is a good package or i need to negotiate more. If so, what would be the correct package. 
Please let me know at the earliest as i have to accept or negotiate on the offer.

Thanks
Jeeva.


----------



## aguyfromdaglobe

can i post here?


----------



## aguyfromdaglobe

i think this is a very good offer u should go for it


----------



## Jeeva

Thanks for your reply. Could you please more specific, how much it cost to live and how much i can save approx.


----------



## azahir

Jeeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an Indian, working for a Multi National IT Company in India. I am having 2.5 years of experience in Siebel CRM as a software engineer. Recently i have got an offer to work for Etisalat in Dubai. And the offer pays 9000AED per month for the role of Siebel Application Support. I am single and i have to take care of my accomodation, food, transport and all. Please let me know if this is a good package or i need to negotiate more. If so, what would be the correct package.
> Please let me know at the earliest as i have to accept or negotiate on the offer.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeeva.


 Is 9000 including everything. If yes then I feel it's very low for Siebel CRM expert. You may get more than this in india


----------



## Jeeva

No.. Actually 9000 AED is the salary. They are not providing anything else. I have to take care of all others.. So, how much would be the better package i can ask for as a Siebel Consultant. I am in the negotiation phase. Please let me know.


----------



## azahir

Jeeva said:


> No.. Actually 9000 AED is the salary. They are not providing anything else. I have to take care of all others.. So, how much would be the better package i can ask for as a Siebel Consultant. I am in the negotiation phase. Please let me know.


I am not sure how much demand is there for Siebel in Dubai. But here in US I know that the salary is $100 k plus with decent experience. With 2-3 years maybe 80k . In India it's easily 15 lakhs|year wit 5 yr exp. with this statistics I would say that you should get 9000+accom+benefits wit 2-3 experience. But again I don,t know the market for Siebel in Dubai


----------



## Ausee76

Jeeva said:


> No.. Actually 9000 AED is the salary. They are not providing anything else. I have to take care of all others.. So, how much would be the better package i can ask for as a Siebel Consultant. I am in the negotiation phase. Please let me know.


AED 9000 is very low As you will be paying for the accomodation as well. If you are coming to UAE to save as a single person you should atleast get a total package of 18000 AED per month.


----------



## rsinner

Jeeva said:


> No.. Actually 9000 AED is the salary. They are not providing anything else. I have to take care of all others.. So, how much would be the better package i can ask for as a Siebel Consultant. I am in the negotiation phase. Please let me know.


How much do you earn in India? I would compare this salary to maybe a 20-25K per month salary in India.


----------



## Jeeva

Thanks for the reply. In india, after tax and all, i am getting 27k. But, in another 4 months, i will get increment, then i will get 35k here. so wat would be the equal salary in Dubai. And another thing, as a techie, siebel expert, can i expect the same kind of work in Dubai? I mean for future career perspective?


----------



## Lunaplata

*Package Assessment*

Hi there,

My offer has just come in and would like advice as to whether this is a fair deal or not for the experience I have.

Job: Senior Account Manager role in a top tier IT company.
15 years experience.

300K Salary
bonus
130K Housing
30K car
Medical
+ other benefits.

My other half would come with me, but not work for a while until they found work. We're looking at a 1 or 2 bed in The Greens, with cars. We want to save and still maintain a good quality of life (being able to budget travel, go out and eat, not worry about being able to dress well).

What do you think? Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Lotti220

*Abu Dhabi Salary Offer*

Hello All,

I was just offered a position as an Executive Assistant for a fairly high profile person in Abu Dhabi, and the offer was much less than I had expected. Am I being unreasonable? Is there anything I should now about negotiating in UAE?

Offer is as follows:

Basic Salary: AED 15,000
Housing Allowance: AED 7,500
Transportation Allowance: AED 2,500

Medical Insurance, a 20ft container and shipping costs for move, and a yearly plane ticket home are also included. I would like to negotiate a relocation allowance instead of the container and shipping, and I would like a higher salary, housing allowance, and transportation allowance. I am a single woman and would like to live downtown.

Is this offer reasonable or would I be getting taken advantage of? Also, I have not been to UAE before, should I ask for a trip to meet the team and see the city before I make a decision, or would that be highly unusual?

Any info is helpful, thanks!


----------



## fcjb1970

Lunaplata said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My offer has just come in and would like advice as to whether this is a fair deal or not for the experience I have.
> 
> Job: Senior Account Manager role in a top tier IT company.
> 15 years experience.
> 
> 300K Salary
> bonus
> 130K Housing
> 30K car
> Medical
> + other benefits.
> 
> My other half would come with me, but not work for a while until they found work. We're looking at a 1 or 2 bed in The Greens, with cars. We want to save and still maintain a good quality of life (being able to budget travel, go out and eat, not worry about being able to dress well).
> 
> What do you think? Thanks in advance for any responses.


I would assume with that experience you are earning over US$100K per year, so just based on that I would say it is low.

From a cost of living standpoint for a couple to live a nice western style middle class lifestyle here with two cars it is going to cost you a at least AED 15K pm excluding housing when you average in the travel spending (unless you mean RAK and Fujairah).


----------



## lxinuk

Lunaplata said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My offer has just come in and would like advice as to whether this is a fair deal or not for the experience I have.
> 
> Job: Senior Account Manager role in a top tier IT company.
> 15 years experience.
> 
> 300K Salary
> bonus
> 130K Housing
> 30K car
> Medical
> + other benefits.
> 
> My other half would come with me, but not work for a while until they found work. We're looking at a 1 or 2 bed in The Greens, with cars. We want to save and still maintain a good quality of life (being able to budget travel, go out and eat, not worry about being able to dress well).
> 
> What do you think? Thanks in advance for any responses.


I think this is fine x depends on how you party/where you live/ and how much you want yo travel! Presumably it's more than your home income.

I know a lot of peeps with kids and education on similar living a good life and paying off a mortgage in home countries! I can't PM you !!


----------



## After_Shock

Lotti220 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was just offered a position as an Executive Assistant for a fairly high profile person in Abu Dhabi, and the offer was much less than I had expected. Am I being unreasonable? Is there anything I should now about negotiating in UAE?
> 
> Offer is as follows:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 15,000
> Housing Allowance: AED 7,500
> Transportation Allowance: AED 2,500
> 
> Medical Insurance, a 20ft container and shipping costs for move, and a yearly plane ticket home are also included. I would like to negotiate a relocation allowance instead of the container and shipping, and I would like a higher salary, housing allowance, and transportation allowance. I am a single woman and would like to live downtown.
> 
> Is this offer reasonable or would I be getting taken advantage of? Also, I have not been to UAE before, should I ask for a trip to meet the team and see the city before I make a decision, or would that be highly unusual?
> 
> Any info is helpful, thanks!


If you wanted to live downtown Dubai id say you need to be on a fair bit more, unless you happy in a studio apartment. Your housing allowance would just cover all your bills for a 1bed with not really anything left over for furnishings etc etc. You could live off the 15k a month quite easily providing your sensible but doesnt leave much scope to save or splash out too often.


----------



## rsinner

Lotti220 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was just offered a position as an Executive Assistant for a fairly high profile person in Abu Dhabi, and the offer was much less than I had expected. Am I being unreasonable? Is there anything I should now about negotiating in UAE?
> 
> Offer is as follows:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 15,000
> Housing Allowance: AED 7,500
> Transportation Allowance: AED 2,500
> 
> Medical Insurance, a 20ft container and shipping costs for move, and a yearly plane ticket home are also included. I would like to negotiate a relocation allowance instead of the container and shipping, and I would like a higher salary, housing allowance, and transportation allowance. I am a single woman and would like to live downtown.
> 
> Is this offer reasonable or would I be getting taken advantage of? Also, I have not been to UAE before, should I ask for a trip to meet the team and see the city before I make a decision, or would that be highly unusual?
> 
> Any info is helpful, thanks!


Are you planning on living in downtown AD or Dubai? In either case you should be able to get a one bed for 90K AED p.a.
Now the salary per se. It is not low and not high either. You can have a decent enough (not lavish) lifestyle for that salary. In terms of the market salary you are pretty much at the high end of what EAs get here (but in your case you must have been really good to secure this offer in the first place). Negotiating is never frowned upon here so do try and negotiate. Esp. if you dont have any stuff to bring over, a relocation allowance makes much more sense as you will need to set up a house here.

In terms of visiting before accepting the offer, some companies do pay for this but generally for senior positions only. It would not be unusual to ask for this (just put it in as a polite query).


----------



## Lotti220

rsinner said:


> Are you planning on living in downtown AD or Dubai? In either case you should be able to get a one bed for 90K AED p.a.
> Now the salary per se. It is not low and not high either. You can have a decent enough (not lavish) lifestyle for that salary. In terms of the market salary you are pretty much at the high end of what EAs get here (but in your case you must have been really good to secure this offer in the first place). Negotiating is never frowned upon here so do try and negotiate. Esp. if you dont have any stuff to bring over, a relocation allowance makes much more sense as you will need to set up a house here.
> 
> In terms of visiting before accepting the offer, some companies do pay for this but generally for senior positions only. It would not be unusual to ask for this (just put it in as a polite query).


Thank you! 

I definitely would like to live in downtown Abu Dhabi both for the convienance of living close to work and the lifestyle, but the more research I do, I am coming to understand that many live in Dubai bc of the cheaper rents and commute to AD. Is this correct? Either way, I am a city girl and would not want to live in the suburbs.

In regards to salary, I certainly don't live lavishly, however, if I move across the world for this position, I want to make enough money to be able to save and travel some.


----------



## bukhno

hello, I am newbie to this forum. I want to move to Dubai. I am IT and was looking for jobs on dubizzle and they appear to be very low paid. from 5000AED to 8000AED. I have bachelors degree and 6 years + experience. Now I work as a network engineer and would like your opinion how much should I ask for. even 10000AED sounds really low.

thanks you for your comments in advance.


----------



## rsinner

Lotti220 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I definitely would like to live in downtown Abu Dhabi both for the convienance of living close to work and the lifestyle, but the more research I do, I am coming to understand that many live in Dubai bc of the cheaper rents and commute to AD. Is this correct? Either way, I am a city girl and would not want to live in the suburbs.
> 
> In regards to salary, I certainly don't live lavishly, however, if I move across the world for this position, I want to make enough money to be able to save and travel some.


For a single person Dubai has many more opportunities for socialising etc. Rents wise AD is slightly more expensive, but some decent apartments are available (but still not as good as Dubai). But the commute between Dubai to AD on a daily basis is horrible. Some people car pool with colleagues.
A few people (esp. single) have places to crash at both in Dubai and AD (maybe stay with friends over the weekend in Dubai). In any case, do not commit to any long term rentals until you are here and stayed here for a few weeks.

All the best!


----------



## bukhno

hello, I am newbie to this forum. I want to move to Dubai. I am IT and was looking for jobs on dubizzle and they appear to be very low paid. from 5000AED to 8000AED. I have bachelors degree and 6 years + experience. Now I work as a network engineer and would like your opinion how much should I ask for. even 10000AED sounds really low. are IT jobs really so underpaid? 

thanks you for your comments in advance.


----------



## dubaidhow

nice info, thanks


----------



## Lunaplata

_I would assume with that experience you are earning over US$100K per year, so just based on that I would say it is low.

From a cost of living standpoint for a couple to live a nice western style middle class lifestyle here with two cars it is going to cost you a at least AED 15K pm excluding housing when you average in the travel spending (unless you mean RAK and Fujairah). _

Thanks for your response. You are right re: salary. My assumption is that they don't match the salary in the US for example, because you get the salary tax free. So I was expecting the salary to come down to be honest. Would you say the salary should be the same as your home country?


----------



## Lunaplata

lxinuk said:


> I think this is fine x depends on how you party/where you live/ and how much you want yo travel! Presumably it's more than your home income.
> 
> I know a lot of peeps with kids and education on similar living a good life and paying off a mortgage in home countries! I can't PM you !!


Hi Lxinuk, Thanks so much for your response. 

We're more sport/travel than party/drink people. Travel would be mainly in the Middle East and A main attraction is being able to save - so we want to ensure we can do that. In addition I really want to make sure for my skills/abilities I am being offered a fair package. 

So, it's good to know that people live well on this type of package. Hopefully I'll get up to the required number of posts soon - I think this is number 5


----------



## fcjb1970

Lunaplata said:


> _I would assume with that experience you are earning over US$100K per year, so just based on that I would say it is low.
> 
> From a cost of living standpoint for a couple to live a nice western style middle class lifestyle here with two cars it is going to cost you a at least AED 15K pm excluding housing when you average in the travel spending (unless you mean RAK and Fujairah). _
> 
> Thanks for your response. You are right re: salary. My assumption is that they don't match the salary in the US for example, because you get the salary tax free. So I was expecting the salary to come down to be honest. Would you say the salary should be the same as your home country?


I think a lot of companies have started to try to sell it that way, and unfortunately, people buy into it. You are not worth less to come here, you are worth more. You should be making more than what you make at home (pre-tax) to move here.

My belief is that at absolute minimum you should make the salary you currently make and then have a living allowance on top of that. The no tax thing sounds great, but there are still fees for everything. Also you have no retirement plans here like in AUS. You are 100% responsible for any savings. There is an end of service gratuity but the way they write contracts these days that will basically cover moving home. It is not a retirement plan in any sense of the word.


----------



## bilal_laher

Hi all , i have recently moved to dubai and i am still in my six months probation period. i am a personal trainer at a well known gym in dubai. what i want to find out is will i be able to resign from my job , or will i have to compensate my company for anything.


----------



## clive78

Hi all,
I am moving to Dubai with a my current employer (as a new dubai co) and as such have been given a revised package. Here in UK i am earning £17500 annually. In Dubai I am being offered the following:
Salary:12,300/mth (£25000 annually)
Bonus: possible 10%
Accom: 59,000 annually
Flights: 14,750 annually
Is this a good situation for me and my wife to live on. The office is JLT based if this makes big difference.
Thank you for any advice you can give.


----------



## you2ube

cant say much about the cost of living - primarily because it depends on ones life style & secondly I myself am new in dubai so not yet fully certain about the expenses - what I can tell you though that with 59K you will find it hard to get 1 bed accomodation in JLT - as per my research the cost for 1-BHK in less costly JLT towers is around 55-60 + 5% commision + 5% security deposit + 5% city tax (paid in annual installments) + chiller bills which tend to be on higher end in JLT as i its on district cooling - in better quality JLT buildings - the rent is much higher (I have even seen apartments of 80K+ for 1 Bed Hall in HLT) - not only that the most of the close by areas are equally or more expensive e.g. Marina , Tecom, Greens,springs meadows etc.


----------



## ozgurtuncel

hello everybody, 
i just joined your forum, read all topics and here my question:

i'm about to accept an offer which was made by an international company which is looking for an expat in Dubai.

Salary: 3.250$ /month
Accommodation: haven't spesified an amount but guaranteed that a 2+1 flat in an good expat neighborhood would be provided. All bills (electricy, gas, water, internet etc) will be paid by the company.
Car: would be given. cas and parking fees will be covered by the company.
Ticket: a return ticket to my country / annually
Increase in salary: i'm expecting a salary increase within to years by around 4.500/5.000$.

what you say? does it worth it?


----------



## de Mexicaan

ozgurtuncel said:


> hello everybody,
> i just joined your forum, read all topics and here my question:
> 
> i'm about to accept an offer which was made by an international company which is looking for an expat in Dubai.
> 
> .....
> 
> what you say? does it worth it?


I would ask for more specific input on your accomodation, eg where it is. Also important is schooling fee for the kids if you have them, and medical insurance. Your basic salary is difficult to judge, it depends on the kind of job.


----------



## Leighanne611

*Salary, Package*

Hi All, 
I am being offered a position in Dubai and wondered what you all think of this package: $60k US (220K AED) yearly with the hospital paying for my apartment and a car, health insurance and uniforms. It sounds good, but will it be enough- I have heard how high the cost of living can be there. 
Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## s&s

Hi Leighanne

That package sounds good if your accommodation and transport is included. You would just need to look into the cost of schooling, which I believe is quite pricey should you have children.
Also, you would need to find out where the accommodation would be, which area, as some areas are quite suspect.


----------



## Baweezy

Leighanne611 said:


> Hi All,
> I am being offered a position in Dubai and wondered what you all think of this package: $60k US (220K AED) yearly with the hospital paying for my apartment and a car, health insurance and uniforms. It sounds good, but will it be enough- I have heard how high the cost of living can be there.
> Thanks in advance for any replies.


The package is really attractive. You should be able to have a happy life here. The rents are not that expensive if you come to think of it but it also depends in whoch area you move into.


----------



## Leighanne611

Thanks guys! Luckily no kids- so schooling won't be an issue. I will check on where the housing is- and find out if its a good area. Starting to get excited about this move!


----------



## Wynn7280

*Nursery Manager*

Hi I am hoping to relocate to Dubai in the summer with my husband. I am currently the manager of a children's day nursery in England. I have a bachelors degree. I am looking to become a manager of a children's nursery in Dubai. What sort of salary and benefits could I expect? The jobs I have seen so far offer approx 12000 a month plus benefits. They do not say what these are though.

Thanks.


----------



## aguyfromdaglobe

Wynn7280 said:


> Hi I am hoping to relocate to Dubai in the summer with my husband. I am currently the manager of a children's day nursery in England. I have a bachelors degree. I am looking to become a manager of a children's nursery in Dubai. What sort of salary and benefits could I expect? The jobs I have seen so far offer approx 12000 a month plus benefits. They do not say what these are though.
> 
> Thanks.


If u mean AED 12,000 excluding accommodation and other benefits then go for it cuz housing here is the big money sucker. Later, after one year for example, if you wish you can go for a higher paying job. But I think 12,000 is good as a start.


----------



## Wynn7280

aguyfromdaglobe said:


> If u mean AED 12,000 excluding accommodation and other benefits then go for it cuz housing here is the big money sucker. Later, after one year for example, if you wish you can go for a higher paying job. But I think 12,000 is good as a start.


How much will the company usually pay for/towards rent???


----------



## aguyfromdaglobe

Wynn7280 said:


> How much will the company usually pay for/towards rent???


Totally depends on the location. For example a 2 bdr apt in Marina or Jumeia area is much much more expensive than the same in other areas. I see most if not all Western expats though living in these high class areas cuz they can afford it. A 2 bdr in "other areas" ranges between 38k and 58k. In Jumeira, Marina, Gardens etc u will be looking at 70k plus.


----------



## jmtomo

hi all does nayone know what kind of package to expects for a teacher with 6 years expe and an occuptioanal therapist with 16 years exp, school would need to offer accomodtaion and subsidised school fees for 3 kiddies, any advice is greatly appreciated.

and happy new year


----------



## UK-mover

*Secondment package*

Hi all - happy new year

I'd really appreciate any comments on the following:

I'm currently based in the Uk earning c.£50k (big 4 firm)
I've been offered a secondment with the same firm to DUbai.
Package details are (AED)

salary : 250k
Living allowance (to cover housing) : 150k
There's the usual holiday / flights home / medical etc included
However nothing specific for childcare / nursery

I'll have a wife and child (1 year old) in tow.

Wife works in clinical trials project management - and would try and also find employment. Assuming that she does not find employment, what are people's views on the package I've described above ? 

I've read the threads and get the impression that its prob a bit on the low side in order to have a comfortable standard of living and (importantly) to try and save as much possible for our return to the UK.

Be great to hear from you and be even better if any of you are currently on secondment.

Cheers 
IM


----------



## aguyfromdaglobe

UK-mover said:


> Hi all - happy new year
> 
> I'd really appreciate any comments on the following:
> 
> I'm currently based in the Uk earning c.£50k (big 4 firm)
> I've been offered a secondment with the same firm to DUbai.
> Package details are (AED)
> 
> salary : 250k
> Living allowance (to cover housing) : 150k
> There's the usual holiday / flights home / medical etc included
> However nothing specific for childcare / nursery
> 
> I'll have a wife and child (1 year old) in tow.
> 
> Wife works in clinical trials project management - and would try and also find employment. Assuming that she does not find employment, what are people's views on the package I've described above ?
> 
> I've read the threads and get the impression that its prob a bit on the low side in order to have a comfortable standard of living and (importantly) to try and save as much possible for our return to the UK.
> 
> Be great to hear from you and be even better if any of you are currently on secondment.
> 
> Cheers
> IM


Hi UK-Mover, don't worry AT ALL 250k+150k is more than enough! trust me u shall live very confortebly ever after and save money also. Ur wife does not need to work either. If u can prove me wrong BK meal on me (ice cream not included )


----------



## de Mexicaan

aguyfromdaglobe said:


> Hi UK-Mover, don't worry AT ALL 250k+150k is more than enough! trust me u shall live very confortebly ever after and save money also. Ur wife does not need to work either. If u can prove me wrong BK meal on me (ice cream not included )


I would make a good calculation first. It may seem very good at first sight but a good school is expensive, and you may have to consider extra cost for a pension plan.


----------



## fcjb1970

UK-mover said:


> Hi all - happy new year
> 
> I'd really appreciate any comments on the following:
> 
> I'm currently based in the Uk earning c.£50k (big 4 firm)
> I've been offered a secondment with the same firm to DUbai.
> Package details are (AED)
> 
> salary : 250k
> Living allowance (to cover housing) : 150k
> There's the usual holiday / flights home / medical etc included
> However nothing specific for childcare / nursery
> 
> I'll have a wife and child (1 year old) in tow.
> 
> Wife works in clinical trials project management - and would try and also find employment. Assuming that she does not find employment, what are people's views on the package I've described above ?
> 
> I've read the threads and get the impression that its prob a bit on the low side in order to have a comfortable standard of living and (importantly) to try and save as much possible for our return to the UK.
> 
> Be great to hear from you and be even better if any of you are currently on secondment.
> 
> Cheers
> IM


That basically works out to matching your salary and getting a AED 100K living allowance. AED 100K is about the lower end for a nice 2 bedroom villa.

If it is the same firm, they have already given you a number for living, I would tell them they need to be at minimum matching your current salary, so 300K plus the 150.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I'm with fcjb1970, it's just basically the same pay as you're getting back home to move 4000 miles away. The only benefit is the lack of tax so I'd be either staying put or looking for them to up the offer.


----------



## familyoffour

You say importantly you want to save money to bring back to the UK with you so in this case it might be low, but if you're looking on it as an adventure then maybe not so low.
Probably depends on how long the secondment is too.

But I haven't even moved over yet so I'm by no means an expert


----------



## UK-mover

Thanks for the replies so far - appreciate the comments.
I'm still weighing it all up - although agree with the idea of getting the employer to match had current UK salary.


----------



## vantage

UK-mover said:


> Thanks for the replies so far - appreciate the comments.
> I'm still weighing it all up - although agree with the idea of getting the employer to match had current UK salary.


you state you were on 50K.
Was that your COMPLETE UK package?
pension contributions / car allowance etc?
do you think you were imminently due a payrise?

Add EVERYTHING you get in the UK to get your total current 'salary' before comparing.

your 1 year old may not be in school yet, but try and get school fees added in now, in advance of when you need them. They might say it's 'all included' in your package, or you might get an extra allowance. All firms vary. (budget around 45K/annum for school fees)

Will they give you cash for flights home, or pay for them for you?
Some get offered business class travel home, but fly economy, and pocket the difference. The difference equals a family holiday somewhere!

Also, where are you in the UK?

If you are in London, you'll find adjusting to the new salary easier than if you live in Hull! If you are used to London prices, there's less of a shock to the system!
((**edit** just saw you live in Manchester..))

'Comfortable' lifestyle is very subjective. and a lot comes down to what you spend your disposible income on now.
Are you getting by, or saving a chunk already?

Do you own your house in the UK?
Will you be renting it?
Will you cover your mortgage+insurance+agent etc?

Is this an internal offer, which you can turn down and stay where you are, or a "we're terminating your position, but can offer you a job in Dubai" scenario.

The above will affect how far you feel you can push them for a better offer.
lots to think about!!

Good luck!


----------



## zed_kid

UK-mover said:


> Hi all - happy new year
> 
> I'd really appreciate any comments on the following:
> 
> I'm currently based in the Uk earning c.£50k (big 4 firm)
> I've been offered a secondment with the same firm to DUbai.
> Package details are (AED)
> 
> salary : 250k
> Living allowance (to cover housing) : 150k
> There's the usual holiday / flights home / medical etc included
> However nothing specific for childcare / nursery
> 
> I'll have a wife and child (1 year old) in tow.
> 
> Wife works in clinical trials project management - and would try and also find employment. Assuming that she does not find employment, what are people's views on the package I've described above ?
> 
> I've read the threads and get the impression that its prob a bit on the low side in order to have a comfortable standard of living and (importantly) to try and save as much possible for our return to the UK.
> 
> Be great to hear from you and be even better if any of you are currently on secondment.
> 
> Cheers
> IM


Depends on your situation. You wont have to worry about rent, 150k will get you a sweet 2brm apartment in downtown or marina.

250k pa will be enough for a young family, sure you wont be saving bucket loads from day 1 but if you’re young and ambitious and just want to get out of the UK why not try this? Who knows what will happen in 6months, your wife might land a job for around same pay as you, and you might get promoted and whack another 100k pa on top. At the end of the day you can always go back home. 

That’s the reason I moved here, just try my luck and see what happens 

Cheers


----------



## dxb46

Ash1980 said:


> OK Guys, sounds like this thread needs some kicking! here I go:
> 
> I'm moving to AD in few three weeks, and I have accepted the following offer:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 13,000
> Allowances: AED 16,750 (Total AED 29,750)
> Housing allowance: up to AED 210,000
> Medical insurance for self and family
> 30 working days annual leave
> 
> The post is with the government of AD, Grade 2 (if this means anything)
> I've got 4 years of UK experience, PhD, MSc, and a BSc.
> Married with no children.
> 
> How good/bad do you think this offer is?
> 
> Thanks.


----

don’t miss this opportunity… gd luck


----------



## vantage

zed_kid said:


> Depends on your situation. You wont have to worry about rent, 150k will get you a sweet 2brm apartment in downtown or marina.
> 
> 250k pa will be enough for a young family, sure you wont be saving bucket loads from day 1 but if you’re young and ambitious and just want to get out of the UK why not try this? Who knows what will happen in 6months, your wife might land a job for around same pay as you, and you might get promoted and whack another 100k pa on top. At the end of the day you can always go back home.
> 
> That’s the reason I moved here, just try my luck and see what happens
> 
> Cheers


90K-150K will also get you any number of 2 or 3 bed villas in many parts of town, with amenities, if you prefer a little outdoor space for the nipper. There was no way on earth i was having my 3 yr old in an apartment. He's like a monkey, so one badly placed chair on a balcony, and he'd be competing for a skydive record.
Our garden even if it is not big, is really worth having at this time of year. We virtually live outside, and cook outside every day.


----------



## UK-mover

vantage said:


> you state you were on 50K.
> Was that your COMPLETE UK package?
> pension contributions / car allowance etc?
> do you think you were imminently due a payrise?
> 
> Add EVERYTHING you get in the UK to get your total current 'salary' before comparing.
> 
> your 1 year old may not be in school yet, but try and get school fees added in now, in advance of when you need them. They might say it's 'all included' in your package, or you might get an extra allowance. All firms vary. (budget around 45K/annum for school fees)
> 
> Will they give you cash for flights home, or pay for them for you?
> Some get offered business class travel home, but fly economy, and pocket the difference. The difference equals a family holiday somewhere!
> 
> Also, where are you in the UK?
> 
> If you are in London, you'll find adjusting to the new salary easier than if you live in Hull! If you are used to London prices, there's less of a shock to the system!
> ((**edit** just saw you live in Manchester..))
> 
> 'Comfortable' lifestyle is very subjective. and a lot comes down to what you spend your disposible income on now.
> Are you getting by, or saving a chunk already?
> 
> Do you own your house in the UK?
> Will you be renting it?
> Will you cover your mortgage+insurance+agent etc?
> 
> Is this an internal offer, which you can turn down and stay where you are, or a "we're terminating your position, but can offer you a job in Dubai" scenario.
> 
> The above will affect how far you feel you can push them for a better offer.
> lots to think about!!
> 
> Good luck!


Cheers Vantage - appreciate the comments.

As a quick follow up : my £50k salary includes everything (its £43k plus £7k benefits). Funnily enough - I am working towards a promo in June which should see me on a total of c.£60k.

My position is "safe" - the firm is promoting secondments in the UAE so I was exploring options. The benefit of a secondment is that I have the obvious safety net of staying with the firm and have a right to return to a role in the UK after a min secondment period of 3 years. The drawback is that there is little room to negotiate as packages are standardised.

re: flights - its a reimbursement of cost - so no fancy holiday for me by pocketing the difference !

re: house - own our place in the UK - so would look to rent it to cover mortgage.

re: lifestyle - you're right its subjective - but we're probably on the sedate side given we have a young child.

thanks again.


----------



## UK-mover

zed_kid said:


> Depends on your situation. You wont have to worry about rent, 150k will get you a sweet 2brm apartment in downtown or marina.
> 
> 250k pa will be enough for a young family, sure you wont be saving bucket loads from day 1 but if you’re young and ambitious and just want to get out of the UK why not try this? Who knows what will happen in 6months, your wife might land a job for around same pay as you, and you might get promoted and whack another 100k pa on top. At the end of the day you can always go back home.
> 
> That’s the reason I moved here, just try my luck and see what happens
> 
> Cheers


Cheers Zed_kid - good points and definitely worth thinking of the positives !


----------



## familyoffour

Just one more point you should confirm with your employer - if it's a secondment you may be tax equalised to the UK.


----------



## M3red

familyoffour said:


> Just one more point you should confirm with your employer - if it's a secondment you may be tax equalised to the UK.


Get proper tax advice keeping a uk property may mean you are not a non resident and still liable to uk tax. I m sure your firm will help.

I'm from Manchester and I still find dubai expensive but getting used to it. You really can't compare salary in the uk and here, I came with a 3 x rise (was quite underpaid in previous role) but now get dubai market rate and I can save and have a great time. Secondment is a whole other ball game as if you are tax neutral you won't be saving much. I like dubai but I don't think I'd live here if I wasn't on perm local salary.


----------



## rajanthi_ramesh

Hi folks,

I have recently got a job offer for a head - FP&A for a multinational telecom company in Dubai, reporting to the CFO. I am a qualified CFA charter holder and Chartered Accountant with 14 year experience. The offer they made looks low to me, but wanted a broader view :

A) basic salary - 27000 AED
B) housing allowance - 16000 AED
C) car allowance - 3500 AED

Monthly total - 46500 AED

There is also a bonus and stock that is equal to 6 months basic salary.

 Additionaly, they are offering full medical, gravity, education for my child and others.

I will be moving with my wife and one 2 year old child.

Please let me know.


----------



## clive78

Personally i think it sounds good. But my package is about 50% of this so i would. What would you be earning in a similar position at home?


----------



## rsinner

rajanthi_ramesh said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have recently got a job offer for a head - FP&A for a multinational telecom company in Dubai, reporting to the CFO. I am a qualified CFA charter holder and Chartered Accountant with 14 year experience. The offer they made looks low to me, but wanted a broader view :
> 
> A) basic salary - 27000 AED
> B) housing allowance - 16000 AED
> C) car allowance - 3500 AED
> 
> Monthly total - 46500 AED
> 
> There is also a bonus and stock that is equal to 6 months basic salary.
> 
> Additionaly, they are offering full medical, gravity, education for my child and others.
> 
> I will be moving with my wife and one 2 year old child.
> 
> Please let me know.


Cost of living wise it is okay, but if it appropriate for your role depends on you. It seems low to me for someone who reports to a CFO, but then that also depends on the size of the company.


----------



## UK-mover

M3red said:


> Get proper tax advice keeping a uk property may mean you are not a non resident and still liable to uk tax. I m sure your firm will help.
> 
> I'm from Manchester and I still find dubai expensive but getting used to it. You really can't compare salary in the uk and here, I came with a 3 x rise (was quite underpaid in previous role) but now get dubai market rate and I can save and have a great time. Secondment is a whole other ball game as if you are tax neutral you won't be saving much. I like dubai but I don't think I'd live here if I wasn't on perm local salary.


Thanks M3red - good to hear from a fellow mancunian ! Thanks for the advice all - plenty to think about


----------



## expat21

*HR Head Jobs and Payscales*

Hi

I am a HR professional with a post graduation in field of personnel management and industrial relations from a premier institute in India and have been working with a consulting, technology and outsourcing major for last 10 years. I am currently leading HR for a key entity with a headcount of ~5000 and have experience in all the functions within HR (recruiting, employee relations, people management, training etc)
My questions are:
1. What are the good sectors which offer great roles (I am not looking for admin roles - but true HR leadership roles)
2. What are typical pay package per month/ annum which I can expect? (I am currently earning ~40L per annum)
3. What are additional benefits I should negotiate for? 

Thanks - will appreciate guidance here. 
Pariniti


----------



## knreddy

Hi friends, just got the offer and is a bit confused. Here are the details in USD

Base salary : $8500
Expat allowance: 15% of basic = $ 1275
Hardship premium: 10% of basic = $ 850
Commodities & services allowances = $ 2485
Housing & Utilities allowance = $ 3700
Schooling fees paid by company
One time Relocation allowance: $ 22000
On top of the above company will pay annual bonus, return flight tickets (yearly), medicalised, accomm and car for initial 30days. 

I have a wife and Two children aged 8 & 3. I am not desperate about job as I have a decent one here in Australia.

What do you think about the offer? Is it really good considering the family expenses in Dubai? 

Appreciate your valuable inputs. 
Regards
Krish


----------



## Exploredubai

Hi

I am a degree holder with 4 years experience in fund valuation industry (3 years in operation + 1 year in managing a team of 10+ person) Lately I received an offer from a multinational bank to relocate to Dubai.

The package is 5k USD a month (approx 18k AED) plus the normal benefit (annual flight ticket, medical benefit, pension scheme)

I receive various different opinion on my offer.. some said it's decent; some thinks I should get somewhere around 25k AED.

Could someone with similar experience or in the same industry kindly advise whether this is a good offer to consider this reallocation ?

Thank You


----------



## de Mexicaan

Exploredubai said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a degree holder with 4 years experience in fund valuation industry (3 years in operation + 1 year in managing a team of 10+ person) Lately I received an offer from a multinational bank to relocate to Dubai.
> 
> The package is 5k USD a month (approx 18k AED) plus the normal benefit (annual flight ticket, medical benefit, pension scheme)
> 
> I receive various different opinion on my offer.. some said it's decent; some thinks I should get somewhere around 25k AED.
> 
> Could someone with similar experience or in the same industry kindly advise whether this is a good offer to consider this reallocation ?
> 
> Thank You


I am not from your industry, but some advise anyway: check the pension scheme. If it is the scheme according to the labor law here it is probably not as good as you may expect because it is rather a gratuity saving than a full pension. 
You do not mention housing allowance and transportation allowance. Housing is expensive in Dubai. 
Also check schooling for the children, if relevant for you. It can be quite costly too.


----------



## Exploredubai

Thanks de Mexicann !

I am single. So what I need is a clean and decent place for a single person. I have read some blogs/ forums. I found it difficult to give myself a rough estimation. Some claim that 10k AED is sufficient for single person but some said you can barely save any money at the end of the month. 
I understand it's all about the life style. I am not looking for a fancy and luxury life over Dubai. I appreciate this job opportunity, but I am not sure whether it's worth to reallocate with 18k AED 

Will check with the HR on the pension scheme ! Thanks !


----------



## dragunov

*Help - Job Package Acceptable?*

Hi,

I've been offered a job package which I believe is sub-standard for Dubai but i'd like your opinion on it.

I have 9+ years experience in IT, MCSE certified plus some management experience.

The offer is 21,500 AED + 2,500 AED for car and nothing additional for housing except a one year loan. Medical and one annual flight home plus £1k for relocation.

My concern is firstly that there is no housing benefit which is likely to cost 10k AED a month for a 2 bed and also that the salary is too low.

Help!...


----------



## de Mexicaan

dragunov said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been offered a job package which I believe is sub-standard for Dubai but i'd like your opinion on it.
> 
> I have 9+ years experience in IT, MCSE certified plus some management experience.
> 
> The offer is 21,500 AED + 2,500 AED for car and nothing additional for housing except a one year loan. Medical and one annual flight home plus £1k for relocation.
> 
> My concern is firstly that there is no housing benefit which is likely to cost 10k AED a month for a 2 bed and also that the salary is too low.
> 
> Help!...


Could be ok if a housing allowance was added (with this salary i would expect at least 6k/month), and schooling fee if you have kids. The relocation money doesn't seem overly generous either, but that is once anyway.


----------



## dragunov

I am single so no family to bring over. The recruitment company is saying housing allowances aren't usual anymore and there won't be one included, not sure if I believe that.

I used a link someone posted here for a living costs calculator but apartments are generally 100-120k for 2 beds after browsing on dubizzle so I think it's a little outdated.


----------



## de Mexicaan

dragunov said:


> I am single so no family to bring over. The recruitment company is saying housing allowances aren't usual anymore and there won't be one included, not sure if I believe that.
> 
> I used a link someone posted here for a living costs calculator but apartments are generally 100-120k for 2 beds after browsing on dubizzle so I think it's a little outdated.


Rents seem to be going up and that cost of living calc is indeed somewhat conservative about rental costs. Dubizzle has proven for me to be a reliale sourceof cost info (also for cars). Also several other expenses are not included in the. Cost of living calc so be sure to have more than indicated there. I advise you to do your own math taking all pluses and minuses into account.


----------



## imac

dragunov said:


> The recruitment company is saying housing allowances aren't usual anymore and there won't be one included.


I have gotten this response as well a few times, that companies are doing away with housing allowance for new expats and are expecting you to foot your own rent, albeit with a slightly higher base... Apparently the only "add ons" being offered to expats are flights and education


----------



## rsinner

imac said:


> I have gotten this response as well a few times, that companies are doing away with housing allowance for new expats and are expecting you to foot your own rent, albeit with a slightly higher base... Apparently the only "add ons" being offered to expats are flights and education


In my limited social circle whose salary structures I know about, I still don't know a single person who does not get a housing allowance.
It makes more sense for a company here to keep the basic salary low and housing allowance high to reduce the end of service benefits which are linked to basic pay. As the employee, it doesnt matter whether it is being paid as housing or basic, as long as you get enough money - cash is cash. However, if you are being given this story, it is just a way to sell their low offers, unless the basic is really high. Rents are on their way up again (in some areas 20% over the last year), so do your research before you accept such offers.


----------



## fcjb1970

dragunov said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been offered a job package which I believe is sub-standard for Dubai but i'd like your opinion on it.
> 
> I have 9+ years experience in IT, MCSE certified plus some management experience.
> 
> The offer is 21,500 AED + 2,500 AED for car and nothing additional for housing except a one year loan. Medical and one annual flight home plus £1k for relocation.
> 
> My concern is firstly that there is no housing benefit which is likely to cost 10k AED a month for a 2 bed and also that the salary is too low.
> 
> Help!...


Well what do you earn at home? If my math is correct this is under 58K GBP /year. Sounds pretty low to me, but if you are only making 40K maybe not


----------



## vildadalen

I have applied for a Business IT manager job at Emirates Group and have been shortlisted for an interview in Dubai at the end of this month for the following: 

29th Jan 2013 - Assessment 
30th Jan 2013 - Psychometrics Testing 
30th Jan 2013 - Interview 

I would highly appreciate your help if you can enlighten me what exactly happens during these days. I have searched on the Internet but I didn't find any relevant information regarding the IT positions. 

May I also ask you what salary ranges can I expect for that position? 

Thanks once again for your time and energy and sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Jeeva

*Software Engineer Job Salary Package Analysis-- Help Needed*

Hi All,

I am from India.. Working as a Software Engineer in Siebel CRM and having 2.5 years experience. Currently getting 28k INR in india. I got a job in UAE, planning to move on next month. They have offered me 10000 AED/month. Apart from that no accommodation and all. They will place me either in Dubai or in Abu Dhabi. I have to take care of everything and i am a single. Anybody let me know if this is fine to proceed.

Thanks
Jeeva.


----------



## liSTo

Hello everyone,

I have been offered a job in Dubai as a system specialist. I have and engineering degree and 4 years experience from South Africa. TheY offered 16500 AED/pm + health insurance + travel insurance (because I'll be travelling across the middle east) + cellphone allowance + home Internet + 1yearly flight back home.

But there is no housing allowance and I'm concerned about that. Also, I would prefer to stay at places near the metro route so that transportation is easier. What places can you recommend? Do you think this is a good offer or not, is it worth relocating from SA for this?

Any advise appreciated. Thanks


----------



## liSTo

By the way, I'm a single 28 year old male. 

Forgot to mention this above.

Thanks.


----------



## de Mexicaan

liSTo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai as a system specialist. I have and engineering degree and 4 years experience from South Africa. TheY offered 16500 AED/pm + health insurance + travel insurance (because I'll be travelling across the middle east) + cellphone allowance + home Internet + 1yearly flight back home.
> 
> But there is no housing allowance and I'm concerned about that. Also, I would prefer to stay at places near the metro route so that transportation is easier. What places can you recommend? Do you think this is a good offer or not, is it worth relocating from SA for this?
> 
> Any advise appreciated. Thanks


I think that indeed you should ask for some kind of housing allowance, I would guess that with this base salary you could ask for 50-60k AED per annum. For the rest it seems fine.


----------



## engrfeez

Exploredubai said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a degree holder with 4 years experience in fund valuation industry (3 years in operation + 1 year in managing a team of 10+ person) Lately I received an offer from a multinational bank to relocate to Dubai.
> 
> The package is 5k USD a month (approx 18k AED) plus the normal benefit (annual flight ticket, medical benefit, pension scheme)
> 
> I receive various different opinion on my offer.. some said it's decent; some thinks I should get somewhere around 25k AED.
> 
> Could someone with similar experience or in the same industry kindly advise whether this is a good offer to consider this reallocation ?
> 
> Thank You


Try to nego little bit higher. The challenge here is accommodation. At least you need 20k AED to have a space for breathing were the studio unit normally around 4-7k per month depends on location and furnished.


----------



## 200256

hello all

i'm about to move to Dubai (if they approve my visa in following 2 days) for IT sys eng. position (private sector)
I was offered following:
base salary: 17000AED/mth
car allowance: 2600AED/mth + petrol expenses
housing allowance: 77000AED/yr
medical + dental + optical insurance fully covered
22 work days per year paid vacation
1x air ticket home per year

can I actually save something on the side whilst living normal life (i don't go out clubbing much maybe 2-3x per month and I like to cook my own food)?

thanks and all the best to all good people here


----------



## kirstenandmatt

*package in our hands!*

Hi,

New to this website and need some advice on contracts in Dubai...

Today my husband had a phonecall from a company in Dubai interested in him, they had an informal chat and at the end the HR manager threw the question to him about what kind of package he wanted.

My husband stated the usual housing/medical/schooling/holiday/flights ect....

The woman then said do your research, come up with a figure(all in) and if its close to what we have in mind we will progress with the recruitment process!

Never come across this before but strangely on vacation in Dubai this weekend for the hubby's 40th! They have also said they would like to meet over this weekend....

We are currently based in Jeddah SA so do we ask for relocation package as well?!

My figure so far all in 440,000 AED a year without relocation which we would need if housing/ car/ school ect was paid monthly... 

HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## blazeaway

kirstenandmatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to this website and need some advice on contracts in Dubai...
> 
> Today my husband had a phonecall from a company in Dubai interested in him, they had an informal chat and at the end the HR manager threw the question to him about what kind of package he wanted.
> 
> My husband stated the usual housing/medical/schooling/holiday/flights ect....
> 
> The woman then said do your research, come up with a figure(all in) and if its close to what we have in mind we will progress with the recruitment process!
> 
> Never come across this before but strangely on vacation in Dubai this weekend for the hubby's 40th! They have also said they would like to meet over this weekend....
> 
> We are currently based in Jeddah SA so do we ask for relocation package as well?!
> 
> My figure so far all in 440,000 AED a year without relocation which we would need if housing/ car/ school ect was paid monthly...
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!


Bit hard without info on which industry and level?


----------



## kirstenandmatt

blazeaway said:


> Bit hard without info on which industry and level?


Sorry blazeaway,

It's a manager (lower end)- seaport and logistics.

Package is for me plus wife and daughter.

I'm currently on a slightly lower package in Saudi Arabia where cost of living is less!


----------



## Darjeeling

*Need some help*

Hey guys,

I desperately need some help. I am stuck with a job that pays me A.E.D 6000/- PM and I ve to pay the rent a car guys so basically my salary comes downs to A.E.D 4500/- PM. Can you guys refer me for job opportunities ? Am 32 and stuck with A.E.D 6000/-. 

Cheers,

Darjeeling


----------



## traveller_h

*14k per month in Abu Dhabi???*

Hello,
I'm new here so I'm sorry if you saw this question a million times before, but I was wondering if a 14k salary per month is enough for a family of 3 (parents and a 3 years old girl). The Accommodation, health insurance and school fees are covered by the company in addition to an annual flight tickets. So will this be enough to have a decent life in Abu Dhabi, we're not looking for anything fancy, normal life with outings once a week. We don't party and don't drink. Will appreciate your comments and advice.
Thank you.


----------



## Darjeeling

Yeah its good enough. Food is cheap in UAE, the expenses that costs the most are Accommodation and School fees. If these are covered and life style is modest...your 14k is good..you may even end up saving..all the best..


----------



## Jynxgirl

No, 14k isnt enough. I would suggest that 25k is the very minimum a family with a child would need to survive and live a WESTERN lifestyle. 

You can come, but you wont save and you probly will have to turn down doing most things. 

Cant see any reason to move halfway around the world for that.


----------



## vantage

traveller_h said:


> Hello,
> I'm new here so I'm sorry if you saw this question a million times before, but I was wondering if a 14k salary per month is enough for a family of 3 (parents and a 3 years old girl). The Accommodation, health insurance and school fees are covered by the company in addition to an annual flight tickets. So will this be enough to have a decent life in Abu Dhabi, we're not looking for anything fancy, normal life with outings once a week. We don't party and don't drink. Will appreciate your comments and advice.
> Thank you.


you say accommodation and education are 'covered'

In full, or an allowance?
Will the accommodation allowance get you something you'd like?
Is the education allowance all inclusive, or a lump sum? you may find yourself having to supplement both housing and accommodation allowance, and then you are sunk.

14K is low, i think.


----------



## Heathcliff fan

*Teaching offer - any good?*

Hi guys,
I'm new to this so bear with me! My husband and I are planning to relocate to dubai within the next few months. I'm a primary teacher with 6 years experience and have just been offered a post with a salary of 14,000AED a month. Is that good?! Also, does anyone know if teachers get paid for holidays as they do in uk? Or are you only paid for the months you work hence the monthly salary?
My husband is in construction so he is getting much healthier job offers than me so no idea if this is a good deal or not.
Help appreciated x


----------



## Heathcliff fan

*Teaching offer - any good?!*

Hi guys,
I'm new to this so bear with me! My husband and I are planning to relocate to dubai within the next few months. I'm a primary teacher with 6 years experience and have just been offered a post with a salary of 14,000AED a month. Is that good?! Also, does anyone know if teachers get paid for holidays as they do in uk? Or are you only paid for the months you work hence the monthly salary?
My husband is in construction so he is getting much healthier job offers than me so no idea if this is a good deal or not. My husband will be the breadwinner but I obviously still want to be on a good salary
Help appreciated x


----------



## vildadalen

Hi guys, 

I will be interviewed for a grade 10 position within IT. Can you please advice what is the salary ranges for this grade?


----------



## lonesome

Hello.

Can anyone help by advising how to apply for banking jobs there in UAE, as a fact there are hundreds of recruiters sites indeed but not effective as all are only asking money for running their business... 

Regards
Jimmy


----------



## Garo

*Looking to relocate to Dubai*

Hi guys,

We are a Danish family of 4 (2 adults and 2 boys 2½ years and 5 years old respetively) considering to relocate to Dubai. I'm currently interviewing for position paying app. 28,000 AED a month.

Is this enough to pay for a decent live in Duabi?

Housing, health insurance, school fees etc. are not covered and will have to be paid out of the 28,000 AED.

Kind regards


----------



## miss_simmons1

*I think it's ok but just to check....*

Hi guys,

I think that the package I have been offered sounds ok but just wanted to get your thought if that's ok?

Ok so the package is:
8,500 AED pm salary
1,500 AED pm transportation
5,000 AED pm accommodation
Plus a share of service charge (I'll be working in sales a restaurant)
Plus a full relocation package
Plus medical expenses
Plus a flight home once a year

The accommodation allowance will suit me from what I've seen online. I just wanted to check that I could live on 8,500 AED as a salary, so obviously that would cover utility bills, food shopping and maybe enough left to socialise every now and then 

Any advice wold be appreciated, I should point out that this is literally to cover my expenses


----------



## rsinner

Garo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are a Danish family of 4 (2 adults and 2 boys 2½ years and 5 years old respetively) considering to relocate to Dubai. I'm currently interviewing for position paying app. 28,000 AED a month.
> 
> Is this enough to pay for a decent live in Duabi?
> 
> Housing, health insurance, school fees etc. are not covered and will have to be paid out of the 28,000 AED.
> 
> Kind regards


No it wont be enough. Between schooling and apartment you would end up spending about 15-20K AED at least. Then think about a car, food, utilities, etc, and you will be lucky to have some money left over to go to restaurants or holidays. And no health insurance and two young kids? NO WAY

I would not even get out of my bed in Denmark for this.


----------



## rsinner

miss_simmons1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I think that the package I have been offered sounds ok but just wanted to get your thought if that's ok?
> 
> Ok so the package is:
> 8,500 AED pm salary
> 1,500 AED pm transportation
> 5,000 AED pm accommodation
> Plus a share of service charge (I'll be working in sales a restaurant)
> Plus a full relocation package
> Plus medical expenses
> Plus a flight home once a year
> 
> The accommodation allowance will suit me from what I've seen online. I just wanted to check that I could live on 8,500 AED as a salary, so obviously that would cover utility bills, food shopping and maybe enough left to socialise every now and then
> 
> Any advice wold be appreciated, I should point out that this is literally to cover my expenses


Expense wise you should be covered. You may not be able to go out everyday or spend 100s of Dhs on each outing (which most people dont). This is not very high, but decent enough


----------



## Felixtoo2

I'm not sure what your lifestyle is like in the UK but I wouldn't want to be living on £2500 per month including housing allowance, it's a low package for a western expat.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I didnt want to be bahumbug but I wouldnt come out for that either. Not going to save anything but as long as you know that, so be it. Restaurant people overall do not get paid well here so it is what it is.


----------



## Kkiiwwii

Hi All,

I am expecting an offer from an international company.
Although don't have the final offer the package would be something like AED 9500 + accommodation covered, 50% of utilities paid, medical insurance and one flight home per year.

What do you think? Sounds quite ok for me, but dont know too much about living costs (like food, clothing, occassionally eating out ect)

Thanks, K


----------



## Garo

rsinner said:


> No it wont be enough. Between schooling and apartment you would end up spending about 15-20K AED at least. Then think about a car, food, utilities, etc, and you will be lucky to have some money left over to go to restaurants or holidays. And no health insurance and two young kids? NO WAY
> 
> I would not even get out of my bed in Denmark for this.


Thanks - your answer is appreciated.

I kind of figured it was in the low end. In your eyes what would be a minimum?

We were not planning not to have health insurance - it is to be paid out of my salary so obviously it is to be taken into consideration when negotiating the salary.


----------



## miss_simmons1

rsinner said:


> Expense wise you should be covered. You may not be able to go out everyday or spend 100s of Dhs on each outing (which most people dont). This is not very high, but decent enough


Thanks rsinner, I'll be eating a lot in my restaurant too so imagining my food costs to be conservative 

according to google the package works out at just short of £3000 a month and to be honest, that's double my current salary so I'm happy with it 

Your advice was very helpful, thank you 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## miss_simmons1

Felixtoo2 said:


> I'm not sure what your lifestyle is like in the UK but I wouldn't want to be living on £2500 per month including housing allowance, it's a low package for a western expat.


Thanks for the advice, is it really that much more expensive living in Dubai? The package is double my UK salary so I'm pleased with it really 

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## miss_simmons1

Jynxgirl said:


> I didnt want to be bahumbug but I wouldnt come out for that either. Not going to save anything but as long as you know that, so be it. Restaurant people overall do not get paid well here so it is what it is.


Never been much of a saver haha  I appreciate the honesty and advice but think I could make it work, I'm moving mainly for career advancement and so tonnes of nights out isn't really my aim, one or two every now and then will suit me fine 

Thank you for the advice 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## rsinner

miss_simmons1 said:


> Thanks for the advice, is it really that much more expensive living in Dubai? The package is double my UK salary so I'm pleased with it really
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: Food, Drink & The Events In-between! Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


In case you live in London, then DUbai is much cheaper in London in general. I think only the entertainment costs (eating out, nights out, drinks, events) are higher as there are very things you can do here for free (apart from going to the parks when the weather is nice).


----------



## rsinner

Garo said:


> Thanks - your answer is appreciated.
> 
> I kind of figured it was in the low end. In your eyes what would be a minimum?
> 
> We were not planning not to have health insurance - it is to be paid out of my salary so obviously it is to be taken into consideration when negotiating the salary.


Lets take it differently - what are the main costs? I am giving you some average costs, but obviously you can spend much less or much more
2 bed apartment in a good, clean locality: 8-10K per month
school fees: 7-10K p.m. for a good quality international school
Car: 1.5-2K per car. If you dont get a second one, then if you use taxis or school buses for the school, budget another 1.5K
food: 3K per month - not including nights out
TV + internet: 300 per month
3-400 on utilities per month
3-400 Dhs on telephone (obv. depends on your usage and usage of skype)
So you are down 25K without eating out, travelling out of the country, or entertainment, or traffic fines. 

If you plan on taking no health insurance - generally in an average clinic the cost per consultation is generally about 400-500 Dhs + cost of medicines. With two young kids, cant even imagine not having health insurance here.

Now how much you can get as salary depends on your industry and experience level. In the depths of winter obviously the sunshine in Dubai sounds appealing, but think hard before you move from a country with social security and which is actually free, to a country which seems free but is far from it (I know this sounds like an unimportant thing, but at some point of time you will yearn for actual freedom). 

I know people who make do with a 25K salary with two kids. The kids go to an Indian school where the fees are much lower, and they live in a crowded area where the kids cant even get out of the apartment to play (and the apartment has no gym or pool), they do not eat out much (at least not in a proper restaurant but only food courts in malls), they do not drink at all, the wife does not drive and they have some car pool arrangement for the kids going to school. So yes, this can be done, but is this the lifestyle you want a 7 hr flight away from home?

As a single person it is very easy to save money (share apartments, use the metro - walk a bit eve if it is in the sun, be lazy with food, have no tv but just an internet connection, have no furniture and sleep on a mattress on the floor etc), but with kids it becomes much more difficult.


----------



## MagiQ

Hi guys,

I have been offered a 'Marketing Executive' role with a well known chain in Dubai.

I am a single 24 year old gentleman, who doesn't plan on living a lavish lifestyle...YET!

This is the package i have been offered:

Basic Salary per month
7,400
Transportation allowance per month
1,000
Accommodation Allowance
3,000
Travel Allowance
2,000
Telephone Allowance per month
600
Total Salary per month
14,000

That seems fine with me, but the only issue i have is in regards to the number of working days. They require me to work 6 days a week which i cant. This is because i have never worked 6 days a week in the UK and moved to Dubai for a better life not just to be a work horse.

I dont have an issue with being available all the time and working a 6 day week when needed, but for it to be in the contract is a totally different matter.

Please advise


----------



## vantage

MagiQ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been offered a 'Marketing Executive' role with a well known chain in Dubai.
> 
> I am a single 24 year old gentleman, who doesn't plan on living a lavish lifestyle...YET!
> 
> This is the package i have been offered:
> 
> Basic Salary per month
> 7,400
> Transportation allowance per month
> 1,000
> Accommodation Allowance
> 3,000
> Travel Allowance
> 2,000
> Telephone Allowance per month
> 600
> Total Salary per month
> 14,000
> 
> That seems fine with me, but the only issue i have is in regards to the number of working days. They require me to work 6 days a week which i cant. This is because i have never worked 6 days a week in the UK and moved to Dubai for a better life not just to be a work horse.
> 
> I dont have an issue with being available all the time and working a 6 day week when needed, but for it to be in the contract is a totally different matter.
> 
> Please advise


well, you'll not get the job. six days a week is fairly standard in many industries here.
You say 'a better life' It depends what you are replacing, as to whether it is better. 14,000 isn't going to leave you a lot of room for saving and fun.

What about medical insurance? Will they cover you? is it good cover?
If you are paying yourself, it is anything large sum to think about..


----------



## Jynxgirl

That entire offer is low. They are low balling and you are accepting. 

I really am not understanding why so many people are coming for lower and lower salaries and accepting them. Crazy to me to move half way across the world and not have a better life, not be able to save, and in most industries, cant imagine working here is going to look all that great on your resume.


----------



## Kkiiwwii

Kkiiwwii said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am expecting an offer from an international company.
> Although don't have the final offer the package would be something like AED 9500 + accommodation covered, 50% of utilities paid, medical insurance and one flight home per year.
> 
> What do you think? Sounds quite ok for me, but dont know too much about living costs (like food, clothing, occassionally eating out ect)
> 
> Thanks, K


Hi All,

So the offer is 114K salary per year and housing allowance max 52,530
Do you think that would be enough for a one bedroom apartment in an ok area?

Thanks a lot for the advices again,
K


----------



## MagiQ

vantage said:


> well, you'll not get the job. six days a week is fairly standard in many industries here.
> You say 'a better life' It depends what you are replacing, as to whether it is better. 14,000 isn't going to leave you a lot of room for saving and fun.
> 
> What about medical insurance? Will they cover you? is it good cover?
> If you are paying yourself, it is anything large sum to think about..


If i don't get the job then i will get another, if it's not to be then i wont force it. 6 days a week is ludicrous. As i said i will work as much as i need to get the job done but being in a contract to work 6 days is a no no.

I dont plan on saving much in the first 6 months as i have taken a pay cut to show them what i'm worth and then negotiate the contract in the next 6 months. 

In regards to medical insurance they will cover it after the 6 months of probation are up.

I am optimistic but its just the working days which are bugging me off


----------



## vantage

MagiQ said:


> If i don't get the job then i will get another, if it's not to be then i wont force it. 6 days a week is ludicrous. As i said i will work as much as i need to get the job done but being in a contract to work 6 days is a no no.
> 
> I dont plan on saving much in the first 6 months as i have taken a pay cut to show them what i'm worth and then negotiate the contract in the next 6 months.
> 
> In regards to medical insurance they will cover it after the 6 months of probation are up.
> 
> I am optimistic but its just the working days which are bugging me off


do not take a pay cut to come here. Just don't!
do not expect to be able to re-negotiate in six months. There will be a queue behind you to take the position at the original amount.
there's no pension, social security, NHS or safety net here.

It is one thing to come here because the job market is hopeless at home. It is quite another to leave a job for less money to come here.

one more thing....I'm not sure i understand the logic of "i have taken a pay cut to show them what i'm worth"
Most employers would see that as "i'm willing to do the same / better job for less money"

Good Luck, and keep searching / negotiating!


----------



## MagiQ

vantage said:


> do not take a pay cut to come here. Just don't!
> do not expect to be able to re-negotiate in six months. There will be a queue behind you to take the position at the original amount.
> there's no pension, social security, NHS or safety net here.
> 
> It is one thing to come here because the job market is hopeless at home. It is quite another to leave a job for less money to come here.
> 
> one more thing....I'm not sure i understand the logic of "i have taken a pay cut to show them what i'm worth"
> Most employers would see that as "i'm willing to do the same / better job for less money"
> 
> Good Luck, and keep searching / negotiating!


I am already out in Dubai and have been here for a month. I don't plan to go back to the UK and I'm aware that there's nothing to fall back on in Dubai but I am a young, hungry, enthusiastic man. Who has 2 years experience. 

What I meant by pay cut is in the UK I was getting a higher pre tax income but out here in getting more NET income. 

The position is one in which I could do exceedingly well in. I don't mean to sound arrogant but I'm sure they can get someone to do the same job for 10k AED and work the 6 days a week! But they wouldn't be bringing to the table what I would.

If in 6 months when I have changed and turned the marketing side of the company around then I will be expecting a wage increase. Results = progression. 

If they fail to reward my results then I will move on to somewhere I can make a significant difference and be appreciated. And I will also then have the crucial UAE experience under my belt, which will make me more employable


----------



## Jynxgirl

You will be stuck in a contract for two years and they dont have to increase your salary. You have to have a degree and make above a certain amount (think above 12k) for that ban to be lifted. You have no leverage to ask for a pay raise after six months and they know you wont leave as you will be banned and you already agreed to a poor salary.

I still am not understanding why so many people are taking these low salaries........


----------



## pamela0810

Because the weather is so awesome in Dubai!


----------



## rsinner

MagiQ said:


> I am already out in Dubai and have been here for a month. I don't plan to go back to the UK and I'm aware that there's nothing to fall back on in Dubai but I am a young, hungry, enthusiastic man. Who has 2 years experience.
> 
> What I meant by pay cut is in the UK I was getting a higher pre tax income but out here in getting more NET income.
> 
> The position is one in which I could do exceedingly well in. I don't mean to sound arrogant but I'm sure they can get someone to do the same job for 10k AED and work the 6 days a week! But they wouldn't be bringing to the table what I would.
> 
> If in 6 months when I have changed and turned the marketing side of the company around then I will be expecting a wage increase. Results = progression.
> 
> If they fail to reward my results then I will move on to somewhere I can make a significant difference and be appreciated. And I will also then have the crucial UAE experience under my belt, which will make me more employable


I know how it feels to be young and restless. I still am.

BUT, you are coming to a region where people will screw you as much as they can. There are absolutely no marks for being ethical and correct. So if you have taken a "pay cut" to show your worth, that means you have not negotiated well. You show your worth by not getting low balled, not the other way around.

If you think that there is someone keeping score about how dedicated you are to the role because you have taken a pay cut then wake up - they are at home or at the pool, just happy that they have a bit more room in the G&A expense for other things. Noone gives a flying F*ck. Not for someone who is out of the university for 2 years, and will "change and turn the marketing side of the company" which is apparently a well known group here. No - well known groups dont get changed by 24 year olds. Sorry about that. The way they change here is when a person HIGH up decides that we need to change. Thats the way it works.

And you know what will happen after 6 months? With your precious UAE work experience? A labour ban. Have you done your research as to whether you can actually change jobs? SO you cant work in the UAE, and when you go back to the UK your UAE experience really doesnt mean anything. Everyone knows that UAE is an unsophisticated market.

So just to summarise - trust me I am not trying to put you down. But unfortunately I have learnt the hard way that the region really sucks, and you need to be prepared for what you will face. If it sounds harsh, so be it - but noone is going to tell you that this is the right thing for you just because you want to hear it.

Other than that, I am sure I will be around in the forum 6 months down the line, so I will be happy to hear that I was wrong and that you achieved what you set out to achieve. Good luck.

PS: BTW, I think 14K in hand is okay to live on as a single guy. Just be careful with your expenses - share a flat (though you may need a contract to renew your visa), dont buy a car yet, dont party always, try to look for cheaper entertainment options. But I would not have accepted that offer if I had a job already.


----------



## zed_kid

MagiQ said:


> I am already out in Dubai and have been here for a month. I don't plan to go back to the UK and I'm aware that there's nothing to fall back on in Dubai but I am a young, hungry, enthusiastic man. Who has 2 years experience.
> 
> What I meant by pay cut is in the UK I was getting a higher pre tax income but out here in getting more NET income.
> 
> The position is one in which I could do exceedingly well in. I don't mean to sound arrogant but I'm sure they can get someone to do the same job for 10k AED and work the 6 days a week! But they wouldn't be bringing to the table what I would.
> 
> If in 6 months when I have changed and turned the marketing side of the company around then I will be expecting a wage increase. Results = progression.
> 
> If they fail to reward my results then I will move on to somewhere I can make a significant difference and be appreciated. And I will also then have the crucial UAE experience under my belt, which will make me more employable


Mate just do it. 14k is alright for a single. I’m in the same boat as you, took a pre-tax pay cut to come here but I wanted an adventure, see what all the expat fuss is all about, and when I go home I can say that I have 1-2 years of overseas experience, which is highly valued in Australia. 

Australia and UK are not going to disappear so we can always go back home. There’s a reason they’re looking for a western expat in your position, they’re just low balling you because you are young and they don’t feel like they can trust you, if you show them you’re mature for your age you’ll be sweet mate. You’ll probably get a probationary period of 3-6 months after which it’s a perfect opportunity to renegotiate the contract. 

Definitely tell them to shove the 6 day week where the sun don’t shine though, that’s just rubbish.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Useless... yet again, useless.


----------



## ScottishAndRed

I was looking at a few salary surveys online to check the salary i've been offered against local benchmarks. Is it normal for jobs to be advertised / salary reports ot refer to salary as the total amount including housing / car / flight allowance? If not is there a general rule of thumb for estimating housing / car allowance as a percentage of salary?


----------



## Netta

Hello all, at present I am in Dubai struggling to find any job, but, at same time I am not too much worried as I have a husband with a fairly good salary and a little one to look after...however after reading your posts I am starting having a ringing bell inside my head....why many of you think that any experience work in Dubai will not be that worthy back in Europe...or that will not look that great on CV...etc?? Are these affirmations only referred to the low end jobs? or in general? As I believe probably many of us will certainly think to go back home one day or another, do you think our experience will be disregarded?


----------



## 200256

i think that international experience is always welcome and broadens person's views... but that's just my opinion


----------



## rsinner

Depends on the industry. If you are in hospitality, as an example, Dubai experience would be pretty good. If, for example, you are in financial services and move from UAE to UK, it helps that you are in the same industry, but you would have worked with unsophisticated financial products which noone in UK cares about, or would have no relationships to carry over to the UK, and would have not learnt anything much that you could use in the UK. So you would be worse off than colleagues who stayed back in the UK probably. 
Of course UAE experience is better than being unemployed !

And remember, the advice on the forum is based on our own experiences, or of people we know, or broad generalisations of how things work. That is not to say people may not have better experiences or worse experiences.


----------



## Guest

Even in Financial sector, it depends a lot on what you do. 

I think before anyone decides to move here, the answer to these 2 questions should be YES without doubt;

1) Am I going make much more money in UAE than my home country?
2) Am I going to have a better title in UAE than I have or could have in my home country?

If one of these is a no, then I don't really see a reason to move here.


----------



## vantage

nathanalgren said:


> Even in Financial sector, it depends a lot on what you do.
> 
> I think before anyone decides to move here, the answer to these 2 questions should be YES without doubt;
> 
> 1) Am I going make much more money in UAE than my home country?
> 2) Am I going to have a better title in UAE than I have or could have in my home country?
> 
> If one of these is a no, then I don't really see a reason to move here.


i don't give two hoots what my title is, if they pay me enough...


----------



## Guest

vantage said:


> i don't give two hoots what my title is, if they pay me enough...


If one is in the beginning of his/her career (like me), I think the title and responsibilities matter a lot. It is different for experienced people though.


----------



## rsinner

vantage said:


> i don't give two hoots what my title is, if they pay me enough...


I would like to agree, but in banking titles are fairly standardised. So in case you are a VP here people back home as well know that title, and would try to value your experience accordingly. 

Apart from banking (and for lawyers) - and maybe other professions where titles are "standardised- I dont think the title really matters.


----------



## alexilva

Hi all. I'm new here and in Dubai.
I was unemployed back home with no perspectives of getting a decent work.
I got an offer to work as assistant manager at a big retail store in SZR, 6 days/week.
Total package is 10k AED but with extra earnings (OTE) will be between 12k and 16k. I have one round trip/year and medical card. I am single and willing to make a monk life until I can afford something more. I tried to negotiate to 12k base salary but they said "not at this time, but with your credentials you will be raised quickly". I am 35, have a degree in journalism (worked 12 years as a sports journalist), and owned for 2 years a retail shop similar to the one I will work for.
I have spent countless hours researching pretty much everything and I know it is going to be tight with this salary. But it was the best I got (I tried once to negociate, not more, I recon) and in the future my wife will join me (with the spouse visa) and try to make more than the 600 eur she's doing now as a saleswoman (and a pretty damn good one)... Appreciate your thoughts! Thanks in advance


----------



## rsinner

alexilva said:


> Hi all. I'm new here and in Dubai.
> I was unemployed back home with no perspectives of getting a decent work.
> I got an offer to work as assistant manager at a big retail store in SZR, 6 days/week.
> Total package is 10k AED but with extra earnings (OTE) will be between 12k and 16k. I have one round trip/year and medical card. I am single and willing to make a monk life until I can afford something more. I tried to negotiate to 12k base salary but they said "not at this time, but with your credentials you will be raised quickly". I am 35, have a degree in journalism (worked 12 years as a sports journalist), and owned for 2 years a retail shop similar to the one I will work for.
> I have spent countless hours researching pretty much everything and I know it is going to be tight with this salary. But it was the best I got (I tried once to negociate, not more, I recon) and in the future my wife will join me (with the spouse visa) and try to make more than the 600 eur she's doing now as a saleswoman (and a pretty damn good one)... Appreciate your thoughts! Thanks in advance


Its not much and you know that. So pretty much we can wish you good luck ! Things are obviously not good in Portugal so I dont think you would have much choice. And I guess overseas experience should look good in retail.


----------



## Guest

alexilva said:


> Hi all. I'm new here and in Dubai.
> I was unemployed back home with no perspectives of getting a decent work.
> I got an offer to work as assistant manager at a big retail store in SZR, 6 days/week.
> Total package is 10k AED but with extra earnings (OTE) will be between 12k and 16k. I have one round trip/year and medical card. I am single and willing to make a monk life until I can afford something more. I tried to negotiate to 12k base salary but they said "not at this time, but with your credentials you will be raised quickly". I am 35, have a degree in journalism (worked 12 years as a sports journalist), and owned for 2 years a retail shop similar to the one I will work for.
> I have spent countless hours researching pretty much everything and I know it is going to be tight with this salary. But it was the best I got (I tried once to negociate, not more, I recon) and in the future my wife will join me (with the spouse visa) and try to make more than the 600 eur she's doing now as a saleswoman (and a pretty damn good one)... Appreciate your thoughts! Thanks in advance


Btw be aware, according to some sources to be able to sponsor your wife, your monthly basic salary must be at least 10k AED. You said your total package is 10k AED, so I think you should do a little research about it, so that you don't face unpleasent surprises after you move here.


----------



## NjxNA

nathanalgren said:


> Btw be aware, *according to some sources to be able to sponsor your wife, your monthly basic salary must be at least 10k AED*. You said your total package is 10k AED, so I think you should do a little research about it, so that you don't face unpleasent surprises after you move here.


This is 100% not true based on personal experience.
I think they refer to the whole income.


----------



## sujaarun

Hi
I also wanted to evaluate the following package.

Information technologyy Job for Technical architect -7.8 years exp. offered 25000 AED per month. 
Also , include other allowances like HRA of 1000 AED and paid leaves. 

Is this a gud offer or the best one? What would be the best for this level?

Thanks
SujaArun


----------



## alexilva

rsinner said:


> Its not much and you know that. So pretty much we can wish you good luck ! Things are obviously not good in Portugal so I dont think you would have much choice. And I guess overseas experience should look good in retail.


Thanks for your input. My thoughts are the same. But I am willing to make the effort and hope for a career progression that will def not occur in Portugal.

And I guess retail, no matter how specific my vast knowledge is (plus unrivaled and very useful for this company - their words), isn't a good example of Dubai's expectations (when compared to finance, oil related, etc.). I wanted something within journalism or PR but in the first case there is the language barrier and on the latter, the (scarce) knowledge of Dubai and GCC culture, people, society, etc.


----------



## alexilva

nathanalgren said:


> Btw be aware, according to some sources to be able to sponsor your wife, your monthly basic salary must be at least 10k AED. You said your total package is 10k AED, so I think you should do a little research about it, so that you don't face unpleasent surprises after you move here.


Thanks for alerting. I will check again. But I saw contradictory info, sometimes stating 10k others stating 5k.


----------



## sujaarun

*Plz help me verify this package?*

Hello
My husband has been offered a job in an IT company in Dubai as a Technical Architect or Technical Sales Specialist. He has 7.5 years experience and presently working in India with an MNC. I am also working here with the same MNC. We have a daughter who is 2 years old.

The package he has been offered is as follows.

Salary : 25000 AED (this will be paid in full for first 3-6 months but, after that the company will impose a 70:30 or 80:20 breakup (fixed:variable pay). Hence, only the fixed part will be take home on a monthly basis.

Housing allowance : 1000-1100 AED per month.

24 days paid leave

Medical insurance for family and life insurance for him.

Bonus : one month salary per year.

Fixed amount for air tickets per year for vacation, the amount depends on the country and is not known till now.

Schooling allowance for daughter when she turns 4 years.

Family resident visa

No transporation or any other allowance.

Is this a good package for this position? Also, we will have to survive in Dubai on single income as I will not be working there and taking care of the baby.
How much we can negotiate with the company. We might have to revert back to them in one or two days.

Thanks in advance
SujaArun


----------



## vantage

what do they do with your 20% or 30% salary after they keep it???
Sounds odd to me!


----------



## sujaarun

Its just that the variable part is performance based. There is no assurance how much you will be given out of this variable pay. This is very common in Indian companies.


----------



## SaraOthman

Salaries in Dubai depend on you and your living style. There is no such a thing as a good and bad salary. You can be getting 60K AED per month or 15K AED per month. The following need to be answered to figure out if your package is good or not:

1- How much are you willing to spend on accommodation. Some people do not mind paying 40K per annum to live in far away places around dubai or in neighbourhoods that are associated with certain ethnic groups. Some people like to have good/fancy accommodation with view, prestigious areas, etc. This can translate to 150K - 200K AED per annum and more. 

2- What kind of car you want to drive? Nissan Tida or 4x4 Lexus. Car payments can take a toll on your monthly salary not to mention gasoline? I am assuming you will need one car only if you are married.

3- Are you willing not to spend money in Malls and buy necessary items only? This can impact your salary as well

4- You have Kids? If so, then you need to figure out if your company is going to pay for their education or not. How many kids is your company covering? max. education allowance, etc. Many schools here charge 50K - 70K AED per annum excluding transportation, books, uniform. If your company is not paying for this or paying partially then you need to calculate the annual cost for all kids, divide by 12 months and see how much it is going to cost you. 

5- Telephone, electrictiy, chilling district charges (if applicable), internet and TV. All of this can range somewhere between 1,800 to 3,000 AED per month.

6- FOOD. This has doubled in the last 12-18 months here in Dubai. For a family of 3 and depending on the type of food you typically buy and the frequency you can plan on spending 4,000 to 6,000 AED per month. This excludes going out to restaurants.

7- Maid. Are you going to bring a maid. If so, then you need to plan for an upfront payment to Government of around 8,000 AED (Work Visa, Deposit, etc.) and around 9,000 AED for the agency (if you can avoid this then it is good) and then their monthly salary which is around 1,200 AED.

8- Healthcare insurance. Most companies provide you with this but you need to check on the policy and coverage especially if you have kids or a pregnant wife.
So, if you are gettign 20K per month as a signle man/woman, living in a studio for 50K per annum, no school, no maid then I would say it is ok salary (i.e., you will live decently but will not become a millionaire in 5 years). 20K for a family with kids and expensive taste then it is definately a bad idea to accept the offer.

If you are getting 70K per month then you can save good portion of it whether you are single or married. Assuming that the company gives you the other benefits if you have kids such as education allowance, etc.


----------



## sujaarun

Thanks a ton for the detailed information Sarah.

As you pointed out, we are not in the higher end of expenditure side. We should be able to adjust with a studio or 1 BHK , no maid etc. 

All I am worried about are the following.
1. We do not want to spend our tenure in Dubai paying back loans. 
2. We do not want any regrets after taking up the offer. 
3. We would like to have some savings when we come back might be in 3-4 years.

For the accommodation, we need to pay quarterly or yearly lease there. The company offers a 3 week hotel stay and then an interest free loan for a house lease. I wonder if we will have some savings after paying back all these loans! We would definitely need a car. How is still a question 

Thanks again for your time!


----------



## vantage

SaraOthman said:


> 6- FOOD. This has doubled in the last 12-18 months here in Dubai. For a family of 3 and depending on the type of food you typically buy and the frequency you can plan on spending 4,000 to 6,000 AED per month. This excludes going out to restaurants.
> 
> .


Wow!
that's *very very* misleading advice!!!

We eat well. We buy fresh, and we cook from scratch.
NO junk
I think i'd find it hard to spend as much as 4,000AED a month on a family of 4, let alone 6,000AED!! 

I know you CAN spend that much, but you can eat very very well, on a lot lot less than 4,000AED, Really.

i'd be interested to know where you shop? Sounds like it is well worth avoiding!!


----------



## vantage

SaraOthman said:


> If you are getting 70K per month then you can save good portion of it whether you are single or married. Assuming that the company gives you the other benefits if you have kids such as education allowance, etc.


This is also misleading!
you do NOT need 70K/month + benefits/allowances to live well and save as a family in this town!

I know for a fact that a family of 4 can live in accommodation at 150K/annum, have 2 kids in school, have 2 new cars, have two annual family holidays abroad, have one annual trip back to the UK, eat out, have fun, AND save at least 20% salary with a COMPLETE package of 45K/MONTH.

you are assuming you need allowances on top of 70K to save?
You could save a lot more living in cheaper accommodation, an buying older cars, and reducing our monthly 'fun' budget.

this is misleading / elitist advice to someone looking at the 20-25K bracket.


----------



## SaraOthman

I have been living in Dubai since 1995 and I do shop at Carefour. We are family of three kids and we have a maid. We do shopping at MoE Carefour (you can see me there every Saturday at 10AM if you really want to know). We end up with two carts of shopping including fruits, veg., meat, canned food, drinks, etc. and we spend around 1,500 Dhs per visit. Multiply this by 4 and you will get to around 6,000 Dhs. Now, if you are a single person or someone who does not buy the same quality and variety of food then you can spend 100 Dhs per visit. Unfortunately not being a North American or European our grocery spending habits are a bit different. I have seen many european families (2 parent and 2 kids) shopping in Carefour and paying at the counter 300 Dhs but their prefernece and taste is completely different. 

You can search the internet for such information (before accusing someone to be misleading). I have done this for you and pasting it here for your reference. Mind you Gulfnews has many stories that you can see for yourself.

Here is an extract from an article on the internet which was written in 2010. Since then inflation of more than 20% hit Dubai. Here is what it says:

===========================================================
Shabnam Suzara, 31, a mother-of-two from the UK, usually shops at Choithrams, but occasionally stocks up on cleaning products and tinned goods at Carrefour or Lulu Hypermarket.

“Allocating my weekly food budget is pretty simple,” she says. “Shopping for two children and two dogs, I work out how much money I have for the month and divide it by the number of weeks, which works out around AED 1,000 ($272.35) per week.”
=========================================================

source: www . cashy . me/articles/post/2010/09/07/how-to-cut-your-grocery-bill/105/?cct=67&ccid=105

Again, if you are the type who walks into a supermarket and buys 250gm of mear, half a chicken, 2 cans of pepsi, 1 bag of chips, 2 tomatoes, 1 lettuce, 3 oranges, 4 bannans, 1 loaf of bread, microwave macaroni and cheese for the kids then YES, you are right when you say Grocery costs less than what I stated above. 

PS
Another trick, go to Carrefour walk next to all check-out counters during the early morning hours in a weekend and focus on families buying groceries. See what a typical car cost. Do this and come back and post your remarks.

PS
I also shop at Co-op in Al Safa Park, Hyper Panda Festival City and Geant. It's all the same. 
I never shop at spinneys becuase you probably have to multiple the above figure by 1.5


----------



## SaraOthman

My Friend,

You are repating what I originally stated. This all depends on how you live your life. I have 3 kids in school, maid and I live in Business Pay in 3 bdr apartment and pay 150,000 AED. My Salary is around 50K. I have two car loans and 1 personal loan. My company pays no annual tickets and 50K for schooling. Here is my personal data if that what it takes:

Annual Income 600,000	AED

Annual School (w bus + books) @ 55K Per kid	165,000	AED
Groceries (4,000 per month) lower than actual 48,000	AED
Housing 150,000	AED
Car Loans (2) - Annual Payments 78,000	AED
Personal Loan (Annual Payment) 96,000	AED
Maid Annual Salary 14,400	AED
DEWA / Empower 24,000	AED
Cable (Du) 5,400	AED
Mobile (2 of them) 6,000	AED
Gasoline + Insurance + Salik 8,820	AED
Other (eat out once a month, go to movie, buy clothes, etc.) 9,600	AED
Annual Tickets 0	AED
Kids Activites in School / Entertainment 0	AED

TOTAL 605,220	AED

Savings -5,000	AED

I assume we do not travel in summer and keep the kids locked in the house. You can see that you barely break even. Again, that was my choice to spend this much on housing and sent my kids to good school. Other might gain more savings by living in Karama area and put their kids in 15K school per year. 

Your posting is right and I do not doubt your numbers. This family might not have loans and might have their kids go to cheaper school and no maid.

IT ALL DEPENDS ON SPENDING PATTERNS AND HABITS. THERE ARE NO GOOD/BAD SALARIES ANY WHERE. YOU CAN LIVE OFF $1 A DAY or $10,000 A DAY.


----------



## ynatt869

sujaarun said:


> Thanks a ton for the detailed information Sarah.
> 
> As you pointed out, we are not in the higher end of expenditure side. We should be able to adjust with a studio or 1 BHK , no maid etc.
> 
> All I am worried about are the following.
> 1. We do not want to spend our tenure in Dubai paying back loans.
> 2. We do not want any regrets after taking up the offer.
> 3. We would like to have some savings when we come back might be in 3-4 years.
> 
> For the accommodation, we need to pay quarterly or yearly lease there. The company offers a 3 week hotel stay and then an interest free loan for a house lease. I wonder if we will have some savings after paying back all these loans! We would definitely need a car. How is still a question
> 
> Thanks again for your time!


From 1bhk point of view, expenses would be: 

1. 1 bhk flat in good building in dubai [excluding Marina etc]: 50k-60k per year
2. Electricity, water, internet, tv: 1k - 1.5k per month
3. Grocery etc for family of three: 2k - 3k per month
4. Driving license: 5k - 7k distributed over 2 months
5. Car: Accord/camry with emi of apprx. 2k over 3 years after 20% down-payment.


----------



## sujaarun

Thanks everyone esp. Sarah for the detailed information. I hope we will get an update to by tomorrow from the company and try out some negotiations as well.

We got to hear that they might provide a relocation allowance to meet our initial expenses 
I believe, this might save us during our initial days. From your posts, I believe rest all depends on how we spend and choose our lifestyle. I will keep you all updated on this in a few days.

Thanks a ton for your time!


----------



## vantage

SaraOthman said:


> My Friend,
> 
> You are repating what I originally stated. This all depends on how you live your life. I have 3 kids in school, maid and I live in Business Pay in 3 bdr apartment and pay 150,000 AED. My Salary is around 50K. I have two car loans and 1 personal loan. My company pays no annual tickets and 50K for schooling. Here is my personal data if that what it takes:
> 
> Annual Income 600,000	AED
> 
> Annual School (w bus + books) @ 55K Per kid	165,000	AED
> Groceries (4,000 per month) lower than actual 48,000	AED
> Housing 150,000	AED
> Car Loans (2) - Annual Payments 78,000	AED
> Personal Loan (Annual Payment) 96,000	AED
> Maid Annual Salary 14,400	AED
> DEWA / Empower 24,000	AED
> Cable (Du) 5,400	AED
> Mobile (2 of them) 6,000	AED
> Gasoline + Insurance + Salik 8,820	AED
> Other (eat out once a month, go to movie, buy clothes, etc.) 9,600	AED
> Annual Tickets 0	AED
> Kids Activites in School / Entertainment 0	AED
> 
> TOTAL 605,220	AED
> 
> Savings -5,000	AED
> 
> I assume we do not travel in summer and keep the kids locked in the house. You can see that you barely break even. Again, that was my choice to spend this much on housing and sent my kids to good school. Other might gain more savings by living in Karama area and put their kids in 15K school per year.
> 
> Your posting is right and I do not doubt your numbers. This family might not have loans and might have their kids go to cheaper school and no maid.
> 
> IT ALL DEPENDS ON SPENDING PATTERNS AND HABITS. THERE ARE NO GOOD/BAD SALARIES ANY WHERE. YOU CAN LIVE OFF $1 A DAY or $10,000 A DAY.



all good, and thanks for the info.
I think it was the "from 4,000 to 6,000" that worried me.
I think "from 1,500 to 6,000" would have been more realistic.


----------



## blazeaway

vantage said:


> all good, and thanks for the info.
> I think it was the "from 4,000 to 6,000" that worried me.
> I think "from 1,500 to 6,000" would have been more realistic.


Well we spend between 700 & 850 at Waitrose but that is for 2 people but we are still building up our stock cupboard etc


----------



## Jynxgirl

As a single person, who doesnt eat beef or any other four legged animals, I spend usually about 300 to 350 a week on groceries and household items. Some weeks a little more, but usually not less.


----------



## knreddy

Hi friends, just got the offer and is a bit confused. Here are the details in USD

Base salary : $8500
Expat allowance: 15% of basic = $ 1275
Hardship premium: 10% of basic = $ 850
Commodities & services allowances = $ 2485
Housing & Utilities allowance = $ 3700
Schooling fees paid by company
One time Relocation allowance: $ 22000
On top of the above company will pay annual bonus, return flight tickets (yearly), medicalised, accomm and car for initial 30days.

I have a wife and Two children aged 8 & 3. I am not desperate about job as I have a decent one here in Australia.

What do you think about the offer? Is it really good considering the family expenses in Dubai?

Appreciate your valuable inputs.
Regards


----------



## BvdB

Hi,

I am awaiting an offer from my current employer (multinational in power business) to relocate to Dubai. 
I'm trying to figure out the minimum required salary to have a decent living with my wife and 2 kids (13 and 6). 
The company will take care of relocation cost, education for kids, housing, medical and one car. Based on my current salary as a sales manager and the job they are offering me as a general manager I expect something like 30k AED monthly. Would this be an OK package to have a decent living. Thanks!


----------



## amaryaldosari

Dubai_NewKid said:


> ya thats true......i will be making close to AED 12000 per month.....when i mentioned going out....i meant partying and not food. Its a sales job in a sports company.



You will be able to live more than a comfortable life in this Salary. You can rent your own apartment, buy a car, club , party, shop, eat the best food, and still Save!!


----------



## dizzyizzy

amaryaldosari said:


> You will be able to live more than a comfortable life in this Salary. You can rent your own apartment, buy a car, club , party, shop, eat the best food, and still Save!!


I know is all very relative but I disagree on this. Yes he'll manage but he won't have a lavish lifestyle of shopping, expensive dinners, partying and clubbing on that salary.


----------



## amaryaldosari

dizzyizzy said:


> I know is all very relative but I disagree on this. Yes he'll manage but he won't have a lavish lifestyle of shopping, expensive dinners, partying and clubbing on that salary.


I know individuals earning AED 5000 a month with no Benefits and individuals earning AED 50,000 a month with relocation allowance, cars , medical, school expenses & the lot else included.

Salaries in Dubai differs immensely, relying on where you're from, your Experience & Qualifications, the Industry, the Company, the Position. Look at Dubai Salary Packages & Components. 

AED 12000 starting salary for a first job for an Indian Skin is pretty decent. Yes, you wont be able to afford luxuries , but you can still manage well. 

When i say you wont be able to afford luxiours would mean - 
(1) Finding an Apartment at a cheaper zone and probably towards the other end of Dubai
(2) Paying the EMI for a Merc would pinch you, but yes the mid-size to sedan cars - you definitely will be able to afford.
(3) Expensive dinning retreats and clubbing may be a once in a month thing.
(4) Daily Food : Food is very cheap in Dubai and you can be spoilt for choice.As an expat myself, i have found that eating out is more economical than cooking at home.


----------



## lonesome

expat_new said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been recently offered a salary of 14k - 16k AED to relocate to Abu Dhabi from Mumbai. I am single, with a bachelor's degree with about a year of work experience.
> 
> Kindly let me know if the salary is good enough to consider the relocation.
> 
> Regards


AD is quite a expensive place to live, daily camodities, utilities, diffrent basic needs are somehow expensive, so it's just fine for simple life living, well in which field you are being selected is also a mater...so in which field you are selected...


----------



## lonesome

knreddy said:


> Hi friends, just got the offer and is a bit confused. Here are the details in USD
> 
> Base salary : $8500
> Expat allowance: 15% of basic = $ 1275
> Hardship premium: 10% of basic = $ 850
> Commodities & services allowances = $ 2485
> Housing & Utilities allowance = $ 3700
> Schooling fees paid by company
> One time Relocation allowance: $ 22000
> On top of the above company will pay annual bonus, return flight tickets (yearly), medicalised, accomm and car for initial 30days.
> 
> I have a wife and Two children aged 8 & 3. I am not desperate about job as I have a decent one here in Australia.
> 
> What do you think about the offer? Is it really good considering the family expenses in Dubai?
> 
> Appreciate your valuable inputs.
> Regards


Well it's excellant offer for the family living 3rd world etc, AED-32000...
IS LIKE dream come true but the family like urs does not need this type of oppertunity as Australia is much better then dubai in almost all manners....

Just think well before shifting


----------



## premi

Hello everyone, it's my first post here and just wanted to share my package as well.

Project Manager
Exp. ~5 years


Base salary: 195,000AED
Transportation: 25,000AED
Housing: 80,000AED
Total: 300,000AED

Relocation paid by the company.
1 flight per year paid by the company.
Based on my research and this forum, I assume the offer is quite fair and should be good enough for a single person to have a decent studio/1BR, decent car and even save some?

Does anyone have any tips what to check from the employment contract(local), as I will be reviewing the drafted contract shortly?


----------



## dizzyizzy

premi said:


> Hello everyone, it's my first post here and just wanted to share my package as well.
> 
> Project Manager
> Exp. ~5 years
> 
> 
> Base salary: 195,000AED
> Transportation: 25,000AED
> Housing: 80,000AED
> Total: 300,000AED
> 
> Relocation paid by the company.
> 1 flight per year paid by the company.
> Based on my research and this forum, I assume the offer is quite fair and should be good enough for a single person to have a decent studio/1BR, decent car and even save some?
> 
> Does anyone have any tips what to check from the employment contract(local), as I will be reviewing the drafted contract shortly?


You should be ok to live comfortably in one of the popular expat areas, get a decent car, socialize and save. 

As for the contract, just make sure everything offered above is in writing, as well as paid/unpaid leave days, bonuses, probation period, any promised pay rises after the probation period, etc. Basically just make sure any 'promises' end up in writing and you should be ok  Also if any future allowances were discussed (i.e. school allowances for kids even if you don't have any yet), that should also be in the contract.


----------



## dizzyizzy

BvdB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am awaiting an offer from my current employer (multinational in power business) to relocate to Dubai.
> I'm trying to figure out the minimum required salary to have a decent living with my wife and 2 kids (13 and 6).
> The company will take care of relocation cost, education for kids, housing, medical and one car. Based on my current salary as a sales manager and the job they are offering me as a general manager I expect something like 30k AED monthly. Would this be an OK package to have a decent living. Thanks!


Yes, if the company is paying for all the the above, then 30,000 aed monthly going straight to your pocket is more than decent since all your biggest expenses won't be coming out of that.


----------



## turbinedude

*Newbie Offer*

Hello gurus
please comment on my offer ( havent seen it yet but been told unofficially)
Sector: Energy (manufacturing)
Role: Marketing for Middle east
Location: Dubai

Current location: US
Internal transfer

potential offer figures per month
Base: 35K AED
Hosuing: 6K AED
Sschool: Covered when kid comes to that age.. no more details at this point
transport: 2K AED
Bonus: 12% on base
Air ticket: None
Relocaton: yes full
Medical : paid full for wife and child

Profile: BS, MS, and MBA (MIT)
years of actual work: 13 yrs

Goal: save max,, not a flashy life style on a day to day but would drive a 3 series BMW.

Is the above a good salary for my profile? or low?... please respond as soon as possible..... (wife not working)


----------



## turbinedude

anyone


----------



## newguydubai

Hi,

The package looks good and you would be saving money considering you're not looking for a very flashy lifestyle. Rather you would be saving a good amount with a good living standard. 

I would say that negotiate on the housing allowance since the rents have recently gone up and are on the rise currently. You can get a 1 bed apartment in a good location but if you're looking for 2 beds, you might have to use some of your salary as well to pay the rent. I would also look to increase the transport allowance a bit as well as add air tickets.

However, the companies normally have fixed policy for the allowances etc, so the best bet would be to negotiate your basic salary upto 40K. If it doesn't work out, I would still move if I were you since it's a nice package anyways, but that's just me with 6 years of experience holding a BS degree working in IT 

All the best!


----------



## kristinakenway

Also going out 8 times a month is very relative. You could go out for dinner and spend less than 100 dhs or out for a brunch and spend 400 dhs our out for brunch and drinking and clubbing and spend 1000 dhs in one evening.


----------



## Rohan B

*Questions!*

Hi, I have an offer to move to Dubai from London. It's all happened quite suddenly so I have a few questions to help me bring a bit more clarity to the situation. 

Package as follows:

Annual salary: $100k (AED 367k)
Housing: $50k - paid up front (AED 183k)
Bonus: estimate $100k (AED 367k)

I think the above should cover if for a fairly comfortable lifestyle however I'm trying to form a rough budget so was wondering if anyone can advise on the following:

Costs 
Apartment: $30k - 2 bed, 1500-2000 sq. Ft.
Car: $20k

1. Are there generally any maintenance costs applicable when renting a flat or is that paid for by the landlord or included in the price?
2. My fiancé plans to come with me, I know the rule is that we can't live together unless we're married, is there a way round this? Do others do it?
3. Does my EU driving license allow me to drive there or do I need to take another test or fill in some paperwork.
4. How much should I budget for per week (or month) for food shopping costs roughly?
5. How much does a decent internet subscription cost per month? I assume most apartment blocks have the infrastructure already for an easy set up?
6. Is there a sky/cable equivalent with sports channels that broadcast premiership football? What is the monthly cost?
7. Can I buy and keep alcohol in my flat? I've heard you need a licence - is this easy to get?
8. How much is alcohol in a pub or bar. Say a glass of white wine or vodka mixer?

I hope this post doesn't make me sound like an alcoholic!


----------



## ElCalvo

*job offer*

Hi all,

just sharing the offer I received and creating some context (using Turbinedude's set up ... thx !  )


Sector: chemical industry
Role: commercial director
Location: Dubai

Current location: Belgium
Profile: MS with 14 yrs commercial experience
Family: wife + 3 kids (6months, 4 and 6yrs)

*potential offer figures per month*

Salary: 40K AED
Housing: 20K AED
Car: 1.3K AED
Medical insurance (not clear if just for me or for all)
Bonus: 1 month salary
Relocation tickets and yearly leave tickets for all
Relocation lump sum: 135K AED
School: discussed but not quoted in the offer. Verbally ok (I need to indicate the costs)

Things that have my concern are pension (has to come out of savings I guess) and the gap between my current and proposed medical insurance.

I'd appreciate your opinion/advice on the following:


Salary: I guess there is nothing wrong with the indication (we're not big spenders) and still some room to negotiate. If we go conservative/realistic on the housing we have more salary. _The question is if the package fits with my profile_
Housing: who has experience with asking for Real Estate agent fee, Housing security deposit, utilities allowance, internet and phone costs etc ? Or do you all include in the Housing fee ? might be just tactics but still ... would like to know
School: I have to indicate the costs for school. As I understood that costs go up on a year by year basis, I will take an average (or the max  ), anybody experience with this ?
pension: how did you arrange your pension ? via savings or a different way ?
any other remarks / observations you'd like to share with me ?
thanks a million !


----------



## ExpatRabbit

Dear all,

Would an offer excluding housing and transport be considered out of the norm in Dubai for someone with 20 years IT experience? I thought this was a standard for expats, in addition to the salary and annual free flights to home country.

Particularly when the compensation is comparable to what I receive in the states?

Thank you.


----------



## Mechhy

Hi there,

I have just been offered the following package to work in Dubai has a Sustainability Consultant. 28 years old, single male from the UK with about 5 years experience working as a Mechanical Building Services Engineer.

Basic - 7000 AED
Accommodation - 3500 AED
Transport - 2000 AED

Healthcare, an annual flight home back to the UK, 24 days holiday per annum.

Think this is a good deal or would I just get by?

Thanks.


----------



## Heading-to-Macau

*Way below standard*

Dear Mecchy,


Just read what you have been offered and I was actually shocked to see that such offers are still being made nowadays: Acceptable only if we were 12 years back! As a British/Western-educated professional, you would seriously struggle with what's been offered!

Considering you are new to the region, still do not accept anything below the following with the position you just stated:

Basic: 15k/mth
Housing: 65k/annum (although this will not give you much space and certainly not for bringing wife and kids)
Transport: 1500/mth (will comfortably cover small Japanese rental car, fuel, etc) but if they expect you to drive around and visit clients or so, then indicate you expect them to take care of the rental car and give you a fuel-card, even for weekend use!

In addition, if based in Dubai, insist on a medical insurance (in Abu Dhabi this is obliged by law, but not in any of the other Emirates to my knowledge).
Also, 24 days of leave are relatively OK, provided these are working days and not calendar. Do insist on a yearly ticket (economy is the norm) to your home-country (you may want to be precise on your nearest or most convenient airport)

I hope this helps.


----------



## Heading-to-Macau

*Structure of packages have been changing for some time*

Dear,


Some 12 years ago, it was probably unheard of employers not providing a fully detailed expat-package, but particularly since about 5 years ago it has become more regular to find employers who offer a Lump Sum remuneration package.

This is more often done by "local" companies, although western companies that have been around for several years or smaller companies who simply do not have the staff to deal with all practical issues are also taking this approach more often.

The onus rests on you now to do good investigation and check that all your costs are covered. However, I do want to point-out 1 more important matter: your prospective employer will, shortly after you join him in this country, ask you to sign a local contract. This local contract is, legally speaking, more important then the one you are possibly considering right now. This local contract will distinguish a "basic" component, as well as a "housing" and "other allowances". The sum of which should total-up to what you have agreed to. It may be worthwhile, already now, to agree with your prospective employer how he intends to break-up your proposed remuneration. For taxes, this probably makes no difference (although I do not know your tax-situation), however your so-called "end-of-service" benefits are calculated on the basis of the basic component. The higher your basic, the better!

In short, don't be completely surprised to get an offer which doesn't detail precisely each component or by an offer that doesn't include the 3-br furnished appartment, however do your math carefully to make sure you don't get frustrated shortly after taking such important decision as starting overseas.

Good luck.


----------



## Mechhy

Heading-to-Macau said:


> Dear Mecchy,
> 
> 
> Just read what you have been offered and I was actually shocked to see that such offers are still being made nowadays: Acceptable only if we were 12 years back! As a British/Western-educated professional, you would seriously struggle with what's been offered!
> 
> Considering you are new to the region, still do not accept anything below the following with the position you just stated:
> 
> Basic: 15k/mth
> Housing: 65k/annum (although this will not give you much space and certainly not for bringing wife and kids)
> Transport: 1500/mth (will comfortably cover small Japanese rental car, fuel, etc) but if they expect you to drive around and visit clients or so, then indicate you expect them to take care of the rental car and give you a fuel-card, even for weekend use!
> 
> In addition, if based in Dubai, insist on a medical insurance (in Abu Dhabi this is obliged by law, but not in any of the other Emirates to my knowledge).
> Also, 24 days of leave are relatively OK, provided these are working days and not calendar. Do insist on a yearly ticket (economy is the norm) to your home-country (you may want to be precise on your nearest or most convenient airport)
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thank you for the help.

I have did a bit more research and will be asking for closer to the 18k a month mark rather than the initial 12.5k offered.


----------



## Heading-to-Macau

*Very decent offer!*

Dear ElCalvo,


This is definitely a very good offer and you will have a comfortable lifestyle with this.

Regarding schooling, many companies don't pay for schooling until children are 5 years or above. If you intent to bring them to kindergarden or nursery, count on about 25k per year (prices of 4 years ago). Thereafter, assuming you want them in a decent english/international school, count on around 60k per annum. Check that your company will pay for all of your children (and for example not cap at 2 children only or "to a maximum fee of 30k per child" cause then you end -up paying a part yourself.

Regarding your retirement saving, many countries will allow you to "take a break" and re-join later when you return. With everything you save on taxes, the effort should be next to nothing, to put a few 1000euro aside in an investment fund on a monthly basis. If you look-out, you will find many options, but do stay away from the "financial advisors" who come with funds where you can only recover your money when you're 65 (unless you fork-out the penalties)!

Hope this helps.


----------



## vantage

ExpatRabbit said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Would an offer excluding housing and transport be considered out of the norm in Dubai for someone with 20 years IT experience? I thought this was a standard for expats, in addition to the salary and annual free flights to home country.
> 
> Particularly when the compensation is comparable to what I receive in the states?
> 
> Thank you.


it's not whether the package includesa housing or transport allowance, but what the TOTAL amounts to.

On ekey reason employers separate out all of the allowances is it reduces the 'basic' salary.
The basic salary is the measure used to calculate end of service gratuity.

so - if you get offered a basic salary of, say 50,000 / month all in, you are better off than receiving 30,000/month basic, with 20,000 allowances.

as to what an IT professional is worth - i've no idea - it's a black art! (but i can turn it off, and turn it on again, which seems to do the trick!)


----------



## rsinner

Rohan B said:


> Hi, I have an offer to move to Dubai from London. It's all happened quite suddenly so I have a few questions to help me bring a bit more clarity to the situation.
> 
> Package as follows:
> 
> Annual salary: $100k (AED 367k)
> Housing: $50k - paid up front (AED 183k)
> Bonus: estimate $100k (AED 367k)
> 
> I think the above should cover if for a fairly comfortable lifestyle [correct] however I'm trying to form a rough budget so was wondering if anyone can advise on the following:
> 
> Costs
> Apartment: $30k - 2 bed, 1500-2000 sq. Ft.
> Car: $20k
> 
> 1. Are there generally any maintenance costs applicable when renting a flat or is that paid for by the landlord or included in the price? [Rent + utilities (for an apartment, with not much AC usage, I have never paid more than 300 + 5% of rent is housing fee + some buildings have a chiller fee or district cooling which has a fee - the AC plant is run commonly for a building or location, and tenant gets charged. In our building the landlord's service charges included chiller fee so we didnt have to pay
> 2. My fiancé plans to come with me, I know the rule is that we can't live together unless we're married, is there a way round this? Do others do it? A lot of people do it. Just dont attract attention to yourself
> 3. Does my EU driving license allow me to drive there or do I need to take another test or fill in some paperwork. if you have a british (or EU) passport then yes you can just convert the license. Relatively simple process. If you dont have a EU passport (e.g. Indian passport), then you need to have a number of classes + driving test. Dont ask me why the passport matters .
> 4. How much should I budget for per week (or month) for food shopping costs roughly? for two people not more than 2K Dhs I think
> 5. How much does a decent internet subscription cost per month? I assume most apartment blocks have the infrastructure already for an easy set up?229 (Du) or 299 Dhs (Etisalat) for 8 MBps internet + landline + basic TV. Only two service providers - Du and Etisalat, and all buildings come with one or the other. So you just need to call them and get it connected
> 6. Is there a sky/cable equivalent with sports channels that broadcast premiership football? What is the monthly cost?Abu Dhabi Sports TV. c. 40 Dhs p.m.
> 7. Can I buy and keep alcohol in my flat? I've heard you need a licence - is this easy to get? Yes and yes
> 8. How much is alcohol in a pub or bar. Say a glass of white wine or vodka mixer? wine probably not less than 40 Dhs anywhere.
> 
> I hope this post doesn't make me sound like an alcoholic!


Looks like a banking package to me, but I may be wrong. My answers in Blue above


----------



## fcjb1970

ExpatRabbit said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Would an offer excluding housing and transport be considered out of the norm in Dubai for someone with 20 years IT experience? I thought this was a standard for expats, in addition to the salary and annual free flights to home country.
> 
> Particularly when the compensation is comparable to what I receive in the states?
> 
> Thank you.


As @vantage points out what they call it is more about them reducing their end of service liability than anything else so it is really just what is the total. But if they are making you an offer that is only about what you earn now, in my opinion it is a bad offer. You should be getting an increase above your current wage that would cover living costs, so yes a living allowance.

IT is pretty competitive here now, because there are a lot of people from other countries willing to work for peanuts and there is a mentality from a lot of companies that hiring two people is better than one (even if they do bad work, 2 is better right?)

Companies seem to be trying to sell the no tax thing as to why you should come, because even at the same salary you are making more. Do not buy into this, it is BS. Yes this is an advantage, but it does not justify reducing gross amount

I would not even consider getting on the plane unless they are giving you AED 10K/month above your current salary with 20 years experience.


----------



## Rohan B

rsinner said:


> Looks like a banking package to me, but I may be wrong. My answers in Blue above


Rsinner, thanks a lot for your help, all crystal clear.
Its an oil trading role fyi.


----------



## fen78

Hi does anyone know how much chiropractors earn in Dubai if they work at someone else's practice? 

Thanks!


----------



## chiapet

We received a university teaching offer of:

15000 AED/month
Housing completely covered 
Health insurance for all
Tuition reimbursement up to 100k annually (we have 4 kids, only 3 old enough for grade school)
Annual return tickets 
50 days paid vacation 
Relocation tickets/hotel and small cargo allotment + 30,000 AED furniture stipend
End of service benefit of 3 months salary


I have accepted the preliminary offer because they have based it on a Masters degree and 5 years teaching experience. They agreed (in writing) to re-evaluate upon completion of the doctorate, however because of delays in the paperwork on their end, the start date will be moved back 6 months and the doctoral degree will be completed before the start date. 

My question is how much additional salary should we negotiate for based on the completed Doctorate?


----------



## VivekHegde

Hi,

I got an offer as IT Consultant, salary break up is as below:

Basic: 19000 /month
Housing Allowance: 5000/month
Travel: 3000/month
-----------------------------------------------
AED 27000/month + Medical Insurance+ 24 days leave

The work location would be Dubai Media City. I am single and would be relocating alone. 

What do you think of this offer? There would not be any relocation allowances.
I do not drive so where can I find accommodation nearest to media city ( taxi travel)?


Regards
Vivek
Bangalore, India


----------



## Laura212

Hi, I had an interview today for a primary/junior school teaching position in Dubai! Fingers crossed, have to wait a week to find out!

Just wondered what I should expect to be offered in terms of a package? 2 years teaching experience. I know accommodation is included, anybody got any experience or advice?

Thanks


----------



## Slowrider

*Advice for a vague offer*

Hi All,
I have, out of the blue, gotten a call from a company that would like to see me on Friday after I sent them my CV off the cuff. They like my CV and would like to talk about what I am expecting. However as this is my first time abroad, first time job hunting in Dubai (here on husbands visa) and this isn't for an advertised role I have no idea how high/low to go in and what might be normal.
This is for a PR/Marketing role for someone with 5 years experience, from the UK.

Does anyone have knowledge to share?!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## newguydubai

Vivek,

The offer looks pretty nice, though there should have been relocation allowance since you would need to setup your apartment. 

Your best bet for accommodation would be TECOM. The minimum taxi fare in Dubai is 10 AED, and your 1-way trip would from TECOM to Media city will hopefully not exceed that.

All the best and welcome!


----------



## vantage

chiapet said:


> We received a university teaching offer of:
> 
> 15000 AED/month
> Housing completely covered
> Health insurance for all
> Tuition reimbursement up to 100k annually (we have 4 kids, only 3 old enough for grade school)
> Annual return tickets
> 50 days paid vacation
> Relocation tickets/hotel and small cargo allotment + 30,000 AED furniture stipend
> End of service benefit of 3 months salary
> 
> 
> I have accepted the preliminary offer because they have based it on a Masters degree and 5 years teaching experience. They agreed (in writing) to re-evaluate upon completion of the doctorate, however because of delays in the paperwork on their end, the start date will be moved back 6 months and the doctoral degree will be completed before the start date.
> 
> My question is how much additional salary should we negotiate for based on the completed Doctorate?


no idea about salary for this, but the end of service gratuity is UAE Law, and is based on something like 20 days salary per year worked up to 5 years, then 30 days salary per year thereafter, based on your leaving salary. (SALARY - NOT TOTAL PACKAGE)

Get confirmation that your 3 month offer is over and above the statutory requirement.
Ask what 'housing completely covered' actually means. Do you get to choose? Do you get a fixed allowance - if so how much, or do they tell you where you are living?
You will be supplementing the 100K for schools for 3 kids, and more heavily when it's 4 kids. Depending on the school, you are looking at 30,000 - 50,000 PA per child, probably.

Wish i had 30K to spend on furniture!


----------



## fen78

Please HELP! 

I need to know about salaries in Dubai. My husband is a chiropractor and we need to find out what the salaries are for chiropractors in Dubai. Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## sankar1966

*O&M engineer*



dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


Dear Sir/Madam,
I am 9 years+ experience in BSS/RAN/O&M,NETWORK OPERATING CENTER »
TRANSMISSION & PLANNING » NETWORKING OPERATIONS »OPERATION &
MAINTENANCE » INSTALLATION & COMMISSIONING

PROFESSIONAL SNAPSHOT

Good Telecommunication Manager with insightful experience of 9+years
across Product development telecommunications and wireless technology.
Currently designated as Cluster Lead – Systems Integration, 
Operations Development & Support with ZTE India Private Limited.
Keen interest in Optical Communication, Satellite Communication, 
Wireless Communication.
Skilled at handling customer queries related to issues like
Coverage, Network, and Connectivity.
Efficient in following quality development and successful in
generated well laid out developed packages for further implementation
and use. Coordinating with team members and development team.
Excellent Communicator with the ability to deal with issues with
precision & accuracy.
Functional areas across
- Transmission & Planning - Resolution / Trouble Shooting -
Connectivity/Layout Planning
- Networking Operations - Installation & Commissioning -
Operation & Maintenance.
Sir I lost my job on 05/03/2012 due to 2G scam of India, no frequency
for OPERATOR COMPANY. (S_Tel).Anyway I need a job
place/position does not matter for me. Sir don’t think that Telecom
Sector, I am a graduate Engineer in Electronic & Communication; I
worked on Operation and Maintenance of Electronic & Electrical devices
. Total experience is 16 years; I love to work on the field. Yes I
worked with 25+members but always cooperative with my
members (engineers & technicians).The details are mentioned in my
CV, PFA.
Thanks & Regards,
Sankarchakraborty

Passport No : H5093375


----------



## vantage

sankar1966 said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> I am 9 years+ experience in BSS/RAN/O&M,NETWORK OPERATING CENTER »
> TRANSMISSION & PLANNING » NETWORKING OPERATIONS »OPERATION &
> MAINTENANCE » INSTALLATION & COMMISSIONING
> 
> PROFESSIONAL SNAPSHOT
> 
> Good Telecommunication Manager with insightful experience of 9+years
> across Product development telecommunications and wireless technology.
> Currently designated as Cluster Lead – Systems Integration, 
> Operations Development & Support with ZTE India Private Limited.
> Keen interest in Optical Communication, Satellite Communication, 
> Wireless Communication.
> Skilled at handling customer queries related to issues like
> Coverage, Network, and Connectivity.
> Efficient in following quality development and successful in
> generated well laid out developed packages for further implementation
> and use. Coordinating with team members and development team.
> Excellent Communicator with the ability to deal with issues with
> precision & accuracy.
> Functional areas across
> - Transmission & Planning - Resolution / Trouble Shooting -
> Connectivity/Layout Planning
> - Networking Operations - Installation & Commissioning -
> Operation & Maintenance.
> Sir I lost my job on 05/03/2012 due to 2G scam of India, no frequency
> for OPERATOR COMPANY. (S_Tel).Anyway I need a job
> place/position does not matter for me. Sir don’t think that Telecom
> Sector, I am a graduate Engineer in Electronic & Communication; I
> worked on Operation and Maintenance of Electronic & Electrical devices
> . Total experience is 16 years; I love to work on the field. Yes I
> worked with 25+members but always cooperative with my
> members (engineers & technicians).The details are mentioned in my
> CV, PFA.
> Thanks & Regards,
> Sankarchakraborty
> 
> Passport No : H5093375


you are not asking for advice - you are asking for a job.
Are you seriously happy about posting your full name and passport number?


----------



## vildadalen

Hi guys, I have been to EK interview as a business IT manager and they seem positive however they asked about my current salary and I said I will get back to them regarding the expected salary. They couldn't tell any salary ranges at this point. So the question now is; how much can I ask for the salary/package?


----------



## BiljanaRa

I have been offered an executive secretary position in Abu Dhabi, where my basic salary would be 2750 AED and other allowances (accommodation, transportation and mobile allowances) would be 2750 AED. Total 5500 AED. 

I would get a return ticket to the country of origin (Serbia) and company would cover my visa fees, but I would be responsible for any expenses regarding obtaining local residency and identification cards. I would also be responsible for family sponsored visa costs (I have a son that I want to take with me).

This sounds rather slim compared to the rest of the packages that were posted on this thread. Am I misinterpreting something?

I have 14 days to decide so any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## rsinner

BiljanaRa said:


> I have been offered an executive secretary position in Abu Dhabi, where my basic salary would be 2750 AED and other allowances (accommodation, transportation and mobile allowances) would be 2750 AED. Total 5500 AED.
> 
> I would get a return ticket to the country of origin (Serbia) and company would cover my visa fees, but I would be responsible for any expenses regarding obtaining local residency and identification cards. I would also be responsible for family sponsored visa costs (I have a son that I want to take with me).
> 
> This sounds rather slim compared to the rest of the packages that were posted on this thread. Am I misinterpreting something?
> 
> I have 14 days to decide so any advice would be much appreciated.


You will really struggle with 5500 AED esp. with a son. In fact, I am not even sure you will be even able to sponsor your son with that salary, as women sponsoring family need to be have a better paying job than the lowest required salary for men (this is the 3rd world). Unless you are really struggling back home, I would not suggest you to move here for that salary. Not sure what your son's age is, but once he starts going to school even the cheapest schools will probably not be less than 1500 Dhs a month (and at that price, the quality will be poor).

A lot of secretaries in Dubai are spouses whose other half are already in Dubai. So this forms a supplemental income. 
Also, visa fees etc. are generally the responsibility of the company. Are they saying they will sponsor a visit visa for you and then you need to take care of your own residency/employment visa expenses? This company sounds like a place you should stay away from.


----------



## BiljanaRa

rsinner said:


> You will really struggle with 5500 AED esp. with a son. In fact, I am not even sure you will be even able to sponsor your son with that salary, as women sponsoring family need to be have a better paying job than the lowest required salary for men (this is the 3rd world). Unless you are really struggling back home, I would not suggest you to move here for that salary. Not sure what your son's age is, but once he starts going to school even the cheapest schools will probably not be less than 1500 Dhs a month (and at that price, the quality will be poor).
> 
> A lot of secretaries in Dubai are spouses whose other half are already in Dubai. So this forms a supplemental income.
> Also, visa fees etc. are generally the responsibility of the company. Are they saying they will sponsor a visit visa for you and then you need to take care of your own residency/employment visa expenses? This company sounds like a place you should stay away from.


Thank you for your reply. I figured so, because the offer is on average 5x less than what I have seen that other people receive, so I will stay home for now. I don't want to fly across the world to become homeless. The search continues


----------



## srujanswifey

Hi! I am a newbie here. I hope someone can advise me about the reasonable package for a pediatric specialist? I am scheduled for a telephone interview with Oasis Hospital next week, but salaries and benefits has not been discussed yet.
Can anybody have some idea how much do doctors get there in abu dabhi? Any input will be g greatly appreciated.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## knreddy

lonesome said:


> Well it's excellant offer for the family living 3rd world etc, AED-32000...
> IS LIKE dream come true but the family like urs does not need this type of oppertunity as Australia is much better then dubai in almost all manners....
> 
> Just think well before shifting


I have negotiated the offer to 20k USD per month. Plus schooling completely by company. Accepted the offer. Hopefully it is good for family of 4.


----------



## ManuelLeitao

*Package to expect for a environmental consultant in Dubai*

Hi everyone,

I'm offered a position in Dubai with an international consultancy company as an environmental consultant, I'm Eng. PhD. with 15Y experience, married with 2 children
They are insisting in receiving from me my salarial expectations, I'm not aware about the regular pakages offered for such positions and then asking for your help. how much should I ask for:
base salary? accomodation allowance (3bedroom)? education? insurance?transportation? ...?
All help is welcomed
thanks, choukran


----------



## de Mexicaan

ManuelLeitao said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm offered a position in Dubai with an international consultancy company as an environmental consultant, I'm Eng. PhD. with 15Y experience, married with 2 children
> They are insisting in receiving from me my salarial expectations, I'm not aware about the regular pakages offered for such positions and then asking for your help. how much should I ask for:
> base salary? accomodation allowance (3bedroom)? education? insurance?transportation? ...?
> All help is welcomed
> thanks, choukran


Just a first indication, but perhaps people in similar jobs can add (AED / mnth):
Base salary 30k
Housing allowance 10k
Transportation allowance 2k
Plus medical insurance incl dental for you and family, education allowance for the kids (cost of good int school ranges from 35k to 85k per kid per yr, depending on grade and school), yearly ticket home for the fam.


----------



## ManuelLeitao

de Mexicaan said:


> Just a first indication, but perhaps people in similar jobs can add (AED / mnth):
> Base salary 30k
> Housing allowance 10k
> Transportation allowance 2k
> Plus medical insurance incl dental for you and family, education allowance for the kids (cost of good int school ranges from 35k to 85k per kid per yr, depending on grade and school), yearly ticket home for the fam.


Thanks de Mexicaan for your informative reply, it seems realistic. Is it common to negociate there the packages? Is my wife allowed to work if she have the opportunity to find something ?
Dubai seems to be an expensive city, would it be possible to save (+/-) from those 30k having an average EU quality of life?
All the best


----------



## ElCalvo

Heading-to-Macau said:


> Dear ElCalvo,
> 
> 
> This is definitely a very good offer and you will have a comfortable lifestyle with this.
> 
> Regarding schooling, many companies don't pay for schooling until children are 5 years or above. If you intent to bring them to kindergarden or nursery, count on about 25k per year (prices of 4 years ago). Thereafter, assuming you want them in a decent english/international school, count on around 60k per annum. Check that your company will pay for all of your children (and for example not cap at 2 children only or "to a maximum fee of 30k per child" cause then you end -up paying a part yourself.
> 
> Regarding your retirement saving, many countries will allow you to "take a break" and re-join later when you return. With everything you save on taxes, the effort should be next to nothing, to put a few 1000euro aside in an investment fund on a monthly basis. If you look-out, you will find many options, but do stay away from the "financial advisors" who come with funds where you can only recover your money when you're 65 (unless you fork-out the penalties)!
> 
> Hope this helps.


Dear Heading-to-Macau,

this for sure helps ! Thanks a million.

Until now it is up to me to indicate the schooling fee without restrictions...let's see how the nego proceeds.

Good point on the financial advisors as well. For me this is an unexplored world so quite some homework to do.

Again: thanks ! :clap2:


----------



## vildadalen

I have been to an EK group interview for an IT Manager position and I felt it went well however, they couldn't tell anything about the grade nor the packages at that stage. I asked but they said they will revert back within 4 weeks. 

They also asked me to send an email with my current salary in Sweden. Is it a good idea to tell them my current salary? I have hoped they will base my salary on my expertise and more than 14 years experience. 

In sweden, we have all the social securities such as education, healthcare, pension etc. So we need to know some advice from you on how to proceed considering the facts that we have our own house here and all the social securities and we don't want to risk that!

What is the reasonable salary for a family of 2 adults and 3 kids(9, 5, and 2) ?


----------



## de Mexicaan

ManuelLeitao said:


> Thanks de Mexicaan for your informative reply, it seems realistic. Is it common to negociate there the packages? Is my wife allowed to work if she have the opportunity to find something ?
> Dubai seems to be an expensive city, would it be possible to save (+/-) from those 30k having an average EU quality of life?
> All the best


I would guess you can save some money with such a package, but it also depends if you still have to pay taxes at home. If that is the case you might have to shoot a bit higher.


----------



## Nirikos

I have a similar here. I have been offered some 12K DHs salary and I have to pay my house from this amount. Medical is included and company provides car and all fuel expenses with that along with service, car insurance etc. I am a Sales Manager with 8 years of experience in the field and educated as Electronic Engineer (BEng, MSc) in UK. I know that this is not much in any way but I am trying to find my way out of Greece since the situation here is unbearable last months.. Do you think that if I negotiate with them I am going to have any luck? I know that they want me, otherwise they would not make me any offer, but I knocked in their door and we have recently met in the ArabHealth Expedition although we had limited time to talk. Nevertheless I told the guy that I am not happy with this package but he gave me no room to negotiate. Good thing is that there is some sales bonus option that can double my income but since I have no established network in the area I am not sure how this would go and I if I can fulfill my target... Please, any comment would help me... It is not an international company but a well established Arabic one


----------



## de Mexicaan

Nirikos said:


> I have a similar here. I have been offered some 12K DHs salary and I have to pay my house from this amount. Medical is included and company provides car and all fuel expenses with that along with service, car insurance etc. I am a Sales Manager with 8 years of experience in the field and educated as Electronic Engineer (BEng, MSc) in UK. I know that this is not much in any way but I am trying to find my way out of Greece since the situation here is unbearable last months.. Do you think that if I negotiate with them I am going to have any luck? I know that they want me, otherwise they would not make me any offer, but I knocked in their door and we have recently met in the ArabHealth Expedition although we had limited time to talk. Nevertheless I told the guy that I am not happy with this package but he gave me no room to negotiate. Good thing is that there is some sales bonus option that can double my income but since I have no established network in the area I am not sure how this would go and I if I can fulfill my target... Please, any comment would help me... It is not an international company but a well established Arabic one


I think it is not enough, especially if you have a family. You should at least get a housing allowance on top of your current offer. Schools can also be costly. Bonusses are nice but not a guaranteed income.


----------



## vildadalen

@ de Mexicaan: I appreciate your advice on my post at the top of this page!!


----------



## de Mexicaan

vildadalen said:


> @ de Mexicaan: I appreciate your advice on my post at the top of this page!!


Well, I am not an HR prof so I just give some gutfeel numbers. Also try to do some maths for yourself to compare what you receive/spend now and try to estimate how the new situation will be. Indicational:
Base salary 25k
Housing allowance 10k (not sure if you will get it though, prob you get offered 8k)
Transportation allowance 2k
Plus medical insurance incl dental for you and family, education allowance for the kids (cost of good int school ranges from 35k to 85k per kid per yr, depending on grade and school), yearly ticket home for the fam.

Especially pay attention to your pension scheme, which is probably well arranged in Sweden. Here it is not. Seek some advice in Sweden to learn how to replace your pension plan in Sweden by sth you save from your salary here. And as you probably already noticed, the schools are expensive here. Look for example to the website of Raffles International School for he schooling fees.


----------



## Nirikos

de Mexicaan said:


> I think it is not enough, especially if you have a family. You should at least get a housing allowance on top of your current offer. Schools can also be costly. Bonusses are nice but not a guaranteed income.


This is what I shall try and do, get a housing allowance on top of that. It is only me and the Mrs, no kids, so we are willing to have a year with no great spending activities in order to get used in the area.. But I am afraid they are going to be hard to negotiate


----------



## vildadalen

de Mexicaan said:


> Well, I am not an HR prof so I just give some gutfeel numbers. Also try to do some maths for yourself to compare what you receive/spend now and try to estimate how the new situation will be. Indicational:
> Base salary 25k
> Housing allowance 10k (not sure if you will get it though, prob you get offered 8k)
> Transportation allowance 2k
> Plus medical insurance incl dental for you and family, education allowance for the kids (cost of good int school ranges from 35k to 85k per kid per yr, depending on grade and school), yearly ticket home for the fam.
> 
> Especially pay attention to your pension scheme, which is probably well arranged in Sweden. Here it is not. Seek some advice in Sweden to learn how to replace your pension plan in Sweden by sth you save from your salary here. And as you probably already noticed, the schools are expensive here. Look for example to the website of Raffles International School for he schooling fees.


Thank you so much. I appreciate your kind advice and I understand that you are not a HR pro  I have done some calculations as well but I just needed some advice from expats that already are in Dubai and have probably gone through the same situation. I think that medical and dental care as well as the home ticket will be included but it is not clear how much I would get for school allowance. 

What about if I chose the allowance, will I have to pay the utilities such as electricity, water etc?
What is the average prices for villas?

I hope I can get any response from them soon. 

Thank you once again.


----------



## de Mexicaan

vildadalen said:


> Thank you so much. I appreciate your kind advice and I understand that you are not a HR pro  I have done some calculations as well but I just needed some advice from expats that already are in Dubai and have probably gone through the same situation. I think that medical and dental care as well as the home ticket will be included but it is not clear how much I would get for school allowance.
> 
> What about if I chose the allowance, will I have to pay the utilities such as electricity, water etc?
> What is the average prices for villas?
> 
> I hope I can get any response from them soon.
> 
> Thank you once again.


Probably you will have to pay all utility costs too in that case. For a 3 bedroom apt in JBR this is around 950 aed/month DEWA (electricity, water, and the 5% tax on your rent), plus around 400 aed/month Empower (district cooling).
Check the website www.dubizzle.com for rental prices, a villa will be difficult for the budget indication I gave you before, i think. The prices on that website are quite accurate.


----------



## vildadalen

de Mexicaan said:


> Probably you will have to pay all utility costs too in that case. For a 3 bedroom apt in JBR this is around 950 aed/month DEWA (electricity, water, and the 5% tax on your rent), plus around 400 aed/month Empower (district cooling).
> Check the website Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com for rental prices, a villa will be difficult for the budget indication I gave you before, i think. The prices on that website are quite accurate.


Thank you so much. I have another question: What happens if I am sick? I mean, do I get the full salary or will they subtract the sickness days from the main salary? Or do I get 80% for each day I am sick?


----------



## de Mexicaan

vildadalen said:


> Thank you so much. I have another question: What happens if I am sick? I mean, do I get the full salary or will they subtract the sickness days from the main salary? Or do I get 80% for each day I am sick?


I get two weeks full payment, and then it goes down to (I think) 80%. Not sure if this is arranged by law.


----------



## vildadalen

de Mexicaan said:


> I get two weeks full payment, and then it goes down to (I think) 80%. Not sure if this is arranged by law.


Thank you very much for your answers and engagement.


----------



## webzontour

*Abu Dhabi offer*

Hello all, 
This is my first post on this forum. I had an interview with a new gas company earlier in the month but still havn't heard from them regarding the contract details.
I have a wife (OK fiancee for now but when and if the contract comes through we're bringing our wedding forward) and 2 kids aged 2 and 4. We're looking forward to moving to Abu Dhabi but i'm afraid i'll not get a good enough package to live comfortably and earn what i am at the moment.
I managed to find some details online, this is a contract from 2008 and here's what i think is on offer to me. The allowances go up per grade rise. The only figure i don't know is the salary but there's ia a range, as you can see below.

grade 12

8000? - 15000? AED salary - 1384 ukp - 2596 ukp per month (16608 ukp - 31152 ukp per year) 
4000 AED - Monthly supplement allowance - 692 ukp per month (8304 ukp per year)
2920 AED - Monthly general allowance - 505 ukp per month (6006 ukp per year) = (30, 198 - 45,463 ukp per year or 25016 - 3788 per month)
130,000 - Annual housing rental allowance - 22,504 ukp per year 
Plus overtime - 444 ukp - 635 ukp per month = 5328-7620 ukp per year =(35526 - 53083 ukp per year or 2960 - 4423 per month) 
and school fees. This is the minimum they'll offer.


If i'm to break even, salary wise, with what i'm on at the moment i think i'll have to be grade 15 -

11772? - 22248? AED salary - 2037 ukp - 3849 ukp per month (24,444 ukp - 46188 ukp per year) 
5600 AED - Monthly supplement allowance - 969 ukp per month (11,628 ukp per year) 
3240 AED - Monthly general allowance - 560 ukp per month (6720 ukp per year) = (42,729 - 64,536 ukp per year or 3560 - 5378 per month) 
200,000 - Annual housing rental allowance - 34,607 ukp per year 
Plus overtime - 444 ukp - 635 ukp per month = 5328-7620 ukp per year =(48,057 - 72,156 ukp per year or 4004 - 6013 per month) 
and school fees.

As you can see there's a BIG difference between the 2 grades and between the minimum and maximum salary in the grades.

Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## de Mexicaan

@webzontour: ehh, on a tablet this looks like a new kind of numbers puzzle, or a windows blue screen without the blue. If you know what I mean


----------



## ingenieur.pmm

Hi folks!

A bit new to the forum here. I have been pursuing a job in Dubai for quite some time. I am a recent Engineering grad, with close to 9 years in my field. I am 25, and advanced rather quickly in my field. Moving over would be myself and my fiance, were both from NYC. We live an okay life on my current salary and plan to have no children in the next 5 years. I was offered a Management position today, its Operations Director/Manager for in an emerging industry in the UAE (a big industry in the US, but have to be confidential as this is a high profile project in Dubai). Trying to gauge if my offer is sufficient, so your input and wisdom is widely welcome! Details are as follows:

Monthly Salary:

Basic Salary: 16,500 AED
Rent Allowance: 7,500 AED
Transport Allowance: 3,000 AED
Other Allowance: 3,000 AED

Total monthly is 30,000 AED and total annual is 360,000 AED. No bonus has been determined yet, nor have other benefits been defined (health care, vacation time, sick pay, etc).

I was also offered flights one per year for myself, spouse, and up to two children. From experience, does this total to 4 tickets per year? As mentioned, I currently have no children, so depending upon how this is structured, it could provide me some extra tickets. Again, not 100% sure on how this works.

That's whats in the bag so far.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## de Mexicaan

ingenieur.pmm said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> A bit new to the forum here. I have been pursuing a job in Dubai for quite some time. I am a recent Engineering grad, with close to 9 years in my field. I am 25, and advanced rather quickly in my field. Moving over would be myself and my fiance, were both from NYC. We live an okay life on my current salary and plan to have no children in the next 5 years. I was offered a Management position today, its Operations Director/Manager for in an emerging industry in the UAE (a big industry in the US, but have to be confidential as this is a high profile project in Dubai). Trying to gauge if my offer is sufficient, so your input and wisdom is widely welcome! Details are as follows:
> 
> Monthly Salary:
> 
> Basic Salary: 16,500 AED
> Rent Allowance: 7,500 AED
> Transport Allowance: 3,000 AED
> Other Allowance: 3,000 AED
> 
> Total monthly is 30,000 AED and total annual is 360,000 AED. No bonus has been determined yet, nor have other benefits been defined (health care, vacation time, sick pay, etc).
> 
> I was also offered flights one per year for myself, spouse, and up to two children. From experience, does this total to 4 tickets per year? As mentioned, I currently have no children, so depending upon how this is structured, it could provide me some extra tickets. Again, not 100% sure on how this works.
> 
> That's whats in the bag so far.
> 
> Thanks for the insight!


I would say your offer is a bit on the lower side for a director/management position, not too bad for your age though. That is, if you do not have to pay taxes on this in your home country anymore, which I believe is the case for US citizens. Not an expert in this though, but def something you should check. By the way, you seem to have made your engineering degree quite fast if you are 25 and have 9 years of experience.
I do no not think they will give you the extra flight tickets, but only tickets upto the size of your family.
Furthermore, check if you get medical insurance included. 
Also, if your fiance is not going to work here: get married first otherwise she will not get a residents visa.


----------



## turbinedude

de Mexicaan said:


> I would say your offer is a bit on the lower side for a director/management position, not too bad for your age though. That is, if you do not have to pay taxes on this in your home country anymore, which I believe is the case for US citizens. Not an expert in this though, but def something you should check. By the way, you seem to have made your engineering degree quite fast if you are 25 and have 9 years of experience.
> I do no not think they will give you the extra flight tickets, but only tickets upto the size of your family.
> Furthermore, check if you get medical insurance included.
> Also, if your fiance is not going to work here: get married first otherwise she will not get a residents visa.




Age 25, 9 yrs exp? numbers dont add up.. something is fishy
Plus you are offered a dir position with FAST TRACK progression? the offer is 16K basic? man this is punch below the waist line...
not worth it...


----------



## ManuelLeitao

de Mexicaan said:


> I would guess you can save some money with such a package, but it also depends if you still have to pay taxes at home. If that is the case you might have to shoot a bit higher.


Thanks de Mexicaan for your reply!!
No, I don't have to pay taxes at home (this a US specificity, isn't?)
Sorry insisting, is it usual to negociate terms of the package in the middle east (Dubai)?
Since you are a quase-Pro HR  what should be our priority in the package negociation? salary or allowances (which of the housing/education/insurance is the most important?)? is the end of term of the contract guaranteed by law in Dubai or should be negociated?
Thanks a lot


----------



## de Mexicaan

ManuelLeitao said:


> Thanks de Mexicaan for your reply!!
> No, I don't have to pay taxes at home (this a US specificity, isn't?)
> Sorry insisting, is it usual to negociate terms of the package in the middle east (Dubai)?
> Since you are a quase-Pro HR  what should be our priority in the package negociation? salary or allowances (which of the housing/education/insurance is the most important?)? is the end of term of the contract guaranteed by law in Dubai or should be negociated?
> Thanks a lot


I think that negotiating the allowances is easier than the basic salary, but I suppose the room for negotiation varies per company. Apart from the basic salary, housing and education are the most costly spendings here so I would focus on this, not neglecting your medical insurance.
I cannot advise you on the end-of-contract terms, there are some laws/rules but I am not fully aware of those.


----------



## ingenieur.pmm

de Mexicaan said:


> I think that negotiating the allowances is easier than the basic salary, but I suppose the room for negotiation varies per company. Apart from the basic salary, housing and education are the most costly spendings here so I would focus on this, not neglecting your medical insurance.
> I cannot advise you on the end-of-contract terms, there are some laws/rules but I am not fully aware of those.


My thoughts are the same in terms of negotiating allowances. However, what is the best approach for negotiating housing allowance increase? or best justification for this? Quite frankly...Its an aim to match my quality of housing in my current location. I am partial to feel there's some waste in taking a lower quality form of housing; but will a company really accept this type of argument?

Likewise, if you are given an housing allowance and your base is large enough that you can contribute a portion of it to your monthly housing allowance to expand your price range - how can this be done? My observation shows its based on the number of cheques require for move in vs. whats on hand when you show up. 

not trying to sell myself short, just trying to make the most my housing funds an land a nicer place.


----------



## adnanReza

Hi all! this is my first post here, I must say this forum is very informative and one can actually learn alot, frankly its given me alot of insight.. 

So..im 19, 2nd year at uni, currently making around 7000Aed doing sales at a goverment company here, 
Wanted to inquire on Positions for a Real Estate Agent in Dubai.. I was offered a base salary of Aed 2000 (yeah i know thats like extremely low buh wait) all inclusive with a car, and commission of 25% of the 2% taken by the agency. 
They explained that the base salary should cover only my 'basic' expenses & it will be purely based on commission, But when i actually worked out the figures......,
(lets say its a 1,500,000 Aed villa for sale at the very least) the agency would extract 2% out & My cut equals to 25% of which i make 7500 aed for one deal(thats 7500+2000 yeah .. now im getting to the point)... Now considering i make around 3-4 deals a month in addition to renting which is 5% , It adds up to alot of money... but then again I have to actually get lucky to make it happen... which is whats kickinnn me atm.. can someone share some light on this whos making a living out of the RE industry?? whats the current property market situation here... is it difficult to find a buyer or are properties selling like hotcakes??... what are the pros and cons.. will i be making a crappy move.. its definitely risky but then again if i do lucky thats like quadruple as to what im making now!, Im new to Real estate but with the commission it sounds very attractive..


----------



## webzontour

To ingenieur.pmm

As far as i can tell there's a large range between minimum and maximum salary in the grade system so this is what you can negotiate between. That means it's all down to grade for how much housing allowance you receive.

Get a higher grade and get a bigger house.


----------



## ManuelLeitao

de Mexicaan said:


> I think that negotiating the allowances is easier than the basic salary, but I suppose the room for negotiation varies per company. Apart from the basic salary, housing and education are the most costly spendings here so I would focus on this, not neglecting your medical insurance.
> I cannot advise you on the end-of-contract terms, there are some laws/rules but I am not fully aware of those.


Thank you de mexicann for the reply
I will come back to you all when receiving th offer to share and receiving your thoughts


----------



## amy.harris

Hi, 

I am new to this forum.

I have recently got an offer from a company in Abu Dhabi for 25000 AED with all allowances included.

Is this a salary that we can live on?

My husband and I are planning to move. I am an engineer with 8 years experience, and this is a government company I am planning to work with. I am unsure of the accommodation costs in Abu Dhabi, and how much it would cost to own a car etc. 

Could someone shed some light on this?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## rsinner

amy.harris said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have recently got an offer from a company in Abu Dhabi for 25000 AED with all allowances included.
> 
> Is this a salary that we can live on?
> 
> My husband and I are planning to move. I am an engineer with 8 years experience, and this is a government company I am planning to work with. I am unsure of the accommodation costs in Abu Dhabi, and how much it would cost to own a car etc.
> 
> Could someone shed some light on this?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


probably could ask this question on the AD forum. Check out dubizzle.com for house rents. Depending on the area where you choose to live, and how much you want to commute, you could get a semi decent 2 bed (in an old building) for maybe 7K AED p.m. You could take a 1 bed maybe, or you could decide to life in Musaffah or MBZ (which is not a good area) and save on this. Or, you could spend maybe 9-10K p.m. and find a good place. 
Cars: Budget about 2K p.m. You can do it for cheaper or much more expensive. Dubizzle will again give you an idea for used car prices, and driverabia.com for new prices.
This salary is not very high,, but decent enough. A lot depends on how much you earn currently and what industry you are in. No idea of engineering salaries, but I guess there is an over supply of engineers as well here.
Also, in case your husband does not plan to work, it is not always straightforward for a wife to sponsor the husband (though with your salary level it should be fine). Do find out about this as well.


----------



## Darjeeling

ingenieur.pmm said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> A bit new to the forum here. I have been pursuing a job in Dubai for quite some time. I am a recent Engineering grad, with close to 9 years in my field. I am 25, and advanced rather quickly in my field. Moving over would be myself and my fiance, were both from NYC. We live an okay life on my current salary and plan to have no children in the next 5 years. I was offered a Management position today, its Operations Director/Manager for in an emerging industry in the UAE (a big industry in the US, but have to be confidential as this is a high profile project in Dubai). Trying to gauge if my offer is sufficient, so your input and wisdom is widely welcome! Details are as follows:
> 
> Monthly Salary:
> 
> Basic Salary: 16,500 AED
> Rent Allowance: 7,500 AED
> Transport Allowance: 3,000 AED
> Other Allowance: 3,000 AED
> 
> Total monthly is 30,000 AED and total annual is 360,000 AED. No bonus has been determined yet, nor have other benefits been defined (health care, vacation time, sick pay, etc).
> 
> I was also offered flights one per year for myself, spouse, and up to two children. From experience, does this total to 4 tickets per year? As mentioned, I currently have no children, so depending upon how this is structured, it could provide me some extra tickets. Again, not 100% sure on how this works.
> 
> That's whats in the bag so far.
> 
> Thanks for the insight!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Let us things this way. Most of the expats in UAE are here because the salaries here are better than in their home country. So converting 360,000 to USD it will around USD 98000. If you think you can earn that amount in the US, its better to stay there but if you are receiving lesser then come to UAE.

All expats are here due to two reasons:

1) They have a unique ability so UAE pays a premium for them
2) They dont have any quality at all so it becomes difficult to get a job even in home country.

So decide buddy which one r u?


----------



## saviodmonty

*job offer letter in UAE*

hi 
i have recently got an offer letter from an company based on previous medical report & security clearance from UAE govt, so myself accepted & signed the offer letter & resigned from my old company . Now i reported to my new company office on 4th feb 2013 as per the offer letter & now the company is saying that they did a mistake by offering me an offer letter based on my previous medical , the company policy is to carry out an company medical first & than give an offer letter to the new employee. 

Kindly suggest what happens if

1) Myself fail the company medical examination.???
2) Does this initial offer letter has any terms & agreement.??


----------



## chiapet

vantage said:


> no idea about salary for this, but the end of service gratuity is UAE Law, and is based on something like 20 days salary per year worked up to 5 years, then 30 days salary per year thereafter, based on your leaving salary. (SALARY - NOT TOTAL PACKAGE)
> 
> Get confirmation that your 3 month offer is over and above the statutory requirement.
> Ask what 'housing completely covered' actually means. Do you get to choose? Do you get a fixed allowance - if so how much, or do they tell you where you are living?
> You will be supplementing the 100K for schools for 3 kids, and more heavily when it's 4 kids. Depending on the school, you are looking at 30,000 - 50,000 PA per child, probably.
> 
> Wish i had 30K to spend on furniture!


Thanks for the feedback! From what I hear, they do the end of service payment by paying 13 months salary rather than 12, each year of the contract. They told us that housing would be assigned to us based on family size. Is that something I should be concerned about?


----------



## ingenieur.pmm

Darjeeling said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Let us things this way. Most of the expats in UAE are here because the salaries here are better than in their home country. So converting 360,000 to USD it will around USD 98000. If you think you can earn that amount in the US, its better to stay there but if you are receiving lesser then come to UAE.
> 
> All expats are here due to two reasons:
> 
> 1) They have a unique ability so UAE pays a premium for them
> 2) They dont have any quality at all so it becomes difficult to get a job even in home country.
> 
> So decide buddy which one r u?


For the sake of answering your question, I am obviously reason #1 

And the increase in salary is around 80% from my current.

This is good for my age, but impression is - you can always ask for more. Likewise, there is no relocation costs provided. It will be an advance of my salary, which is a bit concerning. 

Also, while I'm waiting for feedback from my HR Rep, how is housing allowance dispursted? X # of cheques? by the annual amount?


----------



## vantage

chiapet said:


> Thanks for the feedback! From what I hear, they do the end of service payment by paying 13 months salary rather than 12, each year of the contract. They told us that housing would be assigned to us based on family size. Is that something I should be concerned about?


That will give you the right SIZE of house / apartment, but might not give you choice of area or type.
I'd ask for clarification on locations etc, and get it in writing.
Their idea of comparable, and yours may be different. You may have wholly different familiy priorities.


----------



## Somayya

Hi i have an interview with ADVETI.. can anybody give me some tips?


----------



## ManuelLeitao

Somayya said:


> Hi i have an interview with ADVETI.. can anybody give me some tips?


Hi, could you give more details? what position/level? what is you experience?
for general tips you may find a lot of resources online, like the ones provided by 
msidubai (dot) com
If you want specific tips about ADVETI, try to catch people on other social forum (linkedin) and try to have more info about their needs/policy/etc.


----------



## Aliwise1

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well. My husband has been offered 10 350AED per month as a primary teacher in RRAK. Accommodation, utilities, medical, annual flights for all and free tuition for children and membership to Hilton gym etc. Firstly what lifestyle could a young family expect there? Secondly, could we live on that salary as a couple with a daughter who Will be 1 when we get there? I Will pursue tutoring or part time work once settled as i am a secondary teacher. Any info on RAK academy also welcome.

Many thanks


----------



## bburke73

*Moving to Dubai in June 2013*

Hello,

I'm moving to Dubai in June 2012 with my wife (she will eventually work, but would be entry level stuff, non-college graduate). The wife would like to get a 3 bedroom apartment or villa, and I'm targeting the area along Sheikh Zayed Road from Downtown Dubai to the Palms as the preferred housing area. Truthfully, we're more inclined based on research to live close to the beach (JBR) or Jumeirah Park, or something in between like Um Sequiem. 

My company in the US formed a joint venture with a UK Fuel brokerage firm headquartered in Dubai. My US company has never placed anyone overseas before on a commercial contract--I will be the first. My company has asked me to put together a salary package for Dubai, present it, justify it based on market research, salary surveys, etc., to determine fair and reasonable. All well and good, except that I'm not an HR person and as such is not my core expertise, so I simply don't know what a reasonable salary (annual/monthly) should look like in US dollars.

So, my details: I am a Logistics Program Manager based in Washington, DC with 16 years experience. Former US Army Logistics Officer (8 years), a stint with Target Stores (Distribution Group Leader) background is Transportation, Distribution, and Supply Chain. In current role in the US, my company goes after US government contracts, and I support those efforts by taking US Government Agency Requests For Proposal, analyzing the requirements, determining the required labor, materials, equipment, etc., perform market research to cost these things out (basis of estimate), perform in country supply-chain analyses when proposing new work outside the US, develop execution strategies, and contribute to writing the proposal and our win strategies/win themes for winning the contract. I also assist with business development efforts by knowing current clients and using that knowledge and relationships to identify new pipeline opportunities. Lastly, I manage existing logistics programs within the company (contracts) and monitor spend, current operations, hiring and recruiting (with support form respective functional area staff), etc. 

Credentials: BA in History, MPA, MBA (Supply Chain and International Business). My current DC Salary for this work is $139,000 per year ($11,583/month), gross.

In my new role in Dubai, I'll be working directly for our new joint venture company as part of a 6-person Sales/Bus Dev/Operations team, and will be the sole representative in Dubai for my US company. My duties will be similar to what I do in the States, but will have a larger share of business development duties as we'll be focused on growing commercial and sovereign opportunities for long term fuel provision contracts in Iraq, along with periodic travel into the country to pursue sales opportunities.

So, for a Program Manager in Dubai, performing this kind of work, I'm trying to determine the appropriate salary ranges for a US Expat with my background and experience, what a typical package consists of with regards to housing stipend/allowance, auto lease allowance, etc. So far, based on my own research, these are the figures I've come up with as the ranges of my proposed salary package--I would appreciate any assistance or advice, websites for additional research, or even a smart recruiter referral who knows the market and who could help me craft an appropriate salary package proposal for my company as a starting point in negotiations.

USD-AED Conversion Factor = 1:3.65

Base Salary Range (USD)(Monthly): 
$15,000-$17,000 ($180,000-$220,000 per year) 
AED 54,750-65,700 (657,000 - 788,400 per year)

Housing Subsidy (USD)(Monthly): $4000-$6000 ($48,000-$72,000 per year)
AED 14,600 - 21,900 (175,000 - 262,800 per year)

Transportation Allowance (Auto) (USD): I have not researched this yet.

Thank you again for any assistance, referrals, advice offered.


----------



## saraswat

Aliwise1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is well. My husband has been offered 10 350AED per month as a primary teacher in RRAK. Accommodation, utilities, medical, annual flights for all and free tuition for children and membership to Hilton gym etc. Firstly what lifestyle could a young family expect there? Secondly, could we live on that salary as a couple with a daughter who Will be 1 when we get there? I Will pursue tutoring or part time work once settled as i am a secondary teacher. Any info on RAK academy also welcome.
> 
> Many thanks


I'm assuming you are talking about the RAK academy for girls.. from what I have heard, it is a pretty decent school.. About RAK, it certainly is not Dubai, but I can tell you cost of living is ridiculously cheap, just think of it as a completely different economy all together as far as prices and costs go.. Most of the western expats live close to the new Hamriya development. As far as a social life is concerned, like I said it's not Dubai and there isnt much to do, but Dubai is only about an hour/hour and half drive away (depending on traffic) so that's not such a big deal. There are your malls and beaches so it's not like there isn't absolutely anything to do, but yeah for the most part people just bounce out to Dubai. 

Life is tranquil though .. and there just is something about waking up in the morning and seeing mountains/hills (depends on your perspective) right when you step outside ...

With everything being included I wouldn't say that's a bad wage structure, certainly do-able out in RAK but I would try and bump it up a tad bit if I were him...


----------



## Aliwise1

Saraswat 

thank you for taking the time to reply! Your opinion is appreciated. we do like the quiet lifestyle but I want to be able to meet people and have the odd bbq! Hoping there is a decent expat community for a bit of support. They are using the 'schools pay scale' as a reason for nite offering more. should we push for more anyway?

Thanks again


----------



## saraswat

Aliwise1 said:


> Saraswat
> 
> thank you for taking the time to reply! Your opinion is appreciated. we do like the quiet lifestyle but I want to be able to meet people and have the odd bbq! Hoping there is a decent expat community for a bit of support. They are using the 'schools pay scale' as a reason for nite offering more. should we push for more anyway?
> 
> Thanks again


To be honest with you, the expat community is not going to compare to Dubai, but having said that there has been a steady increase in expats coming out to RAK, Specifically because of the success of the RAK industrial freezone (a whole bunch of people have set up shop there) 

Like I said that community is focused in the Hamra area. Most if not all of the western expats stick to that part of town and do not venture into any other parts of RAK, which can be said for Dubai too, many expats just stick to the Marina/JLT/JBR etc.. areas... 

So if u'r looking for the odd bbq/hang-out I would recommend setting up accommodation there, it is a newer development anyway ... but again it's no comparison to the pricing in Dubai... 

Regarding the wages, I would still push them and see what happens, 'the schools pay scale' excuse is rather flimsy, I mean if they have a pay scale/grade structure in place then it just means they would need to bump your husband up to the next level ... don't really understand their logic on that one..


----------



## twiglet

AED32000 monthly plus car, healthcare for me, annual flights home for family of 4 (UK), plus end of year bonus of around AED60000.

Regional Role, mid-management based Jebel Ali.

Sending home about AED15000 to cover wife, children and existing debts.

Probably spend about AED6500-7000 on studio for me (don't need anything lavish until wife and children join me). 

Does this sound reasonably comfortable?


----------



## Niles28

*Moving to DXB in a few weeks*

Hi Guys,

I have taken up an offer for a marketing position in Dubai. My salary has been decided as 13,000 AED/month, which I have taken up as well. In addition to this I am being offered a relocation allowance which amounts to 15,000 AED. I wanted to know a few things about the city and was wondering if all of you can help me out with my queries.

A) The office is located in old Dubai, Deira to be precise someplace called Abrift Towers. What would be an approximate cost of living for a bachelor in that part of the city. I am looking for a studio apartment which ranges between 1500-2000 AED/month, will I be able to find it?

B) How are groceries and other food options priced in the area, i have a tendency not to splurge, so assuming I do not go bonkers every weekend, how much would it cost?

C) I regularly take medication for blood pressure (I am 26 and its genetic), so I was wondering if the airport authorities will allow me to carry my medication along with me, and if I have to buy medication there how much will it cost?

D) I have a fetish for electronic items/gadgets, where would I find them at a cheaper rates in Dubai.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Niles28 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have taken up an offer for a marketing position in Dubai. My salary has been decided as 13,000 AED/month, which I have taken up as well. In addition to this I am being offered a relocation allowance which amounts to 15,000 AED. I wanted to know a few things about the city and was wondering if all of you can help me out with my queries.
> 
> A) The office is located in old Dubai, Deira to be precise someplace called Abrift Towers. What would be an approximate cost of living for a bachelor in that part of the city. I am looking for a studio apartment which ranges between 1500-2000 AED/month, will I be able to find it? CHECK DUBIZZLE.COM
> 
> B) How are groceries and other food options priced in the area, i have a tendency not to splurge, so assuming I do not go bonkers every weekend, how much would it cost? I spend about 780 AED per week on groceries for family of three- and cook at home most nights- I find it slightly more expensive that the USA. But- I don't think it is that much more than the UK
> 
> C) I regularly take medication for blood pressure (I am 26 and its genetic), so I was wondering if the airport authorities will allow me to carry my medication along with me, and if I have to buy medication there how much will it cost? I just brought all my meds through -with no problems- at the airport. i cannot find ALL the meds I usually take here in Dubai-it's not bp meds- but- you should probably bring it with you- do you get health insurance- in case you don't?
> 
> D) I have a fetish for electronic items/gadgets, where would I find them at a cheaper rates in Dubai.


 Sharaf DG is where I go- but not that cheap- I have heard about someplace down in Deira around the area of the "fish round-a-bout" that may have some deals.


----------



## Niles28

Mitchellsmom said:


> Sharaf DG is where I go- but not that cheap- I have heard about someplace down in Deira around the area of the "fish round-a-bout" that may have some deals.


Thanks for the information, I did check dubizzle, and they have an agents commission fee as well, how much is that usually?

I forgot to ask about the internet connection, how long does that take and what is the approximate cost, Is Etisalat cheaper or DU?

I tend to download/watch a lot of stuff online, how are the speeds there?


----------



## Brav0

*Offer - Good or bad?*

Hi my girlfriend has just received the below offer, her position will be Revenue Manager for a hotel chain. This is a single persons package:

Salary - 19000AED/month
Travel allowance - 500AED/month
Telephone allowance - 200AED/month
Accommodation allowance - 80000AED/year
Ticket entitlement - yearly?

Life and Medical insurance 

Is this a good offer?

Are there other things she should be asking for 

Thanks


----------



## ice_q

*Dubai Monthly Expenses + Salary*

Hi Guys ,

I have been offered a salary of 25k a month ( plus a 13th month end of year ,so it comes down to 27k a month ).

would that be good for a single 30 year old male to have a decent life in Dubai , living in a one bedroom apartment and etc

Thanks for your responds in advance


----------



## ice_q

Hi Guys ,

I have been offered a salary of 25k a month ( plus a 13th month end of year ,so it comes down to 27k a month ).

would that be good for a single 30 year old male to have a decent life in Dubai , living in a one bedroom apartment and etc

Thanks for your responds in advance


----------



## Guest

For a single guy, that is more than enough. You can even save money.


----------



## ice_q

Thanks for your response...

how much should i expect to pay for a 1 bedroom apartment anywhere in Dubai ?

and how much is max DEWA bill i should expect ? internet , mobile phone ?


----------



## ice_q

nathanalgren said:


> For a single guy, that is more than enough. You can even save money.



how much DEWA , mobile , internet i should expect on monthly ? and 1 bedroom apt minimum and max ?

thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy

ice_q said:


> how much DEWA , mobile , internet i should expect on monthly ? and 1 bedroom apt minimum and max ?
> 
> thanks



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html


----------



## abutamim

Hi

I am offered a job for assistant manager audit at a bank in abu dhabi, the job offer is 22000 Dhms cash and 45000Dhs education allowance for kids. One month paid leave for family plus return ticket to home country.

I am ACCA(chartered certified accountant) and part CIA(Certified internal auditor-hopefully will be qualified before joining).approx 5 year relevant experiance.

I know the package is low, but how low and can i afford a family in this package? i have family VISA. I am asking for a decent living and not lavish.


----------



## kisywisy

ok, i know this question may annoy, and i fully understand if it does!!

but...

my husband has applied for an it support analyst job in abu dhabi. there are no salary details with the vacancy, but benefits listed are housing allowance (no figure), health insurance for him, me and up to 3 children (we are expecting our fourth after the summer), education allowance for up to 3 children (we will never have all four kids in education at the same time anyway due to age difference of our eldest) and flights home once a year for him, me and up to three kids.

the company says they have their own accommodation they use and size obviously depends on size of family.

i have searched and searched for average salaries for this position, but struggled to find anything. 

looked at hays site and they have an average salary guide, which doesn't have IT support analyst, but desktop/IT technician. minimum 10,000aed, average 15,000aed, maximum 20,000aed. i'll go with that info

so, if he was to get 15k (which is the same as our combined income at the moment), is this do-able?

we live with a very tight budget at the moment, we're used to that. 

the main expenses are housing and education, which are included in the benefits. i'm desperate to move, but keep reading that 15k isn't enough, when we live on that and have to pay housing from that in the uk.

sorry for the long (and probably infuriating!!) post


----------



## saraswat

Even though rent and schooling is taken care of, 15K would really be a stretch.. You did mention being able to live with a tight budget, but I don't think there would be much lee-way to do much of anything with the family on the weekends etc...


----------



## kisywisy

saraswat said:


> Even though rent and schooling is taken care of, 15K would really be a stretch.. You did mention being able to live with a tight budget, but I don't think there would be much lee-way to do much of anything with the family on the weekends etc...


thanks saraswat

looking at payscale site, the salary goes from 35k to 300k (which i'm thinking/hoping is some people putting annual and others monthly??)

does 35k sound more realistic salary for an it support analyst?

my husband has about 6/7 years experience and has now been moved into more of a training role (which i don't see jobs for in the UAE)


----------



## saraswat

kisywisy said:


> thanks saraswat
> 
> looking at payscale site, the salary goes from 35k to 300k (which i'm thinking/hoping is some people putting annual and others monthly??)
> 
> does 35k sound more realistic salary for an it support analyst?
> 
> my husband has about 6/7 years experience and has now been moved into more of a training role (which i don't see jobs for in the UAE)


With his number of years of experience and the fact it is directly related to his work (as in, it is not in another industry), coupled with the fact that he is in training (sometimes better packages as that is a unique skill-set out here, not many trainers which is why you are not able to find a lot of info i believe) and finally the fact that he is from Scotland (don't ask.. just know that it matters mightily) I would say you could expect around the 30 range with 35 being the higher extreme...

It does depend who he is going to work for, government/semi-government employers have some of the best packages on offer. Abu Dhabi also has higher wages as compared to the other Emirates, but then cost of living specifically rents are much higher there, but you don't have to worry about that.. 

p.s: please take my comments at face-value and continue with your research, I am not in the I.T profession but have encountered/have friends in that profession...


----------



## kisywisy

saraswat said:


> With his number of years of experience and the fact it is directly related to his work (as in, it is not in another industry), coupled with the fact that he is in training (sometimes better packages as that is a unique skill-set out here, not many trainers which is why you are not able to find a lot of info i believe) and finally the fact that he is from Scotland (don't ask.. just know that it matters mightily) I would say you could expect around the 30 range with 35 being the higher extreme...
> 
> It does depend who he is going to work for, government/semi-government employers have some of the best packages on offer. Abu Dhabi also has higher wages as compared to the other Emirates, but then cost of living specifically rents are much higher there, but you don't have to worry about that..
> 
> p.s: please take my comments at face-value and continue with your research, I am not in the I.T profession but have encountered/have friends in that profession...


thank you for your reply 

he also has 8 year customer facing experience at management level, which he doesn't disclose because 'it isn't industry related' (even though i think his people management and training skills are fantastic and the direction he should be pushing his career...) 

when you say semi-government jobs, would that include schools/universities etc?


----------



## saraswat

kisywisy said:


> when you say semi-government jobs, would that include schools/universities etc?


possibly... more so for universities (higher learning institutes) but there exist private ones here too...


----------



## blazeaway

Niles28 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have taken up an offer for a marketing position in Dubai. My salary has been decided as 13,000 AED/month, which I have taken up as well. In addition to this I am being offered a relocation allowance which amounts to 15,000 AED. I wanted to know a few things about the city and was wondering if all of you can help me out with my queries.
> 
> A) The office is located in old Dubai, Deira to be precise someplace called Abrift Towers. What would be an approximate cost of living for a bachelor in that part of the city. I am looking for a studio apartment which ranges between 1500-2000 AED/month, will I be able to find it?
> 
> B) How are groceries and other food options priced in the area, i have a tendency not to splurge, so assuming I do not go bonkers every weekend, how much would it cost?
> 
> C) I regularly take medication for blood pressure (I am 26 and its genetic), so I was wondering if the airport authorities will allow me to carry my medication along with me, and if I have to buy medication there how much will it cost?
> 
> D) I have a fetish for electronic items/gadgets, where would I find them at a cheaper rates in Dubai.


I have had no problems with blood pressure medication, brought in 3 months worth when I arrived and since get a prescription no problem for 3 months supply. You can also buy off the shelf but free with prescription. Best though to bring a doctor's letter with you setting out any conditions and treatments.

I also bought at Sharafs (electrics)' best selection, generally cheaper than the UK


----------



## blazeaway

Niles28 said:


> Thanks for the information, I did check dubizzle, and they have an agents commission fee as well, how much is that usually?
> 
> I forgot to ask about the internet connection, how long does that take and what is the approximate cost, Is Etisalat cheaper or DU?
> 
> I tend to download/watch a lot of stuff online, how are the speeds there?


Du - phone, Internet, tv costs me about 800dhs a month. Connection is very fast around 40 maps average


----------



## Aussiejen

Hi all, this is my first posting and I was hoping I could get some responses on the following??

My Husband is interviewing for a position in Dubai the package he has been offered is 30k per month which includes 12.5k for housing, and 1500 for transport allowance. They will also pay schools, utilities and insurance. 

So with a basic salary of about 16k per month and the majority of expenses taken care of, does this seem like a reasonable package for a family??

We have 3 children, 7, 5 & 3 and will be relocating from Australia? Will we be able to have fun and have money to spare?? I'm unsure of the real cost of living as many websites are conflicting. Cheers for any thoughts.


----------



## knreddy

Hi Jen, I am also Australian relocating to Dubai with my family (wife and Children 8 & 3) in March 2013. 
In my view, you should consider the following (as applicable to your situation) while finalising the salary package. I really do not know the Salary packages however depend on job, number of years experience, etc..

1. Relocation - (i.e. demobilising in australia, intitial settling expences, 1 month accommodation and transport)
2. Mortgage liability in Home country (Australia)
3. Monthly Living Expences in Dubai
4. Children Schooling - Check the company is reimbursing 100%.
5. Taxation liability in Home Country - This is very important if you are Australian citizen. Take advice from your tax accountant and lawyers.
6. Period of Employment
7. Savings

I understand life in Dubai is fast paced compared to life in Perth. 



Aussiejen said:


> Hi all, this is my first posting and I was hoping I could get some responses on the following??
> 
> My Husband is interviewing for a position in Dubai the package he has been offered is 30k per month which includes 12.5k for housing, and 1500 for transport allowance. They will also pay schools, utilities and insurance.
> 
> So with a basic salary of about 16k per month and the majority of expenses taken care of, does this seem like a reasonable package for a family??
> 
> We have 3 children, 7, 5 & 3 and will be relocating from Australia? Will we be able to have fun and have money to spare?? I'm unsure of the real cost of living as many websites are conflicting. Cheers for any thoughts.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Aussiejen said:


> So with a basic salary of about 16k per month and the majority of expenses taken care of, does this seem like a reasonable package for a family??
> 
> We have 3 children, 7, 5 & 3 and will be relocating from Australia? Will we be able to have fun and have money to spare?? I'm unsure of the real cost of living as many websites are conflicting. .


No, that sounds like an awful situation for a western family. 25k is usually considered the minimum amount to live a good living standard here with 2 kids, after housing and education costs are covered. 3 kids, probly a few extra thousand dirhams. And that is not really expecting to save anything, just coming for the experience. 

Read through this thread a bit as this has been talked about in detail.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Jynxgirl said:


> No, that sounds like an awful situation for a western family. 25k is usually considered the minimum amount to live a good living standard here with 2 kids, after housing and education costs are covered. 3 kids, probly a few extra thousand dirhams. And that is not really expecting to save anything, just coming for the experience.
> 
> Read through this thread a bit as this has been talked about in detail.


Jynxgirl!!! I see you are way past your "D-Day" as I follow your posts regularly. Not like tht...just sems you have so much knowledge about it here and I am still trying to learn about life and the ins and outs of the UAE. Just wanted to say hi and it is always a pleasure following you!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Way overdue... What do you drive and I will keep a look out for ya. I think we go to the same place, in a round about type of way, for work. So you may really be following  Kidding  kind of.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Jynxgirl said:


> Way overdue... What do you drive and I will keep a look out for ya. I think we go to the same place, in a round about type of way, for work. So you may really be following  Kidding  kind of.


I drive the coolest P.O.S. out there! Right now it is a rental toyota but I am looking for a Jeep SRT8 (not black) but it is so hard to find one that is not too overly priced! If you know of any, shoot them my way! BTW....eh, I'll shoot you a PM....


----------



## Lightning77

*Package query*

Hi Folks I'm new today and thought i'd look for some input, I've been offered a position in Abu Dhabi as an Electrical Installation Technician. I have a partner and 3 children. The offer is 3 months on 10 days off at $65,000 american dollars per year. As the company is American. For the first 3 months the accommodation is provided and paid for, and after the 3 months period I will have a 7000 AED monthly allowance towards accommodation. Also there is a 2000 AED transportation allowance paid monthly. Medical Insurance, Life insurance paid and provided by the company, Daily travel allowance. Cash travel allowance every month which will add up to a round trip airline ticket to return home after 3 months. It sounds really good but then I have the family and would like them to be there. Not sure on the cost of living and rental amounts and schooling costs etc. Opinions would be grateful
Thanks


----------



## de Mexicaan

Lightning77 said:


> Hi Folks I'm new today and thought i'd look for some input, I've been offered a position in Abu Dhabi as an Electrical Installation Technician. I have a partner and 3 children. The offer is 3 months on 10 days off at $65,000 american dollars per year. As the company is American. For the first 3 months the accommodation is provided and paid for, and after the 3 months period I will have a 7000 AED monthly allowance towards accommodation. Also there is a 2000 AED transportation allowance paid monthly. Medical Insurance, Life insurance paid and provided by the company, Daily travel allowance. Cash travel allowance every month which will add up to a round trip airline ticket to return home after 3 months. It sounds really good but then I have the family and would like them to be there. Not sure on the cost of living and rental amounts and schooling costs etc. Opinions would be grateful
> Thanks


Not sure for AD (this is the Dubai forum), but i hear that housing in AD can be quite expensive. Also schooling is a big cost, if you will not be compensated for that your salary is not sufficient.


----------



## Lightning77

Hi thanks for the reply I have 1 child who is about to leave school, 1 who is only 2 so will not need schooling just yet and 1 child at 13 so would probably only need to arrange for him. How do you think that would work out?


----------



## ssaad24sal

*Relocating to ABU DHABI*

I have been offered a office base job in E & P Company in ABU DHABI with family status and will be joining the company in April this year. I am a married man 36 years old having wife & 3 children (2 school going & 1 infant). Company package will include.
• Total Salary income (including general allowances) : 28,500 AED / month
• Annual Accommodation Allowance: 150,000 AED / yr
• Child education allowance : 35,000 AED / yr / child 
• Furniture allowance : 40,000 AED (one time only)
• Car loan: 100,000
• Fully covered medical of complete family.
• Annual Bonuses.

1.	Is the package is good enough for decent (not very luxurious) living in Abu Dhabi. Can I save some money after excluding all the expenses (utilities, meals & other expenses). 
2.	Is the mentioned accommodation allowance is enough. I need to have either 3-4 bed apartment / villa on rental basis near to Khalidiyah (15 min by taxi or at walking distance). Will the rental include all utility bills also?
3.	Is the child education allowance is enough to get admission in some good school there.
4. Can I sponsor my parents here
Will be gr888ful to have some answers please.


----------



## de Mexicaan

Lightning77 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply I have 1 child who is about to leave school, 1 who is only 2 so will not need schooling just yet and 1 child at 13 so would probably only need to arrange for him. How do you think that would work out?


I think you have to take around 50k AED per year per child into account, less for younger children more for older. So you can check for yourself.
By the way, you also have to check upto what age you can get a visa for your child. Not sure about the details, but if I rmember well there is an age limit.


----------



## vantage

de Mexicaan said:


> I think you have to take around 50k AED per year per child into account, less for younger children more for older. So you can check for yourself.
> By the way, you also have to check upto what age you can get a visa for your child. Not sure about the details, but if I rmember well there is an age limit.


i think 18 if it's a boy, and unlimited for girls? (unless the boy is in further education) i think. maybe.


----------



## familyoffour

Hi all,
Just wondering if anyone knows salary ranges for DBA positions? In particular SQL, including SQL production support. Mid-level to management roles.
Thanks


----------



## saraswat

vantage said:


> i think 18 if it's a boy, and unlimited for girls? (unless the boy is in further education) i think. maybe.


yupp... spot on.. boys can be sponsored by their parents up until the age of 18, after that they would need to either get a job and be sponsored that way or get into university/college, who would sponsor them.. For girls no age-limit..


----------



## Aussiejen

Jynxgirl said:


> No, that sounds like an awful situation for a western family. 25k is usually considered the minimum amount to live a good living standard here with 2 kids, after housing and education costs are covered. 3 kids, probly a few extra thousand dirhams. And that is not really expecting to save anything, just coming for the experience.
> 
> Read through this thread a bit as this has been talked about in detail.


Hi Jynxgirl, can you clarify what other expenses I would be looking at, as from what I've worked out 16k per month is basically for food and spending, what am I missing?? Appreciate your response. Cheers


----------



## chiapet

Aussiejen said:


> Hi all, this is my first posting and I was hoping I could get some responses on the following??
> 
> My Husband is interviewing for a position in Dubai the package he has been offered is 30k per month which includes 12.5k for housing, and 1500 for transport allowance. They will also pay schools, utilities and insurance.


That's nice they cover transport and utilities in addition to housing and education. You'll probably need to supplement the transport unless you are a one car family, but overall I think it sounds good. Like others have said, it really all depends on the field you're in and your previous experience/pay as to whether it's a good fit for you. Also your lifestyle, of course! I have friends who teach, for example, and in that field, unless you are a big wig, you're not likely to see that '28k after all the bills have been paid' sort of paycheck. But compared to elsewhere in the world, the standard UAE benefits of housing, medical, education, and international plane tickets every year, on top of even a 15k-20Kuae/month salary is still an appreciated increase for many.


----------



## vishal123

*new job offer*

Hello,

i have been offered a role in sales in Dubai with the following package

base salary: 240000AED per annum
cost of living allowance - 72000 AED per annum
Transport allowance - 18000 AED per annum

+ variable on sales achievement - 50% of Base salary

do you think this is a good offer considering my wife and my four year old kid will accompany me.

regards


----------



## saraswat

schools are expensive out here.. that is something you need to think about.. other than that .. sounds good..


----------



## The Xav

*Offered*

Hey all!

I am on the fence between an offer i got for working in dubai, and going back home. 

Currently in China as an expat.

The offer is 1,500 USD equivalent for house allowance, and 3,000 USD basic salary (both monthly). Trips, Utilities, Phone, paid by the company. No car, and basic health insurance.

I have a fiancee also (european as well), who might look for a job onsite, but consider her as a stay in gal for now.

What kind of lifestyle would I be expecting with the above? 

Office is in JLT.

Hope y'all can help! 

Cheers!


----------



## adolf320i

our client pays my position for 20k/month all inclusive..but my _/snip_company only pays me half of it.
When i knew that my position gets an average monthly pay in uae for 10-16k (not to mention that I'm almost having a 5yrs dubai experience going 9years all thru out since i started my career), i just thought of would gonna play poker-blauffing game with them..question is if i submit a resignation once i turned 1year in the company and present an offer letter by an offering company, would they get alarmed? LOL.. i hope so! I'm getting good feed backs from my senior & boss..wish it could help that the company gets thought of increasing my salary! 

its like my _snip_company likes to own a ferrari and have bought me at a price of a toyota tercel! damnit!


----------



## vantage

adolf320i said:


> our client pays my position for 20k/month all inclusive..but my _/snip_ company only pays me half of it.
> When i knew that my position gets an average monthly pay in uae for 10-16k (not to mention that I'm almost having a 5yrs dubai experience going 9years all thru out since i started my career), i just thought of would gonna play poker-blauffing game with them..question is if i submit a resignation once i turned 1year in the company and present an offer letter by an offering company, would they get alarmed? LOL.. i hope so! I'm getting good feed backs from my senior & boss..wish it could help that the company gets thought of increasing my salary!
> 
> its like my _/snip_ company likes to own a ferrari and have bought me at a price of a toyota tercel! damnit!


not sure what your problem is?
If a Company receives 20,000 for your time, and they give you 20,000, then they have nothing to pay the rent / admin / management / profit / etc / etc.

Almost everyone's time is, or should be charged out at 2x or more their salary rate - that's business.

Now, if you can do the work alone, and charge the Client, say 16,000, he's better off, and so are you!

Your problem is that you feel you are due more than 10,000.
If that's the case, your employer will need to charge more for your time to remain profitable.. Can he? probably not.

You may well be due a payrise, but the amount they charge you out for is not a valid reason.


----------



## deano138

Im new here so a big hello to you all. I have been offered a Bar tending positon at a hotel in Dubai. With the package I will get accommodation (shared room), Transport to work. 1 meal on duty, flight to Dubai and around 5000 Dirhams a month salary. Is the salary enough to live on? Is this a good package? I just feel the pay could be a little low but understand the tips could make up for it. Any help will be greatly appreciated .


----------



## ecwerner

*Compensation Question*

My wife and I are considering a move to Abu Dhabi, and this forum is great to get some information. I see it's for Dubai, but it's the best I have found for UAE so I'll use it.

When a compensation package offers an accommadation allowance, does the person usually get the full amount, regardless of how much they spend on housing? Ie, get 200,000 AED but only use 100,000 AED, so they get to keep the 100,000 AED difference. Or does the company only pay the amount housing costs? I realize every contract is different, but we want to know these before we hit contract negotiations.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vantage

ecwerner said:


> My wife and I are considering a move to Abu Dhabi, and this forum is great to get some information. I see it's for Dubai, but it's the best I have found for UAE so I'll use it.
> 
> When a compensation package offers an accommadation allowance, does the person usually get the full amount, regardless of how much they spend on housing? Ie, get 200,000 AED but only use 100,000 AED, so they get to keep the 100,000 AED difference. Or does the company only pay the amount housing costs? * I realize every contract is different*, but we want to know these before we hit contract negotiations.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have heard of both scenarios, but generally it is yours to do with what you like.


----------



## The Xav

The Xav said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am on the fence between an offer i got for working in dubai, and going back home.
> 
> Currently in China as an expat.
> 
> The offer is 1,500 USD equivalent for house allowance, and 3,000 USD basic salary (both monthly). Trips, Utilities, Phone, paid by the company. No car, and basic health insurance.
> 
> I have a fiancee also (european as well), who might look for a job onsite, but consider her as a stay in gal for now.
> 
> What kind of lifestyle would I be expecting with the above?
> 
> Office is in JLT.
> 
> Hope y'all can help!
> 
> Cheers!


So.. No one can give an approximate idea? :juggle:


----------



## deano138

deano138 said:


> Im new here so a big hello to you all. I have been offered a Bar tending positon at a hotel in Dubai. With the package I will get accommodation (shared room), Transport to work. 1 meal on duty, flight to Dubai and around 5000 Dirhams a month salary. Is the salary enough to live on? Is this a good package? I just feel the pay could be a little low but understand the tips could make up for it. Any help will be greatly appreciated .


Sorry that should have said 3000 Dirhams a month


----------



## twowheelsgood

Sorry for the double post but I realised all to late this was the more appropriate place. I am looking for some idea on how much for either;

a two bedroom villa in Arabian Ranches or similar

or a large (2,000 sq ft+) two bedroom flat on the Palm ?

I am in the middle of agreeing a move to Dubai with a large British company and have to 'choose a number' without getting them riled. I'm okay for the first month or so as I have friends living in Dubai who are willing to put me up so its the final accommodation thats my priority. I am a keen cyclist so my preference is for a villa than a apartment bock due to the simple logistics of moving bikes around.


----------



## de Mexicaan

twowheelsgood said:


> Sorry for the double post but I realised all to late this was the more appropriate place. I am looking for some idea on how much for either;
> 
> a two bedroom villa in Arabian Ranches or similar
> 
> or a large (2,000 sq ft+) two bedroom flat on the Palm ?
> 
> I am in the middle of agreeing a move to Dubai with a large British company and have to 'choose a number' without getting them riled. I'm okay for the first month or so as I have friends living in Dubai who are willing to put me up so its the final accommodation thats my priority. I am a keen cyclist so my preference is for a villa than a apartment bock due to the simple logistics of moving bikes around.


Check dubizzle.com


----------



## de Mexicaan

The Xav said:


> So.. No one can give an approximate idea? :juggle:


It is not really a lot if you ask me. If you change the USD to EUR it starts to look a bit better, at this moment that is


----------



## ssaad24sal

ssaad24sal said:


> I have been offered a office base job in E & P Company in ABU DHABI with family status and will be joining the company in April this year. I am a married man 36 years old having wife & 3 children (2 school going & 1 infant). Company package will include.
> • Total Salary income (including general allowances) : 28,500 AED / month
> • Annual Accommodation Allowance: 150,000 AED / yr
> • Child education allowance : 35,000 AED / yr / child
> • Furniture allowance : 40,000 AED (one time only)
> • Car loan: 100,000
> • Fully covered medical of complete family.
> • Annual Bonuses.
> 
> 1.	Is the package is good enough for decent (not very luxurious) living in Abu Dhabi. Can I save some money after excluding all the expenses (utilities, meals & other expenses).
> 2.	Is the mentioned accommodation allowance is enough. I need to have either 3-4 bed apartment / villa on rental basis near to Khalidiyah (15 min by taxi or at walking distance). Will the rental include all utility bills also?
> 3.	Is the child education allowance is enough to get admission in some good school there.
> 4. Can I sponsor my parents here
> Will be gr888ful to have some answers please.



Can anybody provide his / her views on my package please?


----------



## abutamim

Any one mind answering this?



abutamim said:


> Hi
> 
> I am offered a job for assistant manager audit at a bank in abu dhabi, the job offer is 22000 Dhms cash and 45000Dhs education allowance for kids. One month paid leave for family plus return ticket to home country.
> 
> I am ACCA(chartered certified accountant) and part CIA(Certified internal auditor-hopefully will be qualified before joining).approx 5 year relevant experiance.
> 
> I know the package is low, but how low and can i afford a family in this package? i have family VISA. I am asking for a decent living and not lavish.


----------



## de Mexicaan

Maybe a Abu Dhabi forum should be opened.


----------



## Jynxgirl

There is an abu dhabi forum, just isnt that active. 

As far as the OP asking about the abu dhabi package, No. The accomodation allowance is not enough to get you a 4 bedroom in a nice building. Villa is out of the question. The schooling allowance is probly only going to cover the kg years, and then the schooling charges usually go up 2 or 3k dirhams every year or two. If you do come on that package, you will probly not save any thing on that package and probly will need to settle for a 3 bedroom in an ok building or have to live far out and thus, will need an addtional second vehicle making the savings probly not worth it in that case either.

Would suggest target be 35k for abu dhabi, 200k for housing, and get them to cover up to 40k for schooling fees if you have young children. They know housing is expensive, they know schooling is expensive. Negotiate. Go look up housing on dubizzle and look up the schools you would be interested in sending your kids to. And have that information when you renegotiate with the company. And this is not knowing what the job is. I am just saying this is what I would say are the minimums most westerners would take for coming over. You have the pakistani flag but speak well and have a good package. Am assuming you are bringing alot to the table and is a good postion.

One other thing, sponsoring parents. You can but you will have to prove you have the ability to support them, that you have a place for them to stay, and you can prove that you are the only son that is able to take care of your parents and you are the sole financial support for them. And it isnt always approved.


----------



## ktommy80

Hey there,

what will the salary be of a fully qualified full time working ballet teacher in dubai???
can only find salaries of normal teacher jobs, thats why im posting here..

thanks!


----------



## Mitchellsmom

ktommy80 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> what will the salary be of a fully qualified full time working ballet teacher in dubai???
> can only find salaries of normal teacher jobs, thats why im posting here..
> 
> thanks!


Drama teacher here- not for a school- but for acting academy. i would say between 14,000 and 16,000.00 is the norm for our type of work. 
BUT be aware- full time in Dubai/Visa is 45 hours a week!!! Not our usual- after school hours. So many studios expect you to put in office admin hours to hit your quota of hours. - Merde!


----------



## ktommy80

wow, 45h sounds hard..
so sponsoring will be only given for this 45h full time jobs?


----------



## Captwinty

Good day Ash
Sounds like a good offer for you and your wife, just be carful it you are planning to have kids, as education is hellishly expensive costing between 30 to 40k per year.

Good luck!


----------



## nikkisizer

deano138 said:


> Sorry that should have said 3000 Dirhams a month


Hello deano138,

I would say you would need to at least double or treble that amount!


----------



## nikkisizer

twowheelsgood said:


> I am looking for some idea on how much for either;
> 
> a two bedroom villa in Arabian Ranches or similar
> 
> or a large (2,000 sq ft+) two bedroom flat on the Palm ?


Hello twowheelsgood,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Dubai Property Dubai Real Estate? Rent, Buy, Sale Dubai Properties, Dubai Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Investment Property in Dubai with us.

Good luck!


----------



## Mitchellsmom

ktommy80 said:


> wow, 45h sounds hard..
> so sponsoring will be only given for this 45h full time jobs?


That was the most surprising to the teachers of our theater school. i'm the only American- and I am here with my husband's job- the other teachers are Brits- and they found that aspect quite shocking...as a teacher of dance- I'm sure you understand. I think the most I EVER taught in the states was 30 hours a week. But the school here can only offer 15-18 hours a week to each teacher- so they are expected to WORK IN THE OFFICE- not most of our strong suits- Just be aware- when you get your contract- Be sure to make that a livable amount of hours for you- and things you are comfortable doing. I have found the "arts" here to be very weird. I owned a dance studio in Texas for 25 years- so...yeah- this is pretty much my "world"...and it "ain't the same" here in Dubai. BUT- kids are kids- so the teaching aspect is. It's all the "other stuff". 
Good luck with it all- just speak up and make changes where necessary when signing the contract.


----------



## vantage

ktommy80 said:


> wow, 45h sounds hard..
> so sponsoring will be only given for this 45h full time jobs?


only been here 8 months, but it must be 15 years since i worked as few as 45 hours in a week!
looks like i should have been a ballet teacher!


----------



## Mitchellsmom

vantage said:


> only been here 8 months, but it must be 15 years since i worked as few as 45 hours in a week!
> looks like i should have been a ballet teacher!


Try jogging in place for 45 hours- THAT is what it feels like to teach ballet for that long ....needless to say, it is NOT the norm in ANY western country.....
And..a one hour ballet class, has about 2 hours worth of prep go into it...that is what the peeps here don't seem to understand! They think you just go in and "wing" it ...which we do, but not every class. If it was EASY, everyone could do it :wink:


----------



## ktommy80

After getting some inputs we rather tend to get an investment visa and set up our own institute and teach ballet...


----------



## nikoslive

Hello people,

Me and my partner have both job offers of a total monthly salary 15000 AED ( for both ) including benefits and allowances.
For a young couple 26 and 28 years old, without kids do you think that would be sufficient according to the cost of life in Dubai?

We know about the lifestyle there so we are planning to be out 3-4 times per week.
Currently in the Netherlands we spend about 500 Euros per month / 2500 AED and 1000 Euros / 5000 AED for rent , would these figures be cheaper in Dubai?

We appreciate your opinions.
Thank you!


----------



## ssaad24sal

Jynxgirl said:


> There is an abu dhabi forum, just isnt that active.
> 
> As far as the OP asking about the abu dhabi package, No. The accomodation allowance is not enough to get you a 4 bedroom in a nice building. Villa is out of the question. The schooling allowance is probly only going to cover the kg years, and then the schooling charges usually go up 2 or 3k dirhams every year or two. If you do come on that package, you will probly not save any thing on that package and probly will need to settle for a 3 bedroom in an ok building or have to live far out and thus, will need an addtional second vehicle making the savings probly not worth it in that case either.
> 
> Would suggest target be 35k for abu dhabi, 200k for housing, and get them to cover up to 40k for schooling fees if you have young children. They know housing is expensive, they know schooling is expensive. Negotiate. Go look up housing on dubizzle and look up the schools you would be interested in sending your kids to. And have that information when you renegotiate with the company. And this is not knowing what the job is. I am just saying this is what I would say are the minimums most westerners would take for coming over. You have the pakistani flag but speak well and have a good package. Am assuming you are bringing alot to the table and is a good postion.
> 
> One other thing, sponsoring parents. You can but you will have to prove you have the ability to support them, that you have a place for them to stay, and you can prove that you are the only son that is able to take care of your parents and you are the sole financial support for them. And it isnt always approved.



Many thanks for the detailed information. What I concluded from the information you provided that my package is not good and below average and it would be difficult for me to save even a single penny here if I relocate with my family. Currently I have one daughter 6 years old which is school going, the 2nd one is 2.8 years and the last one is infant.

Thanks again


----------



## familyoffour

familyoffour said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering if anyone knows salary ranges for DBA positions? In particular SQL, including SQL production support. Mid-level to management roles.
> Thanks


Bump. Not for me for an interested friend. Also does anyone commute from Dubai to Sharjah for work? How is it? I guess it's going against the traffic so maybe not so tough?


----------



## de Mexicaan

nikoslive said:


> Hello people,
> 
> Me and my partner have both job offers of a total monthly salary 15000 AED ( for both ) including benefits and allowances.
> For a young couple 26 and 28 years old, without kids do you think that would be sufficient according to the cost of life in Dubai?
> We know about the lifestyle there so we are planning to be out 3-4 times per week.
> Currently in the Netherlands we spend about 500 Euros per month / 2500 AED and 1000 Euros / 5000 AED for rent , would these figures be cheaper in Dubai?
> 
> We appreciate your opinions.
> Thank you!


The salary of the two of you combined is not too bad, although it is difficult to value without background/experience info. Rents in Dubai are higher than in Holland. For 60k AED per year you cannot rent the same quality of housing. Also going out for a drink can be expensive, a beer costs typically 5 - 7 euro. Non-alcoholic is less of course.
I am here for 7 months now, and even without going out too much I am spending more than in Holland. 
Hope it helps, good luck!


----------



## Jynxgirl

familyoffour said:


> Bump. Not for me for an interested friend. Also does anyone commute from Dubai to Sharjah for work? How is it? I guess it's going against the traffic so maybe not so tough?


Really depends where in Sharjah they will be working. Once IN Sharjah, traffic is still horrible during peak times.


----------



## vantage

de Mexicaan said:


> The salary of the two of you combined is not too bad, although it is difficult to value without background/experience info. Rents in Dubai are higher than in Holland. For 60k AED per year you cannot rent the same quality of housing. Also going out for a drink can be expensive, a beer costs typically 5 - 7 euro. Non-alcoholic is less of course.
> I am here for 7 months now, and even without going out too much I am spending more than in Holland.
> Hope it helps, good luck!


i was confused by this

15,000 AED TOTAL
or
15,000 AED EACH?


----------



## de Mexicaan

vantage said:


> i was confused by this
> 
> 15,000 AED TOTAL
> or
> 15,000 AED EACH?


I assumed 15,000 AED each, otherwise you should not do it.


----------



## vantage

de Mexicaan said:


> I assumed 15,000 AED each, otherwise you should not do it.


exactly, but i think they meant 15,000 total......


----------



## Sandshinman

Hi All, 

Bit of feed back and advice please - 

I have been offered a package to relocate just me for now to Dubai, I do have a family but the initial role only comes with an allowence suitavble for an individual.

Having worked out what I need to send back to replace my current wages I will be left with around 100,000 AED per annum/ 9,000AED per month.

Is this sufficient for a decent 1 bed apparement in say Motor City and general living costs? I am in my 40's and past the party stage, but I'm not dead yet! My down time is generally spent training I'm into Martial Arts) or in front of the TV with a bottle of wine but I generally go out once a week.

On top of the 100,000 AED I do get a fully funded Car as I will be traveling around a lot, full medical and £4,000.00 a year flight allowence.

All advice appreciated.


----------



## nikoslive

vantage said:


> exactly, but i think they meant 15,000 total......


Indeed I meant 15000 in total.

I dont think I will proceed further.... If I move I would have to sacrifice a lot more than I would enjoy in Dubai.


----------



## familyoffour

Jynxgirl said:


> Really depends where in Sharjah they will be working. Once IN Sharjah, traffic is still horrible during peak times.


Thanks, it's just off Al Khan road.


----------



## deano138

nikkisizer said:


> Hello deano138,
> 
> I would say you would need to at least double or treble that amount!



Thanks for the reply.

I thought it was a really low offer. I will definitely try to negotiate a better salary. 
It says accomodation is part of the package. Living in shared room space. Could I ask to get an allowance as I'm really not keen on sharing a room with others.

Thanks

Dean


----------



## vantage

deano138 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I thought it was a really low offer. I will definitely try to negotiate a better salary.
> It says accomodation is part of the package. Living in shared room space. Could I ask to get an allowance as I'm really not keen on sharing a room with others.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dean


I think with bar work, there is going to be little or no room for manoeuvre, on salary and accommodation.
They pay 3,000 / month and have shared rooms, because they can fill these positions.
It is, essentially, an 'unskilled' position, so they are not looking for YOU. They are looking for someone to tend bar.
There WILL be someone on their books that will take the position for 3,000, so i would imagine you have a take it or leave it situation.
Might sound a bit harsh, but probably the reality.
there's no guarantee on tips, either. Do you know their policy on tips? There are some fairly unscrupulous businesses here when it comes to tips. One of the petrol companies strip searches and removes all tips from employees....


----------



## deano138

Yeah i understand what you are saying. The compny is pretty big so thought the preks would have been a bit better than what they are. And to be honest I guess its not worth my while leaving London to go over there and work as I am a lot better off. 

Thanks for your input.

Dean


----------



## ElCalvo

de Mexicaan said:


> I am here for 7 months now, and even without going out too much I am spending more than in Holland.
> Hope it helps, good luck!


Out of interest: what is making it more expensive besides housing ? If I check costofliving calculators between the Netherlands and Dubai mainly the housing is the difference. The other stuff fairly comparable. 

Can you shine a light please ?


----------



## de Mexicaan

ElCalvo said:


> Out of interest: what is making it more expensive besides housing ? If I check costofliving calculators between the Netherlands and Dubai mainly the housing is the difference. The other stuff fairly comparable.
> 
> Can you shine a light please ?


I did not say more expensive, but that I spend more money. I think it is mainly because I spend more time outside, eating out, taking a drink on the Walk, etc.


----------



## Guest

In Netherlands I was going out every weekend and 500 EUR per month was still enough for everything except the rent (my rent was 450EUR). Here in a month if I can manage to spend less than 1800 EUR (my rent is 800 EUR) which I could not manage yet then I'd be very happy. And I go out less here than I used to in Amsterdam. 

I cannot really tell you where the money goes and what causes me to spend way more, since the prices are not that high from Amsterdam, but you certainly spend more money over here.


----------



## Jynxgirl

ElCalvo said:


> Out of interest: what is making it more expensive besides housing ? If I check costofliving calculators between the Netherlands and Dubai mainly the housing is the difference. The other stuff fairly comparable.
> 
> Can you shine a light please ?


I would be curious where they get their figures. If it is the government of the uae... Well, they also say it never goes over 49.99 degrees.


----------



## GiaMa

Hello to everyone!
I am a first time poster but long time reader.

I am Italian. My wife is a lawyer working in Sao Paulo, Brazil. We do not have children but we're planning to have in a couple of year. We're planning to search for a professional relocation in the UAE for her and we started to make a reasearch and sending curriculum to some head hunters some days ago.

In the meanwhile I would like to ask a question here, to the community.

My wife is a 36 yrs old senior brazilian lawyer (Bachelor of Laws and Master of Law), with 10 years of legal experience developed in renowned law firms and international financial institution.

Actually she is the Coordinator of the Credit Recovery Legal Team (Judicial Credit Recovery Area – Global Banking & Markets and Corporate clients) for the Banco Santander in Sao Paulo. 

Do you have any idea of what could be a base annual salary to start a negotiation for living in Dubai, for her?

I've read entirely this thread but, even if I found many clues (ask for medical expenses, insurance coverage, accomodation, a couple of paid flights....) I still have any ideas.

Anyone knows? Any lawyer working for a financial institution here that could help?

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar

GiaMa said:


> Hello to everyone!
> I am a first time poster but long time reader.
> 
> I am Italian. My wife is a lawyer working in Sao Paulo, Brazil. We do not have children but we're planning to have in a couple of year. We're planning to search for a professional relocation in the UAE for her and we started to make a reasearch and sending curriculum to some head hunters some days ago.
> 
> In the meanwhile I would like to ask a question here, to the community.
> 
> My wife is a 36 yrs old senior brazilian lawyer (Bachelor of Laws and Master of Law), with 10 years of legal experience developed in renowned law firms and international financial institution.
> 
> Actually she is the Coordinator of the Credit Recovery Legal Team (Judicial Credit Recovery Area – Global Banking & Markets and Corporate clients) for the Banco Santander in Sao Paulo.
> 
> Do you have any idea of what could be a base annual salary to start a negotiation for living in Dubai, for her?
> 
> I've read entirely this thread but, even if I found many clues (ask for medical expenses, insurance coverage, accomodation, a couple of paid flights....) I still have any ideas.
> 
> Anyone knows? Any lawyer working for a financial institution here that could help?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi

My best bit of advice for finding salary ranges for UAE jobs is to google the following:-

Hays UAE Salary Guide 2012

This will enable you to download a 12 page pdf document that lists salary ranges in UAE for a range of jobs along with package information.

My wife is a hospital consultant and the Hays information for her job is *exactly* spot on with her package!!

Hope this helps you - and other UAE job hunters!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## GiaMa

Thanks for your hint, Steve!
I hope to find in this forum some lawyer to receive more specific suggestions but the salary guide was a great point to start with.


----------



## ElCalvo

nathanalgren said:


> In Netherlands I was going out every weekend and 500 EUR per month was still enough for everything except the rent (my rent was 450EUR). Here in a month if I can manage to spend less than 1800 EUR (my rent is 800 EUR) which I could not manage yet then I'd be very happy. And I go out less here than I used to in Amsterdam.
> 
> I cannot really tell you where the money goes and what causes me to spend way more, since the prices are not that high from Amsterdam, but you certainly spend more money over here.


Thanks nathanalgen and DeMexicaan! Very useful info. At least creates some expectations


----------



## ElCalvo

Jynxgirl said:


> I would be curious where they get their figures. If it is the government of the uae... Well, they also say it never goes over 49.99 degrees.


Ahah 😉 no clue but believe me: I tried three of them ... Probably the same guy at the government feeding them.


----------



## byrnecp

*Job Offer*

Hello,

I've been asked by my company to relocate to Dubai from the UK. I'm a senior IT consultant with 20+ years experience, 44 years old, married with 3 school aged children. I'd appreciate help in understanding whether the following package would enable a comfortable life in Dubai. 

AED per annum
Basic Salary: 410,000
Bonus: 80-160,000 (depends on performance)
Housing allowance: 160,000
Schooling allowance: 76,500
Flights home: 19,000
Car allowance: 37,700
Medical insurance covered for the family 
This equates to approx. 65K per month. 

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## user_m

Hi All, 

This is my first post here. If this works out, it would be quite a huge move for my family, so really appreciate any advise you can give me. 
I’m quite close to being offered a position with my current company in Dubai. I’ve had 8 years experience in the industry, and the role is that of a Service Relationship Manager on an outsourced contract. 
I don’t have the final figures yet, and would like to have an idea of what to aim for. 

My wife and I have 2.5 kids (third expected in August!). I’m looking at staying in the Springs area in a 3 bedroom villa, and sending the kids to Emirates International at Meadows. I expect accommodation to cost me about 120,000 per year and school fees to initially cost me 60,000 per year, but climb up to almost 200,000 in about 10 years time.
I’ll be looking at getting two cars, and driving up to Abu Dhabi at least three times every week for work. 
Can someone please take a stab at what sort of figures I should be aiming for? Any estimates would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,


----------



## Yorki

User-m,

I've been here 6 weeks and secured a villa in the Spirngs. The villa is 2 bedroom for 120,000 so I would suggest that you may need to revise your budget a little.

Hope this helps.


----------



## user_m

Yorki said:


> User-m,
> 
> I've been here 6 weeks and secured a villa in the Spirngs. The villa is 2 bedroom for 120,000 so I would suggest that you may need to revise your budget a little.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Yorki, 

Many thanks for your response. You're right - I've checked again and the prices are at least 140,000. Budget now updated..

Cheers.


----------



## chiapet

*Sounds good*



byrnecp said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been asked by my company to relocate to Dubai from the UK. I'm a senior IT consultant with 20+ years experience, 44 years old, married with 3 school aged children. I'd appreciate help in understanding whether the following package would enable a comfortable life in Dubai.
> 
> AED per annum
> Basic Salary: 410,000
> Bonus: 80-160,000 (depends on performance)
> Housing allowance: 160,000
> Schooling allowance: 76,500
> Flights home: 19,000
> Car allowance: 37,700
> Medical insurance covered for the family
> This equates to approx. 65K per month.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.


I'm not there in Dubai yet, I'm just a religious follower of the forum because we are moving there in August  so take my input with a grain of salt. It seems the general consensus is (correct me if I'm wrong, guys) that for a family with children, after major expenses are accounted for, 30k+ /month is best, and since your base monthly pay is 34,166 you should be fine. Lots of people live happily on less. With three kids in school, you will be supplementing the schooling allotment so definitely plan on that. Maybe the housing too depending on where you want to live. Also, the car money might be stretching it if you are planning on 2 cars. No experience with flights to UK, but skyscanner is saying about 2340aed from DUbai to the UK per ticket, so it should cover that quite nicely! lane: 
Above all you will want to decide if living in Dubai is an experience you WANT, because even a nice paycheck wont make it a great experience if you're just planning on toughing it out. 
Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## Teesside_Wanderer

Hi everyone,

Just joined the forum and was wondering if I could get a little advice...
I've had a job offer and was wondering if it would allow me to rent a studio and have a modest standard of living in order for me to get some savings together. All in all I will be getting around 20,000 AED per month and will be working in Abu Dhabi.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Teesside_Wanderer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just joined the forum and was wondering if I could get a little advice...
> I've had a job offer and was wondering if it would allow me to rent a studio and have a modest standard of living in order for me to get some savings together. All in all I will be getting around 20,000 AED per month and will be working in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


You can have a decent life on that and even save a bit provided you're careful with the rest of your expenses (I.e. partying, brunching, shopping etc). Try to live near the marina side to ease your commute (marina, JLT etc). You'll also need a decent, safe car for your daily commute to AD but you should be able to cover the monthly payments on that salary. Good luck


----------



## GhiVee

Hi friends 

It's my first time on this forum and I've been doing a lot of research but of course, I'm still bound to be confused! My current employer has just offered me a role in Dubai (they are 'creating' a role for me, in a management position) working in Healthcare City with the following benefits:
- No increase in salary although this will be tax free
- Rent allowance of up to 33k Dhs (£500 p/month equivalent)
- Relocation costs (shipping and not sure what else exactly)
- Further education subsidies of up to £2,500 per year
- 30 days annual leave (+ public holidays)
- return flights

I am scheduled to go on a 3 month sabbatical in 6 weeks time and they have asked that I curtail this trip and spread it into 3 x1 monthly periods. I am also leaving my partner in the UK and will be missing out on the opportunity to obtain my ILR visa in the UK (due Apr 2014).

I guess I am still weighing up my options but I need your guidance and assistance on 2 things:
1. I feel like I'm being 'short changed' - they're trying to sell the benefits of living in Dubai if I give up my life in the UK rather than offering me a more lucrative package, mainly the rent allowance. I think this is too low.
2. I won't have a car and will be giving up my gym membership here so I would like to live in a complex with gym and pool facilities but also close to public transport (MRT?) and near Healthcare City - any ideas on where? I was thinking Downtown Dubai and I know the minimum rent allowance I need would be 60k Dhs per year.

Care to share your thoughts??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zed_kid

GhiVee said:


> Hi friends
> 
> It's my first time on this forum and I've been doing a lot of research but of course, I'm still bound to be confused! My current employer has just offered me a role in Dubai (they are 'creating' a role for me, in a management position) working in Healthcare City with the following benefits:
> - No increase in salary although this will be tax free
> - Rent allowance of up to 33k Dhs (£500 p/month equivalent)
> - Relocation costs (shipping and not sure what else exactly)
> - Further education subsidies of up to £2,500 per year
> - 30 days annual leave (+ public holidays)
> - return flights
> 
> I am scheduled to go on a 3 month sabbatical in 6 weeks time and they have asked that I curtail this trip and spread it into 3 x1 monthly periods. I am also leaving my partner in the UK and will be missing out on the opportunity to obtain my ILR visa in the UK (due Apr 2014).
> 
> I guess I am still weighing up my options but I need your guidance and assistance on 2 things:
> 1. I feel like I'm being 'short changed' - they're trying to sell the benefits of living in Dubai if I give up my life in the UK rather than offering me a more lucrative package, mainly the rent allowance. I think this is too low.
> 2. I won't have a car and will be giving up my gym membership here so I would like to live in a complex with gym and pool facilities but also close to public transport (MRT?) and near Healthcare City - any ideas on where? I was thinking Downtown Dubai and I know the minimum rent allowance I need would be 60k Dhs per year.
> 
> Care to share your thoughts??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The rental allowance is way too low. 1 bedroom apartment in Downtown is 90k+, rooms are about 60k+

What industry are you in?


----------



## GhiVee

zed_kid said:


> The rental allowance is way too low. 1 bedroom apartment in Downtown is 90k+, rooms are about 60k+
> 
> What industry are you in?


Hi zed_kid, I'm in insurance :/


----------



## vantage

byrnecp said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been asked by my company to relocate to Dubai from the UK. I'm a senior IT consultant with 20+ years experience, 44 years old, married with 3 school aged children. I'd appreciate help in understanding whether the following package would enable a comfortable life in Dubai.
> 
> AED per annum
> Basic Salary: 410,000
> Bonus: 80-160,000 (depends on performance)
> Housing allowance: 160,000
> Schooling allowance: 76,500
> Flights home: 19,000
> Car allowance: 37,700
> Medical insurance covered for the family
> This equates to approx. 65K per month.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.


 a few things...
bonus 80-160. Is the 80 guaranteed? if not it should be 0-160. Assume zero for any budgetting. Assume 58,600 / month.
160,000 will get you a 4 bed house villa in many, but not all areas. You will have to pick and choose a bit, but you can get a 4 bed with a shared pool for that if you look around.
Assume the schooling allowance is 25,500 / child? Depending on the age of the children, you need to be looking at 40,000 - 60,000 per child. Sometimes more. There are cheaper schools, but unlikely that you'd want to use them.

19,000 will fly all 5 of you home and back once a year. You will probably have to avoid Emirates in the summer, though - you'll be over 20,000.
Other carriers fly direct to LHR for less. 

Me? i'd snap it up - but i don't know what you are on now, or what you standard of living is, or where you live. All of these affect whether the cost of living is perceived as higher or the same. (think London vs Hull!)


----------



## Teesside_Wanderer

Thanks Dizzyizzy - really appreciate your advice.

For my budgeting, on average how much is a studio/ 1 bedroom apartment rental and a car? I'm looking to save as much as possible so not looking for anything flash.


----------



## aydoahm

Dear friends,

I have received an offer from my employer about working in Abu Dhabi and I would like to ask your opinions about package.

I have 7 years experience and last 5 years with my current company in sales in oil & gas construction sector.

Offer is like that;
approximately 18,000 Dhs / month (would include a basic salary, a variable salary and a housing allowance)
Medical coverage (for you and your family),
a life insurance,
an ‘air ticket’ allowance,
a company car,
a laptop and a simcard

I am married and we are expecting baby in 5 months. I assume my wife won’t work and take care of baby. 

I need to pay my mortgage in my country and this means I need to send 1000 $/month to bank account.

Under those circumstances how does it sound? 

Thanks in advance for your helps.


----------



## GhiVee

aydoahm said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have received an offer from my employer about working in Abu Dhabi and I would like to ask your opinions about package.
> 
> I have 7 years experience and last 5 years with my current company in sales in oil & gas construction sector.
> 
> Offer is like that;
> approximately 18,000 Dhs / month (would include a basic salary, a variable salary and a housing allowance)
> Medical coverage (for you and your family),
> a life insurance,
> an ‘air ticket’ allowance,
> a company car,
> a laptop and a simcard
> 
> I am married and we are expecting baby in 5 months. I assume my wife won’t work and take care of baby.
> 
> I need to pay my mortgage in my country and this means I need to send 1000 $/month to bank account.
> 
> Under those circumstances how does it sound?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your helps.


A variable salary?
Anyway, 18000 Dhs including housing allowance seems quite low especially if you have commitments back with and a family to support. This would be my ideal salary but I am looking to go over there on my own.
By law in Abu Dhabi, any pre-existing conditions should be covered under medical policy so you should check but most likely her pregnancy should be covered.
An air ticket allowance? Is that just for yourself or for your family? If it's just for yourself, perhaps you should try to negotiate to cover your family as well.


----------



## aydoahm

GhiVee said:


> A variable salary?
> Anyway, 18000 Dhs including housing allowance seems quite low especially if you have commitments back with and a family to support. This would be my ideal salary but I am looking to go over there on my own.
> By law in Abu Dhabi, any pre-existing conditions should be covered under medical policy so you should check but most likely her pregnancy should be covered.
> An air ticket allowance? Is that just for yourself or for your family? If it's just for yourself, perhaps you should try to negotiate to cover your family as well.


Hi GhiVee, thanks for reply.

we have a different kind of payment. variable salary means bonus. It may be 20.500 AED if I push it hard. from my point of view it is better to negotiate for package itself. But I need to know if offered package is enough to cover house rent and all other payments.
Air ticket is just for myself.
I assume to spend 6.000 AED/month for rent and 4.000 AED/month for my mortgage.
I need to find out if rest 8.000 or 10.000 AED is enough to cover our life standart?

We are not expecting an high life standart by the way.


----------



## jk_1337

Been offered a position in Dubai: 22k base that moves to 25k within 6 months and 28k after 12 months with a bonus paid for hitting targets (2-6 weeks salary is paid as a bonus).

No allowances and no relocation assistance other than 2 weeks in a furnished apartment once I get to Dubai. 

Still negotiating to get a ticket for my other half but as it stands, it's a return ticket just for me and I get medicals/visas taken care of as well. No allowance for a car or anything else.

Rental pricing varies so heavily in Dubai I'm just lost! I'd be working in the Gold and Diamond Park and I'm not sure whether it's worth my while staying close by or not. I've been told that my salary is decent and staying closer to Sharjah would make it easier on the budget. 

Thoughts appreciated  TIA.


----------



## vantage

jk_1337 said:


> Been offered a position in Dubai: 22k base that moves to 25k within 6 months and 28k after 12 months with a bonus paid for hitting targets (2-6 weeks salary is paid as a bonus).
> 
> No allowances and no relocation assistance other than 2 weeks in a furnished apartment once I get to Dubai.
> 
> Still negotiating to get a ticket for my other half but as it stands, it's a return ticket just for me and I get medicals/visas taken care of as well. No allowance for a car or anything else.
> 
> Rental pricing varies so heavily in Dubai I'm just lost! I'd be working in the Gold and Diamond Park and I'm not sure whether it's worth my while staying close by or not. I've been told that my salary is decent and staying closer to Sharjah would make it easier on the budget.
> 
> Thoughts appreciated  TIA.


is the 25K / 28K rise written in to the contract?
Is it performance based?
If it is not written in contractually - ignore it.
bonuses? ignore for your calculations. They are just that - a bonus if you get them.
regarding flights for your other half. Are you married?
It is not the flights, but their VISA that you want to company to sort out for you, ideally. And get him/her covered medically too.


----------



## jk_1337

yes, the pay rise is written into the contract with those timeframes specified.

and yeah, bonuses are based on company revenue targets.

"international medical family scheme" - going to clarify this - I'm assuming my wife might be covered under that?

I'm married and have asked them to look into covering flights, visa and medical for my wife too.


----------



## fcjb1970

zed_kid said:


> The rental allowance is way too low. 1 bedroom apartment in Downtown is 90k+, rooms are about 60k+
> 
> What industry are you in?


Well you can get a place for 85K , but yes his offer is way too low to cover any decent location to live. Downtown to Healthcare City is pretty easy by train, but they would need to triple that living amount to reasonably cover rent and transport.


----------



## abutamim

dizzyizzy said:


> You can have a decent life on that and even save a bit provided you're careful with the rest of your expenses (I.e. partying, brunching, shopping etc). Try to live near the marina side to ease your commute (marina, JLT etc). You'll also need a decent, safe car for your daily commute to AD but you should be able to cover the monthly payments on that salary. Good luck


This mean i can afford a living as well


----------



## kmt

*salary in uae*

is a salary of 200,000 enough for a family of a 4 ( one kid will goto school soon )

i dont know if there is any housing allowance

the company told only about the salary till now , but they said one travel ticket back home once a year

are housing allowances default ? or should i ask for it ?

regards
kmt


----------



## chiapet

*That's annual right?*



kmt said:


> is a salary of 200,000 enough for a family of a 4 ( one kid will goto school soon )
> 
> kmt


I'm guessing 200k is the annual salary, not monthly like it's usually stated in UAE. So at 16,666/month you will DEFINITELY need to insist on housing, and probably several other generous allowances/benefits (education, travel, medical, car would be nice). Without these, it's not nearly enough for a family of 4 to get by. 

Now, if that IS the monthly salary... cue the music and sparkles.. cue fireworks.. "a dreeaaam is a wish your heart maaaaakes"...


----------



## kmt

*salary in uae*

200k is annual salary

so what will be the salary for a family of 4 ?


----------



## lilly white

*advice pls....*

specialist nurse job in AL AIN, UAE.

JOB OFFER ...

SALARY - 20000AED/MONTH
HOUSING ALLOWENCE - 80000/YEAR - PAID IN MONTHLY INSTALMENTS WITH SALARY
SO ITS - 6600/MONTH
FREE MEDICAL INSURANCE FOR FAMILY
30 DAYS PAID LEAVE/YEAR
ANNUAL TRAVEL ALLOWENCE - 3500 AED
48HRS WORK/WEEK.

MOVING WITH FAMILY OF 4.(2 SCHOOL GOING KIDS)

HOW GOOD THIS OFFER.......PLS GET BACK WITH YOUR G8 ADVICES EXPATS.


----------



## jk_1337

So my offer of 22,000 AED turned out to be a 15,750 base with an accommodation allowance of 5k and monthly travel allowance of 1,250.

Not sure how to take this as initial talks failed to mention these allowances (not that I mind the allowances!) but not that the sake of the base salary.

It then says after 6 months, salary goes to 25,000 net and after 12 months, 28,000 net. 

I've asked them for a 'please explain' (it's an Aussie thing!) because I'm now second guessing my offer!


----------



## jk_1337

This is my first time working overseas so I want to be sure I'm not going to be stuck in a rut.

Pay is definitely a step up, esp. since it's tax free - which is a blessing when you come from a place like Australia with our high income tax rate.

Any recommendations for neighbourhoods perchance? feel fre to PM me if you wish. It's just myself and my wife - we're young and free (and Muslim).


----------



## omnivore

I'm 25, single with no dependents and will be moving to Dubai on April to look for a job related to customer service or health/life insurance. I have 2 years of work experience in the Philippines for a major Canada-based company and had a 2-month training in Canada for this. Will this experience and training be credited once I apply for a job in Dubai? 

Moreover, what would be the salary range I should be expecting (they said salaries depend on your nationality)?


----------



## md313

jk_1337 said:


> So my offer of 22,000 AED turned out to be a 15,750 base with an accommodation allowance of 5k and monthly travel allowance of 1,250.
> 
> Not sure how to take this as initial talks failed to mention these allowances (not that I mind the allowances!) but not that the sake of the base salary.
> 
> It then says after 6 months, salary goes to 25,000 net and after 12 months, 28,000 net.
> 
> I've asked them for a 'please explain' (it's an Aussie thing!) because I'm now second guessing my offer!


Does anybody know anyone who works at emirates airlines? I am in America and I want to work there. I did an online application but was told that I would have a better shot if I actually knew someone who worked there. I'm guessing the best way to get a job in Dubai is networking


----------



## rsinner

md313 said:


> I'm guessing the best way to get a job in Dubai is networking


That is true of anywhere in the world.


----------



## md313

rsinner said:


> That is true of anywhere in the world.


Do you have any advice? How is life for you in Dubai? Send me a private message


----------



## Kathy Price

dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


I would suggest always let the employer make the first call. That gives you an opportunity to assess his budget and review your expectation accordingly.


----------



## omnivore

Kathy Price said:


> I would suggest always let the employer make the first call. That gives you an opportunity to assess his budget and review your expectation accordingly.


'm 25, single with no dependents and will be moving to Dubai on April to look for a job related to customer service or health/life insurance. I have 2 years of work experience in the Philippines for a major Canada-based company and had a 2-month training in Canada for this. Will this experience and training be credited once I apply for a job in Dubai? 

Moreover, what would be the salary range I should be expecting (they said salaries depend on your nationality)? :noidea:


----------



## vantage

md313 said:


> Do you have any advice? How is life for you in Dubai? Send me a private message


























(please?)


----------



## bangloboy

Have been offered a job in dubai which includes benefits of 7500 dirham for housing per month, free medical care for spouse and I, free paid trip per year and base salary of 12000 dirhams per month. Also if we have kids then 20000 for primary school and 30000 for secondary school per year. Is that a good amount of money as spouse will have to quit job as well from here! I am Canadian with 2 years experience and 5 years managerial experience as well. 

Also is there chances of spouse finding job once there?


Thanks


----------



## XDoodlebugger

bangloboy said:


> Have been offered a job in dubai which includes benefits of 7500 dirham for housing per month, free medical care for spouse and I, free paid trip per year and base salary of 12000 dirhams per month. Also if we have kids then 20000 for primary school and 30000 for secondary school per year. Is that a good amount of money as spouse will have to quit job as well from here! I am Canadian with 2 years experience and 5 years managerial experience as well.
> 
> Also is there chances of spouse finding job once there?
> 
> Thanks


Not a great offer, you can get a decent one bedroom for the housing money or a two bedroom in the less popular areas.

School fees will pay for about half if you have kids. The salary should be about 20% more than you are making now in my opinion. It's possible for the Mes To get a job, might not pay much depending on her skill set.


----------



## bangloboy

XDoodle****** said:


> Not a great offer, you can get a decent one bedroom for the housing money or a two bedroom in the less popular areas.
> 
> School fees will pay for about half if you have kids. The salary should be about 20% more than you are making now in my opinion. It's possible for the Mes To get a job, might not pay much depending on her skill set.


Thanks for the awesome tips! I guess I gotta negotiate a better deal! I was wondering the same too! And wife leaving job takes a chunk out anyways! cheers


----------



## nick86

Hi,

I've been discussing a 2 year potential move with my current firm to Dubai, the offer is roughly as follows. I'm mid 20's, 3.5 years since graduation, no dependents or anything like that to keep me here particularly:

Roughly 222,300 dirhams per year (which is about 90% of my current salary, not taking into account tax differences)
Full private medical insurance
Full tax advice from within the firm on how to ensure money/accounts are set up appropriately
First 2 weeks accom paid for, then expected to find my own place
2 extra return flights to the UK over the 2 year period
Shipping belongings (not that I have a great deal)
Right to return to the Uk firm (which given the industry is pretty good in my opinion)
Allowing me to keep paying into the UK firms pension, which they match up to 150quid per month
And finally something about a final cash payoff to allow for the dubai firm not having pension schemes, which I assume won't be a great deal frankly

Nothing has been mentioned about a housing allowance, which seems to be the norm given many of the other posts here, is this something that I should be expecting?

I guess i'm interested whether it's an ok offer or not, I think I would take it anyway as I'm up for the adventure of working in another country, and 2 years isn't a great deal of time. I suppose advice on the salary and how much that will allow for (in terms of rental, lifestyle, etc etc) would be good advice, thanks


----------



## de Mexicaan

nick86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been discussing a 2 year potential move with my current firm to Dubai, the offer is roughly as follows. I'm mid 20's, 3.5 years since graduation, no dependents or anything like that to keep me here particularly:
> 
> Roughly 222,300 dirhams per year (which is about 90% of my current salary, not taking into account tax differences)
> Full private medical insurance
> Full tax advice from within the firm on how to ensure money/accounts are set up appropriately
> First 2 weeks accom paid for, then expected to find my own place
> 2 extra return flights to the UK over the 2 year period
> Shipping belongings (not that I have a great deal)
> Right to return to the Uk firm (which given the industry is pretty good in my opinion)
> Allowing me to keep paying into the UK firms pension, which they match up to 150quid per month
> And finally something about a final cash payoff to allow for the dubai firm not having pension schemes, which I assume won't be a great deal frankly
> 
> Nothing has been mentioned about a housing allowance, which seems to be the norm given many of the other posts here, is this something that I should be expecting?
> 
> I guess i'm interested whether it's an ok offer or not, I think I would take it anyway as I'm up for the adventure of working in another country, and 2 years isn't a great deal of time. I suppose advice on the salary and how much that will allow for (in terms of rental, lifestyle, etc etc) would be good advice, thanks


The offer is not great but certainly not bad, but I am assuming you will not have to pay taxes back home during your stay in Dubai. The return right makes it even more attractive. The final cash pay is because of the labor law here, it is nice but by no means comparable to a pension plan. 
It is easy but expensive to find accomm here, two weeks is a bit tight though so make sure you do some scanning on internet before you arrive.


----------



## blazeaway

nick86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been discussing a 2 year potential move with my current firm to Dubai, the offer is roughly as follows. I'm mid 20's, 3.5 years since graduation, no dependents or anything like that to keep me here particularly:
> 
> Roughly 222,300 dirhams per year (which is about 90% of my current salary, not taking into account tax differences)
> Full private medical insurance
> Full tax advice from within the firm on how to ensure money/accounts are set up appropriately
> First 2 weeks accom paid for, then expected to find my own place
> 2 extra return flights to the UK over the 2 year period
> Shipping belongings (not that I have a great deal)
> Right to return to the Uk firm (which given the industry is pretty good in my opinion)
> Allowing me to keep paying into the UK firms pension, which they match up to 150quid per month
> And finally something about a final cash payoff to allow for the dubai firm not having pension schemes, which I assume won't be a great deal frankly
> 
> Nothing has been mentioned about a housing allowance, which seems to be the norm given many of the other posts here, is this something that I should be expecting?
> 
> I guess i'm interested whether it's an ok offer or not, I think I would take it anyway as I'm up for the adventure of working in another country, and 2 years isn't a great deal of time. I suppose advice on the salary and how much that will allow for (in terms of rental, lifestyle, etc etc) would be good advice, thanks


2 weeks accommodation is a bit tight, unless everything is sorted by your employer you might struggle to get the necessary paperwork in order to rent!

Pension thing might not be possible if you apply for non resident, often beneficial to move pension offshore but at your age probably doesn't matter.

Entitled to 1 week for each year pay as end of service

Salary is to low if it is all in including accommodation, generally you want about 30-50% more than UK for overall oackage


----------



## Wysokk

Hi guys,

I have been offered the position in Dubai with the following conditions:
- 14k AED / monthly salary
- 85k AED housing allowance
- 24k AED travel allowance

Other benefits like temp accomodatiom 3 months, home ticket etc.
There is also a bonus but I dont want to focus on that.
Im 25 and I will move with my wife, we have no kids.

Please let me know if this is fair amount to live on the good quality, dont mean here highlife.

Thanks!


----------



## de Mexicaan

Wysokk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been offered the position in Dubai with the following conditions:
> - 14k AED / monthly salary
> - 85k AED housing allowance
> - 24k AED travel allowance
> 
> Other benefits like temp accomodatiom 3 months, home ticket etc.
> There is also a bonus but I dont want to focus on that.
> Im 25 and I will move with my wife, we have no kids.
> 
> Please let me know if this is fair amount to live on the good quality, dont mean here highlife.
> 
> Thanks!


If you don't have kids you can survive with that money, but if you plan to have them check for schooling allowance in your package. 
Furthermore, check if you get a decent medical insurance.
Last but not least, a few k AED extra monthly salary would make it more comfortable, but this depends on the kind of job you will do here of course.


----------



## Wysokk

Thanks for the reply!
The medical insurance is in the package, same as the school for kids but We do not plan them.

I will work in the IT with traveling around some countries.

You said that I can survive for that money, what does it mean exactly?
For me it sounds that this is kind of bottom line where I could have the issue with saving some money on the monthly basis....

Thanks


----------



## de Mexicaan

Wysokk said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> The medical insurance is in the package, same as the school for kids but We do not plan them.
> 
> I will work in the IT with traveling around some countries.
> 
> You said that I can survive for that money, what does it mean exactly?
> For me it sounds that this is kind of bottom line where I could have the issue with saving some money on the monthly basis....
> 
> Thanks


You stated you want to live a good quality life. This is subject to how one defines good of course, but if you want to live in an area like Marina and go out now and then for a bar or restaurant it does not allow for savings, I think.


----------



## Wysokk

I dont mean to spend whole free time at the bar or restaurant, it will be rather go out ones a week or ones a 2weeks, 
Thanks


----------



## pcmanchester2012

Hi all,

This is more of a general ask for help as I'm currently through to 2nd stage interviews with a few jobs in Dubai and want some info around what's a good wage that I can live on without having to worry about finances whilst also paying off some UK debt that I have from a house project that went wrong. My recruiter is asking for my desired wage and I'm not sure where to go with it (currently paid £39k per year in the UK)

Bio - I'm 25, single and no dependents, currently selling a property that I'm likely to make a £10k (~55k AED) loss on. I've spoken to the finance company and they're happy to settle on the £10k being repaid at a rate of £550 per month (~3k AED) so that needs to be taken into account.

The jobs I'm going for have mentioned salaries of £39k - £49k per year (~215k AED - 270k AED) plus the usual additions such as car, healthcare, holidays and 2 flights home per year. We've not go round to talking about things such as living allowance etc, though I wouldn't have thought that they'd be on offer seeing as the jobs I'm going for are middle management (regional manager type positions).

I appreciate that it's not much to go off, but I'm just looking to get a feel from you guys before I commitment myself to anything. Considering the salary range (minus the debt I have to pay back), would it be worth the move? I'm looking for an adventure, but also I don't want to live like a king, just not worry about having to scrimp for money... eating out once per week, a few beers here and there etc. I've been in Dubai before (only for a long weekend for an interview) and managed to get through £500 without really thinking about it, so I'm a bit worried!

I'm still finding it hard to understand the costs of things in Dubai... £45k in the UK is nearly double the national average salary (which is £26,500 before tax) and so would allow me a good life there, but in Dubai I'm getting the impression that £45k per year doesn't go very far!


----------



## jamesbk

I seek feedback on a prospective move to Dubai.

I am an Australian based lawyer working in private practice. I am single with no children. For what it is worth, I enjoy my current job and lifestyle, and would only move to Dubai if it offered significant financial benefit. From my discussions with a recruiter, it appears that the most I could hope for in Dubai is UAE 600,000 per annum all inclusive (or UAE 50,000 per month). This is a slight uplift to my current salary of AUD $140,000 (including superannuation), which, when converted, would equate to approximately UAE 530,000 per annum.

As the figures show, the increase from my current salary of UAE 70,000 is not "significant" in my mind. However, when I factor in the tax-free status of the money, my take home income jumps dramatically. I have seem posts by others who claim that a 30% uplift is necessary to justify the disadvantages of living in the Middle East. Given that the uplift on my salary only equates to about 15%, would I be right in concluding that the money is not worthwhile, and that I would be better off staying in Australia?

Any advice or commentary on my circumstances would be most appreciated!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

jamesbk said:


> I seek feedback on a prospective move to Dubai.
> 
> I am an Australian based lawyer working in private practice. I am single with no children. For what it is worth, I enjoy my current job and lifestyle, and would only move to Dubai if it offered significant financial benefit. From my discussions with a recruiter, it appears that the most I could hope for in Dubai is UAE 600,000 per annum all inclusive (or UAE 50,000 per month). This is a slight uplift to my current salary of AUD $140,000 (including superannuation), which, when converted, would equate to approximately UAE 530,000 per annum.
> 
> As the figures show, the increase from my current salary of UAE 70,000 is not "significant" in my mind. However, when I factor in the tax-free status of the money, my take home income jumps dramatically. I have seem posts by others who claim that a 30% uplift is necessary to justify the disadvantages of living in the Middle East. Given that the uplift on my salary only equates to about 15%, would I be right in concluding that the money is not worthwhile, and that I would be better off staying in Australia?
> 
> Any advice or commentary on my circumstances would be most appreciated!


No, the uplift is about right, especially if accommodation is paid. What are your taxes? I've heard nearly 40% so you would have 50% more cash in hand which is not something to sneeze at. If you couldn't save at least AED300,000 a year here you are simply blowing your money, and I believe you could save 400K.


----------



## IntrepidAdviser

jamesbk said:


> I seek feedback on a prospective move to Dubai.
> 
> I am an Australian based lawyer working in private practice. I am single with no children. For what it is worth, I enjoy my current job and lifestyle, and would only move to Dubai if it offered significant financial benefit. From my discussions with a recruiter, it appears that the most I could hope for in Dubai is UAE 600,000 per annum all inclusive (or UAE 50,000 per month). This is a slight uplift to my current salary of AUD $140,000 (including superannuation), which, when converted, would equate to approximately UAE 530,000 per annum.
> 
> As the figures show, the increase from my current salary of UAE 70,000 is not "significant" in my mind. However, when I factor in the tax-free status of the money, my take home income jumps dramatically. I have seem posts by others who claim that a 30% uplift is necessary to justify the disadvantages of living in the Middle East. Given that the uplift on my salary only equates to about 15%, would I be right in concluding that the money is not worthwhile, and that I would be better off staying in Australia?
> 
> Any advice or commentary on my circumstances would be most appreciated!


Don't forget there is no superannuation here (or anything like it) so that will have to come 100% out of your own pocket. But even so, there is no way the cost of living increase in the UAE is anywhere near comparable to the amount of income tax you will currently pay. 

What are the disadvantages of living in the ME? They are no more or less than the adv's and disadv's of living anywhere. It has some plus points and some negative. One thing I will say is that we are very well positioned to travel and see the world here! However, as a Brit from Manchester I am biased - I'm here for the weather, which is something you don't really need to consider!


----------



## Jynxgirl

jamesbk said:


> I seek feedback on a prospective move to Dubai.
> 
> I am an Australian based lawyer working in private practice. I am single with no children. For what it is worth, I enjoy my current job and lifestyle, and would only move to Dubai if it offered significant financial benefit. From my discussions with a recruiter, it appears that the most I could hope for in Dubai is UAE 600,000 per annum all inclusive (or UAE 50,000 per month). This is a slight uplift to my current salary of AUD $140,000 (including superannuation), which, when converted, would equate to approximately UAE 530,000 per annum.
> 
> As the figures show, the increase from my current salary of UAE 70,000 is not "significant" in my mind. However, when I factor in the tax-free status of the money, my take home income jumps dramatically. I have seem posts by others who claim that a 30% uplift is necessary to justify the disadvantages of living in the Middle East. Given that the uplift on my salary only equates to about 15%, would I be right in concluding that the money is not worthwhile, and that I would be better off staying in Australia?
> 
> Any advice or commentary on my circumstances would be most appreciated!


I think this really depends on your lifestyle you currently have. Everything here is a bit expensive, but it seems that for a premium lifestyle, things get a bit more expensive. To service a bmw at the dealership here, vs back home in the usa, isnt a small increase but rather double the cost, if not a bit more. And that seems to be the case with most 'premium' range things here. For instance, if you golf. I golf at home for 17$ every weekend. It is ridiculous here and I can golf once every five weeks here to my weekly golf cost back home. Look at what you do and your costs for them there vs here.


----------



## jamesbk

Thanks for your opinions, xDoodle******, IntrepidAdvisor and Jynxgirl

Tax rate in Australia is progressive (in so far as it increases with income) but on average I would say that I am taxed at a rate of 30% of my income. We also pay GST of 10% on all goods and services purchased or procured. The cost of living in Australia is known to by high - as high as Dubai, I am not sure, but I would expect it to be comparable. 

In any event, I will be foregoing a stable job, a good lifestyle, and leaving behind my friends and family. While I am excited by the prospect of working overseas, I do feel that I need to be rewarded well to make such an upheaval viable.


----------



## actlightning

Hello everyone;

I'm a procurement manager moving to dubai for regional procurement manager role for 2 years

I'm offered the below. I'm moving with my wife. I'm not a hyper party person but with decent social life, sports (gym), cinemas, 1-2 good dining per week some electronics shoping etc.. my wife will not be working and she will study some english language lessons etc..

345.000 Dirhems basic salary
210.000 Dirhems living costs
Company performance bonus (%10-%30 yearly salary)
Yearly 1 ticket back to my country for 2 people
End of service benefit of %11 (of yearly salary)
Life Insurance
75.000 dirhems per year for kids education(I dont have, irrelevant)
medical insurance for me and wife

I would like to live in a decent house(2+1 or 3+1) and decent car for me(say vw golf or jetta) and a semi decent car for wife.. and usual normal life with some enjoyment and fun

how does it look like? can I save money while still having some fun in Dubai?

thanks a lot


----------



## jamesbk

actlightning said:


> Hello everyone;
> 
> I'm a procurement manager moving to dubai for regional procurement manager role for 2 years
> 
> I'm offered the below. I'm moving with my wife. I'm not a hyper party person but with decent social life, sports (gym), cinemas, 1-2 good dining per week some electronics shoping etc.. my wife will not be working and she will study some english language lessons etc..
> 
> 345.000 Dirhems basic salary
> 210.000 Dirhems living costs
> Company performance bonus (%10-%30 yearly salary)
> Yearly 1 ticket back to my country for 2 people
> End of service benefit of %11 (of yearly salary)
> Life Insurance
> 75.000 dirhems per year for kids education(I dont have, irrelevant)
> medical insurance for me and wife
> 
> I would like to live in a decent house(2+1 or 3+1) and decent car for me(say vw golf or jetta) and a semi decent car for wife.. and usual normal life with some enjoyment and fun
> 
> how does it look like? can I save money while still having some fun in Dubai?
> 
> thanks a lot


I cannot comment on whether you will be able to save money, but it would be helpful to know how this offer compares to your current salary - this usually being the starting point in determining the meritoriousness of an offer.


----------



## m1key

Don't be so mean. Get your wife a decent car. What is good for the goose is good for the gander...


----------



## actlightning

jamesbk said:


> I cannot comment on whether you will be able to save money, but it would be helpful to know how this offer compares to your current salary - this usually being the starting point in determining the meritoriousness of an offer.


well from my local package perspective; on pound per pound basis it is around double but I'm not sure about cost of living in dubai


----------



## actlightning

m1key said:


> Don't be so mean. Get your wife a decent car. What is good for the goose is good for the gander...



hahaha point taken


----------



## itissatish

dizzyizzy said:


> Following the suggestion of one of our regulars, we're opening this thread for everyone who has questions regarding salaries/compensation in Dubai.
> 
> Did you get a job offer but you are not sure if it's good enough? Post the details here and let the forum members give their opinions and advice. Usually there will be someone who is/has been/knows of someone who has been in a similar position to yours and can comment if the offer you just received is poor, average, good or above the standard.
> 
> Of course only you know your personal circumstances/standard of living/expectations, etc. but some third party perspective always helps


I was working in a hotel in Abu dhabi, in october 2012 i was offered a job in a Dubai based pre opening restaurant. i signed the offer letter which is merely a paper stating the basic benefits in English. before cancelling my Abu dhabi visa, I emailed my new employer weather he was ready to apply for my Dubai visa, 
he said yes. but after cancelling my Abu dhabi visa, my Dubai employer said they dont have the trade licence to apply for visa and he asked me to wait for a couple of weeks to get that licence. after a month my visa was expired. my employer told me to go back to India and we will send you the visa after getting the trade licence. then i left UAE. after coming back to india i emailed him several times but he was keep saying that they don't have trade licence and asked me to wait for few more days. but still he didnt get the licence. now it been more than 4 months. i asked my employer to pay some money because he is the responsible for my 4 months loss of pay. i asked him to pay at least half of my salary. but now he is not responding at all to my mails.
can i file a complaint on my employer in ministry of labour ? i have the proofs offer letter, emails and his text messages.
Thank you. 

satish sid


----------



## blazeaway

actlightning said:


> well from my local package perspective; on pound per pound basis it is around double but I'm not sure about cost of living in dubai


Then you will be fine, you need about 1.5 times UK salary for it to work


----------



## cyberphani

*Got an offer...decision is pending*

Hi All,


I have been recently offered a software developer job by a company.
I have been offered 7000 dhs per month with no accomodation, no transport and no food allowance. Medical insurance is free and a month of holidays per annum. Return ticket to once a year to india is promised .

I have 18 months of experience and my package in india is 3.80 INR lakhs per annum.

Is the salary good enough???

I am a non smoker and non alcoholic.


----------



## pcmanchester2012

pcmanchester2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is more of a general ask for help as I'm currently through to 2nd stage interviews with a few jobs in Dubai and want some info around what's a good wage that I can live on without having to worry about finances whilst also paying off some UK debt that I have from a house project that went wrong. My recruiter is asking for my desired wage and I'm not sure where to go with it (currently paid £39k per year in the UK)
> 
> Bio - I'm 25, single and no dependents, currently selling a property that I'm likely to make a £10k (~55k AED) loss on. I've spoken to the finance company and they're happy to settle on the £10k being repaid at a rate of £550 per month (~3k AED) so that needs to be taken into account.
> 
> The jobs I'm going for have mentioned salaries of £39k - £49k per year (~215k AED - 270k AED) plus the usual additions such as car, healthcare, holidays and 2 flights home per year. We've not go round to talking about things such as living allowance etc, though I wouldn't have thought that they'd be on offer seeing as the jobs I'm going for are middle management (regional manager type positions).
> 
> I appreciate that it's not much to go off, but I'm just looking to get a feel from you guys before I commitment myself to anything. Considering the salary range (minus the debt I have to pay back), would it be worth the move? I'm looking for an adventure, but also I don't want to live like a king, just not worry about having to scrimp for money... eating out once per week, a few beers here and there etc. I've been in Dubai before (only for a long weekend for an interview) and managed to get through £500 without really thinking about it, so I'm a bit worried!
> 
> I'm still finding it hard to understand the costs of things in Dubai... £45k in the UK is nearly double the national average salary (which is £26,500 before tax) and so would allow me a good life there, but in Dubai I'm getting the impression that £45k per year doesn't go very far!


Hi all - any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## eyesonly

cyberphani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I have been recently offered a software developer job by a company.
> I have been offered 7000 dhs per month with no accomodation, no transport and no food allowance. Medical insurance is free and a month of holidays per annum. Return ticket to once a year to india is promised .
> 
> I have 18 months of experience and my package in india is 3.80 INR lakhs per annum.
> 
> Is the salary good enough???
> 
> I am a non smoker and non alcoholic.


you will be better off in india at your package. in Dubai, you will just manage to pay rent for a a decent 1 bed flat in the salary offered. forget the living expenses


----------



## pcmanchester2012

cyberphani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I have been recently offered a software developer job by a company.
> I have been offered 7000 dhs per month with no accomodation, no transport and no food allowance. Medical insurance is free and a month of holidays per annum. Return ticket to once a year to india is promised .
> 
> I have 18 months of experience and my package in india is 3.80 INR lakhs per annum.
> 
> Is the salary good enough???
> 
> I am a non smoker and non alcoholic.



I'd really advise against taking that package, unless you just want to go for the adventure rather than the quality of life. 7,000 per month comes to 84,000 AED (£15,300) per year which is only a bit above the minimum wage in the UK... now I don't know a lot about salaries in the UAE, heck I've even posted my salary package in this tread too, but the UK is a lot cheaper to live in that Dubai so my view is that you'd struggle and not be able to save a penny.

HOWEVER, I'm conscious that the cost of living in India is a lot lower than Dubai so the pay may seem attractive on that basis - what are you currently earing in India? You've mentioned 3.8 INR per year, however that doesn't make sense as it's about £0.05...


----------



## eyesonly

pcmanchester2012 said:


> I'd really advise against taking that package, unless you just want to go for the adventure rather than the quality of life. 7,000 per month comes to 84,000 AED (£15,300) per year which is only a bit above the minimum wage in the UK... now I don't know a lot about salaries in the UAE, heck I've even posted my salary package in this tread too, but the UK is a lot cheaper to live in that Dubai so my view is that you'd struggle and not be able to save a penny.
> 
> HOWEVER, I'm conscious that the cost of living in India is a lot lower than Dubai so the pay may seem attractive on that basis - what are you currently earing in India? You've mentioned 3.8 INR per year, however that doesn't make sense as it's about £0.05...


3.8 lakh INR is approx £5,000 p.a. Depending on where you live in India, the quality of life will be better in India compared to (£15,300) p.a. in UAE. It is much easier to share houses / apartments in India, hence the cost of living significantly goes down.


----------



## Stevesolar

pcmanchester2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is more of a general ask for help as I'm currently through to 2nd stage interviews with a few jobs in Dubai and want some info around what's a good wage that I can live on without having to worry about finances whilst also paying off some UK debt that I have from a house project that went wrong. My recruiter is asking for my desired wage and I'm not sure where to go with it (currently paid £39k per year in the UK)
> 
> Bio - I'm 25, single and no dependents, currently selling a property that I'm likely to make a £10k (~55k AED) loss on. I've spoken to the finance company and they're happy to settle on the £10k being repaid at a rate of £550 per month (~3k AED) so that needs to be taken into account.
> 
> The jobs I'm going for have mentioned salaries of £39k - £49k per year (~215k AED - 270k AED) plus the usual additions such as car, healthcare, holidays and 2 flights home per year. We've not go round to talking about things such as living allowance etc, though I wouldn't have thought that they'd be on offer seeing as the jobs I'm going for are middle management (regional manager type positions).
> 
> I appreciate that it's not much to go off, but I'm just looking to get a feel from you guys before I commitment myself to anything. Considering the salary range (minus the debt I have to pay back), would it be worth the move? I'm looking for an adventure, but also I don't want to live like a king, just not worry about having to scrimp for money... eating out once per week, a few beers here and there etc. I've been in Dubai before (only for a long weekend for an interview) and managed to get through £500 without really thinking about it, so I'm a bit worried!
> 
> I'm still finding it hard to understand the costs of things in Dubai... £45k in the UK is nearly double the national average salary (which is £26,500 before tax) and so would allow me a good life there, but in Dubai I'm getting the impression that £45k per year doesn't go very far!


Hi

The biggest living cost in Dubai is housing - so it is very important that you can negotiate a decent housing allowance on top of your salary mentioned.

We moved here mid December and only now do we have all our ducks in a row!!

There are quite a few hoops to jump through that make it difficult to first get established here - some examples:-

*Housing*
This can typically range for 50000 AED for 1BR flat to 350,000 AED for a 5 bedroom villa. 
The agents and landlords are ruthless and you will often need to pay the whole years rent with one cheque - do you have the above cash handy right now?

Some landlords will allow you to spread the cost over 2-12 cheques per year but the rent will be higher with more cheques.

Some employers will lend you the money for the rent - so worth checking when negotiating your deal.

*DEWA (Electricity and Water charges)*

Depending on the size and type of property you are renting these charges can be high - especially in the summer.
If you rent a property with centralised aircon then some charge extra for this and with some it is included within your rent - make sure you check!!


*Car*

If you want to buy a brand new car there are plenty of good deals.
Car loans are cheap by UK standards (2.99% flat rate per annum typically) but you generally need to put a 20% deposit down to get the finance.
On a 150,000 AED car that is 30,000 AED - do you have this money available?

Insurance on the above would be around 6000 AED in the first year.

You can long term lease cars from 1500 to 3500 AED per month depending on the model - but it is tricky if you come here on a work visa, until you get your UAE driving licence.

*Ongoing monthly costs*
Based on our first few months here below are some of our monthly costs - just to give you an idea:-

Car loan (VW Tiguan R-line) 2800 AED per month
Car insurance (paid up front with car purchase) - 500 AED per month equivalent
Car wash twice per week 100 AED per month
Maid - twice per week (8 hours total per week) - 1560 AED per month
Two mobile phones (PAYG) - 350 AED per month
Petrol (cheap here but cars are generally automatic and distances are greater
than you imagine!!) - 800 AED per month
Car parking (in a rich country you still need to pay to park!!) - 100 AED per month
Food and stuff from supermarkets (family of three) - 2500 AED per month
Home phone, TV & Internet package (100mbps) - 1250 AED per month

*Total of the above 9960 AED per month*

Important - above does not include rent, DEWA or school fees - as we luckily get these paid.

It also does not include for treats such as eating out, Friday brunches etc!!!

Hope the above helps!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## m1key

pcmanchester2012 said:


> Hi all - any advice would be appreciated.


As a single guy you could easily live a decent life here on that, providing you don't go down the Flash Harry route. If you want the flash car, apartment and 500 AED brunch lifestyle you would struggle.

Initial set-up here is expensive, so plan on having a a few thousand quid with you to pay down deposits and buy the necessary stuff. I don't think my wallet had a chance to close for the first 2-3 months 

Best advice is get an idea of apartment prices in areas you'd be interested in. Bear in mind prices are on the up, so what works now could be a lot more expensive in a couple of years. Will you be able to afford it then? Same goes for cars. You can easily get something decent (if unexciting) for under 100k AED. Check out Dubizzle to get an idea of prices.


----------



## robbinson.benjamin

Hi,

I thought I'll get some inputs from u. I have also worked in Pune for 18 months for a 3.20 lakhs package. Iam planning to come to Dubai on a tourist visa for a job search. I would like to get some inputs from you since u had recently gone there. Please let me know how good are the chances of getting a job there. Also please share a few effective ways to search for jobs.

Thank you




cyberphani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I have been recently offered a software developer job by a company.
> I have been offered 7000 dhs per month with no accomodation, no transport and no food allowance. Medical insurance is free and a month of holidays per annum. Return ticket to once a year to india is promised .
> 
> I have 18 months of experience and my package in india is 3.80 INR lakhs per annum.
> 
> Is the salary good enough???
> 
> I am a non smoker and non alcoholic.


----------



## kirlywurly

What would a westerner be looking at for store manager of a fashion retail store? Worked for the brand before in the uk but not at senior level. Work here 48 hrs over 6 days


Many thanks


----------



## shorty1982

Hi all, this is my first post and would love to get some feedback on an offer that I got.

I am married and have a 6 years old kid and a 1 years old daughter and was wondering if my offer is good or not. The position offered to me is to do direct and indirect sales ( mid management level ) for an IT company and I will be traveling a lot to other GCC countries. I have 10 years of experience were 7 of these years is in the same requested field

The package is as the following:
1- 375,000 Dhs annual salary
2- 125,000 Dhs annual allowance
3- 0-375,000 commission based on target achievement
4- private medical insurance ( which I don't know what it means)
5- annual ticket for me and my family

I still have another final negotiation round with the company that has given me the offer but still I would like to be reasonable in the numbers that I am asking.


----------



## gstecca69

shorty1982 said:


> Hi all, this is my first post and would love to get some feedback on an offer that I got.
> 
> I am married and have a 6 years old kid and a 1 years old daughter and was wondering if my offer is good or not. The position offered to me is to do direct and indirect sales ( mid management level ) for an IT company and I will be traveling a lot to other GCC countries. I have 10 years of experience were 7 of these years is in the same requested field
> 
> The package is as the following:
> 1- 375,000 Dhs annual salary
> 2- 125,000 Dhs annual allowance
> 3- 0-375,000 commission based on target achievement
> 4- private medical insurance ( which I don't know what it means)
> 5- annual ticket for me and my family
> 
> I still have another final negotiation round with the company that has given me the offer but still I would like to be reasonable in the numbers that I am asking.


How does this compare with your current package?


----------



## shorty1982

gstecca69 said:


> How does this compare with your current package?


Currently I am working in saudi and after calculation all numbers it is almost double my income here. But still I need to consider dubai is totally different than Saudi


----------



## XDoodlebugger

shorty1982 said:


> Currently I am working in saudi and after calculation all numbers it is almost double my income here. But still I need to consider dubai is totally different than Saudi


Schooling paid would be a biggy, two kids can be AED120,000+ per year,


----------



## Southender

pcmanchester2012 it's not bad if you can get the upper end 270k especially as a single guy and at 25 you'll have a good time. Biggest cost is rent, a lot of (UK) companies will give you the full cheque then deduct your wages over 12 months which is easier (ask that they do this). Other than that it's not as expensive as many make out providing you don't try to keep up with the Jones's. A car is nice but it's easy to get by without one, you don't need a cleaner, you don't need 100mb broadband and if you're lucky work will give you a mobile/blackberry.


----------



## shorty1982

XDoodle****** said:


> Schooling paid would be a biggy, two kids can be AED120,000+ per year,


Considering that only 1 kid will be only in school I have seen several schools from 30-40k for grade 1. 

So shall I consider the offer as a good package giving all the previous information?


----------



## Taunted

shorty1982 said:


> Currently I am working in saudi and after calculation all numbers it is almost double my income here. But still I need to consider dubai is totally different than Saudi


It's double your income and you're still not convinced?

Hmmmm


----------



## shorty1982

Taunted said:


> It's double your income and you're still not convinced?
> 
> Hmmmm


I am just worried because I know dubai in general is expensive. The comparison of a package in dubai to Riyadh is not correct because we are not comparing apple to apple here


----------



## blazeaway

shorty1982 said:


> Currently I am working in saudi and after calculation all numbers it is almost double my income here. But still I need to consider dubai is totally different than Saudi


Agree, Saudi is much cheaper but at double you'll be fine and sane


----------



## shorty1982

blazeaway said:


> Agree, Saudi is much cheaper but at double you'll be fine and sane


Thank you guys for the feedback I already feel excited that within a month and half I will be leaving Saudi  I think after getting married and having kids I need to move to a place like dubai with a better environment than here in saudi


----------



## XDoodlebugger

shorty1982 said:


> Thank you guys for the feedback I already feel excited that within a month and half I will be leaving Saudi  I think after getting married and having kids I need to move to a place like dubai with a better environment than here in saudi


I agree with that! But soon you will blink your eyes and that other one will be in school. All I am saying is ask for some assistance with schooling, never hurts to ask.


----------



## shorty1982

XDoodle****** said:


> I agree with that! But soon you will blink your eyes and that other one will be in school. All I am saying is ask for some assistance with schooling, never hurts to ask.


You are right those kids grow very fast  I guess I will give it a shot and ask a some increase in the amount of allowance or at least a written promise in my job contract to have my allowance revised once my daughter reaches 3 years


----------



## sheena_164

*Is this package good?*

Hi Peeps,

My husband has been offered a job in Dubai which only pays 24000 AED month.

He will get 12500AEDpa for flights, and 45000AED to relocate.

We have a daughter who 2yrs 8 months who will most likely attend nursery or have a nanny (slightly concerned on leaving a stranger with my daughter)

I will probably have to work! 

So what i want to know is how much will it cost for the following; be conservative please.

Accomodation 3 bed Unfurnished - is worth shipping over my furniture as its new and wonderful)
Bills
Internet and phone
A car
Nursery/Nanny costs
Healthcare
and anything else that i have missed!

We have to make our decision this week and i am struggling to work out if it is worth it or not.

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Stevesolar

sheena_164 said:


> Hi Peeps,
> 
> My husband has been offered a job in Dubai which only pays 24000 AED month.
> 
> He will get 12500AEDpa for flights, and 45000AED to relocate.
> 
> We have a daughter who 2yrs 8 months who will most likely attend nursery or have a nanny (slightly concerned on leaving a stranger with my daughter)
> 
> I will probably have to work!
> 
> So what i want to know is how much will it cost for the following; be conservative please.
> 
> Accomodation 3 bed Unfurnished - is worth shipping over my furniture as its new and wonderful)
> Bills
> Internet and phone
> A car
> Nursery/Nanny costs
> Healthcare
> and anything else that i have missed!
> 
> We have to make our decision this week and i am struggling to work out if it is worth it or not.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help


Hi Sheena

You really need to look at the "sticky" threads at the top of the board.

There is a specific thread that deals with salary packages and most of your questions will be answered there.

If you just look at the last 3-5 pages (not all 283 of them!) - you will see that I gave an accurate breakdown of our monthly bills.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## sheena_164

*Is this offer worth it?*

Hi Peeps,

My husband has been offered a job in Dubai which only pays 24000 AED month.

He will get 12500AEDpa for flights, and 45000AED to relocate.

We have a daughter who 2yrs 8 months who will most likely attend nursery or have a nanny (slightly concerned on leaving a stranger with my daughter)

I will probably have to work! 

So what i want to know is how much will it cost for the following; be conservative please.

Accomodation 3 bed Unfurnished - is worth shipping over my furniture as its new and wonderful)
Bills
Internet and phone
A car
Nursery/Nanny costs
Healthcare
and anything else that i have missed!

We have to make our decision this week and i am struggling to work out if it is worth it or not.

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## woodlands

Per month
10k aed for slightly out of town 3 bed villa
3k min for food
1k for utilities including municipal tax
3k for nursery/school minimum
1k for transport 
1.5k good health insurance for family of 3
0.5k for phone for 2

There are plenty of other hidden one off costs etc. you will not save much but your quality of life will be decent with access to beaches, parks, weather etc. 
your husband's employer should pay for healthcare insurance and school/nursery fees along with utility and transportation allowance at that salary level. 





sheena_164 said:


> Hi Peeps,
> 
> My husband has been offered a job in Dubai which only pays 24000 AED month.
> 
> He will get 12500AEDpa for flights, and 45000AED to relocate.
> 
> We have a daughter who 2yrs 8 months who will most likely attend nursery or have a nanny (slightly concerned on leaving a stranger with my daughter)
> 
> I will probably have to work!
> 
> So what i want to know is how much will it cost for the following; be conservative please.
> 
> Accomodation 3 bed Unfurnished - is worth shipping over my furniture as its new and wonderful)
> Bills
> Internet and phone
> A car
> Nursery/Nanny costs
> Healthcare
> and anything else that i have missed!
> 
> We have to make our decision this week and i am struggling to work out if it is worth it or not.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Chevy105

I am being considered for a role in Abu Dhabi.
I have an opening offer and was wondering am I expected to negotiate?
Its only around 10% less than what I would like.

Thanks


----------



## shorty1982

Chevy105 said:


> I am being considered for a role in Abu Dhabi.
> I have an opening offer and was wondering am I expected to negotiate?
> Its only around 10% less than what I would like.
> 
> Thanks


From my experience you have to negotiate at least one time. But you need to do proper research and make sure that what you are asking is reasonable and not sound greedy.


----------



## jbsomu

Hi all just wanted to know from people, who are working in Dubai, 
is 17000 AED pet month good salary for banking professional with 10 years of experience??


----------



## m1key

A 3 bed villa with housing fee will be more than 1k a month. Excluding housing (5% of rental amount) I average over the year at about 700 AED a month. I'm in a 2 bed and keep air con around 26/27. In summer you should expect to pay 2k or more (inc. housing fee) depending on your usage. Also allow 600 AED for a reasonable broadband/tv package.

Definitely look at some help with school fees and make sure the insurance is decent. Some can be very basic, which means you could end up with some high costs down the line.


----------



## vantage

woodlands said:


> Per month
> 3k min for food


i wish people would stop it with this 3K minimum for food b*ll****!!!

they are a family of 2 1/2

we are a family of 4 and eat WELL on 2K / month.
We could spend 5K a month if we really wanted to but we do not need to.

you don't have to buy your groceries in Waitrose!!!!!


----------



## vantage

woodlands said:


> Per month
> 10k aed for slightly out of town 3 bed villa (ok)
> 3k min for food (utter nonsense)
> 1k for utilities including municipal tax (low. tax on 120K villa will be 500AED / month. i think you'll be at around 1,500 / month average over the year, if not a bit more)
> 3k for nursery/school minimum (agreed)
> 1k for transport out of town villa means a car. you can buy a car (YAris) for 900 / month, but add tax and fuel onto that. YOu'll be over 1,000. What can you rent for 1,000?
> 1.5k good health insurance for family of 3 (pass. no idea. company should provide)
> 0.5k for phone for 2 OK


see notes above


----------



## Ogri750

Works out to around 4k GBP per month.

Is it worth it for the increase on his current salary?


----------



## Nia2012

Hi All,

Do you know what I should be asking ADIA (Abu Dhabi Investment Company) for a position of an Executive Administrator. does anyone know what are the benefits that they provide. Grade is B4 if that helps.


----------



## NonStopLeo

jbsomu said:


> Hi all just wanted to know from people, who are working in Dubai,
> is 17000 AED pet month good salary for banking professional with 10 years of experience??


*Yes it is a good salary*


----------



## sheena_164

Thank you so much for this...it's clear I will need to work.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

vantage said:


> i wish people would stop it with this 3K minimum for food b*ll****!!!
> 
> they are a family of 2 1/2
> 
> we are a family of 4 and eat WELL on 2K / month.
> We could spend 5K a month if we really wanted to but we do not need to.
> 
> you don't have to buy your groceries in Waitrose!!!!!


I spend about 200-300 a week for me alone, but only eat breakfast and snacks at home or an occasional steak. Thinking about it, where the heck does my money go?


----------



## Sandshinman

XDoodle****** said:


> Thinking about it, where the heck does my money go?


Now that is the universal unknown, it doesn't mater where you live, none of us ever know! 

Crack that you could probably cure the World Financial Crisis and Hunger in one go


----------



## Jynxgirl

For a single person, my bills at whatever grocery store I go to which isnt always the same, is usually about 300 to 400 a week. I only average eating at home for dinner twice (food at work is 'provided') and is really just breakfast, housing stuffs, toiletries, fruits and veggies for juicing, and snacks mainly. I do eat fish mostly and it is quite expensive at the 'box' stores. If you do it on 2k for a family of four, hats off to ya Vantage. Heck, my toilet paper is 40 dirhams a week. If I multiplied that alone times four, that would take up over a fourth of Vantage's budget.


----------



## vantage

Jynxgirl said:


> For a single person, my bills at whatever grocery store I go to which isnt always the same, is usually about 300 to 400 a week. I only average eating at home for dinner twice (food at work is 'provided') and is really just breakfast, housing stuffs, toiletries, fruits and veggies for juicing, and snacks mainly. I do eat fish mostly and it is quite expensive at the 'box' stores. If you do it on 2k for a family of four, hats off to ya Vantage. Heck, my toilet paper is 40 dirhams a week. If I multiplied that alone times four, that would take up over a fourth of Vantage's budget.


Union Coop for 70% of stuff, other sources for bits and pieces. local fruit and veg where possible, instead of the absurdly polished US import apples! i prefer odd mishappen veg with a bit of taste from Lebanon or UAE than 'perfectly shaped' tasteless produce imported from Holland.
no ready meals - everything cooked from fresh.
buy bulk
buy to a list, prepared on what you plan to eat
make your own lunches (when you're making school lunches)
drink the tap water.

as for bog roll, no comment! you are obviously a hand-wrapper!
i don't go in for triple quilted nonsense.


----------



## vantage

There's no doubt that i could easily spend 4,000 if i tried.
I know we could also survive on less than 2,000 if we had too.
less meat, cheaper cheese etc etc.

What annoys me is when people offer advice saying 3,000 MINIMUM for a family of 2+baby.
There was someone here recently saying you need 4,000 MINIMUM, more like 6,000 for a family of 3, i think.

This is just scaremongering.


----------



## Jynxgirl

We should make another thread of what we are actually buying/spending on at the grocery store  I dont skimp and I know people can and do live on alot less but I think I am not extravengant in what I buy at all, and 2000 for a family of four is quite low, but that is my opinion.I buy similar stuff at back home, and never buy american or imported food if there is a local alternative. I dont believe they taste any better or worse though....  that is just wasteful and so anti green to buy imported fruits and veggies that you have local you can buy.


----------



## shorty1982

Jynxgirl said:


> We should make another thread of what we are actually buying/spending on at the grocery store  I dont skimp and I know people can and do live on alot less but I think I am not extravengant in what I buy at all, and 2000 for a family of four is quite low, but that is my opinion.I buy similar stuff at back home, and never buy american or imported food if there is a local alternative. I dont believe they taste any better or worse though....  that is just wasteful and so anti green to buy imported fruits and veggies that you have local you can buy.


I agree. I would expect a 4000-6000 food budget for a family of four and for groceries like fruits and veggies I think common sense tell us that local alternatives should much more fresh than imported


----------



## TallyHo

Fresh? Perhaps.

I veer back and forth between buying "local" vegs from the UAE/Oman/Saudi/Iran and imported ones from Europe.

The imported European vegetables somehow always taste better to me. More flavor and jucier. A lot of the local vegetables have a more bitter taste to me. 

Not all European imports are expensive. Carrefour always has inexpensive carrots from Australia and broccoli from Spain, but I can still see why many expats pay the premium for imported produce.

There are exceptions, of course.


shorty1982 said:


> I agree. I would expect a 4000-6000 food budget for a family of four and for groceries like fruits and veggies I think common sense tell us that local alternatives should much more fresh than imported


----------



## cade

Hi all,

I am a 25 year old single male with 3 years experience in digital marketing. I have been offered a position in an ad agency in Dubai paying 20,000 aed per month.

The 20,000 aed is the total figure and it will be up to me to split it out and decide how much I want to spend on housing and transport.

I have been also been offered a relocation allowance of 15,000 aed and the standard flights home, medical, and 30 days holiday. 

Is this figure enough enough to have a good life and save some money? 

Many Thanks


----------



## sumitgp

I got an interview call from ADNOC for Reliability Specialist. I have 7 yrs of work experience initially with Reliance (worlds largest refinery) & just moved to Sabic 2 months ago. 

What handsome package should i stick to. Here in Saudi Arabia my savings of months falls around 200000inr. Moreover i look some edge over present salary.

Kindly suggest.
Thanks,


----------



## dizzyizzy

cade said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a 25 year old single male with 3 years experience in digital marketing. I have been offered a position in an ad agency in Dubai paying 20,000 aed per month.
> 
> The 20,000 aed is the total figure and it will be up to me to split it out and decide how much I want to spend on housing and transport.
> 
> I have been also been offered a relocation allowance of 15,000 aed and the standard flights home, medical, and 30 days holiday.
> 
> Is this figure enough enough to have a good life and save some money?
> 
> Many Thanks


you should be ok on that and save some money provided that you don't go crazy with the partying and the brunching.


----------



## sheena_164

Is the devere group a good company to work do?


----------



## NjxNA

sheena_164 said:


> Is the devere group a good company to work do?


Not if you have a soul...
Commission only sales job based on how many people you can fool...


----------



## dizzyizzy

sheena_164 said:


> Is the devere group a good company to work do?


I have their number saved as 'DO NOT PICK UP' - says it all! 

Give it a miss, there are proper jobs out there.


----------



## sheena_164

Thanks for this guys.

Just to confirm though my husband and I have done some number crunching

100k for 2 to 3 bed apartment in jumeirah village as shown I dibizzle and other property sits. Some include cable/satellite, ac/heater. 

Dewa I have been told by friends their is around 600aed/m

Car roughly 2.5k/m

Mobile - 250aed/m

Food at the most 3k, which I M vet surprised about in the uk I pay £400/m never thought it would be that expensive there.

Am I missing any other hidden cost?

Can you also confirm how much money will I need to settle down, ie 

Fees although visa is paid for (accommodation) is there anything else I should plan for.
Healthcare - although this is paid for. What about your local GP (dr)

I just want to make sure as we don't have much to bring. We will have 45k aed. Although this is relocation money so we will use this to transport our furniture beds cots clothes kitchen stuff etc. that will cost us about 10k aed. We will also use this to our letting agency fee in the uk. Which will be about £400. 

Rent is paid by cheques in Dubai. Does this mean we have to pay up front how do you pay for this!!! 

Sorry for the questions but I'm slightly worried as my husband has agreed to the offer his salary will be 300k pa aed

I won't be working yet but when I do that's when my daughter will go to nursery.
I we making the wrong decision as everyone else seems to earn a load more then my husband which people say is not enough and yet friends we know are on the same and are loving it!

Please local people with realistic views let me know

Thanks sorry for the load of questions!


----------



## de Mexicaan

sheena_164 said:


> Thanks for this guys.
> 
> Just to confirm though my husband and I have done some number crunching
> 
> 100k for 2 to 3 bed apartment in jumeirah village as shown I dibizzle and other property sits. Some include cable/satellite, ac/heater.
> 
> Dewa I have been told by friends their is around 600aed/m
> 
> Car roughly 2.5k/m
> 
> Mobile - 250aed/m
> 
> Food at the most 3k, which I M vet surprised about in the uk I pay £400/m never thought it would be that expensive there.
> 
> Am I missing any other hidden cost?
> 
> Can you also confirm how much money will I need to settle down, ie
> 
> Fees although visa is paid for (accommodation) is there anything else I should plan for.
> Healthcare - although this is paid for. What about your local GP (dr)
> 
> I just want to make sure as we don't have much to bring. We will have 45k aed. Although this is relocation money so we will use this to transport our furniture beds cots clothes kitchen stuff etc. that will cost us about 10k aed. We will also use this to our letting agency fee in the uk. Which will be about £400.
> 
> Rent is paid by cheques in Dubai. Does this mean we have to pay up front how do you pay for this!!!
> 
> Sorry for the questions but I'm slightly worried as my husband has agreed to the offer his salary will be 300k pa aed
> 
> I won't be working yet but when I do that's when my daughter will go to nursery.
> I we making the wrong decision as everyone else seems to earn a load more then my husband which people say is not enough and yet friends we know are on the same and are loving it!
> 
> Please local people with realistic views let me know
> 
> Thanks sorry for the load of questions!


When you agree on renting a house/apt, you have to pay the agent 5% of the annual rent. You als have to pay 5% security deposit. Also take a few thousand AED into account for other security deposits, like DEWA or mobile phone company.
You also have to pay 5% of your annual rent as municipality fee, a kind of yearly tax. It is charged per month on top of your DEWA bill.
If AC is not included it is an important extra cost, calculate with 500 AED per month average for a 3BR apt, if you do not chill in excess. More for villas. 
Don't forget your phone/internet/tv connection. I pay 600 AED per month to Du for fixed line, cable internet and tv (without premium channels like OSN), a mobile phone with data subscription, and a data subscription for my iPad.
Change your drivers license to a local one, I suppose UK citizens can just swap it. It is mandatory and costs roughly 400 AED. 
If you buy a car with financing, you have to pay 20% as minimum downpayment. Interest rates are low, around 3% for a new car and 4% for a used.
You pay your rent indeed upfront, so the more cheques you have in your contract the lower the amount you have to pay every time. Usually agents tell you that the landlord wants one cheque but almost nobody can afford it. I pay in 2 cheques, because my employer gives me a 6 month advance on my housing allowance.

In my experience it was a big investment to come here, and only after 6 months I have the idea that I start to save something (and less than I expected). Quality of life is good though.


----------



## sheena_164

Thanks for this so much....just a thought do no one accept monthly payments even if you sign a one year contract etc. it's bonkers how do people afford it!


----------



## de Mexicaan

sheena_164 said:


> Thanks for this so much....just a thought do no one accept monthly payments even if you sign a one year contract etc. it's bonkers how do people afford it!


Yes it sucks. I think the best you can get is 4 cheques per year, but it will probably already affect the price.


----------



## UT_Horn

I have been offered the following.

Oil & Gas 
Supply Chain
16 years exp.

Basic Salary: AED 46,395 monthly
Annual Bonus: 25% annual salary
Full Family Medical
100% school including books & uniforms
2 roundtrips per person a year
Monthly transport allowance: AED 6,000
One off furniture allowance: AED 85,000
One off relocation allowance: AED 18,350
Annual Housing allowance: AED 250,000
500kg air feight to Dubai

I am married with 2 kids (2 & 6). Would this be fair offer? Your thoughts


----------



## chiapet

UT_Horn said:


> I have been offered the following.
> 
> Oil & Gas
> Supply Chain
> 16 years exp.
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 46,395 monthly
> Annual Bonus: 25% annual salary
> Full Family Medical
> 100% school including books & uniforms
> 2 roundtrips per person a year
> Monthly transport allowance: AED 6,000
> One off furniture allowance: AED 85,000
> One off relocation allowance: AED 18,350
> Annual Housing allowance: AED 250,000
> 500kg air feight to Dubai
> 
> I am married with 2 kids (2 & 6). Would this be fair offer? Your thoughts


Is this an increase from what you currently make? If so, the salary and allowances seem good (100% school with books and uniforms, wow! Also a second RT airfare per person seems pretty uncommon from what i've seen here) but really the lifestyle you want to keep up, and what you're hoping to get out of the experience is key. Lots of people live happily on less, and unhappily on more  

I have a 2 and 4 yr old too, and if living overseas is an experience you want, doing it when the kiddos are little is a nice time since they are less entrenched in sports/clubs/best friends etc.


----------



## UT_Horn

chiapet said:


> Is this an increase from what you currently make? If so, the salary and allowances seem good (100% school with books and uniforms, wow! Also a second RT airfare per person seems pretty uncommon from what i've seen here) but really the lifestyle you want to keep up, and what you're hoping to get out of the experience is key. Lots of people live happily on less, and unhappily on more
> 
> I have a 2 and 4 yr old too, and if living overseas is an experience you want, doing it when the kiddos are little is a nice time since they are less entrenched in sports/clubs/best friends etc.



It is currently in line with my salary in the USA. I was also suprised on the 2 RT a year but I have confirmed with the HR dept.

My oldest son would be enrolled in Dubai American Academy. He seem pretty excited so I think we will take the plunge and accept.


----------



## chiapet

Cool, best of luck to you!


----------



## turbinedude

Is this a DIRECTOR level or VP level position?
if not, outrageously mouth watering deal






UT_Horn said:


> I have been offered the following.
> 
> Oil & Gas
> Supply Chain
> 16 years exp.
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 46,395 monthly
> Annual Bonus: 25% annual salary
> Full Family Medical
> 100% school including books & uniforms
> 2 roundtrips per person a year
> Monthly transport allowance: AED 6,000
> One off furniture allowance: AED 85,000
> One off relocation allowance: AED 18,350
> Annual Housing allowance: AED 250,000
> 500kg air feight to Dubai
> 
> I am married with 2 kids (2 & 6). Would this be fair offer? Your thoughts


----------



## 7mileshigh

Hi, I'm a 27 year old single male and have been offered the following package:


Salary: AED 39,500 per month (housing allowance included)
Personal accident/life insurance covering up to 24 months of salary
42 days annual leave 
free airline tickets 'home'
end of service benefits

I'm looking to live in a 2 bed apartment in dubai marina, and get a decent car (second hand Range Rover Sport). I enjoy cooking so home cook most nights and don't need a maid.

My main motivation to move to dubai with the above package is to save, a colleague of mine says I could save 14000 AED a month and still have the disposable income to enjoy one or two nights out a week eating and partying, is this realistic?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## vantage

7mileshigh said:


> Hi, I'm a 27 year old single male and have been offered the following package:
> 
> 
> Salary: AED 39,500 per month (housing allowance included)
> Personal accident/life insurance covering up to 24 months of salary
> 42 days annual leave
> free airline tickets 'home'
> end of service benefits
> 
> I'm looking to live in a 2 bed apartment in dubai marina, and get a decent car (second hand Range Rover Sport). I enjoy cooking so home cook most nights and don't need a maid.
> 
> My main motivation to move to dubai with the above package is to save, a colleague of mine says I could save 14000 AED a month and still have the disposable income to enjoy one or two nights out a week eating and partying, is this realistic?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


yes, i'd say that's realistic.
You could quite easily blow the lot, but you could save more, if you wanted.
Is that 42 'working days' leave, or calendar days? have a look out for that!


----------



## asi5a

Hi Everyone,
Need some advice. 
The package offered by a software company MNC in Dubai is:
Base salary per month 35K AED
Bonus 30% of the base per quarter
Relocation allowance including Serviced apt for a month, luggage, and tickets for family

Thats about it, ofcourse medical/phone and other such benefits covered...no rental or school allowance.
I am 40 with 12 year exp and married with a 4 year old and a 2 year old.
Any advice would be most appreciated


----------



## Adventurous

*need help..*

Hi,

I have been offered a job in Dubai, and need to relocate in 2 months. The offer is :

Basic Salary: AED 8,000
Allowances: Furnished accommodation, traveling (in dubai + 1-flight trip home)
Medical insurance for self and family
30 working days annual leave

I am not sure I should take up the offer or not. I don't have any work-ex and this would be my first job. Its a sales job with a white-goods distributor.

Please suggest.


----------



## mjay86

Hi everyone,

Hi Everyone,

I am an Indian resident with British education (MBA) and more than 4 years work experience in Event Management (in UK, India, South Africa). I would like to know how much would be the average salary range for an Event Coordinator in Abu dhabi - let's say the employer is a government organization. 

I have been offered a job but we are yet to discuss the compensation package.

This thread looks extremely relevant but quite long. So, hopefully I will get some answers here )

Any information will be much appreciated!

Thanks guys!


----------



## m1key

mjay86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am an Indian resident with British education (MBA) and more than 4 years work experience in Event Management (in UK, India, South Africa). I would like to know how much would be the average salary range for an Event Coordinator in Abu dhabi - let's say the employer is a government organization.
> 
> I have been offered a job but we are yet to discuss the compensation package.
> 
> *This thread looks extremely relevant but quite long. So, hopefully I will get some answers here* )
> 
> Any information will be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks guys!


If you can't be bothered to put some effort in, why should we?


----------



## mjay86

m1key said:


> If you can't be bothered to put some effort in, why should we?


Hello m1key,

Sorry if my message offended you. I was in no way complaining or trying to be a whiner. I am new here and was wondering out loud if my message would catch anyone's attention. Please don't get me wrong, no offense!

:focus:

I will be very grateful for any information about salary range for Event Coordinator position.

Thank you.


----------



## saraswat

Adventurous said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai, and need to relocate in 2 months. The offer is :
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 8,000
> Allowances: Furnished accommodation, traveling (in dubai + 1-flight trip home)
> Medical insurance for self and family
> 30 working days annual leave
> 
> I am not sure I should take up the offer or not. I don't have any work-ex and this would be my first job. Its a sales job with a white-goods distributor.
> 
> Please suggest.


You mention coverage for family, so not single ... How large of a family ? If it were just the two of you, I'd say it would be a bit of a stretch but do able ....With child no ...


----------



## Adventurous

saraswat said:


> You mention coverage for family, so not single ... How large of a family ? If it were just the two of you, I'd say it would be a bit of a stretch but do able ....With child no ...


Hi,

Thank you for your prompt reply. I am currently single and don't have any dependents. I am only 22 and want to gain some international exposure. Would I be able to save anything out of the salary?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## de Mexicaan

asi5a said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Need some advice.
> The package offered by a software company MNC in Dubai is:
> Base salary per month 35K AED
> Bonus 30% of the base per quarter
> Relocation allowance including Serviced apt for a month, luggage, and tickets for family
> 
> Thats about it, ofcourse medical/phone and other such benefits covered...no rental or school allowance.
> I am 40 with 12 year exp and married with a 4 year old and a 2 year old.
> Any advice would be most appreciated


I think it is ok, except for the school allowance. Negotiate it because schools are really expensive here.


----------



## saiinch

*First job in Dubai*

Hello all,

I've got job offer of AED4000 and AED4500 after my probation period of 6 months, the job nature is IT Coordinator (Web design & development).

I know the salary is very less but i do not have any other option, the company will issue me the visa with status as of "Sales Person". Can anyone tell me what are the restrictions with this visa status? or how will i be able to update my visa status from sales to any higher category if there is any?

PS: I am not an expat in South Africa, i cannot change that in my profile 

Kind regards


----------



## Anubis0931

Hello everyone,
I am new to this forum but from what I have seen it is one of the best for expats. I have been given a job offer in Dubai and would like to know if it sounds reasonable. 

Base salary=22435
Housing and Supplementary Allowance=403824 p a
50% of Housing allowance for home rent advance
Health insurance provided for me and family
Annual vacation tickets Business class for me and family
Schooling for children=30000 p a
30 days vacation paid
Business class tickets for me and family upon completion
Relocation Allowance returning home of 20000.
Gratuity pay at end of contract as well.
They did not offer a vehicle allowance.

The position is a training position (military background) that is all I can say sorry.
It is a 2 year contract with renewal option.

I have a family of 4. Two kids (2 and 8) plus my wife. We think this sounds good but just wanted some input if possible.

I know that every company is different but does anyone know if you don't use the total amount of the housing allowance, does the rest go into your pay? Just curious.
Thank you in advance for your time and input. I look forward to seeing what people think.


----------



## Chevy105

I am awaiting an offer that i will post on receipt, however, i am wondering is it advisable to ask for a one offer payment for furniture to move into an appartment.
Additionally i will be in compant accom at first and wonder if companies offer a lump sum for your first years rent. I am leaving family alone so loathe to outlay a years costs from my family income.


----------



## gstecca69

Chevy105 said:


> I am awaiting an offer that i will post on receipt, however, i am wondering is it advisable to ask for a one offer payment for furniture to move into an appartment.
> Additionally i will be in compant accom at first and wonder if companies offer a lump sum for your first years rent. I am leaving family alone so loathe to outlay a years costs from my family income.


Never hurts to ask.


----------



## londonprince

*Salary help*

Hello Forum members

I have got a network security role in Dubai. salary as follows

24k AED per month
insurance and flight ticket for family.

i will be traveling with wife and 5 year old son from UK.
In UK my salary is £60k per Annum. experience 12 yrs

please advise if this is OK ?
Thanks


----------



## TallyHo

No school fees or housing allowance on top of the basic monthly salary? Your salary translates into GBP 51,000 so why have you accepted a salary reduction?



londonprince said:


> Hello Forum members
> 
> I have got a network security role in Dubai. salary as follows
> 
> 24k AED per month
> insurance and flight ticket for family.
> 
> i will be traveling with wife and 5 year old son from UK.
> In UK my salary is £60k per Annum. experience 12 yrs
> 
> please advise if this is OK ?
> Thanks


----------



## m1key

londonprince said:


> Hello Forum members
> 
> I have got a network security role in Dubai. salary as follows
> 
> 24k AED per month
> insurance and flight ticket for family.
> 
> i will be traveling with wife and 5 year old son from UK.
> In UK my salary is £60k per Annum. experience 12 yrs
> 
> please advise if this is OK ?
> Thanks


Doesn't seem a good deal to me. 24k a month is less than you are on in the UK and your costs will be higher here. Schooling for your son is going to cost in the region of 30k a year and will rise as he gets older. A 2 bed apartment is going to cost towards a 100k a year unless you live further out or in less popular places.

My advice is to look through this and the renting an apartment thread to get an idea of cost of living. You could do it on the salary, but it will be quite tight in my opinion.


----------



## londonprince

this is what they have offered me but i have not accepted the offer,
but to be honest i have been trying to get a job in dubai for almost a year now.
so i dont want to let this offer go but on the same time i would not like to take a pay cut.
and this job is in DIFC, i can move there and look for another employer ?
what would be the best way to negotiate the base to match my current package in UK.

thanks


----------



## m1key

londonprince said:


> this is what they have offered me but i have not accepted the offer,
> but to be honest i have been trying to get a job in dubai for almost a year now.
> so i dont want to let this offer go but on the same time i would not like to take a pay cut.
> and this job is in DIFC, i can move there and look for another employer ?
> what would be the best way to negotiate the base to match my current package in UK.
> 
> thanks


I would go back to them and explain it is lower than you currently earn. That once you factor in higher housing costs and school fees it would leave things tight. Ask them to contribute towards housing and school fees with an allowance. 

I understand you want to move here, but the shine wears off pretty quickly when money is short. It is an expensive place and whilst there are low cost things to do, it is surprising how much things cost. Do also allow for the set-up costs here. You need all sorts of deposits and rent payments are up to a year in advance. I'd negotiate an interest free loan to be paid back monthly out of your salary so you can pay your rent in 1 cheque.


----------



## gstecca69

londonprince said:


> Hello Forum members
> 
> I have got a network security role in Dubai. salary as follows
> 
> 24k AED per month
> insurance and flight ticket for family.
> 
> i will be traveling with wife and 5 year old son from UK.
> In UK my salary is £60k per Annum. experience 12 yrs
> 
> please advise if this is OK ?
> Thanks


Doesn't look like a good offer. You will be getting less money. Any allowances on top of the aed 24k?


----------



## londonprince

only allowance i will get is global insurance cover and flights to myself and family.
bonus discretionary


----------



## Renoir21

Hello all, I have been in discussions with my current employer over the past 5 months or so to relocate to Dubai. We agreed upon a salary and we are both working towards me transferring over on the 11th April.

Today I have received the contract and would like to ask for general views on the package:
Salary 25,000AED/month
Housing 6000AED/month
Car 1850AED/month
Fuel 750AED/month
Medical insurance - Mednet, Provider - Dubai National Insurance
Bonus, I'm including that in my calculations as it is not guaranteed
Leave 30 days per year
All Visa related charges paid by company
Gratuity as per labour laws
Probation 6 months
No flights home

My concern is the housing and car/fuel allowance. My view is my costs such as utilities, rental, transport should be fully paid by the company and on the above terms I don't see how I can live comfortably on the above package without paying a reasonable amount of costs from my salary.

I will be based near Jebel Ali and initially on a 2 year contract, also I'm 31 and single.

I'd really appreciate some opinions on this.


----------



## m1key

Renoir21 said:


> Hello all, I have been in discussions with my current employer over the past 5 months or so to relocate to Dubai. We agreed upon a salary and we are both working towards me transferring over on the 11th April.
> 
> Today I have received the contract and would like to ask for general views on the package:
> Salary 25,000AED/month
> Housing 6000AED/month
> Car 1850AED/month
> Fuel 750AED/month
> Medical insurance - Mednet, Provider - Dubai National Insurance
> Bonus, I'm including that in my calculations as it is not guaranteed
> Leave 30 days per year
> All Visa related charges paid by company
> Gratuity as per labour laws
> Probation 6 months
> No flights home
> 
> My concern is the housing and car/fuel allowance. My view is my costs such as utilities, rental, transport should be fully paid by the company and on the above terms I don't see how I can live comfortably on the above package without paying a reasonable amount of costs from my salary.
> 
> I will be based near Jebel Ali and initially on a 2 year contract, also I'm 31 and single.
> 
> I'd really appreciate some opinions on this.


As long as you don't go mad you can live comfortably on that package. You should be able to get a 1 bed in The Greens or JLT for your 6k a month. You can rent a Yaris for the car allowance, or possibly do a deal with Bigjimbo who works for Toyota. Fuel allowance should cover you ok. Petrol is around 30p a litre here 

Your company should be providing you with flights home at the end of the contract at the very least. It is fairly normal to get flights annually. Other thing is to check the level of medical cover to make sure you're happy with it. All medical cover is not equal and some are fairly minimal.

All in all, as a single guy you should be fine with that package.


----------



## kirlywurly

Hi guys

Please help... I'm 25 female living o my own (my partners in the uk, joining me later)

I've been offered a store manager position at marina mall, my package is AED10k monthly in total, with quarterly bonuses (depending on store sales), gov. Health card and flights every other year. I've tried negotiating, but the offer won't budge.
It's a fantastic opportunity for me but tbh I just don't know if it will be enough. I'm looking at studios, you can't get anything for less than 40k.

Will 10k be enough for everything?

If some people can advise it would be a real help as I need to make an urgent decision

Thanks


----------



## m1key

kirlywurly said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Please help... I'm 25 female living o my own (my partners in the uk, joining me later)
> 
> I've been offered a store manager position at marina mall, my package is AED10k monthly in total, with quarterly bonuses (depending on store sales), gov. Health card and flights every other year. I've tried negotiating, but the offer won't budge.
> It's a fantastic opportunity for me but tbh I just don't know if it will be enough. I'm looking at studios, you can't get anything for less than 40k.
> 
> Will 10k be enough for everything?
> 
> If some people can advise it would be a real help as I need to make an urgent decision
> 
> Thanks


It isn't a lot to live on I'm afraid. The lack of proper medical insurance is a big concern. Should something happen, you could end up with some big medical bills. It isn't impossible to live on 10k a month, but you'll find it tough.


----------



## kirlywurly

Thank you.. 

I'm not one to go out and I cook at at home mostly. My company (large retail group known worldwide) will give me a loan but the start up costs concern me, mainly the agent fees and various deposits! I'm trying to think of the bigger picture and would love to live in dubai but I dnt want to struggle


----------



## m1key

kirlywurly said:


> Thank you..
> 
> I'm not one to go out and I cook at at home mostly. My company (large retail group known worldwide) will give me a loan but the start up costs concern me, mainly the agent fees and various deposits! I'm trying to think of the bigger picture and would love to live in dubai but I dnt want to struggle


Have you done a spreadsheet? Seeing it all in black & white might give you an answer. There are loads of examples of costs on the site that will help you.


----------



## kirlywurly

Yes, all the sums say I can afford it. Maybe not be able to save... 

Just wanted to get others opinions too

Many thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

Are you currently struggling in life where you are at? 10k is going to be rough in dubai with no housing and no medical and only a flight every two years. 

I have never heard of a westerner only being offered a flight every other year... And is amazing to me that you seem to be going along with that. The fact that people are entertaining such offers, is why the offers just keep getting worse and worse and worse.


----------



## kirlywurly

It is more than what I was getting in the uk. I have no experience as a store manager, only sales advisor and admin experience


----------



## TallyHo

The days when western expats could expect housing, transportation, utilities and schools provided directly by the company are long gone, except in certain sectors notably oil&gas. 

These days most people are given a lump sum and it's up to them to spend it as they wish. Often the lump sum is broken down into housing/transportation components but the salary is still paid as a single lump sum each month. 

As it is your package totals up to 32,000 AED/month. For a single 31 year old person that's a very good tax-free package. Of course it's relative to what you're currently earning and what the standard is for your industry.

On that package you can live in a comfortable 1-bedroom apartment, drive a good car, enjoy life in Dubai and still save most of your income. If you want a fancier/bigger apartment and a fancier car you will have to dip into your salary. 

What I would focus on would be set-up costs. Is the employer offering relocation allowances for shipping your goods to Dubai? Most rents in Dubai are paid in one to four cheques across the year. Will the employer offer a an interest-free housing loan to cover your rent, either annually or quarterly? 



Renoir21 said:


> Hello all, I have been in discussions with my current employer over the past 5 months or so to relocate to Dubai. We agreed upon a salary and we are both working towards me transferring over on the 11th April.
> 
> Today I have received the contract and would like to ask for general views on the package:
> Salary 25,000AED/month
> Housing 6000AED/month
> Car 1850AED/month
> Fuel 750AED/month
> Medical insurance - Mednet, Provider - Dubai National Insurance
> Bonus, I'm including that in my calculations as it is not guaranteed
> Leave 30 days per year
> All Visa related charges paid by company
> Gratuity as per labour laws
> Probation 6 months
> No flights home
> 
> My concern is the housing and car/fuel allowance. My view is my costs such as utilities, rental, transport should be fully paid by the company and on the above terms I don't see how I can live comfortably on the above package without paying a reasonable amount of costs from my salary.
> 
> I will be based near Jebel Ali and initially on a 2 year contract, also I'm 31 and single.
> 
> I'd really appreciate some opinions on this.


----------



## TallyHo

By Western standards you will struggle, no way around it.

It can be done but you will be left with no savings. 

There are many people in Dubai who make 10K a month but that's because in their home countries they'd make far less. These people don't live in their own apartments, they share and in cheaper areas and often even share the bedroom. 




kirlywurly said:


> Thank you..
> 
> I'm not one to go out and I cook at at home mostly. My company (large retail group known worldwide) will give me a loan but the start up costs concern me, mainly the agent fees and various deposits! I'm trying to think of the bigger picture and would love to live in dubai but I dnt want to struggle


----------



## UT_Horn

turbinedude said:


> Is this a DIRECTOR level or VP level position?
> if not, outrageously mouth watering deal


This is a managers position. That would make it SVP minus 2.


----------



## Renoir21

TallyHo said:


> The days when western expats could expect housing, transportation, utilities and schools provided directly by the company are long gone, except in certain sectors notably oil&gas.
> 
> These days most people are given a lump sum and it's up to them to spend it as they wish. Often the lump sum is broken down into housing/transportation components but the salary is still paid as a single lump sum each month.
> 
> As it is your package totals up to 32,000 AED/month. For a single 31 year old person that's a very good tax-free package. Of course it's relative to what you're currently earning and what the standard is for your industry.
> 
> On that package you can live in a comfortable 1-bedroom apartment, drive a good car, enjoy life in Dubai and still save most of your income. If you want a fancier/bigger apartment and a fancier car you will have to dip into your salary.
> 
> What I would focus on would be set-up costs. Is the employer offering relocation allowances for shipping your goods to Dubai? Most rents in Dubai are paid in one to four cheques across the year. Will the employer offer a an interest-free housing loan to cover your rent, either annually or quarterly?


Thanks for the feedback Tally Ho!

I understand your comments, a little more info on my current situation in the UK I'm already on a living allowance in line with the offer in Dubai. My view is living costs in Dubai and Newcastle aren't in the same bracket and I'd be lowering my current living situation while my income increases by around double. I just don't feel the accommodation of 6000Aed/month is close to a standard I'd be happy with considering agent fees, utilities and furnishing a place as 6000 per month I wouldn't be sufficient for a furnished place.

As you say though maybe I'm expecting too much in the current climate.

As for shipping that's the business I'm in so it'll be taken care of.


----------



## Adventurous

Pls suggest. 


Adventurous said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai, and need to relocate in 2 months. The offer is :
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 8,000
> Allowances: Furnished accommodation, traveling (in dubai + 1-flight trip home)
> Medical insurance for self
> 30 working days annual leave
> 
> I am not sure I should take up the offer or not. I don't have any work-ex and this would be my first job. Its a sales job with a white-goods distributor.
> 
> Please suggest.


----------



## rajlaxman2000

*I guess U can take it up*



Adventurous said:


> Pls suggest.


Hi Adventurous,

You can take up this offer. Please o through the below points which I have considered

1. I am considering u r experience near by 6-7 years
2. Rent : 4-5k with furnished (1 bed room at least) 
3. Transportation is expensive in Dubai so lets consider it as 2.5 k 
4. Medical insurance (It is not much expensive, but still we can consider this as fact)

So on an average they are offering you 15-16k per month which is good one to start carrier in Dubai

I am assuming they give u flat for u alone (I mean If your are with family)


----------



## vantage

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi Adventurous,
> 
> You can take up this offer. Please o through the below points which I have considered
> 
> 1. I am considering u r experience near by 6-7 years (he said it was his first job...)
> 2. Rent : 4-5k with furnished (1 bed room at least) (how do you know he's not being offered shared accom?)
> 3. Transportation is expensive in Dubai so lets consider it as 2.5 k (maybe he's being offered transport to and from work, and not an allowance? unlikey that someone on 8K basic is going to be offered 2.5K transport allowance?!)
> 4. Medical insurance (It is not much expensive, but still we can consider this as fact)
> 
> So on an average they are offering you 15-16k per month which is good one to start carrier in Dubai (are you sure? this is a white goods sales job - see above)
> 
> I am assuming (yes, you are) they give u flat for u alone (I mean If your are with family)


careful... see comments above


----------



## sail83

Hi guys,

Just got an offer of AED 14,500 a month - includes health and a flight to Dubai. 

I'm looking at staying in the Marina area (studio or one bed room). Looking about on the net I can see there are places in that area for about AED 9,500 per month leaving me with AED 5000 to spend on living (food, going out, etc...).

Do you guys think this is realistic/feasible? How much does it cost of a decent place in the Marina?


----------



## bangloboy

sail83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got an offer of AED 14,500 a month - includes health and a flight to Dubai.
> 
> I'm looking at staying in the Marina area (studio or one bed room). Looking about on the net I can see there are places in that area for about AED 9,500 per month leaving me with AED 5000 to spend on living (food, going out, etc...).
> 
> Do you guys think this is realistic/feasible? How much does it cost of a decent place in the Marina?


That's kind of on the low side. I've been offered a similar salary but that's only salary. They will also pay me housing ticket and medical on top of that. It depends on ur experience but nope I would figure u can do better in the uk!!


----------



## gstecca69

This is still a very low offer. If you don't have kids you can manage, but with this budget you should be looking at IC or Disco Gardens IMO. 
Otherwise you can even find studios for as low as 55-60k p.a. in Marina, but when you add DEWA, transportation, food etc you will find yourself counting pennies.


----------



## sail83

Thanks for the responses guys. I've heard bad things about Discovery Gardens, I've had my heart set on staying in the Marina area. It'll just be me on my own, so I'll just be buying supplies for one person. Wouldn't 4k a month be enough to have a comfortable lifestyle in Dubai? I wouldn't be getting a car either.


----------



## fcjb1970

sail83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got an offer of AED 14,500 a month - includes health and a flight to Dubai.
> 
> I'm looking at staying in the Marina area (studio or one bed room). Looking about on the net I can see there are places in that area for about AED 9,500 per month leaving me with AED 5000 to spend on living (food, going out, etc...).
> 
> Do you guys think this is realistic/feasible? How much does it cost of a decent place in the Marina?


That is a really low salary if you want to live in the Marina. Is it possible, sure, but you will be barely squeaking by and not saving any money. I would not recommend it


----------



## sail83

fcjb1970 said:


> That is a really low salary if you want to live in the Marina. Is it possible, sure, but you will be barely squeaking by and not saving any money. I would not recommend it



Ouch! Okay - shall reconsider. How much would you guys say a Web Designer/Digital Designer should aim for?

Thanks again!


----------



## Lindsy

Hi guys, 

Here another newby. I currently live in Berlin and will be moving to Dubai in July. Does anyone know how much I could earn in hospitality? Or if this is the right time to make a radical career switch ( due to the low payment in hospitality).


----------



## Stevesolar

sail83 said:


> Ouch! Okay - shall reconsider. How much would you guys say a Web Designer/Digital Designer should aim for?
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi

The Hays 2012 salary guide for UAE shows the following monthly salary ranges for web/digital/it design

minimum average maximum
Databases 15,000 20,000 25,000
Programming 10,000 15,000 20,000
Web Master 12,000 15,000 20,000
SAP (PM) 25,000 30,000 40,000
Desktop / IT Support 10,000 15,000 20,000
Project Manager (PMP - Prince 2) 15,000 20,000 25,000
Business Analyst 14,000 20,000 30,000
IT Manager 20,000 25,000 30,000
CIO 50,000+ - -
Oracle Consultant 12,000 20,000 25,000

Hope this helps!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## sail83

Did a bit of digging and found the following:

Seeing as I can't post URLs yet I shall describe what I found. It's a JBR studio in the Murjan 2 tower. For AED 9,000 a month - it includes bills. That'd leave me with AED 5,500 to spend on groceries, clothes, etc per month. 

I honestly cannot see how I'd struggle with this. Could anyone shine a light on how it would be difficult with a AED 14,500 after looking at my findings?

Thanks again - just need to be more than sure with this job offer


----------



## bengalscientist

*Materials Engineer*

Hello Folks,

I have a masters in materials science and engineering with 7 years of experience.

I interviewed for a position in Abu Dhabi, they brought me over for a face to face meeting, liked my experiences, and offered me the job.

Here is the tricky part, I don't know whether I am offered the right compensation or not. 

Base salary: 20k AED per month (roughly $64k/year)
Perdiem: $15/Day ( while in the country)
House: 2 bed room fully furnished and utilities paid
Car: Mid size car + Gas paid
Travel: 1 round trip to Family

I was asking in the lines of 25000AED per month and $20 perdiem, 2 round trips.

Is it reasonable, am I asking too low or too high?


----------



## fcjb1970

sail83 said:


> Did a bit of digging and found the following:
> 
> Seeing as I can't post URLs yet I shall describe what I found. It's a JBR studio in the Murjan 2 tower. For AED 9,000 a month - it includes bills. That'd leave me with AED 5,500 to spend on groceries, clothes, etc per month.
> 
> I honestly cannot see how I'd struggle with this. Could anyone shine a light on how it would be difficult with a AED 14,500 after looking at my findings?
> 
> Thanks again - just need to be more than sure with this job offer


If you honestly cannot see how you will struggle with this, it really does not matter what anyone tells you. A couple people have given their opinions that this is low and you will struggle. If you choose not to believe them, go for it.

Good luck


----------



## sail83

fcjb1970 said:


> If you honestly cannot see how you will struggle with this, it really does not matter what anyone tells you. A couple people have given their opinions that this is low and you will struggle. If you choose not to believe them, go for it.
> 
> Good luck


I didn't mean any disrespect, I just wanted to show my findings and to see whether I've missed something or not given some aspects enough thought.


----------



## gstecca69

sail83 said:


> Did a bit of digging and found the following:
> 
> Seeing as I can't post URLs yet I shall describe what I found. It's a JBR studio in the Murjan 2 tower. For AED 9,000 a month - it includes bills. That'd leave me with AED 5,500 to spend on groceries, clothes, etc per month.
> 
> I honestly cannot see how I'd struggle with this. Could anyone shine a light on how it would be difficult with a AED 14,500 after looking at my findings?
> 
> Thanks again - just need to be more than sure with this job offer


In this case, just go ahead, buddy! You'll find out for yourself... :lol:


----------



## bengalscientist

bengalscientist said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have a masters in materials science and engineering with 7 years of experience.
> 
> I interviewed for a position in Abu Dhabi, they brought me over for a face to face meeting, liked my experiences, and offered me the job.
> 
> Here is the tricky part, I don't know whether I am offered the right compensation or not.
> 
> Base salary: 20k AED per month (roughly $64k/year)
> Perdiem: $15/Day ( while in the country)
> House: 2 bed room fully furnished and utilities paid
> Car: Mid size car + Gas paid
> Travel: 1 round trip to Family
> 
> I was asking in the lines of 25000AED per month and $20 perdiem, 2 round trips.
> 
> Is it reasonable, am I asking too low or too high?


any help??


----------



## saraswat

bengalscientist said:


> any help??


How large of a family ? In general, with hissing being taken care of by your employer, the 20k will be enough for a comfortable life, but you should consider schooling for kids (hence the initial question). Apart from housing, it is the biggest expense .....


----------



## bengalscientist

saraswat said:


> How large of a family ? In general, with hissing being taken care of by your employer, the 20k will be enough for a comfortable life, but you should consider schooling for kids (hence the initial question). Apart from housing, it is the biggest expense .....


We are just two of us. No kids. I forgot to mention 25 days vacation.


----------



## saraswat

bengalscientist said:


> We are just two of us. No kids. I forgot to mention 25 days vacation.


Sounds great !!! That is a good package in my opinion ...

p.s: meant housing instead of hissing in that last post ... Auto correct fail lol ....


----------



## awaiz85

Where have you got this offer from Adventurous ? Please email me the company name or address to my email, _/snip_. I'm also looking for a job like this


----------



## awaiz85

Adventurous said:


> Pls suggest.


Where have you got this offer from Adventurous ? Please email me the company name or address to my email address "muhammad.awais.shahid", it's gmail. I'm also looking for a job like this


----------



## GlobalCitizenBR

Hello Everyone!

A friend of mine in the US received a job offer from Dolphin Energy, to work in Abu Dhabi.

However he was asked to process his work permit and pay $330 euros for the work permit, but have to send the money through Western Union. They mentioned he can only obtain visas after receiving the work permit.

I found it really strange. My visa process was very different, and my company took care of all costs. But I am in Dubai... Does anybody know about this?

He feels the job offer is legit, but this payment is really strange. Any inputs are appreciated!

Cheers,

GlobalCitizenBR


----------



## bengalscientist

GlobalCitizenBR said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> A friend of mine in the US received a job offer from Dolphin Energy, to work in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> However he was asked to process his work permit and pay $330 euros for the work permit, but have to send the money through Western Union. They mentioned he can only obtain visas after receiving the work permit.
> 
> I found it really strange. My visa process was very different, and my company took care of all costs. But I am in Dubai... Does anybody know about this?
> 
> He feels the job offer is legit, but this payment is really strange. Any inputs are appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> GlobalCitizenBR


That seems rather odd. If i have to take a guess i would say it is fraud. Use caution while proceeding any further. Money sent thru western doesnt see any light afrer. So be careful


----------



## m1key

GlobalCitizenBR said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> A friend of mine in the US received a job offer from Dolphin Energy, to work in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> However he was asked to process his work permit and pay $330 euros for the work permit, but have to send the money through Western Union. They mentioned he can only obtain visas after receiving the work permit.
> 
> I found it really strange. My visa process was very different, and my company took care of all costs. But I am in Dubai... Does anybody know about this?
> 
> He feels the job offer is legit, but this payment is really strange. Any inputs are appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> GlobalCitizenBR


It is a scam. You should never pay money to secure a job, or pay for your visa processing.


----------



## TallyHo

It's a scam.

The visa is the work permit. You don't get a work permit first then a visa afterwards.

The other clue is that no companies in the UAE asks for euros for payment from overseas. It'll be US dollars.





GlobalCitizenBR said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> A friend of mine in the US received a job offer from Dolphin Energy, to work in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> However he was asked to process his work permit and pay $330 euros for the work permit, but have to send the money through Western Union. They mentioned he can only obtain visas after receiving the work permit.
> 
> I found it really strange. My visa process was very different, and my company took care of all costs. But I am in Dubai... Does anybody know about this?
> 
> He feels the job offer is legit, but this payment is really strange. Any inputs are appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> GlobalCitizenBR


----------



## madhu123

What should be salary for a SAP technical lead having 10 years experience in Dubai?


----------



## madhu123

*Salary query*

What should be salary for a SAP technical lead having 10 years experience in Dubai?


----------



## Stevesolar

madhu123 said:


> What should be salary for a SAP technical lead having 10 years experience in Dubai?


Please see post above a few pages!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...uestions-post-yours-here-292.html#post1108068

Cheers

Steve


----------



## santavictor

Hi!! I will be applying for a job in Qatar and i have just Certificate or Diploma Certificate. What do you think will be my salary range


----------



## gstecca69

I received an offer stating "30 days p.a. paid holiday"
From your experience, does this usually mean working or calendar days? 

Thanks


----------



## m1key

santavictor said:


> Hi!! I will be applying for a job in Qatar and i have just Certificate or Diploma Certificate. What do you think will be my salary range


You're in the Dubai section fella


----------



## m1key

gstecca69 said:


> I received an offer stating "30 days p.a. paid holiday"
> From your experience, does this usually mean working or calendar days?
> 
> Thanks


Ask them? Probably calendar, but the people to ask are the people that issued the contract...


----------



## sail83

How much money would you be looking at, not including accommodation rent expense, to live comfortably in Dubai - around the Marina, possibly in the JBR area. I'm single and zero dependancies.

I like going out but I not every night, once a week maybe - I'd probably be staying at home and working on my freelance stuff during most evenings. 

14k a month sound enough?

See how I'm approaching this in a different way since my previous posts, haha


----------



## XDoodlebugger

gstecca69 said:


> I received an offer stating "30 days p.a. paid holiday"
> From your experience, does this usually mean working or calendar days?
> 
> Thanks


What is means in my company is that I can take a straight 30 days off all at once, weekends included in the 30, or I can take six 5 day vacations plus weekends if I break them up.

Or in other words, I can leave on a Thursday night and come back 9 days later on Saturday and only have 5 days deducted from my 30 (this is what I do).

Don't ask me why, I certainly don't ask.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

sail83 said:


> How much money would you be looking at, not including accommodation rent expense, to live comfortably in Dubai - around the Marina, possibly in the JBR area. I'm single and zero dependancies.
> 
> I like going out but I not every night, once a week maybe - I'd probably be staying at home and working on my freelance stuff during most evenings.
> 
> 14k a month sound enough?
> 
> See how I'm approaching this in a different way since my previous posts, haha


I budget 15k for here in the UAE outside of accommodation, my car, mobile, gas is also paid and have a lot of fun.


----------



## gstecca69

XDoodle****** said:


> What is means in my company is that I can take a straight 30 days off all at once, weekends included in the 30, or I can take six 5 day vacations plus weekends if I break them up.
> 
> Or in other words, I can leave on a Thursday night and come back 9 days later on Saturday and only have 5 days deducted from my 30 (this is what I do).
> 
> Don't ask me why, I certainly don't ask.


Thanks XDoodle


----------



## shorty1982

XDoodle****** said:


> I budget 15k for here in the UAE outside of accommodation, my car, mobile, gas is also paid and have a lot of fun.


I think 15K not including any of the other expenses is too much except if you like to party daily


----------



## XDoodlebugger

shorty1982 said:


> I think 15K not including any of the other expenses is too much except if you like to party daily


And travel, big boy toys, nice dinners either out or delivered most days, etc., surprising how fast it goes!


----------



## blazeaway

GlobalCitizenBR said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> A friend of mine in the US received a job offer from Dolphin Energy, to work in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> However he was asked to process his work permit and pay $330 euros for the work permit, but have to send the money through Western Union. They mentioned he can only obtain visas after receiving the work permit.
> 
> I found it really strange. My visa process was very different, and my company took care of all costs. But I am in Dubai... Does anybody know about this?
> 
> He feels the job offer is legit, but this payment is really strange. Any inputs are appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> GlobalCitizenBR


Sounds dodgy


----------



## stamboy

Hello everyone,

This is my first posting here. I have ready quite a few pages on this thead and others and my question is more generic than salary specific so I hope I'm not repeating anything.

I have the chance to go to Dubai and work for a leading international bank. As I am in the UK (not working for the bank) can I expect any expats allowances or will it just be the salary? What I mean is what is the norm?

Many thanks


----------



## Angelica001

hi friends. can you tell me what are the best salaries you will get in UAE.


----------



## rsinner

Angelica001 said:


> hi friends. can you tell me what are the best salaries you will get in UAE.


1 mn USD per annum + bonus for a senior level executive. The very best may get closer to 5 mn USD but that is rarer.
I am guessing that was your question?


----------



## de Mexicaan

stamboy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first posting here. I have ready quite a few pages on this thead and others and my question is more generic than salary specific so I hope I'm not repeating anything.
> 
> I have the chance to go to Dubai and work for a leading international bank. As I am in the UK (not working for the bank) can I expect any expats allowances or will it just be the salary? What I mean is what is the norm?
> 
> Many thanks


As nearly everybody working here is expatriate, you usually but not always get offered several fixed components: basic salary, housing allowance, transport allowance. Furthermore there is medical insurance, tickets home, schooling allowance for the kids. This covers the most important aspects, but probably you will find more.
The split in basic/housing/transport is only relevant for the socalled end-of-service gratuity, which you receive only based on the basic salary.


----------



## stamboy

de Mexicaan said:


> As nearly everybody working here is expatriate, you usually but not always get offered several fixed components: basic salary, housing allowance, transport allowance. Furthermore there is medical insurance, tickets home, schooling allowance for the kids. This covers the most important aspects, but probably you will find more.
> The split in basic/housing/transport is only relevant for the socalled end-of-service gratuity, which you receive only based on the basic salary.


I just found out it's just the salary and health insurance, although probably flights. The agency said the days off offering full expat packages of housing and education, etc are gone as Dubai isn't seen as a hardship like it used to be.

Just my rotten luck. Timing is everything as they say


----------



## Jynxgirl

stamboy said:


> I just found out it's just the salary and health insurance, although probably flights. The agency said the days off offering full expat packages of housing and education, etc are gone as Dubai isn't seen as a hardship like it used to be.
> 
> Just my rotten luck. Timing is everything as they say


They are just telling you that trying to get you to take a crappy package imo. 

No one in their right mind is going to come here on a similar salary as back home with no extras and pay triple the amount to rent a home/villa as back home and pay 40 to 50k for school age (not kg1 or young kids) children most people with senior 10+ years of experience will be seeing when they didnt have that cost back home.


----------



## stamboy

The salary is the same as back home around 25000 AED per month but it's tax free. I didn't say the salary was the same.


----------



## vantage

Angelica001 said:


> hi friends. can you tell me what are the best salaries you will get in UAE.


There are people earning one BILLION US dollars a year.
Are you connected to Royalty? You could too!

does that answer your question?


----------



## bengalscientist

stamboy said:


> The salary is the same as back home around 25000 AED per month but it's tax free. I didn't say the salary was the same.


That is a decent base pay, but if you don't get housing allowance you would lose large chunk of that in rent. 

Usually they support most or some of the allowance, as I read through the posts.


----------



## imac

Jynxgirl said:


> They are just telling you that trying to get you to take a crappy package imo.
> 
> No one in their right mind is going to come here on a similar salary as back home with no extras and pay triple the amount to rent a home/villa as back home and pay 40 to 50k for school age (not kg1 or young kids) children most people with senior 10+ years of experience will be seeing when they didnt have that cost back home.


Not entirely... more and more companies are phasing out the "allowances" below the executive level... there are still many that continue to retain it, or are offering some but not all allowances, but the all-in package is becoming more common...

And with high unemployment in the west right now, and considering anywhere between 30%-40% of your income goes out the door in taxes anyway, its not so out of their mind as you may think..


----------



## shorty1982

imac said:


> Not entirely... more and more companies are phasing out the "allowances" below the executive level... there are still many that continue to retain it, or are offering some but not all allowances, but the all-in package is becoming more common...
> 
> And with high unemployment in the west right now, and considering anywhere between 30%-40% of your income goes out the door in taxes anyway, its not so out of their mind as you may think..


Respectable companies will always cover most of the allowances if not all.

What I learned during my job hunt in dubai you need to be patient to get the right job that fits you


----------



## telecompro

Hi everyone,

I have been offered a job in Dubai and i'm not really sure whether it is good or bad or would it be enough for me and the family to survive on?

My current status is I'm working in the telecom field and have 9 yrs of experience in the field. I'm also married and have a baby coming soon on the way..

The breakdown of the package is as follows:
Basic: 6000 KUSD /month
House allowance: 10K AED /month
Flights back home yearly
relocation allowance
medical insurance

I need your view on the above please and if you think this is good enough for us to live in good standard of living and be able to save if possible..Also im not sure about if this house allowance would be enough to live in a big and decent place in central Dubai.

Thanks all for your advice


----------



## fcjb1970

telecompro said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai and i'm not really sure whether it is good or bad or would it be enough for me and the family to survive on?
> 
> My current status is I'm working in the telecom field and have 9 yrs of experience in the field. I'm also married and have a baby coming soon on the way..
> 
> The breakdown of the package is as follows:
> Basic: 6000 KUSD /month
> House allowance: 10K AED /month
> Flights back home yearly
> relocation allowance
> medical insurance
> 
> I need your view on the above please and if you think this is good enough for us to live in good standard of living and be able to save if possible..Also im not sure about if this house allowance would be enough to live in a big and decent place in central Dubai.
> 
> Thanks all for your advice


10K is a reasonable living allowance, not great. It will cover a 2 bed in most of the places that western ex-pats tend to locate. You don't need to worry about school yet, but if you are thinking longer term is something to consider. 

As for salary, it depends what you consider your value. I am not sure what the amount you put there is I am guessing you mean $6,000 / month (US$). Is this on par with what you currently make (i.e., would you consider it a good offer at home)? 

My personal belief is that at minimum you should get the same net salary plus a living allowance that will cover rent. 

Way too many people compare their current take home after taxes to the offer they receive, which basically says you think you are worth less to work here than at home.


----------



## Byja

telecompro said:


> My current status is I'm working in the telecom field and have 9 yrs of experience in the field. I'm also married and have a baby coming soon on the way..


Don't want to be a smartass cause I've just moved here myself. Can only tell you that housing allowance is ok, just check with them if they give you all in advance, or is this a monthly rate that you receive. If it's all in advance, then you can also save some (not much) money by paying the apartment with 1 cheque.
Anyway, since I'm in the same field (telecom), money is relatively ok, meaning you probably could squeeze out some more out of them, depending on what you actually do. But also bear in mind that telecom engineers are making much less now than couple of years ago (I know what my friends used to make here) due to influx of engineers (and "engineers") from Asia.
For example some of my friends were recently offered *contracts* for ridiculously low ammount of money, ranging from 2.5k to 3.5k USD per month, with no additional benefits. Of course they have turned down that offer, but I can bet that someone, somewhere will take it.
So, what's your speciality and is it a regional role, or a local one? And send me a PM when you're allowed to (after 5 posts here I guess).


----------



## telecompro

Thanks Bjya for your reply,

great to hear that you are in the same telecom field..im currently working for a global vendor and will be also moving to another global telecom vendor..What about yourself? If you donot mind what sort of package are you on and how are you doing so far? are you able to save?


----------



## telecompro

also to add, i have to negotiate the offer but no luck in doing that..they said either take it or leave it! i really dont know what to do ...so confusing! 

appreciate everyone elses feedback on this!


----------



## madhu123

I have a offer for short term work permit visa, Dubai.. Do I need to get Fingerprints attested from the UAE Embassy for a short term VISA? or this is required for a long term visa.
Pl reply. Here is the link:

http://www.uaeembassy-newdelhi.com/consularservices_legalization documents.asp

***************************************************************************
5.	Certificate of Good Conduct or the Police Clearance Certificate
Getting the Fingerprints attested from the UAE Embassy 
In order to get a police clearance certificate from any Emirate of UAE, the candidate has to get his fingerprints attested in black ink by the local police station of his city, then by the Ministry of Home of his state and then by the Ministry of External Affairs of India. The address of their Delhi office is Consular Section, Patiala House, Tilak Marg, near India Gate. Other offices of the Ministry of External Affairs are in Chennai, Guwahati, Hyderabad and Kolkata. The candidate can also directly approach the Fingerprint Cell in Patiala House to get his fingerprints done. Attested finger prints are then to be submitted in the UAE Embassy (through any of our authorized agents) from 9:00 am to 12:00 pm, Monday to Friday. Rs. 2000/- is the fee per certificate in cash, and the document would be returned back after two working days between 2:00 pm and 4:00 pm. In case of urgency, the document can be returned back on the same day by paying Rs. 1000/- extra, per certificate in cash.
Sending the Attested Fingerprints to UAE 
Once you have received the attested fingerprints back from the Agent, you have to send them to the appropriate agency in the UAE. Please include the following items.
1.	The fingerprint form legalized by the UAE Embassy
2.	A copy of your previous residence permit in the UAE
3.	A copy of your recent passport
4.	Two colored passport-size photographs
5.	Any required fees (depends on jurisdiction)
Send your packet to the concerned Ministry of Interior agencies below. Before sending the documents, please call the UAE Office to receive information on required fees, and to make sure you're sending them to the appropriate jurisdiction.
General Department of Criminal Investigation 
Permits and Certificates Section
Dubai Police General H.Q
P.O.B: 1493 
Dubai, U.A.E 
Tel: 971-4-2013484 / 2013564 
Fax: 971-4-2171512 / 2660151 
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae
Police Department - Abu Dhabi
P.O.B: 398
Abu Dhabi, U.A.E. 
Tel: 971-2-4414666
Fax: 971-2-4414938
Website: ??????? ?????? ????? ??????
Sharjah Police
Website: Sharjah Police Headquarters -
We suggest sending the documents to a friend in the UAE, so that your friend can obtain the certificate from the Police Department on your behalf. This will greatly reduce the processing time compared to sending the documents directly to the Police Department.
Please guide me.


----------



## Byja

telecompro said:


> Thanks Bjya for your reply,
> 
> great to hear that you are in the same telecom field..im currently working for a global vendor and will be also moving to another global telecom vendor..What about yourself? If you donot mind what sort of package are you on and how are you doing so far? are you able to save?


I'll tell you more but via email or PM. Post few more messages and you'll be able to send and receive.
Regarding your package, 6+2.5 k USD might not look good to you, but it will look good to someone else, so take this also into account. If they don't want to offer you more, maybe you can see if you can get some other benefits, like a company car, or per diem money when going outside UAE, or maybe more flights to NZ and back if you think you'll get homesick. It would also be a good idea to ask them to provide you (pay for) a hotel (apartment) till you find a place for yourself.
Compare the package to what you have right now, and compare it with your gross salary, or at least net + retirement plan, if any. Is your wife working too? Obviously, with a baby on the way, she won't get a job for at least 1.5 - 2 years.
OTOH, working for a global company here will probably bring you more exposure than working in NZ, even thought Dubai is not a "hub" anymore for telco.

Am I able to save? Ask me later, when missus gets here...


----------



## telecompro

Thanks bjya ..i cant even msg you


----------



## Byja

It's Byja (or Vuja in latin alphabet). 

And one more post and you'll be able to msg... I think.


----------



## telecompro

Alright then let me ask this question 

I have mentioned in the offer that "Period of Notice 2 months after completion of probation period" 

Dont you think thats too long for notice or is this normal in dubai?


----------



## telecompro

telecompro said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai and i'm not really sure whether it is good or bad or would it be enough for me and the family to survive on?
> 
> My current status is I'm working in the telecom field and have 9 yrs of experience in the field. I'm also married and have a baby coming soon on the way..
> 
> The breakdown of the package is as follows:
> Basic: 6000 KUSD /month
> House allowance: 10K AED /month
> Flights back home yearly
> relocation allowance
> medical insurance
> 
> I need your view on the above please and if you think this is good enough for us to live in good standard of living and be able to save if possible..Also im not sure about if this house allowance would be enough to live in a big and decent place in central Dubai.
> 
> Thanks all for your advice


Hi everyone, i would appreciate your feedback on this package as im so confused whether i would be able to save and live happily or not?


----------



## Jynxgirl

What do you consider live happily? It is on the low side for a family. Are you guys ok driving civics or do you think you both need suvs/bmws? Do you think living in a villa is a necessaty or an apartment ok? Is a dinner out at a non alcohol restaurant like chilis or butchers block ok or do you want hotel dining with wine and fine dining? You will live a modest decent life and not save alot on 22k dirhams a month. If you live a frugal life, you will be able to save but will be driving the cheap cars, living in an apartment, and forgoing the hotel restaurants/ski dubai/waterparks/brunching type stuff on a regular weekend basis. Many people do live that way though and are fine with it  

I would strongly suggest for you to get schooling costs included as kg1 is right around the corner and that is 30 to 35k dirhams average at most of the international schools.


----------



## telecompro

Jynxgirl said:


> What do you consider live happily? It is on the low side for a family. Are you guys ok driving civics or do you think you both need suvs/bmws? Do you think living in a villa is a necessaty or an apartment ok? Is a dinner out at a non alcohol restaurant like chilis or butchers block ok or do you want hotel dining with wine and fine dining? You will live a modest decent life and not save alot on 22k dirhams a month. If you live a frugal life, you will be able to save but will be driving the cheap cars, living in an apartment, and forgoing the hotel restaurants/ski dubai/waterparks/brunching type stuff on a regular weekend basis. Many people do live that way though and are fine with it
> 
> I would strongly suggest for you to get schooling costs included as kg1 is right around the corner and that is 30 to 35k dirhams average at most of the international schools.


Thanks for the advice, actually schooling is included but not really bothered with that at the moment. We don't really fancy going out hotels every week, but we need to have a decent life and be able to save abit. I have tried to negotiate the offer but no luck with that.

Do you think with 8k a month can score me a 2bed apartment in the marina?


----------



## saraswat

madhu123 said:


> I have a offer for short term work permit visa, Dubai.. Do I need to get Fingerprints attested from the UAE Embassy for a short term VISA? or this is required for a long term visa.


Best to ask your prospective employer's HR / PRO department. I do know that fingerprints are processed as part of your overall visa application once here, but not sure either way about needing them done before hand ...


----------



## saraswat

telecompro said:


> Alright then let me ask this question
> 
> I have mentioned in the offer that "Period of Notice 2 months after completion of probation period"
> 
> Dont you think thats too long for notice or is this normal in dubai?


Usually the notice period for employment in the UAE is 30 days / one month. Some companies do however insist on higher periods of time, the reasoning being they require that much time to source a new candidate for the job and can't let work suffer etc... 

I have heard of longer notice periods actually, so I'd say you are somewhere in the middle on that one ...


----------



## b87

Hello
I am from Romania and I was thinking of moving to Dubai. I have been there a few times on holiday. I have master degree in Tourism field and one year experience (little, I know).
The problem is that the recruitment agency here can provide me with a not so well paid job. 
Last autumn I wanted to get a job as receptionist which was paid with 3000 aed plus accommodation, transport.
Is very bad in my opinion. thats why i gave up. But now I wish even more to come over there. 
I am single and I got bored of my life here. I dont work here bcos salaries are low. I wanted to come there bcos i have nothing to lose (no job, bf) and i find it more fun life there. 
Now, my question is, how much would earn a hotel receptionist with one yr experience?
Should i try to find in other ways a job, for ex tru hotel websites? In that case, they would provide accommodation for me and give me a better salary?
Would the accommodation be in a shared room? Are the utilities paid or i have to pay?
Any other advices... Thank you.


----------



## shootingstar

*Salary question*

Hello forum pals
Can you tell me if this is a low, avg or high salary 
I am 36 yrs old/married with a 3 yr old and work for a german conglomorate in the oil&gas sector.
taking up a marketing role.. total years worked in this sector is little over 10 yrs.. i have a BS/MS in Mechanical engineering. moving from midwest of US. offer is as follows (gross here is about 5% more than gross currently in the america) ...all PER MONTH figures
basic: 28K aed/room: 9K/car: 2k... bonus 10%
annual flight/relocation/schooling for upto three kids with 24K per year coverage
this is a managerial role.. with no reports..
health insurance for all

is this good?thank you


----------



## de Mexicaan

shootingstar said:


> Hello forum pals
> Can you tell me if this is a low, avg or high salary
> I am 36 yrs old/married with a 3 yr old and work for a german conglomorate in the oil&gas sector.
> taking up a marketing role.. total years worked in this sector is little over 10 yrs.. i have a BS/MS in Mechanical engineering. moving from midwest of US. offer is as follows (gross here is about 5% more than gross currently in the america) ...all PER MONTH figures
> basic: 28K aed/room: 9K/car: 2k... bonus 10%
> annual flight/relocation/schooling for upto three kids with 24K per year coverage
> this is a managerial role.. with no reports..
> health insurance for all
> 
> is this good?thank you


It seems to be OK. The schooling allowance is not great, expect to double and more the budget as your child grows older. I suppose that also medical insurance is included?
Note: i am assuming you do not have to pay tax in your home country anymore.


----------



## TallyHo

Hmm.

I don't think it's a great package.

But it's not awful. You can live off it but there's a few issues:

1. Housing is on the low side. 9K a month translates into 108,000 AED. You can find a decent 2-bed apartment for that in the Marina or Tecom. Forget about villas unless you find something in a less popular area.

2. Schooling is insufficient. Are you American? Tuition at the American School of Dubai starts at 50,000 AED for kindergarten and rises to 78,000 AED for K1-12. Other American schools are cheaper but only slightly. 

Since your overall salary is only 5% more than your current salary, the tax free bit may appeal to you but keep in mind that as an US citizen you'll still need to pay income tax on all income above 95,000 USD. Since you'll have to dip into your basic salary to pay for school fees and probably part of your rent expenses, that probably will eat up your "savings" from not having to pay income tax to Uncle Sam. 

Last consideration that many people don't consider is your retirement/pension benefits. In the US you pay social security, which is matched by your employer. The employer probably also offers additional pension matching programs such as 401K. So there's hidden benefits that aren't always apparent on your pay cheque. Out here there's almost no real pensions offered by companies except for the end of service gratuity, which is often miniscule compared to what you could receive in your home country. Thus your potential savings need to factor in the loss of employer contribued pension funds.

All in all I think you'll end up no better off on that package. You probably won't be worse off either. You won't struggle to make ends meet. But you probably won't be saving much more than you currently do. 



shootingstar said:


> Hello forum pals
> Can you tell me if this is a low, avg or high salary
> I am 36 yrs old/married with a 3 yr old and work for a german conglomorate in the oil&gas sector.
> taking up a marketing role.. total years worked in this sector is little over 10 yrs.. i have a BS/MS in Mechanical engineering. moving from midwest of US. offer is as follows (gross here is about 5% more than gross currently in the america) ...all PER MONTH figures
> basic: 28K aed/room: 9K/car: 2k... bonus 10%
> annual flight/relocation/schooling for upto three kids with 24K per year coverage
> this is a managerial role.. with no reports..
> health insurance for all
> 
> is this good?thank you


----------



## kate_william

*Expected salary for my education and experience?*

Im a 26 year old american female with a family. I have a BA and a masters in health care administration from a good university in America. i have 8 years experience in management of payroll im looking to now get a job in my scope of education. what can i expect with this background as in a salary?

Do you think Ill get any job offers via the websites like bayt and such?


----------



## Chevy105

Do all firms expect you to ask them to increase their offer?
I have an offer that totals 330K on the table all allowances included for
an engineers job in Abu Dhabi.
I will be single status.


----------



## ExArab

TallyHo said:


> Last consideration that many people don't consider is your retirement/pension benefits. In the US you pay social security, which is matched by your employer. The employer probably also offers additional pension matching programs such as 401K. So there's hidden benefits that aren't always apparent on your pay cheque. Out here there's almost no real pensions offered by companies except for the end of service gratuity, which is often miniscule compared to what you could receive in your home country. Thus your potential savings need to factor in the loss of employer contribued pension funds.
> 
> All in all I think you'll end up no better off on that package. You probably won't be worse off either. You won't struggle to make ends meet. But you probably won't be saving much more than you currently do.


That is an excellent point and I think it should be seriously considered as part of the compensation conversations with the employer in that part of the world.


----------



## b87

b87 said:


> Hello
> I am from Romania and I was thinking of moving to Dubai. I have been there a few times on holiday. I have master degree in Tourism field and one year experience (little, I know).
> The problem is that the recruitment agency here can provide me with a not so well paid job.
> Last autumn I wanted to get a job as receptionist which was paid with 3000 aed plus accommodation, transport.
> Is very bad in my opinion. thats why i gave up. But now I wish even more to come over there.
> 
> Now, my question is, how much would earn a hotel receptionist with one yr experience?
> Should i try to find in other ways a job, for ex tru hotel websites? In that case, they would provide accommodation for me and give me a better salary?
> Would the accommodation be in a shared room? Are the utilities paid or i have to pay?
> Any other advices... Thank you.


Anyone, please?


----------



## shootingstar

thanks Talluho and Mexican

Yes, i am amaerican and I will not pay ANY taxes, thanks for the 95K exemption + write you can take on rentals (which is 56$K in dubai)... so no taxes to the US.

you say its a so so salary.. do you believe a manufacturing company would pay more than this? its not hardcore E&P or oil firm,, nor a financial firm...

What kind of salary should I be targetting... i am told the schooling refudn is tied to one's position in the firm!!! my spreadsheet is telling me that i can save $5000 a month (US dollars)... yet afford a 110K AED rental place... is this something of an incorrect math?



TallyHo said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I don't think it's a great package.
> 
> But it's not awful. You can live off it but there's a few issues:
> 
> 1. Housing is on the low side. 9K a month translates into 108,000 AED. You can find a decent 2-bed apartment for that in the Marina or Tecom. Forget about villas unless you find something in a less popular area.
> 
> 2. Schooling is insufficient. Are you American? Tuition at the American School of Dubai starts at 50,000 AED for kindergarten and rises to 78,000 AED for K1-12. Other American schools are cheaper but only slightly.
> 
> Since your overall salary is only 5% more than your current salary, the tax free bit may appeal to you but keep in mind that as an US citizen you'll still need to pay income tax on all income above 95,000 USD. Since you'll have to dip into your basic salary to pay for school fees and probably part of your rent expenses, that probably will eat up your "savings" from not having to pay income tax to Uncle Sam.
> 
> Last consideration that many people don't consider is your retirement/pension benefits. In the US you pay social security, which is matched by your employer. The employer probably also offers additional pension matching programs such as 401K. So there's hidden benefits that aren't always apparent on your pay cheque. Out here there's almost no real pensions offered by companies except for the end of service gratuity, which is often miniscule compared to what you could receive in your home country. Thus your potential savings need to factor in the loss of employer contribued pension funds.
> 
> All in all I think you'll end up no better off on that package. You probably won't be worse off either. You won't struggle to make ends meet. But you probably won't be saving much more than you currently do.


----------



## telecompro

telecompro said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai and i'm not really sure whether it is good or bad or would it be enough for me and the family to survive on?
> 
> My current status is I'm working in the telecom field and have 9 yrs of experience in the field. I'm also married and have a baby coming soon on the way..
> 
> The breakdown of the package is as follows:
> Basic: 6000 KUSD /month
> House allowance: 10K AED /month
> Flights back home yearly
> relocation allowance
> medical insurance
> 
> I need your view on the above please and if you think this is good enough for us to live in good standard of living and be able to save if possible..Also im not sure about if this house allowance would be enough to live in a big and decent place in central Dubai.
> 
> Thanks all for your advice



anyone else with feedback to this offer?


----------



## Jynxgirl

b87 said:


> Anyone, please?


Hotel receptionist is usually looking at 3 to 5k, shared accomodations, and transportation to and from. Do you speak multiple languages? More languages you speak, the more you are sought after for the better hotels and the higher the range your pay will go. But still, even in the five star hotels, they are being paid quite poorly and stuck in one bedroom shared apartments. 

My info comes from people who worked at Atlantis mainly. Atlantis used to house their people in the building beside mine so talked with them quite a bit.


----------



## Jynxgirl

shootingstar said:


> thanks Talluho and Mexican
> 
> Yes, i am amaerican and I will not pay ANY taxes, thanks for the 95K exemption + write you can take on rentals (which is 56$K in dubai)... so no taxes to the US.
> 
> you say its a so so salary.. do you believe a manufacturing company would pay more than this? its not hardcore E&P or oil firm,, nor a financial firm...
> 
> What kind of salary should I be targetting... i am told the schooling refudn is tied to one's position in the firm!!! my spreadsheet is telling me that i can save $5000 a month (US dollars)... yet afford a 110K AED rental place... is this something of an incorrect math?


It is an ok salary. Not great. If you can save 5k/18k, of a 28k salary with a child and a spouse, you would be my rock star. I as a single person can live off about 5k a month but my meals at work are practically free so four days a week I dont eat at home/out, I dont pay for gas nor anything vehicle related, and my entire accomodations is covered including utilities, cable, and ac. My opinion is a family with one child can live fine on 28k a year but just dont expect to save much of anything. Probly the first year nothing. After the first year, you might be able to squeeze out and save 1500$/5500 dirhams a month or so as long as you avoid doing a whole lot. 

Coming from the midwest, you also will probly have an extreme shock at the crazy prices of things here. Everything costs about 1.5x or more like usually 2x the price of whatever in the usa. And sometimes, the price is 3 to 5 times the price..... It is just expensive. A humidifier I just got for someone was half the price in the usa as what was found here... and here's low priced ones were cheap knock off chinese crap. Going out to eat at non alcohol basic restaurants also is about 1.5x the price of the usa, for instance Texas Roadhouse 10.99 meal is 50 dirhams here. And the soda/tea/water is like 15 dirhams... And lots of places dont give refills! I dont golf here even though at home I golf every week and miss it dearly.... As is 400 to 600 dirhams to go golfing depending on the time of the year. Price difference of ??????? over my 17$ local municipality course.


----------



## b87

Jynxgirl said:


> Hotel receptionist is usually looking at 3 to 5k, shared accomodations, and transportation to and from. Do you speak multiple languages? More languages you speak, the more you are sought after for the better hotels and the higher the range your pay will go. But still, even in the five star hotels, they are being paid quite poorly and stuck in one bedroom shared apartments.
> 
> My info comes from people who worked at Atlantis mainly. Atlantis used to house their people in the building beside mine so talked with them quite a bit.



Thanks for your answer.
So you are saying Atlantis provides shared accommodation in ONE ROOM? Like 2 persons in one room? That is bad...
Is any tax you can pay to "upgrade" in a private bedroom with bathroom?

Is it possible to negociate your offer? As you said, if I speak 2-3 languages, if I have degree to use it to increase my salary?


----------



## fcjb1970

b87 said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> So you are saying Atlantis provides shared accommodation in ONE ROOM? Like 2 persons in one room? That is bad...
> Is any tax you can pay to "upgrade" in a private bedroom with bathroom?
> 
> Is it possible to negociate your offer? As you said, if I speak 2-3 languages, if I have degree to use it to increase my salary?


Standard accommodation for someone who is not at manager or above would be similar to a two or three bedroom apartment with 2 per room. So sharing kitchen, bathroom with 4 to 6 people.

Most places will offer an allowance in place of accommodation but this is often pretty low (less than 1K), and some hotels only allow married people (well that holds for woman, not sure about men) to live outside.

I hate to tell you but 3K/month is actually a pretty good entry level offer based on what hotels pay. Hotels, even 5-star, just don't pay well. They pretty much have an unending supply of people from SE Asia and the Sub Continent that are happy to work for salaries in the 1500 range.

Not sure what languages you speak. If you speak Russian that may offer value to certain hotels that have a lot of Russian tour groups. Everyone speaks English, so that does not do much for you.


----------



## de Mexicaan

Jynxgirl said:


> It is an ok salary. Not great. If you can save 5k/18k, of a 28k salary with a child and a spouse, you would be my rock star. I as a single person can live off about 5k a month but my meals at work are practically free so four days a week I dont eat at home/out, I dont pay for gas nor anything vehicle related, and my entire accomodations is covered including utilities, cable, and ac. My opinion is a family with one child can live fine on 28k a year but just dont expect to save much of anything. Probly the first year nothing. After the first year, you might be able to squeeze out and save 1500$/5500 dirhams a month or so as long as you avoid doing a whole lot.
> 
> Coming from the midwest, you also will probly have an extreme shock at the crazy prices of things here. Everything costs about 1.5x or more like usually 2x the price of whatever in the usa. And sometimes, the price is 3 to 5 times the price..... It is just expensive. A humidifier I just got for someone was half the price in the usa as what was found here... and here's low priced ones were cheap knock off chinese crap. Going out to eat at non alcohol basic restaurants also is about 1.5x the price of the usa, for instance Texas Roadhouse 10.99 meal is 50 dirhams here. And the soda/tea/water is like 15 dirhams... And lots of places dont give refills! I dont golf here even though at home I golf every week and miss it dearly.... As is 400 to 600 dirhams to go golfing depending on the time of the year. Price difference of ??????? over my 17$ local municipality course.


I think, indeed probably after the first year, you could save 10k AED per month if you would receive a full schooling allowance. And that is living a normal life without eating/drinking out too often.


----------



## kate_william

Im a 26 year old american female with a family. I have a BA and a masters in health care administration from a good university in America. i have 8 years experience in management accounting. however, im looking to now get a job in my scope of education. what can i expect with this background as in a salary?

Do you think Ill get any job offers via the websites like bayt and such?


----------



## gemastar

kate_william said:


> Im a 26 year old american female with a family. I have a BA and a masters in health care administration from a good university in America. i have 8 years experience in management accounting. however, im looking to now get a job in my scope of education. what can i expect with this background as in a salary?
> 
> Do you think Ill get any job offers via the websites like bayt and such?


Hi Kate
Based on the Skilled and specalist administrators I know, i would say that as an American, you would be looking at around 15,000-18,000k per month (including allowances). Possible you would get healthcare for yourself but unlikely for your family.

Are you still in the USA or here in Dubai?

If you are in the USA, Bayt and alike are good to get initial interviews, but more and more often now, people are expected to come out for final interviews.
This didnt used to be the case but as Dubai is now a desirable place to be, rather than somewhere you end up, things have really changed.

Most people I know, have come out for 2 week holiday (with or without your kids, depending on your financial circumstances) and gotten as many interviews in this period as possible.

Then you can finish your job negotiations from the US when you get home.

Best of luck and I hope you find your dream.


----------



## zed_kid

Hi guys im being offered 25k all inclusive with medical. It’s a good offer but its in abu dhabi and I still have my downtown apartment till November. So my question is, anyone doing a commute from downtown dubai to abu dhabi daily? How soul destroying is it?


----------



## kate_william

gemastar said:


> Hi Kate
> Based on the Skilled and specalist administrators I know, i would say that as an American, you would be looking at around 15,000-18,000k per month (including allowances). Possible you would get healthcare for yourself but unlikely for your family.
> 
> Are you still in the USA or here in Dubai?
> 
> If you are in the USA, Bayt and alike are good to get initial interviews, but more and more often now, people are expected to come out for final interviews.
> This didnt used to be the case but as Dubai is now a desirable place to be, rather than somewhere you end up, things have really changed.
> 
> Most people I know, have come out for 2 week holiday (with or without your kids, depending on your financial circumstances) and gotten as many interviews in this period as possible.
> 
> Then you can finish your job negotiations from the US when you get home.
> 
> Best of luck and I hope you find your dream.


Why do you think That i would most like ly NOT get health care for my family? I thought it was pretty standard to offermedical to the whole family? I know people who work for crummy jobs get health for the family there? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ronafeli

Hi! I'm a Neonatal ICU nurse who was offered a job by Dubai Health Authority to work in one of their hospitals. Their offer, allowances included is 7,802. Housing is not free but they said that they will provide for our housing for 600 aed (2 in a room) or 1,000aed (solo). Is that offer already competitive? Will I be able to save at least 4,000 AED /month? Do you have any idea about the condition of their housing? Many thanks!


----------



## Londinium 13

Hi there, i am in UK at the moment and would like to relocate in Dubai but i do not know how to apply jobs and what jobs would be suitable for me as i am doing a Police job at the moment and have a 8 years letting Negotiator (estate agent) experience. so what kind of job i could get in Dubai? 
is any one who can give me a exact advice and show me the right direction please?

Thanks


----------



## veiledcandle

Hi All, 
I have been made an offer to transfer to the Dubai office of my company. I am being offered total of AED10,750 per month as allowance to cover accommodation and car costs. Would this be suitable to cover a good 1 bed appartment (in Dubai Marina?), car rental and all normal living costs each month. This is for a single person with no dependents.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ADAM19

Hi all , I need your advise , i am offered AED 11 K monthly salary beside accomodation . I will move with my wife and 2 years daughters , my wife will not work to take care of our daughter 
my question is , if we plan to depend mainly on cooking at home and we plan not to go out more than once a week to a mall or unexpensive place to eat ,, 

how much we can spend and how much we can save ?


----------



## gemastar

kate_william said:


> Why do you think That i would most like ly NOT get health care for my family? I thought it was pretty standard to offermedical to the whole family? I know people who work for crummy jobs get health for the family there? Thanks for the reply!


Hi Kate, I havent personally KNOWN any women in the past 6 months get more than just heathcare for themselves. Companies are getting more and more tight.
I hope you do get it. That would be brilliant, but just do not count your chickens before they hatch.
On the otherhand, most guys I know, even in much lower paid roles than you would get, DO get family healthcare.... so swings and round abouts, with no fixed rules.

Fingers crossed you get a great package though!


----------



## m1key

gemastar said:


> Hi Kate, I havent personally KNOWN any women in the past 6 months get more than just heathcare for themselves. Companies are getting more and more tight.
> I hope you do get it. That would be brilliant, but just do not count your chickens before they hatch.
> On the otherhand, most guys I know, even in much lower paid roles than you would get, DO get family healthcare.... so swings and round abouts, with no fixed rules.
> 
> Fingers crossed you get a great package though!


I know several that do get it. It is just something to negotiate. The most important thing is to check carefully the level of cover. Some of the policies handed out are of less use than a chocolate tea pot should you fall ill.


----------



## TallyHo

It will depend on the level of the role and the company itself.

If you're hired at the level to be able to support a family (30K+ monthly salaries) you most likely will be offered health care for the family. My company does that.

But for positions that are classified as junior it's rare for health care to be extended to the family as they don't expect the employee to have a family.

Companies are very careful about single/family status because if you're married with children it will cost the company a great deal more as there's the expectations of higher housing allowances and school fees that single people don't require.


----------



## Krom

Hi everyone,

I've just been offered a position in Dubai with my current employer. I'm a healtcare IT consultant/project manager of five and a half year's experience.

My package is as follows:

Salary of 280,000 AED per annum.
6 night visit pre move to assess communities.
Visa included.
One way ticket with the move.
30 days temporary accommodation in Dubai whilst a home is found.
Return flight to the UK each year.
Relocation allowance of 49735 AED.
Desitnation services (expensing of basic home finding, community orientation and setting in services, whatever they are!).
Full healthcare cover.

Does this appear a reasonable offer, which will allow me to live comfortably and save?

My Dubai salary is a 16% increase from my UK salary plus tax free.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Stevesolar

Krom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just been offered a position in Dubai with my current employer. I'm a healtcare IT consultant/project manager of five and a half year's experience.
> 
> My package is as follows:
> 
> Salary of 280,000 AED per annum.
> 6 night visit pre move to assess communities.
> Visa included.
> One way ticket with the move.
> 30 days temporary accommodation in Dubai whilst a home is found.
> Return flight to the UK each year.
> Relocation allowance of 49735 AED.
> Desitnation services (expensing of basic home finding, community orientation and setting in services, whatever they are!).
> Full healthcare cover.
> 
> Does this appear a reasonable offer, which will allow me to live comfortably and save?
> 
> My Dubai salary is a 16% increase from my UK salary plus tax free.
> 
> Much appreciated.


Hi Krom

Everything looks quite good - except accomodation allowance (and school fees if you have kids).
Both these can be really expensive here - so important to try and negotiate these as well.

Example - we live in a 4 bedroom villa and this is around 200,000 AED per year, water and electricity (DEWA) is 24,000 AED per year and our 7 year old son's school fees are 54,500 AED per year (plus 6000 AED for lunches and 15,000 AED for school bus).

Luckily, our villa is provided by my wifes company along with the DEWA and 25,000 AED of school fees - so we are well cushioned against some of the heavier costs.

Are you coming here alone or with family and have you looked at accomodation costs yet?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## friend4u

Ash1980 said:


> OK Guys, sounds like this thread needs some kicking! here I go:
> 
> I'm moving to AD in few three weeks, and I have accepted the following offer:
> 
> Basic Salary: AED 13,000
> Allowances: AED 16,750 (Total AED 29,750)
> Housing allowance: up to AED 210,000
> Medical insurance for self and family
> 30 working days annual leave
> 
> The post is with the government of AD, Grade 2 (if this means anything)
> I've got 4 years of UK experience, PhD, MSc, and a BSc.
> Married with no children.
> 
> How good/bad do you think this offer is?
> 
> 
> it can be consodered good offer but definately not great offer ...... thanks
> Thanks.welcome to dubai


----------



## friend4u

you can try to save 7000 aed plus.... depends on your needs & living style


----------



## friend4u

Krom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just been offered a position in Dubai with my current employer. I'm a healtcare IT consultant/project manager of five and a half year's experience.
> 
> My package is as follows:
> 
> Salary of 280,000 AED per annum.
> 6 night visit pre move to assess communities.
> Visa included.
> One way ticket with the move.
> 30 days temporary accommodation in Dubai whilst a home is found.
> Return flight to the UK each year.
> Relocation allowance of 49735 AED.
> Desitnation services (expensing of basic home finding, community orientation and setting in services, whatever they are!).
> Full healthcare cover.
> 
> Does this appear a reasonable offer, which will allow me to live comfortably and save?
> 
> My Dubai salary is a 16% increase from my UK salary plus tax free.
> 
> Much appreciated.


I moved from India with similar experience i IT , I have also been offered almost same ... its a n average offer ... 30000 plus aed can be considered as good offer


----------



## Krom

*Thanks.*



Stevesolar said:


> Hi Krom
> 
> Everything looks quite good - except accomodation allowance (and school fees if you have kids).
> Both these can be really expensive here - so important to try and negotiate these as well.
> 
> Example - we live in a 4 bedroom villa and this is around 200,000 AED per year, water and electricity (DEWA) is 24,000 AED per year and our 7 year old son's school fees are 54,500 AED per year (plus 6000 AED for lunches and 15,000 AED for school bus).
> 
> Luckily, our villa is provided by my wifes company along with the DEWA and 25,000 AED of school fees - so we are well cushioned against some of the heavier costs.
> 
> Are you coming here alone or with family and have you looked at accomodation costs yet?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Thanks for the feedback Steve. So, I have no kids, which is a bonus as that appears to be where the expense is incurred (extra bedrooms, bigger place and schooling as you mention).

The complicated part is that I have a long term girlfriend who I am planning to move over with. She is working on a separate opportunity that has presented itself to work in Dubai.

Having read some of the scare stories though, on here and through others that we know, we are potentially planning to marry prior to our moving. This will mean that she is factored into my offer from my company as a legal dependent.



friend4u said:


> I moved from India with similar experience i IT , I have also been offered almost same ... its a n average offer ... 30000 plus aed can be considered as good offer


Intersesting friend4u. I do plan to negotiate, but don't want to play harball too much. I don't want the offer to be withdrawn through being too greedy.


----------



## parrish76

*reasonable salary to offer*

Hi. I am in the process of starting up a new business in Dubai. I am an expat myself. I need to hire a parttime assistant/secretary to organize files/emails and data entry. What is the minimum wage I should offer while being reasonable? I expect 30-40 hours a month for 3 months. 

Thanks for any inputs.
O


----------



## Chevy105

Ok i'm going to AD with a total package of 28000 UED pm .
Does this sound ok bearing in mind that has to cover everything.


----------



## new_entrant

Hi guys,

What would be the expected salary for a assistant/finance manager who is a qualified ACA (ICAEW) and has 5 years experience from the big four?


----------



## Wael Abd el-aziz

*Audit & Risk Asst Manager*

I've been offered a Job in Dubai as Audit Manager in a Good reputational company. they are offering 27K AED per month + 25K AED school allowance per Kid. I really don't know if this is a good offer, given that housing is very expensive adding up to 100K per year in a normal avg 2bed rooms.

Pl advise if this is a good offer?


----------



## vantage

Krom said:


> The complicated part is that I have a long term girlfriend who I am planning to move over with. She is working on a separate opportunity that has presented itself to work in Dubai.
> 
> Having read some of the scare stories though, on here and through others that we know, we are potentially planning to marry prior to our moving. This will mean that she is factored into my offer from my company as a legal dependent.
> 
> 
> .


If your girlfriend's opportunity looks good on a stand alone basis, it may be worth getting separate visas, rather than her getting a dependent Visa.
That way, you may end up with two sets of allowances.
If she gets a job as a dependent on your Visa, she will probably not get a housing allowance, for example.
That said, it is often easier to get a job as a dependent, as you are seen as 'cheaper'
If all goes South with her job, you can always switch her across to a dependents visa.
We have a girl here who just got married, and they both have independent visas. Despite being young, they have a double housing allowance, and live quite comfortably thank you very much!
A lot of it will depend on timing / confidence etc.


----------



## vantage

Chevy105 said:


> Ok i'm going to AD with a total package of 28000 UED pm .
> Does this sound ok bearing in mind that has to cover everything.


do a bit more research on this thread, and provide more information.

The answer will be very very different depending on your circumstances now...

a) 26 years old, single, renting in Hull, coming from a 25,000 GPB job in the UK

b) 40, with wife, 2 kids, a house in Surrey, a holiday home in Cornwall and a pony.

c) unemployed / facing redundancy - debts mounting


----------



## PrLady83

*Any thoughts please?*

Hello all,

I am in talks with a hospitality company about a marketing manager position in Dubai. For a single, female from the US in late twenties, college educated, with over 7 years experience, what are thoughts on this offer:
- flight over
- 1 bedroom apartment, fully furnished in Jumeirah Village
- meals
- medical insurance
- yearly ticket home
- transportation to and from work 
- salary of approximately $19,500 monthly.

Thanks!


----------



## m1key

PrLady83 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am in talks with a hospitality company about a marketing manager position in Dubai. For a single, female from the US in late twenties, college educated, with over 7 years experience, what are thoughts on this offer:
> - flight over
> - 1 bedroom apartment, fully furnished in Jumeirah Village
> - meals
> - medical insurance
> - yearly ticket home
> - transportation to and from work
> - salary of approximately $19,500 monthly.
> 
> Thanks!


I assume you meant AED rather than $. For a single person it is a very liveable package. A few things on accommodation...

By Jumeriah Village they probably mean Jumeirah Village Circle. This place is still under construction and will be for several years. There are some nice properties being built, but depending on which building it may resemble a building site. It is also not the most taxi friendly area, so might be a pain getting a taxi sometimes if you're going out. As it is still being constructed there is very little in the way of facilities in the area. 

If any of this concerns you, you may want to see if they will give you an accommodation allowance instead. With that and a little out of your salary you might be able to get something in a more completed/connected area. This may of course affect the transport to work offered.

The other thing to check is the medical insurance. What insurance covers varies drastically, so worth checking the policy details to make sure you're comfortable with it.


----------



## PrLady83

Thank you for the feedback!



m1key said:


> I assume you meant AED rather than $. For a single person it is a very liveable package. A few things on accommodation...
> 
> By Jumeriah Village they probably mean Jumeirah Village Circle. This place is still under construction and will be for several years. There are some nice properties being built, but depending on which building it may resemble a building site. It is also not the most taxi friendly area, so might be a pain getting a taxi sometimes if you're going out. As it is still being constructed there is very little in the way of facilities in the area.
> 
> If any of this concerns you, you may want to see if they will give you an accommodation allowance instead. With that and a little out of your salary you might be able to get something in a more completed/connected area. This may of course affect the transport to work offered.
> 
> The other thing to check is the medical insurance. What insurance covers varies drastically, so worth checking the policy details to make sure you're comfortable with it.


----------



## B777F

*Job Offer Aviation*

Hi Guys,

I have a Job Offer in Dubai,

Basic Salary 19000 AED
Housing Allowance 12550 AED (either take the compoany provided House/incl DEWA or rent your own)
Schhooling Allowance 40000AED/YR
Medical Insurance for all family
Anual Leave for all
And some other Company benefits.

We are a family, with a doughtier 6 years old.
My question, is it possible to have a decent live ind Dubai with this amount of Money ?
Here in Germany our total income is 4300 Eur, housing already paid.

So i`m still in negotiation...

What do you think, is this worth to come to Dubai, compared to our german conditions???


----------



## B777F

Hi Guys,

I have a Job Offer in Dubai,

Basic Salary 19000 AED
Housing Allowance 12550 AED (either take the compoany provided House/incl DEWA or rent your own)
Schhooling Allowance 40000AED/YR
Medical Insurance for all family
Anual Leave for all
And some other Company benefits.

We are a family, with a doughtier 6 years old.
My question, is it possible to have a decent live ind Dubai with this amount of Money ?
Here in Germany our total income is 4300 Eur, housing already paid.

So i`m still in negotiation...

What do you think, is this worth to come to Dubai, compared to our german conditions???


----------



## fcjb1970

Maybe I am doing the math wrong but that would constitute a cut in salary in my book. Not sure why you would even be considering it.


----------



## St0rMl0rD

OK, so I got an offer for a Business Development Manager position in Dubai. Here's what they're offering me:

- Basic salary: 4000 AED
- Accomodation allowance: 2500 AED
- Transportation allowance: 500 AED
Total monthly: 7000 AED

30 days paid annual leave
Medical benefits as per Local Labor Law and company's medical insurance scheme
Plane ticket and visa processing fees
Working hours: from 8:30 until 19:00 (are these regular office hours in Dubai??)

This is pretty much it. I have already asked for a higher salary (at least 15.000 AED), but I don't know what else to ask from them.

Any tips?


----------



## zed_kid

St0rMl0rD said:


> OK, so I got an offer for a Business Development Manager position in Dubai. Here's what they're offering me:
> 
> - Basic salary: 4000 AED
> - Accomodation allowance: 2500 AED
> - Transportation allowance: 500 AED
> Total monthly: 7000 AED
> 
> 30 days paid annual leave
> Medical benefits as per Local Labor Law and company's medical insurance scheme
> Plane ticket and visa processing fees
> Working hours: from 8:30 until 19:00 (are these regular office hours in Dubai??)
> 
> This is pretty much it. I have already asked for a higher salary (at least 15.000 AED), but I don't know what else to ask from them.
> 
> Any tips?


Wow. That’s terrible man. I hope you’re getting crazy commission on top of that salary. It costs me 7k a month just to sleep and get to work in dubai (rent and transport)
How do they expect you to get around on 500dhs a month? Metro?


----------



## St0rMl0rD

Haha, dunno. That's why I require at least 15.000 AED per month. This offer is supposed to be valid for three months of probation period, but even for this period, I need at least 15.000 AED per month. What else should I ask them for?


----------



## Byja

St0rMl0rD said:


> What else should I ask them for?


To GTFO?

Seriously, if you can't find anything normal in Slovenia these days, why don't you consider other EU countries rather than this? You do have an EU passport, right?
If this is only during probation period, then let them provide you accommodation for the same period.


----------



## zed_kid

St0rMl0rD said:


> Haha, dunno. That's why I require at least 15.000 AED per month. This offer is supposed to be valid for three months of probation period, but even for this period, I need at least 15.000 AED per month. What else should I ask them for?


Ask them to provide you with accommodation and transport. These are your biggest expenses. As a BDM you’ll be meeting clients all the time, you need reliable, comfortable transport. Can you drive a car?


----------



## St0rMl0rD

Sure I can. Have had the driver's licence from 2004, not one single accident.


----------



## robbinson.benjamin

*Salary package and growth rate for a Store Sales Consultant job*

Hi All,

I recently came to Dubai on a tourist visa and have started my job hunt. Two weeks passed and I just got a job as a Sales Consultant in one of the famous brand store. The package in just 2000 AED per month plus accomodation and travel. I have a double degree and over 2 yrs of work experience back in my home country. 

I am not able to make a decision to whether take this opportunity or let go of it and look for other ones. 
I would like to know if it is manageable in Dubai with this salary. Will I be able to save any money?? Since accommodation and transport is provided, my only expense would be food, phone, internet and smoking. 
And in case if I take up this job, how fast or slow is the growth rate for a store sales consultant in retail?

Your advise will help me make a decision. Please help. Awaiting your responses

Thanks


----------



## St0rMl0rD

That is really, really, really low...


----------



## saraswat

In one word brother: No .... two words would be : Hell no ....

2000 take home isnt going to get you anywhere in Dubai, about the growth ... think about how low you are staying off .. even if there is internal development going on how long is it going to take to get you where you want to be ? ...I'm sure with a bit of grunt work you'll find better in India ....


----------



## internationalcanuck

No, 2000AED might cover your food and internet, phone. But you won't have any other money to save to buy anything. Let alone afford to fly back to India to visit your family.



robbinson.benjamin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently came to Dubai on a tourist visa and have started my job hunt. Two weeks passed and I just got a job as a Sales Consultant in one of the famous brand store. The package in just 2000 AED per month plus accomodation and travel. I have a double degree and over 2 yrs of work experience back in my home country.


----------



## Sout

*Relocation*

Hi Gentleman/Ladies

My company are looking at relocating me to Dubai, and made me an official offer today.

18500 AED monthly, this would include housing, car and fuel allowance.
Things to consider, is that i have a family. I have my wife and daughter coming along with me.

My wife is a teacher and will be looking for a job there, however i see that the average primary school teacher salary in Dubai is around 6000-8000aed.

If i consider school fees prices, as well as housing prices i really think that this is not going to work out for us. Electricity and water costs are quite high aswell according to some friends i have in Dubai. I am not going to pack up my family and move them to another country to live worse off than i currently am. What are your opinions on this offer?

Thanks
Brandon


----------



## NjxNA

Sout said:


> Hi Gentleman/Ladies
> 
> My company are looking at relocating me to Dubai, and made me an official offer today.
> 
> 18500 AED monthly, this would include housing, car and fuel allowance.
> Things to consider, is that i have a family. I have my wife and daughter coming along with me.
> 
> My wife is a teacher and will be looking for a job there, however i see that the average primary school teacher salary in Dubai is around 6000-8000aed.
> 
> If i consider school fees prices, as well as housing prices i really think that this is not going to work out for us. Electricity and water costs are quite high aswell according to some friends i have in Dubai. I am not going to pack up my family and move them to another country to live worse off than i currently am. What are your opinions on this offer?
> 
> Thanks
> Brandon


If you have 2 jobs in your country and you like living there... stay there. 18500 is a nice salary for a bachelor or young couple. Having a daughter, of any age, will cost you a lot and I wouldn't suggest you to move with that salary.


----------



## Sout

NjxNA said:


> If you have 2 jobs in your country and you like living there... stay there. 18500 is a nice salary for a bachelor or young couple. Having a daughter, of any age, will cost you a lot and I wouldn't suggest you to move with that salary.


Thanks, I have done a lot of research around the cost of living in Dubai and for a family I don't see it as enough.


----------



## Dazed + Confused

I got 30k as a basic, no kids, full health through BUPA, 2 flights back to UK or 20k if I don't use them.

I have a company paid for flat, in International City (sadly), no other allowances and I even get free transport to work.

Maybe I should get a car once I get my residency.


----------



## St0rMl0rD

So I got this feedback:

- 7000 AED/mo would be their investment that should (but won't) cover my costs
- later, my salary wouldn't be lower than 12000 AED/mo, but would be dependant on my performance, so 12000+bonuses; but even that is too low for me

So, the negotiations continue...


----------



## internationalcanuck

Salaries really vary across Dubai, there is no mininum wage, and it depends on your job, the competition for your job, and the country where you are from. So it's not like all teachers get roughly the same salary for the same level of experience. If you teach in say a European/north american private school your salary will be completely different than one at a Pakistan/Indian school.

There was a salary package spreadsheet someone created on here called "Is it worth it", it's very helpful in figuring out if it is worth it to come to Dubai. I would say Dubai is less financially benefitial for most families due to that there are no public schools, and you have to pay for your children to attend private schools. But if you are single, or your spouse/children stay back in your home country it could be much more viable. But once again it really depends on the job you have.


----------



## vantage

St0rMl0rD said:


> So I got this feedback:
> 
> - 7000 AED/mo would be their investment that should (but won't) cover my costs
> - later, my salary wouldn't be lower than 12000 AED/mo, but would be dependant on my performance, so 12000+bonuses; but even that is too low for me
> 
> So, the negotiations continue...


doesn't sound like 12,000+bonuses. Sounds like 7,000+bonuses the way you've written it....

The term 'later' is always a bit of a worry....


----------



## m1key

I think the later means Insha'Allah.


----------



## shorty1982

St0rMl0rD said:


> So I got this feedback:
> 
> - 7000 AED/mo would be their investment that should (but won't) cover my costs
> - later, my salary wouldn't be lower than 12000 AED/mo, but would be dependant on my performance, so 12000+bonuses; but even that is too low for me
> 
> So, the negotiations continue...


In all cases if your salary will be changed after probation period you need to have this statement in your job offer stating the exact timeframe of the probation period and the new adjusted salary. Other than that they can simply screw you


----------



## St0rMl0rD

That's a good idea, thanks. Will ask that of them.


----------



## Colette mcloughlin

I'm wondering what is a good offer for a 10 yr plus very experienced optometrist not an optical assistant an optometrist. Looking at working in a hospital or clinic. Is 20,000 aed realistic plus living allowance and utilities allowance also ?


----------



## boltonpaul

*Urgent Help! have to make my mind up!*

Ladies and gentlemen, I'm sorry if this post is in the wrong area however I need some assistance from some of the more experienced of you on the forum.

I have 'out of the blue' been offered a post located in Bahrain travelling over the bridge daily to oversee some construction work.

I currently earn £60k with company car back in the UK (35000BHD give or take) the position being offered as far as I am aware consists of-

35000BHD salary
up to 35000BHD in bonus (profit related)
Company vehicle
4 bed House (fully paid for- except telephone, internet and tv) 
2 x return flights for myself and family members under 18 per year

Firstly I need to know what else I need to ask when they fly me over for interview this week.

Secondly- my daughter (15) will be coming with me along with my wife, my daughter will require schooling for the final year to take her exams- is this achievable?

Any help would be greatly received, thanks in advance.

Paul.


----------



## Colette mcloughlin

Can anyone tell me what is a fair offer package for an optometrist working in an eye hospital or clinic not in retail. 
Marries two children 3 and 2 years
Living and utilities allowance? 
Flight home once a year ? 
New to all this so all help very welcome thank you. 
10 yrs experience as optometrist BSc degree.


----------



## fcjb1970

boltonpaul said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I'm sorry if this post is in the wrong area however I need some assistance from some of the more experienced of you on the forum.
> 
> I have 'out of the blue' been offered a post located in Bahrain travelling over the bridge daily to oversee some construction work.
> 
> I currently earn £60k with company car back in the UK (35000BHD give or take) the position being offered as far as I am aware consists of-
> 
> 35000BHD salary
> up to 35000BHD in bonus (profit related)
> Company vehicle
> 4 bed House (fully paid for- except telephone, internet and tv)
> 2 x return flights for myself and family members under 18 per year
> 
> Firstly I need to know what else I need to ask when they fly me over for interview this week.
> 
> Secondly- my daughter (15) will be coming with me along with my wife, my daughter will require schooling for the final year to take her exams- is this achievable?
> 
> Any help would be greatly received, thanks in advance.
> 
> Paul.


For a job at that level I would certainly be requesting tuition assistance. I don't know what schooling costs in Bahrain but my guess is it is not cheap. Money wise it seems like a good offer I would be most concerned about quality and cost of education. Also sometimes in Bahrain I have heard they pay in annual lump sum, might be worth asking about.

May want to post in the general Middle East forum also


----------



## blazeaway

boltonpaul said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I'm sorry if this post is in the wrong area however I need some assistance from some of the more experienced of you on the forum.
> 
> I have 'out of the blue' been offered a post located in Bahrain travelling over the bridge daily to oversee some construction work.
> 
> I currently earn £60k with company car back in the UK (35000BHD give or take) the position being offered as far as I am aware consists of-
> 
> 35000BHD salary
> up to 35000BHD in bonus (profit related)
> Company vehicle
> 4 bed House (fully paid for- except telephone, internet and tv)
> 2 x return flights for myself and family members under 18 per year
> 
> Firstly I need to know what else I need to ask when they fly me over for interview this week.
> 
> Secondly- my daughter (15) will be coming with me along with my wife, my daughter will require schooling for the final year to take her exams- is this achievable?
> 
> Any help would be greatly received, thanks in advance.
> 
> Paul.


Well for Dubai add 50% to UK deal for all in

Make sure medical insurance etc is covered properly!


----------



## stamboy

blazeaway said:


> Well for Dubai add 50% to UK deal for all in
> 
> Make sure medical insurance etc is covered properly!


What do you mean add 50% to UK Deal? Do you mean that you need more money in Dubai after tax than you would do in England i.e. cost of living higher and to pay school fees?

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo

Yes.

School fees.

Housing tends to be more expensive, unless you're coming from central London.

Depending on your package, health insurance for the rest of the family.

Likewise, depending on the package, flights home to the UK for the rest of the family.

It all adds up quickly.



stamboy said:


> What do you mean add 50% to UK Deal? Do you mean that you need more money in Dubai after tax than you would do in England i.e. cost of living higher and to pay school fees?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## TallyHo

Colette,

We haven't responded to your posts because we genuinely don't know what a fair offer package is for an experienced optometrist. 

But I would say you should be aiming for a package value of at least 40,000 AED/month inclusive of everything. Closer to 50,000/month makes things a lot easier. It's accepted that for a western family to maintain a western standard, middle class lifestyle in Dubai you will need between 40,000-50,000 a month. As hard as this may be to believe, it is not an extravagant income nor an extravagant lifestyle, but it does assume that you will want to be able to save some money as well. This lifestyle includes a basic 3-bedroom villa in an established area, two mid-rage cars, comfortable food budget, a trip or two a year, some weekend activities and that's about it. 

If you don't care about saving money or are willing to cut lots of corners by living more cheaply in less popular areas, you may manage to get by on 30,000 a month, but it's the school fees that will kill you when your children get older. 

Note that I said 'package value'. You may be offered an all inclusive package worth 45,000 a month and it's up to you to fund your expenditures as you want. 

Alternatively you may be offered a traditional package with defined breakdowns. A base salary of 20,000, plus school fees covered in full by the company plus one cheque per year for 150,000 for your rent. With typical school fees at western standard schools now around 50,000 to 60,000 up through the primary years, for two kids that's 100-120,000, giving you an overall package value of 490,000-510,000 or 40,000-42,500 per month. 

Packages really do vary so that's why it's important to focus on the overall value rather than specific breakdowns. 



Colette mcloughlin said:


> Can anyone tell me what is a fair offer package for an optometrist working in an eye hospital or clinic not in retail.
> Marries two children 3 and 2 years
> Living and utilities allowance?
> Flight home once a year ?
> New to all this so all help very welcome thank you.
> 10 yrs experience as optometrist BSc degree.


----------



## blazeaway

stamboy said:


> What do you mean add 50% to UK Deal? Do you mean that you need more money in Dubai after tax than you would do in England i.e. cost of living higher and to pay school fees?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, housing is very expensive as are utilities etc, food shopping more expensive and eating out also. I understand schools are also more expensive.


----------



## M A ALAM

Hi,

I have been offered a job for "Business Process Assistant" from one of the Retail Garments Chain. They are offering me AED 7000 Monthly. I would be moving there along with my wife. Can you guide me, how can we prioritize our needs on the basis of income (I mean, DOs and DONTs).
Best place to live, and fooding as per received salary.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## Colette mcloughlin

TallyHo said:


> Colette,
> 
> We haven't responded to your posts because we genuinely don't know what a fair offer package is for an experienced optometrist.
> 
> But I would say you should be aiming for a package value of at least 40,000 AED/month inclusive of everything. Closer to 50,000/month makes things a lot easier. It's accepted that for a western family to maintain a western standard, middle class lifestyle in Dubai you will need between 40,000-50,000 a month. As hard as this may be to believe, it is not an extravagant income nor an extravagant lifestyle, but it does assume that you will want to be able to save some money as well. This lifestyle includes a basic 3-bedroom villa in an established area, two mid-rage cars, comfortable food budget, a trip or two a year, some weekend activities and that's about it.
> 
> If you don't care about saving money or are willing to cut lots of corners by living more cheaply in less popular areas, you may manage to get by on 30,000 a month, but it's the school fees that will kill you when your children get older.
> 
> Note that I said 'package value'. You may be offered an all inclusive package worth 45,000 a month and it's up to you to fund your expenditures as you want.
> 
> Alternatively you may be offered a traditional package with defined breakdowns. A base salary of 20,000, plus school fees covered in full by the company plus one cheque per year for 150,000 for your rent. With typical school fees at western standard schools now around 50,000 to 60,000 up through the primary years, for two kids that's 100-120,000, giving you an overall package value of 490,000-510,000 or 40,000-42,500 per month.
> 
> Packages really do vary so that's why it's important to focus on the overall value rather than specific breakdowns.


Thanks. So much tallyho really appreciate your help and guidance. We will be aiming for as good a package we can get.. 😊


----------



## zed_kid

How do you politely tell a perspective employer that the offer is a little low? I got a offer of 18k all up but I want 20k its an abu dhabi job so travel etc will be strenuous. Any pro tips from the long time expats on here?


----------



## psanden

Hi all, 

Today I have also been offered a job position.
I'll be working as a construction manager. The same function I got at my former employer for 6,5 years. I'm 35 years old and will live there allone.

Details are as follows: (per month) 
Basic Salary AED 16,500/-
House Rent Allowance AED 7,500/-
Transport Allowance AED 3,000/-
Other allowances AED 3,000/-

In addition to the above,
* I receive one return air ticket once every year for the Netherlands. 
* I will have 30 days calendar days leave every year and the entitlement of leave would be after completion of 3 months probation period. 
* Medical insurance, relocation allowance etc. are includes in the "other allowances".

Through this forum I tried to all costs at a glance. Can someone say whether this is true?

Rent: 7.500,- per mnd 
5% rental agent fees (makelaar)375,- per mnd
(is this monthly or 1 former?) 

5% security deposit 375,- per mnd

Home phone, TV & Internet package (100mbps) 1.250,- per mnd 
Car lease: 2.000,- per mnd	
Petrol: 750,- per mnd	
Car insurance: 500,- per mnd	
DEWA:	(Elektra en Water) 500,- per mnd 
+5% tax/ annual rent as municipality fee 375,- per mnd

AC:	(airco en verwarming) 500,- per mnd 
Empower (district cooling) 400,- per mnd
Mobile phone 250,- per mnd
Food: 550,- per mnd	+
Totaal kosten per maand in Dubai 15.325,- per mnd


----------



## psanden

Sorry, my previous post went all wrong.

Rent: 7.500,- per mnd 
5% rental agent fees (makelaar) 375,- per mnd	
5% security deposit 375,- per mnd

Home phone, TV & Internet package (100mbps) 1.250,- per mnd 
Car lease:  2.000,- per mnd	
Petrol: 750,- per mnd	
Car insurance: 500,- per mnd	
DEWA:	(Elektra en Water) 500,- per mnd 
+5% tax/ annual rent as municipality fee	375,- per mnd
AC:	(is this the airco?) 500,- per mnd 
Empower (district cooling) 400,- per mnd
Mobile phone 250,- per mnd
Food: 550,- per mnd Total: 15.325,- per mnd

For the Dutch expats:
do you have a Social Insurance completed in Netherlands. These are high monthly costs.

Like I see your responses.
Thank you so much


----------



## vantage

psanden said:


> Sorry, my previous post went all wrong.
> 
> Rent: 7.500,- per mnd
> 5% rental agent fees (makelaar) 375,- per mnd	this is a one off payment up front, not a monthly requirement. if you stay in an apartment for 5 years, you still only pay in once, at the beginning.
> 5% security deposit 375,- per mnd this is a one off payment up front, not a monthly requirement. if you stay in an apartment for 5 years, you still only pay in once, at the beginning
> 
> Home phone, TV & Internet package (100mbps) 1.250,- per mnd
> Car lease: 2.000,- per mnd
> Petrol: 750,- per mnd based on a 2,000 lease, 750 = approx 3,500 km / month. Quite high?
> Car insurance: 500,- per mnd not if you lease 'all inclusive...
> DEWA:	(Elektra en Water) 500,- per mnd
> +5% tax/ annual rent as municipality fee	375,- per mnd
> AC:	(is this the airco?) yes 500,- per mnd
> Empower (district cooling) 400,- per mnd
> Mobile phone 250,- per mnd
> Food: 550,- per mnd might be a bit low? it's do-able, certainly, but you might want to head nearer to 1,000. Single people tend to get takeaways or pre-prepared meals more often Total: 15.325,- per mnd
> 
> For the Dutch expats:
> do you have a Social Insurance completed in Netherlands. These are high monthly costs.
> 
> Like I see your responses.
> Thank you so much


a few comments above


----------



## stamboy

I hope to be hear about my package offer today. However, one thing I wanted to find out about is flights. What's the "average" deal given for flights when you have a family in tow (wife and 2 kids)

If it makes any difference the job will be working for a bank but not on all the added extras expat packagaes, just the salary, but i'm guessing some sort of package will be offered on flights or am I just wishful thinking?

Thanks all


----------



## psanden

Vantage, Thank you so much for your comment.

Does anyone have any more advice for me?


----------



## imac

Flights back home once a year for the family is pretty standard, provided you have been offered family status, depending on the company and your position determines class of travel. Economy class for most people, with business/first for junior executives and higher.

For banks, junior executive starts at "Head" or "Director" positions.

Airlines offer upgraded travel starting at mid management as a benefit of working for the airline


----------



## Sindy

*Hi*

Can I just ask a question.... If a contract says the appointment on family status shall be governed by the following terms and conditions.... What does this mean?
thanks


----------



## de Mexicaan

psanden said:


> Sorry, my previous post went all wrong.
> 
> For the Dutch expats:
> do you have a Social Insurance completed in Netherlands. These are high monthly costs.
> 
> Like I see your responses.
> Thank you so much


I am Dutch. Your social security benefits from the Netherlands will stop. Your state pension will not disappear but you will not build up anymore, which results in a 2% loss of your state pension per year living abroad. You can arrange a voluntary insurance against that loss at SVB.nl, but it is expensive and probably it's better to save some extra money yourself.
Furthermore, normally in Holland your company arranges and pays for an additional pension plan through a pension fund. In Dubai you have to arrange it yourself, which is more than you may expect, ie around 20% of your salary. I save this money in Holland, but you can also arrange it here. You can also decide not to save, but then you will be in trouble once you start thinking of retirement.
There is an 'end of service' gratuity that you build up during your working life in Dubai, but it is not nearly comparable to a pension fund plan.
Icrecommend you speak to a good financial advisor that has knowledge on (temporary) emigration cases. It is a bit of an investment but probably worth it.

Hope it helps, good luck. By the way, I am not a financial advisor


----------



## stamboy

Been asked to provide previous salary details, post the final round of interview.

Is this a good sign that I might expect an offer or just normal practice in Dubai, and they could be doing it to other candidates?

Thanks


----------



## stamboy

imac said:


> Flights back home once a year for the family is pretty standard, provided you have been offered family status, depending on the company and your position determines class of travel. Economy class for most people, with business/first for junior executives and higher.
> 
> For banks, junior executive starts at "Head" or "Director" positions.
> 
> Airlines offer upgraded travel starting at mid management as a benefit of working for the airline



Thanks Imac, I'm still waiting to see if I'm going to get an offer.....


----------



## stamboy

imac said:


> Flights back home once a year for the family is pretty standard, provided you have been offered family status, depending on the company and your position determines class of travel. Economy class for most people, with business/first for junior executives and higher.
> 
> For banks, junior executive starts at "Head" or "Director" positions.
> 
> Airlines offer upgraded travel starting at mid management as a benefit of working for the airline


Thanks Imac. I've not been given the offer yetm but the agent told me that I would receive an overall offer, i.e. salary per month and that there wouldn't be any housing or schooling allowances, i.e. I would need to pay these out of my salary.

Flights I wasn't sure on. They know I have a family and I understand I will get healthcare as standard.


----------



## vantage

Sindy said:


> Can I just ask a question.... If a contract says the appointment on family status shall be governed by the following terms and conditions.... What does this mean?
> thanks


It probably means whatever is in the 'following terms and conditions', which you haven't shown us!

If there aren't any 'following terms and conditions', then you need to ask for them.


----------



## imac

stamboy said:


> Thanks Imac. I've not been given the offer yetm but the agent told me that I would receive an overall offer, i.e. salary per month and that there wouldn't be any housing or schooling allowances, i.e. I would need to pay these out of my salary.
> 
> Flights I wasn't sure on. They know I have a family and I understand I will get healthcare as standard.


This seems typical of banks... I had an offer from a major bank about 6 months ago that I ended up turning down and it was the same, an all inclusive package that did not break down housing or school etc... it was a big lumpsum which in the long run is good for you because your end of service benefits will be larger...

but flights, health insurance and bonus were on top of that... this is what I would suspect you will get as well...

depending on which grade you get in at, most banks have a pre defined benefits package that goes with the grade which includes flights and insurance etc, and they don't negotiate these, really the only thing up for negotiation is the salary...


----------



## stamboy

imac said:


> This seems typical of banks... I had an offer from a major bank about 6 months ago that I ended up turning down and it was the same, an all inclusive package that did not break down housing or school etc... it was a big lumpsum which in the long run is good for you because your end of service benefits will be larger...
> 
> but flights, health insurance and bonus were on top of that... this is what I would suspect you will get as well...
> 
> depending on which grade you get in at, most banks have a pre defined benefits package that goes with the grade which includes flights and insurance etc, and they don't negotiate these, really the only thing up for negotiation is the salary...


Thanks for the feedback Imac most useful. Did they say how much flight allowance or how many flights they would pay for per year out of interest?

Re the end of service benefits - are you referring to when you leave the role you are enttiled to upto 15% of salary?

If so would this be applicable if you stayed within the company and got posted back to the UK say?

Thanks again. Just waiting on job offer now.......


----------



## imac

stamboy said:


> Thanks for the feedback Imac most useful. Did they say how much flight allowance or how many flights they would pay for per year out of interest?
> 
> Re the end of service benefits - are you referring to when you leave the role you are enttiled to upto 15% of salary?
> 
> If so would this be applicable if you stayed within the company and got posted back to the UK say?
> 
> Thanks again. Just waiting on job offer now.......


In my case it was once a year for the entire family in business class... when I preferred to travel, they would check how much the flights were to back home and would give me the money, and I had the option to travel in economy and pocket the difference if I wanted to, or travel somewhere else entirely...

The end of service benefit is part of the payout as per the labor law in the UAE.. I think its one months salary for each year of service after a certain period.. how that would work in the case you describe I dont know, sorry... maybe someone else here can comment...


----------



## saraswat

stamboy said:


> Re the end of service benefits - are you referring to when you leave the role you are enttiled to upto 15% of salary?
> 
> If so would this be applicable if you stayed within the company and got posted back to the UK say?


The end of service (EOS) benefit is calculated as follows:

In case of termination:

21 days of basic salary (not your complete wages, just the basic salary part of your ways), after completion of more than 1 year of service. Prior to that zero. 

21 days stays the same until 6+ years of service, after which time it becomes 30 days. 

In case of resignation:

Less than 1 year of service = zero
1-3 years of service = 7 days
3-5 years of service = 14 days
5-6 years of service = 21 days
6+ years of service = 30 days

Again it is just the basic salary component of your wages. Also when I say 'x' days, I mean per year of service, so for a termination and 3 years of service it would be 21×3 days. This is what is mandated by the labor law, if you and your employer come to another mutually agreeable treatment, and as long as there aren't any complaints, no one really cares. Finally, in both cases the calculations are done with the latest wage package being offered at the time of calculation. Hope that makes sense

p.s: there is another intricacy in the calculation but I can only go so far on my tablet, lol, I shall edit this post shortly when on my laptop and add that ....


----------



## buds3000

Hello all,

First of all... GREAT FORUM with tonnes of info. I have read dozens of pages on this thread and I do have a good idea on what is & isn't right but your opinions will add extra value.

I am an IT Project Manager (mostly working in a consulting capacity) with 8 years experience and I have an offer for a similar role in the UAE (Dubai to be precise)

The package on offer is:
Basic Salary: 30,000 AED per month
Accomodation Allowance: 100,000 AED per year
Car Allowance: 27,000 AED per year
Schooling Allowance: 75% of total school fees for up to 3 kids (i have to pay remaining 25%)
+Medical Insurance +1 flight home for me & family

The advise I am after is whether this is a good offer to take considering I earn £60k a year in the UK? I am married and have 1 year old baby.

Grateful for any thoughts.


----------



## de Mexicaan

buds3000 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First of all... GREAT FORUM with tonnes of info. I have read dozens of pages on this thread and I do have a good idea on what is & isn't right but your opinions will add extra value.
> 
> I am an IT Project Manager (mostly working in a consulting capacity) with 8 years experience and I have an offer for a similar role in the UAE (Dubai to be precise)
> 
> The package on offer is:
> Basic Salary: 30,000 AED per month
> Accomodation Allowance: 100,000 AED per year
> Car Allowance: 27,000 AED per year
> Schooling Allowance: 75% of total school fees for up to 3 kids (i have to pay remaining 25%)
> +Medical Insurance +1 flight home for me & family
> 
> The advise I am after is whether this is a good offer to take considering I earn £60k a year in the UK? I am married and have 1 year old baby.
> 
> Grateful for any thoughts.


Seems to be a decent package, you will probably have to spend a bit more than your accomodation allowance on housing, but it depends where you want to live. Pity that schooling allowance is not covering all, especially if you have more children. But this is not (yet) relevant for you.


----------



## psanden

de Mexicaan said:


> I am Dutch. Your social security benefits from the Netherlands will stop. Your state pension will not disappear but you will not build up anymore, which results in a 2% loss of your state pension per year living abroad. You can arrange a voluntary insurance against that loss at SVB.nl, but it is expensive and probably it's better to save some extra money yourself.
> Furthermore, normally in Holland your company arranges and pays for an additional pension plan through a pension fund. In Dubai you have to arrange it yourself, which is more than you may expect, ie around 20% of your salary. I save this money in Holland, but you can also arrange it here. You can also decide not to save, but then you will be in trouble once you start thinking of retirement.
> There is an 'end of service' gratuity that you build up during your working life in Dubai, but it is not nearly comparable to a pension fund plan.
> Icrecommend you speak to a good financial advisor that has knowledge on (temporary) emigration cases. It is a bit of an investment but probably worth it.
> 
> Hope it helps, good luck. By the way, I am not a financial advisor


De Mexicaan, Thank you so much for your comment.

If you have more advice, please contact me.
_/snip_


----------



## vantage

syedxx said:


> /snip so best laptops deal and mobiles phone with many prizes and discounts


Syed!!

Thanks, this is excellent information. i will definitely email some random bloke for advice on a new technology purchase.

By the way, you have won 500,000 aed.....
please contact me for details


----------



## nikkisizer

buds3000 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First of all... GREAT FORUM with tonnes of info. I have read dozens of pages on this thread and I do have a good idea on what is & isn't right but your opinions will add extra value.
> 
> I am an IT Project Manager (mostly working in a consulting capacity) with 8 years experience and I have an offer for a similar role in the UAE (Dubai to be precise)
> 
> The package on offer is:
> Basic Salary: 30,000 AED per month
> Accomodation Allowance: 100,000 AED per year
> Car Allowance: 27,000 AED per year
> Schooling Allowance: 75% of total school fees for up to 3 kids (i have to pay remaining 25%)
> +Medical Insurance +1 flight home for me & family
> 
> The advise I am after is whether this is a good offer to take considering I earn £60k a year in the UK? I am married and have 1 year old baby.
> 
> Grateful for any thoughts.


Hello buds3000,

It is a good offer and you can always push for an increase once you have got your foot in the door 

Good luck!


----------



## ElCalvo

psanden said:


> De Mexicaan, Thank you so much for your comment.
> 
> If you have more advice, please contact me.
> /snip


Please don't and share it here so other readers can learn from it as well :-D


----------



## FL360

*aviation related job offer*

Hello All,
anyone from Aviation Industry in this forum working in UAE?
Been offer a position in senior ops for FBO. 14,5k all inclusive, raising up to 18k after probation period.
Can anyone tell me the average salaries for FBOs in UAE?
Thanks,
FL360


----------



## desertlove

*offer Business Development Manager*

Hey all,

I got two offers for a job in Dubai.

Please do not only look at the total salary amount, please try to compare with actual salaries etc.. I have 4 years experience in that field as well in the GCC market.

POSITION 1: Business Development Manager/Sales Manager in FMCG

cash on hands 16.500AED (including all allowances)
car and health insurance provided by the company
yearly Bonus at Management discretion - performance oriented
Yearly return air ticket to hometown
salary review after six months probation

POSITION 2: Assistant Sales Manager in FMCG

cash on hands 20.200AED (including allowances)
car and health insurance provided by the company
yearly Bonus - performance oriented
NO yearly air ticket
salary review once a year
medical costs refunded for myself and family (not applicable for me)
schooling fees for up to 4 children until finishing secondary school (not applicable for me)

I appreciate any comment. What is an average salary which can be expected? How far can I still negotiate etc.?

Thanks.


----------



## looper

Hi desertlove,

I am in a similar situation like you but haven't found the guts to post my details here 

Just my 2 cents on the ticket back home: might be worth like 400-500 AED/month depending on where you live!

16-20k including allowances is not too much depending on your job level....a nice appartment is about 8k/month to my research on dubizlle, etc. leaves 8-12k for, ok but I wouldn't leave Germany for that


----------



## desertlove

looper said:


> Hi desertlove,
> 
> I am in a similar situation like you but haven't found the guts to post my details here
> 
> Just my 2 cents on the ticket back home: might be worth like 400-500 AED/month depending on where you live!
> 
> 16-20k including allowances is not too much depending on your job level....a nice appartment is about 8k/month to my research on dubizlle, etc. leaves 8-12k for, ok but I wouldn't leave Germany for that


Funny, another german one 

I am already in Dubai, so this question is answered already.

What about you? Which field are you in?


----------



## Jynxgirl

@desertlove - sometimes we throw too much weight on the salary alone. If you have two options, I am assuming you have interviewed and have a feel for the companies. In the middle east, life can be pretty crap with a difficult company that doesnt understand a good work/life balance or a good experience with a good company. Which company did you like the style/feel of how they are being ran? The company that is paying more, giving school allowances, etc but not a flight home seems like they are looking for someone to come long term, take care of their family, and be a part of the company, imo. Keep in mind, salaries/benefits are always negotiable so if you like one more, ask for what you think you are worth.


----------



## looper

German, male, 29, engineer...I will start Aug/Sep at an energy company. Is that too many stereotypes in one sentence?


----------



## desertlove

so you are still in good old Germany?


----------



## desertlove

honestly I have to say that I am having quite a good feeling for both. One is a start-up or lets better say, the division FMCG is in the process of getting build up and the other is a bigger company with the division already existing.

As family allowance is not applicable for me, is there a chance of negotiating to reimburse me the schooling fees? What do you think?


----------



## fcjb1970

desertlove said:


> As family allowance is not applicable for me, is there a chance of negotiating to reimburse me the schooling fees? What do you think?


You can only know if you ask. Always negotiate, the worst outcome is they say no


----------



## imac

fcjb1970 said:


> You can only know if you ask. Always negotiate, the worst outcome is they say no


The other thing I just learned is when HR says this "is our final offer"... only applies to basic salary part and there is still room to negotiate the rest


----------



## desertlove

imac said:


> The other thing I just learned is when HR says this "is our final offer"... only applies to basic salary part and there is still room to negotiate the rest


:clap2:


----------



## gmanontour

Hi everyone,

I am a recruitment consultant with 6 years experience. I currently live in Australia and have a salary package of equivalent of $100k USD (including 9% pension/super). My take home is approx 60k USD, and my rent would be about 30% of my take home pay, so annually after tax I would have approx $42 to play with. This is not including commission from recruiting but the commission structure here is quite tight so I guess an average year would be 20-40% on top.

I have been approached about a recruitment opportunity with one of the multi national recruitment companies based in Dubai, but as of now I have no idea what to expect in terms of package, relocation etc.

Are there any recruitment consultants on this forum who can comment on what type of salary to expect? and if it's common to receive allowances for accommodation or not. I googled and found that an average recruitment consultant would receive 20k dirhams per month. Does this sound right? I understand that if there is no accommodation included then this would be quite poor?

My salary in Australia is currently pretty good so I want to decide whether it's worth considering moving to Dubai. I am money motivated so if I will earn less than what I earn now then no point!

Any guidance appreciated.

Geoff


----------



## looper

desertlove said:


> so you are still in good old Germany?


final months....things went pretty fast - got the job two weeks ago and am now in the "getting informed" phase


----------



## brucewayne

Hello Everybody,

I am 25, male, single, have 2+ years of work experience in Private Banking in the high end Sales and Marketing function. I have a bachelors degree in economics and MASTERS in International Marketing Management from the UK. I am fluent in English and was involved in a lot of voluntary work as well. 

1. What is the salary package that I can expect? What would be considered good?
2. I am planning to come down on a tourist visa, is it a good idea?
3. I am open to other industries as well, will my current experience count?
4. What should be one's strategy to get a good offer? 
5. I would prefer living in an area which has more people of mixed nationalities? which area would be suitable? Rent?
6. Is dubai a good place for single men? I heard there aren't many single ladies in dubai plus its strictly Islamic so some laws restrict one getting in to something before marriage?

P.S I would be really grateful if someone can share a few ideas on how I can get more than average in Dubai. Many Thanks

Regards,
Bruce Wayne.


----------



## stamboy

brucewayne said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I am 25, male, single, have 2+ years of work experience in Private Banking in the high end Sales and Marketing function. I have a bachelors degree in economics and MASTERS in International Marketing Management from the UK. I am fluent in English and was involved in a lot of voluntary work as well.
> 
> 1. What is the salary package that I can expect? What would be considered good?
> 2. I am planning to come down on a tourist visa, is it a good idea?
> 3. I am open to other industries as well, will my current experience count?
> 4. What should be one's strategy to get a good offer?
> 5. I would prefer living in an area which has more people of mixed nationalities? which area would be suitable? Rent?
> 6. Is dubai a good place for single men? I heard there aren't many single ladies in dubai plus its strictly Islamic so some laws restrict one getting in to something before marriage?
> 
> P.S I would be really grateful if someone can share a few ideas on how I can get more than average in Dubai. Many Thanks
> 
> Regards,
> Bruce Wayne.


Good luck Batman


----------



## brucewayne

stamboy said:


> Good luck Batman


thanks stamboy. I am a big fan of EPL and london. If all goes well, would love to connect with you in dubai. 

P.S Since they have hiked taxes in Gotham and Robin at the helm, I thought it was time to migrate to dubai and drive my aventador there


----------



## desertlove

desertlove said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got two offers for a job in Dubai.
> 
> Please do not only look at the total salary amount, please try to compare with actual salaries etc.. I have 4 years experience in that field as well in the GCC market.
> 
> POSITION 1: Business Development Manager/Sales Manager in FMCG
> 
> cash on hands 16.500AED (including all allowances)
> car and health insurance provided by the company
> yearly Bonus at Management discretion - performance oriented
> Yearly return air ticket to hometown
> salary review after six months probation
> 
> POSITION 2: Assistant Sales Manager in FMCG
> 
> cash on hands 20.200AED (including allowances)
> car and health insurance provided by the company
> yearly Bonus - performance oriented
> NO yearly air ticket
> salary review once a year
> medical costs refunded for myself and family (not applicable for me)
> schooling fees for up to 4 children until finishing secondary school (not applicable for me)
> 
> Thanks.


I appreciate any comment. What is an average salary which can be asked for? How far can I still negotiate etc.?

Having appointment with them soon, so appreciate every feedback. Thanks.


----------



## kentj

*Interview/offer*

Hi all,

My husband has got an interview next week . The terms are 28k aed per month all in. In addition, flights, medical, provident fund and an education allowance of 55,000 aed per child per year are included. 

We are a family of 5 and wonder whether this will give us a reasonable living? Really appreciate some thoughts from you guys

This has been our dream for a while now, but needs to be the right package

Thanks in advance


----------



## leeski09

So my better half and I are now married, and a couple of months away from our move.
Hopefully she will be able to sponsor me. Her package is pretty good i think: 
247k AED p.a. Car / fuel. 2/3 bed villa- c. 100000 p.a. / 4 international return flights a year for her and our daughter. Health / medical for her and daughter. She works in specialist security: close protection, offshore assets etc and has a big future ahead with the firm. 
No relocation costs paid, but we are to travel over very light and dwelling will be furnished to good standard, which will be fine for the first year. Then we can make an informed decision of where to live once we get to know the place a bit more. We have some good new and old friends in the al safa area, greens, and jebel ali areas. Our daughter just got a place at Horizon School which we are delighted about. Worst time of year to move i guess, but needs must!


----------



## ALEX4PAOK4

hi to all forum members. i plan to be in dubai from next september on a visit visa with a view to finding a job there. i have a masters degree on accounting plus about 1.5 years of working experience as accountant in greece. for the time i browse sites looking for a job and the wages. for assistant accountants the wages are 2000-4000 (probably AED if i am not mistaken). is it possible for sbody to make it in dubai with that wage? are accountants there badly paid, or do i understand something wrong in my search? thanks in advance for any replies and my apologies if i am on the wrong topic.


----------



## saraswat

ALEX4PAOK4 said:


> hi to all forum members. i plan to be in dubai from next september on a visit visa with a view to finding a job there. i have a masters degree on accounting plus about 1.5 years of working experience as accountant in greece. for the time i browse sites looking for a job and the wages. for assistant accountants the wages are 2000-4000 (probably AED if i am not mistaken). is it possible for sbody to make it in dubai with that wage? are accountants there badly paid, or do i understand something wrong in my search? thanks in advance for any replies and my apologies if i am on the wrong topic.


First off, you won't be able to make it on that wage, period. About the job's, yes for the most part the 'accountant' role in this region is often viewed as a extremely basic 'book-keeper' position. Basically, someone to just work the plus and minus side of money and that's it, no analysis, no certification etc. Try and focus your search towards: Larger, well established companies, MNC's etc...


----------



## vantage

kentj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband has got an interview next week . The terms are 28k aed per month all in. In addition, flights, medical, provident fund and an education allowance of 55,000 aed per child per year are included.
> 
> We are a family of 5 and wonder whether this will give us a reasonable living? Really appreciate some thoughts from you guys
> 
> This has been our dream for a while now, but needs to be the right package
> 
> Thanks in advance


This is not clear.

On the one hand, you say '28k all in'
On the other hand you say 'In addition.....education allowance included.'

It is either 'all in' or it isn't .......

If i'm right, you are getting an additional 13,750 / month just for schooling (for 3 kids) + the flights etc, so is your 'all in' not closer to 45k??


----------



## kentj

Sorry for the confusion. 28k per month with extra on top school allowance of 55k per child per year.
Regards jkent


----------



## vantage

kentj said:


> Sorry for the confusion. 28k per month with extra on top school allowance of 55k per child per year.
> Regards jkent


In which case, it is doable. That is a fairly good school allowance these days, it seems!
How good it is, from a personal perspective, will depend on your current lifestyle, expectations, salary and savings ability, as well as where you currently live.

If you are in London, then prices are quite comparable.
If you live in Leven, you'll get quite a shock!


----------



## Road Runner

Hello everyone,

I received the following offer for accounting management position with a large multinational company:

14.500 AED - base
7.750 AED - housing
2.100 AED - transportation

+13.600 AED education allowance per child per year
+ 1 trip home per year for me and the family (paid as monthly allowance)
+ medical insurance for me and the family

While I could accept most items, the education allowance seems far too low for me, about 1/3 of what I would need. I read here about all inclusive offers and offers split in details, but how usual it is to get such an offer for education? I would appreciate and thought on this.


----------



## M_salam

Hi all,

working as Technical Designer in the UK for 3 years plus 10 years in a different country.

i got an offer with 22K with medical insurance just for me, nothing more.
i'll move with my family ( wife and daughter 8 years old ).
i know it's not good compare to my experience. i was struggling to get any information about graphics industry in UAE specially in broadcasting.

I just want to move out of the UK for weather reason as my wife depressed and wants to move away. what i'm thinking about is accepting this offer then after a year i can get a better offer. do you consider this as a good plan or i should wait and look for a better offer.
Would like to know your feedback,


----------



## de Mexicaan

kentj said:


> Sorry for the confusion. 28k per month with extra on top school allowance of 55k per child per year.
> Regards jkent


Schooling allowance is good indeed. However, with a family of 5 housing may be costly. If you want a 4-bedroom house/apartment it will consume quite a bit of the salary.


----------



## de Mexicaan

Road Runner said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received the following offer for accounting management position with a large multinational company:
> 
> 14.500 AED - base
> 7.750 AED - housing
> 2.100 AED - transportation
> 
> +13.600 AED education allowance per child per year
> + 1 trip home per year for me and the family (paid as monthly allowance)
> + medical insurance for me and the family
> 
> While I could accept most items, the education allowance seems far too low for me, about 1/3 of what I would need. I read here about all inclusive offers and offers split in details, but how usual it is to get such an offer for education? I would appreciate and thought on this.


I have seen several variations of education allowance: an amount per child or a total capped amount are the most common, I think. The allowance they offered you seems to be on the lower side indeed and will not be sufficient for a good IB/American/English school.


----------



## de Mexicaan

M_salam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> working as Technical Designer in the UK for 3 years plus 10 years in a different country.
> 
> i got an offer with 22K with medical insurance just for me, nothing more.
> i'll move with my family ( wife and daughter 8 years old ).
> i know it's not good compare to my experience. i was struggling to get any information about graphics industry in UAE specially in broadcasting.
> 
> I just want to move out of the UK for weather reason as my wife depressed and wants to move away. what i'm thinking about is accepting this offer then after a year i can get a better offer. do you consider this as a good plan or i should wait and look for a better offer.
> Would like to know your feedback,


I think it is not a good plan. It will be depressing to live here without enough money. Medical insurance will be expensive, housing is expensive, not to mentino the school for your daughter. If you can get a proper education allowance for your daughter on top you might consider it.

Good luck!


----------



## 764453

Amtmann said:


> Here's the offer I got:
> 
> Salary is 210,000 AED consisting of
> - 168,000 fixed salary
> - 42,000 variable (_what's the difference between fixed and variable?_)
> 
> Housing allowance:
> 52,000 per annum
> 
> Transport allowance: 12,000 per annum
> 
> Healthcare benefit
> 
> Home leave tickets once per year
> 
> Life insurance policy.
> 
> So: how does this sound? I am single and have no dependents.


HOw is it going for you there? the job i mean


----------



## telecompro

Hi Guys,

I have a quick question that i have in my offer- It states under the medical insurance section the following:

*Health and Dental Insurance
USD 6,036
Company provides comprehensive Insurance for Self and Family (up to 18 years)*

What does this mean? Why is there a value($) next to medical? Im currently covered in my current job by BUPA and have full cover. So why is this stating such a value? Is this common in Dubai?

Thanks in advance


----------



## leeski09

telecompro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a quick question that i have in my offer- It states under the medical insurance section the following:
> 
> *Health and Dental Insurance
> USD 6,036
> Company provides comprehensive Insurance for Self and Family (up to 18 years)*
> 
> What does this mean? Why is there a value($) next to medical? Im currently covered in my current job by BUPA and have full cover. So why is this stating such a value? Is this common in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks in advance





Very much probably that it is the ceiling of dental costs that it would pat per yr. Typical of some policies im revising ATM. For the latter part - comprehensive insurance, the cap would be much much higher. eg: the one with AXA im leaning towards covers up to £300,000 per person on the policy. Dental is very low... i figure to stop people having hollywood implants and stuff via a mmmmm, 'sympathetic shall we say, dentist. 

As i say, just a guess based on what im going through just now. Please et us know when you clear it up.


----------



## telecompro

i have asked but no reply yet ..lets see...!


----------



## desertlove

Hey everyone,

I please need feedback on average salaries in the UAE in companies with around more than 300 employees.

Please do not only look at the total salary amount, please try to compare with actual salaries etc.. I have 4 years experience, single status.

- Business Development Manager/Sales Manager in FMCG

- Assistant Sales Manager in FMCG

Thanks a lot!


----------



## vantage

changed my mind....


----------



## new_du

Hello everybody,
really useful forum, found a lot of information in here. 

I'm 29 (married, no children) and quite experienced in IT and ERP field
just got an offer from big international company.

ERP systems Consultant

Base salary: 20000 AED
Transportation: 1600 AED
Comprehensive insurance package for me and family 

No housing and no flights to home country

Is it OK ?
seems it's a poor offer in comparison with other offers at this forum

Thank you for comments


----------



## zed_kid

new_du said:


> Hello everybody,
> really useful forum, found a lot of information in here.
> 
> I'm 29 (married, no children) and quite experienced in IT and ERP field
> just got an offer from big international company.
> 
> ERP systems Consultant
> 
> Base salary: 20000 AED
> Transportation: 1600 AED
> Comprehensive insurance package for me and family
> 
> No housing and no flights to home country
> 
> Is it OK ?
> seems it's a poor offer in comparison with other offers at this forum
> 
> Thank you for comments


Check your passport colour. If its red, that is bad. If its blue, good for you.

On a serious note there are 3 things you can do with an offer. Accept. Reject. Negotiate.


----------



## shorty1982

new_du said:


> Hello everybody,
> really useful forum, found a lot of information in here.
> 
> I'm 29 (married, no children) and quite experienced in IT and ERP field
> just got an offer from big international company.
> 
> ERP systems Consultant
> 
> Base salary: 20000 AED
> Transportation: 1600 AED
> Comprehensive insurance package for me and family
> 
> No housing and no flights to home country
> 
> Is it OK ?
> seems it's a poor offer in comparison with other offers at this forum
> 
> Thank you for comments


How many years is your experience? 
As far as I know Oracle, SAP & Microsoft they do offer housing allowance & education allowance as a standard but the amount might be different depending on the position


----------



## new_du

Hi zed_kid,
thank you for fast answer!

It's red.

Will negotiate than


----------



## new_du

shorty1982 said:


> How many years is your experience?
> As far as I know Oracle, SAP & Microsoft they do offer housing allowance & education allowance as a standard but the amount might be different depending on the position


thank you for your answer
I have 7 years experience as analyst/consultant and project manager (2 years)


----------



## looper

new_du said:


> Hello everybody,
> really useful forum, found a lot of information in here.
> 
> I'm 29 (married, no children) and quite experienced in IT and ERP field
> just got an offer from big international company.
> 
> ERP systems Consultant
> 
> Base salary: 20000 AED
> Transportation: 1600 AED
> Comprehensive insurance package for me and family
> 
> No housing and no flights to home country
> 
> Is it OK ?
> seems it's a poor offer in comparison with other offers at this forum
> 
> Thank you for comments


hmm I would say: re-negotiate!

Simple housing: ~70k p.a. do my knowledge
Transportation: 1600 will get you a decent car, nothing fancy. Look for good deals at Toyota

so this will leave you about 14k per month, which is not too bad depending on your lifestyle.


----------



## TallyHo

Sometimes we forget that 20K a month inclusive of all is actually a good package by the standards of many people in Dubai. I'm not saying it's the right package for you based on your experiences and expertise but the companies are mindful that they can easily find South Asians willing to do the same work for half the salary.

By all means try to negotiate a higher offer but don't be surprised if the company comes back and says no. 

If they do say no it's not the end of the story. You have a wife? If she finds a job even making only 10K a month, a combined income of 30,000/ month is quite nice for a young couple in Dubai. 

You don't have to spend 70K on rent. A decent sized one bedroom can be found in many areas for 50K or less. Life in Dubai can be as expensive as you want it to be, and it can also be as cheap as you want it to be.


----------



## new_du

TallyHo,
thank you for you answer. 
I absolutely agree with you that we can find something cheaper than we expect to have and company always can hire somebody who can do same work for less money.

I compared this offer with others and I'm trying to understand - will I have at least same level of life that I have now in Russia or not? I just don't see any point to go in another country if my life would have lower quality in there.


----------



## looper

new_du said:


> TallyHo,
> thank you for you answer.
> I absolutely agree with you that we can find something cheaper than we expect to have and company always can hire somebody who can do same work for less money.
> 
> I compared this offer with others and I'm trying to understand - will I have at least same level of life that I have now in Russia or not? I just don't see any point to go in another country if my life would have lower quality in there.


thats the point...we don't know your level in Russia....how do you life there? Whats your pay there? Average? Above average?


----------



## vantage

new_du said:


> TallyHo,
> thank you for you answer.
> I absolutely agree with you that we can find something cheaper than we expect to have and company always can hire somebody who can do same work for less money.
> 
> I compared this offer with others and I'm trying to understand - will I have at least same level of life that I have now in Russia or not? I just don't see any point to go in another country if my life would have lower quality in there.


you'd need to tell us what level of lifestyle you have in Russia....

There is a huge range of lifestyles across Russia, i believe?!
Some of you buy yachts and Premiership Pootball Clubs before breakfast.
Others are less fortunate, and others seriously poor, like everywhere.


----------



## new_du

vantage,
well, I didn't buy yacht and football club today before breakfast  

What I can say is that my pay is above average for whole Russia (I would say seriosly), but more or less same for other SAP Consultants in big cities

Lifestyle: 
drive my own Toyota Camry (cars is quite expensive here ~150000 AED for Camry)
rent an 1-bedroom appartment in centre of city (~5500 AED per month)
1-2 time a week go to restaurants (~ 600 AED for dinner for 2 person)
twice a year have 2 weeks vacation somewhere in Europe
sometimes go to bowling, no nightclubs usually


----------



## fcjb1970

new_du said:


> vantage,
> well, I didn't buy yacht and football club today before breakfast
> 
> What I can say is that my pay is above average for whole Russia (I would say seriosly), but more or less same for other SAP Consultants in big cities
> 
> Lifestyle:
> drive my own Toyota Camry (cars is quite expensive here ~150000 AED for Camry)
> rent an 1-bedroom appartment in centre of city (~5500 AED per month)
> 1-2 time a week go to restaurants (~ 600 AED for dinner for 2 person)
> twice a year have 2 weeks vacation somewhere in Europe
> sometimes go to bowling, no nightclubs usually


I doubt you are going to live any better in Dubai on 21600 pm. Figure nice one bedroom in the nicer areas (thinking Marina, Downtown Dubai) is going to be 80K at the low end, plus bills. So 7500K or more pm. A Camry type car is going to run in the AED 2200 pm for a lease. So AED 10K pm just to get out of bed in the morning. That leaves AED 11K pm. You will certainly be comfortable on that and could still have those two annual holidays, but you are not going to be saving anything (imo)


----------



## new_du

fcjb1970,
thank you! 

We'll think more and more )


----------



## telecompro

Hi Guys,

Im still in misery and need help here as i do not whether i should accept this offer or not..i have tried to negotiate but no luck here and they refused and said this is their last offer.

I have 8 years of experience( telecoms engineer) and married and have a baby on the way. I would like to rent a 2 bed room apartment in a good area. We do not really do night clubs etc..just the usual eating out and shopping 

The breakdown of the package is as follows:
Basic: 6000 KUSD /month ~ 22K AED/month
House allowance: 8K AED /month
Flights back home yearly
relocation allowance
medical insurance

Appreciate your feedback so i can make a decision ...


----------



## m1key

You can easily live on it, but when the school fees hit you'll really feel it...


----------



## telecompro

m1key said:


> You can easily live on it, but when the school fees hit you'll really feel it...


you think so? what about savings? any chance for that hehe?


----------



## TallyHo

Your package is 30,000 when you combine the base salary and housing.

For a couple with a baby that's perfectly fine and liveable. Yes, you can save on it.

Housing will be your biggest expenditure. You can elect to spend 150,000 for a two bedroom apartment in a smart building or spend half that in a perfectly fine area only twenty minutes away.

Dubai is as expensive as you want to make it. But it can also be much cheaper without too much sacrifice. I have a coworker who makes 30,000 a month and saves, perhaps, 5K of that. I have another coworker who also makes 30,000 a month and saves 15,000 of that. They both live quite nicely and the difference comes down to the extent of their spending habits (shopping only at Waitrose versus Carrefour, staying only in expensive hotels when traveling, a more expensive car and so forth). 



telecompro said:


> you think so? what about savings? any chance for that hehe?


----------



## telecompro

TallyHo said:


> Your package is 30,000 when you combine the base salary and housing.
> 
> For a couple with a baby that's perfectly fine and liveable. Yes, you can save on it.
> 
> Housing will be your biggest expenditure. You can elect to spend 150,000 for a two bedroom apartment in a smart building or spend half that in a perfectly fine area only twenty minutes away.
> 
> Dubai is as expensive as you want to make it. But it can also be much cheaper without too much sacrifice. I have a coworker who makes 30,000 a month and saves, perhaps, 5K of that. I have another coworker who also makes 30,000 a month and saves 15,000 of that. They both live quite nicely and the difference comes down to the extent of their spending habits (shopping only at Waitrose versus Carrefour, staying only in expensive hotels when traveling, a more expensive car and so forth).


Thanks TallyHo, i honestly enjoy your feedbacks..they are concise and right to the point!!


----------



## telecompro

Also i noticed as you said that the accommodation in a decent place like the marina or ocean heights near the palm is around 125K min a year which would be outside my housing allowance budget! That means i would have to fork out from my salary for this apartment. I will have to re-calculate things again to make a final decision..not easy


----------



## m10111984

I am married with two children, have been offered a position with a company in the UAE/Abu Dhabi....Basic 10000aed plus 15000 allowance...total 25000 AED per month...is this a good salary with 2 school going children? Irish Chartered Accountant..Rent in Abu Dhabi? School fees?


----------



## TallyHo

The company is probably going to be paying you the 30,000 a month as a lump sum. The 'housing' component is purely from an accounting perspective because your end of service gratuity is based only on the base salary. 

So there's no restriction on how much you want to spend on housing. It's entirely up to you to decide based on personal preferences.

Dubai is an expensive city when it comes to housing and rents have gone up a lot. But Dubai is not a big city. A two-bedroom flat on the Palm or the Marina will probably cost you between 120-150,000, depending on the property specs.

But only five minutes away are JLT or TECOM, where sizeable two bedroom flats can be had for under 100K. Ditto for Motor City which is about fifteen minutes further out. 

There's no fixed rule on how much of your income you should spend on housing but you do have options based on your package. If you really want to be on the Palm or smack dab in the middle of the Marina, you can ask yourself if you don't mind scaling back on other expenditures to compensate for the more expensive housing. With a toddler you're probably not going to do much travel except home (flights paid by the company). Do you see yourself spending free time on the beaches or going out every weekend to the (expensive) bars and restaurants?

I'm not encouraging you to be extravagant with housing but life is all about choices and only you know what your spending habits are like and your preferences and willingness to make tradeoffs. 

What someone like me would do is to look at the package, decide how much of it I want to save each year (30%, 40%, 50%?), and then based on the remainder decide what I can afford in Dubai and if it's worth it. 




telecompro said:


> Also i noticed as you said that the accommodation in a decent place like the marina or ocean heights near the palm is around 125K min a year which would be outside my housing allowance budget! That means i would have to fork out from my salary for this apartment. I will have to re-calculate things again to make a final decision..not easy


----------



## Byja

@telecompro

There's one more thing to consider. I believe medical insurance does not cover anything related to pregnancy (other than unforseen complications). So I guess it means that you will probably have to cover the medical expenses if your wife delivers here in UAE.

I'm not quite sure about this, but maybe one of the forum memebers had the experience with his or her baby being born here, and if there were some costs involved.

And once again, I do believe you're making a mistake with your choice of aparment, both in size and location.


----------



## telecompro

TallyHo said:


> The company is probably going to be paying you the 30,000 a month as a lump sum. The 'housing' component is purely from an accounting perspective because your end of service gratuity is based only on the base salary.
> 
> So there's no restriction on how much you want to spend on housing. It's entirely up to you to decide based on personal preferences.
> 
> Dubai is an expensive city when it comes to housing and rents have gone up a lot. But Dubai is not a big city. A two-bedroom flat on the Palm or the Marina will probably cost you between 120-150,000, depending on the property specs.
> 
> But only five minutes away are JLT or TECOM, where sizeable two bedroom flats can be had for under 100K. Ditto for Motor City which is about fifteen minutes further out.
> 
> There's no fixed rule on how much of your income you should spend on housing but you do have options based on your package. If you really want to be on the Palm or smack dab in the middle of the Marina, you can ask yourself if you don't mind scaling back on other expenditures to compensate for the more expensive housing. With a toddler you're probably not going to do much travel except home (flights paid by the company). Do you see yourself spending free time on the beaches or going out every weekend to the (expensive) bars and restaurants?
> 
> I'm not encouraging you to be extravagant with housing but life is all about choices and only you know what your spending habits are like and your preferences and willingness to make tradeoffs.
> 
> What someone like me would do is to look at the package, decide how much of it I want to save each year (30%, 40%, 50%?), and then based on the remainder decide what I can afford in Dubai and if it's worth it.


Thanks for the excellent feedback, yes i think i will do like you said and see how much i want to save out of this salary and based on this - i can judge how much i should spend on the rest. To answer you question on the spending in expensive bars etc - that is not me really. We can probably go out once or twice a week to nice restaurants etc maybe to the beach and so on...also shopping since my wife will defiantely not be able to hold herself hehe


----------



## telecompro

Byja said:


> @telecompro
> 
> There's one more thing to consider. I believe medical insurance does not cover anything related to pregnancy (other than unforseen complications). So I guess it means that you will probably have to cover the medical expenses if your wife delivers here in UAE.
> 
> I'm not quite sure about this, but maybe one of the forum memebers had the experience with his or her baby being born here, and if there were some costs involved.
> 
> And once again, I do believe you're making a mistake with your choice of aparment, both in size and location.


Wow you are kidding me!! Is pregnancy not covered by medicals insurance? How come? How can i check this? As stated in the offer whcih i posted few days ago..It mentions im covered but no details on that so i wonder if this is the case. Do you have an idea of how much this would costs if she delivers in dubai?

The reason i want to live in these areas is that i want a nice communicty around and be close to metro etc etc so my wife can move around easily etc...i know they are expensive but eveything comes at a price


----------



## TallyHo

Everything does come at a price. But the upside is that if you live near a metro stop you can offset the expense by not needing a second car. The expense of renting or owning a car probably averages around 20,000 to 25,000 AED a year, which you can instead use towards the rent. The Marina is probably the best place for a young mother without a car as she can walk to a variety of shops and restaurants. Another good family friendly place is the Greens, although it doesn't have a metro stop handy despite being right by the metro. There is a free shuttle bus that runs to the nearest metro stop. 

Regarding the health insurance, ask the company what the policy covers. Some policies will cover pregnancy expenses, others won't. 

You didn't mention how far along your wife is, but if she's only a few months away from the due date you may want to leave her in New Zealand for the birth and where she will presumably be near family and friends who can support her. A few months after the baby arrives, bring them out to Dubai. Coming here on your own will allow you to settle in, find a place to live, arrange for the transportation of your belongings and get all that hassle out of the way without also having to worry about hospitals and babies. Then your wife can arrive into a fully equipped place. Being here on your own for six months or so will be a drag but you'll probably save quite a bit as women can be expensive. 



telecompro said:


> Wow you are kidding me!! Is pregnancy not covered by medicals insurance? How come? How can i check this? As stated in the offer whcih i posted few days ago..It mentions im covered but no details on that so i wonder if this is the case. Do you have an idea of how much this would costs if she delivers in dubai?
> 
> The reason i want to live in these areas is that i want a nice communicty around and be close to metro etc etc so my wife can move around easily etc...i know they are expensive but eveything comes at a price


----------



## M_salam

de Mexicaan said:


> I think it is not a good plan. It will be depressing to live here without enough money. Medical insurance will be expensive, housing is expensive, not to mentino the school for your daughter. If you can get a proper education allowance for your daughter on top you might consider it.
> 
> Good luck!


thanks a lot for your reply.

I have told them i'll not take the offer.

as a lot of guys talking about the lifestyle you are in, i'll take school as an example. my daughter in an outstanding school in London if i'm looking for the same level which i MUST do that will cost me around 50-60k at least which will make my life miserable  with this salary.

i believe i have a lot of experience and deserve more than this.


----------



## TallyHo

I missed your post earlier.

I don't have good advice for you except to turn down the offer.

Why?

School fees are going to kill you.

To rent a decent apartment/villa in Abu Dhabi you're probably looking at at least 120,000 (bare minimum). School fees will be at least another 100,000 between your two children (bare minimum). Total = 220,000 just for housing and schooling (bare minimum). Your total package offer is 300,000 a year. You would only have 80,000 for transportation, groceries, clothing, entertainment, holidays and savings. 

You will not save a single penny. You will find it hard to live on that kind of income in the UAE unless you willingly downgrade your lifestyle. 




m10111984 said:


> I am married with two children, have been offered a position with a company in the UAE/Abu Dhabi....Basic 10000aed plus 15000 allowance...total 25000 AED per month...is this a good salary with 2 school going children? Irish Chartered Accountant..Rent in Abu Dhabi? School fees?


----------



## telecompro

TallyHo said:


> Everything does come at a price. But the upside is that if you live near a metro stop you can offset the expense by not needing a second car. The expense of renting or owning a car probably averages around 20,000 to 25,000 AED a year, which you can instead use towards the rent. The Marina is probably the best place for a young mother without a car as she can walk to a variety of shops and restaurants. Another good family friendly place is the Greens, although it doesn't have a metro stop handy despite being right by the metro. There is a free shuttle bus that runs to the nearest metro stop.
> 
> Regarding the health insurance, ask the company what the policy covers. Some policies will cover pregnancy expenses, others won't.
> 
> You didn't mention how far along your wife is, but if she's only a few months away from the due date you may want to leave her in New Zealand for the birth and where she will presumably be near family and friends who can support her. A few months after the baby arrives, bring them out to Dubai. Coming here on your own will allow you to settle in, find a place to live, arrange for the transportation of your belongings and get all that hassle out of the way without also having to worry about hospitals and babies. Then your wife can arrive into a fully equipped place. Being here on your own for six months or so will be a drag but you'll probably save quite a bit as women can be expensive.


Do you have an idea of roughly how much pregnancy costs if do go ahead with it in Dubai? Rough costs...


----------



## St0rMl0rD

I've attached my first formal offer. Please see through it and let me know what you think. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! I'm aiming at 15.000 AED/month so that's in discussion.

www.dismissedband.com/band/offer.pdf

Thanks guys!


----------



## de Mexicaan

St0rMl0rD said:


> I've attached my first formal offer. Please see through it and let me know what you think. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! I'm aiming at 15.000 AED/month so that's in discussion.
> 
> www.dismissedband.com/band/offer.pdf
> 
> Thanks guys!


Is there no bonus?


----------



## m1key

St0rMl0rD said:


> I've attached my first formal offer. Please see through it and let me know what you think. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! I'm aiming at 15.000 AED/month so that's in discussion.
> 
> www.dismissedband.com/band/offer.pdf
> 
> Thanks guys!


Unless your life at home is truly miserable I wouldn't advise accepting. 7k falls way below a modest lifestyle. Try to negotiate, but I can't see them doubling it...


----------



## Jynxgirl

I love how they say minimum of 48 hours per uae labor law... that isnt the uae labor law. 

Decline is my opinion unless your life is very poor there.


----------



## M_salam

de Mexicaan said:


> I think it is not a good plan. It will be depressing to live here without enough money. Medical insurance will be expensive, housing is expensive, not to mentino the school for your daughter. If you can get a proper education allowance for your daughter on top you might consider it.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi guys,

after i turn down the offer they have emailed me today asking why ?
I'd like to know what is the good package could be for someone coming from UK ( holding a British passport ) originally from middle east. unfortunately they consider where are you coming from and what is your passport colour ( there is a long thread talking about this topic already in this forum ).
i'm working as a Technical Designer ( Graphics and technical ) in UK, total experience is 15 years.

i'm thinking of 30K + Flight tickets for the whole family ( 3 persons ).

your advice much appreciate it.


----------



## telecompro

M_salam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> after i turn down the offer they have emailed me today asking why ?
> I'd like to know what is the good package could be for someone coming from UK ( holding a British passport ) originally from middle east. unfortunately they consider where are you coming from and what is your passport colour ( there is a long thread talking about this topic already in this forum ).
> i'm working as a Technical Designer ( Graphics and technical ) in UK, total experience is 15 years.
> 
> i'm thinking of 30K + Flight tickets for the whole family ( 3 persons ).
> 
> your advice much appreciate it.


30k is good i believe and they may look into reviewing your offer!
Where is the thread that talks about the passport color etc you mentioned above? please send the link..


----------



## M_salam

telecompro said:


> 30k is good i believe and they may look into reviewing your offer!
> Where is the thread that talks about the passport color etc you mentioned above? please send the link..


i have read it 3 days ago, could not find it but I'm sure someone else will be able to send you the link.


----------



## telecompro

do you think that being a middle eastern and having a UK passport is the reason for them not offering you much? i do not really think it matters since you hold the UK passport so they do not care about your background..i hope im correct unless others have a different view....


----------



## chrislad2002

Hi,

I have just been offered a promotion from my current sales position based in Dubai. My exisiting package was broken down as follows:-

Basic:19000 AED
Housing:8000 AED
Transport:2250 AED

Bonus has been averaging 4000AED per month for the last year

Plus 25 Days holidays + medical + return travel etc

My new role will encompass significant travel outside of the Middle East to take in Asia Pacific with one trip per mon minimum of between 6-10 days. My employee has proposed to increase my basic to 23500 AED per month, all other allowances remain the same.

I am unsure whether the additional increase in salary is a true reflection on the additional time away from home.

I have 12 years sales experience but only 2 years in Middle East and little experience within Asia Pacific although the company already has quite reasonable coverage in this region

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## vantage

chrislad2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just been offered a promotion from my current sales position based in Dubai. My exisiting package was broken down as follows:-
> 
> Basic:19000 AED
> Housing:8000 AED
> Transport:2250 AED
> 
> Bonus has been averaging 4000AED per month for the last year
> 
> Plus 25 Days holidays + medical + return travel etc
> 
> My new role will encompass significant travel outside of the Middle East to take in Asia Pacific with one trip per mon minimum of between 6-10 days. My employee has proposed to increase my basic to 23500 AED per month, all other allowances remain the same.
> 
> I am unsure whether the additional increase in salary is a true reflection on the additional time away from home.
> 
> I have 12 years sales experience but only 2 years in Middle East and little experience within Asia Pacific although the company already has quite reasonable coverage in this region
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


is your monthly bonus calculated in the same way, or do you get a 'bigger slice of the pie' in the promoted positon? Is there any documentation to this?
for instance, might you now average 5 or 6K / month instead of 4K?


----------



## chrislad2002

vantage said:


> is your monthly bonus calculated in the same way, or do you get a 'bigger slice of the pie' in the promoted positon? Is there any documentation to this?
> for instance, might you now average 5 or 6K / month instead of 4K?


Hi,

Sorry forgot to mention this, I will now be bonused in the same way but instead of Middle East and Asia figures being seperate they will be joined together. Potentially the opportunity in the longer term is bigger but short term I think the overall number will be around the same as at present.

Thanks again


----------



## derryham

I am a Solicitor with 6 years PQE in litigation and have been offered a job as a claims consultant in the construction sector dealing with extension of time applications etc.
I have been offered a monthly figure of AED 30k is an all up amount that includes salary, accommodation and other allowances as discussed previously such as medical and annual flight.
I note from the forum that some people have been offered living allowance on top of Salary.
The cost of accommodation seems quite expensive. This will roughly cost 8-10000 per month. 
is this a reasonable offer??

I was also offered a job in Doha for $96000 (us dollars) which includes accommodation ( they put this @ $26000) costs which works out at roughly 28k dirhams per month. They also offer a rotation package as compared to above with 4 return flights


----------



## vantage

derryham said:


> I am a Solicitor with 6 years PQE in litigation and have been offered a job as a claims consultant in the construction sector dealing with extension of time applications etc.
> I have been offered a monthly figure of AED 30k is an all up amount that includes salary, accommodation and other allowances as discussed previously such as medical and annual flight.
> I note from the forum that some people have been offered living allowance on top of Salary.
> The cost of accommodation seems quite expensive. This will roughly cost 8-10000 per month.
> is this a reasonable offer??
> 
> I was also offered a job in Doha for $96000 (us dollars) which includes accommodation ( they put this @ $26000) costs which works out at roughly 28k dirhams per month. They also offer a rotation package as compared to above with 4 return flights


married?
family?
makes a HUGE difference.

Beyond that, given my profession, i could not possibly encourage a Construction Claims Solicitor to come to town. 

Move along....nothing to see here.....


----------



## derryham

married yes but wife not moving out until the new year as baby on way in sept.

why are you advising against such a move??


----------



## Misslee

Hello everyone...

First of all what a brilliant forum, its helped answer lots of my questions!

I am thinking of moving to Dubai soon...very early days.. I work in media/advertising sales and I have ten years experience with top publishers in UK (Trinity Mirror group/News International) both digital and print. 
The package which is on the table as it stands just now is this

16k AED a month, medical, visa working for a big magazine publisher.. However no housing allowance which from reading through earlier posts most people seen to have as part of the package. 

Is it worth my while negotiating, ie is this common practice? Does anyone know of people in a similar job role and can you tell me if this package is comparable? Ideal I want to live at Marina and this takes a massive chunk off my top line wage. 

Thanks in advance for any help given, its much appreciated.


----------



## vantage

derryham said:


> married yes but wife not moving out until the new year as baby on way in sept.
> 
> why are you advising against such a move??


because i'm an Architect, and you guys fill up too much of my time!!!!!


----------



## stamboy

derryham said:


> I am a Solicitor with 6 years PQE in litigation and have been offered a job as a claims consultant in the construction sector dealing with extension of time applications etc.
> I have been offered a monthly figure of AED 30k is an all up amount that includes salary, accommodation and other allowances as discussed previously such as medical and annual flight.
> I note from the forum that some people have been offered living allowance on top of Salary.
> The cost of accommodation seems quite expensive. This will roughly cost 8-10000 per month.
> is this a reasonable offer??
> 
> I was also offered a job in Doha for $96000 (us dollars) which includes accommodation ( they put this @ $26000) costs which works out at roughly 28k dirhams per month. They also offer a rotation package as compared to above with 4 return flights


Hi there,

Firstly welcome to the forum.

It seems ok to be honest as you don't have children who need to go to school (this is expensive) so it depends on how long you plan to stay in Dubai for I guess before school costs become an issue.

There is a calculator on here that is good for a rough comparison of costs here vs cost in your home country. I'd take a look at that first as you don't want to move if you end up being worse off unless you have some other non-monetary reason/incentive.

Cheers


----------



## looper

stamboy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Firstly welcome to the forum.
> 
> It seems ok to be honest as you don't have children who need to go to school (this is expensive) so it depends on how long you plan to stay in Dubai for I guess before school costs become an issue.
> 
> There is a calculator on here that is good for a rough comparison of costs here vs cost in your home country. I'd take a look at that first as you don't want to move if you end up being worse off unless you have some other non-monetary reason/incentive.
> 
> Cheers


haven't seen that - got a link?


----------



## zed_kid

Misslee said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> First of all what a brilliant forum, its helped answer lots of my questions!
> 
> I am thinking of moving to Dubai soon...very early days.. I work in media/advertising sales and I have ten years experience with top publishers in UK (Trinity Mirror group/News International) both digital and print.
> The package which is on the table as it stands just now is this
> 
> 16k AED a month, medical, visa working for a big magazine publisher.. However no housing allowance which from reading through earlier posts most people seen to have as part of the package.
> 
> Is it worth my while negotiating, ie is this common practice? Does anyone know of people in a similar job role and can you tell me if this package is comparable? Ideal I want to live at Marina and this takes a massive chunk off my top line wage.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help given, its much appreciated.


This is a terrible package for someone with 10 years experience. Ask them to whack on another 4k for a nice round figure :fingerscrossed:


----------



## IzzyBella

So, I've been searching for jobs (yippee!) and I had a job interview (double yay!) however they completely stumped me on the "how much do you require as a starting salary?" question. I only ever worked in places where money was non-negotiable.

I have a little problem.

I've switched sectors. I don't have a degree. It's a low/level-entry position with full in-house training and I have no experience in this field.

In retrospect, I feel I undersold myself. I was unsure and equated it to UK salaries. I'm more in it for the experience however I feel that underselling yourself is a bad position to be in as a prospective employee.

Their offer would include full healthcare but they didn't divide up the salary into housing allowance, etc. and they gave me no ball-park figure.

My question is, *how much do you think I should have asked for in a full-time 40+ hours a week position as a Social Media Coordinator with no experience and no degree? *


----------



## Misslee

zed_kid said:


> This is a terrible package for someone with 10 years experience. Ask them to whack on another 4k for a nice round figure :fingerscrossed:


Thankyou! Will try negotiate, or even speak to other media companies out there and try to get acommodation included in the package.


----------



## TallyHo

It's a coordinator role. That's fairly low on the hierarchy. A step up from a PA.

No previous experience.

Requires on-job training.

You'll be lucky to get 15,000 and the company would be generous given the number of decently educated women from Egypt or Lebanon who'd jump on the opportunity for as low as 10K a month.



IzzyBella said:


> So, I've been searching for jobs (yippee!) and I had a job interview (double yay!) however they completely stumped me on the "how much do you require as a starting salary?" question. I only ever worked in places where money was non-negotiable.
> 
> I have a little problem.
> 
> I've switched sectors. I don't have a degree. It's a low/level-entry position with full in-house training and I have no experience in this field.
> 
> In retrospect, I feel I undersold myself. I was unsure and equated it to UK salaries. I'm more in it for the experience however I feel that underselling yourself is a bad position to be in as a prospective employee.
> 
> Their offer would include full healthcare but they didn't divide up the salary into housing allowance, etc. and they gave me no ball-park figure.
> 
> My question is, *how much do you think I should have asked for in a full-time 40+ hours a week position as a Social Media Coordinator with no experience and no degree? *


----------



## IzzyBella

I'd like to just defend myself. I am well-educated. I went to university. I was at a red brick establishment, on a course that was highly reputable and in the top 5 of the country. I just really didn't like it, so after 2 years I left and moved here.

As for the estimate, 10-15k is fine by me. I just needed the range. Thank you, Tallyho!


----------



## stamboy

IzzyBella said:


> I'd like to just defend myself. I am well-educated. I went to university. I was at a red brick establishment, on a course that was highly reputable and in the top 5 of the country. I just really didn't like it, so after 2 years I left and moved here.
> 
> As for the estimate, 10-15k is fine by me. I just needed the range. Thank you, Tallyho!


Best of luck. Don't sell yourself short


----------



## nikkisizer

Misslee said:


> Does anyone know of people in a similar job role and can you tell me if this package is comparable?


Hello Misslee,

I know of many people working in similar roles in this industry with considerable experience also.

Although it is not a great salary for someone of your experience competition is high in this industry and the package offered is in line with current market rates.


----------



## Charm

*What can I expect?*

Greetings all ^_^

New one on the block here and just hoping to get some feedback in regards to an opportunity that might be proposed within the next few days.

Position: Assistant Manager 
Employment: Hotel
My Ethnicity: Korean
Background: Born oversea - studied and grew basically in the US and Swiss (Undergraduate and Post-Graduate) - Have approximately 3-4 years under my wing in the hospitality industry. 

From a recent discussion the company had informed me that I would be receiving the, "full package," but with housing shared with three others (own room but living room and kitchen shared). So accommodation, food (I assume would be at the hotel cafeteria), and transportation would all be taken care of. However, they did mention that UAE working hours are longer (48 hours) and as I would be put into a AM position, expect to work more (which I don't mind, at all). Nonetheless, I have read that Dubai does base their expat pay on the ethnicity of the individual, and thus wondering if anyone had any idea what a Korean or East-Asian might receive normally. 

Any kind of thoughts will be gladly appreciated. I thought 5,000 at the start would be enough ... but the more I read, the more doubtful it seems I would get that much.


----------



## TheLondoner

Hi Everyone! 

Newbie to the forum, long time reader and first time poster!

I have accepted a job offer from a British bank to work in their dubai investment bank. I'm due to graduate later this year from university and so have only intern experience prior to starting with the bank this august. 

I'll be on a rotation-type programme for my first year of employment to learn the ropes, so as you can imagine, the salary won't be as substantial as would be expected from investment banking, but I have been told this will rise quiet quickly after the initial training period. 

Anyway, i'd really like your opinions on the salary and would love to know whether i'd be able to live comfortably on it ? Would i be able to afford a car too ? Is it recommended to own a car in Dubai. I'll be working in the DIFC. 

My total salary including living allowance is 189,000 AED p.a. It includes annual flights and health insurance. So my approx monthly salary will be around 15,750 per month. 

I'm single, and plan on moving into an apartment in either the Marina or JLT. 

All advice and comments appreciated!


----------



## vantage

TheLondoner said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Newbie to the forum, long time reader and first time poster!
> 
> I have accepted a job offer from a British bank to work in their dubai investment bank. I'm due to graduate later this year from university and so have only intern experience prior to starting with the bank this august.
> 
> I'll be on a rotation-type programme for my first year of employment to learn the ropes, so as you can imagine, the salary won't be as substantial as would be expected from investment banking, but I have been told this will rise quiet quickly after the initial training period.
> 
> Anyway, i'd really like your opinions on the salary and would love to know whether i'd be able to live comfortably on it ? Would i be able to afford a car too ? Is it recommended to own a car in Dubai. I'll be working in the DIFC.
> 
> My total salary including living allowance is 189,000 AED p.a. It includes annual flights and health insurance. So my approx monthly salary will be around 15,750 per month.
> 
> I'm single, and plan on moving into an apartment in either the Marina or JLT.
> 
> All advice and comments appreciated!


don't know the first thing about banking, but as someone that has not even graduated, it's probably not too shabby an offer.
There have always been a few comments on here, i recall, regarding side-lining yourself in the financial world, particularly if you 'start' here. How easy is it then to get back into the majot financial hubs of the world?

As i said, i have no idea about banks, other than they seem to keep moving the goalposts, upping fees and generally shafting us!


----------



## Brav0

TheLondoner said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Newbie to the forum, long time reader and first time poster!
> 
> I have accepted a job offer from a British bank to work in their dubai investment bank. I'm due to graduate later this year from university and so have only intern experience prior to starting with the bank this august.
> 
> I'll be on a rotation-type programme for my first year of employment to learn the ropes, so as you can imagine, the salary won't be as substantial as would be expected from investment banking, but I have been told this will rise quiet quickly after the initial training period.
> 
> Anyway, i'd really like your opinions on the salary and would love to know whether i'd be able to live comfortably on it ? Would i be able to afford a car too ? Is it recommended to own a car in Dubai. I'll be working in the DIFC.
> 
> My total salary including living allowance is 189,000 AED p.a. It includes annual flights and health insurance. So my approx monthly salary will be around 15,750 per month.
> 
> I'm single, and plan on moving into an apartment in either the Marina or JLT.
> 
> All advice and comments appreciated!


Hi, I dont know much about banking, and maybe this is verging on another post topic. However myself and my partner have just been looking to apartments in JLT, JBR and the Marina and wanted to point out some areas of thought.

The below are based on2 BR apartment in good buildings

- JLT start at approx 100k AED per year
- JBR start at approx 110k AED a year
- Marina start at approx 120k AED per year

These amount are paid in ether 1 or 2 cheques at the start of the tenancy (not monthly like the UK) , so it will need to be clear if these cheques will be raised by you or your company.

If they are to be raised by you, you will need to have somewhere to live for the first 2- 4 weeks until your VISA has been processed. Without this you will not be able to open a bank account or tun on water/electric.

Also take into account chiller fees (air con) for our building these were part of the landlord service charge so had to be paid up front, which was another 8.5k AED.

Sorry for going off topic just wanted to give you as much info about the cost of renting as possible

Thanks


----------



## TheLondoner

Thanks for the replies! 

I've looked into rental prices on sites such as dubizzle and JustRentals and envisage i'll be spending around 50-75k p.a on a studio/1br apartment in either the Marina or JLT, which seems reasonable when compared to what i'd be expected to pay at home in London. Adding in around 20-30k of annual utilities it should leave me with around 100k p.a to get by on. Is it recommended to run a car whilst in Dubai? And will i be able to afford it ?


----------



## vantage

TheLondoner said:


> Is it recommended to run a car whilst in Dubai? And will i be able to afford it ?


sort of depends where you are working, and what you like to do.

you can lease a car for 1,600 and up / month.
1,600 = Yaris
2,250 = Corolla
3,000+ = cheaper 4x4
rental includes insurance and maintenance.

fuel is 1.72 AED / litre. Betweem 75 & 125 AED to fill a tank, depending on what you drive. (cheap as chips)

you could buy, from new, but you'll need 20% down-payment, minimum
Cars are cheaper here than the UK.

you could buy second-hand, from a dealer or privately. Older cars (5+ years) could have major maintenance issues.
1 or 2 year old cars do not show the same depreciation as in the UK, though, so prices are still relatively high. There is no instant 20% drop in price, as there is no VAT...

Jap cars are going to give you the least worries, generally, whichever route you take.

Get here, use the Metro and taxis for a month or two - see how much that comes to, and you'll see if it is beneficial, financially, and for convenience, whether you want a car.


----------



## Brav0

TheLondoner said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I've looked into rental prices on sites such as dubizzle and JustRentals and envisage i'll be spending around 50-75k p.a on a studio/1br apartment in either the Marina or JLT, which seems reasonable when compared to what i'd be expected to pay at home in London. Adding in around 20-30k of annual utilities it should leave me with around 100k p.a to get by on. Is it recommended to run a car whilst in Dubai? And will i be able to afford it ?


Take the prices on Dubizzle with a pinch of salt, if it seems to good to be true it normally is, as we found out

a few things to bear in mind about driving (we don't run a car yet but thats more as I don't have a job) 

- if you live in JLT or the Marina you will be able to get the metro (its cheap, regular and efficient) I am assuming you will be working in DIFC (finance district) so the journey will be about 25 mins.
- Taxis are cheap and everywhere, we got one from Dubai Mall to the Marina for less than 50 AED (£9ish) and the journey is about 30 mins, try going that in Manchester 
- driving out here is a real art from and can be intimidating 

hope that helps

JT


----------



## telecompro

jthissen said:


> Take the prices on Dubizzle with a pinch of salt, if it seems to good to be true it normally is, as we found out
> 
> a few things to bear in mind about driving (we don't run a car yet but thats more as I don't have a job)
> 
> - if you live in JLT or the Marina you will be able to get the metro (its cheap, regular and efficient) I am assuming you will be working in DIFC (finance district) so the journey will be about 25 mins.
> - Taxis are cheap and everywhere, we got one from Dubai Mall to the Marina for less than 50 AED (£9ish) and the journey is about 30 mins, try going that in Manchester
> - driving out here is a real art from and can be intimidating
> 
> hope that helps
> 
> JT


what are the nice closest areas to the DIFC to live in? Seems that Marina and JLT are quite far from there as mentioned by you 25mins...


----------



## Brav0

telecompro said:


> what are the nice closest areas to the DIFC to live in? Seems that Marina and JLT are quite far from there as mentioned by you 25mins...


Hi, i wouldn't know to be honest 

My partner works in Media City, so the Marina, JBR and JLT were our preferred choices.

Downtown and Bur Dubai may have some nice areas, but I wouldnt be best placed to comment, alot of place 'off the metro' would need a car, Meadows, Springs, Arabian Ranches etc so depends if thats in your budget


----------



## TheLondoner

Thanks for the replies! 

I think i'll stick with my original plan of living out there for 6months before deciding on getting a car or not. As for accommodation, i'll be provided with a hotel room for the first month to allow for visa processing and some time to sort out an apartment. I'm currently in the thick of my final exam season so haven't really had a lot of time to research. However, come next week Dubai will be all that's on my mind. 

I was looking at apartments closer to the DIFC too, but it would be too expensive and almost a rarity to find something moderately priced in the DIFC-area or Downtown Dubai .

Thanks guys!


----------



## Brav0

TheLondoner said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I think i'll stick with my original plan of living out there for 6months before deciding on getting a car or not. As for accommodation, i'll be provided with a hotel room for the first month to allow for visa processing and some time to sort out an apartment. I'm currently in the thick of my final exam season so haven't really had a lot of time to research. However, come next week Dubai will be all that's on my mind.
> 
> I was looking at apartments closer to the DIFC too, but it would be too expensive and almost a rarity to find something moderately priced in the DIFC-area or Downtown Dubai .
> 
> Thanks guys!


good luck with your search if you need a hand let me know

last piece of advice, start the Visa process as soon as you arrive, we are 3 weeks in and still no sign!


----------



## fcjb1970

telecompro said:


> what are the nice closest areas to the DIFC to live in? Seems that Marina and JLT are quite far from there as mentioned by you 25mins...


Well you can live in DIFC. I personally, don't like the area but there are some new building.

Your best bet would be Downtown, Burq Khalifa area, Old Town (which is different names for the various areas around Dubai Mall and Burq Khalifa). It is just on the opposite side of Business Bay Rd from DIFC. About 5-10 minutes by car. Lots of places to live, price wise similar to Marina.

There is also Business Bay, one more metro stop away. Prices there are going to be closer to JLT prices.


----------



## TallyHo

Ok, get a grip on your situation.

You're young. 22? 

You are not making much money.

Forget about renting your own flat, even a studio. At that income level you do NOT want to tie yourself into the hassles of renting your own apartment. Why?

Rent: paid upfront in 1-4 cheques across the year. Now that rents are going back up many landlords are insisting on one cheque for the whole year. Can you afford this?

Agent's fee. You will need to pay the agent 5% of the annual rent. 

Dewa: monthly dewa charges are not expensive for a basic apartment, but you need to provide DEWA with a 2,000 AED deposit when you first register with them. 

Internet/DU package. Not cheap. A couple hundred a month/minimum. 

Then there's furniture. Cost of equipping a flat adds up even if you only buy cheap/second hand.

What you want is a flat share. 

Find a furnished bedroom in a western expat flat in the Marina or Downtown. It'll probably cost you between 4-5,000 month inclusive of your share of the dewa, internet and maid service. You also won't be tied to a lease so if you need to leave Dubai there's no financial obligation to the landlord to still pay the remainder of the year's rent or a two month's penalty.

I'm surprised that other people aren't chiming in and saying flatsharing is your best option.

Really, do not get your own apartment. It will end up costing you far more money than you can even begin to think of, especially if you want to be in a central area. Most people your age will be sharing flats and villas.



TheLondoner said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I think i'll stick with my original plan of living out there for 6months before deciding on getting a car or not. As for accommodation, i'll be provided with a hotel room for the first month to allow for visa processing and some time to sort out an apartment. I'm currently in the thick of my final exam season so haven't really had a lot of time to research. However, come next week Dubai will be all that's on my mind.
> 
> I was looking at apartments closer to the DIFC too, but it would be too expensive and almost a rarity to find something moderately priced in the DIFC-area or Downtown Dubai .
> 
> Thanks guys!


----------



## TallyHo

Landlords aren't allowed to pass along service fee charges to the tenants separately from the rent. Any landlord who charges you 'extra' for the a/c in the non-district cooling buildings is breaking the law. I'm sorry to say this but you caved in to a greedy landlord taking advantage of a new expat's lack of knowledge of the laws and regulations of this country. 

I do not pay the landlord a single dime for the AC nor does anyone in my building in the Greens. 



jthissen said:


> .
> 
> Also take into account chiller fees (air con) for our building these were part of the landlord service charge so had to be paid up front, which was another 8.5k AED.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic just wanted to give you as much info about the cost of renting as possible
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Brav0

TallyHo said:


> Landlords aren't allowed to pass along service fee charges to the tenants separately from the rent. Any landlord who charges you 'extra' for the a/c in the non-district cooling buildings is breaking the law. I'm sorry to say this but you caved in to a greedy landlord taking advantage of a new expat's lack of knowledge of the laws and regulations of this country.
> 
> I do not pay the landlord a single dime for the AC nor does anyone in my building in the Greens.


The fee we paid covers the usage for the year not just the 'service chg element' we ere provided with the land lords SC bill which is broken down into sections one of which is chiller usage 

We also have it written into the contract that we will incur no additional fees.

I did raise a question on the forum about fees in JLT and was told that landlord would never cover the chiller usage fee


----------



## TheLondoner

TallyHo said:


> Ok, get a grip on your situation.
> 
> Forget about renting your own flat, even a studio. At that income level you do NOT want to tie yourself into the hassles of renting your own apartment. Why?
> 
> Rent: paid upfront in 1-4 cheques across the year. Now that rents are going back up many landlords are insisting on one cheque for the whole year. Can you afford this?
> 
> Internet/DU package. Not cheap. A couple hundred a month/minimum.
> 
> Then there's furniture. Cost of equipping a flat adds up even if you only buy cheap/second hand.
> 
> What you want is a flat share.
> 
> Find a furnished bedroom in a western expat flat in the Marina or Downtown. It'll probably cost you between 4-5,000 month inclusive of your share of the dewa, internet and maid service. You also won't be tied to a lease so if you need to leave Dubai there's no financial obligation to the landlord to still pay the remainder of the year's rent or a two month's penalty.
> 
> I'm surprised that other people aren't chiming in and saying flatsharing is your best option.
> 
> Really, do not get your own apartment. It will end up costing you far more money than you can even begin to think of, especially if you want to be in a central area. Most people your age will be sharing flats and villas.


Flatsharing was always an option and apologies if my questions seem to give the idea that I have no clue about the reality on the ground. Rather, i was gauging opinion on how wrong i could be! Haha but thanks TallyHo for the comments.

Looking at furnished apartments with annual rent of around 60-65k in JLT with 4 cheques seems affordable to me nonetheless. Factoring in utilities I estimate my annual apartment costs including upkeep wont exceed the 90k mark, which is doable in my opinion. I will look into flatshares however, as this could prove to be a better option both financially and socially!


----------



## IzzyBella

TheLondoner said:


> Looking at furnished apartments with annual rent of around 60-65k in JLT with 4 cheques seems affordable to me nonetheless. Factoring in utilities I estimate my annual apartment costs including upkeep wont exceed the 90k mark, which is doable in my opinion. I will look into flatshares however, as this could prove to be a better option both financially and socially!


Good luck with 4 cheques. Most agents want 1. If you haggle for 2, they usually add a couple thousand on top...and for 4 cheques, they charge upwards to 10k on top. It's the reality of Dubai. Makes no sense!


----------



## TallyHo

I pay close attention to the genuine cost of living because I frequently bring on young junior architects, engineers and designers to my team so I want to be very honest with them about the cost of living in Dubai. The initial salary offer may sound great especially as it's tax free, but life in Dubai is very expensive. Now, the reason why Dubai is very expensive is primarily rent. Two years ago rents were much more reasonable but now rents are starting to inch back towards boom era levels (shudder).

As mentioned, the disadvantage of the rental market is that you're expected to pay rent in 1-4 installments, and 4 cheques is becoming rarer. Then as an expat who's arrived with only her suitcase you'll need to equip the apartment. Then there are all the hidden fees that don't realistically manifest itself, especially to someone fresh off the plane - some areas have special chiller charges because they're in district cooling schemes, other buildings don't have chiller charges (most buildings in Dubai). If you're not very careful you can end up spending far more than initially budgeted.

My juniors who come in on salaries between 15-20K are usually in their low-mid twenties and the general consensus amongst them is that the best way to handle Dubai is to start out in a flatshare. Not only is it more economical, it frees up more income to spend on other activities, whether in Dubai or travel to the seemingly endless travel destinations within seven hours' flight, and to save money so that when they leave Dubai they will have a tidy nest egg. If it's not important to save money (and for some people it isn't), feel free to spend everything you have on fancier apartments. But another advantage to a flatshare is that it helps you meet new people your age outside the office.

I really, strongly, recommend that at least for your first year you find a suitable flatshare. There's quite a few in the Marina and JLT. After you've been in Dubai for a year you will have a much better idea of the realities of the expenses in this place and perhaps your salary will also be higher, allowing you to splurge for your own place.

Put it this way, do most of your friends in London have their own flats or do they share? Think of Dubai in the same way.


----------



## TallyHo

Oh, sorry. JLT is indeed district cooling. You do have to pay separately for the AC charge but its usually billed directly to you, not via the landlord. Are you sure you're not paying the landlord an 'AC' charge and then having your own district cooling bill on top of that?

Most buildings in the Marina, the Greens, Downtown, TECOM, Al Barsha, Sheikh Zayed etc are not district cooling so the landlord is responsible for the AC as part of his maintenance charges. Places like JLT may appear to be cheaper but when you add the DC charges it's not necessarily that much cheaper. The one place that is not cheap and where DC charges are expected is the Palm Jumeirah. 



jthissen said:


> The fee we paid covers the usage for the year not just the 'service chg element' we ere provided with the land lords SC bill which is broken down into sections one of which is chiller usage
> 
> We also have it written into the contract that we will incur no additional fees.
> 
> I did raise a question on the forum about fees in JLT and was told that landlord would never cover the chiller usage fee


----------



## Natalie1989

Hello 
I have a bachelors degree in accounting from the University of Sydney with a solid average. I also have 4 years experience in accounts receivable/payable, including 1 year as an A/R manager (managing accounts across 4 countries for a software company, leading a team of 4 other people).

I have been looking for a job in Dubai for 2 months now and am perplexed with the disparity between roles and pay rates. For example, the average A/R position seems to be remunerated in the order of 4000 AED per month, whereas an office manager position can compensate around 16 000 AED per month. Seems a little strange to me..

Can anyone give me their opinion (even a yes or no answer would be a great help to me): can I expect to be making 7000 AED or more (per month) for a role in accounts receivable, given my degree and experience?

Many thanks


----------



## TallyHo

Simple.

The 4,000 AED/month will be made by a South Asian/Filipino.

The 16,000 AED/month will be made by a Western expat.

This simplifies things somewhat, but if you have managerial experience and led a team of four other people (did you do their annual evaluations? To me that's what makes you a manager), I'd be looking for salaries of no less than 20K a month and in the mid-20s better. 

I would not come to Dubai on only 7,000 a month.



Natalie1989 said:


> Hello
> I have a bachelors degree in accounting from the University of Sydney with a solid average. I also have 4 years experience in accounts receivable/payable, including 1 year as an A/R manager (managing accounts across 4 countries for a software company, leading a team of 4 other people).
> 
> I have been looking for a job in Dubai for 2 months now and am perplexed with the disparity between roles and pay rates. For example, the average A/R position seems to be remunerated in the order of 4000 AED per month, whereas an office manager position can compensate around 16 000 AED per month. Seems a little strange to me..
> 
> Can anyone give me their opinion (even a yes or no answer would be a great help to me): can I expect to be making 7000 AED or more (per month) for a role in accounts receivable, given my degree and experience?
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## vantage

IzzyBella said:


> Good luck with 4 cheques. Most agents want 1. If you haggle for 2, they usually add a couple thousand on top...and for 4 cheques, they charge upwards to 10k on top. It's the reality of Dubai. Makes no sense!


i got lucky then.
asked for 4 last year, and got 4 - no change!


----------



## TheLondoner

Thanks for the insight TallyHo. I currently live in a house-share and so wouldn't mind doing the same out there. I heed your advice and will seriously consider it over the coming weeks. 

Cheers


----------



## Kashman

*Considering to Expat from Canada*

Hi all, 

I've been offered a package for a Sales Manager for IT Software in Dubai.

The monthly package is as follows:
26000 Base
10000 Accommodation
4000 Car

Being a Manager from Canada, I've been accustomed to a certain standard of living that I would like to maintain. My family consists of myself, wife and 8 year old son.

Ideally, I would want a 3 bedroom place in a high expat area such as the Marina or JTL. I would want my son to go to a very good private school and continue his extra activities such as swimming, ice hockey and martial arts. I would also plan for the family to go to the movies 2 times a months and eat our at a mid level restaurant once a week.

The monthly package does not cover schooling costs, so I am a little worried about this expense. Also, from what I've been hearing, housing rental costs are going up quickly, so what happens in 1 or 2 years where 10000 AED is not enough to live in the same place I initially get.

I basically have one chance to negotiate before I start, so is this package decent. I don't want to be greedy, but don't want to live pay cheque to pay cheque either. If I can save some money monthly as well, it would be amazing.

I also need to discuss relocation allowance. Is there a typical range from someone moving from Canada (Toronto) ?

Any advise would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## nick_rx

Hi,
Iam offered a regional manager position for Air Freight based in dubai and managing northern middle east and some parts of Africa.

What should i expect as good compensation package. Its a German firm.

It will be a all in package as company dont want to provide accomodation and only will provide 50% of the medical insurance cost.



thanks.


----------



## TallyHo

Your total package is 40,000 a month. Forget about how it's broken down as that's merely for accounting purposes because your end of service gratuity is based only on the base salary. You will be paid the 40,000 at the end of each month, or 480,000 across the year.

Expenses:

3-bedroom flat in the Marina = 150,000 (minimum), approximately 160-180K is a better range. Let's assume you find a place for 165,000, add another 10% for your dewa bill (utilities + the 5% housing tax). Total housing expense = 181,000 (note, once you're in the flat there are legal mechanisms to prevent the rent from going up too much in the subsequent years). 

School fees vary, but the American School of Dubai (indisputably the 'best' North American curriculum school in Dubai and popular with Canadians) = approximately 78,000 AED/year, not inclusive of after school activities such as hockey, sports clubs fees etc.

Housing + school fees - 260,000 out of a package of 480,000. You're left with 220,000 to cover day to day living expenses, transportation, holidays, social activities, misc, and, of course, savings. My guess is that you probably won't save as much as you initially think you will but you will still have a pleasant lifestyle. 

So, it's definitely doable if you keep a firm grip on your outgoings, which can be tricky as Dubai can be a very expensive city and it's easy to get caught up in the bling mindset. If you only shop at the nicest supermarkets (overpriced), only go to higher end restaurants, play lots of golf at 800/AED each, buy fancier cars, buy lots of clothes here (overpriced), the money will rapidly disappear. But if you take a pragmatic approach, stick to a budget, find out where the shopping and restaurant bargains are, prioritise certain things over others (education over fancy cars), you'll be fine and on solid footings. 

By the way, the Marina has a lot of glamour attached to it but it's absolutely insane from a traffic perspective. The Greens is very family friendly and has spacious 3-bed apartments that range from 135-165 in the low rises and it's only 5 minutes from the Marina. 

In terms of negotiating a higher salary, remember what I said above, 40K is liveable and will offer you a pleasant lifestyle, but if you can manage to get an extra 5K a month, or even just another 3K a month, it will help out quite a bit in terms of getting into a nicer flat or handling the school fees without having to dip too deeply into your potential end-of-year savings. 

Relocation allowance: 40' container from Toronto (bring everything) should cost you around 5,000-6,000 Canadian dollars (I think). 

Also make sure that your package includes annual flights home for the entire family and full medical insurance for everyone. 



Kashman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been offered a package for a Sales Manager for IT Software in Dubai.
> 
> The monthly package is as follows:
> 26000 Base
> 10000 Accommodation
> 4000 Car
> 
> Being a Manager from Canada, I've been accustomed to a certain standard of living that I would like to maintain. My family consists of myself, wife and 8 year old son.
> 
> Ideally, I would want a 3 bedroom place in a high expat area such as the Marina or JTL. I would want my son to go to a very good private school and continue his extra activities such as swimming, ice hockey and martial arts. I would also plan for the family to go to the movies 2 times a months and eat our at a mid level restaurant once a week.
> 
> The monthly package does not cover schooling costs, so I am a little worried about this expense. Also, from what I've been hearing, housing rental costs are going up quickly, so what happens in 1 or 2 years where 10000 AED is not enough to live in the same place I initially get.
> 
> I basically have one chance to negotiate before I start, so is this package decent. I don't want to be greedy, but don't want to live pay cheque to pay cheque either. If I can save some money monthly as well, it would be amazing.
> 
> I also need to discuss relocation allowance. Is there a typical range from someone moving from Canada (Toronto) ?
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## telecompro

Do you think they still give a hard time to canadians moving to UAE especially when it comes to SC and visa process?


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Kashman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been offered a package for a Sales Manager for IT Software in Dubai.
> 
> The monthly package is as follows:
> 26000 Base
> 10000 Accommodation
> 4000 Car
> 
> Being a Manager from Canada, I've been accustomed to a certain standard of living that I would like to maintain. My family consists of myself, wife and 8 year old son.
> 
> Ideally, I would want a 3 bedroom place in a high expat area such as the Marina or JTL. I would want my son to go to a very good private school and continue his extra activities such as swimming, ice hockey and martial arts. I would also plan for the family to go to the movies 2 times a months and eat our at a mid level restaurant once a week.
> 
> The monthly package does not cover schooling costs, so I am a little worried about this expense. Also, from what I've been hearing, housing rental costs are going up quickly, so what happens in 1 or 2 years where 10000 AED is not enough to live in the same place I initially get.
> 
> I basically have one chance to negotiate before I start, so is this package decent. I don't want to be greedy, but don't want to live pay cheque to pay cheque either. If I can save some money monthly as well, it would be amazing.
> 
> I also need to discuss relocation allowance. Is there a typical range from someone moving from Canada (Toronto) ?
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


TallyHo has covered everything in details and is pretty accurate on living cost.

With regards to the relocation package, I am in the process of moving my stuff from Canada to Dubai. Everything (packing in Canada to delivery to the house in Dubai city limits) in cost is about US$ 9000.00 from a professional moving company for a 20' container. Freight cost of container is not high, it is the handling, packing and custom etc that is the major portion. I would assume if you are brining a 40' container, add $1500 more but that is only for the freight cost of the container.

I have done international moving few times in the past and I now think, negotiating a relocation allowance is better than shipping stuff. Please note that I don't have a kid so it might be different for families with kids.


----------



## TallyHo

One of my juniors moved back to the US last year. Shipped a 20' container with MoveOne. The bill was about $4,000 USD for the container. 

The standard shipping/relo allowance my company gives to the seniors is between 30-40,000 and this usually covers the full 40' container with money to spare, so I've been told.

It's one of those industries where you need to shop around. 

However, you'd be surprised by how much can fit into a 20' container.



Mclovin oo7 said:


> TallyHo has covered everything in details and is pretty accurate on living cost.
> 
> With regards to the relocation package, I am in the process of moving my stuff from Canada to Dubai. Everything (packing in Canada to delivery to the house in Dubai city limits) in cost is about US$ 9000.00 from a professional moving company for a 20' container. Freight cost of container is not high, it is the handling, packing and custom etc that is the major portion. I would assume if you are brining a 40' container, add $1500 more but that is only for the freight cost of the container.
> 
> I have done international moving few times in the past and I now think, negotiating a relocation allowance is better than shipping stuff. Please note that I don't have a kid so it might be different for families with kids.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

TallyHo said:


> One of my juniors moved back to the US last year. Shipped a 20' container with MoveOne. The bill was about $4,000 USD for the container.
> 
> The standard shipping/relo allowance my company gives to the seniors is between 30-40,000 and this usually covers the full 40' container with money to spare, so I've been told.
> 
> It's one of those industries where you need to shop around.
> 
> However, you'd be surprised by how much can fit into a 20' container.


30 - 40 K AED is more than enough to ship a 40' container with packing and unpacking of the household goods to N.A.

I would assume that $4000 was only for the freight, documentation and handling at the origin and destination. If it was inclusive of packing and unpacking, that was a great deal.


----------



## GeorgeGR

*Want to know*

Hello to everyone,

Currently i am looking and applying for jobs in Dubai, in Hospitality/Tourism industry.
I have 3 yrs experience in 5 star Hotel (Leading Hotels of the World) as a Night Manager and i also have another 9 yrs experience in Telecommunications industry in different positions.

I was reading the posts all day and i got little confused... 

I am 33 yrs old, i want to move with my wife, no children, we both work in Hospitality...
All the applications that i made, mostly in Jumeirah group (Burj al Arab most), Starwood Hotels, Hilton & Waldorf, they have standard accommodation, transportation, health insurance, flight tickets, relocation & food during work hours.

My questions are, all the above benefits are taken from the monthly salary? And if yes, because i was trying to find an average of salary and i didn't, how much is that in Dubai?? 

And what i have to pay attention when i will get an offer?? except posting it here for help???    

Thank you all in advance


----------



## fcjb1970

GeorgeGR said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> Currently i am looking and applying for jobs in Dubai, in Hospitality/Tourism industry.
> I have 3 yrs experience in 5 star Hotel (Leading Hotels of the World) as a Night Manager and i also have another 9 yrs experience in Telecommunications industry in different positions.
> 
> I was reading the posts all day and i got little confused...
> 
> I am 33 yrs old, i want to move with my wife, no children, we both work in Hospitality...
> All the applications that i made, mostly in Jumeirah group (Burj al Arab most), Starwood Hotels, Hilton & Waldorf, they have standard accommodation, transportation, health insurance, flight tickets, relocation & food during work hours.
> 
> My questions are, all the above benefits are taken from the monthly salary? And if yes, because i was trying to find an average of salary and i didn't, how much is that in Dubai??
> 
> And what i have to pay attention when i will get an offer?? except posting it here for help???
> 
> Thank you all in advance


These hotels all give you a salary plus those benefits, they are not taken from your monthly salary. Most will offer the option of some amount of extra pay instead of accommodation, this is usually not that much (i.e., not enough to actually live on). They have buses that will take you to/from the staff accommodation and work and there is a cafeteria that you will go to eat during your shift. Health insurance may mean you can go to a doctor, other chains have nurse, doctor on staff and expect you to use them only

I would be sure to understand the living situation because you are married. What if you don't work for the same chain how would this be arranged. Are you being hired at a senior enough level to be given a family accommodation. Some chains have special arrangements for married staff members.

As a forewarning, the hotel industry here (including the 5 star chains) pays poorly. They have an endless supply of people from countries that are willing to work for salaries that someone from Europe may not consider acceptable.


----------



## GeorgeGR

fcjb1970 said:


> These hotels all give you a salary plus those benefits, they are not taken from your monthly salary. Most will offer the option of some amount of extra pay instead of accommodation, this is usually not that much (i.e., not enough to actually live on). They have buses that will take you to/from the staff accommodation and work and there is a cafeteria that you will go to eat during your shift. Health insurance may mean you can go to a doctor, other chains have nurse, doctor on staff and expect you to use them only
> 
> I would be sure to understand the living situation because you are married. What if you don't work for the same chain how would this be arranged. Are you being hired at a senior enough level to be given a family accommodation. Some chains have special arrangements for married staff members.
> 
> As a forewarning, the hotel industry here (including the 5 star chains) pays poorly. They have an endless supply of people from countries that are willing to work for salaries that someone from Europe may not consider acceptable.



Thank you fcjb1970 for your reply,
As i understand the best thing to do first is to arrange for a job at the same chain and if not do some negotiation about it.... if that's even possible.
I talked to other people working to other 5 star hotels in Dubai and i learned about the salaries..... not so good 7000-9000 AED and rarely reach to 11000 AED, probably that is, as you said, they have endless supply of people....

If i get 7000 AED per month, and my wife the same, and have everything else, at least most of them, paid, is it possible to live decent in Dubai??

It's difficult but not impossible and who knows maybe they all work just fine :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:
Hope to have soon some offer to post here....


----------



## TallyHo

He had a one bedroom apartment and he commented that he thought it was going to take the movers a few hours at most to pack up everything. Apparently it took two men a solid eight hours. 

So that's how I know it included the packing.

I had to approve of the shipping costs and it was about 15,000 AED, which is $4,000. 



Mclovin oo7 said:


> 30 - 40 K AED is more than enough to ship a 40' container with packing and unpacking of the household goods to N.A.
> 
> I would assume that $4000 was only for the freight, documentation and handling at the origin and destination. If it was inclusive of packing and unpacking, that was a great deal.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

TallyHo said:


> He had a one bedroom apartment and he commented that he thought it was going to take the movers a few hours at most to pack up everything. Apparently it took two men a solid eight hours.
> 
> So that's how I know it included the packing.
> 
> I had to approve of the shipping costs and it was about 15,000 AED, which is $4,000.


Nice deal and good saving for you / the employer.

We do ship a lot from Canada to Middle East and Europe and noticed that freight cost originated in ME, especially Dubai is much cheaper than Canada. 

I had three quotes from professional movers for a 2600 sq ft house and none of them were below $9000.


----------



## IT_MGR_GER

*Senior IT Manager from Germany*

Hi everyone,

I just received an job offer from Dubai (insurance industry). They are looking for a Regional IT Manager. Prof. experience: +10 years of IT experience and currently Head of IT for an German IT Consulting Company. Education: Computer Science, MBA (US) and Doctor of Business Administration (from UK - ongoing).

Offer: 34,000 AED per month (all in), annual flight ticket (for me and family), health insurance (for family and up to 3 kids), life insurance (for me only), annual leave of 30 days, employment/visa costs will be handled, Dubai Internet City.

I have to pay for car, rent, relocation, etc.

Right now I am earning +100K EUR a year in Germany.

I am 38 and single.

Do you think it makes sense to move to Dubai and take the job??

Thanks a lot for some advices.

Kind regards ...


----------



## stamboy

IT_MGR_GER said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received an job offer from Dubai (insurance industry). They are looking for a Regional IT Manager. Prof. experience: +10 years of IT experience and currently Head of IT for an German IT Consulting Company. Education: Computer Science, MBA (US) and Doctor of Business Administration (from UK - ongoing).
> 
> Offer: 34,000 AED per month (all in), annual flight ticket (for me and family), health insurance (for family and up to 3 kids), life insurance (for me only), annual leave of 30 days, employment/visa costs will be handled, Dubai Internet City.
> 
> I have to pay for car, rent, relocation, etc.
> 
> Right now I am earning +100K EUR a year in Germany.
> 
> I am 38 and single.
> 
> Do you think it makes sense to move to Dubai and take the job??
> 
> Thanks a lot for some advices.
> 
> Kind regards ...


Take it and run!


----------



## IT_MGR_GER

Thanks for the quick reply stamboy... you think so? ;-D


----------



## IT_MGR_GER

stamboy said:


> Take it and run!


Thanks for the quick reply stamboy... you think so?


----------



## stamboy

Will you have to pay any taxes?


----------



## IT_MGR_GER

stamboy said:


> Will you have to pay any taxes?


no, I don't have to pay taxes ...


----------



## Byja

IT_MGR_GER said:


> Do you think it makes sense to move to Dubai and take the job??


So if I got it right, you make around 100k EUR gross pa in Germany. That's aroud 5k EUR per month after taxes, correct? And in AED it's around 24.000 AED. So it looks like you'll have a little more in Dubai, though you'll pay more for rent and groceries. 
But don't forget that some of those taxes that you pay in Germany go into your retirement fund, and Germany is one of the rare countries where this fund is solid, so you can actually expect something one day. I'd say that you should consider something like that after you're 35 yr old.
On the long run, if you get married and have children one day, it's far better to be in Germany than in Dubai. And since you already have a good job and a career, as well as great educational background, why change all that?
I'd say that unless you want a big change in your life, there are no r€a$on$ for you to come to UAE.
If you do decide to get here, I'd ask for more money, and/or some other benefits (relocation, housing advance, company car if possible, etc...).


----------



## TallyHo

Someone else has already commented that while you pay taxes in Germany you also get contributions to your retirement plans/pensions, which needs to be offset from any potential increases in your disposable income if you come to Dubai. If your after tax disposable income in Germany works out to 24,000 AED/month, and the current job offer is 34,000 AED/month, the extra 10K looks nice, but I'm guessing you're probably getting pension contributions via tax/employer that's worth a _minimum _of another 12K euros/year. Suddenly that potential disposable income increase doesn't look so impressive anymore. 

But another point to consider is how does this move benefit you professionally? Is the company you work for in Germany an established, leading IT consulting firm? What about the company in Dubai? I wouldn't give up a well paying job with an established/prestigious company in Germany for a slightly better paying job with a no-name company in Dubai. If the Dubai offer is from the regional office of a major multi-national corporation, then that might be a doable professional move. 

Then again it may come down to the work experience. Is the Dubai offer an opportunity to build up a brand new IT team for a growing company? That may offer professional challenges that you may relish. 






IT_MGR_GER said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received an job offer from Dubai (insurance industry). They are looking for a Regional IT Manager. Prof. experience: +10 years of IT experience and currently Head of IT for an German IT Consulting Company. Education: Computer Science, MBA (US) and Doctor of Business Administration (from UK - ongoing).
> 
> Offer: 34,000 AED per month (all in), annual flight ticket (for me and family), health insurance (for family and up to 3 kids), life insurance (for me only), annual leave of 30 days, employment/visa costs will be handled, Dubai Internet City.
> 
> I have to pay for car, rent, relocation, etc.
> 
> Right now I am earning +100K EUR a year in Germany.
> 
> I am 38 and single.
> 
> Do you think it makes sense to move to Dubai and take the job??
> 
> Thanks a lot for some advices.
> 
> Kind regards ...


----------



## ausmover

Hello Everyone,

Iam new to this forum.....had a query which i think migrants in dubai will be able to answer.

I have been offered a job with the take home salary of 16k dirhams......just wondering whether it would be enough to sustain & save .

We are a family of two people, so require one bedroom apartment.

Any guidance in this regard?


----------



## fcjb1970

IT_MGR_GER said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received an job offer from Dubai (insurance industry). They are looking for a Regional IT Manager. Prof. experience: +10 years of IT experience and currently Head of IT for an German IT Consulting Company. Education: Computer Science, MBA (US) and Doctor of Business Administration (from UK - ongoing).
> 
> Offer: 34,000 AED per month (all in), annual flight ticket (for me and family), health insurance (for family and up to 3 kids), life insurance (for me only), annual leave of 30 days, employment/visa costs will be handled, Dubai Internet City.
> 
> I have to pay for car, rent, relocation, etc.
> 
> Right now I am earning +100K EUR a year in Germany.
> 
> I am 38 and single.
> 
> Do you think it makes sense to move to Dubai and take the job??
> 
> Thanks a lot for some advices.
> 
> Kind regards ...



That is a cut in pay, you already earn equivalent of AED 40K pm, why take a job at 34K. Your value does not go down because you don't pay taxes on the salary. This idea of looking at after taxes wages to me is complete [email protected] and I cannot believe people fall for it. Like others have pointed out, yes there are no taxes but there is also no safety net here. Every penny for retirement comes out of that salary

If you do not receive an equivalent, pre-tax salary PLUS living allowance that covers at minimum rent, in my opinion it is not a good decision to move here. Outside of it being warm in winter the quality of life is not an improvement (if that is even an improvement)


----------



## looper

IT_MGR_GER said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received an job offer from Dubai (insurance industry). They are looking for a Regional IT Manager. Prof. experience: +10 years of IT experience and currently Head of IT for an German IT Consulting Company. Education: Computer Science, MBA (US) and Doctor of Business Administration (from UK - ongoing).
> 
> Offer: 34,000 AED per month (all in), annual flight ticket (for me and family), health insurance (for family and up to 3 kids), life insurance (for me only), annual leave of 30 days, employment/visa costs will be handled, Dubai Internet City.
> 
> I have to pay for car, rent, relocation, etc.
> 
> Right now I am earning +100K EUR a year in Germany.
> 
> I am 38 and single.
> 
> Do you think it makes sense to move to Dubai and take the job??
> 
> Thanks a lot for some advices.
> 
> Kind regards ...


also my 2 cents on your offer: *Don't take it!*

let me give you my figures:
- 4 years of experience in industrial engineering and management consulting
- no kids
- 29 years old
~30k AED/month (if I count in all benefits + basic salary)

here in Germany I get about 66k per year. So for me its a slight salary increase compared to Germany but I am here because I can develop professionally


----------



## IT_MGR_GER

looper said:


> also my 2 cents on your offer: *Don't take it!*
> 
> let me give you my figures:
> - 4 years of experience in industrial engineering and management consulting
> - no kids
> - 29 years old
> ~30k AED/month (if I count in all benefits + basic salary)
> 
> here in Germany I get about 66k per year. So for me its a slight salary increase compared to Germany but I am here because I can develop professionally


Dear all,

thanks a lot for the great responses. It seems that the offer is not that good. I have to admit that tax free sounds very interesting, but if you drill it down a little bit, the situation changes.

I was also thinking that an offer from UAE should be similiar to my existing gross salary + benefits. Housing can be really expensive I guess and prices can climb pretty fast (without getting a decent pay raise).

They told me that I would get a performance bonus (2 x monthly salary) at the end of the year - depending on my performance of course  Plus, they would give me a couple of thousand euros for relocation.

Security and missing pension payments is a good point.

It is an international company based in Germany. The role would be to establish the IT org in MEA.

So, it sounds like back to work 

Thanks a lot guys.

Best regards ...


----------



## zed_kid

You’ll probably get a sweet title in Dubai. I’ve only met managers, directors, VPs etc in Dubai, all in their early 30s


----------



## imac

IT_MGR_GER said:


> It seems that the offer is not that good.


Actually, for an IT Manager role, 34k per month is close to the upper end of what these roles are compensated at, and in perspective, this is a good offer... weather its good for you personally is something only you can figure out...

If you are in IT working in the west, financially you will either nett out to what you earn in the west or you will lose money if you try to maintain the same lifestyle in the UAE... people in IT from the west who end up ahead financially moving to the UAE are not that common... the main reason why most do it is because of the professional experience or challenge in the new role, in your case as you mention, setting up an entire IT org from scratch... that type of experience is hard to come by in the west...


----------



## IT_MGR_GER

imac said:


> Actually, for an IT Manager role, 34k per month is close to the upper end of what these roles are compensated at, and in perspective, this is a good offer... weather its good for you personally is something only you can figure out...
> 
> If you are in IT working in the west, financially you will either nett out to what you earn in the west or you will lose money if you try to maintain the same lifestyle in the UAE... people in IT from the west who end up ahead financially moving to the UAE are not that common... the main reason why most do it is because of the professional experience or challenge in the new role, in your case as you mention, setting up an entire IT org from scratch... that type of experience is hard to come by in the west...


Here I am again (with new figures):

- monthly salary increased by 2000 AED from 34000 AED to 36000 AED (no room for improvement)
- min 1.5 monthly salary bonus; max 3 monthly salary bonus
- relocation allowance of 10000 AED (after 6 month probation period)
- 2 months hotel while searching for an apartment
- medical insurance for family
- life insurance for myself
- annual leave of 30 days 
- employment/visa costs will be handled
- Dubai Internet City
- one economy flight ticket for myself and fiance (per year)
- no car, no housing allowance, school allowance (not applicable yet)
- yearly salary review in order to compensate inflation (~3.5% raise)

+10 years experience in IT
Doctor of Business Administration (ongoing - UK), MBA (US), Computer Science (GER)
Current role: CIO (Consulting Company in South Germany - SME)
Future role: Senior IT Manager for MEA (overall IT responsibility for the region)
Company: Insurance based in Germany
Current Salary: +100K EUR per year
38 yrs, single and no kids

Different replies so far: from bad to good. But I am tempting to refuse. Because I think that there's not much difference to what I earn right now. 

I am glad that I have found this forum. Great posts, a lot of information - Thanks a lot guys !!!


----------



## TallyHo

If you end up getting two months' bonus then you will make more money than you do in Germany (assuming you currently don't get bonuses).

Others have commented that it's not worth it taking a salary cut to come to Dubai, even if the tax free element ultimately gives you more disposal income. I generally agree with this sentiment, but there is something to be said about gaining extra professional experience. If you are going to be building up a brand new IT team/division this job may provide you with intellectual stimulation and professional challenge that your current position doesn't. That itself may be worth accepting a slight pay cut (which is actually offset by greater disposal income ~ as long as you're pragmatic and put aside the extra savings needed to compensate for the loss of pension contributions in Germany). There are challenges to working in the Gulf, but you will have the protection of operating within a major multi-national corporation rather than a locally based and owned company (entirely different culture). 

You have a good package offer for a single person as you won't need to pay school fees or spend extra money for larger apartments or a villa. While at the end of the day you won't necessarily be that much better off, financially, money isn't the most important thing in life. Happiness is, and certainly professional satisfication is a key component to one's happiness for many of us. 

There are many good reasons why posters on this forum keep driving home the point that you must have a good package offer to come out to Dubai and how initial package offers don't always turn out to be great when looking at the fine details. But as mentioned, you do have a good, if not amazing, offer, your quality of life certainly won't diminish, so it's up to you to decide how much you really want this specific job or to be in Dubai, is it worth whatever trade-offs you might have to make? What about your current position in Germany - are you already at the top of your earning capacity or is there room for significant improvement down the road? Will it be easy for you to go back to a similar position in Germany if you get tired of Dubai? 





IT_MGR_GER said:


> Here I am again (with new figures):
> 
> - monthly salary increased by 2000 AED from 34000 AED to 36000 AED (no room for improvement)
> - min 1.5 monthly salary bonus; max 3 monthly salary bonus
> - relocation allowance of 10000 AED (after 6 month probation period)
> - 2 months hotel while searching for an apartment
> - medical insurance for family
> - life insurance for myself
> - annual leave of 30 days
> - employment/visa costs will be handled
> - Dubai Internet City
> - one economy flight ticket for myself and fiance (per year)
> - no car, no housing allowance, school allowance (not applicable yet)
> - yearly salary review in order to compensate inflation (~3.5% raise)
> 
> +10 years experience in IT
> Doctor of Business Administration (ongoing - UK), MBA (US), Computer Science (GER)
> Current role: CIO (Consulting Company in South Germany - SME)
> Future role: Senior IT Manager for MEA (overall IT responsibility for the region)
> Company: Insurance based in Germany
> Current Salary: +100K EUR per year
> 38 yrs, single and no kids
> 
> Different replies so far: from bad to good. But I am tempting to refuse. Because I think that there's not much difference to what I earn right now.
> 
> I am glad that I have found this forum. Great posts, a lot of information - Thanks a lot guys !!!


----------



## vantage

IT_MGR_GER said:


> Here I am again (with new figures):
> 
> - monthly salary increased by 2000 AED from 34000 AED to 36000 AED (no room for improvement)
> - min 1.5 monthly salary bonus; max 3 monthly salary bonus
> - relocation allowance of 10000 AED (after 6 month probation period)
> - 2 months hotel while searching for an apartment
> - medical insurance for family
> - life insurance for myself
> - annual leave of 30 days
> - employment/visa costs will be handled
> - Dubai Internet City
> - one economy flight ticket for myself and fiance (per year)
> - no car, no housing allowance, school allowance (not applicable yet)
> - yearly salary review in order to compensate inflation (~3.5% raise)
> 
> +10 years experience in IT
> Doctor of Business Administration (ongoing - UK), MBA (US), Computer Science (GER)
> Current role: CIO (Consulting Company in South Germany - SME)
> Future role: Senior IT Manager for MEA (overall IT responsibility for the region)
> Company: Insurance based in Germany
> Current Salary: +100K EUR per year
> 38 yrs, single and no kids
> 
> Different replies so far: from bad to good. But I am tempting to refuse. Because I think that there's not much difference to what I earn right now.
> 
> I am glad that I have found this forum. Great posts, a lot of information - Thanks a lot guys !!!


you getting married?
you mention flights for the fiance included....
the family medical and visa costs will not cover a 'fiance'. You need to have the ball & chain firmly attached!


----------



## Felixtoo2

It's a decent enough package but the one thing that would really worry me would be having no housing allowance. As someone with no kids the most significant bill I have here each year is for rent and its frequently advantageous to pay it all I one go. 
Rent prices in Dubai are artificially massaged by both landlords and agents are in most areas of the City have no relation to relevant supply and demand. Hence following the economic downturn rents are once again on the rise at a alarming and unrealistic rate. 
To put it in actual terms your pay is about 36k per month but by the time you include the 5% agent fee, the 5% deposit (refundable, but trying to get it back is a PITA) and the 5% DEWA charge expect to use 10k just for housing.


----------



## IT_MGR_GER

TallyHo said:


> If you end up getting two months' bonus then you will make more money than you do in Germany (assuming you currently don't get bonuses).
> 
> Others have commented that it's not worth it taking a salary cut to come to Dubai, even if the tax free element ultimately gives you more disposal income. I generally agree with this sentiment, but there is something to be said about gaining extra professional experience. If you are going to be building up a brand new IT team/division this job may provide you with intellectual stimulation and professional challenge that your current position doesn't. That itself may be worth accepting a slight pay cut (which is actually offset by greater disposal income ~ as long as you're pragmatic and put aside the extra savings needed to compensate for the loss of pension contributions in Germany). There are challenges to working in the Gulf, but you will have the protection of operating within a major multi-national corporation rather than a locally based and owned company (entirely different culture).
> 
> You have a good package offer for a single person as you won't need to pay school fees or spend extra money for larger apartments or a villa. While at the end of the day you won't necessarily be that much better off, financially, money isn't the most important thing in life. Happiness is, and certainly professional satisfication is a key component to one's happiness for many of us.
> 
> There are many good reasons why posters on this forum keep driving home the point that you must have a good package offer to come out to Dubai and how initial package offers don't always turn out to be great when looking at the fine details. But as mentioned, you do have a good, if not amazing, offer, your quality of life certainly won't diminish, so it's up to you to decide how much you really want this specific job or to be in Dubai, is it worth whatever trade-offs you might have to make? What about your current position in Germany - are you already at the top of your earning capacity or is there room for significant improvement down the road? Will it be easy for you to go back to a similar position in Germany if you get tired of Dubai?


@TallyHo: I am almost of the top what I can earn here. And also there won't be any promotions because I am already reporting to the MD. Going back to Germany would be possible when considering working in Dubai for a multinational company. There's also the chance that I can join their German HQ.

@vantage: I'm engaged and we plan to marry yes. Healthcare for family is provided. Visa costs might not.

@Felixtoo2: Thanks for the clarfications. Housing is also my biggest concern. But the company is willing to take over the yearly rent in advance and deduct it from my monthly salary. But still, this worries me a little bit.

Thank you all ....


----------



## greaseoyster

*Front Office Business Analyst*

Hi All,

I've just been approached by an agent here in the UK offering a Front Office Business analyst role in Dubai. It is a contract role, however the agent would not give me any figures.

My current circumstances are that I'm married with three young children and I'm currently earning near the top of my range here in London of £700 per day. Would it be possible to earn a similar figure tax free in Dubai?

Thanks in advance

GO


----------



## stamboy

greaseoyster said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've just been approached by an agent here in the UK offering a Front Office Business analyst role in Dubai. It is a contract role, however the agent would not give me any figures.
> 
> My current circumstances are that I'm married with three young children and I'm currently earning near the top of my range here in London of £700 per day. Would it be possible to earn a similar figure tax free in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> GO


WOW on that sort of salary why look elsewhere?


----------



## greaseoyster

Unfortunately it's a shrinking market here in London. Very little work has been coming up over the past couple of years. There is work in wider Europe, but this just sounded a bit more interesting.


----------



## Bitel

*Question*

Hi, my brother is coming to Dubai, they offered him a job:

11 000 AED per month
A fully equipped appartment 5 min away from work.

Hes 25 yrs old and single.

Is hes lifestyle gonna be poor? Can he survive and have a normal life with that?


----------



## looper

Bitel said:


> Hi, my brother is coming to Dubai, they offered him a job:
> 
> 11 000 AED per month
> A fully equipped appartment 5 min away from work.
> 
> Hes 25 yrs old and single.
> 
> Is hes lifestyle gonna be poor? Can he survive and have a normal life with that?


I would say yes....11k is not too bad to have a simple decent life...


----------



## Septik

Will repost as currently an error with the site


----------



## Asdfgh

Hi, 

So after working for years with the same company, i have finally decided to leave my current job and hunt for one in Dubai.

Here is the offer I received 

Company/ Industry: Logistics
Current annual salary: USD 60,000 
Offered annual salary: USD 115,000
Medical: covered for me, my wife and upto 4 dependents
Relocation allowance: 2months base salary
Life insurance: only for me

Current savings per year: USD 20,000 (33% of my salary)

Expected expenses
I intend to rent a house within AED 80,000 per year. 
Buy a used car with a yearly repayment not more than AED 20,000 
Eat out at reasonably priced places once a week
Movie once a month

Is it a decent job offer ?
Is it reasonable to expect higher savings upto USD 40,000 per year or is that too stretched ?
If we have a kid then how does the living expenses picture change in Dubai (newborn to 3 years old)

Other details
My age: 34
Work experience: 10 years
Married with no kids


----------



## stamboy

WOW nearly doubling your current salary and going tax-free (assuming that you're not enjoying tax-free benefits already) - what is the issue? Appears to be a no brainer! ;-)


----------



## Southender

^ Agreed. 
You'll likely save more than $40k living that modestly.


----------



## curious123

I've just been offered a teaching job in SRS primary. I have 5 years experience in Ireland.
my package includes:
10550 dirhams per month
accomodation in mirdif
pay my own utilites
3000 dirham flight allowance

what do people think of this? Will I be very far from 'going out' areas in Dubai? and the beach? Do you think the salary is too low?

I have good friends in Businsess bay. WIll I be very far from them.


----------



## Southender

You haven't mentioned your current/previous salary.


----------



## curious123

I have 5 years teaching experience. I a am 26, single girl. Shouldn't my salary be calculated on my experience rather than current salaries?


----------



## Southender

No, not really, salaries seem to fluctuate massively here rather than having a tiered structure of the public sector in most of Europe.
Knowing your current salary is more about understanding your lifestyle expectations here.


----------



## curious123

after tax I am on on 2000 euros


----------



## Asdfgh

stamboy said:


> WOW nearly doubling your current salary and going tax-free (assuming that you're not enjoying tax-free benefits already) - what is the issue? Appears to be a no brainer! ;-)


Thanks. Seemed like a no brainer  and as per the calculations I should be able to save. Just not sure how the equation changes with a kid ( new born to 3 years)


----------



## Asdfgh

Southender said:


> ^ Agreed.
> You'll likely save more than $40k living that modestly.


Have I made it too modest ? Guess I Am being a bit on the carfull side bearing in mind the high cost of living

Appreciate your inputs !


----------



## stamboy

curious123 said:


> I have 5 years teaching experience. I a am 26, single girl. Shouldn't my salary be calculated on my experience rather than current salaries?


Both really. You should be paid according to your experience but in a market where there is a structure in place for that experience.

For example, they aren't going to pay you twice as much as the going rate in Dubai for someone with your experience.


----------



## curious123

stamboy said:


> Both really. You should be paid according to your experience but in a market where there is a structure in place for that experience.
> 
> For example, they aren't going to pay you twice as much as the going rate in Dubai for someone with your experience.


What do you think of my package?

I've just been offered a teaching job in al quasais primary school dubai. I have 5 years experience in Ireland.
my package includes:
10550 dirhams per month
accomodation in mirdif
pay my own utilites
3000 dirham flight allowance

what do people think of this? Will I be very far from 'going out' areas in Dubai? and the beach? Do you think the salary is too low?


----------



## stamboy

curious123 said:


> What do you think of my package?
> 
> I've just been offered a teaching job in al quasais primary school dubai. I have 5 years experience in Ireland.
> my package includes:
> 10550 dirhams per month
> accomodation in mirdif
> pay my own utilites
> 3000 dirham flight allowance
> 
> what do people think of this? Will I be very far from 'going out' areas in Dubai? and the beach? Do you think the salary is too low?


I wouldn't a scooby as I'm not a teacher. 

Have you managed to get any salary info from surveys in Dubai to gauage it against?

Also have you compared your expected net income compared to that in Ireland and then going one step further by taking off living costs to compare on a like for like basis?


----------



## Lauren_M

Hi I am looking into the possibility of moving to Dubai for a new work opportunity. Could you advice me on a satisfactory salary for good living in downtown Dubai? I would like to know the average salary and the average cost of living(ie apartment rent) 

I am a graphic designer and my research so far tells me that the average would be over 18000 dirhams per month. Is this an accurate estimation?

Additionally what is the standart in terms of benefits? 

Thank you


----------



## Picobrain

After reading this thread I think I am really underpaid.

I have finished Computer University (3D Animation and modeling) and I am working in Abu Dhabi. My monthly salary is 3.300 Dirhams with included accomodation. 
Is this right? or I am missing something.


----------



## zed_kid

Lauren_M said:


> Hi I am looking into the possibility of moving to Dubai for a new work opportunity. Could you advice me on a satisfactory salary for good living in downtown Dubai? I would like to know the average salary and the average cost of living(ie apartment rent)
> 
> I am a graphic designer and my research so far tells me that the average would be over 18000 dirhams per month. Is this an accurate estimation?
> 
> Additionally what is the standart in terms of benefits?
> 
> Thank you


Rent is high in downtown. I pay 5k a month and that is considered super cheap. These days for a 1 bedder you’re looking at 90k+ per year

Have a look at 29 boulevard, its about to be handed over and I assume will have a few cheapies to get tenants in

Theres no such thing as a ‘standard’ in dubai, its up to you negotiate the benefits. I usually wait ‘till the probationary period is up and then get pushy with the employer


----------



## Jynxgirl

Picobrain said:


> After reading this thread I think I am really underpaid.
> 
> I have finished Computer University (3D Animation and modeling) and I am working in Abu Dhabi. My monthly salary is 3.300 Dirhams with included accomodation.
> Is this right? or I am missing something.


In order for the management to make high salaries, the lower people are usually given crap salaries. It is justified because 'back home, this salary is sooooo much money' without a care at all that they (YOU) are not living back home but also in dubai/abu dhabi with everyone else. 

Personally, I would say you got ripped off for your degree.


----------



## zed_kid

Picobrain said:


> After reading this thread I think I am really underpaid.
> 
> I have finished Computer University (3D Animation and modeling) and I am working in Abu Dhabi. My monthly salary is 3.300 Dirhams with included accomodation.
> Is this right? or I am missing something.


Hey mate, more info need. How old are you? How many years experience do you have? What are you making back home? 

I don’t know much about Macedonia but I assume its not super flash there at the moment with jobs and life style conditions? (correct me if I’m wrong)

Is the accommodation yours? Like you don’t have to share with anyone?

When I was a young lad in my 1st professional job I was making 1600aud a month after taxes, with 30k of uni debt, (Australia is way more expensive than dubai) and that was not so long ago in 2007, and I was super pumped just to have a job. We all started somewhere down bottom.


----------



## Picobrain

zed_kid said:


> Hey mate, more info need. How old are you? How many years experience do you have? What are you making back home?
> 
> I don’t know much about Macedonia but I assume its not super flash there at the moment with jobs and life style conditions? (correct me if I’m wrong)
> 
> Is the accommodation yours? Like you don’t have to share with anyone?
> 
> When I was a young lad in my 1st professional job I was making 1600aud a month after taxes, with 30k of uni debt, (Australia is way more expensive than dubai) and that was not so long ago in 2007, and I was super pumped just to have a job. We all started somewhere down bottom.


Well I am not really young I am 29 
Anyway I used to work in graphic studios in my past 5 years or more, and the only reason I came here because I thought there will be more oportunities for me, but I was wrong.

There are so many rules I have to follow (goverment and company rules) that I am sick of it. Cannot get beer in store, cannot keep my passport with me.... I feel like prisioner here.

I need to finish my contract (its until 2014 april) and I am going somewhere else.

Can you recomend any good companies here that do graphic design, modeling, animating?

p.s. you asked me about my accomodation, I am sharing the appartment with one more person (he works with me) it's ok but it's way to far from the city in Musafa area Abu Dhabi)


----------



## telecompro

Picobrain said:


> Well I am not really young I am 29
> Anyway I used to work in graphic studios in my past 5 years or more, and the only reason I came here because I thought there will be more oportunities for me, but I was wrong.
> 
> There are so many rules I have to follow (goverment and company rules) that I am sick of it. Cannot get beer in store, cannot keep my passport with me.... I feel like prisioner here.
> 
> I need to finish my contract (its until 2014 april) and I am going somewhere else.
> 
> Can you recomend any good companies here that do graphic design, modeling, animating?
> 
> p.s. you asked me about my accomodation, I am sharing the appartment with one more person (he works with me) it's ok but it's way to far from the city in Musafa area Abu Dhabi)



Keep YOUR passport? Does this happen in UAE? WOW! Thats crazy...why would they do this? Is this common practice?


----------



## zed_kid

telecompro said:


> Keep YOUR passport? Does this happen in UAE? WOW! Thats crazy...why would they do this? Is this common practice?


this shouldnt happen. they can only keep your passport for opening / canceling your visa, like a week tops


----------



## fcjb1970

telecompro said:


> Keep YOUR passport? Does this happen in UAE? WOW! Thats crazy...why would they do this? Is this common practice?


For people at the lower end of pay scale is is rather common, despite officially not being allowed. They do it to keep people from absconding.


----------



## IzzyBella

Warning: Thread Hijack!

Okay, so the company I interviewed for offered me a more senior role than Social Media Coordinator. They want to offer me a position as a Business Development something-or-another. 

I know it's target-based and there's uncapped commission.

My question is....how much should I expect as base-salary? (With and without housing allowance)

We've not gotten to the details yet.
Currently, I'm being pitched the job by the MD. (He likes me.) I am planning on calling him back today to discuss it further in terms of package/paper contract.

I know that: 
Healthcare (excl dental) is included
Commission is 7% (uncapped)
Sector is web development
British Company (with all-British team)

Any help would be lovely/useful.

Please bear in mind that I have no prior sales/Business dev experience; the MD is just going off a hunch that I'm capable of the job.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vantage

IzzyBella said:


> Warning: Thread Hijack!
> 
> Okay, so the company I interviewed for offered me a more senior role than Social Media Coordinator. They want to offer me a position as a Business Development something-or-another.
> 
> I know it's target-based and there's uncapped commission.
> 
> My question is....how much should I expect as base-salary? (With and without housing allowance)
> 
> We've not gotten to the details yet.
> Currently, I'm being pitched the job by the MD. (He likes me.) I am planning on calling him back today to discuss it further in terms of package/paper contract.
> 
> I know that:
> Healthcare (excl dental) is included
> Commission is 7% (uncapped)
> Sector is web development
> British Company (with all-British team)
> 
> Any help would be lovely/useful.
> 
> Please bear in mind that I have no prior sales/Business dev experience; the MD is just going off a hunch that I'm capable of the job.
> 
> Thanks in advance


forget the money. The most important thing is to sort out the title. 'Business Development something-or-another' just doesn't cut it.
We all know that 'Manager', 'Director' and 'Executive' are a bit passe here.
I think you should consider some sort of military rank, like _Major_, or the more sinister _Overlord._
Remember that you can take over and run a sizeable North African Country as a _Colonel_.. 
Or get something with _Zeitgeist_ in the title. That could work..


----------



## IzzyBella

Major Zeitgeist...sounds like a cluedo character.


----------



## chestnut

IzzyBella said:


> Major Zeitgeist...sounds like a cluedo character.


In the library with the mantle-piece clock, maybe?


----------



## zed_kid

My business card says ‘Supreme Commander’

I was disappointed because ‘Great Leader’ was take by some Kim woman


----------



## omnivore

*Labor ban*

I am employed in a private company, my joining date on the contract was 2 days ago and I signed the contract yesterday. However just today, there is a bigger company (private) hiring me with a better position and salary package (4,000 aed difference). I came here in Dubai on tourist visa and my current company arranged for my employment visa. 

Will I get the labor ban of 6 months though I have only been with the company for less than 1 month? What could be the best action for me? I hope you could help. Many thanks.


----------



## Infallable90

*Where am I better off?*

I'm due to move to Dubai with my employer in the very near future but I'm yet to sign the contract...Currently I'm living and working in Aberdeen, UK as a Draughtsman on a contract basis (I have my own Ltd company which in turn is contracted to my employer) I'm on an hourly rate of £38PH which translate to (very roughly) a take home pay of £4500 per month.

My dubai offer is on a permanent staff basis with an (all-in) salary of 22968AED per month and Im starting to have my doubts after thinking about the cost of living in Dubai...

Obviously, my take home pay is more as a contractor but the cliche argument is that you get additional benefits as staff i.e., healthcare, pension etc...

AM I better of staying put or making the move?

I'm a single, 22 year old guy.

thanks in advance!!


----------



## IzzyBella

@Infallable90

It's completely up to you. Yes, housing and food is more expensive here. However, if you're only in it for the money, stay where you are. If you want to take a risk/try something new/live abroad for a year or two, then take the contract. 

Ultimately that decision is yours.

What are your priorities?


----------



## Infallable90

IzzyBella said:


> @Infallable90
> 
> It's completely up to you. Yes, housing and food is more expensive here. However, if you're only in it for the money, stay where you are. If you want to take a risk/try something new/live abroad for a year or two, then take the contract.
> 
> Ultimately that decision is yours.
> 
> What are your priorities?


My priorities are simple. Enjoy life  I guess the only thing I have reservations about is whether I'll be able to maintain my current 'lifestyle' in Dubai...For example, I own a nice 2 bed apartment in Aberdeen, but I think I'll have to rent a studio apartment in Dubai, or get a bed share with an Indian family


----------



## fcjb1970

Infallable90 said:


> I'm due to move to Dubai with my employer in the very near future but I'm yet to sign the contract...Currently I'm living and working in Aberdeen, UK as a Draughtsman on a contract basis (I have my own Ltd company which in turn is contracted to my employer) I'm on an hourly rate of £38PH which translate to (very roughly) a take home pay of £4500 per month.
> 
> My dubai offer is on a permanent staff basis with an (all-in) salary of 22968AED per month and Im starting to have my doubts after thinking about the cost of living in Dubai...
> 
> Obviously, my take home pay is more as a contractor but the cliche argument is that you get additional benefits as staff i.e., healthcare, pension etc...
> 
> AM I better of staying put or making the move?
> 
> I'm a single, 22 year old guy.
> 
> thanks in advance!!



There is no pension fund here, you may get healthcare if that is part of your contract. Be very aware that any money that you want to go towards your future will be coming out of that salary, your employer or the gov't are not adding anything.

I have a different attitude, than Izzy, to me if the money does not make sense it is not worth it. I don't consider this a very good place to live, if you want adventure go live someplace that offers a better quality of life than here.


----------



## vantage

Infallable90 said:


> .....or get a bed share with an Indian family


well you're not going to make many friends like that, young man!


----------



## IzzyBella

fcjb1970 said:


> I have a different attitude, than Izzy, to me if the money does not make sense it is not worth it. I don't consider this a very good place to live, if you want adventure go live someplace that offers a better quality of life than here.


I'm not a "save for the future" type of girl. I'd rather live in the moment. Very much a "die poor but happy" than "miserable but rich".

Where I agree that there are more lively places, I'd also argue that you can get complacent anywhere you choose to live in the world. Depends on you.

P.s. I love studio apartments...but that's because I'm a bit of a minimalist.

P.p.s Does nobody have any advice/ball park figure for Business Development basic salary?


----------



## TallyHo

If the offer is 23,000 a month you're not going to get a 2-bedroom apartment unless you're willing to live near Sharjah or out in the desert in a place like Silicon Oasis.

Moving to Dubai will be like moving to central London in terms of expense. Can you afford what you have in Aberdeen in central London on the same salary?

No.

But there are tradeoffs. Dubai versus Aberdeen! It may be worth it to spend a few years in Dubai even if it means downsizing to a one-bedroom apartment. 



Infallable90 said:


> My priorities are simple. Enjoy life  I guess the only thing I have reservations about is whether I'll be able to maintain my current 'lifestyle' in Dubai...For example, I own a nice 2 bed apartment in Aberdeen, but I think I'll have to rent a studio apartment in Dubai, or get a bed share with an Indian family


----------



## Infallable90

vantage said:


> well you're not going to make many friends like that, young man!


Lol the only reason I say that is because I've read adverts offering bed space! Maybe I should change Indian family to group of Filipina girls, in which case I wouldn't be so hesitant 😄


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Infallable90 said:


> Lol the only reason I say that is because I've read adverts offering bed space! Maybe I should change Indian family to group of Filipina girls, in which case I wouldn't be so hesitant 😄


I believe the expression "when in a hole, stop digging" applies in Dubai as well.


----------



## mp170

I have been offered AED 14,500 a month, with furnished accommodation and utilities. 

I will be teaching at a secondary school and have 5 years experience. I'm hoping to have a fun time there as well, including going out and drinking. Do you think there will be enough let over to save?!


----------



## denton_f

*Architecture job*

Hello all,

I've been nosing around on here for some weeks - and this is an excellent forum, and as I have now received a firm offer I would like to ask for opinions and input.

I am a 24 yr old British guy, about to graduate from architecture school at UCL in London. The job in question is relatively entry-level in architecture (I have 1 year's experience) and is known as a RIBA Part 2 position. In London, according to official figures and surveys and the like, I should expect to earn between £23-£27,000 pa - indeed I have a London offer for £24,000. 

Offer:
My offer for Dubai is 10,500 gross AED per month. They say that 3,000 of this is an accommodation/travel allowance - but I am assuming this is an accounting technicality so they can base any redundancy pay etc on 7,500 not 10,500 - and that I will receive 10,500 per month.

Factoring in the lack of income tax in Dubai, this means that my net income per month equates to around a £28-£30,000 salary in the UK - where I'd be paying off student loans as well, and that is certainly on the higher end for the position in UK terms.

However, my question is whether 10,500 AED is enough to survive in Dubai. I am under no illusion about renting a place by myself - rather I am certainly looking to flatshare. In London, for an example two-bed flatshare, I'd expect to pay upwards of £800 per month, not including utilities. 

I am not really looking to save vast amounts of money in the bank - rather to gain some overseas experience and get involved in some ambitious work. I would like to be able to buy a few clothes every month or so, to have a few drinks in bars after work/on the weekend, eat out perhaps once or twice a month, but nothing lavish. I have been a student in central London now for 2 years - so my lifestyle is somewhat frugal. I will be looking for a gym membership too - in London I would expect to pay anything from £30-£80 per month for this.

Many thanks in advance chaps - and input from architects/those involved in the industry also would be wonderful.

- d


----------



## vantage

denton_f said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been nosing around on here for some weeks - and this is an excellent forum, and as I have now received a firm offer I would like to ask for opinions and input.
> 
> I am a 24 yr old British guy, about to graduate from architecture school at UCL in London. The job in question is relatively entry-level in architecture (I have 1 year's experience) and is known as a RIBA Part 2 position. In London, according to official figures and surveys and the like, I should expect to earn between £23-£27,000 pa - indeed I have a London offer for £24,000.
> 
> Offer:
> My offer for Dubai is 10,500 gross AED per month. They say that 3,000 of this is an accommodation/travel allowance - but I am assuming this is an accounting technicality so they can base any redundancy pay etc on 7,500 not 10,500 - and that I will receive 10,500 per month.
> 
> Factoring in the lack of income tax in Dubai, this means that my net income per month equates to around a £28-£30,000 salary in the UK - where I'd be paying off student loans as well, and that is certainly on the higher end for the position in UK terms.
> 
> However, my question is whether 10,500 AED is enough to survive in Dubai. I am under no illusion about renting a place by myself - rather I am certainly looking to flatshare. In London, for an example two-bed flatshare, I'd expect to pay upwards of £800 per month, not including utilities.
> 
> I am not really looking to save vast amounts of money in the bank - rather to gain some overseas experience and get involved in some ambitious work. I would like to be able to buy a few clothes every month or so, to have a few drinks in bars after work/on the weekend, eat out perhaps once or twice a month, but nothing lavish. I have been a student in central London now for 2 years - so my lifestyle is somewhat frugal. I will be looking for a gym membership too - in London I would expect to pay anything from £30-£80 per month for this.
> 
> Many thanks in advance chaps - and input from architects/those involved in the industry also would be wonderful.
> 
> - d


that is the going rate for this position, give or take, and there are plenty of young, single UK Pt 2's here, working hard, enjoying themselves, travelling, etc.

The scope for advancement here is better than UK in this industry at present. As a Pt 2 in the UK, you are going to get screwed into the ground for years!
As for the relevance of the experience for returning to the UK, without a firm UK background first - who knows?


----------



## TallyHo

Hmm..

Difficult question.

10,500 AED is very low by Dubai standards. Find a flatshare for 4,000 AEd/month, car expenses for 2,000 AEd/month, you're left with 4,500 per month to spend. You will probably spend most of it, leaving you with minimal savings for travel or other pleasures. 

Experience: if you had two-three years experience working in the UK you could come out to Dubai on offers closer to 20,000 a month. 18,000 would be decent enough. 

I would say take the London offer, build up experience and a portfolio, and use that to leverage into a much better paying position in Dubai. You're still young and at the onset of your career.

There's truth that people do move up the professional ladder quickly in Dubai if they know how to network. The downside is that the design profession was clobbered by the collapse of the property sector back in 2008 so there aren't so many jobs. Life is indeed coming back into the industry but it's not what it was five years ago and you still have the risk of being hired to staff a project, and when that project is over there's no need for you so it's redundancy. I'd wait two years for the sector to grow more and stabilise. 




denton_f said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been nosing around on here for some weeks - and this is an excellent forum, and as I have now received a firm offer I would like to ask for opinions and input.
> 
> I am a 24 yr old British guy, about to graduate from architecture school at UCL in London. The job in question is relatively entry-level in architecture (I have 1 year's experience) and is known as a RIBA Part 2 position. In London, according to official figures and surveys and the like, I should expect to earn between £23-£27,000 pa - indeed I have a London offer for £24,000.
> 
> Offer:
> My offer for Dubai is 10,500 gross AED per month. They say that 3,000 of this is an accommodation/travel allowance - but I am assuming this is an accounting technicality so they can base any redundancy pay etc on 7,500 not 10,500 - and that I will receive 10,500 per month.
> 
> Factoring in the lack of income tax in Dubai, this means that my net income per month equates to around a £28-£30,000 salary in the UK - where I'd be paying off student loans as well, and that is certainly on the higher end for the position in UK terms.
> 
> However, my question is whether 10,500 AED is enough to survive in Dubai. I am under no illusion about renting a place by myself - rather I am certainly looking to flatshare. In London, for an example two-bed flatshare, I'd expect to pay upwards of £800 per month, not including utilities.
> 
> I am not really looking to save vast amounts of money in the bank - rather to gain some overseas experience and get involved in some ambitious work. I would like to be able to buy a few clothes every month or so, to have a few drinks in bars after work/on the weekend, eat out perhaps once or twice a month, but nothing lavish. I have been a student in central London now for 2 years - so my lifestyle is somewhat frugal. I will be looking for a gym membership too - in London I would expect to pay anything from £30-£80 per month for this.
> 
> Many thanks in advance chaps - and input from architects/those involved in the industry also would be wonderful.
> 
> - d


----------



## Jynxgirl

These salaries just seem to be gettin worse and worse. Reading this thread is getting crazy to think that people are willing to step down, knowing they cant have the same lifestyle they had elsewhere, to come here....


----------



## KimiGonzales

Hi all,

I finally received my job offer today (verbal). The details are as follows:

- I am a fully qualified Chartered Accountant with ICAS who is born and bred in Scotland. I have been qualified for 2 years now
- The role is a Finance Manager for a medium sized company in Dubai (turnover is c.$35m)
- I have been offered a salary of 28,000 AED per month + health care for my wife and I + one return ticket for each of us to come back home during the year
- I have been offered 22 days holiday (excluding statutory)
- As yet, there is no relocation amount on offer although I am trying to negotiate something through the recruitment agency to get some contribution for this

How does the above sound? Am I getting market value for my role and experience? I am concerned about the lack of relocation contribution at this moment in time as I would need something to help my wife and I to come across.

Also, how long, realistically, would it take for me to find an apartment once I land? Is it something that can be sorted very quickly (I would probably have to get a loan from the bank in order to pay any advance rental). Shared accommodation would be out of the question as I want to come through with my wife and live with her.

Finally, what is the minimum number of statutory holidays in the year (e.g. for Eid, Prophet Muhammad's birthday, Muhurram and so on) - the agency tells me the minimum is 10 days and sometimes you will get a holiday if a Sheikh passes away or gets married or something like that. How accurate is this information?

Your thought and advice would be greatly appreciated guys.


----------



## fcjb1970

Jynxgirl said:


> These salaries just seem to be gettin worse and worse. Reading this thread is getting crazy to think that people are willing to step down, knowing they cant have the same lifestyle they had elsewhere, to come here....


What are you talking about. This is the most awesome place in the world, everything is great. Should I add if you don't like it leave.

Ya, this thread is depressing as heck, the idea that anyone even considers for a nano -second accepting an offer that is near or below what they earn in the real world does not cease to amaze me. But it is OK, because it is tax free and the person will get to drive a cool car


----------



## robdw1987

denton_f said:


> Factoring in the lack of income tax in Dubai, this means that my net income per month equates to around a £28-£30,000 salary in the UK - where I'd be paying off student loans as well, and that is certainly on the higher end for the position in UK terms.
> - d


Careful with assuming you won't be paying student loan when you are abroad, I was under the assumption that it was just paused for time abroad, but you are still required to pay it (they estimate what your foreign salary is worth in GBP).

I can't post a link unfortunately but if you google "student loan abroad" the top link should give you the info you need.


----------



## IT_MGR_GER

IT_MGR_GER said:


> Here I am again (with new figures):
> 
> - monthly salary increased by 2000 AED from 34000 AED to 36000 AED (no room for improvement)
> - min 1.5 monthly salary bonus; max 3 monthly salary bonus
> - relocation allowance of 10000 AED (after 6 month probation period)
> - 2 months hotel while searching for an apartment
> - medical insurance for family
> - life insurance for myself
> - annual leave of 30 days
> - employment/visa costs will be handled
> - Dubai Internet City
> - one economy flight ticket for myself and fiance (per year)
> - no car, no housing allowance, school allowance (not applicable yet)
> - yearly salary review in order to compensate inflation (~3.5% raise)
> 
> +10 years experience in IT
> Doctor of Business Administration (ongoing - UK), MBA (US), Computer Science (GER)
> Current role: CIO (Consulting Company in South Germany - SME)
> Future role: Senior IT Manager for MEA (overall IT responsibility for the region)
> Company: Insurance based in Germany
> Current Salary: +100K EUR per year
> 38 yrs, single and no kids
> 
> Different replies so far: from bad to good. But I am tempting to refuse. Because I think that there's not much difference to what I earn right now.
> 
> I am glad that I have found this forum. Great posts, a lot of information - Thanks a lot guys !!!


Got the contract:

the initial salary of AED 36000 is split in following parts:
Basic Salary: AED 25000
Housing Allowance :AED 7000
Transportation Allowance: AED 4000

I think this is really strange that they now talk about housing and transportation which shrinks my basic salary down to AED 25000 and therefore the bonuses I guess. I wouldn't be surprised if this splitting on base salary will have other disadvantages for myself.

Badly surprised ...

Best regards,
IT_MGR_GER


----------



## fcjb1970

IT_MGR_GER said:


> Got the contract:
> 
> the initial salary of AED 36000 is split in following parts:
> Basic Salary: AED 25000
> Housing Allowance :AED 7000
> Transportation Allowance: AED 4000
> 
> I think this is really strange that they now talk about housing and transportation which shrinks my basic salary down to AED 25000 and therefore the bonuses I guess. I wouldn't be surprised if this splitting on base salary will have other disadvantages for myself.
> 
> Badly surprised ...
> 
> Best regards,
> IT_MGR_GER


25K on a 36K salary is actually pretty decent break up these days. Yes they do it to screw you. Your end of service gratuity is based on basic salary only. From offers I see I think 50% or less basic seems to be a pretty common split.

That said, I still look at the numbers you put out as a cut in pay. To me someone earning 100K+ EU, mid 40s would be the absolute low end. A good offer in the 50s.

Bonus is just that a bonus, it is not guaranteed. A guaranteed bonus is called salary.


----------



## IT_MGR_GER

fcjb1970 said:


> 25K on a 36K salary is actually pretty decent break up these days. Yes they do it to screw you. Your end of service gratuity is based on basic salary only. From offers I see I think 50% or less basic seems to be a pretty common split.
> 
> That said, I still look at the numbers you put out as a cut in pay. To me someone earning 100K+ EU, mid 40s would be the absolute low end. A good offer in the 50s.
> 
> Bonus is just that a bonus, it is not guaranteed. A guaranteed bonus is called salary.


The break up would be OK if communicated beforehand. I would receive a bonus up to 3 monthly salaries. This number is going down now rapidly and also the gratuity payment. So, the combination of salary, housing and transportation is common. But the "final" numbers are far from being considered good. Thanks for the reply fcjb1970


----------



## vantage

TallyHo said:


> Hmm..
> 
> Difficult question.
> 
> 10,500 AED is very low by Dubai standards. Find a flatshare for 4,000 AEd/month, car expenses for 2,000 AEd/month, you're left with 4,500 per month to spend. You will probably spend most of it, leaving you with minimal savings for travel or other pleasures.
> 
> Experience: if you had two-three years experience working in the UK you could come out to Dubai on offers closer to 20,000 a month. 18,000 would be decent enough.
> 
> I would say take the London offer, build up experience and a portfolio, and use that to leverage into a much better paying position in Dubai. You're still young and at the onset of your career.
> 
> There's truth that people do move up the professional ladder quickly in Dubai if they know how to network. The downside is that the design profession was clobbered by the collapse of the property sector back in 2008 so there aren't so many jobs. Life is indeed coming back into the industry but it's not what it was five years ago and you still have the risk of being hired to staff a project, and when that project is over there's no need for you so it's redundancy. I'd wait two years for the sector to grow more and stabilise.


i'd say the 10,000 - 12,000 is what you'd get here ex-college as a pt 2 rookie.
2 or 3 years experience, and yes, a rapid increase. Also, a bit of luck-of-the-draw with which company it is, and what project(s) you find yourself on. 
London is the only place in the UK with any decent Architectural jobs. The rest of the country is humped.
That said, 10-12 is going to be tight, but less so if you are used to London costs.


----------



## denton_f

Ok - many thanks Vantage and Tallyho. I realise that the salary is certainly very low relatively speaking - especially as others on here are still undecided on making the move on far higher wages. 

Is around 4500 AED per month disposable doable? That's about £800 - in central London I could manage on that.

Oh and thanks Robdw - I honestly thought I could evade the student loan for a while!


----------



## KimiGonzales

Also, another query - what do I need to get a loan from the bank? Will they want to see 3 months salary or anything like that? How long will the whole process take? Again this is pretty important in terms of negotiating the relocation allowance so any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks. 



KimiGonzales said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I finally received my job offer today (verbal). The details are as follows:
> 
> - I am a fully qualified Chartered Accountant with ICAS who is born and bred in Scotland. I have been qualified for 2 years now
> - The role is a Finance Manager for a medium sized company in Dubai (turnover is c.$35m)
> - I have been offered a salary of 28,000 AED per month + health care for my wife and I + one return ticket for each of us to come back home during the year
> - I have been offered 22 days holiday (excluding statutory)
> - As yet, there is no relocation amount on offer although I am trying to negotiate something through the recruitment agency to get some contribution for this
> 
> How does the above sound? Am I getting market value for my role and experience? I am concerned about the lack of relocation contribution at this moment in time as I would need something to help my wife and I to come across.
> 
> Also, how long, realistically, would it take for me to find an apartment once I land? Is it something that can be sorted very quickly (I would probably have to get a loan from the bank in order to pay any advance rental). Shared accommodation would be out of the question as I want to come through with my wife and live with her.
> 
> Finally, what is the minimum number of statutory holidays in the year (e.g. for Eid, Prophet Muhammad's birthday, Muhurram and so on) - the agency tells me the minimum is 10 days and sometimes you will get a holiday if a Sheikh passes away or gets married or something like that. How accurate is this information?
> 
> Your thought and advice would be greatly appreciated guys.


----------



## wsm

Hello,

I just joined the forum and been reading up a lot of the stickies here. I am looking to move to UAE in the near future but wanted to gather some salary information beforehand.

I have five years experience in information systems for banks. I am a systems administrator by title and I have Windows, Unix, and Linux experience but no certifications. I hold a Bachelors of Science in Business Administration degree from California. I am a U.S. citizen but my homeland is Pakistan (and born in Saudi Arabia). I am a practicing Muslim (if this means any positive/negative in UAE).

I tried search but could not find any salary range for my IT position. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## user_m

Hello Fellow Expats, 

I've finally received an verbal offer to evaluate. 
The role is that of a service manager for a multinational telco, handling multiple clients in UAE. I've had about 5 years experience already in this field, just in a different geography. I'm 37, with a wife and 3 kids. (2 in kindergarden, one infant). 

The offer per annum is: 
accomodation allowance: 150,000
transport allowance: 30,000
salary: 245,000
All in, per month: 35K AED. 

Perks include medical & annual flights home. 

I'm planning to live in 3 bed in Springs (rent approx 140,000 AED per year). I'm also hoping the kids can get into a school like EIS (fees approx 30K AED, per kid, per year). I'll need two cars. 

Would appreciate your help with a go / no-go decision.


----------



## telecompro

user_m said:


> Hello Fellow Expats,
> 
> I've finally received an verbal offer to evaluate.
> The role is that of a service manager for a multinational telco, handling multiple clients in UAE. I've had about 5 years experience already in this field, just in a different geography. I'm 37, with a wife and 3 kids. (2 in kindergarden, one infant).
> 
> The offer per annum is:
> accomodation allowance: 150,000
> transport allowance: 30,000
> salary: 245,000
> All in, per month: 35K AED.
> 
> Perks include medical & annual flights home.
> 
> I'm planning to live in 3 bed in Springs (rent approx 140,000 AED per year). I'm also hoping the kids can get into a school like EIS (fees approx 30K AED, per kid, per year). I'll need two cars.
> 
> Would appreciate your help with a go / no-go decision.


Does ur offer include schooling? If not then hour offer bit on low side.


----------



## user_m

telecompro said:


> Does ur offer include schooling? If not then hour offer bit on low side.


Many thanks for your feedback. 
Nope, it does not include schooling.


----------



## haibinhle

Dear all,

I'm new in this forum and I've just received a job offer in Dubai. A little bit about me, I'm an engineer in embedded IT application holding a Master degree. I have about 4 years of experience (2 years in France and 2 years in my home country, Vietnam). I'm married with a 8-month-old kid.

The offer (technical consultant) is as follow:
- 18k AED/month (fixed salary + Allowance). It is said that 16k AED/month + 2k allowances
- group medical insurance for self
- 1 annual economy ticket for self
- Visa for self
- 1 one-way ticket for moving to Dubai + 5000 AED to support the relocation in Dubai (receive only one time)
- 23 working days paid leave.

do you think this package is reasonable for this kind of position and for me to relocate in Dubai? 
After reading some pages of this thread, It seems to me that some kinds of offer are missing like:
- No schooling offer (maybe my kid is only 8-month-old so they do not offer this?), 
- No medical assurance for my wife and my kid
- No ticket for returning home for my family (only me). 
(or these 3 NOs are applicable for this level? maybe at higher level i.e. manager, I would be able to ask for this offer?)

Sorry if my english is not easy to understand 

Look forward to your advices.

Best Regards,
LE


----------



## Byja

user_m said:


> Hello Fellow Expats,
> 
> I've finally received an verbal offer to evaluate.
> The role is that of a service manager for a multinational telco, handling multiple clients in UAE. I've had about 5 years experience already in this field, just in a different geography.


An engineer (telco), or something else?

The package offered looks standard, unless you're from a 1st world country. Employment through a ManCo, or directly for the MNC? Cause school fees, to some extent, are usually included with MNCs, at least those big ones. And you should try to get it included.


----------



## user_m

Byja said:


> An engineer (telco), or something else?
> 
> The package offered looks standard, unless you're from a 1st world country. Employment through a ManCo, or directly for the MNC? Cause school fees, to some extent, are usually included with MNCs, at least those big ones. And you should try to get it included.


Many thanks Byja, 
I'm not technical person - my role is customer-facing & reporting. The employment is directly with the MNC. I'm currently employed by the same MNC, so it's like an internal transfer. 
I know they used to provide school fees as part of the UAE packages, but have now stopped including this in all offers made in the last couple of years. 
In monetary terms it's higher than my existing package, but I am worried about the living costs and general expenses.


----------



## user_m

Many thanks for your very useful responses, Telecompro & Byja. 
I appreciate that my original message was sent during the weekend, so it might have missed the attention of most people. 
Can anyone else in a similar situation please provide some guidance on whether this is an attractive package? 

Many thanks, 



user_m said:


> Hello Fellow Expats,
> 
> I've finally received an verbal offer to evaluate.
> The role is that of a service manager for a multinational telco, handling multiple clients in UAE. I've had about 5 years experience already in this field, just in a different geography. I'm 37, with a wife and 3 kids. (2 in kindergarden, one infant).
> 
> The offer per annum is:
> accomodation allowance: 150,000
> transport allowance: 30,000
> salary: 245,000
> All in, per month: 35K AED.
> 
> Perks include medical & annual flights home.
> 
> I'm planning to live in 3 bed in Springs (rent approx 140,000 AED per year). I'm also hoping the kids can get into a school like EIS (fees approx 30K AED, per kid, per year). I'll need two cars.
> 
> Would appreciate your help with a go / no-go decision.


----------



## Misslee

Hello 

In final negotiations with a large media/newspaper company and the package they have offered for a digital/print media exec is this. (I have ten years experience across print/digital/mobile media sales)

£40'000 equivalent (sure its 18.5 UAD PER MONTH)
NO accomodation allowance
full medical, visa and flight home. 

I would be looking to stay in the Marina area... i have worked out roughly cost of living etc and it seems doable, i just wondered if anyone can shed any light on if this is an average package? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Richard1983

Hello All

Great feedback and advice on here, can you run your eye over the below.

Background:
Company = Multi-National 
Job = IT 
Age = 30
Status = Single
Job Location = DIC​
Package:
Monthly Salary = 24k AED
Housing = 8.5k AED
Annual Bonus = 20% Basic (usually hit 15%)
Relocation Allowance = 2xMonths Basic Salary
Flight Travel Allowance = 1 Full Fare
Full Health & Dental 
Pension Final Salary Based​
Still negotiating on a container for shipping furniture or furniture allowance.

I would like to live in a 2 bed apartment in the Marina, so far I like the look of 'The Torch' or 'Park Island' buildings. Housing is Approx. 100k AED per year not sure if this achievable within the allowance. (Suggestions Welcome)

Would like to purchase a car and would also like to put some savings aside.

As for life style the usual going out for Meal or Drink twice a week, I enjoy my sports football, cycling and a bit of golf.

Thanks

Richy


----------



## Cheryl Pavitt

Hi can someone tell me what they think of the following package working for KDHA as a senior inspector

530000 per annul
Medical insurance and visa for family
20 ft container to ship out belongings
One annual flight for family.

Much appreciated
cheryl


----------



## vantage

Cheryl Pavitt said:


> Hi can someone tell me what they think of the following package working for KDHA as a senior inspector
> 
> 530000 per annul
> Medical insurance and visa for family
> 20 ft container to ship out belongings
> One annual flight for family.
> 
> Much appreciated
> cheryl


children?
how many?
schooling allowance?
what are you on now?
what is your current lifestyle / expectations?


----------



## Cheryl Pavitt

It's for my husband. We have 2 school age children so I have been looking at Gems academy. Obviously the job offer is just for my husband so currently he takes home £42000 after tax, pension etc. I am hoping to also work at some point. We won't want a massive house and we have a modest lifestyle now but we would like to be able to save some money to bring back. We are not planning on having a maid or nanny etc

Thank you


----------



## telecompro

Richard1983 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Great feedback and advice on here, can you run your eye over the below.
> 
> Background:
> Company = Multi-National
> Job = IT
> Age = 30
> Status = Single
> Job Location = DIC​
> Package:
> Monthly Salary = 24k AED
> Housing = 8.5k AED
> Annual Bonus = 20% Basic (usually hit 15%)
> Relocation Allowance = 2xMonths Basic Salary
> Flight Travel Allowance = 1 Full Fare
> Full Health & Dental
> Pension Final Salary Based​
> Still negotiating on a container for shipping furniture or furniture allowance.
> 
> I would like to live in a 2 bed apartment in the Marina, so far I like the look of 'The Torch' or 'Park Island' buildings. Housing is Approx. 100k AED per year not sure if this achievable within the allowance. (Suggestions Welcome)
> 
> Would like to purchase a car and would also like to put some savings aside.
> 
> As for life style the usual going out for Meal or Drink twice a week, I enjoy my sports football, cycling and a bit of golf.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richy



Excellent offer ..take it and run !


----------



## expat_amerian

*how to apply for gov jobs*

where are government jobs posted so that a foreigner can apply? do they hire foreigners in gov jobs there?


----------



## jawshtt

*Offer for Abu Dhabi*

Hi all, 

Today I have been offered a non contract based job opprtunity in Abu Dhabi. 
I'll be working as quality control/assurance manager in a multinational company in oil & gas sector. 
I'm 38 years old and will live there with my wife and 1 & 3 years old children.

Details are as follows: (per annum) 

40 hours / week (no overtime = free weekends  )

Basic Salary AED 200K
Housing Allowance AED 130K (i prefer to live in an apartment with good facilities)
Transport Allowance AED 24K (including unlimited gasoline)
Relocation allowance 15K ( and 20 ft container transport service from my home country to UAE)
Schooling: Unlimited
Annual Bonus between 15K-50K (depends on perfomance)


In addition to the above,


* I receive one return air ticket for my family once every year. 
* Company phone
* Medical insurance for me & for my family.

I would like to know your thoughts about this offer for this sector. 

Thanks for your prompt responses in advance.


----------



## rayban365

Hi

Sorry for posting in the Dubai forum, but I can't see any separate forum for Qatar. 

I've recently been offered a role in Doha, Qatar as an Banking Operations Analyst:

30K QAR per month inclusive of:
-20K QAR Basic
-8K QAR Housing
-1.5K QAR Transport
-500 QAR Utilities. 
-The annual bonuses are around 5 times monthly basic salary (~100K QAR). 

Also in the package is:

-10K QAR annual flights allowance
-Full Medical Insurance
-50K QAR Initial Furniture Allowance
-45 Calendar days holiday + nearly 3 weeks in total over the two Eid holidays + other Qatari Public Holidays
-35 hour working week

I'm currently earning 50K GBP total compensation per annum in the UK but no bonuses for the past couple of years.

I'm single and have no dependants. I have 6-7 years experience. Is the offer worth it?


----------



## stamboy

jawshtt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I have been offered a non contract based job opprtunity in Abu Dhabi.
> I'll be working as quality control/assurance manager in a multinational company in oil & gas sector.
> I'm 38 years old and will live there with my wife and 1 & 3 years old children.
> 
> Details are as follows: (per annum)
> 
> 40 hours / week (no overtime = free weekends  )
> 
> Basic Salary AED 200K
> Housing Allowance AED 130K (i prefer to live in an apartment with good facilities)
> Transport Allowance AED 24K (including unlimited gasoline)
> Relocation allowance 15K ( and 20 ft container transport service from my home country to UAE)
> Schooling: Unlimited
> Annual Bonus between 15K-50K (depends on perfomance)
> 
> 
> In addition to the above,
> 
> 
> * I receive one return air ticket for my family once every year.
> * Company phone
> * Medical insurance for me & for my family.
> 
> I would like to know your thoughts about this offer for this sector.
> 
> Thanks for your prompt responses in advance.


Great offer


----------



## ExArab

wsm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just joined the forum and been reading up a lot of the stickies here. I am looking to move to UAE in the near future but wanted to gather some salary information beforehand.
> 
> I have five years experience in information systems for banks. I am a systems administrator by title and I have Windows, Unix, and Linux experience but no certifications. I hold a Bachelors of Science in Business Administration degree from California. I am a U.S. citizen but my homeland is Pakistan (and born in Saudi Arabia). I am a practicing Muslim (if this means any positive/negative in UAE).
> 
> I tried search but could not find any salary range for my IT position. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Two quick notes - In IT, certifications go a long way in that region. For salary information, look for Bayt's salary survey (either 2011 or 2012). You should be able to find some decent numbers as a reference point there. In terms of practicing Muslim, why on earth would you want to go to Dubai? I suggest the country where you were born  ray2:


----------



## TallyHo

I'd have to kindly disagree with Stamboy. He isn't even in the UAE yet so he doesn't know about the actual cost of living.

It's an ok package. Not amazing, not impressive, not even good. Just ok.

130K housing allowance won't go far in Abu Dhabi. It will cover the rent for decent but not fancy 2-3 bedroom apartment, but everything else (tv/internet package, utilities, maid service if you want) is on top of that, along with the deposit and agents' fee (5% each). That will come out of your basic.

24K is enough to rent a basic car on a month to month basis. You can buy an used car and save that allowance if possible. 

Your saving grace is that school fees are covered in full. But what about nursery? A lot of companies will pay school fees but not nursery fees. 

You'll have 200K, or approximately 16K per month to live off of. You will probably end up spending at least 6K on living expenses. That leaves you with 10K per month for savings, holidays, misc. You'll burn through it more quickly than you think. So while it's not a bad offer it's not a great offer either. 





jawshtt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I have been offered a non contract based job opprtunity in Abu Dhabi.
> I'll be working as quality control/assurance manager in a multinational company in oil & gas sector.
> I'm 38 years old and will live there with my wife and 1 & 3 years old children.
> 
> Details are as follows: (per annum)
> 
> 40 hours / week (no overtime = free weekends  )
> 
> Basic Salary AED 200K
> Housing Allowance AED 130K (i prefer to live in an apartment with good facilities)
> Transport Allowance AED 24K (including unlimited gasoline)
> Relocation allowance 15K ( and 20 ft container transport service from my home country to UAE)
> Schooling: Unlimited
> Annual Bonus between 15K-50K (depends on perfomance)
> 
> 
> In addition to the above,
> 
> 
> * I receive one return air ticket for my family once every year.
> * Company phone
> * Medical insurance for me & for my family.
> 
> I would like to know your thoughts about this offer for this sector.
> 
> Thanks for your prompt responses in advance.


----------



## vantage

jawshtt said:


> Schooling: Unlimited
> .


not commenting on the rest of it - Tally Ho is right, but..

Wow.
Now that is worth its weight in gold!
There are some schools over 75K / year per pupil!
Mind you, yours are little just now.


----------



## stamboy

TallyHo said:


> I'd have to kindly disagree with Stamboy. He isn't even in the UAE yet so he doesn't know about the actual cost of living.


I concur ;-) But the school fees are excellent ;-)


----------



## Byja

TallyHo said:


> I'd have to kindly disagree with Stamboy. He isn't even in the UAE yet so he doesn't know about the actual cost of living.
> 
> It's an ok package. Not amazing, not impressive, not even good. Just ok.


30k p/m for someone in the O&G with probably more than 5 yrs experience is less than ok. Even with unlimited schooling, whatever that might be.


----------



## buds3000

So after a previous attempt gone wrong here is a new offer that I have received for Dubai.

I am an IT Project Manager with around 7 years experience. My UK gross is around £55k

Monthly Package is AED 30k inclusive of all allowances plus Schooling Allowance (not applicable as I have no kids yet) plus medical + flights etc

My initial reaction is to ditch the offer especially as I have had a better one previously (which didn't materialise as I got cold feet) and after having worked with representatives of Middle Eastern orgs I know how desperate they are for high calibre Project Managers. I am reluctant to sell myself so cheaply.

Your thoughts guys?


----------



## stamboy

buds3000 said:


> So after a previous attempt gone wrong here is a new offer that I have received for Dubai.
> 
> I am an IT Project Manager with around 7 years experience. My UK gross is around £55k
> 
> Monthly Package is AED 30k inclusive of all allowances plus Schooling Allowance (not applicable as I have no kids yet) plus medical + flights etc
> 
> My initial reaction is to ditch the offer especially as I have had a better one previously (which didn't materialise as I got cold feet) and after having worked with representatives of Middle Eastern orgs I know how desperate they are for high calibre Project Managers. I am reluctant to sell myself so cheaply.
> 
> Your thoughts guys?


If you think you are worth more and your gut instint is to turn it down then follow it.


----------



## LloydBock

*Package advice for Dubai area*

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone could advise me on what the below package is like for a salary in Dubai, we are a family of 3 currently and another on the way so myself, my wife and two girls, one will be 3 and the other will be newborn.

I have been offered the below and was wondering how this looked on average in Dubai.

Annual Salary: AED 252 930,00
Annual Housing Allowance: AED 140 000,00
Full Medical for the family
2 return flights per year for the family
25 Days paid leave annually
Company Vehicle
Company Fuel
Company Cell Phone
Annual performance bonus 5 - 15 % of annual salary

Company would pay all relocation costs ect ect.

Ideally I would like to save 2000 - 2500 USD per month to send back home, however we still want to live a good life in Dubai.

Any idea on what the above would get me and if this would be feasable??


----------



## stamboy

LloydBock said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could advise me on what the below package is like for a salary in Dubai, we are a family of 3 currently and another on the way so myself, my wife and two girls, one will be 3 and the other will be newborn.
> 
> I have been offered the below and was wondering how this looked on average in Dubai.
> 
> Annual Salary: AED 252 930,00
> Annual Housing Allowance: AED 140 000,00
> Full Medical for the family
> 2 return flights per year for the family
> 25 Days paid leave annually
> Company Vehicle
> Company Fuel
> Company Cell Phone
> Annual performance bonus 5 - 15 % of annual salary
> 
> Company would pay all relocation costs ect ect.
> 
> Ideally I would like to save 2000 - 2500 USD per month to send back home, however we still want to live a good life in Dubai.
> 
> Any idea on what the above would get me and if this would be feasable??


To be honest without knowing what the position is and your experience it is impossible to answer this question. 

If for example it's for a shop assistant then it's a wonderful salary and you should bite their hand off. 

If on the other hand it's for a Managing Director role of a MNC then I'd say no it's very poor.


----------



## LloydBock

Well it is a area sales executive position, I am currently employed by the same company in South Africa as a regional sales manager and have 12 years experience in the industry, what I really need to know is is the salary enough to live comfortably and save 2000USD-2500 USD a month without my wife having to work?


----------



## stamboy

LloydBock said:


> Well it is a area sales executive position, I am currently employed by the same company in South Africa as a regional sales manager and have 12 years experience in the industry, what I really need to know is is the salary enough to live comfortably and save 2000USD-2500 USD a month without my wife having to work?


How does the package compare to your current role?


----------



## robdw1987

*Advice wanted*

Hi guys, I've already accepted this offer but just want to double check I will be ok before moving out there (friends have said it looks good).

I'm a 25 year old guy, I sell financial software, and I've been at the company for just less than three year. The offer is:

Salary: 330k per annum
Full health/dental etc.
9% pension or payment on leaving (undecided on which to take)
18k housing to cover first few weeks, no allowance after this
13k for relocation of belongings
5.5k for flight out 
1 return flight per year
23 days annual holiday
Free lunches 

Any advice much appreciated.

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## mgueri`

Hi Everyone, 
My name is mohamed and I am thinking about finding a job in the gulf area. I am not sure how yet but any help would be appreciated. 
I am a moroccan american. I have a dual citizenship and I live permanently in the US. However, I am looking for a new adventure and new experience 
I would like to know about salaries and hospitality jobs in the area
I have graduated last december with a bachelors degree in hospitality management from an american university.
and I have also 2 degrees from morocco.
I have been working in hotels for the last 9 years and I know a lot about event planning and execution and banquets I also have a lot of food and beverage knowledge.
I am wondering what would be the pay like for assistant manager position.
I currently make about $40K but no advancement chances.
Please PM if you have any suggestions or advice. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## de Mexicaan

LloydBock said:


> Well it is a area sales executive position, I am currently employed by the same company in South Africa as a regional sales manager and have 12 years experience in the industry, what I really need to know is is the salary enough to live comfortably and save 2000USD-2500 USD a month without my wife having to work?


Hi, I think it will be difficult to save that much, unless you will also get a schooling allowance for your children. Schools are very expensive here.


----------



## Stevesolar

LloydBock said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could advise me on what the below package is like for a salary in Dubai, we are a family of 3 currently and another on the way so myself, my wife and two girls, one will be 3 and the other will be newborn.
> 
> I have been offered the below and was wondering how this looked on average in Dubai.
> 
> Annual Salary: AED 252 930,00
> Annual Housing Allowance: AED 140 000,00
> Full Medical for the family
> 2 return flights per year for the family
> 25 Days paid leave annually
> Company Vehicle
> Company Fuel
> Company Cell Phone
> Annual performance bonus 5 - 15 % of annual salary
> 
> Company would pay all relocation costs ect ect.
> 
> Ideally I would like to save 2000 - 2500 USD per month to send back home, however we still want to live a good life in Dubai.
> 
> Any idea on what the above would get me and if this would be feasable??


1st impression is this is a pretty good package.

The only thing that I would recommend you add is a school fee allowance - as this can be quite expensive here, depending on the schools you choose.

Don't forget that if you drive a company car here - you are not allowed to have tinted windows - don't know how strongly this rule is enforced but with summer coming an untinted vehicle will get hotter than a tinted one.
Might be worth asking for a car allowance and then getting your own vehicle.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## buds3000

buds3000 said:


> So after a previous attempt gone wrong here is a new offer that I have received for Dubai.
> 
> I am an IT Project Manager with around 7 years experience. My UK gross is around £55k
> 
> Monthly Package is AED 30k inclusive of all allowances plus Schooling Allowance (not applicable as I have no kids yet) plus medical + flights etc
> 
> My initial reaction is to ditch the offer especially as I have had a better one previously (which didn't materialise as I got cold feet) and after having worked with representatives of Middle Eastern orgs I know how desperate they are for high calibre Project Managers. I am reluctant to sell myself so cheaply.
> 
> Your thoughts guys?


Bump

Any more thoughts guys???


----------



## LloydBock

Hi guys, thanks for the advice so far, at the moment and for the next three years my kids will not be in school as the wife is not planning on working the kids will be home with her, so would you still suggest that it is a good package, any thoughts on the savings??


----------



## TallyHo

Yes, you can save money on that package, especially as you won't have to pay school fees for a few years.

You will have about 21,000 a month to cover your living expenses.

If you automatically put aside 10K a month, that's $2,700 per month.

Your family will live comfortably on 11K a month for groceries, a second car for the wife, social activities, etc. 






LloydBock said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could advise me on what the below package is like for a salary in Dubai, we are a family of 3 currently and another on the way so myself, my wife and two girls, one will be 3 and the other will be newborn.
> 
> I have been offered the below and was wondering how this looked on average in Dubai.
> 
> Annual Salary: AED 252 930,00
> Annual Housing Allowance: AED 140 000,00
> Full Medical for the family
> 2 return flights per year for the family
> 25 Days paid leave annually
> Company Vehicle
> Company Fuel
> Company Cell Phone
> Annual performance bonus 5 - 15 % of annual salary
> 
> Company would pay all relocation costs ect ect.
> 
> Ideally I would like to save 2000 - 2500 USD per month to send back home, however we still want to live a good life in Dubai.
> 
> Any idea on what the above would get me and if this would be feasable??


----------



## broady01

*Recent offer*

Hi,

I am contemplating a move to Dubai and I have been offered the following package and wanted any opinions on whether you feel that this is viable or not.

25k pm
70k relocation package
Medical included.
Possibly earn bonus of 15-20kpa

We are a family of 4 looking to rent a villa in mirdif and send the children to an average priced uk/international school.

I would obviously need to pay for rent, schooling, car, bills, food, social etc.

Do you think that this is feasible?


----------



## de Mexicaan

broady01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am contemplating a move to Dubai and I have been offered the following package and wanted any opinions on whether you feel that this is viable or not.
> 
> 25k pm
> 70k relocation package
> Medical included.
> Possibly earn bonus of 15-20kpa
> 
> We are a family of 4 looking to rent a villa in mirdif and send the children to an average priced uk/international school.
> 
> I would obviously need to pay for rent, schooling, car, bills, food, social etc.
> 
> Do you think that this is feasible?


I don't think it will be fun. You will spend 120k or so on housing and around 80k on schools, maybe more depending on your children's age.
That leaves you with 100k pa for all the rest:
24k for transport
6k energy/water
6k municipality tax
5k phone/internet/tv
50k groceries etc.
Leaves you with virtually nothing to go out/holiday/save.


----------



## LloydBock

Guys, thanks alot for the advice, any ideas on places to stay ect, we are ideally looking for a villa


----------



## Togaflex

Everyone here seems to get a relocation package - I'm having to pay for mine for the UK.  

Taking a £25k basic wage hit and no bonus as well.


----------



## vantage

Togaflex said:


> Everyone here seems to get a relocation package - I'm having to pay for mine for the UK.
> 
> Taking a £25k basic wage hit and no bonus as well.


you are coming out here and LOSING £25K / year?

Assume this is a redundancy / desperation move?
If you have a job at home, do NOT take a hit to come here.......


----------



## Togaflex

vantage said:


> you are coming out here and LOSING £25K / year?
> 
> Assume this is a redundancy / desperation move?
> If you have a job at home, do NOT take a hit to come here.......


Not a desperation move just needed a new challenge and my take home is roughly the same in both jobs due to tax in UK.


----------



## TallyHo

No!

Sorry to shout, but the answer is a firm no.

It's not only a question of whether it's doable by being very frugal, living in a cheap villa or cheap apartment in a cheap part of town (where there won't be a western expat community). 

The problem is that your two main expenses, housing and school fees, have to be paid in advance. School fees are paid an entire year in advance, and housing is usually paid in 1-4 cheques, with more and more landlords now demanding 1 cheques. School fees go up every year. Will your package go up as well?

Can you stump up that much money in advance? Can you guarantee the ability to set aside the money out of each month's salary for next year's rent/school fees?

I don't know where you're coming from but you will be poor by the standards of western expatriate Dubai and you won't be able to participate in the normal everyday social activities or standard of living that most western expats take for granted. This is not a place to be western and struggling. 



broady01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am contemplating a move to Dubai and I have been offered the following package and wanted any opinions on whether you feel that this is viable or not.
> 
> 25k pm
> 70k relocation package
> Medical included.
> Possibly earn bonus of 15-20kpa
> 
> We are a family of 4 looking to rent a villa in mirdif and send the children to an average priced uk/international school.
> 
> I would obviously need to pay for rent, schooling, car, bills, food, social etc.
> 
> Do you think that this is feasible?


----------



## TallyHo

There's a housing sticky. Check it out. There's really only a handful of areas you'd want to live in and the same names come up again and again. Dubai is not a big city, but you may want to figure out where the office is and base your housing preferences on proximity to work.

Otherwise, if you want to save a little money, look at Mirdif. Big South African population. You should be able to find a decent compound villa for under 120K and use the remaining housing allowance to cover the utilities/internet/maid service. Mirdif has a great mall. 

Other options are Arabian Ranches, Springs and Victory Heights, but you'd probably have to dip into your base salary to cover some of the expenses. 

The running costs for villas will be higher than for flats as you will have to pay for the AC charges which are very expensive during the summer months. You can get a pretty nice and roomy apartment for 140K in the Greens and Marina with great views, high quality finishes and all that and your monthly utilities will be far less. You will unquestionably save more money living in a nicer flat than in a less nice villa, and the Greens/Marina have lots of young families so you wouldn't be lonely. Just a few thoughts to keep in mind.





LloydBock said:


> Guys, thanks alot for the advice, any ideas on places to stay ect, we are ideally looking for a villa


----------



## vantage

Togaflex said:


> Not a desperation move just needed a new challenge and my take home is roughly the same in both jobs due to tax in UK.


take home to take home is not a good comparison for like for like, really.
You should ideally be aiming for gross / gross as a *bare* minimum.

there is no 'official' tax here, but there are plenty of stealth taxes, or 'fees'
No safety net here.
No National Security / pension / NHS...

redundancy = a tap on the shoulder and a trip to the airport..

As long as you are going in 100% eyes open...

25K tax suggests you were on around £80K ish?
A lot depends on where you are coming from as to how your life will compare.
If you are coming from London, then you'll have a fair idea of costs.
If you earn £80K in Hull, you're in for a shock.


----------



## Togaflex

vantage said:


> take home to take home is not a good comparison for like for like, really.
> You should ideally be aiming for gross / gross as a *bare* minimum.
> 
> there is no 'official' tax here, but there are plenty of stealth taxes, or 'fees'
> No safety net here.
> No National Security / pension / NHS...
> 
> redundancy = a tap on the shoulder and a trip to the airport..
> 
> As long as you are going in 100% eyes open...
> 
> 25K tax suggests you were on around £80K ish?
> A lot depends on where you are coming from as to how your life will compare.
> If you are coming from London, then you'll have a fair idea of costs.
> If you earn £80K in Hull, you're in for a shock.


Thanks for this. 

Situation is I was a credit manager for a major oil trader in the shipping industry in London on 65k basic plus a 15% bonus. I pay student loan etc so take home was about £3350 a month minus bonus. 

Wasn't happy, really good company but nightmare position and absolutely untenable in the end so I resigned. My wife also very unhappy in her top exec level EA/PA job in the city - we have a flat and a good life in London. We do still have some debts but decided it was time to make the change so I asked around and there is a company I've admired and wanted to work for and a position in Dubai came up dong the exact role I was looking for. I interviewed, met the owners, really liked them and got good vibes from everyone and they offered me the job but for a huge amount less - take home net every month roughly the same, maybe a little less. 

It's very much below the industry average for what I do and so I'm hoping I can go there, do a top job and be rewarded for it. They are, despite everything, a company know for treating its staff very well and the environment / role at work will mean I much much much happier, which is worth any amount of money to me. I'm optimistic I'll have clawed back most of the 25k in a year or two. I'm only 32 so I've got plent of time on my side. 

When my wife gets a job out there we'll have lots of money but until she does we're basically on the breadline so no expensive brunches etc until then 

Might seem a dodgy move to make but we've chosen the options and weighed them up carefully. It may not work out but we're hardy souls and will give it a blood good go.


----------



## Byja

Togaflex said:


> It's very much below the industry average for what I do and so I'm hoping I can go there, *do a top job and be rewarded for it*.


That's a really good plan... from an employee's PoV.

Unfortunately, not shared by most of the employers. Good luck.


----------



## Togaflex

Byja said:


> That's a really good plan... from an employee's PoV.
> 
> Unfortunately, not shared by most of the employers. Good luck.


Well if thy don't come up with the goods after I do a top job then I can leave. I'm not married to them. I won't be taken advantage of.


----------



## Byja

Togaflex said:


> Well if thy don't come up with the goods after I do a top job then I can leave. I'm not married to them. I won't be taken advantage of.


Ok, but bear in mind that quitting a job here can lead to labor bans and other issues.


----------



## Togaflex

Byja said:


> Ok, but bear in mind that quitting a job here can lead to labor bans and other issues.


Yeah - for UAE. I'm free to go to Europe, USA or Asia and that's actually where the money is. If things don't work out with new job m Dubai odyssey will be a an end.


----------



## maringos

*Package advice*

Hi, Can any one help me with my offer? 
I am German with a wife & children 9 & 14, need to have at least 3 bedroom in a western housing nice compound or area (apartment but preferable a villa).
My kids will need to go to German school (no idea how much) and they play sports (hockey, swimming and horse riding).
I need to live in a good standard and be able to save around 2kEuros monthly (I have a mortgage).
I would need to have two cars.
The offer:
Housing 80k
School up to maximum 50K 
Medical insurance (no details, what should I ask about?)
Monthly salary 30k
1 set of tickets home per year
Car allowance 1500 monthly

Would this be a good offer?


----------



## saraswat

Can't say about the rest but 80K per year won't get you a villa in a nice area, let alone a 3 bedroom one...


----------



## vantage

maringos said:


> Hi, Can any one help me with my offer?
> I am German with a wife & children 9 & 14, need to have at least 3 bedroom in a western housing nice compound or area (apartment but preferable a villa).
> My kids will need to go to German school (no idea how much) and they play sports (hockey, swimming and horse riding).
> I need to live in a good standard and be able to save around 2kEuros monthly (I have a mortgage).
> I would need to have two cars.
> The offer:
> Housing 80k
> School up to maximum 50K
> Medical insurance (no details, what should I ask about?)
> Monthly salary 30k
> 1 set of tickets home per year
> Car allowance 1500 monthly
> 
> Would this be a good offer?


school - maximum 50k, or maximum 50K for each child?
once children are into high school (one now, and one soon) - prices keep going up and up
1500 is not going to do two cars - it will do one little one.
80K does not = nice 3 bed villa apartment in good area.
reading between the lines (horse riding, swimming, hockey, nice area to live etc) you are going to struggle to meet your existing lifestyle, let alone save enough for your mortgage back home.

It is emminently doable for a family of four, and i know many that live here on significantly less, and manage to save, but it has to be looked at in terms of sacrifice to your current situation, particularly when your saving regime is a 'must' rather than a nice-to-have, due to your mortgage.


----------



## de Mexicaan

maringos said:


> Hi, Can any one help me with my offer?
> I am German with a wife & children 9 & 14, need to have at least 3 bedroom in a western housing nice compound or area (apartment but preferable a villa).
> My kids will need to go to German school (no idea how much) and they play sports (hockey, swimming and horse riding).
> I need to live in a good standard and be able to save around 2kEuros monthly (I have a mortgage).
> I would need to have two cars.
> The offer:
> Housing 80k
> School up to maximum 50K
> Medical insurance (no details, what should I ask about?)
> Monthly salary 30k
> 1 set of tickets home per year
> Car allowance 1500 monthly
> 
> Would this be a good offer?


Agree with vantage. It will not work, taking your requirements into account. Even if the schooling budget is per child and if you compromise on your villa requirements it will not be enough.


----------



## Mehdisp

Hi All,

I need your advise regarding this offer : 

Monthly Salary 17000 AED 
Commission : 8,925.00 AED (need to achieve 100% of my target to get this amount)
Health insurance
One flight ticket per year to go back in my country.
I am single man, 31 years old without kid.
Should i negotiate a higher basic or do you think i can live easily with this offer.
My way of life is quite simple but sometime i need to have a budget for a good restaurant or a good night out 

Thank you for your help and your time 

Cheers


----------



## looper

Mehdisp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your advise regarding this offer :
> 
> Monthly Salary 17000 AED
> Commission : 8,925.00 AED (need to achieve 100% of my target to get this amount)
> Health insurance
> One flight ticket per year to go back in my country.
> I am single man, 31 years old without kid.
> Should i negotiate a higher basic or do you think i can live easily with this offer.
> My way of life is quite simple but sometime i need to have a budget for a good restaurant or a good night out
> 
> Thank you for your help and your time
> 
> Cheers


Any Housing Allowance? Transportation Allowance?

If not you can subtract about 8333k for a nice apartment and 2500k for a car. I don't know your education but seems a bit low to me!


----------



## maringos

vantage said:


> school - maximum 50k, or maximum 50K for each child?
> once children are into high school (one now, and one soon) - prices keep going up and up
> 1500 is not going to do two cars - it will do one little one.
> 80K does not = nice 3 bed villa apartment in good area.
> reading between the lines (horse riding, swimming, hockey, nice area to live etc) you are going to struggle to meet your existing lifestyle, let alone save enough for your mortgage back home.
> 
> It is emminently doable for a family of four, and i know many that live here on significantly less, and manage to save, but it has to be looked at in terms of sacrifice to your current situation, particularly when your saving regime is a 'must' rather than a nice-to-have, due to your mortgage.


Thank you for the reply.
The 50 is for both children but I contacted the German school (not sure if there is another one) and they will charge around 60k per child with bus. I have to find another German school if any 
Would 80k be enough for a 3 bedroom apt. (not a villa) in a nice western expat area? 
For the cars, how much would an E300 Mercedes installment be (an average or equivalent car). Also, running costs like SALEK and such things?
As for lifestyle, any advise or idea how much would this cost or if even available? like horse riding schools, swimming, hockey...etc.

Guys I really appreciated your inputs and help :clap2:
Many many thanks


----------



## de Mexicaan

maringos said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> The 50 is for both children but I contacted the German school (not sure if there is another one) and they will charge around 60k per child with bus. I have to find another German school if any
> Would 80k be enough for a 3 bedroom apt. (not a villa) in a nice western expat area?
> For the cars, how much would an E300 Mercedes installment be (an average or equivalent car). Also, running costs like SALEK and such things?
> As for lifestyle, any advise or idea how much would this cost or if even available? like horse riding schools, swimming, hockey...etc.
> 
> Guys I really appreciated your inputs and help :clap2:
> Many many thanks


If you find another German school it will not be significantly cheaper, I expect.
80k is certainly not enough for a 3-bedroom apt in the Marina, JLT, or so. You will probably need a budget of 125-150k to get a 3-bed in those areas.


----------



## Mehdisp

looper said:


> Any Housing Allowance? Transportation Allowance?
> 
> If not you can subtract about 8333k for a nice apartment and 2500k for a car. I don't know your education but seems a bit low to me!


Thank you for your reply, 
The housing allowance is already included and there are no transportation allowance. 
I agree with you about the basic offer, should I ask at least 20k aed?


----------



## haibinhle

Mehdisp said:


> Thank you for your reply,
> The housing allowance is already included and there are no transportation allowance.
> I agree with you about the basic offer, should I ask at least 20k aed?


What is your position?


----------



## Mehdisp

haibinhle said:


> What is your position?


Technology Account manager for a software company


----------



## haibinhle

Mehdisp said:


> Technology Account manager for a software company


From my point of view, after reading many messages in this thread, it's low salary. However, it depends also on the software company. I think you should negotiate more on other allowances.


----------



## looper

Mehdisp said:


> Technology Account manager for a software company


I think IT-guys get paid less in Dubai due to the strong competition from India/Pakistan. I think you can have a decent live in Dubai with ~10k AED but you won't have much for savings etc....I would aim higher, like 25k'ish...


----------



## Mehdisp

looper said:


> I think IT-guys get paid less in Dubai due to the strong competition from India/Pakistan. I think you can have a decent live in Dubai with ~10k AED but you won't have much for savings etc....I would aim higher, like 25k'ish...


Yes i agree, 25k was the target but it seem to be very difficult, first offer was at 17K i will negotiate 20K at least, after that it's only my basic salary, meaning my secure salary for each month on top of that i can add a minimum of 8,9k of commission.

But i want to be sure i will be able to live correctly with 20K Aed per month.
I will try to save after that all my commissions.


----------



## looper

Mehdisp said:


> Yes i agree, 25k was the target but it seem to be very difficult, first offer was at 17K i will negotiate 20K at least, after that it's only my basic salary, meaning my secure salary for each month on top of that i can add a minimum of 8,9k of commission.
> 
> But i want to be sure i will be able to live correctly with 20K Aed per month.
> I will try to save after that all my commissions.


well if you are sure that you can achieve that 100% it would be kind of a stupid target, right? I would not calculate my live on commissions....or just calculate with 30% target achievement...


----------



## Mehdisp

looper said:


> well if you are sure that you can achieve that 100% it would be kind of a stupid target, right? I would not calculate my live on commissions....or just calculate with 30% target achievement...



Yes it was not my point, i always take only my basic when i am looking for an offer, and on this case that seem to be too low, but i have to think too that i will as you mentioned achieve at least 30% of my target.
But my next move will be to negotiate my basic, i will keep you posted !!!
Thank you again for your advise.


----------



## dubaimover

Dear All,

Iam new to this forum....need advise from people already in dubai.

My husband is been offered the position of Business Analyst with in hand salary of 16000 AED. 

We are a couple with no kids. We are looking for for 1 bedroom apartment and a simple lifestyle(going out may be twice a month to indian restaurants).

I wanted your all advice that is the salary enough? whether we will be able to save anything?

Thanks


----------



## Wynn7280

Nursery Director Salary 

I have been offered 21000 AED a month inc all benefits + performance related pay. My husband will be coming with me but does not have a job yet. Will this be enough to live on until my husband finds work?

thanks


----------



## hado34

hi everibody
here is the offer for a Business Analyst in dubai for an 5 years experiences consultant

Salary of AED 20k per month
Medical Insurance for family
One flight home per year for employee only

Additionally, they will offer the following relocation package 
Economy flight to Dubai (For employee only)
3 weeks accommodation in a hotel of the companies choice

thanks to give me any informations about it
I am married and i have a son only 1month old


----------



## freewill

Just a quick question.

Now that I am soon to be expat in Dubai, does the new employers in Dubai insist your previous employees payslip or any record of your previous pay proof ?


----------



## telecompro

freewill said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> Now that I am soon to be expat in Dubai, does the new employers in Dubai insist your previous employees payslip or any record of your previous pay proof ?


Yes they did this with me.


----------



## vantage

freewill said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> Now that I am soon to be expat in Dubai, does the new employers in Dubai insist your previous employees payslip or any record of your previous pay proof ?


entirely dependent on the Employer. Ask them.


It is not a legal requirement.


----------



## hado34

hado34 said:


> hi everibody
> here is the offer for a Business Analyst in dubai for an 5 years experiences consultant
> 
> Salary of AED 20k per month
> Medical Insurance for family
> One flight home per year for employee only
> 
> Additionally, they will offer the following relocation package
> Economy flight to Dubai (For employee only)
> 3 weeks accommodation in a hotel of the companies choice
> 
> thanks to give me any informations about it
> I am married and i have a son only 1month old


Hi
Apparently they revise the offer to AED 21k AEL per month
thanks


----------



## Wynn7280

Nursery Director Salary 

I have been offered 21000 AED a month inc all benefits + performance related pay. My husband will be coming with me but does not have a job yet. Will this be enough to live on until my husband finds work?

thanks


----------



## robdw1987

robdw1987 said:


> Hi guys, I've already accepted this offer but just want to double check I will be ok before moving out there (friends have said it looks good).
> 
> I'm a 25 year old guy, I sell financial software, and I've been at the company for just less than three year. The offer is:
> 
> Salary: 330k per annum
> Full health/dental etc.
> 9% pension or payment on leaving (undecided on which to take)
> 18k housing to cover first few weeks, no allowance after this
> 13k for relocation of belongings
> 5.5k for flight out
> 1 return flight per year
> 23 days annual holiday
> Free lunches
> 
> Any advice much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Rob


Hi guys, anyone able to give this a look over? I've been through the whole thread but couldn't really find anything similar... One thing to mention is my current salary is £43k, and based in London.

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## looper

robdw1987 said:


> Hi guys, anyone able to give this a look over? I've been through the whole thread but couldn't really find anything similar... One thing to mention is my current salary is £43k, and based in London.
> 
> Thanks!
> Rob


Looks ok to me! You can calculate about 100k/p.a. for housing and around 40k/p.a. for a nice SUV. Rest is living which depends on you....and how much you party. But still it should be enough


----------



## London_or_AbuDhabi

*Abu Dhabi Job Offer*

Dear all,
I would like to get some advice on a potential move from London to Abu Dhabi with my wife and our baby.
I work in media and has been offered a senior creative and technical position for 30,000 a month in salary, plus return tickets per year for family, 30 days holiday, medical for family, and educational assistance (which we don't need it as yet).
This means more than double my current salary in UK but is it good, average, or bad salary for such a position in Abu Dhabi?
What do people get on average for such a position if you know?
When they give an offer, how much can it be negotiated? Or is it already set?
Should I ask for anything more is this a must accept offer?
Thanks in advance and I look forward to your advice.


----------



## IzzyBella

looper said:


> Looks ok to me! You can calculate about 100k/p.a. for housing and around 40k/p.a. for a nice SUV. Rest is living which depends on you....and how much you party. But still it should be enough


100k p.a. housing?!


----------



## Roxtec Blue

IzzyBella said:


> 100k p.a. housing?!


And what parallel reality universe.........


----------



## IzzyBella

Where is the family living? A 1 bed/studio apartment?


----------



## looper

IzzyBella said:


> 100k p.a. housing?!


he is 25, no familiy...a 1-bed studio apartment in Marina/JLT for 100.000 AED/year is reasonable...isn't it?


----------



## IzzyBella

looper said:


> he is 25, no familiy...a 1-bed studio apartment in Marina/JLT for 100.000 AED/year is reasonable...isn't it?


Sorry, for some odd reason I thought he had a wife and child. I think I've been cross-post reading and got confused. My bad! 


Yes, 100k is adequate for a 1 bed/studio...(In my head, I was expecting a family of 3 to be living in said conditions)


----------



## TallyHo

Eeek. 100K for a studio? What planet are we on?

He can easily find a 1-bedroom for way under 100K in the Marina. He's a young guy with a great opportunity to save a lot of money. Don't blow it all on overpriced flats. 




IzzyBella said:


> Sorry, for some odd reason I thought he had a wife and child. I think I've been cross-post reading and got confused. My bad!
> 
> 
> Yes, 100k is adequate for a 1 bed/studio...(In my head, I was expecting a family of 3 to be living in said conditions)


----------



## IzzyBella

When people say "housing", I include DEWA, agency fees, etc. (I tend to work out everything from the allowance)


----------



## fcjb1970

TallyHo said:


> Eeek. 100K for a studio? What planet are we on?
> 
> He can easily find a 1-bedroom for way under 100K in the Marina. He's a young guy with a great opportunity to save a lot of money. Don't blow it all on overpriced flats.


I am hopeful the young man is smart enough to also realize that he does not need to spend 40K on an SUV and can get an economy car instead. Having a rough time getting my head around the mentality that someone taking home 27.5 pm should be thinking along those lines. But what do I know, I drive a civic


----------



## Roxtec Blue

fcjb1970 said:


> I am hopeful the young man is smart enough to also realize that he does not need to spend 40K on an SUV and can get an economy car instead. Having a rough time getting my head around the mentality that someone taking home 27.5 pm should be thinking along those lines. But what do I know, I drive a civic


Looks like the old dilema of "needs & wants". Hey we were all young once. Weren't we? Having said that I've just become a grand dad for the first time and the "needs & wants" have changed. Currently in NZ with the family and new grand daughter. I not sure that I need or want to return to 40± degrees at the moment!


----------



## m1key

Congrats RB. I'd be permanently out of here in your shoes


----------



## stamboy

m1key said:


> Congrats RB. I'd be permanently out of here in your shoes


Touché


----------



## looper

IzzyBella said:


> When people say "housing", I include DEWA, agency fees, etc. (I tend to work out everything from the allowance)


same thought here!

and for the car...he is young, have some fun  You can always get a Civic when you got kids...


----------



## Roxtec Blue

looper said:


> same thought here!
> 
> and for the car...he is young, have some fun  You can always get a Civic when you got kids...


Or the BMW M5 when you can afford the tyres and insurance.............. Never could work out why the back ones wear out first along with the front disc pads. Bloody physics. :focus:


----------



## freewill

Hello there,

I am Single and visiting Dubai from India on Sep this year and hoping to land in a Job. I am mid of arranging many things which will help me settle there. Got few queries, thought of listing them to get your valuable opinion. 

Let me brief about my profile first 

Area of Expertise : Human Resources and IT Audit
Education : Graduate in Computers and MBA in Human Resources both from India based universities.
Years of Experience : 9 years (6 yrs core HR and 3 yrs in IT audit )
Currently inplementing and Maintaining SAP HCM in our organisation. 
Areas Worked : Recruitment/Generalist/Employee Services/Hr Operations/HR and Busniess Audit/IT Audit/SAP HCM. 
Work experience in top two Multi National Companies based in India and exposure to International clients and customers. 

Now here are my questions. 

How does the companies in Dubai value a HR experience from a candidate from India?
I lack UAE labour law knowledge ? is this a big lack to get a job there?
A ball park figure on the compensation front, will help.
Should I be targetting a Permanent or a Contact role ?

keeping ot short for now, however would have more questions as days go by. 
Thanks and expecting your valuable opinion.

Cheers!!


----------



## London_or_AbuDhabi

Any suggestions please?



London_or_AbuDhabi said:


> Dear all,
> I would like to get some advice on a potential move from London to Abu Dhabi with my wife and our baby.
> I work in media and has been offered a senior creative and technical position for 30,000 a month in salary, plus return tickets per year for family, 30 days holiday, medical for family, and educational assistance (which we don't need it as yet).
> This means more than double my current salary in UK but is it good, average, or bad salary for such a position in Abu Dhabi?
> What do people get on average for such a position if you know?
> When they give an offer, how much can it be negotiated? Or is it already set?
> Should I ask for anything more is this a must accept offer?
> Thanks in advance and I look forward to your advice.


----------



## vantage

London_or_AbuDhabi said:


> Dear all,
> I would like to get some advice on a potential move from London to Abu Dhabi with my wife and our baby.
> I work in media and has been offered a senior creative and technical position for 30,000 a month in salary, plus return tickets per year for family, 30 days holiday, medical for family, and educational assistance (which we don't need it as yet).
> This means more than double my current salary in UK but is it good, average, or bad salary for such a position in Abu Dhabi?
> What do people get on average for such a position if you know?
> When they give an offer, how much can it be negotiated? Or is it already set?
> Should I ask for anything more is this a must accept offer?
> Thanks in advance and I look forward to your advice.


Double your UK salary. This is a very good start!
Are you sure you are including ALL into your UK figure? pension contributions, car allowances etc? Make sure it is a total.
HAve you factored in the wife's salary? 
You want this to work without her working, and any job she gets is a bonus.

Abu Dhabi? - no idea. There are othershere with a better idea of AD costs.

As to negotiation, like anywhere else in the worl, this is wholly dependent on the Company you are applying to, how much they want YOU, how much they need YOU, and how much competition there is for the position.
Doesn't hurt to ask tell them what you want.
nobody can tell you if it is a 'must accept' offer.
Unlikely that you can negotoate at all if you want to clean bins at McDonalds. There is probably a high degree of flexibility in a package if someone is after a CEO of a major bank. Up to you to guage where your role / the company fits on that scale!

You don't need it yet, but get an educational assistance figure into the Contract, rather than just 'assistance'. Clarify that it includes nursery, and doesn't start at yr 1 of school.


----------



## London_or_AbuDhabi

Thanks for the info and help, much appreciated.

Can you or anyone else please advice if this is a fair/overpaid/underpaid salary for a senior media role?





vantage said:


> Double your UK salary. This is a very good start!
> Are you sure you are including ALL into your UK figure? pension contributions, car allowances etc? Make sure it is a total.
> HAve you factored in the wife's salary?
> You want this to work without her working, and any job she gets is a bonus.
> 
> Abu Dhabi? - no idea. There are othershere with a better idea of AD costs.
> 
> As to negotiation, like anywhere else in the worl, this is wholly dependent on the Company you are applying to, how much they want YOU, how much they need YOU, and how much competition there is for the position.
> Doesn't hurt to ask tell them what you want.
> nobody can tell you if it is a 'must accept' offer.
> Unlikely that you can negotoate at all if you want to clean bins at McDonalds. There is probably a high degree of flexibility in a package if someone is after a CEO of a major bank. Up to you to guage where your role / the company fits on that scale!
> 
> You don't need it yet, but get an educational assistance figure into the Contract, rather than just 'assistance'. Clarify that it includes nursery, and doesn't start at yr 1 of school.


----------



## hado34

Any suggestions please?




hado34 said:


> hi everibody
> here is the offer for a Business Analyst in dubai for an 5 years experiences consultant
> 
> Salary of AED 21k per month
> Medical Insurance for family
> One flight home per year for employee only
> 
> Additionally, they will offer the following relocation package
> Economy flight to Dubai (For employee only)
> 3 weeks accommodation in a hotel of the companies choice
> 
> thanks to give me any informations about it
> I am married and i have a son only 1month old


----------



## vantage

London_or_AbuDhabi said:


> Thanks for the info and help, much appreciated.
> 
> Can you or anyone else please advice if this is a fair/overpaid/underpaid salary for a senior media role?


sorry! no idea.

Not sure i could even define what a 'media role' is!


----------



## looper

hado34 said:


> Any suggestions please?


I think its no good offer...21k for a family will probably not give you the same standard of living you have in France....


----------



## dubaimover

Any Suggestions please?


----------



## dubaimover

Any Suggestions Please?


----------



## dubaimover

dubaimover said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Iam new to this forum....need advise from people already in dubai.
> 
> My husband is been offered the position of Business Analyst with in hand salary of 16000 AED.
> 
> We are a couple with no kids. We are looking for for 1 bedroom apartment and a simple lifestyle(going out may be twice a month to indian restaurants).
> 
> I wanted your all advice that is the salary enough? whether we will be able to save anything?
> 
> Thanks


Any Suggestions please?


----------



## hado34

dubaimover said:


> Any Suggestions please?


Please check my last post, i got a business analyst in the IT field too
i have 5years experiences in france


----------



## ConfusedSoul

dubaimover said:


> Any Suggestions please?


Hello,
I see that you are struggling to get replies from people who already are in the UAE. I think the reason behind this is that most of the active members are from the Western countries and it may be difficult for them to judge what kind of lifestyle may be acceptable for people from other countries which have very different standard of living from their own countries. 

I don't live in the UAE but I am moving there too. I have read a lot of posts here and elsewhere and therefore I think I can throw some light. However, being an Indian myself, I have an idea about typical middle class Indians lifestyle. So, let me try to make a list of major expenses in Dubai. ( please don't take it as 100% accurate)

1 bedroom flat in an alright area - say 60 to 80,000 AED per annum (5000 to 6700 AED per month)
Add 10% for utility bills,
2000 AED on one car
2000 AED on groceries, eating out etc.
If you visit India 3 times a year, then add approx 10,000 AED for one year.

Does your husband's employer provide medical insurance? If not, then you may have to take that out from your income. I don't know how much that will cost though.

So, I think your monthly expenses should be around 10000 AED per month. As you can see, major factor is rent. I don’t know what the amount you are able to save in India currently. In Dubai, based on above expenses, you may be able to save at least INR 75,000 per month. Does it compare well against what you save in India?

What you and your husband should also think is: Will this new job help him in his career more than if he were to continue working in India? In my opinion, savings of 75,000 Rs is good but not fantastic (only gives you 9 lac rupees in a year; you cannot even get a flat in an Indian town for that!). But, then on the other hand, you don’t have children yet; so you can come for a couple of years as an interesting experience.


----------



## dubaimover

ConfusedSoul said:


> Hello,
> I see that you are struggling to get replies from people who already are in the UAE. I think the reason behind this is that most of the active members are from the Western countries and it may be difficult for them to judge what kind of lifestyle may be acceptable for people from other countries which have very different standard of living from their own countries.
> 
> I don't live in the UAE but I am moving there too. I have read a lot of posts here and elsewhere and therefore I think I can throw some light. However, being an Indian myself, I have an idea about typical middle class Indians lifestyle. So, let me try to make a list of major expenses in Dubai. ( please don't take it as 100% accurate)
> 
> 1 bedroom flat in an alright area - say 60 to 80,000 AED per annum (5000 to 6700 AED per month)
> Add 10% for utility bills,
> 2000 AED on one car
> 2000 AED on groceries, eating out etc.
> If you visit India 3 times a year, then add approx 10,000 AED for one year.
> 
> Does your husband's employer provide medical insurance? If not, then you may have to take that out from your income. I don't know how much that will cost though.
> 
> So, I think your monthly expenses should be around 10000 AED per month. As you can see, major factor is rent. I don’t know what the amount you are able to save in India currently. In Dubai, based on above expenses, you may be able to save at least INR 75,000 per month. Does it compare well against what you save in India?
> 
> What you and your husband should also think is: Will this new job help him in his career more than if he were to continue working in India? In my opinion, savings of 75,000 Rs is good but not fantastic (only gives you 9 lac rupees in a year; you cannot even get a flat in an Indian town for that!). But, then on the other hand, you don’t have children yet; so you can come for a couple of years as an interesting experience.



Hello,

Thanks a lot for such a detailed reply.

Yes, my husband's employer provide medical insurance.

It was very informative post.

Thanks
Dubaimover


----------



## voslapp

*package*

hi all, 


would appreciate your input on this
Job = Software Sales
Age = 42, MBA, 15+ Years Experience
Status = married + 8 month old daughter
Job Location = Internet City

Package:
Basic Monthly Salary = 27 k AED
Annual Housing Allowance= 120k AED
Annual Car Allowance = 42k AED
Annual Bonus = 270k AED (at 100%)
Relocation Allowance = 25k AED one time
Flight Travel Allowance = Fare for whole family once a year
Full Health Insurance
Moving Services with 40 ft Container
Destination Services (House Search etc.)
Education allowance of 40k AED once my daughter turns 3
25 Days Holiday

we are looking for a 3 bedroom house, we don't really go out much except for a fancy dinner once a month, we do sports like tennis and yoga and would like to join clubs plus a gym etc.
the basic salary is a little lower than my current one ( even with the housing allowance) but the variable part is much higher ( plus tax free)

i know this sounds good.....i m just very unsure about the "hidden" expenses in dubai.
any comment is appreciated.


----------



## m1key

voslapp said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> would appreciate your input on this
> Job = Software Sales
> Age = 42, MBA, 15+ Years Experience
> Status = married + 8 month old daughter
> Job Location = Internet City
> 
> Package:
> Basic Monthly Salary = 27 k AED
> Annual Housing Allowance= 120k AED
> Annual Car Allowance = 42k AED
> Annual Bonus = 270k AED (at 100%)
> Relocation Allowance = 25k AED one time
> Flight Travel Allowance = Fare for whole family once a year
> Full Health Insurance
> Moving Services with 40 ft Container
> Destination Services (House Search etc.)
> Education allowance of 40k AED once my daughter turns 3
> 25 Days Holiday
> 
> we are looking for a 3 bedroom house, we don't really go out much except for a fancy dinner once a month, we do sports like tennis and yoga and would like to join clubs plus a gym etc.
> the basic salary is a little lower than my current one ( even with the housing allowance) but the variable part is much higher ( plus tax free)
> 
> i know this sounds good.....i m just very unsure about the "hidden" expenses in dubai.
> any comment is appreciated.


You would be able to live on that package easily. Just a few notes...

Depending on your preferred area, you might need to add a bit from your own pocket to your housing allowance. You can get a 3 bed villa for 120k in some areas, but for some of the more popular areas you'd struggle. Take a look at Dubizzle for an idea of prices.

Schooling. The allowance is fine for the early years. As your child gets older, the costs will go up and you would likely need to top it up. Check if the allowance covers nursery, or if just school.

Always check what the health insurance covers. Some policies only cover the bare basics.

Good luck...


----------



## stamboy

Korvin said:


> Yes and here no Taxes }}}I traveled a lot there is no place with such high standard of living for so cheap in the world


Really? I didn't realise that


----------



## Jynxgirl

Korvin said:


> I have staff from India who lives here and send almost all salary Home and living on 100-200$ per a month


Who is this person and why are they spamming the site? This site is geared for western people, not labourers who are living ten to a studio, eating rice and a pinch of iffy meat to sustain themselves, and have one day a week where they go to the mall to stare at women for mental stimulation later on.

Going out to eat at a restaurant and having a few beers is going to set a person back 200 to 300 dirhams easy. A 2 to 3 year old yaris or similar tiny box of a car is 1500 dirhams a month. I dont know what type of luxury car you are referring to for 2000. There are 'taxes' here, just they are not printed on the receipt are worded as a tax on your dewa bill. It is not a cheap places to live at all and to give such advice is setting people up for failure.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Jynxgirl said:


> Who is this person and why are they spamming the site? This site is geared for western people, not labourers who are living ten to a studio, eating rice and a pinch of iffy meat to sustain themselves, and have one day a week where they go to the mall to stare at women for mental stimulation later on.
> 
> Going out to eat at a restaurant and having a few beers is going to set a person back 200 to 300 dirhams easy. A 2 to 3 year old yaris or similar tiny box of a car is 1500 dirhams a month. I dont know what type of luxury car you are referring to for 2000. There are 'taxes' here, just they are not printed on the receipt are worded as a tax on your dewa bill. It is not a cheap places to live at all and to give such advice is setting people up for failure.



I would agree with everything you say Jynxgirl with the exception that this site is geared for western people only. That is an assumption that western people are the only ones who are well paid or that all the western people are well paid. That said, you wouldn't like me to put forth an assumption that all people from Texas are red-necks, and I wouldn't do it because, well, it just isn't true.


----------



## poggles76

*confused!*

Hi, I need some help to figure out what this package breakdown is, the headline salary seems to contradict the breakdown???

Salary AED 132,000 a year inclusive of accommodation

Summary:
Basic, fuel and car and accommodation 35-40K a month AED (total salary)
furniture allowance 45K every 4 years
education allowance 60K AED every year (2 children)
40 days annual leave
30 days end of service bonus for each year worked
Annual business flights for family
Medical for family

I can't figure out what I will get paid after inclusions - does it look like a good package - the position is GM of a private household.

Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Mclovin oo7 said:


> I would agree with everything you say Jynxgirl with the exception that this site is geared for western people only. That is an assumption that western people are the only ones who are well paid or that all the western people are well paid. That said, you wouldn't like me to put forth an assumption that all people from Texas are red-necks, and I wouldn't do it because, well, it just isn't true.


Is there another word to describe western mentality of wanting to live in a home that has a room for the parents and one for each their kids vs a one bedroom for then entire family, grandparents, uncle and wife, and maybe 6 kids? Someone wishing to send their kid to an international school that has 20 kids in a class and costs 35k for a five year old, vs a class with 40 kids geared for just one nationality like indian/pakistani/arab/etc and 12k for 16 year old???, blah blah blah. The list can go on. I dont mean it in a rude way but I dont know any other word to use. I most deffinatly do not think westerners should or are the only ones on higher paying salaries as a whole. But just most westeners tend to only come here if they are on decent salaries relevent to their home countries as a whole. 

And god willing, Texas will kick out all the Californians and get back to its ******* gun toting way of life  So I wouldnt mind at all.....


----------



## cashbbox123

Hi folks,.....I have got an employment offer letter from one of the companies in Dubai.......The post they have offered is "*HR Administrator*",but the offered salary package is 
1.	Salary : A monthly salary comprising of;
Basic Salary : Dhs.1,500/-
Accommodation Allowance: Dhs.1,000/-
Transport Allowance : Dhs.7,50/-
Other Allowance : Dhs.7,50/-
2.	Annual Leave : 30 Days
3.	Gratuity : As per UAE labour Law
That’s all and the contract is for three years. It is a contracting company in Emirates (metro station)
I have 12 years experience in India in the HR field, Qualification is MBA with BA. LLB. No UAE experience , Driving License and knowledge in Arabic, are the drawbacks they points out and they have taken me as a fresher. My age is 46.Is this offer is a reasonable one?
Please advise me in finding a cheapest one room accommodation near Emirates metro station
Thanks in advance


----------



## saraswat

cashbbox123 said:


> My age is 46.*Is this offer is a reasonable one?*


No, not at all reasonable.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Jynxgirl, 2 things before I stop bothering about this:

1st - the issue was about money or else you wouldn't have quoted expenses in your earlier post, as well, in referring to western mentality, your examples boil down to money.

2nd - You are talking about mentality, it isn't about mentality but affordability. The way of living you describe are done by some who can only afford to do things that way, and in a lot of cases it is more than they can afford in their home country. It isn't a choice for some. They would chose big villas and expensive schools for their children if they could, and those who can afford it, do. Many people from "the west" come here and are able to have these things here that they couldn't have at home, like you say. So, please consider these things before thinking everyone has the same choices you do, and somehow it's all related to their mentality.

Good luck with that Texan "pipe" dream.


----------



## stamboy

cashbbox123 said:


> Hi folks,.....I have got an employment offer letter from one of the companies in Dubai.......The post they have offered is "*HR Administrator*",but the offered salary package is
> 1.	Salary : A monthly salary comprising of;
> Basic Salary : Dhs.1,500/-
> Accommodation Allowance: Dhs.1,000/-
> Transport Allowance : Dhs.7,50/-
> Other Allowance : Dhs.7,50/-
> 2.	Annual Leave : 30 Days
> 3.	Gratuity : As per UAE labour Law
> That’s all and the contract is for three years. It is a contracting company in Emirates (metro station)
> I have 12 years experience in India in the HR field, Qualification is MBA with BA. LLB. No UAE experience , Driving License and knowledge in Arabic, are the drawbacks they points out and they have taken me as a fresher. My age is 46.Is this offer is a reasonable one?
> Please advise me in finding a cheapest one room accommodation near Emirates metro station
> Thanks in advance


Have you missed some zero's off? You have an MBA you are worth much more than this (if it is a monthly salary)


----------



## Roxtec Blue

cashbbox123 said:


> Hi folks,.....I have got an employment offer letter from one of the companies in Dubai.......The post they have offered is "*HR Administrator*",but the offered salary package is
> 1.	Salary : A monthly salary comprising of;
> Basic Salary : Dhs.1,500/-
> Accommodation Allowance: Dhs.1,000/-
> Transport Allowance : Dhs.7,50/-
> Other Allowance : Dhs.7,50/-
> 2.	Annual Leave : 30 Days
> 3.	Gratuity : As per UAE labour Law
> That’s all and the contract is for three years. It is a contracting company in Emirates (metro station)
> I have 12 years experience in India in the HR field, Qualification is MBA with BA. LLB. No UAE experience , Driving License and knowledge in Arabic, are the drawbacks they points out and they have taken me as a fresher. My age is 46.Is this offer is a reasonable one?
> Please advise me in finding a cheapest one room accommodation near Emirates metro station
> Thanks in advance


Assuming the figures you quote are correct this is not a sensible offer. Revisit your MBA studies and this will confirm it. In fact it doesn't need an MBA regardless. Why would a "fresher" even consider this. An MBA from a half reasonable accredited university would cost you at least ten times the package in study fees alone.


----------



## fcjb1970

poggles76 said:


> Hi, I need some help to figure out what this package breakdown is, the headline salary seems to contradict the breakdown???
> 
> Salary AED 132,000 a year inclusive of accommodation
> 
> Summary:
> Basic, fuel and car and accommodation 35-40K a month AED (total salary)
> furniture allowance 45K every 4 years
> education allowance 60K AED every year (2 children)
> 40 days annual leave
> 30 days end of service bonus for each year worked
> Annual business flights for family
> Medical for family
> 
> I can't figure out what I will get paid after inclusions - does it look like a good package - the position is GM of a private household.
> 
> Thanks!


I woud certainly agree that something does not add up. There is a heck of a difference between 132,000 /year and 35-40K a month. Plus an offer should be a specific amount so showing something as 35-40K makes no sense.

A salary in the 35-40K pm range would make sense based on the other benefits (60K school and biz ticket home). These level of benefits are not standard in a 132,000 /year package.

I would call them and ask what is up. I am trying to figure out what a GM of private household is


----------



## TallyHo

Err...

It's an Indian MBA.

Not to knock India or the MBA but India has scores of no-name universities churning out barely qualified graduates with fancy sounding degrees. If it's not an MBA from certain MBA programmes at certain universities in India, it means nothing. 

The rat race in India is so bad that so many people try to acquire too many meaningless degrees from meaningless places to try to set themselves apart and climb up the ladder. You'd be surprised at the number of diplomas held by many of the low income white collar workers in Dubai. 




Roxtec Blue said:


> Assuming the figures you quote are correct this is not a sensible offer. Revisit your MBA studies and this will confirm it. In fact it doesn't need an MBA regardless. Why would a "fresher" even consider this. An MBA from a half reasonable accredited university would cost you at least ten times the package in study fees alone.


----------



## TallyHo

So you're basically a butler?

Odd package. 45K furniture allowance every four years?

School fees aren't good enough.

Where's the housing located? 

The 40-days leave seems generous but I'd guess that you're expected to be at the beck and call of the family and will be working around the clock. 



poggles76 said:


> Hi, I need some help to figure out what this package breakdown is, the headline salary seems to contradict the breakdown???
> 
> Salary AED 132,000 a year inclusive of accommodation
> 
> Summary:
> Basic, fuel and car and accommodation 35-40K a month AED (total salary)
> furniture allowance 45K every 4 years
> education allowance 60K AED every year (2 children)
> 40 days annual leave
> 30 days end of service bonus for each year worked
> Annual business flights for family
> Medical for family
> 
> I can't figure out what I will get paid after inclusions - does it look like a good package - the position is GM of a private household.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## cashbbox123

Yes, my MBA from Madurai Kamraj University(Reaccredited byNAAC with grade A)TamilNadu and LLB from Bangalore University,Bangalore


----------



## Mclovin oo7

poggles76 said:


> Hi, I need some help to figure out what this package breakdown is, the headline salary seems to contradict the breakdown???
> 
> Salary AED 132,000 a year inclusive of accommodation
> 
> Summary:
> Basic, fuel and car and accommodation 35-40K a month AED (total salary)
> furniture allowance 45K every 4 years
> education allowance 60K AED every year (2 children)
> 40 days annual leave
> 30 days end of service bonus for each year worked
> Annual business flights for family
> Medical for family
> 
> I can't figure out what I will get paid after inclusions - does it look like a good package - the position is GM of a private household.
> 
> Thanks!


Please make sure you don't hand over your passport to your employer. Have it with you 24/7, in case you need it.


----------



## wc1234

*Job offer in Dubai*

Hi, I am new to the forum but have just been offered a job in Dubai as a contract manager for an oil and gas company. The salary is 115000 US Dollars per year. It is a 3 year contract with a 10000 dollar relocation allowance. 30 days holiday per year and accommodation paid for the first 6 months. 

Does this sound ok? They have said the accommodation will be in a built up residential area where there are a lot of expats living.

I will be traveling with my fiancee and our 6 month old baby boy.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Wynn7280

Nursery Director Salary 

I have been offered 21000 AED a month inc all benefits + performance related pay. My husband will be coming with me but does not have a job yet. Will this be enough to live on until my husband finds work?

thanks


----------



## vantage

wc1234 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum but have just been offered a job in Dubai as a contract manager for an oil and gas company. The salary is 115000 US Dollars per year. It is a 3 year contract with a 10000 dollar relocation allowance. 30 days holiday per year and accommodation paid for the first 6 months.
> 
> Does this sound ok? They have said the accommodation will be in a built up residential area where there are a lot of expats living.
> 
> I will be traveling with my fiancee and our 6 month old baby boy.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


no idea about oil and gas salaries...

but - you need to get out the old shotgun and get yourself to the alter if you want to come here with a child.
Living with a partner to whom you are not married is illegal. Many 'get away with it' but not with child.
You will need to sponsor them, and you cannot do that if you are not married.


----------



## hado34

*contract*

Hi guys 
what that means that information on my offer:

The contract will be provided by Company1 on-boarding company Company2!!!

thank you


----------



## vantage

Wynn7280 said:


> Nursery Director Salary
> 
> I have been offered 21000 AED a month inc all benefits + performance related pay. My husband will be coming with me but does not have a job yet. Will this be enough to live on until my husband finds work?
> 
> thanks


should be, yes.
What sort of job / salary level will he be aiming at?

kids? this will be the determining factor....


----------



## pasarlea

*Hey guys*

I have a fairly quick question

I've been offered a job in UAE, I think the place it's called Sharjah. 
The compensation they offered me is AED 18K/mo and I work in IT (web to be more specific) with 10 yrs. of experience. 
Beside the cash they offered me almost a month of paid vacancy and medical insurance.

Do you think this package is above average for eventually living in Dubai?
I am just wondering how this offer scales compared to the average in there and if it should be enough to make a good living, eventually save some money.

Please advise.
Thank you very much.

P.


----------



## looper

pasarlea said:


> I have a fairly quick question
> 
> I've been offered a job in UAE, I think the place it's called Sharjah.
> The compensation they offered me is AED 18K/mo and I work in IT (web to be more specific) with 10 yrs. of experience.
> Beside the cash they offered me almost a month of paid vacancy and medical insurance.
> 
> Do you think this package is above average for eventually living in Dubai?
> I am just wondering how this offer scales compared to the average in there and if it should be enough to make a good living, eventually save some money.
> 
> Please advise.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> P.


Hi Pasarlea,

18k/month with no additional allowance is not above average! Taking your experience into account it is not good. Depending on your standard of living in Romania it could be an improvement though.

Sharjah is not the best place to be, but if you only have to work there you'll be fine. Do you have a familiy? Kids maybe?

Here is how your budget could look like:
18k income
- 6k housing incl. DEWA etc.(cheaper area)
- 2k transportation (small/medium car)
- 4k living expenses

leaving you 6k for savings. If this is ok for you and the job will boost your career go for it! Keep in mind that the IT sector in Dubai is highly competitive due to the many Indian/Pakistani graduates.


----------



## pasarlea

Looper can we by chance get in touch? If so can you please let me know what's most convenient way to get in touch with you for a very short discussion/chat?




looper said:


> Hi Pasarlea,
> 
> 18k/month with no additional allowance is not above average! Taking your experience into account it is not good. Depending on your standard of living in Romania it could be an improvement though.
> 
> Sharjah is not the best place to be, but if you only have to work there you'll be fine. Do you have a familiy? Kids maybe?
> 
> Here is how your budget could look like:
> 18k income
> - 6k housing incl. DEWA etc.(cheaper area)
> - 2k transportation (small/medium car)
> - 4k living expenses
> 
> leaving you 6k for savings. If this is ok for you and the job will boost your career go for it! Keep in mind that the IT sector in Dubai is highly competitive due to the many Indian/Pakistani graduates.


----------



## Cutenurse

I think I've been offered the lowest salary in this thread! Hospital wants to sucker me in for 11K, no housing, not negotiable. I will keep on searching! 

I'm not expecting to be making a lot of money considering I'm in the service industry (nurse).. but what would you guys consider good salary to start in Dubai? I was thinking minimum 13K with housing/health insurance included. 

Looking to hear some feedback!


----------



## pasarlea

18K/mo, actually 19K is including allowance< i guess they've calculated it for Sharjah.
I am married but I will come there alone and no no kinds yet...

My standard of living is quite high, I am not complaining, business going great but I am looking for more stability instead.

I was thinking if Sharjah is not really a place to consider living in maybe I could easily move to Dubai but than again I don't have a driving license so I'll rely on public transportation which I heard is a mess.





looper said:


> Hi Pasarlea,
> 
> 18k/month with no additional allowance is not above average! Taking your experience into account it is not good. Depending on your standard of living in Romania it could be an improvement though.
> 
> Sharjah is not the best place to be, but if you only have to work there you'll be fine. Do you have a familiy? Kids maybe?
> 
> Here is how your budget could look like:
> 18k income
> - 6k housing incl. DEWA etc.(cheaper area)
> - 2k transportation (small/medium car)
> - 4k living expenses
> 
> leaving you 6k for savings. If this is ok for you and the job will boost your career go for it! Keep in mind that the IT sector in Dubai is highly competitive due to the many Indian/Pakistani graduates.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Cutenurse said:


> I think I've been offered the lowest salary in this thread! Hospital wants to sucker me in for 11K, no housing, not negotiable. I will keep on searching!
> 
> I'm not expecting to be making a lot of money considering I'm in the service industry (nurse).. but what would you guys consider good salary to start in Dubai? I was thinking minimum 13K with housing/health insurance included.
> 
> Looking to hear some feedback!


Coming alone with no obligations back in the US?

I budget AED15,000 here a month with housing/car/mobile paid, eat out mostly, drink like a fish and travel quite a bit.

I have a co-worker who makes about that with same benefits but has a wife and two kids and is screwed. So, it depends!


----------



## TallyHo

19K a month is perfectly livable and if you're careful you will save money as well. I have junior staff who make that much money or even slightly less and they all live well, travel, have good social lives. 

You need to be practical about housing expenses. If you find a cheap but decent 1-bedroom apartment in Al Nahda (right by Sharjah, but in Dubai) for 50K AED or just under, you should be perfectly fine and will live comfortably enough. If you look hard you will find decent apartments for 60-65K along Sheikh Zayed or in Al Barsha, which is some distance from Sharjah but closer to the social centres of Dubai. 

I will say that you will probably want to rent a car. Public transportation to Sharjah from Dubai is not great. It's much easier to drive into Sharjah from Dubai as the rush hour traffic is in the opposite direction. 



pasarlea said:


> 18K/mo, actually 19K is including allowance< i guess they've calculated it for Sharjah.
> I am married but I will come there alone and no no kinds yet...
> 
> My standard of living is quite high, I am not complaining, business going great but I am looking for more stability instead.
> 
> I was thinking if Sharjah is not really a place to consider living in maybe I could easily move to Dubai but than again I don't have a driving license so I'll rely on public transportation which I heard is a mess.


----------



## TheHappyLlama

*Similar offer*



wc1234 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum but have just been offered a job in Dubai as a contract manager for an oil and gas company. The salary is 115000 US Dollars per year. It is a 3 year contract with a 10000 dollar relocation allowance. 30 days holiday per year and accommodation paid for the first 6 months.
> 
> Does this sound ok? They have said the accommodation will be in a built up residential area where there are a lot of expats living.
> 
> I will be traveling with my fiancee and our 6 month old baby boy.
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Hi .. I'm not qualified to answer as someone living in Dubai, but I'm in IT, interviewing currently but have an "idea" of a deal - no details provided until offer (so a bit miffed) - trying to decide before spending more time on interviews.

Made a guess at living expenses by taking UK numbers * exchange rate.

My analysis so far is based on similar offered numbers, but for me in IT, age 45, enterprise software technical sales & architecture. Offer is USD120k pa INCLUDING ALL allowances, bonuses, etc. depending on meeting all sales targets, 24 days holidays, excluding medical insurance, additionally 1 ticket home (no idea which cabin class, guessing the noisy cabin at the back of the plane) included, NO relocation, NO temporary accom. or car hire on arrival 

Nothing else paid for .. so the USD120k looked good initially until I did the maths - we are now living on gross GBP70k plus GBP40k (wife), she loses final salary pension, I lose 10% employer pension contribution .. so considering I need to pay the UK mortgage & council tax & insurance (GBP£1.5k pcm), pay kid's university accom. (£500pcm), get a villa in Springs for AED150K pa, get a maid part-time, pay our pensions as was in UK, two more flights home on EK, go out twice a week, eat well at home, get another Audi, & save some money (£1000pcm) -- I did the maths .. and bingo, came to the saddening conclusion that the AED440k is roughly half what I think I need (maybe I'm greedy?) The USD120k looked like it covered our UK salaries, but adding other things in made the required number inflate big time.

Reading my way thru the 340 pages in this thread (5% so far read) I get the impression you need UK gross * 2 + allowances to make it worthwhile. I am old enough to not bother with Dubai unless it "adds value" to my life - i.e. money!!!

If wife gets a job here and we rent our UK house out after some re-work, then we are going to be "rolling in it" .. but to cover current lifestyle (outside London, up North) the offer is not good for me .. it may be for you.

Thoughts?
Anyone done a simple cost of living spreadsheet for Dubai they can share with us?
I have one but it is very me focused.

Also, I'd like to thank all of you have taken valuable time to answer newbie questions - it makes our decision making processes a lot easier. :clap2:

I will ask my question when I get the job & the detail offer breakdown. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chestnut

TheHappyLlama said:


> Anyone done a simple cost of living spreadsheet for Dubai they can share with us?


I used the one on this thread/site: "Is It Worth It" - a guide to costs vs income for the UAE & Qatar : British Expat Discussion Forum
as a basis and created my own.


----------



## vantage

TheHappyLlama said:


> two more flights home on EK,
> 
> Why EK? there are cheaper options, depending on where you live.
> Royal Brunei to LHR is direct, and about half the price of EK at times.
> 
> Reading my way thru the 340 pages in this thread (5% so far read) I get the impression you need UK gross * 2 + allowances to make it worthwhile. I am old enough to not bother with Dubai unless it "adds value" to my life - i.e. money!!!
> 
> UK GROSS x 2 + allowances is a bit unrealsitic, i think!!
> UK GROSS X 2 all in, maybe
> UK GROSS x 1.5 all in is perfectly doable, and allows you to save, in my opinion.


your loss of final salary pensions etc, and a total of GBP 110,000 (plus pensions etc) shows you taking a big hit to come here on 120,000 USD

i think if you want a total package of 880,000 AED, then it's fairly unlikely in IT sales? no idea!

rent out the house to get rid of the UK mortgage burden?


----------



## AC_World

wc1234 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum but have just been offered a job in Dubai as a contract manager for an oil and gas company. The salary is 115000 US Dollars per year. It is a 3 year contract with a 10000 dollar relocation allowance. 30 days holiday per year and accommodation paid for the first 6 months.
> 
> Does this sound ok? They have said the accommodation will be in a built up residential area where there are a lot of expats living.
> 
> I will be traveling with my fiancee and our 6 month old baby boy.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.



Hi,

1st of all, your fiancee and you are technically not allowed to live together in the UAE out of wedlock. So you better get married quickly otherwise she will not be allowed a visa, kid or no kid. It doesn't matter.

:focus: Your Basic Salary of 115000 USD is indeed good, it equates to about 35500 AED per month which is certainly okay. 10000 USD for relocation is also alright, but make sure you also get Re-patriation covered after your 3 years.
30 days annual leave is usual government issued holidays, only few industries give less. 

But your deal on accommodation doesn't sound too good. The UAE has various priced places such as townhouses, Villa's in gated communities, Flat blocks. Prices can vary strongly with the index increasing yearly. A good expat contract covers your housing entirely, or at least provides annual capped allowance and you can choose where to live. Please keep in mind that here all rents must be paid ahead (in cheques). The best price is given to those who pay the entire annual rent in advance. Some landlords accept 2 payments a year, others 4. 

So if you don't get a housing allowance you need to budget for your rent and to have the needed amount ready for your cheques on time. Do not bounce it, you end up in jail here otherwise. 

What about your annual Flight home? Do you get that, and is your family included?

Do you get transport allowance, or a car? Medical Insurance cover for all? 

Even if your basic per month is good, you will notice that if you don't have some of the above mentioned perks, the money can go quickly. 

Hope I was of help.


----------



## Asdfgh

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Jynxgirl, 2 things before I stop bothering about this:
> 
> 1st - the issue was about money or else you wouldn't have quoted expenses in your earlier post, as well, in referring to western mentality, your examples boil down to money.
> 
> 2nd - You are talking about mentality, it isn't about mentality but affordability. The way of living you describe are done by some who can only afford to do things that way, and in a lot of cases it is more than they can afford in their home country. It isn't a choice for some. They would chose big villas and expensive schools for their children if they could, and those who can afford it, do. Many people from "the west" come here and are able to have these things here that they couldn't have at home, like you say. So, please consider these things before thinking everyone has the same choices you do, and somehow it's all related to their mentality.
> 
> Good luck with that Texan "pipe" dream.



Well said.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

cashbbox123 said:


> Hi folks,.....I have got an employment offer letter from one of the companies in Dubai.......The post they have offered is "HR Administrator",but the offered salary package is
> 1.	Salary : A monthly salary comprising of;
> Basic Salary : Dhs.1,500/-
> Accommodation Allowance: Dhs.1,000/-
> Transport Allowance : Dhs.7,50/-
> Other Allowance : Dhs.7,50/-
> 2.	Annual Leave : 30 Days
> 3.	Gratuity : As per UAE labour Law
> That&#146;s all and the contract is for three years. It is a contracting company in Emirates (metro station)
> I have 12 years experience in India in the HR field, Qualification is MBA with BA. LLB. No UAE experience , Driving License and knowledge in Arabic, are the drawbacks they points out and they have taken me as a fresher. My age is 46.Is this offer is a reasonable one?
> Please advise me in finding a cheapest one room accommodation near Emirates metro station
> Thanks in advance


Crap offer, run away


----------



## Cutenurse

XDoodle****** said:


> Coming alone with no obligations back in the US?
> 
> I budget AED15,000 here a month with housing/car/mobile paid, eat out mostly, drink like a fish and travel quite a bit.
> 
> I have a co-worker who makes about that with same benefits but has a wife and two kids and is screwed. So, it depends!


Yes, coming alone. I wish I can get that offer! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Canuck_Sens

looper said:


> Hi Pasarlea,
> 
> 18k/month with no additional allowance is not above average! Taking your experience into account it is not good. Depending on your standard of living in Romania it could be an improvement though.
> 
> Sharjah is not the best place to be, but if you only have to work there you'll be fine. Do you have a familiy? Kids maybe?
> 
> Here is how your budget could look like:
> 18k income
> - 6k housing incl. DEWA etc.(cheaper area)
> - 2k transportation (small/medium car)
> - 4k living expenses
> 
> leaving you 6k for savings. If this is ok for you and the job will boost your career go for it! Keep in mind that the IT sector in Dubai is highly competitive due to the many Indian/Pakistani graduates.



Wow , disagree hands down with most of what that guy just said.

Looper so you think that every place in Germany pays like deutch bank ceo Pay. BS.

Parsalea, Sharjah is a different Emirate. It has its challenges like Dubai has and else, but it is cheaper than living in fancy places. As with any country,you have different cost structures. I am very sure Sharjah has its own hidden gems.

Good things about Sharjah money wise:
1- if you pay your rent, it is affordable. New buildings are coming up. Some landlords will cover chiller fees. You gotta negotiate. Sharjah tends to be cheaper than Dubai.
2- food and groceries are affordable. Some times I drive to Sharja for groceries. For my delight car wash was half of the prices I pay in Dubai. Unreal.
3 -transport 2k? Insanity. Gas is dirt cheap here. 50 cents of USD dolar per litre and this is for the super. Cars are cheap to buy and they have deals. Not to mention Sharjah has industry zones and several car shops. You find a good fella and you can get a decent used car pretty cheap. I know because I know mechanics and they know all the deals that you don't see advertised else where.

If you wanna save 10 k aed it is doable. We barely spend 5 k aed. We travel, hang out, dine out but you gotta be smart in your choices. That's all.

Looper is right about the market for IT. There is a great deal of very good professionals from India and Pakistan that will be working for less and they are just three hours away from their home country. For me, that's pretty convenient deal. Not very different from Romenians perspective in Europe. Again, cost structure in India and Pakistan work in their favour.


----------



## looper

Canuck_Sens said:


> Wow , disagree hands down with most of what that guy just said.
> 
> Looper so you think that every place in Germany pays like deutch bank ceo Pay. BS.


Not a nice thing to say....



Canuck_Sens said:


> Parsalea, Sharjah is a different Emirate. It has its challenges like Dubai has and else, but it is cheaper than living in fancy places. As with any country,you have different cost structures. I am very sure Sharjah has its own hidden gems.
> 
> Good things about Sharjah money wise:
> 1- if you pay your rent, it is affordable. New buildings are coming up. Some landlords will cover chiller fees. You gotta negotiate. Sharjah tends to be cheaper than Dubai.
> 2- food and groceries are affordable. Some times I drive to Sharja for groceries. For my delight car wash was half of the prices I pay in Dubai. Unreal.
> 3 -transport 2k? Insanity. Gas is dirt cheap here. 50 cents of USD dolar per litre and this is for the super. Cars are cheap to buy and they have deals. Not to mention Sharjah has industry zones and several car shops. You find a good fella and you can get a decent used car pretty cheap. I know because I know mechanics and they know all the deals that you don't see advertised else where.
> 
> If you wanna save 10 k aed it is doable. We barely spend 5 k aed. We travel, hang out, dine out but you gotta be smart in your choices. That's all.
> 
> Looper is right about the market for IT. There is a great deal of very good professionals from India and Pakistan that will be working for less and they are just three hours away from their home country. For me, that's pretty convenient deal. Not very different from Romenians perspective in Europe. Again, cost structure in India and Pakistan work in their favour.


1) Pasarlea himself stated that his standard of living is quite high in Romania. Why should he downgrade in Sharjah? Yes living there is cheaper, but I included all costs for housing. Did you make the effort to calculate anything?

2) I said living expenses, not food & groceries. A human doesn't live on food alone...what about eating out? What about a few drinks in a bar? What about clothing? Leisure? Travel? I could make that list go on an on....

3) My value for transport is quite ok I would say - what do you spend on gas a month? ~500? Leaving you with ~1,5k for the car including all fees/insurance/repair. Not too much, right?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Looper,

You said Sharjah is not a nice place to live.

I fail to see how this was something nice to say. Care to shed some light ?

Are you Sharjah expert ? Or do you know Sharjah better than the people living there for decades ? 

And yes disagreeing with you is part of forum dynamics. As far as I am concerned I can agree or disagree with anybody here and I tend to argue when I disagree or agree. whether you like it or not.


----------



## looper

Canuck_Sens said:


> Looper,
> 
> You said Sharjah is not a nice place to live.
> 
> 
> I fail to see how this was something nice to say. Care to shed some light ?


Did I? If I quote myself "Sharjah is not the best place to be" I did not say its not a nice place to live. That is what you understood. I would say miscommunication...my bad!



Canuck_Sens said:


> Are you Sharjah expert ? Or do you know Sharjah better than the people living there for decades ?
> 
> And yes disagreeing with you is part of forum dynamics. As far as I am concerned I can agree or disagree with anybody here and I tend to argue when I disagree or agree. whether you like it or not.


Certainly I have no problem with you disagreeing and I think you are quite right about the forum dynamics! If we all would agree on everything we wouldn't evolve. What I am not comfortable with is the way you are doing it. It is simply not nice. But as we probably won't have to live together in a small box no harm done


----------



## fcjb1970

pasarlea said:


> My standard of living is quite high, I am not complaining, business going great but I am looking for more stability instead.


In my opinion if you are looking for stability this is not the place to come. Job security is not something you will ever have here. Companies in general have no concern for ex-pat employees and can terminate employees pretty much at will, with a month notice (3 months if limited contract) Yes there are many who have had long successful careers here, but there are many horror stories too.


----------



## ACertainRomance

right then folks, 

ive posted in the dnata thread as well but thought i'd throw something up here and see what people's thoughts are....

ive been offered a job with dnata/emirates....

annual salary is well below what i currently earn but because of the tax free status i'll be earning more per month if that makes sense....

it also includes an apartment so i wont have to worry about property.

numbers - 12k aed a month

now, i'm trying to negotiate for more (its gone quiet but i suspect theyve shut down for the weekend).

about me, dont really drink too much (only been out once this year). Not really someone who's goes out to restaurants but this may change once i'm there i guess.... i will want a car, i currently drive a civic type r here at home so something of similar size would be good, will probably look to rent for a year until i'm sure Dubai is what i want.

will be coming with the good lady (and we'll be married soon so no issue there). She will get a job once we arrive. no kids and no plans to!

in terms of what i'm trying to achieve, increase standard of living, enjoy some of the excellent benefits offered by Emirates and generally kiss goodbye to rain!!

so, thoughts and opinions welcome 

thanks in advance


----------



## Felixtoo2

As you have told DNATA/EK that you are single the accommodation you will be offered at that pay grade is likely to be a room in a shared apt and its unlikely that your partner will be able to live with you. 
They may offer you a small amount of money to live out but it is likely that you'll have to put some of your salary towards it. I'm fairly sure not all DNATA staff get free parking at the airport as I rarely see any in the car park.


----------



## ACertainRomance

Felixtoo2 said:


> As you have told DNATA/EK that you are single the accommodation you will be offered at that pay grade is likely to be a room in a shared apt and its unlikely that your partner will be able to live with you.
> They may offer you a small amount of money to live out but it is likely that you'll have to put some of your salary towards it. I'm fairly sure not all DNATA staff get free parking at the airport as I rarely see any in the car park.


no, ive been up front with dnata about my partner coming with me and our plan to get married so they are aware of that.

whats your thoughts on numbers?


----------



## Felixtoo2

I work at the airport in a whole different line of work so for me the figures would be very challenging, but I'm probably a lot older than you are with a few more outgoings. 
When I looked at coming here I converted the money being offered to pounds and asked myself if it was worth living half way round the world away from family for. I would not have moved if I wasn't getting at a bare minimum 1.75 times my UK salary. 
Some people can live cheaply here and that's great but I had a very good lifestyle in the UK and I wasn't about to settle for less. 
By all means come and give it a go " you never try you never know" as its a great adventure but have a back up escape plan.


----------



## ACertainRomance

thats really my primary concern, i live relatively comfortable here in the uk and i dont really want my level of comfort to change, i'm currently in my mid 30's and am just a bit tired of the uk...

as i said, in terms of numbers, although the yearly salary i earn in the UK is more than being offered my monthly pay in UAE would be more because of the tax free status, that makes it a little more appealing and looking at numbeo.com it appears everything for me is cheaper except for property but again, not really an issue as dnata are throwing an apartment at me...

have a look (if you would be so kind), does this make sense...

Cost of Living Comparison Between London, United Kingdom And Dubai, United Arab Emirates


----------



## Lionheart_Bisdak

Hi, im newbie here, just want to know from you guys whether AED7500 base salary plus free accomodation food and transportation is within standard norms where the company is offering me. My work is in marine construction sector which i have a considerable years of experience from my country. i am from Philippines but looking forward to accept this offer soon. Do u guys think is fair enough for myself to accept it? Currently im working here in our country with half of that salary i am receiving monthly though it is still sublect for some taxes. Hope i can have a quick advise from here as i am bound to accept the contract sooner..
many thanks.


----------



## m1key

ACertainRomance said:


> thats really my primary concern, i live relatively comfortable here in the uk and i dont really want my level of comfort to change, i'm currently in my mid 30's and am just a bit tired of the uk...
> 
> as i said, in terms of numbers, although the yearly salary i earn in the UK is more than being offered my monthly pay in UAE would be more because of the tax free status, that makes it a little more appealing and looking at numbeo.com it appears everything for me is cheaper except for property but again, not really an issue as dnata are throwing an apartment at me...
> 
> have a look (if you would be so kind), does this make sense...
> 
> Cost of Living Comparison Between London, United Kingdom And Dubai, United Arab Emirates


When looking at the comparison allow for different consumption. For example. Unit cost of electricity may be lower, but the chances are you will be using far more, particularly in summer. Taxis are cheaper here, but the distances made are likely to be longer.

Depending on your lifestyle choices, your cost of living could be similar to say London. It could also be a lot more. Most stuff in the shops here sells for 30-50% more than the UK. Not everything, but a lot of stuff. There are lots of hidden drains on your income here. Fees for this, deposits for that. They add up and I don't think it is as simple as less than gross in the UK but more after tax. You can certainly live on the package you have been offered, but you will be trading in employment rights, pension etc. You have zero job protection here. 1 month notice and you're gone regardless of it being justified.

The weather. For a few months of the year the weather is far worse than the UK. For a couple more it is a bit uncomfortable. The rest is lovely in the main. The other major thing is the roads. They are crazy in a bad way no matter how good a driver you are/think you are. 

Last advice. Skim read the Daily Rant threads in the Sandpit. If the examples of numptyness don't put you off and the stuff above doesn't...maybe...just maybe this town is for you


----------



## ACertainRomance

Thanks for the post.

Elec and water bills also covered by dnata:clap2:

Road wise i am aware of, been a few times and still find it a bit shocking but its something im prepared to get used to.

I'll have a look at the sandpit thanks 

For the most part im sold on going now, just need to try and negotiate my salary as high as i can.

Finally, thanks again for the long post, it is appreciated


----------



## zatapa

Hey everyone - just joined the forum as I have been offered a job in Dubai as head of sales team (to be hired) for the Middle East at a Fortune 500 company. My salary in the Netherlands is EUR 85K incl company car & bonus. Next week, I will have a discussion about the financial package but my minimum requirements are the following:
AED 400k base salary
Housing allowance AED 250K
Car included
Elementary school - (pref. British) for 1 child, later 2 children
Medical costs covered + dental
1 round trip home for the family
Pension compensation

Note that my company has stated that I am their no 1 candidate for this job and that there is some room to negotiate. I have taken into account that I will need to cover the costs for my mortgage at home (EUR 15K/yr). Would this be a suitable package knowing that it is a step up from my current position?
Also, are the rental rates that you see on Dubizzle fixed prices or negotiable? Because if the prices are fixed, then AED 250K would be even limited in my opinion.


----------



## BvdB

zatapa said:


> Hey everyone - just joined the forum as I have been offered a job in Dubai as head of sales team (to be hired) for the Middle East at a Fortune 500 company. My salary in the Netherlands is EUR 85K incl company car & bonus. Next week, I will have a discussion about the financial package but my minimum requirements are the following:
> AED 400k base salary
> Housing allowance AED 250K
> Car included
> Elementary school - (pref. British) for 1 child, later 2 children
> Medical costs covered + dental
> 1 round trip home for the family
> Pension compensation
> 
> Note that my company has stated that I am their no 1 candidate for this job and that there is some room to negotiate. I have taken into account that I will need to cover the costs for my mortgage at home (EUR 15K/yr). Would this be a suitable package knowing that it is a step up from my current position?
> Also, are the rental rates that you see on Dubizzle fixed prices or negotiable? Because if the prices are fixed, then AED 250K would be even limited in my opinion.


Hi Zatapa, I'm from NL as well, work for a respectable UK based company (40k employees) and came from a similar package as yourself in NL. Without knowing your full background and experience I would say your targets are ambitious. My package is pretty reasonable (as a GM) but a bit lower than you're aiming for. All the other stuff is covered as well, like medical, schooling allowance and car. Pension compensation is something I needed to sort out myself as is my mortgage in NL. If you do manage to get the package you're mentioning......well done! You will be able to live here comfortably. 

Rental rates mentioned on Dubizzle are not far out, considering the current climate you can more or less forget about bargaining.....you might perhaps get a few thousand off if you pay in one cheque. I suggest you ask for a temporary apartment for at least a month so you can sort yourself out (visa, emirates ID, drivers license, house, etc.). Also, I moved here before my family joined a few months later, I can really recommend this as it gives you a bit more time to sort yourself and your job out first. 

Good luck!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Lionheart_Bisdak said:


> Hi, im newbie here, just want to know from you guys whether AED7500 base salary plus free accomodation food and transportation is within standard norms where the company is offering me. My work is in marine construction sector which i have a considerable years of experience from my country. i am from Philippines but looking forward to accept this offer soon. Do u guys think is fair enough for myself to accept it? Currently im working here in our country with half of that salary i am receiving monthly though it is still sublect for some taxes. Hope i can have a quick advise from here as i am bound to accept the contract sooner..
> many thanks.


Yes, that is a bit more than my company would pay so you should be OK if it is a well known contractor.


----------



## Lionheart_Bisdak

XDoodle****** said:


> Yes, that is a bit more than my company would pay so you should be OK if it is a well known contractor.


thanks for that reply Doodle******. i have signed the contract and our local agent
will notify me as soon as the employer will advise me fly to dubai.


----------



## zatapa

BvdB, appreciate your reply. I am aware that it is an ambitious package, but I've been offered another job as well with full EMEA segment responsibility, which I would be happy to accept if we can't reach an agreement on the Dubai job. Hence my high demands.
I do understand that it would be best to fly over without the family - from what I learned here, it is best to first find a school and then find a house. I hope waiting lists will not be so long that my 4-yr old has to spend months without school...


----------



## TallyHo

We've had a couple interesting pages of advice to newcomers so I thought it would be useful to post this reminder to everyone who wants to offer advice on prospective packages. 

You need to be realistic about the possible circumstances surrounding an individual, their origins and their job levels before shouting 'no!' Or giving a big thumbs up. 

To use loosely as an example, a junior manager with a young wife and baby from the UK or Australia with an all inclusive offer of 30K a month being told it isn't good enough unless it includes a separate housing allowance and school fees. I'm sorry, this is a junior manager position, not a directorship. 30K is a good offer for a 30 year old guy on the low end of the corporate management totem pole who doesn't need school fees for years. 

Another example is someone from Eastern Europe/former Soviet bloc who's offered 18-20K for an another junior level job being told the money isn't good enough. 18K a month is a fortune by the standards of most Eastern Europe/Soviet countries and is actually more money than most people in Dubai make. 

Not everyone is going to be offered the kinds of packages that will allow them to live in the Meadows or Palm Jumeirah, full school fees at any schools, and to drive a Mercedes because most jobs don't merit that type of compensation. Which is exactly how it should be and how's it's done everywhere else. 

There's been a lot of very good advice given to people who already make comparable salaries to their prospective offers in Dubai and the need to factor in the loss of hidden benefits and pension plans that aren't covered by the 'tax free' status out here. And there's been good advice given to experienced people whose package offers are clearly not up to snuff. But there's also been unrealistic advice given by people who are on much bigger packages and have bigger expenses, or people on family packages who don't realise that singles will have far fewer expenses. 

To try to keep this thread and the advice on it as valid as possible let's try to be more pragmatic about the types of offers and the possible backgrounds/experience levels before giving our thumbs ups or downs. We also need to be realistic about the cost of living in Dubai. Whilst an expensive city, not all places have the rents and COL of Arabian Ranches or Downtown. There are scores of affordable and still pleasant communities a bit further away or even fairly centrally located, so while it may be fair to make certain assumptions for an American or British or Canadian family relocating to Dubai but those assumptions can't be applied to everyone, whether other nationalities or singles/couples with no children and so on.


----------



## dell2013

Hi
I will be living in midriff and traveling in to the city do. What is the best deal you can get on a car lease or are the a metro and taxis good enough/cheaper to travel monthly. 
Thanks


----------



## Mclovin oo7

dell2013 said:


> Hi
> I will be living in midriff and traveling in to the city do. What is the best deal you can get on a car lease or are the a metro and taxis good enough/cheaper to travel monthly.
> Thanks


I have no idea about Metro but saw Hyundai Accent for 1450 per month at Al Emad rent a car, close to MOE.


----------



## dell2013

Sounds good Thank you.


----------



## Cardozo

Hello. 

I know it's been done a number of times and I have looked through a number of the previous pages. The offer I have been given is as follows:

Graduate Quantity Surveyor

8,400AED p/m Basic Salary
3,600AED p/m Accommodation & Transport Allowance
233AED p/m Flight Allowance

Bi-annual pay reviews.

It's with one of the worlds biggest companies in the business and I really am interested in working for them but the salary scares me a little. I wouldn't want to be uncomfortable living there as I'm already employed in the UK on a salary of £25k with pension, gym membership etc. But then again, this is a chance to get in with the right company for me.


----------



## pasarlea

Mind to get in touch please? I am not really familiar how private messaging works here but ping me and please let me know how I can touch base with you, appreciate!



Canuck_Sens said:


> Looper,
> 
> You said Sharjah is not a nice place to live.
> 
> I fail to see how this was something nice to say. Care to shed some light ?
> 
> Are you Sharjah expert ? Or do you know Sharjah better than the people living there for decades ?
> 
> And yes disagreeing with you is part of forum dynamics. As far as I am concerned I can agree or disagree with anybody here and I tend to argue when I disagree or agree. whether you like it or not.


----------



## vantage

i'd never let a 'professional resume writer' anywhere near my CV.....

if i am unable to properly summarise my skills and abilities in one or two pages, appropriate to the industry i've worked in for 17 years, i dont deserve a job!


----------



## m1key

Cardozo said:


> Hello.
> 
> I know it's been done a number of times and I have looked through a number of the previous pages. The offer I have been given is as follows:
> 
> Graduate Quantity Surveyor
> 
> 8,400AED p/m Basic Salary
> 3,600AED p/m Accommodation & Transport Allowance
> 233AED p/m Flight Allowance
> 
> Bi-annual pay reviews.
> 
> It's with one of the worlds biggest companies in the business and I really am interested in working for them but the salary scares me a little. I wouldn't want to be uncomfortable living there as I'm already employed in the UK on a salary of £25k with pension, gym membership etc. But then again, this is a chance to get in with the right company for me.


For me I wouldn't move here for that package. You could live on the package but it would be very far from the high life. A studio apartment in Discovery Gardens is around 36-42k a year + deposits and fees and utilities. Moving to a better area like JLT is likely to push that 45k+. The rental system is different here. Most places you have to pay rent in 1-2 cheques, meaning 1 year/6 months in advance. You may get up to 4 checks. Do you have this? Is the employer willing to advance this?

I don't know where you would be working. If you needed a car you are looking at 1.5k per month to lease a basic car. Otherwise you could buy something, but it is likely to have to be cheap - repair costs?

That is the big stuff. Your beer money wont be stretching anywhere near as far as Manchester. Supermarket can cost anything from a bit less to a lot more depending on what you eat/use. You need to bear in mind pension/savings, healthcare costs etc etc.

If you're a recent graduate I would advise getting a few more years experience under your belt and then revisit the move. By then your experience will be worth more and the package should be a lot better. If you still fancy moving here then make sure you get your numbers right. With the package on the table I don't think there is much margin for error...


----------



## m1key

Does this mean I have to insert subliminal messages into my CV? Words written backwards and all that?

CVs are very simple affairs. As with most things these days we are told it is far more complicated and you can't possibly do it yourself. I suppose I'll have to outsource my birthday and Christmas cards next


----------



## vantage

RashedMohamed said:


> In a perfect world, interview candidates would be selected based on their strengths and experiences. In reality, this isn't how the process works. A recruiter chooses the short list of candidates from a pile of resumes. Meaning, you have to make sure your resume does the heavy lifting in the selection process.
> 
> Thanks


Is that you AfraTamam?


----------



## m1key

RashedMohamed said:


> In a perfect world, interview candidates would be selected based on their strengths and experiences. In reality, this isn't how the process works. A recruiter chooses the short list of candidates from a pile of resumes. Meaning, you have to make sure your resume does the heavy lifting in the selection process.
> 
> Thanks


As someone with over 20 years experience of recruiting a broad range of employees, I have a fair idea of how the process works. If someone needs help writing down their experience, relevant skills and education then I'm not interested. These paid for CVs usually stand out as just that.

If you are unable to write your CV you would be better served going to college/night school and learn the skills. Not only cheaper but gives you a whole lot more credibility with prospective employers.


----------



## chestnut

m1key said:


> ...If you are unable to write your CV you would be better served going to college/night school and learn the skills. ...


My recollection of school is that they were rather poor at teaching people to write CVs. Maybe they've improved since, but having seen my kid's CVs I don't think so.

To save somebody asking: Would you recommend a particular school or course?


----------



## m1key

dnastudios said:


> My recollection of school is that they were rather poor at teaching people to write CVs. Maybe they've improved since, but having seen my kid's CVs I don't think so.
> 
> To save somebody asking: Would you recommend a particular school or course?


I don't remember getting any tuition on CVs either. I would hope it has been improved upon these days, though i doubt it.

I'm of the belief there is no secret to CVs. If you write proper English with some attention to spelling etc then you're most of the way there. The other part is writing down your skills and experience in a coherent fashion. To my mind O level/GCSE English covers this level of writing. So, to answer your question. Any half decent English writing course should be sufficient. Oh, also avoid I work well on my own and as part of a team!


----------



## zatapa

m1key said:


> I don't remember getting any tuition on CVs either. I would hope it has been improved upon these days, though i doubt it.
> 
> I'm of the belief there is no secret to CVs. If you write proper English with some attention to spelling etc then you're most of the way there. The other part is writing down your skills and experience in a coherent fashion. To my mind O level/GCSE English covers this level of writing. So, to answer your question. Any half decent English writing course should be sufficient. Oh, also avoid I work well on my own and as part of a team!


I agree. It is much more important to call after you send your resume and show that you are proactive. A good resume wont get you a job, but a bad resume can certainly destroy your chances of getting one.


----------



## supermedo

I got offer from company to work as Customer Service Agent for 5200 AED in Dubai .
I doubt that is enough to live in Dubai at all .
While I'm holder of Bachelor of Management Information Systems I came to abu dhabi with visit visa in hope to find job in system analysis or at least as technical sales .
also I got offer as Customer service agent in Egypt for 2400 EGP + Medical + Social Insurance + Transportation provided and with me living in my parent house is much better offer .

I don't why I'm posting this when I already know my answer but after spamming my CV to several companies... I get Customer service agent offer just because I spent one year during college working as Computer Support/ Customer Service in Computer store but my degree means JACK $^$% ....


now excuse me while I cry myself to sleep .


----------



## ACertainRomance

kes said:


> /snip


$50.... i'll stick with numbeo.com for free ta...


----------



## Saz100

Hello!

I'm looking for some help with negotiating a salary. I'm awaiting a formal offer (subject to references), but when I spoke to HR they said it would be in the region of:

10,000 AED per month
Medical insurance, visas etc.
1 Flight home per year.

It's a junior role in a publishing company. I have a degree and 1 year experience. I'm single and will be renting a room in a shared flat in Dubai Marina or JLT.

I realise it's not a lot of money, but the job is a fantastic opportunity. I'm not looking to save money or rent/buy a car.

Does this sound realistic? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Cardozo

Saz100 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm looking for some help with negotiating a salary. I'm awaiting a formal offer (subject to references), but when I spoke to HR they said it would be in the region of:
> 
> 10,000 AED per month
> Medical insurance, visas etc.
> 1 Flight home per year.
> 
> It's a junior role in a publishing company. I have a degree and 1 year experience. I'm single and will be renting a room in a shared flat in Dubai Marina or JLT.
> 
> I realise it's not a lot of money, but the job is a fantastic opportunity. I'm not looking to save money or rent/buy a car.
> 
> Does this sound realistic? Any advice would be appreciated.


I'm not able to advise you much but ive just accepted 12,000 AED for a role in a construction firms graduate scheme. The opportunity to be there and involved in the worlds biggest this and that far outweighed my salary worries.

Even if money's a concern for you, I and other graduates will be on similar salaries so it's not as if you'll be priced out of your target social circle. 

I made sure that accommodation was provided when I arrived until my visa was granted with a small grace period on the end to find a place. I'd advise you do that.

If you do decide to take it definitely get in touch. It'd be good to know someone in the same boat.


----------



## Positive B

One thing that desperately needs to be mentioned here on this topic and will hopefully also serve as a cautionary tale is the following:

For anyone either relocating to UAE or already here but perhaps seeking a new job, please, please, please for your own benefit DO NOT opt to join a small or unknown company, especially so if they do not have an in-house HR department. I was warned of this when I arrived here two years ago, unfortunately at my own peril.

I have just been through a year of complete hell at a so called 'world's best practice' consultancy firm in Dubai. In reality, it's turned out to be nothing more than an average and poorly managed company run by a complete fraud of an individual and partner.

I was in a senior management role, working on some very serious projects. All the warning signs were there but at first it seemed all ok with the exception that my visa still had not been finalized (completely illegal btw). After six months and probation was complete, all the nonsense began. It became obvious that the company was being completely mismanaged.

Constant, salary promises broken, being forced to work for over two months without payment - not apologies, no timelines given, advice, team meetings, nothing. Promises of bonuses and new packages, never occurred. One week out from my one year at the company, the accountant pulls me aside and tells me: they said they would rather fire you than pay you your gratuity, leave and bonuses, flight tickets etc. I couldn't believe it. I had worked so hard, done all the right things and hung in there through it all for the advancement of the company.

Fast forward one week, 5pm day before the 1 year, sure enough. Terminated. 90 seconds. Not even a chance to switch my computer off!. No reason given. No notice given. No warnings ever given. Nothing. Zip. Goodbye.

Now final benefits being avoided, visa being messed around and trying to sabotage future employment prospects as well.

The Lesson: DO NOT under any circumstances take up a position at a small company. Only go for 'Brand Name' big businesses. Make sure they have a HR department and at the first sign of trouble along any of the lines I've just mentioned, go straight to MOL. I really wish i did.

The sense of helplessness I have felt and deceit and overall appalling treatment has been really really negative to bear.

I'm a very positive person, very experienced and a professional. To wind up in this situation has been utterly horrendous.

Take care out there.


----------



## Saz100

Cardozo said:


> I'm not able to advise you much but ive just accepted 12,000 AED for a role in a construction firms graduate scheme. The opportunity to be there and involved in the worlds biggest this and that far outweighed my salary worries.
> 
> Even if money's a concern for you, I and other graduates will be on similar salaries so it's not as if you'll be priced out of your target social circle.
> 
> I made sure that accommodation was provided when I arrived until my visa was granted with a small grace period on the end to find a place. I'd advise you do that.
> 
> If you do decide to take it definitely get in touch. It'd be good to know someone in the same boat.


Yea I was hoping for 12,000 so I guess I'll have to see if I can negotiate a bit. Do you share a flat with other young people? I'm looking for a place on dubizzle but none of them mention anything about the flatmates and living with fun/sociable people is really important for me.

And I will definitely get in touch if I take it! Keep your fingers crossed for me :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Saz100

Positive B said:


> One thing that desperately needs to be mentioned here on this topic and will hopefully also serve as a cautionary tale is the following:
> 
> For anyone either relocating to UAE or already here but perhaps seeking a new job, please, please, please for your own benefit DO NOT opt to join a small or unknown company, especially so if they do not have an in-house HR department. I was warned of this when I arrived here two years ago, unfortunately at my own peril.
> 
> I have just been through a year of complete hell at a so called 'world's best practice' consultancy firm in Dubai. In reality, it's turned out to be nothing more than an average and poorly managed company run by a complete fraud of an individual and partner.
> 
> I was in a senior management role, working on some very serious projects. All the warning signs were there but at first it seemed all ok with the exception that my visa still had not been finalized (completely illegal btw). After six months and probation was complete, all the nonsense began. It became obvious that the company was being completely mismanaged.
> 
> Constant, salary promises broken, being forced to work for over two months without payment - not apologies, no timelines given, advice, team meetings, nothing. Promises of bonuses and new packages, never occurred. One week out from my one year at the company, the accountant pulls me aside and tells me: they said they would rather fire you than pay you your gratuity, leave and bonuses, flight tickets etc. I couldn't believe it. I had worked so hard, done all the right things and hung in there through it all for the advancement of the company.
> 
> Fast forward one week, 5pm day before the 1 year, sure enough. Terminated. 90 seconds. Not even a chance to switch my computer off!. No reason given. No notice given. No warnings ever given. Nothing. Zip. Goodbye.
> 
> Now final benefits being avoided, visa being messed around and trying to sabotage future employment prospects as well.
> 
> The Lesson: DO NOT under any circumstances take up a position at a small company. Only go for 'Brand Name' big businesses. Make sure they have a HR department and at the first sign of trouble along any of the lines I've just mentioned, go straight to MOL. I really wish i did.
> 
> The sense of helplessness I have felt and deceit and overall appalling treatment has been really really negative to bear.
> 
> I'm a very positive person, very experienced and a professional. To wind up in this situation has been utterly horrendous.
> 
> Take care out there.


Wow what a story. Is this the situation you're in now or did this happen a while ago?

I'm looking to join a large company with an HR department so it should be okay. Thanks for the warning though.


----------



## Positive B

very recently, I'm afraid. Most people think this kind of thing only happened back in the financial crisis days of 09................


----------



## Cardozo

Saz100 said:


> Yea I was hoping for 12,000 so I guess I'll have to see if I can negotiate a bit. Do you share a flat with other young people? I'm looking for a place on dubizzle but none of them mention anything about the flatmates and living with fun/sociable people is really important for me.
> 
> And I will definitely get in touch if I take it! Keep your fingers crossed for me :fingerscrossed:


I haven't moved yet. I litterally accepted the offer today. I did ask for 14,000AED but they wouldn't budge on their pay structure. Don't be afraid to ask. Just make sure you do it in a positive way and be realistic. If they have 50 people in a queue behind you they'll just rebuff it.

I will be flying over at the start of August. Hopefully settling into the areas you mention. My aim is to make a lot of friends and make the most of the free things in life. As long as I eat, sleep and drink with a good social circle I'll be happy. I'm thinking of it as a sort of backpacking trip to the middle east where I'll be earning some money. How long it lasts we'll see.

The advertisements are very different to the UK - almost half arsed. Probably because it's so easy to rent it requires little effort.


----------



## James1984

Hi

Would love your advice and thoughts on my offer.

Possibility of a job in Dubai working as maintenance Engineer in an Industrial Laundry. 12 year experience and 6 year college qualifications.

Been offered 16,000 all in but trying to get 18,000 all in as it what they originally listed salary as. Is either of these a salarys livable on in dubai for me (29 years) my partner (22 years) and daughter (18 months)???

James


----------



## TallyHo

First of all, you're not married. If you don't intend to marry your partner, forget the job because the partner and child won't get residency visas.

Second, it's a poor salary for three people to survive on, assuming you want the basic western lifestyle. People from other nationalities can easily survive on that offer because their expectations are different and they're happy to live in certain areas that are cheaper and offer a strong community support of similar people from similar nationalities on similar packages.

While some people will say absolutely not, I will say that it's possible to live on 16K a month for three people but I doubt you'll be happy.



James1984 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would love your advice and thoughts on my offer.
> 
> Possibility of a job in Dubai working as maintenance Engineer in an Industrial Laundry. 12 year experience and 6 year college qualifications.
> 
> Been offered 16,000 all in but trying to get 18,000 all in as it what they originally listed salary as. Is either of these a salarys livable on in dubai for me (29 years) my partner (22 years) and daughter (18 months)???
> 
> James


----------



## Jynxgirl

And do keep in mind that prek starts at 3 and is 30k on average, if you are thinking about getting married.


----------



## TallyHo

There are a lot of small crap companies in Dubai with dubious reputations. I'm sorry you had to learn this the hard way. 

Try speaking to the MOL. You should get some type of final benefits. I believe they have to offer you three months' salary. If you're not aggressive you won't get anywhere.



Positive B said:


> One thing that desperately needs to be mentioned here on this topic and will hopefully also serve as a cautionary tale is the following:
> 
> For anyone either relocating to UAE or already here but perhaps seeking a new job, please, please, please for your own benefit DO NOT opt to join a small or unknown company, especially so if they do not have an in-house HR department. I was warned of this when I arrived here two years ago, unfortunately at my own peril.
> 
> I have just been through a year of complete hell at a so called 'world's best practice' consultancy firm in Dubai. In reality, it's turned out to be nothing more than an average and poorly managed company run by a complete fraud of an individual and partner.
> 
> I was in a senior management role, working on some very serious projects. All the warning signs were there but at first it seemed all ok with the exception that my visa still had not been finalized (completely illegal btw). After six months and probation was complete, all the nonsense began. It became obvious that the company was being completely mismanaged.
> 
> Constant, salary promises broken, being forced to work for over two months without payment - not apologies, no timelines given, advice, team meetings, nothing. Promises of bonuses and new packages, never occurred. One week out from my one year at the company, the accountant pulls me aside and tells me: they said they would rather fire you than pay you your gratuity, leave and bonuses, flight tickets etc. I couldn't believe it. I had worked so hard, done all the right things and hung in there through it all for the advancement of the company.
> 
> Fast forward one week, 5pm day before the 1 year, sure enough. Terminated. 90 seconds. Not even a chance to switch my computer off!. No reason given. No notice given. No warnings ever given. Nothing. Zip. Goodbye.
> 
> Now final benefits being avoided, visa being messed around and trying to sabotage future employment prospects as well.
> 
> The Lesson: DO NOT under any circumstances take up a position at a small company. Only go for 'Brand Name' big businesses. Make sure they have a HR department and at the first sign of trouble along any of the lines I've just mentioned, go straight to MOL. I really wish i did.
> 
> The sense of helplessness I have felt and deceit and overall appalling treatment has been really really negative to bear.
> 
> I'm a very positive person, very experienced and a professional. To wind up in this situation has been utterly horrendous.
> 
> Take care out there.


----------



## m1key

James1984 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would love your advice and thoughts on my offer.
> 
> Possibility of a job in Dubai working as maintenance Engineer in an Industrial Laundry. 12 year experience and 6 year college qualifications.
> 
> Been offered 16,000 all in but trying to get 18,000 all in as it what they originally listed salary as. Is either of these a salarys livable on in dubai for me (29 years) my partner (22 years) and daughter (18 months)???
> 
> James


TallyHo has called it spot on. It is doable, but you'll struggle. Kids are expensive here. School costs a small fortune and gets more expensive as they get older. There are lots of additional costs at school here as well. Some are optional and some are not and many are expensive.

There is no safety net here. If you struggle financially you are on your own and the consequences are dire. There is no job security. If they want to fire you they can and will without reason. Unless you're struggling badly in the UK I think you'd be better staying put until a better offer comes along.


----------



## James1984

I am a little shocked I thought I would be ok really as it about £38,000.00 . I was thinking about 8k AED for an apartment and 10k AED a month left for everything else: Car, utilities, groceries, Internet, mobile, etc 

Can anyone tell me there cost of the above things:

Basic car rental per month =
Utilities in 8k apartment =
Internet cost =
Mobile phone cost =

Also why it do you feel I would struggle please. Just get the true picture and its rally helpful

James


----------



## zatapa

James1984 said:


> I am a little shocked I thought I would be ok really as it about £38,000.00 . I was thinking about 8k AED for an apartment and 10k AED a month left for everything else: Car, utilities, groceries, Internet, mobile, etc
> 
> Can anyone tell me there cost of the above things:
> 
> Basic car rental per month =
> Utilities in 8k apartment =
> Internet cost =
> Mobile phone cost =
> 
> Also why it do you feel I would struggle please. Just get the true picture and its rally helpful
> 
> James


James, I found an excel file on the net which gives an impression of costs in Dubai. As I have been offered a job in Dubai as well (two young kids), I am making the same calculations now and to give you an impression of what the file says (based on other people's experience):

- Pre-School fees: AED 30,000
- Infant costs (nappies etc/yr): AED 3,600
- Fuel cost/yr: AED 12,000
- Water/electricity/yr: AED 13,200
- Rent: depending on where you live
- Housing fee: 5% of rent
- Telco/broadband etc: AED 4,800
- Mobile phone: AED 4,800
- Car insurance/yr: AED 3,600
- Home insurance/yr: AED 1,000
- TV subscription/yr: AED 3,600
- Groceries/yr: AED 14,000

This means you would need at least AED 100,000/yr apart from rent and car purchase or hire. This excludes furnshing your apartment, school bus fees, school uniforms, clothing etc etc etc etc.
Do take into account that a lot of the costs are paid in advance, in many cases rent is an annual payment! Life in Dubai is expensive... I think you should probably add to the above 50% for unforeseen costs. School costs vary per school and can be as much as AED 45,000 for some KGs.


----------



## TallyHo

Basic car rental per month = Cheapest is 1500. Realistic is 1800-2000 for a Lancer/Yaris. 65AED weekly for petrol. Assume 1800 AED/car + 260 for petrol = 2,060 monthly.
Apartment = 2 bedroom in Silicon Oasis = 70,000 or 5,833 monthly (payable in 1-4 cheques for the year, not monthly).
Utilities in 5,300 monthly apartment = 290 for housing tax + 290 for regular dewa ~ 600 monthly
Internet cost = tv + internet package: 500 AED/month
Mobile phone cost = 2 x phones at 50/month each = 100 month

Ok, it adds up to about 9K just for the very basics.

Then you have the weekly expenses. Groceries for the family. One cheap meal out for dinner, one cheap meal out for lunch for your partner/child. You'd struggle to spend less than 1,000. Possible, but you will struggle. 

Say you manage to stick to a 1,000 weekly budget, that's 4,000 a month.

Now you're up to 13,000 so far. You have another 3,000 left to spend/save.

Out of that remaining 3,000 you will need to fund flights home for holidays, socialisation/drinks at bars (30-40AED for a beer), clothes, miscellaneous shopping expenses which always crops up, unexpected dental charges, higher than usual Dewa during the summer, DVD rentals etc. It all adds up.

Then there's the actual start up cost. To rent the apartment you will need to pay the agent 5%, plus another 5% to the landlord for the deposit. 1,000 for DEWA hookup (refundable). Same for tv packages. Furniture? White goods for the kitchen as most cheap apartments won't have them. Sheets and linens. It all adds up.


----------



## Menico

Hi all.....hubby flying out next weekend for second interview, here's what's been offered so far....(this is for RAK though, but I'm assuming it's all relative!??!)

Wage 19,000 AED monthly (+ 3 bonuses but not including them)

Package
3 bed villa
car
health insurance
life assurance
utilities (excluding internet/TV)
schooling for 2 teenagers
30 days holiday + 12 statutory 
one return flight home for family a year

Family of 4 (children aged 13 & 15)

I have an online business for my artwork but I'm unsure as to what to do with it.
Would this be suitable?!?! 

Thank you for any advice you can offer....x


----------



## saraswat

For RAK, that offer is more than suitable. You might find yourself heading out to Dubai often on the weekends but then, with the company car the cost associated of doing so is not a concern, for some the amount of time driving (approx. an hour and 15) is a bigger hurdle.

The hamra area is where the expat population is concentrated, and it has all the amenities one would look for. The biggest initial outlay i foresee for you guys would be the golf club membership (not so much for the golf, as much for the networking/socializing as well), there are two to choose from (yes 2 courses in RAK, doesn't make sense to me but then ...). Memberships run in between 12 -15 k a year, but don't quote me on that ...


----------



## Menico

Thank you Saraswat......we're golfers (fair weather ones as we're from Scotland, so read that as once or twice a year!! ;o)) so joining the golf club is a definite...x


----------



## m1key

Just to add to TallyHo's last post...

Rent has been on the rise the last 12 months or so. In many cases by quite a lot. If this continues over the next few years you might need a few thousand a month more in rent. The package as it is doesn't leave you much room. In the last 12 months I've noticed grocery costs shooting up. Stuff in the shops costs more. In some cases a lot more. I've just ordered something in the UK because it is over 3x more expensive here. It is cheaper to courier one from the UK!

Another example of the high cost of living here is flights. It is more expensive to do a round trip Dubai-UK-Dubai trip than it is to do UK-Dubai-UK. It is often cheaper to fly UK to Australia than from Dubai, despite 2nd leg of the UK one being the same plane as from Dubai.

Yes, you can live here for the package, but it will be a struggle and will only get harder as the cost of living rises quicker than salary.


----------



## B777F

*Salary Package*

Hi Guys, my job offer

Basic 19600 AED
School 40000AED a year
Housing is provided by Company 4BR Villa
DEWA also payed by company
Full worldwide health insurance for all Family
Anual leave Flights
Airline Discount Flight Tickets 
I will come with my wive and one child. is this suitable to have a decent livestyle in Dubai ?
And save a bit ?


----------



## Felixtoo2

Depending on what age your kid is the schooling could be a lot more than that, one of my colleagues has a daughter in her final year at one of the American schools and its over 80,000dhs fit the year.


----------



## zed_kid

James1984 said:


> I am a little shocked I thought I would be ok really as it about £38,000.00 . I was thinking about 8k AED for an apartment and 10k AED a month left for everything else: Car, utilities, groceries, Internet, mobile, etc
> 
> Can anyone tell me there cost of the above things:
> 
> Basic car rental per month =
> Utilities in 8k apartment =
> Internet cost =
> Mobile phone cost =
> 
> Also why it do you feel I would struggle please. Just get the true picture and its rally helpful
> 
> James


James, mate forget about it. Theres no way you can do it here on 16k a month with a wife and a kid. What company is this? They’re trying their luck here and stitching you up. Look at the previous posts and the blokes posting their grad wages here, they’re not far off what you’re being offered. You should be on min 25k IMO (unless you get housing/school/car 100% subsidised)


----------



## irfanmd6554

expat_new said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been recently offered a salary of 14k - 16k AED to relocate to Abu Dhabi from Mumbai. I am single, with a bachelor's degree with about a year of work experience.
> 
> Kindly let me know if the salary is good enough to consider the relocation.
> 
> Regards




More than Sufficient,where are you right now.
For just a Year of Experience and you are getting 14k its great.


----------



## phil81

Hi Menico,

Sounds like a pretty decent offer since rent and school fees are already covered. RAK is one of the cheaper locations of the UAE - less than an hour's drive from Dubai. Keep the forum posted on how it goes. All the best !!


----------



## Menico

Thank you Phil81, fingers crossed it's as good in real life as it is on paper.


----------



## phil81

Menico,

About your art business, you could always continue doing it from the RAK. RAK has a free trade zone which the emirate is aggressively promoting. To start an office in the zone should not cost much. Plus the emirate is fast becoming a luxury holiday destination. You may even find pretty good local business opportunities with all the big hotels coming here.Waldorf Astoria is opening their global flagship hotel in RAK.


----------



## vildadalen

Hi guys, 

I have been reading this post since 7 month and I came to the point that I need your kind advice. 

I have over 14 years experience and have been interviewed by EK for an Business IT Manager late in January and the interview was successful. However, I have been put in hold since then due to some internal restructure. We didn't discuss the salaries or any package at this time. 

Now, I have been approached by a head hunter for an almost similar job at Etihad in *Abu Dhabi* and they asked for a telephone interview and the recruiter has mentioned that they offer the underneath package. 

*My current situation is:
*

Employed in an international airline, live in a nice villa in Sweden with family (wife and 3 kids 10, 5 and 2 years old) 
I have a decent salary 22000 AED before taxes (14700 AED after 33% off). 
30 days paid vacation per year
Discounted staff travel tickets
All other social securities (health care, insurance, school etc) 

*Here is what EY offers for an IT (M2 grade) position:
* 

Salary 30000 AED full package incl(housing allowance, electricity, internet and transport)
Personal Accident and Life Insurance
Medical Insurance - Employee, spouse and 3 children.
End of Service Benefits
Education Assistance: Primary - up to 36,000 AED. Per academic year per child
Annual Leave - 25 Working Days 
Settling-In Allowance : 20,000 AED one-off
Annual Flight Ticket - Employee and eligible family.
Staff Travel Benefits

My wife will not work in the beginning until we settle down which may take 6 month-1 year. Is this OK to survive and save some money in Abu Dhabi? or shall I wait until Emirates get back with an offer which I don't know if it is good enough or not?

Sorry for the long post but I wanted to be as detailed as possible to get the most advice.


----------



## uqureshi

*UK Qualified Fresh Lawyer looking for Job - Need help!*

Hi Guys,

I've been following some other threads on this forum as well regarding legal jobs in UAE. Below is what I have done in a nutshell:

- Pakistani Matriculation 66% (Pathetic)
- A-Levels (BBC) grades
- HND Merit/distinction profile
- First Class Degree after Top Up from Herriot Watt Dubai.
- GDL and LPC from Nottingham Trent Uni
- Got LLM as well after clearing some other exams etc.
- Have experience of different jobs, lived in Dubai for sometime.. know culture, some Arabic as well - but NO legal experience.
- I tried pretty hard to get a Training Contract in UK but no joy, especially I was an International Student and required a different Visa to work in UK I had quite less time to get a TC and it just didn't work.

I now moved to UAE with my brother and although I am not worried about living costs for now, I still need some job obv. So the thing is my academics are not awesome and I have genuine reasons for that, took gap years to save and pay for my fee and currently have some debt as well.

*Q: Now to actual question:*
I have applied to certain firms etc. for legal positions and I understand that I won't be paid a really good salary because I don't have any experience or completed a training contract either. So, when I go for interviews and they ask me about the expected salary - 
What should I say? What do you guys think will be good enough or a justified salary considering the academics, work experience etc. and my nationality (Pakistani) ? I know that people from India, Pakistan, Bangladesh etc. get paid lesser salaries than their counter parts from UK, US, Canada etc.

It's just the way it is.. so it is an important factor as well.

Any helpful answers or suggestions will be highly appreciated.

Thank you everybody!


----------



## uqureshi

Someone? Anyone? Or should I post to some other thread?


----------



## IzzyBella

vildadalen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been reading this post since 7 month and I came to the point that I need your kind advice.
> 
> I have over 14 years experience and have been interviewed by EK for an Business IT Manager late in January and the interview was successful. However, I have been put in hold since then due to some internal restructure. We didn't discuss the salaries or any package at this time.
> 
> Now, I have been approached by a head hunter for an almost similar job at Etihad in *Abu Dhabi* and they asked for a telephone interview and the recruiter has mentioned that they offer the underneath package.
> 
> *My current situation is:
> *
> 
> Employed in an international airline, live in a nice villa in Sweden with family (wife and 3 kids 10, 5 and 2 years old)
> I have a decent salary 22000 AED before taxes (14700 AED after 33% off).
> 30 days paid vacation per year
> Discounted staff travel tickets
> All other social securities (health care, insurance, school etc)
> 
> *Here is what EY offers for an IT (M2 grade) position:
> *
> 
> Salary 30000 AED full package incl(housing allowance, electricity, internet and transport)
> Personal Accident and Life Insurance
> Medical Insurance - Employee, spouse and 3 children.
> End of Service Benefits
> Education Assistance: Primary - up to 36,000 AED. Per academic year per child
> Annual Leave - 25 Working Days
> Settling-In Allowance : 20,000 AED one-off
> Annual Flight Ticket - Employee and eligible family.
> Staff Travel Benefits
> 
> My wife will not work in the beginning until we settle down which may take 6 month-1 year. Is this OK to survive and save some money in Abu Dhabi? or shall I wait until Emirates get back with an offer which I don't know if it is good enough or not?
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I wanted to be as detailed as possible to get the most advice.



Haggle higher. You have been offered two positions (technically), so you're obviously worth more than they think. Ask for a bigger package. Don't go too high. Just see what you can get. There's no harm in trying - just say EK offered you a position but are offering you more money.

Housing is expensive in AD, but apparently everything else is far cheaper. So it's doable. You could even consider commuting from another Emirate if you want cheaper rent.


----------



## vildadalen

IzzyBella said:


> Haggle higher. You have been offered two positions (technically), so you're obviously worth more than they think. Ask for a bigger package. Don't go too high. Just see what you can get. There's no harm in trying - just say EK offered you a position but are offering you more money.
> 
> Housing is expensive in AD, but apparently everything else is far cheaper. So it's doable. You could even consider commuting from another Emirate if you want cheaper rent.


Thank you very much. I appreciate your feedback. I am very concerned about school allowance. We checked some schools and the fees are almost 50k per kid. I could find some decent villas for 110k. Do you possibly have an opinion about living in AD versus Dubai? Any preferences ?


----------



## TallyHo

If he works for Etihad he will have to live in AD emirate. Have you missed all the noises about AD visa holders now being required to live in AD emirate? At the moment it's only government and government owned and semi government owned companies but the ruling is trickling into the private sector too.



IzzyBella said:


> Haggle higher. You have been offered two positions (technically), so you're obviously worth more than they think. Ask for a bigger package. Don't go too high. Just see what you can get. There's no harm in trying - just say EK offered you a position but are offering you more money.
> 
> Housing is expensive in AD, but apparently everything else is far cheaper. So it's doable. You could even consider commuting from another Emirate if you want cheaper rent.


----------



## TallyHo

AD is quiet. 

Dubai has more going on.

AD is quiet.

Dubai has excellent beaches and malls and much broader range of activities.

AD is quiet.

Dubai has....blah blah 

You get the point.

No, people aren't forsaken for living in AD but it is a quieter place. If you position yourself you will find a good community and plenty of things to do in AD. 



vildadalen said:


> Thank you very much. I appreciate your feedback. I am very concerned about school allowance. We checked some schools and the fees are almost 50k per kid. I could find some decent villas for 110k. Do you possibly have an opinion about living in AD versus Dubai? Any preferences ?


----------



## vildadalen

TallyHo said:


> AD is quiet.
> 
> Dubai has more going on.
> 
> AD is quiet.
> 
> Dubai has excellent beaches and malls and much broader range of activities.
> 
> AD is quiet.
> 
> Dubai has....blah blah
> 
> You get the point.
> 
> No, people aren't forsaken for living in AD but it is a quieter place. If you position yourself you will find a good community and plenty of things to do in AD.


Thank you so much TallyHo. I get your point.


----------



## fcjb1970

TallyHo said:


> If he works for Etihad he will have to live in AD emirate. Have you missed all the noises about AD visa holders now being required to live in AD emirate? At the moment it's only government and government owned and semi government owned companies but the ruling is trickling into the private sector too.


And I am pretty sure that Etihad is considered at least in the semi-government category


----------



## earthworm88

vildadalen said:


> Thank you very much. I appreciate your feedback. I am very concerned about school allowance. We checked some schools and the fees are almost 50k per kid. I could find some decent villas for 110k. Do you possibly have an opinion about living in AD versus Dubai? Any preferences ?



Hi, 

As tallyho mentioned, if you will be working for EA, you are obligated to live in AD or you would lose your housing allowance. Even though you were given a lump sum, but they will break it down on the contract as they base the calculation of gratuity on your base salary alone and not the other allowances. Even if one were willing to lose their housing allowance, I think they make it more complicated now as AD residence visa requires an attested tenancy contracts from AD. 

With 3 kids, you would likely need a 3-4 bedroom villas. The villas of that size generally run from 210,000 dhs and upwards in AD, and 4 bed townhouses go for 190,000 and up. For instance, last week I checked, the 4 beds villas in Al Raha Gardens go for average 220,000 (popular area for EA employees). The 4 beds apartments in Al Raha Beach (newest development closest to airport) already goes for minimum 190,000. Beware of the really "cheap" villas, they are either really run down requires major fixer upper or they have been subdivided (which is illegal) or they are in the local communities which are illegal to rent to expats. I think the city center can be even pricier.

Something for you to mull over.....

Good luck!


----------



## vildadalen

earthworm88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As tallyho mentioned, if you will be working for EA, you are obligated to live in AD or you would lose your housing allowance. Even though you were given a lump sum, but they will break it down on the contract as they base the calculation of gratuity on your base salary alone and not the other allowances. Even if one were willing to lose their housing allowance, I think they make it more complicated now as AD residence visa requires an attested tenancy contracts from AD.
> 
> With 3 kids, you would likely need a 3-4 bedroom villas. The villas of that size generally run from 210,000 dhs and upwards in AD, and 4 bed townhouses go for 190,000 and up. For instance, last week I checked, the 4 beds villas in Al Raha Gardens go for average 220,000 (popular area for EA employees). The 4 beds apartments in Al Raha Beach (newest development closest to airport) already goes for minimum 190,000. Beware of the really "cheap" villas, they are either really run down requires major fixer upper or they have been subdivided (which is illegal) or they are in the local communities which are illegal to rent to expats. I think the city center can be even pricier.
> 
> Something for you to mull over.....
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so much. Actually I have been technically offered another similar position for EK but with grade 8 (PS, I was interviewed for Grade 9 but put in hold for this position since then). 

EK offers the following package:

Grade 8 with basic salary 12000-15000 AED (Still to be negotiated)
House allowance 7500
Transport allowance 650
School allowance per kid 20000 primary and 30000 secondary per year up to 3 kids
Same medical and travel benefits for me and family
Location Dubai.

We are actually more into accepting the Ek offer since I have a good feeling we will like Dubai more than AD. 

But I think it will be tough for us the first 2 years until I get a higher grade with EK. We can consider 3 bed rooms apartment in Dubai. We live with a very average life style. No fancy stuff beside going out for dinner once or twice a month. Doing some activities with the kids during the weekends such as going to the parks or the beaches. I understand it can be hard to save for a vacation or saving the first year or 2 but I want to get a feet in EK and advance from there. 


What is your reflection about that?
How much more can I ask for as basic salary assuming I cannot ask for very high salaries ? 
What is acceptable to start with and settle upon?

I highly appreciate your time and energy.


----------



## earthworm88

vildadalen said:


> Thank you so much. Actually I have been technically offered another similar position for EK but with grade 8 (PS, I was interviewed for Grade 9 but put in hold for this position since then).
> 
> EK offers the following package:
> 
> Grade 8 with basic salary 12000-15000 AED (Still to be negotiated)
> House allowance 7500
> Transport allowance 650
> School allowance per kid 20000 primary and 30000 secondary per year up to 3 kids
> Same medical and travel benefits for me and family
> Location Dubai.
> 
> We are actually more into accepting the Ek offer since I have a good feeling we will like Dubai more than AD.
> 
> But I think it will be tough for us the first 2 years until I get a higher grade with EK. We can consider 3 bed rooms apartment in Dubai. We live with a very average life style. No fancy stuff beside going out for dinner once or twice a month. Doing some activities with the kids during the weekends such as going to the parks or the beaches. I understand it can be hard to save for a vacation or saving the first year or 2 but I want to get a feet in EK and advance from there.
> 
> 
> What is your reflection about that?
> How much more can I ask for as basic salary assuming I cannot ask for very high salaries ?
> What is acceptable to start with and settle upon?
> 
> I highly appreciate your time and energy.


Hi, 

Isn't it so much harder to make decisions when you have the little people to consider  Keep in mind that education costs will be your first or second most costliest expense. With three children, it will cost you a pretty penny. Depending on which area you live and what curriculum your kids will attend, we are looking at 27,000 to 42,000 a year (for your oldest child), + additional school bus transport fees. KGs are not cheap either; from ~20,000 to 35,000. (with Mirdif schools in mind)

In terms of housing allowance, if you decide to live in Mirdif (a large community with good schools, easy commute to airport) for example, a 3 bed villa will start at min 100,000. 

Salary wise, if you are able to negotiate for the higher bracket, you would be making similar to what you are making now after taxes. I am not in that industry, so I am not able to advise you on the negotiation on what is the right package for Grade 8 or what compensation improvement you will see in Grade 9. I am sure many members here will be able to give you insight on that front as well as on the schools aspect. 

JM2C


----------



## vildadalen

earthworm88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Isn't it so much harder to make decisions when you have the little people to consider  Keep in mind that education costs will be your first or second most costliest expense. With three children, it will cost you a pretty penny. Depending on which area you live and what curriculum your kids will attend, we are looking at 27,000 to 42,000 a year (for your oldest child), + additional school bus transport fees. KGs are not cheap either; from ~20,000 to 35,000. (with Mirdif schools in mind)
> 
> In terms of housing allowance, if you decide to live in Mirdif (a large community with good schools, easy commute to airport) for example, a 3 bed villa will start at min 100,000.
> 
> Salary wise, if you are able to negotiate for the higher bracket, you would be making similar to what you are making now after taxes. I am not in that industry, so I am not able to advise you on the negotiation on what is the right package for Grade 8 or what compensation improvement you will see in Grade 9. I am sure many members here will be able to give you insight on that front as well as on the schools aspect.
> 
> JM2C


Thank you so much once again, you are so helpful. I am thinking to ask for 25000 base salary and hope to land on 22 which is my current salary here. Is this amount OK to request considering they proposed 12-15k max?


----------



## uqureshi

uqureshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been following some other threads on this forum as well regarding legal jobs in UAE. Below is what I have done in a nutshell:
> 
> - Pakistani Matriculation 66% (Pathetic)
> - A-Levels (BBC) grades
> - HND Merit/distinction profile
> - First Class Degree after Top Up from Herriot Watt Dubai.
> - GDL and LPC from Nottingham Trent Uni
> - Got LLM as well after clearing some other exams etc.
> - Have experience of different jobs, lived in Dubai for sometime.. know culture, some Arabic as well - but NO legal experience.
> - I tried pretty hard to get a Training Contract in UK but no joy, especially I was an International Student and required a different Visa to work in UK I had quite less time to get a TC and it just didn't work.
> 
> I now moved to UAE with my brother and although I am not worried about living costs for now, I still need some job obv. So the thing is my academics are not awesome and I have genuine reasons for that, took gap years to save and pay for my fee and currently have some debt as well.
> 
> *Q: Now to actual question:*
> I have applied to certain firms etc. for legal positions and I understand that I won't be paid a really good salary because I don't have any experience or completed a training contract either. So, when I go for interviews and they ask me about the expected salary -
> What should I say? What do you guys think will be good enough or a justified salary considering the academics, work experience etc. and my nationality (Pakistani) ? I know that people from India, Pakistan, Bangladesh etc. get paid lesser salaries than their counter parts from UK, US, Canada etc.
> 
> It's just the way it is.. so it is an important factor as well.
> 
> Any helpful answers or suggestions will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you everybody!


Would someone please reply?


----------



## sphyrnidus

Hi
I am considdering moving to Dubai. I'm a Dutch qualified, highly experienced pediatrician. 
The package offered is 55 AED per month and a bonus system up to 10k per month. No housing, car included. Offered is ticket, registration fees, yearly tickets home, Medical insurance. 
Can anyone inform me if this is a normal income for a Medical Specialist over there?
Just the wife and me, no children.


----------



## m1key

uqureshi said:


> Would someone please reply?


If no one has responded it is likely because no one has an answer. I don't think any of the regulars work in the area you are asking about.


----------



## uqureshi

m1key said:


> If no one has responded it is likely because no one has an answer. I don't think any of the regulars work in the area you are asking about.


You're probably right, but I saw many other threads with legal questions and many people answered. :/
It's just that I don't want to go and post my question in every other thread.


----------



## earthworm88

sphyrnidus said:


> Hi
> I am considdering moving to Dubai. I'm a Dutch qualified, highly experienced pediatrician.
> The package offered is 55 AED per month and a bonus system up to 10k per month. No housing, car included. Offered is ticket, registration fees, yearly tickets home, Medical insurance.
> Can anyone inform me if this is a normal income for a Medical Specialist over there?
> Just the wife and me, no children.


I think that is a decent offer for SINKs (assuming your wife won't be working). Western experienced pediatricians are in high demand here, so I think it will be a good start for you. Once you are here, you will be able to network and there will be plenty of opportunities for you to explore. 

So the questions are:

Which area is your work in?
Would you want to live close to your work?
Do you want 1 or 2 bed accommodation?
Do you want 1 or 2 cars?

This way you can figure out the large expenses upfront, and know how much you can save or splurge?

Good luck!


----------



## sphyrnidus

earthworm88 said:


> I think that is a decent offer for SINKs (assuming your wife won't be working). Western experienced pediatricians are in high demand here, so I think it will be a good start for you. Once you are here, you will be able to network and there will be plenty of opportunities for you to explore.
> 
> So the questions are:
> 
> Which area is your work in?
> Would you want to live close to your work?
> Do you want 1 or 2 bed accommodation?
> Do you want 1 or 2 cars?
> 
> This way you can figure out the large expenses upfront, and know how much you can save or splurge?
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for your answer. I presume you where my expertise lies. I'm not a sub specialist, but a general paediatrician, I am however very knowledgeable in diabetes and chronic airway disease. If the question relates to the location of the hospital, that has not been decided up on as yet. I just had my first talk with a recruitment agency and there seen to be several opportunities in new hospitals that haven't opened their doors yet.
As on-call time makes it not nice to live far away, I'd prefer a place not to far away from the hospital. 
I guess the wife would want her own car (but not a huge one) an also we need at least to bedrooms and use one as a study. We didn't talk about her working there as yet, she is a manager in a home for disabled people. If there would be an opportunity, she would certainly like the be working.


----------



## Bambi1990

Hi, I'm moving to Dubai to work as a bartender in a hotel:
Basic Salary of 3000 AED a month working 48 hours a week, accomodation, utilities, flights, travel to and from work all paid for and food whilst on shift. I've been told this is pretty average for my line of work?


----------



## fcjb1970

Bambi1990 said:


> Hi, I'm moving to Dubai to work as a bartender in a hotel:
> Basic Salary of 3000 AED a month working 48 hours a week, accomodation, utilities, flights, travel to and from work all paid for and food whilst on shift. I've been told this is pretty average for my line of work?


Unfortunately, that is really the higher end of what jobs like that pay. You might want to ask about tips during probation, a lot of hotels only pay a percentage (e.g., 50%) to people on probation. Chances are you cannot negotiate any different, but you should be aware going in.


----------



## Bambi1990

fcjb1970 said:


> Unfortunately, that is really the higher end of what jobs like that pay. You might want to ask about tips during probation, a lot of hotels only pay a percentage (e.g., 50%) to people on probation. Chances are you cannot negotiate any different, but you should be aware going in.


Thanks 

I'll make sure to ask about tips, says in my contract that a percentage of the service charge goes in with my wage so should hopefully be alright 

x


----------



## moitmohamed

*Emirates / Dnata Package.*

Hello All,
I currently live in USA, I have been offered a job with Emirates Airlines.

Here is the offer.

Grade EK07
US$4500 /M (Incl. Housing and Transport)

I am responsible for relocation, education and other costs.

Here are my questions,

1. How much cost of living should I look at? 
 Wife + 5year older + (8month old twins)
2. How much should I look at school fees for my son? 
3. How about a vehicle cost and insurance if any?
4. How much am I looking for meals?
5. Overall is this package reasonable?

Cheers.


----------



## Jynxgirl

moitmohamed said:


> Hello All,
> I currently live in USA, I have been offered a job with Emirates Airlines.
> 
> Here is the offer.
> 
> Grade EK07
> US$4500 /M (Incl. Housing and Transport)
> 
> I am responsible for relocation, education and other costs.
> 
> Here are my questions,
> 
> 1. How much cost of living should I look at?
> Wife + 5year older + (8month old twins)
> 2. How much should I look at school fees for my son?
> 3. How about a vehicle cost and insurance if any?
> 4. How much am I looking for meals?
> 5. Overall is this package reasonable?
> 
> Cheers.


Start thinking in dirhams. That is 16515. I am taking that to mean all in is 4500. If it is 4500 and you are also provided transportation and a villa/apt then it is doable until your children are 3 and have to start school. But from your other questions, I would say that is not the case. 

Figure 90k for a 3 bedroom in not a great place but ok. Probly in the Deira/Bur Dubai/Mirdiff areas. Probly looking at an apartment as that budget will probly not stretch for a villa anymore. They also have a 5% tax they dont like to call a tax, but is a tax. You pay that with your electricity bill. They call it Dewa bil here. (7500) 

Vehicle is 1500 for a yaris on a long term monthly. Your wife can get around with the metro if you live by it but alot of people who work at the airport live out in mirdiff and the train doesnt go out there so taxi's and/or buses. Probly end up being nearly as much as a vehicle with two children so imo two vehicles is a necessity. I dont know about you but I wouldnt wish to drive a yaris as a huge step down to me but just giving you minimums. If you go with one vehicle, your wife and kids might start to feel quite stuck quickly but may get you by until you can figure stuff out. (1500).

School fees at 3 years will be average of 30k, but american school systems seem to be more expensive then the average western expats ones. The fees go up a few thousand every year or two. For the twins, not an expense now but will be in two years so will make this package impossible to live on without your spouse getting a job or you guys be ready to leave in two years. I am giving you the very low end fees for american school system and honestly is probly a bit more. You can check the websites of the american schools. They list the fees on each schools websites. (5000). 

Food and eats for a family has been discussed here. Some people can feed three kids and spouse for 1500 a month but I would say a more reasonable amount for housing supplies and food is 2500 by budgeting quite alot, 3000 for a more relaxed non caring attitude. (2500)

We havent gotten to going out/entertainment (which can be very expensive here or very cheap), savings, holidays, or anything else. 16500 without including any of the extra bills and not taking in schooling costs as wont come up for two years. 

With a wife and three kids that package is a no go for most western people. I am assuming you are american and want to live the western style lifestyle.


----------



## moitmohamed

Jynxgirl said:


> Start thinking in dirhams. That is 16515. I am taking that to mean all in is 4500. If it is 4500 and you are also provided transportation and a villa/apt then it is doable until your children are 3 and have to start school. But from your other questions, I would say that is not the case.
> 
> Figure 90k for a 3 bedroom in not a great place but ok. Probly in the Deira/Bur Dubai/Mirdiff areas. Probly looking at an apartment as that budget will probly not stretch for a villa anymore. They also have a 5% tax they dont like to call a tax, but is a tax. You pay that with your electricity bill. They call it Dewa bil here. (7500)
> 
> Vehicle is 1500 for a yaris on a long term monthly. Your wife can get around with the metro if you live by it but alot of people who work at the airport live out in mirdiff and the train doesnt go out there so taxi's and/or buses. Probly end up being nearly as much as a vehicle with two children so imo two vehicles is a necessity. I dont know about you but I wouldnt wish to drive a yaris as a huge step down to me but just giving you minimums. If you go with one vehicle, your wife and kids might start to feel quite stuck quickly but may get you by until you can figure stuff out. (1500).
> 
> School fees at 3 years will be average of 30k, but american school systems seem to be more expensive then the average western expats ones. The fees go up a few thousand every year or two. For the twins, not an expense now but will be in two years so will make this package impossible to live on without your spouse getting a job or you guys be ready to leave in two years. I am giving you the very low end fees for american school system and honestly is probly a bit more. You can check the websites of the american schools. They list the fees on each schools websites. (5000).
> 
> Food and eats for a family has been discussed here. Some people can feed three kids and spouse for 1500 a month but I would say a more reasonable amount for housing supplies and food is 2500 by budgeting quite alot, 3000 for a more relaxed non caring attitude. (2500)
> 
> We havent gotten to going out/entertainment (which can be very expensive here or very cheap), savings, holidays, or anything else. 16500 without including any of the extra bills and not taking in schooling costs as wont come up for two years.
> 
> With a wife and three kids that package is a no go for most western people. I am assuming you are american and want to live the western style lifestyle.


Thank you for your response, I don't know if you understood me,
it's USD$ 4500 a month, everything included. I have 3 kids, a 5 year old and the twins, so he will be in KG in sept. Any thoughts?

Cheers.


----------



## Jynxgirl

moitmohamed said:


> Thank you for your response, I don't know if you understood me,
> it's USD$ 4500 a month, everything included. I have 3 kids, a 5 year old and the twins, so he will be in KG in sept. Any thoughts?
> 
> Cheers.


4500 is the total amount and you have to find your own housing and own transportation and cover all expenses right? No health care coverage for your family either?


----------



## moitmohamed

Jynxgirl said:


> 4500 is the total amount and you have to find your own housing and own transportation and cover all expenses right? No health care coverage for your family either?


That's correct.... And I don't live a western lifestyle, more of a conservative one..


----------



## fcjb1970

Bambi1990 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'll make sure to ask about tips, says in my contract that a percentage of the service charge goes in with my wage so should hopefully be alright
> 
> x


Not sure what hotel you are at, but I would not expect anything more than about 1K in service charge, possibly less. Only some of the very top places will get much higher than that. They are pretty crooked about service fee here and the hotel takes a big chunk before distributing to staff, also it is distributed among all employees (excluding sr. mgmt) so the pool is big


----------



## Jynxgirl

moitmohamed said:


> That's correct.... And I don't live a western lifestyle, more of a conservative one..


When I say western, I mean you are not a pakistani or indian, who went to the usa for school and now coming back here to live as such. You want to have a bedroom seperate for your kids and not willing to live in a one bedroom apartment with your two children. You wish to send your child to an international expat school and not a school specific to orginal nationality like a pakistani school that is 8k a year instead of the 35k for a kindergardner. You will go out to eat at western type restaurants on a regular basis where average food costs 50 dirhams each person instead of mainly going to indian/pakistani restaurants that are 20 dirhams a person. That is what I mean. Sorry, I see your name and didnt want to assume your lifestyle as that package would be very nice package for many of my international friends, but not for my american/western friends.


----------



## TallyHo

Jynx is right.

16K a month means a 1-2 bedroom apartment in Al Nahda or Sharjah and dirt cheap schools for the kids with few amenities. It will be a very quiet life watching the pennies but if that's what you want, go for it.

If you wanted a typical American/Canadian/UK/Australian suburban lifestyle, it isn't going to happen.


----------



## jharijoseph.qvw

*New offer in Dubai-package AED 8500 per month*

Hi guys,iam working as a Qlikview developer in banaglore and i got an offer from an IT company in Dubai with AED 8500 per month without accommodation and food. So, can anyone guide me whether it is a good package to relocate to Dubai.Currently iam getting INR 40000 per month in Bangalore.Please guide me.

Regards,
hari


----------



## saraswat

When you say without accommodation and food ? Do you mean it is 8500 all inclusive ? Or that is being provided for separately and the money coming to you every month is 8500 ?

Assuming, you would need to figure out the housing and other expenses yourself, when comparing the two offers, from a purely monetary perspective the UAE offer is great (something like 3.47 times the India wage), without factoring in tax. BUT .... 

What you need to consider is factoring in of cost of living expenses out here, which are far higher when compared to Bangalore. 

1. First up, your housing, with it not being provided, you would need to budget anywhere from 2000-3500 for the housing situation. Utilities, could be included, depending on where you end up renting. If not, then keep another 800-1000 for utilities (basic internet, electricity, water). Would bugdet about 150-200 for the cell phone (at a minimum)

2.You don't mention anything about driving so going to assume there is no car involved, in which case you would also need to budget for transport which can be expensive. To give you an idea, a short cab ride (15mins approx) will easily cost you around 15-18 AED. Metro is possible, but then you would need to find a place to live close to a station, which can impact the rent you pay ... 

3. You don't mention your age, family status (single/married/married with kids etc), so have assumed you are a young single person for the purposes of this post. 

Finally, I am not going to say it is not doable, people make it out here on far less. Their quality of life though, leaves much to be desired, which is the main thing you need to be thinking of. Often people don't factor the support in the form of family close and extended back home, in terms of housing and food etc, into their calculations when making decisions about this place. Being single without any relatives around makes it a whole lot more expensive. Hope that helps.


----------



## jharijoseph.qvw

Hi saraswat thanks for your response. Iam single and I don't have any vehicle.The company will be giving me AED8500 per month without any accommodation and food.If Iam willing to use the company guest house I can pay them AED 1500 per month including all utilities.These are the details that I have.so,can you please guide me and the company I got the offer is from Logesys solutions pvt ltd.Please guide me regarding this.
Thanks,
hari


----------



## saraswat

jharijoseph.qvw said:


> Hi saraswat thanks for your response. Iam single and I don't have any vehicle.The company will be giving me AED8500 per month without any accommodation and food.If Iam willing to use the company guest house I can pay them AED 1500 per month including all utilities.These are the details that I have.so,can you please guide me and the company I got the offer is from Logesys solutions pvt ltd.Please guide me regarding this.
> Thanks,
> hari


So the thing you want to think about is the quality of the accommodation being offered to you. Is it one person to a room (probably not)? How many people total to an apartment ?. If that is not a major concern to you, so be it, personally I like my privacy and a certain level of living quality.

Also you should ask them about transport from the company accommodation to work, I think it would be safe to assume they have that facility, or you ride-share with colleagues. That would certainly help towards the transport budget.

Let's say, the accommodation is acceptable to you and the transport is included, then you are left with 7000 to spend on the rest. Out of which food would be your biggest expense. How much that is would be up to you, but for these purposes say 2000, still leaves you with 5000. Which should be enough to either live comfortably and save some money or indulge with the club/party scene on a monthly basis.

This would be the outline I guess, ultimately it's up to you to see if it fits what you are looking for.


----------



## lordaragon

Hello, 

I am looking to move to Dubai in the early part of September, along with my wife, to join an early stage ecommerce company. The offer is for around 18K AED per month all inclusive for the first six months, going up to 25K AED from the 7th month onwards. As such, the initial contract will be for a period of six months, post which I am to be absorbed as a full time employee with the Company. 

I am 28, with an MBA from a top 20 US business school and about 5 years+ of experience in investment banking and consulting. Looking to build a career with a startup company and hence the move. Love the team at the new company, and certainly seems to be the kind of work I would love. I make about USD 50K per month currently in India and Singapore (yes, I spend 2 weeks in India and 2 in Singapore every month), but tired of the "living out of a suitcase" bit... Also looking to avoid any potential red flags in my 6 month old marriage 

Any thoughts on the offer? 

Most importantly, I am trying to understand if there is something I should watch out for with the six month contract bit to start with? How much does the short term contract complicate my relocation, particularly from the context of renting an apartment, car etc? 

Cheers...


----------



## earthworm88

lordaragon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to move to Dubai in the early part of September, along with my wife, to join an early stage ecommerce company. The offer is for around *18K AED per month* all inclusive for the first six months, going up to 25K AED from the 7th month onwards. As such, the initial contract will be for a period of six months, post which I am to be absorbed as a full time employee with the Company.
> 
> I am *28*, with an MBA from a top 20 US business school and about 5 years+ of experience in investment banking and consulting. Looking to build a career with a startup company and hence the move. Love the team at the new company, and certainly seems to be the kind of work I would love. I make about *USD 50K per month* currently in India and Singapore (yes, I spend 2 weeks in India and 2 in Singapore every month), but tired of the "living out of a suitcase" bit... Also looking to avoid any potential red flags in my 6 month old marriage
> 
> Any thoughts on the offer?
> 
> Most importantly, I am trying to understand if there is something I should watch out for with the six month contract bit to start with? How much does the short term contract complicate my relocation, particularly from the context of renting an apartment, car etc?
> 
> Cheers...


Seriously? You are going to downgrade from making 184,000 a month to 18,000 a month?? If I were you (at such young age too!), I would work like a dog with this current company for the next 10 years, and then semi-retire and do some consultation work (preferably on a golf course) whenever I feel bored 

*sigh.....I am in the wrong field....sniff sniff....*


----------



## lordaragon

earthworm88 said:


> Seriously? You are going to downgrade from making 184,000 a month to 18,000 a month?? If I were you (at such young age too!), I would work like a dog with this current company for the next 10 years, and then semi-retire and do some consultation work (preferably on a golf course) whenever I feel bored
> 
> *sigh.....I am in the wrong field....sniff sniff....*


My bad, I meant currently making 50K per year...


----------



## jharijoseph.qvw

Hi saraswat, thank you.I will give you full details regarding this offer so that I can get the details whether I can pick this offer or not.

Company salary-AED 8500 per month( including accommodation,food,transportation)

If I want to use the company guest house I can pay them AED 1500 per month and I can use it.The company wont be providing any transport and food. 

The below are the questions that are raising in my mind :
1. whether it is a good offer or not.
2.Out of the spending can I save money(Usually I will be going to Indian hotels).

So if you don't mind can you please guide regarding the above questions.

Thank you.

Regards,
Hari


----------



## Beltenebros

Hi, guys, could ypu please help me on the following offer:

----------
Please find below the list of employee benefits:

1. Basic Salary: UAE Dirhams (AED) 8,703.00/- per month
2. Annual leave: 25 calendar days paid leave per annum
3. Yearly leave travel allowance of UAE Dirhams (AED) 4,500/-
4. Medical insurance: Free for employees
5. Bonus: Fixed Yearly Bonus as per the organization policy (10% of basic salary per year), and Special Bonus based on performance.

Salary Breakdown:
AMOUNTS IN AED
Position: Teacher
Basic Salary
Deductions
Monthly Net
Yearly

 9,670.00
967.00
8,703.00
104,436.00

bonus 10% of yearly basic (eligible after completion of at least one year)
Plane Ticket
Special Bonus
Total Yearly Package/ 12 (Monthly)

11,604.00
4,500.00
***
10,045.00
Total Yearly Package (excluding special bonus)
120,540.00



*** Based on performance


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Beltenebros said:


> Hi, guys, could ypu please help me on the following offer:
> 
> ----------
> Please find below the list of employee benefits:
> 
> 1. Basic Salary: UAE Dirhams (AED) 8,703.00/- per month
> 2. Annual leave: 25 calendar days paid leave per annum
> 3. Yearly leave travel allowance of UAE Dirhams (AED) 4,500/-
> 4. Medical insurance: Free for employees
> 5. Bonus: Fixed Yearly Bonus as per the organization policy (10% of basic salary per year), and Special Bonus based on performance.
> 
> Salary Breakdown:
> AMOUNTS IN AED
> Position: Teacher
> Basic Salary
> Deductions
> Monthly Net
> Yearly
> 
> 9,670.00
> 967.00
> 8,703.00
> 104,436.00
> 
> bonus 10% of yearly basic (eligible after completion of at least one year)
> Plane Ticket
> Special Bonus
> Total Yearly Package/ 12 (Monthly)
> 
> 11,604.00
> 4,500.00
> ***
> 10,045.00
> Total Yearly Package (excluding special bonus)
> 120,540.00
> 
> 
> 
> *** Based on performance


Lots of open ended "based on performance". What are the KPI's? Compared to what?
Leave is normally 30 days mandatory or is it 25 working days? No accommodation? 
You need further clarification before anybody could give you an honest opinion.

Check out the "sticky" reference packages.


----------



## Beltenebros

Thanks Roxtec Blue,

When I have some more info I will come back!

(where are the "sticky" reference packages?)

Cheers!


----------



## Lini1

Hi!

I hope this is in the right place.

I've been offered a package to work in Dubai as an architect. I work in the retail industry and I'm interested to know if my offer is any good. 

Transport: Dhs 1,350/month
Housing allowance: Dhs 4,750/month
Basic: Dhs 12,000/month
Relocation: Dhs 14,000

Comes with medical and life insurance plus contribution towards flights home. 

Would love to know the forums thoughts. 

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Lini1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I hope this is in the right place.
> I've been offered a package to work in Dubai as an architect. I work in the retail industry and I'm interested to know if my offer is any good.
> Transport: Dhs 1,350/month
> Housing allowance: Dhs 4,750/month
> Basic: Dhs 12,000/month
> Relocation: Dhs 14,000
> Comes with medical and life insurance plus contribution towards flights home.
> Would love to know the forums thoughts.
> Thanks


Hi,
This seems a pretty low salary for a western architect.
It also depends whether you are single or married and whether you have kids.
The other important factor is where your office is located relative to where you intend to live - as transport costs could easily exceed your allowance.
As an example my monthly transport costs including car loan, fuel, salik and parking are around 4500 AED.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## earthworm88

lordaragon said:


> My bad, I meant currently making 50K per year...




Is your contract only for 6 months (pay rate of 18K a month)? Then you will sign another contract (pay rate up to 25K a month) after the expiry of the first contract? If that is the case, personally I would not be comfortable doing it.


----------



## Anand_1980

Just been made an offer from an agency in Dbx

Domain: PR
Level: Sr. Director
Region: Dubai
Nationality: Indian
Experience: 9yrs
Status: Married, no kids


Offer: AED 30,000 p.m. (including travel, housing, basic)
medical insurance, travel tickets to home and bonus is additional. Support will be extended for relocation.

Is there anyone on the forum who could throw some light on how lucrative the offer stands based on the experience and also from a PR industry perspective.


----------



## naumannp

Hi,

Can anyone guide me. What is minimum salary for a *warehouse assistant* & *Supervisor*, in a small or medium sized company in Dubai where the company is logistics/supply chain/cargo/distributor/supplier of garments/electronics goods.

I have 4 years working experience in above sector.

Regards
Nauman


----------



## squig

*Need some advice*

I am informally discussing me taking a role in dubai, we have been back and forth a few times on salary, I would be relocating from a london. The current offer is only around 10 % more than my pay in london (which is itself lower than I have received in the past). 

I do they they will increase the offer but I dont know whats reasonable. The industry I work in is very unreliable. Though my current role is very stable. 

I would normally consider an increase of 50% for an expat contract role as pretty standard. But possibly more in dubai? Is it usual to be flown out to discuss the role?

What class of travel is usual? 

Level: IT manager in a specialised media field
Region: Dubai
Nationality: Australian/Italian (dual citizen)
Experience: 13yrs
Status: Divorced
1 year contract to start with

Offer: AED 30,000 p.m.
30 days holiday
return flight home once per year.
payment of relocation expenses


----------



## mrsdizzy

Hi, my husband is a senior journalist with over 20 years experience. He has been offered a job in Dubai for 17,000 AED a month. We are concerned that, although initially it sounds good, it actually won't be enough to live on. We have an 11 year old daughter so will have her school fees to pay as well.

Any advice would be very welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

mrsdizzy said:


> Hi, my husband is a senior journalist with over 20 years experience. He has been offered a job in Dubai for 17,000 AED a month. We are concerned that, although initially it sounds good, it actually won't be enough to live on. We have an 11 year old daughter so will have her school fees to pay as well.
> 
> Any advice would be very welcome.
> 
> Thank you.


Unfortunately to help we would need more info about the offer.

You say school fees are not included. They can be eye watering depending on your choice of school (that's if you can get into your choice of school).

Accommodation vary enormously but certainly isn't cheap regardless. You've then got transport etc etc.

I know it sounds negative but it's reality here and almost anywhere nowadays. Keep positive it could work but needs more thought.


----------



## TallyHo

17,000 only? No separate housing allowance? Transportation allowance? Any flights included? And for the family too? Does the offer also include health care for the family and not just him? 

If it's 17,000 all inclusive then the answer is probably no. 

School fees at a bog-standard British curriculum school is probably between 40,000 to 50,000 for your daughter's age group, and go up substantially towards 100K depending on the school and years. 

Car rental: probably 2,000 on average including salik but not petrol.

Assuming you're looking for a 2-bed flat housing expenses in the popular expatriate areas start at 80K (bare minimum) and go up to the hundreds. You can find cheaper housing by looking at more distant communities. 

There are a lot of free or cheap activities in Dubai - beaches for one. But a typical social night for me involves round trip taxi fare and three drinks that that will probably be 200 AED. If it's a meal at a place with alcohol, I'm looking at 300-400 AED. 

Grocery bills for a family ranges anywhere from 800 to 2,000 weekly depending on your tastes. 

But the biggest problem with the 17K offer isn't necessarily the expenses but that it's very rare to have assistance with the start-up costs in Dubai. Rents, for example, are paid between 1-4 cheques yearly. Can you afford at least 3 months' rent plus 5% deposit and 5% agent's fees + connection fees for internet/utilities, all right off bat? 



mrsdizzy said:


> Hi, my husband is a senior journalist with over 20 years experience. He has been offered a job in Dubai for 17,000 AED a month. We are concerned that, although initially it sounds good, it actually won't be enough to live on. We have an 11 year old daughter so will have her school fees to pay as well.
> 
> Any advice would be very welcome.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## saraswat

Can't speak towards the PR industry averages etc, but from an expense perspective 30k without children is enough to live a comfortable life here and enjoy the place too. You've got the medical covered and the relocation costs too, that only helps ...




Anand_1980 said:


> Just been made an offer from an agency in Dbx
> 
> Domain: PR
> Level: Sr. Director
> Region: Dubai
> Nationality: Indian
> Experience: 9yrs
> Status: Married, no kids
> 
> 
> Offer: AED 30,000 p.m. (including travel, housing, basic)
> medical insurance, travel tickets to home and bonus is additional. Support will be extended for relocation.
> 
> Is there anyone on the forum who could throw some light on how lucrative the offer stands based on the experience and also from a PR industry perspective.


----------



## moitmohamed

moitmohamed said:


> Hello All,
> I currently live in USA, I have been offered a job with Emirates Airlines.
> 
> Here is the offer.
> 
> Grade EK07
> US$4500 /M (Incl. Housing and Transport)
> 
> I am responsible for relocation, education and other costs.
> 
> Here are my questions,
> 
> 1. How much cost of living should I look at?
> Wife + 5year older + (8month old twins)
> 2. How much should I look at school fees for my son?
> 3. How about a vehicle cost and insurance if any?
> 4. How much am I looking for meals?
> 5. Overall is this package reasonable?
> 
> Cheers.


any other thoughts, the USD$4500 Includes the AED5000 for accomodation and AED 500 for transportation a month.


----------



## mrsdizzy

Thank you for your answer. Flights and medical are included but not housing, school fees or car allowance. I would look for a job when we were out there, but if I don't find one it sounds as though money would be tight and we wouldn't be able to save anything. Putting down 4 months rent in advance wouldn't be a problem as we have some savings. It's just the day-to-day living that I'm worried about.


----------



## Lini1

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> This seems a pretty low salary for a western architect.
> It also depends whether you are single or married and whether you have kids.
> The other important factor is where your office is located relative to where you intend to live - as transport costs could easily exceed your allowance.
> As an example my monthly transport costs including car loan, fuel, salik and parking are around 4500 AED.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve,

Office is in the free zone. I'm single. Would anticipate living fairly close by. What's the crack with car loans in Dubai? 

Is this liveable? Would like to try and save a bit if I could. 

Appreciate your thoughts. 

Cheers


----------



## TallyHo

I don't know anything about your origins or background or what you currently do, but 17K for someone with 20 years' experience is a poor salary. As a comparison we pay juniors with only 2-3 years' experience between 18-20K and they're in their mid-20s. 

If you can find a job that pays at least 15K the your family can make a go of it but even on a combined income of 32K life will be tight and you will be relatively poor by the standards of Western expatriate Dubai. 

Just to give you an idea of the expenses of this place, a typical UK expatriate family living in a 3-bedroom Barratt style attached villa, with two mid-range cars and two children at average British curriculum schools and an average but not extravagant lifestyle probably has a package value of between 40-50K a month.

There are many people who make under 20K and still manage with a family in tow but these are South Asians or Arabs and they live in certain areas and their children go to dirt as chips schools without any of the bells or whistles. They manage because they have a community of peers in similar situations and it's easy to avoid the temptations of the bling bling lifestyle. But the situation is different for westerners. You can find a cheaper apartment in Sharjah or Al Nadha but you may be the only western family in the building. There are very cheap schools but your child may be the only western child. Is it worth it? Compared to what you currently have? 



mrsdizzy said:


> Thank you for your answer. Flights and medical are included but not housing, school fees or car allowance. I would look for a job when we were out there, but if I don't find one it sounds as though money would be tight and we wouldn't be able to save anything. Putting down 4 months rent in advance wouldn't be a problem as we have some savings. It's just the day-to-day living that I'm worried about.


----------



## TallyHo

Obviously meant cheap as dirt. That's what happens when you type on a smart phone. 



TallyHo said:


> to dirt as chips schools


----------



## Katradiohp

I have been offered a job earning 10,000 Dirhams a month with the increase to 12 in 6 months ~ can a person live on this salary? Also...the manager greatly lacks communication skills and leaves me hanging ~ waiting, my friend here in Dubai, says this is the way business is done in this country. The job is supervising and teaching at one of his schools, I spoke to him of how his lack of communication (calling/contacting me when he says he will) is unprofessional and now he wishes to review my employment due to my "unwanted attitude".
So my questions: is 10,000 dirhams enough to live on and is this the way business is conducted in Dubai?
Thanks


----------



## fcjb1970

Katradiohp said:


> I have been offered a job earning 10,000 Dirhams a month with the increase to 12 in 6 months ~ can a person live on this salary? Also...the manager greatly lacks communication skills and leaves me hanging ~ waiting, my friend here in Dubai, says this is the way business is done in this country. The job is supervising and teaching at one of his schools, I spoke to him of how his lack of communication (calling/contacting me when he says he will) is unprofessional and now he wishes to review my employment due to my "unwanted attitude".
> So my questions: is 10,000 dirhams enough to live on and is this the way business is conducted in Dubai?
> Thanks


Are they providing housing? I believe housing is standard for teaching packages. If housing is included it is a salary you can live on, but if you expect to save you would need to be pretty frugal. If you intend to go out and party on that salary you would be living paycheck to paycheck.

Yes, in this area people are terrible about communicating. Tends to be more prevalent among certain ethnic groups. That does not make it any more acceptable. Seems you have already butted heads with your manager, so I would be pretty cautious moving forward. This is not a place to move to if you think the situation might not be amicable with your manager, terminating someones employment is an easy process and you have little protection


----------



## didi77

How much is the expected salary for lecturer (chemistry-5 years exp.) at KUSTAR.


----------



## Katradiohp

Thanks for your reply, I have decided not to take the job and continue my search ~ Nameste


----------



## confusedmd

got a job offer in ajman, i am a physician with 10yrs experience. the salary 16000dhs, plus 1 bedroom accommodation and transportation, paid leave yearly. i am married with 3 kids, how will i bargain


----------



## JP2013

Depending on your situation / expectations of course, but I'd say this is a little low. I'm on the same and I share a one bed place with my girlfriend which helps, but when you include car costs etc it starts to add up pretty fast and doesn't leave me much disposable. if you've not got much experience though then it could be worth it (I'm here to gain experience, not earn big money, which is unusual in Dubai). It all depends on what you spend your money on, if you don't drink much or eat a lot then Dubai can be pretty cheap! Check Dubizzle for rental costs to get an idea of what you'd be paying, rent inflation is one of the two biggest killers (along with school fees), so if you can get a place you'd be happy with for a reasonable price them that's a start, after that you can work out how much you've got to play with for the rest of the month.


----------



## KimiGonzales

JP2013 said:


> Depending on your situation / expectations of course, but I'd say this is a little low. I'm on the same and I share a one bed place with my girlfriend which helps, but when you include car costs etc it starts to add up pretty fast and doesn't leave me much disposable. if you've not got much experience though then it could be worth it (I'm here to gain experience, not earn big money, which is unusual in Dubai). It all depends on what you spend your money on, if you don't drink much or eat a lot then Dubai can be pretty cheap! Check Dubizzle for rental costs to get an idea of what you'd be paying, rent inflation is one of the two biggest killers (along with school fees), so if you can get a place you'd be happy with for a reasonable price them that's a start, after that you can work out how much you've got to play with for the rest of the month.


Are you allowed to share a place with your girlfriend in Dubai?


----------



## JP2013

No, but nobody checks (and I'm not about to put my name/address on a public forum so it's a safe comment to make!). Basically it's don't ask don't tell, if the police want to get you for something then it's an easy one, but they won't go out of their way to find you or they'd kick out loads of expats, who they need to do the work in the country. Equally, refer to each other as your husband/wife to the doormen etc and show some respect and no one will ask any questions.


----------



## KimiGonzales

Interesting...not an issue for me as I actually am married but didn't realise that's the way it was for some folk. Naivety on my part obviously, but didn't think too many people would be taking that type of risk considering some of the stories you here about these types of things and punishments dished out etc...


----------



## JP2013

Most stories I've read are about people who have been doing things that would be illegal in the UK... (on the beach/in taxi etc). Am yet to meet anyone who knows anyone who has been kicked out for living in sin, and I've been here for two years.
Though I do know of someone who punched a police officer, his day didn't end well but that never hit the news as it was dealt with on the spot, so basically, don't act like a fool, don't come to the attention of the police and don't shout it from the rooftops and you'll be fine, the police here I've dealt with have all been ok


----------



## KimiGonzales

That sounds like sensible advice


----------



## didi77

didi77 said:


> How much is the expected salary for lecturer (chemistry-5 years exp.) at KUSTAR.


Any input? I just had an interview and would like an idea to bargain.


----------



## confusedmd

JP2013 said:


> Depending on your situation / expectations of course, but I'd say this is a little low. I'm on the same and I share a one bed place with my girlfriend which helps, but when you include car costs etc it starts to add up pretty fast and doesn't leave me much disposable. if you've not got much experience though then it could be worth it (I'm here to gain experience, not earn big money, which is unusual in Dubai). It all depends on what you spend your money on, if you don't drink much or eat a lot then Dubai can be pretty cheap! Check Dubizzle for rental costs to get an idea of what you'd be paying, rent inflation is one of the two biggest killers (along with school fees), so if you can get a place you'd be happy with for a reasonable price them that's a start, after that you can work out how much you've got to play with for the rest of the month.


thanks jp...how many sqft is a one bedroom flat? ty


----------



## JP2013

50 sqm, not too bad.


----------



## TallyHo

Get a bigger apartment. 2-3 bedrooms. Ajman is cheap so that shouldn't be a problem.

Otherwise 16k is doable for a family in Ajman but I have no idea what the schooling options are for Filipinos. Do you intend to bring your family to the UAE?



confusedmd said:


> got a job offer in ajman, i am a physician with 10yrs experience. the salary 16000dhs, plus 1 bedroom accommodation and transportation, paid leave yearly. i am married with 3 kids, how will i bargain


----------



## Eedoryeong

Thanks for this thread! 48 contact hours per week including shifts at all hours of the night and day for a corporate gig, and travel involved. What would you say was the base salary if I brought an unrelated masters, celta, and some specialized experience teaching adults? I am struggling to understand my value in that market so I dont low ball or highball it. They want my partner as well for teaching. First of all is that a crazy schedule or normal for the industry? My old job was m-f 9-5. It'll be a big switch. What would you ask?


----------



## confusedmd

TallyHo said:


> Get a bigger apartment. 2-3 bedrooms. Ajman is cheap so that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Otherwise 16k is doable for a family in Ajman but I have no idea what the schooling options are for Filipinos. Do you intend to bring your family to the UAE?


Yes tally I intend to bring my family, I have 3 kids, do I get a chance of aproval if I bargain with educational assistance for my kids, I have signed a job offer letter letter but it was not stated there the education for my kidsbandntheybwillmprovidenme of a 1 bedroom accommodation.thank u for thd reply


----------



## Guest

If you have already signed and sent it back, I don't think you can bargain any more.


----------



## jump

confusedmd said:


> Yes tally I intend to bring my family, I have 3 kids, do I get a chance of aproval if I bargain with educational assistance for my kids, I have signed a job offer letter letter but it was not stated there the education for my kidsbandntheybwillmprovidenme of a 1 bedroom accommodation.thank u for thd reply


Aed16k is pretty low especially for a physician. 1 bed accommodation in ajman is pretty cheap, you can get 2 beds for 1500 a month. education could be very expensive, 10k per child per annum for a phil curriculum school.


----------



## Hinks

*Job Offer*

Hi Guys

I've just been offered a job in a digital media agency with the following breakdown:

Basic salary: 6500 AED
House Rent Allowance: 3900 AED
Conveyance Allowance: 2600 AED
+ Performance Bonuses

Does this sound like a realistic figure in total? I'm looking to move from London to Dubai. I currently work at a supervisor level.

Looking to live in the JMT area.

Thanks


----------



## vantage

Hinks said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I've just been offered a job in a digital media agency with the following breakdown:
> 
> Basic salary: 6500 AED
> House Rent Allowance: 3900 AED
> Conveyance Allowance: 2600 AED
> + Performance Bonuses
> 
> Does this sound like a realistic figure in total? I'm looking to move from London to Dubai. I currently work at a supervisor level.
> 
> Looking to live in the JMT area.
> 
> Thanks


Please read a bit more of this thread.
We cannot really give you a realistic answer with the information provided, but looks low to me (know nothing about 'digital media agency' - are you selling DVD's?!!)

it's all about comparison.

How old are you?
do you have a wife / husband?
do you have children?
how much do you earn NOW? (all in, incl. pensions benefits etc)
are you in a stable job now, made redundant, or on shaky ground?
what is your current lifestyle? (teetotal introvert or party animal extreme sport junkie?
is healthcare included?
factor in anual flights home
factor in some savings (there is no safety net here!)

13,000 / month is a dream for some people. It is a massive kick in the teeth for others.

discount the performance bonuses from your calculations. It has to work without them - they cannot be relied upon, obviously.

Living in London will give you a better idea than most of what the cost of living is like here.



the more info we get, the easier it is for us to give you an informed answer, and more inclined we are to assist.....!


----------



## Vipsy1

Hello Everyone,

I am an Indian lawyer with 7 years of PQE. I am about to be offered a role as an in house counsel of an MNC in service industry. I would appreciate the forum's guidance on the minimum remuneration I should expect, exclusive of housing and local travel allowance. Thanks


----------



## Vipsy1

*Lawyer's remuneration in UAE*

Hello Everyone,

I am an Indian lawyer with 7 years of PQE. I am about to be offered a role as an in house counsel of an MNC in service industry. I would appreciate the forum's guidance on the minimum remuneration I should expect, exclusive of housing and local travel allowance. Thanks

Vipsy


----------



## cckl

AUDUBAI said:


> Hi - I have an offer but they are wanting to tax equalise me - so they deduct the tax which would otherwise be payable if I was back home. I know this is sometimes done for expat postings but does not sit well with me considering Dubai is tax free.
> 
> Do people know if tax equlisation is common for posting in Dubai?
> 
> Also no hardship allowance is being paid. Is this common for Dubai?



HI
in my experienxe they do tax equalis but I guess employers are not mormally that overtly open about it. Of coruse they try it on they want to get you for the lowest posible price. Try and negotiate


----------



## sammylou

please note that there is a sticky thread at the top of this forum, but here is the link as well http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/74339-salary-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html

you can post your question there as well as using the search function for key words like "lawyer" to see if there are posts and info already relating to your question. good luck!


----------



## Jynxgirl

AfraTamam said:


> Hi Everyone.
> Most job position openings receive hundreds of resumes and applications. This will be the first thing people see to get a glimpse of who you are. You can either stand out by being so awful that you’ll be remembered as an example of what not to do, or you can stand out by having an exemplary resume that is crafted for the position, and accurately describes who you are as an employee in one page of text.
> 
> In my opinion, a well written resume by a person with experience will help to hunt the job.


 
Is there a point to this or just prespam?


----------



## m1key

Jynxgirl said:


> Is there a point to this or just prespam?


It is that fella from the other day. He'll be going on about CV writing services soon


----------



## MarioLand

*Engineer in an Oil and Gas Firm*

I got the following offer in an oil and gas firm in Dubai

Im single with no commitments and am 34

Need your comments on this.

My Package consists of:

Basic : 300,000 AED
Housing : 120,000 AED (I don't have to spend all on housing)
Bonus : 15,000 AED

Medical Insurance for me only Holiday : 30 days
Flights : 1 Return ticket per year (negotiating for a biz class)


Can I enjoy life, have a nice place to stay and nice car and nice life and safe good money?


----------



## Guest

Yes you will have a very comfortable life, since you are single.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Hinks said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I've just been offered a job in a digital media agency with the following breakdown:
> 
> Basic salary: 6500 AED
> House Rent Allowance: 3900 AED
> Conveyance Allowance: 2600 AED
> + Performance Bonuses
> 
> Does this sound like a realistic figure in total? I'm looking to move from London to Dubai. I currently work at a supervisor level.
> 
> Looking to live in the JMT area.
> 
> Thanks


Doubt you would be happy here on that.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

cckl said:


> HI
> in my experienxe they do tax equalis but I guess employers are not mormally that overtly open about it. Of coruse they try it on they want to get you for the lowest posible price. Try and negotiate


I have friends in the oil industry that do this for expats living here and not on a rotation schedule. I think they take out 15%, which is bad for here but if you get transferred to Norway it would be a dream. And that is why they do it.

Hardship bonuses are usually not paid for anyone on a non-rotation schedule as well.


----------



## vantage

Jynxgirl said:


> Is there a point to this or just prespam?


it is post-spam.
He's been at it under more than one name, and had his posts deleted.

a thinly veilied attempt at telling everyone that he can write, and expects to be paid for it. whoop-di-do!


----------



## MarioLand

Ciao Xdoodle******,

Im sure u have alot of experience working in DUBAI. 

May I know roughly figure i should be having to make it worth moving to Dubai.


----------



## MarioLand

*Salary package*



MarioLand said:


> I got the following offer in an oil and gas firm in Dubai
> 
> Im single with no commitments and am 34
> 
> Need your comments on this.
> 
> My Package consists of:
> 
> Basic : 300,000 AED
> Housing : 120,000 AED (I don't have to spend all on housing)
> Bonus : 15,000 AED
> 
> Medical Insurance for me only Holiday : 30 days
> Flights : 1 Return ticket per year (negotiating for a biz class)
> 
> 
> Can I enjoy life, have a nice place to stay and nice car and nice life and safe good money?


----------



## DollarExpat

*Etihad Manager Salary*

Hi,

Anyone got idea of IT manager's salary in Etihad. What kind of band is Manager 2 and difference from Manager 1.

-20k/mo basic
-150k/annum housing
+medical+relocation

How does it sound.


----------



## MarioLand

Ure package sounds quite good


----------



## saraswat

DollarExpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone got idea of IT manager's salary in Etihad. What kind of band is Manager 2 and difference from Manager 1.
> 
> -20k/mo basic
> -150k/annum housing
> +medical+relocation
> 
> How does it sound.


Package sounds good, but you haven't mentioned marital status, or kids (if any). That makes a huge difference, especially the schooling etc for the kids ...


----------



## szahid

- - - - - ----- Bank
Salary 5,000 AED includes everything
Medical provided
30 days paid leave along with air fare
no medical for family except for maternity

Experience - 0 years
Interviewer suggested "customer verification" but offer letter mentioned "quality control"
Contract states 6 months probation
Education - Bachelors in commerce, Masters in Islamic Finance
I took up the offer because been wandering around for past 1 year,

Question is
what are my chance of moving out from one job to another, does experience rule over education, what is the general trend of education qualification package?


----------



## azizo

MarioLand said:


> MarioLand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the following offer in an oil and gas firm in Dubai
> 
> Im single with no commitments and am 34
> 
> Need your comments on this.
> 
> My Package consists of:
> 
> Basic : 300,000 AED
> Housing : 120,000 AED (I don't have to spend all on housing)
> Bonus : 15,000 AED
> 
> Medical Insurance for me only Holiday : 30 days
> Flights : 1 Return ticket per year (negotiating for a biz class)
> 
> 
> Can I enjoy life, have a nice place to stay and nice car and nice life and safe good money?
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is good enough. housing allowance you can rent 2 bedroom apartment... Since you are alone, 1 bed will be enough and it will cost you 80K pa.
> what about transportation? will they provide car?
Click to expand...


----------



## saraswat

Unless you bring with you a significant amount of prior experience, or if you are looking at an international / mnc company, local experience is weighted rather significantly. Seeing as how you are fresh out, you would need to get with a reputable company and gain that experience, and not focus as much on your wage. Having said that 5k all inclusive will be really hard to live on in Dubai. You've already accepted, so it doesn't really matter anymore, but personally I would have recommended getting into one of the larger banks in India and then after some years trying here. Regarding the probation period, that is standard practice here, search the forum, the topic has been covered before. Good luck with the new job.


----------



## szahid

Thanks. well I had no other options because I am looking for Islamic Banking and India doesn't have one, nevertheless this is rated as the top 3 banks in UAE, hence I took it up knowing that name plays a major role. Now it depends on how long one requires to stick to it in order for it to make a count on the resume. However said this, any clue on if there is standard list for salary package to grads, to masters, to PHd etc.


----------



## MarioLand

No, I have checked and they do not provide transportation or car.

80k anually for rental. Is that fully furnished and utilities all included and which area should I consider to rent?

If the rental is as high as 80K a year than the total income would be a lot less than expected.


----------



## soni2926

Hi,
I recently got a job offer in Abu Dhabi, salary is 31k a month, that includes 13k for rent. So about 18k salary. They will provide a ticket for myself and family. Life insurance for me and education for our child, when she is 4. Is this a good offer? We are three, one being a 2.5yr old. And medical insurance for all of us.

They will also provide me 20k dhs for moving there once we arrive, that we have to repay if we leave before 3 yrs.

Thank you.


----------



## dubaifellow

soni2926 said:


> Hi,
> I recently got a job offer in Abu Dhabi, salary is 31k a month, that includes 13k for rent. So about 18k salary. They will provide a ticket for myself and family. Life insurance for me and education for our child, when she is 4. Is this a good offer? We are three, one being a 2.5yr old. And medical insurance for all of us.
> 
> They will also provide me 20k dhs for moving there once we arrive, that we have to repay if we leave before 3 yrs.
> 
> Thank you.


If you don't need it, give me this offer...


----------



## soni2926

Lol ok so it's a good offer 



dubaifellow said:


> If you don't need it, give me this offer...


----------



## Dutchie53

Go for it!


----------



## Dutchie53

dubaifellow said:


> If you don't need it, give me this offer...


you will need the 210K AED allowance Abu Dhabi can be expensive..


----------



## JL321

*Just Breaking Even?*

I have an offer in Dubai and despite reading a lot I am still uncertain about it. We are a family of 3 (me, wife, and 3 year old child). The offer is AED 30,000/mo all-in. Medical insurance and annual flights are offered for me only, not my family. There is a bonus structure that could be quite good, but I am discounting it completely since I believe the numbers still have to make sense on the guaranteed amount alone. The bonus might never be realized. I understand that for my experience in my field I should be expecting more like AED 40-45k per month with health insurance for the whole family. With the bonus structure, this amount is possible but not guaranteed.

The way I see it we are looking at expenses on a monthly basis (not considering all the initial costs such as deposits, fees, furniture, etc.):

Rent – 11,000 (we want a 2-bed within walking distance of the beach and with the ability to access it)
Housing Tax – 500
Utilities – 500
Cable/Internet – 500
Car payments – 2,000
Car Insurance – 400
Fuel – 400
Nursery School – 3,400
Mobile phones (2) – 300
Food – 3,000
Entertainment – 2,000
Miscellaneous – 2,000
Health Insurance for Wife and Child – 2,000

Total – 28,000

In other words, based on this estimate and an all-in salary of 30,000 we only essentially break even!
That seems wrong though. Am I badly mistaken somewhere?

Thanks.


----------



## fcjb1970

JL321 said:


> I have an offer in Dubai and despite reading a lot I am still uncertain about it. We are a family of 3 (me, wife, and 3 year old child). The offer is AED 30,000/mo all-in. Medical insurance and annual flights are offered for me only, not my family. There is a bonus structure that could be quite good, but I am discounting it completely since I believe the numbers still have to make sense on the guaranteed amount alone. The bonus might never be realized. I understand that for my experience in my field I should be expecting more like AED 40-45k per month with health insurance for the whole family. With the bonus structure, this amount is possible but not guaranteed.
> 
> The way I see it we are looking at expenses on a monthly basis (not considering all the initial costs such as deposits, fees, furniture, etc.):
> 
> Rent – 11,000 (we want a 2-bed within walking distance of the beach and with the ability to access it)
> Housing Tax – 500
> Utilities – 500
> Cable/Internet – 500
> Car payments – 2,000
> Car Insurance – 400
> Fuel – 400
> Nursery School – 3,400
> Mobile phones (2) – 300
> Food – 3,000
> Entertainment – 2,000
> Miscellaneous – 2,000
> Health Insurance for Wife and Child – 2,000
> 
> Total – 28,000
> 
> In other words, based on this estimate and an all-in salary of 30,000 we only essentially break even!
> That seems wrong though. Am I badly mistaken somewhere?
> 
> Thanks.


I think your break down is reasonable enough, seems you are only really budgeting one car. At that salary you are not going live a middle class US lifestyle and have money left over to save. Which to me defeats the entire point of coming here

If you should be expecting 45K, then don't take a job at 30K. I see so many people try to justify why it is OK to take less money and I don't understand it. You are right that you should not be considering bonus. A guaranteed bonus is called salary.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

fcjb1970 said:


> I think your break down is reasonable enough, seems you are only really budgeting one car. At that salary you are not going live a middle class US lifestyle and have money left over to save. Which to me defeats the entire point of coming here
> 
> If you should be expecting 45K, then don't take a job at 30K. I see so many people try to justify why it is OK to take less money and I don't understand it. You are right that you should not be considering bonus. A guaranteed bonus is called salary.


I would concur with fcjb on this one. If your worth 45 then it's 45. Why would you work for less? The streets of the UAE are littered with promises not paved with gold.


----------



## JL321

Roxtec Blue said:


> I would concur with fcjb on this one. If your worth 45 then it's 45. Why would you work for less? The streets of the UAE are littered with promises not paved with gold.


Honestly I expect at least 40k, which is certainly possible with the bonus scheme. I just don't want to rely on the bonus and I am excluding it from my calculations since it is not guaranteed. But the potential of it, and the desire to move to Dubai, is why I am still considering the offer. I was also hoping to hear that I am overestimating expenses and we would be fine (but I suspect I am underestimating if anything). I'm also very bothered that family health insurance isn't included. It seems to be the market standard at my level for it to be included.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

JL321 said:


> Honestly I expect at least 40k, which is certainly possible with the bonus scheme. I just don't want to rely on the bonus and I am excluding it from my calculations since it is not guaranteed. But the potential of it, and the desire to move to Dubai, is why I am still considering the offer. I was also hoping to hear that I am overestimating expenses and we would be fine (but I suspect I am underestimating if anything). I'm also very bothered that family health insurance isn't included. It seems to be the market standard at my level for it to be included.


I would not rely on a bonus scheme. Depending upon how the management calculates it, a lot of manipulation is possible and Middle East is infamous for that. A friend of mine lost 120K bonus, just because he achieved his targets but the management wants to invest in the future.

Family insurance and return tickets are kind of norm here and most employers even offer schooling fees too, depending your positions.

If this new job is good for your career, and you like to move to Dubai, take a chance.


----------



## soni2926

So 30 isn't enough for a middle class life with savings? I had posted. Few posts up that I was offered a job offer in Abu Dhabi, salary is 31k a month, that includes 13k for rent. So about 18k salary. They will provide a ticket for myself and family. Life insurance for me and education for our child, when she is 4. Is this a good offer? We are three, one being a 2.5yr old. And medical insurance for all of us.

They will also provide me 20k dhs for moving there once we arrive, that we have to repay if we leave before 3 yrs.

From some responses it sounded like a deal?




fcjb1970 said:


> I think your break down is reasonable enough, seems you are only really budgeting one car. At that salary you are not going live a middle class US lifestyle and have money left over to save. Which to me defeats the entire point of coming here
> 
> If you should be expecting 45K, then don't take a job at 30K. I see so many people try to justify why it is OK to take less money and I don't understand it. You are right that you should not be considering bonus. A guaranteed bonus is called salary.


----------



## JL321

soni2926 said:


> So 30 isn't enough for a middle class life with savings? I had posted. Few posts up that I was offered a job offer in Abu Dhabi, salary is 31k a month, that includes 13k for rent. So about 18k salary. They will provide a ticket for myself and family. Life insurance for me and education for our child, when she is 4. Is this a good offer? We are three, one being a 2.5yr old. And medical insurance for all of us.
> 
> They will also provide me 20k dhs for moving there once we arrive, that we have to repay if we leave before 3 yrs.
> 
> From some responses it sounded like a deal?


Based on the responses I got to my question, I think your offer is better than mine. 

You can take out the rent line right away. Do you get that money and you can manage it (i.e. you could pay less and make a small gain from it?). Either way, your rent is covered. 

Then from your 18k salary you do not have to pay for nursery school and health insurance, which I together estimated at 5.4k per month. That is significant! 

I have no idea what your expense profile looks like otherwise, but if you use mine mine as a model, then the way I see it you would have these expenses remaining from your 18k:

Utilities – 500
Cable/Internet – 500
Car payments – 2,000
Car Insurance – 400
Fuel – 400
Mobile phones (2) – 300
Food – 3,000
Entertainment – 2,000
Miscellaneous – 2,000

Total – 11,100

You would have an excess of 6.9k each month, whereas I have 2k. You could "save" over $22k more than I could each year. And you are getting a 20k moving expense payment.

Your offer looks much better than mine!


----------



## m1key

JL321 said:


> Based on the responses I got to my question, I think your offer is better than mine.
> 
> You can take out the rent line right away. Do you get that money and you can manage it (i.e. you could pay less and make a small gain from it?). Either way, your rent is covered.
> 
> Then from your 18k salary you do not have to pay for nursery school and health insurance, which I together estimated at 5.4k per month. That is significant!
> 
> I have no idea what your expense profile looks like otherwise, but if you use mine mine as a model, then the way I see it you would have these expenses remaining from your 18k:
> 
> Utilities – 500
> Cable/Internet – 500
> Car payments – 2,000
> Car Insurance – 400
> Fuel – 400
> Mobile phones (2) – 300
> Food – 3,000
> Entertainment – 2,000
> Miscellaneous – 2,000
> 
> Total – 11,100
> 
> You would have an excess of 6.9k each month, whereas I have 2k. You could "save" over $22k more than I could each year. And you are getting a 20k moving expense payment.
> 
> Your offer looks much better than mine!


Abu Dhabi rentals are much more expensive than Dubai for the equivalent thing. I don't know enough about the Abu Dhabi property market to comment any further than it is expensive.

Depending on the poster's expectations, 500 for utilities could be way short of reality in a villa. Depending on how the poster eats the grocery budget could be higher, as could the entertainment. Another thing that isn't clear, is the employer paying 100% of education, or a set amount. A set amount may not cover the reality of education costs, particularly when good school places are scarce in Abu Dhabi. Another question is how good is the medical cover? There is a massive difference in policies and it is possible they would need supplementing if the cover is basic.


----------



## fcjb1970

soni2926 said:


> So 30 isn't enough for a middle class life with savings? I had posted. Few posts up that I was offered a job offer in Abu Dhabi, salary is 31k a month, that includes 13k for rent. So about 18k salary. They will provide a ticket for myself and family. Life insurance for me and education for our child, when she is 4. Is this a good offer? We are three, one being a 2.5yr old. And medical insurance for all of us.
> 
> They will also provide me 20k dhs for moving there once we arrive, that we have to repay if we leave before 3 yrs.
> 
> From some responses it sounded like a deal?


Housing in Abu Dhabi is really variable. If you want to live on the Island in a desirable area than it will be expensive, possibly 20% higher than the more popular areas in Dubai. If you live off the Island, than it can be cheap, but you are in the middle of nowhere. That is why so many folks (including myself when I worked in AD) make the daily death run.

It really depends on your current situation and career position. How does this offer compare to what you make. In my opinion 31K is not a lot of money in the UAE, it would be hard to raise a family comfortably and save. But if you are making 70K/year in the USA, well then it is a good offer. If you make 105K, then not really.

Not to criticize anyone on the forum, but a lot has to do with ones frame of reference. To people from a lot of places in the world that is a great offer. But if you have been been making six figures living in the USA, it is not that great.


----------



## JL321

fcjb1970 said:


> It really depends on your current situation and career position.
> In my opinion 31K is not a lot of money in the UAE, it would be hard to raise a family comfortably and save.
> ...a lot has to do with ones frame of reference. To people from a lot of places in the world that is a great offer. But if you have been been making six figures living in the USA, it is not that great.


Exactly. This is why I detailed what I view as our monthly expenses. I was hoping to understand if I was pretty close in estimating them. It seems that I might be, which means 30k all-in is simply not enough for us. I also believe it is not a lot of money for the UAE and that it would be hard to save much. In fact, with all the initial fees and things like furniture the first year actually would result in a loss most probably. We could save in certain areas (for example rent), but then it removes some of the desirable elements of moving to Dubai in the first place. 

Thanks for the inputs so far. I need to make some decisions quickly!


----------



## joechelle98

hello everyone. this is my first post here. I just thought I would get anyone's thoughts on an "informal" offer.

I am a GP/medical doctor with more than 15 years experience currently working in Australia. Originally from the Philippines, I moved here with my family almost 5 years ago and have been working and upgrading my skills since. 

anyway, the 'informal' offer is 25K AED/month, free accommodation 

I would appreciate your thoughts. Thanks in advance


----------



## vantage

JL321 said:


> Exactly. This is why I detailed what I view as our monthly expenses. I was hoping to understand if I was pretty close in estimating them. It seems that I might be, which means 30k all-in is simply not enough for us. I also believe it is not a lot of money for the UAE and that it would be hard to save much. In fact, with all the initial fees and things like furniture the first year actually would result in a loss most probably. We could save in certain areas (for example rent), but then it removes some of the desirable elements of moving to Dubai in the first place.
> 
> Thanks for the inputs so far. I need to make some decisions quickly!


i have friends on a 30K 'all in' package.
they are a family of 4, though, but the smallest one is not costing anything (yet!)
They are on a break even trajectory - with a 2 bed villa in Springs.
Works for them, given the status of his industry in the UK (on its knees) and property rental in the UK topping up his income.

Sometimes, a deal does not have to be comparable / better than what you should get back home, if what you should get back home does not currently exist due to the economic circumstances.
It may arguably be better to be in a 'holding pattern' out here, not saving / spending, which may well be prefereable to redundancy, social security, failing to maintain mortgage payments, losin gyour house etc.... I have met many expats in this situation over the past year, and they're happy for it.


----------



## JL321

vantage said:


> i have friends on a 30K 'all in' package.
> they are a family of 4, though, but the smallest one is not costing anything (yet!)
> They are on a break even trajectory - with a 2 bed villa in Springs.
> Works for them, given the status of his industry in the UK (on its knees) and property rental in the UK topping up his income.
> 
> Sometimes, a deal does not have to be comparable / better than what you should get back home, if what you should get back home does not currently exist due to the economic circumstances.
> It may arguably be better to be in a 'holding pattern' out here, not saving / spending, which may well be prefereable to redundancy, social security, failing to maintain mortgage payments, losin gyour house etc.... I have met many expats in this situation over the past year, and they're happy for it.


Very good points Vantage. I also considered the same. In my situation though, it is slightly different. I've lived as an Expat for a long time. I know I can do better in the country where I currently live, but I am not happy here and want to leave. I've seriously considered going home after so many years away. I am not sure that I can get the same there though. So yes, essentially breaking even for a bit could be better than there. It is hard to compare though, as the lifestyles would be a bit different too. Either way, I am currently unemployed so breaking even is better than what I have now! Though I am fortunately in a position where I am not overly concerned about being unemployed for a little while and prefer to find something better than that.


----------



## TallyHo

If you're a qualified doctor in Australia why would you give up that and come to the UAE?

Does your package offer include school fees for the children? Flights and health care for the entire family?

The free accommodation is what? Apartment or villa? How many bedrooms? Where? 

If I was a qualified doctor I'd only accept a 25K offer with full school fees at Australian-style schools, a 200K villa for the family and BUPA quality health care and flights for the family.




joechelle98 said:


> hello everyone. this is my first post here. I just thought I would get anyone's thoughts on an "informal" offer.
> 
> I am a GP/medical doctor with more than 15 years experience currently working in Australia. Originally from the Philippines, I moved here with my family almost 5 years ago and have been working and upgrading my skills since.
> 
> anyway, the 'informal' offer is 25K AED/month, free accommodation
> 
> I would appreciate your thoughts. Thanks in advance


----------



## rutebrito

Hi everyone,

I have been following a few threads for a while now and this is my 1st post 

My husband got a job offer in the IT industry here in Dubai so we both quit our jobs back in Lisbon and decided to come for an adventure. Back home I was a marketing director (reporting directly to the CEO of an international, industry leader company) and I'm looking for a similar position here.

My main concern is that I don't really know the market here and also I lost one of my best assets: back in Lisbon I had an extensive network of contacts. I could pretty much solve any problem because I always knew a guy that knew other guy...

I have no idea what would be a good offer here, one that matches my experience and knowledge. 
I'm only 26 but I started working in marketing at 20 (before I finished college) and I've always been in a management position (in 4 different industries). How much do you think would be a fair offer to consider here?

I have already put together a job hunting plan but I could really use some insider tips 

Thanks!

(looking forward to participate more)


----------



## MarioLand

The package u got 30K is definitely good if you are single 

but with family????? u may regret.....think wisely


----------



## MTMWTF

I cleared my security clearance a week ago. Any insights on how long does it take for a formal job offer *after clearing the security clearance*? Is it few weeks (or) few months before the employer sends you a formal offer?


----------



## rsinner

MTMWTF said:


> I cleared my security clearance a week ago. Any insights on how long does it take for a formal job offer *after clearing the security clearance*? Is it few weeks (or) few months before the employer sends you a formal offer?


Of course depends on the company. Our company gives offers BEFORE the security clearance (but subject to the clearance).
Call HR?


----------



## myyankees

*Job Offer*

Dear Friends,
I have been wanting to migrated to the UAE for a while now, and finally have gotten past a phone and video interview with DUBAL.

About me:
33 yr, married, 3 kids (5, 2, 6m)

Job Offer:
(monthly)
Basic - 10000
House - 4700
transport - 200
Return ticket, medical for self and family (premium payable) included.
39 days vacation, profit sharing after 6 months (not sure what this is)

Do you think I can send my son to a decent kindergarten in the first year?

Please help me to decide this offer.

Cheers.


----------



## fcjb1970

myyankees said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have been wanting to migrated to the UAE for a while now, and finally have gotten past a phone and video interview with DUBAL.
> 
> About me:
> 33 yr, married, 3 kids (5, 2, 6m)
> 
> Job Offer:
> (monthly)
> Basic - 10000
> House - 4700
> transport - 200
> Return ticket, medical for self and family (premium payable) included.
> 39 days vacation, profit sharing after 6 months (not sure what this is)
> 
> Do you think I can send my son to a decent kindergarten in the first year?
> 
> Please help me to decide this offer.
> 
> Cheers.


Depends on the currency. If this is AED, then I would run away fast. $ is a different story


----------



## rsinner

fcjb1970 said:


> Depends on the currency. If this is AED, then I would run away fast. $ is a different story


I agree. this is way too low


----------



## XDoodlebugger

myyankees said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have been wanting to migrated to the UAE for a while now, and finally have gotten past a phone and video interview with DUBAL.
> 
> About me:
> 33 yr, married, 3 kids (5, 2, 6m)
> 
> Job Offer:
> (monthly)
> Basic - 10000
> House - 4700
> transport - 200
> Return ticket, medical for self and family (premium payable) included.
> 39 days vacation, profit sharing after 6 months (not sure what this is)
> 
> Do you think I can send my son to a decent kindergarten in the first year?
> 
> Please help me to decide this offer.
> 
> Cheers.


Crappy offer and if education is not included no way you can survive like a US expat would want to, even with education paid you would struggle - a lot. This is $32,664 a year, and with three kids you would be paying no taxes back in the US anyway. Run away.

Saw the others and didn't think about it being in US$.


----------



## rutebrito

Hi,

I'm no expert (only been here a couple of weeks) and don't wish to discourage you but the offer seems a bit low, especially for a family of 5. 

I have been searching for apartments for a while now and 55K/year would only get you a studio or maybe 1br in a decent area, from what I've found so far...

Plus, when you factor in kindergarten costs you might not be able to save much money (if any) by the end of the month.

But again, I'm no expert  Let's hear from other people.

Good luck! 



myyankees said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have been wanting to migrated to the UAE for a while now, and finally have gotten past a phone and video interview with DUBAL.
> 
> About me:
> 33 yr, married, 3 kids (5, 2, 6m)
> 
> Job Offer:
> (monthly)
> Basic - 10000
> House - 4700
> transport - 200
> Return ticket, medical for self and family (premium payable) included.
> 39 days vacation, profit sharing after 6 months (not sure what this is)
> 
> Do you think I can send my son to a decent kindergarten in the first year?
> 
> Please help me to decide this offer.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## srk0159

*Is this package good enough ?*

Hi all,
Recently i was interviewed by one of the Oil and Gas companies in the UAE and got selected. The offered package is ;
Basic and allowances : 25000 AED per month
Family status with free accommodation and medical and one time furniture allowance of 40000 AED
and interest free car loan of 100000 AED repayable in 4 years. Educational expenses are covered up to 20000 AED per year. I have one school going child and another just completed 2 years.

I am from India and this salary is more than double of what i am getting now.

Pl. offer your comments.

Thanks & regards
SRK0159


----------



## myyankees

fcjb1970 said:


> Depends on the currency. If this is AED, then I would run away fast. $ is a different story


This is AED....


----------



## MTMWTF

rsinner said:


> Of course depends on the company. Our company gives offers BEFORE the security clearance (but subject to the clearance).
> Call HR?


Thank you rsinnner. Anyone else out there who had been through similar situation that I am currently in *(cleared Security Clearance and waiting for the formal offer)*, please shed some light on the time frame between SC & formal offer.


----------



## fcjb1970

MTMWTF said:


> Thank you rsinnner. Anyone else out there who had been through similar situation that I am currently in *(cleared Security Clearance and waiting for the formal offer)*, please shed some light on the time frame between SC & formal offer.


How much clearer can, 'depends on the company' be? Call them and ask, there is no deep insight you will get from people who know nothing about your particular situation or company. Also, it is Ramadan right now, there is a chance the person that would make the offer is on holiday.


----------



## sece11

*Skype interview*

hi all, first post, welcome....

got a mail for skype interview at the end of the month. have a fair idea of what to expect from the research on this forum....any other pointers welcomed.

thanks


----------



## QOFE

sece11 said:


> hi all, first post, welcome....
> 
> got a mail for skype interview at the end of the month. have a fair idea of what to expect from the research on this forum....any other pointers welcomed.
> 
> thanks


What kind of pointers? I think you might need to provide a bit more information?


----------



## sece11

Office based Planning Engineer role in the Airline field. what type of specific Q's to Expect? thanks


----------



## zatapa

Hi there, finally received my proposal. We are a family of four, the youngest just turned two and the oldest will turn five soon. My company offered me the following package:

- Base salary AED 375K
- COLA and other compensations AED 130K
- Housing 80K
- Schooling 1 x AD 30,000

My wife and I were pretty disappointed with the housing and schooling budgets awarded to us as we have a four-bedroom house ourselves and would now have to move to a two bedroom apartment. This would be totally unacceptable of course with two kids. 

Also, they have not taken into account actual school costs which are anywere from AED 40,000-AED 80,000 per child and have completely left out our second child (nursery).

We have informed our company that we are not interested and prefer to stay in our home country if this is the package. My company has responded that they will review the package and see what is possible.

Fact is that costs in Dubai are quite a bit higher for housing and schooling, especially since schooling is free over here. One question, what rent increase percentages can I expect annually for a house in the Meadows, Springs or similar areas? Thanks


----------



## vantage

zatapa said:


> Fact is that costs in Dubai are quite a bit higher for housing and schooling, especially since schooling is free over here. One question, what rent increase percentages can I expect annually for a house in the Meadows, Springs or similar areas? Thanks


the rent in year two will be the same as the rent in year one (by law)
after that, they can only raise the rent strictly in accordance with RERA guidelines, using the 'rental increase calculator'

:: eServices ::

when a property is on the market, a Landlord can charge whatever he likes, hence the stories of monster rent increases. Once you are in, this becomes limited, in accordance with the calculator.

There are plenty of tales of landlords trying to get tenants out (which usually they cannot do, despite trying) as they are desperate to get fresh blood / big rental increase by re-letting.

If you want to move annually, (don't!) you'll get humped.
Stay where you are, and the rental increases are limited.

through some numbers at the calculator and see what happens...


----------



## rupeshmail

Hello everyone

This is Rupesh from India. I was recently interviewed by a company from Dubai and I have cleared all the technical rounds. I am yet to hear from them about the Next round (HR). So wanted to get some headsup for that. 

I have been reading few chains in this site but the information is so scattered that it is difficult to bring them all together. 

Can you all please help me out with my below queries.?

Can you brief me thru the things that I should look forward to as an expat.
While speaking to the company management what all things should I be asking or should get cleared from them
Some of the items that come to my mind are

-->Accommodation

-->Transportation

-->Family Flight Tickets fare (To and fro)

-->Medical Insurance

-->Tuition Fees

-->Allowance(what all can I think of here Fuel is one but what else)

can you add or emphasis on items that I have missed and or which is important?

Also can you please guide me thru the package that should be sufficient for a family to live in Dubai. Note if at all we come down, I will be the only bread earner of my family. So with that consideration what amount will be ideal to be shifting to Dubai in current cost of living.

Please mention this amount with accommodation and without accommodation.

Please do reply on this aspect as I would like to do all the necessary ground work before deciding on applying and that sought of things.





Also how hard is it to get the internet, TV cable connection? 

How difficult it is for an Expat to get a driving license?



How much can one think of as an average expenditure (Family of 3) for necessities like water connection bills, electricity bills, food etc.? Please mention the average monthly expenses. A guess will be fine. 





The place where I got a call from is situated in the Al Thuraya Tower 1, Dubai Internet City, Dubai. How is the rents at the near by places?


Thanks,

Rupesh.


----------



## DollarExpat

Bitel said:


> Hi, my brother is coming to Dubai, they offered him a job:
> 
> 11 000 AED per month
> A fully equipped appartment 5 min away from work.
> 
> Hes 25 yrs old and single.
> 
> Is hes lifestyle gonna be poor? Can he survive and have a normal life with that?



For his age, its good, let him have some adventure.


----------



## DollarExpat

IT_MGR_GER said:


> Here I am again (with new figures):
> 
> - monthly salary increased by 2000 AED from 34000 AED to 36000 AED (no room for improvement)
> - min 1.5 monthly salary bonus; max 3 monthly salary bonus
> - relocation allowance of 10000 AED (after 6 month probation period)
> - 2 months hotel while searching for an apartment
> - medical insurance for family
> - life insurance for myself
> - annual leave of 30 days
> - employment/visa costs will be handled
> - Dubai Internet City
> - one economy flight ticket for myself and fiance (per year)
> - no car, no housing allowance, school allowance (not applicable yet)
> - yearly salary review in order to compensate inflation (~3.5% raise)
> 
> +10 years experience in IT
> Doctor of Business Administration (ongoing - UK), MBA (US), Computer Science (GER)
> Current role: CIO (Consulting Company in South Germany - SME)
> Future role: Senior IT Manager for MEA (overall IT responsibility for the region)
> Company: Insurance based in Germany
> Current Salary: +100K EUR per year
> 38 yrs, single and no kids
> 
> Different replies so far: from bad to good. But I am tempting to refuse. Because I think that there's not much difference to what I earn right now.
> 
> I am glad that I have found this forum. Great posts, a lot of information - Thanks a lot guys !!!


I guess its not worth it.


----------



## DollarExpat

TallyHo said:


> If you end up getting two months' bonus then you will make more money than you do in Germany (assuming you currently don't get bonuses).
> 
> Others have commented that it's not worth it taking a salary cut to come to Dubai, even if the tax free element ultimately gives you more disposal income. I generally agree with this sentiment, but there is something to be said about gaining extra professional experience. If you are going to be building up a brand new IT team/division this job may provide you with intellectual stimulation and professional challenge that your current position doesn't. That itself may be worth accepting a slight pay cut (which is actually offset by greater disposal income ~ as long as you're pragmatic and put aside the extra savings needed to compensate for the loss of pension contributions in Germany). There are challenges to working in the Gulf, but you will have the protection of operating within a major multi-national corporation rather than a locally based and owned company (entirely different culture).
> 
> You have a good package offer for a single person as you won't need to pay school fees or spend extra money for larger apartments or a villa. While at the end of the day you won't necessarily be that much better off, financially, money isn't the most important thing in life. Happiness is, and certainly professional satisfication is a key component to one's happiness for many of us.
> 
> There are many good reasons why posters on this forum keep driving home the point that you must have a good package offer to come out to Dubai and how initial package offers don't always turn out to be great when looking at the fine details. But as mentioned, you do have a good, if not amazing, offer, your quality of life certainly won't diminish, so it's up to you to decide how much you really want this specific job or to be in Dubai, is it worth whatever trade-offs you might have to make? What about your current position in Germany - are you already at the top of your earning capacity or is there room for significant improvement down the road? Will it be easy for you to go back to a similar position in Germany if you get tired of Dubai?


Good points.


----------



## DollarExpat

Kashman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been offered a package for a Sales Manager for IT Software in Dubai.
> 
> The monthly package is as follows:
> 26000 Base
> 10000 Accommodation
> 4000 Car
> 
> Being a Manager from Canada, I've been accustomed to a certain standard of living that I would like to maintain. My family consists of myself, wife and 8 year old son.
> 
> Ideally, I would want a 3 bedroom place in a high expat area such as the Marina or JTL. I would want my son to go to a very good private school and continue his extra activities such as swimming, ice hockey and martial arts. I would also plan for the family to go to the movies 2 times a months and eat our at a mid level restaurant once a week.
> 
> The monthly package does not cover schooling costs, so I am a little worried about this expense. Also, from what I've been hearing, housing rental costs are going up quickly, so what happens in 1 or 2 years where 10000 AED is not enough to live in the same place I initially get.
> 
> I basically have one chance to negotiate before I start, so is this package decent. I don't want to be greedy, but don't want to live pay cheque to pay cheque either. If I can save some money monthly as well, it would be amazing.
> 
> I also need to discuss relocation allowance. Is there a typical range from someone moving from Canada (Toronto) ?
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


How many years of relevant IT Experience you have, and your domain of expertise ?


----------



## DollarExpat

TheLondoner said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Newbie to the forum, long time reader and first time poster!
> 
> I have accepted a job offer from a British bank to work in their dubai investment bank. I'm due to graduate later this year from university and so have only intern experience prior to starting with the bank this august.
> 
> I'll be on a rotation-type programme for my first year of employment to learn the ropes, so as you can imagine, the salary won't be as substantial as would be expected from investment banking, but I have been told this will rise quiet quickly after the initial training period.
> 
> Anyway, i'd really like your opinions on the salary and would love to know whether i'd be able to live comfortably on it ? Would i be able to afford a car too ? Is it recommended to own a car in Dubai. I'll be working in the DIFC.
> 
> My total salary including living allowance is 189,000 AED p.a. It includes annual flights and health insurance. So my approx monthly salary will be around 15,750 per month.
> 
> I'm single, and plan on moving into an apartment in either the Marina or JLT.
> 
> All advice and comments appreciated!


The package looks good for somebody about to graduate.


----------



## DollarExpat

new_du said:


> Hello everybody,
> really useful forum, found a lot of information in here.
> 
> I'm 29 (married, no children) and quite experienced in IT and ERP field
> just got an offer from big international company.
> 
> ERP systems Consultant
> 
> Base salary: 20000 AED
> Transportation: 1600 AED
> Comprehensive insurance package for me and family
> 
> No housing and no flights to home country
> 
> Is it OK ?
> seems it's a poor offer in comparison with other offers at this forum
> 
> Thank you for comments


Without housing the offer doesn't seem attractive.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

DollarExpat said:


> Without housing the offer doesn't seem attractive.


Certainly an exponent of the "one liner" expat


----------



## DollarExpat

buds3000 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First of all... GREAT FORUM with tonnes of info. I have read dozens of pages on this thread and I do have a good idea on what is & isn't right but your opinions will add extra value.
> 
> I am an IT Project Manager (mostly working in a consulting capacity) with 8 years experience and I have an offer for a similar role in the UAE (Dubai to be precise)
> 
> The package on offer is:
> Basic Salary: 30,000 AED per month
> Accomodation Allowance: 100,000 AED per year
> Car Allowance: 27,000 AED per year
> Schooling Allowance: 75% of total school fees for up to 3 kids (i have to pay remaining 25%)
> +Medical Insurance +1 flight home for me & family
> 
> The advise I am after is whether this is a good offer to take considering I earn £60k a year in the UK? I am married and have 1 year old baby.
> 
> Grateful for any thoughts.


Very good package.


----------



## infosecconsultant

*Salary Expectations in Dubai*

Dear All,

I hope you all are doing great. I am about to receive an offer from one of the major EPCI companies in Dubai. I need all of your suggestions on the salary expectations, perks, benefits.

I am an Information Security Engineer having 7 years of experience in IT/Network Security implementations and support and having the below outlined strong skill sets:

Vulnerability Research & Assessment
Security & Risk Management
Network Security
Firewalls, VPNs, UTMs
DRP
IT Auditing & Compliance like ISO 27001/27002, COBIT/SOX

I am a graduate Engineer with Computer Science as a specialization. I am also holding *15 international accredited IT/Network Security Certifications* like CEH, ISO 27002/27001, ITIL, CCNA, etc. etc.

Nationality: Indian

Looking forward for your comments and suggestions.

Cheers


----------



## Asdfgh

Check attached image. That should give you an approximate idea. The numbers are on the lower side though



rupeshmail said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> This is Rupesh from India. I was recently interviewed by a company from Dubai and I have cleared all the technical rounds. I am yet to hear from them about the Next round (HR). So wanted to get some headsup for that.
> 
> I have been reading few chains in this site but the information is so scattered that it is difficult to bring them all together.
> 
> Can you all please help me out with my below queries.?
> 
> Can you brief me thru the things that I should look forward to as an expat.
> While speaking to the company management what all things should I be asking or should get cleared from them
> Some of the items that come to my mind are
> 
> -->Accommodation
> 
> -->Transportation
> 
> -->Family Flight Tickets fare (To and fro)
> 
> -->Medical Insurance
> 
> -->Tuition Fees
> 
> -->Allowance(what all can I think of here Fuel is one but what else)
> 
> can you add or emphasis on items that I have missed and or which is important?
> 
> Also can you please guide me thru the package that should be sufficient for a family to live in Dubai. Note if at all we come down, I will be the only bread earner of my family. So with that consideration what amount will be ideal to be shifting to Dubai in current cost of living.
> 
> Please mention this amount with accommodation and without accommodation.
> 
> Please do reply on this aspect as I would like to do all the necessary ground work before deciding on applying and that sought of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how hard is it to get the internet, TV cable connection?
> 
> How difficult it is for an Expat to get a driving license?
> 
> 
> 
> How much can one think of as an average expenditure (Family of 3) for necessities like water connection bills, electricity bills, food etc.? Please mention the average monthly expenses. A guess will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The place where I got a call from is situated in the Al Thuraya Tower 1, Dubai Internet City, Dubai. How is the rents at the near by places?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rupesh.


----------



## infosecconsultant

infosecconsultant said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I hope you all are doing great. I am about to receive an offer from one of the major EPCI companies in Dubai. I need all of your suggestions on the salary expectations, perks, benefits.
> 
> I am an Information Security Engineer having 7 years of experience in IT/Network Security implementations and support and having the below outlined strong skill sets:
> 
> Vulnerability Research & Assessment
> Security & Risk Management
> Network Security
> Firewalls, VPNs, UTMs
> DRP
> IT Auditing & Compliance like ISO 27001/27002, COBIT/SOX
> 
> I am a graduate Engineer with Computer Science as a specialization. I am also holding *15 international accredited IT/Network Security Certifications* like CEH, ISO 27002/27001, ITIL, CCNA, etc. etc.
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> 
> Looking forward for your comments and suggestions.
> 
> Cheers


Any comments guys on this. I am waiting for your reply.


----------



## vantage

You post on a Thursday evening after 8pm when any self respecting person is either home with their family, or in a bar watching England beat Australia at cricket.

You do not post a salary offer, but expect people to tell you what you should be paid for a very specific role that only a small percentage of members are likely to know the answer

You chase for an answer within two hours, despite the above.

This is a forum- not a business.


BE PATIENT!


----------



## Roxtec Blue

vantage said:


> You post on a Thursday evening after 8pm when any self respecting person is either home with their family, or in a bar watching England beat Australia at cricket.
> 
> You do not post a salary offer, but expect people to tell you what you should be paid for a very specific role that only a small percentage of members are likely to know the answer
> 
> You chase for an answer within two hours, despite the above.
> 
> This is a forum- not a business.
> 
> 
> BE PATIENT!


Everything you say is true except for the England / Aussie bit. That last hour was painful!


----------



## szahid

If you have an unlimited contract and you not directly under the companies visa but a sub contracting and the probation time period is 6months. At the 7th month they general issue a new contract if I am not wrong, but do they in the 7th month after the probation period do a increment or is it only yearly basis?


----------



## srk0159

srk0159 said:


> Hi all,
> Recently i was interviewed by one of the Oil and Gas companies in the UAE and got selected. The offered package is ;
> Basic and allowances : 25000 AED per month
> Family status with free accommodation and medical and one time furniture allowance of 40000 AED
> and interest free car loan of 100000 AED repayable in 4 years. Educational expenses are covered up to 20000 AED per year. I have one school going child and another just completed 2 years.
> 
> I am from India and this salary is more than double of what i am getting now.
> 
> Pl. offer your comments.
> 
> Thanks & regards
> SRK0159


I have 15 + years of experience in my field.


----------



## fcjb1970

srk0159 said:


> Hi all,
> Recently i was interviewed by one of the Oil and Gas companies in the UAE and got selected. The offered package is ;
> Basic and allowances : 25000 AED per month
> Family status with free accommodation and medical and one time furniture allowance of 40000 AED
> and interest free car loan of 100000 AED repayable in 4 years. Educational expenses are covered up to 20000 AED per year. I have one school going child and another just completed 2 years.
> 
> I am from India and this salary is more than double of what i am getting now.
> 
> Pl. offer your comments.
> 
> Thanks & regards
> SRK0159



I would just have them give you details as to the type of accommodations, such as how many bedrooms and location if they are providing housing Also is the education per child or total. Make sure you are clear as soon enough you will have two kids in school.


----------



## srk0159

Thanks for the quick reply, fcjb1970!
The accommodation is 2 BHK in a predetermined area where other employees will also be residing, Education allowance is per child per year.
I am still negotiating and the education allowance may go up to 35000 AED per child per year.

I am not able to judge properly whether the offered package is a good one or not, can you help me out?


----------



## fcjb1970

srk0159 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, fcjb1970!
> The accommodation is 2 BHK in a predetermined area where other employees will also be residing, Education allowance is per child per year.
> I am still negotiating and the education allowance may go up to 35000 AED per child per year.
> 
> I am not able to judge properly whether the offered package is a good one or not, can you help me out?


Well obviously try and get the 35K if you can. Do they pay utilities if they provide housing?

With a family of 4, if you are not paying rent you could live a very comfortable life on 12K-15K per month, even if you did have to pay utilities (figuring 2K for car). That is what I would consider a comfortable middle class lifestyle. You are certainly in a position to save a decent amount with that salary. 

The one thing that could be a large expense for you is school. If you decide you would like your kids to go to one of the top British curriculum schools the cost will be more but this is certainly something you would be able to budget for if it was important. I don't have kids, so don't keep track of specifics on school costs, but there is a thread about schools.


----------



## Lylia

*Opération logistic Manager*

Hello , can you help me with yr feed back , I just received a proposal from international company with the following package:
Basic salary : 28000 AED m. + 15% bonus
Transport : 2000 AED m.
House : 4000 AED m.
Healthinsurance included for me and famille
1 flight for me and my family
We are two with one Baby 20 months old.
Many thanks for yr feed back to get an idea about this offer, I have curenttly 9 years of expérience.


----------



## de Mexicaan

Lylia said:


> Hello , can you help me with yr feed back , I just received a proposal from international company with the following package:
> Basic salary : 28000 AED m. + 15% bonus
> Transport : 2000 AED m.
> House : 4000 AED m.
> Healthinsurance included for me and famille
> 1 flight for me and my family
> We are two with one Baby 20 months old.
> Many thanks for yr feed back to get an idea about this offer, I have curenttly 9 years of expérience.


Hello,
It seems to be a fair offer, only check if you get a schooling allowance later for your child, because this will be an important cost later. Also take into account that there is no full time daycare for children here, so you may need to hire a nanny.


----------



## lumply

AUDUBAI said:


> Hi - I have an offer but they are wanting to tax equalise me - so they deduct the tax which would otherwise be payable if I was back home. I know this is sometimes done for expat postings but does not sit well with me considering Dubai is tax free.
> 
> Do people know if tax equlisation is common for posting in Dubai?
> 
> Also no hardship allowance is being paid. Is this common for Dubai?


The terms of this package as quoted sound irregular. First time in 25 years here that I have heard about tax equalisation. You are correct about Dubai being essentially tax free but don't forget that this applies to personal income. CDubai is hardly a hardship post so don't hang your hat on that one.


----------



## lumply

Hi, you have your own expectations of any move to Dubai and there's nothing wrong with that. However, take a tip from a veteran expat, do not, I repeat do not consider coming to this exciting city hell bent from day one to hit the social scene. You will fail in your job that must be the major reason you are here. It takes time to get settled in, housing, visa etc. let alone getting established in your job/company. The world is littered with potential expat failures. The job comes first, then you can budget and play. Good luck.


----------



## cashbbox123

I have received the employment Visa. In the Visa the profession is mentioned as “Personal affairs clerk”. But in the job offer letter it has been mentioned that “HR Administrator”. Could anybody explain what would be the meaning of this? Is there any problem in this visa? Is it a serious issue? Is it affect my future opportunities in HR field? Please explain


----------



## Lylia

de Mexicaan said:


> Hello,
> It seems to be a fair offer, only check if you get a schooling allowance later for your child, because this will be an important cost later. Also take into account that there is no full time daycare for children here, so you may need to hire a nanny.


Hello thanks for the reply, you are right about schooling allowance, i requested it but it looks that it´s not provided, that may change in the future....


----------



## Mclovin oo7

cashbbox123 said:


> I have received the employment Visa. In the Visa the profession is mentioned as “Personal affairs clerk”. But in the job offer letter it has been mentioned that “HR Administrator”. Could anybody explain what would be the meaning of this? Is there any problem in this visa? Is it a serious issue? Is it affect my future opportunities in HR field? Please explain


I would not worry about it as translation from Arabic to English does not come out well sometimes. Basically, they search the occupation from a list of occupation in Arabic. Your future job tittle in the Middle East will depend upon your experience and reference / experience letters from your past employer.


----------



## Mkshah

*Labour approval*

Hi all , 
I recently got an offer from a big company , they have had applied already for labour approval. I had a general Accountant visa before one year , but unfortunatly my certificates are not attested (higher Education) only attested ones are secondry school certificate . Thy accepted the documents and said attestation was not required. 
It has been more than 8 working days of my documents sumbital , 
The pro says it takes around 2 weeks for labour approval in sharjah. 
Im confused y does it takes that much ? 
And weather a offer letter has any time limit ? 
I accepted the offer ! But i am asking does it has tome that may be i will join after 2 months and the offer gets vpid something like that ? thy wanted me to join asap . 

Please help .


----------



## Mkshah

No its ok it may be ur company has no quota for ur post or ur certificates were not attested so ur company changed ur destination, but it does nt matter as long as ur good at ur proffession


----------



## Dubai-meister

*My Dubai offer*

Hi all,

This my first post - eeeek! So, please bear with me!

I have been offered a position working at the Dubai office for one of the worldwide communications agencies. I am currently based in London and have done all the interviews via Skype and have been formally offered the position today. What do people think to the details?

Salary - AED 30,000 per month (18k basic, 10k housing, 2k travel)
Relocation package for shipping goods over - 3,500 USD
They will pay for my flight from London to Dubai when I move over
They will pay for my accom in 4 x cheques (or however the landlord wants it) and take it from my salary in monthly instalments
One return flight to London per year (they will refund me the cost)
22 days hols plus all public hols

I am a single, mid-30s male and have been working in the industry for around 10 years. I am currently on a £56,000 salary in London (which is of coursed taxed) but have no benefits with this salary. 

Is this a good offer?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mkshah

Mkshah said:


> Hi all ,
> I recently got an offer from a big company , they have had applied already for labour approval. I had a general Accountant visa before one year , but unfortunatly my certificates are not attested (higher Education) only attested ones are secondry school certificate . Thy accepted the documents and said attestation was not required.
> It has been more than 8 working days of my documents sumbital ,
> The pro says it takes around 2 weeks for labour approval in sharjah.
> Im confused y does it takes that much ?
> And weather a offer letter has any time limit ?
> I accepted the offer ! But i am asking does it has tome that may be i will join after 2 months and the offer gets vpid something like that ? thy wanted me to join asap .
> 
> Please help .


Anyone ?


----------



## saraswat

Mkshah said:


> Anyone ?


Visa processing taking 2 or more weeks is not uncommon, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## rupeshmail

thanks asdfgh


----------



## Asdfgh

What designation have you been offered ?

Is it possible for the company to change the salary structure ? As in you take accommodation for 8k and basic 20k ?

Overall for a single person it should be a comfortable life in Dubai (no school expenses for kids etc)

Would recommend you get medical and insurance cover (if not already negotiated)




Dubai-meister said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This my first post - eeeek! So, please bear with me!
> 
> I have been offered a position working at the Dubai office for one of the worldwide communications agencies. I am currently based in London and have done all the interviews via Skype and have been formally offered the position today. What do people think to the details?
> 
> Salary - AED 30,000 per month (18k basic, 10k housing, 2k travel)
> Relocation package for shipping goods over - 3,500 USD
> They will pay for my flight from London to Dubai when I move over
> They will pay for my accom in 4 x cheques (or however the landlord wants it) and take it from my salary in monthly instalments
> One return flight to London per year (they will refund me the cost)
> 22 days hols plus all public hols
> 
> I am a single, mid-30s male and have been working in the industry for around 10 years. I am currently on a £56,000 salary in London (which is of coursed taxed) but have no benefits with this salary.
> 
> Is this a good offer?
> 
> Thanks guys!


----------



## Dubai-meister

Asdfgh said:


> What designation have you been offered ?
> 
> Is it possible for the company to change the salary structure ? As in you take accommodation for 8k and basic 20k ?
> 
> Overall for a single person it should be a comfortable life in Dubai (no school expenses for kids etc)
> 
> Would recommend you get medical and insurance cover (if not already negotiated)


Hey thanks for your reply 

Yep, I have full medical cover provided by the company as part of the package too. Can I just clarify why I'd need to change the structure? I was under the impression that I basically receive AED 30,000 per month regardless of how it is structured? I am aware that the way they have done their calculations means that my basic is exactly 60% of the total - which means they will calculate my "leaving bonus" on the bare legal minimum as it is calculated on your basic salary only which has to be a minimum 60% of the total - which I don't mind to be fair.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dubai-meister

Asdfgh said:


> What designation have you been offered ?
> 
> Is it possible for the company to change the salary structure ? As in you take accommodation for 8k and basic 20k ?
> 
> Overall for a single person it should be a comfortable life in Dubai (no school expenses for kids etc)
> 
> Would recommend you get medical and insurance cover (if not already negotiated)


Oh, and sorry, what is "designation"?


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This my first post - eeeek! So, please bear with me!
> 
> I have been offered a position working at the Dubai office for one of the worldwide communications agencies. I am currently based in London and have done all the interviews via Skype and have been formally offered the position today. What do people think to the details?
> 
> Salary - AED 30,000 per month (18k basic, 10k housing, 2k travel)
> Relocation package for shipping goods over - 3,500 USD
> They will pay for my flight from London to Dubai when I move over
> They will pay for my accom in 4 x cheques (or however the landlord wants it) and take it from my salary in monthly instalments
> One return flight to London per year (they will refund me the cost)
> 22 days hols plus all public hols
> 
> I am a single, mid-30s male and have been working in the industry for around 10 years. I am currently on a £56,000 salary in London (which is of coursed taxed) but have no benefits with this salary.
> 
> Is this a good offer?
> 
> Thanks guys!


This is a decent offer. Housing is okay as you should be able to get one bedroom in good locations. I assume you will okay with one bed room since you are single. 2K will barely cover a small car, unless you are thinking of communing by Metro / living very close to your work. 18K should be enough for a decent life style for a single in Dubai. Depending upon your life style, you _might_ be able to save a little bit.

It is nice that your employer is offering back to back cheques for the house payment. Some employers do and some do not. I am assuming that 22 holidays are as working days, not calendar days as most of employers here offer 30 calendar days.


----------



## Guest

If you want to check if your offer is inline with the average salaries in UAE, you can use this. Also for those who already work, it is a good indication to negotiate for the next increase in the salary:

http://www.morganmckinley.com/sites/default/files/mm/ac/UAESalaryGuide2013Final.pdf


----------



## liyzms

Hello,

I just got an offer for a job in Dubai (in an audit firm, as a qualified chartered accountant with 5 years of experience).

I want to know if the money they are offering me (approximately AED 177.000) are enough.

Basically,

I am looking to rent a furnished one bedroom apartment (preferably close to my job which is located in Emaar Square, i prefer to be within a walking distance or as much closer as possible)

I want to know how much approximately i will have to pay for utility bills and internet conection per month.

Also i want to know about
- the cost of living per month (food,grocerries, clothing etc)
- the cost to rent a car and the fuel costs per month
- the cost to have a mobile connection
- the cost for road tolls

Finally please let me know if there are any additional cost in living in Dubai which i didnt mentioned them above and which i am obviously not aware of.

Thank you in advance for your help!

Mary


----------



## rutebrito

Hey,

I can't answer all your questions since I've only been here for a few weeks but here's what I've found out so far:

- You can get a 1BR downtown in a nice building from 85K/year;
- There are two internet/TV service providers: du and etisalat (just check their website for their rates)
- Mobile phone is cheap (same two providers I mentioned before)
- There are four toll gates in Dubai along Sheik Zayed Rd and each cost 4 AED
- I leased a Mitsubishi Lancer for 1500AED / month.

Hope it helps.



liyzms said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just got an offer for a job in Dubai (in an audit firm, as a qualified chartered accountant with 5 years of experience).
> 
> I want to know if the money they are offering me (approximately AED 177.000) are enough.
> 
> Basically,
> 
> I am looking to rent a furnished one bedroom apartment (preferably close to my job which is located in Emaar Square, i prefer to be within a walking distance or as much closer as possible)
> 
> I want to know how much approximately i will have to pay for utility bills and internet conection per month.
> 
> Also i want to know about
> - the cost of living per month (food,grocerries, clothing etc)
> - the cost to rent a car and the fuel costs per month
> - the cost to have a mobile connection
> - the cost for road tolls
> 
> Finally please let me know if there are any additional cost in living in Dubai which i didnt mentioned them above and which i am obviously not aware of.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> Mary


----------



## Redforest21

*Living in Dubai*

Hi i have just been offered a job working in AL Mirfa on Railway and have been offered 39,527.45 per month would i be able to have a good life style please


----------



## vantage

Mary, 
all of this is answered in this thread, and more. Spend an hour or two reading, armed with pen and paper, then come back for more info if you need it.


----------



## Asdfgh

I think it's a reasonably good offer then and you can hope to have a comfortable life. Of course depends on the kind of car you buy to the number of times you head out (and the kind f places you go to)

If you get the total of AED 30000 and you are free to decide how much to spend on housing, then it's OK. I assumed to be on the safe side that AED 10,000 is only for housing. 

By designation I meant your job role  The link given by nathanlgren on this page gives a very good idea on the salary range for industry and job levels





Dubai-meister said:


> Hey thanks for your reply
> 
> Yep, I have full medical cover provided by the company as part of the package too. Can I just clarify why I'd need to change the structure? I was under the impression that I basically receive AED 30,000 per month regardless of how it is structured? I am aware that the way they have done their calculations means that my basic is exactly 60% of the total - which means they will calculate my "leaving bonus" on the bare legal minimum as it is calculated on your basic salary only which has to be a minimum 60% of the total - which I don't mind to be fair.
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## TallyHo

Snorts.

What do you mean, _might be able to save a little bit_? Or are you being ironic?

He can easily save half his income without sacrificing too much.

1-bed in Downtown/Marina/Greens = 75-85K in a good building.

Car rental: I pay 1600 a month (not inclusive of petrol/salik).

Weekly expenditures: 1-1,200 is sufficient for groceries, petrol, a few meals out and a social life. 

If he budgets half his income (15K a month) for accommodation, transportation and day to day living including social activities, he will be living a comfortable lifestyle. That leaves him with another 15K for savings. Pretty generous, no? 







Mclovin oo7 said:


> This is a decent offer. Housing is okay as you should be able to get one bedroom in good locations. I assume you will okay with one bed room since you are single. 2K will barely cover a small car, unless you are thinking of communing by Metro / living very close to your work. 18K should be enough for a decent life style for a single in Dubai. Depending upon your life style, you _might_ be able to save a little bit.
> 
> It is nice that your employer is offering back to back cheques for the house payment. Some employers do and some do not. I am assuming that 22 holidays are as working days, not calendar days as most of employers here offer 30 calendar days.


----------



## RoJodubai

Hi folks,

Married couple, him 30s, her mid 20s, no kids (but would like some in the future). We have been offered a position in Dubai and just wanted some input on the quality of life we could have, realising it's a very expensive place!

Monthly salary (including housing) of 43,000 AED.
One off joining bonus of 110,000 AED.
Provident fund 17%
Full family medical and dental and school fees for up to 3 kids (including overseas).
Unlimited airline discounted tickets.

The money is pretty much what we get at home in the UK, but obviously there is no tax in Dubai, which makes it interesting.

Anyway, the idea would be to have a nice lifestyle in Dubai, but save as much as possible too. Any input? We would want a 2 bed in a nice area, having read the forums a bit, the marina? JLT? Emaar buildings?

What we are scared of doing is taking this job, getting out there and finding that all of the money just gets eaten up in day to day living (groceries etc etc)

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## vantage

RoJodubai said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Married couple, him 30s, her mid 20s, no kids (but would like some in the future). We have been offered a position in Dubai and just wanted some input on the quality of life we could have, realising it's a very expensive place!
> 
> Monthly salary (including housing) of 43,000 AED.
> One off joining bonus of 110,000 AED.
> Provident fund 17%
> Full family medical and dental and school fees for up to 3 kids (including overseas).
> Unlimited airline discounted tickets.
> 
> The money is pretty much what we get at home in the UK, but obviously there is no tax in Dubai, which makes it interesting.
> 
> Anyway, the idea would be to have a nice lifestyle in Dubai, but save as much as possible too. Any input? We would want a 2 bed in a nice area, having read the forums a bit, the marina? JLT? Emaar buildings?
> 
> What we are scared of doing is taking this job, getting out there and finding that all of the money just gets eaten up in day to day living (groceries etc etc)
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!


where are you from in the UK?
this will afffect how the costs appear to you.
If you are in London, then it can be seen as being on a par.
If you are from Stornoway, this is going to seem like a very pricey place indeed!

you'd usually want a bit more than like for like (forget the tax angle - plenty of 'fee's here!)

are the school fees 100%, or limited? 
more importantly, given that you have not yet calved, are nursery fees covered?

'We' have been offered a job. One or both of you?
If it's just one of you, and you have no kids, your earning potential just went up considerably! Is the 'other' one leaving a job too? need to count this into the equation.

'discounted' flights. 10%? 75%?. Unlimited 10% discount isn't up to much!

I wish i had a 'joining bonus'!

A couple on 43K, no kids, can do very very nicely, and save a good chunk, there's absolutely no doubt about that at all.
You could also blow the lot and end up in debt - but that's the same the world over.


----------



## Dubai-meister

TallyHo, I am soooooooo pleased you said this. I was thinking exactly the same, that I should be able to save a really good amount, when I saw this other post I was somewhat concerned and worries that I was completely off the mark. Thank-you!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2:



TallyHo said:


> Snorts.
> 
> What do you mean, _might be able to save a little bit_? Or are you being ironic?
> 
> He can easily save half his income without sacrificing too much.
> 
> 1-bed in Downtown/Marina/Greens = 75-85K in a good building.
> 
> Car rental: I pay 1600 a month (not inclusive of petrol/salik).
> 
> Weekly expenditures: 1-1,200 is sufficient for groceries, petrol, a few meals out and a social life.
> 
> If he budgets half his income (15K a month) for accommodation, transportation and day to day living including social activities, he will be living a comfortable lifestyle. That leaves him with another 15K for savings. Pretty generous, no?


----------



## jodillon

*Dubai Package*

Hi Folks,

First post on this forum as I am moving to Dubai and want to know if my package seems reasonable. I have lived in Abu Dhabi previously but on a short term contract so I am aware of the costs of day to day living although I never had to worry about renting before. I am an engineer with a BEng and MSc and 4 years experience. My package is as follows;

Basic Salary AED14,000/month
Yearly Bonus AED14,000
Rent Allowance AED5,000/month
Health Insurance covered
Company Car provided
Laptop and company phone etc. to be provided
2 return flights per year
28 days annual leave

I realise my rent allowance seems low but my partner intends to move out a few months down the line and she will help contribute towards the rent which will make a big difference. Between the two of us we would like to try and save as much as we can while living in Dubai. Does it seem feasible based on the above?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## londonmandan

Hi Everyone,

Been lurking around a bit and have a few questions (that have been asked millions of times before so I apologise) which I hope could be cleared up, myself and my gf are looking to move to Dubai in Sept. I have been signed up to BAYT for a while now but it does not seem to be working for me.

I have been getting quite high in the rankings and my CV does get viewed but I get no feedback or response (which I think is quite rude) anyway my background is sales/account management and I am currently working for one of the worlds largest IT Resellers. I don't mind sales but would like a change but quite happy to continue this whilst there but I am stuck as to where to look and what money I would be expected to earn pm.

My gf is a bank manager for a well known building society and has been doing this for 10+ yrs, again looking on job sites the money seems ok but what should be be expected to earn.

Without knowing this we are stuck on looking for places to live.

We are ok for property etc as I have family & friends there etc but they don't know squat about this lol

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

thanks
Danny


----------



## RoJodubai

vantage said:


> where are you from in the UK?
> this will afffect how the costs appear to you.
> If you are in London, then it can be seen as being on a par.
> If you are from Stornoway, this is going to seem like a very pricey place indeed!
> 
> you'd usually want a bit more than like for like (forget the tax angle - plenty of 'fee's here!)
> 
> are the school fees 100%, or limited?
> more importantly, given that you have not yet calved, are nursery fees covered?
> 
> 'We' have been offered a job. One or both of you?
> If it's just one of you, and you have no kids, your earning potential just went up considerably! Is the 'other' one leaving a job too? need to count this into the equation.
> 
> 'discounted' flights. 10%? 75%?. Unlimited 10% discount isn't up to much!
> 
> I wish i had a 'joining bonus'!
> 
> A couple on 43K, no kids, can do very very nicely, and save a good chunk, there's absolutely no doubt about that at all.
> You could also blow the lot and end up in debt - but that's the same the world over.


Thanks for the reply. Sorry, I was trying to type the questions as a "we" because obviously it affects us both equally, but for ease of understanding, I will keep it in the singular.

One job, same as the current situation in UK. The wife would not be employed there. So, although that might change, let's pretend it doesn't and we only have the one income.

Schooling is 100% of fees up to 60,000 AED per child, but does not start til age 5....

Flight discounts seem excellent. One free ticket per year, Two 90% off tickets per year, and unlimited 50%. 

So lets say we spend 70K on an apartment (reasonable)?
What would I be paying for utilities? Is there a council tax or building maintenance fee or anything like that in general? 
What about food from western supermarkets? Bound to be more expensive but is it hideously so?

Anywhere you can point me for more info?

Thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## Mclovin oo7

TallyHo said:


> Snorts.
> 
> What do you mean, _might be able to save a little bit_? Or are you being ironic?
> 
> He can easily save half his income without sacrificing too much.
> 
> 1-bed in Downtown/Marina/Greens = 75-85K in a good building.
> 
> Car rental: I pay 1600 a month (not inclusive of petrol/salik).
> 
> Weekly expenditures: 1-1,200 is sufficient for groceries, petrol, a few meals out and a social life.
> 
> If he budgets half his income (15K a month) for accommodation, transportation and day to day living including social activities, he will be living a comfortable lifestyle. That leaves him with another 15K for savings. Pretty generous, no?


Well, saving depends upon person habits. I have friends back home who would love to go out for drinks and a bite almost every day and some who loved cooking.

There is always a balance one would like to have between saving and the life style.

One can drive a crappy car and save for the future or even better use the Metro, filled with people like sardines. Thousands of people live in sharing accommodation in this part of the world eat almost the same food every day, at the same cafeteria. The only difference is that they cannot afford, they have a family back home which is counting on them to send money every month. There is nothing wrong with that, but if you can afford a decent life style, then why not.


----------



## world_traveller

Howdy: 

I have an offer from Abu Dhabi and my package looks like this:

*Package:*

Basic Salary AED29,000/month
Housing Allowance AED 16,000/month
Yearly Bonus AED 2X of Gross (Housing + Base)
Kids education assistance: up to AED35,000 / year/ kid
Health Insurance covered
1 return flight Business Class for the whole family
30 days of Annual leave

*Family:*

Myself, wife & three (3) young kids (6,4, & 18 months) 

I have an awesome relocation package. I am not worried about relocation. 

Night life days are almost over and I want to lead a decent/reasonable life. Can I sustain in Abudhabi with this pay?

Your help is appreciated.


Regards,
WT


----------



## vantage

RoJodubai said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sorry, I was trying to type the questions as a "we" because obviously it affects us both equally, but for ease of understanding, I will keep it in the singular.
> 
> One job, same as the current situation in UK. The wife would not be employed there. So, although that might change, let's pretend it doesn't and we only have the one income.
> 
> Schooling is 100% of fees up to 60,000 AED per child, but does not start til age 5....
> 
> Flight discounts seem excellent. One free ticket per year, Two 90% off tickets per year, and unlimited 50%.
> 
> So lets say we spend 70K on an apartment (reasonable)?
> What would I be paying for utilities? Is there a council tax or building maintenance fee or anything like that in general?
> What about food from western supermarkets? Bound to be more expensive but is it hideously so?
> 
> Anywhere you can point me for more info?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply


Excellent package, in my opinion.
I'd think you'd probably want to look at more than 70k rent. Maybe 90ish. 
Have a good look at dubizzle.com or propertyfinder.ae for guidance.
Depends on area, what you want, etc.
Food can be cheaper if you want it to be, or much more expensive.
Budget on 25 to 50% more, but no need for this to be the case.
There is a housing 'fee' (tax) similar to Council tax, that is 5% of your rental value, and taken out in monthly chunks via your DEWA bill (leccy and water)

Leccy is cheaper than UK, but you will use ALOT more, so it's more expensive.
Villa, assume average of 1,000 to 2,000 / month, depending on size / age and size of garden. (Watering...)
Apartment usually a good bit less.

Buildings generally have a service charge, but your rent should be all inclusive of this.

60k / child is fantastic, particularly for primary age. Good primary schools are 38 to 50k per child per year. Secondary heads north of this.

I'd say you can save a huge amount, have some great holidays, travel, eat out, drive a decent car(s) with that lot.


----------



## TallyHo

Let's not be so melodramatic, man.

Implying that trying to save off of 30K, especially as a single, is comparable to low income workers who make south of 5K a month is ridiculous.

You are right that it depends on what he wants to do with his time in Dubai. If he wants a fancy German car, go to go to brunch every weekend, play lots of golf, engage in lots of expensive activities, the money will fly out of his wallet.

But if he's pragmatic with his decisions he can still have a pretty good life whilst saving half his income. And this includes going out regularly for drinks, dining out at Western style restaurants once weekly, going to a curry house for a cheap meal once weekly, hanging out with friends and participating in one or two activities to keep him in shape.

This is my typical weekly expenditures (note: I have a quasi-vegetarian diet and am not a heavy drinker):

Groceries for home cooking/consumption: 200 AED
1 x meal out at a Madinat Jumeriah type place, including 1-2 drinks and taxi: 200 AED
1 x meal at a cheap ethnic restaurant: 50 AED
1 x takeaway either lunch or dinner: 50 AED
1 x night of a couple drinks and taxi: 200 AED
Petrol: 65 AED
Weekend watersports: 100 AED for my share of waterskiing for a few hours (to use as a typical weekend watersport)
Misc cappucinos: 100 AED 

That's about 1,000 AED.

Some weeks are certainly more expensive. Others are cheaper. 

30K with no spouse or children gives you a lot of leeway in your lifestyle choices in Dubai. If he wants to save money whilst still having a good life, it is absolutely doable. 



Mclovin oo7 said:


> Well, saving depends upon person habits. I have friends back home who would love to go out for drinks and a bite almost every day and some who loved cooking.
> 
> There is always a balance one would like to have between saving and the life style.
> 
> One can drive a crappy car and save for the future or even better use the Metro, filled with people like sardines. Thousands of people live in sharing accommodation in this part of the world eat almost the same food every day, at the same cafeteria. The only difference is that they cannot afford, they have a family back home which is counting on them to send money every month. There is nothing wrong with that, but if you can afford a decent life style, then why not.


----------



## TallyHo

Hmm.

Yearly bonus is up to 2 x your yearly basic+housing? Is this guaranteed? 

Even without the bonus you'll live comfortably enough but odds are you will need to dip into your basic for school fees for the kids. I'm not up to date on the AD schools but the American School of Dubai's tuition goes up to over 70K for the senior years. My guess is that the better American schools in AD will have similar tuition structures but there may be cheaper ones that will satisfy you. 



world_traveller said:


> Howdy:
> 
> I have an offer from Abu Dhabi and my package looks like this:
> 
> *Package:*
> 
> Basic Salary AED29,000/month
> Housing Allowance AED 16,000/month
> Yearly Bonus AED 2X of Gross (Housing + Base)
> Kids education assistance: up to AED35,000 / year/ kid
> Health Insurance covered
> 1 return flight Business Class for the whole family
> 30 days of Annual leave
> 
> *Family:*
> 
> Myself, wife & three (3) young kids (6,4, & 18 months)
> 
> I have an awesome relocation package. I am not worried about relocation.
> 
> Night life days are almost over and I want to lead a decent/reasonable life. Can I sustain in Abudhabi with this pay?
> 
> Your help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> WT


----------



## world_traveller

TallyHo said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Yearly bonus is up to 2 x your yearly basic+housing? Is this guaranteed?
> 
> Even without the bonus you'll live comfortably enough but odds are you will need to dip into your basic for school fees for the kids. I'm not up to date on the AD schools but the American School of Dubai's tuition goes up to over 70K for the senior years. My guess is that the better American schools in AD will have similar tuition structures but there may be cheaper ones that will satisfy you.


Thank you for the reply. My mistake...I should have been clear abt the bonus. I meant 2 times the gross monthly pay and not yearly pay.


----------



## Dubai-meister

Thanks TallyHo, this breakdown of your outgoings is really handy so thanks for taking the time and trouble to post this.

My lifestyle will be pretty much as yours seems to be - a few meals out, a few drinks (but nothing major, simply because I will be too scared to drink too much out in Dubai in case it goes to my head and a policeman sees me stumbling out of a bar!) and maybe some activities at the weekend. I'm certainly not bothered about an expensive car and have no desire to join an expensive sports club.

I live in London now and rarely go out any more, I am happy to stay in watching the soaps so one thing that will be a must for me is satellite TV!

Thanks again. 



TallyHo said:


> Let's not be so melodramatic, man.
> 
> Implying that trying to save off of 30K, especially as a single, is comparable to low income workers who make south of 5K a month is ridiculous.
> 
> You are right that it depends on what he wants to do with his time in Dubai. If he wants a fancy German car, go to go to brunch every weekend, play lots of golf, engage in lots of expensive activities, the money will fly out of his wallet.
> 
> But if he's pragmatic with his decisions he can still have a pretty good life whilst saving half his income. And this includes going out regularly for drinks, dining out at Western style restaurants once weekly, going to a curry house for a cheap meal once weekly, hanging out with friends and participating in one or two activities to keep him in shape.
> 
> This is my typical weekly expenditures (note: I have a quasi-vegetarian diet and am not a heavy drinker):
> 
> Groceries for home cooking/consumption: 200 AED
> 1 x meal out at a Madinat Jumeriah type place, including 1-2 drinks and taxi: 200 AED
> 1 x meal at a cheap ethnic restaurant: 50 AED
> 1 x takeaway either lunch or dinner: 50 AED
> 1 x night of a couple drinks and taxi: 200 AED
> Petrol: 65 AED
> Weekend watersports: 100 AED for my share of waterskiing for a few hours (to use as a typical weekend watersport)
> Misc cappucinos: 100 AED
> 
> That's about 1,000 AED.
> 
> Some weeks are certainly more expensive. Others are cheaper.
> 
> 30K with no spouse or children gives you a lot of leeway in your lifestyle choices in Dubai. If he wants to save money whilst still having a good life, it is absolutely doable.


----------



## Lindens

Ok so does this work in reverse???
I'm trying to find a good job opportunity in Dubai and have applied to several places. I know that Its completely my choice on what feels comfortable for me. But i wanted to list my current New york salary. And maybe you folks can Pull me into reality for what I should expect.

quick info about me:
*Position Im applying for:* Advertising Art 
*Location:* living in NEW York City with a US passport
*age:* 29yrs old
*family status:* Married NO kids
*Education: * "Bachelors of science" & "Associate of Applied Science" in graphic design and advertising art.
*Experience:* 8yrs in my field
*Current Salary :* 75K-80k USD (I get paid hourly so salary fluctuates)

*Current Lifestyle:*
Were not BIG drinkers we Eat out occasionally mostly cooking at home with my wife. For fun we love traveling and anything outdoors.... hiking.... picnicking... Visiting state parks (Which might not happen in Dubai lol )

were Looking to live in the Marina Area Which seems to be around 70k - 115k AED for a suitable sized apartment.

Now I know there are SOOOOO many factors that Determine a "GOOD" deal. 

I'm wondering if Its crazy to ask for 25k to 30k (UAE) as my monthly Base.
Assuming I get a little extra for housing and transportation as well.

I don't really see too much advertising or graphic jobs being posted so any help is awesome

Thanks In advance


----------



## vantage

TallyHo said:


> (note: I have a quasi-vegetarian diet and am not a heavy drinker):
> .


it's bacon, isn't it?
Vegetarians can't resist bacon...!


----------



## TallyHo

Hah. 

I love pork but bacon is probably the meat I eat most infrequently. 

By 'quasi vegetarian' I meant eating 2-3 portions of meat a week. Usually when I dine out.



vantage said:


> it's bacon, isn't it?
> Vegetarians can't resist bacon...!


----------



## TallyHo

I don't think the advertising sector is particularly well paid in the UAE but I could be wrong. Hopefully someone else will chip in. If you come in as a senior manager it seems realistic but I've been told the industry is both small and notoriously unstable. 

A couple living off 30K will have a decent life. There's tons of free outdoor activities in the UAE - beaches and camping in the desert or mountains cost nothing more than petrol and food. 



Lindens said:


> Ok so does this work in reverse???
> I'm trying to find a good job opportunity in Dubai and have applied to several places. I know that Its completely my choice on what feels comfortable for me. But i wanted to list my current New york salary. And maybe you folks can Pull me into reality for what I should expect.
> 
> quick info about me:
> *Position Im applying for:* Advertising Art
> *Location:* living in NEW York City with a US passport
> *age:* 29yrs old
> *family status:* Married NO kids
> *Education: * "Bachelors of science" & "Associate of Applied Science" in graphic design and advertising art.
> *Experience:* 8yrs in my field
> *Current Salary :* 75K-80k USD (I get paid hourly so salary fluctuates)
> 
> *Current Lifestyle:*
> Were not BIG drinkers we Eat out occasionally mostly cooking at home with my wife. For fun we love traveling and anything outdoors.... hiking.... picnicking... Visiting state parks (Which might not happen in Dubai lol )
> 
> were Looking to live in the Marina Area Which seems to be around 70k - 115k AED for a suitable sized apartment.
> 
> Now I know there are SOOOOO many factors that Determine a "GOOD" deal.
> 
> I'm wondering if Its crazy to ask for 25k to 30k (UAE) as my monthly Base.
> Assuming I get a little extra for housing and transportation as well.
> 
> I don't really see too much advertising or graphic jobs being posted so any help is awesome
> 
> Thanks In advance


----------



## TallyHo

Yeah, you'll be fine. If you get into a good building it'll probably have a well-equipped gym and pool for residents (which I use all the time). I also play tennis weekly with a friend who has access to a free tennis court so it cost me nil.

TV packages in the UAE are ****e and satellite is difficult as most buildings ban them. You're probably better off ordering your favourite programmes on DVD from amazon.co.uk but you can also download with a good vpn.



Dubai-meister said:


> Thanks TallyHo, this breakdown of your outgoings is really handy so thanks for taking the time and trouble to post this.
> 
> My lifestyle will be pretty much as yours seems to be - a few meals out, a few drinks (but nothing major, simply because I will be too scared to drink too much out in Dubai in case it goes to my head and a policeman sees me stumbling out of a bar!) and maybe some activities at the weekend. I'm certainly not bothered about an expensive car and have no desire to join an expensive sports club.
> 
> I live in London now and rarely go out any more, I am happy to stay in watching the soaps so one thing that will be a must for me is satellite TV!
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## NewAndConfused

*Transfer*

Hi everyone, 

I need your precious help to make a decision with a little information I have. 

I have been offered to get transferred to Dubai ( I didn't ask for it) to work for an indefinite period of time doing more or less the same job I am currently doing with more responsabilities and the possibility to have a team to manage later on. the office in Dubai is still small with 3 pple from the same team ( and a dozen working with the same group) and I will be the only one doing the job and reporting back to London. 

I currently get 49k£+Bonuses and they made it clear that I will only get the transfer package ( they stil didnt give me details ) but talking to my colleagues the range was between 15k to 20k ( some of them are single and they all were dying to move to the host country ) . I am married and my husband will get sponsored by my company which is a big one american . 

I am Arabic and not scared of the culture change ( my husband is not but he's more excited than I am ) and I don't care much of going there but I want to give it a good try. 

I will ask for my company to organise a trip for 2 soon to visit and get the feeling as we have never been there. 

My question is, should I go ahead and write down my conditions and give them for negotiation ( I will be including 50 % monthly allowance of the rent amount, family medical insurance , agency fee + the relocation sum ) or ask them first for what they are thinking of giving me. 

we have spoken twice and everytime they are asking me to think well about the big change to my personnal life and give them an answer but I need numbers to decide. I thought about everything but without numbers this is all in the air.

I am in a strong position in a way because I don't care if I don't go and I didn't ask for it. so what do you think guys?? 

I am not good at negotiating  but I am not going if I don't feel 100% confortable. 

PS: expats for a definite period of time get the full rent amount paid + the bills + the relocation sum and anything you think about

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## fcjb1970

NewAndConfused said:


> My question is, should I go ahead and write down my conditions and give them for negotiation ( I will be including 50 % monthly allowance of the rent amount, family medical insurance , agency fee + the relocation sum ) or ask them first for what they are thinking of giving me.
> 
> we have spoken twice and everytime they are asking me to think well about the big change to my personnal life and give them an answer but I need numbers to decide. I thought about everything but without numbers this is all in the air.
> 
> I am in a strong position in a way because I don't care if I don't go and I didn't ask for it. so what do you think guys??
> 
> I am not good at negotiating  but I am not going if I don't feel 100% confortable.
> 
> PS: expats for a definite period of time get the full rent amount paid + the bills + the relocation sum and anything you think about
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


It is almost always best to let the other party make the first offer, and in this situation I advice doing that. Also expect that whatever they first offer they are willing to go higher (not always true, but that is the best mindset).

If you give them conditions, those conditions may be less than they were prepared to offer.


----------



## NewAndConfused

fcjb1970 said:


> It is almost always best to let the other party make the first offer, and in this situation I advice doing that. Also expect that whatever they first offer they are willing to go higher (not always true, but that is the best mindset).
> 
> If you give them conditions, those conditions may be less than they were prepared to offer.


I agree, that's true especially they really want me to go so I can't rely on what other got in different situations. and I can seem demanding by giving conditions first . thanks 

what about the trip for 2 ? can I ask for it first before entering into negotiation? I am saying that because I love being in London and I am worried not to like there ..


----------



## DollarExpat

Negotiate on getting School Fees covered, otherwise its a good package.





world_traveller said:


> Howdy:
> 
> I have an offer from Abu Dhabi and my package looks like this:
> 
> *Package:*
> 
> Basic Salary AED29,000/month
> Housing Allowance AED 16,000/month
> Yearly Bonus AED 2X of Gross (Housing + Base)
> Kids education assistance: up to AED35,000 / year/ kid
> Health Insurance covered
> 1 return flight Business Class for the whole family
> 30 days of Annual leave
> 
> *Family:*
> 
> Myself, wife & three (3) young kids (6,4, & 18 months)
> 
> I have an awesome relocation package. I am not worried about relocation.
> 
> Night life days are almost over and I want to lead a decent/reasonable life. Can I sustain in Abudhabi with this pay?
> 
> Your help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> WT


----------



## DollarExpat

I think you should accept the offer, but not before negotiating on adding at least couple of grand to basic, 20k will be ideal for your domain of expertise. Taking a chance in 30s is better than thinking about a move in 40s- when comfort zone and stability starts to matter much more, and this seems like good enough package to take that chance.



Dubai-meister said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This my first post - eeeek! So, please bear with me!
> 
> I have been offered a position working at the Dubai office for one of the worldwide communications agencies. I am currently based in London and have done all the interviews via Skype and have been formally offered the position today. What do people think to the details?
> 
> Salary - AED 30,000 per month (18k basic, 10k housing, 2k travel)
> Relocation package for shipping goods over - 3,500 USD
> They will pay for my flight from London to Dubai when I move over
> They will pay for my accom in 4 x cheques (or however the landlord wants it) and take it from my salary in monthly instalments
> One return flight to London per year (they will refund me the cost)
> 22 days hols plus all public hols
> 
> I am a single, mid-30s male and have been working in the industry for around 10 years. I am currently on a £56,000 salary in London (which is of coursed taxed) but have no benefits with this salary.
> 
> Is this a good offer?
> 
> Thanks guys!


----------



## world_traveller

DollarExpat said:


> Negotiate on getting School Fees covered, otherwise its a good package.


Well....thank you Dollar Expat for the reply. I am currently evaluating the offer such as working culture, company, pay etc... 

I see that you had suggested me to negotiate for school fees coverage. I still have not started negotiating on the pay. I was told that there will be very less negotiation on the standard benefits, which education allowance is one of em. Assuming that there is no room for negotiation, would this be a bad offer pay-wise?


----------



## Lindens

TallyHo said:


> I don't think the advertising sector is particularly well paid in the UAE but I could be wrong. Hopefully someone else will chip in. If you come in as a senior manager it seems realistic but I've been told the industry is both small and notoriously unstable.
> 
> A couple living off 30K will have a decent life. There's tons of free outdoor activities in the UAE - beaches and camping in the desert or mountains cost nothing more than petrol and food.


Thanks Tally....
Not to mention once im there, my wife will probably work as well.
I just want to make sure im not crazy to ask for 30k in my field...


Anyone else??


> Ok so does this work in reverse???
> I'm trying to find a good job opportunity in Dubai and have applied to several places. I know that Its completely my choice on what feels comfortable for me. But i wanted to list my current New york salary. And maybe you folks can Pull me into reality for what I should expect.
> 
> quick info about me:
> Position Im applying for: Advertising Art
> Location: living in NEW York City with a US passport
> age: 29yrs old
> family status: Married NO kids
> Education: "Bachelors of science" & "Associate of Applied Science" in graphic design and advertising art.
> Experience: 8yrs in my field
> Current Salary : 75K-80k USD (I get paid hourly so salary fluctuates)
> 
> Current Lifestyle:
> Were not BIG drinkers we Eat out occasionally mostly cooking at home with my wife. For fun we love traveling and anything outdoors.... hiking.... picnicking... Visiting state parks (Which might not happen in Dubai lol )
> 
> were Looking to live in the Marina Area Which seems to be around 70k - 115k AED for a suitable sized apartment.
> 
> Now I know there are SOOOOO many factors that Determine a "GOOD" deal.
> 
> I'm wondering if Its crazy to ask for 25k to 30k (UAE) as my monthly Base.
> Assuming I get a little extra for housing and transportation as well.
> 
> I don't really see too much advertising or graphic jobs being posted so any help is awesome
> 
> Thanks In advance


----------



## Sarahdarren

Hi I know these questions come up a lot but couldn't see a thread close to ours....

My husband is about to embark on the last stage of a series of interviews and we really hope he gets it!

What we need advice on is info given to us by the recruiter regarding if the package is enough for 2 adults a 2 and 5 year old in a 4 bed villa or apartment...there is so much info but we are going round and round in circles a bit, would somebody be able to advise?

Thank you in advance!

- AED 25'000 per year per child education allowance (for a maximum of 3 children)
- One month's salary relocation allowance
- Monthly salary to be agreed by both parties if successful AED 43'000 per month
- Annual Bonus - this is discretionary, but is judged on your own and the company's performance. 
- family medical insurance

Thats all we know at the moment and we hope to know more next week!

Regards, Sarah


----------



## de Mexicaan

Sarahdarren said:


> Hi I know these questions come up a lot but couldn't see a thread close to ours....
> 
> My husband is about to embark on the last stage of a series of interviews and we really hope he gets it!
> 
> What we need advice on is info given to us by the recruiter regarding if the package is enough for 2 adults a 2 and 5 year old in a 4 bed villa or apartment...there is so much info but we are going round and round in circles a bit, would somebody be able to advise?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> - AED 25'000 per year per child education allowance (for a maximum of 3 children)
> - One month's salary relocation allowance
> - Monthly salary to be agreed by both parties if successful AED 43'000 per month
> - Annual Bonus - this is discretionary, but is judged on your own and the company's performance.
> - family medical insurance
> 
> Thats all we know at the moment and we hope to know more next week!
> 
> Regards, Sarah


Once the children are a bit older, schooling allowance will not be sufficient for a good international or British school. You could also ask for a yearly ticket home for the family, this is very common. Apart from those points you should be ok with that budget, but the attractiveness depends highly on your actual situation of course.


----------



## fcjb1970

NewAndConfused said:


> I agree, that's true especially they really want me to go so I can't rely on what other got in different situations. and I can seem demanding by giving conditions first . thanks
> 
> what about the trip for 2 ? can I ask for it first before entering into negotiation? I am saying that because I love being in London and I am worried not to like there ..


Of course you can ask, worst that can happen is they say no and you decide if that is acceptable.

I will be honest, while I don't think it is a bad thing to come visit if you have never been here I also don't think it is imperative. Yes it is good to see the place, but I don't think you learn much in a few day visit that really gives insight into what living here is like

My view if you love London, then only take an offer which will improve your long term financial picture in a way that would never be possible otherwise


----------



## Mclovin oo7

TallyHo said:


> Let's not be so melodramatic, man.
> 
> Implying that trying to save off of 30K, especially as a single, is comparable to low income workers who make south of 5K a month is ridiculous.
> 
> You are right that it depends on what he wants to do with his time in Dubai. If he wants a fancy German car, go to go to brunch every weekend, play lots of golf, engage in lots of expensive activities, the money will fly out of his wallet.
> 
> But if he's pragmatic with his decisions he can still have a pretty good life whilst saving half his income. And this includes going out regularly for drinks, dining out at Western style restaurants once weekly, going to a curry house for a cheap meal once weekly, hanging out with friends and participating in one or two activities to keep him in shape.
> 
> This is my typical weekly expenditures (note: I have a quasi-vegetarian diet and am not a heavy drinker):
> 
> Groceries for home cooking/consumption: 200 AED
> 1 x meal out at a Madinat Jumeriah type place, including 1-2 drinks and taxi: 200 AED
> 1 x meal at a cheap ethnic restaurant: 50 AED
> 1 x takeaway either lunch or dinner: 50 AED
> 1 x night of a couple drinks and taxi: 200 AED
> Petrol: 65 AED
> Weekend watersports: 100 AED for my share of waterskiing for a few hours (to use as a typical weekend watersport)
> Misc cappucinos: 100 AED
> 
> That's about 1,000 AED.
> 
> Some weeks are certainly more expensive. Others are cheaper.
> 
> 30K with no spouse or children gives you a lot of leeway in your lifestyle choices in Dubai. If he wants to save money whilst still having a good life, it is absolutely doable.


That is what I said, it depends upon the person. Honestly, saving 50% of your salary of 30K/mo in Dubai for any Western expat would be really tough. I am not saying it is not doable but you will have to compromise on life style.

I was at Tokyo last with a friend, after having few beers at Radisson. We ended up spending over 1200 for an evening which was not even something great.

It comes down to your preferences. If he can save 50% out 30K, good for him.


----------



## de Mexicaan

Lindens said:


> Thanks Tally....
> Not to mention once im there, my wife will probably work as well.
> I just want to make sure im not crazy to ask for 30k in my field...
> 
> Anyone else??


I think 30k in total is realistic, I am not sure if you will get more for housing/transport. But you can ask of course


----------



## vantage

Sarahdarren said:


> Hi I know these questions come up a lot but couldn't see a thread close to ours....
> 
> My husband is about to embark on the last stage of a series of interviews and we really hope he gets it!
> 
> What we need advice on is info given to us by the recruiter regarding if the package is enough for 2 adults a 2 and 5 year old in a 4 bed villa or apartment...there is so much info but we are going round and round in circles a bit, would somebody be able to advise?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> - AED 25'000 per year per child education allowance (for a maximum of 3 children)
> - One month's salary relocation allowance
> - Monthly salary to be agreed by both parties if successful AED 43'000 per month
> - Annual Bonus - this is discretionary, but is judged on your own and the company's performance.
> - family medical insurance
> 
> Thats all we know at the moment and we hope to know more next week!
> 
> Regards, Sarah


Don't know what your standard of living is like now, but you will be fine, can have fun, and save.
Maybe go for a 3 bed? Rent is the killer.
We have 2 children, and one of them has bunk beds, so they go in together if we have visitors.


----------



## Sarahdarren

Hi and thank your for responding, it feels like such a mine field at the moment. We need a 4th room as its important for our 19 yr old to have a room when he is over on uni breaks...we are hoping if he gets the position that we live in good commutable distance from Al Salam street for my husband - can you recommend any areas? We have a few in mind...
Also worried about school fees, we have assumed we will have to top up?
Thanks!


----------



## sk_iimc

Dear Forum members,

I want to know what is the range of monthly salary paid to post grads from good B schools with 3-5 yrs of relevant work ex in Treasury sales roles.
This is with relevance to banks in dubai. Local as well as foreign.


----------



## ranaumer3

*% of Basic Salary?*

Dear Friends,

I have an offer from the company of 8000 ,but i'm not satisfied with the salary breakup.

As per the offer letter which i have signed already my basic salary is 2800 AED which is my major worry now as i have already signed the offer letter but employment visa is still in process.

Q. I want to know by law what should be the basic min. salary or min. basic salary % of gross salary?

Q. Can i still discuss with my employer to increase my basic salary as i already signed the offer letter but employment visa and all other process is yet to be done?


Looking forward for your prompt generous response.

Regards and Thanks


----------



## Asdfgh

Hi, check the post by Nathan a few pages before this. Gives a very good indication of the salary levels to expect



londonmandan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Been lurking around a bit and have a few questions (that have been asked millions of times before so I apologise) which I hope could be cleared up, myself and my gf are looking to move to Dubai in Sept. I have been signed up to BAYT for a while now but it does not seem to be working for me.
> 
> I have been getting quite high in the rankings and my CV does get viewed but I get no feedback or response (which I think is quite rude) anyway my background is sales/account management and I am currently working for one of the worlds largest IT Resellers. I don't mind sales but would like a change but quite happy to continue this whilst there but I am stuck as to where to look and what money I would be expected to earn pm.
> 
> My gf is a bank manager for a well known building society and has been doing this for 10+ yrs, again looking on job sites the money seems ok but what should be be expected to earn.
> 
> Without knowing this we are stuck on looking for places to live.
> 
> We are ok for property etc as I have family & friends there etc but they don't know squat about this lol
> 
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> Danny


----------



## Dubai2live

*Need a good idea on figures*

Hi
This is my first time to post on here but wondering of anyone can ho with same basic start off info regarding figures. My husband is in construction, current position as national construction manager. We are looking at relocating and are in the process of speaking to recruitment agencies in Dubai. The more we research the more confused we get. 

FAMILY and LIFESTYLE:
Australian
Married with two kids (one year old and 4 year old). 4 year old will be starting school next year which would be prep for Aussie. 
We have a dog
Not overly frivolous with money but like to eat out a couple of times a week, family activities etc and eat good food at home

HUSBANDS WORK EXPERIENCE:
Worked in the industry for almost 18 years (he is 36 years old)
Had own building company and now in upper management within a building company. 

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR:
A 3-4 bedroom villa (semidetached fine) with yard close to good international school
Would LOVE a private pool but not sure about budget!
Gym, cafes/restaurants, petrol station, shops inc retail and groceries, medical all within close proximity
We're thinking Springs or Meadows.... Would love the palm but think it will be too expensive. 

Ideally we'd like the annual salary to be quoted and all the additional benefits on top of that, ie housing allowance, schooling allowance, health insurance, family flights, visas, relocation etc. 

We need to also get an idea on utilities expenses and phone/Internet expenses. We would hope the employment package will include a car allowance too. 

Given current employment conditions in Dubai, does anyone have any idea what my husband could expect as a base salary and the additional benefits...? We want to be able to experience the culture and the lifestyle in Dubai but we REALLY want to SAVE a lot!!!! Five year plan to be in Dubai. 

We are currently within a highly affluent area in Brisbane with much to do and plenty of cafes and restaurants within walking distance. Really big and nice home (rented). Do employers try to match standard of living in home country when offering benefits?

Thanks so much for any help you can offer. So confused but excited at the same time!!!


----------



## vantage

You need to spend a bit more time reading through this thread. 

An hour spent reading will answer almost all of your questions. They are very common!

As to matching your lifestyle back home, if they want YOU, then they will do their best. However, it's all about the TOTAL package. Don't get hung up on this allowance , that allowance. Add it all up as a TOTAL, and see where you are.
Having done your reading, as noted above, you'll have a good idea of costs.

Brookfield Multiplex are here, and it's wall to wall Australians in there. Maybe worth having a chat with them?

Can't see the palm being a 'local' environment that you are after. It's just cul de sacs, several miles offshore, in my opinion. Does absolutely nothing for me.

Don't worry about petrol stations being close by.....they are everywhere!


----------



## sk_iimc

sk_iimc said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> I want to know what is the range of monthly salary paid to post grads from good B schools with 3-5 yrs of relevant work ex in Treasury sales roles.
> This is with relevance to banks in dubai. Local as well as foreign.


Someone plz reply to my querry..


----------



## Guest

Read the posts in this thread. I posted the average salaries survey for almost all positions a few pages back. We cant post it every day in every page.


----------



## fahed_world

*Salary Adequacy & Company Information*

Hi every body;
i have been offered a job at Expro North Sea Ltd.
I am currently working at Samsung Engineering Arabia.

1. Can any body plz tell me any back ground & area of bussiness of Expro North Sea Ltd.
2. i have been offered basic salary with out tax deduction 175,550 $ per annum.
please guide me what shall be the taxation slab for me and is this salary enough for living in aberdeen, i have two kids and one will going to school.

i have to finally give answer to them soon ...so looking forward for replies...


----------



## QOFE

fahed_world said:


> Hi every body;
> i have been offered a job at Expro North Sea Ltd.
> I am currently working at Samsung Engineering Arabia.
> 
> 1. Can any body plz tell me any back ground & area of bussiness of Expro North Sea Ltd.
> 2. i have been offered basic salary with out tax deduction 175,550 $ per annum.
> please guide me what shall be the taxation slab for me and is this salary enough for living in aberdeen, i have two kids and one will going to school.
> 
> i have to finally give answer to them soon ...so looking forward for replies...


1) Google is your friend
2) A dollar salary in the UK? You need to post on the UK forum rather than Dubai...


----------



## fahed_world

QOFE said:


> 1) Google is your friend
> 2) A dollar salary in the UK? You need to post on the UK forum rather than Dubai...


I am trying to find out every thing i can, i actually aberdeen is temporary location for 1 year , n then i will move to Dubai with the same salary ....
i know for dubai this salary is very good, however i dont have any idea abt aberdeen ...taxation, expenses etc .


----------



## ZzaherR

Dear All,

I need you to advise me on this.

I'm regional Sales manager taking care of the middle east of an aeronautical french company in France.

I live in Toulouse France, 26 Yo, Married with no kids.

As diplomas i have a bachelor degree in aeronautics + a masters degree + a french M.B.A like.
2.5 Years Experience.

The project consists of coming to Dubai and open a branch company in Dafza where i will be the director and manager and doing all the sales. So this will add administrative and other work to my initial work and will have good and long working hours.


What is offered to me:

20k AED/Month as basic Salary
a pourcentage on my sales that should represent arround 5 to 8k AED/Month.

So let's say 28K AED/Month without any allowances or healhcare or other and i should take care of it my self.

I'm willing to live in Marina where the appartment rent should be arround 8K/month. 

What do you think of this Salary regarding the project, my diplomas, and the local salaries?


Your help would be much appreciated as i have to take a decision quickly.


----------



## TallyHo

Your school fees are too low. Fees vary from school to school but odds are you're looking at a minimum of 35,000, with between 45,000-65,000 more realistic (the upper end is for the higher years). 

Odds are you will have to top up.

Where you live will be determined by budget. 

Is Al Salam Street in Abu Dhabi? If so are you looking to live in Dubai or AD?



Sarahdarren said:


> Hi and thank your for responding, it feels like such a mine field at the moment. We need a 4th room as its important for our 19 yr old to have a room when he is over on uni breaks...we are hoping if he gets the position that we live in good commutable distance from Al Salam street for my husband - can you recommend any areas? We have a few in mind...
> Also worried about school fees, we have assumed we will have to top up?
> Thanks!


----------



## TallyHo

Aim for an all-inclusive package value of at least 50,000 AED and you'll be ok. More than this the better it is.

If you want an area with lots of cafes and shops nearby look at Jumeirah and Umm Suqeim. The freehold areas are a bit Truman Showish. 



Dubai2live said:


> Hi
> This is my first time to post on here but wondering of anyone can ho with same basic start off info regarding figures. My husband is in construction, current position as national construction manager. We are looking at relocating and are in the process of speaking to recruitment agencies in Dubai. The more we research the more confused we get.
> 
> FAMILY and LIFESTYLE:
> Australian
> Married with two kids (one year old and 4 year old). 4 year old will be starting school next year which would be prep for Aussie.
> We have a dog
> Not overly frivolous with money but like to eat out a couple of times a week, family activities etc and eat good food at home
> 
> HUSBANDS WORK EXPERIENCE:
> Worked in the industry for almost 18 years (he is 36 years old)
> Had own building company and now in upper management within a building company.
> 
> WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR:
> A 3-4 bedroom villa (semidetached fine) with yard close to good international school
> Would LOVE a private pool but not sure about budget!
> Gym, cafes/restaurants, petrol station, shops inc retail and groceries, medical all within close proximity
> We're thinking Springs or Meadows.... Would love the palm but think it will be too expensive.
> 
> Ideally we'd like the annual salary to be quoted and all the additional benefits on top of that, ie housing allowance, schooling allowance, health insurance, family flights, visas, relocation etc.
> 
> We need to also get an idea on utilities expenses and phone/Internet expenses. We would hope the employment package will include a car allowance too.
> 
> Given current employment conditions in Dubai, does anyone have any idea what my husband could expect as a base salary and the additional benefits...? We want to be able to experience the culture and the lifestyle in Dubai but we REALLY want to SAVE a lot!!!! Five year plan to be in Dubai.
> 
> We are currently within a highly affluent area in Brisbane with much to do and plenty of cafes and restaurants within walking distance. Really big and nice home (rented). Do employers try to match standard of living in home country when offering benefits?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help you can offer. So confused but excited at the same time!!!


----------



## TallyHo

It seems a bit low for someone with that level of responsibilities. 

What kind of legal liabilities will you have if you're a director and opening the branch? I would never take a job that included legal liabilities should the sh*t hit the fan. 



ZzaherR said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need you to advise me on this.
> 
> I'm regional Sales manager taking care of the middle east of an aeronautical french company in France.
> 
> I live in Toulouse France, 26 Yo, Married with no kids.
> 
> As diplomas i have a bachelor degree in aeronautics + a masters degree + a french M.B.A like.
> 2.5 Years Experience.
> 
> The project consists of coming to Dubai and open a branch company in Dafza where i will be the director and manager and doing all the sales. So this will add administrative and other work to my initial work and will have good and long working hours.
> 
> 
> What is offered to me:
> 
> 20k AED/Month as basic Salary
> a pourcentage on my sales that should represent arround 5 to 8k AED/Month.
> 
> So let's say 28K AED/Month without any allowances or healhcare or other and i should take care of it my self.
> 
> I'm willing to live in Marina where the appartment rent should be arround 8K/month.
> 
> What do you think of this Salary regarding the project, my diplomas, and the local salaries?
> 
> 
> Your help would be much appreciated as i have to take a decision quickly.


----------



## ZzaherR

TallyHo said:


> It seems a bit low for someone with that level of responsibilities.
> 
> What kind of legal liabilities will you have if you're a director and opening the branch? I would never take a job that included legal liabilities should the sh*t hit the fan.



Sir Thank you for your prompt answer,

Actually our company is owned by 2persons, they will be the shareholders of the company, the will stay in france of course. I have no shares in it. I will be the managing director taking care of everyday's business.

Yes I have responsabilities, alot of. I have to increase our business in middle east by being close to our clients. I will travel 2days a week to one of our clients in the GCC region and 3days a week i will be in office.


As for Legal Liabilities this is very limited for me with no risks.


So what do you think is a fair salary package to ask for?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

ZzaherR said:


> Sir Thank you for your prompt answer,
> 
> Actually our company is owned by 2persons, they will be the shareholders of the company, the will stay in france of course. I have no shares in it. I will be the managing director taking care of everyday's business.
> 
> Yes I have responsabilities, alot of. I have to increase our business in middle east by being close to our clients. I will travel 2days a week to one of our clients in the GCC region and 3days a week i will be in office.
> 
> 
> As for Legal Liabilities this is very limited for me with no risks.
> 
> 
> So what do you think is a fair salary package to ask for?


Personally I would tie down the job actuality and the expected results. From there you can then drill down to a suitable package.

From what you say in your earlier post the strategy potentially does not seem to fit the expected operational outcome. Lack of local market knowledge and investment in such a project invariably leads to failure. Being a "one man band" in the region in itself will not gain you profitable sales alone and the initial overhead plus set up period can be fraught with frustration. Have you a full business plan in place? Were you involved deeply in it? Timescales set from a European office will most certainly be optimistically short and the ROI above that reasonably achievable in that window.

Having set up three regional offices in Dubai, Qatar and Bahrain for multinationals just make sure you're sure that your strategic planning is bullet proof and costed (including sign off) otherwise regardless of package you'll be chase fresh air. Good luck. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ZzaherR

Roxtec Blue said:


> Personally I would tie down the job actuality and the expected results. From there you can then drill down to a suitable package.
> 
> From what you say in your earlier post the strategy potentially does not seem to fit the expected operational outcome. Lack of local market knowledge and investment in such a project invariably leads to failure. Being a "one man band" in the region in itself will not gain you profitable sales alone and the initial overhead plus set up period can be fraught with frustration. Have you a full business plan in place? Were you involved deeply in it? Timescales set from a European office will most certainly be optimistically short and the ROI above that reasonably achievable in that window.
> 
> Having set up three regional offices in Dubai, Qatar and Bahrain for multinationals just make sure you're sure that your strategic planning is bullet proof and costed (including sign off) otherwise regardless of package you'll be chase fresh air. Good luck. :fingerscrossed:



Thank you for this answer, but yes all the plan is bullet proof regarding investment, ROI, and all those questions 

I am doing 1.5M Euro today on that market and would expect a jump to 2M Euro. So this is very realistic numbers. All airlines of the ME are our clients.

Any way this was not the subject  :focus: 

I justed wanted to know if what is offered is low or in the good average


----------



## Dubai2live

Thanks for responding. And yes this thread has been very helpful and I've spent over an hour each night over the last week sifting through the many pages but I just seem to get more confused the further I go on. The reason I asked about petrol stations was it was mentioned in forums how good it was to have a petrol station within or close to the communities, so I guess I just presumed they were few and far between.... 

I'll dig through the pages a bit more and see if any further solid answers come up. Thanks again!



vantage said:


> You need to spend a bit more time reading through this thread.
> 
> An hour spent reading will answer almost all of your questions. They are very common!
> 
> As to matching your lifestyle back home, if they want YOU, then they will do their best. However, it's all about the TOTAL package. Don't get hung up on this allowance , that allowance. Add it all up as a TOTAL, and see where you are.
> Having done your reading, as noted above, you'll have a good idea of costs.
> 
> Brookfield Multiplex are here, and it's wall to wall Australians in there. Maybe worth having a chat with them?
> 
> Can't see the palm being a 'local' environment that you are after. It's just cul de sacs, several miles offshore, in my opinion. Does absolutely nothing for me.
> 
> Don't worry about petrol stations being close by.....they are everywhere!


----------



## Dubai2live

Ha! I actually did start thinking that about the freehold areas but couldn't grab a description of it!!  Thanks for responding!



TallyHo said:


> Aim for an all-inclusive package value of at least 50,000 AED and you'll be ok. More than this the better it is.
> 
> If you want an area with lots of cafes and shops nearby look at Jumeirah and Umm Suqeim. The freehold areas are a bit Truman Showish.


----------



## Clement Naidoo

Hi, I have been offered a job in Fujairah with a salary of 12000 a company car with maintenance done by the company, full medical insurance for myself and my wife and 2 kids. The company will pay relocation of 25000 (flights to and from South Africa once a year). Is this enough to survive?


----------



## TallyHo

12,000 plus a company car.

No housing or school fees?

Does Fujairah even have an international school? It's not Dubai but a town in the backwaters of the UAE. 

If you don't have a separate housing allowance or school fees on top of that 12K basic then it's a no go.



Clement Naidoo said:


> Hi, I have been offered a job in Fujairah with a salary of 12000 a company car with maintenance done by the company, full medical insurance for myself and my wife and 2 kids. The company will pay relocation of 25000 (flights to and from South Africa once a year). Is this enough to survive?


----------



## Clement Naidoo

Thanks for the info. I will definitely take this into consideration when speaking to the company.


----------



## MKD

Hi,I'm new to this forum and I have a couple of questions to ask you guys. First of all I've been offered a job as a assistant store manager in McDonald's in Dubai. I get paid housing and meals,paid return ticker to home and visa. My salary is supposed to be around $680. Is it enough to live a modest life in Dubai with that kind of money and by modest I mean going out once or twice a month in a bar drinking couple of drinks etc,maybe some sightseeing. Also can I afford to buy a car,for example 2005 Audi A4 or VW Golf ? 
Hoping to get a reply


----------



## vantage

MKD said:


> Hi,I'm new to this forum and I have a couple of questions to ask you guys. First of all I've been offered a job as a assistant store manager in McDonald's in Dubai. I get paid housing and meals,paid return ticker to home and visa. My salary is supposed to be around $680. Is it enough to live a modest life in Dubai with that kind of money and by modest I mean going out once or twice a month in a bar drinking couple of drinks etc,maybe some sightseeing. Also can I afford to buy a car,for example 2005 Audi A4 or VW Golf ?
> Hoping to get a reply


Do you get fries with that?

This is around 2,500 AED / month.
This seems very very low.

out of interest, when they say 'includes meals' do they expect you to eat McDonalds 3 times a day, or do they provide a varied diet?
If it is the former, then the salary is fairly irrelevant - you will probably be in hospital within the first month with scurvy.


----------



## MKD

vantage said:


> Do you get fries with that?
> 
> This is around 2,500 AED / month.
> This seems very very low.
> 
> out of interest, when they say 'includes meals' do they expect you to eat McDonalds 3 times a day, or do they provide a varied diet?
> If it is the former, then the salary is fairly irrelevant - you will probably be in hospital within the first month with scurvy.


Yup,you're expected to eat there. My biggest dilema is this,with my current job I make around 250 eur,about $320 which for a 22 yro living at his parents house is barely enough and if I accept this offer for Dubai I'd make double that,but is that enough for a living there with all cost for housing,bills and insurance paid ??


----------



## Infallable90

MKD said:


> Yup,you're expected to eat there. My biggest dilema is this,with my current job I make around 250 eur,about $320 which for a 22 yro living at his parents house is barely enough and if I accept this offer for Dubai I'd make double that,but is that enough for a living there with all cost for housing,bills and insurance paid ??


This is a terrible move - you should definitely not work for for anyone who expects you to eat three square meals a day at McDonald's. This will be a huge mistake!!


----------



## MKD

Infallable90 said:


> This is a terrible move - you should definitely not work for for anyone who expects you to eat three square meals a day at McDonald's. This will be a huge mistake!!


hahaha but you aren't forced you must only eat there.Anyway thanks for your opinions


----------



## vantage

MKD said:


> hahaha but you aren't forced you must only eat there.Anyway thanks for your opinions


No, you are not forced to, but you will not be able to afford to eat elsewhere.
McDonalds accommodation will not be nearly close to the comfort of living in your parents house.
It is probably a long way from anywhere you might want to be, as well.


----------



## bryanburnett

hi folks really need an answer quick on salary advice i am due to discuss things tomorrow with my boss about relocating to abu dhabi , he is giving me my same uk salary over there which is approx 200000 dirhams they cover my accomodation and will give car as well on top of this , and all the usual stuff like medical cover and that but is this a reasonable amount to live on and maybe save some as well which is my major reason for wanting to do this , any advice is helpful as this has came out of the blue and i am not prepared proper , and any questions i should be asking him before i decide

thanks for any assistance


----------



## QOFE

bryanburnett said:


> hi folks really need an answer quick on salary advice i am due to discuss things tomorrow with my boss about relocating to abu dhabi , he is giving me my same uk salary over there which is approx 200000 dirhams they cover my accomodation and will give car as well on top of this , and all the usual stuff like medical cover and that but is this a reasonable amount to live on and maybe save some as well which is my major reason for wanting to do this , any advice is helpful as this has came out of the blue and i am not prepared proper , and any questions i should be asking him before i decide
> 
> thanks for any assistance


Christ, do you ever breathe?


----------



## JKFOX

Hi all, this is my first post. I'm starting my new job in Dubai on October first. My package is £50k plus 85,000 AED car and 110,000 AED Accommodation allowance. 

I'm pretty happy with it, is that a decent salary to be able to save and have a good standard of living?


----------



## uhohdubai

Moving around November to Dubai. 257k AED, 2 BR apt in marina district. 2020 AED / month car allowance. Thoughts on this offer.


----------



## vantage

Repeat statement for the newbies.........


We cannot comment on a package if all you say is " they are offering this, is it enough?"

It's all about how it compares to your current salary (gross, including spouse)
Married?
Children?
How many?
How old?
Did you live in London / New York. Or Stornoway / Bumfeck, Arizona? Affects your impression of cost of living.
Are you waving a good job, or fighting redundancy etc?
What industry are you in? There's a lot of expertise in here!


Are you the sort of person that describes their interests as " going out, cozy nights in, socialising, cinema etc" or "extreme sports, circus horse training etc"

4,000 aed a month is enough for some people from some backgrounds
65,000 aed a month is not enough for others.

You need to give us some clues if you want us to give up our own, unpaid free time to give you advice on this big life change of yours!

Are you really prepared to make the decision based on...
Anonymous Internet bloke 1 "is x,xxx enough?"
Anonymous Internet bloke 2 "yes"

That would seem to be a worthless exchange.


----------



## Aldo1985

Morning all,

So I have just currently been over to Dubai to discuss package around new job. I am married with one 3.5 year old and a bambino on the way. Just looking to get some expertise from the forum wether its worth my while leaving a job I enjoy at home for a opportunity of internal promotion and expat experience?

Salary - 230k aed p/a
Housing - 150k aed p/a
Bonus - 37k aed p/a
Car - 35k aed p/a

There has been no offer on educating the children so I guess that would be footed by myself and they have only offered 1 return flight p/a. Taking into consideration were not a family that likes to be stuck indoors I'm not sure this is worth my while.

Any thoughts and comments are much appreciated

Aldo


----------



## Aldo1985

*Forum expertise needed on job offer*

Morning all,

So I have just currently been over to Dubai to discuss package around new job. I am married with one 3.5 year old and a bambino on the way. Just looking to get some expertise from the forum wether its worth my while leaving a job I enjoy at home for a opportunity of internal promotion and expat experience?

Salary - 230k aed p/a
Housing - 150k aed p/a
Bonus - 37k aed p/a
Car - 35k aed p/a

There has been no offer on educating the children so I guess that would be footed by myself and they have only offered 1 return flight p/a. Taking into consideration were not a family that likes to be stuck indoors I'm not sure this is worth my while.

Any thoughts and comments are much appreciated

Aldo


----------



## JKFOX

I currently earn £60k gross including bonus in th UK. My job in Dubai is 270,000 AED, 110,00 AED living allowance, 85,000 AED car allowance and uncapped bonus minimum 60,000 AED per year.

Not married, but engaged. My fiancée is going to work as well but is yet to secure a job.
No children
Currently live in a nice area of manchester (Didsbury)
Are you waving a good job, or fighting redundancy etc?
I'm moving over as a business development manager for the construction manufacturing company that I already work for in the uk. The job I am taking is a slightly more senior role than the job I currently have.


My fiancée and I have modest interests, we will go out for nights out but are intent on saving money out in Dubai.

Will the salary enable us to live comfortably and save?


----------



## vantage

Aldo1985 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> So I have just currently been over to Dubai to discuss package around new job. I am married with one 3.5 year old and a bambino on the way. Just looking to get some expertise from the forum wether its worth my while leaving a job I enjoy at home for a opportunity of internal promotion and expat experience?
> 
> Salary - 230k aed p/a
> Housing - 150k aed p/a
> Bonus - 37k aed p/a
> Car - 35k aed p/a
> 
> There has been no offer on educating the children so I guess that would be footed by myself and they have only offered 1 return flight p/a. Taking into consideration were not a family that likes to be stuck indoors I'm not sure this is worth my while.
> 
> Any thoughts and comments are much appreciated
> 
> Aldo


Definitely ask for schooling.
It could be 60,000 to 100,000 per annul for Primary Education once you have both children in school....


----------



## vantage

JKFOX said:


> I currently earn £60k gross including bonus in th UK. My job in Dubai is 270,000 AED, 110,00 AED living allowance, 85,000 AED car allowance and uncapped bonus minimum 60,000 AED per year.
> 
> Not married, but engaged. My fiancée is going to work as well but is yet to secure a job.
> No children
> Currently live in a nice area of manchester (Didsbury)
> Are you waving a good job, or fighting redundancy etc?
> I'm moving over as a business development manager for the construction manufacturing company that I already work for in the uk. The job I am taking is a slightly more senior role than the job I currently have.
> 
> My fiancée and I have modest interests, we will go out for nights out but are intent on saving money out in Dubai.
> 
> Will the salary enable us to live comfortably and save?


Definitely. You can have fun, holidays, and send a chunk of cash home.
This is around £93K against your £60K UK. Which is a sensible uplift.
You have so far avoided the biggest drain on cash here - children!
Worth asking them to write in an education allowance if you can get away with it. Nice to have it if you end up married and spawning.
Are you getting married first? If you do, you'll get all her visa stuff covered by your company.
You cannot sponsor her if you are not hitched.
She can come on a tourist visa, but not 'legally' live with you. There are other threads on this issue.

That's an enormous car allowance.... Sure it's not a one-off?!


----------



## JKFOX

:clap2:


vantage said:


> Definitely. You can have fun, holidays, and send a chunk of cash home.
> This is around £93K against your £60K UK. Which is a sensible uplift.
> You have so far avoided the biggest drain on cash here - children!
> Worth asking them to write in an education allowance if you can get away with it. Nice to have it if you end up married and spawning.
> Are you getting married first? If you do, you'll get all her visa stuff covered by your company.
> You cannot sponsor her if you are not hitched.
> She can come on a tourist visa, but not 'legally' live with you. There are other threads on this issue.
> 
> That's an enormous car allowance.... Sure it's not a one-off?!


A one off I'm sure. Basically I'm allowed a car up to the value of 85,000 AED.... I'm assuming its a passat type range.


----------



## vantage

JKFOX said:


> I currently earn £60k gross including bonus in th UK. My job in Dubai is 270,000 AED, 110,00 AED living allowance, 85,000 AED car allowance and uncapped bonus minimum 60,000 AED per year.
> 
> Not married, but engaged. My fiancée is going to work as well but is yet to secure a job.
> No children
> Currently live in a nice area of manchester (Didsbury)
> Are you waving a good job, or fighting redundancy etc?
> I'm moving over as a business development manager for the construction manufacturing company that I already work for in the uk. The job I am taking is a slightly more senior role than the job I currently have.
> 
> My fiancée and I have modest interests, we will go out for nights out but are intent on saving money out in Dubai.
> 
> Will the salary enable us to live comfortably and save?


I've never understood the concept of a bonus with a guaranteed minimum. If it genuinely has a minimum, it's salary.
Only the discretionary part is bonus.


----------



## fcjb1970

vantage said:


> I've never understood the concept of a bonus with a guaranteed minimum. If it genuinely has a minimum, it's salary.
> Only the discretionary part is bonus.


Because there is no such thing is a minimum bonus, and anyone who lets themselves be convinced otherwise is being naive at best. Anytime a statement like that is made it is based on some sort of corporate performance. What it really mean is, if we meet our (completely unrealistic?) goals then you get this minimum bonus.

As you point out a guaranteed bonus is called salary.

I have had jobs that had great bonus structures and have received excellent bonuses at some points in my career, but I would never count on it.


----------



## zed_kid

vantage said:


> I've never understood the concept of a bonus with a guaranteed minimum. If it genuinely has a minimum, it's salary.
> Only the discretionary part is bonus.


Is it because they’re trying to keep the basic low for gratuity calculations? 

Also would love to know what you could lease for 85k aed a month


----------



## vantage

zed_kid said:


> Is it because they&#146;re trying to keep the basic low for gratuity calculations?
> 
> Also would love to know what you could lease for 85k aed a month


Who knows, but it would have rail guns. And a hot tub!


----------



## earthworm88

zed_kid said:


> Also would love to know what you could lease for 85k aed a month


A year, not a month. 
85k a month? you could probably charter a helicopter a few times


----------



## Roxtec Blue

earthworm88 said:


> A year, not a month.
> 85k a month? you could probably charter a helicopter a few times


For just over 7k a month you can something very tasty


----------



## fcjb1970

zed_kid said:


> Is it because they’re trying to keep the basic low for gratuity calculations?


They define things as allowances to avoid paying EOS but when something is called a bonus, it means they do not have to pay it at all. Big difference.


----------



## vantage

earthworm88 said:


> A year, not a month.
> 85k a month? you could probably charter a helicopter a few times


One off, he said
Not annual
Not monthly


----------



## Aldo1985

vantage said:


> Definitely ask for schooling.
> It could be 60,000 to 100,000 per annul for Primary Education once you have both children in school....


They said no....swerve it?


----------



## Mattyzsound

*Moving to Dubai first time expat*



Hi everybody, 


I was hoping for some people to help me out..

I have been offered a job at a company in dubai in a senior role, they have offered 210,000AED, per annum..does this sounds about right for a senior role. 

i don't have any accommodation or transport included in this offer, just 1 month accommodation and a car for a month

Are there certain things that should be written in the contract...? 

All very daunting at the moment, but very exciting!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Aldo1985 said:


> They said no....swerve it?


I would certainly question why they wouldn't stump up for the education side. The rest of the package looks "normal" but certainly the lack of commitment on the family front would make me wonder. I personally wouldn't put my children's education at risk through lack of funds here in Dubai. Good luck in whatever you decide.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mattyzsound

Hi everybody, 


I was hoping for some people to help me out..

I have been offered a job at a company in dubai in a senior role, they have offered 210,000AED, per annum..does this sounds about right for a senior role. 

i don't have any accommodation or transport included in this offer, just 1 month accommodation and a car for a month

Are there certain things that should be written in the contract...? 

All very daunting at the moment, but very exciting!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Simey

Mattyzsound said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> 
> I was hoping for some people to help me out..
> 
> I have been offered a job at a company in dubai in a senior role, they have offered 210,000AED, per annum..does this sounds about right for a senior role.
> 
> i don't have any accommodation or transport included in this offer, just 1 month accommodation and a car for a month
> 
> Are there certain things that should be written in the contract...?
> 
> All very daunting at the moment, but very exciting!!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes - if it is a senior role at a MacDonald's. 

There is a sticky thread that discusses expat packages, which would be a good starting place for you since you apparently aren't being offered one.


----------



## vantage

Mattyzsound said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I was hoping for some people to help me out..
> 
> I have been offered a job at a company in dubai in a senior role, they have offered 210,000AED, per annum..does this sounds about right for a senior role.
> 
> i don't have any accommodation or transport included in this offer, just 1 month accommodation and a car for a month
> 
> Are there certain things that should be written in the contract...?
> 
> All very daunting at the moment, but very exciting!!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Salary now?
Married?
Kids?
Age?


----------



## earthworm88

vantage said:


> Salary now?
> Married?
> Kids?
> Age?


Ah shucks, vantage.....guess your crystal ball is out of service this morning?


----------



## fcjb1970

Simey said:


> Yes - if it is a senior role at a MacDonald's.


Ha, exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Mattyzsound

vantage said:


> Salary now?
> Married?
> Kids?
> Age?


20k now
Single
No
Kids
29


----------



## Mattyzsound

Wow your a sarcastic bunch thanks or the help


----------



## fcjb1970

Mattyzsound said:


> Wow your a sarcastic bunch thanks or the help


Yes we are, but seriously 'senior role' has no meaning. Is it head waiter or CEO both would be considered a senior role in context. If you are CEO I would say the salary a bit on the low end, for head waiter it is pretty good


----------



## abbzia786

Hello all
I was hoping to get some advice from you all. I am a US citizen
Family background: 33 yrs married with 5.5 yr old son and 3 yr old daughter
Educational Background: BS and MS in Mech Engg (Northern Illinois University) 2005, MBA (Northern Illinois University) 2012
Work Background: Applications Engineer 2005-2012, Branch Sales Manager 2012 - Present in Chicago for a commercial pump company
Offer Received to relocate to Dubai: The offering company is relocating someone internationally for the first time. Position title is International Regional Sales Development Manager. This position is responsible for growing business in the MENA region (Middle East and North Africa) and requires upto 50% travel. Offer includes after 1st round of negotiation USD 9,200 per month (approximately 33,500 AED per month). This includes car allowance, higher schooling costs and higher cost of housing in Dubai. Personally I am not satisfied with the offer but wanted to seek advice as I think this will be a good career move.
What advice or suggestions would you give me about this offer? Any comments are appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## Mattyzsound

fcjb1970 said:


> Yes we are, but seriously 'senior role' has no meaning. Is it head waiter or CEO both would be considered a senior role in context. If you are CEO I would say the salary a bit on the low end, for head waiter it is pretty good


It's a senior technician at an production company, audio lighting etc


----------



## abbzia786

*Moving from USA to Dubai*

Hello all
I was hoping to get some advice from you all. I am a US citizen
Family background: 33 yrs married with 5.5 yr old son and 3 yr old daughter
Educational Background: BS and MS in Mech Engg (Northern Illinois University) 2005, MBA (Northern Illinois University) 2012
Work Background: Applications Engineer 2005-2012, Branch Sales Manager 2012 - Present in Chicago for a commercial pump company
Offer Received to relocate to Dubai: The offering company is relocating someone internationally for the first time. Position title is International Regional Sales Development Manager. This position is responsible for growing business in the MENA region (Middle East and North Africa) and requires upto 50% travel. Offer includes after 1st round of negotiation USD 9,200 per month (approximately 33,500 AED per month). This includes car allowance, higher schooling costs and higher cost of housing in Dubai. Personally I am not satisfied with the offer but wanted to seek advice as I think this will be a good career move.
What advice or suggestions would you give me about this offer? Any comments are appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## Tropicana

Is the USD 9,200 all inclusive, i.e with housing and schooling included ?

If so, I would reject it as you will have 2 kids in school in a years time, and it will be very hard to cover everything on that. 
Btw, does it cross the treshhold that US citizens need wrt taxes ? 

Professionally speaking, the fact that you will be responsible for growth and travel within the entire MENA is something you may want actual details of, like:
1) Would it involve travel to Iraq, Egypt, Morocco etc.? Many companies have someone covering the GCC only.
2) It is the first time that your company is relocating someone; would that mean higher expectations of your performance? 

And of course the last bit, how well are they paying you now, and how "settled" are you, like do you own a home, does your spouse have a job etc. ?


----------



## Stevesolar

abbzia786 said:


> Hello all
> I was hoping to get some advice from you all. I am a US citizen
> Family background: 33 yrs married with 5.5 yr old son and 3 yr old daughter
> Educational Background: BS and MS in Mech Engg (Northern Illinois University) 2005, MBA (Northern Illinois University) 2012
> Work Background: Applications Engineer 2005-2012, Branch Sales Manager 2012 - Present in Chicago for a commercial pump company
> Offer Received to relocate to Dubai: The offering company is relocating someone internationally for the first time. Position title is International Regional Sales Development Manager. This position is responsible for growing business in the MENA region (Middle East and North Africa) and requires upto 50% travel. Offer includes after 1st round of negotiation USD 9,200 per month (approximately 33,500 AED per month). This includes car allowance, higher schooling costs and higher cost of housing in Dubai.
> Thank you!


Hi
With your qualifications and experience, I would be pushing for the following:-
33,500 AED base salary
2500 AED per month car allowance
25000 AED per child per/ per year towards school fees
10000 AED per moth housing allowance
Plus medical insuance for family, return flights per year etc. Etc.

If you dont get the above, just remember that you will probably be spending in excess of 20,000 AED per month for housing, car, utilities, food, school fees etc.

Cheers
steve


----------



## jerry-2013

good luck ，This is a good salary


----------



## abbzia786

Tropicana said:


> Is the USD 9,200 all inclusive, i.e with housing and schooling included ?
> 
> If so, I would reject it as you will have 2 kids in school in a years time, and it will be very hard to cover everything on that.
> Btw, does it cross the treshhold that US citizens need wrt taxes ?
> 
> Professionally speaking, the fact that you will be responsible for growth and travel within the entire MENA is something you may want actual details of, like:
> 1) Would it involve travel to Iraq, Egypt, Morocco etc.? Many companies have someone covering the GCC only.
> 2) It is the first time that your company is relocating someone; would that mean higher expectations of your performance?
> 
> And of course the last bit, how well are they paying you now, and how "settled" are you, like do you own a home, does your spouse have a job etc. ?




Dear Tropicana 
Thank you for the details and valuable feedback.
This is almost like a competitor company I got an offer from. It does not require travel to Iraq, Syria. Not sure about Egypt and Morocco. Primarily and heavily working with distributors in UAE and Saudi Arabia.
There are a couple of bonus/incentives and obviously there is no guarantee to this. One is the standard incentive that everyone receives and they mentioned it was approx USD 5000 per month and then performance incentive which is 3% of increase in sales based on a 5 year rolling average. They havent shared specific numbers with me but they expect at the very least to be in the range of USD 15K to 20K. I am not sure what the tax threshold is. I think anything over USD 92000 is taxable if i live in Dubai. 
They are also paying for 25 days of vacation and all relocation expenses will be covered which includes furniture and 1 car moving to Dubai.
The company that I work for now - I get USD 94K per year with approximately $25-30K in bonuses all of which is obviously taxable.
I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Stevesolar

Mattyzsound said:


> It's a senior technician at an production company, audio lighting etc


To continue with the interrogation.....

Lights are lights, sound is sound - you cannot change the laws of physics.

What skills will you be bringing to Dubai that your future employer cannot get from someone from India or philippines?

Reason for this question is that your CV will be compared with people from around the globe and there are plenty of talented people from above countries who would jump at the salary you mentioned, as they have a lower cost base.

Unless you have some extremely special skill that cannot be got from elsewhere - you would struggle to negotiate a better package (and i believe you would possibly struggle to manage on the package mentioned, depending on your lifestyle)


Best of luck - whatever you decide.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## abbzia786

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> With your qualifications and experience, I would be pushing for the following:-
> 33,500 AED base salary
> 2500 AED per month car allowance
> 25000 AED per child per/ per year towards school fees
> 10000 AED per moth housing allowance
> Plus medical insuance for family, return flights per year etc. Etc.
> 
> If you dont get the above, just remember that you will probably be spending in excess of 20,000 AED per month for housing, car, utilities, food, school fees etc.
> 
> Cheers
> steve


Steve
Thank you for the information. That is what I was hoping. But it seems like they are a smaller company and looking for someone to grow business in that region. Initially, they started at 89,000 USD and after i mentioned everything about all kinds of allowances, they moved to USD 110K. While I think it is a great opportunity to enhance my career, I just find that offer like you and Tropicana mentioned, on the lower end especially with two kids. I will try negotiating again as they are willing to listen.
Thank you again.


----------



## fcjb1970

As far as taxes goes with housing exclusion you will still likely stay under having any taxable income (Disclaimer: I am not a tax professional).

But I would agree with that it seems on the low end if you have to foot the bill for two kids in school


----------



## dizzyizzy

Mattyzsound said:


> Wow your a sarcastic bunch thanks or the help


I know it doesn't look like it but they are trying to help 

The salary you are being offered is not outstanding but if if is just you and you don't plan on living extravagantly then you'll be ok, as in, rent a studio, get a mid range car, eat out once a week. If you have a family to support on that salary, then I'd think twice before taking it. 

I'm merging this with the main salaries thread and I suggest you have a look at this thread, tons of information here regarding salaries and packages.


----------



## TallyHo

Despite what Steve said 25,000 AED/year is not sufficient for any halfway decent school in Dubai. Google American School of Dubai and Dubai American Academy and you'll find their fees listed. 

At the very minimum you want 50,000 AED per child for school fees and you'll still have to top up on that. Ask the company for school fees in full.

Based on your offer and that you're the first person sent to the UAE by your company I don't think they have a clue as to what the cost of living is like in Dubai and that expatriate families need things they don't require in the US, such as school fees. 

Plus, anything you make above the 95K USD threshold will be taxed. 

Given the high risk of failure in your position (a new company trying to break into a new market) I'd only accept the transfer if I received the 33K/month as a minimum base salary, with a minimum of 200K for housing plus full school fees at the school of your choice. And this is the minimum. 

Also keep in mind that while you currently make 94K USD in the US and it may be taxed, you're receiving social security benefits and any other retirement benfits/IRA benefits which you won't get in the UAE. If you elect to use the 95K tax deductible you're not allowed to contribute anything to your IRA schemes (so say my American coworkers). 

In short, you may very well find that while 94K allows you to live a comfortable life in Chicago with access to good schools for the children, for something comparable in the UAE you need a package value closer to 200K due to the high cost of schooling and housing. 

Examples:
A standard, unremarkable 3-bed villa in a typical expatriate community (Springs, Arabian Ranches) now rents for around 150-175k AED/year. 

School fees at Dubai American Academy is 50K for kindergarten and goes up to 70K for first grade and onwards (and American School of Dubai is even more expensive).


----------



## fcjb1970

TallyHo said:


> Plus, anything you make above the 95K USD threshold will be taxed.
> 
> .


I love that so many Brits are experts on US taxes.

I would either talk to a professional or do your own research about what your tax liability might be. It is far from a simple anything you make above 95K is taxed


----------



## Stevesolar

TallyHo said:


> Despite what Steve said 25,000 AED/year is not sufficient for any halfway decent school in Dubai. Google American School of Dubai and Dubai American Academy and you'll find their fees listed.


Hi TallyHo

Unfortunately, i know that 25000 is not enough as my son's school fees are 56000 per year!
I actually suggested 25000 towards school fees - rather than asking for the whole amount.
This is based on a few reasons as follows:-
In UK, where state schools are free - you can send kids to school for no fees.
In the area we lived, we were not impressed with state schools - so chose to send our son to a private school at an equivalent cost of around 45,000 AED per year.
Our UK employers did not pay for this and we had to pay the fees out of our taxed income (so effectively costing us 70,000 AED per year)
This means that our schooling costs in UAE are actually 65% lower than they were in the UK, once you compare the UK costs versus the real UAE cost ( and deduct our schooling fee allowance from the company).
I dont therefore believe that my UAE employer should be expected to pay UAE fees in full and i am still better off than in the UK - you also dont want to frighten them off at the negotiation stage!!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## ACertainRomance

fcjb1970 said:


> I love that so many Brits are experts on US taxes.


i love that so many Americans think knowledge is limited by nationality...


----------



## Roxtec Blue

ACertainRomance said:


> i love that so many Americans think knowledge is limited by nationality...


Game of cricket anybody 
:focus:


----------



## ACertainRomance

Roxtec Blue said:


> Game of cricket anybody
> :focus:


Cricket..? thats like baseball right?

anyway, sorry yes, back on topic.


----------



## fcjb1970

ACertainRomance said:


> i love that so many Americans think knowledge is limited by nationality...


Silly me for thinking that if someone is going to comment about a topic as important as taxes they should know something about it. Not just have the most simplistic understanding


----------



## vantage

Stevesolar said:


> Hi TallyHo
> 
> Unfortunately, i know that 25000 is not enough as my son's school fees are 56000 per year!
> I actually suggested 25000 towards school fees - rather than asking for the whole amount.
> This is based on a few reasons as follows:-
> In UK, where state schools are free - you can send kids to school for no fees.
> In the area we lived, we were not impressed with state schools - so chose to send our son to a private school at an equivalent cost of around 45,000 AED per year.
> Our UK employers did not pay for this and we had to pay the fees out of our taxed income (so effectively costing us 70,000 AED per year)
> This means that our schooling costs in UAE are actually 65% lower than they were in the UK, once you compare the UK costs versus the real UAE cost ( and deduct our schooling fee allowance from the company).
> I dont therefore believe that my UAE employer should be expected to pay UAE fees in full and i am still better off than in the UK - you also dont want to frighten them off at the negotiation stage!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


the key is, in the UK, you had the choice.
And a Private school in Dubai is clearly no match for a decent Private school in the UK.


----------



## vantage

ACertainRomance said:


> Cricket..? thats like baseball right?
> 
> anyway, sorry yes, back on topic.


baseball is like rounders.
generally played by 9 year old girls without organ music.


----------



## TallyHo

As Vantage pointed out private schooling in the UK is an option that a fortunate few of us were able to take advantage of (less than 10% of British children are in independent schools). Everyone has access to free schooling whether it's good or not.

In Dubai we do not have that option. If you have school age children here you must pay for their education. That's why it's not unreasonable to expect the company to provide sufficient school fees or failing that a package sufficient enough to cover the fees.

If you couldn't afford the school fees in Dubai, would you be here? Or would you have brought your family here?



Stevesolar said:


> Hi TallyHo
> 
> Unfortunately, i know that 25000 is not enough as my son's school fees are 56000 per year!
> I actually suggested 25000 towards school fees - rather than asking for the whole amount.
> This is based on a few reasons as follows:-
> In UK, where state schools are free - you can send kids to school for no fees.
> In the area we lived, we were not impressed with state schools - so chose to send our son to a private school at an equivalent cost of around 45,000 AED per year.
> Our UK employers did not pay for this and we had to pay the fees out of our taxed income (so effectively costing us 70,000 AED per year)
> This means that our schooling costs in UAE are actually 65% lower than they were in the UK, once you compare the UK costs versus the real UAE cost ( and deduct our schooling fee allowance from the company).
> I dont therefore believe that my UAE employer should be expected to pay UAE fees in full and i am still better off than in the UK - you also dont want to frighten them off at the negotiation stage!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## fcjb1970

vantage said:


> generally played by 9 year old girls


Actually that would be soccer


----------



## ACertainRomance

fcjb1970 said:


> Actually that would be soccer


maybe in the US but for the majority of planet earth its rounders/baseball for 9 year old girls and football for everyone else.. 

anyway, again off topic and i promise i'm not trying to have a go, just a bit of friendly cross pond banter


----------



## vantage

fcjb1970 said:


> Actually that would be soccer


Couldn't agree more. Personally can't stand soccer/football.
The game is OK. The money and everything about the professional game leaves me very very cold.


----------



## the_coder

*request job in UAE , im a programmer*

Hi guys
im from iran and i wanna go to uae for work
do u think i can get a job there?
my skill is : php/mysql/css/html/js(jquery)
and i can work with yii FW and cakephp FW
u think , how much will my salary there?
im waiting for your answer
regards


----------



## abbzia786

TallyHo said:


> Despite what Steve said 25,000 AED/year is not sufficient for any halfway decent school in Dubai. Google American School of Dubai and Dubai American Academy and you'll find their fees listed.
> 
> At the very minimum you want 50,000 AED per child for school fees and you'll still have to top up on that. Ask the company for school fees in full.
> 
> Based on your offer and that you're the first person sent to the UAE by your company I don't think they have a clue as to what the cost of living is like in Dubai and that expatriate families need things they don't require in the US, such as school fees.
> 
> Plus, anything you make above the 95K USD threshold will be taxed.
> 
> Given the high risk of failure in your position (a new company trying to break into a new market) I'd only accept the transfer if I received the 33K/month as a minimum base salary, with a minimum of 200K for housing plus full school fees at the school of your choice. And this is the minimum.
> 
> Also keep in mind that while you currently make 94K USD in the US and it may be taxed, you're receiving social security benefits and any other retirement benfits/IRA benefits which you won't get in the UAE. If you elect to use the 95K tax deductible you're not allowed to contribute anything to your IRA schemes (so say my American coworkers).
> 
> In short, you may very well find that while 94K allows you to live a comfortable life in Chicago with access to good schools for the children, for something comparable in the UAE you need a package value closer to 200K due to the high cost of schooling and housing.
> 
> Examples:
> A standard, unremarkable 3-bed villa in a typical expatriate community (Springs, Arabian Ranches) now rents for around 150-175k AED/year.
> 
> School fees at Dubai American Academy is 50K for kindergarten and goes up to 70K for first grade and onwards (and American School of Dubai is even more expensive).


TallyHo
Thank you for the great feedback. They did state that they will include me in their 401K plan. But you bring up a great point in that by using the 95Kdeductible, I will not be able to contribute to the IRA schemes. I have some great arguments to negotiate. I get a feeling that they will not move further but it is what it is.
Thank you again!


----------



## abbzia786

Stevesolar said:


> Hi TallyHo
> 
> Unfortunately, i know that 25000 is not enough as my son's school fees are 56000 per year!
> I actually suggested 25000 towards school fees - rather than asking for the whole amount.
> This is based on a few reasons as follows:-
> In UK, where state schools are free - you can send kids to school for no fees.
> In the area we lived, we were not impressed with state schools - so chose to send our son to a private school at an equivalent cost of around 45,000 AED per year.
> Our UK employers did not pay for this and we had to pay the fees out of our taxed income (so effectively costing us 70,000 AED per year)
> This means that our schooling costs in UAE are actually 65% lower than they were in the UK, once you compare the UK costs versus the real UAE cost ( and deduct our schooling fee allowance from the company).
> I dont therefore believe that my UAE employer should be expected to pay UAE fees in full and i am still better off than in the UK - you also dont want to frighten them off at the negotiation stage!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



Hi Steve
Thank you again. I am slightly in the same boat. I send my kids to private school and although my son is in KG, i pay about USD 5,500 per year and $1000 for the daughter as she is in nursery and my current company does not pay anything for this education. And that is exactly what I do not want to do - frighten them, but i think they will be either way.


----------



## LCRS

All:

I am a newbie and would like you comments/suggestions on this pay. Have an offer to work in Dubai and here is the pay summary:

Compensation+ Housing: AED 50000

Family Health insurance: Covered

Bonus Potential: upto 3 months of pay

Children Schooling: Covered @ 50 % 

I have 2 yound kids. Can I survive?

LCR


----------



## abbzia786

I also would like to know if there are any good websites to apply for jobs in Middle East and getting to work as an expat. I tried bayt.com but have not had any luck on there.


----------



## vantage

LCRS said:


> All:
> 
> I am a newbie and would like you comments/suggestions on this pay. Have an offer to work in Dubai and here is the pay summary:
> 
> Compensation+ Housing: AED 50000
> 
> Family Health insurance: Covered
> 
> Bonus Potential: upto 3 months of pay
> 
> Children Schooling: Covered @ 50 %
> 
> I have 2 yound kids. Can I survive?
> 
> LCR


'survive' is a bit extreme for a 50,000 / month package!

Including 2 kids at school, this equates, without bonus, to around $175KUS or 116K GBP total package.
yes, of course you can survive!
you can save too.

how it compares to your current situation? can't say. you haven't told us
how it relates to your industry? can't say. you havent told us


----------



## LCRS

vantage said:


> 'survive' is a bit extreme for a 50,000 / month package!
> 
> Including 2 kids at school, this equates, without bonus, to around $175KUS or 116K GBP total package.
> yes, of course you can survive!
> you can save too.
> 
> how it compares to your current situation? can't say. you haven't told us
> how it relates to your industry? can't say. you havent told us


Vantage, Thank you for the reply. I am a chemical engineer with refining/ petrochemical background. I am currently in leadership role. The offer is from similar type of industry in UAE. 

The monthly pay of AED 50,000 is more than what I make here, however, my wife also works. So...the gross of AED 50,000 per month is less than the gross we make here in US. The bright side is, if we can manage with this income then my wife doesn't have to work if I decide to move to UAE.


----------

